#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-22
<kaljan> of забыл
<Alagos> Я имею ввиду сам путь с кавычками можно указать?
<kaljan> ну, я честно говоря не знаю, попробуй (
<kaljan> )
<lolka> делаем ставки, 24% зарядки на 2 часа хватит, или недоживет?
<Alagos> а как посмотреть куда флешка монтирована?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: кавычки не нужны, если пробелов нет, но наверное можно
<kaljan> ну, зайти на флешку, посмотреть в адресной строке)
<[Raiden]> не, как раз должа быт ьразмонтирована.
<[Raiden]> а посмотреть фиг знает как , юошка не вари в это время. dmesg возможно
<[Raiden]> у меня сча 3 часа ночи )
<Alagos> гипартед пишет что /dev/sdc ))
<lolka> скорее /dev/sdc1
<[Raiden]> не, изошку надо не на раздел вроде, просто sdc
<kaljan> так, все
<kaljan> я спать, спокойной ночи
<Alagos> http://is.gd/hyAq3
<Alagos> На хабре мануал по такому поводу накатали
<[Raiden]> то что в конце нормально, после upd2
<Alagos> Ога, как ты и сказал
<Alagos> dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdb1 bs=4096
<Alagos> а что значит bs?
<[Raiden]> Это размер блока которым писать, фиг знает зачем тут
<[Raiden]> ты бы уже за эт овремя кучу флешек мог создать )
<[Raiden]> я спать
<Alagos> Приятных
<TomFarr> ночера
<rg45> обэд скоро
<TomFarr> эт где?
<rg45> Владивосток
<TomFarr> ууу.... даликоо
<TomFarr> 7-8 тыщ
<rg45> от чего?
<TomFarr> от москвы
<rg45> 9 тыщ
<TomFarr> тыщей меньше...
<TomFarr> тыщей больше...
<TomFarr> один х. далеко
<rg45> Океян рядом зато
<TomFarr> одно плоха, купаца нельзя
<rg45> ага
<a-dat> во Владике хоть "железка" есть, а от Магадана тока на самбике можно до Москвы.. ой дорого и оптоволокна пока нет, тянут.:))) так чта..
<a-dat> и море холодней :)
<rg45> всё есть всё ОК!
<a-dat> хде что есть, почему ок?
<rg45> Открытый окиян вот и холодней
<a-dat> я про то что в МАгадане холодней, хотя и не открытый, а закрытый океан:))))
<rg45> уже дошло
<rg45> на работе есть один из Магадана много расказывал
<a-dat> ну вообщем уж лучше мы к вам:) а волокно к нам протянут, наверное когда везде глобально потеплеет :)
<rg45> ОК! Ждемсс
<Alagos> А когда юзаешь dd можно как то сделать что бы оно состояние записи выводило?
<Alagos> А то напрягает, когда оно пишет большой образ и ты не знаешь как долго еще ждать
<TomFarr> Alagos: юзай брозеро
<Alagos> Там нужно сделать загрузочную флешку, брозеро тут не поможет)
<lolka_symbian> У меня все ок с кодировкой?
<Alagos> да
<lolka_symbian> Чем можно расшарить принтер и файлы в линуксе? Ну я имею ввиду, что совместимость с вендой не нужна
<parfux> чисто cups неумеет?
<parfux> по сети работать?
<lolka_symbian> NFS тогда норм будет?
<apit> Alagros:http://gluek.info/wiki/linux/usefulshellcommands
<apit> lolka_symbian: файлы можно и по фтп расшарить
<parfux> в чем цель то?
<parfux> чтобы как в венде список принтеров в сети показало?
<lolka_symbian> Типо того
<lolka_symbian> Фтп не устраивает, нужно чтобы монтировалось
<parfux> фтп тоже монтируется
<lolka_symbian> Хм, спс
<parfux> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avahi
<parfux> чтобы как в венде
<lolka_symbian> Спс гляну
<Ba][> «¤‹¤«¤‹¤«¤‹¤
<lolka_symbian> Огосподи венда юзер в чятике
<a-dat> может он виртуалбокс тестит?
<lolka_symbian> Надеюсь это так
<Ragnareg> а кто из венды?
<lolka_symbian> Ва][
<Ragnareg> а при какой кодировке такое вылетает?
<lolka_symbian> Это ник такой ;)
<Ragnareg> эт я понял, ну он же что то написал)
<lolka_symbian> Ну у него в еxit messagе ужас одним словом
<a-dat>  (quit: Quit: Я ЮзАю СаМыЙ РеАлЬнЫй  СкРиПт mirc Script 4.0! от РоМаНыЧа СкАчАй с http://xakepok.wen.ru/mirc.jar :).
<a-dat> :)
<Ragnareg> ))))
<Ragnareg> не заметил)
<a-dat> хакерок хыхыхы
<lolka_symbian> Дада вот ето
<a-dat> мне аж сцыкатно стало... ломанет еще
<Ragnareg> ))))
<a-dat> слушай, а вот это как понимать - с http://xakepok.wen.ru/mirc.jar  JAR? может есть клиент и под линух? чета я в святении
<a-dat> смятении
<parfux> вероятно
<a-dat> ххыыы так что зря мы его так... даж стыдно стало
<parfux> Invalid or corrupt jarfile ./mirc.jar
<lolka_symbian> Троль не? Это же джава =\
<parfux> вы ставите под сомнение возможность написать ирк клиент на яве?
<a-dat> аххх епст..
<lolka_symbian> Ничо я не ставлю лол
<parfux> =)
<parfux> а я уже хотел срать красным кирпичем
<a-dat> это не заразно?
<lolka_symbian> Нука попишити чонить, проверю цвета
<parfux> проверочка
<lolka_symbian> Ага спс няшка
<parfux> ^_^
<a-dat> 0_0
<a-dat> o_O
<ozstr1ker> просьвятите меня кратко пожалуйста
<ozstr1ker> что значит из виртуалки в хр установить убунту еще и переделав кусок диска в ех4 такое вообще реально и что дальше делать с этим добром можно и зачем так вообще делать?
<evanation> ozstr1ker, диск будет виртуальным
<evanation> так же как и оперативная память и видеокарта всё будет виртуальным
<evanation> ozstr1ker, ставь VirtualBox
<ozstr1ker> хм а в чем смусл таких манипуляций?
<lolka> с добрым всех утром посончики
<ozstr1ker> да мне то ничего не надо ставить
<evanation> ozstr1ker, посмотреть ОС
<ozstr1ker> добрым
<ozstr1ker> хм а с лайв сиди не сутьба это сделать
<lolka> не сутьба
<evanation> не у всех дистров есть виртуал сиди
<lolka> чо правда?
<lolka> не у всех?
<lolka> ох лол
<evanation> ну есть лайф сиди например у фрибсд
<evanation> ??
<lolka> есть
<evanation> не смеши
<lolka> http://frenzy.org.ua/
<ozstr1ker> с ваших слов я понял что virtualbox из под хр загрузит файловую систему и убунту? я просто не делал таких ходов а смотрел линукс установленный на хард)
<evanation> френзи это не фрибсд
<lolka> ну да, ето экскаватор
<evanation> ozstr1ker, имено
<evanation> ozstr1ker, ты когда установишь виртуал бокс то получишь виртуальную машину
<ozstr1ker> evanation спасибо за ответы
<ozstr1ker> я понял это чушь собачья
<evanation> и на эту машину будешь уже ставить всякие ОС
<evanation> смотреть
<ozstr1ker> а то че то я врубиться не могу что от меня хотят
<evanation> ну мне виртуал бокс нужен в инуксе для винды
<evanation> потому что приходится программировать под виндовс
<ozstr1ker> мне вообще не нужен никакой виртуал
<ozstr1ker> =)
<evanation> ну а к чему вопросы тогда? )
<ozstr1ker> я не програмист и задачи мои обыкновееные
<evanation> ты из любопытсва спросил?
<evanation> )
<evanation> *любопытства
<ozstr1ker> да так хотел проверить себя прав ли я в способе решения загрузиться с лайв сиди и поправить иксы в этом корче
<evanation> загрузится с лайв сиди то можно
<ozstr1ker> и из любопытства тоже потому что не имею дело с виртуальными машинами кроме как zSNES =)
<evanation> но все настройки сбросятся после выключения компа
<ozstr1ker> настройки сбосятся но а копии то останутся
<ozstr1ker> при желание
<evanation> а так можно иметь две ОС и запускать их вместе
<ozstr1ker> можно кому это нужно
<evanation> настройки системы именно сбросятся
<lolka> сколько места занимают репы убунты?
<evanation> я тебе привел в пример себя
<evanation> много
<ozstr1ker> я понял спс ман
<evanation> раньше было 6 двд дисков
<evanation> щяс наверное 8
<evanation> или того больше
<evanation> при чем это только официальные репозитории
<evanation> а есть еще репозитории на лаунчпаде
<evanation> вайн например
<ozstr1ker> ну сама подумай как там в басне бабка за дедку потом кошка за мышку и все это за одну только репку)
<ozstr1ker> а их сколько в разных источниках)
<ozstr1ker> дугой вопрос есть старенький можно?
<evanation> не спрашивай можно спросить
<evanation> задавай просто
<evanation> )
<ozstr1ker> окей задаю коварный вопрос
<evanation> правила канала такие
<ozstr1ker> где можно пожевится основными манами консоли чтоб их автономно читать на смарте в метро когда делать нечего?)
<ozstr1ker> видел один ресурс но там их очень много начал тянут сайт целиком и меня забанили)
<evanation> тяни по чучуть
<ozstr1ker> может можно их просто выкорчевать автономно и перевести в .txt?
<evanation> попробуй на форуме спросить
<evanation> или погуглить
<ozstr1ker> вообще такая бы книга была обалденным вспомогалельным справочником на все случаи жизни только в печатном варианте
<ozstr1ker> да надо погуглить
<evanation> в интернете есть такие книги )
<evanation> всм заказать можно
<ozstr1ker> покажи пожалуйста
<ozstr1ker> только чтоб она была именно по консоли
<evanation> смотри на известных сайтах барыжащие книги
<evanation> озон вроде
<ozstr1ker> нема
<ozstr1ker> вместо книги наткнулся на это http://www.altlinux.ru/products/
<ozstr1ker> а цен нет это некрасиво
<evanation> ссылка на дистрибутивы
<evanation> http://www.altlinux.ru/products/books/
<evanation> вот книги
<ozstr1ker> да я посмотрел
<ozstr1ker> но это конкретно по ихней сборке книги
<evanation> нет
<ozstr1ker> мне надо вот такое ...
<evanation> http://www.altlinux.ru/products/books/os-linux-ed2/
<evanation> смотри
<ozstr1ker> http://linux.die.net/Linux-CLI/
<evanation> ссылку выше посмотри
<ozstr1ker> Данный курс может рассматриваться как учебник для студентов, начинающих  обучение по специальностям в области информатики и ещё не знакомых с ОС  Linux.
<ozstr1ker> да заманчиво но все таки  не уверен что это именно то что мне нужно хотя и это то же пригодиться как справочник
<lolka> учебники не нужны
<ozstr1ker> интересно спросить у людей что покупать стоит а что просто запутанная тугая муть
<evanation> ozstr1ker, могу еще посоветовать пройти курс лекций на интуите
<evanation> lolka, почему не нужны?
<ozstr1ker> не стоит тогда как распечатать весь ман терминала по всем особо остро используемым пакетам с пимерами и прочими аннотациями
<evanation> ozstr1ker, закажешь там же книжку
<evanation> ozstr1ker, или, опять же, про книги лучше спрашивать на форуме
<lolka> потому что учебники для зубрил
<ozstr1ker> evanation курс лекций тож хорошо но надо ездить а так лучше чиать и самому вникать уже проверенный метод обучения который дает положительный результат
<evanation> ozstr1ker, не надо никуда ездить ))))
<evanation> ozstr1ker, дистанционное обучение
<ozstr1ker> это не учебники а справочники того что у тебя беред глазами
<evanation> ozstr1ker, intuit.ru
<evanation> вроде так
<ozstr1ker> evanation ты глянул ссылку понял что я имел ввиду?
<evanation> ozstr1ker, понял, таких книг не знаю
<ozstr1ker> да курсов этих навалом про какие я только не читал
<ozstr1ker> вот такая книга стоила бы очень много чтоб перед собой ее поставил и всегда знаешь где подсмотреть свое решение
<ozstr1ker> чего то я за два года так и не удосужился зарегится на форуме а там много сего интересного и вспонимаю о нем только когда вы мне тут напоминаете)
<evanation> )
<ozstr1ker> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=106159.0 вот оказывается все ответы были рядом
<ozstr1ker> блин забываю про форум
<ilnur_m> Че, все спят?
<Dinamic> yt
<Dinamic> не
<Dinamic> не все
<ilnur_m> А чём  молчим?
<aurodionov> не все спят но многие , хотя я уже работаю вовсю ))
<Dinamic> что сказать, всё четко работает!
<aurodionov> всем привет
<Volkodav> так что не увеличивается хромовые табы получается - у блин засада гуголная
<aurodionov> вопрос на засыпку ,у когонить у qutim глючит
<aurodionov> у мня при запуске аси протокола его выносит
<aurodionov> причем вчера сидел нормально
<ilnur_m> У меня тормозит он как то
<ozstr1ker> у меня недавно голубь асю не мог залогинить
<Dinamic> У меня есть рецепт запуска аси на empathy
<Dinamic> rjve yflj gjltk.cm
<Dinamic> кому надо поделюсь
<ilnur_m> для запуска аси на пиджене убрать галки "использовать clientLogin" и "использовать SSl" и сервер изменить на login.icq.com
<aurodionov> хм ,вроде делал ,щас проверю
<aurodionov> вобщем при станте такая ругань "qutim[4436]: segfault at 0 ip 09069aeb sp bfe573d0 error 4 in libicq.so[8fdc000+1d5000]
<ozstr1ker> так сейчас все работает на аол сервере
<aurodionov> странно ,вобщем
<aurodionov> с консоли старатанул , все работает
<ilnur_m> Снеси настройки пользователя
<lolka>   CC [M]  drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_watchdog.o
<lolka> это больше половины?
<evanation> !emacs
<ubuntuhelp> Текстовые редакторы Gedit (Gnome) , Kate (KDE) , Mousepad (Xfce4) - Для терминала: nano , vi/vim, emacs - Для HTML/CSS редакторы, см. !html Для программирования редакторов и IDE, смотри !code
<evanation> !links
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='links'
<shpalych> !knemo
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='knemo'
<Dinamic> Есть тут модераторы или админы?
<SergeyIT> спят
<SergeyIT> [koshka], привет
<[koshka]> доброе утро
<[koshka]> ой не выспалась.. ппц
<evanation> ядро компилила? )
<[koshka]> если бы :D
<[koshka]> так куда делся mva ?
<[koshka]> лады) раз все молчат) я ушла
<[koshka]> а то автобус через 10 мин=)
<Dinamic> если у меня оперативы 1 гиг мне нужно создавать своп раздел?
<evanation> у меня 4 гига оперативы
<Ragnareg> конечно!
<DarkMasterLonely> да гига 2 делай =)
<evanation> и я сделал
<Ragnareg> а лучше 4 кидай
<Dinamic> меня бесит что когда своп начинает наполнятся комп начинает лагать
<evanation> 2 оптимально
<Dinamic> и потом вручную его еще освобождать надо
<Ragnareg> у меня Блендер кушает все 4
<Ragnareg> а как ты освобождаешь?
<DarkMasterLonely> >Dinamic<, купи планку на гиг и проблемы исчезнут =)
<evanation> мб не стабильный блендер просто?
<Ragnareg> нет, я там мульты делаю
<Ragnareg> там все норм
<Ragnareg> как должно быть
<Dinamic> DarkMasterLonely: у меня комп есть совсем хилый с 512 мб памяти DIMM и старым медленным винтом
<evanation> вобще своп должен быть от размера оперативы до 2*размер оперативы
<Dinamic> даже когда своп заполняется на 5 метров комп начинает тупить
<evanation> дальше смысла уже нету
<Ragnareg> ну да
<DarkMasterLonely> Dinamic, О_о раритет
<DarkMasterLonely> =)
<evanation> Dinamic, своп делай ближе к началу диска
<evanation> а не в конце
<Dinamic> он у меня между / и /home
<wrossin> А чего так?
<evanation> делай так
<evanation> ./boot
<evanation> ./swap
<evanation> ./
<evanation> ./home
<evanation> раздел бут 100 - 200 метров
<evanation> фс ext2
<DarkMasterLonely> ./boot ИМХО не нужен
<Dinamic> O_o
<Dinamic> ext2 то зачем?
<Ragnareg> нужен
<evanation> это твое имхо
<evanation> потмоу что журналирование в буте не нужно
<Ragnareg> это самый провереный вариант
<evanation> в буте ядро только
<evanation> никакие посторонние файлы туда не сохраняются
<DarkMasterLonely> а че не ехт4?
<evanation> поэтому и журналы не нужны
<evanation> ext2 на чтение быстрее ext4 для ядра
<evanation> ext2 на чтение быстрее чем ext4 для ядра
<beerseller> Утро доброе
<evanation> что вы переживаете? )) только бут раздел в ext2
<evanation> остальное во что хотите
<DarkMasterLonely> =)
<evanation> у меня вобще всё в btrfs
<evanation> терабайт с небольшим
<beerseller> evanation: экстремал
<evanation> =))
<evanation> кстати по ощущениям лучше чем ext4
<beerseller> evanation: Не тормозит? O_o
<evanation> нет
<chik> evanation: а по стабильности?
<evanation> вот екс4 тормозило
<evanation> всё стабильно
<beerseller> Странно.
<Ragnareg> evanation-> может это оно так на длинные дистанции?
<evanation> бтрфс в дистр 10.10 включен
 * beerseller как-то пока не решился экспериментировать
<evanation> между дисками лучше копирование
<Ragnareg> какая скорость
<evanation> всм быстрее
<beerseller> Кстати у меня раздел с файлопомойкой дома вообще в ext3
<evanation> 70 - 80 Мб/с
<Ragnareg> довотлно не плохо
<evanation> но у меня хард терабайтник
<evanation> второй 350
<Ragnareg> ну вот, и я о тем же!
<evanation> =)
<Ragnareg> для Терика ваще ляля
<evanation> багов вобщем я с бтрфс не заметил
<evanation> а вот с екс4 часто замечал затупление при копировании файлов
<evanation> особенно в конце копирования
<evanation> зависало
<evanation> чуток ждал и развисало )
<beerseller> evanation: У меня ихняя рассылка подключена. Там всё время что-то выскакивет
<evanation> бтрфс?
<Ragnareg> это новая fs?
<evanation> угу
<beerseller> угу
<beerseller> От оракла
<Ragnareg> ну что ж, посмотрим что за... fs
<evanation> ну не знаю.... у меня с ней багов нету, и меня устраивает
<ilnur_m> БТР файловая систама. Звучит круто
<evanation> раздаю файды через p2p в локальной сети
<evanation> всё норм
<beerseller> binary tree file system
<beerseller> Вроде так
<evanation> better fs )
<chik> evanation:так как ты хард разбил? /, swap, /home ?
<Ragnareg> evanation-> а как ее проверять?
<beerseller> evanation: Гы.точно. Или Butter FS :-D (вики)
<beerseller> Btrfs (B-tree FS, «Better FS» или «Butter FS»)
<chik> и все разделы на бтр фс?
<beerseller> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs
<WKot> Добрый день! =)
<Ragnareg> хай
<beerseller> WKot: ку
<evanation> chik, бут, своп, корень, хом
<WKot> у меня в полне интересный вопрос... покрытый мраком о.О
<evanation> Ragnareg, я просто файлы закачиваю, раздаю
<beerseller> evanation: 12309 случаем не появляется при интенсивном IO?
<evanation> chik, бут екс2, остально бтрфс
<evanation> beerseller, неа
<chik> понял
<evanation> chik, но я не советую бтрфс ставить
<evanation> chik, всм чтобы не говорил что я виноват )))
<evanation> я поставил потестить
<beerseller> evanation: бгг
<evanation> и оставил
<beerseller> evanation: Потестить на весь виннт почти, это сильно
<evanation> ну я действую радикально
<chik> я на виртуале пробовал, даже не стартанула
<evanation> я даже перешел на убунту как единственную ОС полным форматированием дисков
<beerseller> Понимаю виртуалку там водрузить или просто небольшой раздел для опытов
<WKot> компьютер напрочь зависает. не работает даже сочетания клавиш как сtrl+alt+f1 и sysRq+alt+b  (до зависания всё работает) вина ext4?
<Ragnareg> evanation-> нет, я не о том, в вики прочитал что нету прошки которая проверяет на ошибки
<beerseller> evanation: Ну у меня тожетолько линуксы в буте
<evanation> WKot, мб диски уже старенькие?
<evanation> мб = может быть
<DarkMasterLonely> WKot, как ты это смог сделать? у меня убунту ни разу невисла =)
<evanation> у меня только альтлинукс вис )
<evanation> и винда
<evanation> =)
<evanation> го альт на стареньком компе стоял
<evanation> *но
<Lolka_symba> Зделайте дозвон одновремено в нетворк менеджере и в wvdial
<DarkMasterLonely> =) линукс не зависает инфа 100% XDD
<WKot> evanation: не понял... но компютеру лет уже 7 наверно...
<evanation> гуи зависает )
<Lolka_symba> И зависнит все намертво ;)
<Dinamic> )))
<evanation> WKot, могут быть проблемы с дисками
<evanation> WKot, проверь на ошибки
<beerseller> WKot: При этом лампочки на клаве моргают?
<WKot> evanation: понял. Но есть какие нибудь средства, что есть в убунте?
<evanation> а я непомню =\
<beerseller> fsck же
<WKot> evanation:смарт молчит довольный такой...
<evanation> ни разу не проверял
<evanation> )
<evanation> бываит
<evanation> на виртуалке убунту стоит?
<WKot> evanation: реакций нет, как горели и так горят. т.е. был включён капс лок - при зависании не выключить его
<beerseller> WKot: Это и не винт может быть, а оператива
<evanation> да кстати
<WKot> evanation: нет, она одна на компе
<evanation> WKot, на cd убунту есть утилита проверки оперативы
<evanation> как загрузишься последняя или предпоследняя строчка
<evanation> проверка памяти
<Dinamic> как сделать так, чтобы операционка начинала использовать своп только тогда, когда оперативная память заканчивается?
<evanation> Dinamic, когда оперативная память заканчивается, уже поздно будет со свопом работать )
<WKot> есть нюанс... я тоже также подумал бы, но я записал на флешку убунту и запускался - полёт стабильный... но не всегда: при запуске со флешки комп может зависнуть о.О
<wrossin> может было, ну вобщем в емпати не могу сконектится по icq/ какой сервер и порт взять?
<WKot> в общем понял я, буду выдёргивать оперативки и каждую проверять методом исключения о.О но вот вопрос: как убунта реагирует на потерю HDD?
<evanation> wrossin, мне помогла команда mc-tool list | grep icq | while read ; do mc-tool set "$REPLY" bool:use-ssl=false string:server=login.messaging.aol.com uint:port=5190 ; done
<WKot> wrossin: тоже, я через джаббер сижу
<evanation> wrossin, при этом сервер и порт не менял, стоят стандартные
<WKot> wrossin: все аси и пиджин тоже не работает
<Dinamic> mc-tool update `mc-tool list | grep icq` bool:use-ssl=false
<Dinamic> mc-tool update `mc-tool list | grep icq` bool:use-clientlogin=false
<Dinamic> и коннектимся к login.icq.com по порту 5190
<Dinamic> это для уьзферн
<Dinamic> empathy
<WKot> А какие программы проверяют HDD? просто тот же самый GParted проверяет не сам диск, а целостность разделов...
<evanation> иногда лучше спросить у гугла
<evanation> WKot, http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/2615513
<WKot> спасибо)
<evanation> пока еще не за что )
<wrossin> С асей разобрались. Всем спасибо. Но теперь вылез прыщь - не работает в терминале вставка скопированого текста. Чего не знаю.
<chravn> Всем доброго утра.
<wrossin> А не все нормально. :-)
<chravn> Можно ли как-то ускорить работу сквида если под кеш выдано 5 гигабайт?
<chravn> памяти ему выданно 1024 мегабайта.
<chravn> в /etc/network/interfaces  обязательно указывать параметры network и broadkast.
<artus> нет
<chravn> а в параметре hwaddress  указывается  "ether MAC-Address"
<artus> типа того
<chravn> спасибо.
<artus> а что ты тама строиш такое?
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<artus> дароф дароф
<chravn> да вот пытаюсь внедрить в офисе первый раз шлюз под убутну сервер 9.10
<chravn> Ку
<artus> эм... а зачем те мак в интерфейсах прописывать?
<chravn> Привязка по маку у провайдера.
<artus> аа... тогда да )
<chravn> а дозваниваться до них можно хоть месяц
<chravn> Подскажите а dnsmasq в качестве офисного днс сервера  подойдёт?
<Dinamic> ХЗ
<Lolka_symba> Подойдет
<SergeyIT> день добрый
<artus> добрый
<sharikoff> бу
<artus> sharikoff: утра бандит )
<sharikoff> artus: дароф =)
<zipfer> hi 4 all
<only_you> hi 4 u
<zipfer> кто знает, каким способом разрешить вход по ldap в систему, только определенным пользователям или группам?
<evanation> only russian lang plz
<evanation> )
<zipfer> я имею в виду pam авторизацию
<zipfer> i know it)
<chelaxe> test
<ubuntuhelp> chelaxe, Есть контакт.
<chelaxe> Ку
<beerseller> А что с Дмитрием случилось? Никто не в курсе?
<XuMuK> всем привед
<artus> XuMuK: дароф
<SergeyIT> beerseller, ушел по собственному. Остальное: захочет - расскажет (не будем бабушками на скамейке)
<a-dat> а ну признавайтесь кто еще не проголосовал на гетсатисфакшин? даешь адоб ЦС красноглазикам!
<artus> нафиг?
<artus> типа чтоб было?
<a-dat> ну хотя бы за компании, так сказать из чувства солидарности
<a-dat> ну мне например надо. да и много еще кому
<chravn> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d МОЙ_Внешний_IP –dport 80 -j DNAT –to-destination 192.168.250.51:80
<chravn> Извиняюсь не в то окно.
<artus> гг
<a-dat> на баш метил? :)
<artus> баш туфта
<chravn> почему на баш?
<artus> последни года как 2 точно
<a-dat> артус, ты какой то пацифисто-пофигист. :( что с тобой, дружище?
<artus> неспаль ешо )
<chravn> блин. а почему  iptables на -dport говорить Bad argument?
<artus> и куришка кончилась )
<a-dat> ну как проспишся, проголосуй, оке? :)
<a-dat> ну и накуришься есственно
<SergeyIT> a-dat, он просто бараном не хочет быть
<a-dat> :)
<a-dat> по накурке то проголосуешь? :)
<artus> да и не нужен фотошоп ) вот солидворкс я бы да ... хотел )
<a-dat> ну вот еще один... лень сцылку ткнуть, вам что от этого убудет? а кому надо так за счастье
<artus> че.. аватарки для контактов в гимпе не айс делать? )))
<evanation> давай сюда свою сцылко
<a-dat> 5 сек :)
<SergeyIT> a-dat, ага, кнопку тыкнул... ну и черт с ней, с этой Америкой
<artus> тыцяяй не тыцяй толку всеравно не будеть)
<a-dat> http://getsatisfaction.com/adobe/topics/produce_creative_suite_for_linux
<a-dat> верь -неверь, но ткни пажаласта! ради спанья и куренья хотя бы :)
<artus> а че ... curl + список прокси уже не рулит? )
<artus> уже давно щетчик бы за 100к накрутили )
<evanation> там не по айпи
<a-dat> мне воспитание не позволит :)
<evanation> а по регистрации
<a-dat> ну тем более
<SergeyIT> a-dat, а давить на людей - позволяет?
<a-dat> где давление?? я корее всего выклянчил :) потому что надо очень:)
<tomfarr|2> äíÿ
<ubuntuhelp> tomfarr|2! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<evanation> a-dat, сцылко нажата
<evanation> написали что мне нравится эта идея тоже
<SergeyIT> a-dat, памажите люди добрые.... - это тоже давление
<a-dat> ну честь тебе и хвала и халва и похвала
<artus> не нажимайте ) там вируус)))
<artus> ^_^
<a-dat> как знаешь..
<a-dat> 0_О
<tomfarr|2> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> tomfarr|2! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<a-dat> вируус тока для мастдайников чтобы плохо там не нажимали и не тролили в каментах
<artus> ну обчно когда просять че нить нажать дають сцылко на вирус ) тачто полюбому вирус )
<a-dat> !!!!
<artus> tomfarr|2: use utf8
<a-dat> :) бугагашеньки
<a-dat> да ничего стршного чихнешь и все пройдет
<artus> так .. харе флудить
<chravn> я так понимаю они весь софт адобовский хотят выпускать?
<tomfarr_> давайте пофлудим!
<tomfarr_> кто?
<a-dat> http://getsatisfaction.com/adobe/topics/produce_creative_suite_for_linux
<chravn> проголосовал
<a-dat> умница:)
<AlbertR|alt> народ, посоветуйте книжку по администрированию линукс серверов?
<artus> красная
<chravn> AlbertR|alt: мне очень помогает man
<chravn> и ещё англорусский словарь.
<AlbertR|alt> ну ман понятно, но туда надо лезть если команду знаешь, а если нет то вот где посмотреть?
<chravn> Ну я например в яндексе и гугле ищю. + форум.
<artus> ну лутшая книжка гугл вообщет )
<evanation> sudo aptitude install manpages-ru
<evanation> ой
<evanation> sudo apt-get install manpages-ru
<artus> и что оно ему даст?
<AlbertR|alt> русский ман :)
<evanation> русский man )
<evanation> но не полностью
<chravn> там не всё русское.
<artus> а тошлку от руского мана в администрировании сервера если понятия не имееш в какую сторону смотреть?
<evanation> основное переведено
<AlbertR|alt> в общем проблема не втом чтоб научится пользоваться маном и гуглить,а в том чтоб разобраться какие команды где нужны и где что надо подкручивать
<artus> чисто по приколу потому что кури ман?
<artus> AlbertR|alt: ставиш ламп, почту, дхцп, днс .. паралельно гугля )
<artus> если что непонятно закапываешся в вопрос подробнее
<SergeyIT> а лучше бумажную книгу - если что на самокрутки пустить и кури наздоровье
<chravn> AlbertR|alt: Пробовал читать Системное Администрирование lInux
<chravn> но как то не впечатился.
<AlbertR|alt> ну вот и я тоже имел ввиду про бумажную книжку
<artus> а уж там сам определишся какие книжки тебе надо )
<AlbertR|alt> chravn пробовал, там довольно разнозненная информация и чтоб что то найти надо перерыть N-ю тучу подшивок
<chravn> ну так все книги устроенны которые читал.
<beerseller> Меня тут админ озадачил вопросом: можно ли перевести сервак с мобильной торговлей (там софтина на M$SQL server) на линукс O_o
<chravn> поэтому делаю как тебе выше советовали.
<a-dat> а в линухе по другому и не бывает... что все в одном месте:) все одно гугол спасет наше все!
<beerseller> Или в венде так плохо или он что-то неасилил
<AlbertR|alt> :) ясно спасибо
<beerseller> Сервак БД (Oracle) я давно перевёл.
<chravn> AlbertR|alt:  а вообще какие вопросы интересуют
<beerseller> Теперь админ думае остальные начать переводить
<AlbertR|alt> у нас админ уволился, так что практически все вопросы по администрированию сервера :(
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Перестал опен офис запускаться: пишет "невозможно запустить, так как язык не может быть определён". Что это за фигня, кто-нибудь сталкивался?
<AlbertR|alt> я правда пока не знаю какие точно, но первый вопрос как подключить пользователя по ssh и дать ему sudo права на сервере
<evanation> какая веселая фигня
<evanation> =)
<beerseller> AlbertR|alt: После перевода мной сервака на линукс его админить приходится мне...
<artus> AlbertR|alt: а проблема в чем ?
<a-dat>  AlbertR|alt: жуть какая:( страшилка на ночь:(
<beerseller> Хотя я не админ
<chravn> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d Мой_Внешний_АЙПИ --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.250.51:80
<chravn> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp --dst 192.168.250.51 --dport 80 -j SNAT --to-source Мой_Внешний_АЙПИ
<chravn> не пробрасывают порт
<chravn> где не прав?
<AlbertR|alt> artus проблема в том что подозреваю это надо прописывать в правах доступа юзера и хоста а где и как пока не знаю
<artus> sudoedit в руки )
<beerseller> AlbertR|alt: Хм. Ну так создай юзверя на серваке. Дай ему права и всё
<AlbertR|alt> и его сразу пустит по ssh ?
<beerseller> Да
<beerseller> С паролем.
<beerseller> Который даш тому юзеру
<AlbertR|alt> спасибо попробую
<artus> ну все зависит от того как ссх настроена )
<beerseller> Угу :-)
<beerseller> artus: Я подозреваю default
<AlbertR|alt> вот именно что не дефолт
<AlbertR|alt> что там админ бывший накручивал я не вкурсе вообще :(
<artus> cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<artus> и смотри что к чему )
<AlbertR|alt> ага спасибо
<DeaDrash> добрый день всем
<chravn> Можно  как нибудь dhcp связать с dnsmasq?
<DeaDrash> Подскажите как сжать файл что бы он назвался текущим датой и временем?
<chravn> DeaDrash: вроде &date&
<tomfarr_> устрою ка я себе перерывчик в работе, тут с вами посижу
<tomfarr_> чем порадуете?
<SergeyIT> понедельник
<tomfarr_> порадовал!
<evanation> заканчивается )
<tomfarr_> жги ещё
<evanation> у меня заканчивается понедельник )
<a-dat> и у меня тоже заканчивается:)
<tomfarr_> у кого заканчивается а у кого только начинаетсяа у меня только начался
<tomfarr_> у меня только начлася
<a-dat> ничего,переживешь, мы же живы...:)
<artus> DeaDrash: tar cvpzf `date '+_%Y%m%d_%H%M%S'`.tgz /
<artus> как то так )
<chravn> как узнать имеющиеся правила в iptables
<SergeyIT> a-dat, не расстраивайся - вторник не лучше
<Lolka_symba>  na koi her svyazivat dhcp i dnsqmask
<chravn> Lolka_symba: чтобы когда клиент получает по dhcp  адрес по его netbios имени можно было нормально на него зайти.
<chravn> сейчас с этим проблемы.
<chravn> пока в hosts  вручную не пропишешь.
<sveta> дайте ссылку пожалуйста на проверенную убунту 10.04 LST пожалуйста пожалуйста
<chravn> А руссификатор для Webmin'a денег стоит чтоли?
<sveta> пожалуйста
<chravn> sveta:  http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/10.04/
<chravn> выбирай любую.
<NiCloAy> sveta:  тебе без вирусов  чтоль ?:) ?
<chravn> :)
<sveta> конено
<sveta> конечно
<chravn> а версия какая конкретно нужна?
<NiCloAy> или "проверенный" значит что то другое :)
<evanation> =))
<NiCloAy> chravn: проверенная. (
<sveta> -chravn- какую посоветуете?
<chravn> ))
<evanation> процесор скажи какой
<NiCloAy> советуем проверенную :)
<chravn> 8.04 server )
<evanation> и оперативной памяти сколько
<chravn> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<sveta> процесор 1,6, оперативной памяти 512, видюха 128
<sveta> AMD
<chravn> Вы оцените информативность товарищи.
<evanation> sveta, выше ссылку дали, самое то будет
<sveta> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso ???????
<Nebulosa> не верь им
<evanation> тут основным фактором стало 512 оперативы )))
<NiCloAy> а кто ее проверял ?
<karls0n4ik> ага вообще никому не верь
<chravn> Да
<karls0n4ik> доверяй тока себе
<evanation> sveta, имено её качай
<chravn> это самая простая убунту 10.04
<chravn> но если что то уже 10.10 вышла
<karls0n4ik> самая лучшая ubuntu 10.04.1
<sveta> спасибо бальшое всем
<chravn> и с верху на неё ссылочка даже есть ПРОВЕРЕННАЯ!!!
<evanation> 10.10 слишком баговая для Светы )))
<karls0n4ik> вот-вот
<chravn> ну да плохо проверенная.
<evanation> в точку
<karls0n4ik> для тех кто любит погорячее
<chravn> я бы 9.10 посоветовал  или 1.04
<Nebulosa> sveta: зачем тебе убунта, давай я к тебе на чашку чая зайду? ;)
<karls0n4ik> кофе
<chravn> за батон колбасы поставлю и настрою убунту.
<evanation> а сюда цитаты с других каналов кидать можно?
<sveta> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso ??????? Это CD версия я так поняла?
<karls0n4ik> кто больше товарищи
<chravn> да.
<karls0n4ik> sveta, правильно поняла
<evanation> sveta, если есть возможность качай DVD
<Nebulosa> sveta: ставь на флешку
<Nebulosa> evanation: зачем?
<evanation> локализация лучше
<sveta> >chravn< спасибо
<shpalych> Nebulosa: +1
<Nebulosa> при инете никакой разницы
<karls0n4ik> sveta, видишь как бошку срывает людям без женской ласки
<chravn> sveta: предложение с батоном колбасы ещё в силе если что
<sveta> хахахаха
<karls0n4ik> Светик-семицветик ))))))
<evanation> просто свете может показатся не удобным что после установки будет всё на английском
<Nebulosa> evanation: во время установки нынешняя убунта сама подхватит вайфай и скачает локализацию
<chravn> а за пиццу ещё 512 оперативы подкину
<evanation> Nebulosa, 10.04?
<Nebulosa> сам видел!
<Nebulosa> не
<sveta> вы мне ссыль дали, убунту, она английская?
<evanation> читай внимательнее. Свете нужна 10.04
<karls0n4ik> не зря существует такое выражение - самая лучшая вещь на свете )))))))
<Nebulosa> за 6 минут - новая система
<chravn> нет русская
<shpalych> 4Gb тянуть мыслемо из-за 50Мб локализации?
<evanation> этож Света!!!
<chravn>  sveta:
<Nebulosa> shpalych: меньше даже
<karls0n4ik> sveta, ты не поверишь но винда тоже когда то была англицкая
<chravn>  sveta:  при установке она спросит какй у тебя язык
<shpalych> Nebulosa: тем более
<evanation> надо инет будет настроить, только потом локаль скачать
<karls0n4ik> Света сама выберет - она же умничка
<sveta> да да я на счёт винды знаю, ну просто мне бы желательно русскую убунту
<Nebulosa> karls0n4ik: это еще проверит надо
<Nebulosa> ь*
<evanation> а если инет без автонастройки? как думаете? Света сможет за 1 минуту настроить инет?
<shpalych> Ubuntu Russian Remix =)
<chravn> делаем ставки
<evanation> =)))
<sveta> да смогу
<karls0n4ik> девушка молодец, а умная девушка молодец вдвойне!!
<sveta> я уженастраивала
<chravn>  sveta:  В режиме лайвсиди ставь и будет тебе счастье
<Nebulosa> sveta: ну вот, тотализатор нам сломала
<karls0n4ik> значит кача по ссылку
<evanation> ой умничка ))
<karls0n4ik> ой молодец
<sveta> засмущали блин
<chravn> вот мы блин троли мне даже стыдно чёт стало
<karls0n4ik> мда....какой все таки ажиотаж вызывают девушки в этом чате
<sveta> >chravn< качаю по твоей ссылке
<Nebulosa> sveta: да ладно, че ты!
<evanation> sveta, http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-russian-guide/lucid-guide/lucid-guide-1.1/+download/lucid-guide.pdf скачай руководство и почитай
<chravn> Вы видили Она КАЧАЕМ по МОЕЙ сылке )))
<evanation> хотя бы первые главы про установку
<karls0n4ik> chravn, жжошь
<evanation> chravn, она качает по ссылке яндекса!!
<lolka> у вас чо спермотоксикоз у всех поголовно?
<karls0n4ik> lolka, просто весело и смешно
<chravn> ну вот взяли и всё испортили.
<karls0n4ik> lolka, вливайся
<sveta> точно
<chravn> пойду с горя у бгалтеров клянчить шоколад.
<evanation> sveta, есть страница вконтакте?
<evanation> =)))
<chravn> контакт зло.
<sveta> нет
<sveta> точно зло
<karls0n4ik> контакт точно зло
<evanation> sveta, а в фейсбуке?
<sveta> в социальных сетях почти не сежу
<karls0n4ik> умничка
<chravn> эт что "Webmin 1.420 + скачать кряк"
<sveta> только вот с вами в чате
<karls0n4ik> нефиг там делать
<karls0n4ik> с нами интереснее
<sveta> хороший чат, он в новой моей убунту будет?
<evanation> ммм
<karls0n4ik> у нас туту столько внимания к девушкам сколько в реале никогда не дождешься
<chravn> да будет мы тебе даже ссылочку сейчас дадим как настроить
<karls0n4ik> sveta, будет x-chat
<sveta> давай давайте
<evanation> не знаю как чат, но хороший браузер links в убунте сразу точно не будет =(
<karls0n4ik> sveta, мы не хотим тебя терять
<sveta> -karls0n4ik- в смысле?
<karls0n4ik> sveta, всмысле поможем настроить все что захочешь
<karls0n4ik> sveta, лишь бы ты была с нами
<evanation> с выездом на дом )
<chravn> sveta: http://ubuntu.ru/irc
<karls0n4ik> вот
<karls0n4ik> мы добрые и ласковые
<sveta> ну вы прям вообще засмущали
<chravn> только про ssh  ей не говорите )))
<evanation> мы добрые, ласковые и бородатые
<sveta> спасибо вам большое
<evanation> =)
<shpalych> =)
<sveta> =)
<karls0n4ik> принимай комплименты пачками )))
<chravn> пакетами )))
<sveta> от бородатых дядек
<karls0n4ik> бородатые +1
<chravn> по 65500 байт
<Nebulosa> sveta: я выбрит
<shpalych> chravn: =)
<sveta> -Nebulosa- красавеГ
<evanation> в глубине души я бородат
<karls0n4ik> )))
<Nebulosa> sveta: и харизматичен
<evanation> sveta, а я красавчег?
<Nebulosa> так что насчет чашки чая?
<karls0n4ik> я бородат - красноглаз и на мне есть свитер ))))
<evanation> =)))
<sveta> -evanation- красавчеГ
<evanation> с катушками хоть?
<evanation> свитер всм
<sveta> да вы все классные
<evanation> sveta, спс ) =**
<karls0n4ik> я вас всех люблю
<karls0n4ik> люди
<Nebulosa> karls0n4ik: а мы тебя нет
<sveta> >karls0n4ik< это было адресованно мужскому коллективу?
<karls0n4ik> Nebulosa, так тебе и надо
<sveta> у меня уже 38 процентиков
<sveta> ура ура ура
<evanation> мммм
<karls0n4ik> любовь не есть половое влечение
<evanation> это как?
<evanation> sveta, на виртуал бокс ставишь?
<evanation> или на другой комп
<sveta> что это такое?
<XuMuK> ыы
 * karls0n4ik будет пить пиво
<sveta> я ставлю на второй жёсткий диск
<SergeyIT> karls0n4ik скоро бочонком будет
<sveta> виртуальные диски вообще не уважаю
<evanation> что то я догнать не могу как ты без ребута стала ставить ))
<chravn> она только качает ))
<sveta> я только качаю
<evanation> аааа
<evanation> оно но як
<sveta> ага
<sveta> ))))
<evanation> =))
<chravn> Народ русификатор для вебмина 1.4 есть?
<tomfarr_> кто в джумле разбирается?
<sveta> что это вообще?
<SergeyIT> это нехорошее слово
<XuMuK> а чо там разбирацо то?
<chravn> tomfarr_:  ты поаккуратней был тут один ему посоветовали rm -rf
<evanation> =))))))))
<chravn> sveta: это cms
<sveta> а если быть точнее
<chravn> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_Management_System
<chravn> вот тут точнее.
<evanation> это не интересная вещь, лучше расскажи Света где ты учишься
<evanation> =)
<sveta> pms я знаю что такое, а cms нет(((
<tomfarr_> XuMuK: Мне нужно что бы в блоге были мои материалы с возможностью нажать подробнее, я создал в майн меню категория\блог но это не работает так как надо
<chravn> БуГАГГАГА
<chravn> tomfarr_: а тег more не катит?
<evanation> !pms
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pms'
<evanation> =)))))
<sveta> что то мы зделали из чата помощи юзерам, чат знакомств
<tomfarr_> chravn: море, нафига мне море? выражайся яснее пожалуйста
<sveta> у меня уже 57 процентиков
<sveta> )))))
<evanation> )))
<evanation> sveta, так где учишься? )
<sveta> В ОмГу
<karls0n4ik> SergeyIT, всегда рад вас услышать
<evanation> sveta, это где?
<sveta> в Омске
<chravn> я так подозреваю в Омске
<evanation> sveta, а я в СВГУ
<evanation> =)
<sveta> откуда вы сразу узнаёте откуда чел, по IP?
<SergeyIT> вечные студенты?
<evanation> sveta, по стилю выражения )
<sveta> а поподробней можно?
<sveta> вы линуксойды - психологи?
<sveta> или омичи быдляки и хамы?
<sveta> я сама не из Омска
<evanation> sveta, да я пошутил )))
<evanation> ти чиго )
<evanation> ОмГУ vj;yj ljuflfncz xnj Jvcr
<evanation> можно догадатся что Омск
<chravn> sveta:  свет мы узнали благодаря первым двум буквам института
<sveta> да не не чего ребята, правда я за некоторыми замечала, хамы, быдло, большинство населения Омска, вот в Питере классный народ
<evanation> в каждом городе есть хамы и быдлы )
<SergeyIT> sveta, в питере еще хуже
<evanation> и линуксоиды
<sveta> ну ясно что первым буквам института, вы и раньшеговорили что я из Омска, даже когда про институт не заикалась
<sveta> лан проехали
<[koshka]> xD
<SergeyIT> [koshka], как автобус?
<sveta> главное мы классные и ладно!!!!!!
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: нормально все) успела
<[koshka]> Скай еще не приходил?:)
<SergeyIT> скай теперь большой человек, кабинет у него и секретарша, которая его сюда не пускает
<XuMuK> гг
<sveta> не повезло
<[koshka]> та ну )
<[koshka]> sveta: как убунта ?
<[koshka]> кстати, с полом вчера разобрались? )
<sveta> 84 процентика
<[koshka]> обычная?
<[koshka]> без всяких там бредов?:)
<sveta> да разобрались, ели брата младшего выпроводила
<sveta> да обычная
<[koshka]> хех, ясно)
<evanation> проверенная
<evanation> ))
<[koshka]> ))
<[koshka]> 10.10?
<chravn> 10ю04
<[koshka]> правильно
<sveta> спасибо ребятам, помогли сильно, и вчера и сегодня
<[koshka]> у меня тоже 10.04 )
<[koshka]> обновлять не хочу пока )
<sveta> теперь и у меня будет 10.04
<XuMuK> 10.10 не допилили ещё
<[koshka]> так) я ушла за чаем
<[koshka]> или кофем
<evanation> *кофе
<chravn> у меня на 10.10 проблема со всеми форматами видио проприетарными (((
<evanation> не склоняется )
<chravn> точно и мужского рода
<evanation> chravn, главное с консолью нету проблем ))
<chravn> дык зачем мен консоль дома?
<evanation> как это зачем?
<chravn> главное чтоб на десктопе видио казало и инет работал.
<evanation> а ядро компилить?
<sveta> подскажите, а если убунту поставлю, и не один кодек не опознается не на звук и на видео, что тогда делать? Или убунту автоматом ставит дрова?
<chravn> а зачем.
<chravn> кодеки и дрова это разные вещи если что
<karls0n4ik> sveta, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SergeyIT> )
<chravn> а так дрова поставит сама кодеки предложет
<XuMuK> которых нет, предложит докачать
<karls0n4ik> sveta, apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<XuMuK> если репы подключены...
<evanation> а вдруг не поддерживается оборудование )
<sveta> сори за глупость, а что тогда с дровами делать, искать в нете под линекс?
<chravn> блин я тут свами на обез сходить забыл ((
<chravn>  sveta: писать самой )
<XuMuK> только на видео желательно ставить в ручну.
<XuMuK> ю*
<evanation> sveta, я тибе кидал ссылку на мануальчик.. там 10 страниц прочитать крупным шрифтом и всё станет понятнее
<evanation> щя еще кину
<XuMuK> sveta: тебе дрова на что именно?
<evanation> sveta, http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-russian-guide/lucid-guide/lucid-guide-1.1/+download/lucid-guide.pdf
<sveta> всё ребят спасиб бальшое, убунту закачалась, ща запишу на диск и буду устанавливать)))Спасибо бальшое!!!!!Вы классные
<chravn> на флешку лучше пиши
<sharikoff> re all
<XuMuK> ку
<evanation> скрестим пальцы )
<Dinamic> Есть тут админы или модераторы?
<[koshka]> evanation: та я знаю) протупила ) и то что оно мужского рода я то ж в курсе
<chravn> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 87.255.18.71 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.250.51:80
<chravn> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp --dst 192.168.100.251 --dport 80 -j SNAT --to-source 87.255.18.71
<chravn> Не пробрасываентся порт где не прав?
<[koshka]> sharikoff: ку
<evanation> [koshka], ну не смертельно протупила )))
<[koshka]> Dinamic: они то есть, но все шифруются
<Dinamic> Жаль
<qweqwe> ubuntu = хуйня
<Dinamic> значит можно ругатцо и материтцо )))
<Dinamic> qweqwe: а что круто?
<qweqwe> УБУНТУ ХУИТА УБУНТУ ХУИТА УБУНТУ ХУИТА
<qweqwe> win7
<evanation> =)
<[koshka]> хех
<[koshka]> а давайте его за ддосим?
<chravn> Аууу на род подскажиите с iptables
<[koshka]> и проверим семерку)
<chravn> это проксёвый ip
<[koshka]> вот падл =)
<[koshka]> Taurendil: дня! :)
<Taurendil> [koshka], привет) как погода у вас? у нас снег идет)
<Dinamic> Taurendil: а ты чьих будешь?
<Dinamic> :)
<Taurendil> подмосковье
<[koshka]> а у нас +15 )
<[koshka]> туман:D
<a2tech> Всем доброго дня!
<chravn> Люди взорвал мозг над iptables
<chravn> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 87.255.18.71 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.250.51:80
<chravn> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp --dst 192.168.100.251 --dport 80 -j SNAT --to-source 87.255.18.71
<chravn> не пробрасывается порт
<Taurendil> [koshka], меня помню добивало всегда в детстве, почему нет зимы нормальной никогда) теперь понимаю как было классно))
<Taurendil> [koshka], тут как зарядит щас мороз и все, до апреля
<[koshka]> бррр.. кошмар)
<SergeyIT> [koshka], не кошмар, а лыжи, коньки....
<Taurendil> да, свои плюсы есть конечно) но имхо слишком долго, вот месяца 3 норм еще
<Taurendil> а тут почти пол года
<[koshka]> зато детям счастье ) покататься )
<[koshka]> а у нас тут если выпадет снег,и дай боже что бы сутки пролежал)
<evanation> это где?
<[koshka]> это Крым) южный берег))))
<evanation> ммм )
<karls0n4ik> везет же людям
<karls0n4ik> хотя с глобальным потеплением, снега наскрести скоро будет проблематично
<karls0n4ik> везде
<evanation> sveta, с новой убунтой можно поздравлять? )
<Taurendil> [koshka], да уж, у меня вот окна выходят как раз на стадион, его на зиму заливают и детвора постоянно катается) ахахаха, точно-точно, помню утром просыпаешься, снег лежит, пипец прям))) бегом на санки и кататься, а в обед уже по лужам возвращаешься
<sveta> у меня не получилось((((
<sharikoff> [koshka]: превед
<evanation> =(
<evanation> epic fail
<karls0n4ik> ага
<sveta> записала образ на диск, запустила, а он мне ошибку, сейчас скачиваю по другой ссылке
<chravn> какую ошибку и когда?
<karls0n4ik> sveta, не разочаровывай меня, просто смени болванку
<chravn> может всётаки в болванке проблема?
<sveta> нет, вряд ли, с двумя сразу?
<evanation> ммм... был у меня случай. устанавливал дргу убунту
<sveta> тогда получается
<evanation> *другу
<evanation> кстати 10.04
<karls0n4ik> и ???
<[koshka]> о.. кстати .. Скай гворил ща вичат 3.3 ,да?
<evanation> тоже ошибку выдавал
<evanation> хотя я с этого диска себе норм ставил
<[koshka]> у меня 10.04 с первого раза поставилась
<karls0n4ik> evanation, тогда дело в приводе
<chravn> evanation:  барана в жертву приносил?
<evanation> не в приводе
<sveta> хахаха
<evanation> биос както по идиотски был настроен
<[koshka]> evanation: а) у меня такое было ) 1 раз норм, 2 раз уже не хотела ставится )
<sveta> прикол про барана
<evanation> по дефолту скинули и норм стало
<chravn> sveta: а в твоём случае думаю подойдёт и простая чёрная кошка по жирнее
<karls0n4ik> evanation, какой ты жестокий - биос по дефолту
 * [koshka] выглядывает из под дивана
<[koshka]> вот кошек трогать не надо
<evanation> karls0n4ik, так ничо не помогало.. привод другой ставили
<evanation> на флешку записывали
<sveta> думаю, если уж так всё плохо, не получится, предётся предать линукс, и опять на эту грёбанную винду
<karls0n4ik> в бубен били ?)))
<evanation> я не верю в бубен ))
<karls0n4ik> sveta, мы тебе не отпустим на венду
<[koshka]> sveta: зачем он тебе ?
<evanation> биос по дефолту и норм )
<chravn> sveta: записывай на флешку
<karls0n4ik> давайте голосовать
<karls0n4ik> я за флешку - приводы морально устарели уже
<sveta> а в сетапи ставить с USB?
<evanation> -
<karls0n4ik> sveta, ага
<[koshka]> Света, зачем тебе убунту?
<evanation> я за сброс биоса
<evanation> =)
<chravn> программа называется для записи убунты на флешку unetbootin
<sveta> у меня нет такой функии в сетапи
<karls0n4ik> сбрось биос с поезда ))))
<evanation> =)))
<sveta> я только новый поставила
<sveta> биос
<sveta> нееее
<evanation> ого
<sveta> на крайняк с моста
<evanation> прошивала?
<sveta> да
<chravn> sveta: потом когда убунта на флеху зальётся этой программай она как хард будет оперделяться
<evanation> тем более надо по дефолту скидывать )
<karls0n4ik> все угорают и только chravn дает дельные советы
<sveta> ну в линексе я тупишка
<evanation> я на полном серьезе говорю биос скинуть
<[koshka]> такзачем он тебе
<karls0n4ik> sveta, а ты выпейти IT-шку и все пройдет
<[koshka]> уже 100500 раз спрашиваю
<chravn> да я вот просто сижу взрываю мозг с iptables  и как то издиваться над другими желания нет.
<evanation> [koshka], все мы были раньше тупишками в линуксе
<Taurendil> [koshka], а тебе зачем?)
<[koshka]> ну.. я учусь на программиста )
<[koshka]> как бы )
<sveta> неееее линекс это круть
<karls0n4ik> chravn, да уж iptables уже само по себе издевательство над мозгом
<evanation> Света шарит
<[koshka]> chravn: а ты спрашивал глав врача ?
<evanation> =)))
<chravn> karls0n4ik:  дык уменя элементарно 80 порт не прокидывается
<Taurendil> [koshka], и что?) прекрасно на винде как сидели так и сидят большинство
<karls0n4ik> chravn, когда что0то не получается - время читать мануалы )))
<sveta> я считаю каждый может сидеть на винде, простой американский интерфейс, для каждого чайника, вирусы, антивирусы, нафиг, хочу линекс
<[koshka]> Taurendil: ну то все ) а я не все )
<chravn> Taurendil: а многие заплатили за неё
<chravn> Taurendil: и многие ли по покупют?
<karls0n4ik> sveta, линекс это вообще лекарство
<[koshka]> у меня крякнутая :D
<Taurendil> хах, я таких не знаю
<chravn> karls0n4ik:  дык читаю
<chravn> всё сводитсяк тому что всё должно работать
<evanation> sveta, говори всем что не хочешь платить за сомнительное ПО и всё
<[koshka]> chravn: ты Оффа спрашивал ?
<karls0n4ik> chravn, я типа за тебя, а не укорять пытаюсь
<Taurendil> от диареии вроде?)
<chravn> кого спрашивал?
<[koshka]> Taurendil:  да вроде )
<sveta> зачем плотить
<Taurendil> аххаха, жесть
<[koshka]> про iptables
<sveta> в наше время есть уже и краденные, в магазине в любом продаются
<[koshka]> с этого все и начинается )
<karls0n4ik> sveta, вы все таки разочаровываете меня все больше и больше
<chravn> sveta: воровать плохо
<[koshka]> все любят халяву хД
<sharikoff>   да используйте маскарад
<evanation> sveta, потому что за воровство срок мотают )
<Taurendil> на горбушке винда продавалась 7 лет назад за 100 рублей с креком)
<sharikoff> зачем извращаться с днатами и снатами
<chravn> sharikoff: маскарад есть
<sharikoff> хрень это все
<sveta> давайте закроем тему про винду, не будем вспоминать плохие времена
<sharikoff> форвард пакетов включен?
<chravn> sharikoff: задача  из внешней сети прокинуть порт вов нутреннюю.
<[koshka]> ну так ставь тогда убунту )
<sharikoff> на клиентах шлюзом прописан комп?
<sharikoff> аа
<karls0n4ik> весело с вами
<[koshka]> а я поставлю ща xfce +)
<Taurendil> ага, сама же винду упомянула)
<evanation> sveta, нафиг тебе убунту, ставь генту ))
<sharikoff> chravn: я думал те инет раздать
<chravn> sharikoff: да
<[koshka]> Taurendil: я ?
<sharikoff> что да
<Taurendil> да не, света)
<chravn> прописан комп
<[koshka]> а..)
<sveta> буду ставить убунту, которую подсказали, ошибку выдаёт, вот с другой ссылке качаю, буду пробовать с флешки
<karls0n4ik> evanation, и ты ей ее соберешь
<[koshka]> у меня то есть хД семерочка
<sharikoff> порт кидануть или инет раздать?
<evanation> karls0n4ik, да я сам не умею )
<[koshka]> у меня там вов не лагает
<[koshka]> =)))
<evanation> ну хотя с genkernel поставлю
<chravn> sharikoff: порт кидануть нужно. и почемуто у меня вебмин говорит что прокидывается 192,168,250,52.32
<sharikoff> забей на вебмин
<sharikoff> он в конфиши срет
<sharikoff> *конфиги
<chravn> Вот я о томже просто не помню как посмотреть все политики iptables  в консоли ((
<sharikoff> iptables -L -n -x
<chravn> чёт пусто показывает
<chravn> ((
<sharikoff> мде..
<chravn> там как минимум должно быть iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<sharikoff> а iptables то запущен?
<sharikoff> -o eth0 это не гут
<chelaxe> как сделать так чтоб dhcp3 сервер не стартовал при старте системы а стортовал позже?
<sharikoff> каждый будет натится
<chelaxe> ну когда мну надо буит
<sharikoff> надо конкретные адреса прописывать
<chravn> sharikoff:  да пускай все натятся.
<sharikoff> -s 192.168.0.0/24
<sharikoff> ну я жадный на инет =))
<[koshka]> :))
<sharikoff> хотя у мя и не линукс =))
<sharikoff> chravn:  REDIRECT на опеннет читал?
<chravn> sharikoff:   да я сам слинуксом знаком всего ничего.
<[koshka]> хм
<chravn> sharikoff: правила  с опен нета и брал
<sharikoff> http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/iptables/#REDIRECTTARGET
<chravn> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 87.255.18.71 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.250.51:80
<chravn> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp --dst 192.168.250.51 --dport 80 -j SNAT --to-source 87.255.18.71
<chravn> причём проблема в том что опятьже веб мин говорить сто прокинуто 192.168.250.52/32
<sharikoff> ну да
<sharikoff> без маски када указываешь это маска 32
<sharikoff> т.е 1 адрес
<sharikoff> сам
<sharikoff> который
<chravn> а ну да точно.
<chravn> тогда всё правильно.
<sharikoff> т.е  в сетке может быть два одинаковых адреса с маской 32
<chravn> но форвардинг то проходит на один адрес значит маска правильная.
<sharikoff> ща
<sharikoff> папа посмотрит в бложике
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> chravn: у папки все ходы записаны http://sharikoff.me/archives/35
<skai> ыпч ёжики:)
<[koshka]> опачки
<sharikoff> skai: ку ку
<sharikoff> =))
<skai> [koshka]: нене.не опачки, а скай:)
<skai> sharikoff: здрямс:)
<LeNsTR> всем привет в этом чяти
<evanation> skai, приветствую
<skai> evanation: здарово молодежь:)
<evanation> sharikoff, интересный блог у тебя )
<sharikoff> chravn: выкини вебмин
<sharikoff> =)
<[koshka]> skai: привет,Скай :))
<chravn> sharikoff:  аналоги для просмотра статистической информации есть?
<skai> [koshka]: *почесал за ухом*
<sharikoff> счетчики?
<[koshka]> skai: мррр) тут Света снова была
<skai> Знаете ли вы, что если попробовать поиграть в Neverhood, под Wine, под Debian Woody, то количество квестов возрастёт, как минимум, вдвое?
<sharikoff> evanation: не очень
<[koshka]> качает убунту нормальную
<skai> [koshka]: он молодец:)
<[koshka]> skai: я просила про пол) она сказала что это ее брат вчера был)))
<chravn> sharikoff: нужно зайдя  на вебморду и видеть всех пользователей все правила iptables pfuhepre htcehcjd b n/l/
<evanation> sharikoff, если будешь пополнять то будет очень хорошо
<skai> [koshka]: дадада.пруфпик или не было
<chravn> загрузку ресурсов и т.д.
<sharikoff> chravn: как вариант прозрачный сквид
<sharikoff> на нем можно будет рубить и тд и считать и все на свете
<chravn> Сквид уже есть.
<chravn> Я про вебмин.
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> на хабре чувак сделал..
<sharikoff> адженти вроде бы
<chravn> Ну псомтрю.
<sharikoff> сыровато
<chravn> ЩАс нужно до канать этот порт.
<sharikoff> но он вроде пилит
<sharikoff> укажи порт
<sharikoff> в снад днат
<sharikoff> как в мане написано
 * sharikoff в очередной раз убедился что круче pf нету ничего из файрволов
<skai> завтра придут инет подключать^_^вииииииии
<[koshka]> неужто )
<[koshka]> можно тебе будет кидать большие скрины?:)))
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> как спичечный коробок
<sharikoff> размером
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: 10 мегабит будет:)
<sharikoff> ого
<sharikoff> буржуй
<chravn> проблема в сквиде
<sharikoff> тааак
<chravn> браузер у которого указан сквид как прокси  заходит не туда.
<chravn> где соединение прямое нормально хазодит
<sharikoff> а бывает еще кривое соединение?
<[koshka]>  /ctcp wakwaka  version
<sharikoff> или чуток согнутое
<[koshka]> ой
<[koshka]> )
<sharikoff> [koshka]: палишься
<[koshka]> ага
<[koshka]> криво )
<[koshka]> че то у меня инет лажит
<chravn> sharikoff: ))
<sharikoff> это не отмазка
<wakwaka> лол
<[koshka]> wakwaka: xD
<[koshka]> ну подумаешь лишний пробел
<wakwaka> koshka ты любишь когда пушистый маленький котенок трется об твой член ?
<[koshka]> омг) у меня нет члена:D
<[koshka]> я точно знаю!
<chravn> блин тогда вопрос усложняется где это в сквиде ковырять?
<evanation> жара на канале
<evanation> =))
<[koshka]> :D
<darkmasterlonely> лол фурри ф чатике
<wakwaka> chravn: в /etc
<sharikoff> chravn: он у тя просто сквид?
<sharikoff> или прозрачный сквид
<chravn> sharikoff: просто сквид
<chravn> хоть зачем мне из сети то ломиться...
<chravn> если я порт для внешки прокидываю.
<sharikoff> acl какие там?
<chravn> acl localnet src 192.168.250.0/24
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> теперь правило разрешающее доступ
<sharikoff> http че то там allow localnet
<chravn> доступ к инету или к определённому порту изх внешки
<chravn> http_access allow localnet
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> это с нутри
<sharikoff> а снаружи не проканает
<sharikoff> имхо
<chravn> хм а снаружи iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<sharikoff> это как раз с нутри
<chravn> в сквиде на эту тему ничего не трогал.
<sharikoff> ты определись короче
<sharikoff> или ты натишь
<sharikoff> или выпускаешь через прокси
<sharikoff> или ты прозрачно выпускаещь через сквид
<sharikoff> остальное натишь
<chravn> sharikoff: да меня уже вроде как осенило. хотья ещё нужно пробовать.
<sharikoff> осенило это хорошо
<chravn> если убрать прокси из браузера то всё работает. Значит из дому должно будет работать.
<sharikoff> значит все натится
<chravn> вот только вопрос почему сквид то на нат плюёт.
<sharikoff> ему не надо нат
<sharikoff> он раздает инет сервака
<sharikoff> причем тольео веб
<chravn> всё равно не пойму.
<sharikoff> смари
<chravn> Есть сервак он же шлюз онже прокси
<sharikoff> я поставил на серв сквид
<sharikoff> это понятно?
<sharikoff> =)
<chravn> да
<Obama> давай раскажи ему про сокеты
<sharikoff> на серваке есть инет
<sharikoff> в локалке нету
<[koshka]> Offoffoff1: няя:)
<Obama> бле ...
<sharikoff> сквид грубо говоря раздает тот инет что на серваке (только веб)
<skai> @kban --user Obama  31536000000 сам знаешь за что
<sharikoff> http https
<chravn> sharikoff: понятно.
<sharikoff> а если ты натишь
<User398[web]> Всем привет! Подскажите что я пропустил, была настроена карточка по этому ману http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wifi_ap я почистил интерфейс и у меня всё равно она работает в режиме мастер, как убрать?
<sharikoff> то у тя адреса всей локалки на серваке подменяются внешним адресом сервака
<User398[web]> И надо ли менять http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wifi_ap#настройка_iptables_и_ip_форвардинга ?
<chravn> sharikoff: это ясно.
<sharikoff> так вот
<sharikoff> как делают люди
<sharikoff> они ставят сквид
<sharikoff> делают его прозрачным
<sharikoff> и заворачивают все что идет из локалки на 80 порт на порт сквида
<sharikoff> этим достигается экономия трафа
<sharikoff> + кеш
<sharikoff> + много плюсов
<sharikoff> все что не ходит через сквид
<sharikoff> не умеет потому что
<sharikoff> идет через нат
<sharikoff> ферштейн?
<sharikoff> =)
<chravn> sharikoff: это ясно.
<chravn> sharikoff:
<sharikoff> а именно посты разные аськи и всякое гамно
<sharikoff> *почты
<sharikoff> 22,110,587,993,143
<chravn> sharikoff: просто интересно почему сквид проигнорировал нат. который конкретно указывал что его внешний ip по 80 порту ведёт на другой пк
<User398[web]> Как будто лог читаю где почти все записи от проги шарик ))
<sharikoff> в обратнуюю сторону не работает
<sharikoff> тока наружу
<sharikoff> это делается iptables и все
<sharikoff> не сквидом
<sharikoff> User398[web]: ??
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> уже сам понял
<chravn> sharikoff: это ясно.
<User398[web]> sharikoff: Пишешь, пишу что с большим количеством энтеров
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> ну да
<sharikoff> привык в консоли набивать
<User398[web]> Там же инглиш
<User398[web]> А тут вроде человеческое общение )
<sharikoff> тут?
<sharikoff> ну так я и общаюсь
<sharikoff> короткими простыми предложениями
<sharikoff> чтоб понятно было
<User398[web]> Так кто то может подсказать, что заставляет вайфай карточку работать в режиме мастера?
<User398[web]> Так оптимизированно под СМС )
 * skai упал на колени
<skai> солнцеликий князь...
<sharikoff> чо то походу загрузил я его..
<sharikoff> натами и сквидами
<User398[web]> Он забивает логи ))
<Agafonov> Добрый день. Снова доступны логи IRC конференций на нашем сервере: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2010/11/22/%23ubuntu-ru.html Если есть ошибки и пожелания можете высказывать ;)
<Dinamic> Agafonov: У меян есть пожелание
<skai> Agafonov: пожелание.мой вичат показывает идент и хост когда кто заходит.логи не показывают(вот тока 10 минут назад их смотрел).
<evanation> Agafonov, у меня вопрос, движок с открытм исходным кодом? и где можно скачать и настроить такоц же?
<Agafonov> skai: это надо смотреть логгирование самим ботом, можно ли прикрутить, я только положил на веб и разукрасил ;)
<evanation> я про логи
<skai> Agafonov: цвета излишне контрастные тогда:)раз чисто по вебу:)
<Agafonov> evanation: скрипт на перле пока тут: http://agafonov.pp.ru/ircprettylog/ircprettylog.pl
<evanation> Agafonov, спс =)
<[koshka]> Agafonov: ня! :)
<sharikoff> а мне нравится
<sharikoff> там я есть
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> Agafonov: стоп.ты цвета когда поменял?я 15 минут назад смотрел логи - там цвета и оформление было другое
<Agafonov> skai: цвета сделал под jabber логи (http://logs.ubuntu.ru/jabber/), чтобы не отличалось сильно, а контраст - монитор настрой как нравится :)
<evanation> сделать бы в цветах убунту
<skai> Agafonov: ааа.чорд.я смотрел ирклогс.убунту.сом
<Agafonov> skai: :) я нас просто логов несколько месяцев не было, решил восстановить
<skai> Agafonov: годно:)одобряю.а кто за бота заведует?чтобы иденты еще логировать научить
<sharikoff> еще б с них куда нть на вики кто нть полезное складывал...
<skai> sharikoff: дык погрепай логи и выкладывай все полезное:)
<Agafonov> ботом заведовал уважаемый Дмитрий, но он взял увольнение...
<sharikoff> skai: я нимагу.. религия не позволяет =)
<Agafonov> логи эти в поиск включаются, который из форума доступен
<skai> Agafonov: знаю.он открещивается от ботов.а пока никого не покрестили на ботов ему на замену?
<Agafonov> который гуглом ищет и всех пугает :)
<skai> Agafonov: кстати когда же переезд на смф2?
<Agafonov> пока бот работает - никому дела до него нет :D
<sharikoff> это ж первое правило
<sharikoff> работает-не трожь
<Agafonov> переезд - как будем готовы...
<sharikoff> второе -незабудь забекапиться
<evanation> третье - не опохмелившись к работе не приступай
<evanation> )
<Agafonov> бекапы пишутся, проверил
<skai> Agafonov: а готовы будете, когда маламута удовлетворит тема оформления, если верить его словам.а время летит, а время пропадает...
<Agafonov> время будет лететь и дальше пока кто-то что-то не сделает. закон жизьни
<skai> ясно.надо поднимать народ на темостроительство^_^
<Agafonov> кто там мягкий знак поставил? кьлавиатура барахлитЪ :)
<skai> Agafonov: эммм.какой мягкий знак?
<skai> аааа.заметил
<chelaxe> скай
<Agafonov> короче администрация сидит в jabber: loco@conference.ubuntu.ru - у кого желание поработать, подумайте, если через сутки желание не пропадёт, заходите.
<skai> Agafonov: удачи:)
<skai> челах: ты знаком с smf2?
<Agafonov> пока
<sharikoff> skai: я знаком с mybb
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: нам надо ктото, чтобы на смф2 переделал тему.
<sharikoff> а смф постоянно ломают
<skai> тема от смф с убунтовскими брендингами есть.
<chelaxe> 0_о смф!?
<skai> да.смф2.маламут говорил что переезжать на новый движок можно будет, как только ему тему оформления дадут кто нибудь.
<sharikoff> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Понг понг понг...
<skai> sharikoff: а бот читер, не правда ли?ты ему один шарик, а он в тебя три:)
<sharikoff> флудит
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: ты еще предложи мне его забанить:))
<sharikoff> да пусть живет
<sharikoff> он добрый
<sharikoff> !freebsd
<ubuntuhelp> Я знаю что такое FreeBSD. Да.
<sharikoff> яя
<sharikoff> натурлих
<skai> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> Совсем недобрый и нетерпимый человек с cиндромом вахтера. Любит пинать с канала за косой взгляд. Бойтес ^_^
<skai> sharikoff: какой он добрый.он такого обо мне наговорил:))
<a2tech> гы))) это правда?
<skai> @kick a2tech а ты как думаешь?:)
<skai> sharikoff: хотя да:)бот добрый:)
<sharikoff> =))
<chelaxe> !chelaxe
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='chelaxe'
<chelaxe> :(
<a2tech> )
<sharikoff> a2tech: а кто у тя пров?
<sharikoff> ип че то до боли знакомый
<a2tech> уральский парень - мой проф
<a2tech> USI
<skai> descr:          K-TELECOM, Chusovoy, Perm region
<skai> ё-бург
<chravn1> а ктонить с Xerox WorkCentre 4260 работал?
<Garfeild> мням
<Garfeild> skai: нафига?
<skai> Garfeild: что нафига?
<Garfeild> kick)
<skai> Garfeild: дык:)он же просил:)
<skai> Garfeild: а ты с smf2 знаком?
<Garfeild>  нет) и я как бэ ушел с форума)
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> Garfeild: хочу найти кого нибудь, ктобы тему сделал для смф2 и маламут наконец объявил бы переезд
<Garfeild> ибо нет времени модерить)
<De_Abler> sharikoff: ку!
<sharikoff> De_Abler: й
<sharikoff> как на работе?
<De_Abler> я прапорщик =)
<Garfeild> skai: а ты с регулярными выражениями знаком? )
<skai> Garfeild: да как то не сильно.
<skai> !ask | Garfeild
<ubuntuhelp> Garfeild: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<sharikoff> De_Abler: =))
<skai> ^_^:))
<De_Abler> sharikoff: зато звездочек больше чем у бати =)
<sharikoff> и у меня
<sharikoff> =)
<De_Abler> да, точно
<sharikoff> как со временем?
<sharikoff> не выяснял?
<De_Abler> с 9 до 18 рабочий день
<De_Abler> но интернетов там нет
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> а в свободное?
<sharikoff> просто надо умного иногда
<De_Abler> в свободное в принципе норм
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> гут
<De_Abler> вечерком не вопрос
<[koshka]> Garfeild: ку,Кот
<sharikoff> океюшки =))
<Garfeild> [koshka]: re
<skai> во. [koshka] признавайся.ты smf2 крутила?
<sharikoff> skai: дело есть
<sharikoff> давай вдвоем бложик наполнять =)
<sharikoff> потом загоним
<skai> sharikoff: на тему?
<skai> sharikoff: кому загоним и за сколько?\
<sharikoff> линух и всякий юних
<sharikoff> да мало ли
<sharikoff> рулей за 500
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: тема годная.одобряю.ты кстати как там твоя идея про облачные ман сваять?
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> завтре буду пробовать
<sharikoff> как раз двухюнитовую тачку подобрали
<sharikoff> + в стойке штук 5 таких
<sharikoff> skai: усе
<sharikoff> ты админ
<skai> я ж даже еще юзернейм и пасс не получил
<sharikoff> песши пусть индексится
<sharikoff> ща придет
<skai> да пришло уже:)просто инет то тока завтра проведут:)гугля то еще тормозная у мну
<skai> сча кракто био опишу там:)
<Envin> всем привет
<sharikoff> =)
<Envin> у меня вопрос: у меня убунта 10.10-нетбук. Я решил снести полностью PulseAudio, она за собой тянет странный пакет ubuntu-netbook. Не подскажете, у меня ось не слетит после удаления этого пакета?
<sveta> уже не удобно, но опять я
<evanation> sveta, порадуй нас
<sveta> установила убунту
<skai> sveta: рады за тебя
<sveta> но на английском
<a2tech> поздравляю)
<sveta> ((((
<a2tech> качай пакеты
<sveta> спасибо
<a-dat> ГЦ!
<evanation> sveta, а я предупреждал
<sveta> да да, дурка не послушала
<a-dat> вот так все и начинается..:)
<evanation> =(
<evanation> sveta, а еще советовал мануал почитать
<evanation> sveta, там написано как установить русский язык
<sveta> как мне этот чат перенести на другой жёсткий? Чтобы я там слушала ваши наставления
<a-dat> если появится желание ядро компилить - сразу к врачу:)
<sveta> потому что в убунту нет его
<evanation> sveta, ты щяс с винды?
<sveta> а как я без вас
<sveta> нет с другого линекса
<evanation> sveta, вобщем на новой убунте настраивай интернет
<sveta> настроилауже
<sveta> настроила уже
<evanation> sveta, администрирование - язык системы
<evanation> ой
<sveta> я искала
<sveta> там всё на английском
<evanation> у тибя ж английский
<evanation> щя
<a2tech> Language
<sveta> погодь
<sveta> как мне этим чатом воспользоваться на новой удунту которая английская
<chravn1> нормальное разрешение для  web страниц это 644 или 655 ?
<sveta> там его нет
<evanation> sveta, давай сначало локализуем, чтобы удобнее было поставить чат
<a2tech> system - administration
<chravn1> http://ubuntu.ru/irc/pidgin
<sveta> не против, только за, но как?
<a2tech> там последний пункт меню
<evanation> sveta, http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F
<sveta> дай мне сразу как делать, последовательность, я одновременно не могу, я перейду на другой жёсткий и по указу твоему зделаю
<evanation> sveta, ладно
<evanation> sveta, у тебя икс чат?
<evanation> xchat?
<a2tech> дак ставить сразу pidgin)
<sveta> о чём вы? О_о
<evanation> sveta, в какой программе ты щяс общаешься со мной? )
<a2tech> клиентом каким пользуешься спрашивают)
<sveta> встроиный чат, был уже в линексе
<evanation> название скажи )
<chravn1> empathy
<sveta> Ubuntu Server
<evanation> =)
<sveta> /home/sveta/Desktop/xchat-gnome.desktop
<evanation> понятно
<sveta> точно?
<Megido> Йоу
<evanation> sveta, зайди в свою домашнюю папку
<sveta> мож полностью давай название дам
<evanation> точно точно )
<sveta> ща
<evanation> sveta, не надо )
<sveta> мож ты подключишься к моему рабочему столу
<sveta> ?
<evanation> sveta, как зайдешь в свою папку нажми на клавиатуре ctrl+H
<Megido> А чем разговор?
<evanation> sveta, у меня инет не широкополосный
<evanation> =)
<sveta> ясно, что делать?
<evanation> sveta, как зайдешь в свою папку нажми на клавиатуре ctrl+H
<sveta> заходить в папку корневую
<evanation> в домашнюю
<a2tech> я бы посоветовал пробовать все делать самой) так ведь намного интересней
<evanation> где у тебя папочки с музыкой, видео
<evanation> a2tech, света это святое ))
<sveta> зделала
<Megido> Нажми на света в файлмене
<evanation> sveta, появились папочки еще?
<sveta> есть
<sveta> да
<evanation> sveta, названия с точки?
<evanation> начинаются
<sveta> название папки?
<evanation> да
<sveta> нет
<a2tech> evanation:  я и имел в виду с помощью коллег, только без использования удаленного рабочего стола)
<evanation> названия папок
<sveta> да
<sveta> папок да
<evanation> a2tech, я думаю справлюсь ))
<chravn1> что я пропустил?
<Megido> Непризнаюца
<evanation> sveta, теперь ищи папку .xchat-gnome
<chravn1> что настройки чата переносите?
<evanation> ага
<evanation> ))
<a2tech> настраиваем Свете клиента иксчат и русифицыруем систему)))))
<a2tech> О__о
<Megido> Ужос
<[koshka]> а давайте ей weechat??
<chravn1> ааа.
<a2tech> ошибочка вышла)
<evanation> какая?
<chravn1> пойду чтоли козла в жертву принесу
<Megido> Квирк ставь и не мороч голову
<sveta> всё нашла, только с названием .xchat2
<a2tech> грамматическая)))
<chravn1> и в бубен магичсеский пару раз стукну
<evanation> sveta, норм
<sveta> что дальше?
<evanation> sveta, теперь скопируй её на флешку
<a-dat> ф
<a2tech> ее скопируй)
<sveta> ща
<chravn1> на болванку )))
<evanation> только не вырежи
<evanation> а именно аккуратно скопируй
<sveta> хорошо
<evanation> =)))
<Megido> Бибип
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, добавьте в блог - девушки в линуксе - цена подскочит
<a2tech> Megido: бипбипбипбиииип
<evanation> kbd;ehyfk ,eltv dtcnb ghj Cdtne gjrjhz.oe. e,eyne )
<evanation> млин
<sveta> скопировала, но на флешке папки не появилось
<Megido> Бииии-биии-бибиииип
<evanation> ливжурнал будем вести про Свету покоряющую убунту )
<skai> SergeyIT: а если еще и розовую генту добавить...:))
<sveta> заново пытаюсь скопировать говорит что уже есть
<evanation> sveta, это норм
<a2tech> все норм Света)
<evanation> sveta, она типа скрытая
<evanation> =))
<Megido> Ана скрытайа
<sveta> ясненько
<evanation> sveta, так теперь... лучше запиши на бумажке
<a2tech> )
<chravn1> скажите мне одному кажется что на самом деле света это толстый бородатый троль гентушник?
<sveta> записываю
<evanation> sveta, потому что совсем скоро ты останешься одна
<a2tech> как это мило все смотрится)))
<evanation> без моей помощи )
<chravn1> и он просто стебёт подростающих убунтоводов?
<Megido> :D
<evanation> sveta, щя с мыслями соберусь ))
<sveta> ))))
<chravn1> то ссылку на убунту проверенную то не получалось установить. Ужкакойто шаблонный нуб выходит товарищи.
<evanation> кто помнит название пакета правильное xchat-gnome?
<chravn1> и метод дидукции подсказывает что что-то тут не чисто.
<evanation> чтобы установить через терминал
<Megido> Аптитуда хчад
<a2tech> дак просто xchat
<evanation> именно гном версию
<evanation> их два же
<evanation> просто иксчат и иксчат-гном
<chravn1> aptitude search xchat
<chravn1> sysadm@sa-dt:~$ aptitude search xchat
<chravn1> p   xchat                           - IRC client for X similar to AmIRC
<chravn1> p   xchat-common                    - Common files for X-Chat
<chravn1> p   xchat-gnome                     - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC c
<chravn1> p   xchat-gnome-common              - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC c
<chravn1> p   xchat-guile                     - Guile scripting plugin for XChat
<chravn1> p   xchat-otr                       - Off-the-Record Messaging Plugin for X-Chat
<chravn1> p   xchat-xsys                      - x-chat plugin that can display your curren
<chravn1> sysadm@sa-dt:~$ ^C
<chravn1> sysadm@sa-dt:~$
<skai> chravn1: во перых у нее на 10.10 нет аптитюда
<skai> chravn1: во вторых
<skai> @voice chravn1
<sveta> у меня 10.04
<Megido> У всех нет
<Megido> Ставица 5сек
<evanation> sveta, записывай
<sveta> записываю
<skai> Megido: и это ты говоришь человеку, который матерился на канале, потому что он полчаса на убунте и звук не пашет?думаешь он сам поставит догадается?
<evanation> sveta, как загрузишься в новую убунту нажми ctrl+alt+T
<chravn1> а кто знает как apt ищет?
<sveta> поняла
<Megido> Скай, непомню таких :D
<skai> chravn1: apt-cache search
<sveta> дальше что?
<evanation> sveta, появится восьмое чудо света - терминал )
<sveta> )))
<Megido> Чавн апт-кыш
<evanation> sveta, в нем будешь писать следущее
<evanation> sveta, sudo apt-get xchat-gnome
<chravn1> ужас какой с аптитудой проще.
<Megido> Нафик судо???
<skai> evanation: апт-гет инсталл
<evanation> точно
<skai> Megido: потому что сидеть под рутом - признак недалекости ума:)
<sveta> дальше что?
<evanation> sveta, sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<evanation> sveta, вот это писать надо
<evanation> sveta, sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<sveta> списываю
<chravn1> а ничего что у неё папка называлась .xchat2 ?
<Megido> В генте нет судо. Гентушнеки недалекие?)))
<evanation> sveta, затем самый важный момент
<chravn1> гентушники очень далёкие
<sveta> готова
<evanation> sveta, появится предложение ввести пароль
<skai> Megido: если не нашли судо в генте(оно ведь и там есть) - то да
<sveta> ввожу, который вводила при установки
<evanation> sveta, введешь пароль админский, который ты указала при установке
<evanation> sveta, только одна особеность!
<evanation> sveta, звездочки не будут появлятся
<sveta> что?
<[koshka]> )))
<sveta> какие звёздочки?
<chravn1> а ктонить знает что за патч для лисы чтобы в web-transmission можнобыло файлы добовлять7
<[koshka]> та лучше weechat
<Megido> Где? su root все
<evanation> sveta, как в винде ты пароли вводишь.. вместо символов звездочки печаются
<[koshka]> а как же su passwd root >
<[koshka]> ??
<evanation> sveta, в терминале звездочку не будут печататься
<sveta> ааааа т.е, просто пусттое место будет
<evanation> sveta, да
<beerseller> Ндя. Я недавно словил этот эпичный баг
<sveta> поняла
<evanation> sveta, ничего страшного вобщем, введешь пароль и нажмешь энтер
<sveta> можно действовать? или ещё не всё?
<evanation> sveta, нет еще
<sveta> что дальше делать?
<evanation> sveta, начнет скачиватся программа
<sveta> агась
<evanation> sveta, потом как увидишь что всё остановилось
<sveta> ииииииииии
<evanation> sveta, закрываешь терминал )
<sveta> ))))
<evanation> sveta, вставляешь флешку
<evanation> sveta, она появится на рабочем столе
<Megido> Нафик крыть?
<Megido> Прям там набрать хчад сразу
<evanation> sveta, открываешь флешку и нажимаешь на клавиатуре ctrl+H
<chravn1> Megido: шоб не путаться
<Megido> %)
<sveta> что дальше?
<Nor8> sveta: И брюки превращаются, превращаются брюки...
<evanation> конфиги скопировать надо
<sveta> хахахаха
<Megido> Какие брюки?
<evanation> sveta, появится в окне флешки папочка
<sveta> лёгким движением руки
<evanation> sveta, которую ты скопировала пол часа назад )
<a2tech> короче лучше вот это прочитай для начала  http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/введение
<sveta> дальше
<evanation> sveta, .xchat2
<Nor8> sveta: Ты что ломаешь?
<sveta> ничего не ломаю
<evanation> sveta, не закрывая флешку открываешь домашнюю папку
<sveta> угу
<chravn1> Nor8:  строят )
<Megido> Сламала уже?
<Megido> Дом2?
<evanation> sveta, где у тебя новые папчки Музыка, Видео, Картинки и тд
<chravn1> Только не давно убунту поставила )
<chravn1> Вернее гдето с пару часов назад наверное
<Nor8> sveta: Так что делаешь, а то я пропустил увертюру. так сказать ))
<sveta> дальше что?
<evanation> sveta, и туда копируй папку с флешки
<sveta> понятно, всё?
<evanation> sveta, если появится предложение переписать файлы то соглашайся
<evanation> sveta, ну запустишь чат )
<evanation> sveta, я буду ждать тебя ))
<evanation> sveta, ну.. с Богом )
<sveta> всё всё, пожелайте мне удачи с брюками
<evanation> sveta, =*
<sveta> ))))
<Megido> О_о
<sveta> пасибо бальшое
<Nor8> ))
<chravn1> Я  в бубен на удачу стукнул )
<sveta> хахаха
<Megido> Себе?
<Megido> Сильна?
<chravn1> нет.
<evanation> =)))
<a2tech> почему то мне кажется сейчас она вернеться опять с вопросами
<chravn1> да
<evanation> угу
<evanation> а если скажет что всё хорошо, то я крут
<evanation> =))
<chravn1> она с утра спрашивала Проверенную ссылку на убунту 10.04
<Megido> Гг
<a2tech> )
<chravn1> evanation пиши книгу
<evanation> не проверенную ссылку
<evanation> а проверенную убунту
<evanation> =))
<Megido> О у мну вопрос
<a2tech> ахахаха)
<chravn1>  evanation "Как я помог Свете... Не в том о чём вы могли подумать"
<Nor8> Проверенную антивирусом Касперского
<Megido> Кой дистр лучше пихнуть на слабую машину, я думаю дебиан
<evanation> chravn1, надо блог вести
<chravn1> Да нетже слова были проверенную ссылку на убунту
<evanation> про Свету
<a-dat> так глядишь, и поженятся..
<a-dat> :)
<chravn1> это да.
<evanation> назовем от чайника до профессионала
<Nor8> Megido: Puppy Linux
<Megido> Я таких не знаю
<chravn1> evanation нужно както по эпичнее
<a2tech> машина то насколько слаба?
<chravn1> evanation типо тернистый путь среди пингвинов
<Megido> Очень :D
<evanation> chravn1, как у Светы выросла борода ))
<DeaDrash> Подскажите если скрипт лежит например в /home/x/test/scr/ То можно команды выполнять не с обсалютными путями а из директории где лежит скрипт?
<chravn1> evanation или долгая морозная тропа
<evanation> не факт что долгая
<chravn1> это для поэтики
<evanation> мож она завтра будет иптэйбл всем настраивать ))
<chravn1> тогда тернистый путь среди пингвинов.
<Nor8> AptonCD кто-нибудь использовал для создания образа?
<chravn1> былобы круто.
<Megido> Дыдраш, че за скрипт?
<DeaDrash> простое архивирование
<Megido> .sh ?
<DeaDrash> tar -czvf temp/raz.tar.gz * типа того
<DeaDrash> ага, sh
<Megido> Кинь в /узер/бин и пиши его имя откуда хош
<chravn1> тут вопрос пропути в самом скрипте.
<DeaDrash> да я вот хочу по другому делать, что бы в любую папку его закинуть и эту папку зархивировать сюдаже где скрипт закинут
<Megido> Ето неудобно
<Megido> Кто му же нафик нада?
<Megido> Есть же команда
<Megido> Ввел и готово
<DeaDrash> то есть кинул скрипт в папку /temp/war и он создал архив /temp/war/arhiv/raz.tar.gz
<Megido> Это уже вирус
<DeaDrash> да команад выглядит так tar -czf /home/x/Aptana\ Studio\ Workspace/fiestakids/back/`date '+%d-%b-%Y_%H-%M-%S'`.tar.gz /home/x/Aptana\ Studio\ Workspace/fiestakids/www/
<DeaDrash> долго вводить )))
<Megido> Как это скрипт те сам запустица?
<DeaDrash> я сам запущу
<DeaDrash> толкь что бы не надо было менять пути каждый раз
<Megido> Ну тода кинь скрипт и пиши дир ./папка
<DeaDrash> дерикторий несколько, иногда меняются, иногда новые создаются
<DeaDrash> ./папка не получается, он начинает из ~$ работать
<DeaDrash> то есть из хоумдир
<XuMuK> подставь $PWD/archiv/
<Megido> А мош иму выше низя???
<DeaDrash> %PWD? ХМ спасибо попробую!!
<Megido> Че за пвд?
<XuMuK> текущая папга
<Megido> Я так и падумал
<Toxa_Russia> День добрый. а у меня такой вопрос. есть 2 звуковых карты.(одна юсб одна встроенная) можно сделать так чтобы всл выводил звук с встроенной а ритмбокс с юсб
<mexanik> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> mexanik! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mexanik> ïàðíè ïîìîãèòå ïëèëçç
<ubuntuhelp> mexanik! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Megido> :D
<mexanik> íèïîíåë?
<ubuntuhelp> mexanik! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mexanik> che takoe??
<chravn1> mexanik: измени в клиенте кодировку
<Megido> Че накрутил?
<a-dat> lol
<edik> пыш пыш ололо
<mexanik> kak pomen9t kodirovku?
<chravn1> а клиент какой?
<skai> @kick edik ты большое трололо?
<DeaDrash> XuMuK, хм .. странно но не пашет \
<Megido> А фаи
<Megido> Видно?
<skai> @kick [koshka] ну на^_^
<evanation> =(
<Megido> А кошка тош трололо? :D
<mexanik> re
<mexanik> ку
<[koshka]> нет)
<[koshka]> кошка не трололо
<DeaDrash> вот такой скрипт пишет одно и тоже #!/bin/bash
<DeaDrash> pwd
<DeaDrash> cd $PWD
<DeaDrash> pwd
<[koshka]> кошка это кошка!
<mexanik> народ ктонить мне поможет инет настроить на линуксе??
<skai> Megido: кошка просила дать пендель:))
<Megido> Да я про кики
<sveta> yt gjkexbkjcm
<sveta> не получилось
<Megido> )))
<sveta> ((((
<chravn1> mexanik:  давай
<evanation> sveta, в чем проблема?
<sveta> пишет нод фоинд команда
<evanation> sveta, какая?
<mexanik> chravn1: ты разираешься да?
<mexanik> chravn1: разбираешься?
<chravn1> mexanik:  ну более мение
<Megido> Света дай ссх разбиремс
<evanation> sveta, на какой команде?
<Megido> И рута
<sveta> Sudo apt - get xchat - gnome
<chravn1> mexanik:  вчём конкретно вопрос.
<evanation> sveta, =)))))))))))
<sveta> на обоих
<chravn1> без пробелов света
<sveta> вообще всё?
<evanation> sveta, я в тебя влюбляюсь
<[koshka]> skai: да я не просила )
<[koshka]> сам предложил :P
<skai> [koshka]: а ты согласилась:)
<sveta> вообще всё без пробелов
<sveta> ?
<chravn1> нет
<evanation> sveta, sudo apt-get xchat-gnome
<artus> skai: бу
<[koshka]> да нет
<mexanik> chravn1:  короче изначально вопрос был в том чтобы заставить работать вместе локалку и дсл
<skai> artus: ыпч:)
<[koshka]> artus: :P
<sveta> я так тоже пробовала
<evanation> sveta, тире пробелами не отделяй
<Megido> Еванешн, барадатый гентушнег какой сидит с ником света тош тя любит :D
<chravn1> sudo "пробел" apt-get "пробел" install пробел
<evanation> sveta, sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<sveta> я пробовала
<sveta> тоже самое
<artus> [koshka]: котейка ^_^
<sveta> пишет
<sveta> и пороля не запрашивает
<chravn1> прально
<evanation> Megido, не разбивай мне сердце ))
<sveta> другим путём можно перенести чат?
<chravn1>  Megido:  коллега детектив со мной согласен?
<a2tech> не apt-get xchat а apr-get install
<Megido> Оке
<skai>  sudo apt-get install xchat
<mexanik> chravn1: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=125235.0 прочти тему плизз чтоб мне все не расписывать заного?
<evanation> sveta, он по крайней мере должен пароль запросить
<evanation> потмоу что sudo
<sveta> не спрашивал
<mexanik> chravn1: там не много читать
<mexanik> chravn1:  сразу поймешь в чем проблема
<artus> skai: четут ?
<sveta> что будем делать?
<artus> evanation: не должен
<chravn1> mexanik: провайдер должен знать.
<skai> artus: света буянит:)
<mexanik> chravn1: что знать?
<sveta> я не буяню
<artus> шо.. опять? )
<evanation> skai, не кикай пжл
<evanation> evanation@evanation-pc:~$ xchat-gnome
<evanation> Программа 'xchat-gnome' на данный момент не установлена.  Вы можете установить её, выполнив:
<evanation> sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<evanation> evanation@evanation-pc:~$ xchat-gnome
<chravn1> mexanik:  маршрутизацию которую нужно прописать.
<sveta> может я могу с сайта скачать этотчат?
<evanation> sveta, попробуй в новом линуксе в терминале просто написать xchat-gnome
<evanation> sveta, вернее не попробуй а напиши
<[koshka]> та поставь вичат
<[koshka]> :D
<evanation> sveta, выскочит сообщение типо программа не установлена
<artus> sveta: а ты того ... aptituse search xchat делала? )
<artus> *aptitude
<chravn1> у не 10.04
<sveta> блин опять вырубать переключаться,  скажи пожалуйста, сто дальше делать после этой команды?
<evanation> забудьте про аптитюд
<artus> а зря  )
<chravn1> sveta: после этой команды копировать настройки
<evanation> sveta, ты ж записывала )))
<sveta> ну
<mexanik> chravn1: ну это фигня
<evanation> sveta, вобщем смотри
<sveta> стоп
<sveta> секундочку
<evanation> sveta, вводишь в терминале xchat-gnome
<evanation> sveta, можно продолжать?
<chravn1> mexanik: у тебя какая версия убунты
<sveta> захожу в систему нажимаю контрл+альт+т ввожу xchat-gnome ....
<evanation> да
<evanation> sveta, должно выскочить Программа 'xchat-gnome' на данный момент не установлена.  Вы можете установить её, выполнив:
<evanation> sveta, sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<sveta> и эту команду вводить?
<evanation> эту команду которая с sudo начинается скопируй мышкой
<Toxa_Russia> а не проце ее установить через менеджер пакетов
<evanation> на английском система
<evanation> sveta, и вставишь тоже мышкой
<evanation> sveta, а дальше ты записывала нужно будет пароль ввести
<evanation> и дальше по нашему плану
<evanation> =)
<sveta> так куда я скопирую, другая удунту, у меня на другом жёстком диске
<evanation> sveta, стоп
<sveta> я в ручную ввожу
<evanation> sveta, ты команду с терминала скопируешь, как в ворде текст
<sveta> sudo которая
<evanation> да
<evanation> и вставишь
<evanation> в терминал же
<evanation> sveta, ну как план ясен?
<sveta>  захожу в систему нажимаю контрл+альт+т ввожу xchat-gnome ....потом sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<evanation> да
<[koshka]> хм
<evanation> только sudo.....
<[koshka]> CTCP VERSION reply from sveta: xchat 0.26.1 Linux 2.6.32-25-generic [i686
<evanation> sveta, sudo... и тд писать не надо
<artus> [koshka]: да не мешай ты им )
<[koshka]> кк
<artus> [koshka]: троль кушает )
<evanation> sveta,  sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome у тебя в терминале прям напишется
<sveta> в смысле
<sveta> вообще не надо
<evanation> sveta,  тебе останется только скопировать эту строчку
<Nebulosa> sveta: о, уже поставила ubuntu?
<[koshka]> artus: может это я  не догоняю? ;)
<sveta> какую
<evanation> sveta,  она у тебя напечатается в терминале
<artus> [koshka]: гг
<evanation> sveta,  sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome у тебя в терминале прям напишется
<sveta> куда скопировать?
<evanation> туда и скопируешь )))
<sveta> и энтер
<artus> sveta: а ты собсно под чем сидиш?
<evanation> да
<[koshka]> artus: а ну ты погляди ее версию
<evanation> и пароль
<evanation> и дальше по плану
<artus> skai: а у тя нет желания этот тролинг прекратить?
<sveta> всё пошла
<artus> evanation: sveta  топайте в приват ... нефиг тут разводить непойми что
<skai> artus: да пусть дети развлекаются:)пока какашками не кидают - все ж мирно:)
<evanation> да ни может быть чтобы я попался на троля
<skai> evanation: чел.тебя поимели перед всем каналом:)
<[koshka]> :D
<evanation> =)
<[koshka]> значит это все таки Свет)
<[koshka]> а не Света
<[koshka]> от скуки мается
<[koshka]> evanation: ты бы поглядел) оно сидит с убунты . так еще и в хчате)
<evanation> она ж сказала что у неё убунта щяс
<evanation> и чат аткой же нужен
<evanation> в новой установленной
<[koshka]> у нее 100500 убунт?
<[koshka]> ой, короче хрен сней
<[koshka]> пусть маны сидит читает
<artus> даже котя не выдержала :)
<[koshka]> да!
<a-dat>  evanation:  ты хороший человек, отзывчивый. но всему есть свои пределы :( я тоже думаю что это был толстый гентушник... ну или совсем заскучавшая особа у которой совсем дел нет. :)
<chravn1> ну что как там света?
<a-dat> афк света
<evanation> =\
<[koshka]> ща Света тут будет как этот
<[koshka]> ща вспомню
<[koshka]> Домовой что ли
<[koshka]> или как там его
<[koshka]> он еще на форуме в том году малявы такие писал)
<sveta> получилось, но там вас нет
<a-dat> :)
<sveta> а правила капец какие, только на английском писать
<a-dat> как мы тебе рады.. ты даже не представляешь
<Megido> Ты там дэ нас нэма
<sveta> как мне вас найти?
<chravn1> sveta: яндекс найдётся всё
 * [koshka] ударилась головой в стену
<artus> uu
<a-dat> я если чо в магадане.. приезжай я тебя сам найду
<sveta> в смысле?
<[koshka]> chravn1: фу... гугл все найдет
 * artus налил побольше молок и протянул [koshka] ты главное не нервничай )
<evanation> =))
<sveta> там всё нашлось, тоже такой же чат, но все пишут на англиском, и вас нет
<evanation> a-dat, я тож с Мага
<evanation> ))
<[koshka]> artus: та я уже не могу
<Megido> -ру дупиши
<a-dat> хыы
<skai> [koshka]: хочешь забаню тебя на часок?:)тогда не придется мучится?:)
<a-dat> ну тем паче
<a-dat> тебя найдет:)
<[koshka]> skai: а тебе лишь бы меня забанить
<[koshka]> я ща гулять иду )
<skai> [koshka]: ^_^
<[koshka]> так что не нужно )
<[koshka]> хочу на свежий воздух!!
<evanation> sveta, напишишь в том чате /join #ubuntu-ru
<sveta> где именно?
<evanation> где обычно пишишь сообщения
<sveta> хорошо, спасибо
<[koshka]> skai: :P
<Megido> Кошка тебя выгуливать ведут?
<[koshka]> я сама в состоянии себя выгулять )
<skai> [koshka]: и в лоток сама ходишь?:)))
<[koshka]> Скай!
<Megido> У меня кошка в горшочек ходила))
<skai> [koshka]: дада?:))
<[koshka]> тапки твои сухие? )
<skai> [koshka]: я их в шкаф спрятал:)
<[koshka]> хаха
<Megido> Хуху
<[koshka]> где же Света
<Megido> Сламала чет
<evanation> * arseny (~sveta@host-90-188-190-193.pppoe.omsknet.ru) зашел на канал #ubuntu
<Megido> Или сидит на убунту
<evanation> =))
<skai> Megido: мегидо;)смотри не начни опять ругаться:)
<[koshka]> ахахах
<[koshka]> арсений
<Megido> Оке :)
<evanation> вышел арсений )
<[koshka]> ща Света зайдет
<evanation> видать опять не получилось
<evanation> =))
<Megido> Арсений это света?
<[koshka]> о блин)
<[koshka]> пойду рыб покормлю
<skai> [koshka]: не забудь
<Megido> Мош наоборот?
<chravn1> sarg ругается что записей не найденно вчём проблема?
<evanation> ну как бы в иденте присутсвует sveta и что света что арсений оба с Омска
<skai> [koshka]: если хочешь утонуть - надо цемент на ноги налить и дать затвердеть
<Nebulosa> Megido: рыбы покормят кошку?
<Megido> Кошка кормит рыб о_О
<Megido> Не кошка покормица рыбой
<dexter_> кто мне с настройкой помогал щас
<chravn1> чего?
<Megido> Ты света?
<chravn1> )))
<evanation> тьфу тьфу тьфу
<Megido> :D
<evanation> )))
<a-dat> если кому не все равно или не вкурсе....     http://getsatisfaction.com/adobe/topics/produce_creative_suite_for_linux
<DeaDrash> кто может подсказть по bash скрипту?
<evanation> я не переживу такого развода
<skai> a-dat: нам все равно
<a-dat> жаль
<skai> DeaDrash: священник?
<skai> !ask | DeaDrash
<ubuntuhelp> DeaDrash: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<DeaDrash> команда echo `dirname "$0"` пишет ошибку если в $0 присутствует пробел =(
<[koshka]> skai: :P
<skai> DeaDrash: а что в $0 дает?
<Megido> Небось передает чет
<DeaDrash> $0
<DeaDrash> ой
<[koshka]> она зашла не туда
<[koshka]> ))
<[koshka]> попала на линуксталкс
<[koshka]> омг
<DeaDrash> $0 это текущая дериктория от куда скрипт выполняется
<Megido> Ого
<skai> это надо видеть
<Megido> А мош pwd нада?
<DeaDrash> я првильно понимаю что для $0 нужно установить тип данных "строка" или может как то по другому делается?
<[koshka]> evanation: CTCP VERSION reply from sveta: xchat 0.26.1 Linux 2.6.32-21-generic [i686]
<[koshka]> как было так и осталось)
<DeaDrash> нет, pwd не надо
<DeaDrash> в общем echo`dirname "$0"` работает если нет пробела в пути до скрипта
<Megido> Так не делай дири с пробелами
<DeaDrash> легко сказать
<Megido> Не делать еще лехче
<DeaDrash> надо как то придумать что бы dirname обрабатывал не часть переменной до пробела, а всю переменную
<Megido> Нафик?
<DeaDrash> папки бывают разные, бывают и с пробелом
<Megido> У меня таких нед
<DeaDrash> а можно как нибудь тип переменной в шелле менять? может если сделать переменную строкой тогда будет вся обрабатываться
<DeaDrash> у меня есть
<DeaDrash> аптана сама создаёт с пробелом
<Megido> Канеш мон :D
<DeaDrash> тут уж ничего непопишешь
<DeaDrash> а как если это не тайна?
<Megido> Суперскрипт.сх 'строка с пробелами'
<bybyby> как экспортировать письма из Evolution?
<Megido> Каком к верху
<DeaDrash> дааа ... но если сделать '$0' это ведь ничего не даст
<Megido> Там пиши
<DeaDrash> в смысле
<Megido> Сделай каг я написал
<Megido> А в скрипте ниче не меняй
<DeaDrash> да нет, погоди, я не прописываю $0 значение, $0 это зарезервированная переменная, она сама определяется
<Megido> Тока добавь echo $0
<Megido> Тфу
<Megido> Пиши на перле
<DeaDrash> то есть вот такой скрипт
<DeaDrash> #!/bin/bash
<DeaDrash> echo $0
<DeaDrash>  выдаст тебе местоположение скрипта который ты запустил
<DeaDrash> да я думал плёвая задачка то ... причём всё работает если пробела нет)))
<Megido> Ну так напиши echo "$0"
<chravn1> напомните ссылку чтоюбы большие тексты вставлять
<Megido> Itpaste.ru
<chravn1> спасибо
<DeaDrash> да! echo "$0" всё нормально показывает но он выводит дерикторию+файл то есть /dir/bash.sh а мне надо просто /dir  для этого я пытаюсь отрезать от /dir/bash.sh последнею часть с помощью dirname который спотыкается об пробел ))))
<DeaDrash> chravn1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Megido> Ну так $х = "$0"
<Megido> Для надежности
<DeaDrash> всё равно на пробел натыкается =\
<Megido> Гг
<Megido> На пхп пиши
<chravn1> http://itpaste.ru/219740  что может значить?
<DeaDrash> а как пхп в шелле запускать? ))
<bybyby> php -a
<Megido> Х3
<DeaDrash> bybyby, ммм в смысое в скрипте как запустить
<DeaDrash> то есть шелл запускается #!/bin/bash
<DeaDrash> а пхп #!/bin/php ?
<DeaDrash> пойду в гугл
<bybyby> принцыпы не в этом - можно написать и так если ты добавиш соответствующий хендлер файлов
<DeaDrash> в смысле хендлер?
<DeaDrash> я совсем новичёк
<bybyby> так же как и с питоном итд. - поисковик раскажет лучше чем я
<bybyby> я тоже
<Megido> Ы
<DeaDrash> по запросу хендлера мне гугл показывает только собак и виндоус, одна порнография короче ))
<Megido> Ыыы
<chravn1> а куда света то делась?
<evanation> пошла спрашивать как винду ставить
<evanation> )
<chravn1> серьёзно? что разуверилась в убунте?
<evanation> да я хз ))
<chravn1> или ей mbr  больше нтавиться
<evanation> троллить дальше пошла
<DeaDrash> вот я лось ... оказываетяс echo`dirname "$0"` работала не правильно из за недостающего пробела после echo ...
<chravn1> аа ну значит метод дидукции оказался действенным
<chravn1> )))
<evanation> =)))
<chravn1> подсветка кодинга рулит )
<evanation> первый раз со мной такое
<DeaDrash> подсвечивается =\ причём работало нормально если в переменной $0 небыло пробелов ....
<DeaDrash> пойду убъюсь об стену
<chravn1> сурово.
<SergeyIT> стену жалко (
<chravn1> Лдано всем удачи. пойду я домой.
<chravn1> писать конспект как правильно тролить ))
<^DEMOSS^> йо
<^DEMOSS^> я с гипсами на работе ))
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: ой
<^DEMOSS^> даже смог картридж заправить ))
<^DEMOSS^> Даже переломы обеих рук для дэмосов не помеха ))
<^DEMOSS^> "Дэмасы - это сцуко ужасный вид супер живучих электронных паразитов-трудоголиков " ))
<skai> !demoss is reply это сцуко ужасный вид супер живучих электронных паразитов-трудоголиков^_^
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, skai
<skai> !demoss
<ubuntuhelp> demoss is reply это сцуко ужасный вид супер живучих электронных паразитов-трудоголиков^_^
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: так?
<Andruxa> ыы
<brestows> народ объясните мне одну штуку, какое кол-во макс соединений необходимо выстовить для того что бы торент нормально качал при скорости канала в 2 Мб
<^DEMOSS^> супер )
<^DEMOSS^> пасиба )
<artus> skai: нафиг маты боту скармливать?
<^DEMOSS^> матов нет
<[Green]> skai: сотри это
<[Green]> пока не поздно)
<^DEMOSS^> оставь
<^DEMOSS^> инку показать )
<^DEMOSS^> или  пусть это будет нашим секретом
<skai> !forget demoss
<ubuntuhelp> I'll forget that, skai
<skai> [Green]: happy now?:)
<[Green]> skai: да, пасиб
<skai> [Green]: чтот тя давно тут не было видно:)на линукстолксе зависал?
<T999> #ubuntu-ru
<[Green]> skai: я там тоже редко
<SergeyIT> T999, как догадался?
<skai> [Green]: ты везде редко:)
<[Green]> skai: угу, оффлайн работа
<skai> [Green]: ну дело полезное:)решил навестить канал на часок?
<[Green]> skai: угу, посмотреть на вас на всех)
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите ,мне надо запустить две команды в терминале первую в фоне, вторую нет, делаю command1 & && command2 вылезает ошибка синтаксиса, где ошибаюсь?
 * skai показал наглое личико [Green]'у
<skai> [Green]: ну тут все по старому:)новички глупые.старички наглые.а особо упоротых баним:)
<[Green]> skai: это хорошо)
<skai> был тут сегодня один.думал, что если он меняет ник - то никто не поймет, что это он же матерится и матерится.
<a2tech> упоротых?)))
<skai> [Green]: а еще у нас есть света
<skai> [Green]: которая арсений.
<AlbertR|alt> ау
<korvin> света, которая арсений?
<korvin> а лены, которая инокентий нету?
<skai> AlbertR|alt: нафига три энда?
<Nebulosa> AlbertR|alt: command1 & ; command2
<AlbertR|alt> угу я уже сам догадался, спасибо
<skai> korvin: ты пропустил все:)
<evanation> есть же логи
<evanation> )))
<a2tech> скоро еще блог появится
<a2tech> в котором можно будет узнать о приклбчениях светы
<a2tech> *ю
<evanation> ток приключение с моим участием хотелось бы как-нибудь скрыть тот факт что я участвовал
<evanation> =)))))))
<korvin> никак нельзя
<skai> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/novell/5594016
<a2tech> ну вообще то мы думали, что блог будешь составлять)
<skai> evanation: никак нельзя:)она же тебя поимела жестоко и при всех:)это изюминка истории:)
<evanation> да ладно вам ребята )))
<evanation> это будет маленьким секретом ))
<korvin> ха-ха, новелл -- лохопеды
<mexanik> àó
<korvin> evanation: ну... знаешь... это уже не секрет
<a2tech> лохопеды? я так не думаю...
<korvin> а я так думаю
<skai> @voice korvin
<evanation> korvin, я попал на башорг? )
<a2tech> 2.2 миллиарда доларов США
<skai> @voice a2tech
<a2tech> это ты считаешь лохопедством?
<mexanik> блин где чувак который помогал мне с сетью
<korvin> skai: а за слово "велосипед" ты банишь? =)
<mexanik> немогу найти его ник в списке
<artus> спит наверно )
<skai> korvin: не:)а за изобретение велосипедов - могу:)
<korvin> a2tech: не это, а тот факт, что им пришлось это сделать
<korvin> видимо не все так хорошо в "датском королевстве"
<a2tech> ну вообще причина не известна, так что обвинять компанию в лохопедстве - глупо) это тяма задумана может так была
<mexanik> народ вот это что значит
<mexanik> dexter@dexter-desktop ~ $ sudo pon dsl-provider
<mexanik> Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
<mexanik> RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5
<mexanik>  
<Megido> Че?
<mexanik> когда пытаюсь подключить инет
<mexanik> дсл
<mexanik> через терминал
<korvin> a2tech: а причина одна -- деньги. видимо сами-то не смогли построить бизнес достаточно прибыльный, вот и решили поиметь денег с продажи
<a2tech> да не важно в принципе в чем причина) чуваки срубили немалую сумму бабок, а кто то до сих пор просто тупо сидит и пялиться в моник
<a2tech> так что в любом случае они в плюсе))))
<korvin> a2tech: и протеряли компанию, ага
<mexanik> че тут никто не шарит кто того парня?
<korvin> mexanik: а в чем проблема-то? не подключается?
<mexanik> да
<mexanik> ты мне скажи что значит это сообщение?
<mexanik> это не поключилось значит или нет?
<korvin> эм...
<korvin> это значит, что rp-pppoe скомпилено не для той версии pppd, которая в системе
<korvin> наверное
<korvin> хотя может и нет
<korvin> а насчет подключилось или нет, оно ниче не говорит
<mexanik> вот все что пишет
<mexanik> и страницы не открываются
<korvin> mexanik: погодь
<korvin> mexanik: пингани 77.88.21.3
<mexanik> я щас с винды сижу
<mexanik> как бы я в чат заше без инета?)
<korvin> с мобилы мог зайти
<korvin> или ноута
<korvin> откуда мне знать?
<Megido> В винде тош пинг есь
<mexanik> к сожалению нет
<Megido> Де???
<mexanik> а че толку в винде то пинговать
<korvin> Megido: дело не в том, что есть
<Megido> А в чем
<korvin> Megido: дело в том, что в линуксе инета нет
<mexanik> в винде у меня все норм
<korvin> =)
<Megido> А так эта
<Megido> Ша скажу
<himik> В линуксе тоже есть инет. я видел.
<korvin> =))
<Megido> Биреш свойства в тсп/ип и копируеш в убунту
<mexanik> мхаха
<Megido> Ручную настройку выбираеш
<korvin> mexanik: ты как pppoe настраивал?
<mexanik> korvin: через sudo pppoeconf
<korvin> хм... как там можно было ошибиться?
<mexanik> низнаю я
<korvin> днс вручню прописывал?
<mexanik> факт остается фактом
<mexanik> сеть локалка работает а инет нет
<korvin> ну фик знает, у меня libastral глючит
<korvin> пойду лучче поем
<mexanik> а я пойду лудше спать
<mexanik> заебал этот линукс нах мне вообще этот геморой,  если есть винда
<evanation> =))))
<Megido> Ну тода иди в баню)))
<mexanik> почему надо все усложнять, вот за винду обезьяну посади она настроить и инет и локалку а в линуксе ппц полный
<inkvizitor68sl> кого в баню?
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice mexanik
<inkvizitor68sl> mexanik, намекаю, что в линухе обезьяна тоже настроит сеть.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: погоди:)я вычисляю коичество секунд, на которые его забаню:)
<evanation> mexanik, нафиг машина? есть же велосипед
<evanation> на велосипеде медведе ездят в цирке
<shkleonid> привед. хочу поднять Irc канал. устанавливаю и конфигурирую серв через ssh. Но вот загвоздка..
<mexanik> потвоему винда это велосипед а линукс феррари?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, 86 400
<skai> 31536000 - ему хватит чтобы эволюционировать?
<shkleonid> не могу выполнить команду # chown eggdrop /usr/local/share/eggdrop
<evanation> mexanik, и это не только моё мнение
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> shkleonid, почему не можешь? религия не позволяет?
<mexanik> ну а почему тогда такой геморой с простейшим?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, хватит
<skai> @kban --user mexanik 86400 эволюционируй^_^
<shkleonid> точнее команду выполняю, но пишет инвалид аругмент
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ой.наверное не стоило по айденту
<inkvizitor68sl> оу щи
<inkvizitor68sl> @unban +b *!kvirc@*
<inkvizitor68sl> @unban *!kvirc@*
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: mode -b не?
<skai>  mexanik (kvirc@92.124.51.86)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: сча попробую сам
<wrossin> Да. Завелось - поехало все - карусели :-)
<shkleonid> понятно.
<skai> @ban *!*@92.124.51.86*
<inkvizitor68sl> shkleonid, а бзер то такой вообще есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> юзер*
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, а вот в этом случае @mode +b
<shkleonid> из под рута
<skai> @mode +b *!*@92.124.51.86*
<inkvizitor68sl> shkleonid, что из под рута? поведай мне, что ты хочешь сделать этой командой.
<evanation> а как вы баните если айпишник под клоакой? например skai@unaffiliated/skai
<skai> evanation: по хосту
<skai> unaffiliated/skai
<skai> и все:)
<shkleonid> мне надо сменить права на каталог /usr/local/share/eggdrop (чтобы бот в нем мог создать файлы пользователей и каналов)
<evanation> егож сменить можно
<inkvizitor68sl> shkleonid, нет.
<inkvizitor68sl> shkleonid, ты не права на каталог меняешь.
<evanation> легче чем айпи
<evanation> или не?
<inkvizitor68sl> права - chmod
<inkvizitor68sl> ты меняешь владельца каталога или чего то там.
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё раз повторю, что юзера eggdrop у тебя в системе нет.
<shkleonid> уже есть)
<shkleonid> я его создал)
<inkvizitor68sl> shkleonid, и?
<shkleonid> создал через ISPmanager.
<inkvizitor68sl> chown -R eggdrop:eggdrop /блаблабла
<shkleonid> eggdrop:eggdrop это пользователь и группа?
<inkvizitor68sl> ды
<shkleonid> спасибос) пошёл пробовать)))
<evanation> немного не по теме... как хост сделать вместо айпишника? ))
<skai> evanation: заслужить
<inkvizitor68sl> где?
<evanation> skai, ммм... понял
<evanation> я думал можно самому настроить )
<inkvizitor68sl> evanation, какой хост то вместо ипишника?
<inkvizitor68sl> как у меня?
<inkvizitor68sl> или как у грина?
<evanation> ну типо того
<inkvizitor68sl> f nmae
<inkvizitor68sl> а тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> у грина тоже клоак
<evanation> ну я смотрю и у обычных юзеров так же
<inkvizitor68sl> evanation, как у меня - 5 баксов в месяц.
<inkvizitor68sl> как у грина - нахаляву на фриноде дают, cloak называется
<skai> evanation: а как у меня - знание английского
<shkleonid> оу) работает)
<evanation> а какая выгода от него, кроме красоты?
<evanation> =))
<inkvizitor68sl> как у mva - настроить reverse dns запись
<inkvizitor68sl> evanation, у моего и гриновского - твой IP не узнают
<shkleonid> а как сменить пользователя? =)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а как у мва?
<Uinston> Вечер всем
<shkleonid> если мне хочется выполнять команды от его логина.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, desktop.mva.name / n900.mva.namme
<Uinston> Народ подскажите, а дистанционные мыши на блютузе держатся?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, он  reverse записей для IPv6 адресов понасоздавал
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, мм?
<inkvizitor68sl> shkleonid, su eggdrop\
<skai> Uinston: че?
<inkvizitor68sl> только шелл ему дать не забудь
<evanation> Uinston, держатся
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или su eggdrop -c "command"
<Uinston> Ну сигнал от по блютузу идет?
<evanation> идет
<evanation> если настроишь )
<skai> Uinston: по русски скажи
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, и по блютус и по ирда и по радио... вопрос полностью задай
<evanation> он спрашивает работают ли блютуз мыши в убунту
<inkvizitor68sl> работают
<inkvizitor68sl> куда они денутся то
<skai> работают
<skai> лучше чем радио
<inkvizitor68sl> любое унифицированное оборудование в убунте работает более чем пркрасно
<evanation> кроме ати карточек
<Uinston> Просто хотел узнать, возможно мышь подключить не через usbадаптер от мышки который в usb вставляется, а сразу на нетбук по блютузу
<evanation> =)
<Uinston> Чтобы usb не занимать
<skai> Uinston: можно
<shkleonid> спасибо, Инквизитор)
<skai> Uinston: если она блютус а не радио
<Uinston> skai: пошел гуглить блютуз мыши)
<Uinston> Подскажите норм нетбук: http://www.kns.ru/vcd-20658-1-325715/goodsinfo.html
<Uinston> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, цена?
<Uinston> inkvizitor68sl: не особо важно
<inkvizitor68sl> асер в топку
<skai> Uinston: a4tech bt-630
<inkvizitor68sl> eeepc бери.
<inkvizitor68sl> лучший из них сейчас - 1215n
<inkvizitor68sl> я пользуюсь 1000h. он офигенен.
<Uinston> inkvizitor68sl: важен нетбук с wimax до 12-13к
<inkvizitor68sl> только проц напрягает
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, 1000hg
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, они есть с 3g, есть с wimax
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, кстати, со встроенными йото модемами не всё так хорошо
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда samsung nc10 лучше возьми
<DarthWantuz> а есть нетбуки с ION до 11к?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет.
<Uinston> inkvizitor68sl: прост я почему не хочу ни модем ни мышь не втыкать в вusb. сломать боюсь)
<evanation> =)))
<^DEMOSS^> !demoss
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='demoss'
<^DEMOSS^> 8(
<Uinston> на samsung нет wimax
<DarthWantuz> inkvizitor68sl: а какие с ионом самые дешёвые?
<inkvizitor68sl> DarthWantuz, 1205n и lenovo s12/s10
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, есть
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, в смысле бывает
<Uinston> вот сюда думаю: http://www.citilink.ru/catalog/computers_and_notebooks/notebooks/584537/
<inkvizitor68sl> вы, кстати, мне на ноут денег так и н есобрали, напоминаю.
<inkvizitor68sl> а значит с завтрашнего ждня я буду играть плохого опа -)
<Uinston> там и памяти 250Гб
<Uinston> и сумка в подароек
<evanation> inkvizitor68sl, копа )
<inkvizitor68sl> дыды
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=4686581&hid=91013&text=nc10%20wimax&srnum=1
<Uinston> бесит, везде wimax идет w7 starter
<evanation> всем пока
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, не бери ты высеры
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, модем задолбаешься заводить
<inkvizitor68sl> да и качество охлаждения хромает
<inkvizitor68sl> через год в тыкву првератится
<Uinston> inkvizitor68sl: по твоей ссылке нет в продаже и цены нету)
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, подними зад и на савеловский сходи
<inkvizitor68sl> там их навалом
<DarthWantuz> у меня сейчас Acer Aspire One AOA150, жутко не хватает аппаратного ускорения видео
<evanation> кстати можно как нибудь настроить впн подключение чтобы при разрыве само подключалось?
<Uinston> http://www.citilink.ru/catalog/computers_and_notebooks/notebooks/566207/
<Uinston> походу его, он без wimax но с линью сразу и дешево
<himik> на савеловский лучше не ходить
<Uinston> хард 250
<Uinston> за эту цену возьму и йоту отдельно
<shkleonid> хм. su eggdrop -c "command" не прокатывает
<shkleonid> может потому, что у меня фрибздя 6.2
<inkvizitor68sl> himik, чой та?
 * Uinston пошел курить после ужина
<inkvizitor68sl> shkleonid, ты как там еггдропа то запустил Оо
<himik> inkvizitor68sl: жутко дорогое местео
<inkvizitor68sl> himik, плохо ищешь.
<himik> inkvizitor68sl: возможно, но мне хватает и justcom недалеко от дома
<shkleonid> написано что его с ключом -m надо запускать. пишу такую команду su eggdrop -c "eggdrop -m"
<inkvizitor68sl> himik, я там и с дешевым железом места знаю и 2 палатки с самыми низкими ценами в москве на ноуте.
<himik> дешевле на савеле ТОЧНО не найдешь ничего
<skai> shkleonid: -mc
<skai> shkleonid: не отдельно а вместе
<^DEMOSS^> !demoss
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='demoss'
<skai> shkleonid: наверное.но я хз
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: нет тебяя там.
<Uinston> с 1 декабря на ноуты +10% цены, в конце +20% =\
<shkleonid> skai. сомневаюсь почему то..
<himik> inkvizitor68sl: я тоже знал пару мест дешевых, но куда-то они испарились
<DarthWantuz> inkvizitor68sl: lenovo s10/s12 не с ионом вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> himik, на месте они
<skai> shkleonid: ну я в порядке бреда.попытка - не всегда пытка
<inkvizitor68sl> DarthWantuz, есть с ионом.
<inkvizitor68sl> это в принципе первые ноуты с ионом
<Uinston> а yota на дебиане нормально ставится или геморно?)
<inkvizitor68sl> самсунговская прекрасно
<mexanik> ку
<mexanik> я уже тут
<mexanik> блин помогите же мне ктонить великие умы линукса
<Uinston> inkvizitor68sl: Samsung SWC-U200 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> и тот, что в самсунги nc10 ставят
<Uinston> Ну у него в поддержке Mac,а вот Yotya Jungle геморно типо ?)
<Uinston> inkvizitor68sl: http://www.citilink.ru/catalog/computers_and_notebooks/notebooks/566207/  Это норм ноут?)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так
<mexanik> бери N220
<DarthWantuz> Uinston: http://www.citilink.ru/catalog/computers_and_notebooks/notebooks/570088/ бери сразу такой
<Uinston> inkvizitor68sl: он ток без блютуза и получается один юсб на yota второй на мышь
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<Uinston> DarthWantuz: только если ты платишь:)
<Uinston> И то Мак в топку
<Uinston> Кстати юзал его, парень перепрошил на него винду
<DarthWantuz> не, мак супер
<Uinston> Юзал простой макбук, по мне не то)
<himik> кстати, eMachines 350 имхо хорош, один минус - глянец
<Uinston> Мне тлолько инетсерфинг нужен и аудио плеер)
<DarthWantuz> простой макбук не нужен
<DarthWantuz> для аудио возьму лучше iPod
<Uinston> Ну на халяву почемубы не поюзать)
<DarthWantuz> *возьми
 * Uinston не любит apple
<DarthWantuz> посмотри на iPod Classic - звук и цена - супер
<Uinston> ipod за 8к в корпусе iphone и gsm модуль за 130$ и получаеш iphone за 11к
<ZeVoluciON> не то
<Uinston> Зато впариваюстся за 15 влегкую)
<DarthWantuz> действительно не то
<Uinston> а как уходить/приходить в away ?
<DarthWantuz> /away
<korvin>  /part
<andreymal> /away
<andreymal> и? :)
<Uinston> блин под мой принтер нету дров в базе (
<korvin> и выкинь свой ирц-клиент
<andreymal> korvin: у меня вообще нет ирц-клиента)
<Uinston> andreymal: jabberon.ru
<korvin> andreymal: тем более
<andreymal> Uinston: ну это ж не у меня)
<Uinston> samsung clp310
<korvin> выкинь свой жабир-клиент
<andreymal> korvin: он меня устраивает
<Uinston> а если нету моего принтера в списке, можно какойнить другой драйвер выбрать от самсунга ?)
<korvin> andreymal: и это не смотря на то, что у тебя /away не работает??!7?777!1!1!1
<korvin> ну я даже не знаю тогда
<Uinston> korvin: главное /join работает )
<andreymal> korvin: это у транспорта не работает, а клиент и я вообще ни при чём
 * andreymal /me зато работает)))
 * Uinston думает, что /me  у всех работает
<andreymal> гг
<SergeyIT>  /mе - не работает
 * skai думает о неудачниках:)
 * Uinston перед уходом оформил доставку Samsung NP-N127-LA01 на завтра, 10к всему цена и без винды
<Uinston> Полежал в больнице, крутое АД: http://cs9256.vk.com/u1976099/98414002/z_3a9b682a.jpg
<skai> о:)арсений вернулась:)вторая часть пармизонского балета:))
<skai> evanation:
<Uinston> )
<Uinston> !zver
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<AlbertR|alt> а как можно запустить cron не от имени рута а от другого пользователя?
<sveta> чё за хрень
<sveta> почему вернулась?
<skai> Uinston: ты пропустил концерт:)оно уже поставило обычный.но пока не осилило нажать две кнопки и поставить локализацию:)
<inkvizitor68sl> sveta, веди себя спокойнее.
<sveta> вернулся
<AlbertR|alt> нашел, спасибо
<andreymal> я не понял, mplayer в чистой консоли не работает??
<Uinston> sveta: mb выучиш команду /nick ?
<sveta> каво?
<andreymal> sveta: набери /nick NEW_NICK))
<Uinston> Елки как из away вернутся
<inkvizitor68sl> альт а
<sveta> зафиг мне ник менять
<Uinston> inkvizitor68sl: в weechat ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, /away
<Uinston> =)
<Uinston> thx
<andreymal> sveta: цитирую
<andreymal> sveta> вернулся
<andreymal> Понял(а)?
<Offoffoff1> sveta: Фотгу!
<skai> sveta: потому что самоопределение у тебя, дорогая, не соответствует действиетльности^_^
<sveta> какого хх... поняла
<Uinston> Offoffoff1: =)
<sveta> ?
<andreymal> %)))
<Offoffoff1> sveta: подтверди свой пол фотографией!
<Uinston> Зачем мне говорит менять ник, если я парень которого зовут Света
<sveta> млин ник сестры стоит
<inkvizitor68sl> ггг
<andreymal> sveta: /nick NE_SVETA ;)
<andreymal> то есть sema:
<andreymal> )
<sema> полное имя Арсений
<Uinston> sema: что сегодня не работает?
<sema> ник светы это моей сестры
<Uinston> sema: мы уже поняли
<apit> есть какойнибудь консольный dc++ клиент который с utf8 и cp1251 дружит?
<sema> да всё работает
<Uinston> звук пиочинил?
<sema> да, всё нормально
<DarthWantuz> apit: microdc2
<DarthWantuz> вроде бы
<sema> походу светка вас допикала жёстко
<sema> хахахаха
<ZeVoluciON> раздвоение личности
<Uinston> ZeVoluciON: %)
<apit> DarthWantuz: thx гляну
<sema> это чат просто общения?или какая то определённая цель?
<Uinston> sema: порабощение мира
<inkvizitor68sl> вендекапец наша цель
<SergeyIT> sema, у каждого своя
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и когда не лениво - мы ещё и на вопросы отвечаем
<sema> круто, поддерживаю
<SergeyIT> а поскольку лениво даже читать, то извини
<sema> я в линексе не ахти, ну в свою школу поставил на 25 компов линекс мастер ALT
<unitaz> ну вот, а я на помощь надеялся(
<skai> sema: КЛБ
<Dumi_> irc.antichat.net:7771
<SergeyIT> с таким ником только слабительное поможет
<DarthWantuz> sema: линекс от дисбактериоза, не путай с линуксом
<sema>  КЛБ? как понять?
<unitaz> погугли
<skai> unitaz: вообще это ты для помощи предназначен:)когда плохо или тяжко:))
<skai> sema: погугли
<unitaz> ну вот а теперь мне помощь понадобилась_
<unitaz> не всеж мне помогать-то
<skai> unitaz: дык присядь на себя.подумай.всем помогает
<unitaz> нужен туалетный утенок короче
<DarthWantuz> unitaz: <sarcasm>я всегда раз помочь своим сородичам</sarcasm>
<unitaz> :))
<sema> вы походу над всеми стебётесь, не тольконадомной
<skai> DarthWantuz: а еще у тебя есть печеньки?:)
<DarthWantuz> skai: смотря какие
<unitaz> переходите на темную сторону
<skai> DarthWantuz: у дарт ситхов всегда печеньки:)
<andreymal> sema: не над всеми (я не стебусь если че)
<luda_> sema: у тебя 2 выхода либо молчать, либо стать такими ка кони )
<sema> ну меня вы тепло встретили
<sema> )))
<DarthWantuz> skai: клубничных нет, не завезли пока
<unitaz> а тут (ну не на этом канале) есть что-то типа викторины?
<skai> luda_: принцев мало, так коней наплодить хочешь?
<andreymal> unitaz: Пингвинья ОС (6 букв)
<skai> unitaz: ага.все гадаем сколько человек сможет проявлять глупость, прежде чем я его забаню:)
<andreymal> )
<unitaz> ээ, лиииинееекс?
<skai> unitaz: КЛБ
<andreymal> unitaz: многа букаф :)
<unitaz> черт)
<luda_> skai: тебе гулять почаще нада
<luda_> а то кривога зеркала пересматрел
<DarthWantuz> а когда наконец меня у убунтухелпа разбанят?
<skai> luda_: ауч:))прям в самое сердце.как мне теперь жить...
<unitaz> skai:  у тебя автоматом КЛБ выдается чтоли?)
<andreymal> Время вышло, правильный ответ линукс, следующий вопрос: вайн - это не ...? хД
<skai> andreymal: дирижабль
<sema> ну всем пока что ли, классный чат, издевайтесь поменьше
<andreymal> (8 букаф)
<skai> andreymal: гемморой
<DarthWantuz> andreymal: унитазик
<unitaz> м?
<unitaz> ;)
<andreymal> Подсказка: **у*****
<DarthWantuz> unitaz: что за проблема?
<unitaz> надо стрелочку убрать в меню :)
<DarthWantuz> andreymal: бульбулятор
<skai> andreymal: брУтално
<unitaz> которое в indicator-applet-appmenu
<andreymal> подсказка: э*у*****
<DarthWantuz> unitaz: ничем помочь не могу - не пользуюсь таким
<unitaz> бида бида
<BrainFukka> Привет...
<skai> andreymal: эдубунта
<andreymal> Время вышло, правильный ответ эмулятор :)
<skai> andreymal: я первым правильный ответ предлагал
<skai> andreymal: или ты скажешь, что вайн - это дирижабль?
<unitaz> букв не 8
<skai> unitaz: дак это он потом придумал:)
<unitaz> а, да он хитрец
<skai> да и вайн - это не эдубунта:тоже ведь верно
<unitaz> !дальше
<andreymal> WINE = Wine Is Not Emulator, если кто не в курсе :)
<andreymal> unitaz: уроки еще делать боту надо
<_Arsen_> Привет всем! Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли решение проблемы со звуком в Ubuntu 10.10-не идет звук на канал сабвуфера... Тему: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96629.15 читал, делал как тут: http://cviorel.easyblog.ro/2009/04/30/no-lfe-low-frequency-effects-response-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope/    не помогло...  Кто подска
<_Arsen_> жет, как запуститть сабвуфер?
<unitaz> вот блин, а меня только 2 пищалки
<unitaz> *у
<Offoffoff1> _Arsen_: alsamixer попробуй
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff1, он не вкусный (
<DarthWantuz> Offoffoff1: привееееет
<Offoffoff1> SergeyIT: а это как лекарство
<skai> SergeyIT: ты просто не умеешь его готовить
<Offoffoff1> DarthWantuz: видел новый контент?
<DarthWantuz> не-а
<Offoffoff1> DarthWantuz: www.ubuntology.ru
<DarthWantuz> ага
 * SergeyIT пошел домой
<skai> Offoffoff1: моисей блин:))
<_Arsen_> Offoffoff1: Пробовал... не помогло. разные каналы подключал - не помогает... прикол в том, что у меня в настройках звука даже нет схемы 5.1... есть все, что касается просто стерео
<Offoffoff1> _Arsen_: значит надо искать другой модуль
<_Arsen_> Offoffoff1: модуль вывода звука переключить? все равно через сабвуфер не идет звук
<Offoffoff1> поищи другой model=
<[Raiden]> Только добрался до новостей...
<Offoffoff1> может найдешь чего подходящего
<[Raiden]> Новелл рип
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: что какбэ следовало ожидать.
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: Оно касалось зла...
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> [Raiden]: ага.помянем доброй памятью сусю.да и линукс в том виде, который мы знаем
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: потому и погибло. Так будет со всеми, кто яшкается со злом.
<skai> Offoffoff1: так его зло и скупило же:)
<[Raiden]> Ну рано пока.
<brestows> народ как в GnomeTerminale открыть вторую вкладку с консоли а не мышкой? опция --tab или не пашет или пашет но я не понял как
<[Raiden]> впринципе оно нехило погибло. 2.2миллиарда я даже представить не могу.
<Ivan_the_Terribl> А есть ли в гноме такая штука, как в кедах - твиттер на десктопе?
<[Raiden]> есть скринлеты и гугл гаджеты, но не знаю есть ли там твиттер. И в общем это не то же самое что плазмойды.
<[Raiden]> Ivan_the_Terribl: они закроются первым же окном. Есть апплеты-твитеры для панели.
<himik> brestows: ctrl+shift+t
<brestows> himik это не то я хочу так что бы я дал команду например wget и что бы открылась в фоне вкладка в которой будет выполнять wget
<brestows> ctrl + shift + t тупо открывает новое окно но никак не вкладку терминала
<[Raiden]> я 1 раз видел гаджеты ,у которых ест ьреально смысл. Там они проецируются на стол, не на мониторе, а на физическом столе :) А на мониторе должны быто окна имхо и панелька или несколько для управления ими + для апплетов
<[Raiden]> быть*
<himik> brestows: ха, эт стандартная комбинация для открытия нового таба. я ей пользуюсь постоянно
<[Raiden]> ещё на мой взгляд убунтовские индикаторы шаг вперед, несколько кнопок с софтом по задачам, для почты, для звука. Имхо это лучше чем помойка в трее и что-то новое.
<[Raiden]> простите за флуд
<brestows> у меня эта комбинация от крывает новое окно :(
<brestows> аа балбес да все правильно окно откр по контрл + альт а не шифт, но это не решает моей задачи :(
<Vasilichyurec> народ нужна помощь, после обновления системы перестал работать компиз
<Vasilichyurec> не могу заставить его работать
<ZeVoluciON> это изумительно, научи нас
<[Raiden]> ...а кде пошло по пути винды, там прост отрей с наваленными значками  ,часть которых автоскрывается.
<[koshka]> ой,а де Скай?
<[Raiden]> короче как в вин7
<Vasilichyurec> ни кто не знает как зставить работать компиз(
<[koshka]> а что с ним?
<[koshka]> у меня работаетотлично
<Vasilichyurec> обновился он и все умер
<[Raiden]> Vasilichyurec: нужно знать симптомы. вывод каки-нит ьпрограмм типа glxinfo |grep render и вывод компиза при запуске.
<[Raiden]> просто по фразе: компиз умер - никто незнает.
<Vasilichyurec> щас сеукндочку
<Vasilichyurec> yurec@yurec:~$ glxinfo
<Vasilichyurec> name of display: :0.0
<Vasilichyurec> display: :0  screen: 0
<Vasilichyurec> direct rendering: Yes
<Vasilichyurec> server glx vendor string: SGI
<Vasilichyurec> server glx version string: 1.4
<Vasilichyurec> server glx extensions:
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: Ой Убунту расстроится
<[Raiden]> а видеокарта какая?
<Vasilichyurec> intel gma x3100
<[Raiden]> набери ещё в терминале compiz --replace
<[Raiden]> и покажи что пишет
<Vasilichyurec> yurec@yurec:~$ compiz --replace
<Vasilichyurec> Backend     : ini
<Vasilichyurec> Integration : true
<Vasilichyurec> Profile     : default
<Vasilichyurec> Adding plugins
<Vasilichyurec> Initializing core options...done
<Vasilichyurec> Initializing composite options...done
<Vasilichyurec> Initializing opengl options...done
<Vasilichyurec> Initializing decor options...done
<Vasilichyurec> Initializing zoom options...done
<Vasilichyurec> Initializing scale options...done
<Vasilichyurec> Initializing expo options...done
<Vasilichyurec> Initializing move options...done
<Vasilichyurec> Initializing place options...done
<[Raiden]> Ну вот что с ним делать )
<Vasilichyurec> я не разобрался как правильно вставлять больше трех строк)))
<[Raiden]> Vasilichyurec: что-то не похоже что ест ьпроблема
<[Raiden]> Vasilichyurec: идешь на http://paste.org.ru , вставляеш ьтекст, потом даешь линк - на будущее
<Vasilichyurec> я могу скрин скинуть если это реально, просто у окон иногда пропадают значки свернуть,закрыть, была такая проблема, дюди написали выход я попробовал не помогло,щас сылку кину
<geomaster> Алоха, убунтоводы! Совершенно "блондинистая" проблема. Нет звука в презентациях PPT, открываемых в OOo 3.2.1. ОС - Kubuntu 10.10. Железо - ноут ASUS F8Vr
<Vasilichyurec> http://www.opencompositing.ru/forum/index.php?topic=173.0
<[Raiden]> Vasilichyurec: причину не скажу, но могу сказат ькак можно пофиксить (скорее всего).
<Vasilichyurec> [Raiden]: помоги пожалуйста переставлять не кайф, месяц к линуксом пользуюсь рад до ужаса а тут такие дела(((
<[Raiden]> ставь пакеты compizconfig-settings-manager и fusion-icon. Потом набирай ccsm ищи плагин декорация окон
<[Raiden]> и там в полее вводе пропиши gtk-window-decorator --replace
<[Raiden]> а fusion-icon может прописать в запуск. приложения. Это кнопка для трея, с некоторыми опциями ,типа reload wm
<Vasilichyurec> compizconfig-settings-manager команда не найдена
 * bybyby %(
<[Raiden]> это имя пакета, а команда ccsm
<[Raiden]> *в поле для ввода
<Vasilichyurec> скорее всего систему перебивать
<geomaster> sudo apt-get -y install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nAgoHaK> :D виндозник
<[Raiden]> Vasilichyurec: фьюжен икон выглядит как-то так http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1122/h_1290449202_984e845c61.png
<geomaster> Vasilichyurec: в терминале выполнить sudo apt-get -y install compizconfig-settings-manager fusion-icon
<Vasilichyurec> у меня открывается настройка компиза но там ни чего нельзя изменить
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> может ты через судо много всего запускал? )
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: пациент что-то скрывает?...
<[Raiden]> угу
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: ну-ка чего творил с невинной наивной Ubuntu?
<[Raiden]> Vasilichyurec: набери sudo chown имяюзера:имяюзера -R /home/хомпапка
<nAgoHaK> Offoffoff1: !
<[Raiden]> может поможет.
<edzi> Подскажите какой нибудь видео конвертер :3
<geomaster> WinFF
<Vasilichyurec> не просто новичек) смотрите) значит включаю я комп он мне пишет доступно частичное обновление) я жму обновить он предлагает загрузить 30 с чем то метров) там написано что будет загружен новый компиз а старые файлы он удалит
<edzi> В нем пресеты как то странно настраиваются=(
<[Raiden]> ты не подключал репозитории с компиз 9.х?
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: нее... ты чего-то куртуазное творил. Рассказывай еще.
<Vasilichyurec> нет это все
<geomaster> edzi: Нормально настраиваются. через XML
<[Raiden]> geomaster: avidemux , ffmpeg , mencoder
<Vasilichyurec> щас кину похожую проблему на форуме обсуждают
<[Raiden]> edzi: тебе
<Vasilichyurec> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=119132.0
<geomaster> edzi: согласен с Raiden
<geomaster> WinFF - надстройка
<geomaster> Спецы! А по моей проблеме кто-нить что-нить скажет?
<geomaster> Нет звука в презентациях PPT, открываемых в OOo 3.2.1. ОС - Kubuntu 10.10. Железо - ноут ASUS F8Vr
<[Raiden]> Vasilichyurec: а ты ccsm случайно не с sudo запускал?
<Vasilichyurec> нет
<Vasilichyurec> без sudo
<edzi> Ариста сначала так понравился, но как он написал что  подождите 200 часов, я сразу разочаровался)
<edzi> Спасибо вам, буду пробовать)
<Offoffoff1> edzi: дык ты параметры ставь с умом
<Offoffoff1> edzi: или компьютер апгрейдь.
<Offoffoff1> edzi: или поднимай распределенные вычисления в локалке
<edzi> Ну я там немного поковырялся, не нашёл настроек конвертяции, только скачивание готовй с интернетов)
<Toxa_Russia> подскажи что надо установить чтобы заработало видео со спутника. каффайн пишет:" cannot find demiltiplexer for the given media data
<Toxa_Russia> *подскажите
<[Raiden]> Vasilichyurec: в общем мне это помогает в большинстве случаев http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1122/h_1290449861_647c2f98b5.png
<[koshka]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Vasilichyurec> я не ничего настроить в компизе нажимаю на вкладки а толку ноль!
<Vasilichyurec> что это значит E: Искажённая строка 65 в списке источников /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<[Raiden]> именно то что написано, файл /etc/apt/sources.list  , неверная 65 строка.
<[Raiden]> Vasilichyurec: набери sudo chown имяюзера:имяюзера -R /home/хомпапка , возможно настройки компиза начнут меняться. По крайней мере хуже не будет.
<Vasilichyurec> yurec@yurec:~$ sudo chown yurec:yurec -R /home/yurec
<Vasilichyurec> chown: невозможно получить доступ к `/home/yurec/.gvfs': Отказано в доступе
<Vasilichyurec> yurec@yurec:~$
<Vasilichyurec> вот типа исправляют баг https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/596001
<[koshka]> Offoffoff1: няя!
<Offoffoff1> [koshka]: охайо! аниметайм!
<SoL13666> êó
<SoL13666> íàðîä êòî åñòü?
<ubuntuhelp> SoL13666! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SoL13666> ïðîáëåìà åñòü
<ubuntuhelp> SoL13666! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: Use UTF-8 or DIE!
<geomaster> )
<geomaster> Спецы! А по моей проблеме кто-нить что-нить скажет?
<geomaster> Нет звука в презентациях PPT, открываемых в OOo 3.2.1. ОС - Kubuntu 10.10. Железо - ноут ASUS F8Vr
<Offoffoff1> geomaster: ну покрути звук в gstreamer-properties
<SoL13666> íàðîä íåìîãó íàñòðîèòü ñåòåâóþ
<ubuntuhelp> SoL13666! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SoL13666> ïîìîãèòå
<ubuntuhelp> SoL13666! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: DIE же ж
<SoL13666> ?
<geomaster> Offoffoff1: звук есть везде, КРОМЕ опенофиса..
<Offoffoff1> geomaster: запусти файл и лезь в динамик в трее
<Offoffoff1> в Приложения
<SoL13666> à ìíå êòîíèòü ïîìîæåò?
<ubuntuhelp> SoL13666! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: ^
<shenmue> mva был сегодня?
<[koshka]> да нет
<[koshka]> куда то пропал
<[koshka]> я прям в замешательстве где он делся
<shenmue> =(
<Offoffoff1> [koshka]: его забрал в плен Михалков же ж
<Offoffoff1> усами опутал.
<shenmue> хы
<[koshka]> как же ж так ?
<Offoffoff1> Как? Как Ктулху же ж.
<shenmue> михалков усатый сами знаете кто
<shenmue> блин срочно нужен
<Offoffoff1> попробуй через juick
<shenmue> через бота почта работает?
<shenmue> о
<[koshka]> о
<[koshka]> mva!
<mva> [koshka], ня!
<shenmue> mva
<[koshka]> а мы скучали же ж!
<[koshka]> где пропадал??
<shenmue> а я себе новую шляпу купил ^^
<mva> [koshka], на соседнем канале :)
<[koshka]> mva: тебе Скай привет передает)
<SoL13666> Bbl MeH9 4e HeIIoHuMauTe??
<nAgoHaK> SoL13666: нет, тупые слишком.
<mva> SoL13666, мы тебя сейчас забаним за такие сообщения
<[koshka]> mva: это еще намана
<[koshka]> то вообще каракули писал)
<mva> SoL13666, здесь разрешено общаться ТОЛЬКО на русском. Ни транслит, ни l33t, ни такое уродство как у тебя не разрешены.
<mva> [koshka], ему тоже :)
<shenmue> mva от инги привет
<mva> shenmue, и ей тоже :)
<SoL13666> ÿ ïîíÿòü íåìîãó ïî÷åìó ìíå òîãäà ñîîáùåíèÿ ïðèõîäèò ìîë ïåðåéäèòå íà ñð1251 ??
<ubuntuhelp> SoL13666! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: ну ты даешь, дорогой. Вот растет поколение-то...
<jlewka> всем привет
<Gerard> Привет!
<[koshka]> привет
<Offoffoff1> jlewka: ага.. привет. Чего болит?
<ktulhu> всем привет
<jlewka> Offoffoff1, нужено создать файл который будет эмулировать файл)))
<[koshka]> привет
<Offoffoff1> jlewka: жесть.. Рекурсия?
<ktulhu> Просмотрел только что список доступных канало. и #ubuntu-ru тфм не нашел (
<[koshka]> не все каналы показывает
<Offoffoff1> наш секретный
<Offoffoff1> почему?
<Offoffoff1> а вот почему.
<jlewka> Offoffoff1, нет, просто хочу поучиться подключать принтеры и расшаривать доступ, но принтера не имею)
<ktulhu> для избранных ))
<jlewka> Offoffoff1, файл который будет эмулировать принтер)
<Offoffoff1> Это канал Российского отделения Всемирной тоталитарной секты Убунтологов.
<jlewka> Offoffoff1, тьфу ты, бес попутал)
<ktulhu> Убунтистов
<Amaro> Интересно, а cups-pdf можно расшарить?
<jlewka> Offoffoff1, это реально?)
<Amaro> Поставь cups-pdf и расшарь его...
<mva> SoL13666, òû òóïîé? òåáå áîò äàë ññûëêó, ïî êîòîðîé îïèñàíî, êàê íàñòðîèòü ÷àò, ÷òîá ïèñàòü íîðìàëüíî. Òàê æå äàë ññûëêó, ÷òîáû ïèñàòü ÷åðåç âåá÷àò íîðìàëüíî. Òàê íåò, áëåàòü, òû ïðîäîëæàåøü òóïèòü. Íå ñòûäíî, à?
<ubuntuhelp> mva! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mva> SoL13666, òû òóïîé? òåáå áîò äàë SoL13666, è âîîáùå, âûêèíü íàõåð ñâîþ âåíäó
<ubuntuhelp> mva! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> убунтулологов
<Offoffoff1> jlewka: действительно.. cups-pdf
<mva> îé, ñêëåèëîñü
<ubuntuhelp> mva! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mva> íó òû ïîíÿë
<ubuntuhelp> mva! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<shenmue> как он быстро понял язык иноплонетян
<mva> shenmue, отож :)
<Offoffoff1> shenmue: ну дыксть.. потому и модер
<SoL13666> íàðîä ÿ óñòîíîâèë áò óçíàë ÷òî îí íà óáóíòó íî ñåòåâàÿ êàðòà ÷¸òî íåíàéäåíà ïðîâåðèë êîìàíäîé ifconfig -a ïîêàçàëà ÷òî åñòü è ñåòåâàÿ è âàé ôàé íî îïðåäåëÿåò òîêà lo êòî ìîæåò îáåñíèòü?
<ubuntuhelp> SoL13666! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<jlewka> Offoffoff1, Amaro спасибо)
<nAgoHaK> mva: я бы забанил.
<mva> SoL13666, òû òóïîé?
<ubuntuhelp> mva! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mva> SoL13666, http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3
<geomaster> Offoffoff1: динамик в трее в данном случае - KMix
<geomaster> Нет там приложений
<Offoffoff1> geomaster: ну тогда pamixer или еще что-то
<shenmue> http://s61.radikal.ru/i174/1011/54/70e9b95b8249.png обоя
<[koshka]> Service Unavailable
<[koshka]> :D
<mva> shenmue, годная обоина
<SoL13666> счяс лучше
<SoL13666> ?
<shenmue> ????? ??? ?????
<shenmue> mva тебе наверное понравилась только потому что она под размер твоего моника
<[koshka]> лучше
<mva> shenmue, врунишка
<mva> shenmue, :))
<[koshka]> :))
<shenmue> и то наверное с нятагом
<[koshka]> SoL13666: лучше,лучше
<SoL13666> о теперь вы меня понимаите
<shenmue> мы одной крови
<SoL13666> ?
<[koshka]> да конечно не понимаем )
<SoL13666> народ я устоновил бт узнал что он на убунту но сетевая карта чёто ненайдена проверил командой ifconfig -a показала что есть и сетевая и вай фай но определяет тока lo кто может обеснить?
<Toxa_Russia> подскажите пожалуйста плеер чтобы смотреть видео со спутника.
<[koshka]> нипанятна ><
<SoL13666> Баск трак
<Offoffoff1> Toxa_Russia: me-tv
<Amaro> Ща своей обоиной поделюсь....
<Offoffoff1> Toxa_Russia: или mplayer
<nAgoHaK> mva: ты что-то сделал с его русским? :D
<Toxa_Russia> спасибо
<Toxa_Russia> ща попробую
<Offoffoff1> Toxa_Russia: уже записанное видео? или поток?
<shenmue> у меня другая обоина =) а это просто в тему =)
<shenmue> и боооошая
<Toxa_Russia> поток
<Offoffoff1> Toxa_Russia: ну тогда и тот, и тот подойдет. И totem тоже умеет
<Offoffoff1> правда я его удалил
<geomaster> Offoffoff1: вместо pamixer предлагает amixer. Но это, я предполагаю, не то.
<Amaro> Обоина. В Блендере. Во: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5225241/ubsm.png
<Toxa_Russia> VLC не открывает. а каффайн пишет что не может найти демультиплексер плагин а тотем тоже какой то плагин не может найти
<geomaster> Используется KDE4
<Offoffoff1> Amaro: сам творил?
<Amaro> Offoffoff1: Угу.
<Offoffoff1> Amaro: молодца. А теперь такой же в цвете?
<Offoffoff1> ну с Убунтовскими цветами?
<Amaro> Offoffoff1: В каком? =)
<Offoffoff1> ну каждый шарик должен быть своим цветом
<Amaro> Пробовал, мне не нра. Ща, пересчитаю =)
<Offoffoff1> http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/ru
<Offoffoff1> Amaro: потом можешь тут выложить
<Toxa_Russia> ужас %)
<SoL13666> народ кто може помоч настроить сетевую ??
<shenmue> подочто?
<Toxa_Russia> столько мучился настроить двб-катру, настроил теперь траблы с воспроизведением :(
<geomaster> Sol: что есть бт?
<mva> SoL13666, кто "определяет только lo"?
<mva> и да, 5$
<shenmue> ?
<SoL13666> бт это Басктрак
<SoL13666> мне нужно настроить сваю сетевуху на свай ролтер
<SoL13666> она его просто наросто не видет
<SoL13666> я ей присвоил ип а как мне указать чтобы она операласть на ип маего ролтера хз как
<[koshka]> удачного вечера:) я ушла ;)
<geomaster> Тролль детектед
<Vasilichyurec> народ а реально ли установить видео драйвер который использует live cd
<SoL13666> тоесть ролтер имеет свой ип каторый я ему присвоил 192.168.1.2 мой ип 192.168.1.66 деапозон у них 1 а линукс невидит его и соответственно и инета в нём нету((
<geomaster> Sol: роутер, я так понял, Wi-Fi. Шифрация есть?
<SoL13666> неа
<SoL13666> сетевой через шнур
<rgogunskiy_utf8> SoL13666, ifconfig что говорит и ping 192.168.1.2, после чего посмотреть route -n
<SoL13666> мне нужно указать шлюз
<geomaster> route add default gw адрес-шлюза
<rgogunskiy_utf8> SoL13666, тогда man route
<geomaster> Offoffoff1: медиаплеер опенофиса не играет файлы...
<geomaster> route add default gw 192.168.1.2
<geomaster> Last 2 Sol
<Sergey_IT> geomaster, а зачем в ОО плайер? (
<SoL13666> спс
<SoL13666> теперьбы мнебы это всё сохранить чтобы после перезагруски это мне не пришлось занова в водить)
<geomaster> Sergey_IT: нет звука в презентациях PPT
<shenmue> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<shenmue> cgc
<SoL13666> народ в каком мне теперь файле прописать тоже самое чтобы мне это не каждый раз прописывать??
<SoL13666> неподскажите
<SoL13666> ?
<unitaz> rc.local
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: /etc/network/interfaces
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: if-up и то, что надо
<SoL13666> спс
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: тьфу... post-up
<SoL13666> а почему post??
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: ну man interfaces
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: можешь попробовать pre-up
<[Raiden]> дошли руки посмотреть gnome color manager http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1122/h_1290454081_b27a92a4f2.png
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Кто чем фотографии смотрит в гноме? Какая самая удобная программа с простым редактором?
<Offoffoff1> Ivan_the_Terribl: gthumbs
<[Raiden]> я в eog и там вызов гимпа в контекстном меню.
<shenmue> блин я только щас узнал что мэил ру купила асю
<Amaro> Offoffoff1: Цветные. но мне не нра. Потом подумаю еще: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5225241/ubsm-c.png
<Offoffoff1> Amaro: фон ужасен
<WKot> Добрый вечер) проблема дикая - голый комп:видюха, МВ, процессор, куллеры, блок питания и 1 штуко RAM... Комп зависает... и чем дольше включён, тем чащще. явно это перегрев... Но что может зависнуть при старте биоса?? видеокарта так может развлекаться? заранÐ
<Offoffoff1> Amaro: а цвета не совпадают с нативными Убунтовскими же
<Offoffoff1> WKot: переставь Ubuntu ^___^
<WKot> Offoffoff1: накопители я отключил... убунта на флешке)
<WKot> подключаю когда надо
<WKot> Offoffoff1: может зря побрился и свитер я снял о.О
<sergei> всем привет
<WKot> Привествую тебя, Сергей)
<sergei> у меня такой вопрос, на компе 4гб оперативы какого размера должен быть раздел подкачки
<WKot> с такой оперативкой иногда не нужна подкачка, но хватит и 5 гиг
<Offoffoff1> sergei: ну можешь, ради прикола оставить гиг
<WKot> для спящего режима
<Offoffoff1> sergei: или не делать, как я.
<Offoffoff1> когда у меня уже стало 8 гигабайт вообще перестал беспокоится о swap
<sergei> значит я лопухнулся
<WKot> у меня 1.5 гиг, и забыл о свапе
<Offoffoff1> у меня комп не спит
<sergei> где-то в инструкции сказано было что в 2 раза больше оперативы
<Offoffoff1> а пашет как скотина
<Offoffoff1> sergei: это в прошлом веке так писали
<sergei> а если 256?
<sergei> мб
<WKot> а зачем?
<sergei> На ноут поставить хочу
<sergei> он слабый
<chik> Всем привет!
<WKot> 4 гига... рама - и отключённый свап - рецепт скорости, так как не будет лишний раз треводить HDD
<Offoffoff1> WKot: дддаааааа
<shenmue> можно и так уменьшить обращение к диску
<Offoffoff1> WKot: а еще var/log закинь в оперативу
<SoL13666> а кто подскажет как настроить рррое в линуксе?
<WKot> эээ... мой комп выключен и разобран((
<WKot> Offoffoff1: а как это сделать?)))
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: зайти в nm и тупо вписать пароль и логин
<chik> Вопросик есть, как все-таки "правильно" разбить диск?
<Offoffoff1> WKot: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Offoffoff1> WKot: там tmpfs сделать
<Amaro> Offoffoff1: Мне вообще цветная идея не особо =) Цветную другую нарисую....
<shenmue> chik разбить или разметить?
<SoL13666> <Offoffoff1> чёза nm?
<Offoffoff1> Amaro: ясно
<WKot> Offoffoff1: и?
<sergei> разметить
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: network-manager
<sergei> мне тоже интересно
<chik> разметить
<Offoffoff1> WKot: читай мой juick
<Offoffoff1> chik: 20 гигов на систему
<Offoffoff1> chik: на свап 1 гиг - если у тебя 2 гига
<chik> зачем так много?
<Offoffoff1> chik: ну игры, графические приложения и т.д.
<Offoffoff1> chik: остальное /home
<Offoffoff1> всё
<sergei> получается 3 раздела
<sergei> ?
<WKot> Offoffoff1: "juick" ээээ... а что это о.О
<SoL13666> а если нет nm??
<Offoffoff1> WKot: это мой бложик через jabber. http://juick.com/Offoffoff/
<WKot> Offoffoff1: теперь понял))))
<chik> а какая разница в быстродействии если отдельный раздел на boot ставить?
<shenmue> никакая
<Offoffoff1> chik: есть разница в безопасности
<sergei> Offoffoff1: интересно
<Offoffoff1> chik: можно сделать раздел только на чтение... и поиметь радость безопасности ядра.
<shenmue> если два харда то ос сразу на 2 ставишь
<^_Akasha_^> всем привет
<^_Akasha_^> есть у кого-нибудь сериал на фотошоп cs5?
<sergei> ща гляну
<chik> спасибо понял
<sergei> ^_Akasha_^: походу только на 4
<^_Akasha_^> а если поискать
<Offoffoff1> WKot: http://juick.com/Offoffoff/301332
<Offoffoff1> WKot: заведи себе такой же бложик для записей о твоих подвигах в Убунту
<sergei> ^_Akasha_^: нету
<Offoffoff1> ^_Akasha_^: Убейся, а?
<Offoffoff1> ^_Akasha_^: ты больной?
<^_Akasha_^> sergei: смотри.. найду - хуже будет
<^_Akasha_^> Offoffoff1: есть серийник на photoshop cs5?
<Offoffoff1> ^_Akasha_^: Это программа не существует. Это плод твоего воспаленного бредового воображения.
<Offoffoff1> ^_Akasha_^: GIMP знаю,  а фотожопов нету... и никогда не было же ж
<chik> Offoffoff1: а как система обновляется? без проблем если boot только на чтение?
<Offoffoff1> chik: ну не обновляется же ж... ошибка чтения.
<Offoffoff1> chik: тьфу... записи.
<chik> вот то-то и оно
<chik> понял
<Offoffoff1> chik: поэтому я собственно и не настаивал на отдельном диске для /boot
<chik> просто вариантов много
<chik> у меня три раздела
<Offoffoff1> chik: в реальности тебе нужен только / и /home
<Offoffoff1> chik: все остальное - по сиииильной необходимости. И да.. Оперативы побольше
<Offoffoff1> 4-8 гигов и будешь иметь счастие.
<[Raiden]> отдельный бут дает некоторые плюсы на старом железе, когда корень далеко от начала  диска. И может быт ьнужен при шифровании корня.
<[Raiden]> во всех остальных случаях только лишние телодвижения
<chik> блин выбило
<[Raiden]> моё имхо
<Vasilichyurec> как помочь убунте увидеть видеокарту
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: поставить её в компьютер же ж? не?
<Vasilichyurec> в ноуте ее особо и не вытащишь)
<Vasilichyurec> вообщем уже не могу бороться с системой ща наверное буду все таки переустанавливать(
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: значит она уже видит
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: фууу.... это <censored>-way... В Убунту так не делают же ж
<Vasilichyurec> как не делают
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: переставлять систему - бесполезно...
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: ... глупо
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: и неверно.
<Vasilichyurec> нет она же работала у меня пока я этот долбаный компиз не обновил
<SoL13666> народ наверно нубо вопрос я незнаю как запустить фаил с расширением деб неподскажите?
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: так делают только слабаки.
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: у тебя тупо настройки слетели... чини.
<Vasilichyurec> yurec@yurec:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Vasilichyurec> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a02] (rev 03)
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: система работает.
<Vasilichyurec> но у меня не такая видюха
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: metacity --replace &
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: compiz --replace &
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: у тебя то, что у тебя есть. Убунту не обманывает.
<Vasilichyurec> да ну
<himik> SoL13666: что значит запустить?
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: тупо dpkg -i блаблабла.deb
<Vasilichyurec> у меня четко и ясно написано intel gma x3100
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: а зачем?
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: это он и есть
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: читай источники.
<Offoffoff1> никто не пользовал aewm++
<Offoffoff1> грят скорость просто суперская
<Offoffoff1> ?
<Vasilichyurec> ставлю в стандартном меню экстраэфекты, он повисит не много и ни че не меняется, загружаюсь с лайв сд ставлю экстраэфекты они работают
<Vasilichyurec> как это понимать?)
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: сбрось настройки компиза
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: чего-то накрутил и сломал
<Vasilichyurec> я его уже и удалял нах....
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: в домашней директории
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: не матерись, Убунту этого не любит.
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: как ты его удалял? с удалением настроек?
<[Raiden]> создай ещё юзера, если там ок, то что-т ов юзерских настройках или возможно правах на файлы.
<Vasilichyurec> щас попробую
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: и не будь слабаком.
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: не дай победить себя тупой железке.
<[Raiden]> ))
<Vasilichyurec> да с чего ты взял что я слабак)
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: зато знаешь, какой кайф будет, когда победишь?
<sergei> PlayOnLinux игры загружает?
<sergei> или dll к ним?
<Offoffoff1> sergei: неа.. этим занимается wget
<Vasilichyurec> знаю)
<sergei> Offoffoff1: чем?
<sergei> dll?
<Vasilichyurec> знаешь какой кайф был когда я убунту установил и начал ей пользоваться как основной ос)
<Offoffoff1> Vasilichyurec: "Парень, ты на вершине мира... " (с)FightClub
<[Raiden]> маньяки
<XuMuK> ку
<SoL13666> уря кампилятор поставил теперь пойду мплауер кампилить)
<HouZZZ> привет всем
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: зачем?
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: ты здоров?
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: зайди в синаптик
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: или хотя бы apt-get install имя проги
<XuMuK> Offoffoff1: дай пацану покомпилить, ты чо))
<NoOova> Народ где расшаренные папки лежат?
<NoOova> забыл
<NoOova> гдето вроде /usr/share/samba
<NoOova> но не там
<Vasilichyurec> под другим пользователем такая же фигня
<Vasilichyurec> и под root тоже
<XuMuK> какие зашарил, там и лежат
<sergei> UBUNTU это круто!!! 2 неделю пользуюсь не перестаю удивляться
<Vasilichyurec> Offoffoff1: я видел что этот баг был у некоторых людей даже есть описание как его исправить но у меня почему то не исправляется
<HouZZZ> Привет всем! проблема с Card Reader на Ubuntu 10.10
<Sergey_IT> sergei, еще пару недель и удивишься окончательно
<HouZZZ> не определят вообще никакие карты
<HouZZZ> кто подскажет как решить проблему?
<sergei> Sergey_IT: надеюсь что нет
<NoOova> XuMuK: /var/lib/samba/usershares/ не знаеш молчи
<XuMuK> все проблемы 10.10 решаюцо устаноукой 10.04
<Sergey_IT> sergei, будь оптимистом! Да!
<NoOova> =) я не грубо... день был тядёлый =)
<SoL13666> <Offoffoff1> в нём не интересно да и его у меня нет я же не на чистой убунту сижу
<XuMuK> NoOova: не говори мне чо делать и я не скажу куда тебе сходить
<NoOova> XuMuK: извини\
<XuMuK> NoOova: ок
<NoOova> .йгше
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: чо?
<sergei> Sergey_IT: Так помоему наоборот, лучше удивлятся
<Vasilichyurec> Offoffoff1: помогоги(
<sergei> Sergey_IT: но только хорошему
<HouZZZ> есть готовые помочь новичку?)))
<Sergey_IT> sergei, так и я про хорошее - окнчательно удивишься, а потом придут будни ;)
<Vasilichyurec> HouZZZ ты вопрос задай кто знает ответит
<sergei> Sergey_IT: как не крути, ты прав
<HouZZZ> вопрос в следующем: Card Reader не монитурет карточки, Ubuntu 10.10
<Offoffoff1> HouZZZ: $10
<HouZZZ> на форуме искал - что-то не особо
<HouZZZ> Offoffoff1 алчный ты)
<SoL13666> <Offoffoff1> я говарю что через синоптика не интересно ставить лучше самому поебаться кучю проблем найдёш и будеш ломать голову чтобы их исправить)
<Sergey_IT> Vasilichyurec, 10.10 и компиз слетел?
<Offoffoff1> HouZZZ: дадааааа... платить сюда: http://www.ubuntology.ru
<Offoffoff1> SoL13666: круто. Мужык!
<Vasilichyurec> Sergey да
<Vasilichyurec> че делать не знаю уже
<XuMuK> HouZZZ: вынь/всунь карточку и сделай dmesg|tail
<Sergey_IT> Vasilichyurec, так сегодня вроде на форуме такую тему видел
<Vasilichyurec> да там решения вроде так и не нашли
<Vasilichyurec> видел еще на другом форуме там есть решение, но у меня не работает все равно, причем насколько я понял умирает исключительно карты intel
<XuMuK> опы, не спать))
<Sergey_IT> Vasilichyurec, только компизне работает?
<Vasilichyurec> да
<Vasilichyurec> видео эфекты вообще ноль
<Sergey_IT> тогда забей -компиз не нужен. Подожди, в следующем обновлении может исправят (было такое на 10.04)
<Vasilichyurec> проьлема в том что и обновления перестали работать
<Vasilichyurec> пишет ошибка в источниках
<Vasilichyurec> W:GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<Vasilichyurec> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Vasilichyurec> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.ф
<HouZZZ>  /msg nickserv help register
<SoL13666> неа всёже проще будет мплеер не собрать а с помощью апт-гета установить слишком много покетов надо ставить чтобы собрать плеер)
<Sergey_IT> Vasilichyurec, давно в линуксе?
<XuMuK> пробел вначале убери
<XuMuK> HouZZZ: пробел вначале убери
 * Sergey_IT завтра юбилей - год как в 10.04
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: ет как ет? она ж апрельская?! о_О ))
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, а я ветку 10.04 раньше поставил и так на ней и сижу обновляясь
<XuMuK> ну я вапще то тоже со второй альфы вроде сижу ...
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, причем, только дня 2 пришлось в 8.04 работать за это время (из-за неудачных обновлений)
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, тогда еще и альфы не было
<Zalexi> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Zalexi> нужна помощь!
<Sergey_IT> бери
<radist> dв чём проблема?
<Zalexi> после перезагрузки разрешение экрана стало меньшим
<Zalexi> не знаю как настроить
<Sergey_IT> 10.10?
<Zalexi> nvidia
<Zalexi> да
<Sergey_IT> обновлялся?
<Zalexi> днем еще нормально было
<Zalexi> обновился, перегрузился
<Zalexi> драйвер рекомендуемый
<Sergey_IT> в этом и проблема, на форуме сегодня вроде видел
<Zalexi> в настройках нвидиа просто нет моего разрешения
<Zalexi> я уже на измене
<Zalexi> Sergey_IT: на каком форуме?
<Zalexi> схожу поищу
 * mva поёт на манер таганки: убунта-а-а-а-а! И ночи полные пробле-е-ем!!! Убунта-а-а-а!!! Сгубила ты себя-а-а-а!
<Sergey_IT> не это другое http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=125271.0
<Sergey_IT> но может еще есть
<Sergey_IT> поищи
<Sergey_IT> mva, это точно! 10.10 - просто кошмар - особенно для новичков
<HouZZZ> :-[
<HouZZZ> а чем 10.10 кошмар-то?
<HouZZZ> вроде новичек, но ничего..
<ErmaK> братцы Мои Дорогие !
<HouZZZ> почти всё работает)))
<ErmaK> не работет ася
<ErmaK> помогите спасите
<artus> работает
<artus> ssl отключи
<Zalexi> Sergey_IT: djghjc tcnm? jndtnf ytn
<ErmaK> Дык, ну я поставил и не рабоает
<Zalexi> вопрос есть, ответа нет
<ErmaK> хмм это где
<mva> ErmaK, тебя прокляли за использование этого говносервиса
<artus> ищи
<XuMuK> кто-нить Deja Dup ом бекапы делал? он как новые файлы автоматом добавляет или врукапашную надо?
<Zalexi> Sergey_IT: назад никак не откатиться?
<ErmaK> пинвин
<ErmaK> ssl откучил
<mva> вообще-то, Pidgin не пингвин, а голубь...
<artus> ErmaK: перезапусти
<mva> французы и немцы тебя сейчас прокляли
<Vasilichyurec> Sergey_IT нет месяц всего
<mva> вместе с бельгийцами
<HouZZZ> :-D
<User894[web]> мужики подскажите плиз как под рутом зайти
<XuMuK> куда?
<HouZZZ> куда?
<HouZZZ> ))
<XuMuK> ы
<Vasilichyurec> создаешь учетную запись рут
<Vasilichyurec> и заходишь под ней
<User894[web]> под суперпользователем
<HouZZZ> sudo перед командой
<HouZZZ> навреное это хочет...
<XuMuK> User894[web]: sudo -s и твой пасс, тока аккуратнее там...
<ErmaK> фигу (
<mva> User894[web], sudo -s
<ErmaK> неизвестная причина пишет
<User894[web]> ну что дириктории редактировать?
<mva> User894[web], как вариант — sudo -i
<User894[web]> ага понял спасибо
<User894[web]> ща попробую
<artus> ErmaK: login.icq.com ?
<ErmaK> спс
<ErmaK> там этот ссл стоял
<ErmaK> щас проверю
<Sergey_IT> sql - день 8-ой или 9-ый
<ErmaK> УРАААААААААААА
<HouZZZ> ))
<artus> ну вот )
<ErmaK> Ехх смотрю леквидацию на зомби ру
<User894[web]> а зачем sudo вначале пишут?
<User894[web]> кто нибудь в курсе?
<ErmaK> root -ыгвщ
<ErmaK> sudo это root
<User894[web]> а ок
<ErmaK> а root может все )
<User894[web]> а -s что значит?
<User894[web]> типо старт?)
<mva> User894[web], sudo == Switch User and DO
<mva> как вариант Super User Do (по дефолтному юзеру)
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> ради прикола наверн...
<mva> User894[web], -s == --shell
<mva> -i == interactive
<User894[web]> молодцы парни
<HouZZZ> он же не понимает ничего, че ты его грузишь?
<HouZZZ> ))
<HouZZZ> как-то мне стыдно стало за эти слова..
<User894[web]> Мужики как я понял это надо в терминале писать?
<Sergey_IT> )))
<HouZZZ> да, там
<XuMuK> ухаха
<HouZZZ> ctrl+alt+t
<User894[web]> ну так вот. забег я под рутом
<User894[web]> а в дирикториях файлы править не могу
<User894[web]> в чём причина?
<XuMuK> а зачем тебе рут то нужен был, если ты даже не знал где под ним заходить?? о_О
<XuMuK> User894[web]: видать,  не так правишь...
<XuMuK> дали ребёнку гранату и сказали иди играйсо)
<XuMuK> щас он там направит, имхо...
<Sergey_IT> чеку выдернул (
<Vasilichyurec> кстати мужики я сегодня курить бросил)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<User836[web]> мужик это сново я. Может кто знает. Сканер наладить как можно?
<User836[web]> молодцом что курить бросил. Красавчик
<inkvizitor68sl> ввоткнуть в USB порт, включить, использовать....
<inkvizitor68sl> PROFIT!
<User836[web]> Нее ни пашет
<himik> Vasilichyurec: навсегда?
<Vasilichyurec> himik ну а как по другому)
<Taurendil> да ладно, тот кто курил, все равно рано или поздно закурит, если он не пол года курил конеш
<mva> User836[web], apt-get install xsane
<mva> ?
<himik> Vasilichyurec: ну как... скока народа знаю, силы воли ни у кого не хватало
<Vasilichyurec> раньше и пол дня не выдерживал, бежал покупал,сейчас сигареты рядом лежит по фиг, весь день не курю и не собираюсь
<himik> Vasilichyurec: круто
<Vasilichyurec> ))))))))))))))0
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, у тебя на форуме есть доступ в раздел для комнды?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ку! ты мне када счет то дашь?)
<inkvizitor68sl> аа...>_>
<inkvizitor68sl> когда нибудь)
<inkvizitor68sl> в конце ноября теперь
<XuMuK> забыл чтоль?)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ну я в любом случае теперь не раньше 10го зашлю)
<inkvizitor68sl> зы
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, я на форуме никогда не был :)
<XuMuK> могу вапще после НГ)
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, там бы проголосовать за 2х оперов новых - за или против
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, evanation
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: смотри как тебе лучше)) чтоб если чо резерв был на послепразнеги)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, на послепразнеги есть_)
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, а какие ники?
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, artus evanation
<mva> +artus =evanation
<mva> в смысле пофиг на второго, ибо не знаю
<mva> %)
<mva> и живым не видел
<mva> а к артусу однозначно плюс
<inkvizitor68sl> ок
<Vasilichyurec> народ а реально винду на флешку поставить
<Vasilichyurec> ?
<Vasilichyurec> чтоб ее на компе не было
<XuMuK> а то
<XuMuK> аа... нет
<artus> вопрос только зачем )
<Vasilichyurec> artus вопрос ко мне?
<artus> вобще да ) и вообще причем тут офтопик?
<XuMuK> чо за шняга, вичат бывает отмораживаецо, начинает лаг считать, пока реконект не сделаешь... кто-нить сталкивалсо?
<Vasilichyurec> просто мне нужна винда для одной специализированной программы я не хочу ее на комп ставить так как пользуюсь программой не часто, вот и спрашиваю реально ли ее на леху воткнуть
<Vasilichyurec> флеху*
<mva> а в виртуалку - не?
<mva> и в вайне прога не идет?
<XuMuK> реально поставить ее на виртуалку или вайном юзать прогу...
<mva> XuMuK, гармонист
<Vasilichyurec> в вайне прога еще долго работать не будет
<XuMuK> mva: на время глянь... у тя в 2 у меня в 1 строку...
<mva> [03:42:53] <mva>  а в виртуалку - не?
<mva> [03:42:58] <mva>  и в вайне прога не идет?
<mva> [03:43:12] <XuMuK>  реально поставить ее на виртуалку или вайном юзать прогу...
<Vasilichyurec> в виртуалку у меня комп слабоват
<XuMuK> и? я чо по твоему за 14 сек ето написал? +подумать...
<XuMuK> я не так быстро по русски пишу...
<mva> XuMuK, ты не поверишь, я за 9 секунд успеваю больше 60 символов написать, обдумать и исправить оибки
<mva> что я делаю не так?
<XuMuK> ну ты валшебнег
<mva> Vasilichyurec, ты не ответил, идет ли софтина под вайном
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, ночи всем
<Sergey_IT> mva, оибки  ))
<xumuk_> ink_sleep: пока
<mva> Sergey_IT, бебебе
<Vasilichyurec> ответил я
<Vasilichyurec> не идет
<Toxa_Russia> споки всем)
<Gaga_rin> ктонить с pyqt4 webkit дело имел ?
<Cherni_y> есть кто?
<Gaga_rin> угу
<Cherni_y> как удалить с панели лишние элементы)
<Gaga_rin> 0_О правой кнопкой жми
<Gaga_rin> и удаляй очевидно же
<Cherni_y> точняк просто я не попадал правой кнопкой куда надо, и пуперепутал фразу убрать спанели с фразой удалить панель)
<Sergey_IT> Gaga_rin, наивный )
<Gaga_rin> Sergey_IT: почему loadFinished(bool) возвращает True когда загрузка ещё не прошла. :(
<Gaga_rin> и почему то urlChanged перехватываеться :(
 * Gaga_rin хнычит
<Sergey_IT> Gaga_rin, это где? Питон и веббраузер?
<Gaga_rin> угу
<Sergey_IT> Gaga_rin, я их не использовал (
<Gaga_rin> пичаль
<Gaga_rin> я тоже
<Gaga_rin> :)
<Sergey_IT> Gaga_rin, может действительно загрузилась, но еще не отобразилась
<Gaga_rin> а javascript?
<Gaga_rin> ^_^
<Gaga_rin> решил вопрос подругому :)
<Gaga_rin> боги с ней
<Sergey_IT> Gaga_rin, с питоном не расстаешься?
<Gaga_rin> неа нинасекунду
<Gaga_rin> даже когда секс делаю
<Gaga_rin> :) шутка.
<Gaga_rin> понемногу быдлокожу
<Gaga_rin> пойду вот лучше в старкрафт поиграюсь
<Gaga_rin> Sergey_IT: приятных снов
<Gaga_rin> 666
<Sergey_IT> Gaga_rin, а я хотел попробовать, поизучал... и решил на С++ остаться )
<Sergey_IT> бай
<Gaga_rin> тоже думал про Спп но время на изучение много надо потратить
<Gaga_rin> не непойду я играть. сигарета и вавилон 5 затащат
<Sergey_IT> Gaga_rin, времени не так и много надо. Библиотеки ты уже знаешь (QT). Синтаксис другой, но это привыкается
<HunOL> Парни, кто пользуется psi, у вас он сохраняет размер постоянным или тоже как у меня кривой когда открываешь? (галочку в настройках сохранять размер я поставил)
<mva> умвр
<Gaga_rin> Sergey_IT: нус в свободное время займус :)
<Sergey_IT> Gaga_rin если найдешь это время )
<Gaga_rin> вот  что найду ето точно
<Sergey_IT> Gaga_rin, еще бы задачу найти, которую позарез надо решить - это наилучший вариант
<Gaga_rin> задач 100500
<Gaga_rin> но я их буду решать долго => невыгодно
<Gaga_rin> я пока простенькие вещи пишу
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<[koshka]> mva, ня
<mva> [koshka], :3
<[koshka]> как дела у вас тут?
<mva> спим
<mva> давай к нам? :)
<[koshka]> да я не против
<[koshka]> настроения нету вообще
<[koshka]> хоть стреляйся
<Volkodav> грусть ? :-(
<[koshka]> есть не много
<Volkodav> наливай
<[koshka]> не пью)
<Volkodav> насыпай
<Volkodav> ;-)
<[koshka]> не нюхаю :D
<Volkodav> мда
<Volkodav> и правда грусть:-$
<jillsmitt> накладывай
<jillsmitt> не сру
<Ragnareg> ку
<mva> :)))
<Volkodav> крути взрывай
<rita> #ubuntu-ru
<rita> helo
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-23
<rita> âñåì äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê
<ubuntuhelp> rita! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<rita> àó íàðîä
<ubuntuhelp> rita! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<rita> help
<rita> :-(
<jillsmitt> rita: hello
<rita> j
<rita> î
<jillsmitt> rita: can you change your client settings and set up UTF-8 codepage?
<rita> ÿ äóìàëà çäåñü íèêîãî
<ubuntuhelp> rita! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<rita> ìíå ïîìîùü íóæíà
<ubuntuhelp> rita! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Alagos> Как с терминала сделать загрузочную флешку активной? boot, то есть?
<mva> rita, что надо-то?
<Ragnareg> rita нас не понимает
<Ragnareg> есть кто?
<_Arsen_> есть
<Alagos> Как с терминала сделать загрузочную флешку активной? boot, то есть?
<Volkodav> фдиском
<_Arsen_> Кто-нибудь решал проблему с сабвуфером в Ubuntu 10.10? у меня звук не идет на этот канал. в 10.04 все ок было..
<Ragnareg> наверное нету таких сейчас
<Ragnareg> _Arsen_-> а ты чем настраивал?
<_Arsen_> Установил и alsa-микшер и регулятор громкости pulse-audio
<_Arsen_> и пробовал даже это: http://cviorel.easyblog.ro/2009/04/30/no-lfe-low-frequency-effects-response-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope/
<_Arsen_> ну в общем многое пробовал с вариантами разными-и нифига.. галочки mute сняты на канале сабвуфера в микшере...
<Ragnareg> _Arsen_-> в параметрах звука посмотри, там где выход
<_Arsen_> а что именно посмотреть?
<Ragnareg> на что вывод делать и чем
<Ragnareg> там не много вариантов
<_Arsen_> прикол в том, что в параметрах звука я почему-то не вижу звковую схему 5.1... в ubuntu 10.04 она была
<Ragnareg> хм..
<_Arsen_> даже не знаю, куда копать
<_Arsen_> Это тоже пробовал: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/06/enable-surround-sound-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<sharikoff> буууу
<Dmitry> êó
<sharikoff> пщ
 * Uinston нормально так пошел выпить=\ Терь еле на ра работу
<chelaxe> test
<ubuntuhelp> chelaxe, Есть контакт.
<chelaxe> ку
<headept> Есть 2 провайдера. Хочу сделать один шлюз с прокси для них обоих. Посредством чего можно обеспечить автоматическое переключение на другого прова, если связь на первом обрываетс?
<mva> headept, предсказываю, что ты получишь по ушам от обоих
<headept> mva: странный ответ
<mva> это не ответ, это комментарий
<mva> и да, посресдтвом прямых рук, iproute2 и правильной настройки
<headept> mva: получу по ушам от обоих провайдеров? Мифическая ситуация получить по ушам да и еще и от прова )))
<mva> ну, ты бы договоры об оказании услуг физичиским лица обоих твоих провов почитал
<mva> это в лучшем случае косвенное, а в худшем — прямое нарушение условий договора
<headept> юрлицо во первых
<mva> отключат и даже глазом не моргнут
<headept> никто не ограничивает нас
<mva> хотя, конечно, возможно, что ты неправильно сделал
<mva> ой, тьфу
<mva> *неправильно выразился
<mva> и когда ты говорил "прокси" ты имел в виду не то, что ты абонентам обоих провайдеров будешь продавать, а имел в виду, что делаешь для конторы и надо, чтоб автоматом переключалось
<mva> но тем не менее, ответ тот же, iproute2!
<TomFarr> утра
<TomFarr> Московского
<headept> а готовых решений нет?
<mva> headept, что значит "готовых решений"?
<mva> Iproute2 готовое решение
<mva> осталось только ввести правила
<headept> mva: ок почитаем
<Ragnareg> ук
<Ragnareg> ку
<lolka_symbian> Чмоки всем в этом чятике))))
<mva> lolka_symbian, нетты
<lolka_symbian> Чиииво?)))
<mva> lolka_symbian, вот ответь, зачем ты здесь сидишь? :)
<headept> lolka_symbian: на python com порт можно программировать?
<Gaga_rin> утро
<chelaxe> день.... на обед уже скоро идти
<lolka_symbian> Незнаю даже
<lolka_symbian> А сижу я чтобы такие как ты спрашивали
<lolka_symbian> Кто обедает тот толстый
<shpalych> скажите, есть dcpp клиент под линукс качающий от не полных источников?
<chelaxe> пока толстый сохнет, худой - сдохнет
<sharikoff> ink_sleep: тут?
<sharikoff> дело есть
<sharikoff> artus|znc|: goo
<lolka_symbian> Враки
<scoup> хай
<scoup> может кто подсказать по настройке dhcp сервера?
<olejka> hi all
<olejka> Кто под KVM ставил windows >
<olejka> ?
<parfux> http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-windows-xp-as-a-kvm-guest-on-ubuntu-8.10-desktop
<tonius> всем привет! поставил на сервере apt-cacher-ng все клиентские машины здоро обновляютсо и работают, вот только мне не нравится что надо sources.list указывать кроме ипа сервера, ещё и его порт. какой порт по умолчанию используется убунтой при обновлении с репозито
<tonius> риев?
<parfux> Дефолтный порт apt-caher — 3142
<parfux> http://open-life.org/blog/howto/915.html
<olejka> parfux: Ща гляну... а то че на неплохой впринципе то машине, как то не очень оно и отзывчиво работает
<tonius> parfux не апткашера порт дефолтный
<tonius> а у девственной убунты
<tonius> с какого порта репозиториев она забирает обновы
<olejka> parfux: Винду и без манов поставил. Но тормозит как то. сволочь.
<parfux> ммм может порт во вермя обновления посмотриш с помощью netstat -anut
<parfux> а дрова поставил в винде?
<dmitriy> всем дня. народ, вопрос не по ОСи. тлф никому не нужон сенсорный? или можт из знакомых кому? =)
<Aceler> dmitriy: какой?
<dmitriy> лыжа
<olejka> parfux: А вот с этого места подробнее, какие дрова?
<dmitriy> если шо, продажа в Мск в районе ст. м. Дмитровская, Тушино, Войковская и другие близлежащие станции метро
<tonius> узнал 80 порт. но apt-cacher-ng почему-то не хочет на нём запускаться
<ink_sleep> dmitriy, это ж не телефон )
<andersen> EHLO!
<scoup> блин, подскажите плиз ктонить кто настраивал dhcp сервер, почему может не присваиваться дефолтовый маршрут у клиентов?)
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<Ragnareg> ку
<ink_sleep> !ask | scoup
<ubuntuhelp> scoup: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<parfux> http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/WindowsGuestDrivers
<olejka> scoup: Проблем ниразу небыло.
<AlbertR|alt> когда захожу на сервак по ssh в корневую директорию пишет Bus error, что бы это значило? винт начинает сыпаться?
<ink_sleep> scoup, а ты его указал?
<vanobl> Âñåì ïðèâåò!
<ubuntuhelp> vanobl! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ink_sleep> scoup, debian.pro вторая статья
<vanobl> Âñåì ïðèâåò!
<ubuntuhelp> vanobl! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<olejka> кто с puppy работал?
<scoup> ink_sleep, в файле /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf  есть строка option routers 192.168.10.1
<ink_sleep> scoup, а подсеть какая?
<scoup> 192.168.10..0
<vanobl> Âñåì ïðèâåò!
<ubuntuhelp> vanobl! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ink_sleep> scoup, в логах что?
<mva> vanobl, надоел приветкать уже
<ink_sleep> ip у сетевухи есть такой?
<ink_sleep> в смысле который в routers
<vanobl_> Привет!
<vanobl_> всроде кодировку настроил
<ink_sleep> eue
<ink_sleep> угу
<scoup> ink_sleep, да, замут был в том чтобы настроить раздачу инета с главного кома на ноут через вайфай ad-hoc
<vanobl_> :) хоть кто-нибудь чего-нибудь скажите, что бы я знал, что меня видно, плиз
<ink_sleep> scoup, что от вас в последнее время много таких стало
<mva> vanobl_, не скажем
<ink_sleep> vanobl_, видно
<vanobl_> спасибо! :)
<scoup> ink_sleep, каких?
<vanobl_> у меня проблемка. Как включить в Ubuntu 10.10 x64 пользователя root? sudo passwd root уже сделал
<vanobl_> что нужно ещё сделать?
<vanobl_> в описании сказано, что нужно войти в "Окно входа в систему", но его у меня нет
<ink_sleep> vanobl_, в иксы рутом нельзя.
<olejka1> О чрево Тиамат.
<olejka1> Как перезапустить подвисший xorg?
<vanobl_> мне нужно установить драйвер Nidia и там http://www.linuxspace.org/archives/1633 сказано, что надо в консоли зайти как root
<olejka1> vanobl_: sudo su или sudo -i
<ink_sleep> vanobl_, в консоль, не в иксы же..
<scoup> ink_sleep, прочитал статью, делаю 1 в 1....не работает :)
<ink_sleep> значит не везет.
<ink_sleep> в любом случае у меня сейчас временни нет ковыряться
<ink_sleep> если хочешь - часиков в 6-7 вечера заходи
<chravn> Всем здрасте
<olejka1> все таки, как из консоли передернуть иксы?
<vanobl_> <ink_sleep> значит никак не войти?
<ink_sleep> vanobl_, тебе нужно вообще иксы выключить
<vanobl_> <ink_sleep> /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<ink_sleep> да
<chravn> а настроить сочетание клавишь не проще?
<vanobl_> <ink_sleep> а для этого надо быть root?
<olejka1> спасибо, помогло =)
<ink_sleep> да
<vanobl_> :(
<vanobl_> <ink_sleep> замкнутый круг прям :)
<ink_sleep> vanobl_, тваю мать, нажми ctrl-alt-f1
<ink_sleep> задолбал.
<vanobl_> <ink_sleep> нажал, зашел в косоль
<ZeVoluciON> и как там, в косоле?
<vanobl_> как-то темно
<ZeVoluciON> страшно?
<vanobl_> не очень
<vanobl_> <ink_sleep> в консоли su - и ввожу пароль, который сделал для root, а в ответ "login incorrect"
<AlbertR|alt> народ, а кто нибудь запускал quicktime player из под wine?
<ink_sleep> vanobl_, логин рут ><
<ink_sleep> su - это команда ><
 * ink_sleep посыпал голову пеплом и ушёл собираться по делам
<SergeyIT> ликбез?
<vanobl_> <ink_sleep> спасибо
<chravn> После обновления 9.10 десктоп корзина переместилась на середину панели и не уберается, и не двигается как поправить?
<chravn> протсо напрягает что открытые окна в таком маленьком пространстве отоброжаются
<SergeyIT> chravn, ПКМ - разблокировать и перемещать
<chravn> "Прикрепить к панели" галку сснимал.
<SergeyIT> (
<chravn> даже удалиь не получается ((
<chravn> а я иксы не перезагружал.
<SergeyIT> может справа вставлено что-то невидимое
<parfux> поправь конфиги вручную=)
<chravn> где это в конфигах я даже непредставляю.
<parfux> счас попробую... хотя гнома у меня нету
<chravn> щас иксы попробую рестартнуть.
<parfux> /home/user/.gconf/apps/panel/applets/
<chravn> Каюсь грешен. помогло
<chravn> И ещё такой вопрос. Как бороться с тормозами интернета при большом кеше у сквида.
<parfux> кто такой сквид?
<chravn> прокси.
<chravn> squid
<parfux> аа
<parfux> понял прикол
<chravn> под кеш ему отдал аж 28 гб памяти 1 гб
<chravn> но тормоза случаются порой.
<chravn> поставил кеш 100 мб всё работать стало быстрее
<parfux> памяти оперативной ему побольше дай
<chravn> parfux:  куда уж больше то
<chravn> по умолчанию вообще 8 мб
<chravn> просто вопрос тут такой 28 гб кеша вообще на практике нужно?
<parfux> на форумах пишут что на 50гб кэша надо гиг оперативки
<parfux> на домашнем компе ненужно=)
<chravn> ну так тут извините 28 гб и гиг оперативки всё равно тормозит особенно когда страницу обновляешь
<chravn> Это офисный. Я тут внедряю свой первый шлюз под линуксом в офис
<Arabik> привет всем
<chravn> ку
<sharikoff> ink_sleep: тут?
<ink_sleep> sharikoff, ухожу уже, а что?
<sharikoff> ink_sleep: подскажи как пакет подписать
<ink_sleep> какой?
<sharikoff> debuild -sa -k а потом
<sharikoff> после к
<ink_sleep> аа... я не программер)
<ink_sleep> лан, убег
<sharikoff> ппц
<ink_sleep> не собирал я пока что пакеты
<sharikoff> деб на интерл не ставится
<sharikoff> не понимает рейд контроллера
<sharikoff> надо драйвер подсунуть
<sharikoff> драйвер нашел
<sharikoff> исходники
<headept> почему после загрузки сервака в течении 10 секунд пропадает сеть
<sharikoff> надо собрать
<sharikoff> не собирается гад
<sharikoff> просит подписать
<sharikoff> как подписать то?
<olejka> у кого в KVM нормально работает винда?
<SergeyIT> винда в принципе нормально работать не может
<olejka> SergeyIT: убунта на i5, в KVM винда ставится часа 2, со 100 нагрузкой проца и диким изаньем винта =(
<[koshka]> няки шмяки :D
<SergeyIT> кку
<headept> omgwtf
<chravn> sharikoff: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_deb_%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2
<chravn> sharikoff:  блин.
<sharikoff> собрать это фигня
<sharikoff> надо подписать
<chravn> а там разве специальный ключ не нужен?
<SergeyIT> andersen, привет
<andersen> привет. =]
<DenPal> кто-нибудь ставил MeGo 1.1 на VirtualBOX?
 * skai завел няшный 10мегабитный интернетик:)
<chelaxe> DenPal: ставил на бук
<DenPal> chelaxe: на нэтбук?
<chelaxe> про VirtualBOX слышал что нельзя его поднять
<chelaxe> может гон был... да нетбук
<skai> [koshka]:
<chelaxe> скай
<DenPal> chelaxe: http://wiki.meego.com/MeeGo_1.0_Netbook_VirtualBox вот тут но... VirtualBox OSE
<DenPal> chelaxe: у меня vb 3.2.10 затуп в "process meego-power-ico..."
<chelaxe> ммм ну мну не надо было... я поставил так
<DenPal> chelaxe: ставиться, проходишь первую настройку, заводишь пользователя и... черный экран
<DenPal> chelaxe: у меня нэтбука нет :( пробывать не начем, а оха посмотреть что за оно
<parfux> венду на телевизор ставите?
<lolka_symbian> Знает кто как можно повесить звуковой сигнал на заход по ссх?
<chelaxe> гы все ставим и кладем... иногда ложим. :D
<lolka_symbian> А чо МеГо на нетбуки ставится?
<parfux> да, и на телевизоры...
<parfux> а что такое CCX?
<parfux> аа
<parfux> понял прикол
<parfux> ~/.bashrc
<parfux> а в нем "exec mpg123 kawaii.mp3"
<[koshka]> skai: а?:)
<[koshka]> skai: приветик) я поставила себе вичат 0.3.3
<skai> [koshka]: а я поставил себе 10 мегабит интернета:)
<[koshka]> поздравляю :)
<Arabik> skai у мну тоже 10мб :) а ты откуда?
<[koshka]> а у меня только 2 )
<parfux> сори ~/.bash_profile
<Nebulosa> а я поставил свой новенький мазератти на сигналку.
<parfux> 10мб инет ГОРАЗДО лутьше чем мазератти...
<Nebulosa> parfux: дык и 10мб инет давно имеется..
<arikchan> Ну и зачем тебе теперь жить
<Nebulosa> я всё еще не управляю этим миром..
<evanation> и слава Богу
<evanation> )
<arikchan> Мир тебе признателен
<arikchan> Мы это ценим :)
<supermaniaco> всем привет. Подскажите есть в 10.10 сервер шрифтов xfs? если нет, то что в место него? и вообще как шрифты настраивать в 10.10?
<evanation> supermaniaco, система - параметры - внешний вид - вкладка Шрифты
<supermaniaco> спасибо, но мне нужно добавить шрифт, или полчить его от внешнего xfs, раньше в xorg.conf прописывалось. тт
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Fail!
<SergeyIT> skai, и что это за 10Мбит если даже пинг не проходит? ;)
<skai> вот теперь все впорядке:)
<[koshka]> skai: ня
<skai> [koshka]: ня:)
<skai> а то я забыл какие днс у этого прова падучие:)
<virtmach> Привет всем! Скажите пожалуйста, можно ли запустить Windows 7 (извеняюсь за оффтоп) 64-тую под линем в виртуальке, естественнор если процессор поддерживает?
<parfux> да
<parfux> даже если не поддерживает
<rapidsp> если не поддерживает, то 64 не встанет
<parfux>   хм
<parfux> за пруфом пошол
<virtmach> Дело в том что у меня семерка в виртуалке не запускается на этапе установки
<virtmach> Говорит что процессор не поддерживает
<rapidsp> проц должен виртуал поддерживать
<virtmach> А мне казалось что должен!
<virtmach> Какой именно?
<rapidsp> ну и хост 64 должен быть
<virtmach> Ааа... Точно!
<virtmach> У меня 32 хост
<ErmaK> народ погомгите старик 2 запустить
<ErmaK> сегодня чемпионат и в винду совсем не хочется залезать (
<ErmaK> тут так уютно
<parfux> Starting with Version 2.0, VirtualBox also supports 64-bit guest operating systems. Starting with Version 2.1, you can even run 64-bit guests on a 32-bit host operating system, so long as you have sufficient hardware.
<parfux> счас про железопочитаю
<virtmach> Тоесть для запуска 64 системы должен быть хост 64 тоже?
<parfux> нет
<zloy> morning every1
<virtmach> Из твоей английской фразы следует чта можно, но олько в случае поддержки со стороны железа...
<parfux> да я вот про железоищ
<parfux> ищу
<parfux> хотя мне чисто интуитивно кажется что программно тоже может... соответсвенно с лагами
<chravn> виртуалбокс вроде же занимается аппаратной виртуализацией
<virtmach> В любом случае винда не пошла
<virtmach> для аппаратной виртуализации должно быть соответвующие железо
<virtmach> а у меня аппаратной виртуализации нет
<chravn> это что за железо такое древнее.
<chravn> если не секрет
<virtmach> Не фига не древнее...
<virtmach> Ноут это с процом
<virtmach> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5800  @ 2.00GHz
<[koshka]> пипец
<[koshka]> всем бб
<virtmach> Что это так ужасно? :)
<skai> [koshka]: че такое?
<chravn> virtmach:  что-то мне подсказывает что всётаки аппаратная виртуалицзация у тебя поддерживается
<[koshka]> skai: та настроение какой то такое Г.. убила бы всех
<[koshka]> ладно, я ушла
<[koshka]> мб вечером зайду
<[koshka]> удачного дня
<skai> [koshka]: если не посадят за убийство?
<[koshka]> skai: угу
<skai> [koshka]: ну с богом
<chravn> virtmach:  потому как интел свою технологию виртуализации куда щас только не пихает
<virtmach> Там дело в том что кроме проца, виртуализацию должны поддерживать и мать и биос
<parfux> эхх интернет незнает ответа... то нужно VT то ненужно
<parfux> счас убунту скачаю...
<parfux> и завиртуалю на атоме
<virtmach> Смотри
<virtmach> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=35581&processor=T5800&spec-codes=SLB6E
<virtmach> Видишь VT нету
<ErmaK> ЦУК
<chravn> точно нету
<chravn> а если под виртуалПК попробовать?
<virtmach> Так для этого винда нужна
<virtmach> у меня сейас нет
<virtmach> А потом что изменится?
<ErmaK> АААААА
<ErmaK> мышка пропала
<chravn> тьфу не виртуал пк
<chravn> щас вспомню как называется
<virtmach> Виртуал Бокс?
<chravn> ErmaK:  а кошки рядом нет?
<ErmaK> народ, какой комбинацией переключать закладки в фаерфоркс ?
<virtmach> VMvare?
<chravn> virtmach:  так про негоже разговор и идёт
<virtmach> Да идет. В нем я и запускаю
<Travel> привет всем. вопрос по ltsp. кто-нибудь знает как сделать, чтоб клиенты при авторизации использовали другой порт ssh?
<Cherni_y> Есть кто тут)
<chravn> вроде есть кто-то
<Cherni_y> если кто вчера помнит я тут с компизом боролся, победил я вообщем его
<parfux> АЛЬТ+номер вкладки
<Cherni_y> если кому надо может чем помогу пишите
<SergeyIT> ctrl+TAB
<chravn> а как в джабберской конференции голос получить?
<paul11> test
<ubuntuhelp> paul11, Failed!
<Valkyrie> Добрый день!
<parfux> добрый..
<paul11> добрый
<Valkyrie> Кто нить удачно устанавливал дрова на видюху geforce 7600?
<parfux> а чем она от других отличается?
<Valkyrie> хз у меня после того как на нее дрова ставлю черный эжкран, а на ноуте все нормально встало
<Valkyrie> вот думаю мож в ней проблемы какие...
<paul11> у  меня была 7600, но на мандриве
<parfux> а в консоль можно переключится?
<Valkyrie> в консоли все нормально рабьотает
<parfux> всмысле только Xorg висит или вся система?\
<Valkyrie> а как x-server запускаешь - зравствуй черный экран
<Valkyrie> по ходу все...
<parfux> CTRL+ALT+F1 работает?
<Valkyrie> О млин! Не пробовала....
<Valkyrie> Но по моему висит все, потому как лог обрывается как то странно..
<parfux> аа
<paul11> простите, кто-нибудь знает как добавить русский шрифт в wine? пытаюсь линейдж запустить :)
<Valkyrie> ща попробую ctrl+alt+f1
<parfux> в папку с виндой/fonts скопируй файл
<parfux> пропиши в реестр
<paul11> а какой именно файл? у меня ярлычки на десктопе даже корявые
<parfux> ну файл шрифта
<parfux> или используй winetricks
<paul11> а как узнать какой шрифт используется? :) и winetricks не нашёл в софтвер центре
<parfux> погоди секундочку
<parfux> щас все будет
<parfux>  wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks && sh ./winetricks allfonts
<parfux> установит все шрифты MS
<paul11> щас попробую :)
<paul11> происходит чёта :)
<Valkyrie> Не  работает ctrl+alt+f1, висит наглухо
<parfux> попробуй nouveau если 3д ненужно...
<parfux> 2д ускорение и видео смотрится хорошо
<aurodionov> доброе время Всем
<parfux> доброе...
<paul11> привет
<BobrOFF> ага
<aurodionov> помогите ктонить с qutim он мне мозг уже снёс , при загрузке контакт листа аски вылетает
<parfux> mdc.ru
<BobrOFF>  /msg ubuntuhelp !BobrOFF
<BobrOFF> мама
<aurodionov> прикольно ,ток хочу минимализма ,типа как на миранде
<Guest54742>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<parfux> при запуске qutim из консоли нету никаких ошибок перед вылетом?
<Guest54742> ммм :) как ник сменить все забыл :(
<Valkyrie> на основном и 3д нужно, я ж тут играю :-)
<Valkyrie> на ноуте бы и так пошло, да млин там все пашет :-)
<aurodionov> гад с пятого раза в консоли запустился ок ,странно както
<Valkyrie> на форуме написали возможное решение, ща буду пытаться
<parfux> удачи
<aurodionov> мдя
<aurodionov> ненадолго
<aurodionov> Warning: QFSFileEngine::open: No file name specified
<aurodionov> Ошибка сегментирования
<parfux> файла какогото нехватает
<parfux> сбросить настройки & переустановить пакет?
<aurodionov> может , ток я пока в бубне не силён
<aurodionov> гугл уползал уже
<aurodionov> переставлял не помогает , как настройки сбросить
<parfux> ну надо удалить папку ~/.qutim или ~/.config/qutim
<parfux> чтото такое
<aurodionov> щас попробую
<parfux> она скрытая в домашней директории
<paul11> ок, шрифты поставились.. стало быть ребутнуца надо
<parfux> зачем?
<aurodionov> прибил , создал снова , те же вылеты
<BobrOFF> /etc/qutim снеси тоже
<aurodionov> щас попробую
<paul11> не знаю.. пока ярлычки не выпрямились :)
<parfux> ммм а где у тебя ярлычки?
<parfux> через Explorer когда смотриш?
<romansyroezhkin> Всем доброго дня
<romansyroezhkin> И сразу с вопросом
<marirveze> Почему падает ppp0 при поднятии OpenVPN на клиенте
<romansyroezhkin> Помогите сделать жизнь легче. Настраиваю Evolution на работу с Gmail через IMAP. После добавления учетной записи имею не очень удобный вид. А именно появляется папочка [Gmail]
<chelaxe> это и в оутлуке появляется
<paul11> это по умолчанию так у гугла
<chelaxe> вот вот
<romansyroezhkin> В аутлуке не знаю
<Valkyrie> Не фига. :-( Чую мне долго еще с этими дровами сексом заниматься...
<chelaxe> а аська в эволушине не робит до сих пор
<romansyroezhkin> знаю что в тандербирде я могу указать корневую папочку и все будет гуд
<paul11> это же imap
<romansyroezhkin> да
<paul11> там папки подтягиваюца по умолчанию вроде
<marirveze> Почему падает ppp0 при поднятии OpenVPN на клиенте ? помогите разобраться
<SergeyIT> Valkyrie, это личное дело каждого...
<romansyroezhkin> Да. Но если ее обозначить для почтовой системы как корень то должно все быть ровно
<paul11> чёто шрифты в wine установились, но их нигде нет.. по русски не понимает, линейдж не запускаеца :)
<paul11> не знаю.. у меня тоже в эволюшне так и на мандриве было так :)
<aurodionov> линь ,не особо живёт чтото на вайне , авторизацию не проходит
<aurodionov> я мелким пробовал настроить ,чтот не вышло
<Valkyrie> SergeyIT да я бы с радостью не занималась, так ведь не работает
<SergeyIT> Valkyrie, и что? Кричать пришел об этом?
<SergeyIT> Valkyrie, убунту 10.10?
<Valkyrie> SergeyIT вообще то пришла спросить может кто знает как починить. Тут вроде канал поддержки и я не понимаю, почему это Вас так разхдражает
<Valkyrie> SergeyIT угу она
<SergeyIT> Valkyrie, так может 10.04 попробовать?
<marirveze> помогите мне пожалуйста, вчем проблема...http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=125482.msg929317#new
<Valkyrie> SergeyIT между ними такая гиганская разница что на одной работает на другой нет?
<SergeyIT> Valkyrie, все может быть - даже в разных обновлениях
<Valkyrie> SergeyIT а на 10.10 проблема нерешаемая?
<evanation> Valkyrie, какие дрова ставишь?
<SergeyIT> Valkyrie, понятия не имею, не видел 10.10 ;). Может при следующем обновлении и заработает
<Valkyrie> evanation я всеми 3мя способами тут описаными пробовала - эффект один и тот же http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia
<SergeyIT>  Valkyrie, к примеру http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=125394.0
<evanation> Valkyrie, присоединяюсь к совету SergeyIT. поставь 10.04, потмоу что в 10.10 стали убирать поддержку старого оборудования
<Cherni_y> Valkyrie: у тебя проблема с компизом?
<Valkyrie> Cherni_y у меня после старта X-server система вешается
<Valkyrie> evanation, SergeyIT жесть!
<Cherni_y> Valkyrie: тогда дон'т ноу чем помочь
<evanation> Valkyrie, 10.04 даже лучше чем 10.10
<andersen> а безопасный режим?
<Valkyrie> в безопасном режими почему то тоже вешается...
<andersen> интересно, а в логи что-то запсывается?
<Valkyrie> evanation странно... Обычно новые версии более совершенными делают
<evanation> Valkyrie, если сравнивать 10.04 и 10.10 то может показатся что 10.04 намного совершеннее
<Valkyrie> andersen записывается. Я сюда лог выложила http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=125520.0
<evanation> ноябрьские релизы все почему то баговые =(
<_Arsen_> .
<evanation> Valkyrie, вобщем поставь отдельно 10.04 и поставь дрова через пункт дополнительные драйверы
<evanation> если не будет работать то нужно копать глубже
<Valkyrie> evanation угу, если что всегда обратно можно будет поставить. Я за последние дни систему уже столько раз переставляла!
<evanation> Valkyrie, ни надо переставлять... 10.10 не удаляй с раздела, просто выдели 20 гигов для 10.04 для теста видеокарты
<SergeyIT> Valkyrie, и еще - линукс все-таки пока не для игр
<evanation> SergeyIT, а вот это хз.. вайн радует в последнее время
<paul11> для игр - playstation :)
<Valkyrie> SergeyIT а мне он больше винды понравился... Я сначала на ноуте установила, там все норм было, а тут вот проблемы :-(
<marirveze> помогите пожалуйста разобраться с OPENVPN
<BobrOFF> тебе на форуме помогают уже :) имей терпение
<SergeyIT> evanation, а вот это не тру - виндовые картишки под вайном после последнего обновления  отрисовываются неправильно (10.04)
<marirveze> <BobrOFF>, да уж.. :) скажите хотябы в каком направлении копать? даже если тунель отключаю - ppp0 все равно нет
<evanation> SergeyIT, картишки не тру
<evanation> =))
<SergeyIT> evanation, согласен - и вин не тру ))
<BobrOFF> я хз, честно говоря, ВПН-ом не занимался :) ты networkmanager-ом пользовался?
<evanation> SergeyIT, лет через 5 надеюсь игры будут портировать с винды
<BobrOFF> накой это надо? :)
<SergeyIT> evanation, поживем - увидим )
<evanation> SergeyIT, хотя лучший вариант если разработчики игр будут вместе с игрой поставлять свой вайн переписаный для запуска именно этой игры )))
<marirveze> <BobrOFF> никакими менеджерами не пользовался
<evanation> это легче чем игру переписывать
<BobrOFF> а что логи пишут?
<BobrOFF> syslog например
<SergeyIT> evanation, проще будет просто отдельный комп под игрушку давать
<evanation> SergeyIT, =))))
<evanation> а этого никогда не будет
<SergeyIT> никогда не говори никогда )
<marirveze> <BobrOFF> например вот это писалось
<marirveze> Nov 23 09:02:41 deb-firewall pppd[1846]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery
<marirveze> Nov 23 09:02:41 deb-firewall pppd[1846]: Exit.
<BobrOFF> вот после этого сделай sudo pon dsl-provider или как у тебя и посмотри что напишет
<gavaets> hi all!
<marirveze> deb-firewall:~# pon dsl-provider
<marirveze> Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
<BobrOFF> дальше
<BobrOFF> в лог смотри
<marirveze> и все
<gavaets> Подскажите, как настроить курсор из KDE в gnome. Чтобы были эффекты анимации запускающихся приложений.
<BobrOFF> снести гнома поставить кеды
<gavaets> А без радикализма? :)
<marirveze> Nov 23 15:07:28 deb-firewall pppd[2981]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
<marirveze> Nov 23 15:07:28 deb-firewall pppd[2983]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0
<marirveze> Nov 23 15:08:03 deb-firewall pppd[2983]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
<marirveze> Nov 23 15:08:03 deb-firewall pppd[2983]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery
<marirveze> Nov 23 15:08:19 deb-firewall pppd[2985]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
<marirveze> Nov 23 15:08:19 deb-firewall pppd[2986]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0
<marirveze> Nov 23 15:08:54 deb-firewall pppd[2986]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
<marirveze> Nov 23 15:08:54 deb-firewall pppd[2986]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery
<marirveze> Nov 23 15:09:01 deb-firewall /USR/SBIN/CRON[2994]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/li$
<BobrOFF> без радикализма тут не обойтись )))
<BobrOFF> вот видишь
<BobrOFF> ты поднял впн
<BobrOFF> а ррр упало
<BobrOFF> копать в сторону маршрутов я думаю?
<marirveze> а чтобы ppp не падало?
<BobrOFF> у тебя кстати файерволл работает?
<marirveze> даже не знаю... у меня там все на ppp0 прописано
<BobrOFF> я бы делал так
<BobrOFF> снес впн
<BobrOFF> и пошагово устанавливая, отловить момент когда падает ррр
<BobrOFF> как-то так
<BobrOFF> но это имхо, как я говорил не сталкивался с впн
<jillsmitt_club> äîáðûé âå÷åð
<ubuntuhelp> jillsmitt_club! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<BobrOFF> у меня просто шлюз
<jillsmitt_club> i hate mirc
<marirveze> <BobrOFF> хм... у меня до пятницы тунель работал нормально.... по потом весь инет трафик пошел черз тунель
<BobrOFF> сам по себе? :)
<SergeyIT> jillsmitt_club, еще день
<marirveze> добавил новый ключь для пользователля чтобы он смог соединятся .. ии... вот результат
<BobrOFF> ну ты сам видишь в чем проблема :)
<marirveze> ну не в ключе же )))
<BobrOFF> ну я хз ))))
<BobrOFF> возьми старый лог
<BobrOFF> за пятницу
<BobrOFF> и почитай
<BobrOFF> чтьо убунта тебе говорит по этому поводу
<marirveze> ясно.
<jillsmitt_club> SergeyIT ÿ â UTF?
<BobrOFF> ну и на формуе будь, там обычно отвечают :) просто подождать надо
<SergeyIT> jillsmitt_club, я не различаю
<marirveze> но еще вот если я оключу тунель - ppp0 заного не появляется
<SergeyIT> jillsmitt_club, у меня клиент и утф и 1251 показывает
<lynk1> прива народ, слушайте как в 10.10 вернуть в трей регулятор громкости и индикатор раскладки, именно текстовый?
<paul11> у меня в асю не коннектица..(
<lynk1> paul11 у меня pidgin тож не хотит
<paul11> lynk1 у меня не тока он :)
<paul11> можт в аол проблемы?
<evanation> lynk1, правой кнопкой мыши на панели - добавить - аплет уведомлений
<SergeyIT> paul11, icq - день 10-ый
<paul11> у меня чувачки квипом сидят на винде, я пытался прописать их сервер и порт - не идёт :)
<lynk1> evanation спс, paul11 ну я пока на др не проверял но вот пиджин явно не робит подж асю
<SergeyIT> login.icq.com  port 443  и выключить ssl
<paul11> ага, пробовал
<paul11> щас, ещё раз
<paul11> ССЛ стоял :):)
<paul11> заработало :)
<paul11> спасибо
<paul11> очень спасибо
<lynk1> SergeyIT спс заработал)))
<SergeyIT> paul11, lynk1 - да не за что, таблетки уже 10 дней везде имеются
<lynk1> evanation  а можно как нить убрать иконку клавиатуры и чтоб тока осталась текстовая раскладка?
<paul11> я ток сегодня убунту поставил
<paul11> вчера
<paul11> до этого на мандриве работало
<lynk1> а я как не запаривался так как он нормально пахал до вчерашнего дня
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем привет
<lynk1> хай
<[v-8]_jupiter> Есть спецы по openvz?
<evanation> lynk1, все можно настроить с помощью изменения кода и компилирования
<evanation> =))
<lynk1> evanation ну спасибо обрадовал)))
<evanation> lynk1, а в стандартном аплете вроде такой настройки нету
<[v-8]_jupiter> Скажите в контейнере openvz можно поднять squid?
<[v-8]_jupiter> сам squid то запустил а вот iptables я так понимаю там нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> или не доступны
<lynk1> дак я уже понял что нет но просто мож как то через конфиги можно, просто больно много места за ненужным делом занимает
<evanation> lynk1, есть какойто стороний аплет
<evanation> lynk1, он показывает флаг страны
<evanation> lynk1, только я название не знаю
<lynk1> не мне без этого надо:-D я говорю просто текст бы без этой дибильной иконки которая нафиг по сути не нужна
<evanation> lynk1, всм тот аплет показывает только флаг
<MindGame> Всем доброго времени суток)
<evanation> lynk1, вобщем копай в этом направлении
<evanation> =)))))
<lynk1> evanation  я понял но мне говорю же просто текст бы а то по пьяни я и родной флаг не узнаю))
<lynk1> лан понятно))
<lynk1> MindGame прива
<evanation> lynk1, поищи аплет котрый только текст показывает )
<lynk1> ок, если найду сообщить вам?
<evanation> lynk1, мея стандартный устраивает )
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, как-то не пойму [v-8] - это 8-ми клапанный? (
<lynk1> слушайте кто 10.10 CD устанавливал с флешки после установки языковых пакетов у всех остались корявости перевода или нет?
<evanation> где именно корявости?
<lynk1> да почти везде есть небольшие
<lynk1> допустим "Загрузки" не перевелась
<evanation> lynk1, что за загрузки?
<a2tech> папка
<lynk1> папка Загрузки, Downloads в 9 минте все было норм
<a2tech> Ребята, а где Света?
<chravn> троли дальше ))
<chravn> на международном уровне по слухам
<a2tech> уже генту осваивает дальше)))
<a2tech> аааааа)))))
<a2tech> понятненько)
<evanation> lynk1, ставил lucid с флешки, норм всё переводилось
<chravn> но всё равно как минимум день хорошего натсроения получился
<a2tech> жаль, было интересно за ней понаблюдать)
<a2tech> chravn: да да)
<lynk1> дак я тоже с флехи поставил, все норм на минте было, потом убунту 10.10 так же с флехи ставид, все норм поставилось, скачал пакеты языка но есть небольшие корявости
<chravn> a2tech:  может кто пронеё больше знает?
<chravn> вчера evanation вроде ей больше всех помогал. ))
<evanation> =)
<chravn> колись что с девушкой сделал.
<lynk1> evanation ты чего постоянно цвет меняешь?
<evanation> посоветовал винду поставить
<evanation> ))
<evanation> lynk1, всм?
<lynk1> evanation извращенец, зачем же так жестоко
<a2tech> а вроде уже свадьбу сыграть хотели, а?
<chravn> хотя она из омска а про него такие вещи в интырнетах говаривают
<a2tech> evanation, не получилась любовь))))
<evanation> да ппц =(
<lynk1> evanation в прямом, то зеленый то желтый, или вас тут таких двое?
<evanation> lynk1, каких????
<evanation> =))))))0
<evanation> это мб у тебя с чатом не то?
<a2tech> chravn, Света из Омска?
<chravn> да
<evanation> a2tech, я разным цветом пишу?
<a2tech> нет одним
<chravn> evanation: возможно цвт нка менятся когда обращаешься ))
<evanation> ага точна
<lynk1> ник у тя двух цветов, то обычный зеленый то жирный желтый
<evanation> lynk1, когда я к тебе по ники обращаюсь то у тебя чат выделяет цветом, чтобы ты обратил внимание что к тебе обращаются
<lynk1> а ясно, кстати тут есть что то вроде "Ответить" а то как то не удобно в ручную ники писать?
<chravn>  lynk1:  копипасть
<lynk1> chravn: ну спс
<chravn> а ктонить с HASP'ом под линуксом работал?
<chravn>  lynk1:  я так и делаю.
<evanation> lynk1, пиши первые буквы ника и таб нажимай
<a2tech> нет, но тоже есть необходимость
<lynk1> chravn: хреново
<evanation> вот что мирк скрипты с людями делают =(((
<a2tech> chravn, у тебя трудности какие то возникли с haspom&
<lynk1> evanation: ну так уже лучше, спс))
<chravn> a2tech: просто думаю  лицензии для 1с раздовать хотел посоветоваться стоит ли лезть или нихай на венде пашет
<evanation> lynk1, в терминале тоже таб можно нажимать для автозаполнения
<a2tech> в смысле на винде не пашет? на какую платформу ключи то?
<lynk1> evanation:  эт я уже знаю, вызубрил учебник по убунту:-D
<evanation> lynk1, =))
<lynk1> evanation:  но вот с IRC  просто никогда дела не имел вот и не знаю, так что я у вас тут первый день в первый раз))
<a2tech> в лине с етерсофтовсикм вайном все норм работаем, только я вот с апаратным ключом хочу разобраться
<evanation> lynk1, есть квирк клиент, в нем можно настроить чтобы типа ответа было
<lynk1> evanation: ну потом посмотрю, слушай а в колонке пользователей цвета рандомно или как то определенно назначаются?
<evanation> lynk1, lynk1 рандомно вроде
<evanation> я вырубил цветные ники
<DarthWantuz> http://www.google-melange.com/gci/program/list_tasks/google/gci2010
<lynk1> evanation:  ясненько, мне забавно, а можно вырубить чтоб не было сообщений кто вошел а кто зашел а то как то мешаются слегка)
<DarthWantuz> не рандомно, а по какому-то алгоритму (если в квирке)
<evanation> lynk1, как то можно.. щя посмотрю
<chravn> а как это всё отрубить?
<lynk1> DarthWantuz: а если в пиджине?
<DarthWantuz> lynk1: тоже
<lynk1> DarthWantuz: мде, интересно каким образом этот алгоритм работает
<DarthWantuz> открой исходники да посмотри :3
<chravn> color {
<chravn> magic
<chravn> }
<lynk1> DarthWantuz: ага енсли б я в этом еще че то понимал)) я и так совсем недавно с линуксом начал знакомится))
<evanation> random(256); вот как пашит ))))))
<evanation> хотя не
<evanation> в мирк 16 цветов
<lynk1> evanation: знач наобум))
<evanation> да это я придумал
<evanation> =))
<lynk1> ясн
<evanation> мне лень исходники смотреть
<lynk1> лень великая штука))
<lynk1> а как цветные ники вырубить?
<lynk1> а то уже в глазах рябит))
<evanation> lynk1, в настройках чата смотри
<evanation> в тексте
<evanation> всм в категории текст
<evanation> lynk1, насчет входов выходов чот найти не могу
<lynk1> эм, а в пиджине это где?
<evanation> lynk1, не юзаю пиджин
<a2tech> df
<evanation> lynk1, нашел где отрубить входы выходы
<a2tech> вы
<chravn> lynk1:  я тоже в пиджине не нашёл
<lynk1> evanation: жаль, ну тогда щас качну квирк
<lynk1> ток скажите как на англ он пишется полностью
<evanation> lynk1, kvirk
<evanation> lynk1, только я не знаю как его настраивать
<lynk1> блин а в синаптике его нема
<a2tech> pidgin
<lynk1> нашел
<lynk1> kvirc
<evanation> точно
<evanation> ошибся с последней буквой
<evanation> соный сижу )
<lynk1> нихрена он весит!!! мде... нет слов
<[koshka]> че качаем?
<evanation> он еще библиотеки кедовские поставит
<evanation> [koshka], квирк ))
<DarthWantuz> надо в исходном коде генерацию искать
<lynk1> [koshka]: kvirc
<[koshka]> а че не вичат?
<evanation> [koshka], вичат консольный?
<DarthWantuz> evanation: да
<DarthWantuz> тогда уж irssu
<lynk1> evanation: а без них никак?((
<DarthWantuz> *irssi
<skai> [koshka]: кого убила?
<evanation> вопрос по консоли тогда
<DarthWantuz> lynk1: это же Kvirc
<[koshka]> skai: пока все живы
<evanation> есть видеопроигрыватель консольный?
<skai> [koshka]: плохо работаешь
<DarthWantuz> evanation: mplayer
<[koshka]> skai: я просто добрая...
<lynk1> DarthWantuz: мда... весело, ну на пару часов скачки
<[koshka]> DarthWantuz: а чем вичат плох?
<DarthWantuz> skai: или vlcc
<skai> [koshka]: да ну?а кто грозился поубивать всех?
<DarthWantuz> [koshka]: мне irssi больше симпатизирует (weechat не смог приконнектится к ipv6 серверу)
<evanation> мб иксы отрубить и прогами только консольными пользоватся )
<DarthWantuz> evanation: вобщем mplayer лушче
<evanation> только вот ютуб не посмотришь =\
<evanation> в консоли
<DarthWantuz> evanation: вывод видео в X11 быстрее будет, без гуи совсем слега гемморойно
<DarthWantuz> Youtube можно смотреть из консоли вполне
<evanation> как? )
<DarthWantuz> через тот же mplayer, только КОСТЫЛN
<evanation> ммм
<DarthWantuz> написать скрипт, который получает url видео по его id и пихает его в мплеер
<a2tech> нормально сообщения отображаются?
<evanation> кстати как на этом сервер из эвей выйти? пишу /away для выхода из него, и пишет что я нахожусь в эвее
<chravn> а ктонибудь знает что за плагин для фирефокса чтобы в трансмишен с веб интерфейсом  торренты добовлять?
<a2tech> у меня?
<lynk1> a2tech: а должны не нормально?
<DarthWantuz> evanation: от клиента зависит, а не от сервера
<a2tech> должны нормально) спс
<lynk1> chravn: дак а ты поищи
<evanation> а как в иксчате выходить?
<evanation> я просто раньше ник только менял
<chravn> lynk1: не знаю где копать.
<chravn> lynk1:  просто уже даже не помню где слышал про него
<lynk1> chravn: ну как где копать, в расширениях для скачки
<chravn> где вообще плагины для фирефокса искать я оперой пользуюсь всю жизнь
<evanation> на сайте файерфокса
<[koshka]> skai: я передумала :(
<lynk1> chravn: https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/
<sharikoff> кто знает что такое GPT
<sharikoff> и как с этим бороться
<sharikoff> skai: q
<sharikoff> De_Abler: q
<sharikoff> таак
<Cherni_y> народ ни кто не слышал о 3d просмотре домашней паапки
<sharikoff> а кто ставил линукс на диск больше 3 тб?
<Ragnareg> а что есть такие физически?
<rapidsp> рейдом можно собрать :)
<Ragnareg> ну эт понятно
<DarthWantuz> sharikoff: а в чём проблема же?
<sharikoff> размечать чем?
<De_Abler> sharikoff: fdisk уже не канает?
<sharikoff> rapidsp: это аппаратный рейд корзинка 6 дисков
<sharikoff> рейд 10
<sharikoff> на интеле
<sharikoff> De_Abler: fdisk не умеет больше 2
<De_Abler> хм, прикольно
<DarthWantuz> может, parted?
<sharikoff> умеет parted
<evanation> ребят, как при разрыве впн соединения сделать так чтобы конект был автоматом?
<sharikoff> но! там GPT
<sharikoff> это типа мбр тока интеловское
<DarthWantuz> иии?
<sharikoff> цент не умеет грузитться с этого
<De_Abler> дык может ставить не в мбр?
<sharikoff> на дебе нету дровов на рейд как и на убунте
<De_Abler> загрузчик всмысле
<DarthWantuz> установи TestDisk'ом MBR
<sharikoff> De_Abler: нету там мбр
<sharikoff> нету физически
<De_Abler> вот и я говорю
<sharikoff> это как есть биос
<De_Abler> центось хочет загрузчик вписать в мбр, а ты ей скажи не туда
<sharikoff> а есть efi
<sharikoff> De_Abler: до этого не ждоходит
<sharikoff> *доходит
<De_Abler> тоесть сам диск не грузится?
<sharikoff> говорит у вас GPT а система не может загрузиться с GPT
<sharikoff> и ппц
<sharikoff> досвидания
<De_Abler> мда
<De_Abler> дила
<rapidsp> короче сделать 2 массива и не мучиться :)
<sharikoff> дила седня часов 7 были
<sharikoff> rapidsp: 2 массива это как?
<DarthWantuz> может, загрузчик поменять?
<rapidsp> один под систему, друной данные
<DarthWantuz> ядро переконпелировать?
<olejka> хррр
<olejka> у кого ща в kvm винда крутится!?
<olejka> у кого она блин, нормально работает?
<DarthWantuz> olejka: она даже на реальном железе работает как говно мамонта
<sharikoff> DarthWantuz: ядро перекоНпелировать как? если я еще систему не могу поставить
<De_Abler> sharikoff: If you have this problem from within the Centos Partition GUI press Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get to console mode and the 'urandom' for a couple of minutes. Note that you don't need to do the whole drive.
<olejka> DarthWantuz: Нормально работает, при нормальных руках и на нормальном железе
<De_Abler> #dd if=/dev-urandom of=/dev/<hdd device node>
<sharikoff> De_Abler: где нашел?
<De_Abler> sharikoff: http://www.centos.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=14271
<DarthWantuz> sharikoff: wget kernel.org/someshit && tar xf someshit-2.6 && cd someshit-2.6 && make menuconfig && make -j65535
<De_Abler> sharikoff: гуглил по centos gpt
<sharikoff> DarthWantuz: ты емае читал чо я писал?
<DarthWantuz> olejka: она не может нормально работать по определению
<sharikoff> на чем собирать то?
<sharikoff> системы нету
<DarthWantuz> с livecd какого-нибудь же
<sharikoff> De_Abler: чо завтре после 6 делаешь?
<DarthWantuz> или #gentoo поставь
<De_Abler> sharikoff: вообще планировал дома быть
<De_Abler> а там как получится
<De_Abler> sharikoff: ты звони ежели чего, меня тут спать зовут =)
<sharikoff> De_Abler: а может на часок получится сьездить?
<sharikoff> De_Abler: ок
<Tonius> всем привет
<lynk> Tonius: прива
<Tonius> поставил себе тут на сервер apt-cacher-ng
<Tonius> всё работает вроде люди обновляются
<voland2807> Всем приветиК!!!
<chravn> хм
<lynk> voland2807: прива
<chravn> а не адепт ли это светы?
<voland2807> mount -t smbfs -o iocharset=utf8 //192.168.0.2/2_server /home/ftp/public/server2
<Tonius> но в файлике /var/log/apt-cacher-ng/apt-cacher.err постоянно пишется одноитоже сообщение known data hit, don't write to...
<Tonius> что эт значит ?
<voland2807> как прописть дабы не нужно было вводить пароль ьак как его нету?
<chravn> voland2807: sshfs лучше ))
<voland2807> поконкретнее пожалуйста
<voland2807> я хочу у убунту сервер командой монтировать шару с винд. ХР
<chravn> voland2807: -o username=nobody ljcnfdm
<chravn> voland2807:  -o iocharset=utf8,username=USER,password=PASSWORD
<voland2807> а пароль?
<chravn> voland2807:  вот так вернее
<voland2807> или если без юзера то и автоматом без пароля?
<voland2807> а .... понял
<voland2807> попробую, СПАСИБО
<voland2807> а прописными обязательно???
<chravn> я хз такую проблему решил просто добовлением юзера
<voland2807> спасибо!
<a2tech> это все молчат просто?
<chravn> a2tech: всмысле?
<a2tech> а,  не норм все) просто тут перенастраивал кое что) зашел и тишина в канале
<chravn> a2tech:  тишина и мёртвые с косами стоять
<a2tech> ага)
<a2tech> или сонные с косями
<chravn> ))
<chravn> кто-нибудь в курсе как в джаббер сейчас голос получить?
<chravn> а ктонибудь тут в астериске разбирается?
<lynk> люди, а как поджпись при выходе врубить?
<a2tech> в клиенте
<a2tech> в настройках
<a2tech> )
<lynk> а поточнее мона?))
<DebianClone> привет, православные!
<a2tech> у тебя какой клиент?
<lynk> пиджин
<a2tech> привет
<DebianClone> а уменя консольный irssi
<DebianClone> ы:)
<a2tech> ыыы)))
<lynk> DebianClone: прива антихрист))
<a2tech> я не сомневался)
<a2tech> в pidgin вроде нету даже
<DebianClone> да вот взамывать тянет :)
<DebianClone> взламывать*
<a2tech> че тянет?
<a2tech> аааа
<DebianClone> !whois DebianClone
<a2tech> я думал вмазывать)))) дуал торч-линуксоид)
<a2tech> бот спит?
<DebianClone> с бабой трахается
<DebianClone> :D
<a2tech> !Green
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Green'
<DebianClone> !Green
<lynk> слушайте, какой нормальный но немного весящий irc клиент, тока не квирк
<DebianClone> xchat
<DebianClone> или irssi
<lynk> cgc
<lynk> спс
<DebianClone> пробей в Google "Arch wiki lightweight"
<Nebulosa> тёмную силу ощущаю я в чате..
<chravn> Йда линуксоид???
<chravn> *Йода
<chravn> а какой нынче вайн по свежее
<skai> вайн не нужен
<ZeVoluciON> хлеб не нужен
<chravn> как не нужен? а поиграться
<skai> ZeVoluciON: нужен.без хлеба икорку размаывать приходиться по лобстерам
<ZeVoluciON> chravn: тебе багов в убунте на поиграться не хватает?
<ZeVoluciON> убунта - такой RPG
<chravn> ZeVoluciON: не убедил
<lynk> народ как настроить хчат на этот серв?
<chravn> а порой и хорор-квест
<skai> ZeVoluciON: скажи где ты находишь все эти "глюки"?я вот никаких не видел
<ZeVoluciON> ты их уже не замечаешь, как и фряшники
<skai> ZeVoluciON: у меня их нет
<chravn> skai: в  hand.conf  вставляешь строку hands = ass
<skai> chravn: мне больше нравится hands = shoulder
<ZeVoluciON> взять ту же неработающую аську
<Ilang> q all
<skai> chravn: с такой оптимизацией все отлично:)
<skai> ZeVoluciON: вот чет ну никак не отказывалась работать.мож тбе тоже убрать hands = ass из настроек тебя?
<chravn> ZeVoluciON:  у меня аська работает
<estklan> Одно разочарование в d4x качалке. 300 метров скачал на слабом инете, прихожу, а прога заново рестарнула закачку... у кого бывало такое а?
<ZeVoluciON> а у меня вот не работает
<chravn> skai: hand = to assholes так круче
<ZeVoluciON> уже четвертый год
<ZeVoluciON> ЧЯДНТ?
<skai> ZeVoluciON: ну что тут скажешь:)руки не оттуда растут
<Nebulosa> estklan: d4x rip
<chravn> ZeVoluciON:  ты имешь ввиду клиент аську?
<Nebulosa> estklan: multiget юзай
<estklan> Nebulosa: а rip - что это такое?
<Nebulosa> estklan: !rip
<estklan> !rip
<ubuntuhelp> Информация для рипа дисков тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. Чтобы рипнуть диск в KDE напишите audiocd:// в Konqueror
<ZeVoluciON> хехе
<Nebulosa> !RIP
<ZeVoluciON> !rest in peace
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rest in peace'
<Nebulosa> :(
<lynk> так ну что будем к хчату привыкать))
<chravn> Nebulosa:  регистр
<Nebulosa> lynk: не будем
<chravn> лан всем удачи потопал  я домой
<ZeVoluciON> канал убунты, а бот советы про кде даёт
<chravn> ZeVoluciON:  А на форуме убунты тоже. И даже иногда с линукс минтом помогают ))
<lynk> Nebulosa, будем еще как
<Nebulosa> empathy only
<lynk> Nebulosa, фанат что ли?))
<Nebulosa> приверженец.
<rapidsp> сектант :)
<lynk> хех, ниче бывает, я на хчате пока инет нормальный не врубили, потом посмотрю какие еще есть
<Nebulosa> rapidsp: пазвольте!
<|rapidsp|> ping
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Fail!
<olejka> сломал мозг
<olejka> сейчас появились люди владеющие qemu?
<Ve0> друзя, помогите!
<SergeyIT> olejka, гипс поможет
<lynk> Ve0, а что такое?
<SergeyIT> Ve0, Друзь - это не сюда )
<Ve0> поднимаю gre тунель, тунель по оба конца виден, но вот локалки за роуторами между тунелем не видятся...
<Ilang> есть у коо леново, lenovo-sl-laptop собирал кто нибудь?
<Ve0> ни со шлюза, ни из локалки
<Ve0> пипец перечитал много чего... и гуглил
<SergeyIT> Ilang, это фирмы Лего?
<Ve0> но пипец, не понимаю что такое... тунель должен соеденить 2 локалки в одну... но не получается такого эфекта
<Ilang> SergeyIT:  lenovo SL
<Ilang> пытаюсь зарузить собранный модуль, ругаеться FATAL: Error inserting lenovo_sl_laptop (/lib/modules/2.6.32-25-generic/volatile/lenovo-sl-laptop.ko): No such device
<Ilang> загрузить*
<ddrone> всем привет
<ddrone> есть задачка - есть исполняемый файл (пусть prog). требуется сделать следующее: запустить ./prog < 01 > 01.out, ./prog < 02 > 02.out, и так далее до пятидесяти. не силён в bash, как написать скриптик который это сделает?
<skai> есть знающие smf2?
<some1> посоветуйте плоскую тему оформления в темных тонах
<lynk> some1, эт как плоскую?
<some1> lynk: типо так: http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/323/1/f/nodoka_midnight_flat_by_nottyl-d336c7u.png
<some1> но она слишком темная в некоторых приложениях плохо видно текст
<lynk> а настроить посветлее не думал?
<Ve0> есть тут кто владеет знаниями о маршрутизации и тоннелях?
<brestows> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrkrupL0ylo
<some1> lynk: пробовал... но выходит еще хуже QQ
<User481[web]> добрый день, можно ли сделать общим сетевым принтером, принтер подключенный к машине с UBUNTU?
<lynk> some1, ну тогда это тебе не темную а серую тему надо, и видно будет норм и не ярко
<Ve0> бесполезный канал какой то.....
<SergeyIT> ага )
<korvin> да ваще капец
<korvin> закрывать пора
<some1> lynk: ну буду искать...
<lynk> Ve0, смотря что тебе надо, знаешь не все люди занеимаются тем че делаешь ты
<Ve0> маршрутизацией никто не занимается?
<Ve0> че за бред!?
<lynk> some1, я так пользую Shiki-Brave и доволен, ток поднастроил слегка для нормального отображения и все
<lynk> Ve0, ну видимо из тех кто щас тут никто
<SergeyIT> Ve0, а чо за бред - маршрутизация?
<Ve0> SergeyIT: бред, что никто этим не занимается
<SergeyIT> Ve0, у меня этим маршрутизатор занимается ;)
<Ve0> SergeyIT: а тунели тожа маршрутизатор? )
<|rapidsp|> а туннелями - туннелятор :)
<sanek1> ог
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, у нас это это метро называется )
<lynk> люди кто использует у себя иконки Faenza?
<some1> lynk: на половину)
<lynk> some1, эт как?))
<some1> lynk: linux mint 10. там теперь faenza иконки только зеленые
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Failed!
<skai> lynk: что там в тебя с фаензой?
<lynk> хех, забавно, можешь скрин кинуть просто интересно как они зелеными выглядят, а теперь по делу, не кажется что последнее обновление в частности добавление иконок для хромиума и фаерфокса как то уже не так хорошо выглядят как изначальные, походу а
<lynk> втор начинает расслябляться
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell [koshka] about пинг
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='\xd0\xbf\xd0\xb8\xd0\xbd\xd0\xb3'
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell [koshka] about ping
<ubuntuhelp> [koshka], please see my private message
<Megido> Хелло пипл
<Megido> Так ша матюкаца буду
<lynk> Megido, а надо?))
<Megido> Канеш
<some1> lynk: http://s2.share.te.ua/b203034/some1_002.png
<lynk> skai, да просто такое ощущение что автор начинаект забивать на свой иконпак так как последнее обновление какое то хреновенькое вышло, иконки хромиума и firefox-а вообще ужас
<lynk> some1, фи какая гадость если чесно))
<lynk> Megido, а ты постарайся сдерживаться))
<sveta> Де там мой любимый?)))
<lynk> sveta, :-D смотря какой))
<some1> lynk: поетому юзаю gnome-wise ^^
<a2tech> О_о, привет Света, как прошла установка Windows?
<sveta> Линк, ты не в теме
<[koshka]> омг
<sveta> Какой виндовс?
<skai> [koshka]: вот хот ьктото тебя разбудил:)
<lynk> sveta, понял не буду мешать влюбленным))
<[koshka]> skai: ник меня разбудил
<sveta> Я генту ставлю, кто паможет?
<lynk> some1, нее вот их я на дух не переношу)) я вот думаю сам их поправить чтоб именно нормально смотрелись под общуу тему))
<skai> [koshka]: у тебя автопробуждение рпи появлении арсветы?
<[koshka]> skai: нет,чуйка видать
<[koshka]> случайно заглянула
<sveta> Я вот чет сделала а оно мне kernel panic
<skai> sveta: ты подожди.эванашен вернется - потролишь его:)
<[koshka]> омг, уже генту
<[koshka]> а как же убунту?
<inkvizitor68sl> sveta, опять  ник сменить забыл?
<skai> [koshka]: будет ржака:)
<[koshka]> будешь компилить?
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: няяяя =*
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], ня
<sveta> Кошка,Там сердечко кавайное)))
<olejka> есть ли разница между kvm и qemu?
<[koshka]> где сердечко?
<skai> sveta: так значит решил генту ставить?
<[koshka]> лучше frebsd тогда
<[koshka]> :D
<sveta> Решила!
<skai> @kick sveta join gentoo-ru
<skai> делаю это для блага канала:)
<[koshka]> ах
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, огромная
<[koshka]> я теперь в растроенных чувствах
<skai> [koshka]: а нехай флейм разводить с тролями:)
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, kvm - хардварь виртуализайция, QEMU - софтварная
<inkvizitor68sl> первая почи не имеет потерь в производительности, вторая - любо бешено кушает ЦПУ
<Megido> Не шали!
<skai> sveta: ааааа.мегидо.это ты
<skai> Megido: а я чтото даж не заметил:)
<Megido> Весь прикол испортил :D
 * [koshka] в печале
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: Я тут весь день пытаюсь в kvm на i5 винду поставить, загрузка процессора и HDD такие что работать нереально =(
<mva> @voice Megido
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, это QEMU
<mva> olejka, это намёк
<[koshka]> mva: ня!
<mva> [koshka], ня
<inkvizitor68sl> расскажите ка мне лучше, есть ли у d525 VT ?
<Megido> mva, Бака
<mva> Megido, ща ещё бан дам
<Megido> Нафик?
<skai> Megido: он знает мунспик:)
<mva> это канал не для игрушек в трансвестита
<mva> да и вообще
<mva> не для троллинга
<Megido> Пчму? Свете ж можна
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: Чере virt-manager ставил, в настройках kvm указывал.. нарыл то что рекомендуют кеш выключать... не помогает - все равно лагает
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: ты что юзаешь ?
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, я йузаю i7.
<inkvizitor68sl> и virt-install
<padavan> Привет всем, подскажите как к github приконнектится по shh??
<padavan> Делаю так  ssh git@github.com а он мне в ответ Permission denied (publickey).
<padavan> Ключи делаю как здесь написанно http://help.github.com/linux-key-setup/
<skai> Megido: света поимела еванашена и сбежала:)
<mva> padavan, а ты залил ключи туда?
<padavan> да
<skai> Megido: а ты не сбегаешь:)
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: Дома тоже i7 и 12 гг оперативы... тож ставилось так что лучше б не ставилось.
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня всё отливчно ставится
<Megido> Скай, а я просто ник переименую :D
<mva> padavan, ssh -v git@github.com ?
<inkvizitor68sl> правда не загружается, ну да фиг с ним
<olejka> сама система на SSD винте....
<mva> padavan, а вообще, 90%, что ты не правильно залил ключ
<padavan> ssh -v git@github.com тоже самое http://paste.org.ru/?dheyzb
<inkvizitor68sl> padavan, git@github.com ?
<inkvizitor68sl> шутить изволите?
<padavan> на гитхабе в заголовок кдюча написал lil-oleg@ya.ru а текст ключа написал содержимое файла /.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: ты сейчас можешь запустить win и в virt-manager посмотреть - осображается ли состояние дискового ввода-вывода?
<inkvizitor68sl> или вы смогли зарегаться там с ником git ?
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, отображается
<olejka> у меня нет, ощущение что лагает именно из за диска.
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: А какая файловый формат если не секрет ? raw
<inkvizitor68sl> .img raw
<inkvizitor68sl> но
<Megido> Raw4?
<inkvizitor68sl> на QEMU винда тупо не ставится
<inkvizitor68sl> часа 2-3 висит в установке
<inkvizitor68sl> потом мне ждать надоело
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и установленная тупит потом, понятное дело
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: вот у меня сейчас это и наблюдается что под qemu что под kvm  =(
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: никакие конфиги дополнительно неправил?
<padavan> ssh -v lil-oleg@github.com тоже самое
<inkvizitor68sl> если наблюдается - значит не kvm
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, дебиан, kvm из бэкпортов.
<padavan> может права какие нить надо поставить на файл сключом?
<ZeVoluciON> какие-нибудь точно надо
<inkvizitor68sl> padavan, угу, он должен быть доступен для чтения только тебе
<inkvizitor68sl> и вообще весь каталог ssh должен быть с такими правами
<ZeVoluciON> но он бы ругался на это
<mva> +1
<skai> [koshka]:
<padavan> все так же)
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: acpi apic используются?
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, да
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё раз повторюсь. если тупо висит и не ставится - это чистый QEMU, а не KVM
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: напрягает что не отображется дисковый ввод-вывод
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыг
<padavan> а что ssh аутентификация только для платных акков работает?
<mva> padavan, no
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: какие нить дрова надо ставить ? модули в систему?
<padavan> а  какого же хера он тогда не аутентифицируется
<inkvizitor68sl> virtio дрова
<inkvizitor68sl> в винду
<olejka> только после этого ввод-вывод будет виден?
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: где их взять?
<inkvizitor68sl> скачать.
<padavan> а в папке с ключами(.ssh) должен быть файл config?
<inkvizitor68sl> ввод-вывод на этапе установки будет виден без них
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: не видит. Скорое всего kvm встал некорректно
<edgbla> гимп кто-нить юзает?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну kvm на убунте вещь вообще некорректная
<edgbla> как сделать гиф из двух кадров чтоб по полсекунды каждый кадр показывал?
<User392[web]> Всем привет!
<User392[web]> Нужна помощь!
<User392[web]> Вернее совет
<skai> !ask | User392[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User392[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спяÑ
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> что с ним?
<inkvizitor68sl> dreamOff, ня!
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ник у вебюзера длинный слишком наверное
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<Angel_ok> User392[web]: даже боту стало интересно
<skai> !ask | inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спÑ
<User392[web]> Что лучше поставить в интернет кафе для управления. Все машины на Убунту
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: да.это изза длинны ника
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, ник слишком длинный, вот что с ним
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> сурова
<mva> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<skai> убрать слово , возможно,
<Yuretsz> Всем привет
<skai> думаю хватит
<Angel_ok> извините, можно спросить?
<Yuretsz> Кто знает как железяку насильно запихнуть в Network manager ?
<skai> !ask | Angel_ok
<ubuntuhelp> Angel_ok: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<Angel_ok> во, и мне ответил)
<Angel_ok> спасибо)
<mva> !no ask is Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят :)
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that mva
<User392[web]> Что лучше поставить в интернет кафе для управления. Все машины на Убунту
<mva> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> ask is Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят :)
<mva> !no ask is <reply> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят :)
<mva> !no ask is <reply> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят :)
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that mva
<mva> !ask
<skai> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят:)
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask | inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, please see my private message
<skai> 225 символов
<skai> !no ask is <reply> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит никто не знает, или те, кто знает
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> — спят:)
<skai> !ask is <reply> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит никто не знает, или те, кто знает —
<ubuntuhelp> But ask already means something else!
<skai>  спят:)
<skai> !ask Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят:)
<mva> !no ask is <reply> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that mva
<mva> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mva> !ask| ubuntuhelp
<ubuntuhelp> ubuntuhelp: please see above
<mva> !ask| ubuntuhelp
<skai> !ask | inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl: please see above
<inkvizitor68sl> хаха
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell inkvizitor68sl about ask
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, please see my private message
<lynk> file:///home/lynk/%D0%A0%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2.png
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну как?
<lynk> сори
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ну там нормально прилетает
<inkvizitor68sl> даже с учетом <skai> wants you to know: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спрос
<skai> !ask | evanation-afk
<ubuntuhelp> evanation-afk: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Yuretsz> Кто не играется с ботом, может подсказать как заставить устройство отображаться в Нетворк манагере?
<lynk> Yuretsz, так оно автоматом должно определяться
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: и тут нормально:)
<inkvizitor68sl> Yuretsz, им не польуется уже никто давно ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> мне ifconfig намного сподручнее
<inkvizitor68sl> ну только для беспроводных сетей NM трудится
<Yuretsz> lynk: Ага, только определялось оно раньше через хал, который выпилили
<Yuretsz> lynk: А теперь вообще нихрена не находит
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь есть device kit
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, ты не прав, ифконфиг еще ни разу не пользовал (
<Yuretsz> inkvizitor68sl: ifconfig в модем не звонит :) Да и мне надо решение без консоли, чтобы жене отдать
<inkvizitor68sl> SergeyIT, так начни же
<inkvizitor68sl> Yuretsz, в модем умеют wvdial звонить
<inkvizitor68sl> кнопочки на панели рулят.
<Yuretsz> inkvizitor68sl: Надо бы манагер, я уже к нему научил
<lynk> народ, кто пользует иконки Faenza  и кто обновлялся знает как выглядит иконка хромиума, по моему мнению она страшная, вот простенький вариант изменения иконки для лучшего вида, оцените плиз, кому понравится могу потом кинуть svg-шку http://s2.share.te.ua/b203080/t63
<lynk> ee20yez.png
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, да ну его...
<Yuretsz> wvdial работает без проблем
<lynk> http://s2.share.te.ua/b203080/t63ee20yez.png
<Yuretsz> lynk: ссылка битый
<Yuretsz> О, небитый
<lynk> Yuretsz, не битая, второе сообщение жми
<lynk> просто не влезла
<mva> lynk, дайвай свгшку сейчас :)
<Yuretsz> lynk: Ну я оценил. Нормально, как у хрома
<mva> и таки есть такая же, только с перламутро^W^Wкруглая? :)
<mva> lynk, 1) ompldr.org, 2) да, оригинал был бы кстати (если есть в svg) ;)
<skai> @voice [koshka]
<lynk> mva, так оригинал именно обычный или под такую обработку?
<mva> а в чем разница?
<lynk> mva, разница в том что от хрома еще сделать придется)) так щас ссыль дам
<lynk> mva, http://ompldr.org/vNmE2aA/chromium-browser.svg
<mva> :))
<mva> толсто же
<mva> а
<mva> это их косяк был, извини
<mva> :)
<lynk> mva, щас сделаю и кину такую же тока от хрома
<lynk> mva, http://ompldr.org/vNmE2ag/google-chrome.svg   лови свой хром, FireFox переделать или не пользуешь?
<mva> lynk, а покажи оригиналы? :)
<lynk> mva,  оригиналы такие же тока без рамки
<mva> а
<lynk> и как раз без нее тупо просто жесть
<lynk> я решил вернуть общий дух темы потому как без рамок такое ощущение что это не Faenza
<skai> @voice [koshka]
<skai> [koshka]: как?
<lynk> mva, кстати вот доработанная иконка, просто забыл исправить кое что http://ompldr.org/vNmE2bQ/google-chrome.svg
<skai> lynk: а ты в svg шаришь?
<SergeyIT> skai, ты кошку как елку решил украсить?
<User942[web]> Как сжедать так, чтобы после загрузки ситемы работало лишь одно единственное установленное приложение?
<SergeyIT> User942[web], GUI или консольное?
<User942[web]> ГУИ
<skai> [koshka]:
<skai> @voice [koshka]
<SergeyIT> [koshka], придется тебе в питер ехать - просить защиты у общества защиты кошачьих, у нас сейчас в защиту тигров народ на междусобойчик собирается.
<User942[web]> Или может посоветуете хорошее приложение для работы интернет кафе
<mva> User942[web], что в твоём понимании значит "работало только одно"?
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: зачем? =)
<mva> при минимальном опыте можно так или иначе запустить что угодно
<User942[web]> Чтобы пользователю в клубе было доступно лишь одно игровое приложение при заблокированном экране? Это вообще реально. Киоск не понравился совсем
<[koshka]> можно мне девойс?)
<Mozgoff> Kakaya kodirovka?
<skai> [koshka]: зачем?плюсик же есть:)
<skai> !utf8 | Mozgoff
<ubuntuhelp> Mozgoff: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Mozgoff> Spasibo
<[koshka]> skai: так девойс прошу ;D а то будут думать что я нарушитель :D
<[koshka]> шалю тут
<skai> [koshka]: :)
<skai> @voice skai
<skai> [koshka]: так лучше?:)
<[koshka]> ну вот так ладно:) пусть будет
<skai> @devoice skai [koshka]
<skai> нехай в одной когорте с мегидо быть:)а то подумают, что он хороший
<lynk> skai,  ну так, я больше по растре, но в векторе в принципе тоже неплохо
<skai> lynk: если дам два простых картинко флага - ты их в векторе смог бы изобразить?хочу проверить способ лечения бага с флагами
<lynk> ну могу почему нет, если конеш они не больно сложные просто я с вектором не так давно знаком
<lynk> skai, короче кидай а там точно скажу смогу или нет
<lynk> skai, ты куда пропал?
<skai> lynk: сча.оперу помогал соседу снести и познать модульные браузеры
<skai> http://itmages.com/image/view/81216/97edef1a
<skai> http://itmages.com/image/view/81217/7d8089b6
<skai> вот два флага
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=28745
<skai> а вот ржака
<abra> skai, ))))
<abra> skai, фанат Wayland'а походу)
<skai> итс дэд, джим:)
<only_you> skai: а украинского флага нету?
<skai> only_you: не.вроде там где я брал - был, но мне он не нужен был:0
<only_you> не помнишь где брал?)
<skai> не.незалежного там нет
<skai> попроси lynk нарисовать в комплекте
<mva> skai,
<skai> mva:
<mva> emerge omploader
<lynk> skai, так ну нарисовать в принципе смогу но это работа не быстрая, если нужны просто такие же (разрешение) то можно просто перевести в формат а не заного отрисовывать но при увеличении будет качество теряться
 * skai и только перекати поле пролетело между ними
<mva> надоели уже непрямые ссылки
<mva> :)
<skai> lynk: ну перевести чтобы он себя свг считал.а не просто переименовать:)чтобы проверить глюк с отображением флагов вне индикатор апплета
<lynk> skai, ну переделать в svg дело 5 секунд а вот заного отрисовать это минимум на два дня
<skai> lynk: да я не тороплюсь.сделаешь - выложи в http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=84817.0;all эту тему и все:)
<andy_> Товрищи, доброго времени суток! подскажите если кто сталкивался: не могу настроить звук под тв тюнер в Ubuntu 10, очень тихо играет. Может кто сталкивался?
<skai> andy_: это характерная проблема для тивитюнеров марки "тивитюнер" и звуковых карт марки "звуковуха".они не дружат
<lynk> skai,  именно эти надо отрисовать заного или мона свои сделать?
<lynk> skai, именно для тебя так сказать?
<skai> lynk: ну хотелось бы чтобы выглядели такими развевающимися:)у меня они просто красиво на панели смотрятся:)но фантазию у тебя я не ограничиваю:)творческий полет нельзя прерывать:)
<lynk> skai, ну я тогда если че придумаю свое внесу а то эти уж больно игрушечные)
<skai> lynk: давай:)
<lynk> skai, ты ING что ли?
<skai> lynk: не
<skai> lynk: я скай
<lynk> skai,  тогда скинь скрин своей панели а я попробую подобрать под нее
<skai> http://static.itmages.com/i/10/1123/h_1290532464_e4cc8dd1fc.png
<skai> русский получше выглядит
<skai> на нем блики видны:)
<skai> @voice [koshka]
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Есть контакт.
<skai> ubuntuhelp: хоть ты не молчишь
<Ragnareg> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Ragnareg, Понг.
<[koshka]> skai: ня)
<skai> ага:)нарушители вернулись:))
<[koshka]> :P
<skai> [koshka]: че как оно?
<Yuretsz> Скажите, что может быть. На десктопе нетворк манагер позволяет подключиться и через модем и через телефон. А на ноуте нетворк манагер не видит нихрена
<Yuretsz> Может это быть связано с тем, что у меня на десктопе убунта грейженая - перегрейженая, а на ноуте чистая установка
<Yuretsz> ?
<VMV> всем привет
<Ragnareg> привет
<VMV> народ, как в ubuntu присоединить один раздел к другому?
<VMV> вот мне надо присоединить свободный раздел к хомяку
<VMV> это возможно?
<a2tech> VMV: все возможно
<Toxa_Russia> доброго времени суток! помогите пожалуйста настроить юсб модем Мтс мф 627
<Toxa_Russia> версия 10,04(УБУНТУ)
<VMV> a2tech, как?
<a2tech> VMV: я думаю с помошью рук и головы, немного подумать надо только
<a2tech> Gparted
<VMV> a2tech, ну это понятно...просто не нагуглил ниче путевого..
<a2tech> Gparted
<Toxa_Russia> пожалуйста!!!!
<VMV> a2tech, спс, щас попробую
<Yuretsz> Toxa_Russia: Легко
<xmi89> у меня zte mf100 и не убунту
<Yuretsz> Toxa_Russia: Делаешь ему еджект в списке устройств
<Yuretsz> Toxa_Russia: после этого оно должно появиться в нетворк-манагере
<rumanzo> Ребят, всем привет. Вопрос у меня, при использовании distcc параметры оптимизации для gcc будут использоваться с целевой машины?
<Toxa_Russia> Yuretsz, можешь по подробней рассказать про еджект?
<Yuretsz> Переход-компьютер
<Yuretsz> ДОлжен увидеть левое устройство
<xmi89> там вроде надо usb-modeswitch установить и настроить потом gnome-ppp на нужный модем
<alkelarev> куда-то исчезла мелодия при загрузке (ubuntu 10.04). как восстановить, не знаю. галочки, что она должна быть, стоят...
<Yuretsz> Toxa_Russia: Только что три минуты назад сам гуглил по этому поводу
<artus> вечер
<[koshka]> artus: ня
<xmi89> кстати а в mf 627 не надо ничего удалять из модема, чтобы он нормально в линуксе работал?
<artus> [koshka]: мур ) че тут интересненького? )
<Toxa_Russia> Yuretsz, спасибо. щас попробую что-нить намутить
<[koshka]> та пока ничего не заметила :)
<[koshka]> все тихо,спокойно
<Yuretsz> Toxa_Russia: Вообще сделай lsusb и гугли по тому что выдаст, так быстрее найдешь
<[koshka]> блин) войс на мне:D
<artus> [koshka]: че так?
<VMV> a2tech, а там дальше как?
<[koshka]> artus: та это Скай) просто так
<VMV> форматить его в ext4?
<a2tech> VMV: у тебя там данные есть?
<artus> аа))) тренируетцо)
<VMV> на хомяке?
<a2tech> да
<VMV> да
<[koshka]> artus: издевается) и хайлатит:)))
<artus> хех )
<a2tech> дак зачем тогда форматировать?
<Toxa_Russia> а в какой из вкладок он должен появиться?
<VMV> ну это был раздел в вистой восстановочный
<VMV> на ноуте
<a2tech> ну тогда форматируй)))
<VMV> уже))
<VMV> просто как его присоединить к хому?
<a2tech> я же сказал Gparted
<TomFarr> Как заставить Dect телефон звонить по sip сетям?
<VMV> поставил, там форматнул, и? там нет пункта присоединить, и у хома нет пункта изменить размер(доступного)
<VMV> его нужно сначала отмонтировать?
<a2tech> конечно
<TomFarr> http://sc.gf-d.in/subdmn/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19
<VMV>  а как это сделать не выходя из сеанса?
<VMV> или так нельзя?
<a2tech> можно
<artus> никак )
<artus> если не хочеш потерять все нажитое непосильным трудом )
<VMV> не хочу
<VMV> в том-то и дело))
<a2tech> грузись с диска и изменяй размер раздела
<a2tech> в чем проблема то?
<artus> a2tech: это как жеш так можно ресайзить хом поживому то? ану раскажи )
<a2tech> у него там нет ничего
<a2tech> VMV: или есть? ты вроде сказал что форматнул уже
<artus> причем здесь есть или нет .. по живому резать низя )
<artus> ибо отвалитцо полюбому хомяк, потому  что как минимум uuid при ресайзе зменитцо
<VMV> у меня раздел был с вендой, я его форматнул в ехт4, теперь хочу его добавить к хому
<artus> да и системе ну оооочень не понравитцо )
<a2tech> не пингуется
<VMV> система не дает ресайзить хомяк))
<a2tech> ой, не туда
<skai> @devoice [koshka]
<artus> можно конечно сделать ход конем ) и подсунуть в качестве хомяка друглй раздел но это изврат) всеравно лутше бутнутцо, порезать и проыерить fstab
<artus> skai: проснулсо? )
<TomFarr> H,zn gjnlth;bntРебят потдержите тему, а? Тема хорошая
<VMV> омфг..наверное я зря это затеял, я очкую..)))
<skai> artus: тип того.спать собираюсь
<artus> skai: рано) часег ешо посиди )
<a2tech> да ты не очкуй)))
<Toxa_Russia> аааа ваще жесть с этим модемом
<VMV> давайте по порядку?)
<iZab> Здравствуйте. Я что-то не нашел никак в гугле, с помощью какой программы в убунту можно сделать именно FLASH-презентацию?
<VMV> грузиться с ливсд? там ставить гпартед, отмонтировать хом, и присоединить к нему тот раздел где нагадил некрософт?
<Offoffoff1> iZab: все вопросы в Adobe
<iZab> Offoffoff1, ох. А никаких аналогов и т.д.?
<TomFarr> Как добавить функции АТС в компьютер, может есть платка какая нить?
<Offoffoff1> iZab: аналоги - незаконны
<artus> 5й адобофлеш который мейкер в вайне работаеть)
<mishuk> iZab: и я не слышал, а чем обычная ООо презентация не устраивает?
<Offoffoff1> TomFarr: есть.
<User129[web]> Поиз, хелп. Мобираю пакет и пишет: checking whether NLS is requested... no checking for fxfindfox in -lFOX-1.4... no configure: error: please install fox
<iZab> artus, вайн последнее время вызывает грустнявушки на моем лице
<User129[web]> Что делать?
<TomFarr> Offoffoff1: как зовётся?
<Offoffoff1> TomFarr: просто голосовой модем
<iZab> mishuk, вообще флеш-презентация для ознакомительных целей. Потыкать пальцами ч0 да как.
<artus> iZab: че так?
<TomFarr> Offoffoff1: голосовой модем? Подойдёт винмодем?
<Offoffoff1> TomFarr: + Asterisk
<Offoffoff1> TomFarr: настоящий модем. А не поделие.
<iZab> artus, там подпилить, там 2 часа посиделок на WineHQ в поисках ошибок,как у тебя, там еще что. В то время как с нативным почти никогда проблем не возникает
<mishuk> TomFarr, вполне подойдет
<artus> iZab: ну дык vbox ) и понеслась)
<mishuk> TomFarrб только с винмодемами туго бывает в линуксе
<TomFarr> mishuk  Астерикс  это линукс такой или прога?
<TomFarr> mishuk: Я на оффтопике
<iZab> artus, ладно,будем юзать virtualbox. Спасибо.
<artus> iZab: да незачто )
<mishuk> Астерикс это символ такой, звездочка в народе) А вообще не слышал
<mishuk> ubuntuhelp !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<artus> skai: не спитцо? )
<skai> не.перешел на провод
<artus> у тя уже и провод пояявилсо?
<padavan> подскажите как в гите из индекса удалить все папки с названием .awo?
<skai> artus: дак это изначально витуха.а там уж с ноута соседа по вафле раздавалась
<[koshka]> skai: спать пора! )
<skai> [koshka]: вот значит как.не надо было тебе показывать
<[koshka]> skai: так) я не по этому! ><
<skai> :))
<[koshka]> просто у тебя уже почи час ночи)
<andersen> свершилось! мне wow надоел до смерти (=
<[koshka]> ура!
<[koshka]> а мне еще нет><
<Megido> Ку
<Megido> У кого ведроид?
<andersen> я выдержал 4 дня в wow
<skai> [koshka]: уходи из вовы
<andersen> и "ь" достал-видеть его не могу
<Megido> Инк ты зесь?
<Megido> Ау
<[koshka]> "я играю в вов 5 лет, и ни какой зависимости" (с)Тарик
<Megido> Гг
<andersen> [koshka]: ты там все наверное облазила?
<Megido> Ведроводы отзовитесЪ
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: няки
<inkvizitor68sl> ня
<[koshka]> тебя хотят...)
<[koshka]> ...видеть)
<Megido> Инк че млчиш я знаю у тя ведроид
<Cherni_y> ВОВ-это великая отечственная)
<[koshka]> andersen: ну не все
<[koshka]> но многое
<andersen> ой ну нафиг-сидят там малолетние ***роты и портят все. и от графики отшнит
<Cherni_y> блин народ скучно,че в интернете можно поделать
<inkvizitor68sl> !pm | Megido
<ubuntuhelp> Megido: Уважайте своих собеседников. Вопросы следует задавать на канале, а не в приватах отдельным участникам конференции. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register
<inkvizitor68sl> Megido, столько же, сколько в компах.
 * mva аочесал [koshka] за ушком
 * andersen пнул своего котэ
<[koshka]> mva: мрр=)
<Angel_ok> добрый вечер
<Angel_ok> подскажите, пожалуйста, сейчас вот пере собираю ядро. и там указано скачать ядро и патч. зачем этот патч нужен?
<Megido> Так неотвечаеш же :D
<inkvizitor68sl> Megido, нет
<inkvizitor68sl> Megido, нету.
<Megido> Как нет?
<Megido> Тогда че с ним делать?
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> звонить, *ять
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick inkvizitor68sl мат
<artus> Megido: причем тут андроид?
<Megido> Ну для звонить есть нокиа 1100
<inkvizitor68sl> нет питона, что с ним делать. я херею уже в этом мире.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: это что шас было?О_о
<artus> skai: самокритика )
<[koshka]> skai: Инки злиться ))
<andersen> почеши его за ...
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: самобичевание? уважаю.
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: мужыык!
<VMV> у кого-нибудь кроме меня зависает ff и с ним вся система, пока не перейдешь на tty какой нить?
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом спрашивают, почему я не люблю отвечать на вопросы.
<skai> довели его уже
<Megido> Задрала симба со своими 20метрами памяти и мелким экраном
<Megido> Это лечица нада :/
<skai> @voice Megido
<inkvizitor68sl> симба бывает и с 512ю памяти
<Megido> Это интересно какая
<inkvizitor68sl> экспериментальная.
<Megido> Незнаю таких
<inkvizitor68sl> опять у меня наушники умерли.
<inkvizitor68sl> каждые 3-4 месяца по 2к выкидываю ><
<Megido> Нефих их грысть
<Sergey_IT> 104 - чего так много?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: возми 1ни но нормальные)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, Senhreiser CX500
<inkvizitor68sl> вряд ли существуют вкладыши лучше
<artus> а че помирають то?
<inkvizitor68sl> да фиг их знают
<inkvizitor68sl> зналбы - не умирали бы
<artus> хех )
<artus> у меня сановские уже лет 5ть как помереть не могуть) только штекер пришлось перепаять)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у тебя ж не затычки?
<artus> затычки
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> дома валяются? или хочешь с ними?
<artus> причем чуть ли макраме из них вязалось)
<artus> щас дома валяютцо.. 4ре года проходил каждый день
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<xm89> из-за чего убунту в виртуалбокс не ставится? пишет что-то про обновление биос.
<ev1ast> ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> ev1ast! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ZeVoluciON> кто делал irda приёмник для пульта?
<ev1ast> hi all
<kukman> у кого есть скайп. можете сказать версию?
<mva> ZeVoluciON, приемник? для пульта?
<ZeVoluciON> да, для ИК ПДУ
<mva> kukman, 2.1.0.81
<artus> причем и -35 им не заморозки) ток провод дубовый становитцо )
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, а звучат то как? )
<artus> xm89: ставь альтернейт
<artus> 2.1
<inkvizitor68sl> модель, стоимость?
<Offoffoff> netinstall спасет Убунту!
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: басы глубокие чистые , вобщем жаловатцо неначто  )
<kukman> mva, у меня тоже. как это может быть, что скайп в убунту имеет WM_ROLE для главного окна, а в арче нет
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, модель?
<artus> модель надо лянуть , стоимость хз, шли в комплекте с плеером
<artus> но вроде как то видел в гамазине , когдато ...
<artus> ща гляну
<Megido> У кого плеер самсунг?
<VMV> чисто физический вопрос! сколько магнит размагничивается?))
<inkvizitor68sl> VMV, лет 30
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: хех... наних тоько sandisk из идентификаторов
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<VMV> любой?
<inkvizitor68sl> e200 ?
<jah-man> hi all.
<artus> e140
<VMV> а если 2 взаимодействуют? тогда сколько? и насколько это точные данные?)) ни разу не видел размагниченного магнита))
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, так это ж плеер)
<artus> VMV: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%82
<artus> а вот уши от него.. и к томуж я видеил их в продаже
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<artus> ща посмотрю на предмет похожести в гугле
<VMV> artus, спасибо, но там такого нет(
<jah-man> one question. как ник поменять?
<inkvizitor68sl>  /nick nickname
<jah-man> thank you
<inkvizitor68sl> s
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<parfux> а никто непомнит как скачать wget файлы из каталога идущие по порядку. например: http://123.ru/[0-20].jpg
<parfux> чтото ман мутный какойто
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> починились оО
<parfux> я раньше делал но збыл как
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: перепаива штекер ) больное место )
<inkvizitor68sl> нене
<inkvizitor68sl> где то посередине
<inkvizitor68sl> вероятнее всего
<artus> мдя... ))
<artus> кетайци таакие кетайци )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, немцы
<artus> у которых в подвалах кетайци)
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<User922[web]> Подскажите, что означает и как с этим бороться: creating new key-pair ...  Вт нояб. 23 22:36:42 2010: [warning] QDir::mkpath: Empty or null file name(s) Вт нояб. 23 22:36:42 2010: [warning] QDir::mkpath: Empty or null file name(s) ...done, saved key-pair in
<BrainFukka> Привет...
<|DEMON|> êó
<inkvizitor68sl> |DEMON|, UTF
<|DEMON|> забыл
<Cherni_y> не работает менеджер обновлений вот такая ошибка
<Cherni_y> W:GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<Cherni_y> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Cherni_y> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, с регулятором звука что то
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: разбери и напрямую сведи
<artus> Cherni_y: прибивай это ппа... оно кое то стремное )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus,окей, с соединением между регулятором и проводом)
<Cherni_y> artus: как?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: кой то у тя совсем не немецкий ниразу продукт )
<inkvizitor68sl> уггу(
<inkvizitor68sl> магазин какой то хреновый
<inkvizitor68sl> вторые ушки оттуда уже.. тогго
<inkvizitor68sl> первые так вообще за 5 днй
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: завежи узелком и залей термоклеем в рабочем положении )
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> они продуманы адски
<inkvizitor68sl> всё клёво
<artus> ну на яндекс маркете грять что кетай можно поймать ... причем по той же цене но качество ниже плинтуса )
<inkvizitor68sl> а тут тупо провод перетерся лол
<artus> Cherni_y: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, да не, в салоне хорошем покупал
<inkvizitor68sl> первые по гарантии сменили )
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: O_o ?
<artus> а вторые?
<artus> дык ты того ))) каждую недлю менять к ним )
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вторые это те, что по гарантии выдали
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, наушники надо брать с разъемом на ушах
<inkvizitor68sl> угу.
<inkvizitor68sl> затычки
<artus> со штекером в голову)
<inkvizitor68sl> с разъемом на ушах
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<artus> ну че ... запихиваеш затычки поглубже ) а потом только разем в ухо всунул и норм )
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, именно, удобно - можно длинный провод подключить или короткий
 * sun-tehnik : wazzuuuuup
<inkvizitor68sl> Sergey_IT, в затычках? ты как себе это представляешь вообще ?
<sun-tehnik> тип наушников такой. затычки
<Sergey_IT> в затычках конечно нет
<Cherni_y> artus: а где мне там вычислить этот ппа?
<artus> Cherni_y: коменть все ппа )
<TomFarr> Кто поможет по Астерику?
<Cherni_y> artus: комень - это всмысле что сделать?)
<Cherni_y> коменть*
<WKot1> Добрый вечер)) в названиях материнских плат asus-а есть приставка vm.... тип p4c800-vm или KBN-vm... что за вм? о.О заранее благодарен... (гугл я мучил...)
<artus> Cherni_y: #
<romansyroezhkin> народ подскажите пожалуйста можть я чего не то понимаю. у меня операционка с утра (при старте системы) кушает 18% озу, а вечером уже весь своп непонятно чем забит и оперативка на %90
<romansyroezhkin> При этом все выключено
<Tunker> top посмотри, где-то утечка памяти
<romansyroezhkin> да я смотрел
<romansyroezhkin> все вроде чинно гладко
<BrainFukka> 18% от скольки?
<romansyroezhkin> от гига
<Tunker> я не совсем понимаю, как все чинно и гладко? если 90% от гига занято то топ что показывает?
<romansyroezhkin> за день при этом пользую только хром пиджин и скайп
<Tunker> скайп и пиджин постоянно пользую, а вот хром не видел
<Tunker> мб из-за него
<romansyroezhkin> в том то и дел что top показывает что skype pidgin по три по 4 метра кушают и все, это самое большое потребление оперативки
<romansyroezhkin> да у меня и с фоксом такая же беда была
<some1> нужна прога для сортировки музыки
<a2tech> неа, не нужна
<some1> что тогда нужно?
<a2tech> ну не знаю, нам нужен одн килограм
<a2tech> *один
<romansyroezhkin> Tunker: если htop ом смотреть то все процессы почему то задвоенные
<some1> ну а вот мне нужна программа для сортировки музыки... аналог tagrename
<parfux> никто попрограммиоровать нехочет?
<TomFarr> Кто даст помощь по Asterik?
<parfux> Даны два текста. Составить третий, который содержит общие слова для первого и второго.(c++)
<some1> всем спасибо, досведания.
<sanek1> всем привет
<romansyroezhkin> здарова санек
<parfux> здравствуйте Александр
<Angel_ok> доброй ночи. подскажите, пожалуйста.. собираю ядро, в мануалах что-то пишут о патчах. мол если нужны устанавливайте. как узнать что патч нужен?
<romansyroezhkin> ты для чего ядро собираешь?
<sanek1> через crossover games SC 2  у всех раюботает?
<parfux> ну нужно тебе в ядре поддержка какогонибудьоборудования которого там нету
<parfux> накладыва патч если такой есть
<Tunker> romansyroezhkin: это потоки, в настройках htop убери их показ, будет по одному все
<Angel_ok> romansyroezhkin: дебиан
<parfux> или если тебе нужны возможности и или тонкие настройи ядра
<parfux> ставь патч
<Angel_ok> в мануале он есть. но при проверке выдает ошибку
<parfux> а чтобы просто работало патчи ненужны
<romansyroezhkin> Angel_ok: я не про ось
<romansyroezhkin> Angel_ok: я про цель?
<Angel_ok> romansyroezhkin: задание такое. чисто в образовательных целях. на виртуалку
<romansyroezhkin> а ну для образования поставь какой нибудь лирк
<romansyroezhkin> этого в  качестве образования будет достаточно
<romansyroezhkin> а так патчи нужны для каких либо дополнений к ядру
<Angel_ok> romansyroezhkin: я по методичке делаю. там сказано про патч. и мол ставьте если надо.. а он мне надо, вообще?
<romansyroezhkin> если например не работает какое то железо
<DebianClone> xchat нет проверки орфографии для русского языка?
<Angel_ok> вообщем можно не заморачиваться
<Angel_ok> ?
<romansyroezhkin> Angel_ok: можно и не заморачиваться
<Angel_ok> хорошо. ну я если гипотетически ... мне патч этот нужен, а выдает он ошибку. что делать?
<romansyroezhkin> Angel_ok: но если писледуеться цель именно чему то научиться а не просто тупо по книжке повторить кучу команд тогда рекомендую понять как накладываються патчи
<romansyroezhkin> тем более что тамничего сложного нету
<romansyroezhkin> а если патч ругается надо смотреть на что он ругается
<snork> привет всем. не подскажите начиающему в чем проблема? в ubuntu 2.3 не определяется юсб модем, но если сначала зайти под виндой, подключится и перезагрузившись зайти под линуксом он определяется и прекрасно работает. как сделать чтобы он работал сразу?
<romansyroezhkin> что например у тебя пишет консоль
<artus> Angel_ok: ты того... без гепотетически) определись для начала что есть что и для чего )
<Angel_ok> artus: хорошо. устанавливаю патч. при проверке пишет ошибку. щас перепишу...
<Silicone> привет, у меня тоже проблемка, не могу поменять язык клавишами, проверил настройки несколько раз, менять курсором на панели - запросто, а от горячих клавиш не хочет
<artus> Angel_ok: какой патч? зачем ? смысл его устанавливать?
<Angel_ok> patching file Makefile Hunk #1 Failed at 1. 1 out of 1 hunk failed -- saving rejects to file makefile.rej
<Angel_ok> artus: незнаю. в мануале так написано. просто хочу понять как это все рабоет
<Angel_ok> artus: ставлю на виртуалку. дебиан.
<Angel_ok> и дальше еще..  patching file arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.c
<romansyroezhkin> если по простому то патч это просто архи который при распаковке в src заменяет и добавляет необходимые файлы и строки
<romansyroezhkin> ну это правда если совсем грубо
<artus> Angel_ok: В случае, если нужно установить какой-либо patch для ядра (предположим, это patch.bz2), выполняем примерно такие манипуляции находясь в папке /usr/src/linux: bzip2 -dc /usr/src/patch.bz2 | patch -p1 --dry-run   bzip2 -dc /usr/src/patch.bz2 | patch -p1
<romansyroezhkin> в твоем случае не понятно что за патч и откуда он
<artus> Angel_ok: а то что ты делаеш фигня на посном масле называетцо)
<Angel_ok> сейчас. минутку
<artus> Angel_ok: http://tmbu.info/compile-new-kernel-for-ubuntu-linux/ на... просвещайсо)
<Silicone> а мне подскажет кто-небудь? :)
<Silicone> нибудь*
<artus> и выброси в камин свою методичку)
<artus> отродясь в них ничего умного не писали )
<artus> Silicone: нет
<romansyroezhkin> Silicone: а какие нибудь настройки делал
<romansyroezhkin> Silicone: после чего все перестало работать?
<Silicone> Роман, не знаю после чего, сегодня все работало....  сейчас не работает...
<parfux> раскладку переключить?
<Silicone> да
<Silicone> если мышкой - получается..
<parfux> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Silicone> если горячими клавишами - нет
<Angel_ok> вот
<Angel_ok> http://savepic.org/911423.jpg
<artus> Silicone: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&lr=lang_ru&biw=1261&bih=824&tbs=lr:lang_1ru&q=ubuntu+%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0+%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%B8&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<romansyroezhkin> Silicone: а глупый вопрос можно, ребутитться пробовал
<parfux>  Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
<parfux>     Option         "XkbLayout" "us,ru"
<parfux>     Option         "XkbVariant" ","
<parfux>     Option         "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
<Angel_ok> artus: методичку выбросить не могу.. сдать отчет то надо
<DebianClone> может пойти на второе высшее? По специальности вычислительные системы.
<artus> Angel_ok: а что гугл про ошибку говорит?
<Angel_ok> artus: мануалы в нете я то кучу нашел.. вот не пойму что с ошибкой патча делать
<Silicone> parfux, это в этот файл всунуть? там вообще таких строк нет...
<artus> Angel_ok: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&lr=lang_ru&biw=1261&bih=824&tbs=lr:lang_1ru&q=+1+out+of+1+hunk+failed+--+saving+rejects+to++file+makefile.rej&btnG=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Silicone> romansyroezhkin, не ребутился, сейчас попробую...
<Angel_ok> artus:да, пока ничего стоящего не нашел
<artus> Angel_ok: ты какой патч на какое ядро ложиш?
<Angel_ok>  linux-2.6.22.2.tar.bz2  patch-2.6.22.3.bz2
<artus> ггг
<Angel_ok> неужели из за разницы в последней цифре?
<artus> на 2.6.22 накладывай )
<Silicone> пипец, странно для линукса чтоб рестарт помогал...
<Angel_ok> блин.. а в методе там еще написано сделать   mv linux-2.6.22.2 linux-2.6.22.3   вот я и думаю зачем
<Silicone> кстати начались траблы с клавой кажись после чего ко имне зашли через TeamViewer
<Silicone> правда никто ничего не менял...
<artus> Angel_ok: выброси методу  )
<Angel_ok> сейчес попробую
<artus> Silicone: вирусы )
<Silicone> artus :) я тоже так подумал...
<Silicone> а еще изза ДНС серверов не грузились нормально сайты....
<Silicone> с винды все ок, с убунту непонятка
<Silicone> "нестабильная" это система ))))))))
<artus> Silicone: пропиши 8.8.8.8  8.8.4.4
<Silicone> artus, именно, это помогло... но обращаться каждый раз к гугловскому серверу - себя не уважать )
<Silicone> позвонил провайдеру и попросил другие ДНС и все обошлось :)
<artus> ой да лааадно ))) можно подумать)
<Silicone> серьезно
<artus> Silicone: http://rejector.ru/
 * TomFarr кричит Кто в Asterik смылет?
<artus> шариков
<artus> но он спит )
<artus> будеть часов через 6ть
 * TomFarr slaps шариков
<Angel_ok> patching file makefile         resersed (or previously applied) patch detected! assume -R? [n]
<Angel_ok> что ему ответить?
<artus> Angel_ok: забей) вон лутше 2.6.35 ставь и патчи
<Silicone> artus, в рашу далеко обращаться, лучше когда возле дома :)
<Angel_ok> artus: хорошо. спасибо..
<Angel_ok> artus: это типо наиболее стабильная версия?
<artus> Silicone: ну у меня через них пинги в раене 90, при том что я на 3g )
<artus> Angel_ok: угу
<parfux> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295192/ мой полный xorg.conf с настронным переключением раскладок
<Silicone> artus, наверное поэтому и бесплатный сервис, потому что они "фильтруют" твой траффик
<artus> setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,ru & переключение раскладки без ксорга )
<Silicone> artus, база наверное хорошая собралась у них....
<artus> ну и пжадусто) мне жалко чтоль)
<Silicone> :)
<artus> у меня всеравно динамика )
<artus> и вообще )) параноя полезна в меру )
<Silicone> кому как...
<Silicone> блин, уже 3 дня торчу на инглиш канале и ломаю язык вопросами :) а тут рашин есть оказывается :)
<Angel_ok> tar.bz2 это заархивированный архив?
<Silicone> да
<artus> Angel_ok: ога )))
<parfux> несовсем
<Silicone> ,
<Angel_ok> зачем так делать?
<artus> эть контейнер )
<Angel_ok> типо деб файла?
<parfux> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tar
<artus> потому что надо жать не 1н файлег а неесколько )
<artus> посему их в тар а потом уже жмуть )
<Angel_ok> понял. спасибо
<artus> вобщем мутно это все )
<[koshka]> всем удачного вечера
<[koshka]> ой) ночи
<[koshka]> до завтра =)
<artus> [koshka]: снофф )
<Silicone> ушла гулять )
<[koshka]> поздно гулять
<[koshka]> и там холодно )
<Silicone> у нас теплей )
<Silicone> не там гуляешь )
<[koshka]> сколько градусов?)))
<Silicone> градусник сломался.. около 13
<Silicone> )
<artus> 40 )
<[koshka]> ну у нас так же
<[koshka]> ща где то 12 )
<Silicone> все равно у нас теплей )
<artus> а вот если не расбавлять ... )
<[koshka]> и море де то 17 градусов
<Silicone> artus, вылезай из микроволновки )))
<artus> неа) там тепло )
<Silicone> кошка, ты тогда получается плавать? :) а не гулять )
<[koshka]> может быть
<[koshka]> ладно) бб
<Silicone> б
<Angel_ok> вот есть ядро - linux-2.6.35 и заплатка - patch-2.6.35   т.е. к ядру есть только одна заплатка, и она и только она зашивает все дыры в системе. так?
<parfux> ммм
<parfux> патчи разные бывают
<artus> Angel_ok: мож ты того... прежде чем патчить и собирать почита бы че нить? советую opennet.ru )
<Angel_ok> а именно patch-2.6.35 для чего?
<parfux> неизвесно
<Angel_ok> parfux: понял..
<parfux> откуда ты его взял должно быть написано
<Angel_ok> действительно, надо почитать.. подготовиться..
<Angel_ok> спасибо за помощь..
<Angel_ok> *ушел читать
<artus> угу )
<lynk> люди срочный вопрос, можно ли подключить телефон к компу как модуль вай фай???
<artus> нет
<lynk> artus, жаль, очень жаль
<artus> как вебкамеру по синезубу можно )
<lynk> artus, да нафиг мне камера, мне wi-fi нужен, просто щас чисто случайно проверил на точки доступа и нашел всего одну но зато с каналом примерно в 5МБит хотя на компе у меня инет 64Кбита, вот и хотел подключить к компу как вай фай да и сидеть на халяву благо
<lynk> точка даже пароля не запросила))
<artus> lynk: ну ищи кую нить приблуду к телефону которая умеет на синезуб расшаривать инет ...
<lynk> о кстати точно, ток блин соединение будет не такое шустрое но все же
<mva> по блютусу соединение не будет больше 100кбит
<mva> никогда
<mva> весь профит на нет
<mva> при особой упоротости, кстати, можно usbnet настроить, особенно, если б у тебя N900 был бы.
<mva> ну а так — донг купить быстрее и менее геморройно
<mva> :)
<mva> и да, /me спать
<lynk> кого?
<mva> *донгл
<lynk> эт что
<lynk> кстати я установил Blueman а на панели значка нет и в приложениях его нема, где он может быть?
<inkvizitor68sl> lynk, купи телефон на андроиде.
<inkvizitor68sl> они - умеют.
<inkvizitor68sl> по wifi
<lynk> inkvizitor68sl, знаю, денег дай на андроид, я уже выбрал себе тел на дроиде но денег нема
<artus> ну та ))) донгл за 10$ не тема) лутше телефон купить)
<inkvizitor68sl> ггг
<lynk> artus, а че за донгл?
<artus> lynk: маааленькая юсбишечка
<artus> котораф вайффай карточкой работаеть)
<lynk> artus, а понял, спс, да вот думаю прикупить да блин ноги до магазина не доходят))
<trace1> привет нелетающим птицам ))
<Sergey_IT> с приветом
<artus> фигли нелетающим? очень даже летающим)
<lynk> кстати щас вот подключил через блюман тел, он написал типа DUN connection on (устройство) will now be avaliable in Network Manager ток вот в менеджере не вижу профиля для подключения, че делать?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=28750
<[Raiden]> а в вашем холодильнике какой де?
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> обеспечивающая замечательную производительность без использования аппаратной акселерации вывода. Формирование насыщенного интерфейса, снабженного анимированными визуальными эффектами ога .. а как же ))) открыл дверцу..
<artus> холодильнег подвис )
<artus> и небось до первого скачка напруги) потом ось крякнетцо)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], оО
<inkvizitor68sl> а Eve там зачем, поведайте
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: нафиг те ноут) бери холодильнег)
<inkvizitor68sl> дааа
<inkvizitor68sl> греться зимой буду, фигле
<parfux> я бы няки на нем пускал
<inkvizitor68sl> в -40 то
<artus> фигня)) ssh нима) а холодильнег без ssh - деньги на ветер)
<artus> и вебки внутри нима) чтоб мониторить наполнение )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, в чём проблемы то ?
<inkvizitor68sl> openssh-server для arm есть давно
<inkvizitor68sl> дрова на вебки - тоже
<artus> по ночам листать логи открывания закрывания и фотки несознательных личностей деребанящих харчи мониторить)
<inkvizitor68sl> ггг
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<artus> дароф дароф )
<a2tech> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> Совсем недобрый и нетерпимый человек с cиндромом вахтера. Любит пинать с канала за косой взгляд. Бойтес ^_^
<a2tech> есть кто живой?
<parfux> я
<a2tech> о, гуд
<a2tech> слушай, знакомый аплет?
<a2tech> http://static.itmages.com/i/10/1123/h_1290532464_e4cc8dd1fc.png
<a2tech> внизу экрана
<a2tech> как виджет называется?
<inkvizitor68sl> conky
<parfux> хм
<a2tech> conky? ща посмотрим
<parfux> сделано красиво, впринципе коньки так могут
<parfux> conky до такого допиливать довольно долго
<inkvizitor68sl> конфиг готовый, фигле
<inkvizitor68sl> сделали ж убунтовцы один для паблика
<parfux> http://ubuntulogy.org/interface/doky/1220
<parfux> конфиги прикольные
<a2tech> прикольный аплет в низу, мне понравился
<parfux> кстати в коньках можно активные элементы делать?
<parfux> кнопки там всякие?
<artus> нафига?
<inkvizitor68sl> судя по всему да)
<brestows> как вызвать апплет который убивает зависшее приложение
<brestows> ?
<parfux> ну например музыку переключать
<ink_sleep> ночи ввсем
<parfux> xkill  кнопочку сделай
<parfux> http://ramzport.blogspot.com/2010/04/conky_12.html
<parfux> прикольно сделано
<parfux> я както хуже про коньки думал
<parfux> даже поставлю попробую, и конфиг почитать интересно
<Airwolf> parfux: оригинально сделано..
<Airwolf> интересно, конфиг сразу пойдёт, без допиливания...
<parfux> почти
<parfux> там путь вписать надо
<parfux> и шрифт поставить
<parfux> и луа поставить
<parfux> как кстати шрифт ttf поставить?
<parfux> вот как про линукс стали писать "Double click on the font. Click "Install Font" in the lower right hand corner. Congratulations, your font has been installed!"
<grek3021> доброй ночи
<grek3021> собсна трабла:панель вылезает за границы рабочего стола
<grek3021> компиз-реплайс не помог
<grek3021> сейчас  залью скрин чтоб понятней стало...
<grek3021> http://s010.radikal.ru/i313/1011/98/c08af0ad2936.png
<grek3021> такая вот борода...есть идеи как исправить?
<grek3021> спят чтоль все?)
<grek3021> ну тогда подскажите как сформулировать запрос в гугль))
<parfux> хм
<Amaro> А в свойствах панели галочка "расширять до предела" стоит?
<grek3021> ам..
<grek3021> где эти свойства?)
<parfux> в свойствах панели
<Amaro> ПРавой кнопкой куда-то в пустое мето на панели и "свойства"
<grek3021> даа
<grek3021> "Расширить понель"
<grek3021> снял поставил изменений нет
<Amaro> А, у нее еще и высота несовсем верно выставлена, нет?
<grek3021> это от монитора)
<Amaro> Или это панель AWN?
<grek3021> авн
<grek3021> собсна раньше было всё нормально)
<grek3021> потом после выххода из полоноэкранного приложеня такая борода
<Amaro> А "позиция на экране" - в середине стоит?
<grek3021> угу
<grek3021> ну тут дело касаемо не только авн
<grek3021> не видно канеш,но часть рабочего стола просто ушло за границу экрана)
<Amaro> Тогда может искать в система-параметры-мониторы?
<grek3021> некоторые папочки приходится из терминала открывать
<grek3021> я менял разрешения
<grek3021> в разных вариациях
<grek3021> березультатно
<parfux> попробуй разрешение поменяй
<parfux> что случится?
<parfux> вообще можно конечно ширину панели в реестре гнома поправить
<parfux> gconf-editor
<grek3021> поменял разрешение на 800/600
<grek3021> скушало ещё больше
<grek3021> 2/3 панели видно
<grek3021> поправлю ширину,это вернёт всё должным образом или просто залатает?
<parfux> щас посмотрим
<parfux> ой нехочу гном ставить
<parfux> ты сам какнить поищи в реесте
<parfux> я незнаю как там панель относительно или абсолюно указывается ширина
<grek3021> ок
<grek3021> а тут не всё так просто)
<grek3021> 4 каталога и оч много букавк
<grek3021> я сломаю свой моск)
<grek3021> вроде нашёл
<grek3021> поправил разрешение панели,изменения вступят в силу после перезагрузки?
<grek3021> в общем спасибо за советы)
<grek3021> создал тему на форуме ,утром буду продолжать
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-24
<Me11eR> привет народ
<Me11eR> собсно есть проблема, thunar не видит второй винт, лазаю по нему через gigolo, почему так?
<XuMuK> всем привет
<Ragnareg> ку
<Arabik> привет всем
<Ragnareg> привет
<Offoffoff> Йооххохохоххохохоооооо
<Offoffoff> сурикатеги!
<a2tech> привет, привет
<Gaga_rin> утро
<Arabik> привет
<olejka> доброе утро =)
<Arabik> привет
<rumanzo> доброе утро
<SergeyIT> вот и зима!
<Arabik> у нас уже неделю как зима :)
<Silicone> Где? :)
<Arabik> вчера уже -20 было
<Silicone> у нас сегодня 7 )
<SergeyIT> 20 - это у нас ветер
<Arabik> есть кто тут из ХМАО?
<SergeyIT> Arabik, все залегли в спячку на зиму
<Arabik> ха ха эт точно
<Arabik> как ники копировать в XChat?
<olejka> фига себе
<olejka> у нас пока еще просто холодный ветер, и дожди
<Arabik> ну сегодня потеплело -13 всего :)
<olejka> Arabik: ты откуда? =)
<Arabik> ХМАО
<olejka> Ханты-М автоном. округ?
<Arabik> угу
<Arabik> кто нить пользуется XChat'ом???
<mva> Arabik, ты
<z13> прив все
<a2tech> Всем доброго дня)
<bemep> ×ÓÅÍ ÐÍ×ÅÔ
<a2tech> что ???
<bemep> ÐÒÉ×ÅÔ ÇÏ×ÏÒÀ
<ubuntuhelp> bemep! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<a2tech> bemep: кодировку смени
<Ivanov> ​;-)
<andersen> я вот что помню: переменные в функции передаются через стек
<andersen> ой
<a2tech> иконки где лежат?
<Ivanov> :-(|)
<blabla> доброго время суток э..мм вопрос не в тему но всётаки какой вирус нужен чтобы винда умерла за два ребута?
<paul11> да любой :):)
<paul11> ладно, это я со зла :)
<paul11> много вирусов для винды
<blabla> какой именно
<blabla> ну очень нада её убить и за два ребута
<blabla> :-/
<paul11> :):) странная задача какая-то. вы хакер?
<blabla> нет
<blabla> но кампутер мой тоесть жены
<paul11> а зачем вам? удалите системные файл из папки виндовс или систем 32
<blabla> эм надо чб я не при делах был
<paul11> ахха ::):):) извините, просто очень забавно :) фрикеры есть в комнате?
<paul11> можт кто напишет человеку :)
<blabla> чтоб она два раз перегрузила и яне причём вроде
<paul11> ржунимагу :):) ну батник можно написать и в автозагрузку засунуть :):)
<blabla> ладно сп пойду в гугл батник искать
<beerseller> Хм. Это такой извращённый способ пересадить жену на linux?
<paul11> аха :):)
<paul11> типа, вот видишь, дорогая, я тебе говорил, что система ненадёжная :)
<beerseller> :-D
<portos> всем привет
<paul11> привет :)
<portos> ребята такой вопрос, я настроил параметры внешнего вида сохранил но после перезагрузки тема частично слетает. то есть в контекстном меню цвет фона не сохраняется
<portos> как быть?
<effo> Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста как в Ubuntu 10.10 удалить PPPoE соединение или убрать его из автозагрузки?
<voland2807> Всем приветиК!
<[koshka]> прет
<[koshka]> утра всем )
<voland2807> А можно в сети оставить 2 DHCP сервера с одинаковыми настойками (для подстраховки)???
<voland2807> или это шизофриния??? :)
<effo> так кто-то подскажет как в Ubuntu 10.10 удалить PPPoE соединение или убрать его из автозагрузки? :)
<beerseller> effo: В /etc/network/interfaces убрать записи об pppoe
<beerseller> Ну и провайдера убрать
<a2tech> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8_%D0%B2%D1%80%D1%83%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%8E?s[]=pppoe
<a2tech> ой, сори что не в приват
<beerseller> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/настройка_сети_вручную?s[]=pppoe
<beerseller> Так лучше выглядит :-)
<a2tech> ага)
<a2tech> кто нибудь заморачивался с AwOken - Awesome Token icon?
<effo> и еще вопросик, пропало Сетевое соединение из панели задач, там где подключения все выполняются, это связано с подключением РРРоЕ через консоль?
<effo> извините, я с убунтой впервые столкнулся, нуб полнейший в этом деле :)
<a2tech> ну мы же дали тебе ссылку выше, советую прочитать
<a2tech> там очень много интересных вещей обнаружишь и все станет ясно
<effo> спасибо большое! ;-)
<voland2807> А можно в сети оставить 2 DHCP сервера с одинаковыми настойками (для подстраховки)???
<SergeyIT> доброго времени
<beerseller> Интересно, для gnome есть ли какой-нить будильник, кроме как через cron?
<Toxa_Russia> День добрый! подскажи как можно сделать так чтобы 2 раздела НТФС монтировались при загрузке системы а не вручную их монтировать
<Toxa_Russia> *подскажите
<arluwa> мне тоже хочется узнать, подскажите пожалуйста
<|rapidsp|> fstab определенно
<z13> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab
<z13> там все толково
<arluwa> спс
<Toxa_Russia> спасибо
<z13> если вы знаете как из консоли монтировать - должны понять что нужно в фстаб вписать
<andersen> как создать свой wow-сервер? на дебианне можно?
<SergeyIT> andersen, отвлекаешься от главного? )
<andersen> не. у  меня по раписанию кофэ. в голову мысль такая пришла
<andersen> просто  интерено. но в вов я больши играть не буду, клянусь
<a2tech> Вообще компьютерная игра - бесполезная вещь. Я бы даже сказал - это зло.
<andersen> я ж не про игру сейчас-а про сервера...
<SergeyIT> andersen, не клянись! ) Лучше не думай, а кофе попей
<a2tech> Дак это просто мысли в слух)
<a2tech> Она ничего не дает взамен за потраченное драгоценное время
<SergeyIT> a2tech, всё хорошо в меру! - тоже мысль такая ;)
<a2tech> это точно
<a2tech> с грустью вспоминаю сколько времени было бездарно растрачено раньше на CS
<a2tech> )))
<andersen> тамошний сервер "имел ядро собственной сборки" - меня вот это заинтересовало
<User748[web]> подскажите, как добавлять источники обновлений, у меня ubuntu 10.10
<a2tech> ну и потестить немного заодно можно будет, да ;-)?
<a2tech> add-apt-repository
<andersen> User748[web]: sources.lst правь
<DebianClone> Ребят, в чем минусы сайта на укз?
<andersen> a2tech: ну да. побегаю 5 минут-возрадуюсь, что получилось и хватит
<DebianClone> укоз*
<a2tech> andersen: :)
<andersen> DebianClone: будет низкая посещаемость-удалят
<DebianClone> а по безопасности?
<andersen> a2tech: как говорил крис касперски: играть-не интересно, вот хачить игры-это круто
<andersen> DebianClone: набери в гугле "взлом укоз"
<DebianClone> а погляжу
<SergeyIT> andersen, каждому - своё
<DebianClone> ну-ка гляньте че я смостерил http://gay-chat.ucoz.ru/ :)
<a2tech> andersen: конечно))) но и поиграть в меру в принципе тоже можно и даже нужно)
<andersen> и у бедишься что все плохо. как впрочем на всех cms
<a2tech> чуть чуть совсем)))
<andersen> unix-way-спросить что-нибудь и получить ответ, что оно не нужно
<andersen> SergeyIT: я когда то пробовал ломать сталкера.
<[koshka]> фу жарко на улице ><
<[koshka]> о чем разговоры?
<Arabik> -13 не очень жарко :((((
<andersen> [koshka]: что, уже из школы вернулась?
<[koshka]> омг, я не учусь в школе
<[koshka]> выгнали :D
<andersen> прогуливать уроки-не хорошо
<a2tech> О_о
<[koshka]> ниче... главное 3 недели протерпеть и опять пол года можно прогуливать
<[koshka]> :D
<a2tech> это почему?
<[koshka]> ну вот так ;)
<a2tech> пол года вообще прогуливать?) не посещать школу?
<[koshka]>       я не учусь в школе ) блин
<a2tech> Ааааааа
<[koshka]> я че похожа на малолетку? )))
<a2tech> сессия)
<[koshka]> да! =)
<a2tech> извини, мы просто не знакомы)
<DebianClone> тут всех малолетка ми обзывают
<[koshka]> летом у меня наверное практика.. только какая хз
<DebianClone> Как мой гей чат? http://gay-chat.ucoz.ru/
<Arabik> кто каким клиентом тут пользуется?
<[koshka]> weechat!!!!
<DebianClone> можно свой линукс форум смастерить
<DebianClone> на укозине
<a2tech> [koshka]: а на какую специальность обучаешься?
<[koshka]> a2tech: программист
<DebianClone> xchat
<[koshka]> xchat фу
<DebianClone> а мне нравиться
<DebianClone> нравится*
<[koshka]> я люблю вичат =)
<a2tech> pidgin, нормальный клиент, лично для меня функционала хватает. надо делом заниматься, а не в клиенте ковыряться постоянно))))
<DebianClone> кто возьмется хакнуть мой чудо гей-чат? :)
<[koshka]> a2tech: а мне нравится консольный =)
<a2tech> DebianClone: как то страшно звучит))) гейчат
<[koshka]> ладно) пойду есть готовить
<a2tech> что готовить будешь?
<a2tech> вкуснятинку?)))
<[koshka]> угу
<a2tech> ням ням  ням)
<andersen> жаренных котят
<san4o> DebianClone: на своем компе поднял или захостил ?
<[koshka]> наверное макароны по флоцки или еще че нить
<[koshka]> мб суп
<[koshka]> короче я ушла )
<andersen> san4o: это ж укоз
<san4o> andersen: ниче мне не говорит
<andersen> DebianClone:  знал я одну уязвимость про укоз-когда в миничат вставляется картинка со сплойтом... но наверное закрыли
<andersen> а вообще, можно соседей проверить на хосте
<DebianClone> чем платный хост лучше укозины?
<andersen> спроси инквизитора-он тебе про хостинг все что хочешь расскажет
<a2tech> нормальное доменное имя
<a2tech> этим лучше)))
<andersen> а как же техподдержка, возможность использовать другие кмс...
<a2tech> во во
<andersen> хотя-последнее-как с админом договоришься
<a2tech> блииин, пора уже за реабилитацию сайта браться
<andersen> и в конце концов-многие нормальные хостинги предоставляют средства управления
<a2tech> Ребята, есть у кого нибудь конфиг Conky?
<a2tech> вчера skai скрин свой выкладывал, видел кто нибудь?
 * andersen goes far far away.... to buxgalteria
<san4o> a2tech: с блокнотом о системной информации ?
<DenPal> у кого-нибудь были пробелы с ядром 2.6.35-23 ??
<DenPal> вот только с обновлениями пришло, проставил, перегрузился - не может примонтировать /home
<a2tech> san4o: да да
<a2tech> san4o: помнишьо, да?
<san4o> a2tech: прикольно сделано я себе закладку сделал http://ramzport.blogspot.com/2010/04/conky_12.html
<san4o> там есть вроде в архиве обоина и конфиг
<a2tech> san4o: о, спасибо, гляну сейчас
<a2tech> san4o: я про другой конфиг только говорил
<dombr> q!
<dombr> всем привет!
<[koshka]> привет
<dombr> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> dombr, Понг.
<[koshka]> мммм...=)
<paul11> кто-нибудь шарит в самбе?:)
<skai> paul11: ну я ходил как то в секцию.занимался как спортом.но хребет сломать могу
<paul11> самбо не склоняется :)
<paul11> самба склоняется :)
<paul11> и ещё она у меня не работает
<skai> paul11: так найди нормальную секцию.ьрось курить.занимайся изо дня в день и будет самба работать в твоих руках:)любого заломаешь:)
<paul11> да чтож такое :):)
<z13> поломают позвоночник - начнешь сам склонять самбу.
<paul11> сейчас я пытаюсь склонить самбу к работе :)
<skai> paul11: аааа.самба - это женское имя?ну у нас рабство запрещено
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> ахаха
<z13> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba сдесь склоняют самбу к работе
<paul11> у Легиона не запрещено :)
<paul11> о, спасибо :)
<[koshka]> ну вот.. гугл то все знает
<z13> гуглу до меня далеко.
<z13> =)
<[koshka]> skai: ня:(
<z13> кавайная няшка, однако.
<[koshka]> все,Скай со мной не разговаривает
<chravn> КУ
<[koshka]> ку
<chravn> чёт тут сегодня тихо.
<|rapidsp|> буйных мало (С)
<paul11> почему компьютер не открывается из винды, ведь самба запущена:)
<|rapidsp|> стоило сказать...
<chravn> paul11: конфиг самбы в студию
<a2tech> ее мало запустить, ее нужно преклонить на свою сторону)
<a2tech> chravn: дак Светы нету, вот и тихо
<|rapidsp|> венда с компом в одной группе?
<chravn> a2tech:  видимо у него нет печенек
<a2tech> ахахаха) видимо)
<chravn> paul11: !paste
<|rapidsp|> наоборот :)
<chravn> !past
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='past'
<z13> !paste : paul11
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='paste : paul11'
<z13> !paste | paul11
<ubuntuhelp> paul11: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<|rapidsp|> )
<chravn> буду знать
<skai> [koshka]: я завтракаю
<z13> когда проснусь - тогда и утро...
<paul11> [global]
<paul11> netbios name = Samba24
<paul11> server string = Samba file and print server
<paul11> workgroup = Workgroup
<paul11> security = user
<paul11> hosts allow = 10.3.0.255
<paul11> interfaces = 127.0.0.1/8 192.168.0.0/24
<paul11> 	bind interfaces only = yes
<paul11> remote announce = 192.168.0.255
<paul11> remote browse sync = 192.168.0.255
<paul11> printcap name = cups
<|rapidsp|> вот те и паста
<paul11> cups options = raw
<paul11> guest account = smbguest
<chravn> paul11:  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<paul11> log file = /var/log/samba/samba.log
<z13> *facepalm*
<paul11> max log size = 1000
<paul11> username level = 6
<paul11> password level = 6
<paul11> unix password sync = yes
<paul11> socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
<paul11> local master = no
<paul11> domain master = no
<chravn> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUu
<paul11> os level = 33
<paul11> logon drive = m:
<paul11> logon home = \\%L\homes\%u
<paul11> logon path = \\%L\profiles\%u
<paul11> logon script = %G.bat
<|rapidsp|> paul11: остановись!!!
<paul11> name resolve order = wins lmhosts bcast
<paul11> dns proxy = no
<paul11> client use spnego = no
<paul11> client signing = no
<paul11> client schannel = no
<paul11> server schannel = no
<paul11> allow trusted domains = no
<z13> пока все не высерет - не остановица..
<paul11> obey pam restrictions = yes
<paul11> enable spoolss = yes
<paul11> follow symlinks = no
<paul11> update encrypted = yes
<paul11> passwd chat timeout = 120
<paul11> username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
<paul11> passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd '%u'
<chravn> уже коссяк вижу
<paul11> passwd chat = *New*password* %n\n *ReType*new*password* %n\n *passwd*changed*\n
<paul11> add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -c 'Samba User Account' -s /dev/null '%u'
<paul11> add user to group script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -c 'Samba User Account' -s /dev/null -g '%g' '%u'
<paul11> add group script = /usr/sbin/groupadd '%g'
<paul11> 	delete user script = /usr/sbin/userdel '%u'
<paul11> 	delete user from group script = /usr/sbin/userdel '%u' '%g'
<paul11> 	delete group script = /usr/sbin/groupdel '%g'
<paul11> add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g sambamachines -c 'Samba Machine Account' -s /dev/null -M '%u'
<paul11> machine password timeout = 120
<paul11> idmap uid = 16777216-33554431
<paul11> idmap gid = 16777216-33554431
<paul11> template shell = /dev/null
<paul11> winbind use default domain = yes
<|rapidsp|> он наверн скопирил в пасту а потом оттуда скопирил сюда ))))
<paul11> winbind separator = @
<paul11> winbind cache time = 360
<paul11> winbind trusted domains only = yes
<paul11> winbind nested groups = no
<paul11> winbind nss info = no
<paul11> [homes]
<paul11> 	comment = Home Directories
<paul11> 	path = /home
<paul11> 	read only = no
<|rapidsp|> !оп
<paul11> ;	available = yes
<paul11> ;	browseable = yes
<z13> ладно хоть не код хтмл...
<paul11> ;	guest ok = no
<|rapidsp|> !op
<paul11> ;	printable = no
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! [Dmitry], mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov или skyrider.
<paul11> 	locking = no
<skai> @kban --host paul11 6000
<chravn> skai: о великий
<chravn> hosts allow = 10.3.0.255  interfaces = 127.0.0.1/8 192.168.0.0/24  забавно
<|rapidsp|> а почему у бота поломали волшебную функцию?
<chravn> может кто посоветовать хороший эмулятор денди?
<Ragnareg> ку
<chravn> Ку
<Ragnareg> у меня вот такой вопросик созрел, можно ли написать скрипт для того что бы скачивать мп3 массово с сайтов и на чем лучше
<chravn> вообще реально думаю будет на перле
<Ragnareg> ууу... интересно
<chravn> но вот как.
<[koshka]> skai: угу, приятного
<evanation> этож незаконо
<evanation> нелицензионная музыка
<evanation> =)
<skai> [koshka]: поздно:)я только что доел
<Ragnareg> ну тогда пускай не музыка, а фалы *.?
<chravn> evanation: может он свою музыку хочет скачивать
<Ragnareg> ваще не важно что, главное что бы написать
<mva> @op
<evanation> делать для бекапа музыки?
<mva> @deop
<mva> @op
<evanation> делать сайт*
<[koshka]> mva: ня!
<mva> @deop
<mva> [koshka], ня
<skai> mva: я ж его всего на полтора часика:)чтобы остыл.погуглил.
<portos> ребятки как в сети есть два пк виндовые и 4 пк под убунту, как их всех объединить в сеть, что бы все красиво работало?
<Silicone> привет всем
<Silicone> кошка, как поплавала?
<Silicone> :)
<Ragnareg> а где лучше Perl применять?
<mva> portos, они итак в сети и всё итак красиво работает
<mva> Ragnareg, в скриптах
<Silicone> блин, зашел на канал Windows и там никого, даже тут больше людей :) может кто шарит в винде? есть мелкий вопрос
<chravn> portos: вначале повесь цветастые зановесочки чтобы было красиво а чтобы рабтало кури самбу
<Ragnareg> ))))
<[koshka]> Silicone:  к сожалению не утонула
<portos> я не могу удалять по сети на убунтовой машине файлы
<chravn> Silicone: какой
<Offoffoff> Silicone: изыди же, неверный. Или обрети спасение в Убунту.
<mva> paul11, еще одно нарушение правил - и получишь пермбан
<skai> mva: он ушел.он не услышал тея
<mva> skai, спасибо, кэп
<[koshka]> Offoffoff: мяук =)
<chravn> portos:  самба как отсроенна?
<portos> поставил system-config-samba
<mva> portos, по какому протоколу?
<mva> paul11, еще одно нарушение правил - и получишь пермбан
<[koshka]> paul11: не флуди больше так
<Silicone> chravn, установил на одном компе VPN сервер, на другой клиент.. есть 2 нюанса... когда подключается клиент к серверу.. у клиента пропадает нет, наверное потому что он берет айпи 10,0,10,2 и само собой весь траф уходит на сервер, можно ли как-то эти
<Silicone>  соеденения паралельно сделать?
<skai> mva: ты его разбанил заранее, не дав отсидеть его часик бана чтобы сказать ему это?:)
<paul11> простите, я буду хорошим мальчиком :)
<mva> skai, да
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: ня!
<paul11> кто-то успел сказать, что увидел косяк
<chravn> paul11:  сир вы лопух вам три раза написали куда постить конфиг
<skai> mva: вот нетерпеливый:)
<skai> @voice chravn
<chravn> paul11: hosts allow = 10.3.0.255  interfaces = 127.0.0.1/8 192.168.0.0/24
<Silicone> chravn, VPN стандартный виндозовский
<mva> Silicone, заставить клиента осилить маршрутизацию
<Silicone> mva, конкретней можно?
<mva> куда уж конкретнее
<paul11> chravn ага, а что не так?
<chravn> Silicone:  в настройках впн есть галка использовать поумолчанию удалённый шлюз её сними
<Silicone> chravn, клиента?
<chravn> paul11: разрешён хость с ip 10тратат а интерфейс 192
<chravn> Silicone: да
<chravn> Silicone: если подождёшь минут 20 скажу
<chravn> Silicone:  точно где
<Silicone> chravn, ок, я пока сам искать буду ))
<chravn> Silicone:  форточки какие?
<paul11> chravn, нуда, это то, что по умолчанию стояло.. вернее интерфейс
<Silicone> хр
<Henpyxa> здрасте всем
<[koshka]> прет
<Ragnareg> ку
<Henpyxa> убунтята тут сидят?)
<Ragnareg> наверное
<[koshka]> убунтоводы :D
<mva> Henpyxa, а если включить мозг?
<Henpyxa> сегодня выходной, не включается
<[koshka]> Henpyxa: а зря..
<Henpyxa> почему?
<mva> ты думаешь, это наши проблемы?
<Ragnareg> Henpyxa-> что сломал
<Henpyxa> эм.. че-то я потерял вашу нить размышлений в самом начале разговора..
<evanation> не кормите троля
<evanation> )))
<Ragnareg> evanation-> :D
<chravn> evanation: поломники светы ))
<evanation> =)))
<Ragnareg> chravn-> кто такая света? а то я не в теме
<skai> evanation: и это говорит тот, кого поимела света?:)
<Henpyxa> собсна, я сюда с вопросом пришел, но раз вы такие недружелюбные..
<[koshka]> Ragnareg: много пропустил )
<Ragnareg> )))
<[koshka]> Henpyxa: та рассказывай
<[koshka]> !say
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='say'
<[koshka]> ой
<[koshka]> не так
<Ragnareg> у кого есть логи???
<[koshka]> ><
<[koshka]> Ragnareg: да там сильно много :)
<evanation> skai, после светы мне ничего не страшно )
<Ragnareg> :D
<Ragnareg> а давноо это было
<Ragnareg> нужно почаще сидеть сдесь
<evanation> @say | Henpyxa
<[koshka]> Ragnareg: там вообще не понятно или то Света ли Елисей
<chravn> Ragnareg: Да была тут "девушка"
<mva> !ask|Henpyxa
<ubuntuhelp> Henpyxa: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Henpyxa> у меня есть убунту 10.10 и принтер hp1215 лазерный цветной. установить принтер получилось, а вот цветную печать настроить не совсем удалось, система цвета иногда путает)
<Henpyxa> шо за нафиг?
<[koshka]> skai: няу
<evanation> Henpyxa, у меня с hp и на винде проблемы были
<skai> [koshka]: вот что за такое на канале происходит...
<Henpyxa> использую файл коррекции цветов для более поздней модели, которую убунту мне предожила, иногда вместо синего красный увет печатае, а иногда нормально
<[koshka]> skai: где? )
<Henpyxa> evanation, :)
<skai> вообще.кто все эти люди?
<[koshka]> ну можешь мне войс дать)
<Henpyxa> извините за нескромный вопрос.. а какой тут средний возрастной контингент? :)
<Henpyxa> видимо это тут больная тема... ладно, молчание - залог здоровья.
<skai> [koshka]: да не.мва снимет
<[koshka]> кк
<Henpyxa> почему после моих постов подчеркивание вечно?
<paul11> чёто всё равно не открывает.. грустно как-то.. никак у меня отношения с самбой не ладяца
<effo> Подскажите как подключить PPPoE и сеть одновременно? а у меня еси подключаешь инет сеть отключается. Ubuntu 10.10
<evanation> effo, маршруты
<evanation> пропиши
<Henpyxa> +s
<Ragnareg> effo-> у тебя же DHCP?
<sorseg> Есть кто живой?
<Arabik> угу
<[koshka]> не совсем
<Henpyxa> кстати, как пишутся приложения под линукс? что за аналогия для win32?
<sorseg> Доброе время суток всем. Подскажите пожалуйста почему блин
<sorseg> for FILE in `ls -Q --quoting-style=shell`; do echo $FILE; done работает неправильно?
<evanation> Henpyxa, в текстовом файле на ассемблере пишут
<Henpyxa> а нет никакой ide для этого дела?)
<Offoffoff> Henpyxa: открывается любой редактор, пишутся тексты C++. а затем бегом в g++ и компилим
<sorseg> разве --quoting-style=shell не для того придумали чтоб в циклах использовать?
<evanation> Henpyxa, а ты как думаешь без ide можно kde или gnome написать?
<sorseg> не?
<Henpyxa> думаю можно
<Offoffoff> evanation: можно
<Henpyxa> только я не умею..
<Offoffoff> evanation: мозг человека еще плохо изучен.
<Ragnareg> ))
<Offoffoff> evanation: и не такое может.
<evanation> можно кто спорит )))
<evanation> но никто не пишит в текстовых файлах
<Offoffoff> Пишут
<Offoffoff> я пишу
<evanation> ну гуи всм не пишут
<Offoffoff> *.sh скрипты пишу! В простом текстовом редакторе.
<evanation> да я не про то
<evanation> гуи свой написать используя только текстовый редактор это что-то
<Offoffoff> evanation: можно gui написать и на bash
<Henpyxa> в codelite можно оконное приложение написать? путем драг-нд-дроп, как в студии?
<Ragnareg> нужно немного воображения
<Toxa_Russia> день добрый! Синаптик пишет такую ошибку: E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<Offoffoff> evanation: ты просто openbox не настраивал...
<evanation> Offoffoff, насчет баша не вкурсе =\
<Ragnareg> у меня бокс)
<Offoffoff> А чего у нас только народа?
<Offoffoff> 99 человек!
<Henpyxa> вообще подскажите, в чем кодить? компилировать через терминал не хочу, муторно..
<evanation> мас переход на убунту
<mva> [17:20:14] <Henpyxa>  в codelite можно оконное приложение написать? путем драг-нд-дроп, как в студии?
<evanation> Henpyxa, моно
<mva> » написать
<mva> » путем драг-нд-дроп, как в студии?
<mva> взаимоисключающие параграфы
<Henpyxa> не придирайся к словам
<Ragnareg> Henpyxa: ты же не компилил еще, от куда ты знаешь как это
<Henpyxa> я вполне понятное, может и не совсем точно сформулирвоанное, предложение написал
<mva> Henpyxa, я не придираюсь. Это просто — леммингуешь
<Toxa_Russia>  E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall помогите плиз
<Henpyxa> ragnareg, компилил
<Henpyxa> может я не совсем усвоил методу.. вообще, я ночичек в этом деле
<Ragnareg> что тяжело 10 символов набрать один раз
<evanation> Henpyxa, моно поддерживает .NET
<mva> Henpyxa, тогда вообще не берись за это
<Henpyxa> почему же?
<mva> не надо писать говнософт
<Henpyxa> оО
<mva> быдлокод очень огорчает тех, кто с ним разбирается
<mva> придумай себе более полезное занятие
<Henpyxa> здоровая критика, конечно, - нормально, но предлагать что-то невпопад глупо
<mva> я не невпопад
<mva> видя твоё к этому отношение сразу понятно что ты и как будешь делать
<mva> по опыту
<mva> лучше не стоит
<Henpyxa> то, что человек только начинает в чем-то разбираться, а ему сразу говорят: брось это - не маразм ли со стороны критина?
<mva> или делать как надо, или никак
<Henpyxa> я пока еще не делаю никак
<mva> и не делай
<Henpyxa> смешной ты
<mva> начинай только когда захочешь делать как надо
<SergeyIT> Henpyxa, codelite, потом QTCreator
<Henpyxa> mva ты куришь?
<Offoffoff> Henpyxa: изучи сначала C++
<Offoffoff> Henpyxa: я курю!
<Offoffoff> Henpyxa: и грибы!
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff, зачем изучать то? )
<Ragnareg> Offoffoff: и клей
<SergeyIT> и интернет
<chravn> О холивар как я вовремя
<chravn> курить бросайте учитесь молча
<Ragnareg> нет, это не то
<Henpyxa> вообще не понимаю, зачем критиковать кого-то за что-то, если потом не приложишь ни малейших усилий к тому, чтобы это исправить
<Henpyxa> кому нужна пустая критика?)
<chravn> Henpyxa:  критика нужна чтобы начать думать головой
<chravn> а не делать всё по указке
<SergeyIT> Henpyxa, тебе чего? Шашечки или поехали?
<evanation> потому что критикую не для того что бы исправлять
<mva> Henpyxa, советую скачать книгу жасмин бланшет "программирование gui на С++ средствами qt" и поставить QtCreator
<Henpyxa> спасибо
<mva> Henpyxa, и больше не привередничать "муторно" и т.п.
<Ragnareg> Работаем, еще вопросы!
<Henpyxa> действительно дельные предложения в килоразы полезней самой здоровой критики..
<Henpyxa> имхо
<chravn> Ragnareg:  во что пиграть на работе?
<Ragnareg> щас посмотрим
<Ragnareg> chravn: OpenTTD
<Ragnareg> время убивает
<Henpyxa> ragnareg, а ты знаешь в чем прикол игры progress quest?
<Henpyxa> особенно, её мультиплэера
<Ragnareg> щас прочитаю
<Ragnareg> Henpyxa: В игре присутствует мультиплеер! Для этого необходимо всего лишь подключение к интернету. Зато можно попасть в топ и продемонстрировать всем ваши тапочки из выдубленной кожи +36 и спелл Гидрофобия 17 уровня.
<Henpyxa> ясненько..
<mva> http://godville.net/
<mva> куда интереснее
<mva> :)
<mva> ZPG таки рулит :)
<chravn> mva: интересно
<mva> artus|znc|, http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/295422/ зацени
<portos> не видно в сети мой пк (убунту). в чем может быть проблема?
<mva> error: undefined condition: `не видно'
<chravn> portos: что значит не видно  всети?
<chravn>   \\ ip_pc_ubuntu  работает?
<paul11> никто не знает как подсунуть вайну русский язык?
<portos> я пытаюсь сделать сеть между виндовыми машинами и под убунту
<mva> paul11, export LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8; export LANG=${LC_ALL}; winecfg
<portos> на одном пк поставил самба, я вижу расшаренные папки но добавить/изменить/удалить не могу
<chravn> portos:  конфиг самбы
<portos> на своем компе я сейчас вообще сети не вижу
<chravn> только заливатье го
<portos> сейчас
<chravn> !past | portos
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='past'
<mva> portos, воткнул провода в свитч, настроил адреса и сеть есть. А то, что ты хочешь — называется "доступ по самбе между машинами"
<mva> chravn, paste
<chravn> !paste | portos
<ubuntuhelp> portos: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<portos> http://paste.org.ru/?ootnd9
<portos> конфиг
<portos> Не удалось подключить местоположение
<portos> Не удалось получить список доступных на сервере ресурсов
<portos> пытаюсь зайти в сеть
<paul11> mva, спасибо, открылось окно настроек вайна на русском, но все ярлычки установленных прог по прежнему нечитаемы и линейка не запускается под предлогом, что клиент на русском :)
<mva> portos, выкинь вендотермины из головы, а то стукну
<portos> что такое вендотермины? ))
<portos> это мне ошибку такую показывает
<mva> portos, термины, применяемые тупыми вендолеммингами
<mva> portos, [17:58:15] <portos>  пытаюсь зайти в сеть
<mva> ты пытаешься зайти на самбашару, а не в сеть
<portos> кто такие вендолемминги?
<portos> о.О
<chravn> portos:   уменя вот атк всё работает http://paste.org.ru/?lnsupw
<mva> и настроить ты тоже пытаешься именно её
<mva> portos, существа без мозгов, использующие Windows и не задумывающиеся о правильности терминов
<chravn> mva:  )))
<portos> какие линуксоиды злые
<mva> paul11, echo 'export LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8; export LANG=${LC_ALL}; ' >> /etc/profile
<mva> paul11, от рута
<mva> portos, нет, не злые
<mva> portos, здесь нет ни капли злости
<mva> просто я ненавижу идиотов и считаю, что вещи надо называть своими именами
<chravn> portos: посмотрел ссылку ?
<portos> если я пока терминов не знаю, все я идиот?
<portos> chravn: да подправил, сейчас посмотрю
<paul11> mva, прошло успешно :)
<mva> portos, нет. Ты идиот если ты категорически не прислушиваешься к поправкам
<mva> paul11, перелогинься в систему. Или ребутнись
<paul11> ок:)
<portos> прислушиваюсь и стараюсь разобраться
<portos> так, а почему мой компьютер не видит пк в сети?
<mva> portos, прислушиваешься, говоришь?
<olejka> откуда дрова virtio можно скачать ?
<mva> portos, я тебе 4 раза сказал про "видит в сети"
<mva> portos, а ты по прежнему говоришь бред
<portos> самбашару не видит
<mva> откуда я знаю? какой компьютер? какая ОС? включена ли самба на сервере?
<chravn> portos: не заработало?
<portos> с убунты и виндовой машины меня не видно
<portos> не работает
<andersen> самба работает7
<chravn> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<chravn> portos:  вот с таким глобалом всё работает http://paste.ubuntu.com/535863/
<portos> попробую
<portos> а все остальное убрать?
<mva> кроме шар
<portos> ок, пробую
<chravn> ток смотри под себя поправь
<portos> о
<portos> сеть есть
<portos> :)
<chravn> portos:   не учимся (
<portos> ёпта, есть самбашара
<chravn> вот прально
<chravn> возьми с полки пирожок там большие лежат ты маленький возьми
<mva> portos, не "есть самбашара", а "доступна *"
<mva> :)
<portos> рано еще пирожки кушать
<mva> ну неужели никакой логики не прошито в мозг?
<mva> ну очевидно же
<portos> мой пк в самбашаре не доступен
<mva> блин
<chravn> аааа
<paul11> перевело всю систему на русский :)
<mva> portos, ты в первом классе так же себя вёл"?
<chravn> portos:  конкретней
<chravn> mva:  мне кажется ведёт
<mva> portos, "нет доступа на мой компьютер по самбе"
<portos> капец
<mva> paul11, это плохо?
<mva> portos, и да, по-моему, очевидно, что надо повторить те же действия на твоем компе, нет?
<portos> mva: именно так
<mva> portos, или ты без тыканья носом никак не можешь?
<portos> я на своем пк правил конфиг
<mva> точно так же, как тебе дал chravn?
<portos> если я в убунту редко работаю, стоит меня так пинать
<portos> тем более я пытаюсь разобраться
<User538[web]> проблема с юизби модемом билайн начинает работать через минуту отсоединяется чтоб опять начал сесию приходится дергать по питанию
<chravn> пытаешься разобратсья это когда куришь man
<portos> и ман покуриваю
<chravn> portos:  у меня на настройку самбы ушло пол дня без компостированяи мозга народо населению.
<Galaxy2000> курильщики
<mva> portos, у тебя неправильный подход
<mva> portos, знания лишними не бывают
<chravn> portos: http://debiania.blogspot.com/2009/05/samba-debian-gnulinux-ubuntu-linux.html
<portos> я расшариваю папки с помощью system-config-samba
<chravn> это вообще что?
<chravn> Galaxy2000:  Я не курю. только маны )
<mva> portos, если ты редко работаешь в убунту, но пришел просить у нас, чтоб за тебя настроили — будь добр следовать нашим правилам приличия
<portos> спасибо за ссылку
<mva> chravn, по-моему, очевидно, что это какой-то гуйвый костыль :)
<portos> я кого нибудь обидел?
<mva> *гуёвый
<portos> удалю этот "гуевый костыль"
<chravn> portos: нет просто есть определённые нормы общения
<chravn> пользуйся консолью.
<User538[web]> про юизби модем кто нибудь скажет
<mva> User538[web], что тебе про него сказать?
<mva> "молодец, что купил"?
<olejka> черт, второй день с kvm совокупляюсь =(
<User538[web]> начинает работать и через минуту отваливается
<chravn> portos:  за бутылку коньяка всё натсрою.
<portos> поставил бы с удовольствием
<User538[web]> модем билайн
<portos> только я в афинах живу
<mva> User538[web], и да, 1) "билайн" — это не фирма-изготовитель и не модель. Так что нифига не понятно, что у тебя за модем. 2) в гугле и на forum.ubuntu.ru 1000 раз решена уже такая проблема. Пользуйся поиском
<portos> Метакса - хороший коньяк кстати
<mva> chravn, коньяк — 1) фу, 2) слишком дорого за 10 строчек в конфиге :)
<User538[web]> понял поюзаю mf 626
<chravn> mva:  не пали контору )))
<portos> )) узо напоил бы тогда
<chravn> portos:  на cit форуме есть хорошая статья называется ка задовать вопросы прочти её
<mva> portos, и да, в самом деле достаточно 1) доступа по ссш на убунтовые машины в твоей сети, 2) 10$ на счет того, кто тебе настроит :)
<mva> коньяк - не нужен как класс
<mva> :)
<mva> chravn,
<mva> !sq | portos
<ubuntuhelp> portos: Как правильно задавать вопросы: http://parallel.ru/cluster/smart-questions-ru.html
<portos> мне интересней самому разобраться
<Dinamic-Adm> help!
<chravn> mva:  а почему эт не нужен?
<Dinamic-Adm> только у меня не работают кнопки в openoffice? ctrl+c, ctrl+v, ctrl+z ????
<chravn> Dinamic-Adm: да
<chravn> portos: тогда кури маны и интернеты. самба обсасывалась на фолруме миллион раз
<mva> Dinamic-Adm, да
<skai> ыпч
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ку
<skai> [koshka]: ку
<skai> artus|znc|: ку
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ку
<skai> sharikoff: sgx
<[koshka]> угу
<skai> что тут происходит?
<[koshka]> хз
 * mva почесал [koshka] за ушком
<[koshka]> mva: мррр
<mike1312> Такая проблема. ниодним браузером в системе не заходится на https страницы пишет время соединения истекло. Пробовал переустанавливать систему целиком - не помогло. Ubuntu 1010 amd64 на Asus k50in
<inkvizitor68sl> mike1312, прокся впереди?
<mva> mike1312, потому, что дело не в системе.
<mike1312> нету прокси
<mike1312> а в чем?
<mva> mike1312, и за попытки решить проблему переустановкой системы - можно получить по ушам
<mva> mike1312, так вот. открой gnome-terminal
<mike1312> открыл
<mva> введи sudo apt-get install netcat
<chravn> а можно vnstat заставить показывать среднюю скорость за день?
<mva> mike1312, а, хотя нет, не надо
<mva> mike1312, ssl же
<mike1312> mva уже установил     да ссл
<olejka> ставлю на ubuntu kvm virt driver на диск, от ред хата... интересно, че получится
<skai> хммм...вот какого на моем ноуте кернелпаничится калькулят?при попытке загрузится с флешки
<Guest57-ru> всем привет)) есть вопрос Xerox Phaser печатает лабуду никто не сталкивался?
<skai> Guest57-ru: а ты ему не давай дабуду на печать
<mike1312> Так что с ссл делать?
<mva> @kick [koshka] ПСЖ
<chravn> Guest57-ru: сталкивался с  xerox workcenter yне печатает вообще
<mva> mike1312, ща
<inkvizitor68sl> mike1312, ты пробовал через другой шлюз в инет зайти?
<mike1312> это как?
<skai> mva: почесал за ушком, а потом пенделя надавал:))
<mike1312> у меня через роутер через вифи
<mike1312> адсл
<Guest57-ru> chravn а этот печатает но каким то странным образом
<chravn> Guest57-ru: драйвер поставь с сайта
<mva> mike1312, echo "GET /"|openssl s_client -connect secure.wikimedia.org:443 -quiet
<mva> mike1312, выполни
<mva> скажи, что ответит
<Guest57-ru> chravn пробовал
<mike1312> connect: No route to host
<mike1312> connect:errno=113
<mva> mike1312, таааакк... а echo 'GET /'|nc ya.ru 80
<mva> ?
<chravn> Guest57-ru:  тогда даже не знаю чем помочь.
<mike1312> ничего просто проглотил
<mva> mike1312, так не должно быть
<mva> должен быть вывод
<mike1312> пусто
<[koshka]> у меня тоже пусто :D
<[koshka]> это смертельно?)
<mva> [koshka], а у меня нет. ЧЯДНТ? 6)
<mva> mike1312,  echo 'GET /\n'|nc ya.ru 80
<mva> ?
<mva> ой
<mva> mike1312,  echo -e 'GET /\n'|nc ya.ru 80
<mva> mike1312, или даже  echo -e "GET /\n"|nc ya.ru 80
<mike1312> тоже пусто
<mva> mike1312, в общем, странно это
<mva> а на роутере нету запрещающих правил?
<mva> :)
<mike1312> нету смотрел
<chravn> sudo sarg-reports daily
<chravn> : No such file or directorye 239: /usr/bin/sarg
<chravn> файл присутсвует.
<chravn> В какую сторону копать?
<mva> mike1312, тогда это откровенно чудеса
<mva> chravn, echo $(file /usr/bin/sarg)
<mva> (я бы сказал просто file /usr/bin/sarg, но не хочу лишние 2 минуты с тобой спорить и объяснять ,что это утилита
<chravn> mva: /usr/bin/sarg: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<mva> chravn, странно
<mva> chravn, а запасти-ка на pastebin.ca содержимое sarg-reports
<chravn> mva:  ага
<mike1312> mva спасибо большое похоже дело в роутере
<chravn> mva: http://pastebin.ca/2000924
<mva> http://pastebin.ca/raw/2000924
<mva> надо скрипт написать, чтоб автоматом заменял :)
<[koshka]> мля напряжение скачет че то
<mva> chravn, чота 1) побился юникод, 2) странно, на какую 239 строку оно тогда орёт. В пасте их всего 11.
<mva> попробуй в кавычки взять
<mva> "/usr/bin/sarg"
<mva> [koshka], киса, не матерись :)
<skai> @voice [koshka]
<[koshka]> mva: сорре
<[koshka]> skai: ну ну
<skai> [koshka]: а никто не говорил, что я добрый^_^
<chravn> mva:  не вышло
<Galaxy2000> и неследовало
<[koshka]> skai: угу
<skai> [koshka]: что за угрюмость?
<[koshka]> skai: та ничегол
<[koshka]> ничего*
<skai> окей:)
<[koshka]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/5601087 гы
<ink_sleep> [koshka], баян!
<[koshka]> ink_sleep: ты же спишь)
<skai> [koshka]: вот когда портируют в советский беларусь - тогда поржем:)
<skai> [koshka]: он во сне говорить^_^
<ink_sleep> дыды
<[koshka]> о как
<[koshka]> ясно
<chravn> mva: сравнил со 100% рабочим конфигом всё идентично
<skai> ink_sleep: интересно, а ты по немецки во сне не говоришь?:)
<chravn> mva:  но этот почемуто не пашет
<ink_sleep> нет
 * skai еще никогда штырлиц не был так близок к провалу:)
<flintstone> привет всем
<[koshka]> привет
<skai> flintstone: что сломал?
<[koshka]> skai: мрр
<flintstone> какую дистру выбрать для оооч слабого ноута..
<Ragnareg> привет
<flintstone> 128 ддр
<skai> [koshka]: но тапки не трогать!:))
<Ragnareg> о, я знаю!
<flintstone> xubuntu потянет?
<[koshka]> skai: да не буду я твои тапки трогать:( сколько раз говорить
<skai> flintstone: выбирай дистро, с которым идет в комплекте новый комп.или ставь слитазюили тиникор.юили старый убунту.соверменный не пойдет
<Ragnareg> flintstone: нет, не так, значит минимал cd и openbox
<skai> [koshka]: :-Р
<[koshka]> вообще больше тебя трогать не буду
<ink_sleep> flintstone, elive
<skai> [koshka]: вредина:)
<ink_sleep> или лучше deli linux
<[koshka]> это ты сегодня ужасно вредный ><
<SergeyIT> skai, это коты тапки любят )
<ink_sleep> deli linux точно летать будет
<effo> Подскажите как подключить PPPoE и сеть одновременно? а у меня еси подключаешь инет сеть отключается. Ubuntu 10.10 (в приват плз) :)
<flintstone> Ragnareg: чтонибудь более менее приближенное к убунте.. с дружелюбным интерфейсом..
<skai> [koshka]: меня все с утра пыжат мой моск:)я злой!
<ink_sleep> effo, маршруты пропиши
<skai> SergeyIT: коты любят сношать лежащие кучкой джинсы:)
<Ilang> здарово
<Ragnareg> flintstone: а чем тебе openbox не дружелюбный?
<Ragnareg> хай
<ink_sleep> !pm | effo
<ubuntuhelp> effo: Уважайте своих собеседников. Вопросы следует задавать на канале, а не в приватах отдельным участникам конференции. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register
<ink_sleep> !routes
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='routes'
<[koshka]> skai: ок ок
<ink_sleep> effo, в общем в гугл и в техподдержку своего провайдера обращайся.
<skai> @voice skai
<ink_sleep> @kick skai использование должности в корыстынх целях
<ink_sleep> э
<ink_sleep> тьфу
<[koshka]> ы
<Ragnareg> flintstone: тут уже как настроишь!
<ink_sleep> тэкс
<skai> ink_sleep: и де это?
<skai> ink_sleep: я просто показываю что я на дежурстве:)
<ink_sleep> чуть менее чем за сутки cat /dev/urandom сгенерил мне 183 гига текста в 3 потока
<ink_sleep> @op
<[koshka]> ага, мне ни за что войс втулил )
<ink_sleep> skai, дежурь, фигле.
<skai> ink_sleep: когда я так носил шапку - ее с меня дмитрий снимал:)
<skai> ink_sleep: силой
<ink_sleep> хм
<ink_sleep> ну и ладно
<ink_sleep> жаль, полуопов на фриноде нет
<skai> [koshka]: а ты ругалась!
<[koshka]> skai: ну да.. меня из всех заметить можно )
<[koshka]> и дать войс :D
<skai> [koshka]: и надо было тебе разбудить нашего шелдона:)
<jillsmitt_portab> вечер
<Ragnareg> шелдона )))
<skai> ink_sleep: он не любит, когда барин в шапке в присутствии царя сидит:)
<ink_sleep> s
<ink_sleep> ы
<skai> ink_sleep: чет кстати на форуме тока мы с райденом отметились
<ink_sleep> угу
<ink_sleep> хабр упал чтоле
<skai> ink_sleep: умвр
<ink_sleep> ну и тогда я спать
<skai> ink_sleep: спок
<ink_sleep> скоро вернусь.... и буду ставить вин сервер на KVM, гыгы =)
<skai> ink_sleep: тебе скучно?
<ink_sleep> skai, да
<ink_sleep> но на самом деле винда нужна хоть где то
<ink_sleep> в универе задолбали
<skai> ink_sleep: тогда лучше виннт 4.0 ставь:)
<ink_sleep> BPWIN, ERwin, Rational Rose (
<jillsmitt_portab> я с универом воевал
<ink_sleep> под вайном не пашут ничерта
<jillsmitt_portab> воевал на стороне СПО, они меня с этой вашей виндой гнобили
<ink_sleep> jillsmitt_portab, мне надоело воевать, пошли они в топку
<skai> я универ победил:)
<ink_sleep> но 3 курса продержался )
<jillsmitt_portab> а я отвоевался до конца
<jillsmitt_portab> вчера диплом из москвы прислали
<jillsmitt_portab> пьяный в клубе сижу =)
<ink_sleep> просто сейчас уже пошли SAP, банковское ПО, CASE утилиты
<ink_sleep> аналогов тупо нет
<ink_sleep> в СПО
<jillsmitt_portab> приведи пример, любопытно
<jillsmitt_portab> мне скучно как и тебе и я поищу аналоги или пути их реализации
<ink_sleep> jillsmitt_portab, привел выше
<ink_sleep> bpwin и так далее
<jillsmitt_portab> ппц
<ink_sleep> м?
<jillsmitt_portab> все что может bpwin я могу на бумаге сделать
<jillsmitt_portab> автоматизированные средства проектирования или как они там называются? =)
<jillsmitt_portab> а что заставляют делать с помощью bpwin?
<ink_sleep> jillsmitt_portab, то, что я могу нарисовать на бумаге хДД
<jillsmitt_portab> =)
<ink_sleep> при том с учетом кривости бпвина - в опенофисе я это делал раз в 10 быстрее
<ink_sleep> когда предварительные варианты таскал
<jillsmitt_portab> а я люблю dia
<ink_sleep> преподша ещё спрашивала "а чой то ты в бпвине сразу делать начал"
<jillsmitt_portab> все равно это бпвин никапли не проверяет правильность проекта
<ink_sleep> угу
<De_Abler> sharikoff: ку
<jillsmitt_portab> мне кажется все эти bpwin\erwin не дают ни нормальный тулкит (не удобно проектировать), ни возможности для расширения и полета фантазии
<jillsmitt_portab> я пробовал в свое время спроектировать там небольшую клиент-серверную систему, вроде ничего не сделал, а устал
<NetWork> ку
<ink_sleep> jillsmitt_portab, там не клиент-серверные системы проектируют
<ink_sleep> а эис
<jillsmitt_portab> хаха
<ink_sleep> да, было бы удобно, если бы не все эти глюки.
<jillsmitt_portab> а как насчет клиент-сервеной экономической информационной системы?
<jillsmitt_portab> тут бпвин бессилен
<jillsmitt_portab> когда мне надо охватить нечто большее чем просто эис
<SoL13666> народ  неподскажите какие есть он лайн игры прикольные на линукс?
<ink_sleep> SoL13666, regnum online
<SoL13666> <ink_sleep> спс счяс гляну чё это такое
<oni> Monz,
<Monz> àãà
<ubuntuhelp> Monz! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[koshka]> SoL13666: зачем тебе игры то?:)
<[koshka]> поиграй в браузерные )
<SoL13666> хз заипался охото в чёто погонять
<[koshka]> кстати,сайт есть
<ink_sleep> @voice SoL13666
<[koshka]> ща если найду
<ink_sleep> да ><
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice SoL13666
<SoL13666> <inkvizitor68sl> ?? непонял?
<[koshka]> http://www.linuxgames.ru/ вот тут
<[koshka]> !voise
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='voise'
<skai> !v | SoL13666
<ubuntuhelp> SoL13666: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<[koshka]> эх..
<jillsmitt_portab> в линукс есть игры чтоли? =)
<[koshka]> jillsmitt_portab: не..тебе показалось
<jillsmitt_portab> я жду diaspora
<SoL13666> да
<jillsmitt_portab> а еще кроссплатформенные игры очень даже
<jillsmitt_portab> типа true combat elite
<effo> скажите пожалуйста что может быть когда в видео при обновлённых кодеках, во всех проигрователях цвета не соответствуют реальности??? (к примеру красный цвет отображается зелёным) что сделать чтобы этого избежать?
<[koshka]> SoL13666: в общем, погугли.. там много чего есть
<jillsmitt_portab> effo: даже в mplayer? запусти в консоли через mplayer и дай мне вывод
<ezh> компиз отключен ?
<jillsmitt_portab> проигрыватель часто пишет об ошибках декодирования
<SoL13666> я есчё слышал что некоторые игры интересней устоновить на линукс чем поиграть))
<jillsmitt_portab> ниче интересного в установке, я бы даже сказал, что самое крутое - это портативные кроссплатформенные игры =)
<effo> jillsmitt_portab, открывал через VLC, Totem, Rhythmbox.
<jillsmitt_portab> effo: открой в консоли через mplayer и вывод на пастогр
<jillsmitt_portab> пасторг
<[koshka]> удачного вечера) не ломайте ничего
<lynk> всем прива))
<chravn> ку
<chravn> можно как-нибудь vnstat заставить показывать среднюю скорость за день?
<portos> сменить владельца папки которая находится на внешнем жестком диске с файловой системой ntfs никак не получится?
<portos> с самбой разобрался теперь расшарить папку видео хотелось бы...
<chravn> portos: вопрсо не ясен
<lynk> без понятия, кто нить может мне сказать можно убунту переустановить на минт с сохранением параметров и личных файлов а то я убунду на чистый диск ставил без разметки разделов, короче установил в автомате
<chravn> portos:  тебе виндовую папку расшарить нужно?
<portos> chravn: да
<portos> такое возможно?
<chravn> portos:  в личку пиши тут венжу не обсуждают
<admin-skif-biz> А кто-нибудь подключал powercom через apcups
<lynk> кто нить может мне сказать можно убунту переустановить на минт с сохранением параметров и личных файлов а то я убунду на чистый диск ставил без разметки разделов, короче установил в автомате
<admin-skif-biz> link  сохрани папку home
<lynk> admin-skif-biz, и все?
<admin-skif-biz> угу. все личные настройки и твои файлы там.. вроде как
<lynk> admin-skif-biz, ну попробуем, спс
<lynk> admin-skif-biz, а потом ее в переустановленной системе просто удалить?
<lynk> точнее заменить
<admin-skif-biz> да, замени и все.
<admin-skif-biz> а лучше ручками в каком-нибудь коммандере посмотри в двух окнах и сравни
<lynk> а языковые пакеты все равно качать придется или они тоже там?
<admin-skif-biz> но нужно точно знать, от какого софта папка внутри хоме
<admin-skif-biz> нее.. языковые локализации у минта свои.
<lynk> а вот этого не понял
<lynk> блин фигово, опять качать
<jillsmitt_portab> chravn: конфиг самбы
<jillsmitt_portab> lynk: можно с сохранением настроек гнома
<chravn> jillsmitt_portab:   мой? зачем?
<jillsmitt_portab> просто интересно
<chravn> всмысле?
<jillsmitt_portab> какой тут может быть двойной смысл
<jillsmitt_portab> дай конфиг посмотреть
<lynk> jillsmitt_portab, каким образом если не секрет, просто хочу убунту 10.10 на минт 10 переставить а блин качать все по новой заканаюсь
<chravn> jillsmitt_portab:  у меня самбы нет
<jillsmitt_portab> lynk: это порождает последствия и корректно только если версии гнома не сильно отличаются
<jillsmitt_portab> достаточно отбэкапить все содержимое домашней директории
<jillsmitt_portab> включая скрытые файлы
<jillsmitt_portab> когда будешь ставить минт, тебе надо будет создать пользователя с таким же логином
<jillsmitt_portab> затем из бэкапа при первом запуске переместить только нужные тебе файлы конфигурации программ, которые ты хотел бы сохранить
<jillsmitt_portab> ну директории типа .config, .icons, .themes и прочий мусор
<lynk> так а бекап как сделать? прсто я пока не оч силен в линуксе
<jillsmitt_portab> копирование осуществи
<jillsmitt_portab> файлы конфигурации - это текст, размеры соответствующие, темы и ресурсы - графика, ну т.д.
<lynk> понял спс, блин а можно каким то образом вместе с записаным образом на флешку запихнуть и бекам хоме? чтоб конфликтов не было при установке а то у меня всего одна флешка и кидать некуда больше
<jillsmitt_portab> маленькие секретик, можно все что захочешь, при этом на каждую "хочу" есть соответствующая документация по крайней мере на одном человеческом языке
<jillsmitt_portab> форумы и вики - это способ не писать каждому сочинение на тему, как это сделать
<jillsmitt_portab> смекаешь?
<jillsmitt_portab> автоматизация рулит
<lynk> хе без обыд но ты довольно забавный, этот канал создан для чего? на сколько я знаю не чтоб бессмысленно болтать не о чем а помогать людям, я прекрасно понимаю что есть документации и подобное но все же охото побыстрей и проще узнать и для этого нас
<lynk> колько я понимаю и существуют данные каналы и чаты
<jillsmitt_portab> позвони в суппорт
<lynk> ладно, если уж прижмет позвоню))
<jillsmitt_portab> хехе
<jillsmitt_portab> тебе достаточно узнать, какие конкретно настройки (конфиги) где расположены в домашней директории
<jillsmitt_portab> отсеять шрот, откопировав только нужное
<jillsmitt_portab> затем с диска\флешки после установки системы заменить файлы конфигурации гнома в минт
<jillsmitt_portab> но еще лучше не заменять, а вручную отредактировать, может быть конфиги в минт лучше закоментированы, зачем терять такое добро?
<jillsmitt_portab> автоматические средства бэкапа на десктопе дома - это как значек инвалида на машине
<artus> ну автоматическе да) но хоть в ручном режиме но бекапы нужны )
<jillsmitt_portab> бэкапы - это как зубы чистить по утрам
<jillsmitt_portab> если пользователь определенный, то у него уже есть свой сценарий бэкапа и крон задействован для этого
<artus> sudo tar cvpzf рулить )
<artus> только вот в 2-3 потока не умееть жать ... ну да ладно )
<jillsmitt_portab> да любой способ зарулит, когда винт крякает и у тебя уходит только час на возвращение на день назад и продолжение работы
<chravn> "portos: ребутну весь комп"
<chravn> я в шоке
<chravn> перед эти было вот это "portos: самба не ребутается"
<jillsmitt_portab> скажи пусть ребутнет только память и конденсаторы
<artus> jillsmitt_portab: ога ))) учитывая что накануне день потратил на допил чего нить )))
<jillsmitt_portab> было у меня такое с виндой
<jillsmitt_portab> 200 гигов данных уничтожены
<jillsmitt_portab> безвозвратно
<chravn> jillsmitt_portab:  безвозвратно данные очень тяжело уничтожить
<artus> да да да ))
<jillsmitt_portab> я знаю способ, как это сделать быстро
<chravn> jillsmitt_portab:  как?
<jillsmitt_portab> рекавер mp3 мне не нужен
<jillsmitt_portab> chravn: а тебе зачем:
<jillsmitt_portab> ?
<chravn> посто интересно вдруг товарищи придут офис проверять ))))
<artus> jillsmitt_portab: ну что те сказать... когда у меня вырубили свет в процесе ресайза винта .. даже тогда я 80% инфы вытянул)
<jillsmitt_portab> да, но я не вытянул ничего
<jillsmitt_portab> шифрование разделов рулит
<artus> нафига?
<artus> кому ты надо то? )))
<jillsmitt_portab> не ну это не значит, что такого варианта быть не может, правильно?
<artus> параноя хороша к месту ) и у разумных дозах )
<jillsmitt_portab> у меня был как раз такой вариант порчи инфы
<jillsmitt_portab> это была разумная паранойя
<jillsmitt_portab> ошибкой было шифрование всего раздела, а не 1 гигабайта исходников
<artus> вооттт )))
<jillsmitt_portab> ну и в любом случае именно они мне и были нужны
<jillsmitt_portab> так что это ничего не меняет
<jillsmitt_portab> а бэкап меня откатил на неделю назад
<artus> если шифруеш то должны быть бекапы) если их нима то CCЗБ )))
<artus> посему это не порча данных а обычное разолбайство )
<jillsmitt_portab> неделя - это было тяжело, зато я не сделал много бесполезного, только нужное
<jillsmitt_portab> это порча данных
<jillsmitt_portab> раздел крякнул и причин я не знаю
<jillsmitt_portab> винт до сих пор работает
<jillsmitt_portab> вывод - порча данных\
<artus> не... начнем ст ого что само по себе шифрование порча данных
<artus> с возможностью их востановить
<jillsmitt_portab> это почему? процесс возвратный
<artus> так что не надо тут теплое с мягким путать
<jillsmitt_portab> ну да, а запись алгоритма кодом - тоже его порча?
<jillsmitt_portab> я бы сказал это преобразование данных
<jillsmitt_portab> и был бы прав
<artus> jillsmitt_portab: он возвратный ... если образ данных находитцо в таком же состоянии как был в процесе шифрования
<artus> а тут идет разговор про утерю данных с винта .. а не про покоцаный шифрованый раздел
<artus> так что теплое и мягкое )
<jillsmitt_portab> зависит от позиции по отношению к этим данным
<artus> никакой позиции нет ...
<jillsmitt_portab> я зашифровал, я расшифровал, в чем моя вина?
<artus> востановление данных осушествляетцо с винта к которому не применялись методы шифрования
<artus> то что ты зашифровал раздел это соовсем другие расклады )
<artus> ты ж притенции не выстявляеш производителю замков за то что у тя есть половинка ключа но дверь не открываетцо)
<jillsmitt_portab> ладно
<jillsmitt_portab> претензии
<chravn> А может кто пояснить про "вирусы" под линуксом?
<jillsmitt_portab> я на тебя посмотрю, когда ты будешь отчитываться и говорить "это я виноват, что уничтожил все ваши данные"
<jillsmitt_portab> потому, что вот я не правильно шифрую
<jillsmitt_portab> а в документации описан именно этот способ
<jillsmitt_portab> можете выслать мне счет
<artus> jillsmitt_portab: ты того .... покажи мне буть добр где в спеках к любому шифровальщику говоритцо что ты можеш востановить свои денные ))) а не наобород что все на твой страх и риск _
<artus> chravn: забей ) они есть но ты их не увидиш)
<jillsmitt_portab> artus: нигде, речь о том, что на каком-то этапе произошло неизбежное
<chravn> artus: так вот именно вопрос по чему. Не ужели нет дырок, или нельзя перехватить рутовый пароль или обойти ввод пороля при использовании sudo. Ведь  львиная доля интернета это линуккс и юникс
<jillsmitt_portab> дырки есть
<artus> chravn: все есть ... все можно только дело в том что пожходить к каждой конуретной машине надо индивидуально)
<jillsmitt_portab> их закрывают раньше, чем появится софт, способный ими пользоваться
<artus> ну не раньше )))
<artus> а есть софт умеющий дырами пользоватцо? пакажите )
<jillsmitt_portab> после обновления через репозитории конкретную угрозу можно списывать
<jillsmitt_portab> artus: вирусы разве не пользуются недостатком мер безопасности в системах:
<jillsmitt_portab> ?
<gamper> Привет всем!! Примите юзера в свою компанию?
<artus> это если ее пофиксили)
<artus> jillsmitt_portab: они использують недостатки образования пользователя )
<artus> gamper: ты екзамен сдал? спрака от нарколога есть?
<jillsmitt_portab> gamper: мы регистритуем юзеров в местных военкоматахӨ
<gamper> -artus это прикол типо да
<chravn> и психиатор тоже нужен )
<artus> нет)
<artus> психа мона не проходить .. ))) согласно новому уставу)
<gamper> не я не псих
<chravn> artus:  то есть шутка про то что бы вирус заработал под линуксом его самому нужно отдебагить и скомпилировать это правда .
<artus> chravn: отчасти) надо просто соблюсти все условия при которых он будет работать)
<gamper> нелавно перешёл на линукс, буквально недели 2 назад
<SergeyIT> gamper, а не психам здесь делать нечего ))
<jillsmitt_portab> есть вирусы
<artus> chravn: воть для последнего необходима была джава машина.. только что он делал я так и не понял)
<jillsmitt_portab> пишутся в прошивки девайсов
<jillsmitt_portab> часть в ядре
<gamper> я думаю психи, это те которые сидят на винде
<jillsmitt_portab> на винде сидят все
<jillsmitt_portab> линукс используют
<artus> давайте ка без тупых холиваров )
<gamper> печально
<lynk> gamper, хоть и недавно на линукс перешел но после короткого срока использования убунты с минтом понял что психи это реально те кто сидит на винде
<chravn> gamper: а мне вот кажется психи те у кого в конфиге hand.conf написанно hand = ass
<portos> Такая проблема: самба не дает доступ в нтфс шару. Сменить владельца и открыть права не получается. Пробовал через Alt+F2 и gksu nautilus пробую менять права но возвращает обратно владельца root.
<portos> ls -l
<portos> drwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev  45056 2010-11-16 16:42 Video
<portos> сменить права и владельца нужно на папку Video
<SergeyIT> gamper, психи - это те, которых меньше (демокрантия, так ее...)
<artus> portos: дык того ))) chown те в руки)
<portos> неа
<artus> sudo chown user:user xxx
<chravn> chown nobody  попробуй
<artus> а потом уже и sudo chmod 755
<gamper> зделаем умозаключение - мы все психи
<jillsmitt_portab> психи это те, кто раздражает "нормальных" своим обычным состоянием и они начинают психовать
<lynk> gamper, все мы психи но каждый по своему))
<gamper> индивиды
<chravn> ладно всем удачи рабочий день подходит к концу. пойду праздновать др.
<artus> фигасе... 173 метра обновок ...
<jillsmitt_portab> поздравляем
<chravn> jillsmitt_portab: спс
<jillsmitt_portab> желаем рабочего автопилота и бычьего кумара
<chravn> jillsmitt_portab:  а бычий кумар эт чё?
<jillsmitt_portab> ты поймешь, когда включится автопилот
<jillsmitt_portab> это когда ты понимаешь, что переходишь дорогу по звукам надрывающихся гудков и свету фар в лицо
<chravn> jillsmitt_portab:  ну а аватопилот я думаю будет когда просветления достигну
<gamper> люди, вы как опытные психи линуксойды, поскажите, где можно дрова найти на звук...а то чёт сколько искал, ничего полезного не нашёл
<jillsmitt_portab> просветление - это и есть свет фар в лицо =)
<mva> gamper, ты перепутал канал
<chravn> jillsmitt_portab:  ну я постараюсьс егодня столько не пить))))
<jillsmitt_portab> че пить будешь:
<chravn> тем более  portos мне коньяка по почте не прислал ((
<gamper> mva в смысле:
<jillsmitt_portab> gamper: драйверы на сайте производителя
<chravn> як шо горiлку з салом
<chravn> )))
<chravn> rjymzr
<chravn> коньяк.
<chravn> Лан меня у же сработы гонят ))
<portos> ))) будешь в афинах напою)
<chravn> ок
<gamper> -jillsmitt_portab- млиин, кажись я тупанул
<mva> gamper, с "опытными психами-линуксоидами" — на #slackware а с "найти дрова" — в Windows. В линуксе все драйвера в коробке с ядром идут. В крайнем случае - дополнительным пакетом.
<jillsmitt_portab> пьяницы ы =)
<artus> mva: истину глаголиш)
<gamper> -mva- у меня нету, так как звука нет, логика блин
<jillsmitt_portab> gamper: и в карйшейшем случае можешь перепрограммировать драйверы для 2.4 ядра и скомпилить их в 2010 году на свой тошиба 98 года
<artus> gamper: сносим пульс ставит альсу )
<gamper> )))
<gamper> ща посматрю на сайте произврдителя
 * jillsmitt_portab поехал домой
<mva> gamper, что за звуковыха?
<gamper> -mva- CREATIVE CT 4810 микрсхема ES1373
<portos> это правильная команда на смену владельца?
<portos> sudo chown -R root:plugdev admin /media/1T/Video
<portos> двоеточие вместо смайла)
<artus> на какого владельцкаа?
<artus> chown user:admin пользователь юзер, група админ
<gamper> sudo make menuconfig - это правельная команда для просмотра всех покетов?
<gamper> па
<artus> и нафиг те собсно  root:plugdev для /media/1T/Video  ... user:user с головой
<gamper> зделай скидку на мой величайший опыт
<smartman> Всем привет, кто поможет из сорцев собрать deb пакет?
<portos> chown: изменение владельца `/media/1T/Video': Операция не позволяется
<portos> а через sudo chown -R  admin:root /media/1T/Video
<portos> ничего не происходит...
<gamper> чёт у меня с дравами проблема, можете момочь?
<gamper> помочь
<alexander_> здравствуйте
<SergeyIT> ку
<gamper> здравствуй
<portos> как решить этот вопрос?
<portos> почему я не могу сменить владельца
<alexander_> можете подсказать как обновить список осей в грабе?
<alexander_> 2
<skai> SergeyIT: ку
<alexander_> перерыл весь инет манов нет(
<SergeyIT> gamper, sudo update-grub
<alexander_> спс)
<SergeyIT> alexander_
<alexander_> ))
<portos> запарили меня эти права...
<SergeyIT> skai, ну ку! )
<gamper> -SergeyIT- это что за команда?
<skai> SergeyIT: на ка:)
<alexander_> это обновление граба
<SergeyIT> gamper, это не тебе
<alexander_> блин, а фрю он так и не нашел(
<kreker93> ку всем
<alexander_> ку
<kreker93> можно ли установить андроид на китайский айфон,телевон даволько мощьный
<kreker93> навроде
<gamper> обыдно блин, я уже обрадовался, думал с дровами помогут
<SergeyIT> kreker93, ставь убунту
<kreker93> SergeyIT,ну реально можно андроид не?
<SergeyIT> kreker93, здесь канал убунты вроде, и я андроида например в глаза не видел
<kreker93> SergeyIT,о0
<oni> лол
<jillsmitt> андроид не нужен
<portos> Люди скажите как мне расшарить внешний жесткий диск???
<portos> самбу установил, настроил
<portos> видно папку расшареную
<portos> но зайти в нее ни кто не может!
<portos> файловая система нтфс
<portos> сменить владельца я перепробовал все способы но не получается
<jillsmitt> http://itpaste.ru/225587
<portos> что можно сделать? или расшарить не возможно?
<portos> http://paste.pro/225596
<SergeyIT> portos, а через наутилус?
<portos> конфиг самбы правильный
<portos> и через наутилиус тоже нифига
<portos> сбрасывает владельца на рута
<portos> я в ужасе уже, целый день убил
<jillsmitt> admin users = nobody
<gamper> подскажите где мне могут помочь с драйвером на звук, весь день уже убил, не получается???
<portos> jillsmitt: куда это вставить
<jillsmitt> gamper: звуковая карта какая
<jillsmitt> portos: в секцию [Video]
<gamper> Creative CT4810 микросхема ES1373
<jillsmitt> portos: перезапуск самбы затем
<gamper> -jillsmitt Creative CT4810
<portos> так прикол в том что перезапустить самбу не могу
<portos> демона нет
<jillsmitt> gamper: ты мне покажи lspci | grep audio
<jillsmitt> че мне твоя надпись на коробке
<portos> при установке не ставится я и переустанавливал самбу
<jillsmitt> man service
<jillsmitt> используй службы
<sharikoff> фух
<sharikoff> чуть не испугался
<portos> не помогло
<portos> почему не дает сменить владельца? если я расшарю доступ к папку убунту то ее видят и могут зайти
<portos> а именно с виндовой барада..
<portos> походу расшарить виндовую папку не возможно
<jillsmitt> возможно
<jillsmitt> ты самбу перезапускал после редактирования конфига?
<portos> самба не перезапускается нужно только ребутать комп
<portos> но врядли это поможет
<portos> я просто уверен
<portos> темболее самба каждые 5 мин (вроде) смотрит в конфиг
<portos> тоесть можно и не перезапускать самбу
<jillsmitt> ну типо того
<olejka> Всем привет
<olejka> кому удалсть при устновке windows скормить драйвера на диск virtio?
<olejka> кому удалсть при устновке windows скормить драйвера на диск virtio?
<Tonius> добрый вечер
<Tonius> кто подскажет как запустить родной торрент клиент трансмишон через консоль ?
<sharikoff> кто нибудь ставил ось на LSI MegaRAID 8208ELP
<Offoffoff1> Tonius: rtorrent
<sharikoff> ладно
<sharikoff> спросим подругому
<Offoffoff1> Tonius: transmission --help-all Вообще это gtkприложение. Хотя у него и вебморда есть.
<sharikoff> как подсунть.. точнее в виде чего подсунуть дрова на рейд инсталятору?
<De_Abler> sharikoff: а они есть эти дрова в природе?
<sharikoff> De_Abler: да
<sharikoff> я на виртуалке скомпилил
<sharikoff> собрал пакет
<De_Abler> ставить линух?
<sharikoff> на флешке подсунул
<sharikoff> он говорит не для этого ядра
<sharikoff> скопировал чисто модуль
<sharikoff> хотел в рескуе консоли подсунуть инсмодом
<Tonius> Offoffoff1 смысл такой. он настроен у меня на рабочей машине с вебмордой и всё такое. но сейчас я не в офисе, досту туда тока по ссх. просто команда transmission говорит Не удалось открыть дисплей:
<sharikoff> один раз подсунулось
<sharikoff> а потом начало ругаться что типа не от того ядра модуль
<sharikoff> на центоси все чекан
<De_Abler> хм, прикольно
<sharikoff> редхатовские дрова прохавались
<sharikoff> но скачан был тока первый диск
<sharikoff> в результате ничо не встало
<sharikoff> да и мне интересно стало как же система прохавает рейд если модуля в инсталяшке нету
<Tonius> Offoffoff1 так какже должна звучать команда ?
<sharikoff> Tonius: ssh -X трам пам пам transmission
<olejka> кому удалсть при устновке windows скормить драйвера на диск virtio?
<sharikoff> De_Abler: дрова кстати на это убожество только на редхат и сюзю
<sharikoff> но для деба есть исходники
<HunOL> Здрасте, те кто использует дополнение к firefox DownthemAll: как создать свой фильтр, может кто делал?
<Uinston> вечер всем
<fffars> привет всем. http://paste.pro/225640 почему при компилировании первая буква не выходит? подскажите пожалуйста
<Tonius> sharikoff не выходит, таже ошибка
<Tonius> если  имелость ввиду ип адрес вместо трам-пам-пам
<sharikoff> угу
<Tonius> какже быть
<SergeyIT> быть или не быть?
<Tonius> ну неужели никому не приходилось запускать трансмишн по ссх
<AlbertR|alt> кто нибудь знает можно ли в virtualbox подгрузить вторую операционку с локалки (на локалке две оси, юбунта и винда) ?
<sharikoff> j
<olejka> кому удалсть при устновке windows скормить драйвера на диск virtio?
<SergeyIT> olejka, извращенец - чем вин не корми, вин и останется
<olejka> SergeyIT: Так у тебя ж вроде все работает
<SergeyIT> olejka, ну да!
<SergeyIT> olejka, а вин нету
<olejka> SergeyIT: А мне вот надо
<SergeyIT> olejka, так там вроде стандартная процедура есть подсовывания дров при установке
<olejka> SergeyIT: Если ставишь в raw и ide то ставится часа 3 винда и безбожно тормозит
<olejka> SergeyIT: подсововыю... видит диск... и дает ошибку о невозможности установки на текущее устройство
<SergeyIT> olejka, так выкинь бяку )
<olejka> SergeyIT: не наш метод =)
<jillsmitt> уже на нескольких каналах я наблюдаю это отчаяние
<hunter-12> всем ку
<jillsmitt> все обращают свой взор на винду
<jillsmitt> ничтожные людишки
<olejka> jillsmitt: у тебя весь персонал на убунте? =)
<SergeyIT> olejka, ваш путь - в саппорт МС
<jillsmitt> olejka: у меня весь круг общения на gnu/linux и ни одного на убунту
<jillsmitt> за исключением круга общения #ubuntu-ru
<hunter-12> а на чем?
<hunter-12> или все на разном?
<SergeyIT> jillsmitt, а у меня остался только #ubuntu-ru (
<jillsmitt> на разном, но убунту всегда появляется в наших кругах
<jillsmitt> я вот о чем
<booozerman> Âñåì çäðàñòâóóéòå ïîìîãèòåå ïëèèç Ò_Ò
<ubuntuhelp> booozerman! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<jillsmitt> на кой черт мне чуживе проблемы идиотов, который юзают пиратскую винду?
<artus> sharikoff: даров бандит) чего интересненького?
<SergeyIT> booozerman, уже выехали
<hunter-12> она какая не какая всеравно кривая
<sharikoff> artus: дарова
<sharikoff> artus: бьюсь с рейдами
<artus> и кто побеждает?
<hunter-12> кстати вот у меня вопрос, почему при chrootе в систему там инет не работет
<hunter-12> и иксы тоже
<hunter-12> хотя иксы както заводились
<hunter-12> точнее подключались
<sharikoff>  artus не я
<booozerman> ïî÷åìó åñëè çàïóñêàòü óáóíòó ñ ëàéâà áåç óñòàíîâêè ,ñíà÷àëà èäåò çàãðóçêà,à ïîòîì íàäïèñü óáóíòà ïðèâðàùàåòñÿ â ñêàçî÷íûå òåêñòóðû è ïðî÷åå...à ïðè óñòàíîâêå ñ ëàéâ ñä òóïî âèñíåò..ðàíüøå ñòîÿë ýòîò æå äèñòðèá ,è ïðîñòî ïîñëå âêëþ÷åíèÿ ,ñòàëè ïîÿâëÿòüñÿ òåêñòóðû íè÷åãî íå âèäíî è íè÷åãî ââåñòè íåëüçÿ.Ñ âèäÿõîé âñå íîðì
<hunter-12> ктонить знает как инет поднять под чрутом?
<admin-skif-biz> Народ. Еволюшн тупит. При ответе от цитируемого письма остается только последняя строчка.. Это лечится?
<Serfer> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Serfer! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Serfer> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Serfer! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<lamoff> всем здрасти
<Uinston> блин из продажи пропал func surface 1300 =\
<gamper> Спасибо бальшое всем людям из этого чата!!!!!которые круглосуточно помогают новечкам!!!СПАСИБО
<Offoffoff1> mms://enc.pu.ru:8080
<Offoffoff1> Смотрим-с
<Offoffoff1> Собрание SPB Lug
<SergeyIT> нет плугина чтобы смотреть, может расскажешь?
<jillsmitt_> парень впечатлился
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: vlc смотри
<lynk> всем прива, вот тока тока обновился на десятый минт, кто пользовал может сказать, лучше оригинальной убунты или нет?
<skai> хуже
<lynk> чем?
<skai> всем
<lynk> а если поточнее?
<lynk> насколько я знаю в минте исправляют большинство багов оригинальной убунты
<skai> не исправляют.сами ничего не правят.внедряют самые горячие фиксы с пропозеда и убирают то, что пока не исправили
<lynk> ну вот, уже этим лучше оригинала
<skai> lynk: дадаювыпускают на месяц позже, внедряя обновления за месяц.это конечно лучше, чем просто обновится на оригинале
<ZeVoluciON> вот, а кто-то вчера говорил, что в убунтах нет багов
<skai> ZeVoluciON: я.и у меня их нет.ктото отменяет криворукость других людей?
<lynk> skai: а ну если так то в принципе разницы никакой, но все же минт мне больше пригляделся еще с 9 версии, в нем все как то более доработано, да и в репах больше нужного а в убунте вручную добавлять надо
<skai> lynk: гугли на слова "эффект плацебо"
<Galaxy2000> новичкам дествительно удобнее
<Galaxy2000> но потом все равно на убунту перейдут
<himik> даже не представляю что может быть проще(удобнее) убунту
<ZeVoluciON> мандрива, сюзя
<Galaxy2000> минт
<himik> когда год назад поставил, думал придется покрасноглазить, ан нет не пришлось, даже скучно стало
<lynk> skai: прогуглю как обновлю систему)) с моими 64кбита это надолго))
<Galaxy2000> минт мандрива
<lynk> так ну началось, люди успокойтесь, каждому свое нечего опять балаган устраивать что лучше а что хуже, лучше и хуже нет, главное что надо и что удобней человеку))
<SergeyIT> lynk, это не балаган, а плюрализм
<lynk> SergeyIT: да какая разница, факт в том что опять грызться начинают))
 * SergeyIT боится быть покушенным, поэтому убегает
<lynk> SergeyIT: эт ты о чем?
<ReznikArtem> Добрый вечер! Не могли бы вы мне помочь разобраться с одной маленькой козявкой =( Дома стоит Ubuntu 10.10, в наутилусе не работает автокомплит в адресной строке, если я бегаю по удаленному серваку через sftp:// . При этом если писать просто локальный путь вроде
<SergeyIT> lynk, "грызться начинают"
<DarthWantuz> проще убунты только LFS
<lynk> SergeyIT: понял))
<lynk> ReznikArtem: эээ... а в нормальной кодировке можно?
<skai> lynk: поменяй клент
<ReznikArtem> lynk: ïðîøó ïðîùåíèÿ. Ñåé÷àñ íîðìàëüíî?
<ubuntuhelp> ReznikArtem! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<skai> ReznikArtem: не надо было менять.это у него глюк
<lynk> skai: нахрен? мне и x-chat-а хватает
<skai> @voice lynk
<skai> lynk: не ругайся
<ZeVoluciON> людям раньше и палки-копалки хватало
<skai> lynk: если у тебя глючит кодировка - значит х-чат не работает
<lynk> skai: извини, а че голос дает?
<ZeVoluciON> в хчате интеллектуальный детектор кодировок..
<ReznikArtem> hm, vrode utf-8 v Pidgin stoit
<skai> !v | lynk
<ubuntuhelp> lynk: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<lynk> у меня не обновлена система, мож поэтому
<skai> ZeVoluciON: оно и видно, что в мяте хчат кривой
<Uinston> самый нормалный коврик убрали с продажи =(
<artus> skai: бу
<skai> artus: АААА
<ReznikArtem_> тест
<ubuntuhelp> ReznikArtem_, Fail!
<artus> ыыыы
<skai> artus: напугал:)
<artus> skai: я такой )
<skai> artus: страшный
<sharikoff> ну кто умный установщик дебианов?
<snork> а у меня сообщение ReznikArtem'а нормально отобразилось, без глюков кодировки
<sharikoff> емае
<skai> sharikoff: ну йен малхольм вроде
<DarthRaven> Добрый вечер! Не могли бы вы мне помочь разобраться с одной маленькой козявкой =( Дома стоит Ubuntu 10.10, в наутилусе не работает автокомплит в адресной строке, если я бегаю по удаленному серваку через sftp:// . При этом если писать просто локальÐ
<sharikoff> спб луг..
<sharikoff> примерно 10 человек..
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: ты хвалишься их размером или сетуешь на их малость?
<ZeVoluciON> так они на руснетах сидят
<snork> а я раньше думал, что минт и убунту это вообще разные дистрибьютивы...
<lynk> snork: ну может дистрибьютивы и разные а вот дистрибутивы одни))
<kaljan> неудобно, не хочет работать jabber вконтактовский (
<skai> минт - это просто убунту одели в зеленое.добавили кривого софта и выпускают через месяц после релиза, чтобы замые крупные бегфиксы были вставлены, то заставляет хомячков кричать что минт круче, потому что его якобы правят
<artus> минт кака))) для тех кто не осилил aptitude )
<kaljan> эм(
<kaljan> а нормальная убунта уже не котируется?
<skai> kaljan: дык в ее пользу и говорим уже:)
<snork> минт просто больше на винду похож, поэтому они и думают, что минт круче
<kaljan> а :)
<Ivanov> а 10.10 убунту нормальная для нетбука?
<skai> а нетбук нормален для жизни?
<Ivanov> нормален
<kaljan> у меня братишка (11 лет) на нетбуке ( вин 7) играет в сталкера первого, упрет стовол в землю, и бежит до сидоровича )
<Uinston> kaljan: у меня работает
<DeaDrash> Господа, подскажите суръёзный аналог lightrume пожалуйста.
<Uinston> Ivanov: lf
<Uinston> да
<snork> но на минте (как и на многих других линях) юсб модем подключается одним нажатием мышки, а на убунту до сих пор толком настроить не могу, и переходить не хочется, она мне больше всех понравилась
<skai> snork: эммм...для юсб модемов обе системы идентичны.можешь почитать ченджлоги минта.так что это эффект плацебо
<sharikoff> что такое мышка?
<BrainFukka> А блин,
<skai> sharikoff: это животное, чей состав мозга близок к человеческому
<skai> sharikoff: поэтому их ученые и используют для опытов часто
<sharikoff> мде..
<kaljan> мышка манипулирует стрелочкйо на экране
<kaljan> я так считаю
<kaljan> еще стрелочкой на экране манипулирует цифровая клавиатура )
<edgbla> а ещё альт+ф12 и стрелки
<edgbla> только хреновстенько))
<Fylh_if> Всем привет, кто знает решение проблемы: есть микрофон, нужно сделать воспроизведение в режиме реалтайм. как это реализовать?
<DarthWantuz> Fylh_if: воспроизведение чего?
<Fylh_if> голоса, который микрофон получеат
<DarthWantuz> Fylh_if: а если микрофон получает музыку?
<nap01eon> доброе время суток!)))
<snork> короче чтоб динамики говорили то что слышит микрофон
<Fylh_if> не важно, голосовой сигнал идёт в микрофон, а комп должен воспроизвести это сразу, через колонки
<snork> как я понял
<Fylh_if> snork: таки да.
<Fylh_if> как караоке.
<oguretz> Òàêîé âîïðîñ - â pavucontrol ïðè âîñïðîèçâåäåíèè íå ïîêàçûâàþòñÿ óðîâíè ñèãíàëà íà alsa playback. ãäå çàñàäà?
<ubuntuhelp> oguretz! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<nap01eon> Fylh_if:  там просто галочку убираешь или ставиш не помьню точно в настройках
<edgbla> надо микрофон сунуть сразу в колонки))
<Fylh_if> nap01eon: где там?
<nap01eon> Fylh_if: ща
<ZeVoluciON> а с обратной связью что делать?
<oguretz> Так вот, pavucontrol не показывает уровни сигнала при воспроизведении, хотя стримы показывает. куда копать?
<DeaDrash> аналог adobe Lighteroome на линуксе подскажите пжлйст
<Fylh_if> DeaDrash: что это за прога?
<DeaDrash> это обработка сырцов фотокамер
<DeaDrash> цветовая в основном доработка
<Fylh_if> диджикам
<Fylh_if> nap01eon: !
<DeaDrash> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> DeaDrash, Failed!
<nap01eon> Fylh_if:  не могу впомнить что за прога
<DeaDrash> sheet
<DeaDrash> не, совсем не то к сожалению
<DeaDrash> да дело в том что мне пол года давали аж целых две проги, но у меня тогда жосткий диск погорел, а названия прог я не помню
<DeaDrash> помню что у одной из них в виде яйца логотип :D
<DeaDrash> да, проги платные
<oguretz> showtell?
<oguretz> *shotwell
<oguretz> RawTherapee
<DeaDrash> shotwell к сожалению не то =\
<DeaDrash> работы с цветом нет
<oguretz> http://www.rawtherapee.com/
<DeaDrash> ага сейчас лезу, у мну тут на работе интернет медленныыыыый =)
<DeaDrash> О! а это уже похоже!
<DeaDrash> очень даже похоже
<oguretz> DarthWantuz: она бесплатная
<nap01eon> Fylh_if: у тебя утановлено alsamixer
<oguretz> DeaDrash: не поверишь, с ответов.маилру посоветовали
<oguretz> кроме шуток
<DeaDrash> =))) ну бывает же заходят туда умные люди
<DeaDrash> хотя пока не написал "кроме шуток" я подумал что шутка )))
<DeaDrash> может тоже туда позаходить, может поумнею ...
<oguretz> http://otvet.mail.ru/question/24817375/
<DeaDrash> однако RawTherapee уже запустилась!! офигеть
<oguretz> правда, ответили совсем не то что спрашивалось
<nap01eon> Fylh_if: ты тут?
<DeaDrash> эээ а Мария Губенко это вы?
<Angry> Всем привет!
<DeaDrash> Просто моя прямая начальница Мария Губенко!
<DeaDrash> однако
<[koshka]> Angry, привет
<nap01eon> Angry: привет
<oguretz> DeaDrash: где мария губенко?
<Angry> раскажите про убунту 10.10 пожалуйста, что нового?
<[koshka]> бред какой то, а не хчат
<Angry> я тут новенький
<Angry> ))
<Angry> почему бред?
<[koshka]> потому что weechat рулит =)
<nap01eon> кто  может подсказать как в консоле зайти в  комьютер или зделать так что жеский поевился в медиа
<DeaDrash> в ссылке которуы ты дал
<[koshka]> mount
<DeaDrash> oguretz, тутама http://otvet.mail.ru/question/24817375/
<Angry> что ты хочешь сделать?
<Angry> тов. Наполеон
<Angry> ))
<[koshka]> ))
<artus> вичат дааа))) рулит и педалит)
<oguretz> DeaDrash: скорее всего мария губенко просто тусит на маилру
<oguretz> DeaDrash: И ты зашел под ее аккаунтом
<[koshka]> artus, ня ня ня
<Angry> ахаха
<Angry> как вы относитесь к арч линуксу?
<oguretz> DeaDrash: в верхнем правом углу кнопка "выход"
<[koshka]> а арч тут при чем?
<nap01eon> [koshka]: просто mount?
<[koshka]> ща мб бот знает
<Angry> ну я вначале спросил что нового в убунте
<[koshka]> !mount
<ubuntuhelp> mount — утилита для монтирования файловых систем. Пример: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom или mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=866 /dev/sd<буква>1 /mnt/usb . См. также !fstab.
<oguretz> Angry: анонимные аналитики с ЛОРа сказали что там нет никакой защиты пакетов от подмены
<Angry> промарозились
<[koshka]> !mount | nap01eon
<ubuntuhelp> nap01eon: please see above
<[koshka]> воть
<[koshka]> ну да короче ты понял =)
<[koshka]> ушла я пить чай и смотреть кин
<Angry> интересно...
<Angry> ))
<[koshka]> Angry, шрифты :D
<Angry> шрифты фигня
<Angry> все есть
<Megido> Все фигня
<Angry> вот про пакетики...
<Angry> это будем посмотреть
<Megido> С чаем?
<Angry> хахах
<Tunker> я вот тоже думаю, пора уже обновлять 10.04 или еще рано
<Angry> не стоит
<Angry> зачем
<Angry> ?
<oguretz> Angry: а в свете того что уже пытались запихивать трояны через всякие апачи, гномелуки, а недавно даже кроссплатформенный червяк на жабе написали это опасно
<DeaDrash> oguretz, ага понятно, спасибо =)
<Angry> фигасе
<inkvizitor68sl> oguretz, бугога
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<Megido> Червь на яве???
<inkvizitor68sl> червяк доставляет
<Megido> Че за бред?
<inkvizitor68sl> но, к сожалению, говноджавы у меня нет)
<Tunker> предыдущее обновление у меня было с 9.04 на 10.04 через 9.10, не срослось, вроде и работает, но мелкие глюки достали, пришлось ставить с 0
<oguretz> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/security/5499012
<Megido> !omg > tunker
<ubuntuhelp> tunker, please see my private message
<Angry> огурец явно что то знает ))
<oguretz> Angry: я знаю только то что линукс находится в конце своего жизненного цикла, по заявлению президента microsoft-россия
<Megido> Гг
<Offoffoff> oguretz: ыыы... это он про свой конец же ж
<Offoffoff> oguretz: обсуждалось.
<Angry> мм почему то я так не думаю ))
<Angry> Червь распространяется по социальным сетям, таким как Twitter, Facebook и MySpace от лица существующего пользователя со взломанным аккаунтом от одних друзей к другим, по цепочке, с предложением перейти на фейк-страничку с Youtube...
<Angry> ...и посмотреть "прикольный ролик". Для просмотра требуется Java-апплет (jnana.tsa). Если пользователь соглашается, то его ПК превращается в зомби-машину и работает на...
<Fylh_if> nap01eon: да, установлен, я ходил в магаз
<Angry> ...благо владельцев бот-сетей.
<Megido> Я летом слыхал че во франции хтели запретить ставить все кроме виндуза
<inkvizitor68sl> ну то есть надо бытьт идиотом, чтобы для просмотра видео включить джава апплет
<Offoffoff> Angry: дай ссыль! Хочу заразится
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть, что бы затрояниться - нужно быть идиотом
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть реального затроянивания линухов - не было
<Angry> я просто читаю статью http://www.linux.org.ru/news/security/5499012
<inkvizitor68sl> только всякие касперские специально позаражали. но они же идиоты - это доказано.
<Angry> oguretz дай ссыль пожалуяста про подмену пакетов в арче
<Angry> ))
<Angry> oguretz насчет того президента какой то там федерации... мелкософт просто скалит зубы на линукс, вот и все...
<Angry> Червь использует апплет Java для скачивания вредоносного контента. Если пользователь согласится на выполнение апплета, его система станет частью ботнета.
<oguretz> Angry: никто ничего не подменял
<Angry> не думаю что червь этот особо опасен, тем более что у в ряде случаев у нормальных юзеров стоит скрипт блок, и флешблок...
<Megido> Ы
<Angry> ))
<Megido> (((
<inkvizitor68sl> скрипт блок? у юзеров?
<snork> хм... а это вообще реально - запретить законом все кроме окон? чет меня это пугает. хотя нелиценционный софт тоже пользовать по закону низзя...
<inkvizitor68sl> у нормальны юзеров стоит IE. В лучшем случае - FF без плагинов.
<Angry> а у кого?
<Angry> у тебя на убунте стоит IE&
<Fylh_if> nap01eon: да, установлен, я ходил в магаз
<Megido> У кого это ие???
<Angry> никогда этим хламом не пользовался
<DebianClone> почему не открывает файл?
<DebianClone> trollina@analSEX:~$ sudo leafpad /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<DebianClone> No protocol specified
<DebianClone> leafpad: Cannot open display:
<Megido> Эса че за тачка? :D
<Megido> Тролина *ROFL*
<snork> до связи)
<inkvizitor68sl> DebianClone, потому что коннекться к ssh с -X
<inkvizitor68sl> если X там вообще есть
<nap01eon> Fylh_if: там галочку убери  mute
<oguretz> Angry: http://www.linux.org.ru/jump-message.jsp?msgid=5601822&cid=5602500
<oguretz> вот тебе
<Megido> А я думаю стоит машину переименовать
<Angry> пасиб
<oguretz> DebianClone: не смей
<oguretz> DebianClone: пикантость в айти - залог успеха.
<nap01eon> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<Megido> Название машины не должно отражать проблем с ее обращением
<Angry> кстати в убунте канает финт с вынесением tmp в оперативу?
<inkvizitor68sl> о, 235 гигов
<Angry> что то не особо правка fstab на нее повлияла...
<Megido> Злой, парнуху на ютубе смотриш?
<Angry> нет
<Angry> а что надо?
<Angry> ))
<Megido> Азачемтада?
<Angry> к примеру у тебя ноут с ссд винтом
<Megido> Иче
<jillsmitt> если порно смотреть, то лучше пусть сейвится
<jillsmitt> можно еще раз посмотреть оффлайн
<Angry> как и че ?
<Megido> Так а вдруг прячет
<Angry> как вариант снижение количества обращений к винту
<Megido> Думаеш износица?
<jillsmitt> это не фактор
<Angry> думаю дрюкать винт зря не стоит
<Angry> ))
<Angry> я знаю
<Angry> хотябы при простое
<Megido> Думаю иди займись делом или поспи
<inkvizitor68sl> ребят... .вы задолбаетесь снашивать ssd
<jillsmitt> а то, что у тебя IRC клиент логи пишет
<jillsmitt> или еще тыща мелочей...
<jillsmitt> ссд =) орлы
<inkvizitor68sl> если noatime поставить
<inkvizitor68sl> то лет 10 прослужит ssd в обычном режиме
<Angry> вау
<Megido> Инк, он небось незнает в чем разница
<Angry> у меня noatime, есть
<jillsmitt> помимо прочего логи в var
<jillsmitt> у меня конструктивное предложение
<inkvizitor68sl> я уже с учетом и /var и /tmp =)
<Angry> и весь практически кеш в оперативе
<Megido> Снять порно?
<Andruxa> кто нибуть может помочь : перестал работать empathy, все время пишет ошибка сети, хотя понятное дело с инетом все ок.
<jillsmitt> slax ram mode
<inkvizitor68sl> кеш то сбрасывается раз в 3-5 секунд
<inkvizitor68sl> а можно выставить 20-30 и не париться
<oguretz> inkvizitor68sl: знаешь какая чтука. у меня есть веник на 100 мегабайт
<Angry> ага, вот тут то оператива по скорости и делает винт, это раз
<jillsmitt> Andruxa: проверь "автономный режим" в меню файл
<oguretz> inkvizitor68sl: и он сцука по сей день работает
<inkvizitor68sl> гг )
<inkvizitor68sl> та не, у ssd количество перезаписей ячеек ограничено ж
<mva> @kick oguretz NO OBSCENCE HERE!!!
<Angry> хош я тебе кину свой fstab
<Offoffoff> Andruxa: не работает только icq... Да и то, потому, что не существует.
<mva> @kban oguretz выключаем автореджойн
<mva> @op
<mva> @deop
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<Angry> и /etc/sysctl.conf
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<Angry> надо?
<Angry> ))
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, кто тут не исполняет обязанностей?
<Andruxa> jillsmitt: вкладки такой нет да и вообще автономного вроде как тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, skai
<jillsmitt> Andruxa: а чем ваще есть? =)
<Angry> vm.dirty_writeback_centisecs=1500
<Angry> vm.laptop_mode=120
<Angry> ))
<mva> [00:41:22] <Angry>  vm.laptop_mode=120
<mva> О_о
<mva> о_О
<Angry> ага
<Angry> ))
<jillsmitt> о черт, empathy\epiphany\sleep\drink
<Angry> devpts                 /dev/pts      devpts    defaults            0      0
<Angry> shm                    /dev/shm      tmpfs     nodev,nosuid        0      0
<Angry> tmpfs   /tmp    tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=1777      0       0
<Angry> none    /var/cache/pacman/pkg   tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=1777      0       0
<Angry> none    /var/tmp        tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=1777      0       0
<Angry> none    /var/cache/man  tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=1777      0       0
<Angry> #       none    /var/cache/fontconfig   tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=1777      0       0
<Angry> none    /var/games      tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=1777      0       0
<Angry> none    /var/cache/hald tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=1777      0       0
<Angry> /dev/cdrom             /media/cd   auto    ro,user,noauto,unhide   0      0
<Angry> /dev/dvd               /media/dvd  auto    ro,user,noauto,unhide   0      0
<Angry> #/dev/fd0               /media/fl   auto    user,noauto             0      0
<Angry> UUID=1d980fa6-b307-4637-b407-934ae085b1c3 /home jfs defaults,noatime 0 1
<Angry> UUID=64d3c246-d3eb-4227-ad5f-a0577373e94d / jfs defaults 0 1
<jillsmitt> да детка
<Angry> UUID=758ce5e3-05df-4aff-a1c4-f6a88bc9ec2f swap swap defaults,noatime 0 0
<jillsmitt> да
<Angry> UUID=f4b0e852-0e93-487a-883e-bf9987ea1290 /boot ext2 defaults,noatime 0 1
<jillsmitt> еще
<Angry> ))
<mva> @kick Angry
<mva> @kban Angry отключаем автореджойн
<artus> дано пора
<Angry> Ку
<mva> @op
<mva> @deop
<Fylh_if> nap01eon: да, установлен, я ходил в магаз
<Angry> что отключить?
<oguretz> Angry: автовход после кика. в правилах тащемта этого нет, но это интернет детка
<Angry> гг
<Angry> пойду чайку хрясну...
<garry-78> Всем добра!
<nap01eon> Fylh_if:в нем убери галочку mute
<mva> Angry, за что? что тебе сделала бедная птичка?
<nap01eon> Fylh_if: в mic
<sun-tehnik> hi all)
<Fylh_if> nap01eon: это же консольная прога, так ведь
<nap01eon> Fylh_if: нет
<Fylh_if> alsamixer
<mva> Fylh_if, и что?
<Fylh_if> так ц меня это консольная прога
<mva> и?
<mva> что дальше-то?
<sun-tehnik> mva, как же я рад вас видеть) i'm jah-man)
<Fylh_if> ты в курсе о чем мы говорим?
<oguretz> mva: там скорее всего нет галочек
<mva> oguretz, где?
<oguretz> mva: в консольной программе
<mva> а зачем нужны галочки? :)
<Fylh_if> [20:48:51] <sun-tehnik> mva, как же я рад вас видеть) i'm jah-man)
<inkvizitor68sl> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  80G 2010-11-24 21:51 file2.iso
<Fylh_if> [20:48:56] <Fylh_if> mva: ты в курсе о чем мы говорим?
<Angry> та не птичка, ололо, чаю выпью
<inkvizitor68sl> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  80G 2010-11-24 21:51 file3.iso
<inkvizitor68sl> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  80G 2010-11-24 21:51 file.iso
<inkvizitor68sl> ггг
<Angry> )))
<inkvizitor68sl> никому не надо исошником по 80 гб) ?
<mva> Fylh_if, зачем ты мне копипастишь лог?
<oguretz> mva: для наглядного отображения параметров, задающихся бинарно
<nap01eon> Fylh_if:  а через консольную я не пробовал
<mva> Fylh_if, я-то в курсе. Ты хочешь чтобы у тебя из микрофона звук шел через колонки
<mva> эхо-эффект, так сказать
<Fylh_if> да
<mva> так вот
<sun-tehnik> Fylh_if, и мне зачем лог отсылаешь?оО
<Fylh_if> сори если че
<mva> [00:48:29] <Fylh_if>  так ц меня это консольная прога
<mva> \[00:48:57] <mva>  что дальше-то?
<nap01eon> Fylh_if: установи уже в synaptic
<mva> ну консольная она
<Fylh_if> меня выкинуло
<mva> что дальше?
<mva> ее нельзя юзать поэтому, чтоли?
<mva> или что?
<Fylh_if> mva: как там делать, что б работало, как мне нужно?
<nap01eon> Fylh_if: gnome-alsamixer
<Angry> помогите нубу собрать ядро в убунте ))
<sun-tehnik> О_о
<Angry> в арче без проблемм ))
<sun-tehnik> теперь понятно почему ник злой..
<oguretz> mva: так как убунту является ос с низким порогом вхождения необходимо подробно объяснить пользователю что и как делать
<mva> Fylh_if, открываешь вкладку capture, выбираешь один столбцов Input source и в значении выбираешь твой микрофон
<mva> придётся немного поиграть с параметрами и с громкостью микрофона
<mva> oguretz, нет, не необходимо
<sun-tehnik> Angry, а гугл ничего не дал интересного?
<oguretz> mva: это называется "синдром вахтера", поздравляю :)
<Fylh_if> а если у меня кде
<mva> если так делать, то среднестатистический пользователь Linux-пользователь будет тупеть и тупеть
<Angry> дал... только после его советов тааакое сташилище получилось....
<mva> и в итоге придется объяснять даже как кнопку на мышке нажать
<ZeVoluciON> это не заразно??
<mva> Fylh_if, какая разница?
<sun-tehnik> Angry, всмысле?)опиши..никогда ядра не пересобирал
<Fylh_if> гномовкую утилиту не хочется устанавливать
<oguretz> Fylh_if: короче там столбцы
<Angry> очень раздражает к примеру уйма ворнингов
<oguretz> Fylh_if: в алсамиксре. вправо-влево
<Megido> Кенты как узнать где я?
<Angry> при сборке
<mva> Fylh_if, Alt+F2 -> konsole -> alsamixer
<mva> Fylh_if, !!!
<Angry> и сам процесс сильно усложнен
<oguretz> о ес
<Megido> КАК УЗНАТЬ ГДЕ Я
<Angry> сборка в арче намного проще...
<jillsmitt> mva: не нарушай естественный отбор, потом придется еще месяц бегать от судьбы, пока она винду не поставит
<mva> @kick Megido прекращаем флуд
<sun-tehnik> Angry, хм..
 * sun-tehnik ушел гуглить
<Angry> я кстати .заю abs
<Angry> юзаю abs
<Angry> ))
<Offoffoff> это чо
<Angry> это система сборки пакетов
<Angry> сорри за оффтоп - в арче
<Angry> я хочу просто получить сравнение арч vs ubuntu
<ZeVoluciON> арч - это такая убунта
<Offoffoff> Angry: Убунту angry на тебя.
<Offoffoff> Angry: Какое может быть тут сравнение? Убунту - лучше.
<sun-tehnik> Offoffoff, +1
<Offoffoff> Angry: Все остальное или не существует, или настолько отвратительно, что неприятно обсуждать.
<mva> abs вообще-то 1) Advanced Bash Scriptingm, 2) Система Мягкого Торможения в автомобилях
<sun-tehnik> чтобы нормально пользовтаься системой не обязательно пересобирать ядро.
<Angry> arch build system
<jillsmitt> почитал...
<sun-tehnik> наконец то интернет вернулся ко мне и я таки могу скачать лазарус..
<Offoffoff> кстати, пакет abs-guide - славная вещь.
<Angry> скажу тебе по секрету, на убунте получаю жуткие тормоза, при работе с виртуальной машиной, в арче наоборот...
<Offoffoff> Angry: руки же ж...
<jillsmitt> а сравниваешь на предмет чего?
<Angry> безопасность и производительность ))
<jillsmitt> хехе
<Angry> )
<jillsmitt> а какие компоненты уже сравнил?
<Offoffoff> Angry: и чем?
<Offoffoff> Angry: линейкой?
<Angry> рулеткой ))
<jillsmitt> убунту, хоть и старается юзать допиленный софт, своим последним релизом все сказала
<jillsmitt> арч, хоть и юзает последние беты всякой фигня, может быть стабильным если руки
<jillsmitt> че тут сравнивать?
<Angry> у мну стабильный ))
<jillsmitt> а че ты тут делаешь?
<Offoffoff> Убунту - несравнима! Нельзя сравнивать то, что создало все вокруг!
<Angry> любопытно очень
<Angry> ))
<jillsmitt> man этикет
<ZeVoluciON> вещества..
<Offoffoff> Убунту - альфа и омега Linux!
<jillsmitt> вопросы по арчу на #archlinux-ru, сюда по убунту, в результате сможешь сравнить сам
<Angry> ))
<jillsmitt> не напрягая людей
<Offoffoff> Если чего-то нет в Убунту - значит нет нигде
<Angry> бб
<Offoffoff> Еретик принял верное решение
<Offoffoff> Убился.
<sun-tehnik> =)
<jillsmitt> да не
<sun-tehnik> всех их такая участь постигнет
<jillsmitt> он джойнулся на арч-ру
<mva> а что он тут забыл?
<jillsmitt> странный
<Offoffoff> Ну просто Убунту модно
<Offoffoff> решил понтануться, что он тоже убунтолог
<sun-tehnik> если тому парню нравилось компилировать ядра, генту поставил бы себе..
<jillsmitt> все правильно он делает
<jillsmitt> щас его на компиляцию и тестинг посадим
<Megido> Хачу пива
<jillsmitt> будет работать на благо lkml
<sun-tehnik> я как-то даже и не смоневался при выборе дистрибутива..
<jillsmitt> ядра станут лучше и чище
<sun-tehnik> ну мб и так..
<sun-tehnik> Megido, не ты один..
<jillsmitt> когда хочется пива - это не очень хороший признак
<sun-tehnik> у нас в области пив-завод есть один, они чисто живое пиво делают без всяких там добавок и прочего: солод, хмель, вода...классное такое пиво надо сказать.
<sun-tehnik> jillsmitt, не очень хороший признак когда после пива хочется еще водкой догнатся..
<jillsmitt> да можно и пивом убиться в смерть
<jillsmitt> =) при желании
<sun-tehnik> ну это да)
<jillsmitt> особенно если есть заводик рядом
<sun-tehnik> но тут речь идет о небольших количествах
<Megido> Ага
<jillsmitt> если пить, то пить
<Megido> Литраф так 2-3
<sun-tehnik> у меня один друг есть, ему литра пива хватает за глаза...
<Megido> И у мя есь
<Megido> Такой
<jillsmitt> я когда весь день ничего не ем, мне хватит литра полтора
<mva> Megido, jillsmitt sun-tehnik
<mva> @voice Megido
<mva> @voice jillsmitt
<sun-tehnik> молчу..
<Megido> Не не они
<mva> @voice sun-tehnik
<jillsmitt> он так просто тоже хочет
<sun-tehnik> "окей, пусть будет неловкое молчание..."(с)
<mva> будете продолжать нарушать правила - всех забаню
<sun-tehnik> узнаю железный бан-хаммер mva/
<olejka1> это какая то тантрическая хрень
<sun-tehnik> всмысле?
<mva> +1
<Megido> Давайте саздадим канал #ha4u-piva
<olejka1> чувствую себя дураком
<artus> бываеть)
<shattered> quiz: что выдает printf "a\tc\na-b\tc\n" | sort -k 1
<olejka1> ставлю в домашней сети ubuntu-alternative через pxe сабж... при установке спрашивало какие роли я хочу включить на системе
<shattered> если первая строка с a-b -- это интеерсно
<sun-tehnik> Megido, давай, как это сделать?)
<olejka1> на работе ставлю тож самое через диск, ничего не спрашивает...
<sun-tehnik> и лучше #ho4u-piva
<Megido> Никогда неинтересовался :D
<olejka1> дома на i7 kvm заработал, на работе на i5 kvm мозг компостирует
<mva> @kban Megido
<jillsmitt> sun-tehnik: Megido: видал я подобный канал в другой сети
<mva> @kick sun-tehnik
<mva> jillsmitt,
<jillsmitt> для ровного счету
<sun-tehnik> mva, все-все я больше не буду.
<nap01eon> !mount
<ubuntuhelp> mount — утилита для монтирования файловых систем. Пример: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom или mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=866 /dev/sd<буква>1 /mnt/usb . См. также !fstab.
<Megido> Mva, ты сень чета не то сьел???
<mva> @op
<olejka1> как увидеть какая система стоит?
<Megido> Uname -a
<olejka1> Megido: спасибо
<Offoffoff> lsb_release -a
<mva> @deop
<olejka1> Offoffoff: И тебе спасибо. А убунта стандарт и альтернатив, ничем кроме типа установки не отличаются?
<mva> нет
<Offoffoff> olejka1: отличается удобством установки.
<Offoffoff> olejka1: лучше alternative только netinstall
<Offoffoff> olejka1: Убунту может быть и в 50 мегабайт. И работать на 32 мегабайтах оперативы.
<sun-tehnik> Offoffoff, а на 16 может?
<Offoffoff> sun-tehnik: не пробовал
<Offoffoff> нет таких тачек
<sun-tehnik> очень надо чтоб на 16..
<sun-tehnik> у меня есть
<olejka1> Offoffoff: Знаю, понимаю. Просто не понимаю причин почему один и тот же образ по разному себя ведет на i5 и на ш7
<olejka1> i7
<Offoffoff> olejka1: ну происки врагов же
<Offoffoff> olejka1: посмотри, чем отличаются.
<sun-tehnik> а я считаю что amd лучше..
<Offoffoff> olejka1: у кого-то из них встроенное видео же ж? Не в этом ли корень?
<mva> sun-tehnik, не холиварь
<Offoffoff> sun-tehnik: Убунту поровну на процессоры
<mva> sun-tehnik, amd лучше, но сейчас не идет обсуждения что лучше. Человеку интересен конкретный вопрос
<sun-tehnik> mva, если бы я сказал что интел, извиняюсь, говно, это был холивар. но я просто оъективно высказал мнение, что amd лучше. и это мнение обоснованное.
<sun-tehnik> mva, но я так не сказал, ибо и продукцию интел тоже уважаю.
<olejka1> Offoffoff: Видео везде дискретное. Проблема в том что вчера дома имел секс с домашним компом, который i7 и 12 гб рам... под KVM винда ставилась пару часов и безбожно лагала... сегодня на работе тоже весь день на такой же секс убил... ща
<olejka1> домой пришел, запустил apt-get update и upgrade, перегрузился... и глаза на лоб в виртуалке заработал IO диска гостя...
<olejka1> ща сборку качаю, попробую поставить.
<Offoffoff> olejka1: и vmx и там есть  и там?
<olejka1> да... Машины i7 и i5
<mva> sun-tehnik, если бы тебя спрашивали что лучше — это не было бы холиваром. А так — это разжигание межнац^H^H^Hпроцессорной розни и карается по закону
<sun-tehnik> mva, я не получу бан, если выскажу свое мнение относительно твоей придирчивости  и неточности суждений?
<Offoffoff> sun-tehnik: получишь...
<sun-tehnik> Offoffoff, тогда  молчу..
<Offoffoff>  sun-tehnik: Он длань Убунтья.
<Offoffoff> sun-tehnik: говори об Убунту. Убунту это нравится.
<mva> sun-tehnik, получишь, ибо даже в правилах прописано
<sun-tehnik> действия оператора не оьсуждаются
<mva> да
<sun-tehnik> оператор всегда прав
<grek3021> товарищи!
<mva> да
<grek3021> помощь нужна
<Offoffoff> grek3021: други!
<sun-tehnik> и это просто ужс.
<mva> !ask|grek3021
<ubuntuhelp> grek3021: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<grek3021> на форуме пислал полный игнор)
<grek3021> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=125639.0
<mva> sun-tehnik, а ты думал, в сказку попал?
<mva> :)
<grek3021> хотя ща копипаст сюда сделаю
<Offoffoff> mva: он просто попал.
<edzi> Помогите отключить это гребанное затухание экрана =(
<Offoffoff> grek3021: нееее
<grek3021> http://s014.radikal.ru/i327/1011/7d/b66fe3b3a7ff.png
<grek3021> Собственно пропала часть рабочего стола
<grek3021> при смене разрешения на меньшее-пропадает ещё большая часть экрана
<grek3021> http://s009.radikal.ru/i307/1011/6c/c073a82b13aa.png
<grek3021> Перезагрузка не помогла Smiley
<sun-tehnik> Offoffoff, хорошо) убунту солнечна и радостна, как молодой сурикат, утром умывшийся росой, опавшей на листья пышных кустов, произрастающих в южной африке.
<sun-tehnik> Offoffoff, так хорошо? убунту понравится?
<amigo> grek3021, попробуй удалить настройки нвидии из домашнего каталога rm ~/.nvidia<чтототам>
<Offoffoff> sun-tehnik: уже лучше.
<olejka1> Вопрос: Можно ли использовать на одной машине OpenVPN сервер, и клиент?
<grek3021> amigo: пробую
<sun-tehnik> Offoffoff, я буду стараться)
<amigo> grek3021, если конечно не делал их общесистемными
<Offoffoff> olejka1: можно!
<olejka1> Offoffoff: Ок, спс =)
<Offoffoff> grek3021: и кровь с экрана вытри.
<Offoffoff> grek3021: в конце-то концов.
<Offoffoff> grek3021: покушал, убери за собой.
<grek3021> давно убрал
<grek3021> вчерашний скрин ведь
<olejka1> Offoffoff: А как еще один tun интерфейс добавить ?
<grek3021> amigo:кэп а открыл ситингс а вот что там делать не понял.Дайте наводку)
<Offoffoff> olejka1: ну также как первый, только допиши n+1
<grek3021> ясненько
<grek3021> ща загоню копипаст
<grek3021> RcFileLocale = C
<grek3021> ToolTips = Yes
<grek3021> DisplayStatusBar = Yes
<grek3021> SliderTextEntries = Yes
<grek3021> IncludeDisplayNameInConfigFile = No
<grek3021> ShowQuitDialog = Yes
<grek3021> Timer = Graphics_Card_(GPU_0),Yes,1000
<grek3021> Timer = Thermal_Monitor_(GPU_0),Yes,1000
<grek3021> Timer = PowerMizer_Monitor_(GPU_0),Yes,1000
<grek3021> что тут моет помочь?)
<artus> !paste | grek3021
<ubuntuhelp> grek3021: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> portos: кому нафиг надо твои простыни на канале?
<grek3021> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536025/
<grek3021> ^^
<BrainFukka> Кстати, кому надо написать чтобы на paste.ubuntu.com разрешили xml пасту?
<BrainFukka> Ведь некоторые конфиги в xml же бывают.
<inkvizitor68sl> BrainFukka, на paste.pro пиши
<BrainFukka> inkvizitor68sl: да я полно пастебинов знаю, просто непорядок :D
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем их полно знать
<BrainFukka> Не могу пройти мимо :D
<inkvizitor68sl> есть paste.pro
<BrainFukka> Э... а что это за домен pro?
<grek3021> lana vsem pasib
<BrainFukka> Не встречал такого...
<Offoffoff> grek3021: Compiz не знает, что у тебя два экрана и не знает их разрешения.
<inkvizitor68sl> BrainFukka, http://debian.pro
<inkvizitor68sl> BrainFukka, http://paste.pro
<inkvizitor68sl> BrainFukka, http://bash.pro
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и так далее
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем много там чего
<Offoffoff> BrainFukka: его раздают только proфессионалам
<BrainFukka> Да хватит ссылками кидаться, я поинтересовался что это за домен первого уровня такой
<BrainFukka> А...
<BrainFukka> Каким профессионалам?  На debian.pro бложик какой-то...
<inkvizitor68sl> BrainFukka, мой бложек. вопросы есть?
<BrainFukka> Лично к тебе нет
<BrainFukka> Ну вас, лучше погуглю...
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> кста.... где гентушники, когда они так нужны)
<BrainFukka> .pro — общий домен верхнего уровня для профессионалов в своей области. Каждый владелец сайта проходит процедуру проверки наличия необходимых лицензий и сертификатов при регистрации.
<BrainFukka> Ужас какой...
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
 * BrainFukka за отмену доменов
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> давайте все по IP ходить)
<inkvizitor68sl> на сайт
<inkvizitor68sl> благо, IPv6 есть, да.. хД
<Nor8> Никто не сталкивался с подобной проблемой при запуске контры? ;-)  http://pastebin.com/MWzG1WsQ      А то она не запускается.
<BrainFukka> Не, я имел в виду чтобы для регистрации были доступны только домены первого уровня.
<BrainFukka> Как понятнее объяснить...
<inkvizitor68sl> BrainFukka, они доступны
<inkvizitor68sl> 170 килобаксов
<mva> inkvizitor68sl,
<inkvizitor68sl> ы?
<BrainFukka> Ну это совсем недавно стало возможно. Но я имел в виду немного другое
<olejka1> Интересно, как будем запомнить ip6 адреса =)
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka1, а чего их там запоминать
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka1, просто все очень быстро научмся переводить из хекса в десятичную
<BrainFukka> Да, кстати, а как в ipv6 указывать порты?
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, ты типа гентушник) ? только ты вроде уже от gentoo.prо отказывался )
<parfux> Nor8: в твоем логе нету ошибок=)
<olejka1> inkvizitor68sl: хм, ну, если только так =)
<Nor8> parfux: Грамматических?)))
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, а зачем оно мне?
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, тем более, там, вон, BrainFukka говорит, какие-то анальные проверки :)
<Nor8> parfux:  Шучу. Ошибок нет, но игра не запускается
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, ну вот я о том же
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, так проверку мы уже прошли)
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<parfux> можеш повысить уровень отладки wine может чтнить прояснится
<olejka1> у кого видеокарты ати и кто смотрит hd контент?
<BrainFukka> inkvizitor68sl: а каким именно образом делается проверка? Что ты им предоставлял?
<inkvizitor68sl> BrainFukka, сыкрет
<BrainFukka> Ну-ну... :D
<inkvizitor68sl> вон в никру обращайся
<inkvizitor68sl> они тебе расскажут)
<olejka1> никакой фичи от ати не вышло чтоб gpu юзалось и не тормозило видео ?
<BrainFukka> По блату значит получил :D
<inkvizitor68sl> дыды
<parfux> ati FireStream
<Nor8> 21-ый век на дворе, а АТИ до сих пор не может написать нормальный драйвер под линукс :-D
<sergei> Кокой прогой можно флешку востановить(не данные)?
<olejka1> parfux: реально работает? Ща шрека на 20 гигов включил, чувствуется подлагивание ... блу рей не включаю - тормзит на динам. сценах
<Nor8> olejka1: Для начала все кодеки поставь и попробуй другой плеер
<olejka1> Nor8: Ставил ubuntu-rest...-extras
<olejka1> Nor8: smplayer... ставил в настройках оптимизацию для атишных карт
<parfux> ха... а Firestream/OpenCL есть для linux&
<parfux> кодеки всмысле
<Nor8> Ванильное ядро 2.6.36.1 вчера вышло для натти, никто на  маверик его не прикручивал?
<parfux> библиотеки и драйвера есть
<parfux>  кодеков нету
<olejka1> parfux: А где кодеки эти достать ? система x64
<parfux> нигде
<parfux> можеш попробовать отрисовку через XV если выключена
<olejka1> parfux: ясно... печально...
<Nor8> olejka1: Кодеки смотреть в разделе "аудио и видео" и ставить руками
<ZeVoluciON> вот она, юзерфрендли убунты
<parfux> не печалься под вндну тоже 1-2 плеера умеют OpenCL
<olejka1> ща в kvm ставилю winxp показывает дисковой ввод вывод 640 кбс примерно, это мало ?
<sergei> уважаемые знатоки, какой прогой можно попробовать востановить флешку?
<ZeVoluciON> sergei: от чего восстановить?
<ZeVoluciON> у производителей обычно есть утилиты
<sergei> ZeVoluciON: от глюков
<mva> testdisk
<sergei> ZeVoluciON: флеха не может записать на себя большие фаилы
<ZeVoluciON> больше 4г?
<sergei> точнее нгдето до 300 мб пишет
<sergei> ZeVoluciON: больше 300 мб не пишет
<sergei> mva^ ctqxfc gjghj,e.
<sergei> mva: сейчас попробую
<artus> mva: тя только что прокляли)
<artus> ну или порчу навели)
<Offoffoff> sergei: тупо форматируй в ext3
<Offoffoff> sergei: будет писать как надо
<artus> а че не ext2 ?
<sergei> Offoffoff: ок
<sergei> Offoffoff: не хочет
<Offoffoff> тогда забей. видимо не судьба
<Nor8> sergei: Посмотри в каком она формате и переформатируй
<sergei> видимо флехе хана, ну ладно спасибо
<TomFarr> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=1b0582440cb22d4d&table=%2Fotvety%2Fuser%3Fuserid%3D16496396092404092014%26tab%3Dwtmtoa
<kaljan> а, во, привет
<TomFarr> прив
<ophiuchus> )
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Galaxy2000> кюю
<TomFarr> Посмотрите темку
<Sergey_IT> Galaxy2000, а ругаться здесь нельзя ((
<TomFarr> http://sc.gf-d.in/subdmn/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19
<TomFarr> помогите разобраться
<Sergey_IT> TomFarr, а может плату телефонную купить?
<TomFarr> Sergey_IT: Скажи какую, я псомотрю
<TomFarr> Если можешь напиши на форуме, что бы в истарии осталось
<TomFarr> рега без подтверждения
<Sergey_IT> TomFarr диалоджик знаю есть
<TomFarr> Напиши правильно название,отож непонятно
<TomFarr> Вообще если в теме сечёшь на форум скинь пожалуйста разверни тему
<Sergey_IT>  TomFarrб dialogic
<edgbla> люди, как сделать чтобы панель гнома появлялась и исчезала раз в 5 быстрее?
<Sergey_IT>  TomFarr, есть наверно и другие
<edgbla> [хм, наверное боттом панель надо редактировать
<Sergey_IT> TomFarr, http://www.dialogic.com/technologies/open-source.htm
<edgbla> о как лихо стало, и каккой дурак выставил такие цифры...
<edgbla> люди, ставьте мгновенное появление панельки)))
<artus> хм.. оказыаетцо вичат умеет по вкладкам бехать путем зажатия альта и собсна тыцянья стрелочег)
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, а ты не знал?
<inkvizitor68sl> дураааак =)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ты думаешь как бы я ещё в 20-30 вкладках ориентировался бы _)
<artus> неа))) я как то того.. не обращал внимания)
<artus> а смотреть бинды влом )) их много)
<Sergey_IT> edgbla, где ставить?
<artus> не... ну всегда ж етсь f5-6 ток тянутцо туды далеко
<edgbla> в gconf-editor
<edgbla> apps->panel
<Galaxy2000> эджбля
<Galaxy2000> что означает твой ник
<edgbla> Galaxy2000: а тебе зачем?
<Galaxy2000> интересно
<Galaxy2000> эджбля ты гдебля ? =)
<Galaxy2000> забавный ник если честно
<artus> Galaxy2000: а тя давно разбанили?
<Galaxy2000> бань если считаеш себя правым
<Galaxy2000> диктатура это херова
<Galaxy2000> хотя анархия тож фигня ...
<flintstone> господа, кто имел дело с ubuntu lite?
<artus> flintstone: че это?
<flintstone> это облегченная до невозможности система основанная на убунте, использует openbox и lxde
<flintstone> у меня ноут древнейший
<Galaxy2000> мну неимел , но на работе  одним личностям  поставил openbox
<Galaxy2000> чтобы в игры неиграли
<Sergey_IT> flintstone, попробуй - потом расскажешь
<flintstone> :)
<Sergey_IT> flintstone, был здесь когда-то оп. есксун, опенбоксом баловался....
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> был
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати насчёт был
<artus> а че .. у меня коробка )
<Sergey_IT> открытая?
<artus> фтопку всякие лайты ) самый лайт это голая система  которую наращиваеш )
<Sergey_IT> то есть генту
<artus> да любая
<artus> да и причем тут гента собсно?
<Sergey_IT> нее из сорсов - это из первоисточников под себя собирать
<inkvizitor68sl> ф топку сорсы
<artus> а коробка да .. открытая которая )
<artus> дада
<Sergey_IT> а сорсы иногда полезно иметь
<Sergey_IT> но не собирать из них ОС
<artus> баловство это все )
<Sergey_IT> это возможность готовую прогу подстроить под свои нужды
<parfux> дженту тру
<Galaxy2000> красноглазы
<Galaxy2000> вам так не кажется ?:
<parfux> в меру
<artus> неа ^_^
<Galaxy2000> нужно им отдать должное конечно
<parfux> колличество еб*** приувеличено
<Galaxy2000> уровень знаний ессесно выше чем большиства убунтоидов
<parfux> неа
<parfux> глупость все
<artus> нифиига ниразу )
<Galaxy2000> но  красноглазие это не для всех
<parfux> дженту любой поставит
<Galaxy2000> я говорю про большинство
<artus> потому что большенство ни на шаг от мана не отойдет )
<Galaxy2000> да ставить то
<parfux> а время сборки систены на среднем нормальном компе часов 5-6
<Sergey_IT> поставит любой, кто читать умеет
<Galaxy2000> а вт пользоватся это уж другой разговор
<Galaxy2000> а тем боле применять например на работе
<parfux> а пользоваться точно также
<Galaxy2000> если ты незнаешь что такое компиляция и толькоч то слез с винды ? тоже самое  ?
<parfux> жаль мой бук на атоме дженту не тянет
<parfux> арч стоит
<artus> это как так не тянет то?
<parfux> ну там как целерон 800 проц
<parfux> по скорости компиляции
<artus> и че?
<artus> а зачем на нем компилить то?
<parfux> я боюсь пробовать собирать X и офис на нем
<Sergey_IT> а зачем на буке компилить?
<artus> она ж умеет кроскомпиляцию на нескольких машинах )
<parfux> дженту если ставить
<parfux> аа
<parfux> ну всеравно кросскомпиляция невыход
<artus> и вообще )) собери на компе )
<artus> зачем на нее вообще что либо на буке компилить то?
<parfux> да не, на норм компе дженту стоит
<parfux> а на буке пусть арч
<artus> ток походу толку от того что она там стоит)
<parfux> бабушке нравится
<artus> судя по тому что на бук ты ее поставить не можеш потому что там 800мгц )
<parfux> шучу
<parfux> дак а смысл ставить то?
<Sergey_IT> а вот когда количество линукс дистров уменьшаться начнет?
<parfux> на установку какойнить программы надо очень много времени..
<parfux> никогда
<parfux> или когда пингвин начнет загибатся
<Sergey_IT> никогда
<artus> завтра )
<Galaxy2000> никогда =)
<Sergey_IT> так как никогда в вин от вирусов не избавяться
<Galaxy2000> просто есть основные + шушера
<artus> завтра завтра .. вот с 11.24х и начнет уменьшатцо )
<Galaxy2000> сегодня удалил 1000 + вирусов
<Galaxy2000> с компа на работе
<Galaxy2000> стоило оставить на месяц без антивируса
<Sergey_IT> а кто же их туда напихал?
<Galaxy2000> комп юзыря - дизайнера
<Galaxy2000> хз
<Galaxy2000> с нета
<Sergey_IT> я бы его иначе назвал - дизайнер, это все таки специалист
<Galaxy2000> ну да
<Galaxy2000> но винда есть винда
<Galaxy2000> в доменя завести и поставить всем юзырские  права непозволяют
<Galaxy2000> начальство
<artus> хули ) руки кривые ) если не можеш запретить всяким бякам писать на системный диск и вообще гадить)
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick artus а мы к тебе так хорошо относились!
<artus> а нафиг дизайнеру права админа на машине?O_o
<Galaxy2000> эти удолбаные манагеры запарили лезь туду в чем ничего непонимаю - в IT
<artus> ^_^
<Galaxy2000> незачем
<Galaxy2000> как нибудь я соберусь убери все таки всем права пусть даже уволят
<Galaxy2000> но мля по своему сделаю
<Galaxy2000> по правильному
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Galaxy2000
<Galaxy2000> опять диктатура ?
<Galaxy2000> иди лучше инков бань
<Galaxy2000> эти туземы тебе слова нескажут
<Galaxy2000> робот  =)
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<Galaxy2000> сложнейши секс робот прибывший из будущего  чтобы изменить настоящее =)
<sonorus> доброй ночи
<sonorus> как обьявить абстрактную функцию в классе С++ ?
<artus> ну тыто прям точно по адресу попал
<artus> громким командным голосом )
<sonorus> да первый канал куда зашел
<artus> ну так дальше иди )
<artus> каналов много)
<sonorus> у меня проблема пока где нить не спрошу в гугле найти не могу ответ, как тока напишу сразу ответ нахожу
<sonorus> я уже отвте нашел )
<artus> мод по c++ найдеш)
<sonorus> надо было тока написать тут
<Galaxy2000> блё
<inkvizitor68sl> такс
<inkvizitor68sl> где бы найти образ сервака 2008го оо
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<artus> а я ж говорил )
<artus> эмм... на трекере )
<parfux> щас вспомню
<artus> ру который )
<parfux> там гдето нольнадо поставить
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<inkvizitor68sl> я еретик
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня есть
<inkvizitor68sl> вродже
<mva> хромиум зверюга
<inkvizitor68sl> правда х86, ну да фиг с ним
<mva> вторые сутки выкачивается
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> кста, новое обновлеение для хрома кто видел?
<inkvizitor68sl> шикарно же )
<artus> не ... ща увижу ) ток обновки стянул )
<artus> че там ?
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, http://nm123.by.ru/17.htm
<parfux> virtual void draw() = 0;
<parfux> вот так вроде абстрактная будет
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, дизайн
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, http://www.cyberguru.ru/programming/cpp/cpp-language-straustrup3-page35.html
<sonorus> parfux: угу, спс, я уже нашел
<sonorus> Sergey_IT: я уже нашел ответ спс )
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> скока ж оно  заливаться собирается оО
<artus> 9.0.592.0  чей то я ниикаких отличий дизайна не вижу
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, перейди по несуществующей ссылки
<inkvizitor68sl> открой настройки
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и так там по мелочам
<artus> чей то как то все тоже )
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> скачать вын серв с сайта мс низя
<Galaxy2000> виндупс в
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, хошь с вдской поиграться) ?
<artus> мона
<sonorus> а хроме так и хешует на диск в оргромных размерах ?
<sonorus> *к
<inkvizitor68sl> ура!
<inkvizitor68sl> team viewer для андроида ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> щит
<inkvizitor68sl> линухом рулить не умеет
<inkvizitor68sl> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/GMail/108774/  - забавный опрос
<inkvizitor68sl> http://drugoi.livejournal.com/3422032.html ыыыыыыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> Тут какие-то паникеры жалуются, что сегодня Москва стоит. Где стоит, где? Вон сколько зеленых линий, езжайте по ним. Выбирайте маршруты объезда!
<Galaxy2000> >inkvizitor68sl быдланы чтоли ?
<inkvizitor68sl> м ?
<Galaxy2000> что гмайлом пользуются
<Sergey_IT> уже выбрал, километров за 700 от Москвы
<Galaxy2000> ну в принципе нормальная почта
<Galaxy2000> если неучитывать что гугл следит за всеми
<Sergey_IT> как то и майл.ру не подводила
<Galaxy2000> хотя бы по идеологическим причинам стоит пользоваться gmail вместо windows live
<Galaxy2000> mail.ru в топку
<Galaxy2000> спецслужбами каждое письмо стопудова фиксируется
<parfux> гугл корпорация зла
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, готовься
<inkvizitor68sl> типа там пам-парам-пам-пам
<artus> O_o
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, никсерв - тот же?
<artus> эмммм
<markmx> выручайте
<markmx> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<markmx> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<markmx> 	LANGUAGE = (unset),
<markmx> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<markmx> 	LANG = "en_US.utf8"
<markmx>     are supported and installed on your system.
<markmx> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick markmx !pasre
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: мож я конечно туплю ... но я туплю)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, аккаунт на никсерве artus зовут?
<artus> да
<artus> и в клоаке artus
<skyrider> artus: добро пожаловать
<artus> ^_^
<artus> skyrider: пасяб )
<inkvizitor68sl> !paste > markmx
<inkvizitor68sl> такс
<Galaxy2000> древняя цивилизация инков ...
<inkvizitor68sl> usus
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<Galaxy2000> xibalba ?
<Galaxy2000> знаешь что это такое ?
<Galaxy2000> непопади туда
<Galaxy2000> фильм фонтан посмотрите
<inkvizitor68sl> место страха
<Galaxy2000> >inkvizitor68sl ты смотрел фильм Фонтан ?
<Galaxy2000> там про тебя как раз
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<Galaxy2000> там чувак хелестал себя и думал что так и надо
<Galaxy2000> посмотри фильм просто офигенный
<Galaxy2000> хью джекман снимался
<inkvizitor68sl> гы
<Galaxy2000> я бы сказал шедевр
<Galaxy2000> фильм с глубоким смыслом =)
<Galaxy2000> xibalba  это типа ада этолько у древних инков =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё 2 минуты и ОНО зальётся ><
<Galaxy2000> скорость хороша =)
<inkvizitor68sl> Galaxy2000, аплоад 1.7 мбайта в секунду
<inkvizitor68sl> на сервер
<inkvizitor68sl> а вам слабо) ?
<Galaxy2000> ну нормально
<Galaxy2000> у мну было 2 метра в сек  летом
<Galaxy2000> у прова
<Galaxy2000> до 10 утра
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у меня больше не получится
<inkvizitor68sl> просто сам сервер такой аплоад выдерживает
<inkvizitor68sl> да ещё и по sshfs
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> j d
<inkvizitor68sl> о всё
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, сорри, я вдску вынужден заглушить)
<artus> ну вдску глуши )
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<artus> Landgraff: дароф )
<inkvizitor68sl> Landgraff, ку
 * inkvizitor68sl ушоке
<inkvizitor68sl> kvm вполне себе схавало инсталлер сервера
<Galaxy2000> ну превед медвед
<inkvizitor68sl> и шустро так ставит, главное
<inkvizitor68sl> Landgraff, а не ты с KVM шаманил?
<Galaxy2000> сегодня  твиттер зареглися наконец то =)
<Galaxy2000> в блог медова заходил
<Landgraff> inkvizitor68sl: не не приходилось сталкиваться
<inkvizitor68sl> f
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда Пророк Гаш
<Galaxy2000> дмитрия медведов
<inkvizitor68sl> Наш*
<Galaxy2000> shimano artus ...
<Galaxy2000> altus
<inkvizitor68sl> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<Ivanov> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<Ivanov> @root
<inkvizitor68sl> поздравьте мня
<inkvizitor68sl> я завел вын сырв
<inkvizitor68sl> на квме
<XuMuK> ку, поздравляю)
<inkvizitor68sl> даже работает
<inkvizitor68sl> и даже не так сильно тупит
<inkvizitor68sl> хочу всех огорчить
<inkvizitor68sl> в вин сервере теперь тоже есть репы
<inkvizitor68sl> http://213.239.211.177/ бугога!
<inkvizitor68sl> мне стыдно )
<XuMuK> за что? о_О )
<inkvizitor68sl> по ссылке глянь что(
<XuMuK> таг видел
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вот
<inkvizitor68sl> венда
<inkvizitor68sl> убожество
<XuMuK> у всех свои запросы)
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> надо ХР попробовать
<inkvizitor68sl> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<XuMuK> ping
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Понг.
<XuMuK> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<inkvizitor68sl> беда с инетом какая то
<inkvizitor68sl> пинг пропадает секунд на 20
<XuMuK> бывает)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, твоё то там как?
<inkvizitor68sl> не ворчит) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> О_О ????? что это
 * inkvizitor68sl наблюдает, как ХР ставится за 10 минут
<inkvizitor68sl> прошло 2 минуты с начала установки, оно уже в ребут пошло
<XuMuK> да, нет... Пашка говорит убунту сервер надо ставить вмето арча)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, ыы ) довыпендривались) ?
<XuMuK> ыгы)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, убунту сервер я бы всё же не советовал бы
<XuMuK> дебиан?
<inkvizitor68sl> не давече как на пррошлой неделе вдска с убунтой без причин тупить начал
<XuMuK> ему свежую яву надо
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, когда переставлять?
<XuMuK> так что давай, ставь качацо)
<inkvizitor68sl> дык уже есть давно
<XuMuK> тада хоть щас, если делать нехеро)
<inkvizitor68sl> мб по VNC сам >_> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> скинь конфиг сети и номер вдски скажи
<XuMuK> эээ...
<inkvizitor68sl> ггг
<XuMuK> я чо то сам забыл)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, ну скопируй по ssh
<XuMuK> давно не залазил)
<inkvizitor68sl> мне лениво идти до десктопа
<XuMuK> щас
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-25
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: 178.63.91.220
<inkvizitor68sl> в приват давай
<inkvizitor68sl> или в жаббу
<inkvizitor68sl> такс... ХР на KVM не ставится, так и запишем (
<XuMuK> таки не поставилось?
<XuMuK> или чо там?)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, неа
<inkvizitor68sl> щас будет 5я попытка
<XuMuK> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> йаху оО
<inkvizitor68sl> пооставилось
<XuMuK> надо ж)
<inkvizitor68sl> и вот теперь не говорите, что не пашет х
<inkvizitor68sl> не с первой попытки, правда
<XuMuK> и даже не с 3й)
<inkvizitor68sl> ды
<inkvizitor68sl> с 4й
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати
<inkvizitor68sl> токо она не грузится хД
<inkvizitor68sl> как жеж тормозит
<inkvizitor68sl> как в ХР включить рдесктоп?
<XuMuK> а какой хп? он там есть вапще?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, уже включил =)
<inkvizitor68sl> черный экран правда
<inkvizitor68sl> поока что
<XuMuK> дай конфиг, погляжу каг ето выглядит)
<inkvizitor68sl> мм?
<XuMuK> если конешн есть на что смотреть, кроме чорного екрана)
<inkvizitor68sl> на что поглядишь) ?
<XuMuK> на сервер под хр)
<inkvizitor68sl> шутишь) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> это обычный десктоп
<inkvizitor68sl> мне для работы
<XuMuK> да)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну для универа
<inkvizitor68sl> по ширине не влазит ><
<inkvizitor68sl> jq
<inkvizitor68sl> ой \
<inkvizitor68sl> по высоте
<inkvizitor68sl> ыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, зависло )
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: на то она и винда)
<inkvizitor68sl> дааа
<inkvizitor68sl> устро
<inkvizitor68sl> шустро
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще работает сносно
<Yuretsz1> Кто умеет пользоваться gammu, пользоваться USSD в частности?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ладно, пойду я часик порублюсь в код и баиньки)
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: до завтра)
<XuMuK> всем пока)
<Arabik> привет всем
<Arabik> во мороз.... пальцы замерзли блин :(((( -24 на улице
<jjokker> всем привет
<Arabik> привет
<jjokker> подскажите как мп3 записать просто как аудиодиск
<parfux> mp3cd
<parfux> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialCDBurn.html
<jjokker> спасибо
<z13> дарова всем
<chelaxe> test
<ubuntuhelp> chelaxe, Понг понг понг...
<chelaxe> ку
<Arabik> :)
<z13> ку
<Arabik> блин зима пришла неожиданно :)))))) холодно на улице курить уже :)
<z13> chelaxe: ку
<lamoff> всем здрасти
<Arabik> привет
<lamoff> не поможете
<lamoff> ???
<lamoff> настройка локальной сетки между win7 и ubuntu
<lamoff> здесь всегда так тихо ау
<lamoff> :?
<sharikoff> чо там не так?
<sharikoff> De_Abler: q
<lamoff> ну как это сделать чтоб расшарить папки с вин7 все понятно а убунта
<Volkodav> через самбу
<lamoff> какую самбу всмысле соединить два компа по сети? просто не получитьсчя настроитть сетевые карты
<olejka> lamoff: sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Volkodav> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89hjWOb8qmY&annotation_id=annotation_888326&feature=iv  смотри кино
<skai> ыпч
<parfux> Хакеры 3 Антимонополия (Antitrust): http://vkontakte.ru/video-15238525_155950969?noiphone . Тех. консультант фильма: сам - Линус Торвальд! Соответственно система и ПО в фильме на – Linux! Перевод - не скучный
<Ivanov> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<User571[web]> hi
<Ivanov> привет
<User571[web]> подскажите новичку
<User571[web]> забыл пароль на ubuntu. как восстановить?
<User571[web]> подскажите пожалуйста
<parfux> загрузится с лайв сд сделать chroot и поменять пароль рута
<parfux> потом поменять пользовательский пароль
<gamper> поздно он уже ушёл, но обещал вернуться))))
<parfux> можно через init=/bin/sh
<parfux> аа жаль
<gamper> как установить флеш плеер, когда скачал, что дальше?
<Landgraff> угу только хотел предложить :)
<skai> сразу видно, где вендузятник поставил убунту на поглядеть, попонтоваться перед одноклассниками, и не пользуется ей:)такие всегда не помнят пароль
<gamper> хахах точняк
<Landgraff> gamper: исходники или дебку ?
<Landgraff> skai: +500
<skai> о смотрю артуса уже повысили:)
<gamper> хех не шарю, как понять дебку
<skai> artus|znc|: ты где?
<Ivanov> незнай-незнай, может  у него с памятью)
<parfux> ты в какомформате плагин скачал?
<gamper> да
<parfux> если пакет то просто запусти
<parfux> если архив то распакуй в:
<mva> gamper, никак
<Landgraff> padavan: а deb вам не архив ? :)
<gamper> архив, распаковывал, открывается текстовый фаил
<mva> перестать качать с сайта
<mva> удалить то, что скачал
<Landgraff> mva: ку
<mva> и apt-get-install adobe-flash
<mva> и apt-get install adobe-flash
<gamper> спасибо
<Landgraff> mva: sudo :)
<mva> Landgraff, re
<skai> mva: ре
<padavan> Landgraff: простите не понял вопроса? Я вроде вообще молчал
<Landgraff> Landgraff: пардон пардон ником ошибся
<parfux> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<chravn> КУ
<skai> padavan: ответ не тебе преднощначен был, юный падаван
<Ivanov> подскажите ММОРПГ для Убунту
<skai> chravn: КУ=капитан унылый?:)
<parfux> lineage warkraft silroad
<parfux> eve online
<Landgraff> Ivanov: хмм bash vim ?
<skai> Ivanov: называется cloud computing
<Landgraff> гыы
<parfux> САМАЯ ТРУШНАЙ - MUD
<chravn> skai: нет  это заторможенность реакции
<padavan> ок, ато я уж испугался, думал что чтото спросил и забыл)
 * Landgraff : уныло смотрит на тачпад 
<skai> chravn: самокритичный:)
<Arabik> Ivanov: WoW
<chravn> skai:  просто я очень не люблю 25 ноября
 * skai уныло смотрит на рука, которые пытались схватить телефон и подвигать им курсор мыши.привычка - зло:)
<skai> chravn: отличный день
<chravn> skai:  у меня 24 день рожденья поэтому 25 не совсем отличный день
<parfux> http://appdb.winehq.org/ многие мморпг хорошо работают подвайном
<mva> skai, ре
 * skai интересно на каком языке я написал прошлое /ми
<Arabik> MUD вещь тоже :) играл 3 года на arda.pp.ru
<parfux> аа
<mva> skai, а у меня телефон так умеет двигать курсор ^_^
<parfux> не я токого незнаю
<parfux> mud.ru
<skai> mva: как заставить нокию 5228 исользовать камеру как оптический сенсор и по блютус эмулировать мышь?:)
<mva> skai, не знаю. Но у меня в N900 (и в HTC Raphael) есть акселерометр и софтинка, чтоб интерпретировала его движения, как шевеление мышью и передавало по блютусу :)
<skai> вот я думаю.собирать опенбокс или гном?
<mva> опенбокс+lxde
<mva> ;)
<skai> лхде не хочу.чистый опенбокс или гном:)
<skai> надо собирать потихоньку генту на ноуте:)инет появился наконец нормальный
<skai> надо создать тему на форуме с голосованием наверное:)интересно она хоть 15 минут провисит в разговорах, прежде чем поглотится фирефохой76)
<parfux> управление мышью с вебки: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGHItQK2fA8
<parfux> осталось камеру по блютусу подключить
<skai> parfux: мне бы с мобилки:)
<skai> artus: нука шляпу одень:)
<artus> skai: )))
<skai> @deop artus
<skai> artus: а через бота?:)
<artus> а ты ботом вот так сразу рулил? нас еще не представляли фицияльно )
<skai> artus: ну кикни меня:)покажи свое кунфу:))
<artus> @op
<artus> пока ненает меня )
<artus> skai: ^_^
<skai> Зарегистрируйся у бота. /msg ubuntuhelp register artus PASS
<skai> artus: сделал?
<artus> skai: пас от балды?
<skai> artus: ну ты его запомни:)тебе при одключении при нм идентится придется:)
<artus> сделаль
<skai> теперь одень шапку от бота:)
<parfux> http://www.ipmart-forum.com/showthread.php?t=327905 подключения телефона как вебкамеру
<artus> @kick artus zzzz
<skai> artus: :)
<artus> хех )
<artus> skai: ты с вичатом?
<artus> skai: идунт на бота кудыпрописывал?
<parfux> теперь можеш превращать телефон в бспроводнуюмышь
<skai> ты только /msg ubuntuhelp identify artus pass добавь в ирк.конф в раздел команд
<skai> artus: добавил?
<artus> ща погодь
<DebianClone> будьде добры, ломанитеська сюда http://109.194.130.222/
<chravn> логин и пасс требует
<DebianClone> ок ак и должно быть
<DebianClone> спасибо
<chravn> это хорошо когда всё так как должно быть
<chravn> незачто
<artus> skai: command_delay ?
<DebianClone> страница все равно аустая
<skai> artus: выше.просто команд
<gamper> http://www.mnoga.net/86504-ubuntu-1004-lts-desktop-edition-final-i386.html   скажите нормальная система?
<artus> @op
<artus> @deop artus
<artus> гудь
<gamper> точно?
<skai> @kick artus праздравляю с поступлением в ряды главных тролей канала:)
<DebianClone> Ребят, чем лучше командный интерпритатор zsh?
<skai> gamper: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/
<artus> он просто прелесть )
<chravn> )))  				Скачать Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Desktop Edition Final (i386) на большой скорости (через смс)
<artus> гг
<chravn> Может они её ещё и продовать будут?
<gamper> -skai- нифига се какой выбор, какую выбирать? Какая получше?
<skai> gamper: какая тебе нравится
<gamper> -skai- я их не знаю
<artus> gamper: бери нетинстал
<chravn> gamper: server amd64 выбирай
<parfux> мне нравится 9.04 но она  уже не поддерживается
<skai> gamper: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<chravn> parfux: а мне 9.10
<chravn> Кстате видел тут на одном пиратском прилавке убунту под видом суперпупер винды продавали аж за 500 рэ ДВД диск
<chravn> И описалово главное такое вдумчивое я аж чуть не поверил.
<skai> chravn: к успеху идут:)заяву на них наката.за мошнство
<gamper> -skai- она у меня сейчас стоит, проблемы со звуком, битые пакеты с языками
<artus> дык ты б поинтересовалсо как на этой винде собирать альсу ))
<gamper> -chravn- сервер чем отличается?
<skai> gamper: если ты не знаешь - тебе сервер не нужен
<artus> лампом почтой днсами дхцпой и отсутствием иксоф
<chravn> gamper:  без гуи и сразу при установке набор пакетов выбираешь
<artus> gamper: самы пральный вариант нетинстал.. и там уже выбереш себе ядро, окружение рабочего стола ... и остальные няшки )
<gamper> кого слушать?
<skai> !topic | gamper
<ubuntuhelp> gamper: Пожалуйста читайте тему канала при каждом входе. Тема содержит необходимую и важную информацию. Для просмотра темы канала в любое время после подключения просто введите /topic
<chravn> gamper:   внутренний голос слушай и доверься своему сердцу
<chravn> gamper:  оно тебя точно не обманет нужно толкьо поверить в себя
<vnutrenniy_golos> gamper: ставь 10.10:)
<chravn> skai: )))) +100500
<chravn> Firefox 4 SP2 + Антивирусное обновление(рекомендуемое обновление)
<chravn> Ужосы какие предлогает фирефокс
<parfux> что?
<skai> батарея села. artus за старшего
<parfux> гдетакое?
<chravn> http://secure-update.net/
<User060[web]> приветствую. поставил php/mysql/apache/phpmyadmin  все работает но не могу зайти в пхпмайадмин. захожу на http://localhost/phpmyadmin а мне выдает Not Found  The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server. Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80 не подскажите как решить??
<DebianClone> о! я тоже апач кручу :)
<chravn> User060[web]:  а пхпмайадмин как ставил?
<User060[web]> через консоль. делал все как на убунтологии написано
<artus> User060[web]: покажи ман ко поторому делал
<parfux> хм
<chravn> а когда появился синий экран и выбор  автонасройки  апача пробел нажимал?
<parfux> мне кажется у тебя папка виртуального хоста неправильная
<artus> кстати да ) если не выбрал то ручками придетцо лезть )
<User060[web]> ээ уже не помню но вродь нет. http://ubuntologia.ru/apache-php-mysql по этому ману ставил
<chravn> а что за файлик sarg.users
<artus> sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ /var/www ^_^
<parfux> =)
<artus> или /etc/apache2/apache2.conf  добавь в конец Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<artus> нк и передернуть апачу )
<Offoffoff> chravn: ну там пользователи sarg же
<User060[web]> ооо спс огромное) ) sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ /var/www помогло)
<artus> User060[web]: ну в конфиг как бе правельнее было б )
<chravn> не просто пользователи это точно
<chravn> уменя просто коментария там нету не помню уже почему.
<artus> хотя это фигня ))) у мну знакомец как то насильно копировал в www майадмин)
<chravn> и бекапа файла нет
<gamper> убунту сервак amd64 сд версия нормально будет работать на компе с мощностью: процесор 1,6 AMD, оперативки 512, видюха 128????
<artus> будет
<artus> че не будет то )
<artus> у меня ж работает)
<chravn> gamper: будет она ещё 4 гига виртуальной оперативки нарисует
<parfux> только зачем тебе сервак...
<BobrOFF> у меня параметры еще хуже
<mva> gamper, а что ты от него хочешь?
<BobrOFF> и работает
<BobrOFF> причем не сервак а полноценный убунту
<chravn> BobrOFF:  амд64?
<gamper> да
<BobrOFF> 32
<mva> gamper, и да, я надеюсь, что ты понимаешь, что серверная версия — это серверная, без gui, без игрушек, без свистелок
<gamper> помойму кто то из вас сказал что там пакетов побольше
<chravn> BobrOFF:  он амд 64 ставить собрался
<gamper> а у меня со звуком понты
<BobrOFF> ну тем более будет
<parfux> зачем тебе 64?
<mva> gamper, и без звука
<parfux> только память потратиш
<BobrOFF> я кстати не рекомендую ставить х64 версию
<gamper> чё мне тогда ставить?
<mva> parfux, x86_64 нужен. Только не на таких компах, да
<BobrOFF> х32
<chravn> gamper:  ставь 9.10 там всё работает
<BobrOFF> 10.04 тоже вроде все работает :)
<parfux> подитожу
<gamper> пробовал, сейчас стоит, проблема со звуком
<artus> ток nomodeset не забудь))
 * mva взял в руки «х32» и «х64» стукнул BobrOFF по голове
<chravn> а кто нить вкусе как в sarg.hosts  хосты вписывать правильно?
<BobrOFF> подскажите как xchat настроить чтоб по клику на нике отвечал пользователю а не открывался приват?
<parfux> ubuntu любой версии старше 9.04 изза поддержки. обычную 32 бита не серверную
<mva> chravn, а в интернетах екземплов нету? :)
<artus> BobrOFF: юзай [TAB]
<DebianClone> хотел зарегистрироваться на бесплатный хостинг. А там все равно требуют перевести 30р, говорят, вышлют пин-код для активации и потом обратно вернут деньги на счет.
<DebianClone> че за развод?
<BobrOFF> как юзать ТАВ? :)
<mva> вот такой развод
<BobrOFF> обычный развод
<BobrOFF> на бабки )))
<mva> BobrOFF, набераешь первые пару букв ника и жмешь таб
<BobrOFF> а по клику низзя? :)
<mva> разрешаю
<artus> )
<DebianClone> как в юзер агент при определении браузера или системы написать какое-нибудь сообщение, типо "Fu** you all?". Или это я размечтался?
<chravn> DebianClone:  Опера в натсройках умеет это делать
<DebianClone> только опера?
<parfux> PHP?
<parfux> GET МАССИВ
<DebianClone> я тут на Solaris и lynx настроил пока
<Landgraff> BobrOFF: можно настроить на двойной клик в списке пользователей
<BobrOFF> как? :)
<BobrOFF> вижу что в настройках есть, какую команду туда прописать??
<Landgraff> BobrOFF: Настройка - установки - Список Пользователей действие по двойному клику SETTEXT %s:
<gamper> если установить обновление программного обеспечения в менеджере обновлений, мож звук нормально работать будет?
<parfux> а что со звуком то?
<parfux> мб так починим?
<gamper> дёргается
<gamper> без помощи не справлюсь
<parfux> какая карта?
<artus> gamper: в ритм музыке?
<parfux> =)
<artus> мож просто тащитцо)
<WKot> Добрый день..  раньше был процессор от интела, МВ сломалась... стоит от АМД процессор. теперь сижу и думаю: На жёстком диске всё для интела стоит... а чтобы обновиться с 10.04 до 10.10 нужно качать уже ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent ?
<artus> WKot: зачем?
<gamper> карта creative ct4810 но вчера камандой смотрел, показывает другое, но на карте эта модель написана
<parfux> ха нестандартная карта
<WKot> artus: чтобы обновить Убунту
<parfux> pulse audio?
<mva> WKot, никакой разницы в системе нету. Ставь ты для АМД поставились бы байт-в-байт те же пакеты
<artus> WKot: O_o а просто обнови ь без скачки торента не вариант?
<gamper> да походу, не помню
<parfux> я неуверен... норазве пакеты не компилируются под архитектуру с оптимизацией?
<gamper> ща ещё попробую её
<parfux> ядро то точно другое...
<WKot> mva: понял))
<WKot> mva: artus: спасибо)
<BobrOFF> Landgraff:спс ))
<Landgraff> BobrOFF: да не за что
<WKot> artus: у меня 8кб/с скорость)) чтот долго))
<artus> WKot: ну так ли критично обновлятцо? )))
<parfux> зачем тебе обновлятся?
<parfux> альсу новую собери
<parfux> и пульс выпили
<gamper> что делать то со звуком?
<parfux> если это не поможе то врядли чтото другое поможет
<WKot> artus: я поставил на стааааарый комп Xubuntu 10.10 и мне оч понравились изменения =)
<artus> WKot: в плане производительности?
<artus> WKot: попробуй лубунту ) она есче шустрее )
<parfux> openbox + tint2 еще быстрее
<artus> ну оно то да ... ток врятли он захочет пилить коробку )
<WKot> artus: не могу сказать... этот старый комп недавно достал, он с времён, когда "20GB HDD это круто!"
<artus> хотя я тинт сменил на каиро)
<gamper> Ребята!!! Ну помогите!!! Не хочу возращаться на винду, а с линуксом уже вторую неделю парюсь, то из-за звука то из-за инета, с инетом разобрался, а вот звук не получается
<gamper> (((((
<parfux> давай поможем
<BobrOFF> gamper:дрнайевр ковыряй
<artus> gamper: lsusb че говорит?
<artus> ой... lspci
<WKot> artus: я слышал о ней)) но лубунта... думаю поззже чуточку))
<gamper> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)
<gamper> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]
<gamper> 00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)
<gamper> 00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<gamper> 00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)
<gamper> 00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)
<gamper> 00:07.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)
<gamper> 00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic Crystal CS4281 PCI Audio (rev 01)
<gamper> 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105/VT6106S [Rhine-III] (rev 86)
<Offoffoff> gamper: ойойойойойой
<gamper> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)
<parfux> стой
<gamper> вот что говорит
<Offoffoff> ты чего творишь
<gamper> скорей всего драйвер корявый
<parfux> только звук надо
<Offoffoff> убейся
<artus> @voice gamper
<chravn> !paste | gamper
<ubuntuhelp> gamper: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<gamper>  00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic Crystal CS4281 PCI Audio
<artus> !paste | gamper
<gamper> хорошо
<parfux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=163688
<parfux> похоже?
<chravn> artus:  а почему утебя не сработало?
<gamper>  00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic Crystal CS4281 PCI Audio  здесь звук совсем другой показывает, не знаю какая карта на самом деле
<artus> chravn: мож бот устал )
<gamper> на карте написано creative ct 4810
<chravn> gamper: открою секрет это модель контроллера а не звуковой карты
<artus> gamper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1060120
<gamper> спасибо за секрет, как исправить?
<gamper> -artus- к сожалению я не знаю английского
<parfux> ммм поставить ядро поновее попробовать... или новую альсу поставить
<chravn> gamper: google переводчик в помощь
<artus> чей то мне сдаетцо она под oss работаеть
<gamper> пойду повешаюсь
<parfux> зачем вешатся?
<gamper> на винду не хочу, а с линуксом вообще опа
<parfux> включай тим вивер
<parfux> счас почним
<gamper> что за тим вивер?
<parfux> ну удаленный рабочий стол
<gamper> включаю
<parfux> мм
<artus> gamper: sudo modinfo snd-cs4281 че говорит у тя? ток того )) на пасту )
<sharikoff> artus: тя можно поздравить?
<artus> sharikoff: ^_^
<parfux> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<artus> parfux: а зачем те тимвивер? ssh не ?
<artus> sharikoff: в каком то роде )
<sharikoff> artus: это просто праздник какой то
<sharikoff> artus: а чо не так?
<parfux> ссш обьянять как настраивать?
<parfux> проброс портов на роутере?
<artus> зачем его настраивать? )
<parfux> имхо тим вивер быстрее
<artus> и что там пробрасывать то?
<artus> parfux: для того чтоб влезть в консоль юзать тимвивер? да ты знатный извращенец)
<parfux> хочеш эксперимент?
<parfux> подключись к нему по ссш...
<gamper> не надо только на мне
<parfux> час убьеш...
<artus> sharikoff: ты тама кстати побидил рейд? или он тя заборол? )
<sharikoff> наполовину
<gamper> я тебе скинул в личку IP
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: забей.... поставь mdadm
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: вот я щас его и ковыряю
<parfux> тим вивер?
<sharikoff> точнее часиков в 6 буду ковырять
<gamper> да
<parfux> там надо ID и пароль сказать
<parfux> когда запустиш
<parfux> там ип ненужен
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: да там быстро
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: я тока принцип не понял
<chravn> http://secure-update.net/ нажмите кнопочку установит и посмотрите бегущую строку )))))
<sharikoff> есть 6 тб винтов
<sharikoff> как организовать рейд?
<artus> sharikoff: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461 ))
<artus> sharikoff: http://xgu.ru/wiki/raid ну или кирилическими буковками)
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> как собирать то рейд я знаю
<sharikoff> надо совету
<sharikoff> как организовать
<sharikoff> делать рейд 10 или 5
<artus> аа
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: ты какой из рейдов предпочитаешь
<sharikoff> я знаю грузится тока с рейд1
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: да грузится с рейда смысла нет
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: а что можно сообразить с 6 винтами?
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: рейд для данных
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: ну сделай зеркальный и не парься
<sharikoff> зеркальный все 6?
<sharikoff> будет 1 тб в зеркале на 6 винтов
<sharikoff> это не гут
<Offoffoff> я не люблю четность
<Offoffoff> как-то это все равно не надежно
<Offoffoff> а тут тупо
<Offoffoff> два винта
<Offoffoff> дешево и сердито
<sharikoff> два то это просто...
<sharikoff> зеркало даже и не думать ниче
<Offoffoff> 2+2+2
<Offoffoff> я бы так сделал
<Offoffoff> подумаешь объем меньше
<sharikoff> а вот если 5 рейд собрать для лвм и 1 для бута
<Offoffoff> зато просто и надежно
<sharikoff> для 5 минимум 3 диска надо
<sharikoff> 2 в зеркале и 1 контроль четности
<chravn> кто-нибудь с phpbb3 работал?
<BobrOFF> chravn:ставил у себя
<chravn> BobrOFF: после переноса форума на другую машину когда [img] используешь появляется только надпись Изображение
<DebianClone> как в опере плагины ставить?
<BobrOFF> chravn: я форум не переносил, устанавливал новый и восстанавливал базу
<BobrOFF> chravn:имхо так правильно
<DebianClone> вск время на фф просидел
<BobrOFF> DebianClone:в опере нет таких расширенных плагинов, как в фф
<chravn> BobrOFF:  ну хз хз протсо там столько всего уменя наставленно что не хочется заново переустанавливать
<DebianClone> в общем как прикрутить user agent?
<BobrOFF> chravn:чего у тебя на форуме наставлено?
<BobrOFF> chravn:вся информация с форума в базе хранится
<chravn> BobrOFF: стиль перепахан. плагины
<DebianClone> ладно я уже пробил в гугл\
<BobrOFF> chravn:я когда-то так сайт пробовал перносить - копированием, нифига тоже не получалось
<chravn> BobrOFF: вложения. просто если это всё реально безполезненно перенести то переустановлю с удоволствием
<BobrOFF> chravn:ну я тебе рекомендую с нуля ставить
<BobrOFF> BobrOFF:проблем не будет :)
<BobrOFF> о
<chravn> BobrOFF:  если что с переносом подскажешь?
<BobrOFF> тихо сам с собою
<BobrOFF> да при установке тыкнешь носом в базу
<BobrOFF> chelaxe:я просто работаю, могу отойти там или еще какая фигня :) пиши, будет время - отвечу
<chelaxe> ааа?
<chravn> BobrOFF: ок я сам на работе
<chelaxe> 0_о
<chravn> как из консоли переименовать папку?
<chravn> chelaxe: нас перепутал и)
<evanation> mv
<evanation> chravn, mv
<chravn> точно а я все ренайм да ренейм
<DebianClone> chravn: И как кустомно редактировать юзер агент в опере?
<chravn> DebianClone:  сейчас посмотрю вспомню.
 * Landgraff : мееедленно одеваеться выключает ноутбук и стремительно сваливает домой 
<DebianClone> chravn: да, будь добр.
<chravn> DebianClone:  http://www.cetlot.com/2009/12/change-user-agent-in-firefox-opera-chrome/ вот тут есть даже как на мозиле поменять
<DebianClone> chravn: ага, спасибо :)
<chravn> DebianClone:  не за что.  Скажи спасибо дяде яндексу ))
<chravn> я сам только сейчас узнал как в фирефоксе юзерагент поменять
<chravn> BobrOFF:  а приустановке пхпбб нельзя сразу базу залить?
<DebianClone> поставить плагин и все
<DebianClone> и редактировать кустомно
<old06> Всем привет !
<DebianClone> кто-нибудь может похвастаться удачными взломами?
<chravn> old06:  ку
<BobrOFF> chravn:можно
<BobrOFF> chravn:напишешь базу, которая у тебя есть, все должно быть  нормально
<chravn> BobrOFF:  сомтри подсунул в уже установленный пхпбб резервую копию базы данных ничего не произошло
<chravn> это может быть из за разных префиксов таблиц?
<DebianClone> кто через прокси тут сидит?
<DebianClone> есть такие?
<BobrOFF> chravn:надо не резервную, а развернутую
<chravn> BobrOFF:  а как ей сделать?
<chravn> средствами скуэля или средствами форума?
<BobrOFF> chravn:и префиксы должны быть одинаковые )))
<BobrOFF> chravn:у тебя в скуле осталась рабочая база от старого форума?
<chravn> BobrOFF:  ага я на другой машине пока тестирую.
<BobrOFF> chravn:а, ну тогда сделай на старой бекап, на новой в скуле разверни
<BobrOFF> chravn:средствами скуля ))
<BobrOFF> chravn:и в нее тычь при установке
<Arabik> я через проски сижу тут
<Arabik> прокси
<DebianClone> какой клиент?
<Arabik> XChat
<DebianClone> у меня тоже
<Arabik> :)
<DebianClone> я вроде прописал прокси а как через него подключится не знаю
<DebianClone> должен айпи поменять
<Arabik> дык а как ты зашел сейчас?
<DebianClone> а как там русскую проверку орфографии настроить?
<DebianClone> взял и зашел
<DebianClone> ты не через proxychains?
<chravn> DebianClone:  большенство проксей палиться удачно.
<Arabik> нет через usergate
<DebianClone> а штатными средствами xchat как подключиться
<DebianClone> это если будет бан
<Arabik> :) ты уже на бан расчитваешь?
<DebianClone> бывают придурки, просто так, на за что
<DebianClone> #debian-russian сходи там вообще анахия
<DebianClone> анархия*
<DebianClone> сходу нахер посылают
<Arabik> жестко
<suphler> всем привет :)
<Arabik> привет
<suphler> ктонить  может помочь  с  настройкой  NAT  для внутренней (виртульной  сетки) под XEN (4.0) !?
<DebianClone> как в openbox прикрутить декоратор
<DebianClone> и какой?
<DebianClone> emerald?
<academ> Всем трям!!!
<chelaxe> ку
<chravn> ку
<chravn> А какова пунктуация запрещённых слов для сквида чёт в немогу  найти в интернете
<chravn> делаю вот таким макаром       acl block url_regex '/etc/squid3/block/block.acl'
<chravn> а как записывать слова не знаю.
<BobrOFF> webmin поставь и не парься
<chravn> вебмин лажа. он в конфигах срёт сильно.
<BobrOFF> он вообще не срет в конфигах )))
<BobrOFF> у меня год стоит
<chravn> и что он сквидом управлять умеет?
<artus> среть да еще как
<BobrOFF> умеет
<artus> причем так что потом голову сломать можно
<BobrOFF> artus:аргументируйте )
<artus> BobrOFF: по личному опыту ...
<academ> Люди, подскажите как Сквид себя ведет с двумя провайдерами ?
<chravn> academ: всё зависит что написанно в hand.conf
<artus> academ: как натроиш iptables так и будет себя вести )
<academ> Стоит УзерГад, задрал скатина, не дает элементарную маршрутизацию сделать
<chravn> так как запрещённые  слова то записывать в сквид?
<chravn> вернее в файл.
<artus> chravn: http://forum.redhat-club.org/viewtopic.php?id=4665
<academ> У меня есть канал в интернет, и ВПН до другой подсети, мне нужно чтобы по нескальким адресам пакеты шли по ВПН, а всё астальное по интернету
<BobrOFF> academ:iptables в помощь
<artus> ну вперед , man route
<academ> artus не поможет, для прокси пока Офтоп стоит :-)
<artus> зачем офтоп для прокси?  и собсно если ответ надо то причем тут этот канал вообще?
<academ> ну прежде чем перевести сервак на что-то, нужно про это узнать
<artus> ну на опеннет читать про сквид) там оооочень подробно расписано)
<academ> http://opennet.ru/ ?
<artus> угу
<chravn> artus: там не раскрыта пунктуация ((
<bankir82> Уважаемые, подскажите пожалуйста как посмотреть список активных подключений (пользователей) на впн-сервере pptpd?
<artus> chravn: а последний пост ?
<bankir82> или дайте линк, а то что-то не найду никак
<chravn> artus:  это юрлы сними ясно.  нужно по конкретным словам на странице блочить.
<artus> только что гдето видел)
<chravn> и в любом сочетании что-тотипо *porno*
<artus> chravn: http://www.samag.ru/forum/index.php?topic=430.0
<SergeyIT> доброго времени!
<chravn> artus: это всё с юрлами играются это понятно всё работает
<artus> SergeyIT: дароф
<chravn> ghbdtn
<chravn> привет
<artus> chravn: acl FORBIDDEN dstdom_regex -i .*porn.*
<Offoffoff> как банить киррилические домены
<Offoffoff> в squid
<chravn> запретить .рф
<Offoffoff> как запретить pa
<chravn> только что куча ссылок была как сделать запрет
<Offoffoff> рф
<artus> chravn: acl bad-sites url_regex -i "/etc/squid/bad_words.regex" а в него просто забить список слов без всякого синтаксиса... с новой строки
<chravn> когда делаю вот так acl block url_regex '/etc/squid/block/block.acl' вношу слова в файл  Invalid regular expression '*porno*': Invalid preceding regular expression
<artus> ты просто porno пиши
<artus> оно заблочить если увидет где либо
<chravn> вот вот так понятней
<Ivanov> Доброго дня!
<artus> chravn: http://wiki.linuxformat.ru/index.php/LXF81:DansGuardian  вот че те надо)
<artus> "DG действительно способен просканировать входящую web-страницу и заблокировать ее, если ее текст нарушает некоторые определенные пользователем критерии."
<BobrOFF> Ivanov:прювет
<academ> ктонибудь пользовался sams+squid ?
<chravn> блин чёт всё сломалось(( (
<chravn> тперь и на сайты стал пускать.
<DebianClone> че за миксер ему нужен?
<DebianClone> trollina@analSEX:~$ fbpanel
<DebianClone> volume: can't open /dev/mixer
<DebianClone> fbpanel: can't start plugin volume
<chravn> acl domain dstdomain '/etc/squid/block/domain.acl'   acl domain dstdomain '/etc/squid/block/domain.acl'
<bankir82> Уважаемые, подскажите пожалуйста как посмотреть список активных подключений (пользователей) на впн-сервере pptpd? А то никак не могу найти инфы
<chravn> DebianClone: палимсо acl domain dstdomain '/etc/squid/block/domain.acl'
<artus> bankir82: netstat ?
<BobrOFF> ))))
<chravn> DebianClone: палимсо trollina@analSEX:~$
<parfux> гну сняло агит художественный фильм
<parfux> Хакеры 3 Антимонополия (Antitrust)
<parfux> http://vkontakte.ru/video-15238525_155950969?noiphone
<parfux> зацените забавный
<chravn> а для необременённых тяжбой вконтакта?
<bankir82> netstat показывает что есть соединение, а как узнать кому оно принадлежит (какому пользователю) и при желании как его дропнуть? Спасибо
<parfux> http://video.mail.ru/list/venmar/venmarlist.ru/237.html
<parfux> на мале и по частям
<parfux> но фильм тонкий
<parfux> посмотрите
<artus> bankir82: http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:40906-118#2619
<bankir82> ок, спасибо. буду читать
<artus> bankir82: http://openvpn-web-gui.sourceforge.net/
<artus> в часности умеет shows the list of connected peers
<DebianClone> weechat через консоль не запускается.
<DebianClone> какая команда?
<artus> табом дополни
<artus> weechat-curses
<DebianClone> не запускает
<artus> а че говорит?
<DebianClone> Bar "input" created
<DebianClone> Bar "title" created
<DebianClone> Bar "status" created
<DebianClone> Bar "nicklist" created
<DebianClone> [1] 5684
<DebianClone> [1]+  Stopped                 weechat-curses
<DebianClone> ладно бог с ним
<chravn> как подключить репозиторий вебмина?
<chravn> и он вообще есть?
<DebianClone> кошка
<[koshka]> что?
<DebianClone> может киса?
<[koshka]> нет,кошка..
<artus> [koshka]: мур )
<[koshka]> artus, мурк
<DebianClone> правда, что lynx самый безопасный браузер?
<portos> Доброго всем утра
<chravn> а для вебмина есть руссификаци?
<BobrOFF> chravn:язык выбери в настройках
<SergeyIT> DebianClone, самый безопасный браузер - это который работает оффлайн ;)
<skai> [koshka]: угадай что умеет артус:)
<[koshka]> skai, хз
<skai> artus: покажи ей:)
<artus> :) во че я умею  )
<skai> [koshka]: он маг:)
<artus> @deop artus
<DebianClone> антипод компьютерному взломщику?
<artus> skai: читер)
<[koshka]> круто вам..
<artus> эх... кто бы мне сказал как анинстал сделать бля того что я из гита собирал ...
<skai> @voice artus
<[koshka]> хаха
<skai> artus: следи за кривыми пальцами:)
<artus> ой... очепятко)) там для ))
<skai> artus: я понял:)поэтому там не кбан на пару часов а всего лишь войс
<artus> @kick artus смотри что пишеш )
<skai> artus: хитро ты от войса избавился:)
<artus> да повесь если те так хоца )
<chelaxe> XD
<[koshka]> artus, он бы тут наверное всех завойсил )
<artus> ога )
<chelaxe> скай
<[koshka]> а как меня, так вообще бы забанил :D
<skai> [koshka]: тогда как бы люди поняли, кто плохой а кто хороший?:)
<skai> челах:
<[koshka]> skai, мб
<skai> [koshka]: может быть что?:)
<[koshka]> artus, он меня ваще не любит :D тока войсы и цепляет
<artus> [koshka]: это он так неумело к тебе клинышки подбивает )
<[koshka]> та не
<SergeyIT> он за тапочки боится
<skai> @voice artus
<skai> artus: а так - к тебе?:)))
<artus> извращенец)
<DebianClone> @voice artus
<BobrOFF> ы
<[koshka]> SergeyIT, я ему обещала что не буду трогать тапки
<artus> @voice DebianClone
<skai> SergeyIT: я защитил свои тапки:))
<skai> DebianClone: простым смертным нельзя так делать:)
<SergeyIT> [koshka], он никому не верит - должность такая (ну типа Мюллер)
<DebianClone> @deop artus
<[koshka]> SergeyIT, ууу.. буду знать
<artus> @kick DebianClone проветрись
<portos> Снова косяк :-(
<portos> после обновления драйвера на видео слетели
<SergeyIT> лучше кофе
 * skai еще никогда штырлиц не был так близок к провалу
<[koshka]> skai, :P
<BobrOFF> portos:так бывает :)
<skai> [koshka]: вот никакого сочувствия к больному
<portos> BobrOFF: много чего бывает в убунту...
<[koshka]> skai, а чем ты болен? :D
<skai> !skai | [koshka]
<ubuntuhelp> [koshka]: Совсем недобрый и нетерпимый человек с cиндромом вахтера. Любит пинать с канала за косой взгляд. Бойтес ^_^
<BobrOFF> portos:зато всегда есть чем заняться )))
<portos> Восстановиться как можно?
 * [koshka] косо смотрит на Ская
<portos> да ну его в пыль такие занятия :-D
<SergeyIT> portos, дрова проприетарные?
<portos> и не могу переустановить дравера!
<BobrOFF> portos:почему не могу?
<portos> не могу сейчас ни какие дравйвера установить
<SergeyIT> portos, это уже хуже (
<BobrOFF> portos:у тебя иксы не грузятся я правильно понял?
<mva> portos, почему не можешь?
<portos> Система-Администрирование-Дополнительные драйвера
<portos> ищет драйвера вроде
<portos> а потом пустое окно
<SergeyIT> значит нет таких
<portos> теоесть нет выбора
<[koshka]> mva, няу
<mva> portos, какая видеокарта?
<mva> [koshka], ня!
<portos> nvidia GTS 250
<mva> portos, apt-get install nvidia-drivers
<skai> [koshka]: атата:)ну что за косые взгляды.я между прочим пострадал от собственного голода!
<mva> !nvidia| portos
<portos> визуальные эффекты не могу поставить(
<ubuntuhelp> portos: Роководство установки драйвера для видеокарты nVidia тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<mva> portos,
<academ> mva подскажи как подцепить УСБи устройство к вертуальной машине на kvm  ?
<BobrOFF> portos:ну тебе уже подсказали ))))
<portos> E: Не удалось найти пакет nvidia-drivers
<BobrOFF> sudo apt-get install ???
<mva> academ, не помню, посмотри хелп, там должно быть
<mva> portos, ссылки для кого были даны чуть выше, а?
<portos> пробую
<BobrOFF> все должно быть гуд
<BobrOFF> внимательно просто все делай
<portos> спасибо
<portos> выбрал Легкий способ
<BobrOFF> легкий не всегда верный )
<artus> ух... sudo cmake -P cmake_uninstall.cmake.in однако
<chravn> как изменить домашнюю дирректорию юзера?
<BobrOFF> artus:это что Оо
<artus> эть я нашол как снести то что собирал)
<portos>  nvidia-current
<portos> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BobrOFF> artus:страшно :)
<portos> че это за ошибка такая
<BobrOFF> описание ошибки должно быть
<BobrOFF> в процессе установкиэ
<mva> BobrOFF, в данном случае - легкий --- самы правильный
<mva> portos, запасти на pastebin.ca полностью вывод
<BobrOFF> mva:я не про данный случай а вообще :)
<ceval> re
<BobrOFF> rere
<portos> http://pastebin.ca/2001810
<portos> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.35-23-generic (x86_64)
<portos> (
<BobrOFF> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/crash/nvidia-current.0.crash'
<mva> portos, ядро не менял?
<portos>  нет, обновился сегодня
<mva> ну, у тебя есть вариант либо попробовать руками
<BobrOFF> эмммм
<mva> либо подождать до завтра
<portos> а че завтра будет?
<BobrOFF> а это что - amd64 ??
<portos> если бы я знал
<BobrOFF> ну
<portos> не ну процессор интел
<BobrOFF> ты качаешь х64 дрова для х86 ядра?
<portos> нет у меня х64
<BobrOFF> аа
<mva> BobrOFF, сейчас кикну
<BobrOFF> да точно
<portos> так а что может завтра изменится?
<BobrOFF> mva:вам опам лишь-бы кикать )
<mva> portos, починят пакет
<mva> BobrOFF, юзерам лишь бы тупить
<portos> а откуда такая уверенность что завтра починят?
<mva> portos, статистическая :) вообще, далеко не факт, но x-update на сколько я слышал, каждый день обновляется
<portos> может проще переустановить убунту?
<portos> виндовая привычка, да я знаю
<mva> а вообще, щапасти-ка /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/260.19.21/build/make.log
<portos> окей
<mva> и жалеательнь ссылку на Raw
<mva> там после пасты сбоку будет "download raw", вот оттуда ссылку желательно давать
<mva> чтоб мне не открывать 100500 вкладок, а сразу в текстовом редакторе твой лог открылся
<portos> http://pastebin.ca/2001816
<portos> вот /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/260.19.21/build/make.log
<mva> ну я же просил raw >_<'
<parfux> поставь gcc
<portos> где Raw найти(
<parfux> g++
 * mva таки напишет скрипт, заменяющий ссылки на вебморду на пастебине на raw на нем же
<mva> portos, apt-get install g++ build-essentials
<portos> E: Не удалось найти пакет build-essentials
<artus> build-essential
<portos> ставлю
<chravn> BobrOFF:  Поможешь с пхпбб?
<portos> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<portos>  nvidia-current
<portos> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BobrOFF> chravn:что там
<chravn> BobrOFF:  как приустановке сказать чтобы он использовал уже имеющуюся базу
<BobrOFF> chravn:прописать имя и префикс уже существующей бащы
<BobrOFF> базы
<mva> portos, apt-get remove nvidia-current; apt-get install g++ gcc build-essentials; apt-get install nvidia-current
<chravn> он говорит что такие таблицы есть укажи другой префикс
<chravn> portos:  как самба к стате? )
<BobrOFF> секунду
<portos> самба в порядке) только вот дравера на виде слетели
<portos>  http://pastebin.ca/2001822
<portos> снова ошибка!
<chravn> BobrOFF: а когда меняю таблицу вижу вот это unknown column 'config_name' in 'field list' [1054]
<BobrOFF> BobrOFF:таблицу сперва надо создать
<BobrOFF> та блин )
<portos> с правами суперпользователя же делаю! шо ж такое то!?
<BobrOFF> chravn:странно,у меня ставиться
<chravn> а версия какая?
<mva> portos, ко всем вхождениям apt-get допиши sudo
<mva> portos, ты, я так вижу, даже в венде не шаришь...
<mva> а всё туда же — сети делать
<portos> я дописывал sudo
<portos> http://pastebin.ca/2001822
<BobrOFF> chravn:3.0.7-PL1
<chravn> я только сегодня до 3.0.8 бновился
<BobrOFF> chravn:а если сделать новую таблицу, а дальше попробовать перенести параметры из старого форума, там же есть такой пункт?
<chravn> BobrOFF:  а где там такой пункт?\
<BobrOFF> portos: sudo su напиши и дальше без sudo работай
<portos> sudo -s -H уже написал
<mva> portos, ДО КАЖДОГО ВХОЖДЕНИЯ apt-get
<mva> учимся читать, что пишут
<BobrOFF> chravn:после установки должна быть
<mva> полностью
<mva> BobrOFF, sudo su — костыль. sudo -s, sudo -i
<mva> первое - обычный случай, второе - если надо симмитировать логин
<portos> таже ошибка
<portos> http://pastebin.ca/2001833
<BobrOFF> не знал про костыль, спс за инфу )
<BobrOFF> portos:ошибка не таже ))
<BobrOFF> portos:build-essential тебе же писали
<portos> исправил
<BobrOFF> и
<portos> http://pastebin.ca/2001835
<chravn> BobrOFF: там есть конвертирование старого форума
<mva> portos, ls -l /usr/bin/cc
<portos> ls -l /usr/bin/cc
<portos> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-10-05 10:05 /usr/bin/cc -> /etc/alternatives/cc
<mva> portos, ls -l /etc/alternatives/cc
<portos> ls -l /etc/alternatives/cc
<portos> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2010-10-05 10:04 /etc/alternatives/cc -> /usr/bin/gc
<mva> gc?
<mva> не gcc?
<portos> /usr/bin/gcc
<mva> portos, тогда запасти-ка ещё раз make.log
<mva> там уже новая ошибка должна быть
<portos> http://pastebin.ca/2001846
<mva> хм
<mva> The C compiler 'cc' does not appear to be able to
<mva> create executables.  Please make sure you have
<mva> your Linux distribution's gcc and libc development
<mva> packages installed.
<mva> portos, apt-get install libc6-dev
<mva> попробуй
<portos> http://pastebin.ca/2001848
<portos> снова ошибки
<^DEMOSS^> привет
<Ivanov> подскажите? убунту лучше обновлять или оставлять в таком виде в котором установил ?
<artus> по желанию)
<^DEMOSS^> artus mva  portos  няя )
<mva> Ivanov, подскажите, в машину лучше наливать бензин и ездить, или поставить в гараж в таком виде как купил и залить бетоном?
<artus> ^DEMOSS^: ня)
<portos> ^DEMOSS^:  привет
<mva> portos, а сейчас в мейклоге та же ошибка?
<BobrOFF> машина не требует бубна после заливания в нее сертифицированного бензину )
<SergeyIT> mva, если прав нет то и второй метод подходит
<Ivanov> mva   блин 4-й день юзаю !
<mva> SergeyIT, рут же ж
<mva> Ivanov, и что?
<mva> Ivanov, на наличие логического мышления количество дней не влияет
<portos> mva:  да таже
<mva> portos, дай ssh, а? :)
<^DEMOSS^> mva как твои дела ?
<mva> нормально
<^DEMOSS^> гуд )  у меня теперь много времени, ч тоб сидеть за компм
<Ivanov> mva я ещё не делал логическое умозаключение    я задал вопрос
<BobrOFF> всем пока ))
<^DEMOSS^> 3 месяца больничного
<mva> Ivanov, ты задал очевидный и тупой вопрос, ответ на который приходит моментально, если попытаться подумать
<[koshka]> ^DEMOSS^, а что так много?:)
<^DEMOSS^> руки сломал
<^DEMOSS^> обе в гипсе
<chravn> ТАкой вопрос сквид ругается что ему слишкоммного оперативной памяти это может тормозить интернет?
<DebianClone> как в апач при аутентификации поставить кодировку приветсвенного сообщения?
<DebianClone> выдает кракозябры
<chelaxe> "сквид ругается что ему слишком много оперативной памяти" - вот же софт пошел... раньше на недостачу ругался сейчас на то что много =D
<DebianClone> ПОРОБУЙТЕ СКАЧАТЬ ПЕСЕНКУ http://109.194.130.222/
<skai> "
<skai> @voice DebianClone
<DebianClone> почему?
<artus> не капси
<DebianClone> ок
<YuuDaiFudo> Люди добрые. Подскажите пожалуйста VirtualBox единственный эмулятор для linux? если нет то есть ли лучше? Буду благодарен.
<DebianClone> скачивается с моего хоста?
<artus> DebianClone: да
<DebianClone> ну значит наштяк
<chelaxe> DebianClone: угу
<DebianClone> слушайте песенку
<chelaxe> хм разрешите вопрос не про убунту?! (но про линукс)
<inkvizitor68sl> YuuDaiFudo, что эмулировать собрался?
<inkvizitor68sl> chelaxe, валяй
<DebianClone> на до зарегистрировать доман. Тогда можно проходит по обычной для восприятия ссылке www.что-то_там.ru
<DebianClone> домен*
<artus> DebianClone: dyndns
<chelaxe> как в андройде программно врубить лед, (совет из хабра не катит в SE X10 нет таких файлов)
<YuuDaiFudo> inkvizitor68sl - redhat , мак  и вин сервер р2
<artus> и будет те сцылко
<inkvizitor68sl> YuuDaiFudo, тогда лучше вбокс или vmware
<DebianClone> бесплатно?
<inkvizitor68sl> а так  0 KVM
<artus> DebianClone: да
<DebianClone> ок
<YuuDaiFudo> -inkvizitor68sl- понял спасибо)   вбокс = virtbox?
<inkvizitor68sl> DebianClone, 2domains.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> YuuDaiFudo, да.
<inkvizitor68sl> YuuDaiFudo, KVM рулит для линухов и БСД
<inkvizitor68sl> но вот с виндой, а тем более маком - бяда
<artus> ну хрюша в нем крутитцо у меня ... вполне успешно
<Dinamic-Adm> Привет всем! Такой вопрос при коннекте на убунту серв показывается системная информация (сколько памяти занято, нагрузка на проц). А вот какой командой можно запускать отображение этой информации?
<artus> uname -a  top free
<artus> ну и w до кучи )
<[koshka]> artus: обновить или не обновить? =)))
<artus> [koshka]: кого именно? )))
<[koshka]> все )
<[koshka]> у меня тут 331 пакет на обновлении висит))
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, у тебя крутится, у меня зависает при установке хрома по рдп )
<Dinamic-Adm> artus: спасибо
<artus> а я по вирт манагер пользую .. ибо рдп чей то меня вообще не пустил)
<artus> [koshka]: ток того))) бекап и еще раз бекап)
<[koshka]> о как )
<[koshka]> тогда не буду :D
<artus> ))
<[koshka]> пойду лучше блендер изучать
<[koshka]> а то через неделю сессия
<DebianClone> блендер это 3d редактор?
<artus> угу
<DebianClone> помню в 3dsmax трудился
<DebianClone> занятно
<DebianClone> только морфинг не получался
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, так ты настрой рдп то
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя в ХР он всё равно кривой
<artus> да надо ))) а насчет кривости в хрюше да )
 * skai собирается обновить биос на ноуте сегодня.надо молится
<artus> skai: а смысл?
<skai> artus: дык.интересно станет ли буфер на харде пониматься материнкой нормально или нет.да и аспи пусть получше станет
<inkvizitor68sl> а мне вот интересно - жив ли хард на 500 гб или нет
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: потыкай в него палочкой... если не шевелитцо то помер)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну 3и сутки гоняю на него cat /dev/urandom
<inkvizitor68sl> пока жиив
<artus> садист)
 * skai прекрестилс.чуть случайно не создал пустую таблицу разделов на харде внешнем на 500гб заполненным фаилами, вместо флешки на 4гб, которую очистить хотел для эксперимента
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> а как это
<inkvizitor68sl> 38G занято
<inkvizitor68sl> а вчера было занято 300
<SergeyIT> skai, после перекуса нужен адмиральский час
<Kifirus> Добрый день всем
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<Kifirus> Где почитать об изменениях между 10.04 & 10.10
<DebianClone> ты че ему ку? Он же не чатланин.
<DebianClone> он модер?
<DebianClone> кифир
<Kifirus> DebianClone С какого ты решил?
<DebianClone> значит чатланин
<olejka> Kifirus: давно на 10.04 сидишь ?
<Kifirus> я не модер
<Kifirus> у меня убунта стоит только на ноуте
<Kifirus> включаю и разбираюсь редко
<Kifirus> гдето полгода
<DebianClone> почему у тебя в xchat рядом с ником лампочка горит?
<Kifirus> вот хочу понять имеет смысл обновлять или нет
<Kifirus> а я хз за чо мне + поставили
<Kifirus> как к этому серверу через мирк подключится?
<olejka> короче, может в серверной версии KVM рулит, но в desktop нет
<olejka> В VirtualBox все ставится влет
<artus> olejka: вполне себе рулит так)
<Kifirus> ?
<artus> у меня и в квм все влет поставилось)
<inkvizitor68sl> DebianClone, "ку" и тот фильм - не при чём
<olejka> artus: Ставлю новую систему, запускаю установку винды - устанавливается часа 2-3
<inkvizitor68sl> DebianClone, просто повелось сначала на соседнем канале приветствовать Q
<inkvizitor68sl> и отвечать re
<artus> olejka: тама просто надо стелать финт ушами)
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом задолбало всех раскладку переключать
<olejka> artus: А потом лагает так, что лучше б не работало... вижу что HDD бешенно юзается
<inkvizitor68sl> и сюда переползло
<artus> olejka: ща скажу как чинить)
<olejka> artus: Просвети, я ща в убунте, был бы рад, чтоб получилось.
<Zerox_Neron> привет всем
<Zerox_Neron> дайте инвайт на хабру ^^
<Zerox_Neron> жадины
<Zerox_Neron> :D
<artus> olejka:  <disk type='file' device='disk'>
<artus> olejka:  <driver name='qemu' type='qcow2' cache='none'/>
<olejka> artus: Делал, все равно так же лагает.
<artus> тама кеш надо поставить none в /etc/libvirt/qemu/win.xml <--- win это вирт машина называетцо так у меня
<artus> и потом передернуть либвиртд
<olejka> artus: Сам то пробовал?
<artus> ну у меня тупить перестало
<artus> я тож по началу пыталсмя 3 часа поставить) потом за 20ть мин поставило все )
<olejka> artus: ну и за какое время ставишь систему? ПОтом еще виртио прикрутичивать надо... в виртуал боксе кажись все шустрее и проше
<olejka> проще
<artus> ну у меня и то и то есть ))) просто на kvm вдсочка крутитцо)  с которой играюсь)
<artus> ну и докучи туда ставил офтопик чтоб проверить работоспособность openvpn )
<olejka> artus: Во, где ж ты вчера был... ну так сам в чем больше работаешь ? В чем удобнее?
<artus> для безиксового сервера квм удобне
<artus> для офтопика ... ну да .. не хватает общего буфера ) хотя если поднять vnc или рдп ..
<olejka> linux на квм отлично будет работать, вопрос тут про виртуал
<artus> и к томуж вроде для офтопа под квм дрова должны быть )
<olejka> ясно =)
<artus> вобщем на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, есть дрова
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: только на сеть и диск
<olejka> + chache='none'
<inkvizitor68sl> а какие еще нужны то?
<skai> я жив:)
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<artus> ыы
<olejka> кто бекапы на NFS кладет?
<[koshka]> skai: :)
<olejka> ммм... ок =)
<skai> перепрошивка биоса прошла без эксцессов
<olejka> skai: ты расстроен? =)
<skai> я рад:)
<[koshka]> не, он наверное доволен )
<olejka> skai: Люди вы как бекапы делаете? с помощью dd?
<skai> пойду потестирую
<skai> olejka: PING
<inkvizitor68sl> с помощью тара
<skai> пинг удобней
<artus> olejka: sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /
<NightElf> всем привет :D
<artus> дароф
<NightElf> я ща вас всех снова грузить буду :)
<NightElf> ктонить делал сайт на вдске?
<artus> нинадо)
<artus> а чем отличаетцо от делать не на вдске ? )
<NightElf> ну можно на говно-хостингах типа укоза, а мона самому. всё на серв загружать и всё
<NightElf> вот тема в том что
<[koshka]> привет
<mva> NightElf, а почему на вдске, а не на впске? :)
<artus> вах )
<NightElf> нужен пример сайта сделанный своими руками
<[koshka]> хм.. кеды поставить что ли?
<NightElf> mva: virtual dedicated server :D
<[koshka]> artus: поставить? ;d
<NightElf> [koshka]: а по-русски?
<[koshka]> KDE
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, debian.pro
<[koshka]> =)
<artus> NightElf: apt-get install lamp и потом залить в www ... вот и  весь пример)
<[koshka]> :D
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, поиск по тегу lamp
<artus> [koshka]: ненене )))
<mva> NightElf, ты наивно полагаешь, что я не знаю что значит VDS? Я у тебя спросил [18:38:59] <mva>  NightElf, а почему на вдске, а не на впске? :)
<[koshka]> artus: а че:
<[koshka]> artus: опенбокс?
<artus> [koshka]: дадада)))
<NightElf> чувакиииии
<NightElf> неее
<NightElf> я другое имею ввиду
<NightElf> я умею делать сайт
<[koshka]> NightElf: чувихи тут тоже есть )
<[koshka]> artus: а у тебя коробка? )
<artus> [koshka]: ога )
<NightElf> просто один парень просит пример сайта сделанного руками от А до Я
<NightElf> может есть у кого?
<[koshka]> artus: можно вашу жабу? :D
<artus> [koshka]: ?
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, я же тебе сказал где искать
<NightElf> [koshka]: глубоко извиняюсь
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, debian.pro
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: оке ща гляну
<inkvizitor68sl> http://debian.pro/225
<NightElf> неее... это не то. мне просто нужен пример сайта сделанного своими руками. я умею поднимать сервы. мне нужен САЙТ!
<Zerox_Neron> эм..
<Zerox_Neron> я свой сайт делал руками
<Zerox_Neron> от А до Я
<Zerox_Neron> полностью
<Zerox_Neron> каждый символ
<Zerox_Neron> только у мну хост просрочен
<NightElf> Zerox_Neron: жаль...
<inkvizitor68sl> трындец.
<Zerox_Neron> дододо
<Zerox_Neron> дык жду RS232-TTL
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, иди к тем, кто делает сайты, а не админит серверы тогда.
<Zerox_Neron> да и он у меня ламерский
<inkvizitor68sl> при чём тут VDS?
<Zerox_Neron> там у меня из PHP только инклюды
<mva> NightElf, vote.piratemedia.ru покатит?
<Zerox_Neron> я лошара
<mva> на Lua ;)
<Zerox_Neron> я пингвинчика фряхой пометил
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: не подкинешь комнатку мирковскую?)
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick NightElf мирки нет
<mva> NightElf, сейчас за мирк бан подну
<mva> блин, не успел
<mva> :)
<Zerox_Neron> а чото я не в теме
<Zerox_Neron> чотакое мирка
<mva> забей
<Zerox_Neron> и почему за неё баны раздают направо и налево
<Zerox_Neron> да лааадно
<Zerox_Neron> интерес
<inkvizitor68sl> виндовый irc клиент.
<Zerox_Neron> :D
<Zerox_Neron> хорошо
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, забыл добавить, что тупой и платный
<Zerox_Neron> бан бан
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<Zerox_Neron> ))
<mva> NightElf, сейчас за мирк бан подкину
<NightElf> извиняюсь
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, у друпаловцев или джумловцев спрашивай
<inkvizitor68sl> или сеошников
<mva> :))
<NightElf> хаха
<mva> кстати, да
<NightElf> у мя вопрос терь по серву :)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.sdelaysite.com/ ещё по =читай
<mva> NightElf, drupal.org написан с нуля
<Zerox_Neron> )))
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, какой?
<Zerox_Neron> хорошо пошутил
<mva> Zerox_Neron, кто? где?
<NightElf> как поднять серв на удалённой вдске?
<NightElf> через подключение терминала?
<mva> NightElf, так же как и на локальной
<inkvizitor68sl> эм оО
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, ничего не говори
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<[koshka]> да! это злое слово окон
<inkvizitor68sl> ок
<[koshka]> [Lag: 147,307] это мб не хорошо?
<Zerox_Neron> никто не знает, как узнать в каком конкретно месте заказ из ебая
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], оу
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: ну подлагивает чуть чуть :D
<NightElf> mva: всмысле? как подключиться к вдске удалённой?
<NightElf> команду я знаю
<inkvizitor68sl> по ssh бери да подключайся.
<NightElf> sudo apt-get install lamp если не ошибаюсь
<[koshka]> ух.. разлагалось
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ
<mva> NightElf, иди дальше сиди в винде
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, я тебе ссылку дал. иди изучай.
<inkvizitor68sl> подключиться к вдс - ssh root@ip
<BobrOFF> mva: чтож ты злой такой :) гоняешь людей назад в винду, они так никогда пингвинов не изучат
<mva> NightElf, зачем тебе VDS, если ты не знаешь азов администрирования и не отличаешь её от VPS?
<mva> BobrOFF, я гоняю только тех, кто показывает своб абсолютною тупость и нежелание изучать
<mva> *свою
<BobrOFF> mva +1 конечно :) но как-же "а поговорить?" %)
<DebianClone> я же могу из своего сервера сделать прокси?
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, предлагаю ввести бан за идиотские вопросы
<mva> как думаешь?
<punkhead> всем привет !
<Zerox_Neron> блин
<punkhead> кстати о вопросах )
<DebianClone> putty?
<NightElf1> кстати, я могу отличить впс и вдс
<DebianClone> :)
<Zerox_Neron> почему ко мне так долго идёт мой конвертор
<mva> NightElf1, правда?
<mva> нука-нука
<Zerox_Neron> мва змей))
<[koshka]> mva: можно можно )
<[koshka]> всех в бан! и меня тоже можно
<Zerox_Neron> дадада
<NightElf1> mva: да
<punkhead> поставил Debian Squeeze    траблы с установкой дров на mx440 8x
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, уже давно предлагал
<NightElf1> mva: это одно и то же :D
 * mva побанил [koshka] в разных позах :)
<Zerox_Neron> тогда давайте базу дурацких вопросов
<[koshka]> ой)
<mva> NightElf1, я так и знал
<mva> что ты занимаешься не своим делом
<Zerox_Neron> и основатель дурацкого вопроса
<mva> бросай это дело и иди занимайся своим
<NightElf1> mva: а мне интересно.
<Zerox_Neron> хотите скажу фразу для бана навсегда
<mva> punkhead, тебе не кажется, что ты перепутал канал?
<punkhead> ))
<Zerox_Neron> на сколько я помню
<Zerox_Neron> дебиан
<Zerox_Neron> отец всех убунт
<NightElf1> mva: ну и в чем же разница :)
<punkhead> мне кажется что deb 6 особенно - он тестинг
<Zerox_Neron> NightElf1: несудьба юзать гугл чтоб  не выглядеть идиотом?
<punkhead> как раз таки я его и поставил )
<punkhead> на рабочем компе )
<Zerox_Neron> лол
<NightElf1> Zerox_Neron: хах :) я это и сделал. и он мне сказал что её нету :)
<Zerox_Neron> эээм
<punkhead> дама щас в 10,04
<Zerox_Neron> кого её?
<Zerox_Neron> я дома юзаю 10.10
<mva> NightElf1, в методах виртуализации
<Zerox_Neron> сервер едишн *rofl*
<[koshka]> VPS (англ. Virtual Private Server) или VDS (англ. Virtual Dedicated Server)
<Zerox_Neron> кстати
<mva> [koshka], умничка
<Zerox_Neron> дада
<NightElf1> mva: ну разве что. но по мне - не существенная причина
<NightElf1> [koshka]: с вики и я могу содрать :)
<[koshka]> mva: мрр =)
<[koshka]> ну так у тебя же спросили разницу =)
<NightElf1> [koshka]: а вики сказал что это одно и то же :)
<[koshka]> ладн.. с вами хорошо, но надо заняться уборкой =)
<mva> NightElf1, вики — не авторитетный источник информации, во-первых, а во-вторых, тебе уже сказали, разница в способе виртуализации
<mva> и то и то — виртуалки, да
<punkhead> так как насчёт deb ?
<NightElf1> mva: PS предполагает создание некоторой виртуальной среды на базе ядра  хост-системы с выделенными ресурсами, файловой системой и root-доступом к  системе. При этом, как правило, доступ к ядру системы сильно ограничен.  VDS же представляет собою полностью эму
<mva> но используются разные технологии
<punkhead> тупо не поддерживаются 96 дрова ?
<mva> NightElf1, копипастить научился? :)
<NightElf1> mva: адназначна :)
<artus> punkhead: ты вообще об чем тут вещаеш то?
<punkhead> поставил Debian Squeeze    траблы с установкой дров на mx440 8x
<Zerox_Neron> не стоит пичааалицаааа скоро наступит тяпницаааа
<mva> NightElf1, ну и вопрос был не в этом, собственно. А в том, зачем тебе VD(P?)S, если ты не знаешь даже как к ней подрубиться? :))
<artus> punkhead: тебе на  #debian-russian .. а вообше все ставитцо)
<NightElf1> у ся на компе я серв поднял, даже мини-сайтик для локалки сделал :) а вот как законнектиться к вдске я не понял :) вернее ещё даже не пытался
<[koshka]> Zerox_Neron: после твоих слов про тяпницу, у меня снова рухнул инет _
<punkhead> спасибо
<Zerox_Neron> [koshka]: пожалуйста. это был намёк свыше
<punkhead> :)
<[koshka]> [Lag: 32,246]
<[koshka]> это наверное из за грозы )
<Zerox_Neron> эт где у вас там гроза
<Zerox_Neron> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Zerox_Neron, Понг.
<Zerox_Neron> блин пинг скажи мне нормально
<Zerox_Neron> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Zerox_Neron, Failed!
<[koshka]> в крыму:D
<Zerox_Neron> м..
<Zerox_Neron> фигассе
<Zerox_Neron> до сих пор удивляюсь что глобальная сеть связывает всю планету с такой скоростью
<Zerox_Neron> вот сколько не привыкали
<Zerox_Neron> всё равно классно
<Zerox_Neron> оп оп оп ога
<Zerox_Neron> мы сегодня кушали чебуреки из таких вкусных собак
<mva> @voice Zerox_Neron
<Zerox_Neron> спасибо
<Zerox_Neron> чото я не понял
<Zerox_Neron> что дает голос...
<[koshka]> !v | Zerox_Neron
<ubuntuhelp> Zerox_Neron: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<Zerox_Neron> а...
<Zerox_Neron> понял
<[koshka]> хм
<[koshka]> artus: как то оно все не понятно :D
<artus> [koshka]: ога))) есть такое)
<artus> [koshka]: http://easylinux.ru/node/292
<[koshka]> ну это же арч
<[koshka]> ну я ща найду де че :D
<artus> дык смысл то 1н)
<[koshka]> только сначала уборка )
<artus> [koshka]: http://sapunidze.blogspot.com/search/label/openbox
<DebianClone> lynx работает без поддержки ява?
<artus> он вообще без поддержки всего работает)
<punkhead> непойду больше на debian-russian
<punkhead> )))))
<mva> =))))
<punkhead> нехочу сказать ничего плохого )))
<punkhead> они мне объяснили что там все д..чат  на KOI-8R )))))))))))))
<punkhead> сколько я не пытался поставить эту KOI-8R нефига невышло )
<artus>  /chatset
<artus>  /charset
<punkhead> спс
<punkhead> щас
<punkhead> что то пишет неизвестная команда  )
<punkhead> хде писать то /chatset ????
<artus> а писал ты что?
<artus> на канале )
<artus>  /charset koi-8r
<artus> и будет те щастье... вроде так
<punkhead> спс
<punkhead> щас попробую )
<punkhead> (19:35:52) punkhead: щас видно ?
<punkhead> (19:36:11) wRAR: punkhead: ?? ? ?????? ???? ?????
<punkhead> Неизвестная команда.
<punkhead> нефигушечки ((
<artus> ну добавь в конец канал
<mva> punkhead, кривой клиент
<mva> вот и не умеет менять кодировки
<mva> или руки кирвые
<mva> что вероятнее
<punkhead> Pidgin
<mva> хотя, судя по VERSION — и то и то :)
<punkhead> )))
<artus> punkhead: выкинь каку)
<punkhead> что поставить ?
<artus> вичат)
<DarthWantuz> irssi
<mva> DarthWantuz, ирси рип
<mva> и менее функционален, нежели вичат
<DarthWantuz> почему у меня weechat cannot into ipv6?
<mva> потому, что кривые руки
<mva> ибо у меня работает
<DarthWantuz> может, скомпилен без ipv6
<DarthWantuz> но в ебилде такого флага нету
<punkhead> в репах бунты что лежит ?
<[koshka]> че тут ?
<[koshka]> я за weechat! :D
<artus> хех )
<[koshka]> mva: че у меня там в версии пишется? )
<punkhead> щас поставлю weechat
<[koshka]> только ставь 0.3.3=)
<[koshka]> на weechat.org
<[koshka]> в репах 0.3.0
<mva> DarthWantuz, даже в 0.2 есть поддержка v6
<mva> может дело в руках? :)
<DarthWantuz> ну не мог он присоединиться на /connect ipv6.blabla.bla
<mva> /help connect читал?
<DarthWantuz> не-а
<mva> а зря
<[koshka]> :)
<artus> кстати да )
<[koshka]> artus: =)
<a2tech> подскажите сервис для публикации изображений
<a2tech> ?
<artus> itmages.ru
<a2tech> типа быстрый паст)
<a2tech> ага, спасибо
<[koshka]> =)
<punkhead> как он запускается ??? )))
<[koshka]> не успела
<punkhead> поставить поставил )))
<artus> weechat-curses
<punkhead> оооо
<punkhead> спс
<[koshka]> ну вооще можно просто wee и таб )
<artus> дапусть набивает) мне жалко чтоль)
<punkhead> оооо
<artus> гг
<a2tech> http://itmages.ru/image/view/81850/e297b18d мой гугл)
<artus> punkhead: испужалсо?
<punkhead> есть маленько ))))))))))))))))))))0
<[koshka]> punkhead: для настроеек напиши /set
<artus> a2tech: прикольно)
<punkhead> а войти ?
<[koshka]> ну /join канал
<[koshka]> ну /join #канал
<artus>  /connect
<punkhead> оо
<artus> потом джоин
<punkhead> спс
<[koshka]> artus: там же автоматом коннект на фринод
<punkhead> щас попробую
<artus> неа
<artus> если свежепоставленый
<artus> он первый раз вроде автоматом не идеть
<[koshka]> punkhead: короче юзай /set и настраивай
<punkhead> ok
<artus> и посде сет юзай /save )))
<punkhead> спасибо охромное !
<punkhead> )))
<DarthWantuz> a2tech: http://itmages.ru/image/view/1837/f899bb мой гугл
<[koshka]> artus: а эт зачем? )
<artus> [koshka]: а чтоб небыла обидно )
<a2tech> DarthWantuz: ы)))
<artus> малоли что )
<[koshka]> та вроже все сохроняется )
<[koshka]> ну у меня пока ниразу не было "малоли что" :D
<[koshka]> тьфу тьфу тьфу
<artus> ну это если ты выходиш коректно )
<a2tech> http://itmages.ru/image/view/81851/3e3a272b ну вот этот как то прикольней смотрится)
<punkhead> :-D
<a2tech> DarthWantuz: и к теме идеально подходит)
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, как на дебиане называется метапакет с кедами?
<[koshka]> artus: кстати, тут менять обоину как на xfce ??
<[koshka]> командой типа ?
<punkhead> irc: command "join" must be executed on irc buffer (server or channel)
<artus> [koshka]: ща гляну чем у меня меняет
<artus> [koshka]: nitrogen ~/images/wallpapers/
<artus> доставь нитроген
<[koshka]> ага
<artus> [koshka]: могу дать свой menu.xml ... а ты там уже глянь что к чему )
<[koshka]> та я пока сама хочу разобраться)
<NightElf1> люди, а можно на серве поменять страничку запуска с index.html на index.php??
<punkhead> ураааа нашёл ))) http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/nix/71875/
<[koshka]> artus: спасибо)
<artus> [koshka]: )))
<[koshka]> artus: у меня все просто http://itmages.ru/image/view/81859/6a443280
<NightElf1> ну никто не знает?
<mva> NightElf1, нет, все знаю, просто не отвечают на идиотские вопросы, ответ на которые мало того, что есть в документации, в конфигах, так ещё и в гугле первой ссылкой
<mva> *знают
<artus> ))
<NightElf1> ну вы капец злые тут
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> эт не мы такие,это жизнь такая
<punkhead> а на каком порту подключатся ?
<[koshka]> 6667
<[koshka]> ты про ирц?
<[koshka]> =))
<punkhead> ))
<punkhead> ага спс )
<[koshka]> вообще вроде это порт по умолчанию
<[koshka]> punkhead: ты с реп поставил?
<punkhead> ага
<punkhead> 3,0
<punkhead> 0,3
<punkhead> 0,3,0
<punkhead> )))
<[koshka]> ну я поняла
<[koshka]> потом если хочешь, можешь новый скачать
<punkhead> ok
<punkhead> мне бы в старом разобраться ))
<DebianClone> на лоре же басплатный домен 3-го уровня?
<DebianClone> или второго?
<DebianClone> я чет напутал
<DebianClone> или org там просто так написано? тогда первый
<DebianClone> linux.org.ru
<punkhead> что то немогу ник привязать (((
<[koshka]> punkhead: почему?
<punkhead> (/set irc.server.ubuntu.com nicks punkhead)
<punkhead> пишу это
<punkhead>  Error with command "set" (try /help set)
<punkhead> фсё
<punkhead> это я дебил )
<[koshka]> )))
<mva> punkhead, а почему irc.server.ubuntu.com, если irc.ubuntu.com? ;)
<punkhead> во во
<punkhead> эту стадию я прошёл ))))
<punkhead> теперь новая миссия  )))имя юзверя ))
<artus> punkhead: ты б давно уже все в .weechat/irc.conf ручками забил)
<sharikoff> artus: я иво пабидил
<artus> sharikoff: маладца )
<punkhead> ???
<artus> я и не сомневалсо)
<punkhead> пиво ?
<punkhead> оооо
<sharikoff> De_Abler памог мине
<sharikoff> и мы иго пабидили
<sharikoff> програмный рейд
<sharikoff> 2 диска в зеркале и 4 в рейд 10
 * sharikoff смотрит на тытубе приключения буратино
<Sensus> Доброго времени суток господа! :)
<sharikoff> ку
<trader> Всем привет=)
<Ron_> ку
<SergeyIT> ку
<trader> А что у меня постоянно при подключении NickSERV выдает trader isn't a register name?
<trader> Где мне надо зарегаться?=))
<trader> что-то активности никакой...=((
<Sensus> Гугл блин
<Sensus> http://forum.toribash.com/showthread.php?t=88409
<Sensus> Первая ссылка, на блюдичке
<Sensus> Остальные тысячи страниц и ссылок на десерт :)
<bggooo> Братцы, подскажите плиз, установил себе KeePassX необходимо ли создавать в ней файл ключа или достаточно без него? Я так понимаю этот ключ создается один раз далее закидывается на все устройства на которых я хочу использовать утилиту? Можно обойтись без
<bggooo> файла ключа?
<bggooo> в принципе база раскидывается через дропбокс, всетаки с ключем я думаю понадежней будет?
<punkhead> урааа
<punkhead> подключился !!!!!
<punkhead> )))
<punkhead> токо куда )))
<kstati> punkhead,  freenode, #ubuntu
<punkhead> видно что пишу ?
<artus> неа)
<SergeyIT> нет
<punkhead> ))))))))))))))))
<punkhead> издевайтесь издевайтесь )))     я конфиг weechat настроил
<punkhead> а как звуки воткнуть ?
<SergeyIT> ну это к гуру
<nikita> Всем привет.Такой вопрос.Справа в углу появляютсявсплывающие окна.када я к вайаю посоденился или еще что.как уменьшить срок жизни этих окн.а то висят секунд по 5.БЕСИТ
<paul11> а что в них написано?
<punkhead> )))
<nikita> в зависимости от того что делаю
<nikita> ровеь подсветки.батареи.что скачал с торрента и так далее
<nikita> *уровень
<nikita> вспылвающее окно короче это называется.знающие люди в курсе
<artus> nikita: notify-osd пили) или выпиливай)
<nikita> как именно ? там есть пораметр времени?
<punkhead> нельзя-ли в weechat асю воткнуть ?
<korvin> можно
<punkhead> как ?
<punkhead> ))
<korvin> есть два способа
<artus> nikita: ~/.notify-osd
<punkhead> какие ?
<nikita> понял
<korvin> способ номер родин: воткнуть в вичат жаббир и через транспорт юзать асю
<artus> nikita: http://leolik.blogspot.com/2009/12/notify-osd.html
<punkhead> злобно
<artus> сбособ номер 2 не извращатцо
<korvin> способ номер два: написать плагин для вичата, который будет реализовывать асикю-клиент
<punkhead> учитывая что токо сегодня с ним познакомился )
<punkhead> жесть
<korvin> для того, чтобы воткнуть жаббир, нужно поставить bitlbee. ну и еще есть плагин в самом вичате, но я его не юзал. [Green] юзал
<nikita> спасибо.все предельно ясно.щас попилю
<punkhead> вообще целесообразно это или пусть оно в пиджине висит ?
<nikita> папа карло блин
<artus> вопрос.. нафига? чисто от нечего делать? я конечно понимаю что и ложкой можно откручивать болты ... но всеж ...
<korvin> punkhead: не знаю, я асю юзаю через жабир транспорт, в качестве клиента -- gajim/ichat/psi в зависимости от оси
<punkhead> может кто подскажет консольный вменяемый клиент icq ?
<artus> finch
<korvin> artus: не ну так-то вичат 3 проектировался как раз, чтобы все клиенты в нем были плагинами, даже ирц. поэтому напейсать аськоплагин -- самое правильное решение. но еще более правильное -- не юзать асику вообще
<punkhead> щас попробую )
<artus> korvin: ога.. ежики плакали, кололись.. но продолжали жрать кактус
<punkhead> не юзать  не могу по работе надо
<korvin> artus: в смысле?
<artus> я про аську через вичат)
<punkhead> )))
<korvin> punkhead: все продвинутые люди юзают либо скайп, либо жаббир. либо и то, и то. на асику остались только паразматичные дегенера^W^Wконсерваторы
<nikita> скажите какой десктоп менеджер есть полегче чем xfce ?
<artus> ну гипотетически етсть плагин жабира... в котором гипотетически мона транспорт заюзать.. но вот конечная реализация )))
<korvin> artus: отчего же? вичат теперь платформа для любого протокола
<artus> а скайп да .. ))
<punkhead> ну я до него пользовался пидгин там и ася и irc )))
<korvin> то что кроме ирца ничего в нем пока нет, это уже другой вопрос =)
<artus> вот только ненадо пидгина... темболее в irc ...
<punkhead> скажите как я скайп заюзаю на сервере ? под консолью ?
<artus> темболее если не умеете ограничивать себя в размерах простыней)
<nikita> скажите какой десктоп менеджер есть полегче чем xfce ?
<punkhead> или как сегодня когда навернул иксы в 6 деб ?
<korvin> artus: +1 =)
<artus> punkhead: а зачем тебе на серваке скайп?
<punkhead> ненужен он мне )
<korvin> nikita: lxde
<[koshka]> korvin: ня!
<artus> навернул иксы, чини.. а не по скайпу вещай)
<[koshka]> punkhead: как дела обстоят?)
<korvin> [koshka]: nya!
<punkhead> спасибо всё прекрасно )
<punkhead> православная прога )
<[koshka]> :))
<korvin> когда навернул иксы -- жабир/ирк. линуксоиды их предпочитают
<punkhead> ))
<korvin> асику же предпочитают вендузятники, чем они тебе помогут?
<paul11> народ, как поставить в гноме, чтобы в строке адреса была строка адреса, а не кнопочки? :)
<korvin> никак
<artus> в гноме никак )
<punkhead> я их на ubuntu пересаживаю )
<korvin> меню - перейти - по адресу
<paul11> да ладно? на мандриве было у меня
<artus> потому что в гноме строки адреса нет)
<punkhead> контрол +L
<artus> а вот в наутилусе ...
<korvin> хотя может и как, но эт в gconf ковырятся надо наверное
<paul11> ну понятно, что в наутилусе
<punkhead> и будет строка )
<[koshka]> мм.. хаус^^
<punkhead> ctrl+l
<punkhead> )))
<artus> paul11: ниразу не понятно... ибо наутилус это не гном и наоборот )
<paul11> но это же файловый менеджер по умолчанию в гноме.. логично какбы)
<edgbla> это даже больше чем филеманагер
<artus> ниразу не логично )
<punkhead> наутилус-файловый менеджер
<edgbla> это основа
<edgbla> без него нету гному
<punkhead> гном-окружение
<edgbla> какой вопрос-то?
<paul11> как поставить в гноме, чтобы в строке адреса была строка адреса, а не кнопочки?
<paul11> просто скопировал, без демагогии :)
<edgbla> ну ответили ж, ктрл+л
<edgbla> но кнопки удобнее
<paul11> я сделал уже, спасибо :)
<paul11> удобно, безусловно, но как в консоль копировать адрес:)
<artus> а зачем копировать? O_o
<edgbla> зачем?
<artus> али у тя таб с мясом вырван?
<korvin> это еще и фаллоимитатор, да?
<paul11> таб?
<punkhead> :)
<edgbla> paul11: тычешь по кнопке правой мышкой и там копировать
<artus> кнопашка такая... над каплоком)
<edgbla> сложно?
<artus> *с
<edgbla> получаешь адрес
<paul11> ааа
<paul11> спасибо, не знал :)
<edgbla> пжлст
<paul11> ну, всё равно. можно пусть к шарам вручную писать :)
<edgbla> лучше в избранное их
<edgbla> всё где ты часто бываешь
<paul11> ну, это да
<DebianClone> кошка ты тут?
<DebianClone> ладно, кто не занят?
<DebianClone> а вдоль дороги мертвые с косами стоят и тишина...
<korvin> я пока не занят
<DebianClone> лови в личку
<edgbla> paul11: /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry галку поставь, всегда будет путь.
<korvin> воот
<edgbla> в gconf-editor
<korvin> вот такой вот гноме юзер-фриендли
<edgbla> ну, сделали реестр...
<paul11> edgbla, спасибо, мне уже и так по кайфу :)
<edgbla> со всеми вытекающими...
<edgbla> paul11: ок
<Wormik> Привет. Захотел линукс потому что в школе стоит, спросил у поцано какой круче. Посоветовали убунту и этот канал. Слыште чё, а как здесь биос перепрошить можно?
<Wormik> У гугла предварительно спрашивал
<artus> Wormik: http://ubuntologia.ru/
<artus> а на предмет биоса на сайт производителя мамки
<Wormik> artus, спасиба, да ром биоса уже есть и даже не в exe я то-знаю что здесь они не пашут. я чёто не понял, а чё там везде 10.04 написано, у меня 8.10, у меня пойдёт?
<artus> ну 8.10 это сильно
<Wormik> сильно круто?
<sharikoff> очень
<Wellax> Привет всем!
<Wellax> Подскажите, какая команда в терминале компилирует код в "программу" ?
<sharikoff> gcc
<korvin> make
<Wormik> Я с локалки городской образ стянул и инструкцию к нему. Только там ни про какую убунту не написано, только про мандрейк. Многа действий было лишних, пригодилось только как правильно винт разметить чтобы ничего не потерять. Это чё там старый образ был?
<Wormik> Wellax, make
<Wellax> а после "make" что писать? Я просто начинающий в этом : )
<Wormik> Wellax, для начала напиши что хочешь сделать.
<Wormik> Wellax, а там посмотрим по ситуации. Может ты ваще драйвер компилируешь
<kstati> Wellax,  читай readme, install.txt и подобное
<korvin> только без .txt
<Wellax> Я в документе написал по учебнику код программы на Java, ну надо чтобы это стало испольняющим файлом
<korvin> просто INSTALL
<Wormik> только без .txt и большими буквами
<kstati> korvin,  когда как
<korvin> эээ
<korvin> ну ты дал
<korvin> kstati: чаще мой вариант
<korvin> Wellax: для начала sun-jdk установи
<korvin> а потом javac my-mega-file.java
<korvin> ну примерно так
<Wormik> Wellax, четал учебник, JRE 6 да? У нас в локалке лежит. Там сначала инструкция как устноавить в маке виндовс и линукс.
<kstati> korvin,  угу, равно как и INSTALL.txt  ) поэтому-то "и подобное"
<korvin> kstati: еще раз: расширение никто не пишет в линуксовых сорцах
<Wellax> Wormik, я скачал в и-нете учебник
<korvin> только вендузятники
<korvin> ну для текстовых фалов
<Wellax> Давно за убунту не сидел, даже забыл как программы через терминал скачивать
<Wormik> Wellx, крута ну тогда не нада перенаберать текст а то я всегда с ошибками перенабираю, просто скопируй и скомпилируй а как - воспользуйся поиском. А если книга бумажная то всегда есть диск с примерами из учебника
<korvin> !apt > Wellax
<ubuntuhelp> Wellax, please see my private message
<Wellax> Да не дело в наборе, мне надо понять как компилировать!
<kstati> korvin,  лови пример http://3proxy.ru/0.6.1/3proxy-0.6.1.tgz:/3proxy-0.6.1/doc/ru/
<Wormik> Wellax, поищи там же в учебнике, здесь мало ява-программистов. Попробуй java file
<korvin> kstati: как много примеров, аж целый один. причем Не удается найти требуемую страницу
<korvin> наверняка вендузятники писали. ниасилившие сквид =)
<Wormik> О придумал установи в синаптике пакет jdk (это компилятор для явы) и посмотри инормацию о пакети. Там посмотри какие файлы скапировались в /usr/bin. Один из них твой компилятор
<kstati> korvin,  на сайтик 3proxy закочи ) и не наговаривай
<korvin> kstati: вай, ты какую ссылку дал, по той я и кликнул. не работаит она
<Wormik> Ну чё некто не знает как биос перепрошить? Для этого есть программа necflash потому что мне для сидюка, а для материнки это программа flashrom
<kstati> ну, дык после : путь внутри архива ) я пробел упустил )
<Wormik> Wellax, ты прочетал мой совет? Я этот учебник видел там всё сказано как компилировать но ява среди линуксоидов непопулярна так что ищи поиском в интернете или по книге. Или читай внемательние
<Wellax> А где этот учебник?
<Wormik> Ну тот каторый у тибя
<Wellax> Окей, посмотрю, спасибо
<kstati> korvin,  ну, так на вскидку 3proxy относится к squid примерно как ngix к apache. Упор больше не на функционал, а шустрость.
<Wormik> Я знаю толька что компилировать надо командой make а потом сделать su а потом make install а потом exit. Но Убунту не такой как мандрейк и вместо su энтер надо делать sudo и беэ энтера нужную команду. Для явы наверна всё не так. Кстати где скачать мандрейк и он лучше уб
<korvin> жесть, вот это выхлоп
<artus> @voice Wormik
<korvin> лучше не пиши больше
<Wormik> ы?
<korvin> и привет тебе из будущего
<artus> !voice | Wormik
<ubuntuhelp> Wormik: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<korvin> мандрейка давно уже нет
<Wormik> А какое правило я нарушил то что нельзя говорить о других дестрибутивах? Это СЕКТА?!
<korvin> это СЕТКА!
<Wormik> korvin, то-то пацаны какое-то старьё скачали
<korvin> THIS IS SETKA!
<artus> Wormik: убунта лутшая и фсе тут) а хош про мандрейк рассуждать так это на его канале )
<Wormik> artus, ну я заходил на канал мандрейк на руснете и был единственный посетитель
<korvin> artus: это ты про #necrofils-ru ? =)
<artus> ну нада было ждать пока кто нить еще б зашол) сидели б вдвоем )
<artus> kstati: ^_^
<artus> промахнулсо)
<Wormik> atrus, о да +1 убунта лучшая ))))) А то я на руснете спросил они все не пацаны наверно линукс первый раз и не знают что убунту лучшая. Урроды.
<Wormik> Не хотите убунту ставьте генту а не хотите генту не вякайте и ставьте убунту\
 * kstati косо посмотрел на Wormik. фанат, похоже
<Wormik> kstati, убунту рулит (жирная точка)
<kstati> уж многократно смотрю в её сторону. больше недели не живёт.
<artus> kstati: ну это же мелочи)
<Wormik> kstati, а ты апдейты установил?
<kstati> щаз 10.10 тестирую, свеженькую, с апдейтами
<Wormik> Без них ясно дело падать будет, надо всё новое и комп помощнее если решил поставить убунту
<artus> а лутше 2 и в облако)
<Wormik> А может у тебя просто безлимитки нет а? Все слышали у него нет безлимитки Хааа
 * kstati а ручки так и тянутся набить alt+f2, urxvt, sudo eix-sync
<artus> @kick Wormik прекращаем флудить
<serega3907> привет всем
<serega3907> ребят помощ нужна
<serega3907> чет натворил с проигрывателем smplayer
<serega3907> все было нормально,потом чета натыкал теперь когда воспроизводиш видео оно с какими то стрелочками
<artus> в смысле стрелочками?
<serega3907> по всему экрану видео сопровождается какимито белыми маленькими стрелочками,их много-много
<serega3907> я ваще хз че получилось
<serega3907> тотем работает нормально
<serega3907> направление этих стрелочек изменяется от видео картинки
<artus> rm -rf  ~/.config/smplayer
<serega3907> не
<serega3907> тоже самое
<serega3907> щя скриг выложу
<alexandr> привет всем
<artus> дароф
<alexandr> люди подскажите как поменять приветсвие при загрузке убунту 10.10,на более красивое,вместо чёрного экрана
<artus> alexandr: http://welinux.ru/post/2102/
<edgbla> ну вот, кому что, кому красивости убрать, чтоб чёрный экран был, чтоб было видно что грузится и быстрее, а кому красивости подавай, голых баб чтоб плясали при загрузке))
<edgbla> какие люди разные однако.
<alexandr> а как действительно можно сделать при загрузке голых баб ?
<artus> ну мож нравитцо человеку медитировать на сплеш)
<edgbla> alexandr: не забудь чтоб плясали, а то не интересно.
<serega3907> http://picasaweb.google.com/108913751525897228144/qeSppG#5543532074860179490
<serega3907> вот,посмотрите
<alexandr> ну чтоб плясали?
<korvin> serega3907: что за эффект? какой пакет поставить, чтоб так же было?
<artus> serega3907: прикольно))) я тоже так хочу )
<artus> стая стрелочек летит на зимовку в теплые края)
<serega3907> вы прикалываетесь??
<serega3907> ))))))))))))
<serega3907> как это убрать?
<alexandr> http://welinux.ru/post/2102/ artus там всё по английский
<kstati> удали настройки smplayer, либо сообщи методику создания твоего бага
<jlewka> всем привет
<snork> эмм... я пропустил... а при загрузке чего появляются голые бабы?
<John_Zoidberg> вечер добрый
<edgbla> ыыы, акртивизировались извращенцы))
<artus> alexandr: и что? там тупо копипаст
<jlewka> подскажите, а можно поставить программу в автозапуск, так что бы она запускалась на опредленном рабочем столе
<serega3907> я не понял как я это сделал,поэтому ниче сказать немогу. а как удалить настройки? это той командой что ты писал?
<ZeVoluciON> для этого есть сессии
<kstati> snork,  чё захочешь, то и будет. захочешь - бабы, захочешь - деды
<alexandr> копипаст что это?
<artus> serega3907: да
<John_Zoidberg> у меня такая проблема: микрофон в скайпе не работает, т.е. меня не слышно. как определить это поганый микрофон или просто что-то надо поставить/настроить?
<snork> не не не, не хочу деды...
<snork> а звукозапись с микро идет?
<edgbla> John_Zoidberg: попробуй записать звук.
<jlewka> ZeVoluciON, про сессии ты мне?
<John_Zoidberg> а где чем записать?
<edgbla> ты уже два вопроса задал
<edgbla> так нечестно((
<snork> где-где, в ... винде
<serega3907> странно в папке /.config/ нету папки smplayer
<serega3907> тю мля
<serega3907> туплю
<serega3907> сорри
<serega3907> я ж ее удалил
<artus> serega3907: ну попробуй sudo apt-get purge smplayer и потом поставь по новому
<alexandr> артус,это там что приветствие менять там всё полностью про это?
<serega3907> все,спасибо,помогло удаление конфигов
<artus> да
<alexandr> всё полностью выполнять там надо чтоль?
<edgbla> John_Zoidberg: есть програмка rec, только что она записывает хз.
<artus> ну как бе да )
<alexandr> мяяяууууууу
<jlewka> подскажите, а можно поставить программу в автозапуск, так что бы она запускалась на опредленном рабочем столе?
<edgbla> jlewka: ищи ключики, для командной строки.
<edgbla> или в оконном манагере навсегда её туда оставь.
<skai> artus: а 10.04 лучше чем 10.10
<serega3907> еще вопрос в смплеере запускаю фильм HD и он тормозит. Железо на компе не плохое. Слышал надо включить аппаратное ускорение или чтото типа того. Как это сделать?
<serega3907> к слову 10.04 намного лучше чем 10.10
<serega3907> )
<jlewka> edgbla, эм... не понял насчет менежера... эт как? да и для какой команды хоть искать ключики:
<serega3907> в плане стабильности
<edgbla> jlewka: у тебя какой манагер оконный?
<artus> skai: ато... LTS всеже )
<kstati> угу. у меня за последний час только дважды десктоп подвис на десяток секунд и один раз намертво. стабильность, или дурная карма? :-/ железо проверено - работает.
<jlewka> edgbla, гном
<edgbla> John_Zoidberg: всё гуд, rec записывает с микрофончика, только что проверил.
<edgbla> пестню спел.
<serega3907> на чем подвис? 10.10?
<snork> о, наконец-то я русифицировал убунту)) два часа со своей скоростью ждал
<serega3907> snork поздравляю))))
<jlewka> edgbla, да, и надо что бы все то работало без компиза...
<edgbla> jlewka: не знаю, у метасити вообще мало опций.
<John_Zoidberg> edgbla: а как гес пишется по англицки?
<edgbla> %)
<edgbla> так и пишется
<John_Zoidberg> ges?
<jlewka> edgbla, dwm что ли ставить...
<edgbla> John_Zoidberg: ты про что?
<snork> за что меня? я ж ничего такого не сказал...
<John_Zoidberg> edgbla: "John_Zoidberg: есть програмка rec"  я про это
<kstati> serega3907,  угу. 10-10 проверяю
<edgbla> John_Zoidberg: rec
<serega3907> ох забей,ставь 10.04 )
<kstati> да я, похоже,  забью и другой дистрибутив поставлю )
<serega3907> на какой смотриш?
<Viktos> Добрый вечер)))
<kstati> serega3907,  arch
<edgbla> kstati: вероятно это всё-таки железо
<alexandr> как узнать какая у меня видеокарта?
<kstati> edgbla,  нет. не железо. проверено.
<edgbla> alexandr: lspci | grep VGA
<edgbla> kstati: не верю, потому что был такой опыт))
<kstati> lshw | grep VGA -A 2
<edgbla> в винде всё лабудилось норм, днями, а в линухе висло каждый час.
<kstati> edgbla,  мне не зачем доказывать хД.
<kstati> проверка компиляцией gentoo какбэ намекает
<kstati> кстати говоря, под ней я заметил, что пора чистить куллеры хД
<edgbla> kstati: а чего убёг с генту?
<kstati> edgbla,  шумность нотика при обновлениях - куллер-то разгоняется. да и "самый топовый - убунту" дистрибутив в очередной раз потестить решил. Думаю, что через пару дней, если не приживусь снесу.
<kstati> нормально настроенная система генту работает как часики, но обновление - это много времени. вот и ушёл на арч, а убунту решил перепроверить, ибо мой пров зеркало на нормальной скорости создал (100Мбит) - почему б нет.
<VMV> всем ку
<VMV> помогите починить
<VMV> виснет при почти каждой загрузке почти каждой страницы в любом браузере
<VMV> топ толком ничего не показывает
<VMV> я просто не знаю куда копать
<VMV> но это нереально бесит
<VMV> виснет так, что приходится переходить в другой tty
<VMV> помогите плз
<korvin> кто виснет? надеюсь ты не про свой детородный орган?
<VMV> иксы виснут))
<alexandr> народ помогите плиз у меня знак кирпич в верхнем правом углу и пишет то что произошла ошибка обновлений не удолось получить информацию о пакетах.  Пожалуйста, сообщите об этой ошибке пакета 'update-manager' и включите это сообщение:
<alexandr> 'E:Неизвестный тип 'gpg' в строке 57 в списке источников /etc/apt/sources.list'
<alexandr> как её убрать?
<artus> вот такой вот корявый ключ корявого ppa)
<alexandr> артус как убрать хрень эту?
<alexandr> знак кирпич то есть
<artus> ну вариант 1 это удалить корявую репу, вариант 2 добавить ключь ) вариант 3 не обращать внимания)
<artus> можно езе уведомлялку вырубить)
<alexandr> давай первый вариант
<alexandr> как удалить карявую репу?
<kstati> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list правь строку 57
<alexandr> как её править?
<artus> удалять)
<alexandr> ааа
<alexandr> где писать это в терминале чтоль?
<artus> альт+f2
<alexandr> удалил строку 57 всё равно хрень такая
<artus> дык apt-get update
<mva> http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/11/25/8
<mva> ололо
<artus> эммм
<alexandr> вроде щас норма должно быть,удалил строку 58
<waal> Привет. кто нить пускал advego под wine1.2 на 10.04
<waal> ?
<artus> "успешно грохает не только Linux, но и FreeBSD 8.1. Kernel panic" хех
<mva> :)
<alexandr> вот проблема у меня на сайте www.videomaw.ru в убунту не видит вэб камеры этот сайт как сделать чтоб он её видел?
<alexandr> говорит камера не подключена или ошибка
<alexandr> а скайп ведь видит её
<alexandr> что сделать чтоб сайт видел её?
<Offoffoff> alexandr: выключить skype
<alexandr> Offoffoff скайп выключен и так
<mva> alexandr, камеру не видит не сайт, а флеш
<mva> а флеш говно и постоянно то одно, то другое не работает
<alexandr> а как сделать чтоб флеш видела?
<mva> но тем не менее, это задается у него в настройках
<mva> достаочно включить мозг и нажать правую кнопку
<mva> на флеш-элементе
<mva> далее все очевидно
<mva> (если не забыть про пункт "включить мозг", конечно)
<alexandr> вроде понял,буду пробовать
<alexandr> правой кнопкой дал и пустота
<alexandr> говорит то что камера не найдена
<BobrOFF> %)
<sergei> Нашел, в фулл циркл вот такую строку "sudo tasksel install lamp-server", но в убунту 10.10 она не работает, есть альтернатива?
<sergei> или она теперь по другому?
<BobrOFF> sergei: ты это что устанавливаешь??
<sergei> ну апач, пхп, скул
<Offoffoff> sergei: which tasksel
<BobrOFF> мм.. sudo apt-get install lamp ???
<ZeVoluciON> вот и ставь апачпхпскул по очереди
<artus> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<sergei> спасибо
<mva> @seen Zenitur
<ubuntuhelp> Zenitur was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 year, 33 weeks, 1 day, 13 hours, 27 minutes, and 41 seconds ago: <Zenitur> Ясное дело. По-другому как-то называется. Вроде как можно делать и без консоли но не заню как.
<BobrOFF> artus: стареете :)
<artus> BobrOFF: в смысле? ))
<BobrOFF> artus: sudo apt-get install lamp установить все :)
<ZeVoluciON> мдо
<BobrOFF> может крому пхпадмина
<artus> BobrOFF: при наличии диска с бубунтосервером )
<BobrOFF> artus: +100
<artus> BobrOFF: а с десктопом такое не проканает)
<sergei> BobrOFF: спасибо
<BobrOFF> artus: а спысл без него устанавливать? :)
<artus> ну малоли)
<BobrOFF> artus: если человек на десктоп уставливает lamp я пас :)
<BobrOFF> хотя я прогнал :) у меня сервер на десктопе крутится :)
<BobrOFF> правда после sudo apt-get install gnime-desktop
<Offoffoff> лучше поднять виртуальную машину и насиловать её по полной
<Offoffoff> зачем на десктопе серверные приложения?
<sun-tehnik> привет всем)
<BobrOFF> tckb tcnm djpvj;yjcnm
<BobrOFF> мама
<BobrOFF> апач на десктопе работает не хуже чем на сервере?
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: Серверу - серверово.... Десктопу - десктопово...
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: я как-бы и не спорю, но... очень,очень сложно пднять сервак без опыта и без десктопа
<inkvizitor68sl> BobrOFF, легко.
<inkvizitor68sl> одно и тоже абсолютно.
<artus> kvm же )
<BobrOFF> inkvizitor68sl: ну блин... в студию таж работы с пингвином
<BobrOFF> стаж
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: не нужен десктоп для сервера.
<inkvizitor68sl> BobrOFF, более 5 лет.
<inkvizitor68sl> но
<inkvizitor68sl> открыть консоль
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: поставь виртуалку, сможешь экспериментировать.
<inkvizitor68sl> и законнектиться к серверу по ssh
<inkvizitor68sl> абсолютно равноценно
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: делать копии сервера целиком.
<BobrOFF> ответа так и нет
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: а так загадишь тачку и всё
<inkvizitor68sl> настраивать серверное ПО придётся всё равно в консоли. или по вебморде.
<inkvizitor68sl> и да. апач на десктопе работает хуже.
<inkvizitor68sl> на ведре десктопном
<BobrOFF> inkvizitor68sl: я же просил просто стаж работы
<inkvizitor68sl> BobrOFF, работы - около года, линухом на десктопе пользуюсь более 5 лет.
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: про загадищь я согласен, у меня через две недели перестали устанавливаться пакеты
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: это руки...
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: вопросы на форуме ответов не дали
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: читай источники.
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: руки :)
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: ты просто идеологически неверно строишь тестовую площадку.
<BobrOFF> ну скажи мне куда копать
<BobrOFF> да нет
<inkvizitor68sl> BobrOFF, debian.pro копай
<sun-tehnik> один вопрос) чем можно dvd-video в avi перегнать?
<BobrOFF> ага, копать надо было в сторону df
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: угадай в каую сторону?
<artus> sun-tehnik: mencoder ffmpeg
<BobrOFF> inkvizitor68sl:ты пока не говори ничего :)
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: чего?
<sun-tehnik> artus, спс)
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: выше смотри
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: df -h?
<BobrOFF> я тоже так думал
<BobrOFF> токо оно показало 60% свободного места
<Offoffoff> и?
<Offoffoff> sun-tehnik: набери в synaptic поиск по слову dvd - увидишь много вкусного
<BobrOFF> выбило сорри
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: так куда копать то?
<artus> вглубь
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: ? :)
<korvin> вглубь землицы-матушки
<BobrOFF> artus: да я копнул :) и откопал
<BobrOFF> почему не устанавливались пакеты?
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: потому, что сделал что-то не так.
<BobrOFF> ведь в / было, да и есть 60% свободно
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: вот Убунту и рассердилась
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: ну вот видишь :) а говоришь по идеологию :)
<artus> BobrOFF: а вар у тя не отдельный? логи apt в студию )
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: эээ?
<BobrOFF> artus: уже отдельный :)
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: виртуалку ставь
<artus> BobrOFF: ато вопросы разряда в каком ухе жужжит малоинформативнч
<artus> *ы
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: vmx - есть?
<BobrOFF> artus: и /var и /usr
<BobrOFF> да нет :)
<sun-tehnik> Offoffoff, уже не трубется) да и трафик не резиновый..
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: ну и зачем?
<BobrOFF> это потому что мало кто знает команду df -i
<BobrOFF> а вот она показала каку
<BobrOFF> даже не так - КАКУ
<BobrOFF> БОЛЬШУЮ
<Offoffoff> и?
<Offoffoff> не допускай её
<BobrOFF> и все вроде админы, а мне юзеру тогда, подсказать никто не смог направления :(
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: как не допускай
<inkvizitor68sl> BobrOFF, у тебя 2 направления. 1 - debian.pro, 2 - на нецензуорное слово.
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: если факт уже есть
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: ээм?
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: ты еретик, не?
<BobrOFF> inkvizitor68sl: ну я же просил тебя не вмешиваться :)
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: веруй в Убунту, да и пребудет тебе.
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: Тут не одмины, а обычные пользователи, как я.
<BobrOFF>  Offoffoff | BobrOFF: потому, что сделал что-то не так.
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: и ты.
<BobrOFF> это твой ответ
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: Потом, что ты сказал, что что-то сломалось.
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: ответ: Значит ты что-то сделал не так.
<Offoffoff> ^____^
<BobrOFF> ладно, я понял
<BobrOFF> сдаюсь
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: кстати, спасибо. Ты стал соавтором http://www.ubuntology.ru
<BobrOFF> inkvizitor68sl: сорри, если диалог тупым показался
<BobrOFF> artus: и тебе сорри :)
<artus> хех )
<BobrOFF> artus: дада :)
<BobrOFF> mva не хватает :)
<BobrOFF> остальных гуру не знаю пока
<Offoffoff> дык иди к нему в пирадскую партию
<BobrOFF> но, если все будет норм, познакомлюсь :)
<Offoffoff> он там на канале заправляет
<inkvizitor68sl> мда...
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: про пиратские партии не знаю ничего :)
<inkvizitor68sl> впервые вижу чтобы от моей помощи отказывались
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да лан
<inkvizitor68sl> напомните как в вичате игнор включается?
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, так же
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: /ignore
<mva> /ignore же ж
<mva> :)
<artus> :)
<BobrOFF> ну вот :) а я только вспомнил
<inkvizitor68sl>  /ignore add BobrOFF
<inkvizitor68sl> вот так
<inkvizitor68sl> если кто спрашивать будет
<artus> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> skyrider, ку
<BobrOFF> ы
<skyrider> inkvizitor68sl: привет
<BobrOFF> ink засунул меня в игнор за то, что я попосил его не давать правильный ответ на мой вопрос :)
<BobrOFF> прикольные вы ребята
<BobrOFF> mva забань, плиз
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: ты вызываешь гнев Убунтий....
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: не делай этого же ж.
<BobrOFF> да падет гнев на незрящего :)
<BobrOFF> бан
<mva> BobrOFF, садо-мазо?
<BobrOFF> mva похож??
<mva> да
<BobrOFF> mva: ну со стороны виднее
<mva> [00:57:09] <BobrOFF>  mva забань, плиз
<mva> "сделай мне больно, назови меня сучкой"
<mva> :)
<punkhead> )))
<BobrOFF> mva: да не :) это чтоб не хамит на пост выше
<Offoffoff> ыыыы
<BobrOFF> ... первый раз вижу, чтоб с меня сняли корону... как там в вичате в игнор засунуть???
<Galaxy2000> уууу
<punkhead> всем кто спать спокойной ночи ! )
<punkhead> завтра продолжу битву с иксами в новом дебиане )))
<Offoffoff> punkhead: лучше wayland
<mva> Offoffoff, чем?
<Offoffoff> mva: ну если биццо
<mva> тем, что с ним пока ни одни блобные дрова не пушут?
<mva> :)
<Offoffoff> mva: ну и этим тоже.
<mva> (ну, на самом деле, блобные только одни...)
<Offoffoff> mva: я ненавижу блобы
<mva> :)
<punkhead> я его тупо переустановлю тогда )
<mva> Offoffoff, к енсчастью, есть только одни полнофункциональные драйвера под Linux. И они блобы.
<punkhead> и не буду ставить проприетарки nvidea
<fuxter> нарооод!
<mva> punkhead, а apt-get remove уже не устраивает? :)
<fuxter> есть спеуы по видео захвату?
<mva> !ask| fuxter
<ubuntuhelp> fuxter: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<punkhead> yt gjlyzk brcs [jnm gjvhb
<punkhead> не поднял иксы (
<fuxter> =)
<serega3907> Парни такой вопрос,у кого нибудь получилось в убунту сделать так чтоб в фаерфоксе флешролики обрабатывались видеокартой,чтоб разгрузить процессор?
<mva> punkhead, значит Linux не для тебя.
<punkhead> ))))
<mva> punkhead, настоящий Linux'оид борется до конца
<fuxter> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=125857.0 на форуме человек не смог завести прибор. у меня точно такаяже ситуация
<artus> serega3907: хром умеет
<punkhead> ну консоль то у меня есть )))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<mva> переустанавливать Linux — моветон
<punkhead> хорошо небуду )
<serega3907> ты сам хромом пользуешься?
<punkhead> буду бится )
<artus> serega3907: слез на него с ff
<artus> serega3907: 9.0.593.0 (67207)  )))
<artus> правда хромиум  )
<serega3907> минусы с твоей точки зрения есть?
<punkhead> правда видюха старая я не уверен что squeeze её поддерживает )
<artus> serega3907: да как то незамечал)
<mva> artus, он у меня уже трое суток выкачивается :)
<serega3907>  !omg > kuku32
<ubuntuhelp> kuku32, please see my private message
<punkhead> в смысле 96 дрова возможно поставить )
<artus> mva: эт откуда ты его так втягиваеш то?
<mva> artus, с свн :)
<artus> аа )
<artus> @devoice artus
<ctrl-V> гыгы
<artus> эк тя скрючило)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: отпустило? )))
<inkvizitor68sl> eue
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<BobrOFF> стаблильную версию putty подскажите?
<DebianClone> ребят, как в html выровнят картинку по центру?
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: зачем?
<artus> BobrOFF: они все стабильные )
<mva> BobrOFF, нет
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: ssh поставь
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: на винду?
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: её не существует.
<artus> да
<BobrOFF> artus: да не все ?)
<mva> BobrOFF 1) при чем винда к этому каналу? 2) да, даже на винду
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: и не упоминай имя той, о которой мы не говорим.
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: есть cygwin
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: ты суеверен :) что делать если на одной работе венду, а на второй убунта? :)
<BobrOFF> *венда )
<Offoffoff> Убить то, что не существует!
<Offoffoff> И ты ничего не потеряешь.
<Offoffoff> Ибо и так уже не существует.
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff:  сперва шефа прийдется :) он это не одобрит :) премии лишит точно
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: шеф купил то, что не существует?
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff:  нучто за мысли :0 1С пробовал под вайном поднять?
<BobrOFF> 7.7
<mva> BobrOFF, это повод воровать?
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: и в чем проблема? И не раз.
<mva> и да, я пробовал, работает ок
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: а 8.2 вообще на сладкое поднимаю на apache2
<BobrOFF> mva: воровать??
<BobrOFF> 7.7 и 8.2 это принципиально разные версии
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: ыыыы... K.O.?
<mva> BobrOFF, [01:18:02] <Offoffoff>  BobrOFF: шеф купил то, что не существует? [01:18:38] <BobrOFF>  Offoffoff:  нучто за мысли :0
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: мдам
<mva> как будто купить — что-то из ряда вон выходящее
<mva> и да, 7.7 НАИПРЕКРАСНЕЙШЕ идёт под вайном
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: даже сетевая... Я тебя расстроил?
<BobrOFF> mva: идет конечно :) но только не на 8+ машин
<mva> BobrOFF, эээ
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: нет, не расстроил
<mva> в чем разница?
<mva> запустилось на одной, запустилось и на другой
<mva> что не так?
<mva> а вот если делаешь терминальный сервер, то с этого  и надо начинать
<BobrOFF> mva: в скорости работы dbf базы
<mva> BobrOFF, а на оракл денег нету?
<Alexsey> Всем привет
<BobrOFF> нет коненчоо :) а 8+ машин могут работь все терминала?
<Alexsey> Нужна помощь
<mva> BobrOFF, повтори последнюю фразу по-русски
<artus> Alexsey: бывает )
<mva> !ask| Alexsey
<ubuntuhelp> Alexsey: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Alexsey> Втыкаю флешку в комп а русские имена файлов в виде вопросов что делать?
<mva> Alexsey, открыть гугл и набрать fat32 iocharset
<Offoffoff> Alexsey: подмонтировать правильно. man mount
<Alexsey> так флешка автоматом монтируется
<BobrOFF> mva: 8+ машин работающих с базой 1С 7.7 (dbf) теоретически не могут работать в режиме, отличном от терминального сервера
<Alexsey> я думаю это из за кодировки
<mva> BobrOFF, тогда в чем проблема?
<mva> Alexsey, тебе уже сказали решение
<BobrOFF> mva: да нет проблем, просто под убунтой такую систему не развернуть
<mva> BobrOFF, с чего ты взял?
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: в тебе нет Веры.
<BobrOFF> mva: из практики
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: Обрети Веру и многия чудеса познаешь.
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: если бы во мне не было веры, я бы не переводил оффис на убунту, дабы сэкономить денег начальству
<Alexsey> да я гуглю
<mva> BobrOFF, правило номер 5: не стоит обвинять Linux и его дистрибутивы в своих руках.
<mva> BobrOFF, правило номер 5: не стоит обвинять Linux и его дистрибутивы в своих кривых руках.
<BobrOFF> mva: давай не будем?
<mva> BobrOFF, ты переводишь офис на убунду ДАБЫ СЭКОНОМИТЬ ДЕНЕГ именно потому. что в тебе нет веры
<mva> потому, что задолбали тупые вендузятники, считающие, что Linux — это бесплатный windows
<BobrOFF> mva: ну а теперь скажи, к чему это? к тому что 1С написана под венду, а всякая версия вайна сама по себе?
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: для эффективного 1C в Linux -  вам необходимо вкинуть бабла до поднятия версии до 8.2 и познать базу DB2
<mva> Offoffoff, вообще, можно начать с того, что 1с — лишь контора по отмыванию бабла и распилов
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: был бы с мозгом, посчитал бы разницу мезду стоимостью 1С 8.2 сетевого и венды 2003 серверной
<Offoffoff> BobrOFF: И помни. Победа будет за нами.
<Offoffoff> я в это тупо верю.
<BobrOFF> Offoffoff: если бы я считал по другому фиг ты меня видел бы на этом канале
<mva> BobrOFF, был бы с мозгом, понял бы, что на убунте прекрасно поднимается терминальный сервер
<BobrOFF> putty fatl error дико бесит\
<BobrOFF> fatal
<BrainFukka> Привет...
<BobrOFF> BrainFukka: ку
<sun-tehnik> BobrOFF, есть бесплатные аналоги 1с под убунту..
<inkvizitor68sl> нет бесплатного.
<BobrOFF> sun-tehnik: ты реально веришь что есть реальные бесплатные аналоги 1С?
<inkvizitor68sl> есть свободноее.
<inkvizitor68sl> запомните.
<BobrOFF> mva: ты думаешь я не пробовал поднимать терминал под убунтой? :)
<mva> наверное пробовал, но кроиво
<mva> не зная даже про такие технологие, как NX
<mva> я угадал?
<BobrOFF> mva: наверное, если было бы побольше таких гуру, как ты, только с немного меньшим самомнением, гномы бы продвинулись немного дальше, чем сейчас
<sun-tehnik> BobrOFF, я реально знаю что они есть..
<BobrOFF> да, угадал
<BobrOFF> sun-tehnik: пример в студию
<sun-tehnik> без базара.
<BobrOFF> sun-tehnik: нет такой проги :)
<sun-tehnik> BobrOFF, их несколько..щас подожди.
<mva> BobrOFF, и слава богу, что гном не продвинулся
<mva> пиление клона инетфейса винды — ущеррбно из коробки
<mva> но до мигеля это за 10 лет не дошло :(
<BobrOFF> mva: сорри, я неправильно выразился
<BobrOFF> я про линукс
<BobrOFF> mva: к сожалению, практика показывает что нынешнее поколения без гуя даже думать не хочет
<mva> линукс итак на нужных позициях
<sun-tehnik> BobrOFF, Дебет плюс, 1L, Ananas, iceB
<sun-tehnik> все это аналоги 1с
<mva> sun-tehnik, не аналоги
<mva> а софт, аналогичный по функционалу
<BobrOFF> sun-tehnik: в первой и третьей работал лично
<mva> они не писались для замены 1с
<mva> они писались отдельно
<BobrOFF> они близко не стоят к 1С\
<BobrOFF> это не аналоги
<inkvizitor68sl> какого черта ни один диск убунты не грузится ><
<BobrOFF> + mva
<sun-tehnik> BobrOFF, тогда покупай лицуху windows server и пользуйся 1с
<BobrOFF> mva: вот видишь, что советуют :)
<BobrOFF> sun-tehnik: есть у меня лицуха
<BobrOFF> и пользуюсь я
<mva> BobrOFF, prove it
<sun-tehnik> BobrOFF, и в чем проблема собственно тогда?
<BobrOFF> и горько сожалею, что под пингвинами не могу развернуть 1С
<mva> а я могу
<BobrOFF> mva: мл
<BobrOFF> mva
<mva> @kick BobrOFF no obscence here!
<sun-tehnik> mva, странный он какой-то..
<inkvizitor68sl> чо хотел то) ?
<sun-tehnik> если есть лицуха винды, на кой черт ему вообще понадобилось сюда лезть с вопросами запуска 1с под вайном?Оо
<mva> ++
<BobrOFF> sun-tehnik: а где ты видел такие вопросы?
<mva> я бы даже обрещал до слова "лезть"
<artus> троль... хуле )
<jillsmitt> я буду голосовать за бан всех, кто упомянет 1с
<mva> @kick artus no obscence here
<inkvizitor68sl> нефига банить тех, кто упоминает 1с
<inkvizitor68sl> представьте себе, 1с ещё и под линухом запускается
<BobrOFF> mva: упустил начало диалога? :) про putty?
<inkvizitor68sl> серверная часть, веб морда.
<jillsmitt> у 1с есть сапорт и она не халявная
<mva> jillsmitt, нет халявного
<sun-tehnik> BobrOFF, ты сожалел что не можешь запустить 1с  под вайном..
<jillsmitt> 2) не имеет отношения к этому дистру
<jillsmitt> 3) вайн тоже не разработка каноникал по большому счету
<sun-tehnik> BobrOFF, значит есть такая потребность и ты пришел сюда за решением ее.
<BobrOFF> sun-tehnik: да что вы все вырываете фразы из контекста разговора??? ты лог посмотри в начало
<BobrOFF> sun-tehnik: какая потребность??? ты влез в диалог в конце и высказываешь свои мысли??? почитай с чего разговор начался сперва
<sun-tehnik> BobrOFF, вначале меня тут не было
<BobrOFF> философ
<BobrOFF> ну так и не лезь с выводами
<shattered> obsolescence
<shattered> no obsolescencing!
<sun-tehnik> слава убунту, что избавила от сего невразумленного мужа.
<BrainFukka> Гг, и тут упоротая школота в модераторах :(
<shattered> "MS! эмблема светит ярко!" :-)
<jillsmitt> shattleworted
<mva> shutt*
<mva> не?
<shattered> shuttle, да
<jillsmitt> все персонажи вымышлены и не имеют отношения к реальным людям
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно
<inkvizitor68sl> а есть ли места
<shattered> хотя в оригинале MS был совсем другой
<mva> @ban $a:BrainFukka
<inkvizitor68sl> где модераторы нравятся всем0 ?
<sun-tehnik> нет.
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыгы
<mva> @mode +b $a:BrainFukka
<jillsmitt> есть
<jillsmitt> это место типа двача
<mva> ^)
<mva> а так же в аду
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<sun-tehnik> везде появится какой-нибудь, извиняюсь, член (во всех смыслах слова) и начнет высирать кирпичи по поводу неправоты модератора. сам такой был
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 ТБ жестких дисков ><
<jillsmitt> модератором быть плохо и обидно
<inkvizitor68sl> а.
<inkvizitor68sl> вру
<shattered> ты гарантируешь это? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> полтора
 * mva протирает плюсомёт салом
<jillsmitt> не ну правота модера весьма относительна и зависит от уровня сознания остальных управляющих
<inkvizitor68sl> хард на 500 сдох
 * mva протирает плюсомёт тролличьим салом
<mva> fixd
<sun-tehnik> винтовку мосина тоже раньше салом натирали..
<mva> оттуда и песенка, собственно
<mva> :)
<jillsmitt> особенно умиляет наличие слепых последователей
<sun-tehnik> а еще пули выпускавшиеся в британии во время первой мировой заворачивались в бумагу пропитанную свинным салом.
<mva> sun-tehnik, ты решил похвастаться своими знаниями по военке? :)
<sun-tehnik> и это вызывало жуткий батхерт у евреев-солдат. которым вера запрещала есть свинину а бумагу с патрон приходилось срывать зубами..
<sun-tehnik> нет просто интересный факт.
<sun-tehnik> mva, а военка мне реально нравится..
<jillsmitt> вера не нужна, если противоречит выживанию
<jillsmitt> думаю батхерт был отключен на время
<sun-tehnik> ну так то да) но возмущались не хило.
<jillsmitt> после праздников в бункерах
<inkvizitor68sl> sun-tehnik, у индусов
<mva> кстати, sun-tehnik
<mva> man Тора
<inkvizitor68sl> и натирали коровьим жиром.
<mva> man Коран
<inkvizitor68sl> свиным натирать нелогично, так как застывает быстро
 * jillsmitt живет в светском государстве, к счастью
<mva> всем семитам, что евреем, что арабам религия разрешает есть свинину, когда они на земле неверных
<mva> :)
<sun-tehnik> inkvizitor68sl, значит я лошара и ни фига не знаю. i'm sorry
<jillsmitt> mva: чтобы не сдохнуть, но предпочитать не разрешается
<inkvizitor68sl> BobrOFF, чопришол?
<mva> jillsmitt, дык
 * jillsmitt ест соленое сальце, маринованное в винце
 * jillsmitt рад, что религиозен
<User848[web]> когда я подключаю style.css мне выдает You don't have permission to access /style.css on this server. права на файл есть. может настройки серва подредачить чтоб был ддоступ?
<sun-tehnik> jillsmitt, а я даже не знаю религиозен я или нет..
<inkvizitor68sl> а что, долбаная бубунта из  своего инсталлятора не умеет создавать RAID ?
<sun-tehnik> по-моему умеет..
<jillsmitt> если ты берешь во внимание религиозные обряды, обычаи и правила - религиозен
<BobrOFF> User848[web]: сначала можно в чем проблема?
<sun-tehnik> jillsmitt, я не религиозен..
<sun-tehnik> ужс..
<inkvizitor68sl> сраная убунта ><
<inkvizitor68sl> вот решил её поставить
<inkvizitor68sl> ну блин
<BobrOFF> !ды
<inkvizitor68sl> говно
<inkvizitor68sl> какого черта в 2010 году Linux не умеет создавать sofw raid из своего инсталлятора ><
<User848[web]> у меня стоит php мускул апач. я пытаюсь подключить диз из файла style.css но он не подключается. а когда я перехожу по адресу http://host/style.css мне выдает You don't have permission to access /style.css on this server. права на файл есть вроде... но все равно не пускает.
<inkvizitor68sl> уродство, сходство, пьянство, мути
<User848[web]> уже хз что делать
<jillsmitt> есть вроде жизнь на марсе
<BobrOFF> .htaccess есть?
<edgbla> хе, я уже попробовал:
<edgbla>  http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/11/25/8
<edgbla> гасит насмерть
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: странно.. в 10.04 есть
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, где ?
<inkvizitor68sl> как его создать ? )
<Offoffoff> Partition Disks
<inkvizitor68sl> да нееее
<inkvizitor68sl> я хочу из инсталлятора
<inkvizitor68sl> так то я и сам через mdadm могу
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя лениво
<Offoffoff> в инсталляторе
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, в gparted ?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм оО
<inkvizitor68sl> и как?
<Zarbis> имеется ноут lenovo v560 со звуковой alc259, трещит звук, в гугле только про отсутствие звука с этой звучкой и вылечивалось оно у всех обновлением на 10.10, есть у кого нибудь светлые идеи?
<Offoffoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html
<inkvizitor68sl> да нафиг сервер
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, десктоп у меня ><
<inkvizitor68sl> десктоп я ставлю
<Offoffoff> аааа
<Offoffoff> ну тогда в livecd
<inkvizitor68sl> raid на десктопе хочу машу вать
<Offoffoff> там доустанови mdadm
<Offoffoff> и жги
<inkvizitor68sl> да ф топку
<sun-tehnik> как в гимпе прямую рисовать?
<inkvizitor68sl> блондинка как эт осделает?
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: блондинке компьютер противопоказан
<inkvizitor68sl> я вот блондинка, хацу райд на десктопе
<jillsmitt> sun-tehnik: контролы и шифты зажимать пробовал?
<inkvizitor68sl> про mdadm ниче не знаю
<jillsmitt> sun-tehnik: когда линию карандашиком чертишь
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: должен быть рядом компьютерщик, который должен грязно попользоваться блондинкой за настройку RAID
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
 * inkvizitor68sl покосился по сторонам
<sun-tehnik> jillsmitt, оу)спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> нету
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: это как закон сохранения энергии
<inkvizitor68sl> вот как мне диск делить мать иго
<inkvizitor68sl> уродство
 * inkvizitor68sl пошёл думать
<jillsmitt> sun-tehnik: все интуитивно просто там, это же гимп
<sun-tehnik> jillsmitt, ну как бэ да) но все же.
<sun-tehnik> jillsmitt, просто до утра нужно нарисовать макет для печати плаката в кабинет физики..в гимпе впервые..Оо
<jillsmitt> sun-tehnik: установи Dia
<Vasilichyurec> привет всем) мужики блютуз работать перестал
<jillsmitt> sun-tehnik: нарисуй там жирную стрелку и подпись, указывающую направление к лесу, в котором они найдут свой плакат
<jillsmitt> =)
<sun-tehnik> jillsmitt, х)
<Vasilichyurec> пишет не могу управлять питанием устройства
<sun-tehnik> jillsmitt, не не вариант..за не выполнение грозит кара. аналньная. без вазелина.
<Toxa_Russia> Вечер добрый! подскажите, как обновить вайн из консоли
<parfux> реп вайна добавь и переустанови
<Toxa_Russia> ок, спасибо!
<Vasilichyurec> привет всем) мужики блютуз работать перестал
<Vasilichyurec> пишет не могу управлять питанием устройства
<sun-tehnik> как можно в гимпе таблицу нарисовать, а?
 * sun-tehnik всерьез подумывает о идее со стрелкой в лес..
<andy__> Товарищи, доброго времени суток! Помогите кто-нить чайнику как поставить пакет с раширением tar.gz
<sun-tehnik> это не пакет
<sun-tehnik> архив с исходниками
<andy__> архив?
<sun-tehnik> именно
<andy__> и как его ставить?
<mva> никак
<sun-tehnik> его нужно распаковать и откомплиировать исходники
<andy__> ??
<andy__> так как ?
<inkvizitor68sl> andy__, никак.
<inkvizitor68sl> andy__, в смысле.
<inkvizitor68sl> andy__, тебе - никак
<mva> sun-tehnik, в болшинстве случев - не нужно
<sun-tehnik> ибо есть в репозиториях
<sun-tehnik> что за программа?
<sun-tehnik> andy__,  что за программа?
<andy__> да, вообще интересно как устанавливать такое?
<parfux> распакуй
<andy__> ну
<andy__> и дальше?
<parfux> cd  в папку
<sun-tehnik> и исходники в терминале откомпилируй
<parfux> ./configure
<parfux> amke
<sun-tehnik> ./configure
<sun-tehnik> make
<andy__> а де эта папка))??
<parfux> ой make
<parfux> sudo make install
<andy__> ща попробую
<sun-tehnik> "эта папка" это место куда ты архив распаковываешь
 * sun-tehnik ушел в форточки.
<parfux> а как работает команда ":(){ :|: & };:"
<andy__> папка надо обозвать cd
<andy__> &&
<andy__> ??
<parfux> нет
<parfux> cd команда изменения папки
<parfux> cd /home/user/parogram_to_compile
<andy__> нужно зайти в эту папку и в теминале скомандовать св
<andy__> cd
<parfux> открываеш терминал
<parfux> пишеш cd /home/your_username/papka_v_kotoriji_raspakoval
<parfux> пишеш ./configure
<parfux> пишеш make
<parfux> пишеш sudo make install
<parfux> но программа в меню обычно не появится
<parfux> запускать тоже надо черезтерминал
<andy__> всё не слава богу(((
<andy__> чё ж так -то криво всё надо делать
<parfux> криво?
<andy__> действительно ебунта
<parfux> вы просто ещепросвещения не достигли
<parfux> что за программа то?
<parfux> в убунте очнь редко надо компилировать программы
<parfux> она скорее всего есть в репозитории
<andy__> лдано, спс всем кто помог
<parfux> сдался?
<andy__> не совсем
<andy__> решил погуглить)))
<parfux> правильно правильно...
<andy__> )))
<andy__> А чё вообще лучше Ubuntu или Linux Mint?
<parfux> что больше нравится то и лутьше
<parfux> дело вкуса
<parfux> в минте все из коробки...
<parfux> в убунте почти все
<andy__> я так понимаю особо разницы в них нет, а кромя интерфейса
<parfux> да
 * mva натирает банзаммер салом andy__
<mva> andy__, кто тебя звал в приват?
<mva> andy__, сейчас выкину, ещё раз так сделаешь
<mva> @voice andy__
<andy__> mva - ты типа админ?
<parfux> =)
<parfux> ладно тебе ругатся
<mva> andy__, нет ,я типа вася с улицы
<mva> мимо проходил
<andy__> ну всякое бывает
<jillsmitt> вася, пошли
<jillsmitt> там наливают
<andy__> пошли
<jillsmitt> -1
<staff_nowa> всем привет в чём подвог на /etc/init.d/amavis start вот так ругается can't locate DBI.pm
<staff_nowa> что это за ошибка ни как не могу найти решение
<John_Zoidberg> люди, помогите) не работает микрофон. нашел на форуме статью http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa , делаю как там написано после первой команды "make" получается такая ошибка: make[3]: *** [/home/user/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o] Ошибка 1
<John_Zoidberg> make[2]: *** [/home/user/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore] Ошибка 2
<John_Zoidberg> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/user/alsa-driver-1.0.23] Ошибка 2
<John_Zoidberg> make[1]: Выход из каталога `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-23-generic'
<John_Zoidberg> make: *** [compile] Ошибка 2
<Uinston> вечер всем
<mva> John_Zoidberg, выкинь её
<jillsmitt> staff_nowa: не может найти DBI.pm
<mva> во-первых, пересборка альсы тебе не поможет
<mva> во-вторых рекомендуется всегда юзать альсу из ядра
<John_Zoidberg> mva: а как же быть?
<mva> в-третьих, осиль alsamixer
<staff_nowa> а что это за DBI.pm от куда его взять :?
<parfux> Если у вас в Ubuntu нет звука, не работает микрофон или неправильно настроены каналы вывода звука, то вам придётся скачать и пересобрать вручную систему вывода звука ALSA.
<parfux> 100 пробем 1 решение
<John_Zoidberg> mva: а что мне делать с этим alsamixer' ом?
<serega3907> ребят что означает в синаптике бла-бла-бла-dbg ???
<parfux> запустить
<Uinston> John_Zoidberg: в терминале запусттиьт
<jillsmitt> serega3907: отладочные символы
<John_Zoidberg> эт я уже сделал, а дальше?
<Uinston> serega3907: дебаг
<John_Zoidberg> все на максимум поставить?
<serega3907> с какой целью их вообще ставят?
<parfux> громкость регулируй каналов
<jillsmitt> это помогает производить отладку и отправлять более полные сообщения об ошибке
<serega3907> на хромиум их нужно ставить? просто они 126 мб весят
<jillsmitt> нет
<parfux> нет
<jillsmitt> не нужно ставить дебаг если ты не разработчик и пользователь гнома одновременно
<jillsmitt> в кедах можно ставить, чтобы получить точный отчет для багрепорта
<Uinston> Где можно почитать сравнение OB и FB ? Так чтобы поподробнее) юзаю fb, просто интересно в чем разница вообще
<serega3907> ясно,спасибо
<serega3907> еще такой вопрос,скажите чем отличается chrome от chromium ?
<serega3907> и что лучше использовать?
<jillsmitt> тип компиляции разный
<jillsmitt> не имеет значения
<serega3907> для обычного пользователя это одно и тоже?
<Uinston> serega3907: ну почти)
<kaljan> Привет, читали на хабре про "уязвимость" в линуксе ? )
<jillsmitt> для обычного пользователя это разные вещи
<jillsmitt> установи тот, потом дургой и сравни
<jillsmitt> GUI отличаются
<jillsmitt> kaljan: про какую из?
<Uinston> serega3907: твой вопрос правельней задать так: В чем разница GOOGLE Chrome и Chromium
<Uinston> serega3907: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium
<serega3907> ну я так и хотел спросить
<jillsmitt> задача выполняется на ура обоими вариантами
<parfux> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium#.D0.9E.D1.82.D0.BB.D0.B8.D1.87.D0.B8.D1.8F_.D0.BE.D1.82_Google_Chrome
<Uinston> serega3907: На основе Chromium создаётся браузер Google Chrome, а также ряд других альтернативных веб-обозревателей.
<kaljan> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/108835/
<kaljan> вот )
<jillsmitt> я читал
<jillsmitt> это надо не на хабре читать
<jillsmitt> а быть подписаным на lkml
<jillsmitt> соответственно и далее читать обсуждение
 * jillsmitt хабрска
<kaljan> еще разок, lkml - что это ? )
<kaljan> лол, понял
<shattered> linux-kernel@
<jillsmitt> kaljan: не верю своим глазам
<jillsmitt> ц ц ц
<kaljan> ?
<jillsmitt> да ниче
<kaljan> jillsmitt: ты можешь объяснить, что происходит в этом бесконечном цикле?
<jillsmitt> нет
<jillsmitt> это магия
<kaljan> да нет, не магия )
<kaljan> это доказывает, что С силен ;D
<jillsmitt> kaljan: это указывает на человеческий фактор во всем
<kaljan> ну, и это тоже
<kaljan> ладно, я спать
<jillsmitt> у меня система не падает, но тормозит ужасно
<jillsmitt> и нетворк менеджер не может поддерживать содинение долго
<serega3907> блин никак не получается,кто нибудь делал чтоб в браузере флеш ролики обрабатывались видеокартой? проц загружается на 50% что на фаерфоксе,что на хроме/хромиуме. Помогите
<jillsmitt> у тебя каких годов ведро?
<serega3907> 3 годе
<serega3907> года
<serega3907> проц амд х2 5000+
<serega3907> видео нвидиа 9800 GT
<serega3907> памяти 4 гб
<jillsmitt> ну у меня и на буке 4 гига
<jillsmitt> так тормозить не должно
<serega3907> система убунту 10.04 i386
<serega3907> в том то и дело что не должно
<serega3907> мне кажется что видюха никакого участия не принимает в браузере по флеш
<parfux> ага
<serega3907> один проц пыхтит
<parfux> не принимает
<serega3907> ну а должна?
<jillsmitt> да у меня тоже и при этом не тормозит
<jillsmitt> дай линк где тормозит
<Uinston> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TaVigs8Who&feature=related
<parfux> флешплеер для линукс не поддерживает аппартное ускорение
<serega3907> да везде,ну например http://fast-torrent.ru/
<parfux> ни OpenCL ни отрисовки
<serega3907> загрузка проца 35-50%
<Uinston> parfux: флэш и линукс это вообще не круто =(
<parfux> ага
<jillsmitt> я не пойму
<parfux> ждем хтмл5
<jillsmitt> с каких пор загрузка проца 30% - тормозит?
<jillsmitt> ты проц купил, чтобы его не использовать чтоли?
<mva> =)))
<mva> не флешем
<mva> лично мне, например, жалко тратить процессорное время на флеш
<jillsmitt> судя по ресурсу на котором он сидит, больше не чем
<jillsmitt> ну не ходи по флешу да и все
<serega3907> понятно
<Uinston> firefox 4 убог дизайном =\
<jillsmitt> мне его жалко тратить вообще на воспроизведение этих флешек
<jillsmitt> любых
<serega3907> короче от проблемы нужно убегать а не решать?так?
<jillsmitt> я еще балдею с придурков, которые поставят 8 гигов памяти и сидят в этом своем диспетчере, программы, название которых им не знакомо, пытаются завершить
<parfux> почему
<jillsmitt> serega3907: короче нет проблемы тут
<jillsmitt> это типичная ситуация
<Silicone> привет люди ;)
<serega3907> на висте загрузка 10-15% здесь половина проца,разница есть помоему
<parfux> приоритет плугин контейнер мб поставь
<Silicone> все любителти убунту любят пиво? :)
<jillsmitt> здесь нет аппаратной реализации проигрывания рекламы serega3907
<parfux> не люблю не пивоне убунту
<serega3907> без пива в убунту ниак)))))))))))))))
<Silicone> :)))))
<serega3907> здесь это в убунту?
<inkvizitor68sl> !скн Ю Ьувшпщ
<Silicone> ну и зря.. убунту с пивком, ухххх как идет :)
<inkvizitor68sl> !cry > Medigo
<jillsmitt> serega3907: вообще в gnu/linux
<serega3907> ясно,спасибо ребят,буду знать
<serega3907> хреново конечно
<jillsmitt> тем не менее, я не заморачиваюсь насчет четверти или трети загрузки cpu, это не переключает режим cpufreqd
<Rexonafix> 1
<parfux> gnash swfdec умеют вроде видео показывать
<jillsmitt> serega3907: это только начало
<parfux> еще какаятобыла новая
<jillsmitt> гнеш старье же
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<parfux> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightspark
<jillsmitt> 0.4.3
<jillsmitt> потрясно =)
<serega3907> его совместно с флеш плеером адобе нельзя применять?
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, там Medigo рьяно желает разбаниться. настолько рьяно, что задолбал меня в привате.
<inkvizitor68sl> правила прочитать не удосужился.
<inkvizitor68sl> недельку от меня добавь, если что
<parfux> можно два ярляка сделать
<parfux> чтобы с обычным флешем и с ним
<Rexonafix> ребята, у меня вот такая проблема, не подскажите, что делать? http://10pix.ru/view/3326/2845943/
<mva> ок
<mva> :)
<parfux> нтфс раздел?
<Rexonafix> нет, ext4
<jillsmitt> че натворил?
<parfux> хм
<parfux> а под рутом?
<parfux> можно посмотреть?
<Rexonafix> хз
<parfux> мб попробуеш?
<luda_> как узнать модель видеокарты?
<inkvizitor68sl> luda_, sudo lshw
<parfux> lspci
<Rexonafix> parfux, не продвинут я сильно)
<Silicone> хотел уже написать everest :)
<parfux> sudo passwd ПАРОЛЬ && su ПАРОЛЬ && cd /media/Data
<inkvizitor68sl> parfux, а просто sudo ls /media/Data не катит по твоему) ?
<mva> dmidecode забыли посоветовать
<parfux> аа
<mva> =)
<parfux> тупанул
<parfux> ахаха
<Rexonafix> нифига...
<parfux> что пишет?
<luda_> как поставить драйвера на radeon x1300 ?
<Rexonafix> ls: невозможно получить доступ к /media/data: Нет такого файла или каталога
<inkvizitor68sl> luda_, лучше купить нвидию или интел
<parfux> data с маленькой буквы?
<Sergey_IT> luda_, никак - узай из коробки - других нет
<luda_> денег нет ) а на радеон реально дрова поставить ?
<parfux> можно!
<parfux> nouvau поддерживает RS690
<Uinston> mb: sudo mc и там посмотреть на существование и права доступа "/media/data" ?
<luda_> карта мощная, а ежи подвисают (
<Sergey_IT> luda_, нет, разве что откатиться на 8.04
<parfux> и xf86-video-ati
<Rexonafix> если пишу с большой, то ничего не отвечает
<parfux> опенсур драйвер хороший
<parfux> для х1300
<parfux> воь
<Sergey_IT> плохой
<parfux> теперь ls
<luda_> Sergey_IT: а почему на 8 есть а на 10 нету?
<Sergey_IT> компиз не работает
<Uinston> а зачем ты писал с маленькйо?
<Rexonafix> хз, просто
<parfux> потомучто старый дравер на новое ядро не ставится
<luda_> печаль... спасибо
<Sergey_IT> luda_, поддержку для новых ядер прекратили
<Uinston> Rexonafix: но я бы советовал через mc это делать ибо интерфейс как-никак)
<luda_> почему прекратили ?? Сергей, можешь дать ссылки на статьи где почитать про ето можно?
<Sergey_IT> luda_, на форуме поищи "старая ATI радеон драйвер 10.04" типа
<luda_> ясно, спасибо
 * Uinston хотел на ночь скзать, что gimpbox ТРУ
<Sergey_IT> luda_, хотя если игр не надо, все работает
<luda_> да но, перед снов партеечку в hedgewars люблю сыграть, а без дров подтормаживает
<jillsmitt> есть вариант откатить иксу
<jillsmitt> но судя по нику, самостоятельно сделать это будет проблемно
<jillsmitt> х1300 х1350 работают на 1.6
<jillsmitt> всмысле их дрова от ати
<Sergey_IT> про откатит где то на форуме тема есть
<jillsmitt> я бы на убунту не стал этого делать
<inkvizitor68sl> luda_, переездажай в мск, тут помогут =)
<jillsmitt> прописка нужна? =) хехе
<Sergey_IT> не перезжай - все сломают и скажут, что так и было
<luda_> а x1300 ето очень старая карточка?
<inkvizitor68sl> она не старая
<Sergey_IT> 7лет
<inkvizitor68sl> она тупая
<inkvizitor68sl> и убогая
<inkvizitor68sl> 9600 и то лучше
<luda_> печально )
<Sergey_IT> у меня и 9600 и 9200 работают )
<inkvizitor68sl> мда оО
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно, что ж за дрова то там для х1300
<jillsmitt> почему тупая и убогая?
<jillsmitt> карта как карта
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня хеджы не тормозят на интеле в ееепц
<luda_> ладна, всем спасибо
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, зато на них карлсонов для охлаждения не стоит
<inkvizitor68sl> на интелях тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> и на многих нвидиях
<NoOova> Народ чем я могу PDF как jpeg сохранить?
<parfux> pdf2pnm
<parfux> чтото такое
<NoOova> там 100 страниц
<NoOova> мне не в pnm а в jpg надо
<NoOova> =) лекции в телефон закиниуть
<parfux> щас дам скрипт
<NoOova> imagemagic? =))))))))
<parfux> не
<Odigem> q
<Odigem> О чем треп?
<Odigem> Q
<parfux> convert *.gif -adjoin RISO22030-2009.pdf
<parfux> это в пдф конерти
<parfux> а как пдф на страницы ращипить в мане ненашол
<flintstone> привет всем
<Odigem> Наскриншоть
<flintstone> кто игрался с линукс минт? какой из них самый шустрый? и возможна ли установка типа alternate?
<Fylh_if> линукс минт никому не нужен
<Odigem> И мне тоже
<Fylh_if> кодеки можно и самому  доставить
<Fylh_if> вот и вся разница
<Fylh_if> ставь убунту лучше
<flintstone> ноут древний 400 мгц проц и 128 рам
<Odigem> И че?
<flintstone> xubuntu alternate установилось но не запустилось
<flintstone> нужно ченить еще легче..
<Fylh_if> выкинь такой ноут
<Fylh_if> или продай, как раритет
<flintstone> бля, я уже таких советов наслушался..
<Fylh_if> лол, купишь крутую желизяку
<flintstone> нормально, дельно ктонибудь может чтото сказать?
<Fylh_if> есть какой то лиукс
<Fylh_if> для слабых компов
<Fylh_if> специально
<parfux> хахах
<parfux> все просто
<flintstone> какой? я их уже несколько перепробовал
<Fylh_if> мой друг ставил его на нуот своей мамке
<parfux> convert 1.pdf prefix_.jpg
<Fylh_if> я не помню названия
<Fylh_if> вроде на р начиналось имя дистра
<flintstone> папи линукс и убунту лайт херня
<parfux> мм
<parfux> каков ваш уровень знаний?
<flintstone> я поражаюсь как можно делать легкие дистры для слабых компов с установкой с лайв сд...
<flintstone> они же пердят при установки и виснут..
<parfux> можно выкинуть DE и сделать связку openbox+tint2
<parfux> arch поставь, если нормально разбираешся
<flintstone> parfux: вроде как разбираюсь.. но не пробовал..
<parfux> попробуй... сам под себя настроиш
<XuMuK> всем ку
<Odigem> Ку
<Odigem> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Odigem> !omg
<ubuntuhelp> (18:39:24) seenka: я тут новости почитал... вот теперь думаю как с 8.10 слезть на 8.04 (18:40:14) seenka: ну  для 8.04  200 обновлений (18:40:26) seenka: а для 8.10 шишь
<Odigem> У меня гном чета хочет
<Odigem> Никак низя вырубить
<Odigem> Де можна глянуть че ему надо?
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<Odigem> Q
<Odigem> Куку
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-26
<jillsmitt_m_> Пинг
<jillsmitt_m_> Ping
<jillsmitt_m_> ping
<ubuntuhelp> jillsmitt_m_, Fail!
<jillsmitt_m_> Довольно быстро
<tradakad> ПРивет всем
<coelho88> hello
<coelho88> can anyone say me something in russian?
<coelho88> Berkov: hello
<Berkov> и вам здрасьте
<academ> На чем лучше построить маршрутизатор с двумя провайдерами интернета и одним ВПН, что позволить грамотно настроить маршрутизацию между этими каналами ?
<Uinston> вот и поспал =\
<academ> Второй провайдер нужен как резервный, для ограниченного количество количества ресурсов в случае вылета основного
<Volkodav>  дв валом таких раутеров
<Volkodav> Циска вон RV016 например
<academ> Не правильно выразился, не маршрутизатор, а маршрутизацию
<academ> Сервер создать нужно
<Volkodav> софтовое решение в смысле ?
<academ> Ага
<Volkodav> тоже хватает поделок таких
<academ> На железяки типа Циска, мне начальство денег не даст
<Volkodav> и открытых много
<Volkodav> тогда виатту какую нить поставь и все дела
<academ> Я вот думаю на базе какой аперационке это строить ?
<Volkodav> есть на лине есть на фре - моновар неплохая кстати но не помню умеет ли 2 WAN  jyf
<academ> С Линем работаю, но часто слышу про фри, стоит ли изучать ещё одну ось для этого дела ?
<academ> *фряху
<Volkodav>  не обязательно - ставь виатту http://www.vyatta.org/
<Volkodav> приятель работает с ней - всё прекрасно говорит
<Volkodav> я с ней на самой их заре игрался
<Volkodav> всё что ты написал она умеет и ещё в 3 раза больше
<academ> А трафик считать и неугодным ужимать ?
<chelaxe> test
<ubuntuhelp> chelaxe, Fail!
<chelaxe> ку
<Volkodav> и начальству цена понравится наверняка.....:)
<Volkodav> academ: машинка есть под раутер ?
<academ> На виртуальной буду поднимать
<Vitls> äÏÂÒÏÇÏ ×ÒÅÍÅÎÉ ÓÕÔÏË
<ubuntuhelp> Vitls! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Volkodav> ну так грузи образ и вперёд
<Vitls> Простите, так видно?
<academ> Нормально
<Volkodav> на какой виртуалке кстати ?
<academ> на KVM
<Volkodav> она похоже только Xen and VMware умеет
<Vitls> Господа. Есть 10.10 Desktop на нетбуке asus eee 1015pem. Не пашут некоторые клавишы вроде отключения радиомодуля или тачпада. Может чего установить дополнительно нужно? Управление яркостью и громкостью работает.
<Volkodav> academ: вот про эту тоже слышал хорошие отзывы http://m0n0.ch/wall/
<academ> Vitls врятли найдешь, тут нужно ручками править
<Volkodav> Vitls:  на форуме asus eee смотри - там много всего интересного
<chelaxe> Vitls: гдето было у самого 1005р, но чесно сказать я просто забил на этот недостаток
<Volkodav> academ: QoS  умеет  bandwidth management Vyatta
<academ> Volkodav это что ?
<Volkodav>  управление трафиком - ужимание неугодных как ты сказал
<Volkodav> ну и вот этот пожалуй достоин внимания http://www.endian.com/en/community/
<Vitls> chelaxe: я тоже почти забил, но хочется совершенства :-)
<chelaxe> Vitls: из за этого желания у меня работы много
<Volkodav> совершество - это мимолётное состояние
<Volkodav> academ: вот крутани демо версию прямо с их сервака и посомотри что он умеет http://www.endian.com/en/products/demo/
<Volkodav> а здесь фичи http://www.endian.com/en/products/features/utm-24-feature-list/
<academ> Volkodav нужно чтото распространенное, чтобы было кому потом вопросы задавать, причем на русском, с буржуйским языком пока плохо :-)
<Volkodav> на русском маркете я не в курсах - а вопросы по такого уровня игрушкам задают обычно в тех поддержку за бабки или ковыешь сам - по другому ещё не придумали:)
<rem_lex> =) если есть бабки - то обычно юзают хардарные игрушки... а если нет бабок и с буржуйским плохо - юзают ломаный микротик
<Volkodav> хехе
<Volkodav> действительно речь идёт о софте коммерческого уровня и лучше Виатты (=халява) я не слышал
<rem_lex> к стати в плане нарезки трафика микротик вполне корешер, они кастрировали iproute2 и на нем успешно нарезал трафик для 2к юзверей онлайн и трафиком примерно в 1гбит + нат
<Volkodav> вот тебе http://freesco.org.ua/ тоже халява плиз
<Dimon> çäðàâñòâóéòå, íå ïîäñêàæåòå Ubuntu ïîäõîäèò ïîä ñåðâåð 1Ñ 8 ?
<ubuntuhelp> Dimon! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Volkodav> непонятный зверь хохляцкого разлива :-D
<Volkodav> вон по ней с 2007 года по русски народ пишет тут вовсю http://system-administrators.info/?p=2418
<chelaxe> какой командой можно скопировать всю инфу из /media/disk1 в /media/disk2/papka1
<Volkodav> cp
<chelaxe> пишу cp /media/disk1 /media/disk2/papka1 а он мне только файлы копирует а папки пропускает
<Volkodav> рекурсивно нужно
<chelaxe> ммм это как
<Volkodav> cp -r
<Volkodav> cp -r /media/disk1/* /media/disk2/papka1
<Volkodav>  вот так как то
<Volkodav> так ладно пора и тусануться поехать
<Volkodav> всем пока
<Dimon> ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> Dimon! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Ahton> всем привет :)
<Ahton> может мне кто нибудь помочь со скриптом на линуксе?
<Dimon> привет всем, стоит ли Ubuntu ставить на серв под 1С 8 ?
<mva> Ahton, линукс это такой язык?
<RosDoc> актуально ставить Ubuntu на серв под 1С 8 ?
<mva> что значит "актуально"?
<RosDoc> стоит или нет? многи ли сложностей при развертки сервака?
<mva> для вендузятника - много
<mva> для unix/;inux-админа — мало
<mva> *linux
<RosDoc> прост надо поставить серв на лине для 1С8, почитав комменты в нете какой линь лполучше будет, остановил свой выбор на этом
<mva> во-первых, линь — это рыба
<Ahton> mva, простите, вы не смогли бы мне помочь со скриптом для линукса?
<mva> во-вторых, Gentoo в этос плане лучше, на самом деле, но её не сможет поставить простой вендузятник с улицы. Так что остаётся убунта, да
<mva> в-третьих, ставь конечно, никто не запрещает
<mva> !ask|Ahton
<ubuntuhelp> Ahton: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mva> Ahton, конкретные вопросы, пожалуйста.
<RosDoc> различия Gentoo и Ubuntu именно под 1С ?
<mva> в Gentoo есть готовые пакеты
<mva> с 1С
<Ahton> mva, мне нужно чтобы линукс цеплялся по ssh к кошке, на кошку вход без пароля, только имя пользователя есть, и подключившись - делал эмуляцию нажатия кнопки enter - такое возможно?
<mva> Ahton, ну, возможно, что прокатит echo -e "\n"|ssh user@koshka
<Landgraff> хватит мучать животное садисты......
<amigo> гг
<mva> Ahton, а почему так не секурно? почему ключики не используются?
<Landgraff> mva: во слуха не знаешь каким боком заставить отключатся тачпад при втыкании мыши под 10.04 ?
<Landgraff> mva: я так понимаю копать надо в сторону udev ?
<mva> был где-то костыль
<mva> да
<mva> кто-то на гентушной конференции так делал
<mva> но мне было не интересно, ибо у меня кнопка есть
<Landgraff> mva: да заморочка в том что костыль не пашет...
<mva> в общем, я чпрошу :)
<mva> *спрошу
<Landgraff> mva: кнопка и у меня есть но плин запарило её тыкать
<Landgraff> я чаше нетбук с мышой юзаю нежели нет
<Ahton> mva, а мы в дмз :)
<mva> Ahton, а какая разница. Думаешь некому залезть на кошку без пароля кроме тебя? :)
<Ahton> mva, ааа, ты про это :) а это ограниченный юзер, при заходе по ссш можно только нажать ентер, это чтобы конфиг на кошку загрузить с tftp :) по этому пути ничего не получится сделать с кошкой :)
<Landgraff> mva: не ну что это за зоофилия ? :)
<Landgraff> Ahton: был бы путь......
<mva> Ahton, угу, а если сначала подменить конфиг, а потом нажать ентер? :)
<Landgraff> Ahton: а уж про повышение привелегий я молчу.....
<Ahton> а конфиг на другой машине лежит, и к ней подключится может тока кошка - файервол настроили что остальные соединения режутся
<Ahton> не пугайте меня так сильно :))
<Landgraff> Ahton: а настроили как по mac или ip ?
<Ahton> по ip кошки
<Landgraff> Ahton: ну удачи что ли :)
<mva> да как не настрой
<mva> и ip можно подменить и мак
<Landgraff> да это то понятно что пофиг
<mva> и даже логин
<mva> без ssh-ключей и ssl-сертификатов это не безопасно ни разу
<mva> :)
<Landgraff> mva: ну да это как простите оральный секс без презерватива подцепить один фиг можно :)
<Ahton> ребят, а вот еще вопрос - кто вообще хорошо владеет написанием скриптов на линуксе? :)
<mva> Landgraff, ну, на самом деле, презерватив не защизает ни от беременности, ни от болезней :)
<Ahton> mva, скриптик с парсингом
<Landgraff> mva: велика сила плацебо :)
<mva> Ahton, линукс — это не язык, а название ядра ОС
<Ahton> в таком деле может кто нить помочь?
<mva> скрипты пишутся на Shell'е
<mva> конкретнее - чаще всего на sh, bash, zsh
<mva> и да, я владею
<Ahton> mva, в личку стукну?
<Landgraff> mva: палищься :)
<mva> Ahton, а почему не здесь?
<mva> не, ну если так хочется — стучи
<mva> хоть один человек на этом канале соблюдает этикет :)
<mva> и то приятно :)
<Landgraff> стучать надо в бубен коллеги :)
<Landgraff> mva: угу этикет на канале саппорта это мистика :)
<chravn> Всем здрасте
<paul11> привет
<hunter-12> ку
<paul11> :)
<chravn> куда лучше правила для iptables запихнуть чтобы при старте системы запускались?
<paul11> как вы думаете, если поднять виртуалку и поставить на неё виндовс и поставить на него lineage, будет работать?
<paul11> Ж)
<hunter-12> paul11: может быть..
<hunter-12> кс работает
<paul11> со звуком?
<hunter-12> paul11: наверно да
<hunter-12> если в вин звук будет
<paul11> в кс есть?
<hunter-12> главное чтоб с графикой)
<hunter-12> тоесть
<chravn> paul11:  линага под вайном нормально пашет.
<paul11> я пробовал, но везде пишут что frost не проходит. я пробовал - не проходит :)
<chravn>  paul11: у меня брат настраивал.
<chravn> а светил науки тут нет пока ?
<mva> [13:03:35] <paul11>  как вы думаете, если поднять виртуалку и поставить на неё виндовс и поставить на него lineage, будет работать?
<mva> нет, не будет
<mva> и да, задроты не нужны
<paul11> злые вы
<hunter-12> paul11: угу
<paul11> я не задрот - никогда не играл в линейку, хотел попробовать. в ВОВ играл в общей сложности часа 3 в жизни. обычный вопрос задаешь - тебя засирают тут же
<paul11> way to go
<mva> нет, не обычный
<mva> а 1000 раз решённый в гугле
<chravn> а куда лучше ззаписать правила для iptables чтобы они при старте системы запускались.
<mva> и засирают не из-за "обычного вопроса", а из-за того, что нарушаегь правила сетевого этикета
<paul11> в каком месте?
<mva> !sq| paul11
<ubuntuhelp> paul11: Как правильно задавать вопросы: http://parallel.ru/cluster/smart-questions-ru.html
<mva> chravn, /etc/rc.local или как-то так. Не помнюб я уже убунты эти
<paul11> я искал ответы в других местах - везде написано, что frost не работает под вайном. поинтересовался чисто теоретически..
<chravn> mva: туда и собирался просто думал это будет плохим тоном
<mva> chravn, ну, в генте есть такая штука, как iptables-save +  rc-скрипты для них
<mva> когда система "ложится" — сохраняется дамп из iptables
<mva> когда поднимается обратно - дамп разворачивается
<mva> :)
<chravn> sudo iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING 1 -d ! 192.168.250.0/255.255.255.0 -i eth0 -p tcp -m multiport --dports 80,8080 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.250.1:3128
<chravn> где ошибся?
<chravn> ругается на устаревшие отрицания
<chelaxe> я тут cp -r /papka/* /papka/ запустил и теперь не знаю что именно он в данный момент копирует. и копирует ли?!
<chravn> сонтрол+с
<chelaxe> ммм ну он вроде бы еще не все скопировал... а так я его отменю
<chravn> chelaxe:   как гласил один дем теперь ты знаешь что таоке рекурсия
<chravn> ты рекурсивно папку саму в себя купируешь это бесконечно продолжаться будет
<chravn> у меня был случай когда бекап папки диделю сам себя архивировал )))
<chelaxe> ой  cp -r /papka/* /papka1/ вот так
<chravn> ааа ну тогда он копирует пока.
<yury7474> доброго всем
<chravn> и плодить сущьности в корне плохой тон.
<chravn> ку
<chelaxe> ну это я и так понял что он работает я про другое не знаешь как посмотреть файловую активность или еще че нить ото это команда работает но молчит что делает сколько осталось неясно
<yury7474> подскажите плиз как микрофон подключить к убунте 10.04 чтоб было самопрослушивание во внешней аудиосистеме?
<chravn> chelaxe:   не интересовался никогда чесное слово
<chelaxe> я вот тоже а ща преперло
<chravn> yury7474: 8-)
<chelaxe> yury7474: эт что то типо комп сам себя слушает? или я не догнал?
<chravn> chelaxe:  кстате интересно.  может кто и знает. но если узнаешь то пиши
<chelaxe> jr
<chelaxe> ok
<paul11> yury7474, в винде используется ASIO драйвер
<yury7474> нет надо просто в зал вещать с микрофона
<yury7474> подключенного к убунте
<yury7474> к убунте же подключ. аудиосистема
<chravn> а в настройках звука смотрел?
<yury7474> музычка звучит, а микрофон не т
<chravn> yury7474:  там прям менюшка есть называется выход и вход )
<yury7474> да там все выбрано правильно, иначе бы музон не шол в колонки через аудиосистему
<yury7474> микрофон то реагирует когда в него чтото бормочешь
<paul11> больше не к чему микрофон подключить? как комп с убунтой в колонки воткнут?
<mva> yury7474, alsamixer
<mva> вкладка Capture
<yury7474> схема такая: микрофон воткн. в соотв. джек в убунте, в АЛСЕ выбрано устройство ввода и вывода правильно
<yury7474> дальше из убунты звук идет в аудиосистему
<yury7474> музыка (радио и т.д.) слышно в колонках аудиосистемы
<DebianClone> Кто поможет?
<yury7474> а звук с микрофона - нет
<mva> yury7474,
<mva> yury7474, alsamixer
<mva> вкладка Capture
<mva> !ask| DebianClone
<ubuntuhelp> DebianClone: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<yury7474> mva там все ровно и верно выбрано
<mva> yury7474, если бы было верно — работало бы
<Aceler> Гм. Кто-нибудь ставил sun-java6-jre на ubuntu Server 10.04 на Amazon EC2? Пакет тупо вешает мне виртуальную машину с концами. Моя застрял.
<yury7474> движок на микрофон раегирует, а звука нет
<DebianClone> Зарегил я домен для динамического ip. Открываю свой сайт http://intrusivebot.dyndns-server.com/ Короче, не вносятся изминения, когда яредактирую страничку
<paul11> должен быть пульт какой-нибудь. неужели комп воткнуть напрямую в усилитель?
<vazadorojniy> Добрый день!
<mva> yury7474, alsamixer
<mva> вкладка Capture
<yury7474> да там аудиосистема,
<vazadorojniy> рябята, срочно нужна помощь
<mva> ПРАВИЛЬНО настроить входы
<mva> !ask| vazadorojniy
<ubuntuhelp> vazadorojniy: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<vazadorojniy> в школе поставил edubuntu 10.10. Через каждые 3 мин гаснет экран и требует авторизацию юзера
<mva> vazadorojniy, обычный скринсейвер
<vazadorojniy> все галочки убраны
<DebianClone> Никто мне ничем не посожет?
<yury7474> может програма есть типа ди джейского пульта для этого?
<vazadorojniy> скринсейвер отключен, к тому же
<DebianClone> вроде прописал в конфигах
<vazadorojniy> gnome-screensaver удалил напрочь
<vazadorojniy> глюк не пропадает
<paul11> yury7474, я не понял, между компом и усилителем есть пульт?
<vazadorojniy> искал в инете, проблема не у меня одного, но ответов нет
<mva> vazadorojniy, залогинься в консоли и смотри на процессы когда просит пароль
<vazadorojniy> смотрел в логах gdm
<mva> yury7474, сколько раз тебе повторить, что ты настроил микрофон не правильно?
<yury7474> paul11 нет пульта - есть аудиосистема, там выбор входящего оборудования
<mva> vazadorojniy, еще раз повторить?
<yury7474> mva там все правильно, твы не понял
<yury7474> мне надо громкую связь
<vazadorojniy> в ьуыыфпуы,
<yury7474> скайп с ним работает
<paul11> а микрофон нельзя воткнуть в аудиосистему миную ноут?
<vazadorojniy> в messages?
<mva> yury7474, ещё раз говорю. ЕСЛИ БЫ БЫЛО ПРАВИЛЬНО — ЗВУК БЫ ШЕЛ И В ПРИЛОЖЕНИЯ И В КОЛОНКИ
<yury7474> нет
<paul11> *минуЯ
<yury7474> в том то и весь х..
<mva> yury7474, а так, как в колонки идёт, то НЕПРАВИЛЬНО
<paul11> только один вход, да?
<mva> @kick yury7474 здесь не матерятся
<paul11> какие же вы злобные
<chravn> mva:  какойто ты сегодня агресивный ))
<mva> нет
<vazadorojniy> подскажите, как это сделать?
<vazadorojniy> залогинься в консоли и смотри на процессы когда просит пароль
<vazadorojniy> ,,
<vazadorojniy> ??
<mva> vazadorojniy, sudo apt-get install htop
<vazadorojniy> мин
<mva> дожидаешься, когда начинает просить пароль
<mva> переключаешься в консоль (Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<mva> логинишься
<mva> и набираешь htop
<mva> @mode +b $a:DebianClone
<chravn> mva: тут необходимость возникла посмотреть процент выполнения команды cp  это реально?
<mva> нет, на сколько мне известно
<mva> с dd — такое можно
<mva> а с cp, вроде, нет
<mva> хотя надо почитать ман на эту тему
<vazadorojniy> открылись процессы
<vazadorojniy> дальше что?
<vazadorojniy> ???
<chravn> Никак не пойму в чём проблема iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -d ! 192.168.250.0/24 -p tcp -m multiport --dport 80,8080 -j DNAT --to 192.168.250.1:3128 ->  Using intrapositioned negation (`--option ! this`) is deprecated in favor of extrapositioned (`! --option this`).
<mva> vazadorojniy, смотри на предмет "lock" "screen" в процессах запущенных от юзера. Или дай доступ по ссш :)
<mva> chravn, говорит "-d ! 192" устарело, юзай "! -d 192"
<chravn> ааа точно )
<chravn> mva:  спасибо.
<chravn> всё первое внедрение сервера на линуксе в офисе прошло успешно.
<chravn> я надеюсь
<vazadorojniy> /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon штук 30 висит, так должно быть?
<Vitls> -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<vazadorojniy> по ссш доступ дать не смогу
<mva> vazadorojniy, да
<mva> я, кстати, тоже не смог побороть его, чтобне запускалось 100500 демонов
<vazadorojniy> могу связаться с глючным компом только по ссш
<mazai> никто не знает причину, почему empathy не коннектится к аське?
<mva> mazai, причина в том, что ICQ - говно и тамошние админы опять накосячили, в этот раз отключив SSL. И потому не подключается, хочет чтобы ты отключил шифрование и можно было бы легче перехватывать твои логи.
<mazai> фигасе
<mazai> я не хочу сдавать свои логи тамошним админам :)
<mva> ты их сдавал все это время
<mva> почитай их лицензионное соглашение
<mva> теперь ты их просто будешь сдавать НЕ ТОЛЬКО им
<mva> :)
<mazai> ))))
<mva> а всем, кто умеет прользоваться tcpdump'ом
<mva> в том числе СОРМ'у
<mazai> СОРМу ?
<mva> система прослушки каналов связи в поисках террористов
<mva> якобы
<mazai> америкосы?
<mva> на деле — удобный способ прослушивать все каналы связи нужного человека
<mva> нет, наши
<mva> ФСБ и всё такое
<mazai> ясна
<mazai> спс за развернутый ответ :)
<chravn> Кто-нибудь Cuneiform  под вайном запускал?
<chravn> как сменить пользователю путь к домашнему каталогу?
<mva> эээ
<mva> а зачем его под вайном пускать?
<mva> chravn,
<chravn> mva:  а есть под линукс?
<mva> ВНЕЗАПНО
<mva> * app-text/cuneiform
<mva>      Available versions:  (~)0.7 (~)0.8.0 (~)1.0.0[2] (~)1.0.0[4] (~)1.0.0[5] (~)1.0.0[7] {debug (+)imagemagick}
<mva>      Homepage:            https://launchpad.net/cuneiform-linux
<mva>      Description:         An enterprise quality OCR engine developed in USSR/Russia in the 90's.
<mva>  
<mva> * app-text/cuneiform-qt
<mva>      Available versions:  (~)0.1.2[1] (~)0.1.2[3] (~)0.1.2[6] **9999[1] **9999[3] **9999[6]
<mva>      Homepage:            http://www.altlinux.org/Cuneiform-Qt
<mva>      Description:         Qt interface for Cuneiform
<chravn> я на оф сайте не нашёл. и аптитуде не нашла.
<mva> chravn, [14:13:14] <mva>       Homepage:            https://launchpad.net/cuneiform-linux
<mva> [14:13:14] <mva>       Homepage:            http://www.altlinux.org/Cuneiform-Qt
<artus> chravn: apt-cache search cuneiform
<artus> аптитуде серч тоже находит как бе )
<chravn> root@sa-dt:~# apt-cache search cuneiform
<chravn> ttf-ancient-fonts - Unicode Fonts for Ancient Scripts
<chravn> ttf-mph-2b-damase - font with ranges from the latest version of unicode
<mva> chravn, подключи мультиверс
<artus> chravn: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1254&bih=822&q=cuneiform+ppa&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<artus> 4й линк
<chravn> я уже  1.0 скачал
<artus> sharikoff: утра
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<Vitls> Господа хорошие, для текстовой консоли нормальный киррилически шрифт имеется?
<mva> Vitls, тысячи их
<mva> например Terminus
<DebianClone> фу... допилил, блин. Тестируем http://intrusivebot.dyndns-server.com/ :)
<DebianClone> забавно, да?
<DebianClone> умм?
<micro-chipset> DebianClone: а че забавного?
<DebianClone> просто забаный сайт
<DebianClone> сворганил
<DebianClone> он пока в стадии разработки :)
<mva> @mode -b $a:DebianClone
<mva> @mode -b $a:DebianClone
<DebianClone> пока не знаю что это будет
<DebianClone> может форум для педиков или...
<mva> @mode +q $a:DebianClone
<Vitls> mva: в некоторых дистрах есть что-то вроде /etc/sysconfig/consolefont или /etc/sysconfig/i18n в коих прописывается переменная SYSFONT. Нечто подобное есть?
<DebianClone> ладно, пошел дальше пилить
<mva> Vitls, в убунте - в душе не чаю
<mva> @mode -q $a:DebianClone
<mva> @mode +b DebianClone
<artus> хех.. это чтоб ушол и не вернулсо? )))
<amigo> Vitls, есть конечно
<Vitls> amigo: прекрасно, а где искать?
<amigo> Vitls, что-то типа dpkg-reconfigure console-setup на курсах
<amigo> ну, или в /etc/console<чегототам>
<Vitls> amigo: спасибо
<amigo> mva, $a - хрень полная, там можно новый аккаунт приатачить или что-то типа того, кто в курсе — умело этим пользуются
<amigo> а всю неафилированную клоаку на конале зобанил из-за этого
<amigo> *я
<micro-chipset> а за что вы его в бан то?
<amigo> дурачка из себя строит
<mva> просто толстый тролль
<Ejina> test
<ubuntuhelp> Ejina, Есть контакт.
<ceval> утра
<chravn> !+b
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='b'
<amigo> ceval, привет, душечка :)
<chravn> а что за режим +b и -q
<ceval> :(
 * ceval неожиданно так 
<DarkMasterLonely> всем ку ^_^
<Arabik> привет всем
<ceval> ага, привет  ПывО есть
<Arabik> :) пЫво это хорошо
<mazai> куньяк всяко рулит
<mazai> chravn:+b это бан :)
<Silicone> люди, кто знает, для чего используется 17 UDP порт?  прочел в нете вроде что Quote of the Day (QOTD)
<beerseller> jabber.ru упал
<Silicone> chravn, привет ;)
<micro-chipset> beerseller: Да вроде сижу там сейчас пашет он
<beerseller> micro-chipset: Он падал, сейчас народ ломится.
<chravn> Silicone:  хао
<Silicone> chravn, как жизнь?
<beerseller> Juick: Reply by @Als:
<beerseller> @Beerseller поднимешся тут, когда со всех сторон юзеры напирают
<Silicone> мне кстати подсказали искать решение в WINS если не видит компы в сет. окружении)
<chravn> beerseller:  как так упал у меня пашет.
<beerseller> chravn: У меня тоже зашло.
<chravn> beerseller:  дык у меня и не выходило))
<beerseller> Везёт.
<chravn> beerseller: кстате не вкурсе как щас в конфах голос получить?
<beerseller> chravn: На ubuntu@ спроси у любого админа
<beerseller> попроси
<chravn> beerseller:  молчать як портизаны.
<beerseller> ChanServ: А так смотря какая конфа
<inkvizitor68sl> beerseller, о, ку
<ceriy> привет народ!!
<ceriy> CompizConfig кто может мне помоч??
<chelaxe> ммм?
<serega3907> ребата помогите,нужно сделать чтоб показывало температуру спу и т.д. Все сделал по инструкции но осталось последнее,добавить на панель  Hardware Sensors Monitor. Я его найти не могу.Терминал пишет что установлена последняя версия. Как мне его найти
<serega3907> Правый клик по панели (та на которой часы, меню и т.д) → добавить на панель… → Hardware Sensors Monitor  нету(((
<serega3907> тут вообще есть кто нибудь? )
<chravn> serega3907:  а версия какя
<chravn> системы
<serega3907> 10.04
<serega3907> убунту
<chravn> щас помочь не могу на работе 9.10 стоит.
<Zerox_Neron> привет всем. всех с тяпницой
<Arabik> привет :)
<staff_nowa> всем привет. Что тут не так в файле http://pastebin.com/qt14PRcC ругается на 16 строку :(
<Arabik> еще бы два часа доработать :)
<staff_nowa> fatal: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 16: field "private": bad value: "???"
<serega3907> может так понятно будет,в инструкции написано Открываем терминал и в нем:   sudo modprobe i2c-dev   появление решетки # является подтверждением того, что модуль загрузился
<serega3907> ,но у меня консоль мишет   WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/floppy, it will be ignored in a future release.
<serega3907> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/floppy line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'install'
<serega3907> инструкция вот   http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/lm_sensors
<headept> Как скрыть apache2 из внешней сети, но открыть для локалки?
<staff_nowa> deny from all
<staff_nowa> allow from localhost
<staff_nowa> две строки в htaccess файл
<headept> а localhost может быть диапазоном айпиадресов?
<_mazai_> ^)
<staff_nowa> localhost это 127.0.0.1
<staff_nowa> адрес твой локальный
<Aceler> headept: да
<Aceler> headept: точнее, не «может ли быть», а уже.
<headept> Aceler: как понять уже?
<serega3907> staff_nowa это кому?
<Aceler> 127.0.0.0/8
<Aceler> Все эти адреса зарезервированы за loopback
<headept> ок спасибо
<Aceler> Пиши на любой :)
<staff_nowa> ыукупф3707 это было <headept>
<serega3907> понял
<headept> staff_nowa: wt
<headept> staff_nowa: WTF
<staff_nowa> кто может сказать почему ругается на 16 строку private ???
<staff_nowa> http://pastebin.com/qt14PRcC
<portos> Всем привет
<Rexonafix> Подскажите как решить данную проблему
<Rexonafix> The file '/media/Data/Установочные/WoW/Установочный вов/WOW_3.2.2a_RU.part1.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<jillsmitt> Rexonafix: wine имяфайла
<portos> Помогите разобраться с Openoffice. Writer ломает доковский документ, что в нем не возможно работать.
<Rexonafix> jillsmitt, ммм.. по подробней)
<jillsmitt> Rexonafix: wine /путь/до/файла/имяфайла.exe
<jillsmitt> portos: ничего не поделать
<portos> (((
<portos> что вообще ничего нельзя сделать?
<jillsmitt> portos: лучший способ - это создание odt, по окончанию работы экспорт в pdf
<Ejina> portos: åñòü âîçìîæíîñòü ïåðåñîõðàíèòü ôàéë â ðòô?
<ubuntuhelp> Ejina! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Rexonafix> jillsmitt, не запускается...
<jillsmitt> Rexonafix: вывод на пасторг
<portos> есть файл который сделан в ворде, наш офис перешел на убунту но как оказалось доковские файлы в опенофисе ужасно поломанны
<Rexonafix> сейчас получилось
<mva> portos, поздравляю
<Ejina> portos: åñòü âîçìîæíîñòü ïåðåñîõðàíèòü ôàéë â ðòô?
<ubuntuhelp> Ejina! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<jillsmitt> portos: есть решение
<jillsmitt> portos: оно требует уважения к себе и не каждая фирма сможет принять такое решение
<jillsmitt> portos: нужно перевести поток входящей документации на портативный формат документов PDF
<jillsmitt> в мс оффис экспорт работает хорошо, так же как и в опен оффис
<jillsmitt> входящую документацию конфертировать в odt из pdf
<jillsmitt> работать, результат опять конвертировать в PDF
<jillsmitt> единственные сопособ сохранить форматирование
<mva> jillsmitt, можно ещё на листочках распечатывать :)
<Hoper> привет, люди, ктони будь ставил Ubuntu на камуник?
<edgbla> люди, а вот батарейка в мышке села, как в гноме с клавы мышкой двигать? в кде алт+ф12 и кнопки потом.
<edgbla> а в гноме не знаю.
<Zerox_Neron> рябята
<Zerox_Neron> кто скрипты для линуха писать умеет?
<Zerox_Neron> мне нужно написать скрипт, а я не умею. а мне так в падлу учиться, потому что это редко нужно будет
<portos> Люди добрые помогите с openoffice!
<portos> объясните как сделать что бы вордовский файл нормально открывался в writer
<portos> или проще оффис под вайном поставить?
<jillsmitt> mva: пожалуй проще удалить все из системы и при запуске толкать вайн и открывать эксплорер
<jillsmitt> горбатого могила исправит
<mva> jillsmitt, а я тут при чем? :)
<jillsmitt> portos: docx - это архив xml файлов, если микрософт не соблюдает стандарт xml, тут тебе никто не поможет
<jillsmitt> mva: касательно распечатки на листочки
<mva> не
<chravn> Zerox_Neron: может за тебя и поработать?
<Zerox_Neron> да не
<mva> portos, покупай и ставь SoftMaker Office. Он нативно пашет
<Zerox_Neron> я не про это
<mva> так же Koffice2 умеет
<Zerox_Neron> объяснить как делается
<Zerox_Neron> просто всё подряд учить в падлу
<jillsmitt> KO2 не очень
<Zerox_Neron> для создания в апаче виртуальных хостов обязательно делать записи куда то?
<jillsmitt> при экспорте в PDF у него расстояние между буквами нарушается
<chravn> Zerox_Neron: http://chooselinux.org.ua/knigi/napisanie-bash-skriptov-dlya-nachinayushhix/
<Zerox_Neron> на пхп смахивает
<Zerox_Neron> только без ;
<Zerox_Neron> спасибо
<chravn> Zerox_Neron:   для поддержания жизни обязательно дышать ?
<Zerox_Neron> chravn: спасибо за "филосовский" ответ
<chravn> Zerox_Neron:  Это тебе не венда где можно только мышкой работать.
<Zerox_Neron> учту
<chravn>  Zerox_Neron  у тебя изначально под ход был не правильный вот тебе и отвечают так.
<portos> http://uploadbox.com/files/935e7cb8d7/ - вот здесь этот файл с которым проблемы. может все не так печально?
<chelaxe> "а мне так в падлу учиться" - век живи век учись... в линуксе без знаний и познаний делать нечего
<jillsmitt> chelaxe: неа, в десктопном линукс можно и просто наслаждаться его работой, ничего не узнавая
<jillsmitt> видео, аудио, браузер и маджонг
<jillsmitt> предел мечтаний среднестатистической Т.П.
<ruslja> День добрый
<chravn> jillsmitt  вот только среднестатистическим Т.П. скрипты на баше писать не нужно ))
<chravn> ruslja:  ку
<ruslja> Подскажите. Есть плагин Вконтакте к ритмбоксу, но не работает, пишет:"Unable to grab media player keys: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such name". Вопрос, что делать и как этот кейринг заставить работать?
<jillsmitt> chravn: у меня одна знакомая Т.П. больше не Т.П. с тех пор, как сделала себе кнопку запуска wvdial и кнопку его уничтожения себе на рабочий стол
<jillsmitt> линукс сделал из обезъяны человека
<chravn> jillsmitt а у человека отрастил бороду и свитер )))
 * jillsmitt в свитре О_О
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<andreymal> А в какой это убунте была "кнопка пуск" в левом нижнем углу? :)
<chravn> Yandzee:  хао
<Yandzee> Кто нибудь знает, как в Geany IDE сменить цвет фона редактора?
<Hoper> вроде в 7
<andreymal> Hoper, а точнее?
<Hoper> у меня было на 7.04
<andreymal> Я наделялся хотя бы на 8 :(
<Hoper> тебе принципиально?
<andreymal> Опять в школу старые линуксы ставят
<Rexonafix> подскажите что делать с http://10pix.ru/view/2217/2848128/
<Hoper> меня 8 прошла мимо, так что может и на ней
<andreymal> И как только менеджер обновлений не вылетает :)
<Yandzee> да, в школах стыдоба какая то - kde 3.5, ядро 2.6.22.8 вроде
<Veles> Rexonafix: Правой мышкой на исполняемом файле - свойства и во вкладке "Права" позволить выполнение как программы
<Rexonafix> там стоит галочка
<Hoper> andreymal, самому не варик дельное поставить? может пойдут на встречу?
<Veles> Rexonafix: Судя по ошибке, не стоит =))) Проверь еще раз.
<Yandzee> так что, Geany никто не юзает?
<Yandzee> или кодеров нет пока?
<Rexonafix> ну что мне скринить ещё?
<Rexonafix> проверил...
<andreymal> Yandzee, так, на той убунте вроде 2.6.32 было или вроде того
<Veles> Rexonafix: галочка стоит? Скринь.
<Yandzee> что? о чем речь?
<Yandzee> на какой убунте еще?
<andreymal> Hoper, информатичка идет на встречу :) ссылку на свежий альт уже дал
<Hoper> andreymal: Ну вот и проблеммы нет ))) а зачем альт?
<andreymal> Сегодня так виновато как как будто ученик домашку не сделал сказала я не скачала :-D
<Rexonafix> http://10pix.ru/view/1479/2848150/
<Rexonafix> =\
<andreymal> Hoper, потому что по нац проекту образование надо альт, хотя я сам за убунту
<Rexonafix> 	
<Rexonafix> Veles?
<Rexonafix> 	
<Rexonafix> Veles,
<Hoper> andreymal: поставьте ту же убунту, или дебиан, у них репа больше
<Veles> Rexonafix: Ща подумаем =)
<andreymal> Hoper, "репа больше" звучит интересно, если не знать что это)
<Hoper> andreymal: а проект образования проги дает?
<andreymal> Hoper, дает, но в школе всё старое 2007 года, в том числе альт
<Hoper> andreymal: ну 2007 не так и старо ;)
<Hoper> основы не поменялись
<chravn> andreymal:  какая у вас современная школа ))
<chravn> andreymal:  у моего  брата в школе  ещё мандрейк стоит и вин 98 )))
<Veles> Rexonafix: чот вообще непонятно =) Ты уверен, что именно этот файл открываешь? Может быть при запуске эта инсталляшка распаковывает другую инсталляшку и та не помечена как исполняемая?
<andreymal> Hoper, мне другие люди говорили старо
<Rexonafix> именно этот, ранее открывал, ставил галочку, всё ок было
<Hoper> да конечно старовато, это я так... для смеха ))
<Rexonafix> сейчас непонимаю
<Veles> Rexonafix: В другую папку пробовал переносить?
<andreymal> Кстати можно убунту с диска обновить, а не переустановить?
<portos> Ивиняюсь за ламерский вопрос. Этот дистрибутив ubuntu-10.10-dvd-amd64.iso только для пк с процессором amd? или можно поставить и на 64-bit пк с процессором intel?
<andreymal> portos, значит я тоже ламер :) но вроде и на интел можно
<sonorus> блин у меня deluge удалил всю папку с video, тупой торрент клиент (
<Hoper> portos: а по мне так только на AMD
<chravn> portos:  это название архитектуры. можно поставить и на интел.
<Yandzee> не подскажите где можно спросить на русском по Geany?
<portos> тоесть на х64 пойдет?
<sonorus> как такое возможно, папку размером 40 ГБ удалилась а свободнного места как было 11 ГБ так и осталось ?
<chravn> portos:  да если процессор поддерживае. а памяти у тебя сколько?
<chravn> sonorus:  .Trash-1000
<Yandzee> ага
<sonorus> в корзине ничего нет
<chravn> sonorus:  ничего не говорит?
<chravn> sonorus: а где я тебе про корзину писал ?
<sonorus> что такое Trash-1000 ?
<sonorus> ))
<chravn> sonorus:  sudo ls ./.Trash-1000
<chravn> )))
<portos> 6ГБ -памяти и процессор Intel Core(TM)2 Quad Q9550
<sonorus> chravn: ты типа жутишь сейчас?
<chravn> portos: да вы батенька жируете ))
<chravn> sonorus:  нет это я типо тебе подсказываю )
<chravn> portos:  пойдёт тогда.
<portos> :)
<sonorus> chravn: пишет нет такова каталога
<chravn> а ты где находишься?
<chravn> и откуда паку удалял и как?
<sonorus> ето не я удалял а deluge
<sonorus> как он удалял я хз, просто все снес к черту
<RAMZAY> всем привет
<chravn> cd  место где была раньше папка
<portos> такой вопрос: Если пользователь (убунту) берет из сети файл который сделанный в ворде может он править этот файл? или нужно вначале сменить владельца и т.д.?
<chravn> sonorus: cd  место_где_была_раньше_папка а уже  потом смотри треш
<chravn> portos:  проблем не возникало.
<portos> у нас одна виндовая машина а все под убунту
<RAMZAY> portos а разница то )
<chravn> portos:  это дома?
<sonorus> chravn: ytne nfrjdf rfnfkjuf
<sonorus> chravn: нету такова каталога
<portos> нет в офисе, если меня рядом не будет то будет страшная паника
<RAMZAY> первый раз таке проблемы вижу,некогла не задувался о таком
<portos> потому что я уговорил перейти на убунту
<chravn> sonorus:  путь к каталогу где лежала удалённая папка напиши.
<portos> и пока на меня смотрят как на врага))) который отобрал любимый виндовз!
<sonorus> chravn: есть минутка, может через удаленный доступ зайдешь посмотришь?
<RAMZAY> конец маздаю
<chravn> sonorus:  и заодно расскажи про файловую систему и монтированеи
<chravn> давай.
<sonorus> teamviewer установлен у тебя?
<chravn> ssh lfdfq/
<chravn> sonorus:  нет.
<RAMZAY> а чем плох ssh ?
<chravn> portos:  да вы батенька молодец я вам скажу. прям как жанна дэ арк
<chravn> RAMZAY:  тем видимо что там гуи нет ))
<RAMZAY> )
<sonorus> кинуть пакет с тимвьювером?
<RAMZAY> народ а чем можно открыть файл mmap ?
<RAMZAY> а то он у мя как орхив открывается
<RAMZAY> а поидее должна быть картинка
<chravn> RAMZAY: http://open-file.ru/types/mmap
<chravn> это ребят отжиг sonorus: ладна спс за помощь, не хочу ставить кучу софта (( я думал щас у всех тивьювер есть
<sonorus> и?
<sonorus> отжик прям пипец смотри не оборжись петросян
 * Yandzee под столом
<Veles> Господа линуксоиды, нужен продвинутый хелп по вайну. Надобно мне поставить прогу виндовую. При запуске выдает какую-то кучу ругани http://paste.org/pastebin/view/25376
<chravn> Veles:  что за прога?
<Veles> Блюмблитеки виндузовые откопировал с рабочей машины в вайновую папку систем32
<Veles> chravn: Клиент системы видеонаблюдения.
 * andreymal завис, что пропустил?
<chravn> Veles:  с ними всегда проблем много.  а в вайне вроде  библиотеки включать нужно.
<Veles> chravn:  Скажите хотя бы в какую сторону копать. В библиотеках дело или в реестре каком?
<chravn> Veles: http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/wine_guide/wine-ug-3.html
<chravn> Veles:  я сам с вайном не дружу. у меня даже не получилось клиента поставить от микродиджитала.
<vir0id> Всем привет. Какие есть проги для поиска компов в сети?
<chravn> vir0id: ping
<Veles> chravn: Хм. А если от Вайна абстрагироваться? Как еще можно попробовать запустить ее под линем? Виртуальную машину с пирацкой вендой не предлагать =))))
<vir0id> chravn и как же пинг их ищит?
<vir0id> мне списки с ИП надо
<Yandzee> а почему VM не катит?
<chravn> vir0id: все программы которые выдают списки айпи узают пинг. если комп ответил то жив если нет то мёртв (не всети) вот и всё напиши скрипт и радуйся.
<chravn> Veles:  мурить маны по вайну .
<Veles> chravn: Чото читаю читаю и пока ничего не вычитывается =( Лана, спс, буду пробовать.
<chravn> Veles:  если получится хоть отпишись. кстате клиент какой?
<sedavlas> Здравствуйте
<sedavlas> Есть тюнер
<sedavlas> aver a828
<Veles> chravn: CMS Pro для программы NetStation. Юзаю для мегапиксельных камер Smartec.
<vir0id> chravn а как мне пропинговать сразу 5 адресов?
<sedavlas> С чего нужно начать чтобы его завести?
<Veles> vir0id: #ping -c1 ya.ru && ping -c1 vkontakte.ru && ping -c1 %чотытамещепингуешь%
<chravn> vir0id:  скриптом
<User064[web]> Приветствую! Есть ли возможность вывести на сервер все рабочие столы из локалки. Не управление, но только просмотрт в реальном времению. Программы типа Italc исключены.
<vir0id> Veles и чё мне каждый раз менять переменные ручками? Сраз бы задать диапазон ИПшек.  Кстати... спасибо за ответ, с меня кексик
<Veles> vir0id: Пешы скрипт. http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/
<dimm> привет
<dimm> как сделать плавную прокрутку в openoffice calc ?
<butey> привет.нашел инструцию по настройке герцовки убунту 10.10.
<butey> In order to generate xorg.conf you need to switch to one virtual console using the key combination CTRL + ALT + F1.
<butey> Now execute the following commands:
<butey> user@ubuntu ~# sudo service gdm stop
<butey> This command will stop the X.
<butey> Now we need to generate the xorg.conf file:
<butey> user@ubuntu ~# sudo Xorg -configure
<butey> This has generated the file in ~/xorg.conf.new.
<butey> We need to make the X using it so we have to put this file inside /etc/X11/
<butey> user@ubuntu ~# sudo mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<butey> After moving this file to the proper location you can start the X again and see what happens:
<butey> user@ubuntu ~# sudo service gdm start
<butey> при выходе в виртуальную консоль просит залогиниться пишу свои логин с паролем а он говорит не верно.что делать
<vir0id> butey sudo passwd root =)
<jillsmitt> во-первых, конфиг иксов ты можешь редактировать и под иксами
<jillsmitt> его обновление лучше сделать с помощью nvidia-xconfig если у тебя нвидиа
<butey> jillsmitt: я бы с удовольствием но его нужно сгенерировать а изпод иксов не получается
<jillsmitt> у тебя nvidia?
<butey> нет.интегрированная в материнку интеловская
<jillsmitt> можно пойти пойти в обход, вставить генерацию в сценарий запуска третьего уровня
<jillsmitt> перезагрузиться и убрать его оттуда
<jillsmitt> но лучше решить проблему с логином в консоли
<butey> не логиниться не в какую
<butey> ввожу пароль рутовский и логин а ему както похеру
<jillsmitt> рут без пароля
<jillsmitt> выполни команду, которую тебе дали выше
<jillsmitt> vir0id: написал
<jillsmitt> потом пробуй еще раз
<butey> я выполнил. он запросил ввести новый пароль.я ввел. не катит. хотя ща еще раз попробую
<butey> щас попробую тока никуда не уходити
<butey> аа..кстати как из консоли вернуться в иксы)
<vir0id> butey sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<butey> оке
<chelaxe> протестил уязвимость последнюю в линуксе... у меня просто сервв завис
<jillsmitt> chelaxe: у меня не зависло, но тормоза адские были
<chelaxe> jillsmitt: ну да так и было
<chelaxe> =)
<chelaxe> а потом рестарнул
<chravn> chelaxe: что за уязвимость где почитать можно?
<chelaxe> на хабре
<kaljan> конечно тормоза будут вы что
<kaljan> там бесконечный цикл и
<kaljan> и да, что там творится с памятью, объясните )
<chravn> не ожиданно "Здравствуйте, с вами говорят Чип и Дэйл"
<chelaxe> )))
<chelaxe> ща ссылку дам
<chravn> chelaxe:  былобы не плохо.
<sharikoff> q all
<chravn> sharikoff:  ку
<chelaxe> lkml.org/lkml/2010/11/25/8
<jillsmitt> kaljan: она заканчивается
<chelaxe> kaljan: там тема с выделением ресурсов чет гдето ктото описывал как это происходит
<kaljan> ууу, шикарно
<kaljan> утечка памяти :Е:Е
<jillsmitt> это не утечка
<chelaxe> CPU 100 %
<kaljan> хм
<jillsmitt> это ее заполнение
<chelaxe> все 2 проца на 100% загружены
<chelaxe> и тормозаааа
<kaljan> ну, когда свободная ram-память заканчивается, это называют утечкой памяти, если не ошибаюсь
<jillsmitt> ты можешь сам ее забить перенаправив поток генератора чисел в память
<chravn>  это типа ядро начинает бесконечный цикл и  в приоритетном режиме начинает сжирать все доступные ресурсы?
<kaljan> ага
<kaljan> видимо да
<jillsmitt> kaljan: утечкой называют процесс, который появляется в результате ошибкок и приводит к забиванию памяти
<chravn> и уязвимостью считается " не насытность ядра"
<chravn> ?
<chelaxe> нет я что то про другое вычитал он жрет ресурсы проца
<sharikoff> skai: q
<jillsmitt> бесконечный цикл, запущеный под рутом имеет приоритет
<chelaxe> chravn: нет тот факт что для этого не нужно быть root
<butey> я снова тут.сделал как там было написано. вроде должен был сгенерироваться хорг.конф но он почемуто не сгенелся
<jillsmitt> это логично, осталось просвященным решить, как ограничить использование таких вещей
<chravn> chelaxe:  а кака без прав рута запустить скрипт?
<jillsmitt> скрипт, уахаха
<chelaxe> гы
<chelaxe> =D
<chravn> или я что-то не допонял ?
<jillsmitt> все, этому больше не наливать
<butey> мне налейтеее))
<butey> а лучше моим иксам
<jillsmitt> главное rm -rf / под рутом делать можно, никто не плачет =)
<jillsmitt> хотя последствия действительно можно назвать ужасными
<butey> jillsmitt: любиш длинные умные монологи?)
<kaljan> этоне скрипт, это программа же
<jillsmitt> ну скажи, послушаем
<chravn> jillsmitt  а поподробней можно что делает кусок написанного кода я понять чёто-не огу ибо спрограммирование туговато.
<jillsmitt> chravn: отсылает что-то в сокеты
<jillsmitt> бесконечное количество раз
<jillsmitt> цикл работает быстрее, чем запрос будет выполнен или отклонен
<kaljan> отсылает ничего в сокеты
<kaljan> вру, числа
<jillsmitt> kaljan: что-то =)
<chravn> jillsmitt: и как зазаставить это программу отсылать на конкретные сокеты эти что-то_числа
<jillsmitt> зачем?
<chravn> ну посмотреть что с моим сервером будет )
<MefiseRay> всем привет
<kaljan> компилируешь код
<jillsmitt> это не предназначено для отсылки куда-либо
<kaljan> вот отсюда
<kaljan> http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/11/25/8
<kaljan> отправляешь на сервер
<kaljan> запускаешь
<jillsmitt> это предназначено для локального запуска на сервере
<kaljan> лицезреешь
<chravn> ну так не интересно.
<jillsmitt> можно удаленно залить и запустить через удаленные средства управления сервером
<chravn> но для этого нужно быть хотябы пользователем.
<kaljan> ну да )
<jillsmitt> пользователь сервак не уронит
<jillsmitt> уронит рут
<chravn> имеется ввиду что нужно иметь хоть какойто управленческий доступ к серваку или пк.
<jillsmitt> ну а ты как хотел? О_о
<jillsmitt> детские скрипты пускать?
<butey> ЛюдииИ))вы помогите мне а потом дальше со скриптами возитесь))а то я ща окончательно зрение убью
<chravn> ну как хотел  шайпи вычислил передал программе  а она возьми и урони чужой пк )))
<jillsmitt> поэтому наверное проще имея такой доступ все удалить нафиг =)
<kaljan> люди на связи!
<butey> Воо людичеловеги
<sharikoff> ненадо удалять
<butey> пытаюсь я вобщем сгенить хорг конф
<sharikoff> надо закрепиться
<butey> выполняю все как написано а он собака не генится
<chravn> был уменя случай когда не совсем в трезвом виде под рутом точку перед / забыл поставить (((((
<kaljan> может он сгенерился,только не туда
<jillsmitt> butey: он выдает ошибки и ты их должен показать тут, залив на пасторг
<butey> jillsmitt: у меня вопрос как я из консоли могу ошибки выдернуть??
<jillsmitt> перенаправление ввода-вывода
<jillsmitt> в файл
<jillsmitt> второй способ - включи (установи если нету) gpm
<kaljan> >> "text.txt" ?
<kaljan> я забыл уже
<MefiseRay> народ, такая проблема. у меня linux ubuntu 10.10 и столкнулся с давней проблеммой которая не возникала в 9 и 10.4 версиях.  суть проблемы в том что периодически пропадает клик мыши. Кликах и правым и левым кликом мыши но ничего не происходит, при этом наведя мышь Ð
<amigo> [16:25] <MefiseRay> нароÐ
<butey> jillsmitt: как это перенаправление оргганизовать?
<chravn> butey:  >> "text.txt"
<MefiseRay> PS: правый клик работает. не рабоатет только левый. Правый не работает только на панели сверху и снизу
<jillsmitt> только не все
<kaljan> вот кстати странно что >> а не <<
<chravn> jillsmitt  а как ошибки отобрать?
<jillsmitt> перед перенаправлением грепай | grep error
<MefiseRay> какая кодировка в чате?
<MefiseRay> Kakaja kodirovka v chate?
<kaljan> MefiseRay: я не знаю
<jillsmitt> UTF-8
<kaljan> мы тебя понимаем, я не знаю что с твоей мышкой :D
<jillsmitt> chravn: sudo Xorg -configure | grep error >> textfile
<jillsmitt> топорно, но работает вроде
<butey> jillsmitt: эт в консольке?
<jillsmitt> у тебя есть другие варианты?
<butey> есть вариант терминала ХДД
<jillsmitt> после загрузишься и прочтешь файл любой программой с графическим интерфейсом пользователя
<chravn> jillsmitt: просто перед ошибкой не всегда стоит Eror
<chravn> ((
<jillsmitt> butey: в терминале Xorg -configure выдаст другие ошибки
<jillsmitt> chravn: остальное - это не ошибки
<butey> jillsmitt: он скажет что у меня сервак иксов уже запущен))ет я уде проверил
<jillsmitt> предупреждения и дургое
<chravn> jillsmitt:  ну да.
<kaljan> так,я почапал
<jillsmitt> распространенный способ обозначения ошибок: error: err: e:
<jillsmitt> если у него конечно английская локаль
<butey> | grep error >> textfile  тут вместо текстфайл свой текстовый файл указывать?
<chravn> butey: ага
<jillsmitt> textfile - это название чего-угодно, куда перенаправляешь
<chravn> а лучше путь полный кнему
<butey> его изначально создать или он сам создаст?
<MefiseRay> kakaja kodirovka v chate????
<sharikoff> utf
<jillsmitt> butey: прояви уже самостоятельность
<butey> MefiseRay: UTF8
<sharikoff> а ваще практически никакой..
<jillsmitt> стань хакером и исследуй окружающий мир своими способами
<MefiseRay> Мои сообщения по русски нормально отображаются?
<jillsmitt> да
<butey> jillsmitt: я один раз уже проявил......потом ось переставлял
<jillsmitt> butey: делай так до тех пор, пока не научишься не переставлять
<butey> я както пока опасаюсь под пингвинами самостоятельно исследовать что либо
<MefiseRay> Отлично. извините за повтор вопроса, просто снова завис клик и пришлось ребутиться
<jillsmitt> другого пути нет butey
<MefiseRay> >> народ, такая проблема. у меня linux ubuntu 10.10 и столкнулся с давней проблеммой которая не возникала в 9 и 10.4 версиях.  суть проблемы в том что периодически пропадает клик мыши. Кликах и правым и левым кликом мыши но ничего не происходит, при этом наведя мышÑ
<sharikoff> MefiseRay: не читаемо
<amigo> MefiseRay, пиши по чуть-чуть
<sharikoff> короткими простыми предложениями
<amigo> MefiseRay, по 10 слов
<sharikoff> с указанием логов
<sharikoff> а так же предпринятых действий
<jillsmitt> после каждого предложения: "Да, Сэр! Так точно, Сэр!"
<jillsmitt> и "Я люблю родину, Сэр!"
<MefiseRay> Клик пропадает в часности при копирование текста или других элементов из одной пргграммы в другую
<amigo> [koshka], зачем тебе маска, если ты заходишь на канал быстрее, чем успеваешь залогиниться? [koshka] вошел на канал (~koshka@193.200.183.12).
<MefiseRay> Эммм. Походу тут и канал зависает после копирования.... может буфер переполняется? но чем тогда?
<amigo> MefiseRay, не зависает, поши короче, как в твиттер
<[koshka]> amigo, ну потому что в вичате быстрее логинится чем тут
<butey> я нашел куда у меня хорг сконфился. но не могу в папку иксов записать говорит нет доступа
<chravn> butey:  используй sudo
<butey> sudo mv?
<chravn> ага
<Veles> chravn: Мужик, ты тут еще? Я запустил того клиента, про которого спрашивал =)))
<chravn> Veles:
<chravn> Veles:  методом добавления библиотек в вайн?
<ZeVoluciON> методом виртуалбокса
<Veles> chravn: Достаточно было скачать родной английский дистрибутив с сайта разработчика, запустить его под винду, посмотреть длл-ки. которые он юзает, откопировать переставить вайн
<Veles> chravn: Видимо делов было в русском дистрибутиве.
<butey> butey@butey-P5GZ-MX:~$ sudo mv /butey/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<butey> mv: невозможно выполнить stat для `/butey/xorg.conf': Нет такого файла или каталога
<chravn> butey:  путь не правильный
<butey> chravn: как правильно указать тогда?я с мв не работал раньш
<ZeVoluciON>  /home/...
<chravn> butey:  /home
<chravn> butey:  папка пользователя находится в /home/ИМЯПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЯ/тратата
<butey> butey@butey-P5GZ-MX:~$ sudo mv home/butey/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<butey> mv: невозможно выполнить stat для `home/butey/xorg.conf': Нет такого файла или каталога
<butey> ему фиолетово)
<chravn> Veles: хм.. поробуй как нить спасибо за информацию.
<ZeVoluciON> хехе
<chravn> butey:  забыл /  перед хом
<chravn> butey: mv /home/butey/xorg.conf
<chravn> butey:  правильность пути проверяй тапом )
<butey> butey@butey-P5GZ-MX:~$ sudo mv /home/butey/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<butey> mv: невозможно переместить `/home/butey/xorg.conf' в `/etc/x11/xorg.conf': Нет такого файла или каталога
<butey> ему всеравно поофиг)
<chravn> вывод команды ls /home/butey
<chravn> butey: вывод команды ls /home/butey/
<butey> chravn:что ето значит
<ZeVoluciON> он хочет, чтоб ты этой командой всё удалил
<ZeVoluciON> шутки такие
<chravn> butey:  в консоли на пиши ls /home/butey/
<butey> ZeVoluciON: мне нечего удалять)
<chravn> butey:  и напиши что увидел.
<chravn> ZeVoluciON:  не стращай людей )
<butey> butey@butey-P5GZ-MX:~$ ls /home/butey/
<butey> examples.desktop  xorg.conf                Документы  Музыка         Шаблоны
<butey> g:1.txt           Видео                    Загрузки   Общедоступные
<butey> g:.txt            Документ без названия 1  Картинки   Рабочий стол
<jillsmitt> butey: сначала читать вот тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=6176.0;all
<jillsmitt> butey: потом, научиться использовать http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jillsmitt> даю тебе полчаса
<butey> так ну по первой ссыли прочитал достаточно внимательно и изучил
<butey> по второй не мойму что такое
<jillsmitt> первую распечатать и повесить на дверь в туалет на уровне колен
<chravn> !paste | butey
<ubuntuhelp> butey: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<butey> хитрый план)
<jillsmitt> по идее, это сартирное чтиво, ты не знаешь что написано на сартирном чтиве даже, беспонтовый из тебя падаван
<jillsmitt> ты так никогда свой иксорг не настроешь
<butey> jillsmitt: ругайся потише я под пингвинами неделю работаю)
<jillsmitt> у тебя там под боком нету лугов случайно?
<jillsmitt> тебе надо попасть в окружение, где люди часто работают в gnu/linux
<butey> jillsmitt:так..ну это только если в институте подойти к нашим дорогим лаборантам
<jillsmitt> когда я себе ось выбирал у меня не было такого круга людей
<jillsmitt> это сильно ускоряет процесс понимания
<MefiseRay> Еще раз привет. нашел решение проблемы с зависанием клика. Клик перестает работать когда происходит переключение между окнами с разной раскладкой клавиатуры. говорят для решение проблеммы надо обновить пакет xserver-xorg-input-evdev на пакет xserver-xorg-input-evdev_2.5.0
<MefiseRay> ктонить киньте ссылку на этот пакет плиз или репу откуда его можно скачать
<jillsmitt> или включить глобальное переключение раскладки для всех окон
<sharikoff> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/817521/%D0%A1%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B5%20%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8B%20(45%20%D1%84%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%B9),%20photo:13.jpeg
<MefiseRay> спасибо всем =) проблемма решена
<Hoper> Âñåì ïðèâåò, íå ìîãó óâèäåòü ðóññêèõ ñèìâîëîâ???
<ubuntuhelp> Hoper! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Rexonafix> TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.0-beta36.run
<Rexonafix> как установить?
<jillsmitt> Rexonafix: 1) cmod +x TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.0-beta36.run
<vcabba> Здравствуйте. Кто нибудь знает, реальна ли разница на core2DUO по вычмочности\скорости между 32х и 64х битной версиями для вычислительных задач? Да и вообще, заметно, ли?
<jillsmitt> Rexonafix: 2) sudo ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.0-beta36.run
<jillsmitt> Rexonafix: получится только если у тебя архитектура совпадает с той, для которой предназначен инсталятор
<Hoper> vcabba:  Не заметно. пробовал сам
<jillsmitt> vcabba: дело не в вычмощности а в возможностях
<jillsmitt> Rexonafix: chmod*
<vcabba> vcabba
<Hoper> vcabba: ???
<vcabba> Подскажите плз, как сказать по IRC комуто лично?
<jillsmitt> пиши /query nick msg
<Hoper> vcabba: у меня в qitIM справа весь список комнаты
<Rexonafix> chmod: невозможно получить доступ к `TeamSpeak3-client-linux_amd64-3.0.0-beta36.run': Нет такого файла или каталога
<mva> о
<mva> тс3 уже под ляликс выпустили
<Rexonafix> давно уже..
<mva> надеюсь, они догадались туда юникод воткнуть и не забыть про то, что у людей бывают тёмные темы
<Rexonafix> забыл как ставить такие файлики :D
<mva> а то задолбало на сервере видеть комнаты ???? ?? ????? ?????????
<Hoper> Rexonafix: погугли команду ./sh
<mva> Rexonafix, 1) yне ставить такие файлики. По правильному — просить на багтрекере, чтоб их него сделали пакет ,раз сам не умеешь
<mva> а вообще — sh /путь/до/установщика.run
<mva> ну и предварительно не забыть дать ему права на запуск
<mva> chmod +x
<mva> chmod +x file в смысле
<Hoper> но там какие то плюшки есть....
<Hoper> я вот так дрова рановские ставил "sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh"
<Hoper> только вместо fglrx-uninstall.sh имя файла ран
<Rexonafix> тут вот лецензию прочитать
<Rexonafix> что после неё?
<Hoper> соглашайся  и в добрый путь ))
<jillsmitt> Rexonafix: sudo chmod + x ./имя файла
<jillsmitt> ./укажет на файл в текущей директории если он в ней
<Rexonafix> так я уже запустил походу, он мне лицензию выдал
<Hoper> начал ставится?
<jillsmitt> смотри на нее минимум три часа
<Rexonafix> лол
<jillsmitt> она предназначена для гипноза конечного пользователя
<Rexonafix> что нажимать после неё?
<|rapidsp|> enter?
<Rexonafix> нифига..
<antik> доброго времени
<sergei> всем привет
<antik> возможна ли настройка abills как шейпера без использования VPN.
<sergei> Вопрос такой убрал случайно верхнюю панель, как её востановить?
<antik> сейчас сеть работает просто через прозрачный прокси squid. Но возникла задача выделять каждому пользователю определенный канал
<|edgbla|> sergei: де какое?
<|edgbla|> если удалил то досвиданья, делай новую.
<vanoc> кто-нить сталкивался с установкой локалей?
<Rexonafix> мля
<Rexonafix> там q надо было нажать
<Rexonafix> :D
<sergei> не удалил
<sergei> просто убрал вроде
<Poshlykov> Всем приветт!!!
<sergei> а по умолчанию ее востановить можно?
<|edgbla|> просто создай новую
<Poshlykov> есть пользователи DELL INSPIRON M5030 хотелось бы знать как или нормально пашет на нем?
<sergei> как?
<|edgbla|> гном?
<sergei> да
<|edgbla|> ну на нижней панели new panel
<|edgbla|> и добавляй на новую что нужно
<Lorgus> хай пипл
<sergei> а во точно! спасибо
<|edgbla|> пжлст
<Lorgus> у кого нить ася т.е. пиджин или Empathy работает ???
<|edgbla|> vanoc: что у тебя с локалями?
<Rexonafix> что делать в данном случае?
<Rexonafix> Подробности: Произошёл сбой при выполнении процесса-потомка "/media/Data/flash/ts/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64/ts3client_runscript.sh" (Отказано в доступе)
<|edgbla|> Lorgus: работают.
<Lorgus> |edgbla|,  дай плиз настройки сервера и порт... у меня неделю как слетедло и не пашет
<|edgbla|> щас
<vanoc> |edgbla|, делаю sudo localedef --no-archive -c -i ru_RU -f cp1251 ru_RU.cp1251  выдает character map file `cp1251' not found: No such file or directory
<|edgbla|> Lorgus: login.icq.com 5190
<Lorgus> |edgbla|,  фик...... ошибка сервера .... =0(((((
<|edgbla|> vanoc: у меня встречный вопрос, зачем тебе цп1251?
<vanoc> Lorgus, для пидгина достаточно подключить репозиторий и обновить
<Lorgus> так я не тока им пробовал
<vanoc> |edgbla|, для мультитрана. Он с cp1251 работает
<|edgbla|> да, наверное следует обновить
<Lorgus> а пиждин че... больше в бубунте не обновляется ???
<vanoc> Lorgus, обновляется, но не всегда новые версии быстро в репозиторий добавляют.
<|edgbla|> vanoc: в гугле localedef -c -i ru_RU -f CP1251 ru_RU.CP1251
<|edgbla|> у тебя маленькими, не знаю важно или нет...
<Lorgus> да точна.... нада было отдельно подключить в ОБНОВЛЕНИИ
<Lorgus> есть обновление... щас глянем
<Lorgus> гы... 141 мег
<vanoc> |edgbla|, в гугле решения так и не нашел :(
<|edgbla|> не помогает если большими?
<vanoc> |edgbla|, разве что echo "ru_RU.CP1251 CP1251" | sudo tee -a /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ru затем sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales и sudo locale-gen, но что-то не работает. Мультитран при попытке перевести русское слово  выдает nothing to translate...
<mva> vanoc,
<mva> [20:41:53] <vanoc>  |edgbla|, для мультитрана. Он с cp1251 работает
<mva> ЩИТО?!?!?
<vanoc> ?
<mva> с чего ты взял, что он не работает с юникодом?
<vanoc> а с чего ты взял противоположное?
<mva> ответь сначала ты
<|edgbla|> vanoc: у меня находит если писать большими буковками, ошибки не пишет.
<sergei>  |edgbla|: а случайно не знаешь как показать на панели какой сейчас язык
<|edgbla|> наверное адд ту панель
<|edgbla|> чего-то там кейбоард
<|edgbla|> поищи, там есть
<sergei>  |edgbla|: спасибо
<vanoc> mva, потому, что последняя версия словаря правилась в 2004 году
<mva> vanoc, юникод появился намного раньше
<vanoc> единственный ман расписывающий как раз указывает на сипользование cp1251
<|edgbla|> vanoc: а поновее нету чтоль ничего? чего ты к нему прицепился к старью?
<antik> abills без vpn возможно?
<vanoc> |edgbla|, по новее к сожалению нету. я вообще онлайновой версией пользуюсь. Как-то два года назад писал ман как запустить, так щас чел постучался говорит не работает на последней версии убунты. Думал помочь и заодно пост обновить.
<All-knowing> привет
<|edgbla|> vanoc: ну у тебя хоть ошибку перестал выдавать при localedef?
<All-knowing> как  сделать чтобы наутилус мог ходить по виндовым шарам*
<vanoc> |edgbla|, так же выдает ошибку
<|edgbla|> vanoc: покаж что пишешь
<vanoc> All-knowing, поставить самбу
<All-knowing> самба стоит
<luntik13> всем привет!!!
<vanoc> |edgbla|, абсолютно тоже самое. character map file `cp1251' not found: No such file or directory
<All-knowing> vanoc:  мои  шары видны
<|edgbla|> vanoc: тя опять маленькими буквами чтоль пишешь???
<luntik13> помагите пожалуста настроить аватар!
<luntik13> друг говорит нада через вай кокой то запускать!
<All-knowing> Не удалось подключить местоположение
<All-knowing> Не удалось получить список доступных на сервере ресурсов
<luntik13> что токое вай??
<karls0n4ik> luntik13, а ты где аватар настроить хочешь ?
<luntik13> у меня убунто!
<Offoffoff1> luntik13: ты жжошь
<luntik13> это игра аватар!
<karls0n4ik> luntik13, а аватар для чего, в какой программе ?
<YuuDaiFudo>  luntik13, wine
<karls0n4ik> luntik13, понятно, вещь называется wine
<luntik13> это игра!
<karls0n4ik> luntik13, извини игры не настраиваю, у меня такой игры нет
<luntik13> где ево скачать???
<karls0n4ik> luntik13, тебе лучше друга попросить
<karls0n4ik> wine установить можно
<luntik13> друг уехал :(((
<vanoc> |edgbla|, точно. сделал sudo localedef --no-archive -c -i ru_RU -f CP1251 ru_RU.CP12511 ошибку не выдало.
<karls0n4ik> luntik13, приложения - стандартные - терминал открываешь
<luntik13> как устанавить?
<vanoc> |edgbla|, спасибо.
<YuuDaiFudo> Лунтик прочитай ПМ я тебе кинул как установиь вино. И как им пользоватся
<|edgbla|> пжлст.
<karls0n4ik> luntik13, когда терминал откроется введи туда: sudo apt-get install -y wine
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell luntik13 about rule
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rule'
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell luntik13 about rules
<ubuntuhelp> luntik13, please see my private message
<luntik13> а где приложжения??
<luntik13> что???
<karls0n4ik> luntik13, а где у тебя главное меню ?
<luntik13> кокое меню???
<skai> @voice luntik13
<skai> !v | luntik13
<ubuntuhelp> luntik13: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<luntik13> а где оно?
<luntik13> skai ???
<skai> luntik13: это канал русскоязычной поддержки. либо используй русский язык, либо ищи помощи в другом месте
<karls0n4ik> luntik13, надо хоть представление иметь об операционке под которой ты работаешь чтобы люди тебе могли помочь
<YuuDaiFudo> >luntik13<  посмотрев в лево открой личные сообщения. там жми на мой ник 2 раза!
<luntik13> а я кокой язык исползую??
<YuuDaiFudo> Карлсон он работает под Убунту он сказалуже. по видимому 10.04
<skai> @kick luntik13 иди в школу и учи русский
<Lorgus> пиждин не работал, надо было ssl соединение отключить
<Odigem> Никто еще непридумал девайс для удаленного включения машины?
<Odigem> Телефон не в счет*
<skai> Odigem: внезапно..даже не так.ВНЕЗАПНО! wakeonlan
<karls0n4ik> YuuDaiFudo, он конечно работает, но нифига в нем не понимает, если не знает где найти меню приложения
<Odigem> Это че?
<Lorgus> Odigem,  нетпингер
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Odigem about google
<ubuntuhelp> Odigem, please see my private message
<luntik13> простите!
<Rexonafix> что можно с этим сделать?
<Rexonafix> Произошёл сбой при выполнении процесса-потомка "/media/Data/flash/ts/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64/ts3client_runscript.sh" (Отказано в доступе)
<YuuDaiFudo> 28-karls0n4ik-  а зачем ему понимать?) его друг понимает и ладно. Ладно не буду не в тему флудить.
<Odigem> Че за нет пингер? В двух словах
<luntik13> я буду хорошо учиться!!
<Rexonafix> и так при каждом запуске
<luntik13> кто мне может памочь с игрой???
<skai> @voice
<admin-skif-biz> Народ, кто-нибудь lirc  пользуеться?
<luntik13> где скочать вай??
<karls0n4ik> luntik13, если ты не нашел меню Приложения, то я умываю руки
<karls0n4ik> luntik13, не вай, :-))) а вайн - wine
<skai> karls0n4ik: ну ты еще посмпорь с тролем
<skai> @devoice
<luntik13> ок!!!
<skai> @voice luntik13
<YuuDaiFudo> >luntik13< пока не найдешь , личные сообщения или приватный чат в которые я тебе писал. Я предлогаю тебя КИК.
<luntik13> что??
<karls0n4ik> luntik13, мы прощаемся с тобой )))
<skai> sharikoff: ыпч
<YuuDaiFudo> skai дай пожалуйсто, >luntik13< как или бан пока его друг\родитель не вернется. А то он тут за год не найдет, как вино поставить.
<admin-skif-biz> Народ, кто-нибудь lirc  ставил?
<skai> @voice YuuDaiFudo
<karls0n4ik> admin-skif-biz, судя по всему нет
<skai> YuuDaiFudo: не будь так строг:)
<YuuDaiFudo> ладно не буду нечего просить...
<Odigem> A не канает(
<luntik13> мне нужен вай?? где мне его скочать??? помогите пожалуста!!!
<Rexonafix> ребята, подскажите, что можно сделать с этим?
<Rexonafix> Произошёл сбой при выполнении процесса-потомка "/media/Data/flash/ts/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64/ts3client_runscript.sh" (Отказано в доступе)
<Odigem> Там нада в ждущий его на не вырубать
<skai> YuuDaiFudo: и нИчего пишется через И, а не Е^_^
<Odigem> Вай?
<admin-skif-biz> Вай можно скачать в интернет. Вах!
<Odigem> :D
<YuuDaiFudo> бывает... через 4 года мне стукнут 18 там и будете судить мою граматику!
<luntik13> Где?????
<Odigem> В тбилиси гоги
<karls0n4ik> Rexonafix, правов нехватило ?
<Rexonafix> ну помогите ёпт
<Rexonafix> =\
<luntik13> скинте мне пожалуста вай!!
<admin-skif-biz> luntik13, консоль знаешь?
 * skai предупреждает.за связи с тролями я не буду наказывать троля.я накажу тех, кто его кормит
<skai> @voice Rexonafix
<YuuDaiFudo> >luntik13< тупо на фаил с игрой правой кнопкой мыши тыкни. А там первая строчка!
<Rexonafix> мда..
<karls0n4ik> Rexonafix, скачай к себе в домашний каталог и оттуда запускай
<skai> Rexonafix: а ты не матерись.будь спокоен
<Odigem> Скай, пачиму низя кормить троля :D
<luntik13> где файл с икрой???
<karls0n4ik> мда...почему то здесь никогда не бывает скучно
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Odigem about rules
<ubuntuhelp> Odigem, please see my private message
<luntik13> что это???
<Rexonafix> весело
<admin-skif-biz> я тоже хочу файл с икрой!!
<Odigem> Какой икрой?
<karls0n4ik> Rexonafix, ты давай пробуй и отпишись
<skai> @kban luntik13 --user 3600 подумай часок.почитай правила поведения.научись русскому языку
<YuuDaiFudo> >luntik13< не с икрой, а с игрой. Там куда установил ты или твой *** друг. Ищи его сам и хватит гадить на линии тупыми вопросами. Хочешь поиграть учись! Не хочешь играть на компьютере. НЕ учись! Иди на улицу!
<skai> ой.подумает то не часок...ну да ладно.через час напомните мне разбанить его
<admin-skif-biz> Кабачковой! Ыы.. лунтика замочили.. так кто_нибудь lirc ставил?
<karls0n4ik> skai, зачем ?_)))
<karls0n4ik> admin-skif-biz, твоя очередь чувствую настала
<Rexonafix> karls0n4ik, спасибо, помогло
<skai> karls0n4ik: чтобы вы не кормили его
<skai> Rexonafix: видишь как просто не нервничая слушать советы?:)
<karls0n4ik> Rexonafix, вот вот, а то все помогите...помогите
<Odigem> Так а че весело, у него икра вай :)
<rum0nk> Садисты! ;-)
<skai> Odigem: может стоит закрыть эту тему уже?
<Rexonafix> я 1 раз переспросил, а уже как будто флужу тут, и неизвестно что делаю
<karls0n4ik> время собирать камни.....))))
<skai> Rexonafix: ты один раз начал матерится:)
<Odigem> Есь коньководы?
<Rexonafix> skai, ёпт это уже считается за мат?
<skai> Odigem: есть.сходи на стадион.там небось уже катаются
<Odigem> Прикинь
<Odigem> Я имею ввиду на канале
<skai> Rexonafix: завуалированные маты считаются за маты.и маты на английском языке тоже.да хоть на португальском
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, выражайся яснее
<skai> !ф
<skai> !ask | Odigem
<ubuntuhelp> Odigem: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Odigem> Conky
<Rexonafix> skai, а ты португальский знаешь?
<Rexonafix> :D
<admin-skif-biz> !смысл жизни
<amigo> 42
<skai> Rexonafix: нет.а ты хочешь поматерится?
<Odigem> Наверн ж знает
<admin-skif-biz> чо у меня пульт тупит?
<Odigem> Как не знаеш?
<Rexonafix> мне это не нужно, по этому нет
<skai> admin-skif-biz: вспышки на солнце
<Odigem> Выкинь
<karls0n4ik> admin-skif-biz, это не пульт, это ...........догадайся сам
<Odigem> Телефон!
<admin-skif-biz> какие умные.. как друзья линукса..
<Odigem> А кто такой линукс?
<admin-skif-biz> еще спроси кто я и где я
<skai> где я?кто все эти люди?:))
<Odigem> Кто ты чудовище???
<karls0n4ik> люблю метафизические вопросы
<skai> Odigem: ты сейчс кого чудовищем назвал?
<karls0n4ik> но не настолько идиотские
<Odigem> Не тебя :D
<skai> Odigem: нет ты скажи кого?мнеж интересно
<karls0n4ik> пятница - у шизофреников обострение......
<admin-skif-biz> а вы верите в ребут в конце тоннеля?
<Odigem> Мне уже ник невидно лог маленький
<Odigem> В твой да
<skai> Odigem: ну раз ты с нокии - тогда да.не видно.а вообще яваирка не нужна
<Odigem> Самая нармальная
<admin-skif-biz> купил ик-датчик и штекер, спаял. Балуюсь! Теперь можно порно смотреть с дивана
<Odigem> Ахахаха
<skai> admin-skif-biz: ну так вот и что ты удивляешься, что не работает?
<admin-skif-biz> в твтиме и прочие кнопки работают..
<skai> admin-skif-biz: дак ты мож лирк криво настроил
<admin-skif-biz> Ну да..а к остальным как приделать?
<admin-skif-biz> найденая гуглятина не помогла
<karls0n4ik> admin-skif-biz, бог в помощь!
<skai> 3
<admin-skif-biz> я атеист
<skai> вот никак не привыкну к форме энтера на ноуте
<karls0n4ik> admin-skif-biz, ну тогда сам думай
<Odigem> Падключи клаву
<admin-skif-biz> как я сам не догадался!
<sharikoff> ку
<admin-skif-biz> пойти что-ли винду накатить..
 * karls0n4ik отошел покурить, минут на 5
<Odigem> В баню его
<admin-skif-biz> откинуться на спинку кресла.. поностальгировать..
<kolobok> Господа,всем привет.Подскажите,чем отличается убунту iso от убунту alternate Спасибо
<Odigem> Там название другое
<karls0n4ik> kolobok, тектовый инсталлер + возможность автоматиировать установку
<admin-skif-biz> аха.. а ISO это образ
<Odigem> Образы в церкви
<admin-skif-biz> чем отличается автомобиль от лады-калины
<Odigem> Иди уже винду ставь
<admin-skif-biz> В церкви ОбразА
<kolobok> Господа что лучше мне установить на нетбук или на слабый компьютер вот отсюда? http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/9.10/release/
<admin-skif-biz> насколько слабый?
<admin-skif-biz> для хилых обычно свои софты оси и сборки
<skai> @voice Odigem
<Odigem> А че 9.10?
<kolobok> У меня нетбук обычный а у соседа древний пентийм 2
<admin-skif-biz> какой проц, сколько ОЗУ
<skai> sharikoff: чет вечер активный у них
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> дай опа на чуток .. я разберусь =))
<kolobok>  Мне нравится 9.10 Мой первый опыт знакомства вообще с линукс
<Evgen> хай всем , подскажите в чем дело может быть , через pidgin не могу зайти в аьску а через убогий licq заходит нормально  ?
<skai> sharikoff: я бы дал.да бот все равно откажется принимать от тебя команды:)
<sharikoff> я так =) по старинке без бота
<skai> sharikoff: через чан серв?
<kolobok> Господа я пробовал ставить xubuntu на соседский древний комп. До места инсталяции идет а потом полный тормоз.А пупилинукс загружается но медленно На винчестере стоит xp,и как появляется загрузка так сразу синий экран и какие то буквы на английÑ
<skai> sharikoff: и вообще ты сам отказался балатироваться в опы:)
<sharikoff> =)))
<karls0n4ik> kolobok, проверь железо
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<admin-skif-biz> сначит комп совсем хилый
<kolobok> karls0n4ik а как проверить если не могу войти в систему
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: вечер
<karls0n4ik> kolobok, какая система ?!?!?! биос зайди
<admin-skif-biz> бери еще более хилые дистрибы
<sharikoff> skai: из меня б щас отличный получился.. зуб болит нимагу
<kolobok> admin-skif-biz так я и лубунту пробовал тоже не идет
<kolobok>  система пентиум вроде как 2
<admin-skif-biz> лубунта тут не при чем.. это просто оболочка другая
<kolobok> так что же делать? как диск жесткий заново отформатировать то
<skai> sharikoff: у меня губа:)вот я и стал суров и справедлив:)
<karls0n4ik> kolobok, на нетбук ubuntu netbook remix 10.04
<admin-skif-biz> отформатируй через gparted
<kolobok> karls0n4ik не хочу я ремикс Я хочу как у всех
<kolobok> admin-skif-biz если можно пожалуйста подскажите как или ссылку дайте пожалуйста
<YuuDaiFudo> Кстати. А не кто не знаешь, как ISOшный образ смонтировав , как виртуальный. Использовать для установки ОС в virtualBox ? А то вирт бокс не видет сд0 =(
<admin-skif-biz> надо иметь спасательнрый диск типа http://www.sysresccd.org/Download
<karls0n4ik> YuuDaiFudo, а че в настройках виртулбокса указать образ не катит ?
<skai> YuuDaiFudo: а в самом вбоксе выбрать образ как виртуальный сидиром для него?
<kolobok>  admin-skif-biz: спасибо большое Буду пробовать
<YuuDaiFudo> пойду искать...
<kolobok> Спасибо всем Пока
<admin-skif-biz> а если тупо образ примаунтить в папку сдром?
<karls0n4ik> все пока, зайду попозже
<skai> admin-skif-biz: зачем?если вбокс умеет работать с исо как с сидиромом
<sharikoff> skai: нет преграды патриотам..
<skai> о.а у робина гуда одежка как у снайперов в героях третьих:)
<vitek-tvv> где можно cкачать дрова nvidia geforce 310M на линукс
<admin-skif-biz> на сайте нвидии?
<vitek-tvv> не то
<cyberone> udes
<skai> @op
<skai> @deop
<Evgen> !Evgen
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Evgen'
<User629[web]> Здраствуите. При подключение внешнего жесткого диска неопределяются права и он отображается на раб. столе ввиде листа документа.
<jillsmitt> вам повезло
<jillsmitt> у меня в виде кучки фикалий
<User629[web]> поправить это можно?
<punkhead> привет всем !!!
<punkhead> что то ssl не поддерживается ?
<punkhead> здеся ?
<Offoffoff1> punkhead: и?
<punkhead> непускало со вкл ssl  ))) - а вчера пускало )
<Offoffoff1> punkhead: куда
<punkhead> на канал
<punkhead> в weechat проге )
<Offoffoff1> punkhead: ну бывает.
<punkhead> так его выключить правильно ?
<punkhead> ))))
<Offoffoff1> ну да
<Offoffoff1> а чего скрывать-то
<Offoffoff1>  ты же не из Аль-Каиды?
<Offoffoff1> Или?
<Evgen> Как добавить conky color в автозагрузку ?
<karls0n4ik> punkhead, pkill weechat
<punkhead> не
<punkhead> я не оттудова ))
<punkhead> я из места где тепло и мама ))))
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, система - параметры - запускаемые приложения
<Offoffoff1> punkhead: Авганистан?
<Offoffoff1> punkhead: я так и знал.
<punkhead> нет где Василия Алибабаевича родина ))))
<punkhead> Родина
<Evgen> -karls0n4ik-   проблема в том что вроде скрипт сделал , как советовал великий гугл , в итогде коньки не загружаются и не подключается интернет
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, ну раз скрипт есть, осталось его тока прописать куда я сказал  - см выше
<Evgen> -karls0n4ik-   это я понял , потом прописываю путь до скрипта в данном случае    /home/....../..../......./conkyrun.sh  так ?
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, и не забываем права на скрипт выставить
<Evgen> хм..... вот это я вроде не сделал
<karls0n4ik> а вообще если ты его запустил, то в запускаемые приложения есть вкладка настройка - где есть клевая кнопка - запомнить запускаемые приложения
<karls0n4ik> это типа для ленивых
<dmy> добрый день. прошу помочь ответом на такой вопрос у меня e-machines 350. уровень сигнала wifi (стоит в коридоре) реально сильно зависит от того в каком месте соседней комнаты я нахожусь. как усилить сигнал можно?
<karls0n4ik> dmy, поднести ноут вплотную к wi-fi роутеру )))
<punkhead> вот ubuntu  и сюда добрался http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7
 * dmy ))
<karls0n4ik> dmy, убедиться что нет стальных и толстых ьетонных перегородок между ноутом и вайфаем
<dmy> я поставил убунту специально чтоб нет біл пошустрее. на винде оно может работать бістрее? (может есть хитрые драйвера или проги чтоб разогнать)
<Offoffoff1> dmy: купить несколько точек доступа. И в режим репитера
<dmy> ы
<dmy> а програмно можно сигнал прочнее сделать?
<karls0n4ik> dmy, разогнать инет с помощью провайдера, а если сигнал слабый убедиться в отсутствии помех м/ду точкой и ноутом
<parfux> о чем спор?
<karls0n4ik> parfux, спора нет, инет разогнать на вайфае помоги dmy
<karls0n4ik> dmy, может у тебя антенка маленькая...)))
<parfux> инет разогнать?
<karls0n4ik> parfux, ага
<parfux> а что с ним?
<dmy> ))) как у всех у меня антенка
<karls0n4ik> parfux, медленный, как тока за стенку заходишь
<karls0n4ik> dmy, ты случаем не в бункере сидишь ?
<parfux> мощность сигнала увелич
<parfux> чтобы всегда 100% было
<parfux> у меня на роутере меняется
<karls0n4ik> parfux, вот и я о том же, - не надо за стенку от вайфая прятаться
<parfux> свинец на стенах?
<karls0n4ik> parfux, тяжелый вопрос)))))
<dmy> перефразирую вопрос )) можно ли сделать так чтоб уровень сигнала у меня был лучше программными способами?
<dmy> нет ли каких хирых преград в компе
<karls0n4ik> dmy, настройки вайфая глянь
<Offoffoff1> dmy: может быть. lspci -nn | grep Eth
<karls0n4ik> dmy, можно ли чтобы машина ехала быстрее - можно - крути педали ))))
<parfux> можно программно выкрутитьмощность сигнала вайфай адаптеров
<parfux> можно с размером даных в пакете поиграться
<parfux> несильно но поможет
<dmy> может есть програмка типа "вайфай визард"
<karls0n4ik> dmy, аха есть у мну программка прибавить вайфай на 100 %
<Offoffoff1> dmy: есть лучше.. iwconfig
 * karls0n4ik извините отойду
<punkhead> )
<dmy> пробую...
<Evgen> >karls0n4ik<  спс за помощь
<dmy> блин. поставил его вроде... а сейчас в програмах не могу найти чтоб запустить...
<fed0r> Привет. Проблема с зарядкой, кто может помочь? Кому помочь?
<artus> сервисный центр
<snork> всем привет. у меня такая проблема: убунта не видит юсб модем мегафоновский. если просто зайти в линукс, то подключится невозможно, но если войти сначала в винду (у меня две оси стоят), и там подключиться, а потом перезагрузиться и войти в линукс, то соеди
<snork>  есть, причем оно уже есть при входе, я ничего не настраивал и не включал, оно само появляется. но если тут же вытыкнуть модем и втыкнуть обратно - соединение нет, и подключить его в настройках невозможно. как сделать чтобы он подключался без вмешательстÐ
<snork>  винды?
<karls0n4ik> snork, еще раз без непонятных символовъ
<GP-27001> warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 3 package 'dpkg': missing description
<parfux> там должен бытьсброс модема
<parfux> у меня с ётой так
<parfux> чип сбросиш к дефолтным настройкам и работает
<snork> а как его сбросить?
<parfux> lsusb пожалусто
<snork> что такое lsusb?
<karls0n4ik> snork, команда
<parfux> модем
<snork> в терминале?
<artus> !paste | snork
<ubuntuhelp> snork: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<karls0n4ik> snork, да в терминале
<artus> snork: модем какой
<karls0n4ik> artus, с добрым утром/вечером!
<artus> karls0n4ik: дароф)
<Evgen> Ктонибудь поясните мне , как выставить проклятые права для скрипта который запускает коньки ?
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, легко, а какие права нужны ?
<karls0n4ik> и де скрипт лежит ?
<artus> Evgen: chmod +x
<Evgen> >karls0n4ik<  в домашнем каталоге
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, chmod 744 имя_скрипта
<karls0n4ik> ну что, есть еще проблемы ?
<parfux> как связный список пузырьком отсортировать?
<karls0n4ik> parfux, вот тут то я тебе не помощник
<parfux> =)
<karls0n4ik> parfux, я щазз пиво пью, а ты как ?
<snork> нет, не помогло.... вытащил, вставил -а он не работает
<parfux> а я матан учу, и делаю работы для студентов гуапа
<karls0n4ik> parfux, молодец, cgtwbfkbcnjv ,eltmi
<parfux> snork: какой у тебямодем?
<parfux> lsusb в консоли набери
<snork> huawei E1550, мегафоновский усб модем
<ZeVoluciON> белый у него модем
<snork> я набрал, оно сбросилось,но не помогло
<artus> snork: начнем с того что e1550 под линухой аж со свистом работает
<parfux> нужна полная информация код производитела и устройсва
<parfux> ага
<artus> snork: вырубал в нем виртуальный сидиром?
<parfux> скопируй всю строчку lsusb
<snork> а как
<artus> parfux: нифига уже не нужно
<karls0n4ik> parfux, а так же имя и фамилия сборщика ))))
<artus> parfux: у менфя такой работает и кушать не просит)
<dmy> еще один вопрос. у мну метевім устройством установлен "loopback интерфейс". почему не "беспроводный интерфейс"?
<artus> snork: ща скажу как вырубить
<snork> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB
<snork> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<snork> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<snork> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<snork> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<snork> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<snork> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<parfux> стой
<parfux> все
<parfux> ну теперь логинся подрутом
<parfux> и пиши
<artus> !paste | snork
<ubuntuhelp> snork: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<parfux> счас
<razor96> Здравствуйте. Проблема не по убунте, но по компу. На Acer у экрана не работает подсветка. Включить можно, есди два раза нажать Fn+F6, а если питание от сети, то кучу раз нажимать приходится. Что делать?
<snork> а как логинится под рутом? "sudo -1" - это оно?
<Evgen> >razor96<    это помоему не убрать
<karls0n4ik> razor96, у тебя винда ?
<parfux> usb_modeswitch
<artus> snork: http://rus-linux.net/nlib.php?name=/MyLDP/internet/modem-ru.html
<artus> parfux: начнем с того что модесвич ему нафиг не нужен.. ему надо раз и навсегда вырубить сидюк
<razor96> karls0n4ik, была винда, её переустановил, сейчас и убунту поставил, то же самое
<karls0n4ik> razor96, обычно наоборот бывает, от сети нормально, а от батареии плохо
<parfux> modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1product=0x1003
<andreymal> тут есть юзеры успешно установившие j2me wtk?
<razor96> karls0n4ik, да, ну вот у меня почему-то именно так. В чем может быть проблема?
<parfux> ls /dev/ | grep ttyUSB
<parfux> естьчтонибудь?
<parfux> а вообще го привать
<karls0n4ik> razor96, извини нет у меня инфы по твоей проблеме
<karls0n4ik> razor96, в винде прога бывает типа ак показывать при подключении к батареии или по сети,там регулировать можно, -  под линуксом не знаю такой
 * karls0n4ik отошел на перекур
<Evgen> У меня жесткий разделен на 2 раздела , второй где музыка и всякий хлам NTFS и его вечно приходится в ручную тыкать чтобы смонтировать его , как сделать чтобы диск сразу монтировался ?
<punkhead> в fstab пропиши
<punkhead> точнее в /etc/fstab
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, ковырять надо файл /etc/fstab
<punkhead> http://ubuntolog.ru/avtomaticheskoe-montirovanie-razdelov-s-ntfs-pri-zagruzke-ubuntu.html
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, тока аккуратно
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<[Raiden]> ку
<punkhead> )))
<karls0n4ik> [Raiden], кю
<punkhead> главное не трогать линуксовые разделы ))))))))))))))
<karls0n4ik> punkhead, точно
<Evgen> >punkhead<  ОК
<fed0r> Проблема - ноут lenovo y460 иногда пишет, что заряжается, хотя на самом деле работает от батарейки. Глюк чаще случается при высокой нагрузке. lucid 2.6.32-26-generic
<fed0r> .
<karls0n4ik> fed0r, проверь блок питания
<fed0r> на ноуте?
<karls0n4ik> fed0r, ага
<fed0r> Да не, с блоком всё окей, 100% - под вендой все в порядке. О, вот опять
<punkhead> чревато  - а лучше предварительно скопировать файлег и иметь под рукой животворящий CD иль usb )
<fed0r> Есть альтернативные дрова для батарейки?
<karls0n4ik> fed0r, нету дров, железная мне кажется проблема
<fed0r> Ну блин, под вендой же ок. Ну что ж, и за это спасибо.
<karls0n4ik> fed0r, не зачто тезка
<korvin> эм
<korvin> YuuDaiFudo: вообще-то
<korvin> вб сам умеет образы подключать
<korvin> че там искать? на виду все
<korvin> admin-skif-biz: вб умеет подключать образы, но не усеет подключать каталоги как сд-привод
<korvin> admin-skif-biz: ты не понимаешь сути
<korvin> ну он любил за эльфов шпилить
<korvin> в репах же
<korvin> хм...
<korvin> udes == гвуы ,
<korvin> ?
<korvin> @dead
<korvin> @undead
<karls0n4ik> korvin, проснулся ?!?!?!
<artus> korvin: ты че расфлудилсо?
<dmy> вопрос такой. я могу из одного логического диска сделать 2 сейчас? поставил gparted но он грозит уничтожить все на диске
<karls0n4ik> dmy, вохможно врет
<karls0n4ik> dmy, можешь
<artus> dmy: но он уничтожить все данные )
<karls0n4ik> dmy, я jfs партицию разрезал на три части, все данные норм
<karls0n4ik> dmy, эт конечно не гарантия ))))
<antik> ранее уже спрашивал. Может сейчас кто подскажет. Чем можно ограничить канал идущий на пользователя
<artus> шейпером )
<korvin> artus: че было-то?
<antik> ой спасибо =)
<artus> korvin: типа неконтролиуемый поток сознания вырвалсо наружу )
<antik> а каким
<korvin> artus: логи мне
<artus> antik: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1254&bih=822&q=linux+shaper+tc&aq=2&aqi=g6&aql=&oq=linux+shap&gs_rfai=
<antik> дело в том что пытался использовать билинг систему abills, но как понял, там пользователи подключаются по vpn.  Может кто использовал напрямую?
<artus> зачем тебе билинг?
<karls0n4ik> antik, какл ограничить или трафик надо ?
<karls0n4ik> канал
<antik> канал
<karls0n4ik> antik, шейпером
<karls0n4ik> antik, биллинг тут не причем
<korvin> artus: логи мне, плз
<User715[web]> всем привет
<karls0n4ik> User715[web], и тебе привет добрый человек
<artus> karls0n4ik: http://itpaste.ru/232409
<artus> korvin: http://itpaste.ru/232409
<antik> дело в том что есть менеджер, который будет принимать оплату от абонентов. И он должен выделять канал на пользователя. Не хочу что бы это делалось из консоли мной. Для этого думал использовать билинг.
<artus> и ты того ... на талксы еще чуток вбросил)
<antik> Мало ли приспичин хозяину сетки сделать и не безлимитные планы
<korvin> artus: бля, я это писал час назад
<korvin> а то и больше
<artus> @kick korvin не материмсо
<karls0n4ik> artus, я тут ни причем
<artus> karls0n4ik: я промахнулсо)
<User715[web]> ребята, подскажите плиз. на нетбуке стояла последняя убунту, нетбукэдишн. вот сегодня, после апдейта он перестал грузится. ставил через Wubi.
<karls0n4ik> User715[web], а причем тут после апдейта и вуби ?
<karls0n4ik> User715[web],  ставил бы 10.04 и все, дальше обновляться бессмысленно
<artus> korvin: мож клиент?
<parfux> ЭТО МАЙКРОСОФТ!!!
<parfux> ЗАГОВОР!!!!
<User715[web]> не знаю, решил написать. но именно после апдейта грузится перестала
<korvin> artus: да вот не знаю =/
<karls0n4ik> User438[web], после апдейта все что угодно может перестать
<artus> !voice parfux
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='voice parfux'
<artus> @voice parfux
<karls0n4ik> parfux, шаг влево, шаг вправо, попытка к бегству
<korvin> artus: не, ну я-то приходящие сообщения видел же
<antik> User715[web]: что значит перестала грузиться? На каком этапе перестает
<User715[web]> karls0n4ik, я нуб в линухах, только месяц юзаю. как мне без реинстала обойтись? я понимаю, вы тут не экстрасенсы. подумалось что трабла с апдейтом и я не один такой...
<User715[web]> виндойвый лоадер отдает управление линуховому загрузчику и тачка ребутится
<parfux> пуск->мой компьютер правой кнопкой->свойства
<User715[web]> успеваю только прочитать что "file no found..."
<artus> User715[web]: как это так виндовый отдает?
<karls0n4ik> User438[web], работает - не трожжж
<User715[web]> т.к. ставил через wubi
<parfux> ->дополнительно->загрузка->редактировать boot.ini
<antik> загрузчик появляется?
<parfux> и выложи его куданить
<karls0n4ik> кстати люди всем после апдейта ядра прихобится виртулбокс реинсталлить, изза того что модуль не скомпилился ?
<User715[web]> только виндовый загрузчик и все, ребут...
<artus> User715[web]: ставь граб )
<parfux> добавь в бут ини загрузку ubuntu
<User715[web]> т.е. трабла в загрузчике ? сейчас попробую
<artus> parfux: а может хватит бред нести?
<Evgen> >User715[web]<   граб ставь , и я покрайне мере делал так , сначало убунут ставил а потом винду
<User715[web]> так, это семерка, тут просто так boot.ini не посмотреть
<artus> !grub | User715[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User715[web]: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<User715[web]> граб из под винды можно воткнуть ?
<parfux> почему бред?
<karls0n4ik> народ всем после апдейта ядра прихобится виртулбокс реинсталлить, изза того что модуль не скомпилился ?
<artus> !grub2 | User715[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User715[web]: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<artus> karls0n4ik: нет) зачем?
<parfux> ты думаеш windows не может убутну загрузить?
<karls0n4ik> artus, после обновления ядра - не хочет работать без реинсталла
<artus> parfux: ану ану подробности ) ооч интересно)
<karls0n4ik> parfux, может
<parfux> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7696.0
<parfux> да я знаю что может.. тут просто сомневаются
<artus> karls0n4ik: у тя походу не подгружаетцо vboxdrv
<User715[web]> спасибо! пошел пробывать
<karls0n4ik> artus, ага
<[koshka]> няу!
<artus> parfux: а ты пробовал то?
<parfux> когдато делал
<artus> для семерки?
<Odigem> Ку
<karls0n4ik> artus, все понял загаловки ядра не стоят
<artus> karls0n4ik: ))
<[koshka]> artus: :P
<Odigem> Я паходу чета не даганяю
<artus> [koshka]: мур )
<parfux> хм... для семерки то я не подумал
<karls0n4ik> [koshka], мур-мур-мяу
<artus> :)
 * karls0n4ik отошел покурить
<[koshka]> как тут дела? все спокойно?
<[koshka]> mva: няу )
<Odigem> Команды какие нада при запуске в ~/.xinitrc пихать?
<artus> никакие )
<Odigem> А?
<artus> ага
<artus> зчем туда чейто пихать?
<Odigem> Шо ага
<Odigem> Ме нада запустить чета при старте
<artus> update-rc.d   или rc.local
<mva> [koshka], nya!
<Odigem> Команду
<mva> Odigem, что тебе надо запустить?
<Odigem> Нада выполнить команду
<mva> 1) приши грамотно
<mva> *пиши
<mva> 2) КАКУЮ команду?
<Odigem> Есчеб сказал пляши
<Odigem> php -f /tratata.php
<mva> О_о
<Odigem> Шо
<Evgen> какие есть антивирусники и фаерволы для убунту нормальные ?
<mva> 1) второе предупреждение за нарушение правил, если не начнешь писать правильно — вылетишь
<mva> 2) так и напиши
<Odigem> Так нармально же пишу
<mva> только вот зачем это надо?
<Odigem> Куда?
<Odigem> Там скрипт бота какой шлет мне в аську "Йа ВкЛюЧиЛсО"
<mva> ну добавь его в /etc/rc.local
<mva> и не парь мозг
<mva> Evgen, такие же, как и для других дистрибутивов
<Odigem> Это конфиг?
<User977[web]> Вечер добрый! Возможно ли сделать так, ятобы при загрузке в обязательно порядке параллено загружался второй пользователь?
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, нафиг антивиру для линукса
<Odigem> С торентов?
<karls0n4ik> User977[web], думаю возможно, как вопрос другой
<mva> User977[web], куда загружался?
<User977[web]> А как? Хотя бы предложете направление движения))), пожалуйста
<User977[web]> Смотрите
<karls0n4ik> User977[web], смотрим
 * mva cat /dev/urandom > Evgen
<Odigem> Хелп ,коньки отпали
<User977[web]> По умолчанию без запроса пароля загружается юзер, а мне надо чтобы параллельно без запросов грузился админ. Там у меня автоматов запускаются внс сервер и смотрелка со всех экранов в локалке. Я бы через внс смотрел за всем этим делом и Ð
<[koshka]> ой
<[koshka]> бука какая то получилась:(
<Evgen> karls0n4ik у меня  параноя  , поэтому навсякий случай
<karls0n4ik> User977[web], попробуй NX client
<User977[web]> попробую. потом доложу)))
<karls0n4ik> User977[web], он не точто будет параллельно загружаться, но зайти посмотреть чем пользователь занимается сможешь, если тока графическое уусорение не включать
<karls0n4ik> User977[web], я его тестил
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, я себе нат на дсл сделал и не парюсь
<User977[web]> Мне не надо следить за юзером, это я так могу, и заблокировать его могу, мне надо чтобы в параллельном сеансе я черз italc мог следить за компами в локалке, а именно за экранами
<artus> O_o
<Evgen> karls0n4ik что такое нат ?
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, если в сетях не понимаешь то лучше не надо
<mva> Evgen, в линуксе только один файрволл. Прямо в ядре. Называется Netfilter. К нему есть морда ip(6)tables. Есть и другие, типа ebtables, и прочие tables. Есть куча ненужных надстроек над этими мордами.
<karls0n4ik> User977[web], всмысле глобальный мониторинг ?
<mva> Evgen, есть только один опенсорсный антивирус под Linux. ClamAV. Есть, конечно и KAV, и DrWEB и другие, но они все требуют всякой гадости для запуска и проприетарны.
<karls0n4ik> mva, лучше все это на модеме делать
<mva> karls0n4ik, что?
<karls0n4ik> mva, вот -вот про антивирусы согласен
<Odigem> Там фаервол фуфло
<mva> где?
<karls0n4ik> mva, я про нат
<Odigem> В модемах ^^^
<artus> мдее
<mva> karls0n4ik, во-первых, модем — это модем. А нат и прочее есть только в роутерах
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, как настроишь
<artus> фаервол в  модеме это сильно
<karls0n4ik> mva,  у меня есть в модеме, думаю у кого нет такие модемы больше не выпускают
<mva> Odigem, во-вторых, ты дурак. Там Linux в большинстве случаев. В Linux второй мо "мощности" файрвол в мире.
<Odigem> Небудем цепляца к словам
<mva> karls0n4ik, твой АДСЛ-модем просто по совместительству роутер.
<karls0n4ik> mva, да
<mva> вот и всё
<mva> это роутер
<Odigem> Где???
<karls0n4ik> mva, я его с бриджа перенастроил
<mva> поздравляю
<karls0n4ik> mva, спасибо
<User977[web]> Можно сказать и так. Суть такова: есть 40убунт в игровом клубе, на наих стоит приложение для работы с интернет казино, и мне просто надо видеть кажды экран. Подсоединяться к каждой машине - бред и трата времени. Italc - отличное решение. Пока
<mva> Odigem, что "где"?
<Odigem> Грр какой командой вывесить на весь экран текст "НАФИГ С ПЛЯЖА!!!" ?
<mva> User977[web], а стартовать от этого юзера религия запрещает?
<artus> User977[web]: а зачем отдельный пользователь под это? вирт столов не хватает?
<User977[web]> to artus > предложи, пожалуйста, схему с вирт столом
<mva> User977[web], ты на вопрос ответишь?
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, banner
<[Raiden]> User977[web]: а на эти х машинках играется только казино? Интересн остало.
<Odigem> Че баннер?
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, ага
<Odigem> Че ога?
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, млин, с фряхой попутал
<User977[web]> to mva > можно стартануть и от этого юзера, но: 1.Я под юзером запускаю админа и меня выкидывает соответственно так как меняю пользователя. Что дальше? 2.Или каждый раз приезжать и делать все ручками. Да, играется только казино Чикаго называ
<karls0n4ik> sudo apt-get install sysvbanner
<karls0n4ik> User977[web], интересно почему я немогу прочититать весь этот набор символов ?
<Odigem> Че дает?
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, распечатывает большие буквы и слова
<mva> User977[web], ничерта не понял из того, что ты сказал. По пунктам и членораздельно пжалуйста. Без потоков сознания.
<Odigem> На рабочем?
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, нет
<karls0n4ik> в консоли
<Odigem> Весде?
<Odigem> Ме нада весде
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, нет
<mva> Odigem, пиши грамотно, или вылетишь. последнее предупреждение
<mva> хотя, чего я мучаюсь...
<mva> ты ж бан обошёл
<Odigem> Кто?
<Odigem> Я тут первый раз
<mva> лохов ищи в другом месте :)
<mva> @kban Odigem
<mva> @mode +b *@*Meg*@*
<mva> @op
<User977[web]> Постараюсь. Как через внс под юзером запустить админа не потеряв соединение? И как при работающем юзере получить доступ к админу через внс?
<mva> @deop
<Odigem> Че те нада?
<karls0n4ik> User977[web], ну ты спросил....
<mva> User977[web], какого админа запустить? Куда запустить?
<karls0n4ik> User977[web], 1) sudo
<[Raiden]> User977[web]: а тебе обязательно гуи надо? ssh не сойдет?
<[Raiden]> мониторить можешь и по внц или почему угодно, а админить по ссш , если консоли достаточно
<[Raiden]> вообще фиг знает, я просто мимо проходил )
<artus> и чего собственно юзера будет выкидвыать? vnc это не rdp
<mva> ++
<artus> вобщем зачем второй юзер так и не понятно)
<karls0n4ik> +1
<User977[web]> mva, Линукс -многопользовательская система, как при получить графику другого пользователя при работающем другом. с ссаш проблемы: локалка замыкается на свитч, свитч на роутер длинк, а не на сервак. Изменить это невозможно. Пока невозмож
<Aceler> User977[web]: Xephyr попробуй
<artus> длинк вполне умеет порты пробрасывать) проблему не вижу )
<Aceler> Это запустит виртуальный X сервер в рамках текущего сеанса X сервера
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, читать надо. Несколько сессий иксов впринципе может быть...
<artus> User977[web]: зачем тебе вообще стопитцот юзеров с графикой на админсой машине запускать?
<karls0n4ik> +1
<Aceler> Или два сеанса исков — startx -- :1, startx -- :2 и так далее — пока виртуальных консолей хватает.
<Sabakaizwarcraft> оу еее
<Sabakaizwarcraft> потноу
<Aceler> artus: ну если человек хочет тонзиллоэктомию. перректально, мы не будем ему мешать, линукс гибок. Помучается денёк, придёт за решением :)
<mva> User977[web], во-первых, вот признайся. Ты же ведь не администратор, ты просто вендовый эникей, да? во-вторых, GNU/Linux многопользовательская система, да. У каждого пользователя СВОЁ (!!!) окружение, изолированное (!!!!) от других. By Design. В-третьих, при чём тут администрато
<mva> р?
<artus> Aceler: да похоже )
<Sabakaizwarcraft> злые люди, подскажите для чего это канал??
<Sabakaizwarcraft> тут можно задавать тупые вопросы на тему убунты??)
 * karls0n4ik отошел покурить
<Aceler> Sabakaizwarcraft: задать можно. Что получится — вот в чём вопрос…
<mva> User977[web], ну и в-четвертых, ты делаешь неправильно. ЗАЧЕМ ДВА ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЯ?
<mva> Sabakaizwarcraft, тупые вопросы здесь не любят и дают тупые ответы.
<Odigem> Сабака, хош педигри пал?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sabakaizwarcraft> как писать кому-то, не приват а так?? а то не шарю я в этом??
<Odigem> Нажми на ник
<Aceler> Не надо писать в приват.
<Sabakaizwarcraft> нажимаю на ник и ничего не происходит
<snork> всё, модем заработал, артус- спасибо за ссылку, parfux- спасибо за помощь) проблема действительно была в наличии CDrom-а, отключив его, проблема решается)))
<User977[web]> Я - да, виндовый эникей, разработчик флэш-приложений. Поставлена задача вывести изображение с айталк + статистику по играм с кассирской программы во флэш и  засунуть в админскую часть сайта, чтобы дяденьки все видели и считали. Будь сет
<mva> ух ты какие черезжопные костыли-то
<mva> мне аж забавно стало посмотреть, что в итоге выйдет
<artus> а юзер то второй тут причем?
<User977[web]> Мне просто нужна картинка живая со всех экранов в локалке. Это возможно?
<artus> интересно же )
<inkvizitor68sl> User977[web], да
<inkvizitor68sl> User977[web], у альтовцев спрашвай, они там что то разрабатывали
<mva> User977[web], возможно. Но ты не ответил, зачем второй юзер?
<User977[web]> Как? Результат обязательно покажу. Обещаю.  ту mva: юзеру не надо видеть айталк, его надо запустить либо в параллельном сеансе либо на другой машине, что затратно почему то
<Aceler> User977[web]: Блин. Поставь iTalc :)
<User977[web]> Он и стоит
<Aceler> Ну и засунь его в VNC
<Aceler> Запускаешь XVNC — это такой же X сервер, только он выводит не на монитор физический, а в порт сетевой, откуда можно взять по протоколу VNC
<Aceler> Или даже iTalc тебе не нужен  — он сам по себе работает по VNC :)
<[Raiden]> или в какой-нить FreeNX , ибо внц шибко тормоз
<karls0n4ik> [Raiden], внс тормоз когда ускорение на компе включено
<karls0n4ik> голосование, открывать ли вторую 2,5 пива ? или подождать до утра ?
<karls0n4ik> у меня время 22:37
<[Raiden]> ну может быть, я с ним редко сталкивался. Раза 3 может. Через радмин или тимвьюер как то пошустрее всё казалось
<mva> karls0n4ik, голосование: забанить тебя сейчас или через 2 минуты?
<karls0n4ik> mva, хороший выбор
<User977[web]> iTalc подходит безупречно, так как он видит все экраны.
<Odigem> Вопрос от нефик делать, че за баг assault zone
<mva> User977[web], ну и пускай его отдельным сервисом в виртуальные иксы
<mva> @op
<mva> @kban Odigem
<Aceler> mva: IP блочь
<mva> @mode +b *!*Meg*@*
<mva> @mode -b *@*Meg*@*
<User977[web]> Я понял. Спасибо огромное за терпение. Постараюсь сделать.Пока!!!)))
 * Aceler ушёл играть в игрушки
<mva> @deop
<Evgen> ктонибудь пользуется  убунтой с  64 битной архитектурой ?
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, я
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, 10.04.1 х64
<Evgen> -karls0n4ik-  как ты флеш плеер поставил ?
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, ага
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, работает вроде как
<[Raiden]> Evgen: вообще там флэш ставится как и в 32битной, из репов.
<[Raiden]> но я использую отсюда http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html , 64 бит версию.
<NiCloAy1> Здарова народ!, есть кто может помоч в питоне склеить строчку mixString.findAll('a')[:].contents[0] тоестьmixString.findAll()
<NiCloAy1> mixString.findAll(0) выдает лист объектов, надо сделать ' '.join только нужного проперти с индексом 0
<karls0n4ik> NiCloAy1, ты хоть сам понял что сказал ?
<NiCloAy1> karls0n4ik: да.
<Evgen> >[Raiden]<   проблема в том что , в фаерфоксе все норм (ненавижу фаерфокс), а в хромиуме не пашет ютуб
<karls0n4ik> NiCloAy1, молодца, я лично не понял нифига
<[Raiden]> Evgen: У меня везде пашет
<NiCloAy1> karls0n4ik: есть массив состоящий из массивов, надо сделать join всех значений подмассива с индексом 0
<karls0n4ik> NiCloAy1, не-не-не....извини, сразу программера не признал на канале ubuntu
<karls0n4ik> NiCloAy1, хотя фигню городишь
<artus> Evgen: хрому для ютуба флеш не нужен )
 * karls0n4ik курить ушел вернуся скоро
<NiCloAy1> почему фигню .. .если можно сделать ' '.join[stringArray] то думаю можно делать и джоины подмассивов
<karls0n4ik> NiCloAy1, если сам знаешь зачем спращиваешь
<NiCloAy1> потому что не знаю
<NiCloAy1> вобще иди кури :)
<artus> Evgen: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Evgen> -artus-  а у меня требовал обновить плагин , вот и  думал сидел
<[Raiden]> Evgen: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1126/h_1290801401_75c2711bcc.png
<Evgen> все ок , пашет
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, рад за тебя
<karls0n4ik> щазз ворую 2,5 открою и держите меня семеро ))))всем помогу
<karls0n4ik> вторую
<karls0n4ik> если кто еще здесь есть канечно
<Evgen> karls0n4ik ты можешь помогать всем только тогда когда пьяный ?
<kreker93> ребят такая проблемка(оффтоп)как сделать стену вконтакте над аудиозаписями???
<artus> kreker93: ты явно ошибся каналом
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, я всегда могу, а когда пивко в особенности
<kreker93> artus,да что помочь жалко?)))
<karls0n4ik> Evgen, альтруизм рулит !!!!!
<NiCloAy1> блин во я тормаз меньше надов bash-е сидеть, совсем объекты из башни повылетали :) короче вот что нужно было enString=' '.join([e.contents[0] for e in mixString.findAll('a')])
<karls0n4ik> NiCloAy1, ай молодца, большой программер вырастет
<karls0n4ik> купи 3 диска по цене 4 и один получи в подарок бесплатно!!!!!
<NiCloAy1> karls0n4ik: неа.. не вырастет.. :) - нах не надо.
<NiCloAy1> мне и средним згодится :)
<artus> @kick NiCloAy1 не материмсо
<karls0n4ik> вот так всегда - самые талантливые уходят первыми .........
<NiCloAy1> artus: не пинаимся :)
<andreymal> короче sun-java-wireless-toolkit не устанавливается, пишет Failed to extract JavaVersionTester class, кто виноват и что делать :)
<karls0n4ik> поздняк, я все таки её открыл
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, как ставил ?
<andreymal> karls0n4ik: ничего в голову кроме sudo sh не пришло
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, убил, что было дальше... ява опен или сан с репов партнеров ?
<andreymal> karls0n4ik: в смысле ява - тулкит или jre/jdk?
<andreymal> если jdk - то требовало сперва openjdk, я поставил
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, всмысле есть openjdk, а есть sun-java из партнерского репозитария
<andreymal> если тулкит - скачал с офсайта
<andreymal> подозреваю что надо было sun-java?
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, возможно
<andreymal> (%
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, я когда скритп для опен оффиса исал некоторым не нравилосья open-jdk
<NiCloAy1> для скриптов не нужен jdk
<karls0n4ik> NiCloAy1, правильно
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, ставь из репов партнеров
<NiCloAy1> karls0n4ik: можно взять пирожок :) ?
<karls0n4ik> NiCloAy1, легко, ты мне нравишься )))
<andreymal> я опенждк-то с горем пополам поставил)
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, всмысле пополам, у тебя же задача есть
<NiCloAy1> andreymal: добавь в репозитории партнеров - и через apt-get увидишь sun
<andreymal> karls0n4ik: всмысле фразеологизм :)
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, и судя по всему тебя именно ява из репов партнеров нужна
<andreymal> NiCloAy1: я из-за интернета с горем пополам поставил
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, пошаговый мануал нужен ?
<NiCloAy1> andreymal: ты уверен что поставил.. - с интернета - там же простой архив, тебе еще нужно прписать bin настроить JAVA_HOME в classpath может чтонибудь прописать
<Nor8> Хорг отъедает со временем много памяти, чем лечится, кто знает? Рестарт сессии не предлагать.
<NiCloAy1> andreymal: мне кажется что  у тебя архив битый extract JavaVersionTester class  не похоже на то что тебе не хватает чегото
<andreymal> karls0n4ik: лицензия например норм вычиталась
<karls0n4ik> Nor8, предлагаю сначала померить кто память отъедает хотя бы сиснемным монитором
<Nor8> karls0n4ik: Написано же, xorg
<NiCloAy1> andreymal: ты чего ставишь?
<karls0n4ik> Nor8, кроме хорг там че ничего нет чтоли ?
<andreymal> NiCloAy1: всмысле чего?
<NiCloAy1> andreymal: ну какое приложение ? - у тебя jar war или что ?
<Nor8> karls0n4ik: Ты системным монитором пользовался когда-нибудь?
<NiCloAy1> andreymal: или у тебя готовое приложение, для которого только джавы не хватает ?
<karls0n4ik> на самом деле, самое главное навести пользователя на альтернативные мысли и он решит проблемы сам
<karls0n4ik> Nor8, бывало
<andreymal> NiCloAy1: я хз что у меня :) формат .bin.sh если это поможет, явы не хватало - поставил, теперь хз чего не хватает
<Nor8> karls0n4ik: Ну вот включи его и увидишь отдельный процесс xorg
<NiCloAy1> andreymal: открой
<andreymal> NiCloAy1: открыл
<NiCloAy1> этот sh  и туда пропиш JAVA_PATH="путь к джаве"
<NiCloAy1> в которой лежит папка bin
<NiCloAy1> куда ты распаковал джаву
<andreymal> Редактору gedit не удалось определить кодировку символов.
<andreymal> Возможно, вы пытаетесь открыть двоичный файл.
<andreymal> Выберите кодировку из меню и попробуйте ещё раз.
 * karls0n4ik отошел чтобы не умереть от разрыва пузыря
<andreymal> NiCloAy1: а где это узнать?))
<andreymal> убунта настолько человечна, что не уведомила меня о том куда поставила хД
<NiCloAy1> andreymal: ты когда скачивал .bin с офсайта - он распаковывает архив - по умолчанию в текущую папку помоему
<andreymal> NiCloAy1: если ты про джаву, то убунта за меня .deb скачала
<NiCloAy1> andreymal: ну отлично
<andreymal> что-то мне всё больше кажется что пора идти спать (%
<NiCloAy1> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun хотя если убунту скачала, то должно быть все ок
<andreymal> ага, есть такое
<andreymal> и как теперь в sh прописать?
<NiCloAy1> посмотри в терминале echo $JAVA_PATH
<NiCloAy1> погоди
<andreymal> andreymal@andreymal-desktop:~$ echo $JAVA_PATH
<andreymal> andreymal@andreymal-desktop:~$
<NiCloAy1> пропиши в /etc/environment
<NiCloAy1> nikolay ~ % cat /etc/environment |grep JAVA
<NiCloAy1> JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun"
<NiCloAy1> это я показал как у меня, тебе надо от sudo октрыть /etc/environment и добавить строчку
<NiCloAy1> дальше если не делал  sudo update-alternatives --config java  то сделай
<karls0n4ik> NiCloAy1, молодца, помогаешь ведь
<sorseg> Здравствуйте, убунтоиды! Есть проблема: была вебкамера в 10.04, а теперь(10.10) нету даже в lsusb Куда копать?
<andreymal> There are 2 choices for the alternative java (providing /usr/bin/java).
<andreymal>   Выбор   Путь                                  Приор Состояние
<andreymal> ------------------------------------------------------------
<andreymal> * 0            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java   1061      автоматический режим
<andreymal>   1            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java   1061      ручной режим
<andreymal>   2            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java       63        ручной режим
<andreymal> Нажмите enter, чтобы сохранить текущий выбор[*], или введите выбранное число:
<andreymal> o_o
<karls0n4ik> Nor8, есть такой, есть много других, у тебя убунту какая ?
<NiCloAy1> ох ты.. andreymal давай в следующий раз в paste.org.ru скидывай
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, чувствую тебе нужен 2
<Nor8> karls0n4ik: При чем здесь версия?
<karls0n4ik> Nor8, очень даже причем
<NiCloAy1> на всякий случай..
<Nor8> karls0n4ik: Очень даже нет
<andreymal> для меня после джаббера это для paste.org.ru еще мало)
<karls0n4ik> Nor8, тебе шашечки или ехать ?
<NiCloAy1> Nor8: бывают - баги во всех vm разные
<Nor8> karls0n4ik: Конструктивные версии есть? И про шашечки, то есть версии не будем
<karls0n4ik> Nor8, не хочешь чтоб тебе помогали, не надо
<NiCloAy1> Nor8: ну у меня например в jira в tomcat были эксепшены.
<andreymal> выбрал 2
<NiCloAy1> ок. - теперь в консоли вводишь java -version и убеждаешься что все ок
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, про яву тебе больше NiCloAy1 подскажет, я чисто интуитивно
<andreymal> karls0n4ik: я уже понял))
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, молодца
<Nor8> karls0n4ik:  А ты помогаешь?8-)
<andreymal> java version "1.6.0_22"
<andreymal> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_22-b04)
<andreymal> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 17.1-b03, mixed mode, sharing)
<NiCloAy1> andreymal: потом смотришь  echo $JAVA_PATH
<karls0n4ik> Nor8, стараюсь. но нужны входные данные
<andreymal> andreymal@andreymal-desktop:~$ echo $JAVA_PATH
<andreymal> andreymal@andreymal-desktop:~$
<andreymal> :(
<NiCloAy1> терминал перезапустить наверно надо - либо source /etc/environment сделать
<Aceler> Эм.
<[mva]> кого забанить?
<[mva]> :)
<Nor8> karls0n4ik: Данные были даны, даже с уточнением, что от версии Убунту это не зависит! Есть конструктивные предложения?
<Aceler> А $JAVA_PATH от alternatives не зависит
<karls0n4ik> Nor8,  радуюсь и получаю счастье, если я кому то помог
<NiCloAy1> Aceler: ага.. - поэтому она в /etc/environment
<Nor8> karls0n4ik: Ты еще никому не помог
<andreymal> [23:22:34] <NiCloAy1> посмотри в терминале echo $JAVA_PATH
<andreymal> [23:23:22] <NiCloAy1> JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun"
<andreymal> andreymal@andreymal-desktop:~$ echo $JAVA_HOME
<andreymal> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<andreymal> andreymal@andreymal-desktop:~$
<karls0n4ik> Nor8, всмысле не зависит ?
<Nor8> karls0n4ik: В прямом
<utkonos> привет всем
<NiCloAy1> andreymal: ну теперь запускай свой .sh - но я думаю что проблема не в джаве а в какомнибудь кривом jar
<karls0n4ik> Nor8, ну тада бог те в помощь
<Aceler> NiCloAy1: ты посомотри, что там, в environment. Туда вписать надо :)
<Nor8> karls0n4ik: Бог с большой буквы пишется
<NiCloAy1> Aceler: мы andreymal помогаем :) у меня все ок
<andreymal> NiCloAy1: меня настроаживает разница между JAVA_HOME и JAVA_PATH (:
<Aceler> А, ну ты так и написал
 * Aceler кидает симпафку NiCloAy1
<shattered> зачем, собственно, java_path, если alternatives
<NiCloAy1> andreymal: можешь и то и другое прописать. все зависит от разработчиков.
<karls0n4ik> Nor8, кому как
<andreymal> Do you agree to the above license terms? [yes or no] y
<andreymal> Failed to extract JavaVersionTester class
<andreymal> andreymal@andreymal-desktop:~$
<andreymal> видимо придется
<NiCloAy1> shattered: например в sqldeveloper для запуска нужно или то или другое
<NiCloAy1> andreymal: покажи скрипт sh
<Aceler> andreymal: только не сюда, да?
<andreymal> NiCloAy1: "Редактору gedit не удалось определить кодировку символов.", ято ли?
<andreymal> *что
<NiCloAy1> andreymal: открой в firefox ;)
<NiCloAy1> странно как то.. java - ubuntu и файл не utf-8 ктож такое пишет то, а ?
<Saya> nya
<Aceler> andreymal: я тут посмотрел повыше, ты ставишь sun-java-wireless-tool?
<andreymal> "Как Firefox следует обработать этот файл? -Открыть в... -Сохранить файл"
<andreymal> Aceler: ага
<karls0n4ik> NiCloAy1, может вам воспользоваться удаленным рабочим столом ? если это возможно ?
<andreymal> он реально битый, что ли...
<shux_> как отключить сканирования портов? если сканируют nmap-ом, и если можно что б разрывалась связь
<andreymal> karls0n4ik: у меня айпи сероват
<Aceler> andreymal: простите мне моё любопытство, а НАФИГА?
<Aceler> Если ты не знаком с основами языка, зачем ставить тулкит для создания приложений
<andreymal> Aceler: почему не знаком?
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, team viewer
<kstati> shux_: google, iptables, count
<andreymal> karls0n4ik: я только сейчас в вики вычитал что он на линукс есть :)
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, ну дык
<Aceler> andreymal: ну ты задаёшь вопросы про переменные среды и не в курсе про разницу между JRE и JDK…
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, желаю счастья
<andreymal> Aceler: JRE - типа просто ява, JDK - с инструментами для разработчика, так вроде?
<Aceler> Увы. Нет :)
<NiCloAy1> Aceler:  ну кто его знает - может там ETL =)
<andreymal> не, 16 мегабайт я сейчас не скачаю
<kstati> andreymal: runtimeEnv vs DevelopKit
<Aceler> Ладно, я спать, учитесь, учитесь и учитесь. Завещаю :)
<andreymal> kstati: именно это я и сказал, только по-русски
<kstati> угу. так в чём вопрос-то.
<andreymal> и насколько мне известно из яндекса, JRE входит в JDK, поэтому это меня мало колышет :)
<kstati> логично, не правда ли? )
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, JRE в JDK., а не JDK в JRE
<NiCloAy1> капитан очевидность :)
<kstati> karls0n4ik: перечитай ещё раз
<andreymal> andreymal> JRE входит в JDK
<andreymal> karls0n4ik> JRE в JDK
<shattered> JRE входит в JDK и получается байт-код
 * andreymal пора спать
<kaljan> :E:E
<kaljan> привет
<Saya> Помогите с вайном, запускаю по мануалу http://hisouten.koumakan.jp/wiki/Linux_support, консоль выдает это http://paste.enzotools.org/show/1384/
<Saya> 10.10
 * karls0n4ik пьет пиво
<Saya> видяха встроеная интел 945
<shux_> kstati, чет не могу найти, может ссылочку дадите )
<shux_> kstati, plz...
<karls0n4ik> Saya, не помогу, не получится у меня
<Saya> должно получится
<Saya> я в тебя верю
<kaljan> опа, обновления на убунте :Е:Е
<[Raiden]> Saya: первый линк кривой
<[Raiden]> что запускаешь не ясно
<[Raiden]> вспомни вайн, он и появится...
<[Raiden]> 23:48:49] [news][!opennet]  Релиз Wine 1.3.8
<Saya> это я пытаюсь запустить http://4otaku.ru/post/409
<Saya> алсо дхдиаг тоже не запускается
<Saya> пробовала и под 1.2 и под 1.3
<[Raiden]> а директх ставили?
<[Raiden]> иногда помогает
<Saya> Да директикс стоит
<Saya> не помогло
<Saya> еще хотела дотнет поставить но он не поставился
<uzer> привет всем. кьтонить подскажет нормальную утилиту для создания\проверки контролькной суммы?
<karls0n4ik> uzer, md5sum
<[Raiden]> Saya: видеокарта нвидиа?
<Saya> интел 945 встроеная в ноут
<[Raiden]> там на линукс саппорте что то про них пишут
<[Raiden]> Saya: тогда отпадает
<[Raiden]> напиши на форум )
<Saya> мпрблема с дровами на видяху я так понимаю?
<Saya> компиз работает
<diskin> Saya, у тебя же не 64 бит система? а то там написано только 32.
<serega3907> ребят помогите,уже реально голова болит. VPN соединение не сохраняет пароль
<Saya> 32 у меня
<serega3907> толи со связкой ключей проблема
<diskin> Saya, гляди про эту ошибку.. http://www.google.ru/search?q=unimplemented+function+GDI32.dll.GdiEntry1
<viktos>  Доброй ночи! Это от сюда цитаты на баш попадают?)))
<[Raiden]> бывает
<kaljan> http://www.py-my.ru/post/4bfb3c6b1d41c846bc0000d1
<kaljan> ну, иногда попадают )
<kaljan> serega3907: попробуй по ссылке, вдруг поможет
<serega3907> неполучается
<kaljan> так,
<kaljan> http://mfl.su/t52257.html
<kaljan> там пишут: бубен в руки, музыку спокойную и вперед, отплясывать, ковырять настройки :)
<inkvizitor68sl> таки интересно однако
<inkvizitor68sl> на инсталл фесте я видел кучу девушек
<inkvizitor68sl> где они >< ?
<uzer> можено ли как-то 10.04 лтску обновить до 10.10?
<utkonos> может,но лучше не стоит
<kaljan> !update
<ubuntuhelp> Инструкции для обновления системы до Ubuntu 9.04 вы можете найти тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<kaljan> :D
<karls0n4ik> uzer, можно. но не нужно
<utkonos> гораздо проще и прятней поставить свежую с нуля
<[Raiden]> uzer: иди в источники, на закладке обновлений проверяй чт овыбран овсе релизы, не только лтс , потом sudo update-manager -d
<karls0n4ik> utkonos, горзадо проще остаться на лтс 10.04
<utkonos> врянт :)
<uzer> иногда ставить новую с нуля неудобно
 * karls0n4ik ушел курить
<[mva]> inkvizitor68sl,
<inkvizitor68sl> а ?
<[mva]> ConVirt юзал?
<[mva]> aka xenman
<inkvizitor68sl> не, не стал
<inkvizitor68sl> ручками привычнее
<uzer> dual-boot имеет место быть=)
<[mva]> ну, я тут думаю десктосервер переделывать в полноценный
<[mva]> и вот за буду выпиливать гуйцы и запиливать Xen ;)
<[mva]> вот, думаю поставить на ноут, попробовать :)
<inkvizitor68sl> нафига Xen  ?
<[mva]> а почему нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> квм же
<[mva]> ну, во-первых, поиграться
<Toxa_Russia> доброго времени суток :) имеется встроенная аудио карта HDa  и все такое. вот только оч тихо звук выходит с нее, хотя в параметрах звука все на максимуме
<[mva]> с квм я уже игрался, а с ксеном нет
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<[Raiden]> Toxa_Russia: попробуй запустить alsamixer и пощелкать там переключатели и ползунки.
<[Raiden]> может даст чего
<[mva]> во-вторых, почему kvm, а не ксен? :) что не так в ксене? :)
<[mva]> мне всё равно веб, жабир, астериск и т.п. гонять
<[mva]> на куче разных подхостов
<inkvizitor68sl> в ксене не так ксен
<inkvizitor68sl> блин..
<NiCloAy1> [mva]: не можешь подсказать почему я не могу записать в файл, пишет такую ошибку UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xd0 in position 0: ordinal not in range(128)   файл создаю как file=codecs.open(RESULT_FILE, 'w', 'utf-8')
<inkvizitor68sl> никогда не думал, что столкнусь с проблемами вида "как разбить диски в убунте",  по причине её тупоси
<inkvizitor68sl> NiCloAy1, sudo
<NiCloAy1> inkvizitor68sl: серьезно :) ?... ого.. ща попробую
<[mva]> NiCloAy1, я бы предложил использовать Python3 вместо второго :)
<NiCloAy1> не.. sudo не помогает :).
<NiCloAy1> [mva]: а там есть обратная совместимость ?
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда sudo sudo sudo xD
<[mva]> +/-
<[mva]> синтаксис немного поменялся
<[mva]> но в среднем - работает
<[mva]> системным интерпретатором пока рано ставить, но писать софт с ориентацией на него - в самый раз
<NiCloAy1> щас попробую
<Toxa_Russia> а можно сделать так: чтобы ритмбокс выводил через встроенную карту, а вилс через USB_codec
<karls0n4ik> NiCloAy1, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<NiCloAy1> там он тоже через update-alternatives выбирается ?
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: эм, точно по причине тупости убунты?
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], да
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], /boot на загрузочном разместил
<inkvizitor68sl>  / - на саташке, воткнутой в PCI
<NiCloAy1> мда.. не повезло :) - не пашет :)
 * karls0n4ik не баньте меняза пиво плиззз
<inkvizitor68sl> при загрузке не нашла хард
<inkvizitor68sl> поставил её на md0 - в ведре нет дров для md
<karls0n4ik> NiCloAy1, чо надо сделать 8
<inkvizitor68sl> перед стартом не собирается md, корня соотвеццна нет
<[Raiden]> а в чем смысл размещения отдельно бута?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], потому что с sata харда загрузиться нельзя
<inkvizitor68sl> а держать / на IDE - не хочется
<karls0n4ik> [Raiden], ни в чем
<karls0n4ik> [Raiden], тока если корень забъешь до конца
<karls0n4ik> [Raiden], то есть не корень, а чтоб зарузится могу
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], а хард при старте она невидит, потому что я сидюк вырубил и UID диска сменился =)
<[Raiden]> karls0n4ik: 5% резервирование для нужд рута на экст... Вполне хватает. + в бут не пишется в момент загрузки или после - мест оне влияет , точнее влияет ,но на другие процесы.
<inkvizitor68sl> а поставить ни с чего кроме сидюка нельзя. и сидюк в корпусе ставить некуда )
<karls0n4ik> inkvizitor68sl, с фига ли уид сменился ?
<inkvizitor68sl> у убунты спрашивайте
<karls0n4ik> inkvizitor68sl, не должен
<Saya> diskin: Я уже джва дня гуглю по этому запросу и решения там нет
<inkvizitor68sl> если сейчас с mini.iso -> raid1 на оба диска не загрузится, то завтра ставлю деб
<[Raiden]> уиды меняются при возне с разделами, при отключении других дисков - ниразу не слышал
<karls0n4ik> [Raiden], вот-вот
<[Raiden]> а с пси контроллера может и правда грузиться нельзя - хотя не уверен, возможно только размещения загрузочной записи достаточн она другом носителе, если биос не умеет грузит ьс этого
<[Raiden]> но ваще не важно
<NiCloAy1> блин.. какого то полового     import urllib2
<NiCloAy1> ImportError: No module named urllib2
<karls0n4ik> [Raiden], вообще уид меняться не должен
<NiCloAy1> python3-tk стоит.. может надо пути к либам как то править ?
<[Raiden]> karls0n4ik: при ресайзе бывает меняется, он же не прост отак высчитывается, а исходя из чего-то, для уникальности.
<[Raiden]> ну в общем тоже не важно )
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], загрузиться с него нельзя. но boot то я для чего выносил на отдельный хард?
<karls0n4ik> [Raiden], ресайз да, а если просто ент
<[Raiden]> незнаю ) может просто в лине или в инитрд нету драйвера для этого контроллера?
<inkvizitor68sl> забавно наблюдать, как убунта по сети высосала 111 пакетов за 18 секунд
<[Raiden]> а чег опишет то вообще?
<karls0n4ik> inkvizitor68sl, для чего не знаю, с него и грузись
<inkvizitor68sl> karls0n4ik, с него и гружусь. только корень потом ведро не находит
<karls0n4ik> inkvizitor68sl, это не по сети, это при устновке
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, как можно поставить на флешку ext4, grub и ubuntu с семеркой?
<[mva]> inkvizitor68sl, тут товарищи дебиановцы утверждают, что kvm медленный, Xen рулит :))
<karls0n4ik> Alagos, вот задача
<inkvizitor68sl> [mva], спроси у этого товарища дебиановца - а kvm он из бэкпортов ставил или он дурак?
<Taurendil> Alagos, а зачем?
<Alagos> Мне сегодня друг говорил что он себе сделал мультизагрузочную влешку руками
<inkvizitor68sl> тут в общем то именно 2 варианта
<karls0n4ik> [mva], как вы задрали с этими скобками
<inkvizitor68sl> 1) kvm из бэкпортов 2) он дурак.
<[mva]> :)
<Alagos> И мне сейчас как раз нужно 2 операционных системы
<Taurendil> Alagos, винда нтфс использует
<[mva]> karls0n4ik, не нравится — не ешь
<karls0n4ik> [mva], витртуалбокс рулит
<[Raiden]> Alagos: ставь семерку, на флэшку - если сможешь, лучше наверное заранее там выделит ьраздел для убунты. Потом грузи лайв убунты,  втыкай эту флэшку, и ставь на неё
<[mva]> karls0n4ik, угу, и педалит
<[Raiden]> я думаю что так.
<[mva]> в биореактор
<inkvizitor68sl> [mva], естессна, если ставить софт не то чтобы даже альфы, а того, что было перед альфой - то он будет тупить. а в ленни именно такой квм
<Alagos> Raiden, у меня есть флешка отформатированая, сделанная бутовой и с семеркой на ней. как туда добавить убунту?
<Alagos> Taurendil, винда - да. А он говорит что залил ISO образами
<Taurendil> Alagos, как лайв сд?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> как разархивировать то что peazip не может??)
<Alagos> Taurendil, да. Но с возможностью установки. А для того что бы мультизагрузочную флешку сделать, нужен граб или граб4дос?
<Taurendil> Alagos, хмм.. честно сказать смутно себе такую возможность вообще представляю. у друга бы и узнал, как он намутил)
<[Raiden]> Sabakaizwarcraft: сначала неплохо бы узнать формат
<[Raiden]> или расширение. Иначе как можно ответить?
<Alagos> Он сказал что просто отформатировал флешку в ext2 и закинул туда 2 операционки
<Sabakaizwarcraft> rar.
<[Raiden]> Sabakaizwarcraft: ставь unrar , и используй например гномовский файл роллер или unrar x file.rar
<Taurendil> Alagos, мне кажется так не покатит... попробуй) чего теряешься
<inkvizitor68sl> гы
<inkvizitor68sl> она опять не загрухилась
<Sabakaizwarcraft> поставил анрар, и че дальше?
<[Raiden]> Sabakaizwarcraft: если у тебя гном, то два клика на архиве. откроется окно file-roller
<[mva]> inkvizitor68sl,
<[mva]> [03:38:40] <rain> у себя я создавал общий LVM-раздел, в котором была система и еще один LVM-раздел, в котором я компилил ядро. Xen был явно быстрее KVM'а :) Собственно, результаты ты у меня в Juick'e видел
<inkvizitor68sl> а?
<[Raiden]> и дальше почти как в винраре
<inkvizitor68sl> [mva], быстрее в чём?
<inkvizitor68sl> в попугаях деленных на удавов?
<[mva]> в скорости сборки ядра
<inkvizitor68sl> xen собирает gcc за пару часов. KVM на том же конфиге - за 40 минут.
<Sabakaizwarcraft> это типа стандартный архиватор??
<inkvizitor68sl> [mva], в генте собирал
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем это на самом деле попугаев с удавами мерять.
<Sabakaizwarcraft> у меня гном, но у меня стоит на karchiver
<inkvizitor68sl> пока не поюзаешь kvm с полгода - не поймёшь разницы
<[Raiden]> Sabakaizwarcraft: кархивер тоже должен распаковать, но я ег оне юзал, гномовский так выглядит: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1127/h_1290807794_95cfa0f990.png
<[Raiden]> если не распаковывает, можешь rar ещё поставить
<[Raiden]> и\или p7zip-full p7zip-rar , это 7з и модуль распаковки раров, файл-роллер с ним умеет тоже работать
<NiCloAy1> могет не в тему, но у меня только unrar-nonfree мог распаковывать архивы которые мне присылали
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ща попробую!
<[Raiden]> NiCloAy1: в тему, но в 10.10 сделали наоборот. unrar и unrar-free
<NiCloAy1> жесть.. всегда испытваю отвращение к файлам .rar и людям что мне их шлют.. одна головная боль от них
<inkvizitor68sl> дыды
<[Raiden]> а я только зипы не люблю, за степень сжатия и за косяки с кирилицей. Остальное в лине пакуется и распаковывается как надо.
<[Raiden]> ...у меня
<[Raiden]> http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1127/h_1290808275_2e672236e8.png
<Sabakaizwarcraft> я не врубаю, установил но как открыть его! где она находиться эта прога??
<Sabakaizwarcraft> нажимаю открыть через и ее в списке нету
<Alagos> а как изменить название раздела?
<Alagos> допустим с /dev/sdd на /dev/sdb?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: незнаю, используй метки и ууид и будет не важно
<[Raiden]> Sabakaizwarcraft: озадачил немного, если нет в списке, укажи руками. Вообще это идет по умолчанию с убунтой, надо только доставлять архиваторы.
<Sabakaizwarcraft> а путь указать как?? тут же не винда!?) я не давно пользуюсь!)
<[Raiden]> /usr/bin/file-roller
<[Raiden]> но ваще думаю кархивер работает так же.
<Alagos> а как отформатировать флешку? mkfs.ntsf?
<[Raiden]> тебе именно нтфс надо?
<[Raiden]> обычно фат32  на флэшках
<[Raiden]> mkfs.ntfs
<Alagos> Я бы вообще поставил ext2 или 4 с удовольствием
<Alagos> Граб запуститься на флешке с ext4 ФС?
<[Raiden]> линуксовый да, досграб нет
<NiCloAy1> ништяк.. собрал еще одну деку для анки, с 800 английскими фразами и произношениями...
<Alagos> А обычный граб будет работать с флешки, при загрузке с нее до загрузки системы?
<Alagos> или нужен в таком случае граб4дос?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ай в жопу все! удалил я архив, скачаю с другого сайта по проще!
<XuMuK> всем ку
<[Raiden]> это ты спрашивал про вин7 на флэшке? если да, то нав ерное нужен гру4дос, я не в курсе.
<NiCloAy1> Sabakaizwarcraft: и админу ихнему напиши что он дурак и не лечится :).
<[Raiden]> если речь про убунту, то ничего не надо ) просто установка её туда и в конце запись туда груба.
<[Raiden]> цел ьваще какая, лайв туда воткнуть или поставить убунту, как на хдд?
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: я только что поставил винду с флешки)
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: ну мои поздравления.
<XuMuK> кстати, кто нить знает путевый активатор для 64 битной семерки? о_О
<Alagos> лайв, вообще цель - создать загрузочную флешку на 2 ОС
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: ну спасибо)
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: тут варез офтопик.
<Alagos> на 0day зайди и скачай
<XuMuK> ок
<XuMuK> Alagos: а ты его пробовал? не слетает?
<Alagos> XuMuK, пробовал, не слетает.
<Sabakaizwarcraft> я не пойму, как писать лично но не приват?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> нажимаю на ник ноль реакции
<Alagos> Просто копировать ник можно
<Sabakaizwarcraft> так не удобно! других вариантов нету?
<Alagos> Так установи себе пиджин
<Sabakaizwarcraft> а что это?
<Alagos> И нажимай на собеседника или на список с ним
<Alagos> You are fail. Please, die!
<Sabakaizwarcraft> я пользуюсь прогой, которая заходит на протокол мирки! я правильно понимаю??
<[mva]> нет
<XuMuK> Alagos: а ссыль можешь тада дать?
<Alagos> а кто то бтрфс пробовал?
<Sabakaizwarcraft>  [mva]: а что это?
<[mva]> Sabakaizwarcraft, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC
<Alagos> XuMuK, http://0day.kiev.ua/
<Alagos> ему стало страшно?)
<Sabakaizwarcraft> можешь повторить, а то нечаенно закрыл
<inkvizitor68sl> [mva], баним?
<inkvizitor68sl> мирковца?
<[mva]> Sabakaizwarcraft, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC
<Sabakaizwarcraft> спс
<Alagos> А как через fdisk задать размер второго создаваемого раздела?
<[Raiden]> n добавить раздел
<[Raiden]> Last cylinder or +size or +sizeM or +sizeK (204-683):
<[Raiden]> там спросят начало диска, вроде сам цилиндр подставится
<[Raiden]> а потом +120M
<shattered> http://hh.ru/vacancy/3616878 "Linux: SentOS или Ubuntu (желательно уметь работать из консоли)"
<[Raiden]> как  то так
<[Raiden]> что-то я замельчил в примере, 120 метров )
<inkvizitor68sl> shattered, фигасе зарплатка оО
<inkvizitor68sl> а блин
<inkvizitor68sl> винда
<inkvizitor68sl> тьху
<shattered> место работы занятное
<inkvizitor68sl> да и ещё полный раб день
<inkvizitor68sl> я то думал саппортером
<Alagos> А оно грит что не больше 2гб можно поставить
<Alagos> А мне нужно больше
<shattered> наверно, поэтому и денег так много
<[Raiden]> у тебя только фдиск есть, может чего наглядней возьмешь? gparted например
<Alagos> я не доверяю этим гпартедам. они странные вещи делают с системой
<Alagos> Да и через терминал как то привычнее и правильнее что то делать
<shattered> http://hh.ru/vacancy/3633605 жесть
<Alagos> тю...
<Alagos> Нужно было просто ничего не трогать по умолчанию))
<Alagos> А я вырубил совместимость с досом и все, больше 2гб нельзя было))
<shattered> о, гентушников ищут
<inkvizitor68sl> http://hh.ru/employer/1496 гг
<inkvizitor68sl> жжоть контора
<inkvizitor68sl> 289 вакансий
<evanation> привет всем )
<evanation> как образ 8 гигов примонтировать?
<[Raiden]> так Же как и 4
<evanation> неа
<evanation> так же не канает
<evanation> монтируется, но файлы не показывает
<[Raiden]> -t iso9660 или -t udf , либо поставь себе AcetoneISO
<[Raiden]> если речь вообще про образ двд
<evanation> ацетон ставил как то, тож не монтировал
<evanation> игровой образ
<evanation> [Raiden], спс. через консоль примонтировался
<[Raiden]> гуд
<Alagos> что за super grub disk? что это такое вообще?*
<[Raiden]> мы как то больше по убунте...
<Alagos> а как посмотреть какая ФС находиться в разделе, например /dev/sdc1?
<XuMuK> Alagos: mount
<XuMuK> Alagos: mount|grep /dev/sdc1
<|^DEMOSS^|> кто переиграл в вов и ищет маунта ?? )
<XuMuK> а чо там за маунт был?) о_О
<Alagos> XuMuK, а если диск не примонтирован - то как быть?
<Volkodav> кто нить сталкивался с огнелисом который никакие пароли не запоминает и вручную ни на какой сайт не пускает ?
<[Raiden]> удали текущий профиль. Иначе долго думать...
<XuMuK> Alagos: примонтировать?)
<Volkodav> я так и подумал
<Volkodav> ваще снести и чё внутри а файл оставить ?
<Alagos> XuMuK, конгинеально. А это единственный вариант считать информацию о флешке? Может она куда то записывается?
<XuMuK> Alagos: может...
<[Raiden]> Alagos:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc может показать разделы и тип фс.
<[Raiden]> и возможно дисковая утилита в меню система
<[Raiden]> hwinfo \ lshw возможно ещё.
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-27
<Alagos> http://is.gd/hQsmE
<Alagos> что то я там не наблюдаю подробностей о фс
<Alagos> там слишком глобально как то
<Alagos> примонтировать и посмотреть пока что самый точный вариант, увы(
<[Raiden]> Хм, точно.
<[Raiden]> но если бы там был фат или нтфс, по идее не писало бы линукс.
<[Raiden]> ну в общем фиг знает )
<Alagos> ))
<Alagos> Спасиб
<Alagos> А вот еще вопросик. А когда утилитой dd работаешь, можно как то сделать переодический вывод данных? что бы не ждать пол часа неизвстно чего а следить за процессом?
<Alagos> Ну и соответсвенно, какие параметры bs= она берет по умолчанию и зачем их вообще стоит менять
<Alagos> или не менять
<[Raiden]> параметров у неё для вывода нет. но как то воде можно хитро, приостанавливая процесс
<[Raiden]> не помню )
<Alagos> а что на созданных разделах в системе делает папка lost+found?7
<[Raiden]> при проверке битой фс fsck , туда часть файлов попадает.
<[Raiden]> подробней не могу
<Alagos> Спасибо
<markmx> кто тут у нас по компизу шарит? не пашет кубик чота у меня...
<[Raiden]> markmx: другие эффекты пашут?
<markmx> да все пашет
<markmx> но как кубик вызать то?
<[Raiden]> поставь пакет compizconfig-settings-manager , и запусти ccsm
<markmx> запущен
<[Raiden]> ну и там в разделе раб. стол , два плагина включить
<[Raiden]> куб и вращение куба
<markmx> поставлено
<[Raiden]> ctrl+alt+стрелки на клаве
<markmx> нулевая реакция
<[Raiden]> фиг знае ттогда )
<[Raiden]> горячие клавиши может слетели. там в настройке этих плаинов есть
<_Arsen_> может эти сочетания уже заняты. Если другие 3D эффекты пашут, то проверь в настройках плагина сочетания горячих клавиш
<_Arsen_> сам назначь какие тебе удобней
<markmx> ноль...
<_Arsen_> снизу справа рядом с корзиной попереключай десктопы
<_Arsen_> может так прокатит
<markmx> не реагирует...
<_Arsen_> хз
<[Raiden]> забавно
<[Raiden]> не сталкивался с таким
<markmx> мож ему проп радиона не прет?
<_Arsen_> все прет.
<[Raiden]> ну ты же говоришь другие эффекты пашут
<[Raiden]> окла дрожат и т.д.?
<[Raiden]> окна*
<markmx> прозрачности и вублинги и чота еще... а еще свитчер
<[Raiden]> markmx: щелкни в левой части окна  установки. И там сбросить значения по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> ну и потом снова куб включи
<[Raiden]> других идей нет
<[Raiden]> или он просто у тебя почему то на изменение настроек не реагирует.
<[Raiden]> а ты ццсм не через судо запустил?
<markmx> так сбросил в компизе все в дефолты
<markmx> пропали прозрачности
<markmx> чеез судо
<[Raiden]> ну и зря
<markmx> а как надо?
<Alagos>         вращать еще можно нажимая средним колесом мыши и удерживая на слое каком то
<markmx> с радостью повращал бы =) тока нечего пока что вращать
<[Raiden]> закрой , sudo chown markmx:markmx /home/markmx -R выполни, что бы точн овернуть юзеру права на все фалы в его папке.
<[Raiden]> потом снова запускай ccsm , без sudo
<[Raiden]> у судо ньюансы есть...
<markmx> так запускаю то без судо, ставил с судо, а запуская ярлычком в меню
<[Raiden]> если софт не требует запуска от рута - не используй.
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю
<[Raiden]> не сталкивался
<Alagos> Жесть. Что бы узнавать данные о процессе ДД нужно в другой терминал ввести watch -n 5 killall -USR1 dd
<Alagos> А ввести все это дело в одни терминал никак нельзя?)
<shattered> это потому, что линукс сосет и в нем нет SIGINFO
<Alagos> dd и dd_rescue чем то принципиально отличаются?
<parfux> расшифруете надпись: X!unf0u$!nu6
<parfux> я себе пароли придумываю...
<parfux> если перевернуть монитор то будет почти читаемо...
<[Raiden]> cat /dev/urandom | tr -dc 'a-zA-Z0-9' | fold -w 8 | head -1
<[Raiden]> keepassx что бы не забывать
<[Raiden]> )
<parfux> интересно
<parfux> всетаки у паролей ассоциации должны быть
<andreymal> [#ubuntu-ru]
<andreymal> > | Используйте торренты!
<andreymal> Зачем? :)
<parfux> торренты снижают нагрузку на сервер
<[Raiden]> с привязкой конечно проще помнить...
<parfux>  X!unf0u$!nu6 = gnuiSnotuniX
<[Raiden]> )
<parfux> если монитор перевернуть то все почти читаемо
<[Raiden]> на основе опенбокса, красиво http://ad-comp.be/public/images/screenshot/2010-10/madbox_10.10_3.jpg
<dantedm> а как спец по ИБ могу сказать что пароли должны быть читаемыми
<[Raiden]> что такое ИБ?
<[Raiden]> на 1 из сайтов нечитаемый, но я ег опосещаю лет 10 и помню наизусть
<[Raiden]> )
<dantedm> Информ. безопасность
<[Raiden]> пароли слова подбираются по словарю брутфорсом быстрее других
<[Raiden]> имхо
<dantedm> есть еще и дело привычки, когда себе генерю, у меня не то что прочитать - запомнить  сложно)
<dantedm> rfhlhjhb - не лучший конечно, но брутом месяц перебирали
<[Raiden]> что-то долго )
<[Raiden]> но в общем пофиг
<dantedm> ага
<karls0n4ik> И снова здравствуйте!
<IchEsseDichAuf> бодрое утро
<karls0n4ik> IchEsseDichAuf, да ваще писец, еще протрезветь не успел
<karls0n4ik> но у меня есть....а значит веселье продолжается!
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice karls0n4ik
<karls0n4ik> заметил пренепреятнейшую вещь, у меня почемуто после установки нового ядра слетает драйвер нвидии
<karls0n4ik> и при заходе в убунту х-сервер выдает ошибку
<karls0n4ik> чет много телодвижений надо делать при установке нового ядра
<TomFarr> утречка
<inkvizitor68sl> утра
<XuMuK> всем ку
<XuMuK> кто-нибудь знает какой нить софт распознавания лица под линь? что-нить типо Luxand Blink! ?
 * andreymal скачал тимвьювер
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, молодца, работает ?
<andreymal> karls0n4ik, я еще не установил, я в школе :-D
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, во как - высокие технологии рулят!
<jlewka> andreymal, на школный комп поставил?)
<andreymal> ...и безлимит от мегафона :)
<andreymal> jlewka, некуда еще
<andreymal> Хотя не
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, хочешь проверить свой комп дам ?
<andreymal> Я ж в кабинете с компом с убунтой сижу :)
<jlewka> karls0n4ik, о... дай мне лучшее ssh по ipv6 проверить)
<jlewka> andreymal, ну под убунту он норм пашет же
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, нету у меня ipv6
<jlewka> у меня тоже
<jlewka> toredo или как там называется
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, а ssh я тебе не дам )))
<jlewka> )))))
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, впринципе шелл нарыть можно в инете, и даже бесплатный. а вот с рутом шелл это надо постараться
<jlewka> в смсле шел нарыть?
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, ssh
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, доступ по ssh - шелл
<jlewka> а как его нарыть в нете можно?
<jlewka> чего то не догоняю..
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, ssh free в поисковике
<jlewka> хм... а зач кому то давать доступ к машине?
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, чтобы проверить доступ по ssh )))))
<jlewka> а им какой толк от этого?)
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, да и вообще жалко чтоли )))
<jlewka> )))
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, рациональный ты человек - везде выгоду ищешь, не понимаешь ты широты души русской
<karls0n4ik> ну или англицкой
<jlewka> чего ни на один русский сервис я не попал)
<jlewka> а про широту их души нечего не знаю)
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, я б тебе до своей дал, но я за натом сижу 2 раза
<jlewka> айм ту
<jlewka> это все легко обойти с помощью торедо
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, все провайдеры делают это ))))
<jlewka> не все)
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, что за торедо ?
<jlewka> щас вспомню как он там называется)
<karls0n4ik> parfux, здравствуй коллега
<jlewka> !teredo
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='teredo'
<jlewka> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teredo
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, интересная тема
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, знать бы еще что и откуда растет и как
<jlewka> покапай) я сам не щнаю)
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, неее копать не хочу
<jlewka> но мои 2 ната он обошел)
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, у тебя есть бесценный опыт ?
<jlewka> в смысле? ну он стаиться в пару кликов
 * karls0n4ik ушел в медитацию
<jlewka> даже в репах есть
<jlewka> miredo
<[Raiden]> сборка убунты понравилась. Твикнутая лубунта http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1127/h_1290840504_8d93c33acd.png
<[Raiden]> http://madbox.tuxfamily.org/
<_21h_> и чем она хороша?
<_21h_> просто шкурка другая
<[Raiden]> ну, легкая
<[Raiden]> чел наверное для нетбука делал. Ничего лишнего нет
<karls0n4ik> [Raiden], темку сменили, и файл менеджер поменяли, для старых машин самое то, у мну 4 гига тока оперативы мне это никчему канечно, а вот людям может и надо
<_21h_> ну у меня нетбук
<_21h_> стоит обычная бубунта
<karls0n4ik> _21h_, а почему не нетбук ремикс ?
<[Raiden]> ну мне понравилось в общем )
<_21h_> потому, что я его ставил и понял буквально через 5 минут, что это кусок кала
<_21h_> а юнити, которая там стоит так еще и тупой тормоз
<[Raiden]> karls0n4ik: да тоже самое что десктоп, только юнити, этот нетбук ремикс
<[Raiden]> вроде
<karls0n4ik> _21h_, дык есть же 10.04 в которой вроде не юнити
<_21h_> все равно гумно
<[Raiden]> +1 )
<_21h_> у меня ниче не тормозит и с обычной бубунтой
<_21h_> не вижу смысла садиться на кактус
<karls0n4ik> _21h_, я думал там удобнее меньшки для экрана нетбука
<karls0n4ik> менюшки
<_21h_> ну что ж
<_21h_> они не удобные
<_21h_> дизайнеры хотели как лучше, а получилось как на маке
<_21h_> тупо и не работает
<NecroDeath> test
<ubuntuhelp> NecroDeath, Fail!
<NecroDeath> why
<andreymal> Интересно, убунта эта с пуском в левом нижнем углу - 10.04...
<andreymal> Откуда там такой гном? Или настроить можно так?
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, ты сейчас про что ?
<andreymal> karls0n4ik, про убунту
<andreymal> Которая в школе
<karls0n4ik> andreymal, система - осистеме посмотри
<andreymal> karls0n4ik, 10.04 говорю
<andreymal> Джим взял и вылетел...
<dantedm>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<IchEsseDichAuf> есть какие тулзы под линукс чтоб сконвертить шрифты postscript type1 в otf ?
<[mva]> да
<[mva]> только я не помню
<[mva]> но они есть
<IchEsseDichAuf> гугл пока много информационного мусора выдаёт
<sharikoff> q
<artus> q
<sharikoff> artus: дарова бандюга
<artus> juf )
<artus> ога)
<sharikoff> бдишь?
<artus> да такс... проснулсо)
<[koshka]> утра
<artus> [koshka]: мур мур )
<[koshka]> artus: няяя :))
<[koshka]> я решила все таки обновить :D а то менеджер обновлений уже задрал меня =))
<artus> дык выруби его)
<artus> проблем то)
<[koshka]> да вроде вырубала )
<[koshka]> ну он то мне до 10.10 не обновит)
<De_Abler> блин, всетаки после генту арч сложный
<[koshka]> по крайней мере мне так сказал многоуважаемый Скай =)
<[koshka]> пойду за кофе :)
<artus> ога))
<De_Abler> [koshka]: можно же отключить обновление релизов
<[mva]> De_Abler, это, конечно, бесспорно, но при чем здесь #ubuntu-ru?
<sharikoff> De_Abler: q
<[mva]> я про:
<[mva]> [14:51:22] <De_Abler>  блин, всетаки после генту арч сложный
<andreymal> Тут есть люди, успешно играющие в виндовую опенарену через вайн?
<De_Abler> [mva]: просто не удержался, прошу пардону
<De_Abler> sharikoff: q
<sharikoff> De_Abler: решил поэксперементировать?
<De_Abler> sharikoff: да гидру же ставлю на днс
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> =))
<De_Abler> =)
<andreymal> Опенарена не держит курсор в окне
<andreymal> И угол поворота из-за этого ограничен
<De_Abler> andreymal: кажется в winecfg есть галочка "разрешить приложению удерживать мышь в окне"
<andreymal> Играть трудно :)
<andreymal> De_Abler, стоит, но это не для опенгл
<andreymal> Как там написано
<De_Abler> andreymal: возможно не в тему, но почему бы не поставить нативную игру?
<andreymal> De_Abler, потому что ее еще качать надо :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> чем чревато следующее
<IchEsseDichAuf> у меня открыт синаптик, то есть есть лок  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<IchEsseDichAuf> если его убрать и выполнить некоторые команды apt-get purge
<IchEsseDichAuf> а потом вернуть лок обратно, что будет делать синаптик?
<[mva]> ничего
<[mva]> он просто будет не в теме про твои изменения
<[koshka]> [mva]: няяя :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> ок, он будет думать что пакеты ещё там?
<[mva]> [koshka], nya!
<[mva]> IchEsseDichAuf, да
<[koshka]> reboot =))))
<[mva]> особенности apt&&dpkg
<IchEsseDichAuf> я думаю, что refresh в нём по сему отсутсвует
<sharikoff> De_Abler: серега
<sharikoff> ты для среднего личный кабинет можешь врубить?
<De_Abler> sharikoff: надо думать
<De_Abler> могу наверно
<sharikoff> ну как то ж в ирсн врубил?
<[koshka]> хм
<sharikoff> там трудно?
<sharikoff> [koshka]: q
<[koshka]> artus: а какое ща ядро у нас последнее? )
<[koshka]> sharikoff: привет :)
<De_Abler> sharikoff: там геморройно, людям еще объяснять что пароль от кабинета и пароль от интернета это разнве вещи
<artus> [koshka]: у меня 2.6.35.7
<sharikoff> ну это уже организационный вопрос
<[koshka]> artus: а) ясно
<artus> [koshka]: 2.6.36.1 последнее стабильное
<sharikoff> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 2.6.36.1; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is 2.6.37-rc3-git3; the latest beta kernel is 2.6.37-rc3.
<[koshka]> спс
<sharikoff> [koshka]: учи матчасть =))
<[koshka]> :)
<gib_adm> Приветы народ
<gib_adm> есть вопрос по apt-get, да и про пакеты как таковые
<gib_adm> каждый пакет тащит за собой свои зависимости
<gib_adm> после того как пакет больше не нужен, я его удаляю
<gib_adm> как удалить уже ненужные зависимости, которые он за собой установил?
<gib_adm> аллё
<gib_adm> Есть живые?
<andreymal> Нету
<[koshka]> спят
<[koshka]> dpkg -r (ключевой пакет, все зависимости от него) --force-all
<[koshka]> Затем apt-get autoremove
<[koshka]> вот так пишут в инете
<[koshka]> =))
<gib_adm> это я читал
<gib_adm> dpkg -r (ключевой пакет, все зависимости от него) --force-all  - тут они предлогают указать зависимости вручную
<gib_adm> я чего должен помнить все зависимости?))
<xopek> просмотри
<gib_adm> чего просмотреть?
<ddrone> всем привет
<ddrone> в настройках убунты есть такая штука - ассоциации файлов?
<Holeech> есть в наутилусе скорее
<ddrone> а то я открыл папку через smplayer, так теперь через меню places мне папки smplayer'ом и открываются
<ddrone> в наутилусе папки открываются нормально. настройки для файлов есть - для папок нет
<ddrone> для файлов в свойствах есть вкладка open with, для папок она отсутсвует
<gib_adm> народ так чего там. как зависимости удалить ненужные, после удаления пакета?
<Ba][> >> для файлов в свойствах есть вкладка open with, для папок она отсутсвует
<Ba][> в elementary есть
<Absento> удалить ненужные зависимости sudo apt-get autoremove
<gib_adm> apt-get autoremove удалит в кеше
<gib_adm> и мб ты имелл ввиду autoclean?
<Absento> autoclean еще
<Absento> угу
<gib_adm> Как и clean, autoclean очищает локальное хранилище полученных файлов пакетов. Отличие состоит в том, что эта команда удаляет только те файлы пакетов, которые больше не могут быть получены и использованы. Это позволяет обслуживать кэш в течении 
<gib_adm> но не пакеты зависимостей, которые он за собой притащил
<User189[web]> Порт открыт, слушается, настройки прписаны. В чем проблема, подскажите. oot@user-desktop:~# ssh -1 admin 192.168.1.5:587 ssh: Could not resolve hostname admin: Name or service not known
<gib_adm> User189
<gib_adm>  не правильно написал комманду
<User189[web]> не понял
<gib_adm> ssh host -p port -l login
<gib_adm> тебе же написано Could not resolve hostname admin
<User189[web]> Спасибо, все заработало. А почему на 22 порт предыдущая команда работала?
<gib_adm> потому что в синтаксисе комманды ssh порт назначается через параметр -p
<User189[web]> Спасибо еще раз!
<gib_adm> обращайся
<NightElf> всем привет
<NightElf> как через chmod установить права папки?
<NightElf> !срьщв
<NightElf> !chmod
<ubuntuhelp> chmod — изменение прав доступа к файлам. Название происходит от программы ОС Unix chmod, которая, собственно, изменяет права доступа к файлам, каталогам и символическим ссылкам. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<dantedm> привет, какие требования? владелец/группа/остальные
<NightElf> dantedm: 777 короч
<DVBogV> Ya v Ubunte nivichok! Podskajite,plz, pochemu na kanale russkie shrifty voobshe ne raspoznautsya? kodirovka UTF-8 stoit! V chem moget bit' problema? Klient quitIM
<dantedm> chmod 777 <directory>
<Silicone> привет всем ;()
<dantedm> Привет
<_21h_> DVBogV, client postav normalniy. xchat naprimer
<NightElf> dantedm: а как допустим на все файлы и папки в данной директории назначить эти права?
<Silicone> какую команду можно задать чтоб проиграл мп3 файл с рабочего стола?
<DVBogV> Vse delo tolko v kliente?
<_21h_> DVBogV, dumau da
<dantedm> dir какой?
<dantedm> а-ля chmod 777 /dir/*
<NightElf> dantedm: всмысле? вот я ща в папке /test.my/www/local/install/ и мне надо на все ее подпапки и файлы поставить пермишн 777
<dantedm> chmod 777 /test.my/www/local/install/* по моему так
<gib_adm> нет не так
<NightElf> dantedm: не получается
<gib_adm> chmod -R
<gib_adm> chmod -R 777
<NightElf> chmod: невозможно получить доступ к «/home/vds/test.my/www/gallery/avatars/*»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<dantedm> точно -R забыл...
<NightElf> вот на че ругается
<gib_adm> и путь который ты указал
<gib_adm> так
<gib_adm> я помог уде двоим)
<gib_adm> а мне то поможет кто?)
<dantedm> все зависит что у тебя
<NightElf> ну у мя то не получается :( пишет нету папки такое
<NightElf> такой*
<gib_adm> значит не правильно пишеш путь
<Silicone> люди.. как указать файл который будет проигрываться rhythmbox-client --play
<Silicone> хочу будильник настроить под трэк один
<Silicone> все в ступоре? :)
<dantedm> угу, я deadbeef юзаю
<gib_adm> NightElf, для того что бы лучше видеть пусть поставь программу tree, потом сделай tree -d /home/vds
<NightElf> gib_adm: что видеть?
<Silicone> какая разница какой плеер? думаю комманды должны быть какие-то стандартные
<gib_adm> Silicone, сорь я с десктопами не работал
<NightElf> gib_adm: я табом работаю :)
<gib_adm> ща пример вывода покажу
<dantedm> год назадбыл у меня будильник на rbcli сейчас подзабыл
<gib_adm> root@c5:/home/user# tree -d /usr/local/share/ /usr/local/share/ |-- man |-- sgml |   |-- declaration |   |-- dtd |   |-- entities |   |-- misc |   `-- stylesheet `-- xml     |-- declaration     |-- entities     |-- misc     `-- schema
<gib_adm> фигово отобразилось
<Silicone> что это? :)
<gib_adm> NightElf получилось?
<NightElf> не знаю пока, ща посморим
<NewBuy421> Vsem privet
<gib_adm> привет
<NewBuy421> Pomogite plz nastroit rus yaz pod ubuntu) A to sovsem zamu4alsya
<gib_adm> о_О
<NewBuy421> sam v shoke
<gib_adm> ты про раскладку?
<NewBuy421> da
<gib_adm> или про что?
<NewBuy421> hotya russifikaciya toge bi ne pomeshala
<NewBuy421> No glavnoe raskladka
<[mva]> NewBuy421, setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:caps,compose:caps -layout us,ru -variant ",winkeys";
<NewBuy421> 4to imenno s etoy komandoy delat ili eto prilojeniya?
<dantedm> в консоли запусти
<NewBuy421> I u menya bash po4emuto ne zapuskaetsya(
<dantedm> система?
<NewBuy421> Ubuntu
<dantedm> язык системы?
<[mva]> Alt+F2 -> gnome-terminal
<NewBuy421> alt+f2 nichego ne proishodit( Obolo4ka gnome
<dantedm>  Система  -> параметры -> клавиатура
<gib_adm> NewBuy421 у тебя система сама на русском, и оконный менеджер гном?
<NewBuy421> Sistema eng( obolo4ka gnome
<gib_adm> NewBuy421 http://pingvinus.ru/note/ubuntu-keyboard-layout-capslock
<gib_adm> делай по аналогии
<NewBuy421> Net nastroek...kak budto legkiy klient stoit
<[mva]> NewBuy421,
<[mva]> Приложения->терминал
<NewBuy421> vse nashel ka4ayu poddergku
<[mva]> или приложения->администрирование терминал
<gib_adm> http://neruto.wordpress.com/2009/02/07/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0-%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F-%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BA-%D0%B2-%D0%B8/
<gib_adm> тут еще почитай
<gib_adm> тут про Х  описано как надо
<gib_adm> народ
<antik> привет
<gib_adm> что касается моего вопроса
<gib_adm> реально надо
<gib_adm> как в убунте удалить установленные зависимости после удаления ненужного пакета?
<antik> может немного не по адресу вопрос , но не ругайтесь:
<antik> установлен apache2. Есть сайт с папкой icons и лежащими там изображениями. Но при написании адреса http://sitename/icons открываются какие-то стандартные икноки апача. Как от них избавиться?
<NewBuy421> Всем Спасибо за помощь)
<antik> gib_adm: apt-get autoremove
<NewBuy421> А кто нибудь сталкивался с вопросом установки билайн модема под убунту?
<antik> модель модема?
<gib_adm> antik: нету autoremove , есть autoclean
<antik> есть
<antik> только что спейиально посмотрел
<antik> набери просто apt-get
<antik> и увидешь какие параметры можно использовать
<NewBuy421> mfz100 вроде
<antik> NewBuy421: извини, с этим не сталквался, может кто другой
<NewBuy421> Жаль)
<NewBuy421> Ну ладно разберусь как нить)
<NewBuy421> Ету смог настроить и его победю)
 * [mva] покупал HUAWEI e1550. И даже не из-за модема, а из-за того, что голос умеет и умеет с Asterisk'ом работать :)
<gib_adm> antik: autoremove сработало cgc
<gib_adm> спс
<Alagos> Кто то ставил 2 ОС на одну флешку?
<Offoffoff1> Alagos: а в чем проблема?
<Toxa_Russia> День добрый :) подскажите пожалуйста программу для генерации плейлистов
<Demol> Всем привет!
<Demol> У меня вопрос: что такое MX-запись и как её завести? (на яндексе нашел как прикрепить домен к почте, там просят завести МХ-Запись а я хз что это такое) оО
<User497[web]> Подскажите: работают два юзера, как при помощи внм подключиться к конкретному или еще не залогенному?
<[mva]> никак
<[mva]> vnc показывает экран запущенных X-серверов, а не юзеров
<User497[web]> и даже икс 11 сервер не поможет?
<[mva]> нет
<User497[web]> то есть только по ssh и пытаться запускать в графическом режиме?
<[mva]> что запускать?
<User497[web]> нужные приложения
<Alagos> Offoffoff1, от ФС на разделе флешки что то зависит?
<Alagos> Offoffoff1, И куда именно ставить граб?
<[mva]> User497[web], нифига не понятно, при чем тут ссш и что ты вообще хочешь
<shattered> винду
<edgbla> [mva]: а в линуксе вообще можно хоть как-нить чтобы два пользователя видели один и тот же рабочий стол? ну хотя бы один локально, второй удалённо.
<User497[web]> Я через putty подключаюсь к удаленной машине и перевожу графику на xming
<[mva]> зачем?
<User497[web]> Затем, что мне так удобнее
<User497[web]> Хорошо, работают два пользователя. Как коннектиться по внс к конкретному?
<edgbla> внц не позволяет к работающему, как и двум сразу.
<edgbla> предыдущую сессию вышибает
<User497[web]> Есть альтернатива?
<[mva]> поднять два разных внц-сервера
<[mva]> на разных портах
<[mva]> под каждым юзером
<User497[web]> Сейчас попробую
<edgbla> да не, на разных портах оно как раз для того чтобы заюзать определённый стол или несколько...
<edgbla> хотя два разных это вообще фиг знает как.
<NightElf> люди, как к вдске через терминал подключиться?
<shattered> ssh?
<NightElf> людииии я поставил движок ротор на свой сайт :D
<vladkras> может кто знает убунту 10.10 норм ставится из-под семерки
<NightElf> vladkras: всмысле?
<vladkras> никак не могу поставить, зависает
<NightElf> vladkras: снеси 7-рку и поставь лин
<vladkras> блин стремно там для ноута регистрация, техподдержка
<vladkras> щас подробнее опише
<vladkras> вобщем привода нет, так что все происходит с эмулированного диска
<NightElf> vladkras: раздели партишном диск на 2 раздела и поставь на 2-й лин
<NightElf> ааа....
<NightElf> ну ни судьба
<vladkras> друг говорит с флешки тогда
<vladkras> ну вуби копирует нужные файлы, ребут, там выбираю убунту
<vladkras> начинают кернел процессы запускаться а потом бамс - и стоит молча
<vladkras> и на первый и на второй логический пробовал
<vladkras> дистр по мд5 проверял - все норм
<some1> создал новую панель внизу. задал параметр автоматически прятатся. ну и вот она спряталась (=
<some1> как вернуть или удалить?
<edgbla> курсор наводишь не появляется?
<some1> edgbla: нет... видно ее только на пиксель где-то
<inkvizitor68sl> вытащи её
<inkvizitor68sl> и удаляй
<edgbla> компиз выключи на время
<edgbla> удали, потом включишь
<some1> edgbla: щас попробую. спасибо
<edgbla> пжлст.
<some1> edgbla: отключил компих но она всеравно не вылазяет
<some1> компиз*
<edgbla> хы
<edgbla> ща
<edgbla> some1: /apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel/auto_hide убери галку
<edgbla> gconf-editor
<edgbla> или у top панели
<some1> edgbla: спасибо (= теперь буду знать где рыть )
<[koshka]> дня!
<vladkras> лан, тогда такой вопрос на х64 ноут лучше 64 версию десктопа ставить
<inkvizitor68sl> vladkras, памяти сколько?
<inkvizitor68sl> vladkras, и проц какой?
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: няу :)
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], ня
<vladkras> а это имеет значение
<vladkras> ?
<[koshka]> vir0id: кто пришел)
<inkvizitor68sl> vladkras, естессна
<inkvizitor68sl> не пойму, на кой чёрт переспрашивать
<vir0id> [koshka] привет кыся. Я не толкьо пришёл, я еще и замёрз. Бррр...
<vladkras> ну я просто удивлен что архитектура ОС как-то связана с объемом памяти
<[koshka]> vir0id: а у нас намана ) +15
<vir0id> тут -5
<vir0id> меняемся?
<inkvizitor68sl> .................
<[koshka]> нееее...это мороз)
<vir0id> ну тогда пропингую ка я свою сетку
<inkvizitor68sl> vladkras, короче с такими вопросами ставь i386 и не парь мозг.
<vladkras> как я уже сказал 64бит, если прям невмочь узнать модель, то genuine intel u2700,  озу 2
<inkvizitor68sl> на core i7/i5/i3/quad с более чем 2 мя гигами памяти - ставь x64
<inkvizitor68sl> на амды многоядреные - тоже.
<inkvizitor68sl> остальные компы - выкинь
<inkvizitor68sl> на атом, кстати тоже х64 лучше ставить
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё в линухе нельзя пароль больше 4 гигов (
<vladkras> так я и не понял зачем тебе объем памяти
<vladkras> похоже на понты
<vladkras> 386 тоже пробовал, не ставится сволочь, хотя тот же дистр на компе работает норм
<edgbla> inkvizitor68sl: пароль в 4 гига и вправду большеват))
<edgbla> длиннноват
<vladkras> миллиард мартышек разгадают его в считанные секунды
<edgbla> сомневаюсь
<vladkras> блин это мем
<vladkras> не суть
<NightElf> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<vladkras> бесполезный канал
<[koshka]> лол
<staff_nowa> всем привет. Как можно на vsftpd фиксировать не правильные входы на ftp server ,
<kukman> Такс. где в киеве в суботу найти лазерный принтер, чтобы распечатать разводку?
<User427[web]> to mva > Поствил параллельно на другого пользователя икс11внц, назначил порт 5902. Не работает. Почему не работает? И вино также перестало работать
<edgbla> User427[web]: а что ты хочешь конкретно-то?
<User427[web]> На двух разных пользователях стоят разные внц сервера. Хочу, чтобы была возможность подключаться к конкретному из них
<User427[web]> Идея эта реализована у меня через ссш и ксминг, но хочется через внц
<User427[web]> Примечание: пользователи на одной машине
<shattered> должно быть ок
<shattered> порты 590x открыты?
<edgbla> User427[web]: а зачем разные внц? ты же просто прописываешь пользователей, номер десктопа и порт.
<edgbla> и подключаешься к нужному.
<User427[web]> По умолчанию у юзера подключается на порт 5900, параллеельно залогинен пользователь админ с внц на порт 5902. Почему-то не получается подключаться
<User427[web]> Может удалитьвино и поставить только икс11внц?
<SofS> ðø
<SofS> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> SofS! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<edgbla> User427[web]: у тебя вопросы сложнее чем оно всё на самом деле, на самом деле оно раз и всё работает))
<edgbla> я пока не могу попробовать, может позже.
<SofS> привет всем
<SofS> шрифт у меня нормальный?
<edgbla> нормальный
<SofS> фью :) у меня есть вопрос, мкак можно на virtualBOX поменять разрешение а то 800*600 это очень неудобно
<edgbla> поставить гуест аддон видимо
<edgbla> но там тоже по-моему 1024 на 768
<SofS> гуес аддон это из репизиториев?
<SofS> 1024 на 768 ну это же нормально, ато некоторые окна не помешаются
<edgbla> Devices->install Guest Additions
<edgbla> он скачает исо
<edgbla> там уж сам разберёшься что запускать
<SofS> ясно :) попробую..
<edgbla> оно может только поломать, будеь осторожен, лучше забекапь машинку.
<edgbla> пперед установкой.
<SofS> поломать что?
<edgbla> видео))
<SofS> оО, на виртуел это наверно не влияет..
<SofS> пускай виртуально ломает... а нет другого способа, типа открытие какого нить файла типа monitor.cfg и там проставить любое?
<SofS> а где там в настройках тупо 800 600 стоит
<Coooler> Всем привет
<NewBuy421> Хай)
<Coooler> а убунтоводы присутствуют?
<NewBuy421> Я думаю на канале с таким названием точно должны быть)
<Coooler> вот и я сюда поэтому зашел
<Coooler> просто  вопросы некоторые есть
<NewBuy421> Я бы тебе и рад помочь но я и сам не специалист) Самому тут помогали)
<Coooler> хехе
<sBNC> как тут пробить чужой ip?
<Coooler> а у тя какая ось?
<sBNC> команда
<NewBuy421> Ubunta
<Coooler> слуш, у тя звук на максимуме тоже хрипит?
<NewBuy421> Хз не пробовал) Но наверное будет хрипеть я на буке сижу)
<NewBuy421> Встроенные колонки не айс)
<Coooler> да не кароч у мну когда в системе на полную, он хрипит, 30% стоит сча
<NewBuy421> Попробовал..хрипит очень не значительно)
<edgbla> ну, если сидеть на буке то пожалуй будет хрипеть))
<Coooler> ну смотря на каком буке
<NewBuy421> Ну у меня не топовая модель)
<NewBuy421> Но для бука много громкости и не надо
<Coooler> для него заряд батарее вроде как важен)
<NewBuy421> Это точно))
<sBNC> 3
<sBNC> 2
<sBNC> 1
<sBNC> exit
<NewBuy421> Бабах)
<Coooler> красная кнопка нажата)
<sBNC> quit()
<Coooler> и че это было?
<NewBuy421> С 3-ей попытки ушел)
<Coooler> всмысле с 3-й
<NewBuy421> exit, quit, off)))
<Coooler> хе
<Coooler> слуште а кто рекламное место на сайте сдать может?
<NewBuy421> Яндекс)))
<Coooler> мне раскрученные не надо
<Coooler> нада чтоб на платном хосте было
<Coooler> и контент более-менее был
<NewBuy421> Яндекс нормально раскручен))) И н платном хосте)))
<Coooler> дык а мне раскрученные и не надо
 * skai смотрит http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwxUgefMStM# . а отличная песня то:)
<skai> ыпч
<Coooler> а че стока народу в сети и все молчат?
<NewBuy421> Да по приватам наверное шкеряться
<[mva]> Coooler, а тебе жалко чтоли?
<Coooler> а че мне жалеть то?
<Soft> народ, а кто-нибудь знает как автоопределение кодировка вставить в ритмбокс?
<Coooler> кракозябы?
<Soft> ну с cp-1251 кракозябры
<Coooler> find / -name *.mp3 -exec mid3iconv -e UTF-8 -d {}; 			 		
<Coooler> попробуй
<Soft> find: отсутствует аргумент у `-exec'
<Coooler> find / -name *.mp3 -exec mid3iconv -e CP1251 -d --remove-v1 {} \; пробуй эту
<Silicone> парни, а есть ли универсальная прога для убунту..  аналог ТВ встроенный в виндовс 7... ???
<Coooler> soft, ну как?
<Soft> пошло что то
<Coooler> жди мин5
<Coooler> потом ритмбокс перезагрузи
<Soft> по логам видно даже что это что то делает нечто правильно
<Coooler> хе
<Coooler> слуште а еси в вайне кракозябы то что делать?
<Soft> это как в винду ТВ встроен???
<Coooler> может ТВ тюнер?
<sun-tehnik> всем привет
<Coooler> прив
<Soft> прив
<Coooler> софт, че доделал?
<Silicone> ну в винде есть стандартная прога...
<Silicone> главное чтоб дорова под тюнер были...
<Soft> не, еще шукает по жесткому... много музыки
<Silicone> и можно ею пользоваться чтоб просматривать тв
<Barabandos> подскажите как запустить wget в фоновом режиме, пробовал $wget http.... &
<Soft> стандартная прога для тюнера без дров? плеер чтоли?
<Silicone> софт, с дровами :)
<Barabandos> работает только в терминале
<Silicone> но тюнер ведь - железяка...
<Silicone> типо плеер...
<Silicone> что ли...
<Coooler> софт, у мну база музыки примерно 150гб, за пару минут сделал
<Soft> силикон, ты хочешь узнать, возможно ли запустить тв тюнер в лине?
<Silicone> софт, ну да...
<Soft> куллер, процесс еще идет.
<Silicone> я хочу это сделать, не переключаться же на винду изза тв тюнера )
<Coooler> силикон, поищи дрова на офф сайте
<Soft> силикон, есть такое... на форуме народ обсуждал, запускал
<Silicone> Куллер, ок.. но дрова это лишь одна сторона меделаи ;)
<Soft> у меня нет тюнера, поэтому точно не могу сказать, но то что это как сканер запустить - я уверен
<edgbla> Silicone: какой вопрос-то?
<Silicone> вопрос такой... где просматреть дрова в линуксе... и какую прогу взять для воспроизведения ТВ...
<Coooler> тв в видеоплеере вроде как воспроизводится
<Coooler> в стандартном
<Silicone> Additional Drivers почему-то показывает только дрова на видео..хм
<Soft> VLC более крутой плеер
<Soft> центр приложений ниче не сказал?
<edgbla> Silicone: у тебя твтюнер?
<Silicone> edgbla, yep
<edgbla> прога tvtime
<edgbla> какой?
<Silicone> я в центр видел много прог, но мне кажется что те проги не для физического тв тюнера.. а для тв с нета...
<Silicone> AverMedia
<Silicone> ща модель поищу
<edgbla> угу
<Soft> в центре есть ссылки на оф сайты, там почитать можно. да и в центре есть описание
<edgbla> tvtime самое то
<Silicone> ок, ща посмотрю..
<Silicone> а где в убунту Device Manger?
<Silicone> чтоб просмотреть если определился.. и все такое..
<edgbla> ls /dev/ | grep video или dmesg | grep video
<edgbla> поглядим что там
<edgbla> должно быть что-то типа saa7133[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]
<Silicone> 7135
<Silicone> кажется у меня
<Silicone> :)
<edgbla> норм
<Silicone> ща гляну
<edgbla> /dev/video0 есть?
<Silicone> siliconesoul@siliconesoul-System-Product-Name:~$ ls /dev/ | grep video
<Silicone> video0
<Silicone> video1
<edgbla> хорошо, делай так тогда mplayer -vf pp=ac tv:// -tv device=/dev/video0:driver=v4l2:normid=6:freq=85.25:input=0
<edgbla> или видео1
<User368[web]> Здравствуйте! Можно ли  ставить в школы edubuntu или kubuntu? Полностью ли они бесплатны и не надает ли проверка по шапке?
<edgbla> посмотрим что покажет
<Silicone> ок, ща
<Soft> полностью бесплатны
<edgbla> User368[web]: лучше погуглить, оно бесплатно, но должно быть на балансе и лучше бумажку.
<edgbla> типа лицензии.
<User368[web]> это как?
<Soft> но обычно руководство не любит изменять виндовс...
<Soft> для установки ОС нужна бумажка..
<edgbla> ещё раз грю, погугли, есть очень интересные темы по этому поводу
<Soft> даже если это бесплатная оС... как говорится: без бумажки ты какашка а с бумажкой человек
<Silicone> так, edgbla, video0 это вебка.. ща попробую видео 1
<edgbla> всё просто, но повозится немного нужно будет
<edgbla> пробуй
<User368[web]> на продление лицензии во всей школе денег нет. руководсово лицензирует своми венды а остальным велели накатить линь, который пришел на дисках из министерства.. мне ближе kubuntu - имею право?
<Silicone> черный экран
<Soft> народ ставит в школы... не слишком часто, но встречается.
<edgbla> Silicone: ошибок не пишет?
<Silicone> нет
<Silicone> хотя
<Silicone> Selected input hasn't got a tuner!
<Silicone> open: No such file or directory
<Silicone> [MGA] Couldn't open: /dev/mga_vid
<Silicone> open: No such file or directory
<Silicone> [MGA] Couldn't open: /dev/mga_vid
<Soft> +User368[web, в принципе имеете право, если это не противоречит указаниям руководства. Прислать могут что угодно. Вопрос будете ли вы это использовать. Советую не Кубунту, а Хубунту, т.к. в школах обычно не сильные пк
<Coooler> ненай, у нас в школе 2-ую неделю мучают старенький комп, пытаясь воткнуть убунту вроде
<edgbla> Silicone: dmesg | grep saa71
<edgbla> !paste | Silicone:
<ubuntuhelp> Silicone:: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Silicone> ок, сорри
<User368[web]> Спасибо большое. На третьи пни с 128 метрами оперы хубунту надеюсь покатит.. остальные более менее норм..
<gib_adm> Coooler: нынешние загрузчики много старого железа не понимают. Пусть поставят фряху
<Soft> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537055/
<gib_adm> она встанет без проблем
<Coooler> да еси им че то говорить, пошлют и скажут не умничать)
<Silicone> edgbla, http://paste.ubuntu.com/537056/
<Soft> +User368[web], поспрашивайте на форуме, возможно есть еще более легковесные линуксы для школ
<gib_adm> фряха лучшая ОС из никсов, и самая быстрая
<gib_adm> при правильно скомпилиным ядром
<rum0nk> Про OpenBSD забыли. Фряха-то быстрая, но не такая стабильная! ;-)
<gib_adm> а если нужен графический шел Xfce самое то
<rum0nk> Openbox лучше.
<gib_adm> Фряха стабильна
<gib_adm> не стабильны голова и руки бывают
<User368[web]> Спасибо конечно.. но... наних работать суперламерам которые венду то тльком не знают.. я потому и хочу с KDE так как чуть больше гнома смахивает на венду...
<gib_adm> Так в чем проблема?
<Soft> по моему гном больше на винду смахивает
<gib_adm> есть фряха уже с КДЕ
<edgbla> gib_adm: почему-то UNKNOWN/GENERI, а должно быть Avermedia AVerTV Studio и модель, надо править конфиг.
<Soft> кде жрет много.... ваши компы не потянут
<Soft> я, кстати, фряхи только на кедах и видел
<Coooler> сайто строители есть? напишите в приват плиз, вопросец по joomlа есть
<Silicone> edgbla, как?
<edgbla> погоди, я ищу, забыл уже всё.
<gib_adm> http://www.pcbsd.ru/
<Silicone> ок
<Soft> сайтостроитель я,... жумлу не использую
<gib_adm> и Aver там есть
<Coooler> млин
<User368[web]> непотянут тока те что 500МГц и 128 оперы.. а двуядерные пни с видяхами и  512 оперы (не знаю какой дибил зоказывал на 2 ядерные процы 512 опера) надеюсь вытянут.. или тормазить будет?
<Coooler> раздвижное меню хз как замутить
 * sharikoff ни-ка-кой...
<Soft> на 512 тормозить будут.
<Coooler> поидее 512 минимум требования де
<Coooler> *же
<User368[web]> и гном тормазить будет?
<Soft> кеш для линя 700 мб для четкой работы + 200 мб для программ
<[koshka]> гном не должен =)
<Soft> гном при минимальных эффектах норм будет
<Soft> не совсем прям минимальных, но куб рабочего стола не советовал бы
<User368[web]> ок. но венду на виртмашине видать не поднять.. у учителей все проги под винду.. дай бог шоб вайн спас..
<Soft> какие все?
<Soft> у учителей много прог?
<[koshka]> Soft, ну на 768 мб у меня не лагало )
<User368[web]> ЦОРы так называемые
<[koshka]> норм кубик работал
<[koshka]> ну то было на 9.04
<Soft> что такое ЦОР
<skai> я на 256 работал и ниче:)
<skai> Soft: цинукс орг ру:)
<[koshka]> )
<Soft> эммм... и что этьо)))
<User368[web]> Цифровые Обраховательные Ресурсы  пишут их много кто и все разные.. у наших многие на платформе 1С но не все...
<skai> Soft: почти как линукс орг ру, ткоа через  ц :)
<Soft> когда я учился у нас только ворд 2003 был, фотошоп, паскаль и ИЕ
<Offoffoff1> Soft: и это очень плохо
<Offoffoff1> Soft: разогнать вашу школу надо... И всех учителей казнить.
<[koshka]> Offoffoff1, няу
<sharikoff> повесить
<Soft> не знаю за что казнить
<Offoffoff1> [koshka]: охайо
<[koshka]> у меня в школе вообще компов не было :D
<sharikoff> на нок -рее
<Offoffoff1> Soft: за что поймают, за то и казнить
<User368[web]> За что? ЦОР используются не только учителями информатики а в основном предметниками.. у нас в школе 60 компов и меньше половины изних стоят в компьютерных классах...
<Soft> щас в Банковской школе (колледж) учусь... специальный софт не так часто и используется. Нас обучают через презентации (если комп юзают) и через интернет
<Soft> не представляю как еще можно другой софт втиснуть
<Offoffoff1> Soft: объясни им, что для этого нужен только Linux
 * sharikoff отучился 15 лет назад на есках
<User368[web]> искользование ЦОР чуть ли не обязательно потому чем больше ЦОР  юзает школа те больше гладят по головке руководство...
<Offoffoff1> Что за ЦОР?
<Offoffoff1> Пусть пишут его под Linux
<User368[web]> через 2 года обещали написать первые ЦОР(цифровые образовательные ресурсы) под линукс но в данный момент их нет а переходить на линукс приходится ибо венду не проплатили и 31 декабря 2010 кода она кончается..
<prestonia> всем салям! есть кто с опытом установки на VMWare?
<[koshka]> skai, няк, вообще уже не разговариваешь со мной )
<Soft> почитал я про эти ЦОРы... как мне видится - это набор презентаций по разным предметам на разные цели + комп тесты для самопроверки
<Soft> презентации они и в лине презентации, а вот тесты копутерные у меня в БШ это сервак + в браузере все юзеры отвечают на тесты... вполне реализуемо на лине
<User368[web]> преезентации обычно делают сами педагоги.. Большая часть ЦОРов это самостоятельные проги... конкретно сейчас буду пытаться поднять платформу "1С образование 4.0" на которой работает большинство наших ЦОРов
<skai> [koshka]: почему?
<[koshka]> skai, ну это у меня такое впечатление )
<prestonia> все тихо?
<skai> [koshka]: глупое:)я смотрю начало:)
<Coooler> слуште как сменить окно входа в систему в убунте
<rum0nk> Поставь Debian! ;-)
<Soft> система -администрирование - экран входа в систему
<Coooler> а как там менять? так вроде настраиваешь под каким пользователем на автомате входить
<[koshka]> не меняется же в последних версиях
<Coooler> вообще?
<[koshka]> можно только заставку сменить
<Soft> 9,10 юзаю.... все меняется
<[koshka]> я меняла, а как уже не помню )
<[koshka]> ну в 10.04 уже вроде нельзя
<[koshka]> skai, да добрый Скай? )))
<Coooler> мля, у мну 10.10
<skai> @voice Coooler
<Coooler> хе, пред?
<skai> [koshka]: какой я?
<[koshka]> skai, добрый :D
<Coooler> угу
<skai> [koshka]: тебя вчера не было:)
<[koshka]> и слава богу
<[koshka]> а че было вчера ? )
<[koshka]> ты всех побанил? )
<skai> [koshka]: а ты у шарикова спроси:)
<[koshka]> он пьян )
<[koshka]> ниче ) уеду я от вас скоро  +))
<skai> [koshka]: ему же хуже:)
<[koshka]> а вы даже скучать не будете)
<De_Abler> [koshka]: а ты откуда знаешь что он пьян?
<[koshka]> знаю :P
<Soft> есть кто из питера?
<De_Abler> [koshka]: хм, интересненько, ты чего-то недоговариваешь
<_Arsen_> Есть
<_Arsen_> из питера
<Coooler> ладно, всем пока
<Silicone> есть еще кто-то знающий в тв тюнерах кроме edgbla? есть картинка в плеере а нет звука... поменял в настройках все девайсы... нет звука... в alsamixer поднял все дорожки вверх на всякий, все равно нет...
<edgbla> Silicone: тебе картинки значит всё-таки не хватило?))
<edgbla> вот люди
<edgbla> дали картинку и всё равно мало))
<Silicone> :)
<Silicone> в старинку может бы и заценили картинку без звука :)
<Silicone> а ща смысла мало в ней...
<Silicone> без звука :)
<[Raiden]> Silicone: а переключатели пощелкал в альзе под дорожками?
<[Raiden]> Silicone: И в общем, есть тюнеры которым надо шнурок из их выхода в звуковуху, а бывает что ест ьсвои настройки.
<[Raiden]> попробуй в альзамиксере ф6 нажать ,может окажется что там настройки второго девайса
<Silicone> [Raiden], audio out из твтюнера идет в line in в звуковуху... в альсе все поднято вверх...
<[Raiden]> Незнаю тогда, может там кнопка mute стоит )
<[Raiden]> на лайн ин
<Silicone> )
<[Raiden]> ты ведь говоришь тольк опро ползунки , поэтому не ясно
<baltazor> всем прривет
<baltazor> ни у кого последнее время иксы сами по себе не перезагружаются? или падают а потом сами подымаютс
<baltazor> я
<[Raiden]> да вроде нет.
<baltazor> странно
<baltazor> не могу понять втф
<baltazor> в messages было только сообщение об pulseaudio
<[Raiden]> попробуй глянуть /var/log/mesages - тут бывает инфа о сегфолтах, там Xorg.0.log и ~/.xsession-errors
<[Raiden]> Хм, сообщение про пульс может быть не связано
<parfux> ЙОДА?
<[Raiden]> похоже?
<parfux> силу стороны темной вижу в тебе падаван юный
<[Raiden]> пожалуй твоим компом завладела )
<[Raiden]> а видеокарта какая, может с дровами связано...
<baltazor> [Raiden]: ты мне?
<[Raiden]> да
<baltazor> [Raiden]: GeForce 8600 GT , драйвера nvidia-current
<baltazor> [Raiden]: с лета было все норм, каррент стоит где то с октября тоже самое было все норм, а вот вчера и сегодня чего то падает
<[Raiden]> Незнаю тогда, но на сайте нвидии новее есть
<[Raiden]> хотя если месяц был ок наверное мимо, не дрова.
<san4o> baltazor: у мну тож 8600, дрова правда с репозитария, а не с сайта. все норм с иксами
 * andreymal установил тимвьювер
<baltazor> мда
<baltazor> как глянуть какие процессы в автостарте стоят?
<baltazor> сервисы*
<Coooler> прива всем еще раз
<andreymal> baltazor: Параметры - Запускаемые приложения?
<Coooler> кто в аренду рекламное место на сайте може сдать?
<baltazor> andreymal: там не все
<baltazor> andreymal: там только юзер которое
<andreymal> тогда хз
<Coooler> мониторинг системы попробую юзать
<Coooler> система-админ.-сисемный монитор
<korvin> baltazor: ls /etc/init.d
<korvin> как-то так
<[Raiden]> если что грузится, то точнее ls /etc/rc2.d
<[Raiden]> или поставь например програмку bum
<[Raiden]> в убунте правда сложнее, часть грузится из /etc/init , конфигами для upstart
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Coooler> даро
<korvin> хех, в SysV init все так запутано, то ли дело BSD init =)
<[Raiden]> ну кому как.
<[Raiden]> самое ужасное что иниты плодятся + есть дистровые ньюансы.
<[Raiden]> в бсд такого нет
<TomFarr> Здрасте, у меня не работает x-lite для Линукса скачанный с офф сайта, кто нить знает в чем проблема?
<TomFarr> В архиве 2 файла, бинарник права на которые я изменял естественно, и ридме
<baltazor> korvin: ээээ оно показывает какие сервисы есть не более
<[Raiden]> baltazor: смотри мой пост, что в rc2.d начинается с S то загружается, + кое-что из init , например gdm
<baltazor> [Raiden]: ок, спс
<[Raiden]> service --status-all ещё
<[Raiden]> есть ещё несколько настраивалок , но названий не помню и незнаю как совместимо с upstart , apt-cache search -n sysv
<Coooler> хех
<andreymal> а какое устройство надо в Kino прописать чтоб звук шел?
<Offoffoff1> andreymal: а что есть?
<andreymal> Offoffoff1: а я хз :)
<andreymal> "Параметры звука" сообщает о двух звуковухах, а адреса их не называет
<Offoffoff1> ну попробуй
<Offoffoff1> и ту, и ту
<andreymal> Offoffoff1: я адреса не знаю говорю
<andreymal> Kino требует адрес написать
<Coooler>  			 			 			 			 			 		 		 			 		 		 		 	 			Ищу сайт на платном хосте для размещения рекламы
<Coooler> в личку если что
<Offoffoff1> andreymal: aplay -l
<andreymal> Offoffoff1: и?
<Offoffoff1> ну там выбор
<Offoffoff1> что и где
<Offoffoff1> вот тебе и ареса
<andreymal> Offoffoff1: куча адресов и ни намёка на адреса
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем
<Offoffoff1> andreymal: ээм?
<andreymal> Offoffoff1: м?
<andreymal>   Подустройство №0: subdevice #0
<andreymal> карта 1: CMI8738 [C-Media CMI8738], устройство 0: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI DAC/ADC]
<andreymal> один из них
<andreymal> точнее одно
<Offoffoff1> hw.0:0
<andreymal> Offoffoff1: а не /dev/ какой-нибудь?
<Offoffoff1> эмм.. ну по смыслу.
<Offoffoff1> пробуй
<andreymal> а звука всё равно нету
<Offoffoff1> ну не судьба же... Веруй. и пребудет тебе.
<andreymal> > Подустройство №0: subdevice #0
<andreymal> они все такие
<Taurendil> ребутнись
<Offoffoff1> Taurendil: зачем????
<andreymal> щаззз :)
<Offoffoff1> andreymal: для чего?
<Taurendil> надо
<andreymal> ладно, как cinelerra установить?
<Offoffoff1> andreymal: все службы можно перезагрузить без перезагрузки
<Taurendil> ну хоть так
<andreymal> и почему kino ускоренно видео воспроизводит?
<zaga> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=42.0
<zaga> бля как туд зарегицца
<staff_nowa> всем привет кто пользовался хоть раз nas 220 от segate ?
<jillsmitt> как зарегиться на форуме чтоли?
<zaga> короче проблемко при монтировании диска никс пишет что устройство занято и смонтировано на /
<zaga> диск YNAC
<zaga> нтФС
<zaga> размонтировать не дает
<staff_nowa> так кто работал с серверными дисками segate ?
<staff_nowa> nas 220 допустим
<jillsmitt> недостаточно информации zaga
<zaga> иной раз при перезагрузке нормально отображается
<zaga> редко
<zaga> ==========================================================================================
<zaga> Команда: umount -v /
<zaga> ==========================================================================================
<zaga> umount: /: device is busy.
<zaga>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<zaga>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<zaga> вот так в основом
<skai> @voice zaga
<zaga> *омновном
<zaga> *основном
<jillsmitt> во-первых корень отмонтировать не надо
<zaga> это левый диск
<zaga> просто дали, там инфа есть
<jillsmitt> ну а ты то то свой корень пытаешься размонтировать епт
<jillsmitt> соображай че ты делаешь
<zaga> пляяя, дали диск, он типа нтфс
<staff_nowa> КТО С SEAGATE NSA 220 РАБОТАЛ :?
<zaga> на нем инфпа
<zaga> инфа
<zaga> смонтирвать не удает ся
<jillsmitt> команда mount без параметров покажет куда что смонтировано
<jillsmitt> ты умеешь монтировать?
<zaga> тебе дать вывод команды моунт?
<jillsmitt> нет
<jillsmitt> покажи как ты монтируешь
<jillsmitt> и вывод покажи
<zaga> у меня убунту 10.94
<zaga> он изночально смонетирован
<korvin> щ_Щэ
<zaga> в /
<zaga> размонтировать не дает
<zaga> причем диск разбит на 2 раздела
<zaga> 2-й видит нормально
<jillsmitt> тогда вывод mount давай
<zaga> с помощью -force ничего не дает
<zaga> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<zaga> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<zaga> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<zaga> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<zaga> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<zaga> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<zaga> none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<zaga> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<zaga> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<zaga> none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<zaga> none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<zaga> none on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<zaga> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<zaga> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/zaga/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=zaga)
<zaga> /dev/sdb1 on / type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<zaga>  вывод mount
<korvin> мда...
<zaga> с никсами не знаком, осваиваю с помощью гуггля
<zaga> вот проблемко возниколо
<korvin> ты и с правилами канала не знаком
<korvin> и с элементарной сетевой этикой
<zaga> впервые
<zaga> так что не обессудь
<korvin> как отмонтировать пытаешься?
<zaga> максимум хватает на gg
<zaga> )))
<zaga> ща
<korvin> umount -v /
<korvin> так ?
<skai> @kick zaga use paste.ubuntu.com, luke
<korvin> =)
<zaga> umount /dev/sdb1
<zaga> device is busy.
<zaga>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<zaga>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<sT331h0rs3> -f
<korvin> ну так посмотри чем оно занято
<ivan_> привет
<korvin> тебе даже написали как
<zaga> напиши попподробнее плизз
<korvin> man lsof
<korvin> man fuser
<korvin> man grep
<korvin> man bash
<zaga> а более точную команду не дашь?
<zaga> с ключом
<zaga> для фузера
<zaga> я на каком-то форуме уже читал и использовал но не помогло
<jillsmitt> дважды мдя
<jillsmitt> zaga: если korvin даст тебе рыбу, он накормит тебя один раз, если он даст тебе удочку, ты сможешь прокормиться сам всегда
<zaga> дык я не против
<jillsmitt> иди читай как монтировать и размонтировать диски
<jillsmitt> разделы*
<zaga> могу дать вывод команды sudo fdisk -l
<jillsmitt> это не требуется
<zaga> просто самоучка и зашел в тупик
<jillsmitt> когда делаешь unmount укажи правильный раздел и используй sudo
<jillsmitt> при этом ты должен выйти из всех директорий этого диска
<jillsmitt> раздела*
<jillsmitt> чтобы освободить его от задач
<zaga> так он изночально примонтирован получается при загрузке
<jillsmitt> не требуется закрывать наутилус
<zaga> как его освободить
<jillsmitt> я имел ввиду терминальное пребывание
<zaga> ???
<jillsmitt> ты сначала научись монтировать отмонтировать на своей флешке например
<zaga> это нормально
<zaga> вот именно с этим дискомп проблекма
<zaga> курил фак, все получалось, пока диск не приплыл
<jillsmitt> нет никаких проблем
<jillsmitt> sudo umount /dev/sdbX
<jillsmitt> X - номер раздела
<zaga> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<zaga> umount: /: device is busy.
<zaga>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<zaga>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<jillsmitt> закрой все терминалы
<korvin> lsof | grep "/dev/sdb"
<jillsmitt> он сидит в директории раздела, который пытается отмонтировать
<parfux> =)
<zaga> в этом и проблема, почему он туда засел
<jillsmitt> cd ~/
<jillsmitt> и повторяй размонтирование
<zaga> ладно, мужики меня тут жена одолела спать зовет
<_21h_> http://blindage.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/star-trek-notebook.ogv
<zaga> спасибо за помощь
<_21h_> мой ноут :)
<zaga> завтра еще раз попытаю щастье
<parfux> а в чем прикол ноута?
<parfux> почему start trek?
<andreymal> а где можно температуру процессора посмотреть?
<andreymal> а то тут два вентилятора на зиму отсоединили)
<andreymal> блин, кулера)
<andreymal> или как их %)
<parfux> счас сек
<parfux> /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZS0/temperature у меня
<parfux> у тебя может быть TZS другой
<andreymal> >/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZS0/temperature
<andreymal> и че с этим, простите, делать? :)
<parfux> открой терминал, напиши cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZS0/temperature
<parfux> покажет температуру
<andreymal> угу
<parfux> крута?
<andreymal> я еще не открыл :)
<ivan__> подскажите пожалуйста, как после xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1280x1024_60.00 сделать, чтобы настройка сохранилась?
<edgbla> ivan__: может это прописать в /etc/X11/xorg.conf? всмысле добавить моделайн, раньше так было))
<Offoffoff> ivan__: пропиши в .bashrc
<andreymal> у меня /proc/acpi/thermal_zone уже пустая
<ivan__> Нет такого файла или каталога(
<ivan__> я ток начинаю юзать лин
<andreymal> я тоже
<ivan__> -edgbla- я прописал моделайн, но после перезагрузки режим исчезает, а как сохранить хз
<edgbla> а оно работает в таком режиме?
<ivan__> работает
<ivan__> прописываю каждый раз cvt 1280 1024 60
<ivan__> xrandr  --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<ivan__> xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1280x1024_60.00
<andreymal> в Gwget Number of retries: 0 - это не пытаться повторять или повторять кучу раз?
<Offoffoff> ivan__: если его нет - допиши
<ivan__> как?
<Offoffoff> ivan__: в домашней директории
<Offoffoff> ivan__: тупо... любым текстовым редактором.
<ivan__> я в убунте младенец(
<ivan__> в каком файле, как открыть?
<Offoffoff> ivan__: nano .bashrc
<Michahel> ivan__: у тебя видеокарта Nvidia или ATI?
 * Offoffoff восхищается udev
<ivan__> атишка 1650
<[Raiden]> ivan__: покажи ка кмоделайн прописал
<ivan__> временная затычка
<[Raiden]> весь xorg.conf лучше
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Michahel> В таком случае я бы создал самостоятельно файл /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ivan__> у меня нету такого файла
<ivan__> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Offoffoff> ivan__: разумеется.
<Offoffoff> ivan__: если его нет - его можно создать... или не создавать.
<parfux> aticonfig --initial
<parfux> создаст xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> это для закрытого драйвера
<ivan__> aticonfig: command not found
<[Raiden]> а у чела x1600
<ivan__> djdj
<ivan__> вово
<[Raiden]> ivan__: если сам редактировал xorg.conf покажи
<[Raiden]> или он пстой?
<ivan__> у меня нету  xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> сча какой-нить нарою
<ivan__> спасибо
<ivan__> к винде пока не тянет, чую впереди долгие курения мануалов на работе)
<Michahel> ivan__: http://kubuntu.ru/node/5386 - может поможет
<|edgbla|> может попробовать X --configure?
<|edgbla|> он мог как-то сам создавать конфиги...
<ivan__> sudo/ X --configure?
<|edgbla|> ну типа того, попробуй
<|edgbla|> я забыл, но я точно как-то делал дефолтный конфиг.
<ivan__> sudo/ X --configure Нет такого файла или каталога
<parfux> слеш там лишний
<|edgbla|> значит надо почитать))
<|edgbla|> а, да, а зачем слеш?
<[Raiden]> ivan__: а нету в новых иксах такой возможности. Автоматика , мать её.
<Offoffoff> ivan__: пропиши просто в .bashrc
<[Raiden]> ivan__: http://paste.org.ru/?ujte46 - вот в общем.
<Offoffoff> ivan__: ту строчку xrandr и все.
<[Raiden]> ой, стоп
<ivan__> Fatal server error:
<ivan__> Unrecognized option: --configure
<ivan__> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<ivan__> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<ivan__>  for help.
<ivan__>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<|edgbla|> [Raiden]: -configure
<|edgbla|>                When this option is specified, the Xorg server loads all video driver modules,  probes  for  available
<|edgbla|>                hardware,  and  writes  out an initial xorg.conf(5) file based on what was detected.  This option cur‐
<|edgbla|>                rently has some problems on some platforms, but in most cases it is a good way to bootstrap  the  con‐
<|edgbla|>                figuration  process.  This option is only available when the server is run as root (i.e, with real-uid
<|edgbla|>                0).
<|edgbla|> ой, не тому.
<[Raiden]> |edgbla|: а ты попробуй запусти с этой опцией
<[Raiden]> ivan__: вот http://paste.org.ru/?26v1m3
<[Raiden]> в первом линке есть ошибка.
<|edgbla|> щас попробую.
<ivan__> в домашнем каталоге создать xorg.conf?
<[Raiden]> ivan__: засунь это в /etc/X11/xorg.conf , и сделай релогин, если возникнет проблема, залогинишся с консоли и наберешь mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf-bak
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> в домашнем не прокатит
<ivan__> в файловой*
<ivan__> не пойму как создать файл xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> Линуксы такие линуксы. Повырезали все конфигураторы иксов. Как будто от этой автоматики всегда есть толк.
<[Raiden]> )
<User731[web]> Установил ссш соединение, запустил иксминг, не получается, что не получается. Помогите! Что получается:[1] 7285 user@user-desktop:~$ (gedit:7285): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<Offoffoff> [Raiden]: есть толк. Автоматика.
<[Raiden]> Offoffoff: часто не работает
<Offoffoff> [Raiden]: ну тогда надо вызвать специалиста и за $30 - он все сделает же ж
<[Raiden]> можно было оставить средства для ручной настройки, короче.
<|edgbla|> [Raiden]: по моему он создаёт конфиг в /root/xorg.conf.new или я хз откуда он там.
<parfux> sudo cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/
<|edgbla|> угу, только нью убрать
<ivan__> после «/root/xorg.conf/etc/X11/» пропущен операнд, задающий целевой файл
<[Raiden]> parfux: Хм, реально создает, в 9.10 ничего не делало )
<User731[web]> И так что нужно сделать?
<ivan__> невозможно выполнить stat для «/root/xorg.conf»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Offoffoff> уффф
<Offoffoff> ну чего делаете та
<[Raiden]> ivan__: э... какой ещё рут?
<Offoffoff> зачем?
<[Raiden]> Offoffoff: Ну будет работать конечн, но как-то криво. Или скажем, если что-то поменяет настройки иксов, то всеравно будут грузиться из башрк эти команды.
<[Raiden]> кривой костыль короче.
<ivan__> не сразу понял
<ivan__> но как всеже создать файл конфы?
<ivan__> [Raiden] проблема в том, что у меня нет этого файла
<Offoffoff> [Raiden]: дык.. ему и нужен - костыль
<Alagos> Подскажите, а если нужно создать загрузочную флешку с 2 операционными системами и установить на нее граб, то в какую ФС нужно форматировать саму флешку и как ставить на нее граб?
<Offoffoff> [Raiden]: тупо костыль... потом автоматику починят и удалит его. Без рута!
<ivan__> когда пишу Xorg -configure выдает Fatal server error:
<ivan__> Server is already active for display 0
<ivan__> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<ivan__> 	and start again.
<ivan__> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<ivan__> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<ivan__>  for help.
<ivan__>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<Alagos> !pastebinit | ivan__
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pastebinit'
<Alagos> !pastebin | ivan__
<ubuntuhelp> ivan__: pastebin — это сервис для показа больших текстов, чтобы Вам не флудить на канале. Ubuntu pastebin на http://paste.ubuntu.com (убедитесь, что вы даете нам URL для вашего паста)
<Offoffoff> На хабре истерия... http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/DIY/108917/
<Offoffoff> Никто туда не поставил еще Ubuntu ^?
<[Raiden]> ivan__:  Xorg -configure :1  будет работать, создаст файл /etc/X11/xorg.conf.new , но его скорее всег опридется поправить, т.е. прописат ьмоделайн и т.д.
<[Raiden]> пример тогда из моег оконфига возьмешь.
<[Raiden]> либо просто пробуй мой конфиг, всё
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> много флуда вышло
<User731[web]> )))
<[Raiden]> каноникал надо такие вопросы решать, если они хотят баг номер 1 исправить. Иначе не выйдет.
<parfux> где такой журнал купить?
<parfux> полюбому из него можно контроллер выпаять... и эранчик
<parfux> и как читается VOGUE???
<[Raiden]> возможно уже все скуплены
<Offoffoff> parfux: воуг
<[Raiden]> вро во всяких там континентах такие журналы бывают
<Offoffoff> Эххх.... На Киритимати таких журналов самолёт не привозит....
<parfux> эххх такой экранчик в розницу больше 1к стоит...
<[Raiden]> Я видел нескольк офоток, где челы хвалятся что купили целую пачку
<[Raiden]> этих журналов
<[Raiden]> http://picasaweb.google.com/proler/Tmp#5544216074782331266
<parfux> я какраз чтото типа http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQlz2oFwrJI&playnext=1&list=PL80ECAFC8CD6F8F1E&index=1 замутить собрался
<[Raiden]> думаю стоит ожидать переепродажу журналов :)
<artus> фсем вечер
<User731[web]> Все сделал. Пишет: user@user-desktop:~$ gedit& [1] 7813 user@user-desktop:~$ (gedit:7813): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<User731[web]> Сделал именно так: 22:35] <[Raiden]> [22:17:47] [[Raiden]]ivan__: вот http://paste.org.ru/?26v1m3 [22:35] <[Raiden]> 2:20:38] [[Raiden]]ivan__: засунь это в /etc/X11/xorg.conf , и сделай релогин, если возникнет проблема, залогинишся с консоли и наберешь mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf-bak [22:35] <[Raiden]> всё
<[Raiden]> User731[web]: Эм, у тебя тоже атишка или ты тот же самый ivan
<User731[web]> не-не-не, я все тотже вчерашний виндовый эникей)))
<edgbla> не подняты иксы значит раз дисплей открыть не может.
<[Raiden]> не понятно почему :10.0
<[Raiden]> то что ты запостил было ответом на конкретный вопрос. Что там у тебя я н ев курсе.
<razor96> Извините что не по теме: кто может посоветовать MySQL брут на Perl или PHP?
<Ilang> шалом
<parfux> охайо
<[Raiden]> тут знакомый мысл ьвыразил что этот номер журнала до целевой аудитории вообще не дойдет
<[Raiden]> одни мужики скупают )
<flash_x> ...
<Alagos> Подскажите, а если нужно создать загрузочную флешку с 2 операционными системами и установить на нее граб, то в какую ФС нужно форматировать саму флешку и как ставить на нее граб?
<san4o> Alagos: фс какую удобно
<artus> фат32
<artus> если надо чтоб читалось в офтопике
<san4o> да фат32  универсальное решение будет
<Alagos> как кака читалось?
<Alagos> офтопик - это как?
<artus> какая кака?
<Alagos> как-как читалось?* - вот так хотел сказать)
<Alagos> Есть флешка. Отформатировать ее хотелось бы так, что бы на ней было 2 фс и установлен граб. ОС убунту и семерка
<san4o> Alagos: убунту или другие лайв сд с линуксом вместе с акрониксами лайв сд например и доктор веб лайв сд без проблем
<san4o> также диски типа барт сд виндовые можно а вот установочные с форточками и линукс на 1 флешке не подружиш, ну не любят они друг друга ...
<Alagos> А...
<artus> san4o: подружиш)
<Alagos> А если кинуть iso образы и стартовать их вручную из граба?
<Alagos> И вы так и не сказали мне как же установить граб на флешку?
<artus> угу
<artus> grub4dos
<san4o> Alagos: я уже пробовал
<san4o> artus: grub4dos )
<Alagos> и?
<san4o> Alagos: iso с линуксами гуд, а виндовый установщик в бсод уходит
<Alagos> А через обычный граб?
<san4o> вобще фишку с "монтированием" челого образа во 2 грубе розвивают, но документация по 2му еще очень не ахти ...
<artus> Alagos: http://grub4dos.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<san4o> Alagos: http://greenflash.su/
<sergei> всем привет. Подскажите какую-нибудь интересную книгу про ubuntu,типо 1000 секретов. Что полезно узнать начинающему пингвиноводу
<artus> sergei: google.ru ) да и поиск по разделам удобный)
<artus> sergei: а полезно вот это http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<sergei> artus: ну это всё само мобой
<sergei> artus: спасибо
<sergei> artus: но хотелось чтобы как малыша за ручку по разделам
<artus> последняя сцылка какраз как малыша по разделам)
<lynk> всем прива, вопрос, возможно ли разделить раздел \home? он у меня примерно 230Гб, нужно отрезать 30 под винду, возможно ли и если да каким образом?
<artus> посмотрел.. подумал .. озадачился.. вошол копать более подробную инфу )
<artus> *пошол
<artus> lynk: gparted
<artus> lynk: ток будь морально готов к тому что снесеш загрузчик) и приудетцо востанавливать)
<sergei> я где-то читал что проще винду поставить а потом linux
<lynk> artus: а каким образом? пока не накосячил?))
<artus> проше не ставить вообще) а если и ставить то на отдельный винт )
<artus> !grub2 | lynk
<ubuntuhelp> lynk: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<lynk> да блин второй винд дома в др городе оставил, так что придется резать
<artus> lynk: там в низу есть линк на востановление
<artus> lynk: а в виртуалку не вариант?
<sergei> artus: у меня на одном стоит
<lynk> artus: нет не вариант, именно ОС нужна
<artus> sergei: возьми с полки пирожок :)
<sergei> artus: спасибо
<artus> ))
<sergei> )))
<Niketa> и мне
<sergei> artus: о! реально за ручку по разделам. Спасибо ещё раз
<artus> sergei: ну дык )
<lynk> тупой вопрос, скачал gparted но чтобы изменить раздел его нужно отмонтировать, а каким образом можно отмонтировать \home?
<ivan_> Вопрос: звуковуха VIA 5.1 определяется как стерео, есть варианты как сделать 5.1?
<artus> sergei: так же советую распечатать) http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox/ выбери тут последный ) как говорится , запас карман не тяянет)
<lynk> НАРОД?
<artus> lynk: неори
<Niketa> что за фигня .При включении ноутбука секунд 10 мигает белый курсор.но комп включается.просто сумарно на включение ноута уходит 30сек.раньше было быстрее.почему курсор так долго мигает.я полностю уверен что раньше
<Niketa> нетбук быстрее врубался
<artus> Niketa: график загрузки по секундомеру в студию)
<sergei> artus: это что?
<lynk> artus: я не ору, просто че никто не знает что ли?
<artus> lynk: оно то можно) ток все потеряеш) это те с ливки надо грузитцо)
<Niketa> <artus> в смысле ?
<artus> sergei: это все тоже только свежее и оригинал)
<Niketa> <artus> или это сарказм был ?
<lynk> artus: а если с нее то ничего не пропадет?
<artus> Niketa: шутка юмора) вообще обективное мнение  трудно поддаетцо анализу) мало ли что там ц тя установлено )
<artus> lynk: не факт) смотри по обстоятельствам) если ругатцо не будет то все путем)
<ivan_> как настроить звуковуху на 5.1?
<lynk> artus:  спасибо обнадежил))
<Niketa> <artus> 30 сек на загрузку ваще много ? мне кажется да )
<artus> ivan_: идеш в гугл, туда забиваеш свою звуковуху + ubuntu , и читаеш кто как личил
<Niketa> *лечил
<artus> Niketa: нормально
<artus> Niketa: очипятки они такие )
<sergei> artus: а во разглядел, только у меня почемуто все в тексте
<artus> ну норм ) сплеш выключен)
<artus> а что именно в тексте?
<sergei> artus: всё
<sergei> я так понял нужен lastdiff.txt
<artus> O_o
<Niketa> как сделать флешку лайв с убунтой,но так чтоб на ней и свои данне хранить мжно было (юзать флешку по назначению) и чтоб файлы убунты не мешались ?
<sergei> система->администрирование->создание загр.диска
<artus> Niketa: зайди в администрирование... там есть создание флеши загрузочной
<ivan_> -artus- к сожалению нет описания решения моей проблемы(, звук via
<artus> ivan_: это ты тонко намекаеш чтоб я погуглил? ))
<artus> звук какой?
<ivan_> http://www.google.com.by/search?client=opera&rls=ru&q=%D0%B7%D0%B2%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%8F+%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%82%D0%B0+via+%2B+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ivan_> звуковая карта via + ubuntu
<artus> lspci |grep Audio
<artus> ivan_: как бе тебя огорчить ... via это не звуковая карта.. это модельный ряд
<ivan_> cjhb? yt vjue ctqxfc gjcvjnhtnm vjltkm njxytt
<ivan_> сори, туплю, ща гляну
<ivan_> VIA VT1828S
<cartman__> привет всем.
<artus> ivan_: http://linuxsound.ru/forum/viewthread.php?thread_id=146&pid=969 последный пост
<artus> ivan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto тут был?
<ivan_> -artus- спасибо, посмотрю, сорь за беспокойство
<artus> ))
<jah-man> кто-нибудь burg ставил?
<jah-man> man burg
<lynk> народ а можно как либо изменитт загрузочный сектор, чтоб при установке винды загрузочник остался от лины?
<jah-man> да можно..
<jah-man> видел в интернете инструкцию
<jah-man> щас поищу ссылку
<san4o> lynk: винда затрет полюбому. но за то можна загрузчик установить например на флешку и загрузится с флешки при включении компа
<Volkodav> проще граб переустановить чем с флэшкой морочиться
<jah-man> lynk http://rus-linux.net/nlib.php?name=/MyLDP/boot/Grub2/restoregrub2.html
<Volkodav> во-во правильно jah-man
<jah-man> lynk, live cd с убунтой понадобится
<jah-man> Volkodav, спасиб) сегодня весь вечер убил на эту тему..
<Volkodav> nfv ltk nj yf 10 vbyen
<san4o> Volkodav: для востановления нада грузится с лайв сд, а установка груба на флешку пару строчек в консоли
<Volkodav> там дел на 10 минут
<jah-man> Volkodav, поставил burg, а он как то криво встал..и у меня короче в грабе вместо выбора ос консоль типо баша..
<Volkodav> больше чем одно решение - это очень стандартно
<Volkodav> кому что нравится
<Volkodav> мне проще переустановить граб чем морочаться с флэшкой которая рано или поздно пропадёт куда то
<jah-man> http://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Grub_2 вот тут очень много всяких решений по этой теме.
<artus> а че http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub как офф мануал уже не катит?
<artus> lynk: к томуж я тебе уже давал сцыль на него
<san4o> Volkodav: каждому свое ето истина, я мел ввиду флешку использовать только раз для загрузки в линь, а потом обновляем загрузчик он перепишет мбр и флеха больше не нужна
<Amkodor> не воспроизводятся все видео форматы,после установки всех фронд енд плееров(kmplayer, gnome mplayer,итд все воспроизводится,после их удаления опять ничего не воспроизводится.у 10.04 все работало.
<artus> а причем тут фронтенды к кодекам?
<artus> ты теплое с мягким не путаеш?
<Amkodor> нет
<artus> sudo apt-get install vlc тебя спасет) оно и кодеки подтянет)
<jah-man> кто-нибудь burg ставил:
<jah-man> ?
<Amkodor> я не хочу VLC я хочу Mplayer тем более что это все на 10.04 работало.l
<artus> дык поставь мплеер
<artus> проблема в чем ?
<Amkodor> дык стоит уже
<artus> ну кодеки поставь
<Amkodor> а Mplayer не должен их был ставить ????
<artus> нет
<artus> че это он должен их тавить? )
<artus> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<artus> Amkodor: и вообще https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ... учись поиском пользоватцо
<Amkodor> ты знаеш ,когда это все работало а на новой ubunte не зароботало,может и поиск не поможет.хотя я могу ошибаться
<artus> причем тут новая убунта к тому что у тебя тупо не воспроизводит видео из за отсутствия кодеков?
<artus> запусти в тотеме .. он те подтянет кодеки
<Amkodor> потому что у старой это все воспроизводилось без выпендронов
<artus> неа)
<Amkodor> даа
<fffars> здравствуйте. такая запара: раздобыл ссылочку на поток радио, но когда пытаюсь слушать в плеере мне прям говорят: откройте в браузере и закройте плеер. как побороть?) желательно Ъ
<parfux> ccskjxre vj;yj&
<artus> покажы ссылочку
<parfux> ссылочку можно?
<fffars> http://mos2.101.ru:8000/c14_11
<Michael[]> Хай
<sayx> здрасти всем
<R0SS1> здрасть
<fffars> первый раз с таким сталкиваюсь)
<artus> fffars: deadbeef играет)
<fffars> ну это да)
<fffars> нее
<artus> ну так проблема в чем?
<fffars> ну а если audacious
<fffars> или тотем
<fffars> ставить мне толи дедбиф
<artus> fffars: выбрось каку и не трогай )
<artus> что первое что второе )
<fffars> хорошие они
<net_toxic> что нибудь от socketpair имеется?
<fffars> чётокаое
<artus> fffars: ниразу )
<fffars> для вас
<net_toxic> 10.04  мрёт
<fffars> а мне классс
<fffars> такчто тсссс
<Amkodor>  artus: так что скажешь про видео,или радио сильнее ?????
<artus> Amkodor: ?
<lynk> artus: спасибо, просто всего не упомнишь, я еще новичок в линуксе вот и приходится постоянно вас спрашивать, скажи спасибо что хоть не спрашиваю что значит apt-get update и подобное)))
<Amkodor> мы так и не решили вопрос с видео
<fffars> artus: ну так что? кроме вашего плеера никак?
<artus> Amkodor: ты рестриктед екстрас поставил?
<fffars> даже ритм бокс не играет
<Amkodor> нет еще
<artus> fffars: да понятия не мею ) я юзаю то что работает) а не жру кактус и плачу)
<artus> Amkodor: а чего ждем? знака свыше? )))
<Michael[]> Народ, помогите raid пересобрать. Говорит mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sdb2: Device or resource busy
<fffars> да неее. этоваш биф как браузер определяется. типа кактус со встренным унитазом
<fffars> artus: что там хоть игралось?
<fffars> artus: послушайте больше секунды
<artus> fffars: чегооо???  да каято толи реклама толи еще че
<artus> fffars: я минуту слушал) потом закрыл) ибо скорость у меня щас ниже плинтуса )
<fffars> artus: дык это не реклама а как раз говорят, что надо закрыть плеер и открыть браузер
<fffars> чаво я толкую
<artus> ща
<fffars> такчто не надо меня бифами кормить
<artus> че те сказать.. оно и в браузере как то не очень играет
<fffars> там оно играет прелесно. огнелис
<fffars> открывается там тотем хотя
<artus> fffars: чето оно нифига не открывает)
<Soft> из питера кто етсь?
<fffars> artus: ну я хрен знает. у меня файрфокс открыл поток через тотем. но суть не в этом. как это преодолеть то
<artus> @kick fffars не материмсо
<fffars> ок, босс
<artus> а тотем то играет?
<fffars> нет. только в виде плагина
<fffars> в браузере. как они это сделали)
<parfux> =)
<net_toxic> что нибудь от socketpair имеется?
<artus> fffars: значит забей ))) если они настолько коряво отдают поток, то явно его не вытянеш)
<parfux> fffars: погоди секунду счас тебе косманду кину
<fffars> parfux: да не коряво а умело) надо обойти
<Soft> куда вытянуть поток надо?
<fffars> в плеер допустим
<Soft> скопипасть ссылку в плеер и запусти
<fffars> он говорит закройте плеер
<parfux> я думаю wget подменить reference page и user agent
<fffars> прикинь
<Amkodor> ARTUS:ты мне просто ответь,зачем делать это(sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras)если все это без проблем работало на 10.04 работало,если все так было просто я бы не писал сюда.все это мне скачать 70 метров
<Soft> все радиостанции имеют ссылки
<parfux> и плеер запускать
<Soft> фффарс кто говорит закрыть плеер?
<fffars> дык пробуйте и отпишитесь, умные http://mos2.101.ru:8000/c14_11
<fffars> голосом говорят
<artus> Amkodor: ну ты нууудный... потому что у тя уже стояли кодеки.. а щас не стоят.. доволен?
<fffars> мужыг2
<fffars> мужыг-2 говорит
<abdul> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> abdul! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<fffars> чудеса??
<Soft> http://mos2.101.ru:8000/c14_11 работает отлично
<fffars> из плеера?
<Soft> из плеера
<fffars> а что там играет?
<Soft> ритмбокс...
<fffars> только не говори что реклама
<artus> Soft: ога ... и говорит что слушайте с сайта )
<Soft> у меня инет говно
<abdul> всем привет
<fffars> такто оно умело)
<Soft> пару слов только услышал
<Soft> ухх они хитрые какие
<abdul> народ такой вопрос по LVM, сохраняется ли информация на дисках если один или несколько хардов физически вышли из строя?
<abdul> тоесть, на тех что еще живы
<Soft> сохраняется
<Soft> они же еще живы
<parfux> wget --referer="http://www.google.com" --user-agent="Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.6) Gecko/20070725 Firefox/2.0.0.6" http://mos2.101.ru:8000/c14_11 & mpg123 c14_11
<artus> fffars: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&biw=1254&bih=822&q=mos2.101.ru&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<parfux> слушается
<artus> parfux: читер)
<parfux> только как сделать чтобы диск не забивало...
<Soft> в смысле чтобы не забивало
<parfux> ну оно поток на диск сохраняет...
<parfux> и одновременно игрет
<abdul> Soft: спасибо. просто прочел на форуме что инфа вся стирается
<fffars> респектос. тру Ъ =)
<artus> извращение което )
<fffars> потом fg и закрывать)
<fffars> чудеса ей богу
<fffars> скриптописание для удаления всегото
<parfux> у?
<Amkodor>  artus:ну я же не ставил что то сверxестественное в 10.04
<Soft> всем пока
<edgbla> parfux: а у меня тишина, что там должно быть?
<lynk> народ, уже четвертый раз прочитал инструкцию по Scalpel но никак не могу понять что и как там редактировать в .conf файле, что именно нужно прописать понял а вот куда нет
<parfux> там радио должно играть
<parfux> у меня игрет
<parfux> мб ты два раза запустил? тогда имя файла поменяется немного
<Alagos> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<Alagos> sudo grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb
<Alagos> Почему именно такой синтаксис?
<Alagos> Нельзя сразу указать /dev/sdb?
<[Raiden]> можно, но тогда грую будет читать настройки из /etc а не из /mnt/etc
<[Raiden]> и фиг знает что выйдет
<[Raiden]> ой, ну всмысле не етц , а boot
<lynk> народ, уже четвертый раз прочитал инструкцию по Scalpel но никак не могу понять что и как там редактировать в .conf файле, что именно нужно прописать понял а вот куда нет
<parfux> а что там за конфиг то?
<parfux> подробнее пожалусто
<lynk> вот команда, но нужен установленый Scalpel sudo nano /etc/scalpel/scalpel.conf
<edgbla> parfux: один раз запустил...
<parfux> щас даже поставлю
<parfux> edgbla:mpg123 есть?
<edgbla> конечно, он пишет файлик
<edgbla> но ничего не играется
<lynk> parfux: sudo apt-get install scalpel
<Alagos> [Raiden], выходит это нужно что бы он не только стал на носитель, но и данные с него зачитал?
<parfux> спасибо у меня арч
<lynk> parfux: мне эт ничего не говорит, я новичок))
<[Raiden]> Alagos: ну в общем да, вроде.
<Alagos> [Raiden], а что дает аргумент про отсутствие флоппи?
<parfux> ну не убунта, там apt-get нету
<lynk> parfux: поняд
<lynk> понял
<[Raiden]> Alagos: незнаю, а при чем тут флоппи?
<lynk> parfux: вот сам мануал http://www.rusdoc.ru/articles/prostoj_sposob_vosstanovit_udalennye_fajly/18420/
<parfux> щас скомпилируется
<[Raiden]> в команде выше думаю флоп никак не влияет
<parfux> и посмотрим че как
<[Raiden]> а... сразу не заметил. Фиг знае тчто дает, я когда восстанавливал груб такую опцию не юзал
<parfux> у меня вообщебез конфигов работает
<Alagos> [Raiden], а что аргумент --no-floppy значит?
<[Raiden]> без понятия
<lynk> parfux: не ну как понять работает, он у тя сразу восстанавливать начал?
<Alagos> do not probe any floppy drive ))
<parfux> а нет жалуется что типы не указаны
<parfux> погоди разберусь потом тебескажу
<lynk> parfux: ок, ток напиши по нику а то потом долго выискивать буду где ты написал а то народ тут шустрый, пишет быстро))
<jillsmitt> вы еще живы?
<jillsmitt> жаль...
<jillsmitt> =)
<Alagos> jillsmitt, снег.
<jillsmitt> снег, да
<[Raiden]> хочу заголовок окон который по цвету с полоской меню сочитается из темной убунтовой темы
<[Raiden]> но не с круглыми углами, что бы окно было квадратное
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и ещё бы без градиента
<Alagos> О_о
<[Raiden]> у меня была такая, но сча найти не могу
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: что-нибудь еще, сэр?
<jillsmitt> напитки, десерт...
<[Raiden]> пока всё
<jillsmitt> у нас самообслуживание, добро пожаловать
<[Raiden]> вот чего-то похожее http://ubuntu-art.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/129594-1.jpg
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-28
<lynk> чесно говоря я удивлен что тебя самого это заинтересовало))
<lynk> сори не туда
<parfux> какой HEX редактор есть хороший?
<Amkodor> народ ответьте мне ,почему в SMPlayer клип воспроизводится без изображения а в  Gnome MPlayer нормально,это же только фронт энды
<[Raiden]> настройки видать разные
<Amkodor>  [Raiden] это же только фронт энд,а кодеки одни
<[Raiden]> ну опции запуска мплейера, модул ьвывода и т.д. могут быть разные.
<[Raiden]> в смплейер ест ьего лог и лог мплейера
<[Raiden]> так наверное получится выяснить
<Amkodor> пробую что нибудь похожего не нашел
<[Raiden]> или я незнаю ) Сам смплейер юзаю
<Amkodor> Ай так и говори
<[Raiden]> Amkodor: а ты сам не собирал мплейер?
<[Raiden]> и зрепов?
<Amkodor> неа
<Amkodor> да
<[Raiden]> была идея что у тебя их два
<[Raiden]> )
<Amkodor> блин в 10.04 все без проблем работало
<[Raiden]> в общем в выводе логов покопайся http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1128/h_1290905683_e16827eda8.png
<[Raiden]> и ещё , попробуй удалить ~/.mplayer или перенести и сразу клип пробуй смотреть
<[Raiden]> на этом идеи кончились
<Amkodor> Спасибо Raiden за искреннесть
<_Arsen_> Есть кто не спящий? Как свободно переместить кнопки и апплеты по трею? Галочки "Прикрепить к панели" снял. Но кнопки громкости, блютуза и LAN не перемещаются...
<[Raiden]> они внутри апплета уведомлений, только вместе двигаются
<[Raiden]> по идее
<_Arsen_> Я апплет уведомлений убрал. Исчезли несколько пунктов (как я и хотел) просто добавил апплет "Выключить" и никак не могу переместить эту красную кнопку в право
<_Arsen_> а то много лишнего в апплете уведомлений было
<_Arsen_> с других апплетов снял галочки "Прикрепить к панели" но все равно некоторые значки не дают переместить кнопку выключения компа вправо
<[Raiden]> фиг знает
<_Arsen_> и никак не могу убрать значок клавиатуры
<_Arsen_> не в курсе как его убрать...  Не индикатор раскладок (типа Рус...США) а значок с изображением клавиатуры.. Ubuntu 10.10
<_Arsen_> ?
<[Raiden]> это одно и то же. можно убрат ьтолько заменой на флажки.
<[Raiden]> можешь найти иконки просто с текстом энг ру
<[Raiden]> в гугле полно насчет включения флажков
<Pingvic> здрасте всем
<Zerox_Neron> ghbdtn dctv
<Zerox_Neron> привет всем
<Zerox_Neron> кто нибудь держал апач на убунту?
<Zerox_Neron> рибата
<Zerox_Neron> помогите плз
<Zerox_Neron> с настройкой апача, немного не понятно написано в статье
<Zerox_Neron> ERROR: No site found matching /etc/apache2/sites-available/example.com!
<Zerox_Neron> проверил, файл есть
<Zerox_Neron> команда эта
<Zerox_Neron> sudo a2ensite /etc/apache2/sites-available/example.com
<Zerox_Neron> аа всё работает, нинада спасиба
<User560[web]> Всем привет!
<User560[web]> У меня ОДИН, но ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНЫЙ вопрос: стоит ли начинать пользоваться Ubuntu если НЕТ интернет и пакеты (локализация, обновления, программы) ставить неоткуда???
<Offoffoff> Йохоххохохохоххохоооо
<Offoffoff> сурикатеги!
<academ111> Подскажите почему нахваливают FreeBSD ?
<User210[web]> люди подскажите мнимальные требования для убунту?
<De_Abler> academ111: наверно потому что фрибсд чудо как хороша
<mva> academ111, потому, что троллят
<mva> ядро и основные утилиты по работе с ним у неё в некоторых аспектох бывают лучше Линукса, но в общем и целом — на любителя
<mva> хотя, в качестве обучения именно юниксу — очень даже.
<mva> ибо Линукс и GNU/* не являются юниксом абсолютно.
<sharikoff> De_Abler: q
<sharikoff> =)
<De_Abler> sharikoff: !
<sharikoff> mva: дароф
<mva> sharikoff, re
<academ111> Есть ли смысл поднимать на FreeBSD прокси сервер или тоже самое получиться и на Debian ?
<nameoff> Привет всем, кто нибудь может подкинуть ссылку на актуальное и нормальное руководство по puppet
<DVBogV> Подскажите плиз, что с Pigin'om стало...Не могу подключится через него
<mva> куда? сюда?
<DVBogV> Нет:-)
<DVBogV> не сюда
<mva> а мы что, похожи на телепатов?
<mva> откуда мы знаем, куда ты не можешь подклбчиться
<Offoffoff1> academ111: только в Убунту имеется какой-то смысл, идея и Вера.
<DVBogV> Pigin пишет: Соединение разорвано! От https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession получен нежиданный ответ: Ок... Я этот неожиданный ответ уже второй день победить не могу:-( Что за беда? Подскажите плиз...мож у кого было такое...
<De_Abler> DVBogV: отключи ssl в настройках
<DVBogV> что-то я не могу найти где это...
<DVBogV> нашел спс!
<DVBogV> помогло!
<DVBogV> спасибо!
<mva> DVBogV, 1) а сразу слабо было сказать, что ты к говноасечке не можешь подключиться?
<DVBogV> да пока подумал, пока сообразил...с бадуна плохо сообраажается:-)
<mva> DVBogV, 2) это не с пиджином. Это ребята, купившие ICQ выпилили оттуда SSL, чтобы было легче перехватывать твои логи. Так-то они их раньше читали только на сервере, а теперь сорму удобно их перехватывать по пути
<mva> и не только сорму, но и вообще, всем, кто умеет пользоваться tcpdump'ом
<sharikoff> http://www.samba.org.ua/articles/?section=1&articleid=20 а ведь я с ним бухал.. и что с ним стало..
<mva> DVBogV, так что поздравляю. Теперь твою переписку будут читать все, кому не лень из твоей сети. При желании даже очень легко уведут у тебя пароль.
<mva> sharikoff, вот потому, что бухал и стало
<mva> :)
<mva> алкоголь портит жизнь
<sharikoff> он всегда был мудрый..
<sharikoff> щас наверное за бугром
<sharikoff> трудится
<sharikoff> а я тут в чатеке сижу
<sharikoff> =)
<sokol> Привет всем. Хочу сделать сетку с помощью openvpn. Нужно радмином подключаться к компам десяти фирм (в каждой от 1 до 10 машин).
<sokol> Я так понимаю что лучше будет сервер open vpn делать на моём рабочем месте, а не в каждой фирме, ведь компы там выключают...
<Coooler> всем хай
<academ111> sokol сервер должен быть доступен только тебе, конечно делай у себя
<sokol> academ111, спасибо. Думаю сначала настроить свой сервер, поднять на ноуте через жпрс опенвпн клиент и радмин сервер, потом пробовать радмин клиентом смотреть ноут. Вот такой план =)
<sokol> Ещё бы в армию не забрали в понедельник)))
<academ111> sokol сходи пока на два года не изменили, или на три, год это не много
<sokol> academ111, сколько лет пугают что будет 2-3 года ? Дима же сказал что не будет... Это тупо слухи военкоматовские)))
<DVBogV> Я когда служил, офицеры говорили, типа, скорее всего не изменят срок службы...1 год самый нормальный вариант
<sokol> academ111, а так армия - это как повезет. Многие мои товарищи занимаются катанием квадратного и ношением круглого. А некоторым повезло попасть в армию и они занимаются реально военной подготовкой...
<sokol> DVBogV, +1 то, чему учит сегодняшняя армия можно научить меньше чем за год)))
<DVBogV> угу))) Кому надо тот за пол года-год научится, кому не надо и за 2 ничему не научишь)))
<mva> сейчас все офтопщики пойдут в баню мыться
<YuuDaiFudo> Доброе утро.) Люди , а вы не знаете, как на виртуальный жесткий "virtualbox" можно накидать файлов? (с простого=) )
<mva> *офф
<mva> YuuDaiFudo, через виртуалбокс (внезапно)
<YuuDaiFudo> mva у самого виртуал бокса это искать, чтоли?
<mva> нет
<radomirus> hi
<mva> запустить виртуалку с прицепленным диском
<mva> и через общую папку или по сети перекидывать
<radomirus> (я вернулся)
<YuuDaiFudo> хм... ладно спасибо пойду пробывать
<mva> YuuDaiFudo, пробОвать
<radomirus> почему у меня icq через login.messaging.aol.com не конектится*?
<radomirus> вот что пишет: Received unexpected response from https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession: Ok
<mva> radomirus, потому, что вы прокляты
<mva> radomirus, 80000 раз уже обсосано
<radomirus> mva: я тебя тоже очень люблю и рад видеть)
<radomirus> ;-)
<mva> radomirus, ребята в AOL решили, что нефиг больше ходить через SSL и надо его выпилить, чтобы СОРМ'у и всем, кому не лень было удобнее перехватывать и читать твои логи
<mva> и потому выпилили с серверов SSL
<mva> если хочешь продолжать дальше пользоваться этим кактусом — отключи SSL
<mva> но будь готов, что кто угодно будет читать твои логи и сможет украсть пароль.
<radomirus> mva, + спасибо
<radomirus> (мдя)
<mva> ну, на счёт ребят в АОЛ я по привычке
<mva> они раньше тоже занимались подобным
<mva> нынче уже не они так решили, а ребята в Mail.Ru ;)
<radomirus> (тогда думаю свои контакты переучить на ирс*))
<academ111> Тото цэрэушники переживали что сервера в россию переедут
<mva> radomirus, лучше Jabber. ;)
<radomirus> :-D
<mva> а что?
<mva> даёшь всем http://jabberworld.info/ и пусть читают
<radomirus> mva, ты это тем кто в окне сидит расскажи)
<mva> зачем?
<mva> те, кто сидит в окне в 90
<radomirus> mva, ясн
<mva> те, кто сидит в окне в 90% процентов случаев юзают квип
<mva> а квип так или иначе создает им джаббер-учётку
<mva> почти не спрашивая :)
<radomirus> mva, им вламы там джабер настраивать..
<mva> а что там настраивать?
<mva> точно так же, как в ICQ. Ввести логин и пароль
<mva> всё
<mva> больше ничего не нужно
<radomirus> (это люди из параллельно мира, с ними не о чем говорить то, по сути)
<mva> а квипоюзеры УЖЕ имеют jabber-аккаунт
<radomirus> (лан, я рад, что я с вами, пойду подремлю после бурной ночи, до встречи)
<academ111> Чем на Debian настраивается маршрутизация ? если делать прокси сервер с squid
<mva> !icq is <reply> Не можешь подключиться к кактусу (ICQ)? Отключи SSL в настройках соединения и будь готов, что твои логи будет читать кто угодно, умеющий пользоваться tcpdump. Говорим спасибо ребятам из Mail.Ru и читаем http://jabberworld.info/
<ubuntuhelp> But icq already means something else!
<mva> !icq
<ubuntuhelp> ICQ — зло. см: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0821/h_1282396981_b251c05dc6.png
<mva> !icqs is <reply> Не можешь подключиться к кактусу (ICQ)? Отключи SSL в настройках соединения и будь готов, что твои логи будет читать кто угодно, умеющий пользоваться tcpdump. Говорим спасибо ребятам из Mail.Ru и читаем http://jabberworld.info/
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, mva
<mva> !icqs
<ubuntuhelp> Не можешь подключиться к кактусу (ICQ)? Отключи SSL в настройках соединения и будь готов, что твои логи будет читать кто угодно, умеющий пользоваться tcpdump. Говорим спасибо ребятам из Mail.Ru и читаем http://jabberworld.info/
<mva> !no icq is <reply> ICQ — зло. см: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0821/h_1282396981_b251c05dc6.png и читай !icqs если проблемы с подключением.
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that mva
<ivan_> день добрый
<jlewka> добрый
<ivan_> что интересного в 10.10
<ivan_> ?
<jlewka> баги
<Coooler> хе)
<ivan_> круто, хачухачухачухачу)
<Coooler> багов?
<Coooler> есть народ кто с джумлой работал?
<mva> Coooler, ты
<mva> !ask| Coooler
<ubuntuhelp> Coooler: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mva> это во-первых
<mva> а во-вторых, не на этом канале
<mva> #joomla
<Coooler> хе(
<himik1> mva:  и давно это ssl отрубили?
<mva> прилично
<himik1> фтопку эту аську
<mva> давно пора
<Silicone> Доброе Утро, всем! ;)
<DarkMasterLonely> доброе =)
<skai>  три часа дня почти
<Silicone> А у нас сегодня выборы )
<Silicone> у нас 11 утра (
<Silicone> )
<skai> sharikoff нехороший человек
<skai> Silicone: в молдове выбирают еще?:)
<skai> о скока людей у него на хосте висело:)
<mva> Silicone, не оффтопь
<Silicone> :(
<alexandr> привет всем
<alexandr> народ кто поможет мне найти список iptv каналов для волгателеком
<alexandr> говорят то что есть 120 каналов
<alexandr> гугл не помогает мне
<Belen[web]> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<alexandr> ауууууууууууууууууу
<veter[web]> мир всем местным
<alexandr> и тебе тожё
<alexandr> подскажи где можно найти список 120 каналов iptv
<veter[web]> убунту 10.10 уже стибильная? а то в прошлый раз когда я перешел с 9.10 на 10.04 у меня иксы по одной слетели...
<academ111> на сайте провайдера
<veter[web]> щас решил не рисковатьи поэкспириминтировать в виртуал бокс
<alexandr> там чушь какая то,Волгателеком в удмуртии
<academ111> а ubunta тут причем ?
<yurau> veter[web]: а какая видеокарта?
<skai> veter[web]: запусти с лив флешки 10.10 и проверь на своем железе.если все годно-ставь.если чтото не поймалось - не ставь
<veter[web]> yurau geforce m9600 gt
<first_time> сдрасти
<first_time> проблемка такая
<first_time> закинул файлы на диск
<first_time> сделал рестарт
<first_time> а они пропали
<first_time> ну как пропали файлов негде нет
<first_time> а место занимают
<academ111> Ctrl+H нажми и увидешь их
<skai> first_time: во первых слово нИгде надо писать через "и"
<first_time> skai:
<first_time> skai:я дислект
<first_time> а дельные советы будут
<academ111> Ты читал чего я тебе написал ?
<skai> first_time: это типичная проблема для дисков вида "диск"
<first_time> нет
<academ111> Ctrl+H нажми и увидешь их
<first_time>  academ111да
<first_time> непомогло
<first_time> это просто видефайлы
<skai> first_time: я тебе говорю.для дисков вида "диск" - это типичная проблема и решения для нее не существует
<first_time> skai: пропали файлы смирился как избежать подобного в преть?
<skai> first_time: не делать так, как делал
<first_time> skai: не копиравать файлы на другие носители?
<skai> first_time: нет.не копировать на диски вида "диск".можешь заместо этого использовать жесткие диски, сиди/дивиди диски.флеш диски.но ни в коем случае не диски
<first_time> skai:я потерялся
<first_time> давай попорядку
<first_time> skai:это просто другой диск в моём компе
<first_time> skai:в графе тип написано что это папка
<skai> first_time: хорошо.намеки не понимаешь - скжау прямо.во перых отключи свое завышенное ЧСВ. ты не уникален.и то, что ты используешь какие то "диски" - это не значит, что они единственные в мире и у всех такие.ВНЕЗАПНО но диски есть
<skai> многих типов.флешки, сиди, жесткие.у каждого из них есть решение.у дисков просто вида "диск"решений не сузществует.так понятней?
<first_time> skai: это я и раньше понимал вопрос такой как узнать тип диска? вопрос второй как его поменять
<skai> first_time: ну первый вопрос решается просто посмотрев на них.погугли чем отличается сиди болванка от флешки и от жесткого диска.и внешне ты поймешь какой тип диска
<first_time> это дмск внутри компьютераа наверное жёсткий
<skai> !q | first_time
<ubuntuhelp> first_time: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<Soft> тук тук... подскажите хорошую статью howto для открывания своего LAMPа в интернет без статического йп (ICQ бот сам будет связываться с серваком аськи)
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<Aceler> мой парсер задымился от этого запроса
<inkvizitor68sl> мой тоже
<first_time> skai:очень сложно сформулировать проблему когда совсем не понимаеш в чём она заключаеться
<Offoffoff1> !lamp >> Soft
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lamp >'
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: вы че там вдвоем творите?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, м?
<inkvizitor68sl> вдвоёи?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну у вас с аселером парсера от запроса дымятся синхронно:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, у тебя он тоже должен задымиться, если ты вопрос прочёл
<shattered> его коротнуло
<inkvizitor68sl> при чём тут LAMP и ICQ бот вообще оо
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<shattered> ламповый бот, чо
<inkvizitor68sl> Soft, в общем, если я правильно понял и бот - тупо фигнюшка на ппхп, которой нужен интерпретатор
<shattered> стимпанк
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: мой встроенный фильтр глупостей не позволил мне его прочесть:)
<skai> shattered: теплый ламповый бот^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> Soft, то читай debian.pro
<TpuPyku> Привет всем. Хочется реализовать "терминальную" систему. Есть "мощный" ноут и "немощный" пк. Хочется видть на пк экран ноута, желательно 1 и ту же сессию...
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: не знаешь че шариков отвалился?
<first_time> что такое диск типа диск ? гугл не знает
<snork_> доброго времени суток. у меня такая проблемка - в приложении kopete я вписываю свои юин и пароль от аськи, а он говорит, что пароль не верен. что это может быть за глюк?
<academ111> inkvizitor68sl подскажи как в KVM прикрепить физический порт УСБ к вирт машине
<academ111> !шый
<academ111> !isq
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='isq'
<TpuPyku> Настроил x11vnc, но два минуса - оконный режим и приличные такие тормоза ...
<academ111> !icq
<ubuntuhelp> ICQ — зло. см: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0821/h_1282396981_b251c05dc6.png и читай !icqs если проблемы с подключением.
<skai> first_time: это был сарказм.но ты судя по всему не способен понимать сарказм, толстые намеки и просто прямые вопросы
<academ111> !icqs
<ubuntuhelp> Не можешь подключиться к кактусу (ICQ)? Отключи SSL в настройках соединения и будь готов, что твои логи будет читать кто угодно, умеющий пользоваться tcpdump. Говорим спасибо ребятам из Mail.Ru и читаем http://jabberworld.info/
<edgbla> TpuPyku: ты реально видишь один и тот же стол сразу на двух компах?
<TpuPyku> edgbla, да, но на пк подтормаживает прорисовка
<first_time> skai: имеелся в виду другой жёсткий диск в компе
<first_time> skai:дошол вопрос
<edgbla> TpuPyku: я просто пробовал пробовал и никак, просто к любому юзеру и счтолу полст, а вот чтобы вдвоём к одоному...
<skai> first_time: ну так между "имелся ввиду" и "было сказано" - две большие разницы.экстрасенсы в отпуске
<first_time> skai:ну можно было прямо спросить
<TpuPyku> first_time,  в виртуалбоксе "расшариваешь" папку и юзаешь её как сетевой диск ? не ?
<first_time> skai:виноват исправлюсь
<skai> first_time: если спросить прямо - нельзя понять способен человек думать сам или не способен:)а намек дает первые впечатления о логике мышления и о способности к восприятию информации
<shattered> и о чсв спрашивающего
<himik1> э-э-э
<TpuPyku> чсв ?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell TpuPyku about google
<ubuntuhelp> TpuPyku, please see my private message
<shattered> чувство собственной важности
<first_time> TpuPyku: я его нормально вижу и проблем раньше не было и там файлы хранил вчера перекинул 10 г потом обновление вышло сразу перезагружать нестал вечером перезагрузился утром смотрю файлов нет
<first_time> TpuPyku: файлы место занимают но я их не вижу
<skai> first_time: подскажи ка нам, сокровище, а какая там ФС и как ты его подключаешь?
<first_time> skai: вот я сново вопрос не понял он убунту когда ставился его в places добавил выбераю его там и всё
 * skai господи дайте ему кто нибудь учебник по русскому языку.читать же невозможно
<first_time> skai: мне учебник не поможет мне буквы надо убрать которые я путаю
<inkvizitor68sl> academ111, не помню уже
<inkvizitor68sl> там в конфиге писать нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> academ111, http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=usb+qemu вот как то так
<first_time> skai: ещё есле это важно то это логический диск
<first_time> если
<skai> вообще то меня ФС интересует
<skai> и я это уже сказал
<academ111> inkvizitor68sl ещё хотел спросить, чем на Дебиан лучще маршрутизацию настроить, нужно прокси сервер сделать
<academ111> с двумя внешними сетями
<Offoffoff1> academ111: ну поставить ubuntu и накатить zentyal
<Sabir> Привет
<Sabir> Нужна помощь. пытаюсь смонтировать nfs-шару, прописал строчку в fstab. пытаюсь монтировать по mount -a, но команда просто висит, без реакции, пока ctrl+c н енажму. В чем может быть дело? NFS-сервер неправильно сконфигурирован?
<skai> Sabir: ты демон!
<Sabir> так как команда mount не выдает никакой ошибки, сложно диагностировать
<skai> Sabir: ты как одним приетом выкинул из сети столько человек?
<Sabir> неважно, меня больше интересует nfs
<skai> !q | Sabir
<ubuntuhelp> Sabir: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<Sabir> Какой информации не хватает в моем вопросе?
<Sabir> Конкретных команд и того что прописано в exports?
<skai> Sabir: наверное сколько ты готов заплатить за услуги бабки аглафиры, потомственного экстрасенса в третьем поколении:)
<Sabir> окей, зайдем с другой стороны
<Sabir> Где я могу увидеть лог работы mount?
<shattered> "плачу $500"
<Sabir> чтобы понять, почему не может смонтировать
<shattered> он не ведет лога
<Sabir> тогда как мне понять в чем проблема?
<Offoffoff1> Sabir: cat /var/log/syslog
<shattered> но полезно знать,работает ли nfs-сервер с другиим клиентами
<skai> Sabir: описать проблему:)
<Sabir> ага, уже легче
<Sabir> в сислоге есть кое-что
<Sabir> Nov 28 12:59:34 rex-desktop mountd[1416]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.10.103:949 for /media/7d966856-a1ad-416b-8b32-883c51aa6390/Закачки/DC (/media/7d966856-a1ad-416b-8b32-883c51aa6390)
<Sabir> а не, это сервер ко мне
<Sabir> а не я к серверу
<Sabir> shattered, ну я сконфигурировал nfs сервер, прописал ему в exports:
<Sabir> /tmp/mnt/db484166-dbfd-451a-8a8b-f13729840ffd/media    192.168.10.101(rw,async,no_subtree_check)
<Sabir> 101 - это моя машина-клиент
<Sabir> далее я прописал в fstab:
<Sabir> 192.168.0.103:/tmp/mnt/db484166-dbfd-451a-8a8b-f13729840ffd/media       /home/rex/Хранилище     nfs     ro,hard,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192      0 0
<Sabir> 103 - это сервер
<Offoffoff1> Sabir: ты сначала отработай монтирования без fstab
<shattered> и запустил ли ты portmap и прочие запчасти nfs?
<Sabir> ну я же все верно указал и в exports и в fstab
<shattered> showmount -e 192.168.0.103 на клиенте что показыает?
<Sabir> ничего
<academ111> Sabir права дай на эту папку, что примантировал
<Sabir> academ111, права дать на сервере?
<academ111> У тебя программа должна иметь права на эту папку, пока ты ей не дашь разрешения, она не видет её
<shattered> если showmount -e ничего не показывает, то сервер ничего не экспортирует
<Sabir> на сервере только один пользователь
<Sabir> рут
<Sabir> сам сервер имеет полные права на папку
<academ111> Ты под рутом примантировал, а программа не имеет прав рутта
<Sabir> какая программа?
<academ111> твой ФТП
<Sabir> какой еще фтп
<shattered> facepalm.jpg
<Sabir> я nfsd настраиваю а не ftp
<shattered> ты его запустил?
<Sabir> конечно
<Sabir> и по exportfs вижу что есть шара для 192ю168ю10ю101
<shattered> nfsd, mountd и portmap?
<Sabir> сейчас посмотрю в процессах
<Sabir> да, есть все три процесса
<Sabir> shattered, куда дальше смотреть?
<shattered> удивительно
<Sabir> Export list for WDtvlive:
<Sabir> /tmp/mnt/db484166-dbfd-451a-8a8b-f13729840ffd/media 192.168.10.101
<Sabir> о, на самом сервере команда  showmount -e 192.168.0.103
<Sabir> выдает список шар
<Sabir> а на клиентской машине - нет
<Sabir> shattered, о чем это нам говорит?
<shattered> подозрительно, что ip-сети разные
<shattered> или маска /16?
<stranger> stranger: добрый день
<Sabir> о, сети
<Sabir> точно.
<Sabir> да, на компе я вижу список шар сервера
<shattered> дальше бы я спустился до tcpdump
<Sabir> ты верно подметил, я не ту сеть писал
<shattered> и/или netstat -lnp
<stranger> кто может подсказать по настройке x-сервера, ubuntu-studio и gnome-desktop?
<Sabir> shattered,  получается что по showmount -e 192.168.10.103 я вижу список шар, но не могу смонировать
<stranger> ситуация такая: установил из репов убунту студио десктоп
<Sabir> а, в fstab подсеть тоже не та
<stranger> пару дней все работала нормально
<shattered> hehe
<shattered> $500 мне
<stranger> установил xbmc
<stranger> работало нормально
<stranger> потом сделал очистку систему через убунту твикер, удалил старые ядра
<Sabir> shattered, плеер, на котором я настраивал nfsd стоит 120 баксов, а ты хочешь 500 за помощь :)
<stranger> теперь: грузится система, фоновая картинка - убунту студио
<Sabir> shattered, тебе спасибо, все заработало.
<stranger> потом вылетает окошко с ошибкой запуска х-серевера, и варианты решения
<stranger> ни создание новой конфигурации, ничего другое на работает
<stranger> только выход в консоль
 * shattered взял с полки пирожок
<stranger> если в консоли сделать startx, то все запускается и нормально рабтает (запускается гном-десктоп)
<Sabir> shattered, а как задать маску в exports чтобы все компы из 192.168.10.* могли монтировать шару?
<stranger> да, и еще
<stranger> после выхода в консоль, иногда запускается xbmc, сам по себе, но иногда не работает звук и неверное разрешение экрана
<stranger> кто знает, что и где подправить?
<stranger> какие конфиги?
<stranger> система - убунту 10.04
<shattered> Sabir: /24, видимо
<Sabir> shattered, прав на запись нет. какой флаг в exports прописать, чтобы клиентская машина могла записывать?
<shattered> rw
<Sabir> на сервере все под рутом, а клиенсткая машина под пользователем
<Sabir> rw там есть
<shattered> all_squash, наверно
<shattered> это в exports
<Sabir> во, точно
<Sabir> жаль что exportfs -a не изменяет шары на сервере
<Sabir> stranger, ты задал очень много вопросов
<Zerox_Neron> рибята
<Zerox_Neron> слушайте
<Zerox_Neron> в юнити проблемы с графой
<Zerox_Neron> когда переключаюсь между x-серверами на левой панельки все кнопочки становятся белыми
<Zerox_Neron> просто белые квадратики
<Zerox_Neron> че делать даж не знаю
<skai> sharikoff: ыпч
<Zerox_Neron> а вообще нафига мне на десктопе юнити...
<ivan_> помогите настроить подключение к удаленному рабочему столу виды из убунты, не преключается раскладка((
<Sabir> shattered, ты знаешь, не помог all_squash в exports
<Sabir> shattered, в чем еще может быть дело?
<portos1> Всем привет
<skai> sharikoff:
<shattered> Sabir: dunno
<shattered> пойду побухаю
<Sabir> чего?
<LordStranger> âñåì äîáðûé äåíü
<ubuntuhelp> LordStranger! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<skai> sharikoff: почему твой транспорт упал?
<LordStranger> добрый день
<LordStranger> кто может подсказать по настройке x-сервера, ubuntu-studio и gnome-desktop?
<LordStranger> пару дней все работало нормально
<LordStranger> установил xbmc
<LordStranger> работало нормально
<LordStranger> потом сделал очистку систему через убунту твикер, удалил старые ядра
<LordStranger> теперь: грузится система, фоновая картинка - убунту студио
<LordStranger> потом вылетает окошко с ошибкой запуска х-серевера, и варианты решения
<LordStranger> ни создание новой конфигурации, ничего другое на работает
<LordStranger> только выход в консоль
<LordStranger> если в консоли сделать startx, то все запускается и нормально рабтает (запускается гном-десктоп)
<LordStranger> да, и еще
<LordStranger> после выхода в консоль, иногда запускается xbmc, сам по себе, но иногда не работает звук и неверное разрешение экрана
<LordStranger> кто знает, что и где подправить?
<LordStranger> какие конфиги?
<skai> @voice LordStranger
<LordStranger> skai: голосом наверное не получится
<skai> !v | LordStranger
<ubuntuhelp> LordStranger: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<portos> Каким то образом можно перевести 80 файлов  .doc  в формат .odt
<skai> portos: и каким же?
<portos> вот мне и интересно)
<skai> portos: ну так ты бы спросил бы тогда
<portos> файлы доковские не редактируются в ОО
<portos> невозможно изменить параметр "только для чтения"
<portos> в нашем офисе паника
<Galaxy2000> КАК ТАК
<san4o> portos: можна банально сохранить как и выбрать другое имя ..... ))))))
<portos> каждый файл открывать и пересохранять это же невозможно
<skai> Galaxy2000: не капси
<portos> san4o:  ты наверно К.О.
<portos> а если файлов больше сотни?
<portos> каждый будешь открывать и сохранять в одт?
<portos> это и есть самая большая проблема при переходе на убунту для офиса :-(
<san4o> portos: кинь в пакетный менеджер поиск doc2odt
<ivan_> помогите пожалуйста настроить подключение к удаленному рабочему столу виды из убунты, подключение происходит, но не могу залогинится - не преключается раскладка((
<edgbla> portos: почему не редактируются-то?
<edgbla> portos: убери атрибут только чтение наверное.
<portos> edgbla: не редактируется и все
<portos> менял я и владельца и права на запись
<portos> похоже нашел
<snork> и что там было?
<portos> F5 - в окне навигатор находим Раздел - правой кнопкой мышки - Правка - и снять галочку защищено паролем
<portos> наконецто... :-D а то в пятницу была истерика у секретаря =-O
<portos> а то уже мысли посещали вернуться в винду :-D
<san4o> portos: дак пробовал для конвертации unoconv ?
<portos> san4o: о чем это ты?)
<san4o> portos: ну ты ж с конвертацией всех роспрашиваеш doc2odt
<portos> я не силен в убунту, пока
<portos> да все проблему решил
<portos> главное что можно редактировать документы
<portos> значит переводить уже ничего не нужно
<andreymal> как заставить панели перерисоваться?
<andreymal> после неудачного запуска Age of Empires 2 под вайном половина окон и панели отказались переривовываться
<san4o> andreymal: вайн же декорирует окна сам, metacity  не должен трогать
<andreymal> san4o: я всё равно ни слова не понял :)
<san4o> andreymal: я о том что оно в вайне как в контейнере какомто запускает, и не должно бы ниче трогать
<andreymal> san4o: а панели всё равно "зависли")
<san4o> а как это половину окон не показывает ? через одно чтоли ...
<mozilla_92> Всем привет
<andreymal> san4o: *не перерисовываются*
<mozilla_92> кто разбирается в АДСЛ модемах?
<mozilla_92> помогите пожалуйста
<andreymal> но сворачивание-разворачивание помогло некоторым, а панели не свернёшь...
<andreymal> mozilla_92: гугл, я у него спрашивал
<mozilla_92> да
<mozilla_92> не смог настроить
<san4o> andreymal: и ребут ничем не помог ?
<andreymal> san4o: перезагрузка как бы нежелательна :)
<mozilla_92> у меня модем sagem fast 800
<mozilla_92> ОС linux ubuntu 10.10
<andreymal> но видимо придётся
<mozilla_92> дрова ueagle-atm уже встроены
<san4o> mozilla_92: для настройки модема тебе нада знать vpi, vci, login, passwrd провайдера. все остальное в инете внятно росписано
<mozilla_92> все знаю
<mozilla_92> но в инструкции нада вводить конфиги в определенные файлы
<san4o> mozilla_92: дак а что конкретно не понятно ?
<mozilla_92> все ввел но соединения нет
<san4o> самый простой вариант, насроить бриджом а соединение в нетворк менеджере поднимать
<mozilla_92> а настроить бриджом?
<san4o> mozilla_92: в настройках модема adwanced - wan - add
<san4o> а там похагово все
<mozilla_92> а где это?
<mozilla_92> там тока адсл лан
<san4o> mozilla_92: а тебе нада ВАН насроить
<mozilla_92> а там нет этого!
<san4o> mozilla_92: хотя иногда и АДСЛ называется , смотря какой модем
<mozilla_92> ну я посмотрел все настройки у адсл там тока имя и пароль настраивать
<mozilla_92> остальное не настраивается
<san4o> mozilla_92: есть 2 типа насройки - бридж и роутер (bridge  and pppoe) хотя информации о настройках модема море
<mozilla_92> у мя pppoe
<san4o> в поисковике запрос - настройка modem name и не обизательно искать только на форумах с линуксом, настройка модема универсальна для всех осей
<mozilla_92> пробовал программу ubudsl но во время определения модема программа просто висит и ничего не делает
<mozilla_92> я уже месяц мучаюсь и все бесполезно
<san4o> mozilla_92: какая марка модема?
<portos> есть аналог ABBYY FineReader в убунту?
<mozilla_92> sagem fast 800
<portos> что бы нормально распознавал сканированный текст
<antik> кто-то пользовался mastershaper &
<antik> ?
<san4o> mozilla_92: usb modem  ну с этого и нада начинать
<sharikoff[away]> nick sharikoff
<mozilla_92> не знал что так важно
<snork> как выяснилось- очень важно
<san4o> mozilla_92: ето в корне меняет весь процес
<snork> сам мучился
<mozilla_92> и как вышло настроить?
<skai> sharikoff:
<sharikoff> skai: дароф
<snork> нужно было всего лишь отключить эмуляцию cd-romЭа
<sharikoff> skai: новый админ админит.. транспорт мой сдох
<snork> *rom'a
<skai> sharikoff: надолго?
<mozilla_92> а причем здесь это?
<mozilla_92> странно!!
<sharikoff> skai: ну походу поновой ставить
<skai> sharikoff: блинский.такой хороший транспорт был
<sharikoff> да будет еще
<skai> sharikoff: и когда ждать восстановления?
<sharikoff> ну щас я покурю... чайку попью.. сяду.. настрою.. запущу... недолго вобщем =))
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ку
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<snork> при том, что ось воспринимала его как сидиром, а не как модем. потом стало без проблем работать. но отключать пришлось в винде, так проще. может и тебе поможет
<san4o> mozilla_92: с юсб обычно индивидуальный подход и мануал лутше именно под твой модем. тогда как lan vjltvs dct jlbyfrjdj yfcnhfbdf.ncz
<sharikoff> wvdial поставьте он сам все настроит
<Novi4eK> Narod podskagite kak cmenit obolo4ku s KDE na GNome
<san4o> тогда как ЛАН модемы все одинаково настраиваются
<sharikoff> skai: еще и znc мае сдохло тож
<sharikoff> вишь артуса нету =))
<mozilla_92> wvdial для аналоговых модемов!
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, чего там за админ такой) ?
<sharikoff> однако я снова с вами =))
<skai> sharikoff: видел:)я видел момент когда отвалилось все:)и артус и ты и еще вер адлер с твоего знц сидел
<Novi4eK> Ух всем привет)
<Novi4eK> Люди как оболочку КДЕ на гном поменять?
<snork> да по сути модемы под линью сами настраиваютя, ток надо выбрать какая у тебя связь - и в путь. но бывают и нюансы...
<sharikoff> skai: криворучко.. все сломал =))
<sharikoff> и мне все обломал
<skai> sharikoff: дык а так всегда, когда уволняют нормального админа и ставят чьего то родственника чтобы была у него работа
<sharikoff> skai: ты как про родственника угадал?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> шайтан
<skai> sharikoff: потому что того, кто хуже нанимают только когда надо пристроить родственника
<sharikoff> ну мож он лучше...
<sharikoff> молодой задорный
<sharikoff> все в руках горит
<skai> sharikoff: те, кто лучше - не являются криворучками и у них ничего не горит:)
<sharikoff> особенно полевые транзисторы
<skai> и они не ломают транспорт, который я использую)
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> щас делаю
<sharikoff> часа 2 надо
<snork> люди, так в чем может быть проблема с copete? пишу аськовые юин и пароль, а оно говорит что пароль не верен, хотя он верен. как это исправить?
<skai> sharikoff: ну он итак уже часа три лежит.так что еще два - мелочи:)пока с мобильника общаюсь:)
<sharikoff> snork: написать гневное письмо в америку
<snork> опять?!
<sharikoff> типа мой пароль верен а прога говорит что неверен
<sharikoff> вы все типа козлы
<sharikoff> верните пароль
<sharikoff> и все
<sharikoff> завтра те новый пришлют
<snork> ну лан, напишу еще одно, но они в ответ шлют какую-то ересь, типа ай нод спик раша, факин рашен хакер хэт ту май сервер. а я по ихнему не понимаю...
<sharikoff> словарик с полочки
<skai> @voice snork
<sharikoff> и по слогам
<andreymal> ай нод спик раша - мы не знаем русский
<andreymal> факин рашен хакер - русские хакеры козлы :)
<andreymal> кер хэт ту май сервер - какого к нашему серверу придолбались, что ли?))
<skai> @voice andreymal
<sharikoff> =))
<Novi4eK> Люди как на загрузку гном поставить а не КДЕ подскажите плз...
<andreymal> эт че?
<snork> кстати, скай, а как можно в ирц сидеть с мобильника? через какую то прогу? или под мобильником подразумевается коммуникатор? и не кикайте меня пожалуйста, я правда не знаю..
<andreymal> snork: через Jimm
<andreymal> ping
<ubuntuhelp> andreymal, Ну понг, и что?
<andreymal> ubuntuhelp: спс
<snork> через джим??? а конкретнее, как попасть именно в ирц с джима?
<andreymal> snork: скачиваешь джим джаббер - подключаешь джаббер - подключаешь транспорт ирц - подключаешь этот канал :)
<snork> спасибо))
<andreymal> повозиться придётся, зато потом удобно
<andreymal> по той же схеме можно подключить аську сразу))
<UNIm95> Novi4eK отключи авто вход+ установи гном
<Novi4eK> Как именно это сделать..Хотя авто вход у меня и так не стоит
<UNIm95> Novi4eK поле чего при загрузке при выборе юзера внизу появится выбор сессии
<UNIm95> Novi4eK gnome-desktop вроде мета пакет называется
<Novi4eK> Не такое у него название
<Soft> тух тух... как расшарить локальный хост в интернет?? есть ссылки на хорошие статьи? про dyndns читал - он денех требует. ip динамический. Хост нужен для ICQ бо та самописного
<ampiryan> Soft: зачем боту днс имя?
<Soft> вот и я о том же... что бот работает даже с динамическим IP.
<Soft> просто сразу предлагают ссылки где нужно настраивать днс
<LinuxNazi> кто?
<ampiryan> лол сам себе видимо)
<Soft> суть не в том кто, а в том где открывается локалхост в инет
<ampiryan> у провайдера
<ampiryan> выделеный ip
<LinuxNazi> "белый"
<LinuxNazi> т.е. не за натом
<Soft> понеслась.... без выделенного ip сам лично видел как работает
<LinuxNazi> обычно .когда он динамический — в 80% случаев он белый
<LinuxNazi> так что все в порядке
<LinuxNazi> Soft, у тебф каша в голове
<LinuxNazi> *тебя
<inkvizitor68sl> Soft, IP внешний?
<Soft> 83.149.43.168
<LinuxNazi> Soft, тебя спрашивали внешний он или нет, а не адрес. Адрес мы и сами видим
<Soft> так сказал http://2ip.ru/
<De_Abler> Soft: а что говорит ifconfig?
<inkvizitor68sl> с йоты даже и пинговать то нельзя гы
<Soft> такс... в чем различие внешнего и внутр?
<Michahel> Здесь есть юристы?
<LinuxNazi> Soft, в классе
<LinuxNazi> !ask|Michahel
<ubuntuhelp> Michahel: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<inkvizitor68sl> Soft, в том, что еслли IP у тебя внешний - то это IP твоего компа
<inkvizitor68sl> а если "внутренний" (серый, не выделенный) - то это IP твоего шлюза. и коннекты снаружи к ттвоему компу невозможны
<Soft> я сижу через ЮСБ модем... как узнать?
<LinuxNazi> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> USB модем чей?
<LinuxNazi> и зачем тебе на этом компе бот?
<inkvizitor68sl> адсльный? или быдлайн, мтс, мудафон?
<ampiryan> megafon у него
<inkvizitor68sl> нет у тебя внешнего выделенного IP
<ampiryan> whois 83.149.43.168
<Michahel> LinuxNazi: да неудобно вопрос не в тему. Просто срочно надо найти один ответ по теме юридических документов, а знакомого юриста нигде нет
<inkvizitor68sl> угу, шлюзег
<ampiryan> а зачем боту внишний ip&
<Soft> короче на моем билайновском модеме с симкой мегафона расшарить локалхост невозможно
<ampiryan> ?
<ampiryan> внешни*
<ampiryan> (
<artus> возможно )
<Soft> howto в студию плз
<artus> ssh тунель те в руки )
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> а ssh туннели есть у меня хД по 550 в месяц хД
<ampiryan> )))
<Soft> они платные
<Soft> сипец
<Soft> лад... я убегаю. всем пока. потом еще поспрашиваю немного
<fffars> привет всем. в репозиториях обычно есть бинарники и исходники. вот как мне скачать исходники?
<inkvizitor68sl> apt-build
<Michahel> fffars: sudo apt-get source packagename
<fffars> а куда оно летит?
<Michahel> fffars: туда же
<fffars> куда сохраняются исходники?
<fffars> откуда запустиил?
<Michahel> нет
<jlewka1> подскажите игру типо монополии на гном
<fffars> Michahel: ну а куда?
<Michahel> /var/cache/apt/archives
<jlewka1> а разве не вв ту папку откада была сделана команда?
<Michahel> Хотя, я точно уже не помню... но по любому один из двух вариантов
<fffars> скачалось в туже папку
<fffars> где запустил
<lorgus> привет
<lorgus> у кого раутер асус зависал... т.е. мигала лампочка Питание
<LinuxNazi> lorgus, рОутер
<artus> че.. бп помирает? )))
<LinuxNazi> раутер — это тот, кто устраивает рауты
<LinuxNazi> и да, описанные симптомы свидетельствуют либо о запоротой прошивке, либо о вздутом конденсаторе в блоке питания
<lorgus> ну да   ... давай грамматике еще учить
<lorgus> лучше на вопрос ответь
<User621[web]> Всем привет! Поднял впн сервер, вроде все работает. Но не получается коннект извне. В чем может быть проблема. На роутере длинк порты проброшены.
<lorgus> лан... тогда к великим  гуру англ
<lorgus> как правильно перевод фразы
<lorgus> Do a proper HARD reset on the router in accordance with note 1 of the peacock. That will be a 30-30-30 reset, followed by a power cycle. Do not confuse the Red 'EZ Setup' button with the RECESSED reset button..
<LinuxNazi> lorgus, не прошивай дд-врт. оно говно
<artus> LinuxNazi: с каких это пор?
<LinuxNazi> и да, фраза переводится, как "сделайте полноценный сброс к заводским настройкам"
<SofS> дарова всем, кто шарит на виртуал боксе
<LinuxNazi> далее описывается сколько и куда жать и что надо нажать кнопку настройки после отпускания резета
<LinuxNazi> artus, с тех пор, как есть прошивка от Мирона.
<LinuxNazi> artus, а так же с тех пор, как начали криво слизывать оттуда патчи
<LinuxNazi> artus, а так же с тех пор, как выпилили STDERR и анально огородили вебморду
<User621[web]> Все ведь правильно: root@user-desktop:~# netstat -naple | grep pptp tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1723            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          292356      15871/pptpd unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    292355   15871/pptpd
<lorgus> и все же как перевод этой фразы That will be a 30-30-30 reset, followed by a power cycle
<lorgus> как его сбросить то ???
<LinuxNazi> lorgus, три раза держать резет по 30 секунд
<LinuxNazi> и ждать пока прогрузится
<lorgus> во .... спс
<LinuxNazi> и _зажимать_ его надо при выдернутом шнуре
<lorgus> эт я в курсе
<lorgus> лан... пошел восстанавливать
<lorgus> спс
<Zalexi> всем привет
<Zalexi> кто-то разбирается в жестких дисках?
<straiter> привет русские еть
<straiter> есть
<artus> а ты как думаеш?
<straiter> ок
<straiter> скажите люди русские, удалил по умолчанию установленную рабочую панель со всеми  уже привычными значками создал новую но она ущербной вышла
<straiter> как можно установленную по умолчанию вернуть?
<artus> rm -rf ~/.config/
<straiter> rm -rf ~/.config/  и все
<artus> угу
<straiter> блин
<artus> ну можеш перелогинится для чистоты експеримента )
<straiter> не там надо все заново ставить как я понял
<straiter> в каждой учетке, так
<artus> ну ты ж по умолчанию хош вернуть
<artus> это только для твоей учетки
<straiter> ага а если я там уже кое что понаставил и потом удалил это как ?
<artus> понаставиш еще раз)
<straiter> эх
<straiter> а чтобы воттаких штук избежать средсто какое есть?
<artus> есть) не настраивать всякую фигню )
<sonorus> ниче первый раз сломал
<edgbla> straiter: есть, прямые руки, не удаляющие всё подряд))
<sonorus> во второй уже острожнее будешь
<straiter> дак вроде не хотел  просто темно было
<straiter> :))))
<sonorus> ))
<straiter> ладно пойду поквитаюсь
<straiter> edgbla ну я так не играю чуть в сторону оступился уже обзываются
<edgbla> ))
<edgbla> какие проблемы-то, создай панель и накидай апплетов.
<edgbla> 3мин делов.
<sonorus> да тут всегда обзываюца, в силу своего интеллекта
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff: дароф
<artus> sharikoff: у тя знца упала чтоль? )
<sharikoff> угу
<artus> ))
<sharikoff> щас поднял поновой
<sharikoff> те надо?
<artus> канечно)
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> щас тока вспомню как там заводить
<artus> ))
<LinuxNazi> кстати
<LinuxNazi> надо поднять будет бнцу на pirate-party.ru ;)
<nero_x86_64> всем привет
<LinuxNazi> и вам того же
<nero_x86_64> кто может подсказать, с 2.6.35 и позже ядром не работает lid switch на HP530
<nero_x86_64> состояние не меняется
<LinuxNazi> оно в другое место переехало
<nero_x86_64> но оно не работет
<nero_x86_64> пришлось сносить 2.6.35 и ставить 2.6.34
<genrik> Пашет
<LinuxNazi> nero_x86_64, /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/dock
<nero_x86_64> ?
<LinuxNazi> там смотрел?
<jah-man_> всем привет
<nero_x86_64> а разница то? на крышку не реагирует
<LinuxNazi> ТАМ_СМОТРЕЛ?
<LinuxNazi> на вопрос ответь
<nero_x86_64> $ cat /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/dock
<nero_x86_64> 1
<LinuxNazi> watch cat /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/dock и закрываешь крышку
<LinuxNazi> и таки фигня какая-то
<LinuxNazi> там 0 должно быть
<nero_x86_64> не меняется
<LinuxNazi> сочувствую
<lorgus> плин
<lorgus> кто асус полностью ресетил
<lorgus> 30-30-30 не пашет
<genrik> Есть вопрос по подключению инета. по протоколу PPPoE. При первом запуске нет не подключаеться, подключаеться только после второй перезагрузке. Кто знает нет? В чём проблемма?
<|Lorgus|> ну так че    с асус никто не дружит ??? с роутером ???
<chelaxe> ммм у мя стоит
<Nyptus> у меня роутер асус
<Nyptus> что надо то?
<smartman_> Всем привет, купил 3 жесткий диск, и система видит только 2, биос же видит все 3 харда... ЧТо делать?
<sharikoff> сдать один
<sharikoff> на цветмет
<chelaxe> =)
<smartman_> а если серьезно?
<smartman_> За шутками я бы мог и в другое место сходить... Серьзно что можно тут сделать?
<|Lorgus|> Nyptus: ты его перепрошивал ???
<Nyptus> Да, перепрошивал .
<chelaxe> +1
<Nyptus> какая модель?
<|Lorgus|> Nyptus: 520gu
<|Lorgus|> Nyptus: не пингуется гад
<Nyptus> после перепрошивки?
<|Lorgus|> глюкнулась прошивка
<chelaxe> Таки настрой его... что за прошивка
<|Lorgus|> так попасть не могу в него.... при заливке свет миигнул
<|Lorgus|> и ппц
<chelaxe> 0_о
<chelaxe> скай
<skai> ребят.я победил закон сохранения энергии
<san4o> |Lorgus|: кнопочка ресет сзади есть ?
<artus> sharikoff: фсе гуд ) вроде )
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> skai: intes.org
<|Lorgus|> ага
<skai> я апупенен:)я раздаю фаил примерно со скоростью 1 мегабит на торренты.и при этом я этот фаил физически удалил.его нет.он раздается из ничего
<|Lorgus|> кнопоска то есть... но не помогает
<skai> sharikoff: и?
<|Lorgus|> sharikoff: рш
<|Lorgus|> sharikoff: hi
<chelaxe> перепрошей
<artus> skai: бу
<sharikoff> |Lorgus|: q
<smartman_> <skai> закон 3 хардов сможешь победить?
<|Lorgus|> chelaxe: как ???
<chelaxe> скай
<sharikoff> skai: icq.intes.org
<skai> artus: :)
<san4o> skai: telnet 192.168.1.1  пробовал ?
<skai> sharikoff: новый?старый удалять?
<chelaxe> |Lorgus|: гугл
<sharikoff> skai: буит пака с перебоями пахать минут 40
<sharikoff> я мрим прикручиваю
<sharikoff> старый киляй
<skai> sharikoff: окей.сча кильну
<chelaxe> |Lorgus|: помню что на компе ип настраиваешь потом роутер с зажатым резетом врубаешь и скриптик с новой прошивкой запускаешь
<chelaxe> скай
<chelaxe> test
<ubuntuhelp> chelaxe, Понг.
<|Lorgus|> chelaxe: гуглил... не помогает http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Asus_WL-520GU
<san4o> |Lorgus|: если есть знакомые в сервис центре которые дружат с железом и програматорами то вариант, а так ремонт обойдется почти стоимостью роутера
<|Lorgus|> лан.... пойду еще раз помучаю
<san4o> |Lorgus|: telnet 192.168.1.1  попробуй
<chelaxe> гугли помню и про програматор была инфа гднто
<antik> помогите разобраться с шейпером. Для формирования правил tc используется web-интерфейс MasterShaper. Трафик идущий на локальный комп шейпится. А вот с локального в интернет не шейпится.
<san4o> или какой там айпи роутера
<antik> правила выглядят так http://paste.ubuntu.com/537468/
<smartman_> какая команда в ubuntu на формат? через консоль надо
<User316[web]> И снова добрый вечер! Запущен внц сервер. Не могу получить картинку на винд клиент. нетстат показывает, что подключение есть, но клиент не запрашивает пароль и все тут. В чем причина?
<sharikoff> skai: усе
<sharikoff> теперь отключаться не буим
<sharikoff> попсовый сервачок готов
<artus> уря )
<sharikoff> мрим аська и джаббер
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, а на нашем поселиться не проще было) ?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: а там мрим есть?
<sharikoff> =))
<inkvizitor68sl> там офигенный ICQ транспорт, с х--статусами и прочими рюшками =)
<inkvizitor68sl> долго прикрутить чтоле)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну точнее сейчас то прикручивать не буду, дел много
<sharikoff> во..
<sharikoff> а у меня мамкопапки все на майл ру агенте сидят
<inkvizitor68sl> сегодня постараюсь биллинг в окончательном варианте поднять
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы потом не пришлось ковыряться ещё и с ним
<inkvizitor68sl> хе
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, а найдутся те, кто готовы платить за хороший жаббер сервер7
<sharikoff> наверное нет..
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: что ты там про транспорт успел сказать?
<sharikoff> ну мож чисто донейт
<inkvizitor68sl> со всеми фичами, на отдельной виртуалке и так далее
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ну по полтиннкиу в месяц 11 человек, как понимаешь, нам хватит
<artus> @kick artus
<inkvizitor68sl> по полтиннику*
<artus> норм
<sharikoff> ну так то да..
<sharikoff> но надо совершенно прозрачно расставаться
<sharikoff> с полтиником
<The_MEk> как говоришь? кик артус?
<sharikoff> иначе гемора никто не захочет
<sharikoff> типо я б вам дал но мороки много
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, т.е. прозрачно?
<The_MEk> а речь об чём?
<inkvizitor68sl> можно смсками, но получится дороже
<The_MEk> я так понимаю про мра
<sharikoff> ну чтоб я не морочась отдал
<sharikoff> вообще не напрягаясь
<sharikoff> совсем
<sharikoff> т.е я бы отдал бы
<sharikoff> мне вобщем то не жалко
<inkvizitor68sl> ну яд, WM, смски (тут дороже получится), киви
<skai> sharikoff: пополнение вебмани через всякие мультикассы не?
<sharikoff> яд удобно
<inkvizitor68sl> взамен  - отличный жаббо сервер со всеми нужными транспортами, правильно настроенными для русского человека.
<chelaxe> скай
<sharikoff> но надо лезть на сайт
<inkvizitor68sl> без проблем с кодировкой в аське.
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, а как ещё) ?
<sharikoff> вм геморно
<sharikoff> вот.. надо подумать
<inkvizitor68sl> ну т.е. есть смысл поднимать такой сервер?
<inkvizitor68sl> и пытаться продавать
<inkvizitor68sl> акки
<inkvizitor68sl> я живу на своём давно уже... ) вообще проблем не знаю
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну только если безграмотным.потому как обычно люди и просто аськой удовлетворятся
<inkvizitor68sl> наоборот - грамотным
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ЦА не наберется на такое:)это я тебе как экономист говорю
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: грамотный сам настроит транспорт:)
<inkvizitor68sl> стабильный jabber сервер, свой домен, транспорты правильно настроенные.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, так мне надо 11 акков по полтиннику )
<inkvizitor68sl> чего тут набирать
<inkvizitor68sl> если такие люди в принципе есть  - то они найдутся
<inkvizitor68sl> в таком кол-ве
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну а домен то транспорта то хоть модный?людям надо модный
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, проведи границу между грамотными пользователями и админами)
<inkvizitor68sl> транспорт асечный настроить правильно не так легко
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, домен транспорта может быть любым. но можно bash.pro =)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: icq.pro имхо будет для них понятней, чем баш:)
<inkvizitor68sl> icq.bash.pro, mrim.bash.pro и так далее, само собой
<sharikoff> надо комплексно
<sharikoff> еще и почту такую же давать
<inkvizitor68sl> домен второго уровня не повесишь на транспорт
<skai> хотя с баш.про можно пофорсить на баше тупоцитатами, авось ктото из тамошней публики и клюнет:)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ну уж почта точно не проблема
<skai> sharikoff: вот свалил транспорт, а мне клиента ставить нового приходится на пять минут, чтобы подключить другой:)
<sharikoff> это не я
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<inkvizitor68sl> если будет 22 человека - могу кластер сделать =)
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, поеду до дома
<inkvizitor68sl> вечером буду
<artus> давай
<skai> sharikoff: как еще раз звучал транспорт твой?
<The_MEk> блин
<The_MEk> чёт меня выкинуло :(
<sharikoff> icq.intes.org
<skai> sharikoff: а смс транспорт как работает?
<sharikoff> а фик ее знает
<sharikoff> для смс юзай мрим
<skai> sharikoff: чет не дает регаться на нем.тока на самом интесе есть команды
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> в браузере глянь
<sharikoff> там есть транспорт icq
<sharikoff> вот на нем и регайся
<skai> sharikoff: дык и пытался.он тока на самом верхнем пункте дает нажать.на ежаббере.мож глюк клиента.сча пиджин поставлю
<skai> sharikoff: а ты заметил?твой старый сервер вышел на тропу войны
<sharikoff> угу
<skai> sharikoff: хочешь забаню его адрес на канале?
<sharikoff> skai: не
<sharikoff> не надо
<sharikoff> щас я загашу
<sharikoff> skai: кикни
<skai> @kick sharikoff[away]
<skai> упс:)
<skai> скобки делают свое дело:)
<skai> @kick 'sharikoff[away]'
<skai> @voice sharikoff[away]
<skai> sharikoff: эвей приставка делает его недоступным боту:)
<skai> он видит их как два разных слова
<skai> @mode +b !*@82.96.219.62*!
<skai> @mode +b !*@82.96.219.62!
<sharikoff> skai: а рукми никак7
<skai> @mode +b !*@82.96.219.62
<skai> sharikoff: сча.вспомню как.
<sharikoff>  /kick тра ля ля
<The_MEk>  /msg nickserv register q2v55ktl the-mek@ya.ru
<skai> sharikoff: дык делал.
<skai> @kick sharikoff[away]
<skai> sharikoff: видишь?
<skai> 20:58:13           skai | @kick sharikoff[away]                                                                                                          │ edgbla
<skai> 20:58:13            <-- | ubuntuhelp has kicked sharikoff ([away])
<skai> sharikoff: бот думает, что скобки - это как пробел
<sharikoff> vlt
<sharikoff> мде..
<artus> sharikoff: че вы делите то ? )
<Soft> тух тух... всем привет, продолжу свой вопрос после отсутствия: как расшарить в инет сервак для ICQ самописного ПХП бота на своем компе если ip не внешний (сижу через мегафон модем))
<skai> @mode +b *!*@82.96.219.62
<skai> @mode +b *!*@82.96.219.62*
<skai> рррррррр
<fishkin> #spblug
<artus> sharikoff: старый не прибиваетцо чтоль?
<sharikoff> artus: угу
<sharikoff> шугануть могешь?
<skai> sharikoff: позжно.они таймаутилисб
<skai> 20:56:49             -- | Mode #ubuntu-ru [+b *!*@82.96.219.62*] by ubuntuhelp
<skai> и кажется с этого момента
<skai> судя по таймауту пинги
<sharikoff> skai: там человек безуспешно со мной борется
<sharikoff> читает логи и видит что я там был
<sharikoff> закрыл уже все
<sharikoff> но я тупо пароль рута знаю
<artus> ггг
<skai> sharikoff: ы
<artus> sharikoff: выпили человека )
<sharikoff> сменить?
<sharikoff> или в крно чо нть засунуть удивительное
<sharikoff> *в крон
<artus> найдеть)
<artus> лутше поглубже куды нить)
<artus> и логи выпили) чтоб не читал)
<Soft> гкхм.. про расшаривание локалхоста для бота sharikoff или skai знаете что нить? недавно вроде говорили нечто обнадеживающее
<artus> я ж говорил уже ) ssh и тунель ) с пробросом )
<Soft> кто то говорил что и без ссш можно подключиться к серверу аськи
<Soft> ссш он вроде платный
<artus> если б еще знать че ты хош )
<sharikoff> мде..
<ZeVoluciON> man ssh
<sharikoff> я продаю
<sharikoff> недорого
<sharikoff> сервер ssh
<Soft> )))))))))
<artus> Soft: ога))) поминутная тарификация)
<Soft> блин.. зачем так шутить
<Soft> а как же обычный пиджин подключается к аське?? через ссш чтоли?
<skai> sharikoff: итак.пиджин не видит сервисов на интесе.
<artus> а с каких пор пиджин к локалхосту подключаетцо ?
<Soft> я бы написал бота на с++ или питоне, но умею только пхп
<Soft> пиджин не подключается... локалхост - только среда разработки
<artus> O_o
<chik> всем добрый вечер!
<artus> напиши бота на локалхосте ) и проблем нет)
<skai> sharikoff: что делать?
<Soft> эмм и он подключится к внешнему серваку?
<ZeVoluciON> оужс
<sharikoff> skai: дай внц
<sharikoff> я гляну
<lynk> люди, восстанавливаю груб с помощью эtoй (http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub) иНcтрукции. но команда sudo chroot /mnt не работает пишет сomand not found
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/83275/439c2128
<chik> есть вопросик, есть ли разница  во времени автономной работы от акуиа при использовании 32 или 64-битной ситемы
<chik> юзаю ubuntu 10.10
<sharikoff> нету
<lynk> люди, восстанавливаю груб с помощью эtoй (http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub) иНcтрукции. но команда sudo chroot /mnt не работает пишет сomand not found
<ampiryan> можтет /media попробывать?
<ampiryan> хотя нет
<ampiryan> не внимательно прочитал
<artus> lynk: а грузашся с чего?
<lynk> artus: LiveCD
<artus> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<User686[web]> Подключился через tigervnc, серый экран. Как что-либо запустить? Терминалка автоматом не запустилась
<skai> sharikoff: других видит.тебя не видит
<lynk> artus: после sudo grub-install --root-directory=/tmp /dev/sda2 выдал sudo: unable to resolve host mint
<lynk> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<lynk> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<lynk> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
<artus> lynk: а где ты собсно увидел что надо делать sudo grub-install --root-directory=/tmp /dev/sda2 ???
<sharikoff> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Есть контакт.
<sharikoff> skai: ну я хз
<sharikoff> у меня работает
<skai> artus: проверь.может ток у него работает
<artus> lynk: пеергружайся и делай http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74165.0 начиная с III. восстановление GRUB2. ток сначала читаем, потом понимаем что от нас хотят и только потом делаем
<artus> skai: ну у меня вообще не видет ниодин его сервис )
<skai> artus: у мну тоже
<skai> sharikoff: траблы у тебя:)
<artus> смотрю кутимом)
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> вы чо
<skai> artus: кутим и пиджин посылают в пешее эротическое
<artus> да да .. твое )
<sharikoff> у вас ваще резолвится имя?
<skai> sharikoff: ну да.сайт то видно:)а вот в жабре сервис дисковери не видит
<sharikoff> nslookup icq.intes.org
<skai> 80.237.124.101
<sharikoff> ну да
<skai> sharikoff: предложения?идеи?мольбы о прощении?предложение руки и сердца?устроит любое решение:)
<sharikoff> artus: skai дайте внц пасмареть
<artus> sharikoff: http://itmages.com/image/view/83284/024a5e4d
<artus> ток оно ниактивно ниче
<artus> хотя если зарегатцо мож че и будет )
<skai> sharikoff: а подробней как тебе дать?
<sharikoff> ну я гляну
<skai> artus: я пытался.не регает
<artus> нима у мну внцы)
<skai> sharikoff: не.ты скажи в каком он пакете.я удалял все лишнее, и не помню в каком было удаленное все:)
<sharikoff> vncserver
<skai> sharikoff: заранее спрашиваю, а не будет проблем, что  сижу в инете через четверо трусов?
<sharikoff> ybyf.
<sharikoff> нинаю
<sharikoff> ну попробуй teamviewer
<skai> sharikoff: сижу с ноута, который получает инет с другого ноута, который получает инет через провайдера с адресов вида 10.0.№.№ и который получает инет у провайдера гдето под маршрутизщаторами далеко.в доме который построил джек:)
<sharikoff> тимвиверу безразницы
<skai> sharikoff: просто я даж открыть порты для торрента то не могу:)
<artus> нифига не работает
<skai> artus: поставь тим вивер:)
<All-knowing> привет всем
<artus> ща посмотримс
<All-knowing> подскажите, кто знает, как запустить jack
<lynk> восстановил груб линукса но вот после перезагрузки сразу пошла загрузка минта, как включить окно выбора ОС?
<All-knowing>  lynk:   как восстановил?
<artus> !grub2 | lynk
<ubuntuhelp> lynk: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<lynk> All-knowing: по инструкции и с помощью artus-а (за что спасибо)
<skynet_> люди, ни у кого не было такого, что из области уведомлений пропала раскладка?:)
<artus> lynk: по сцылке "Скрытое" меню
<fffars> привет
<lynk> artus: спс посмотрю
<skai> sharikoff: чем то твои настройки отличаются от тех, что были на прошлом сервачке
<sharikoff> ничем
<fffars> у меня такая проблема: юсб модем от большой тройки. сначала пользовался обычным манагером. usb-modeswitch и тп. решил поставить mobilePertner которая подхватывет всё дело и даёт инет миную manager. но инициализация не проходит. что мне делать?
<artus> sharikoff: те id и пас давать?
<sharikoff> да
<ErmaK> всем пирвет !!!
<skai> fffars: пользоваться как раньше
<lynk> sudo update-grub
<lynk> Generating grub.cfg ...
<lynk> /etc/grub.d/00_header: 270: uvesafb: not found
<lynk>  что это значит я понять не могу
<lynk> после команды
<fffars> уже не катит
<skai> fffars: ты отринул первое правило.пожинай плоды гордыни:)
<lynk> artus: sudo update-grub
<lynk>  Generating grub.cfg ...
<lynk>  /etc/grub.d/00_header: 270: uvesafb: not found
<lynk>   что это значит я понять не могу, после команды
<fffars> skai: а если серьёзно. у меня в скайпе отец сидит, еле вводит команды в терминале. как ему теперь инет сбелать?
<skai> fffars: настроить модем по инструкции для модема в инете
<Deadrider> kto mozet pomoc s serveram ??
<Deadrider> men nado Ultima Online zdelat :)
<skai> sharikoff: ну что?убедился?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> щас посмотрим
<Deadrider> skai a eto eto za priko l?
<Deadrider> tu ktoto s uo mozet pomoc ?
<infiltr> Всем добрый вечер, может кто нибудь подсказать: я утановил anjuta, новый проект, скомпилировал его вроде все ок, когда запускаю debug вылазит ошибка :Cannot start terminal for debugging.  Что с этим можно сделать?
<artus> lynk: понятия не имею )
<infiltr> в code blocks подобная проблема
<skai> !translit | Deadrider
<ubuntuhelp> Deadrider: Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<andreymal> simple-scan: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/sane/libsane-hp2400.so.1: undefined symbol: sanei_usb_init
<andreymal> в чем дела? почему не сканирует? :(
<artus> Deadrider: какая нафиг ультима? ты часом не заблудился?
<artus> skai: не работает коросе у него транспорт ниразу )
<Deadrider> a sto togda tut za figna ??
<Deadrider> sto et ovabse ubuntu ?
<artus> @kick Deadrider транслит запрещен
<infiltr> да и с правами рута выходит таже проблема
<skai> artus: прошлый работал как часы:)всмысле время показывал хоть
<Deadrider> @kick artus dibil
<artus> @kban Deadrider
<skai> artus: обидчивый:)
<artus> ога )
<skai> artus: я то хотел его на час банануть.авось одумается
<skai> artus: ну да ладно:)мва не видел и ладно:)
<ampiryan> забавно он в ответ пульнул
<jah-man> слушайте пипль....как отключить блокровку экрана через некоторое время?
<artus> ну через час разбаниш
<artus> jah-man: гномепаверменеджер
<artus> или сеттингс .. что то типа того
<skai> artus: лень.пущай отсидится
<infiltr> совсем никто?(
<skai> sharikoff: замри!
<lynk> jah-man: Параметры -> Хранитель экрана Снять галочку "Блокировать экран при активном хранителе экрана"
<lynk> artus: а нет больше способов вернуть экран выбора ОС?
<sharikoff> skai: ?
<skai> sharikoff: заработало
<sharikoff> я ж говорю
<sharikoff> я ниче не делал
<artus> lynk: ну можеш поправить grub.cfg и не делать апдейт груб )
<victor0000> myagent-im пароль сохранить не работает?
<lynk> artus: поправил, но не сработало, после перезагрузки все равно автоматом линукс врубает
<skai> sharikoff: но тока аська.остальные не видны
<artus> lynk: ну у меня все работает) полязь по форуму ) там ответ должен быть явно)
<lynk> artus: пробил ошибку которую написал ранее в гугле, всего три ссылки нашел но ни одна к этой проблеме не относится
<skai> sharikoff: наверняка чтото ты сделал, но не признаешься:)
<skynet_> подскажите кто нить, в 10.04 пропал индикатор раскладки из области уведомлений. в gconf он включен, область уведомлений перезапускал, результата 0
<artus> lynk: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 закоментил?
<lynk> artus: да
<artus> lynk: grub.cfg на itpaste.ru покажи
<artus> lynk: и туда же все ошибки на апдейт-груб
<andreymal> >GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<andreymal> эт че?
<lynk> так а что там надо сделать то? просто скопировать все что в grub.cfg?
<artus> угу
<artus> lynk: а вообще не пробовал при загрузке шифт держать? )
<sharikoff> skai: просто походу только добрался днс до тебя
<sharikoff> зоны я зарелоадил
<skai> sharikoff: а почму на кутиме видел, но не давал зарегать?
<lynk> artus: нет но я щас там кое что убрал попробую мож сработает, ну а если нет то с шифтом попробую
<sharikoff> skai: я не знаю
<sharikoff> я правда ничо не делал
<lynk> artus: http://itpaste.ru/237336
<artus> гу это дефалт
<artus> а  /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<skai> sharikoff: ну хз хз:)это очень сильное колдунство:)
<sharikoff> =))
<lynk> artus: так автоматом ну врубился, через шифт заработал но вот винды там нет, только линукс
<lynk> artus: не врубился*
<HouZZZ> всем привет! мужики, реферат надо написать на тему "обоснование выбора сетевой ОС для построения ИСУ".... как бы не очень секу в этих сетевых ОС
<HouZZZ> вообще Ubuntu Server является по своей сути сетевой ОС?
<sharikoff> нету ос сетевых или не сетевых
<sharikoff> есть средства в ос для работы с сетью
<sharikoff> сетевая ос это ос на нескольких машинках соединенных посредством сети
<sharikoff> т.е кластер
<sharikoff> например nfs это сетевая файловая система
<sharikoff> а так чтоб ос называлась сетевой это вместо файловой системы должна быть целая ос
<sharikoff> ну есть как бы WebOS
<sharikoff> но это SaaS
<sharikoff> предоставление сервиса
<HouZZZ> я,если честно, не особо понимаю что от меня требуется рассказать в реферате
<HouZZZ> поэтому решил спросить)
<sharikoff> а чтотакое ИСУ
<HouZZZ> информационная система управления
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> это как в дипломе
<HouZZZ> в каком дипломе?у тебя?))
<sharikoff> предлагаю сердечник катушки сделать из дерева так как у него лучше массово габаритные характеристики и еще мой диплом никто читать не будет
<HouZZZ> что-то я не понимаю тебя))))
<lynk> artus: ты тут?
<The_MEk> а есть тут спецы, настраивавшие 1с сервак на линухе?
<skai> The_MEk: это ты так слово "извращенцы" зацензурил в спецов?
<punkhead> привет всем !
<The_MEk> ну почему же извращенцы
<The_MEk> есть же сервак писаный под линь
<The_MEk> только там есть какие-то особенности настройки и установки
<punkhead> кто нить зает консольную прогу скачать с мыла ру видео в убунту ?
<punkhead> clive не работает (((
<The_MEk> эмм... wget?
<andreymal> Gwget :)
<punkhead> )))
<The_MEk> skai: ИМХО извращением это можно было бы назвать, если бы я хотел виндовый сервак одноэски запустить под линем
<The_MEk> а так
<skai> The_MEk: а конфигуратор то под линь так и не выпустили.так чо имхо все еще изращенство
<The_MEk> да и хрен быс ним
<The_MEk> конфигуратор можно и на виндовой машинке запустить, он же на клиентской тачке работает
<punkhead> неа токо ссылу качает ((((
<The_MEk> мне важен сервак
<punkhead> как этот сайт заставть отдать видео (
<lynk> skai: не знаешь что за ошибка: sudo update-grub
<lynk> Generating grub.cfg ...
<lynk> /etc/grub.d/00_header: 270: uvesafb: not found
<sharikoff> я тока знаю как с консоли на твиттер писать
<sharikoff> =))
<The_MEk> ну как вариант можно видяшки из кэша браузера хватать
<The_MEk> практически железный метод
<sharikoff> да есть куча сайтов кто выдает прямые ссылки
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> за 3 минуты скрипт на коленке
<sharikoff> и все
<sharikoff> парсишь вывод
<The_MEk> на мылеру позакрыто всё довольно неплохо
<sharikoff> засовываешь как параметр во вгет
<The_MEk> хотя..
<sharikoff> да ну
<punkhead> )))
<sharikoff> videosaver.ru
<sharikoff> какой нть
<The_MEk> тож вариант
<sharikoff> вариантов на самом деле куча
<sharikoff> я просто зело ленив
<punkhead> раньше clive c yutube хватал а теперь нет )))
<punkhead> saver тоже неберёт - уже пробовал
<sharikoff> с ютуба ставишь перед адресом ss
<sharikoff> и все
<sharikoff> те готовые ссылки
<sharikoff> дает причем мп4 и флв
<punkhead> wget или clive ?
<sharikoff> сайт
<sharikoff> например
<punkhead> а в браузере прям ?
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> муль
<sharikoff> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INkVa8WImjY&feature=grec_index
<sharikoff> ставишь ss
<sharikoff> http://ssyoutube.com/watch?v=INkVa8WImjY&feature=grec_index
<punkhead> аааа
<sharikoff> ага
<punkhead> ok - спасибо огромное
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> данемазашо
<punkhead> щас prodigy буду качать )))))))
<sharikoff> качай хоть укачайся =)
<sharikoff> но я б если б надо было
<sharikoff> ав -то -ма ти-зи-ро-вал
<sharikoff> еслиб стадал такой фигней постоянно
<sharikoff> лилось бы все само
<punkhead> )))
<sharikoff> зафигачил бы файлик со ссылками
<sharikoff> чо мне надо
<sharikoff> и запустил бы скриптег
<sharikoff> и потом удивился бы обнаружив в папочке все кино
<punkhead> с нашим телекомом накачаешь ))))
 * sharikoff седня слил все номера сисадмина с 2002-по 2010
<punkhead> я из Джамбула )
<sharikoff> поздравляю
<punkhead> есть сцыла на сисадмин ?
<sharikoff> rutorents.org
<punkhead> )))
<sharikoff> =)
<Lorgus> yes   победил асус.... ну и хрень
<punkhead> у нас при безлимете скорость на внешку 60 ((((
<Lorgus> при заливке новой прошивки мигнул свет и ппц... через вэб не мог попасть кнопка ресет не пахала.... думал усе
<alexandr> привет всем,народ подскажите есть ли аналог линаги 2 для убунту?
<alexandr> есть кто нить тута?
<HouZZZ> есть
<HouZZZ> "делу время, а потехе час"
<sharikoff> нинадо нам оно
<HouZZZ> в сапера поиграл - и хватит)
<sharikoff> нас и тут неплохо кормют
<alexandr> как в линагу играть есть аналог то для убунту?
<HouZZZ> я не знаю что такое "линага"
<The_MEk> а нафига?
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
 * alexandr пошёл в гугле искать
<The_MEk> перестань заниматься фигнёй и займись уже делом
<sharikoff> красафчег
<sharikoff> я тут бордерландс скачал для мака
<sharikoff> ломаный
<sharikoff> так меня там почему то убить не могут
<sharikoff> как то не кайф
<The_MEk> и всё-таки есть тут спецы, настраивавшие 1с сервак на линухе?
<sharikoff> The_MEk: чо там не так?
<sharikoff> все плохо?
<The_MEk> да гад то сам серв не пускается, то постгре не робит, то ещё чё-нить
<The_MEk> вроде и делаю всё "как учат"
<alexandr> нашёл doom 3
<The_MEk> )))
<alexandr> http://sudouser.com/igry-v-linux.html
<The_MEk> загуглил ))
<The_MEk> по слову линяга дум отыскал
<punkhead> помоему в последней версии 1с есть возможность подключения и настройки через web доступ ?
<punkhead> надо apache токо поставить
<artus> sharikoff: понг
<skai> artus: пинг
<The_MEk> да мне оно пока не надо, мне нужно сам сервак запустить
<punkhead> а настраивать с клиентского компа по ssh или вебмин
<The_MEk> ssh
<punkhead> на ubuntu сервак ?
<The_MEk> от вебмина ужо отучилсо ))
<The_MEk> угу
<sharikoff> вебмин -какашка
<punkhead> )))
<sharikoff> он в конфиги срет
<The_MEk> всё относительно
<artus> skai: арнг
<skai> artus: ^)
<artus> ))
<a2tech> 1
<alexandr> вот прикол,не могу дум 3 поставить
<sharikoff> 2
<alexandr> кто нить ставил на убунту дум 3?
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> иди еще в гугле поищи
<punkhead> http://interface31.ru/tech_it/2010/02/ustanovka-servera-1s-predpriyatie-81-na-ubuntu-910.html
<sharikoff> как найдешь что то типа сапера приходи
<punkhead> вроде тут подробно про 1с в ubuntu
<The_MEk> пасиб, чет раньше на эту страничку не попадал
<punkhead> незачто
<Mega4el> Намудрил с драйверами ATI (карта х1950). Те что с коробки работали нормально, теперь нет 3D. Как вернуть то что было? :)
<The_MEk> завтра поковыряю ))
 * alexandr в бешенстве
<The_MEk>  :D
<alexandr> вот не могу найти его
<alexandr> кто нить подскажите мне ;)
<yurau_> alexandr: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/
<The_MEk> проверка
<chelaxe> есть контакт
<The_MEk> ))
<sonorus> подскажите есть ли в убунте поддержка проекторов?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> а почему бы ей не быть?
<sonorus> после подключения проектора он сам определяеться или потребуеться установка пакетов ?
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<Yandzee> Народ, куда положить файл mysql.sql что бы он был доступен для использования?
<artus> куда теье удобно туда и ложи)
<Yandzee> )))
<Yandzee> не, я имею ввиду, чтобы он повился в SHOW DATABASES;
<ivan_> как решить проблему с выключением? можно перезагрузить, а выключить не очень, в какой-то момент просто зависает после нажатия "выключить"??? подскажите пожалуйста
<chelaxe> в логах что?
<ivan_> >chelaxe<вопрос ко мне?
<chelaxe> а ты как думаешь?
<ivan_> а хз
<chelaxe> ну так смотреть надо было первым делом
<ivan_> я е знаю, как посмотреть логи, во время выключения прост зависон
<All-knowing> Поломал звук, как вернуть все на место? Удалил pulse , alsa, поставил oss4
<All-knowing> не понравилось, хочу вернуть все как было?
<All-knowing> снес oss4, поставил pulse, alsa звук есть везде кроме видеопроигрывателя
<All-knowing> ну и тотем тоже молчит
<LinuxNazi> выбери аудиоустройство в опцийх
<LinuxNazi> трудно догадаться чтоли?
<All-knowing> и пропал апплет из
<LinuxNazi> или надо во всё носом тыкать?
<All-knowing> LinuxNazi:  тыкни, не такой уж я долбоеб, чтобы не допереть
<ErmaK>  All-knowing если ты не долбоеб, что ты делаешь тут ?
<LinuxNazi> @kick All-knowing здесь не матерятся
<LinuxNazi> @kick ErmaK здесь не матерятся
<artus> ))
<ErmaK> Всем привет )
<ivan_> помогите пожалуйста: как решить проблему с выключением? можно перезагрузить, а выключить не очень, в какой-то момент просто зависает после нажатия "выключить"???
<ErmaK> наверно проблемы с железом ?
<ErmaK> может по кнопочке ударили ?
<All-knowing> !
<All-knowing> не буду больше простите
<ErmaK> нет
<All-knowing> ну и где же в гуе этого тотема настроить звуковую систему
<ivan_> проблем с железом нету
<LinuxNazi> @op
<artus> LinuxNazi: c Deadrider сними
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<LinuxNazi> @deop
<inkvizitor68sl> f
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<User179[web]> Подскажите лучший способ вещания с юсб камеры в убунту 10.04 в интернет
<Aceler> User179[web]: webcamstudio
<User179[web]> оэто прил есть под убунту или через вайн пускать?
<punkhead> connect #debian-russian
<SKonst> еще думаю может это потому , что я диск вынимал из комьпьютера. но я его вставил опять потом. может он от этого сломался? мог он сломаться от этого?
<SKonst> sudo for x in `seq 1 10`; do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda${x} bs=8b; done
<SKonst> упс. окошком ошибся.
<inkvizitor68sl> бугога.
<inkvizitor68sl> SKonst, не получиццо
<inkvizitor68sl> SKonst, сначала затрется корень
<SKonst> хз
<himik1> кажется я знаю от чего сломался диск
<SKonst> himik1, отчего?
<User881[web]> Привет
<User881[web]> Можна вопрос задать?
<jham> ты уже задал
<SKonst> )
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask  | User881[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User881[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<edgbla> кстати кто0нить знает всё-таки как скрыть панель гнома совсем? а то видно линию в 1 пиксель, хотя параметр автохайд стоит в 0.
<Holeeech> ку
<edgbla> мде, всё-таки панели в гноме полная лажа, когда уж там выйдет гном3, мож там чего починили/придумали.
<User881[web]> Я вот хачу поставить линукс но тут такой прикол , ыгри с Хр на лынуксе идут?
<inkvizitor68sl> ytn
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<User881[web]> А как запустить?
<punkhead> )
<yurau_> User881[web]: некоторые инсталлируют wine и там запускают
<User881[web]> Не понял обясни детальней пожалутса =)
<inkvizitor68sl> !winhq
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='winhq'
<inkvizitor68sl> !winehq
<ubuntuhelp> Wine High Quality проживает на http://winehq.org.
<inkvizitor68sl> !winehq | User881[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User881[web]: please see above
<jham> User881[web]: не мучайся и не ставь линукс
<edgbla> угу
<edgbla> всё-таки что-то он неустойчив в графическом варианте, щас закрывал кайро-док, и иксы упали.
<edgbla> вместе с ними и всё что было открыто ессно.
<edgbla> надо всё переводить на сервисы :(
<jham> играй в игры на винде. линукс которым ты не можешь пользоваться и не знаешь зачем он тебе, не сделает тебя литным чуваком
<yurau_> edgbla: какая видео-карточка?
<yurau_> User881[web]: я винду только для игр и держу
<edgbla> 9800gtx
<edgbla> наврядле в ней дело
<yurau_> edgbla: у меня после обновления ядра слетели дрова (я ставил вручную). загрузился с меньшим разрешением, поставил nvidia-current и все заработало. без особого гемороя
<edgbla> а я сказал что у меня что-то не работает?
<edgbla> оно работает, неделю, месяц, вдруг бац что-нить сбажит и досвиданья.
<edgbla> без графики линукс хорошо, как десктоп что-то лажа.
<edgbla> :(
<yurau_> edgbla: я кайро-док не пользуюсь. подсказать не могу.
<User881[web]> Я проста видел как линукс пашет клево
<edgbla> yurau_: не спрашивал я подсказки, я констатировал факт неустойчивости.
<yurau_> edgbla: а так все что стандартное все работает. беты и сторонние пакеты стараюсь не ставить
<yurau_> edgbla: нестабильность может быть от нестандартных пакетов
<fffars> привет всем. не подскажите в чём проблема. собрал из последних исходников пиджин, а libpurple на пару версий ниже, то есть из репов. что делать?
<edgbla> ты понимаешь, ну вот я никак не ожидаю что приложения уровня пользователя могут уронить систему.
<User881[web]> Я хо поставить линукс тем чтоб она так работала харашо
<edgbla> какие бы эти пакеты не были.
<yurau_> fffars: зачем в ручную собирать? все есть в репах
<fffars> yurau: я хочу покапаться в них и допустим выкинуть всё кроме аси
<yurau_> edgbla: если ты вводишь команду sudo значит это приложение не уровня пользователя а уровня системы.
<yurau_> fffars: аа
<yurau_> fffars: так и исходники из репов возьми.
<fffars> yurau_: вот как это сделать
<edgbla> yurau_: не ввожу я команду судо, чё привязался.
<fffars> и каквзять?
<sergei> всем привет
<yurau_> yurau_: sudo apt-get source libpurple
<yurau_> fffars: без sudo
<User881[web]> Как посоветуете?
<fffars> тоесть надо libpurple собирать?
<yurau_> fffars: да
<sergei> никто не делал liveUSB но чтобы можно было ещё и винду поставить
<sergei> ?
<fffars> а как примерно выкинуть?
<yurau_> fffars: сам не делал.
<fffars> ладно. на том спосибо
<yurau_> sergei: недавно видел где-то инфу. есть такая фишка
<sergei> yurau_: а вспомнить можешь?
<sergei> yurau_: ну очень хочется такую вещь
<yurau_> sergei: сейчас попробую но не гарантирую
<sergei> yurau_: спасибо
<yurau_> sergei: нашел :) http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126114.0
<sergei> большое спасибо!
<User881[web]> Блин нечего не понял :(
<User881[web]> На форуме написано что если скачать какуето прогу тогда на линукс пойдут игры
<User881[web]> типа как конвектор
<User881[web]> Хто что знает про ето?
<sergei> +User881[web]: смотря чего
<sergei> +User881[web]: есть wine
<sergei> +User881[web]: playonlinux
<sergei> +User881[web]: идет не всё, игры с защитой старфорс не идут
<User881[web]> А всьо остальное?
<User881[web]> игры типа мост вантед пойдут а остальные меня не калышат
<SergeyIT> ночи!
<VJean> codepage UTF-8?
<VJean> åñòü êòî æèâîé?
<ubuntuhelp> VJean! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<edgbla> User881[web]: пробуй, оно правда ресурсов надо больше чам под виндой.
<nameoff> Всем привет. Кто нибудь может подсказать сможет ли Zentyal в качестве LDAP+Samba нормально обслуживать 70-80 клиентов? Просто никогда им не пользовался
<lexusae> ку
<Soft> hi there
<Volkodav> не могу найти simple-scan 2.32.0.1 для 10,10 64 бит
<Soft> живые есть
<parfux> я
<Soft> кто знает, где ведется лог PHP
<parfux> скомпилируй его!
<Volkodav> я не понимаю чё они два месяца не могут его поменять кривой ?
<LeNsTR> Who_Lee: :)
<Volkodav> баг запостили 2 месяца назад
<parfux> /var/log/httpd
<VJean> ñîáñòíî èìååì: * íåòáóê - 1 øòóêà * èìèäæ óáóíòû (ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso 695Ìá) - 1 øòóêà  * SD-êàðòà íà 1 ãåêòàð, óæå îòôîðìà÷åííàÿ íóäíûì îáðàçîì è ãîòîâàÿ ê çàãðóçêå aka LiveUSB - 1 øòóêà * SD-êàðòà íà 2 ãåêòàðà, ïîëíîñòüþ äåâñòâåííàÿ.   Çàäà÷à: ïîñòàâèòü óáóíòó íà 2óõãåêòàðíóþ SD-êàðòó, ñ óñòàíîâêîé çàãðóç÷èêà íà ýòó æå êàðòó, íå òðîãàÿ îñíîâíîé âèíò, èáî êàðòà áóäåò âñòàâëÿöî/âûòàñêèâàöî ïî æåëàíèþ. Ïðîáëåìà: Óáóíòà
<VJean> ïðè óñòàíîâêå ïðîñèò ðàçäåë ñ ðàçìåðîì íå ìåíüøå 2,3 ãåêòàðà. Äàæå åñëè ïëþíóòü íà ýòó ïðåäóïðåæäåíèå, è ïðîäîëæèòü ñòàâèòü, òî ñêîðî èíñòàëëÿöèÿ âûâàëèâàåöî ñ îøèáêîé î íåõâàòêå ìåñòà. Âîïðîñ: Êàê ïîäïðàâèòü ñïèñîê óñòàíîâî÷íûõ ïðèëîæåíèé (ïàêåòîâ), ÷òîáû Îñü âñòàëà íà ýòó êàðòó?
<parfux> кодировка неправильная VJean
<LeNsTR> !utf VJean
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='utf VJean'
<VJean> utf-8!
<LeNsTR> как там оно работало)
<parfux> только вопросики вместо букы
<VJean> vas zhe chitau..
<parfux> такие дела
<VJean> тест
<ubuntuhelp> VJean, Понг.
<Soft> что с иркой
<VJean> читаемо?
<parfux> да
<Soft> var/log/httpd - нет такого файла
<VJean> отлично. вот: [00:45:47]	VJean: собстно имеем: * нетбук - 1 штука * имидж убунты (ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso 695Мб) - 1 штука  * SD-карта на 1 гектар, уже отформаченная нудным образом и готовая к загрузке aka LiveUSB - 1 штука * SD-карта на 2 гектара, полностью девственная.   Задача: поставить 
<VJean> ~-+37129432+-~ 	[00:45:47]	VJean: при установке просит раздел с размером не меньше 2,3 гектара. Даже если плюнуть на эту предупреждение, и продолжить ставить, то скоро инсталляция вываливаецо с ошибкой о нехватке места. Вопрос: Как подправить список установочных прилоÐ
<parfux> папка это
<Soft> и папки нету
<parfux> в конфиге апача написано гделоги
<parfux> у меня там
<flintstone> как добавить пользователя в sudoers
<flintstone> ?
<Soft> где конфиг апача
<parfux> у меня в /etc/httpd/conf
<parfux> flintstone:sudo nano /etc/group
<flintstone> а как в терминале поменять пользователя на рута?
<parfux> su
<parfux> только пароль ему поставь сначало
<parfux> sudo passwd
<parfux> потом su
<VJean> тяжкий вопрос :)
<parfux> а умеет ктонить дифференциальные уравнения решать?=))))))))))))))
<flintstone> parfux: я установил систему, затал пароль рута а также создал пользователья со своим паролем.. но он не состоит в sudoers.. мне надо в терминале залогиниться под рутом и добавить того пользователя в sudoers
<parfux> тогда набираеш в терминале "su" пишеш пароль
<parfux> и ты root
<parfux> потом nano /etc/group
<parfux> например группа аудио: audio:x:92:parfux,mpd,pulse
<SergeyIT> VJean, с гектарами - лопату, грабли, тяпку в руки и на обработку полей
<VJean> смешно
<SergeyIT> VJean, а ты чего хочешь с таким вопросом?
<VJean> задам вопрос по другому: как изменить репрозитарий установщика?
<VJean> я не хочу чтобы по умолчанию ставились игры, браузер и т.п.
<LinuxNazi> не ставь
<VJean> SergeyIT: чем вопрос не понравился? всё было подробно расписано и объясненно
<VJean> LinuxNazi: как?
<LinuxNazi> нет
<LinuxNazi> руками
<VJean> подробнее
<LinuxNazi> может ещё и поставить за тебя?
<LinuxNazi> при загрузке дается на выбор способ установки
<LinuxNazi> никто не запрещает выбрать текстовй для эксперта
<VJean> вот я загрузился с образа, запустил установку убунты. как мне исключить ненужный софт?
<LinuxNazi> и выбрать список пакетов
<parfux> метапакетами можно удалять
<LinuxNazi> или юзать вообще альтернейт образ
<parfux> например gnome-games
<VJean> нет там пункта эксперта
<LinuxNazi> не гони
<LinuxNazi> его не может не быть
<VJean> (ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso
<VJean> не десктопная версия
<LinuxNazi> и?
<VJean> нет пункта по экспертной установке
<LinuxNazi> есть
<VJean> в каком окне?
<LinuxNazi> ни в каком
<LinuxNazi> в текстовом режиме установки
<inkvizitor68sl> неееет
<inkvizitor68sl> хабр упааал
<inkvizitor68sl> а я только настрочил адский коммент
<XuMuK> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<XuMuK> на работе чтоль?)
<XuMuK> чо не спишь?)
<inkvizitor68sl> да надо идти курсовики делать
<inkvizitor68sl> а я вот оттягиваю(
<edgbla> не тяни, оторвёшь))
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: перед смертью не надышишьсо)
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<fffars> yurau_: а почему качаются исходники версии ещё старее?
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду ка посплю часа 4
<fffars> вроде оттуда бинарники старше версии
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, и курсовик сам сделается ? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну с утра сделается0
<inkvizitor68sl> за пару часов то
<SergeyIT> VJean, когда -нибудь устанавливал линукс?
<VJean> SergeyIT: ставил, и не раз
<VJean> загрузился с образа под VirtualBox, текстовую установку не нашел
<SergeyIT> VJean, тогда вопросы странные какие-то - учи матчасть
<VJean> странно что в гугл сразу не послали :)
<VJean> нормально конечно: 1. https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/i386/memory-disk-requirements.html You must have at least 44MB of memory and 500MB of hard disk space to perform a normal installation.    2. https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/i386/ch05s01.html#boot-screen When the installer boots, you should be presented with a friendly graphical screen showing the Ubuntu logo and a menu:
<VJean> нет у меня этого меню! нет!
<VJean> говорю же дистр: для нетбуков
<VJean> загрузка сразу выводит на окно: с кнопами "попробовать Убунту" и "установить Убунту"
<VJean> в ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso\isolinux\txt.cfg только такие пункты: menu label ^Try Ubuntu Netbook without installing, ^Install Ubuntu Netbook , ^Check disc for defects , Test ^memory , ^Boot from first hard disk
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<VJean> LinuxNazi: pfuhepobr какой должен быть в iso? grub или isolinux?
<VJean> *загрузщик
<vir0id> Landgraff хелльЁу =)
<Kradllit> Доброй ночи, всем. Есть у меня один вопрос, который на который не могу найти ответа уже продолжительное время и переодически он меня мучает. Кто знает чем отличается Ubuntu Desktop от Netbook ? Есть ли различия в ядрах? Когда-то вычитывал, что там ядро оптимизироÐ
<parfux> под атом наверное оптимизировано
<parfux> ну и настроки системы
<VJean> оптимизация под атом, и железо для нетбуков + малый вес дистра
<VJean> хотя с железом не всё так гладко. некоторый вайфай карты не заводятся без плясок с бубном. тоже самое и с видео
<VJean> а с мультитачем до сих пор всё плохо (
<Ahton> всем привет :)
<Kradllit> Странно что у Lubuntu нету Netbook, хотя интерфейс для нетукбов есть.
<Ahton> кто знает - как к этой команде прикрутить пароль? echo -e "\n"|ssh user@koshka
<VJean> user:pass@koshka
<Ahton> спс
<Ahton> не работает
<Ahton> он считает юзер:пасс как за логин
<edgbla> а ключа нету?
<edgbla> чтоб пароль указать
<Ahton> я про ключ -l знаю - логин, а про пасс - не видел
<VJean> Ahton: ссыль отправил
<VJean> не знаю что тут на канале за ссылки делают )
<Ahton> VJ
<Ahton> VJean, спасибо, почитаю :)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-21
<vuarabei> есть кто?
<sharikoff> q
<vuarabei> играл в алиен арену?
<[Raiden]> бегал 1 раз
<vuarabei> та проблемка есть)
<vuarabei> час ее устанавливал)
<vuarabei> терь хрень какая то с удалением
<vuarabei> все поудалял
<vuarabei> а места на диске чота неосвобождается
<[Raiden]> значит в корзине
<vuarabei> rjhpbyf gecnfz
<vuarabei> z gjnjv c gfgrb fh[bdf lt kjrfkmysq htgjpbnjhbq dct gjelfkzk
<vuarabei> vtnhjd 800
<vuarabei> корзина пустая
<vuarabei> я еще с папки архива поудалял локальный репрозиторий
<vuarabei> 800 метров
<vuarabei> тож чота места от етого неприбавилось
<vuarabei> фу блять
<vuarabei> ой не туда)))
<vuarabei> извиняюсь
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/620122
<User616[web]> рушел поставить 2 ОС, начал ставить винду, разбил диск на 2 части, тоесть 20 кинул на ХР (С) и 150 как (D), оставшееся не форматировал не как не влиял, (общий диск 320). Поставил, потом загрузился с Ubuntu 10.10 (больше нравиться по работе и т.д.) разбил о
<User616[web]> почему спрашиваю, Ubuntu стала сильно подвисать, ХР часто пользовал
<User616[web]> а времени мало прошло, извиняюсь, загадить я бы её не успел, неделя прошла...
<Nifontov> :)Всем привет, возникла проблема если запускать убунту 11.04 +гном (без эффектов) то при просмотре видео если его свернуть или открыть что то поверх видео все равно остается и мерцает, в 3D режиме (с эффектами )все окей, использую стандартный гномовский плее
<User411[web]> Всем доброе утро!
<User411[web]> Вопрос: Есть 2 видеокарты, встроенная и Radeon ATI. Взади только один вход для монитора.
<User411[web]> Не отображается рабочий стол Ubuntu 11.10 (где 5 пунктов есть, а где ввод пароля - нет)
<User411[web]> подскажите что делать?
<vuarabei> иди на англ канал
<vuarabei> тут никого нету
<baronos[work]> Хола хола)
<User181[web]> Доброе утро
<User181[web]> а есть платная поддержка у Ubuntu? Сколько стоит и как связаться?
<User181[web]> настроить Ubuntu не могу и помощь никто не может (бесплатно)
<boris_t> !aks | User181[web]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='aks'
<boris_t> !ask | User181[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User181[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User181[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174186.msg1295726#msg1295726
<User181[web]> проблема тут (последняя страница) + до нее есть информация
<User181[web]> начало: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174186.msg1293604#msg1293604
<User181[web]> конец: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174186.msg1295726#msg1295726
<User181[web]> очень подробно расписана проблема
<User181[web]> т.к. устанавливаю для фирмы Ubuntu 11.10 готов и на платную помощь (главное чтобы был результат)
<Infra_3600> User181[web], что за материнко? или это ноут? что говорит гугл?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User181[web]: Ctrl+Alt+F1 логинимся в консоль, затем в консоли cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<baronos[work]> У каноникал есть коммерческая тех поддерка для компаний.
<baronos[work]> ж*
<User181[web]> <Infra_3600> материнка: 1155 Asus P8H61 iH61 DDRIII ATX AC`97 8ch LAN-Gbt
<User181[web]> <Infra_3600> проблема странная - на форуме описал все
<User181[web]> <JohnDoe_71Rus> - в консоли cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE (что такое?) - точно поможет?
<User181[web]> начало: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174186.msg1293604#msg1293604, конец: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174186.msg1295726#msg1295726
<baronos[work]> Дак может вам на винде остаться? Если поставить ось трудно вам, я молчу то что будет с вами когда с настройкой сети столкнетесь, поседеете)
<User181[web]> с настройкой сети разобрался USB-модем (телефон)
<User181[web]> LifeCD отлично запускается с DVD
<User181[web]> Просто на фирме хотят перейти на бесплатное ОС и ОП - чтобы проблем нет
<User181[web]> * небыло
<Greg0ry> 123
<baronos[work]> все компы с ати видекартами?
<User181[web]> пока 1 комп - ati + встроенная
<baronos[work]> Кстати, попробовать федору или опенсусе, если установится, то наверно в убунту меса драйвер по дефолту старый в образе.
<baronos[work]> У мамке на буке федора поставилась, а бубна нет, я потом образ бубны обновил и поставилась. Но потом все ровно винду воткнул)
<Dimon4eG> Привет. Как включит мелодию, при включении компьютера? пропала почему-то...
<User181[web]> похоже полная ж**а? если что, варианты на форуме в тему кидайте "пожалуйста"
<User181[web]> начало: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174186.msg1293604#msg1293604
<baronos[work]> Dimon4eG: в настройках звука смотрел? Или посмотри в автозапуске start sound вроде, галочка стоит или нет.
<Dimon4eG> baronos[work]: да звук-то есть в целом, только вот мелодии при включении нет
<baronos[work]> Dimon4eG: в автозапуске глянь
<Emplitz> Dimon4eG, если 11.10 то в автозапуске гноме логон саунд
<bosyi> passwd не работает
<Infra_3600> User181[web], увререн в том, что встроенное в плату видео есть? что-то я нет. посмотри мануал на материнку. то что у проца есть видеоядро -- еще не значит, что вендор материнки развёл видеовыход для нег
<Infra_3600> о
<Emplitz> так его там и нет
<Infra_3600> так что вопрос "почему видео на встроенное не переключается?" лишён смысла. тем более, что один выход на две видеокарты не видел в десктопах, а только в ноутах
<User118[web]> ай ай)
<Dimon4eG> Emplitz: не могу найти, где это?
<Emplitz> Dimon4eG, справа сверху шестеренка.
<Emplitz> или что там по дефолту не помню
<Dimon4eG> только управление сигналами в Evolution стоит в автозагрузке
<Emplitz> добавь вот такую команду тогда. /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login" --description="GNOME Login"
<Emplitz> это я скопировал стандартную
<Dimon4eG> в автозагрузку?
<Emplitz> да
<baronos[work]> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-login-sound-startup-ubuntu-1110.html?m=1  вот глян
<baronos[work]> ь*
<Emplitz> Dimon4eG, автозапуск программ->добавить
<User181[web]> <Infra_3600> ответить ничего не могу - как собрали комп. Подключал все сам - разбивал и устанавливал сам
<Dimon4eG>  Emplitz:  перезагрузиться или перелогиниться?
<Dimon4eG>  baronos[work]: спс
<Emplitz> Dimon4eG, logout
<baronos[work]> Незачто)
<User181[web]> просто на форуме один предложил 1) в биосе отключить встроенную (не нашел - не знаю как) 2) переставить штекер (не куда)
<User181[web]> <Infra_3600>какие еще варианты есть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User181[web]: что значит "переставить штекер некуда"? если 2 карты у каждой должен быть выход. встроенная в районе основных портов, мышка клава usb. дискретная ниже горизонтально.
<baronos[work]> Купить нвидиа! Имхо
<Emplitz> JohnDoe_71Rus, да не распаян видео выход на этой материнке :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит только дискретное видео. настраивать xorg.conf если само не видит
<Emplitz> как раз таки только радеон
<Emplitz> упс, че-то не так понял я.
<Emplitz> и кстати на счет встроеного, у меня щас мать на h61 и все нормально работает :)
<User181[web]> мышка, клава - ниже обычно слоты (встроенная сетевая карта - у меня нет, строенная видеокарта и т.д.)
<User181[web]> туда я вставил
<User181[web]> <JohnDoe_71Rus> вот так
<User181[web]> <baronos[work]>  денег нет на нвидео
<baronos[work]> Печалька, что нет денег.
<baronos[work]> А из под лайф чрут подрубить ось и обновить, и дрова поставть можно? Чисто теоретически)
<User181[web]> жду еще варианты, вопросы и т.д.
<User181[web]> драйвера проперетные не находит (через лайф сд)
<User181[web]> PS монитор квадратный у меня
<User181[web]> надеюсь тему прочитали
<User181[web]> может в этом проблема?
<baronos[work]> Хех, ну попробуй другой моник))
<User181[web]> работать все равно за этим придеться
<User181[web]> этот надо как нибудь настроить
<baronos[work]> Ты проверь, если моник значтт по монику смотреть надо будет настройки.
<baronos[work]> Надо дома затестить чрут и обновление или установку по через него
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User181[web]: если у тебя внешняя карта radeon проприетарные дрова не нужны. драйвер из коробки нормально работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User181[web]: твои общие слова, проблему не описывают. нужны логи
<User181[web]> JohnDoe_71Rus какие логи??? я бы предоставил, но я новичок и не знаю как их делать?
<User181[web]> не разбираюсь - я даже в безопасном не смог понять - 4 пункта там и ввод строки
<User181[web]> все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User181[web]: Ctrl+Alt+F1 логинимся в консоль, затем в консоли cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это для начала
<baronos[work]> Через лайф зайди, и /var/log смотри xorg вроде
<JohnDoe_71Rus> через лайф у него грузит нормально
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а, с винта лог посмотреть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно
<baronos[work]> JohnDoe_71Rus: у него не пашет выход в консоль
<baronos[work]> Ага)
<User181[web]> Ctrl+Alt+F1 - не работает
<User181[web]> только безопасный работает
<baronos[work]> Грузи лайф и на винте смотри лог
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда возможно не только xorg.0.log а все логи смотреть надо. походу система не грузи
<User181[web]> подробно можно, что куда заходить
<User181[web]> и что смотреть?
<User181[web]> может лучше через безопасный? или логи большие (переписывать)
<baronos[work]> Грузи лайф, заходи на винт где ось установлена, /var/log/  как зайдешь напишешь.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User181[web]: грузишь livecd. если интернет там работает, в наутилусе подключаешь физический диск, на нем ищешь папку var  в ней log и в ней файл Xorg.0.log его открываешь и содержимое постишь на сайт http://pastebin.com/ хотя бы. запоминаешь адрес сохраненного лога и возвра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> щаешься сюда
<actronix> Подскажите по DNAT/SNAT. Есть 2 интерфейса. DNAT прописываетя на 1 интерфейс по ходу прохождения пакета, а SNAT ко 2?
<actronix> Или они приписываются все к 1 интерфйсу?
<actronix> А как тогда пакет проходит через второй?
<User181[web]> наутилусе подключаешь физический диск - 1) автоматом вроде работает 2) что за программа
<actronix> Погуглил, но там интерфейсы вообще не прописаны.
<baronos[work]> Переходи в папку var дальше в log
<actronix> Вот не знаю как быть.
<User181[web]> открывать файл чем?
<User181[web]> стандартно как в Windows
<User181[web]> Я еще мало работал, тонкостей не знаю - буду учиться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User181[web]: даблкликом
<baronos[work]> Он в gedit откроет его
<User181[web]> ок :)
<User181[web]> счастливо - пошел проверять
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только не перепутай
<User181[web]> что?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нужен лог с винта, от неудачной загрузки а не из live сессии
<User181[web]> а как проверить это?
<User181[web]> для меня одно и то же :()
<JohnDoe_71Rus> откроешь наутилус, слева будет выбор Диск...
<User181[web]> :(
<baronos[work]> У тебя в наутилусе слева наверху разделы должны быть
<User181[web]> наутилус - что такое?
<baronos[work]> Проводник
<User181[web]> знаю со мной тяжело
<User181[web]> куда дальше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто ж тебя так на работе подставил, без знаний систему ставить
<User181[web]> в разделе найти диск /
<User181[web]> правильно понял?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> путь такой  /var/log
<User181[web]> сам на просился :) не охота в тюрьме сидеть
<User181[web]> ок
<User181[web]> теперь пошел
<actronix> Что в IPTables вообще никто не подскажет?
<umren> man?
<actronix> как оно работает я знаю
<actronix> Но вот вопрос с интерфейсами для меня пока загадка
<jlewka> а что за вопрос?
<jlewka> если конкретный мб подскажем
<jlewka> ты задаай, не стисняйся)
<actronix>  Есть 2 интерфейса. DNAT прописываетя на 1 интерфейс по ходу прохождения пакета, а SNAT ко 2?
<actronix> Или все на  1?
<jlewka> а что ты хочешь сделать?
<actronix> Натирование
<actronix> Снаружи внутрь и наоборот
<jlewka> а наружу  внутрь по разным интерфейсам приходят?
<jlewka> и*
<actronix> Снаружи внутрь по ppp0 -> eth0->
<actronix> Ну и наоборот соответственно
<actronix> Ну понятно, что prerouting на ppp0
<jlewka> в принципе тогда не важно же, если трафик проходит два интерфейса
<actronix> А вот postrouting?
<actronix> Ну к примеру я все увязал на ppp0
<actronix> и DNAT и SNAT
<actronix> А локальный интерфейс он как пройдёт?
<actronix> Сам собой что ли?
<actronix> По моей логике должно быть, что ppp0 -> DNAT, а локальный eth0 ->SNAT(он в оба направления обеспечивает связь)
<actronix> Но вот прав ли я....
<actronix> Эт о при организации связи извне на компьютер локальной сети.
<sharikoff> днат внутрь
<sharikoff> снат наружу
<sharikoff> а ваще юзай маскарад =)
<actronix> Да.
<actronix> Маскарад сейчас это большая попа, через который все кому не лень лезут в инет мимо прокси.
<sharikoff> а ты заворачивай иптаблесом
<sharikoff> и укажи явно подсеть
<actronix> Вот им родным и пытаюсь завернуть.
<sharikoff> дык и чо не выходит?
<sharikoff> прозрачно или так?
<actronix> Мне не понятно вот что. PREROUTING и POSTROUTING при организации связи извне к локальной машине цеплять на PPP0 ?
<actronix> Или PREROUTING на ppp0, а POSTROUTING на eth0, который смотрит в локальную сеть
<sharikoff> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<sharikoff> не указывай интерфейс
<sharikoff>  -s сурс-откуда
<sharikoff> можно добавить
<actronix> Да нет. Мне прозрачного прокси не надо. Вопрос в организации связи извне к локальным машинам
<sharikoff> дестинейшн нат
<baronos[work]> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<actronix> То есть я из дома к примеру по RDP хочу попасть на машину за натом.
<sharikoff> http://linux-ip.net/html/nat-dnat.html
<sharikoff> примерно так
<actronix> 400 Bad Request
<sharikoff> хм
<kyshtynbai> Как тачпад отплючить в 10.04 гном? Fn + соотв. клавиша не работает.
<sharikoff> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 10.10.20.99 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.10.14.2
<actronix> Да. Это ты изменил адрес назначения в заголовке.
<actronix> А назад?
<sharikoff> это если я лезу на 99 порт 80 то попадаю на 14.2
<sharikoff> [root@real-server]# iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 205.254.211.17 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.100.17
<sharikoff> [root@real-server]# iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.100.17 -j SNAT --to-destination 205.254.211.17
<sharikoff>       
<sharikoff> так понятнее
<actronix> ВОТ
<actronix> Только теперь тоже самое, но с указанием интерфейсов
<sharikoff> интерфейсы не натятся
<sharikoff> порты натятся
<sharikoff> точнее редиректятся
<actronix> Хм...
<User580[web]> файл *.odt как перекинуть файл 400 кб
<sharikoff> если тебе только порты
<actronix> Ладно. Попробую так.
<sharikoff> то тебе надо rinetd
<User580[web]> на форуме не более 200
<sharikoff> просто и удобно
<sharikoff> и никаких ипитаблесов
<actronix> Я уже почти все настроил в IPTables)
<sharikoff> actronix: https://debian.pro/523
<User580[web]> JohnDoe_71Rus тут?
<actronix> Вот возник вопрос с привязкой пробросов к интерфейсам.
<User580[web]> файл *.odt как перекинуть 400 кб??? на форуме не более 200
<sharikoff> actronix: а как же юникс вей?
<User580[web]> баронос (работа) - не подскажите?
<sharikoff> одна прога -одна задача но на отлично
<sharikoff> =))
<actronix> Сейчас забит маскарад всего и всюду....у меня на интерфейсах статика, поэтому ухожу на SNAT
<baronos[work]> Забавно)
<sharikoff> actronix: одно другому не мешает
<sharikoff> =)
<actronix> Да и не хочу я всего и всюду.
<baronos[work]> User580[web]: Ты весь лог хочешь закинуть?
<User580[web]> да
<actronix> А что если написать так...
<baronos[work]> Разбей на две части)
<actronix>  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING  -i ppp0 -d 205.254.211.17 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.100.17
<User580[web]> там скриншот - 1 странице (для проверки то ли сделал)
<actronix>  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -s 192.168.100.17 -j SNAT --to-destination 205.254.211.17
<actronix> Побежит?
<User580[web]> а файл обменник есть без регистрации???
<baronos[work]> !paste | User580[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User580[web]: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<User580[web]> русский желательно
<baronos[work]> !image
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='image'
<User580[web]> а с картинкой?
<baronos[work]> Любой фото хостинг
<baronos[work]> !pictures | User580[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User580[web]: ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<sharikoff> actronix: а разница?
<User580[web]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/openid/login/?next=/744980/plain/
<User580[web]> так видно?
<User580[web]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/744980/plain/
<User580[web]> на форум можно запостить?
<User580[web]> и какую ссылку? 1 или 2
<User580[web]> 3) http://paste.ubuntu.com/744980/
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а можно sambu заставить сбросить кеш что ли?)
<jlewka> тоесть что бы она заного обновила инфу с АД
<SergeyIT> ку
<baronos[work]> Ук
<actronix> не знаю поможет ли service smbd reload
<User580[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174186.msg1295726#msg1295726
<User580[web]> все выложил и ухожу
<User580[web]> кто поможет, спс
<kyshtynbai> ПОдскажите по виртуализации: если я хочу иметь доступ к виртуальной машине из гостевой ( напр., по ssh ), что я должен выбрать NAT или Bridged? WMVare player.
<umren> пофиг вроде
<umren> будешь и в том и в том случае иметь доступ
<umren> _из_ гостевой вм
<kyshtynbai> Да, того мне и надо, спасибо.
 * baronos[work] "когда я ем, я глух и нем"
<SergeyIT> baronos[work], а какая глубина мысли!!
<User045[web]> Боронос (работа) что можешь сказать по лог файлу и скриншоту в теме?
<User045[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174186.msg1295726#msg1295726
<User045[web]> проблему мою видно там или нет?
<User362[web]> а по этим рекомендациям пробовал? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126068.0
<baronos[work]> Хех, у меня андроид не открывает лог, большой фаил говорит при поиске еррор, а вообще там дрова вроде как в строке (EE) было.
<User045[web]> а картинку открыл?
<User045[web]> там начало как раз
<User045[web]> <+User362[web]> не подскажете подробно, что и как
<User045[web]> моих мозгов не хватило осилить это
<User362[web]> не знаю. У меня подобная проблема была пару раз на старых компах только. Но мне нужен был только убунту сервер, поэтому в звгрузчике grub я убирал из параметров графический режим. Но тебе он нужен, поэтому не смогу помочь
<User045[web]> ясно жаль, будем ждать знающих людей
<User045[web]> кто сможет посмотреть мой лог и картинку
<baronos[work]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User045[web]> всем досвидания - завтра на форум зайду и сюда ... если честно уже готов отблагодарить денежкой, кто решит проблему
<User045[web]> цену обговорить в личке (форум - почта) - заранее
<User045[web]> PS цель, чтобы я мог переустановить и настроить (след. раз) - САМ
<User045[web]> Всем удачи
<baronos[work]> Лучше бы нвидиа купил чем оплачивать геморой.
<SergeyIT> а лучше мак
<baronos[work]> +1
<makita420> зштпппп
<makita420> народ, подскажите прогу что делать фото и видео камерой ноутбука
<makita420> àâïâà
<baronos[work]> !UTF-8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Ilshat> в ps какой параметр покзывает реальное использование памяти? VSZ (virtual)?
<baronos[work]> Из-за того что не показывает первый канал в номере, мне мозг сожрали всех науши подняли. Электрики в ужасе в коморке спрятались. Вредные отдыхающие, у них сортир захлопнулся, пока плотник вскрывал, у балканной двери замок крякнул.
<|rapidsp|> а трава как называется? :)
<baronos[work]> :D
<User795[web]> [    14.520] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<User795[web]> что такое значит???
<baronos[work]> !fglrx
<ubuntuhelp> Информацию о бинарных драйверах для видеокарт Ati/NVidia/Matrox см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|rapidsp|> User795[web]: например карточка не поддерживает новые дрова АТИ
<User350[web]> что там по бинарному? вылетел
<User350[web]> там не по русски
<User350[web]> и как можно исправить мою ошибку?
<User350[web]> [    14.520] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<Ilshat> !fglrx
<ubuntuhelp> Информацию о бинарных драйверах для видеокарт Ati/NVidia/Matrox см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ilshat> меня ддосят по 25 порту. фигня какая то
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32356
<[Raiden]> ип известен? )
<[Raiden]> назови ,посмотрим откуда
<Ilshat> я же говорю ддос ) тут куча IO
<Ilshat> IP
<Ilshat> 187.79.40.101
<Ilshat> 41.188.7.202
<Ilshat> вот эти к примеру ^
<|rapidsp|> мочи файрволом сразу подсеть
<Ilshat> да чет многовато этих подсетей
<[Raiden]> [15:19:44] [@o]Raiden: 18779040101.telemar.net.br(187.79.40.101): Brazil; Telemar Norte Leste S.A. [Net: 187.76.0.0/14]
<[Raiden]> adsl.41.188.7.202.dts.mg(41.188.7.202): Mauritius; Ebene, Level 11ABC, Raffles Tower, Lot 19, Cybercity; African Network Information Center
<[Raiden]> наверное как-то переключает прокси. Либо несколько людей ддосят )
<Ilshat> маску 16 ставить?
<Ilshat> непонятно почему именно smtp
<baronos[work]> На второй айпи решит с трубы телнет сделат, логин и парол фиг подберу))
<Ilshat> вроде успокоились
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чат читают
<Ilshat> вообщем я не понял. что произошло. нафиг атаковать smtp
<Fanisk> Люди, * 21 * * * - каждый день в 21,00 прально?
<Ilshat> Fanisk: нет
<Ilshat> Fanisk: каждую минуту в 21 часлв
<Ilshat> 1 21 * * *
<Ilshat> [Raiden]: тут?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> я не силен в кроне. Сам гуглю постоянно.
<[Raiden]> Надо таблицу в заметки сунуть
<[Raiden]> )
<Ilshat> причем тут крон? )
<[Raiden]> А чего звал?
<sharikoff> не ддосят а спамеры
<Ilshat> я про ддос
<Ilshat> sharikoff: я уже понял
<sharikoff> постгрей поставь
<sharikoff> половина отпадет
<[Raiden]> 25 порт это ссш?
<Ilshat> хочу составить правило. чтобы таких лочило автоматом. через лимит
<Ilshat> это smtp
<[Raiden]> а..
<sharikoff> почтовик то есть?
<[Raiden]> погугли скрипты, которые банят сами подсеть если попыток конекта много
<[Raiden]> или я незнаю
<Ilshat> sharikoff: exim4
<sharikoff> авторизация есть?
<sharikoff> или по дефолту?
<Ilshat> sharikoff: судя по дампу им отказывает в авторизации
<sharikoff> проверь себя на опенрелей
<sharikoff> ессли ты релей то эт еще цветочки
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> если у тя почтовик работает по чесному как почтовик
<sharikoff> т.е юзеры и тд
<Ilshat> sharikoff: 550 relay not permitted 
<sharikoff> ну гут
<sharikoff> закрой порт снаружи если не юзаешь по чесному
<Ilshat> ну почта отсылается и принимается. так что не могу
<sharikoff> т.е не держишь почтовый сервер
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> тада грейлистинг
<Ilshat> postgrey?
<sharikoff> postgrey razor pyzor
<sharikoff> spamassasin
<Ilshat> ну пост для postfix'a как я знаю
<sharikoff> комплекс должен быть
<sharikoff> да необязательно
<sharikoff> у меня на 300 человек приходит 3 письма в день примерно
<sharikoff> и те распознаются
<Ilshat> самое интересное то, что траф идет именно только на один домен. у него недавно только днс прописались. и сразу пошло все
<sharikoff> я просто боюсь сразу их грохать вдруг че то важное в спам завернулось
<sharikoff> Ilshat: ну вопщем поюзанный домен тебе достался
<sharikoff> =))
<Ilshat> может из-за того, что юзаю фри днс сервер?
<sharikoff> б\у
<sharikoff> =))
<Ilshat> ну домен свой. я сам регал. просто нс сменились
<sharikoff> подними свой
<sharikoff> кто те мешает
<Ilshat> я в эднс пока слабоват.
<sharikoff> я не сильно доверяю всяким фри днсам и тд
<sharikoff> сам все делаю для себе
<sharikoff> ибо потом как хочу там так и сделаю
<Ilshat> ну чтобы dns сервер поднять. нужен еще один сервак. как я понимаю
<sharikoff> какой хочу поддомен тот и напишу
<sharikoff> Ilshat: ну я могу для тебя секондом побыть
<sharikoff> ты примари настрой
<sharikoff> там не трудно..
<Ilshat> у себя же поднимать примари?
<sharikoff> ну где хочешь
<sharikoff> вдска может есть
<sharikoff> может сервачок завалялся
<sharikoff> можешь у себя
<Ilshat> просто я чет запутался. если я у себя сделаю. то как он себя же будет определять.
<sharikoff> смысл примерно такой
<sharikoff> када я хочу узнать кто есть я ру к примеру
<sharikoff> днс сервер прова или мой мне отвечает что мол у меня есть в кеше адрес
<sharikoff> ип
<sharikoff> но если хочешь суперправильный адрес то обратись туда
<Ilshat> туда это куда )
<sharikoff> вот для тебя "туда " это ты сам
<jlewka> подскажите, а что нужно перезапустить если rhytmbox отказывается воспроизводить музыка, предлогает поставить кодеки а найти не может)
<jlewka> перезагрузка компа решает эт проблему
<sharikoff> и я если я буду секондом
<jlewka> но перегружаться не охота)
<sharikoff> Ilshat: короче надумаешь пиши в приват через часик
 * sharikoff поехал тарантайку мыть
<Ilshat> sharikoff: угу. все равно шас домой ехать.
<TNH> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<baronos[work]> Сканирую по вафле на наличии сети какой нить натыкаюсь на айпи с описанием [me] cisco system, а стандартный вайфай ничего не видет.
<baronos[work]> Ыыы дятел я
<baronos[work]> Накипело: медведпут решили заручится поддержкой армии, столько армии идет надбавок, льгот и так далее, чуют что народ уже негативно на их политику
<baronos[work]> Чует моя пятая точка что революция не загорамт)
<[Raiden]> Может быть ты прав в причине. Но независимо от этого новости хорошие.
<[Raiden]> хорошие зарплаты в армии нужны и давн опора был осделать
<[Raiden]> Я думаю не будет тут революции. Хотя в блогосфере есть те кто хотел бы - наверное это киберподразделение США так работает.
<[Raiden]> *армии сша
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos[work]> Я не спорю, но тут же для гражданского населения смехуподобная политика, пенсия на 7%, а первого апреля 2,3% надбавка, а как показывает практика чем выше пенсия тем выше цены на продукты.
<[Raiden]> а ты слышал что где-то в мире вдруг продукты подешевели?
<[Raiden]> европу всё ещё от кризиса колбасит
<[Raiden]> проблемы есть и если придет к власти другая партия - они никуда не денутся.
<[Raiden]> ну просто небывает такого как в сказке. Что бы накопленыне проблемы взяли сами и ушли. Время надо и труд. А не революции.
<baronos[work]> Сразу ничего не бывает, но хочеться надеятся на лучшее. Фух, высказался аж легче стало)
<[Raiden]> ну тут спору нет. Знать бы только ещё, что являтся лучшим. Когда речь идет о выборе политиков.
<[Raiden]> говорить они все горазды. И предвыборые ролики у всех по своему красивые.
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos[work]> Я буду голосовать за тех которые управляли страной, хоть она и развалилась))
<[Raiden]> имхо, практика показывает, что стабильность это хорошо. Всё что надо России это лет 50 или лучше 100 без революций и войны.
<[Raiden]> а какие партии будут и как будут называться - пофиг.
<[Raiden]> взять то же сша. Они если и устраивают революции, то только если это может прибыль принести и не на своей территории.
<baronos[work]> Сша это феномен, там целый аналитический центр в анб, цру, пентагоне управляют всем чем можно в мире.
<[Raiden]> Я думаю они ещё и приплачивают нехил овсем, кто готов делать революции. Нет ничего лучше, чем разделять союзников и т.д. По национальным признакам в  том числе.
<baronos[work]> Самое обидное, что ценности у нашего народа поменялись. Теперь главное махито, сиськи, ибица и так далее.
<[Raiden]> Люди разные есть ,как и везде. Хотя влияние запада сказывается конечно сильно, особенно последние 20 лет.
<[Raiden]> Но виноваты в этом даже не текущие власти
<[Raiden]> а до них. Сча скорее разгребание последствий
<[Raiden]> Хм, кажется мы наофтопили страницу или две
<[Raiden]> @voice baronos[work]
<baronos[work]> Ок)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[work]> А где +  у ника?))
<[Raiden]> У бота по ходу косяк со скобками
<[Raiden]> [17:03:24] [[Raiden]]@voice baronos[work]
<[Raiden]> [17:03:25] *ubuntuhelp* Error: baronos is not in #ubuntu-ru.
<baronos[work]> О_о
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[work]> Ыыы
<baronos[work]> Я так понимаю, можно бан на себя кинуть?)
<[Raiden]> в общем да. Н ои снять можно, если права опа есть
<baronos[work]> Понятно)
<[Raiden]> У меня ест ькстати 1 знакомый, тоже считает , что в ближайшие 10 лет будет революция. Но у него там не финансовая проблема  и даже не политическая. Его приезжие беспокоят.
<[Raiden]> такое ещё бывает
<[Raiden]> Это наверное всех беспокоит. Но революция врятли решение.
<[Raiden]> всё, афк
<baronos[work]> )
<baronos[work]> Ну а войм бы снял,  как то дискомфортно:)
<baronos[work]> Войс*
<admin-skif-biz> туробопринт взломали наконе-то
<baronos[work]> Его поди повязали, но он успел сказать)
<Ilshat> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Ilshat, Fail!
<User219[web]> Добрый вечер
<User219[web]> что делать, когда стандартными путями система не видет пропиретные видео-драйвера?
<User219[web]> что делать в этом случае?
<User326[web]> привет ребят
<User326[web]> я все таки запустил bloodline champions, но не коннектится к серверу. http://itmag.es/2htGa
<User326[web]> стоит вот так
<User326[web]> скрины в хронолог. порядке http://itmag.es/WEQj      http://itmag.es/4ocp         http://itmag.es/28GdH      http://itmag.es/1PP9u      http://itmag.es/2htGa
<User326[web]> что, никто не знает?
<baronos[work]>  Мда...
<baronos[work]> Подводная лодка для тебя и для нее, новая лада гранта :D
<User326[web]> ну так че парни
<User326[web]> нужно выручатьменя =D
<baronos[work]> Нее, мы сексом только с девушками занимаемся. С вайном на #wine
<User326[web]> а, ясн :)
<User326[web]> #wine
<User326[web]> бледь а как на этот канал перейти
<baronos[work]> < xxx> обещают в ближайшем будущем выпустить ОС Русь :) < yyy> ага < yyy> цд /йузер/сорцы/йадро/ ии собрать мир ии быстрана :)
<Ilshat> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Ilshat, Есть контакт.
<baronos[work]> Только в россии такое, мелкое дтп на зебре у перекрестка, мудрый водитель выставил знак сзади машины, а продуманный прохожий, шедший по зебре с коммуниздил знак)
<Ilshat> sharikoff, тут?
<D0r1aN> может кто помочь с библиотекой libboost1.35-dev?
<D0r1aN> темка с проблемой вот: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=175393.0
<[Raiden]> а что не понятно?
<[Raiden]> а... не дочитал
<[Raiden]> мейкфайлы правь, что бы не требовало 1.35 либо собирай 1.35
<D0r1aN> хорошо, ща пороюсь
<baronos[work]> Удали 1.40 о всеми зависимостями, и поставь 1.35
<D0r1aN> 1.35 не ставит
<D0r1aN> Пакет libboost1.35-dev недоступен, но упомянут в списке зависимостей другого пакета.Это может означать, что пакет отсутствует, устарел, или доступен из источников, не упомянутых в sources.list
<baronos[work]> Версия смаке какая?
<umren> yo
<baronos[work]> Ё
<umren> нету такой буквы
<baronos[work]> Крутите барабан.
<stolzus> :)
<stolzus> нет слова "нету"
<baronos[work]> :)
<baronos[work]> Райден сними с меня клеймо, а то дискомфорт ощущаю:)
<stolzus> он тебя поближе к себе
<stolzus> :3
<D0r1aN> версию смаке не скажу, последняя)
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos[work]> Ухх, спасибо))
<nexxxt> ку
<brestows> куку
<nexxxt> укук
<nexxxt> тихо как-то
<nexxxt> что-то к юнити привыкать начал
<nexxxt> вроде как удобно кажется
<nexxxt> единственное проги в одну кучу, как на (не к ночи будет упомянута)
<nexxxt> есть варианты по категориям раскидать?
<baronos[work]> Гш няшка:)
<[Raiden]> шгшг
<[Raiden]> в юнити же справа от кучки ярлыков фильтры
<[Raiden]> по группам
<[Raiden]> фактически единсвенное вадное изменение в 11.10
<[Raiden]> для юнити
<[Raiden]> nexxxt: или у тебя уже старая версия
<nexxxt> [Raiden]: это есть, я бы ярлыки хотел раскидать, как в старом гноме
<[Raiden]> ретактор меню старый можно доставить , раскидать по группам. И соотв в юнити будет так же , по иде
<[Raiden]> alacarte вроде
<[Raiden]> сам не делал, у меня кде
<baronos[work]> Поц жжот, две недели отдыхал, и юзал дам бальзаковского воз-та, вот сейчас на последок привел бабу, хочу заметить, вкус у него есть.
<nexxxt> спасибо, посмотрю.
<baronos[work]> Алакарте гномовская, это кощунство юзать на юнити ее)
<[Raiden]> сделать своё де смело конечно. Если бы можно был овыбрать ешё больше настроек панели и где рапологать, вкл\отк глобал меню и т.д.
<nexxxt> ну нужные можно в док накидать
<[Raiden]> было бы вообще неплохо
<nexxxt> мне глобал меню например удобнее
<nexxxt> с макаки к нему привык
<[Raiden]> у меня таскбар с прикреплением значков и кдешное меню кикер имеет вкладки, на первой избранные программы
<nexxxt> только в маке реализовано оно по-другому
<[Raiden]> Я мак вообще не видел. Но могу рассказат ьчто я вижу тут. Если окно не фулл скрин, до меню надо тянуться. Если окно не активно, сначала надо активировать его, потом уже тянуться
<nexxxt> мак он удобнее в этом отношении, хотя показывает только меню активного окна
<[Raiden]> лучшим вариантом было бы просто вкл\отк меню в нужный момент. В кде по крайней мере в некоторых программах так сделано , дельфин, консоле и т.д.
<nexxxt> кде доточили
<nexxxt> гном тоже доточат
<nexxxt> вопрос времени
<baronos[work]> Гш няшка)
<nexxxt> я от первых кед4 в ужосе был
<[Raiden]> пока я вижу больше тупого заимствования, чем доточки )
<nexxxt> поэтому и свалил на гнома
<[Raiden]> и ещё вижу упрощение программ
<[Raiden]> а прикладной сотф под линукс и так не блещит функционалом
<[Raiden]> Незнаю почему гномеры этого не видят. Я думаю просто они кодят на макбуках
<[Raiden]> ))
<nexxxt> там идея была 1 задача - 1 прога
<nexxxt> когда-то
<nexxxt> на маке так же
<[Raiden]> когда то может быть.
<nexxxt> комбайнов мало
<[Raiden]> а сча цел - дизайн и тачскрин. Наутилус никогда не был очень функциональным фм, а последний ваще.
<baronos[work]> А вы хотите по принципу неро 10  винде? Это же свалка всего что можно запихать.
<[Raiden]> цель*
<stolzus> там идея - ненастраиваемости приложений
<stolzus> гномеры усердно трудятся, чтобы убрать лишний чекбокс из настроек
<baronos[work]> Минимализм и простота решает. Имхо
<stolzus> это не минимализм
<stolzus> и не простота
<stolzus> это идиотизм :)
<[Raiden]> они просто убивают то немногое , что в гноме было - так я это вижу. Уборка чекбоксов дает только одно - кучу хавту вместо нормального ифейса к настройкам.
<[Raiden]> в общем я на них зол )
<baronos[work]> А метровые контекстные меню в кде? А долгоиграющий даш и панель в юнити? ))
<stolzus> когда я не могу настроить формат вывода сообщений
<stolzus> в джаббере
<stolzus> и прочее и прочее
<stolzus> кеды как раз хороши тем, что там настраиваемость отличная
<stolzus> меню можно отключить
<[Raiden]> в гном3 можно хоткеи менять. Нужн овключит ьопцию в дконф ,  выбрать пункт меню в нужной программе
<stolzus> юнити - тоже не конфигурируемая штука
<[Raiden]> потом нажать нужынй хоткей
<[Raiden]> потом надо пойти в дконф и отключить это
<[Raiden]> что бы случайно не переназначить
<[Raiden]> так они видят удобство )
<baronos[work]> Вот вы говорите гш надо настраивать, ничего подобного, все работает и пляшет сразу., вот юнити точно надо, этот гемор с компизом не нужный.
<artus> а вам не надоело одно и тоже обсасывать?
<stolzus> эти темы вечны :)
<[Raiden]> да само как-то получается.
 * baronos[work] сел в позу лотоса и расслабился! Ооооооом...
<artus> да просто что не гланеш так вечное нытье на предмет там есть а там поломали
<artus> *я
<[Raiden]> потому, что жалко
<[Raiden]> они поломали мой линукс
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> мс я бы ещё понял. Они частная фирма. А гном - часть проекта гну. Надо было бы какие-то опросы проводить каким должен быть де.
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<stolzus> на опеннете было как раз
<stolzus> что они советоваться начнут
<baronos[work]> Гну - не юникс, гну - антилопа
<[Raiden]> если так , то хорошо. Но лучше бы они начали это делать щё во время гном1
<baronos[work]> Е17
<baronos[work]> Знак забыл(
<baronos[work]> !E17
<ubuntuhelp> nlightenment — это оконный менеджер с открытым исходным кодом для X Window System. Название переводится как «просветление» и часто сокращается до одной буквы E.
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPlaATnlFOs в конце января будет релиз. Можете попробовать.
<baronos[work]> Буква Е, что в конце это выдернутая из слова в начале?)
<[Raiden]> угу
<baronos[work]> Что то обоина в стиле гном 3 на видео)
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе такая обоина по умолч
<[Raiden]> ну или в комплекте не помню
<baronos[work]> Синяя это гномовская, а это пиратская)))
<[Raiden]> )
 * baronos[work] говорит - "да прибудет User...[web]"
<[Raiden]> вот почему тихо
 * D0r1aN -_-
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/620142
<baronos[work]> Я вчера искал онлайн телескоп, нашел только платный((
<brestows> [Raiden]: тепреь можно ставить человечка шагом в один пиксель и представлять как он шагает через краторы :)
<brestows> [Raiden]: сколько фотки две весят?
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<brestows> 232 метра одна которая 128 px
<baronos[work]> Жесть
<brestows> [Raiden]: ничего кардинально нового в видео про kde 4.8 я чтото не увидел 6(
<brestows> :(
<[Raiden]> ну там его и нет. Багфиксы. Дельфин более быстрый и  отрисовка элементов анимирована.
<[Raiden]> оно уже торт )
<brestows> :)
<brestows> я вот c гнома перелазить собираюсь на kde вот и присматриваюсь :)
<[Raiden]> в консоле ещё какие-то опции вернут. КАжетс выбор картинки для фона, в кде 3.х было , в 4.х пока нету.
<[Raiden]> ))
<brestows> [Raiden]: это весомый аргумент...
<[Raiden]> это кстати может обнадеживать. Может спустя пару лет и в гном что-нить вернут, что сча отпилили.
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos[work]> Тыщ
<dredix> hello
<dredix> all
<amarovita> indicator-cpufreq не ставит заказанную частоту проца, да и режим перфоманс, похоже, тоже. Никто не сталкивался? Куда копали?
<baronos[work]> Хмм, была бы раздача айпи адресов по регионам в россии типа краснодарский край 123.01.1.1, или 23.1.1.1
<brestows> baronos[work]: ну и занимались бы писькомерством
<[Raiden]> http://nvworld.ru/news/2011/11/21/#microsoft-patent-acelerated-window-manager  - забавная новость.
<amarovita> Ну вот как им дают такое запатентовать?
<brestows> а что такого?
<brestows> ну запатентовали и делов та :) ничего страшного не случилось :)
<[Raiden]> наверное нет. )
<brestows> но все же тролли патентные достают до мозга костей :(
<shenmue> обрез в руки. и вперед =)
<baronos[work]> В атакуууу!!
<brestows> Вставай, страна огромная,
<brestows> Вставай на смертный бой
<brestows> С фашистской силой темною,
<brestows> С проклятою ордой!Припев:
<brestows> Пусть ярость благородная
<brestows> Вскипает, как волна!
<brestows> Идет война народная,
<brestows> Священная война.Как два различных полюса,
<brestows> Во всем враждебны мы.
<brestows> За свет и мир мы боремся,
<brestows> Они - за царство тьмы.
<artus> @kban brestows 86400 свободен
<baronos[work]> Главное не переусердствовать;)
<shenmue> зря я это ему сказал
<shenmue> чую неладное
<baronos[work]> Типа из серии офисный планктон с пистолетом?)
<shenmue> угу
<baronos[work]> Кстати в гугле удобно переключать г+ акк, мыло и т.д. я сперва думал заморочек много, но вот на дройд это тоже распространилось и пароль и акк второй почты хотя с него ни разу не заходил.
<umren> они за тобой следят
<baronos[work]> Это точно, я ввел поиск по мобильному номеру дома подрубленый к инету, он показал точно где труба находится
<baronos[work]> Хех за то алиби создавать можно)
<SergeyIT> чего-то тихо...
<yacoov> Da_lazy mac?
<baronos[work]> Я дебаты слушаю)
<yacoov> что за дебаты?
<yacoov> с кубани) класс
<Kuloto> Уже проверили)
<yacoov> у тебя хост выдал
<Kuloto> Здравствуйте, друзья. Я хотел бы установить Убунту, но непонятно, какую установку качать. На сайте (ubuntu.ru) даются образы для CD и DVD. В чем разница?
<Kuloto> Размер там тоже разный сильно)
<SergeyIT>  Kuloto, инет у тебя нормальный?
<Kuloto> Ну... не безлимитный, но впринципе не жалко скачать 1,5 Гб (для дивиди). Если там уже почти все будет (я говорю о самой системе). Мне бы не хотелось, чтобы установка что-то докачивала.
<artus> Kuloto, ниче там не будет, и окромя этого еще пол гига ты будеш тянуть с обновлениями )
<artus> смысла вобщем в двд никакого)
<artus> а полность поставить бубунту тебе будет стоить метров 600-700 даже при условии нетинстала, посему надо ли оно тебе тянуть двд решай сам )
<Kuloto> artus: то есть без инета она недоустановится?)
<artus> устоносится, а толку? дров на видео нет на диске, пакеты старые, смысл ?
<Kuloto> artus: для интернета еще драйвер модема надо установить.
<artus> модем какой?
<Kuloto> AnyData (аля скайлинк)
<artus> модель анидаты
<artus> 500й?
<Kuloto> ADU-300A
<artus> ну 500й конечно получше будет, но в принципе береш cd, грузиш ливку, через нм подключаеш инет и ставиш бубунту) оно по ходу и пакеты обновит)
<Kuloto> artus: что значит "через нм"?
<artus> нетворк менеджер
<Kuloto> без дров?
<Kuloto> ИЛи там предустановлены?
<artus> да не надо они ему , если он конечно не сильно заумный
<Kuloto> artus: Хм, спасибо. Но что тогда еще засовывают в дивиди или флэш версию?)
<artus> кучу ненужных вещей )
<artus> ибо смысла в нем вообще нет)
<Kuloto> Хорошо, последую вашему совету)
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> мужики, у меня вопрос, хочу обновиться с 11.04 до 11.10 , раздел /home оставлю, письма в evolution'е останутся?)
<baronos[work]> Конституция у нас туманная, прям как тесты психологов.
<baronos[work]> Амбал, сделай бэкап. Спокойней будет;)
<ambal> baronos[work]: я когда-то его делал, потом присоединить вроде не смог или что-то не получилось, не помню)) сейчас попробую))
<SergeyIT> ambal, зайди в еволюшен и сделай бекап и положи его на флешку.
<ambal> SergeyIT: спс) сейчас сделаю)
<SergeyIT> ambal, в любой момент в новом еволюшене восстановишь
<SergeyIT> ambal, а вообще 11.10 пока не рекомендую, разве что попробовать параллельно
<ambal> SergeyIT: почему? сырая ещё?
<baronos[work]> Поверь ему, он на 12.04 сидит, суровый человек;)
<SergeyIT> ambal, по мне так не юзабельная пока
<SergeyIT> baronos[work], не сижу я на ней.... а готовлюсь в использованию
<baronos[work]> Ну  я же подмигнул, вроде как сарказм, но с ноткой юмора))
<ambal> SergeyIT: посмотрим, как по мне, так и 11.04 тоже не юзабельна, из-за 1 бага без всяких эффектов и юнити сижу до сих пор, когда с ними, то при открытии больше 2х окон все белое становится
<ambal> а в empathy учётки останутся?))
 * SergeyIT вообще эффекты не использует
<SergeyIT>  baronos[work] ;-):P
<ambal> SergeyIT: я уже тоже привык без них, но хочу полноценно ос пользоваться, т.е. захотел перед приходом друзей включил полностью все, чтоб красиво было, не захотел выключил)
<ambal> так что там насчёт empathy?))
<ambal> я к аське паролю не помню))
<baronos[work]> А восстановить религия непозволяет?))
<ambal> не ну лучше пусть останется в учётке empathy пока, потом потеряю её и восстановлю))
<baronos[work]> В гш эмпати прям няшка со своими уведомлениями)
<baronos[work]> А вот чисто теоретически все останется!
<ambal> не охото в общем) да и помимо этой аськи, ещё джаббер, старая аська и тд... лень потом заново всё вводить и все настройки вспоминать, лучше было бы если всё осталось...)
<ambal> останется?)
<ambal> тогда хорошо))
<baronos[work]> Это ьеоретически!
<baronos[work]> Т*
<ambal> ладно, потом если что восстановлю)
<ambal> так... что у меня ещё на очереди..)
<baronos[work]> Давай, если что расскажешь,, да я распечатаю дирным шрифтом "не сцы все останется")))
<baronos[work]> Ж*
<ambal> надо var/tmp скопировать, у меня там порно спрятано)))
<baronos[work]> Забавнл, кто то еще гнуху хранит на компе.
<ambal> а где её хранить?))
<ambal> в облаке?))
<baronos[work]> Она должна с тобой жить, и жрать готовить))
<ambal> baronos[work]: ааа))) ну да))
<navnav> всем доброго времени суток ) ..   кто нибудь когда нибудь ставил бубунту по сети ??? ))
<ambal> не доводилось)
<navnav> блин .. по мануалу всё просто .... а вот dhcp не поднять никак и всё тут!! (((
<navnav> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_ubuntu_%D0%BF%D0%BE_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8
<baronos[work]> А ты как нуфнуф сразу двд качай
<navnav> блин .. ни флешки ни сидюка нету ... есть кросс витая пара ))
<amarovita> navnav: А без dhcp никак? Может статику?
<baronos[work]> А если утром, к примеру у друга/соседа одолжить сдром/флеху и как белый чел-к установить?))
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Есть контакт.
<shenmue> через граб можна образы дисков запускать
<navnav> amarovita: блин... мне кажется из за PPPoE и pppoeconf нифига не хочет ..   в общем суть такая... машина на которой сейчас сижу - имеет 2 сетевухи .. eth0 через локальную петлю (блин.. сложно для меня это .. но вроде как то так) лезет в инет.. а eth1 голая сетевуха, сое
<shenmue> dhcp в убе вроде даже на нетинстале сам запускается
<yacoov> тест
<ubuntuhelp> yacoov, Понг понг понг...
<navnav> shenmue: да .. но pppoe ... и "высокоскоростное подключение" с логином и паролем ... блин ...
<SergeyIT> navnav, если мешает - отключи временно, для установки только
<shenmue> хм... у меня л2тп и высокоскоростное поддключение. как бы гугол + форум провайдера решает
<navnav> вот ifconfig что выдаёт =-O http://paste.ubuntu.com/745352/
<shenmue> а что за пров?
<shenmue> MTU:16436 =)
<navnav> shenmue: авангард-дсл ..    да с интернетом то всё отлично ... вот как dhcp запустить через eth1 чтобы установить по сети на второй комп убунту ..   а про pppoe заговорил, что есть подозрения, что он всё и портит ...
<navnav> отключить - щас попробую .. но думаю врятли )))
<navnav> ща вернусь )))
<shenmue> вот люди сами себе проблемы ищют.
<ambal> а теоретически настройки, кукисы хромиума должны остаться тоже?)
<shenmue> выташи хард из тоо и вставь в этот
<SergeyIT> без проблем скучно
<shenmue> либо сидиром
<SergeyIT> а ведь действительно ось можно и в другом компе поставить, сам так делал )
<shenmue> ты тихо
<ambal> a, baronos[work] ?)
<shenmue> видит цель - препятсвий нет. не мешай ему =)
<baronos[work]> Мне понравилось когда я на одноц матери поставил, а потом на другую поставил и вуаля она работает как будто стояла)
<ambal> а никто не вкурсе, btrfs не допилили, чтобы чинить её после перебоев электричества?) или что круче появилось?)
<baronos[work]> ambal: ты папку бэкапь на случай я про хромиум. А вообще его как бэ и не надо сохранять, если настроена синхрон.
<SergeyIT> или вин вей - копи/пасте в гпартед с диска на диск )
<baronos[work]> У меня красный экран ошибки вылетел типа ядро бтр не хочет видеть)
<shenmue> btrfs вообще еще не допилина
<SergeyIT> ambal, ты ехт4 сначала попробуй
<ambal> baronos[work]: а его и синхронизироватать можно?) я не видел...
<baronos[work]> ambal: ну если есть гугл акк)
<ambal> SergeyIT: я на ext4 давно уже) btrfs пробовал, полетела и починить не смог, пришлось форматнуть всё)
<ambal> baronos[work]: есть гугл акк, где это сделать?)
<baronos[work]> В настройках
<ambal> baronos[work]: o, нашёл, спс)
<baronos[work]> )
<ambal> chromium'у ещё бы заметки, как в опере и хорошо)
<shenmue> хы
<baronos[work]> Расширения смотри может и есть
<ambal> ток пароль не помню от гуглоАкка)
<baronos[work]> У меня всего два расширения)
<shenmue> ну все из оперы воруют =( при этом ее шнягой называют =(
<ambal> смотрел, фигня какая-та там)
<baronos[work]> Опера шняшка)
<Kuloto> shenmue +1
<ambal> baronos[work]: у меня тоже, для ctrl-z и ещё чего-то)
<baronos[work]> Адблок, и спид диал 2 ))
<ambal> да, опера крутая, но памяти много ест, chromium почти то что надо))
<shenmue> оО
<shenmue> лана молчим а то нахилаваррим на неделю банов
<Nor8> https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/natty-quasi-rolling  Пользовался кто-нибудь? Поделитесь впечатлениями.
<baronos[work]> Вчера заметил что хромиум быстрей хрома, но хромиум спотыкпется часто)
<Nor8> artus: Здесь?
<artus> местами
<ambal> shenmue: не ну ест же действительно, под 200мб у меня ела она, это же слишком
<shenmue> убунтариум на хабре ппц. "релиз бла блабла" "след название дистра бла бла бла" "убунту теперь еще и на бла бла бла"
<shenmue> и так по кругу весь убунтариум
<Nor8> artus: 64-битный минт не ставил на полноценное железо?
<artus> не
<ambal> shenmue: и всякие почтовые клиенты, irc мне ни к чему в ней
<Nor8> artus: А на виртуалке запустил?
<artus> угу
<Nor8> artus: Как пофиксил проблему с грубом?
<ambal> вроде всё, пошёл ставить, спасибо всем за помощь) жаль пиво кончается)
<baronos[work]> Ну и как вам гминт-шелл?))
<artus> Nor8, апдейт&апгрейд сделай перед установкой) оно по ходу не перечитывает репы)
<shenmue> так рц же еще
<Nor8> Не помогло, при установке выдает ошибку при создании пользователя и все, больше не хочет.
<Nor8> shenmue: Ну не настолько же рц, что даже не устанавливается )))
<Nor8> Альфа версии и то работают у других )))
 * shenmue никогда себе не будет брать 64 битный комп с амд и ати
<shenmue> и тогда будет все рабоать =)
<baronos[work]> Твой комп революцию замутил он требует настоящий гном шелл)
<Nor8> shenmue У меня не ати
<baronos[work]> shenmue: амд феном 4ядрышка без нареканий)) но, с нвидией правда))
<shenmue> это твой первый шаг на пути к правильному
<shenmue> просто то тут то там натыкаюсь на проблемы 64 битных систем и делаю выводы. вообще не видел смысла в 64 битной архитектуре для домашнего использования
<Nor8> Да нормально амд проц работает, не разгоняется, конечно, так хорошо как новые интель,  но все же.
<Nor8> Если по дефолту оставить, то и не заметишь разницы.
<baronos[work]> Да нормуль с нвиди прокатит)
<shenmue> Nor8 как заметить если не устонавливается =))
<Nor8>  Ты на интеле поставил?
<shenmue> у меня комп 2002 года
<shenmue> интел пэнь четыре
<Nor8>  Ты бе еще с процом 1995 года пытался тут "морали" читать :-D
<Nor8> А видео карта у тебя какая, Рива ТНТ? ))))
<shenmue> но начиная с четверок поддерживает 64 архитектуру. мне было влом ставить из за замороженного на то время флэш
<shenmue> Nor8 ты можешь стебатся и дальше однако у меня все работает стабильно. а вот у тебя проблемы.
<Nor8> shenmue: Ты читать умеешь? )))
<baronos[work]> А замены флеша нету? Какой нить альтернативы?
<shenmue> gnash
<shenmue> хтмл5 и чот еще такое было
<ambal> почему-то после разметки пишет: корневая файловая система не определена, вы можете её выбрать в меню разметки - почему? я всё сделал, выбрал
<User809[web]> Может кто нибудь сказать стоит ли ставить линукс дома? Всегда пользовался виндой, но давно хочу попробовать линукс, и не знаю с чего начать)
<ambal> User809[web]: если не играешь в игры, да)
<User809[web]> <+ambal> а если изредка бывает?)
<SergeyIT> ambal, выбери где / будет
<ambal> SergeyIT: блин, точно, я там /usr выбрал, совсем забыл уже, как ставить
<ambal> SergeyIT: спс)
<SergeyIT> ambal, повторенье - ать ученья )
<SergeyIT> мать
<ambal> User809[web]: тогда приготовься ковыряться, чтоб настроить, виндовские игры в линуксе капризная штука)
<User809[web]> <+ambal>просто до ужаса интересно почему те кто сидят на линуксе так ругают винду) решил вот сам удостовериться)
<SergeyIT> User809[web], не все
<shenmue> о как легко и просто. .cue->mp3 . одной строчкой и нет проблем ^^
<SergeyIT> shenmue, в С++ давно так
<shenmue> я то не кодер
<shenmue> зато гуглер =)
<userubuntu234> Здравствуйте. у каждого браузера свой кеш?
<rekcuFniarB> Да
<userubuntu234> из-за кеша интернет через модем может виснуть?
<userubuntu234> ?
<rekcuFniarB> userubuntu234: нет конечно
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-22
<Ilshat> кто нибудь имел дело с openvz?
<sharikoff> artus: ping
<sharikoff> Ilshat: kvm nash vibor
<sharikoff> a luchshe vmvare esxi
<Ilshat> vmvare для vds не очень
<Ilshat> sharikoff: кстати. я с днс таки не разобрался. настраивал named. но пока безрезультатно
<sharikoff> dik pochitay v inete
<sharikoff> tam vse est
<sharikoff> sorry za translit netu russkoy raskladki
<Ilshat> как можно проверить работоспособность?
<sharikoff> i kto tebe skazal chto vmvare ne ochen
<Ilshat> вроде локально работает
<sharikoff> nslookup host
<sharikoff> ili dig @voyserv host
<sharikoff> *tvoyserv
<Ilshat> sharikoff: вообщем в ресолв прописал свой ns. и по nslookup определил ip.
<sharikoff> teper u registratora nado delegirovat domen na tvoy dns server
<Ilshat> локальный и внешний результат у dig разный )) т.к. у самого домена прописан другой ns
<Ilshat> у домена сервера*
<Ilshat> sharikoff: если на другом сервере прописать в ресолв этот ns. не работает. с внешкой все плохо.
<sharikoff> u registratora nado delegirovat domen na tvoy dns server
<sharikoff> togda on budet otvetstvennim za tvoyu zonu
<sharikoff> za tvoy domen
<Ilshat> sharikoff: ясн. надо найти только секондари
<sharikoff> ya je te skazal
<sharikoff> ya pomogu
<Ilshat> sharikoff: я помню. но сперва надо мне найти тестовый домен. с рабочим пока не хочу эксперементировать
<sharikoff> nu vse v tvoih rukah
<Ilshat> sharikoff: вообщем домен askarovo.ru  , что от меня надо?
<sharikoff> v privat
<Collin1> qq fll
<Collin1> all*
<baronos[work]> Игра для дрода 25м тел мне яростно хочет сказать, что качай через вайфай или не качай вообще.
<Ilshat> сегодня услышал профессию "андролог"
<baronos[work]> Хехе, забавно, это психолог по части андроид влияния на психику и подсознание?))
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а почему такая команда не пашет
<jlewka> ort Packet? | uniq -d | grep  Packet?
<jlewka> как в grep правильно передать данные?
<User409[web]> всем привет
<User409[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174186.msg1295726#msg1295726
<User409[web]> не подскажите, как мне это самому сделать? в след. раз
<User409[web]> написано в самом низу
<User409[web]> пора бежать, напишите плиз в теме - подробно (с безопасным режимом пользоваться пока не научился)
<User409[web]> ктрл+алт+ф1 и т.д. не работал там (такое не предлагать)
<User409[web]> всем счастлиго
<Ilshat> как разорвать установленные tcp соединения?
<markmx> Такс
<markmx> а тут офтопить на тему убунты мона? вопрос касается некоторой финансовой стороны =)
<markmx> 11 утра все спят наверное, давайте скомпилим что нить
<baronos> ну все я своб теорию на практике проверил, теперь можно смело через чрут с лайф сд заходить и ставить дрова например на АТИ))))
<SergeyIT> baronos, а зачем?
<markmx> баранос - лучше удалять дрова для ати и ставить иксорг ир жить по человечески
<markmx> а еще лучше взять ноут с нвидиа и тогда даже опенарена летает
<markmx> на форуме ненашел раздела о приеме на работу, где там можно объявочку оставить?
<baronos> SergeyIT: К примеру у чел-ка не запускает дрова, и не грузится ось, ктрл+альт+ф1 не работает, а хорг показывает то что дрова либо не подходят или еще что то)
<baronos> лог хорг*
<SergeyIT> baronos, комп проще поменять
<baronos> SergeyIT: не спорю
<baronos> чрут рулиз) мне понравился квест, жаль легкий оказался)
<SergeyIT> baronos, и чего в нем такого? 1 раз пользовался (груб ставил) - обычная тулза
<markmx> админа мне дадут с навыками пихипишинга?
<Ilshat> хех )
<SergeyIT> markmx, так пхп-ком стать неделя всего нужна
<markmx> отлично =) давай в личку, расскажу условия =)
<SergeyIT> markmx, а мне не надо )
<markmx> на форуме надо раздел для эйчаринга... ато на канале офтопить нехорошо на енты темы
<markmx> или я плохо искал, есть у нас там что нить такое?
<liveadmin> прочитал как - канал для "энчатинга"... Сразу вспомнились задротские времена в wow...
<markmx> в общем в организациях отписал, надеюсь не забанят нафиг =)
<SergeyIT> markmx, зайди на #spblug спросить, может помогут...
<Ilshat> чето на удаленном сервере у консольных редакторов не отображает цвета
<yacoov> nsdap
<yacoov>  да да
<makita420> dfgdfg
<makita420> f
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> поставил 11.10, как включить вязкие окна и тд..? а то как-будто без дров...) только юнити есть) дрова стоят, как включить compiz? или с юнити нельзя?)
<chapt> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<chapt> система - параметры - менеджер настройки compizconfig
<chapt> и там будет огромная куча настроек )
<ambal> chapt: спс)
<chapt> господа, кто в курсе, где эклипсина логи хранит, что то найти не могу
<[Raiden]> вязкие окна отличный эффект. После него десктоп как не живой )
<skai-falkorr> надоедают быстро
<skai-falkorr> хотя в ожидании желеить окна затягивает
<[Raiden]> правда у меня его его делает kwin
<skai-falkorr> я смотрел в кедах. в компизе оно конечно пожелеистее (у кед они менее упругие по дефолту.надо ползунки крутить) но так то одно и тоже
<SergeyIT> окна не подушка, однако
<Amblnb> Стиль падушек и облаков у макак однако
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> почему-то 11.10 кажется заметно медленней с эффектами, в 11.04 даже с кубом так не тормозила... никто не знает почему?)
<artus> когда кажетцо - креститцо надо
<ambal> artus: да не кажется, а действительно медленней намного, тормозит всё, музыка даже тормозит, когда в empathy новое сообщение приходит
<artus> а нафига было ставить 11.10 ? чтоб ныть что все тормозит? )))
<ambal> artus: дык должно быть, чем новей, тем быстрей))
<artus> кто те такую чуш то сказал
<mortuary> Добрый день имею XFCE 4.8 и при отмонтировании твердотелого usb накопителя все время вижу надпись "Идет запись данных" жму ОК, после чего папка в /media отмаунтится а значок на дескопе остается висеть... ЧЯДН? или это особенности крысы такая?
<ambal> artus: ладно, а как в юнити новые иконки добавлять?)
<artus> ambal, и да, ты на новое железо новую бубунту натягиваеш? ))) типа последнюю бубунту на i7 или чего там есть
<ambal> artus: не новое, но нормальное, только карта слабая, 6100 встроенная
<mortuary> ну что никто на крысе не сидит, все на юнити перелезли и брутального нового гнома?)
<artus> крыс ненужен так как есть вротой гном
<ambal> так как в юнити новые иконки добавлять?)
<artus> незнаю) не пользую
<ambal> ясно))
<mortuary> artus, можно и на форк... но да я не к тому,  я к тому, что может кто сталкивался с тем что значек диска не отваливается при отмонтировании, мелочь, а не приятно же.
<artus> mortuary, ну глюки крыса же, очевидно )
<mortuary> artus, очевидно, лечить же!
<mortuary> именно с одним хардом такая беда
<Infra_3600> юнити вполне съедобен )
<Infra_3600> дело привычки )
<mortuary> Infra_3600, я знаю) у меня на работе машина слабая)
<Infra_3600> mortuary, еще LXDE посмотри )
<artus> mortuary, тебя жестоко обманули сказав что крыс кушает меньше гнома) ставил бы уже lxde )
<Infra_3600> !!
<mortuary> Infra_3600, я смотрел мне не нравится оно
<artus> тогда бубунта 10.4.3 самое оно с гномом
<mortuary> artus, может и обманули, но у меня по крайней мере окно не сворачивается по пять минут тут, уже радует
<mortuary> может правда на десятку слесть
<Infra_3600> IceWM )
<mortuary> этого не крутил еще
<mortuary> да на самом деле мне крыс нравится, минималистичный такой
<mortuary> как в старые добрые)
<mortuary> иконка только раздажает, что не отваливается - даже ручками не хочет
 * Infra_3600 задосил иксы, держа F11 на окне с mc. полминуты отходило, не могло заголовки прорисовать. C2D E8400 / 8G DDR2-800/ Radeon HD 3450. дебиан SQUEEZE i686-bigmem и много всего понаоткрыто )
<mortuary> а кстати как убунта на i процы встает, есть смысл вообще?
<umren> неособо
<umren> если у тебя только не ферма для брутформа хешей
<umren> брутфорса
<mortuary> да хочется бук на i и бубунтой, да видно не судьба еще - я думал уже почеками
<artus> эммм, а что там чекать то?
<artus> может я конечно чего то не понимаю
<mortuary> может я тоже) но народ плювался, что с графикой плохо работает
<artus> причем здесь проц к графике ?
<mortuary> дык графика вроде встроенная
<umren> это отдельный чип
<umren> к процу отношение не имеет
<umren> процу пофиг какая ос
<umren> а бук, лучше макбук купи
<mortuary> umren, может и лучше, а денег много стоит
<umren> а каков бюджет?
<mortuary> 25 к
<jlewka> млин... работать лень...
<jlewka> может кому чем то помочь надо?)
<ambal> jlewka: да, skype с юнити не дружит, как его самого открыть, а не чат?) не могу объяснить)
<jlewka> а что пишит при запуске через консоль?
<ambal> jlewka: сейчас попробую)
<SergeyIT> юнити ни с кем не дружит
<baronos> гш няшка)
<sharikoff> artus: ping
<artus> sharikoff, pong
<sharikoff> у тя астер жив исчо?
<artus> угу
<artus> а должен помереть?
<sharikoff> не
<ambal> jlewka: возможно была запущена ещё 1 копия skype
<sharikoff> город где берешь?
<artus> пока не беру, вот думаю где взять
<jlewka> ambal, выключи все и запусти
<artus> sharikoff, пока только на gsm рулю
<sharikoff> как?
<artus> модемы )))
<sharikoff> ясно
<artus> sharikoff, ищу чего нить для cdma
<sharikoff> artus: а гдегород думаешь?
<artus> да у нас как то с городом пичалька , надо щас в боярке родить город, есть у них сип, только он каакой то мутный , астериск не заводит его
<ambal> jlewka: сейчас брузер тоже закрою)
<artus> sharikoff, в рашке сип кошерный по городу, у нас мобильно дешевле )) вобщем маразм )
<sharikoff> мде..
<artus> угу ((
<User123[web]> день добрый
<User123[web]> сегодня пришло обновление, после чего все панели исчезди
<User123[web]> 11,10
<sharikoff> и тебе не хворать
<kyshtynbai> Юнити такое юнити?
<User123[web]> да
<kyshtynbai> apt-get install gnome-shell и выбираешь при логине гном-классик
<User123[web]> а, да обновилось ядро до 13, загружаюсь на 12 все ок
<User123[web]> попробую поставить гном, спасибо
<SergeyIT> User123[web], никогда не торопись обновляться... 2-3 дня подожди
<[Raiden]> (17.11.2011 22:18:19) Агафонов: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/132819/ => http://s1.ubuntu.ru:6969/ :)
<kyshtynbai> Убунта с предустановленными свистоперделками? Сомнительна польза ея.
<User615[web]> Есть тут кто нибудь?
<UA1000> Кто-нибудь знает секреты для роутеров trendnet, в частности как активировать telnet ?
<[Raiden]> в офиц мануале нету?
<[Raiden]> User615[web]: ды есть кто-то
<UA1000> нет, молчок, хотя в исходниках прошивки я видел telnetd
<User615[web]> У меня странный глюк настройки эмеральда 0.9.4 под xubuntu 11.10. С компизом. Блюр тайт-бара делает только когда окно максимизировано. А так - нет.
<jlewka> а можно через netstat увидеть то то показывает arp
<jlewka> или его аналог, просто чего arp  молчит...
<jlewka> увидеть соответствие ip и маков
 * UA1000 slaps jlewka around a bit with a large trout
<califf1>  !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<califf1> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<baronos> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<baronos> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<baronos> да фиг с ним поставлю гш 3,3,2 :D
<rekcuFniarB> !2rule
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='2rule'
<baronos> гадство, 3,3,2 твик тул не допилили, через дконф приходиться править темы, и комбинации некоторых клавишь сломались)
<kyshtynbai> Кто какую смотрелку картинок юзает? Интересует быстрая и со скроллингом картинок колесом мыши + возможности простого редактирования.
<umren> yo
<baronos> где aria2 держит конфиги настройки?
<User814[web]> добрый вечер
<kyshtynbai> Ку
<User814[web]> есть проблема с установкой Ubuntu, ноут Asus не пускает в bios с помощью клавишь F2, delit, F8 не заходит. Во время установки с помощью Wubi выдает ошибку, помошник загрузки с CD так же выдает ошибку. Может в реестре что поменять нужно?
<artus> в каком нафиг реестре? разберись для начала с документацией к ноуту )
<User814[web]> отсутствует
<kyshtynbai> Ну а чо пишет когда не пускает?
<artus> User814[web], пиши письма производителю
<User814[web]> сразу винда грузится
<kyshtynbai> Гугли модель ноута типа asus модель как войти в сетап
<User814[web]> везде пишут F2, но нихрена не получается
<shenmue> ну как бы убунту тут не причем
<kyshtynbai> ну эскейп попробуй, вообще это странно.
<shenmue> всем пыщ кстати
<shenmue> baronos, ты дома?
<User814[web]> эскейп просто работает как три волшебные клаивши, ctrl+alt+delete
<kyshtynbai> какая модель?
<User814[web]> x5dij
<baronos> shenmue: ага)
<shenmue> baronos, вах гони обои.
<User814[web]> Asus X5DIJ
<baronos> shenmue: тебе которые стандартные в бубне?)
<shenmue> baronos, нет конечно. они в репах мяты есть
<kyshtynbai> User814[web]: попробуй всё же погуглить мануал, даже на сайте асуса это можно сделать. так же попробуй другие функциональные клавиши, типа f8 f10 f12
<baronos> shenmue: если я правильно понял то это они  http://minus.com/lv4U9kLI4lb2e
<shenmue> может забыл. просто случайно картинки удалил вместе с хоум конфигами когда ос чистил. вот просто снова обои собираю
<User814[web]> пробовал и F8 - предлагает провести проверку диска, F10, F11 -  вообще нет реакции
<aleksei`> всем ку
<kyshtynbai> ctrl+f2
<baronos> супер комбинация ctrl+shift+alt+r )) по крайней мере лучше чем myrecorddesktop))
<User814[web]> видно не судьба поставить Ubuntu придется с виндойммучиться, задолбал этот Widows тупит страшно.
<kyshtynbai> по-моему ты рановато опускаешь руки)
<shenmue> за ос следить надо. а проблема в тебе. лень инструкцию прочитать
<baronos> shenmue: ну как? надо было от себя еще тебе запихать фоток :D
<User814[web]> может нахрен разобрать и отсоединить жесткий, по любому bios загрузит
<shenmue> baronos это ж обои из 11 10
<baronos> shenmue: а тебе какие надо?
<User814[web]> может быть, мануал чтать реально лень
<shenmue> User814[web] спасение утопающих дело самих утопающих
<artus> а нафиг такие в линукс идут, если он не могут осилить поиск биоса у себя же в ноуте?
<artus> венда ваше все
<kyshtynbai> Ну, с таким подходом может и правда нечего делать на линуксах.
<shenmue>  baronos принципиально новые нескучные =)
<baronos> shenmue: залез бы на девиантарт да накачал бы что душе угодно на все случаи настроения)
<sovn> Товарищи, кто-нибудь выложить список всех установленных пакетов в свежепоставленной убунте 11.10?  (Вывод dpkg --get-selections "*" или aptitude search ~i\!~M))
<sovn> *может выложить?
<User814[web]> у меня на всех компах Ubuntu  стоит, а этот корпоративный
<shenmue> sovn тут врядли такие есть. ибо обновы + дрова+кодеки и влц  вообщем весь джентельменский набор будет
<baronos> shenmue: щас я балдю от этой http://i.minus.com/i1kBJiYDJozoX.png
<kyshtynbai> sovn: сорри я на десятке.
<kyshtynbai> в виртуалке поставь да и посмотри
<sovn> Понятно.  Видимо, по-другому не получится
<shenmue> можно с лайв сиди. там правда ядра будут не те которые ставятся. а так все тоже самое
<sovn> Ясно. Качну образ
<shenmue> ну и gparted поставленный. вроде различий больше нет
<sovn> хорошо. Погуглю еще, может, такой список существует
<Onkeltem> Сейчас кидал в суп черный перец и считаю: один, два, ... деять, одиннадцать, двенадцать, час.
<Onkeltem> пора переходить на нормальный график
<[Raiden]> тем у кого нвидия http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32366
 * Onkeltem продолжает мечтать
<Onkeltem> А на ssd поставлю всё, кроме /home и /var... а их - на обычный
<Onkeltem> думаю так ssd проживет максимально долго
<artus> Onkeltem, ext2 выбирай для ssd
<Onkeltem> artus: хм, а почему? где-то можно почитать об этом?
<Onkeltem> artus: ext4 вклюает же в себя все фишки ext2? Соответственно и тюнинговать должо быть можно
<shenmue> ext4 и отключить журналирование
<artus> что почему, в скорости не проигрывает ext4 , журналирования нет
<shenmue> а вообще манова по ssd полно
<artus> а смысл в ext4 без журналирования?
<Onkeltem> shenmue: а, ну это понятно, разумеется отключу.
<shenmue> а смысл в ssd ? если они такие немощные
<Onkeltem> Кстати, не помните какой свичик в sysctl.conf позволяет делать отложенную запись на жесткий?
<[Raiden]> смысл в ссд есть, особенно на ноуте. Вот парить мозг отключениями журнала смысла нет.
<[Raiden]> если не брак, года 3 , может 5 проживет
<[Raiden]> смотря какое поколение ссд.
<Onkeltem> shenmue: как это не мощные? очень даже...
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: я неизменно смотрю на Intel 510 series. Это самое лучшее?
<shenmue> хм... моему харду 9 лет =)
<Onkeltem> shenmue: нашел чем гордиться )
<shenmue> конечно. качеством
<[Raiden]> ну, интел хорошие, да. Crucial M4 ещё возможно.
<[Raiden]> Crucial тм микрона, а эта фирма делает память дольше, чем я знаком с компами )
<shenmue> больше года то есть =)
<[Raiden]> да уж больше 10
<[Raiden]> на ноуте быстырй старт софтин и жор ваттов как минимум в 2 раза  мень че хдд, а скорее в 3. Линшим не будет.
<[Raiden]> Да и на десктоп есть смысл, особенн оесли есть сата3 контроллер.
<[Raiden]> последие линейки уже читают 400 и даже 500+ мб\с
<[Raiden]> с предыдущими моделями ещё мог рейд 0 из 2-3 хдд поспорить, сча уже нет.
<User814[web]> что за херня - Произошла ошибка: Could not retrieve the required installation files это пишет после запуска wubi
<shenmue> хы
<baronos> [Raiden]: у тебя в кде комбинация ctrl+shift+alt+r работает на запись раб.стола?
<shenmue> на это тебе ответит великий игрек а тчк рэ ю
<baronos> вот теперь можно и гш 3,3,2 юзать))
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: спасибо за инфу.
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: для десктопчика. С ноутами я решил подзавязать, а если и буду брать, то что-нить выдающееся, типа Air или просто PowerBook Pro
<artus> [Raiden], вот только 500+ мб\с для дома ну нинафиг не надо)
<Onkeltem> MacBook прошу прощения
<Onkeltem> artus: надо-надо. Много софта пускается. Хочу собрать hi-end девелоперскую станцию )
<Onkeltem> Один eclipse чего только стоит [чертыхается]
<Onkeltem> Или взять 3 обычных харда - 1 под систему, 2 под home, 3 под /var/lib с базами.
<Onkeltem> может выйти замечательный boost
<userubuntu234> Здравствуйте. в doc нумерация стоит. При копировании любого текста номер тоже копируется, хотя ты его и не выделил. Как исправить это?
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: можно вставлять Ctrl-shift+v
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: тогда правда всё форматирование потрётся
<artus> userubuntu234, ты каналом не ошибся?
<Onkeltem> artus: тоже подумал, но тут вроде нет каналов про жопенофис, и уж точно нет русскоязычных
<artus> Onkeltem, а кого это волнует? )))
<Onkeltem> ну, тоже верно )
<baronos> ну ничего, я вот про гном шелл общаюсь через гуго транслит и нормуль и настроил то что не получалось
<Onkeltem> baronos: качай скилл на /j #English :)
<baronos> гугло*
<baronos> Onkeltem: он у меня и так прокачивается на гш канале по тихой)
<Onkeltem> А я вот наглость прокачиваю. Раньше когда спрашивали сколько стоит сделать сайт, говорил 20-30, теперь 80-100. Один фиг заказов нет )
<SergeyIT> сделать стоит столько сколько это стоит
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: вот именно!
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, ... но не факт, что столько заплатят
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: чаще перерабатывается по сравнению с запланированным. Прям rule of thumb
<umren> все уснули уже?
<umren> можно жестко оффтопить?
<kyshtynbai> Да.
<stolzus> umren: советую начать с "леннарт молодец. бинарные форматы рулят"
<stolzus> если хочешь дикого и бешеного флуда :)
<SergeyIT> это и всё?
<baronos> айфон 6 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz_AU2eSjdg&feature=related
<artus> ))
<baronos> няшный пинальти)) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osea0FmZIFI
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-23
<Ilshat> мой слабенький сервак всю ночь носиловали smtp запросами. под утро упал (
<druid_> Добрый день, ценители ubuntu
<druid_> У меня есть вопрос по одному багу
<druid_> Если ваш рабочий стол заблокирован (т.е. екран) и в этот момент стартует update-manager, но его не видно. Есть только значёк на панели
<druid_> Может кто-то что-то подскажет?
<adminn> 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected что это значит?
<chapt> подозреваю что скобку где то забыл поставить )
<adminn> я приложение запустил
<Infra_3600> adminn, неожиданное открытие скобки.
<adminn> скачал upx с офф.сайта, запустил, а там эта ошибка
<Infra_3600> adminn, недопиленное приложение фрешмито )
<Infra_3600> adminn, проверь MD5 хэш скачанного
<adminn> там нету
<VMV> всем привет
<Infra_3600> очень серьёзный официальный сайт. нет даже MD5 )
<VMV> после вчерашнего обновления 11.10 (ядро, компиз, CUPS, офис и что-то еще) отвалился интернет, причем к вайфаю подключается, но не пингует даже роутер, куда нужно копать?
<VMV> пробовал напрямую провод втыкать, но тогда он к сети не подключается совсем
<Infra_3600> VMV, ifconfig -a и route -n запастебинить ?
<VMV> да я сейчас не за ноутом(( но буду пробовать то, что посоветуете, и потом отпишусь
<baronos> хола хола)
<VMV> Infra_3600: на что там нужно обратить внимание?
<Infra_3600> VMV, чтобы нужный интерфейс был поднят и на нём адрес был нужный, позволяющий хотя бы роутер пинговать
<VMV> ну интерфейс поднят, ипшник роутер назначает, но на этом все
<Infra_3600> VMV, с небольшой долей вероятности в файрволе может быть дело еще
<VMV> ничего больше не работает
<VMV> отключал фаервол
<VMV> до обновления все работало, потом после обновления перестало, один раз включилось снова, смог зайти на роутер, вышел проверил еще раз апдейты, и все, инет снова пропал, но уже насовсем
<VMV> и еще панели юнити отвалились, но я думаю что это компиз после обновлений что-то с настройками начудил
<Infra_3600> VMV, отключал файрвол т.е. все цепочки очищены и политика по умолчанию ACCEPT в netfilter ?
<Infra_3600> *политики
<Infra_3600> странно вобще то
<Infra_3600> после обновления
<VMV> и кстати, как хоткеями можно выйти из сеанса в юнити?)
<Infra_3600> в консоль Ctrl + Alt + F1 попробуй
<Infra_3600> а
<Infra_3600> из сеанса
<VMV> ага
<VMV> чтоб не ребутать
<Infra_3600> ну из консоли Desktop Manager перезапустить попробовать )
<Infra_3600> в случае GDM3 это выглядит как /etc/init.d/gdm3 restart
<baronos> хехе, у меня гш вчера мутировал, а сегодня опять вернулся в исходное состояние)) там где смена статуса акк появилось "Занят" а сейчас только "Доступен/Недоступен" О_о
<Infra_3600> как в убунте не знаю )
<VMV> а если перейти по Ctrl+Alt+F1 то это команда тоже сработает?) или попробует в этом tty ее выполнить?
<VMV> *в том tty, в который перешел
<Infra_3600> ну в консоле можно да, сначала по Ctrl+Alt+F1 зайти, залогиниться и выполнить. но сначала можно /etc/init.d/gdm3 status посмотреть
<Infra_3600> выдаст чт-то типо .... is running
<Infra_3600> бо в эмуляторе терминала DM перезапускать как-то абсурдно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нибудь ковырял серьезно MobilePartner?
<baronos> ух ты, 290 дрова прилетели для нвидиа)
<Ilshat> baronos видимо для 11ой только
<baronos> Ilshat: наверно)
<baronos> Ilshat: а у тебя ппа xswat стоит?
<Ilshat> нет
<Ilshat> а толк вообще есть от обновления? ) если я не играю
<baronos> Мне для гш))
<Ilshat> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<baronos> Да и вообще, я люблю последнии версии)
<Ilshat> у меня стоит 195 версия
<SergeyIT> baronos, и как 12.04 работает?
<baronos> SergeyIT: не пробовал, она меня бесит, я немогу поставить администратора, через консоль работает, а через гуй не хочет)
<Ilshat> 12.04 бетка?
<SergeyIT> baronos, какого админа поставить?
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, еще и альфы нет
<Ilshat> а че за тогда 12 )
<SergeyIT> девелопмент версия
<baronos> SergeyIT: Тип учетной записи по дефолту при установки ставится "Обычный"(( а на разблокировку пароль не принимает, а через консоль я не знаю как поменять на администратора
<SergeyIT> baronos, у меня все нормально
<baronos> Ты обновлял 11,10 до 12,04?
<SergeyIT> да
<baronos> А чистая установка вот так подводит)
<SergeyIT> так чистой еще и нет
<baronos> Альтернейт нормуль ставится)
<baronos> а десктоп только на виртуалку ставится)
<baronos> лично у меня*
<SergeyIT> не мучай инсталяторы - это самое сырое, что в новой версии есть
<baronos> А я пока успокоился на счет 12,04)) Пока посижу спокойно в 11,10-GS))
<SergeyIT> так и я работаю в 10.04 )
<baronos> :)
<baronos> Люблю среду, свежие серии сериалов))
<SergeyIT> хотя скоро перебегу на 12 постоянно
<SergeyIT> а пахнут как не свежие )
<baronos> хехе)
<baronos> Будешь рапорты отправлять о багах?)
<baronos> они с альфы начнут принимать багрепорты?
<SergeyIT> посмотрю, что за баги. Сейчас вот софтваре центр поломали, но это они и сами знают )
<kyshtynbai> Софтваре центр? А ты его юзал когда-нибудь)?
<SergeyIT> О, а сегодня уже работает )
<SergeyIT> kyshtynbai, в 10.04 не юзал, а в 12 пробовал, но он задумчивый очень, но работает
<ur5imw> работаю  через ТОР но на некоторых сайтах опознают, куки чистил
<ur5imw> вчем может быть проблема?
<baronos> сц и в 11.10 задумчивый)
<baronos> SergeyIT: кстати систем монитор быстро закрывается, без задержки?
<SergeyIT> baronos, не быстро
<baronos> понятно, что то он странно работает(
<SergeyIT> baronos, версия 3.2.1
<baronos> ага
<SergeyIT> кстати, наконец нетверк тулз починили - теперь запоминает ранее введенные адреса
<baronos> такоя штука, радиотрей не юзает глобальные клавиши Play/Stop пока не запустишь ритмбокс, как узнать что ритмбок запускает такое что позваляет управлять через комбинации?
<Ilshat> baronos: видимо инициализирует клавиши
<Ilshat> чтобы событие возникало
<baronos> хмм, щас буду ковырять ритмбокс, надо к радиотрей привязать это событие)
<baronos> походу в GStreamer дело.
<baronos> Надо теперь вычеслить что имеено ритмбокс использует)
<kyshtynbai> А кто-нибудь empathy юзает в десятке? Что-то не догоню, как список контактов айсикю вызвать)
<baronos> вот че нашел media_player_key_pressed
<kyshtynbai> А я понял он при закрытии в трее почему-то не появляется
<dwarder> как сделать чтобы ctrl-r работало в zend-studio?
<baronos> нашел, http://paste.ubuntu.com/746807/ это появляется когда ритмбокс не запусщен и глобалкей не работает
<dwarder> это я говорю про то когда раскладка русская
<dwarder> на английской работает
<kyshtynbai> А догнал. Он типа в конвертик сворачивается.
<kaziev-95> привет народ
<baronos> ппц, нашел плагин который ритмбокс запускает, а как его в радиотрей заставить работать хз, печалька(
<kaziev-95> почему убунту долго загружает сайты?
<yacoov> убунтоиды
<kaziev-95> ))))
<yacoov> казиев с лайф сд?
<baronos> а может интерент слабенький?
<baronos> В винде поди на опере с турбо сидел?
<yacoov> оО
<yacoov> опера зло)
<yacoov> линукс минск крутой хост)
<kaziev-95> С интернетом всё в порядке.
<SergeyIT> kaziev-95, ленивая она просто
<kaziev-95> вот видео - http://www.kurah.net/hackersoft/out-2.ogv
<kaziev-95> :-)
<SergeyIT> kaziev-95, адреса резолвятся медленно, похоже
<|rapidsp|> re
<|rapidsp|> кто юзал pkcs#11 + kerberos?
<baronos> kaziev-95: в хроме попробуй
<|rapidsp|>  unable to get PAM_KRB5CCNAME что может значить?
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, http://fixunix.com/kerberos/60970-pam_krb5-unable-get-pam_krb5ccname-assuming-non-kerberos-login.html
<User737[web]> baronos: тест
<baronos> урааааа, я сделал уведомления в weechat))
 * Onkeltem радуется за baronos
<baronos> хехе)) спасиб))
<ambal> q2all)
<|rapidsp|> SergeyIT, спасибо, там я уже был :)
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, не за что ). Там рядом еще такие же ссылки есть
<ambal> почему-то перестал запускаться banshee, думаю ребут поможет, но не всегда же теперь перезагружаться, когда он заглючит, в общем хотелось бы разобраться в проблеме) вот лог: http://paste.pro/5135788 помогите, плз, может кто сталкивался
<baronos> ambal: юзай ритмбокс)
<ambal> baronos: да не, зачем, меня и banshee всем устраивает)
<baronos> ambal: его все ровно в 12,04 уберут, так что привыкай к ритмбоксу) он отлично работает)
<ambal> baronos: хм.. да? ок, сношу банши, ставлю ритмбокс тода))
<baronos> вот и славно) трам пам пам)
<ambal> baronos: )))
<vir0id> ставьте АмарОК и всё будет Ок
<baronos> Забавно, сначало обновление nvidia-current пришло, спустя 2 часа nvidia-setting))
<SergeyIT> baronos, а через сутки все по-новой, ошибки исправляют )
<Ilshat> че-то у меня один процесс не может отправить больше 5 писем
<baronos> SergeyIT: хехе)
<Onkeltem> У меня разрыв шаблонов. Оказывается только мы используем много скобок: "))"
<Onkeltem> На #English'е мне только что пояснили
<Onkeltem> Одного полного смайла ":)" им достаточно
<Onkeltem> У нас же получается, что 1 скобка - эти ты типа недостаточно рад
<Onkeltem> Ну вот шлешь ты кому-нить что-то смешной, а тебе в ответ: ")"
<Onkeltem> Сразу думаешь - вот урод
<baronos> хмм, на канале гнома они тоже только :) ставят, а я как Орус))))
<Onkeltem> А если несколько: "))" - уже нормально
<Onkeltem> baronos: вот теперь мы знаем, как нас распознают!
<ambal> Onkeltem: )
<Onkeltem> baronos: а не то, что щуримся, когда кофе пьем ))
<baronos> или ложечку, в карман кидаем)
<Onkeltem> ага )
<baronos> на 12,04 ядро 3,2 поперло ставится)
<Onkeltem> Я думаю, если посчитать сколько мы недоставили ":" в смайлах, можно войну и мир этими точками написать
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, зато логи короче )
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: ото ж!
<ambal> зато мы lol одной буквой писать можем)
<Onkeltem> ты про ы? :)
<ambal> да))
<Onkeltem> sss
<Onkeltem> ыыы
<Onkeltem> не, одной как-то мало. Три приходится... Зато одинаковые!
<artus> вот флудерасты)
<ambal> )))
<Onkeltem> Всё, работать надо.
<SergeyIT> арбайтен
<ambal> а я обедать пошёл)
<Sonmeleon> Ребят, есть вопрос, возможно глупый. Не судите строго. У меня стоит сейчас Ubuntu 11.10. Где-то вычитал, что самая стабильная версия Ubuntu 10.10. Стоит ли скачивать версию 10.10 и ставить её себе?
<artus> Sonmeleon, завязывай бред читать
<artus> и ставь 11.04 )
<Sonmeleon> Почему эту версию, можно узнать?)
<Ilshat> какой командой можно вывести из файла все строки удалив сктроки-дубликаты?
<Sonmeleon> У меня на ней была неприятная проблема с драйвером nVidia. После установки проприетарного драйвера, а затем перезагрузки компьютера не отображалась графическая оболочка. Спрашивал на форуме, никто не дал ответа. Советовали откатить версию Убунты
<artus> Sonmeleon, нет никааких проблем с невидией и проприетарными дровами
<Sonmeleon> значит проблема у меня с руками?))
<artus> вестимо
<Sonmeleon> Но я ведь делаю всё так, как написано...
<Sonmeleon> Там даже и делать не нужно же ничего вовсе. Нажал "Установить" и всё.
<baronos> может ядро 3,2,0-1 воткнуть, чтоб под гш смотрелось 3,2,1?))
<Sonmeleon> artus, а почему посоветовал ставить 11.04, а не 11.10?
<artus> по причине одекватности первой и стремности второй
<artus> *а
<skai-falkorr> или по причине маразмености первой и ниасиляторства оратора :)
<baronos> могучая русская склоняемость слов)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: йода магистерского микстурку вам принять надо
<baronos> да щитовидная железа вроде нормальная, чтоб йод употреблять)
<skai-falkorr> а ыт сверху себя облей:)
<chapt> и начинай щуриться
<baronos> ахаха, мощно выглядеть будет)
<Sonmeleon> Блин... теперь я вообще запутался, какую версию ставить... о_О
<chapt> Sonmeleon: ставь либо последнюю, 11.10 либо 10.04 если хочешь LTS :)
<baronos> 12,04 и мучайся)
<chapt> baronos: а чистый утсановщик 12.04 разве существует в природе
<skai-falkorr> Sonmeleon: какая тебе удобней будет
<baronos> chapt: если альтернейт скачать 12,04, то установится)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а нафига?
<Sonmeleon> А сильные различия между 10.04 и 11.10? Вы, думаю, давно Убунту используете.
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ну это если секаса не хватает с бубном)
<skai-falkorr> Sonmeleon: а за отлииями в релиз ноты
<skai-falkorr> каждый выпуск в отличиях
<chapt> Sonmeleon: основное отличие то что в 10.04 по умолчанию используется гном, а в 11.10 - юнити, в 10.04 опеноффис, в 11.10 либр, далее об различиях - в патчнотсы.
<Sonmeleon> судя по тому, что новый дистрибутив выходит каждые полгода, различия небольшие
<baronos> skai-falkorr: как консольно поменять тип учетной записи на Администратор?
<skai-falkorr> su
<Sonmeleon> ребят, а где посмотреть эти патчнотсы?
<chapt> http://www.ubuntu.com/ - тут наверняка )
<Sonmeleon> ёлки, они ж все на английском, наверн
<skai-falkorr> Sonmeleon: а ты в школе изучал французский или немецкий?
<Sonmeleon> skai-falkorr: неа..
<skai-falkorr> ну тогда это только твои проблемы
<Sonmeleon> эт поняяятн
<baronos> su: Authentication failure
<Sonmeleon> А как вы относитесь к unity?
<baronos> Sonmeleon: негативно
<skai-falkorr> позитивно
<Sonmeleon> в 11.10 можно поставить Gnome, как родную оболочку, чтоб без всяких сюрпризов было или всё-таки косяки да останутся?
<skai-falkorr> останутся.и вырастут новые.а потом трахнут кота и наблюют в кактус
<chapt> можно 3-й гном поставить с фалбеком
<skai-falkorr> а можно просто третий гном поставить
<skai-falkorr> а можно юнити поставить
<skai-falkorr> а можно кеды поставить
<skai-falkorr> а можно крысу поставить
<skai-falkorr> а можно коробку поставить
 * baronos гш няшка)
<skai-falkorr> а лучше свечку поставить
<chapt> ну а вообще мне юнити на полдня хватило, после чего плюнул и вернулся на второй гном
<chapt> О_О
<chapt> ты про елку еще забыл
<skai-falkorr> рано елку ставить
<Sonmeleon> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/oneiric/ - вот это и есть "патчнотсы"?
<chapt> skai-falkorr: почему? вояки уже юзают
<skai-falkorr> а мы про нормальных людей говорим
<baronos> у меня ломка, мне охото воткнуть гном 3,3,2) но 1 правило линуксойда меня долбит) хотя в виртуалке все работает нормуль)
<[Raiden]> Sonmeleon: если речь про гном3 - можно. Старые версии посложнее.
<Sonmeleon> baronos: а что это за 1 правило линуксоида?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> работает? не тронь!
<skai-falkorr> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<[Raiden]> посмотрел тут суши, превью для наутилуса из гном3
<baronos> [Raiden]: не очень оно((
<[Raiden]> я думаю просто в проекте нету людей с такой квалификацией, что бы написать нормальынй вм. И они наклепали небольшую морту которая запускается по пробелу
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> нормальный фм
<baronos> мне нравилось в 11,04 в наутилусе на файл музыки наведешь курсор и она играет)
<[Raiden]> в общем они не только оптимизацией ифейса занялись, но и оптимизацией своего труда. Пиши меньше , получай больше.
<[Raiden]> в общем. не оставляет меня гном3 равнодушным, хочется ругаться
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], поставь юнити
<[Raiden]> мне и в кде хорошо
<[Raiden]> можно подумать в юнити другой наутилус
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], не знаю, не пользуюсь
<[Raiden]> )
<Tonius> всем привет!
<Tonius> кто подскажет как сделать чтобы дхцп сервер писал логи в отдельный файл?
<Spainal> ДОброе время суток!
<Sonmeleon> доброе)
<Sonmeleon> Кто знает, почему в nvidia x server settings на вкладке Display Configuration у меня пишет "Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<Sonmeleon> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0."
<Spainal> Может кто подскажет при обновлении Ubuntu 10.10 (32bit) и на 80% примерно остановилось проста обновлялось открыл лог и граб шол по бесконечной Generationg grub.cfg ... ну а дальше перечесление списка граб при загрузке и все снова генерейтед и все по новой
<Sonmeleon> Кто знает, как удалить игру Penumbra?
<Onkeltem> Sonmeleon: я бы побоялся ставить игру с таким названием
<Onkeltem> Sonmeleon: а то вдруг придет карамба?
<[Raiden]> нету владельцев гф 550ti?  сколько попугаев дает в глхгеарс и  glmark2?
<[Raiden]> со своей старушкой хочу сравнить
<Sonmeleon> Блин, она реально страшная эта Пенумбра)) но места нет совсем. нужно что удалить. установщик был в формате sh
<[Raiden]> ну поиском поищи
<[Raiden]> может /usr/local/games  или /usr/share/games - если у авторов был мозг. А если небыло, то где угодно
<Spainal> Есть
<Spainal> у меня 550ти
<[Raiden]> попускай програмки выше ) глмарк в когце общий результат выдает
<Sonmeleon> Raiden, я знаю, где находится папка с установленной игрой. Её что можно просто удалить и всё? оставшихся файлов не будет?
<Pit_> всем привет
<baronos> Sonmeleon: посмотри в /usr/share/applications если там остался тоже хлопай его.
<Pit_> есть живые
<baronos> !ask Pit_
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask Pit_'
<baronos> !ask | Pit_
<ubuntuhelp> Pit_: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Pit_> не как не могу настроить разрешение на экране.... xrand ошибки валит про гамму xorgюсщта   пустой
<Pit_> все все понял ))))
<Pit_> xorg.conf *
<[Raiden]> glmark2 Score: 2796  - gf8600gts
<[Raiden]> если хотите сравнивайте
<Pit_> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<Pit_> вот такая вот фигня лезет на команду xrandr --newmode "1280x1024"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync
<Pit_> что не так делаю?
<[Raiden]> мне лень тоже читать man xrandr
<[Raiden]> твоя строка похожа на моделайн для xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> у xrandr свой синтаксис
<Pit_> xorg.conf  пустой строку брал из gtf 1280 1024 60
<Sonmeleon> как изменить доступ к файлам и папкам, чтобы не только root мог открывать их? дело в том, что я скопировал пару своих папок в каталог root, а когда обратно себе их вырезал, то на значках появился замок и типа нифига не зайдёшь
<baronos> glmark2 Score: 3017 - gf9800gt 512mb
<[Raiden]> Я думаю достаточно сменит ьвладельца и группу. Вообще это по задачам делают или по вкусу
<[Raiden]> например sudo chown  -R юзер:юзер /путь/папка
<[Raiden]> рекурсивно меняет
<[Raiden]> можно рута владельцем оставить, но тадь полные права группе и внести в неё юзера
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> масса комбинаций
<baronos> кто всех роботов прошел в поисковике гугл?))
<[Raiden]> дать*
<Sonmeleon> спасибо, Raiden!
<Onkeltem> А гугл еще не сделал поисковик для локалхоста и конкретно - для Убунты?
<[Raiden]> gtf делайт моделайн для внесения в xorg.conf
<Onkeltem> я фэн иметь весь домашний комп проиндексированным чем-то таким же умным, как гугль
<Onkeltem> чтобы в коде всех проктов искать например
<[Raiden]> baronos: Хм
<Onkeltem> а не грепить по подстроке, тьфу
<baronos> [Raiden]: ты про glmark?
<[Raiden]> да, не понятно +- 300 попугаев много это или мало
<baronos> у меня запись стола сожрала память на второй минуте(( ппц гш до 2 гигов подскочил(
<[Raiden]> тогда это плохой тест )
<baronos> дык и юнити также жрет))
<Pit_> хм а чем тогда моделайн для xrandr вытащить?
<Pit_> через cvt  тоже самое....((((
<baronos> хотя с дровами 290 у меня теперь артефактов нету при записи с рабочего стола)
<[Raiden]> если композит вклбчить, у меня 1761
<[Raiden]> видимо пора менять )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> если ты про 290.10 , то уже стоят
<Nor8> Напомни, плз, что там нужно было в конфиг добавлять в 290 -ой версии драйвера, чтобы активировать дополнительные опции.
<Nor8> Или в финале уже все активировано по умолчанию?
<[Raiden]> в секции девайс у меня
<[Raiden]> Option      "NoLogo"        "True"
<[Raiden]> Option      "GLShaderDiskCache"     "True"
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию нет
<Nor8> Ок. Точно в Device?
<[Raiden]> ну можно и в скрин, я не помню куда , видимо перед субсекциями
<[Raiden]> без разницы
<[Raiden]> ~/.nv/GLCache/ если появится, значит пашет.
<[Raiden]> я правда незнаю есть ли от этого реальынй прирост.
<[Raiden]> Может тут как у евгения рошала с раром. То иконки изменятся, то 1 опция прибавиться\убавится. В итоге пишет он всю жизнь 1 программу и на хлеб имеет.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ТЫ глянь в конфиге, куда ты прописал, чтобы не устраивать гадание онлайн.
<[Raiden]> это так шутка. Новости просто читал про новоые версии прогармм
<[Raiden]> куда я прописал, я уже сказал.
<[Raiden]> Но правильный ответ: можно не только тутда
<Nor8> Ясно. Рестарт сделаю, погляжу, какой прирост дает.
<baronos> по телевизору смотреть кино лучше чем на компе
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что там нужно было в консоли написать для проверки то?
<[Raiden]> ls -r ~/.nv/GLCache/   ?
<[Raiden]> игру поиграй какую-нить или glmark2
<[Raiden]> тогда там появится что-нить. Я незнаю юзает ли  ли шейдеры компиз
<[Raiden]> квин может
<Nor8>  Судя по результату, он сне на веденную команду выдал ключ от зашифрованного хом раздела )))))
<Nor8> мне*
<[Raiden]> Ну там наверное какой-нить рендомный генератор имен
<[Raiden]> фиг знает
<Nor8> Генератор чисел скорее ))
<[Raiden]> Ну, чисел для имен файлов = имен файлов )
<Nor8> Ладно, проверю на игре. )))
<[Raiden]> у меня папка 680кб, как то не особо круто по размеру кэша.
<[Raiden]> поулчается
<sharikoff> а у меня папка метр 92
<sharikoff> 55 лет ему
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> И подковы гнет руками ))))
<baronos> мажорная гитара http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBbjzmB6RQU&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<Nor8> baronos: Для ленивых )))
<[Raiden]> baronos: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY7GnAq6Znw&feature=feedf
<baronos> не хило конечно)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> не всё старое хуже.
<[Raiden]> хотя звукосниматель он в неё сунул нвоенький, не более 100 лет :)
<[Raiden]> микрофон т.е.
<baronos> [Raiden]: почему то по твоей ссылке на ютьюб гугл хром предупреждает что на этой странице есть не безопасное содержание))
<[Raiden]> меня не предупреждают
<[Raiden]> http://cs9491.vkontakte.ru/u2254921/-14/y_91c6a9e0.jpg
<Nor8> В общем, не дружат начиная с версии 285 дрова сборки от свата с вайн играми )))
<[Raiden]> чег опишут?
<[Raiden]> скорее всег остоят неверно и glxinfo тоже ругается
<Nor8> Не пишут, просто текстуры в игре светятся как лампочка ))))
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> а попробуй если не лень...
<Nor8> Что именно?
<[Raiden]> сча найду
<[Raiden]> __GL_ExtensionStringVersion=17700 wine name.exe
<[Raiden]> Для некоторых старых игр актуально, типа jedi academy
<Nor8> Да лень мне, лучше или сборку другую найду или откачусь )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: у тебя какая модель видюхи напомни
<Nor8> нвидиа )))))
<[Raiden]> омг
<[Raiden]> это единственное что и так понятно
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> Да причем здесь модель то?
<[Raiden]> да нипричем, соц опрос. Я в раздумьях чег окупить, мелкий ссд или видеокарту
<Nor8> У тебя 9600?
<[Raiden]> 8600гтс
<Nor8> Норм, зачем ее менять.
<[Raiden]> кажется я уже понял какая у тебя
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну да, может и не буду.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Так 10-ый директ, сама она шустрая, а новые видюхи как выясняется, ничем не лучше, если из того же сегмента. Памяти лучше купи еще пару гигов )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вообще 4гб мне хватает вполне на кде , десяток+- прогармм и щё остается на виртуалочку с 512-1гб рам запустить
<[Raiden]> Если говорит ьпро линукс.
<[Raiden]> А в вин7 как-то давно не был уже. В играх если только не хватит
<[Raiden]> разбегался
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<Nor8> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/doom-3-is-open-sourced/
<FQDN> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<FQDN> @op
<FQDN> @op
<FQDN> @deop
<artus> FQDN, ты чего?  )))
<FQDN> тренируюсь..
<grad> o_0
<FQDN> artus: http://www.ljplus.ru/img4/e/k/ekaterina_xiv/c87a7a97f91d8e4ea285099476d57b61049441ae.gif
<artus> :D
<baronos> обращение медведева смотрели? не на пороге ли войны мы?
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc20TUEDumQ
<[Raiden]> про это конечно страшная штука
<[Raiden]> видео не смотрел ещё. Тольк ос улицы пришел
<[Raiden]> фишка в том что продвигая про  к нашим и не только землям, это делают те, у кого в случае войны риски меньше чем у остальных.
<[Raiden]> им по сути насрать на локальыне конфликты или даже если несколько ядерных грибов выростит
<[Raiden]> ой, я подумал на другом канале болтовня. Иначе бы  не стал коментить
<[Raiden]> у меня ещё 1 открыт
<baronos> вообщем не добрые новости
<[Raiden]> Это нормально впринципе. Если кто помнит, блок нато был сформирован против ссср.
<[Raiden]> т.е. против нас
<[Raiden]> ссср может уже нет, но нато осталось
<[Raiden]> хорошо что отцы подсуетились и замутили ядерный щит. Это дает некоторые гарантии
<[Raiden]> )
<bosyi> люди ну помогите кто использует кубунту и так ее хвалит
<bosyi> гуглю не могу найти ответ
<[Raiden]> повтори вопрос
<bosyi> как мне активировать плазмоид
<bosyi> я установил через ппа icon tasks
<bosyi> как теперь его добавить на" рабочий стол"?
<[Raiden]> пкм по столу, разблокировать изменение виджетов
<[Raiden]> потом капельку на панели жмеш ьи там добавить виджет
<[Raiden]> ыбераешь иконтаск и либ о2 клика, либ омышкой тянешь на панель
<baronos> хех, думал гш-3,3,2 сломался полностью, а потом вспомнил эксперименты с gnome-settings-daemon, перезапустил и теперь гш опять такая няшка :)
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1123/h_1322062900_7046517_02331d5b38.png
<bosyi> (( нету его там. в списке виджетов... такое может быть?
<[Raiden]> уже выпустили 3.3?
<[Raiden]> bosyi: Хм, фиг знает, может плазму перезапустить или релогин сделать. Либо ты не установил
<[koshka]> !
<bosyi> пишет - Вже встановлена найновіша версія plasma-widget-icon-tasks. оно должно на английском быть или возможен перевод ?
<skai-falkorr> чел.это не английский.это незалежный
<[Raiden]> сек
<skai-falkorr> слегка лежалый, но всеже понятно о чем речь
<[Raiden]> там где выбераются плазмойды , у меня находится по слвоу icon
<[Raiden]> может у меня старее
<[Raiden]> релогин сделай. если не появится, будем искать решение.
<[Raiden]> bosyi: --^
<skai-falkorr> кстати новоустанволеннные виджеты могут быть ен видны в списке.но по поиску находятся.загадка кед, но это так
<bosyi> посмотрите у него случайно не такое меню настройки? http://itmages.ru/image/view/339139/26c331bf
<[Raiden]> такой
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1123/h_1322063751_7598948_a32178c22a.png
<[Raiden]> только за диалогом настройки кто-то его вытащил на стол , а не на панель
<[Raiden]> и ещё на скриншоте включена плазма для нетбуков
<[Raiden]> и видимо тема оформления oxygene-transparent
<[Raiden]> без e
<baronos> ух ты, а вот и появились трудности кде))
<[Raiden]> а какие трудности? :)
<[Raiden]> я просто описал то что на шоте, а не какие-то трудности
<baronos> я про то, с чем обратились)
<bosyi> а как его вытащить правильно?
<bosyi> плазма для нетбуков потому что нетбук
<bosyi> это был мой скриншот
<[Raiden]> когда виджеты разблокируешь, сбоку панеи появляется кампелька
<[Raiden]> кнопочка как капля
<[Raiden]> там нажадть добавит ьвиджет
<[Raiden]> ты первый кто спрашивает )
<bosyi> так я его уже добавил.
<bosyi> он просто у меня назывался знаете как?
<[Raiden]> ну может я плохо вижу и у тебя внизу панель
<[Raiden]> вторая
<baronos> java притормаживает, это нормально?
<skai-falkorr> эт фигота называется кешью. а не кампелька
<skai-falkorr> baronos: это же ява
<[Raiden]> все плазмойды могут размещаться либо на панелях либ она столе
<[Raiden]> и так и так правильно
<[Raiden]> но у панелей ещё свои опции есть, например автоскрытие или перекрытие
<baronos> skai-falkorr: была бы хонда, не тормозила ;)
<[Raiden]> можно вообще панели удалит ьи все плазмойды прям на стол накидать включая меню пуск
<skai-falkorr> была бы хонда - майнкрафт бы не работал
<[Raiden]> ))
<skai-falkorr> :-Р
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<bosyi> я ее разместил на панели. а как ее перенести на стол?
<[Raiden]> я пока что сталкивался отлько с 3 прикладными программами на яве.
<baronos> скорость гш выросла, я даже промахиваюсь мышью)
<[Raiden]> это atunes , vuze и gnome-shell , из них не тормозит только гном-шелл  - видимо потому, что частично он всетаки на си.
<aleksei`> ку
<baronos> у меня игра на яве, инсталятор притормаживает, чую сама игра тормозить будет, на 32 нормуль было)
<[Raiden]> амйнкрафт? :)
<[Raiden]> майн*
<baronos> [Raiden]: wakfu
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> да фиг знает. Если что погугли как поставить яву от оракла (сначала от сан написал).
<baronos> вроде от оракла стоит 7
<[Raiden]> http://www.madnet.ch/wp-content/uploads/SunRIP1-300x234.jpg
<[Raiden]> Ну тогда почитай как удалит ьи поставить опенждк ))
<[Raiden]> в общем шутка, но возможно 1 из них быстрее
<skai-falkorr> или поставь 6 яву
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а второй маскот чей?
<baronos> установится, по тестю с ней)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: не трогай тестя.он тебе жену воспитал
<skai-falkorr> лучше по теще
<[Raiden]> я тут на федоре вишу в на жабер ру. Они там все как один орут что закрытые дрова от нвидии уг. И я никак не мог понять почему так, фанатики чтоли.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: то есть чей то безразмерный фанатизм кажется тебе странным?Оо
<[Raiden]> оказалось в федоре более нова глибц , с которой реально есть баг у всех дров кроме 290.10
<skai-falkorr> ТЕБЕ?ОО
<baronos> на 7 месте в поиске гугла "java 7" -HowTo: Установка Oracle Java 7 (JDK) в Ubuntu. | Dragon notes
<[Raiden]> в общем, не для конечного юзера это )
<skai-falkorr> ^_^
<skai-falkorr> :-[ эт ли не признание
<skai-falkorr> по этому запросу и подобному кстати часто посещают
<baronos> вот что выдали ява версии http://paste.ubuntu.com/747199/
<[Raiden]> найди хавту как поставить 6
<baronos> да че там rm -rf /  и усё потом хоть 5 ставить можно)
<baronos> где найти гимп в одно окно сделанный а не по частям?
<[Raiden]> поищи ппа с с 2.7.х
<baronos> нашел)
<baronos> сегодня вещи убирал из шкафа, ну и пиджак вытащил, который на выпускной в 2003 году одевал посл раз, а там в кармане 500р. хех приятно)
<brestows> всем здарсте :)
<brestows> ооо я разбанен :)
<skai-falkorr> правда?а за что тебя банили?
<brestows> я тут текст песни скопипастил :)
<brestows> а она как видно > 4 строк ):
<skai-falkorr> тю
<skai-falkorr> за это больше часа не словить.учитывая оффтоп - сутки хватит на перевоспитание
<brestows> :) но я патриотическую песню копипастил :)
<skai-falkorr> и что?танцпола итак хватает по округе изза выборов
<skai-falkorr> еще урапатриотов нам тут не хватало
<skai-falkorr> вообще нашизм, едризм и прочий танцпол под запретом.включая урапатриотизм
<skai-falkorr> как с позитивным взглядом, так и с негативным
<skai-falkorr> разрешены только сетования про попилы в нацос и в прочим наноинтернете
<skai-falkorr> и то вскольз
<brestows> не я же не из раши :)
<skai-falkorr> так это еще и патриотическая песня вероятного противника?
<brestows> ты что я свой я русский просто живу в соседней стране ):
<brestows> чтото совсем тихо на канале :)
<baronos> все новости смотрят по развертыванию систем искандер в калининграде
<[Raiden]> Я кино смотрю Макс Шмеллинг. Точнее пытаюсь
<[Raiden]> возле чернобыля рлс мощная строилась и ещё в прибалтике была. Когда наши ушли , прибалты её разрушили.
<[Raiden]> навеяло новостями.
<baronos> ʕ﻿ •ᴥ•ʔ <---- Pedo Bear
<[Raiden]> как сказал 1 чувак, могли бы использовать или хотя бы разворовать. Но вместо этог опросто уничтожили.
<[Raiden]> теперь в прибалике стоят натовские рлс )
<[Raiden]> каноникал сунула док в влево, теперь все туда панели суют
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/7034518.png
<[Raiden]> мода интересная вещь.
<baronos> ага, а самое забавное юнити не признают, а моде следуют)
<baronos> нормальный такой попрыгунчик http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlSqFUK7Xzw :D
<artus> baronos, это к чему ?
<baronos> artus: знаю не в тему, но энергично)
<bess_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<baronos> ну вот гш теперь в превью в поиске папки находит)
<SergeyIT> а зачем?
<baronos> ну чтоб наутилус не открывать а сразу найти папку
<SergeyIT> а ты наутилус пользуешь?
<baronos> и наутилус и марлин
<Nor8>  Марлин есть в репах?
<baronos> ну если репу добавить;)
<Nor8> Скинь ссылку на ппа
<Nor8> Гляну, что за чудо такое.
<baronos> Nor8: https://launchpad.net/~marlin-devs/+archive/marlin-daily?field.series_filter=oneiric
<SergeyIT> а что это за марлин?
<baronos> http://i.min.us/iZZ1kqxSRYvRy.png
<Nor8> baronos: Нет для натти.
<Nor8> Третий гном ужасен ))))
<baronos> Nor8: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/elementary-file-browser-marlin-is-now.html
<baronos> гш няшка)
<Nor8> ЧТо в гш няшного так и не понял, не настраивается, выглядит как школотой сделан.
<SergeyIT> а в марлине что хорошего?
<[Raiden]> я сразу вижу по шотам, что передо мной хороший фм
<[Raiden]> пусть не лучший , но как минмум не хуже наутилуса из гном2
<SergeyIT> baronos, а русско/английский интерфейс вообще ужасен
 * SergeyIT привык к двухпанельнику
<brestows> SergeyIT: marlin трехпанельник:-D
<baronos> Nor8: а что настраивать надо когда все работает по дефолту?)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не хуже
<Nor8> baronos: По дефолту он слишком страшен )))
<baronos> вы из той эпохи когда нужно мониторить ресурсы компа всякими коньками и системными мониторами на панелях?)
<baronos> в нижнем трее который спрятан в полне уживаються запущенные прилолжения, смотреть рабочие столы удобно, да немного не хватает того что сделанно в юнити превью 4-х столов сразу, но ничего у гш + это скорость просмотра
<baronos> столов и их содержимого)
<Nor8> baronos: С чего это вдруг?  Урод он и все, даже в минте его лучше умудрились сделать, чем дефолт.
<Nor8> baronos: Да вместо нижней панели у меня кайро панель, вот там точно все помешается и настраивается она не в пример лучше.
<baronos> но все же, минт на г3 перешел;) какой бы он ни был) ну сделали ее опять в стиле аля винда) я не вижу смысла в доках сторонних, те приложения которые в основном работают фоном у меня в авто загрузке, а то что нужно запустить
<baronos> после у меня забиндины на клавишах, и мне не трудно залезть в превью.
<baronos> А в юнити превью и не удобный вот вы мутите всякие доки)
<brestows> айда все на LXDE c OpenBox!!!
<[Raiden]> у меня есть сессия при логине openbox/kde
<User534[web]> добрый вечер
<baronos> Только не говори что гном 3 плохой)
<User534[web]> скажите пож-та, почему убрали 11.04 из списка скачиваемых релизов
<[Raiden]> ))
<User534[web]> )
<[Raiden]> ты про русский сайт или какой?
<[Raiden]> где убрали?
<baronos> User534[web]: http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.04/
<User534[web]> про оба
<[Raiden]> ну может и убрали с главной. Зачем кому-то предлогать устаревшую версию. Лтс понятно - для продакшена, а полугодичный зачем на главной держать?
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе, это просто догадка причины
<User534[web]> у меня просто видимо как и у многих, неприязнь к юнити
<User534[web]> а на 10 10 ноутбук греется
<[Raiden]> замечательно, у меня тоже. Я пишу с 11.10 с кде
<User534[web]> допиливать нету желания
<baronos> )
<[Raiden]> а баронос на сколько я знаю с гном-шелла
<baronos> ага)
<User534[web]> кде как то не пробывал за все время - привязанность к старому гному
<User534[web]> я так понял приговор гному окончательный в убунту?
<[Raiden]> ясно. На офиц зеркалах 11.04 есть и будет 18 месяцев со дня релиза. Репы будут доступны и больше
<baronos> г2 -да
<User534[web]> попытка установить на 11 10 закончилась печально
<User534[web]> некий уродец вместо гнома
<baronos> Да ничего вы не понимаете в колбасный обрезках)
<[Raiden]> на 11.10 можно поставить гном2, если умеешь собирать или пересобирать пакеты и решат ьпроблемы котоыре могут возникнуть
<[Raiden]> ещё ест ьппа с форком MATE
<baronos> [Raiden]: в 11,10 "апт-гет инстал гном" устанавливает гном 3))
<[Raiden]> форк я правда не юзал.
<[Raiden]> baronos: можно подключить другие репы, слить исходники пакетов с гном2 и собрать их, потом повесить на них флаг hold
<User534[web]> baronos> устанавливаетя обмылок гнома
<[Raiden]> что бы не обновлялись
<[Raiden]> цена вопроса - день возни , если не на атоме собирать.
<baronos> User534[web]: что ты подразумеваешь, обоснуй это?
<User534[web]> то, что базовый гном не похож на привычный, в сравнении с тем же от 11 04
<[Raiden]> Только не подумайте что я эт осоветую. ПРосто объясняю, что освоив сборку пакетов можно быть менее привязанынм к версиям
<baronos> это совершенно новый дизайн, не акцентирущий внимание на устаревший г2.
<User534[web]> Raiden> собирать на генту устал уже
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/elementary-file-browser-marlin-is-now.html - никто ещё не поставил? Хочу узнать ресайзится ли боковая панелька с превью
<baronos> скажи что значит ресайзиться и я те скажу про него)
<User534[web]> для работы хочется попроще
<[Raiden]> ну короче сами разбирайтесь. Я не вижу что даст уставновка 11.04. Ещё пол года на де которое умерло?
<[Raiden]> можно, но зачем )
<[Raiden]> осваивай нвоое - не нравится - переходи на другие живые.
<[Raiden]> линукс ис нот gnome
<User534[web]> ок, спасибо за ссылку
<User534[web]> походу придется искать что то другое
<User534[web]> всем удачи, до свидания
<baronos> [Raiden]: она может находиться внизу, ее можно расширять)
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> элементари герой, спаситель гнома ))
<baronos> можно убрать, сделать в стиле элементари двухпанельный)
<baronos> так же как в долфине подсвечивать цветной тэг)
<baronos> только он еще на столько не доделаный, и разрабы много не хотят пилить в нем, так что надежда будет на дополнения, расширения.
<baronos> API еще не открыли для него(( Контестное меню слабое, нету разархивации, создания текстовых файлов.
<baronos> но за-то шустрый папку lib открывает мигом, в отличии от наутилуса который думает 6 секунд у меня)
<[Raiden]> в скорости есть разница?
<[Raiden]> если да, то это хорошо
<baronos> еще какая)
<[Raiden]> лучше бы они сделали 1 фм, но ту част ькоторая рисует ифейс сделали бы отдельно.
<[Raiden]> ну т.е .что бы был linuxfm-gtk и -qt и оба одинаковые
<[Raiden]> я не про элементари , а про вообще
<baronos> [Raiden]: вот только что записал http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_cB2FWPUzE
<Nor8> [Raiden]:Элементари шустрая, но и тунар тоже норм )))
<[Raiden]> цветовые метки забавно
<Nor8> Марлин чуть поинтереснее чем дефолтный наутилус )))
<[Raiden]> в делфьине таких нет. Тут теги есть , но по ним искать надо ,  а цвтовую разницу сразу видно - класная идея
<[Raiden]> или я не нашел )
<baronos> не удобно в нем пока из-за отсутствия некоторых функций в контекстном меню((
<baronos> а так в целом я доволен им)
<baronos> скоро будет готово архивация/разархивация в контекстном меню))
<shenmue> всем ня
<umren> йо
<idopfm> Помогите wow'еры)) Я запустить то вов запустил, но клавиши не работают, то есть ни бегать ни спеллы юзать не могу хотя напечатать что либо могу.. Что делать?)
<artus> idopfm, /join #winehq
<shenmue> клаву переключи в другой юсб во время игры
<artus> shenmue, проснулся? )))
<artus> или тоже в вов задротиш? )))
<shenmue> да поиграл с месяц и забросил
<shenmue> скучная унылая игра
<artus> ))
<shenmue> очень легкая для заядлого jrpg-шника
<[Raiden]> музон для неспящих http://youtu.be/7f4rnO69VjI
<[Raiden]> или у кого день )
<artus> ужс какой )
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> [Raiden], http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2McbnUWjyw&feature=related гипножаба
<[Raiden]> хаха
<shenmue> лана пойду почитаю
<MILLIONER> Привет Всем:)
<MILLIONER> Как убрать кнопку Обозор в гноме 3
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-24
<baronos[work]> Хола хола)
<Ilshat> кола
<Ilshat> праздник к нам приходит
<idopfm> Привет всем) Можно ли сделать так что бы верхняя панель постоянно отображала запущенные приложения?
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> а можно ли подключить nfs шару, не зная какая папка расшарена на компе
<jlewka> есть какой нить сканер?
<baronos[work]> !q | idopfm
<ubuntuhelp> idopfm: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<idopfm> У меня Ubuntu 11.10 и я хотел бы сделать верхнюю панель как в windows, т.е. что бы на ней отображались запущенные приложения которые я мог скрывать и раскрывать кликом)
<baronos[work]> ДЕ какое?
<idopfm> Я не знаю что такое ДЕ :)
<baronos[work]> Качай минт 12 и будет вам аля винда
<idopfm> Благодарю, сейчас пробну)
<idopfm> Ещё один вопрос) Как понизить графические эффекты что бы мой более менее слабый комп быстрее работал?)
<baronos[work]> Ставь lxde или xfce
<baronos[work]> И будет это оболочка меньше жрать
<idopfm> Благодарю за ответы) И ещё один вопрос) Есть ли тут воверы пиратчики со скайпом?)
<baronos[work]> Это канал вов?
<idopfm> Нет, мне помощь просто нужна в настройке этой игры в ubuntu)
<baronos[work]> Пиратство - зло.
<idopfm> У меня нет денег на оф)
<baronos[work]> Вов заводится без танцов, и в гугле много инфы.
<idopfm> Запустить то его я запустил) У меня там клава не работает)
<baronos[work]> Гугли
<baronos[work]> Будем теперь в дум 3 шпили-вили делать http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32372
<jlewka> круто
<jlewka> мой комп кок раз их потянет)
<baronos[work]> Твой комп кок, круто приготовить пожрать может))
<jlewka> эх.. если бы(
<jlewka> он умеет только употреблять кофе и крошки..
<baronos[work]> Ппц, я себя таким умным считаю, открыл статью про язык программ. Цейлон. А сам даже запомнить первую строку в баш скрипте не могу. Делает линукс мнимо-гениев :D
<SeaCaT> ЗДравствууйте. Вопрос. Хочу сделать лайв флеш, какой образ убунту надо качать, на машину sony vaio PCG 71211V из вот этих http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt   ? Подскажите пожалуйста. Кроме названия машины ничего не известно =)
<baronos[work]> Хз, я бы 10.04 откнул
<baronos[work]> А вообще,зачем спрашивать, качаешь делаешь лайф и тестишь.
<Ilshat> как можно сделать так, чтобы в ноуте батарея заряжалась не до конца. к примеру на 80%. на вин7 есть такая фича. хорошо влияет на срок акка
<baronos[work]> Ага, и такаю фичу бы чтоб выплевывала провод питания из гнезда)))
<Ilshat> baronos[work] да не. эт лишнее ) я не отключаю от сети
<baronos[work]> Хехе)
<baronos[work]> У меня евро розетка постоянно выплевывает провод когда обогреватель включаю))
<Ilshat> потом обратно вставляет
<baronos[work]> Хотелось бы)
<Ilshat> baronos[work] сеня наверно на ноут буду ставить 11.04. буду пробовать gnome shell )
<baronos[work]> Хмм, там версия по дефолту 3.0 будет, а если ппа рико ставить то будет 3.3.2 вроде, но ты с ней попаришся немного. Таи твик тул не работает
<Ilshat> у тебя че стоит? симпатичненько все было
<baronos[work]> Хоья рико обновление твика выложил 6 часов нвзад, так что может починил
<baronos[work]> У меня 11.10 гш 3.3.2 ))
<Ilshat> я недавно узнал о новом (для меня) виде вируса. который пишет себя в boot-сектор.
<baronos[work]> Ух ты, а че он заражает?
<Ilshat> он не заражает. блокирует доступ. аля смс замок. вирус был у знакомого. винт также стал какой то косячный. все разделы растерял (но это возможно кривые руки хозяина)
<chapt> господа как с консоли посмотреть какие приложения ломятся в инет?
<baronos[work]> Хмм, интересненько)
<Ilshat> chapt, sudo netstat -ap | grep ESTAB
<chapt> Ilshat спасибо
<Ilshat> chapt: мне больше нравится так lsof -i tcp -P | grep -v LISTEN
<baronos[work]> Букаф больше)))
<Ilshat> baronos[work]: тогд уж лучше ставить iftop )
<Ilshat> 5 букаф всего
<baronos[work]> А вообще, на 11.10 гш 3.2.1 работает хорошо и стабильно. Не стоит ставить 3.3.2)
<Ilshat> я буду ставить 11.04
<Ilshat> он более стабилен
<baronos[work]> Ну тогда не советую на него гш)
<Ilshat> тогда уж 10.04 )
<baronos[work]> Хотя обновления на натти строчит)
<Ilshat> какое имя у 11.10?
<baronos[work]> Эмм
<baronos[work]> Что то я запамятал))
<Ilshat> Oneiric
<Ilshat> странные имена дают
<baronos[work]> У меня пандолин броненосец на языке вертится 12.04
<Ilshat> Педантичный Панголин
<baronos[work]> 12.10 деликатный дятел нужно назвать)
<Ilshat> baronos[work] имена идут в алфавитном порядке
<baronos[work]> Хех, а на 12.04  не задержусь, как выйдет 12.10, на нее полечу))
<Ilshat> я чет подумал. мож лучше вообще дебиан поставить
<baronos[work]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32363
<baronos[work]> Нее, зачем ставить то что умирает. Имхо.
<baronos[work]> Если даже дебиан 7 появиться, то он буден на гном 3.4 скорее всего.
<Ilshat> не. дебиан выбирают как раз таки из-за того, что там нет лишей нагрузки типа эффектный интерфейс
<Ilshat> лишней
<Ilshat> но учитывая то, что ноут у меня не слабый. лучше уж ставить с красивым интерфейсом. вообщем буду думать до конца рабочего дня.
<Ilshat> 11.10 кроме интерфейса стабилен?
<baronos[work]> Вообще как ось не считая интерфейса проблем на своем компе не было ни разу.
<baronos[work]> Да и гш 3.2.1 отлично работает, быстро, эффективно, удобнл.
<baronos[work]> А в сторону кде не смотришь?  с Ним проблем вообще нету, стабильный довольно таки
<Ilshat> baronos[work] да чет не понравился
<baronos[work]> Вот и мне аля винда не нравится как в минте так и в кде)
<Ilshat> поставил на скачку oneric
<baronos[work]> Теперь осталось выбрать между юнити и гш))
<Ilshat> юнити не нравится. буду пробовать ГШ
<Ilshat> качает со скоростью 1.5мб/c. а 11.04 - вчера качал 300кб/c. видимо ночью сильно нагружают
<Ilshat> с зеркала яндекса
<baronos[work]> В нем лучше юзать эмпати, он хорошо интегрирован, но можно и пиджина с дополнением воткнуть)
<Ilshat> в нем?
<baronos[work]> В гш
<Ilshat> какой там реп у гш
<baronos[work]> Я поставил эволюшн, чтоб календарь гугла работал.
<baronos[work]> Реп не надо, ставь по дефолту sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Ilshat> ясн
<baronos[work]> Потом гном твик тул ставь, можно репу с дополнениями поставить
<baronos[work]> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/gnome3
<baronos[work]> Это с дополнениями реп, самый нужный альтернатив статус меню
<Ilshat> ночь будет бурная
<baronos[work]> ))
<kyshtynbai> Ilshat: лично у меня юнити глючило адово, так что советуб гш
<kyshtynbai> *советую.
<baronos[work]> А я оказывается не один кто на гш)
<baronos[work]> Косяк в гш 3.3.2 то накопление памяти, не выгружает ничего приходится альт+ф2 "r" делать) в 3.2.1 это не наблюдал.
<User772[web]> всем доброе время суток !
<User772[web]> подскажите, на сколько сложно сделать, чтобы в дистрибутив debian добавили собственное ПО ?
<baronos[work]> Там тебе скажут /Join #debian-russian
<User772[web]> ой, хотел написать ubuntu, а не дебиан)
<baronos[work]> Через uck создай себе дистр и воткни любое по которое надо
<User772[web]> #debian-russian  переименовывается в ##fix_your_connection
<User811[web]> что ответил ? я пока из браузера пишу, а тут нажал на переход
<baronos[work]> Создай через uck свой образ с тем что тебе нужно.
<User811[web]> я имел введу, не себе, а вообще чтобы в стандартной поставке ubuntu было моё ПО, например я написал еще  один клон сапера и хочу чтобы в этом дистрибутиве было оно
<baronos[work]> У твоего сапера тротилловый эквивалент выше?
<User811[web]> да я для примера
<User811[web]> у него лопата глубже капает
<baronos[work]> Пиши каноникал об этом
<DenSpirit> Добрый день всем
<baronos[work]> Хола хола
<User811[web]> я могу только на русском написать, но думаю они не прочтут это. Вот и решил тут уточнить, может тут есть представитили приближенные к каноникал в России
<DenSpirit> Ребят,проблема такая.
<DenSpirit> Стоит 11.04,на сда1. При установке хр слетает груб. После восстановления работают обе системы,но в убунту перестает работать автомонтирование носителей.
<User811[web]> Почему то я думал, что дистрибутив состоит из разбработок тысячи программистов, которые ни каким боком к самому каноникал не относятся.
<DenSpirit> Как устройства (сдб,сдц) все появляется,но в наутилусе не появляются слева.
<baronos[work]> А вообще русская локализация убунту планируется, но наврятли туда по воткнут.  Каноникал мало дает что изменить
<User811[web]> а как с этим в дебиан ? тот канал, что ты дал не работает
<baronos[work]> Гугли про дебиан канал, они наверно переехали
<DenSpirit> В чем проблема и как решать? в прошлый раз помогла только чистая переустановка 11.04.
<User811[web]> ладно, спасибо
<MILLIONER> Привет, Друзья
<DenSpirit> MILLIONER ->   проблем,миллионер?
<MILLIONER> задача:) Как убрать кнопку Обзор в гноме 3
<baronos[work]> MILLIONER: на бубне работает только изменение кода, и после обновления придется править заного
<DenSpirit> Ватаси ва юнитофаг-десу.
<MILLIONER> понятно
<MILLIONER> а можно как то подогнать его под классику?
<DenSpirit> MILLIONER ->   мате?
<baronos[work]> Фаллбэк чем не устраивает?
<DenSpirit> MILLIONER ->  у минта есть пакеты,которые делают третий похожим на второй.
<MILLIONER> он не такой крассивий.. я ставил разные дополнения.. но не все работают..
<baronos[work]> Че вы гемороем страдаете, либо юзайте так как устроено, либо используйте то что привыкли. Из конфетки гов..о хотите сделать
<MILLIONER> аа какие по убунту пакеты?
<DenSpirit> MILLIONER ->   если тебе нравится второй,зачем на третий переполз?
<baronos[work]> Щас дам ссылку юзай на здоровье
<DenSpirit> MILLIONER ->  вроде попробуй про минтовский MGSE
<DenSpirit> DenSpirit ->  Или как-то так
<baronos[work]> MILLIONER: http://intgat.tigress.co.uk/rmy/extensions/index.html
<MILLIONER> вот спасибо.. буду дальше ковырятся:)) а как добавить закладку темы?  у меня не получается:((
<baronos[work]> А в папку .themes засунуть темы и через твик тул менять трудно?
<baronos[work]> Или зип темы гш делать и ставить через твик тул темы гном шелла?
<baronos[work]> И хочу заметить, с левыми темами самого гном шелла, наблюдаются падения и тормоза.
<UNIm95> Всем привет. возник вопрос: как мне позвонить на телефон через 3g модем поддерживающий голосовые звонки. тариф на звонки есть
<baronos[work]> У мегафона есть приложение мультифон вроде
<UNIm95> baronos[work]: у меня не мегафон
<baronos[work]> Тогда хз
<UNIm95> и его нет в беларуси
<copyerfiled> Добрый день! как в консоли глянуть название матери и характеристики оперативки?
<baronos[work]> А чего сипнет не юзаешь
<UNIm95> baronos[work]: часом н знаешь: это прога опенсупсная?
<UNIm95> copyerfiled: lspci? lshw
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<UNIm95> copyerfiled: и ещё пачка. сходу не помню
<UNIm95> вроде есть гуишная sysinfo
<baronos[work]> UNIm95: не знаю, я как то натыкался на него месяц назад, но меня тарифы не обрадовали.
<UNIm95> baronos[work]  в смысле сипнет?
<copyerfiled> UNIm95: спасибо, да я всеравно удаленно в консольке
<baronos[work]> UNIm95: типа скайпа только тарифы добротные и по россии с европой 2-4 рубля минута на мобильные
<UNIm95> baronos[work] так мне бы иметь возможность принимать звонки
<DenSpirit> copyerfiled ->   не знаю как,но ссш умеет иксовые приложения сервера на клиенте запускать
<UNIm95> baronos[work] и писать смс
<copyerfiled> DenSpirit: интересно, спасибо
<baronos[work]> У меня на дройде настроен и в сибирь звоню дешего через инет)
<DenSpirit> copyerfiled ->   в мане есть. Вроде  ключ -X или -x погляди.
<baronos[work]> UNIm95: и смс есть но там смотреть надо, там толи тариф для них толи че, не помню
<copyerfiled> DenSpirit: ок спасибо.
<UNIm95> baronos[work] а у меня только модем и телефон с симкой другоо оператора
<UNIm95> copyerfiled это выглядит так ssh -Y user@host
<UNIm95> copyerfiled ввод пароля после ввод имени приложения.
<copyerfiled> UNIm95: спасибо
<UNIm95> baronos[work] у нас это круче идут. тариф хоть для инета но первых заключается договор на сотовую связь без абонплаты. + к нему пакет 3g интернета
<UNIm95> copyerfiled: предупреждаю может все работать медленно
<copyerfiled> Спасибо огромное вам добрые люди, прикольная штуковина :)
<UNIm95> но работать=) с гуи
<UNIm95> нравиться?
<baronos[work]> UNIm95: ну вообщем я не знаю как это реализовать((
<baronos[work]> Был бы дома, может че нить по гуглил подумал.)
<UNIm95> baronos[work] жаль гугл пытаю а он все про винду мне
<baronos[work]> А если в виртуалке замутить?
<copyerfiled>  UNIm95: да, порой такая штука могет выручить, только вот всеравно чета неполучается понять какая скажем ddr ка стоит уменя и на сколько мгц, или допустим мне нужно полное название мамки...
<DenSpirit> copyerfiled ->   есть программы наподобие виндового эвереста.я видел на одном слакварьском дистре system profiler and benchmark
<JohnDoe_71Rus> copyerfiled: hardinfo или sysinfo(отдельно искать надо )
<DenSpirit> copyerfiled ->   поищи,на убунту скорее всего тоже пакеты будут.
<DenSpirit> copyerfiled ->   название пакета,или точное название проги не знаю,но можно в списке прог для дистра поглядеть.pmagic
<UNIm95> baronos[work]: ну нафиг. на ноуте виртуалку запущенную для приема звонков держать.
<baronos[work]> Ыыы))
<DenSpirit> copyerfiled ->   hardinfo называется,все правильно.
<copyerfiled> спасибо большое
<copyerfiled> да ее уже поставил
<copyerfiled> аа спасибо огромное , да она показывает модель мамки :) ура!
<DenSpirit> Кто-нибудь решение моей проблемы с автомонтированием знает?
<DenSpirit> :( :( :( :( :(
<makita420> нородец морской
<baronos[work]> С черного моря подойдет?
<Amblnb> Или азовской лужи
<baronos[work]> Amblnb: а мне азовское больше нравитсч, там народу меньше и можно машину к берегу подогнать))
<kyshtynbai>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<kyshtynbai> 14368 ivan      20   0  220m  75m  19m R 35.5  4.3   7:07.36 operapluginwrap
<kyshtynbai> Чо ж оно так проц то жрёт
<artus> выбрось каку
<kyshtynbai> Это флэшлвый плагин похожу
<kyshtynbai> *флэшовый.
<Amblnb> И на той же машине переехать через море )))
<baronos[work]> ))
<baronos[work]> Вичат, ариа2, и теперь осталось консольный браузер юзать http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32383
<makita420> 0o0
<SergeyIT> baronos[work], у тебя впереди еще освоение АЦПУ
<baronos[work]> SergeyIT: хех, мощная штука)
<SergeyIT> особенно для картинок )
<baronos[work]> Жаль на дройде фотки не удобно смотреть)
<baronos[work]> Картридж суперский))
<baronos[work]> Красящая лента))
<dimax_> Привет, проблема с разрешением экрана xrandr | grep maximum  выдаёт 1024х768 а мне нада 1280х1024 есть идеи как это реализовать?
<baronos[work]> Помню как то у меня монитор не определился, и я монитор в другое гнездо видюхи поставил и все определилось, стало норм)
<baronos[work]> Хех, опять тафтология получилась)
<dimax_> чёрт тырнет отвалился
<dimax_> вопрос нада повторять?
<baronos[work]> Монитор определился?
<_set_> а что миранда еще жива, закинули её вроде?...
<baronos[work]> Это призрак, тиха, не буди его.
<_set_> :)
<_set_> только для винды, жаль
<dimax_> неа пишет default
<baronos[work]> У видюхи два входа сзади?
<dimax_> нет
<dimax_> она инегрированя
<dimax_> только d-sub
<chapt> сталкивался с таким, долго курил конфиги xorg а, правда почему то нвидиа клала на него большой и толстый, все ришилось подключением другого монитора, после этого монитор чудным образом стал определяться
<baronos[work]> Есл  один, выруби комп, отсоедени провод, вкл комп, потом выруби подсоедени провод
<dimax_> хм....
<dimax_> ок на ребут
<baronos[work]> Тести
<dimax_> но моник у меня экзот,  19 лсд и 75 герц
<_set_> кто знает как в пидгине настроить место, время показа и размер всплывающих окон?
<Dimax_> таже балалайка(
<baronos[work]> Кури тему на счет определения монитора в гугле
<Dimax_> ок
<Dimax_> все на xorg.conf  ссылаются, а его нема(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто меншает его написать?
<Dimax_> мозга не хватает, попытки написать его привели к падению Хов (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а еще лучше смотреть в сторону xorg.conf.d
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Dimax_: не страшно. главное mc заранее поставить. :) иксы упали, топаем в консоль Ctrl+Alt+f1 логинимся запускаем mc от рута и правим конфиги
<Dimax_> в /etc/X11  с xrog.* вообше нефига нет
<baronos[work]> Видюха какая вообще?
<Dimax_> S3 VIA UniChrome Pro
<baronos[work]> Хех, кто то тут помню писал сто виа зло))
<baronos[work]> Так же как ати)
<Dimax_> да походу тут все зло кроме нвидиа
<baronos[work]> Нет, прямые руки , мозг, и правельные флрмулировки запросов в гугле все решают)) имхо)
<baronos[work]> И*
<Dimax_> пока искал наткнулся что интел тоже зло
<chapt> с чего бы это?
<chapt> замечательно интеловские видяхи работают
<baronos[work]> Да нет вроде, я тут не слышал плохого про интел
<Dimax_> на форуме есть темы
<baronos[work]> Там криворукие писали наверно;)
<Dimax_> ну вот я походу такой же))))
<Dimax_> не настроить мне норм картинку
<baronos[work]> В лайф сд разрешение норм?
<Dimax_> такоеже
<amarovita> Как средствами awk/shell натравить base64 не на весь вывод, а построчно? Перл не предлагать
<baronos[work]> Dimax_: меса драйвер стоит у тебя, и какая ось кстати?
<Dimax_> xubuntu 11.10
<baronos[work]> Читай про меса http://linux.ru/taxonomy/term/181
<Dimax_> меса драйвер. хм как глянуть... в lspci | grep VGa  отображает видяху
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |grep render ; glxinfo |grep OpenGL
<artus> glxinfo |egrep 'render|OpenGL' ^_^
<artus> короче же ))
<baronos[work]> Ставь если что меса 7.11))
<[Raiden]> не могу запомнить
<[Raiden]> короче, но надо вспоминать
<[Raiden]> Dimax_: Какая видеокарта?
<Dimax_> S3 VIA UniChrome Pro
<baronos[work]> Виа юнтхром
<[Raiden]> ясно
<baronos[work]> А в драйверах устройств че?
<jlewka> amarovita, а вывод в каком формате?
<jlewka> amarovita, строки непрерывные?
<Dimax_> VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<[Raiden]> avito.ru , пиши объявление о продаже
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[work]> :D
<[Raiden]> в обем кроме радеона, нвидии и интел всё можно считать экзотикой
<[Raiden]> хотя может оно и работает ,если погуглить
<[Raiden]> по запросу ubuntu S3 VIA UniChrome Pro несколько хавту есть. Сам смотри.
<baronos[work]> Хех, стоит баба и ее муж у обоих айпэды, друг на против через вэб камеры общаються о_О
<[Raiden]> iЛюди
<Dimax_> там с xorg.conf решения.....  а его нема, и создовать его я уже запарился.....
<baronos[work]> Хмм, планшет мака как будет? Айпэд?
<chapt> а тчо его создавать то скопировал, вставил, поправил то что надо под себя
<Dimax_> откуда я его скопирую если его в системе нет
<[Raiden]> 1. сохрани текущий конфиг 2.  sudo X -configure :1  потом  3. sudo cp /home/user/xorg.conf-new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> ну а потом меняешь что надо или добавляешь
<[Raiden]> если нету, значить без 1.
<[Raiden]> )
<Dimax_> sudo X -configure  Fatal server error:
<[Raiden]> а  sudo X -configure :1
<[Raiden]> ?
<Dimax_> (EE) Failed to load module "vmwgfx" (module does not exist, 0)
<Dimax_> и еще 5 штук
<[Raiden]> это можно пропустить. Теперь у тебя в хомпапке должен появиться xorg.conf-new
<[Raiden]> Можешь использовать как начальынй образец
<Dimax_> Оо
<Dimax_> щас пошаманю...
<[Raiden]> ну или испольузй примеры с гугла ) Постепенно может поймеш что там зачем
<Dimax_> ахха все ушёл курить и не только мануалы....
<[Raiden]> вообще , как юзер линукс с некоторым стажем. Считаю что самое удобное решение - отказ от этого девайса.
<Dimax_> нуда .. выдру его из материнки и выкину)))
<[Raiden]> ))
<Dimax_> и припояю порт для видюхи)))) делов то
<[Raiden]> Кстати о курении. Мне помоги Аллен Карр со своей книжкой, пакет ирисок и 3 никотиновых пластыря. 15 лет курил. Теперь думаю , что было дураком, что не бросил раньше.
<[Raiden]> помогли*
<amarovita> jlewka: Вывод - из другой команды, куча строк с Base64 внутри, построчно, с потерянными =  в конце и некоторой вероятностью ошибки. Обрабатывать все подряд никак, надо построчно
<baronos[work]> Мне тоже на пол года до первой сильной пьянки))
<[Raiden]> Я уж пил с тех пор. И даже затягивался пару раз за пол года. Но ничего хорошего кроме позыва покашлять это не дает.
<jlewka> amarovita, while используй...
<[Raiden]> кашель это система очистки организма. Одна из )
<Dimax_> читал книжку не помагло))) через 3 недели опять за сигарету
<[Raiden]> попробуй теперь 4 или лучше 6, два месяца :)
<[Raiden]> ~
<jlewka> amarovita, while read LINE; do echo  $LINE | base64 -d ; done
<baronos[work]> Мне на 2 месяца помогала технига дыханич индийских йогов))
<Dimax_> хз у меня тут есть товарищь который не курит, злой теперь ходит))))
<jlewka> *неудомевает и зачем люди курят....*
<Dimax_> а ты попробуй и поймёшь прелесть никотина))))
<baronos[work]> Пойду покурю, подумаю о вреде курения)
<[Raiden]> да всё что может отвлечь, помогает. На какое-то время. Но лучше не отвлекаться и не использовать противостояние  , а просто осознать, что это уг.  И бросить мешает в основном страх что будет как-то не так. Но на самом деле никакой ломки нет или оче
<[Raiden]> нь слабая и недолгая. И всё что её порождает - это само курение.
<[Raiden]> простите за офтоп )
<jlewka> [Raiden], тоесть, курьильщики марально слабы?)
<baronos[work]> Нет они зависимы от приввчкы действий после которых нужно закурить. Типа пошел в сортир взял сигарету, или поел покурил и так далее.
<baronos[work]> Если поменять ход действий то можно и не думать о курении, то есть заменить после еды не курением а чем то другим
<[Raiden]> Я думал пожалуй. Только мотивация поменялась. Я думал о том что это плохо и воняет, а не о том что ыб покурить.
<[Raiden]> У меня даже небыл окакого-то сильного усилия, просто пришло понимание. И поколбасил оот силы дней 3-5
<baronos[work]> После карра я вообще не думал о сигарете)  на второй раз карр не помогает((
<[Raiden]> 1 сигарету правда выкурил, всетаки. Сестра довела и ещё выпивший был :) Но потом понял что это было лишним, т.е. ничего хорошего не дало. И с тех пор не курю
<[Raiden]> У курящих ещё есть система защиты. 1 мой знакомы хотел бросит ьи даже спросил как я бросил. Но кончилось всё тем, что он  2-3 помиучился без сигарет, а книжку даже не начал читать и снова закурил :)
<[Raiden]> Карр в общем верно пишет. Это похоже на звря котоырй требует никотин и всячески сопротивляется )
<[Raiden]> Гм
<[Raiden]> давайте про линукс
<andrex> вред никатина на моск линукс админа?
<baronos[work]> Ubuntu - против курения! Присоединяйся, будь свободным!
<Dimax_> давайте
<amarovita> jlewka: попробую, пасип
<SergeyIT> линукс похоже на звря котоырй требует жетв и всячески сопротивляется
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Линукс скорее похож на мморпг. Кто-то зазодит что бы поразвлекаться, кто-то что бы заработать и т.д. В общем разыне причины.
<[Raiden]> или как тамагочи. :)
<andrex> забыл покормить пингвина нервными клетками и тот помер
<[Raiden]> Линукс для некоторых вещей хорош, для некоторых не очень. И ещё, оборудования очень много. На некотором или заранее выбранном с учетом юза линукс - вполне комфортно. А на некотором не очень.
<baronos[work]> Они наверно акцентируют внимание на популярности железа
<[Raiden]> Ещё дистрибутивы  строятся по разному. Что может давать совршенно противоположные отзывы. Допустим, я считал что кде 4.7.х стал стабильным и может неделями спокойно работать.
<[Raiden]> но тут узнаю, что есть люди , которые пишут о крахе квина, о сегфолтах постоянных софта
<[Raiden]> А версия кде та же
<[Raiden]> И тут выясняется, что в федоре глибц не той версии, самая свежая, с которой глчат все дрова нвидии кроме 290.10 и ещё qt 4.8 которвый не вышел.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<baronos[work]> Так же наверно и про гш, у кого то падает, прыгает. А у меня стабильно даже тестовая версия)
<[Raiden]> В общем от дистрибьютора и от того какие версии попали в дистр не мало вещей зависит
<[Raiden]> наболтался и убежал
<User193[web]> ребята, извините меня, я тут новенький, я открыл из безопасного режима из консоли файл для редактирования, как бы мне теперь сохранить изменения? я все ещё в редакторе.
<[Raiden]> какой редактор?
<baronos[work]> Ф3 если нано
<[Raiden]> nano?
<User193[web]> vi
<[Raiden]> а..
<User193[web]> но могу и из под нано зайти
<User193[web]> в принципе все равно
<User193[web]> спасибо
<[Raiden]> эскейп, потом : , потом !wq
<[Raiden]> пользуй нано, его не инопланетяне писали
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> или... Я предпочитаю mcedit от mc
<User193[web]> все, наконец запустился) спасибо)
<[Raiden]> вим мощный, но требует изучения и запоминания кучи комбинаций, вот например из моих заметок
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?qfzxym
<baronos[work]> Мощно
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32381  -  скриншот можно посмотреть. На BeOS похоже получилось
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], и зачем изощряться с таким редактором?
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю. Некотоыре считают удобным. Это наверное так и есть ,если года два его активно юзать.
<[Raiden]> сам я пользую другие.
<SergeyIT> на телетайпе не было другого выхода - таким и пользовались, но сейчас...
<[Raiden]> но как выходить из вима  знать надо :) И то то чтоест ьдва резима, редактирования и команд. Т.к.  это класика которая в любом юниксе есть.
<[Raiden]> режима*
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> что за режим авиаперелётов в networkManager'е?)
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> http://dirty.ru/comments/328080/#new
<ambal> [Raiden]: что за режим авиаперелётов в networkManager'е?)
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. У меня всё по старинке, на проводах. И такго нету.
<artus> ambal, ну логично же, тушит все соединеня в виде 3g и вайвай
<ambal> artus: зачем?
<artus> для ноутов
<artus> нм вообще окромя как на ноутах нигде не нужен)
<artus> стационар 1н раз забил принудительно и все, не паришся )
<ambal> artus: мм, ясно... а вот у меня раньше настройки прокси в хромиуме были, а теперь по нажатию на эти настройки оно открывает нм..) почему?)
<artus> незнаю почему, у меня открывает настройки системной прокси
<ambal> artus: сетевая прокси служба - там надо вписывать 127.0.0.1:8118 для тора?
<artus> хз, не пользуюсь им
<ambal> раньше в самом хромиуме можно было это вписать, а теперь надо всей системе ставить чтоли? так и скайп и empathy, всё упадёт же наверно...
<ambal> artus: ну вообще прокси там менять?
<artus> угу
<artus> вобще хрому проксю можно ключем при запуске передать )
<ambal> artus: не, мне временно надо, для просмотра некоторых сайтов
<baronos[work]> ambal: там хттп прокси ставишь и браузер работает через прокси а эмрати в штатном режиме
<ambal> baronos[work]: ясно, сейчас попробую) почему настройки прокси хромиума пропали..
<baronos[work]> Хром гугл привязан к гному
<ambal> baronos[work]: раньше выходили только его настройки...
<baronos[work]> Угу, за то сейчас няшно)
<ambal> я сделал там, не пашет..
<baronos[work]> Возможно прокси не рабочий, я с десяток перебрал, пока у меня гугл мюзик и гугл войс не открыла
<SergeyIT> ambal, юзай ФФ - даже в 9 версии настройки прокси есть
<ambal> baronos[work]: вряд ли, у меня с любым раньше открывалось..
<ambal> SergeyIT: неудобно из-за пары сайтов переходить на другой браузер...
<SergeyIT> ambal, попробуй с прокси енвайрементами запускать
<baronos[work]> ambal: Че за сайт нужен тебе?)
<SergeyIT> типа/  http_proxy="http://ххх.ххх.224.35:3128/"
<ambal> baronos[work]: ferghana.ru
<baronos[work]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32386
<ambal> SergeyIT: что за енварайменты?
<baronos[work]> Новости центральной азии?
<ambal> baronos[work]: да)
<baronos[work]> Ааа, ты не из россии?))
<ambal> baronos[work]: да))
<baronos[work]> Ыы
<ambal> baronos[work]: у нас он закрыт просто, а новости знать хоч-ся)
<ambal> SergeyIT: это где писать? http_proxy="http://ххх.ххх.224.35:3128/" не понял..)
<baronos[work]> ambal: там ничего интересного)) в узбекистане -5 было))
<ambal> baronos[work]: вписал в фф прокси, теперь на любой сайт пишет 514 Authentication required.
<baronos[work]> А в системе убрал старый?
<baronos[work]> Который через хром писал
<ambal> baronos[work]: да
<ambal> baronos[work]: убрал
<baronos[work]> Один выход, ехать жить в россию))
<ambal> baronos[work]: ))) кажется понял, не донастроил кое-что..)
<ambal> ambal@ad:~$ sudo echo "forward-socks4a / 127.0.0.1:9050 ." >> /etc/privoxy/config bash: /etc/privoxy/config: Отказано в доступе
<SergeyIT> ambal, man env
<ambal> почему? я же с sudo пишу
<ambal> почему отказано..?
<baronos[work]> ambal: получилось? Если нет вот пробуй прокси российские http://aliveproxy.com/ru-proxy-list/
<ambal> baronos[work]: сейчас проверяю
<ambal> Tor is not an HTTP Proxy  It appears you have configured your web browser to use Tor as an HTTP proxy. This is not correct: Tor is a SOCKS proxy, not an HTTP proxy. Please configure your client accordingly.
<ambal> теперь так пишет при входе на любую страницу...
<ambal> как это тор не http прокси?
<baronos[work]> Пробуй по ссылке моей прокси, у меня писал так же когда на какой американский попал
<ambal> хочу тор...)))
<baronos[work]> Да не сцы, все фсбшники у меня в санатории, не фиг скрываться)
<ambal> baronos[work]: у нас снб-шники)
<baronos[work]> Тор писали военные сша, так что он с русскими не прокатит)
<ambal> baronos[work]: с узбеками прокатит))
<baronos[work]> ambal: вот тебе на узбекском http://uzbek.fergananews.com/
<ambal> baronos[work]: заблокирован)
<baronos[work]> Так, все. Не по теме пошли мы. Я новости попер смотреть. Пробуй прокси из списка по сылке может какой то и пустит, и выруби тора, можно его же молотом)
<ambal> baronos[work]: я именно через тор хочу настроить... с этими прокси потом возится надо, какой-то серв упадёт, надо будет другой искать и тд...
 * baronos[work] нет на месте. Пи пи пи пи...
<User779[web]> прямо сейчас последние две строки Starting bootsplash  {OK} Stopping bootsplash {OK}
<ambal> $%#! почему он вдруг стал не http прокси
<amarovita> Есть еще anon_proxy
<amarovita> anon-proxy точнее
<ambal> amarovita: всё, получилось)
<baronos[work]> ambal: прокся из списка?)
<ambal> baronos[work]: не, тор)
<baronos[work]> Гыы)
<baronos[work]> Ты бы еще на базе хромиума скрытый браущер юзал)
<[Raiden]> чудеса случаются http://lenta.ru/news/2011/11/24/phobos/ , в общем-то баян, сначала зонд отозвался какой-то европейской станции.
<baronos[work]> з*
<ambal> baronos[work]: что за скрытый браузер на базе хромиума?)
<baronos[work]> да ппц 5млрд за спутник,  прогеры написали по и принимая сигнал не смогли расшифровать
<baronos[work]> ambal: не помню как называеться)
<[Raiden]> имхо на таких аппаратах надо какое-то дублирование систем делать. Пусть дороже, зато верняк.
<[Raiden]> и раньше собирали на нашей базе, а сча может и китай.
<ambal> странно, в фф настроил, а те же самые настройки в нетворкМанагере не работают в хромиуме или надо его перезапустить?
<baronos[work]> Наверно
<ambal> тогда сейчас вернусь)_
<[Raiden]> http://www.lenta.ru/news/2011/11/24/protest/
<baronos[work]> Блин, завтра ленту из хоста выкину если не забуду)
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Есть контакт.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите , а чем можно python код свернуть в бинарник для Linux с зависимостями?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Под винду собрал pyinstaller
<[v-8]_jupiter> Приложение переносится между разными версиями и работет
<[Raiden]> в линуксе правильно делать пакет, установкой зависимостей соотв будет пакетная система заниматься
<brestows> [Raiden]: если конечно в пакете зависимости указаны :-D
<[Raiden]> они там будут указаны или это кривой пакет
<[Raiden]> :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я понимаю что правильно все положить и сделать deb . Но нужно что бы файл был скомпилен
<brestows> [Raiden]:  кровость пакета прямопропорциональна кривости рук сблощика пакета :)
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> Я не могу сказать. Не слышал что бы были компиляторы языка питон
<[Raiden]> то что сделал ты в винде ,скоере всего просто арзив-установщик. По сути тот же пакт
<[Raiden]> пакет
<[Raiden]> в котором скрипты  и зависимости. А не бинари из скрипта сделанные
<[Raiden]> Тут так не принято
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: ,byfhm
<[v-8]_jupiter> Бинарный пакет полуился
<[Raiden]> значит я просто не в курсе
<baronos[work]> А че все москвичи убунтологи в очереди в храм христа спасителя стоят?
<[Raiden]> или не понимаю )
<[Raiden]> деб тоже бинарный пакет
<[Raiden]> т.к. это архив
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: мне нужно что бы в код python скрипта не смогли залезть и поправить
<yurau> что-то комьюнити убунты перестало расти
<brestows> кто нить это видел http://distrowatch.com/stats.php?section=popularity
<[Raiden]> вау эффект прошел видимо. + тут далеко не всегда могут помочь. Фактически человек 5-10 овтечают или даже меньше
<[Raiden]> и наверное кто-то не возвращаетяс, а кто-то никогда в irc не зайдет
<yurau> brestows: наверно unity и гном 3 подкосили репутацию ubuntu
<brestows> yurau: я бы сказал обмочили :( а бы не забанили, абы не забанили
<artus> слилась то как ))
<artus> мвааагага, улетела в зокат )
<baronos[work]> Это виндоюзеры полетели на минт как сороки
<[Raiden]> это номально. Если бы не включили гном3, было бы полно нытья: почему всё ещё гном2?
<[Raiden]> к юнити я незнаю пока как относиться.
<brestows> [Raiden]: и думаешь скатились бы на 10 место?
<[Raiden]> 10?
<yurau> смотрите по ссылке столбец Last 1 month
<yurau> убунта на 4м месте
<[v-8]_jupiter> ААА я не внимательно читал документацию. Pyinstaller может и под linux и mac собрать исполняемый файл
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<brestows> да и хрен c ним c местом
<[Raiden]> где она на 4 месте?
<yurau> [Raiden]: смотрите по ссылке столбец Last 1 month
<baronos[work]> Я качал с зеркала и с сайта провайдера, и это не учитывалось. А минт только на оф сайте
<artus> yurau, набирая скорость летит в пропасть)
<[Raiden]> 1. ресурс считает заходы на страницу, 2. первые 3 места занимают популярные дистры котоыре релизнудись позже убунты
<[Raiden]> соотв посещение их сайтов после релиза убунты выросло
<[Raiden]> вот и всё
<brestows> [Raiden]:  думаешь после выхода 12.04 и зайдя на сайт distrowatch ubuntu будет на первом месте ?
<[Raiden]> конечно. как минимум неделю после релиза
<brestows> [Raiden]:  ну тогда надо посмотреть будет статистику
<Ilshat> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Ilshat, Failed!
<Ilshat> гуд
<[Raiden]> убегать от гном3 переходя на другой дистр - бесполезно. Это только оттянет конец :) + в минте заявляют что есть мате
<[Raiden]> для убунты уже месяц ест ьмате на ппа
<yurau> [Raiden]: я на 11.04 сижу
<[Raiden]> если не больше
<Ilshat> как понять. на гш я или нет? )
<[Raiden]> Ilshat: скриншот покажи )
<Ilshat> или в 11.10 гном может быть только гш
<baronos[work]> Ты довоьен и тебе удобно?)
<Ilshat> пока не вижу особого отличия от обычного гнома. как  в 10.04
<baronos[work]> Гном шелл то установил?
<[Raiden]> 1. в 11.10 по умолчанию нету ГШ  , 2. гном в 11.10 может быть всякий - какой поставишь.
<[Raiden]> и с ГШ и без
<Ilshat> http://s017.radikal.ru/i429/1111/89/797838323dad.png
<[Raiden]> если он не видит разныцы - он скорее всего юнити юзает со времен 11.04
<[Raiden]> Это гном3 fallback
<Ilshat> я юнит не юзаю
<Ilshat> юнити
<baronos[work]> Гном выбери при логине
<Ilshat> baronos[work]: выбрал
<Ilshat> он на скрине
<baronos[work]> Дрова поставил?
<Ilshat> нет еще
<baronos[work]> Дык ставьте пожалуйста)
<[Raiden]> Ilshat: гном-шелл без композита не работает, тебя выкинуло в гном3 фоолбэк (классик)
<baronos[work]> А ты не обновляясь сразу гном поставил?
<Ilshat> baronos[work]: после апгрейда поставил
<Ilshat> дрова он сам поставил. но есть обновления. ша поставлю
<baronos[work]> Странно, у меня ьбез дров гш работает, меса видать работант
<Ilshat> тач пед какой то не удобный стал в убунту ))
<[Raiden]> ничего странного нет. Некотоыре открытые дрова, типа radeon и nouveau умеют 3д и композит
<baronos[work]> У меня нвидиа о_О
<Ilshat> ребутнусь
<[Raiden]> baronos[work]: что нвидия?
<[Raiden]> видеокарта или драйвер? :)
<baronos[work]> И то и то)
<[Raiden]> драйвер nv давно устарел, вместо него nouveau. Если у тебя драйвер nvidia , то твоя фраза про то что они не стоят не понятна.
<baronos[work]> Гелиос драйвер это что?
<baronos[work]> Он стоит когда дрова нвидиа не поставлены
<[Raiden]> шаллиум 3д, это часть меса, а драйвер котоырй это использует, назвывается nouveau
<[Raiden]> г*
<[Raiden]> ну короче. как то так )
<baronos[work]> Ихааа, теперь буду знать)
<[Raiden]> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallium3D
<Ilshat> http://s017.radikal.ru/i410/1111/91/a74066b43ccf.png
<[Raiden]> там написано
<[Raiden]> sudo nvidia-xconfig сделай
<[Raiden]> b htkjuby gjnjv
<[Raiden]> и релогин
<[Raiden]> сча увидим реакцию на гном-шелл. При услвоии что он дрова из репов ставил.
<[Raiden]> Иначе всё несколько сложнее
 * baronos[work] скрестил пальцы
<Nor8>  59 человек онлайн, все меньше и меньше народу. Или артус всех забанил? ))))
<artus> это сизонное )
<artus> *е
<[Raiden]> школьники в делах все?
<artus> ога
<brestows> Nor8: тут банят не подетски :-D
<Ilshat> хех. убил систему )
<[Raiden]> Ilshat: дрова из репов ставил или из run?
<baronos[work]> При запуске де ошибку дал?
<Ilshat> настройки - дрова
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Ilshat> вообщем когда завершал сеанс. подвис. потом сделал хард рестарт
<[Raiden]> банлист кстати приличный
<[Raiden]> !sysrq
<ubuntuhelp> Вы можете попробовать корректно выключить и перезагрузить компьютер, нажав и удерживая кнопки Alt+PrintScreen, а затем набрать последовательно буквы r, e, i, s, u, b. См: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key http://www.script-coding.info/Dzen_1_7.html#9.
<Ilshat> про rq знаю. но забываю про него )
<baronos[work]> Что он выдал при запуске бубна то?
<Ilshat> start system v runlevel compatibility fail
<Ilshat> start system v runlevel compatibility [fail]
<Nor8> [Raiden]: С артусом не забалуешь, ежели что, сразу в бан! :-D
<[Raiden]> ну ещё пару резетов и будешь помнить. Линукс к этом очень чувствительный. Более чем винда.
<Nor8> [Raiden] Кеды чувствительны, а не гном )))
<Ilshat> recovery menu кто то юзал?
<baronos[work]> Не доводилось, и так все работакт)
<baronos[work]> е*
<[Raiden]> Nor8: к резету то? Я думаю де тут пофиг.  Хотя шутку оценил.
<[Raiden]> Ilshat: ну я юзал
<Nor8> [Raiden] Ьак и не шутка это )) Гном не падает, а кеды упали после первого же резета.
<[Raiden]> именно с такой ошибкой не сталкивался
<[Raiden]> Nor8: у чела выше ошибка после  резета и у него гном :)
<Nor8> Третий наверное, от него все что угодно ожидать можно.
<baronos[work]> Да причем тут гном 3 то елки палки)
<Ilshat> также мелкают ошибки типа ieee802111
<Nor8> baronos[work]: Да притом
<baronos[work]> Обоснуй, тут основа убунту, а гш оболочка, свяжи эту ошибку с гш
<baronos[work]> Дрова не подружились + хард ресет
<[Raiden]> Баронос и меня запутал )
<Ilshat> как протереть дрова или переставить его
<baronos[work]> Поставь current-update попробуй
<baronos[work]> nvidia-current-update
<Ilshat> я ступил еще в одном моменте. поставил по дефолту раскладку Англ - Британ.
<Ilshat> теперь символы не совпадают
<baronos[work]> Хех)
<baronos[work]> А в консоль заходит ктрл+альтф1??
<Ilshat> я через восстановление захожу в консоль
<baronos[work]> Удаляй nvidia-current
<[Raiden]> вали деревья, руби коренья
<[Raiden]> всё, поэтизм улетучился
<baronos[work]> ))
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> окно не то
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Не так, Вали деревья, вари коренья и ешь компост ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<Ilshat> эх не помогает
<Ilshat> ошибка про креш
<Ilshat> stopping automatic crash report generation [fail]
<baronos[work]> Переустанови
<Ilshat> что
<Ilshat> систему?
<baronos[work]> А что у тебя не запускается?
<Ilshat> да ниче не запускается ) тупо при запуске включает текстовый режим и выводит логи загрузки
<User574[web]> Всем привет,
<User574[web]> Народ,есть вопрос по железу,может кто подсказать?
<baronos[work]> Тогда переставь, и выбери нормуль раскладку)
<User574[web]> AMD Phenom II x6\ ОЗУ 6 Гб\ ATi HD 5870 могут возникнуть какие нибудь заморочки при установке?кто в курсе,подскажите плиз
<baronos[work]> С, ати возможно)
<User574[web]> а то что 6 ядер у проца,с этим как?
<baronos[work]> А вот с феномом не должно, хотя у тебя свежий феном
<User574[web]> 1090
<Nor8> User574[web]: 64-битную версию ставить нужно, естественно.
<User574[web]> а по конкретней можно,пожалуйста,что за траблы с АТИ могут возникнуть,хочу на убунту соскочить
<baronos[work]> У меня феном 4 ядра проблем не замеченно, попробуй если что то и вылезит то уже конкретно будем знать. А так годать только
<User574[web]> ну на счет  ч64.я догадался
<User574[web]> ясно,огромное спасибо
<baronos[work]> Ты купил такой комп в игры играть?)
<[Raiden]> User574[web]: при утановке врятли. При использовании видеокарты радеон неудобства возникнуть могут
<User574[web]> просто захотелось=)
<brestows> User574[web]: проблемы могут быть c драйверами
<baronos[work]> Если игроман, не стоит убунту ставить.
<Nor8> User574[web]: ПРо установку видео драйвера мануал прочитай обязательно, чтобы потом не возникло вопросов ))))
<User574[web]> хорошо,я понял.
<Nor8> User574[web]: А так проблем не должно быть.
<baronos[work]> Либо две оси держать
<User574[web]> а я еще одну такую же видюху собрался поставить=)))))))
<brestows> User574[web]: а на кой черт? Если вы игроман то или сидите на Windows а линукс в виртуал боксе или две системы Ubuntu для работы Win для игр
<User843[web]> Помогите плиз настроить разрешение монитора
<baronos[work]> Я вот тоже хочу на мустанг второй лвигатель сщади прставить)
<brestows> User843[web]: а какая видео что делали?
<Nor8> User574[web]: Тебе на линуксе такой вертолет не нужен ))
<User574[web]> это и собираюсь сделать,убунта для души,винда для тошнотиков=))
<User843[web]> nvidia Gf7600
<brestows> baronos[work]: думаешь будет быстрее летать
<brestows> baronos[work]: сколько двигателей не ставь он точно не взлетит :)
<User574[web]> не,просто винда уже реально напрягает,хочется немного к будущему приобщиться
<baronos[work]> brestows: а с двумя видюхами по гигу думаешь летать будет?)
<brestows> baronos[work]: незнаю как летать но гудеть тончо будет как самалет :-В
<User574[web]> дык,я ж сказал,это когда тошнотики потребуются=))) на винде
<User843[web]> монитор 19"
<User843[web]> нет разрешения 1440
<User843[web]> 1440*900
<Nor8> baronos[work]: Бензина жрать будет как самолет ))))
<Nor8>  И все )))
<baronos[work]> User574[web]: бери и ставь, а там видно будет
<User574[web]> ну в целом все ясно,спасибо за помощь=))
<baronos[work]> Nor8: как ракета протон, еще модули скидывать будет)
<User574[web]> обожаю доходить,до какогонибудь результата,методом научного тыка=))
<baronos[work]> Только потыкай мануал про ати сначала)
<User574[web]> ну я понял.можно не повторять=))
<Nor8> baronos[work]:Ты главное сам модули не начни скидывать, когда на газ нажмешь ))))
 * baronos[work] повторение мать, учения!
<baronos[work]> Nor8: ахаха))
<User574[web]> не боись,ракеты для меня не внове=))
<brestows> User574[web]: топливо ракетное надо ?
<Nor8> baronos[work]: Мустанг то новый или классик?
<baronos[work]> Nor8: gt500
<User574[web]> не,если что  у меня для него 42 ускоритель есть
<baronos[work]> Все ставь. Отошли от темы канала, баронос мультик смотреть отошел)
<User574[web]> угу,ну ладно,еще раз спасибо,всем удачи
<brestows> baronos[work]: какой мульт?
<baronos[work]> brestows: на карусели был про слона)
<brestows> baronos[work]: у мультика нет названия?
<Ilshat> ошибка не в нвидиа. а в wlan
<baronos[work]> Ну вот, я говорил что не гном шелл))
<Ilshat> я и не говорил, что это гш )
<brestows> народ кто нить работал со сканерами штрих кодов?
 * brestows отошел минут на 15
<navnav> :)Всем доброго вечера!
<baronos[work]> Странный закон, соколов если не законно продавать и тебя поймают, судить будут о жестоком обращении с животнвии, когда как за сокола самку можно много десятков тысяч баксов выручить.
<navnav> помогите раздать интернет на вторую машину! Кто разбирается ? Есть пара вопросов! )
<Vladislaw> Всем привет!
<Vladislaw> http://www.nicegoing.ru/zm1006/img_hcpf9t3cnq7v49d4_16614.png
<Vladislaw> звук в приложениях просто ужасный, и через некоторое время пропадает
<Vladislaw> $ wine --version
<Vladislaw> wine-1.3.32
<baronos[work]> Там помогут /join #wine
<baronos[work]> Либо пробуй альса
<brestows> .me вернулся
 * brestows вернулся
<Vladislaw> только как на альса переключиться я не знаю
<baronos[work]> Help.ubuntu.ru
<baronos[work]> В армию уйти что ли.
<dredix> привет всем. вопрос такого типа в общем есть сайт с трансляциями и видео кучей..видео пашет а трансляции без звука=( где копать? во всём есть кроме трансляций звук
<dredix> система убунту 11.10 firefox
<artus> флеш зло)
<baronos[work]> )
<dredix> дык в днокласниках пашет в играх
<dredix> флэшных самое интересное
<dredix> и видео всё ништяк
<artus> дык а кого волнуют однокласники с их корявыми видеосерверами)
<dredix> а вот трансляции никакая на смотрикоме=(
<artus> если на ютубе все пучком то пиши письма сайтостроителям)
<dredix> ютуб всё ничтяк
<dredix> видео всё ок
<dredix> трансляции тока=(
<baronos[work]> Эт ж ютьюб ё)
<dredix> в общем с флэшем косяк?
<baronos[work]> В хроме пробовал?
<dredix> гна
<dredix> неа*
<dredix> сейчас скачаю посмотрю спасибо
<baronos[work]> Дык пробуй, а фф зло. Имхо
<dredix> фиг знает привык есчо с другой оси которые все не любят=)))
 * baronos[work] возлюби ближнего своего...
<baronos[work]> Гыыы, поди не слышит че телки трещат в смотрикоме под +18))
<dredix> да не друган тама вещал а я как лох не слышал его=(
<baronos[work]> А скайп не? Или надо по мажориться перед всеми?)))))
<dredix> в скайпе не пашет видео у миня
<baronos[work]> А в гугл+ не пробовали?
<dredix> неа
<dredix> не пробывал
<baronos[work]> Столько вариантов а вы ползуйте, есть еще вэб скайп там модет видео рабртать
<baronos[work]> не*
<dredix> да я как то особо не заморачивался..просто как понадобилось то никак=)
<baronos[work]> Что то промахиваюсь по Ж)) палец толстый наверно)
<baronos[work]> Вэбка поди дорогая?
<baronos[work]> Фирменая?
<dredix> хз года 2 назад брал
<dredix> за штуку вроде
<dredix> обычная с микрафоном
<baronos[work]> У меня китай за 150р, работает все и везде.
<dredix> вэбка то пашет во всех приложениях кроме скайпа
<baronos[work]> Скачал хром проверил?
<dredix> даже пишет если командой задать запись в файл
<dredix> да не качается чота=(
<dredix> чот мой инет не нравится
<dredix> центру приложений
<dredix> заманал уже
<dredix> тут то как то тусуюсь=)))
<dredix> хромиум то поди на базе фф построен то?
<baronos[work]> На интернет эксплорере
<dredix> аа
<dredix> такой же тугой?
<baronos[work]> Это хром на базе хромиума
<dredix> ясн
<dredix> чот не качает зараза грит сматри мол соединение своё
<dredix> требуется установка ненадёжных пакетов...ппц какойто
<baronos[work]> Поставь сервер обновления другой, или с сайта google.ru качай
<dredix> ого поменял и сраз попёрло СПАСИБО
<nexxxt> ку
<dredix> хэлоу
<dredix> пропал бы нафиг без вас
<baronos[work]> [Raiden]: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32387
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> спс
<[Raiden]> в конце января выйдет
<baronos[work]> кде Няшка)
<[Raiden]> Поддержка классических хранителей экрана (X Screensaver) прекращена
<[Raiden]> прям как в гноме3
<[Raiden]> видимо все готовоятся к вейланду
<baronos[work]> я их всегда отрубал, не юзал ни когда и смысла не видел в них)
<[Raiden]> в теории 1 картинка плохо статичная
<[Raiden]> когда не у компа лучше скринсейвер
<[Raiden]> ну и потом к нему блокировку экрана прикрутили
<baronos[work]> Ну не знаю, мне не от кого было блокировать копи и паролить 50 буквенными паролями)
<baronos[work]> п*
<[Raiden]> некоторым надо
<baronos[work]> Уххх, лдпр против единорастов, жарко...))
<[Raiden]> я незнаю за кого галку поставить
<baronos[work]> )
<artus> за меня можеш поставить)
<dredix> в хромиуме пашет звук чудеса
<baronos[work]> Артус, артус,артус....
<baronos[work]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32377  лучше бы самим гномом занимались))
<wildDAlex> Товарищи, не пришло ли еще время обновиться до 11.10 c 11.04? Баги еще не все критичные поправили?
<[Raiden]> поспи ещё
<baronos[work]> Это зациклиный вопрос? Или у меня дэжавю?
<wildDAlex> Несколько недель назад может спрашивал, возможно.
<Sergey_IT> wildDAlex, подожди уж 12.04
<Zogar> 12.04 - это следующий LTS вроде?
<baronos[work]> Угу
<Infra_HDC> да, пятилетний
<Zogar> Однако, здравствуйте )
<Infra_HDC> как для серваков таки для десктопов
<baronos[work]> Хао
<Infra_HDC> вопрос по днсу
<Infra_HDC> dig -t SRV _http._tcp.mycooldomain \n ;; ANSWER SECTION: \n _http._tcp.mycooldomain. 21600	IN	SRV	10 0 80 mycoolsite \n и не открывает сайтик :-( это баг или фича?
<Infra_HDC> вобще браузеры поддерживают такое издевательство?
<umren> yo
<baronos[work]> Ё
<Scorpion_on> hi
<Zogar> hihi
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/offsyanka/620405/
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-25
<artus> [Raiden], ну дык все врут то) а ты думаеш почему до сих то пор нет снимков обратной стороны луны)
<Onkeltem> логотип.doc
<[Raiden]> Возможно благодаря этой статье я увидел настоящее небо марса
<[Raiden]> но возможно и нет )
<[Raiden]> мне тоже красная атмосфера бредом кажется
<artus> а сколько теорий то настрочили почему собственно она красная, с тоннами талмудов аргументов
<[Raiden]> Наверное подумали, что синее небо даст некий психологический толчек к освоению , к тому же марсианская прогармма была в ссср
<[Raiden]> потом накрылась
<baronos[sleep]> Гыы, у меня в унитазе мышь топится))
<artus> baronos[sleep], этио все фигня, меня тут вопросом озадачили, и я как то в панике ))
<artus> baronos[sleep], http://paste.ubuntu.com/748813/  вот я и не пойму, толи кофе мало, толи совсем не кофе надо пить )
<[Raiden]> вот ещё возможный  или вполне правдаподобный цвет http://keithlaney.net/SCI/2P167115422EFFA9F4P2412L456.jpg
<[Raiden]> разряженной атмосферы
<artus> какие милые деревья то
<baronos[sleep]> О_о
<artus> а не видим мы их потому что их закрасили , это же заговор )
<baronos[sleep]> Вас нейролуч с марса поразил?))
 * artus поглубже натянул шапочку из фольги и ничего не боится
<[Raiden]> вот ещё забавная штука http://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/2//69/199/69199836_acidcolor_small_GIF.jpg
<Onkeltem> http://clientsfromhell.ru/items/42?short
<baronos[sleep]> Это червяк из ыильма дрож земли?)
<baronos[sleep]> ф*
<[Raiden]> фото марса
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере так пишут
<artus> baronos[sleep], это фотоотчет трепанации черепа разработчика юнити )
<artus> видиш какая большая прямая извилина)
<baronos[sleep]> Мощно:D
<artus> одна ) каакраз кнопочку тыцять)
<baronos[sleep]> А у гш разраба два нейрона и то с кривой линией?)
<artus> baronos[sleep], 2 нейрона на двоих ? )))
<[Raiden]> разрабы гном троли. Лет 15 уже тролят.
<artus> так, а в дюка, который нюкем , который форевер гамал кто нить?
<baronos[sleep]> Хехе))
<baronos[sleep]> Я в игры не играю посдедние полгода)
<[Raiden]> мне знакомый сказа л что отстой и я не стал смотреть
<[Raiden]> хотя может быть и стоит. Так долго делали...
<sig_wall> эх, фобосяне очередной спутник угробили :(
<sig_wall> фобос-2 советский тож сломался, правда, долетел.
<[Raiden]> марсиане ломают
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos[sleep]> Они бы еще quake 3,5 forever сделали))
<artus> не, квака не то, даеш блад )
<baronos[sleep]> Блад рэин?)
<[Raiden]> ты матом ругнулся?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> я про тот который с вилами)
<baronos[sleep]> Интеллектуальная беседа в 5 утра))
<sig_wall> ладно беседа
<sig_wall> я в 5 утра ещё и коммитить умудряюсь :]
<baronos[sleep]> Липтон?)
<baronos[sleep]> Марс, плохо влияет на земляе))
<baronos[sleep]> н*
<FunkyPunky> драсти, ктонить пользуется StarDict словарем?
<sharikoff> когда то давно
<sharikoff> юзал
<FunkyPunky> подключил словарь все ништяк работает, только в Full-text ht;bvt yt gthtdjlbn ybxtuj
<FunkyPunky> только в Full-text режиме не переводит ничего
<sharikoff> а щас нет иксов -нет проблем
<FunkyPunky> пишет Not found!
<sharikoff> http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=5&topic=16486&start=260
<sharikoff> шапку почитай
<FunkyPunky> ок пасиба
<FunkyPunky> а и еще вопрос, у меня ubuntu10,04,3 не 64, можно ли на нее ставить приложения 64, и будут ли они работать, а то аод линукс maya только 64, других не нашел?
<baronos[work]> Хола хола)
<sharikoff> FunkyPunky: нет
<FunkyPunky> ок сенк
<FunkyPunky> а если поставить 64 операционку, то проги будут больше жрать оперативы неже в 32?
<FunkyPunky> у меня просто оперативки всего 2 гига
<baronos[work]> Че то гороскоп с утра не радужный ни разу(
<FunkyPunky> брешит гороскоп
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<nicloay> pong
<sharikoff> nicloay: q
<sharikoff> artus: факс к астеру не прикручивал?
<nicloay> sharikoff,  здаров :) - с приближением викенда :)
<sharikoff> спасип
<sharikoff> у меня уже 14.44
<sharikoff> почти победа
<nicloay> бугага.. у меня только 13:46 вот это да :)
<artus> sharikoff, неа
<nicloay> по комбоджийскому времени живешь :)
<baronos[work]> 9.47 ё)
<sharikoff> перт
<sharikoff> гонконг
<sharikoff> artus: а у тя факсаппарат есть какой нть?
<nicloay> не.. вроде в гонконге как у меня..
<artus> ммм, неа )))
<sharikoff> мде..
<artus> sharikoff, можно конечно пошарудеть в закромах то
<sharikoff> artus: как сэмулировать что я факс послал емае
<artus> ну можно на почту завязать
<artus> sharikoff, вобщет астер умеет факсом притворятцо кажись
<sharikoff> да я вот и хочу на почту
<artus> гдето я такое видел
<sharikoff> тока отправлять то с чего
<artus> sharikoff, http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Asterisk+Fax+to+email
<sharikoff> http://www.xakep.ru/magazine/xa/134/119/1.asp
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> прусски
<sharikoff> *парусски
 * artus заныкал статейку в закрома родины
<baronos[work]> В нокиа вроде есть фича по приему отправки факса
<baronos[work]> Можно попробовать на тел отправить
<artus> sharikoff, http://sourceforge.net/projects/email2fax/ dj tot xt tcnm
<artus> *во еще че есть
<artus> лана, ушол в себя )
<sharikoff> а обратно?
<artus> ммм?
<nicloay> я либо кончить в себя, либо наложить себе в руки :)
<Irvingel> помогите плиз, чем пожно редактировать .pdf? оч срочно нужно
<pavelpat> Господа, как проверить содержит ли набор строк хотябы одну не пустую строку? XSLT 1.0
<Irvingel> как можно изменить текст в пдф? и вобще возможно ли?
<SergeyIT>  Irvingel, редактором пдф-ов
<Irvingel> классный ответ)
<SergeyIT> а что не верно? )
<Irvingel> нашел вариант ABBYY FineReaderом и потом в ворде например...
<Irvingel> ясно что редактором, какой например? необходимо удалить часть текста и вписать другой
<SergeyIT> Irvingel, если запаролено, то об этом здесь нельзя
<Irvingel> не запаролено вроди бы
<Irvingel> ридеры позволяют только читать и выделять, редактор позволяет добавить текст, но удалить не могу
<SergeyIT> посмотри pdf editor в репах
<Irvingel> ставил его
<Irvingel> то ли я туплю и не могу найти как изменить текст, толи это там не получается
<SergeyIT> может запрещено паролем удалять?
<Irvingel> как это узнат?
<Irvingel> пароль не спрашивает
<SergeyIT> может pdf to doc & doc to pdf
<Irvingel> SergeyIT: это что и откуда взять?
<SergeyIT> из гугла (там и ломалки пдф были когда-то)
<Ilshat1> нет какой нибудь команды типа /history
<Onkeltem> Ilshat1: есть команда irssi
<Onkeltem> Ilshat1: а в ней есть команда /lastlog <параметры>
<Ilshat1> Onkeltem: это куда писать?
<Ilshat1> irsii
<Onkeltem> Ilshat1: это была шутка. irssi - IRC-клиент, пожалуй один из лучших консольных
<Ilshat1> ясн. фигня какая то стала с клавишей Таб. теперь при нажатие на нее не выводит имена, а тупо меняет вкладку. также в браузере
<Onkeltem> Ilshat1: пфф... клавиша Ctrl "запала"
<Onkeltem> Ilshat1: или её может какой-нить virtualbox не корректно "отпустил", если используешь
<Ilshat1> а блин тупой gxneur запустился
<Ilshat1> он юзал его
<Onkeltem> this is linux, m8
 * Ilshat1 Ilshat бездельничает на работе
<UA1000>  кто может подсказать как зайти на сетевой диск компа одного и того же провайдера ??
<[Raiden]> Ilshat1: у тебя ctrl не залип?
<[Raiden]> или ещё чего-нить )
<Ilshat1> [Raiden]: да все уже. Нашли причину
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> туплю
<Ilshat1> за то узнал про сочетание клавиш ктрл+таб )
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> кошмар, как влияет на мозг японская реклама)
<[Raiden]> видимо в этом её цели. Вспомнишь даже если не хочешь
<baronos> А что в тьюбе нету кнопки повторять воспроизведение?
<Ilshat1> рипит
<Ilshat1> нету вроде
<Ilshat1> о. у нас и девушки бывают. или это вса таки он о_0
<Ilshat1> все таки
<[Raiden]> Бывают иногда. Но в этом случае я не уверен ))
<baronos> Сегодня гш 3,3,2 обновился в лучшую сторону, правда косяки были с зависимостями (аптитуде наше все) и ядрышко пропосед обновилось)
<Ilshat1> я сеня опять буду ставить дрова и гш. надеюсь я не стану убунту-манъяком
<baronos> Ilshat1: поставь бубну, апгрейди, поставь дрова, потом ставь гш))
<Ilshat1> baronos: я так и делал
<baronos> ну то что вафля сломала при хард ресете бубну, а не гш это хорошо)
<Ilshat1> не помогло. поставил nvidia-current-updates. решил командный shutdown изучить и через не го выключить систему. набрал shutdown -H (-h). после чего на пол пути завис. и потом ребутнул хардно.
<Ilshat1> (или -h)*
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<baronos> хехе)
<Ilshat1> [Raiden]: ну я так и сделал. через настройки.
<Ilshat1> ошибка как я понял было связано с интерфейсами. wlan0 ругался на команды. такая же ругань и была в момент загрузке
<baronos> теперь тьюб автореплеей делает)
<Ilshat1> на ночь поставил переустановку. к приходу думаю будет ждать новенькая жертва
<baronos> а если альтернейт поставить чтоб обойти эти ошибки, а потом при обновлении все чтоб установил нужное?
<Ilshat1> baronos: да уже переставил )
<baronos> Ilshat1: замечтательно)
<Ilshat1> за одно выбрал нужную раскладку
<Ilshat1> а то я вчера таки не нашел символ "|"
 * baronos коварно радуеться прибавлению армии тригномеров!
<baronos> блин "Ь" лишний((
<Ilshat1> тебя ждет расстрел
<baronos> жаль сюда не вставить слово "НЯ" которое говорит японка из рекламы йогурта(
<[Raiden]> Альтернатива глобал-меню? http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/oxygen-appmenu-replace-menu-with.html
<[Raiden]> (14:21:15) elemc: lennier: это какой ещё один вариант мазохизма :D
<Ilshat1> кеды.
<baronos> ну все ритмбок теперь оф будет по дефолту в 12,04)
<baronos> с*
<Ilshat1> это плеер?
<baronos> ага
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: в 10.04 не он же был?
<Ilshat1> нет
<SergeyIT> ку
<chief> всем привет :)
<chief> Живые есть ?
<MILLIONER> привет друзья
<MILLIONER> один
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: каноникал типа говорил это будет легче для перехода пользователей с лтс на лтс да и банши вроде как не готов к гтк3
<chief> это уже радует :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: у меня 10.04 ритмбокс я не ставил а в меню болтается. значит был
<chief> народ - нужна помощь по подключению к иннету УБУНТУ 10.04.
<SergeyIT> пока что банши в 12.04
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: ага он дефолтный до 10.10)
<MILLIONER> друзья, где найти апплет сети к AWN?
<baronos> SergeyIT: они приняли решение в пользу ритмбокса
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в 12.04 скорей всего перелезу на лубунту
<MILLIONER> посколько у меня инет через VPN и потому не подключается автоматически.. но в доке AWN нету апплета для управления NM :((
<Ilshat1> на почте в разделе кучка 2011 не прочитанных писем
<baronos> MILLIONER: в Docky вроде был апплет сети
<chief> народ - нужна помощь по подключению к иннету УБУНТУ 10.04.
<SergeyIT> альфа на следующей неделе будет
<baronos> Наверно в ней будут изменения)
<sharikoff> давай
<MILLIONER> в докку может и быть а в AWN есть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: ты вроде на ней сидишь? не стремно ? :)
<Ilshat1> !ask chief
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask chief'
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, в данный момент в ней - без проблем )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а как прилетит альфа. можно огрести
<SergeyIT> за последние 2-е суток больше 300Мб приехало
<chief> <Ilshat1> я создал подключение, но оно не выделяется(не могу его подключить) такое подозрение что сетевую карту не видит.
<baronos> сегодня в марлине появилась в контекстном меню "Сортировка" ))радует что он развиваеться)
<Ilshat1> chief: ifconfig покажет текущие рабочие карты
<chief> я в ЛИНУКСЕ - "начинающий.
<Ilshat1> бяда
<SergeyIT> baronos, а в ФФ (9)  из меню пропало "Reload" ). Вот думаю бага или фича...
<chief> ещё какая ...
<Ilshat1> chief: я не советник по подключению к интернету.  я юзаю DHCP )) мож кто другой подскажет
<MILLIONER> как в убунте 11.10 настроить авто VPN вручную?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: релоад вроде как отдельным дополнением ставилось
<baronos> SergeyIT: забавно, теперь до ф5 тянуться))
<chief> и на этом спасибо !!!
<Ilshat1> chief: подключение по VPN?
<chief> угу
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, пункт меню (F5, или ctrl+R) ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: спутал с ресет
<chief> как ты мой ник выводишь в чат ?
<Ilshat1> chief: ник<Tab>
<SergeyIT> chief, в линуксе везде - первые буквы и ТАВ - учись )
 * Ilshat1 потерпеть полтара часа и выходные
<chief> Ёперный театр... :)
<baronos> join #elementary
<baronos> ой
<chief> у меня начались дооолгие выходные :)
<Ilshat1> baronos: теперь мы знаем, где ты отжигаешь
<baronos> Ilshat1: я там про новинки разработки марлина узнаю)
<chief> я так и не понял как ник вывести
<Ilshat1> chief: начинаешь писать ник сам, потом жмешь ТАб
<chief> Ilshat1:  спасибо :)
<baronos> chief: напиши baro и нажми таб
<chief> :)
<chief> ну так что - есть смелые ???
<SergeyIT> baronos, скромнее надо быть )
<chief> Нужна помощь в настройке иннета
<Ilshat1> смелые и бородатые на канале дебиана
<baronos> SergeyIT: да чет, после бессонной ночи, под кофеином и импульсивной музыки дабстепа меня прёт)
<chief> Ilshat1: как туда попасть ?
<Ilshat1> chief: эт шутка. у тя же убунту. )
<User997[web]> День добрый. Подскажите, как в скрин послать команду
<chief> угу
<Ilshat1> chief: запусти консоль для начала
<chief> Ilshat1: запустил
<Ilshat1> chief: набери ifconfig
<chief> Ilshat1:  есть.
<Ilshat1> там выводит список твоих сетевых карт, вайфай
<Ilshat1> которые включены на данный момент
<chief> а то что сейчас провод не подключен - пофигу ?
<Ilshat1> ну если не подключен, то в списке не будет. без провода и инета не будет )
<chief> Ilshat1:  воткну туда провод - с тобой не пообщаюсь... что делать-что делать ума не приложу.
<Ilshat1> а шас ты как общаешься
<chief> это другой комп
<Ilshat1> два компа , один патч-корд?
<chief> я жене на бук поставил с 7 по соседству УБУНТУ, а иннеа через Убунту - нет
<chief> Ilshat1:  это ту куда меня "послал" ?
<Ilshat1> два компа, один провод для инета?
<chief> ...патч-корд?
<chief> Ilshat1: провод один...
<Ilshat1> фигово
<chief> бук для работы ей настраиваю.
<chief> есть мысль его тоже подсоединить к иннету, но потом.
<Ilshat1> а че в винду то не поставил для работы
<chief> Ilshat1: на винде иннет работает нормально.
<Ilshat1> ну вот. и на второй пк тоже поставь винду
<chief> Ilshat1: Линукс стоит как запасная операционка на буке.
<SergeyIT> если вирусы все загадят?
<chief> Ilshat1: я периодически в командировках, а если винда накроется...
<User274[web]> привет, ктонебудь может подсказать где находятся конфигурационные файлы настройки разрешения экрана по умолчанию?
<Ilshat1> chief: делаешь раздел для востстановления. за пару минут поставит новенький
<chief> Ilshat1:  я это знаю, но жене это сложно и если накроется, то она запустит Линукса
<Ilshat1> ясн. ну ты спевра сделай так. чтобы для обоих пк был провод
<chief> Ilshat1: спасибо. буду делать.
<chief> Всем спасибо и пока.
 * Ilshat1 остался час
<baronos> Ilshat1: а потом 10 часов танцев с бубном;)
<baronos> Пойду посмотрю консольный браузер)
<Ilshat1> у меня все выходные будут связаны с установками
<baronos> гыы http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32388
<Ilshat1> надо еще другой ноут переставить. но на винду
<Ilshat1> baronos: я так понимаю эта псевдо ось запущена на другой ОС?
<User274[web]> где находятся конфигурационные файлы настройки разрешения экрана по умолчанию?
<Ilshat1> User274[web]: поищи в /etc/X11
<baronos> Ilshat1: да вроде ось на ядре линукс)
<User274[web]> <Ilshat1> там пустой файл
<Ilshat1> User274[web]: X11 это папка
<[Raiden]> варианты есть, если нету xorg.conf и речь об убунте с гном или юнити. То настройка либо у юзера (если меняли гномовской утилитой) , либо в /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d , либо автодетект макс разрешения от монитора по протоколу DDE
<User274[web]> я знаю там конфигурационный файл лежит и он пустой
<[Raiden]> если пустой, то автодетект
<[Raiden]> либо гномовская фигня со своим конфигом где-то у юзера
<User274[web]> а автодетект находится?
<User274[web]> где?
<Ilshat1> нигде
<[Raiden]> он нигде не находится, он просто работате
<[Raiden]> поэтому и авто
<[Raiden]> а своё можно указать в xorg.conf
<User274[web]> он неправильно определяет разрешения монитора
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: питон это интерпритатор? на чем сам интерпритатор работает?
<Ilshat1> JohnDoe_71Rus: еще и компилятор
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: эмм, не знаю)
<SergeyIT> бабка за дедку, дедка за репку...
<[Raiden]> 1. sudo X -configure :1  , 2. смотрим /home/user/xorg.conf-new , редактируем если надо и кидаем в етц
<[Raiden]> попутно читаем про modeline и  утилиту gtf
<User274[web]> спасибо сейчас гляну
<[Raiden]> это наверное не единственный способ поменять разрешение ,но универсальный
<Ilshat1> че надо в DISPLAY указать. чтобы на рабочем столе запускать?
<Ilshat1> на другом*
<baronos> сайт gnome в консоли как бэ "няшно" выглядит http://i.min.us/ibdTb0XDc7YX4F.png
<User274[web]> убунту 11 не может правильно монитор на ноутбуке определить если 386 ставить, а 64 нормально
<[Raiden]> =:цифра , чаще 0
<Ilshat1> я пробовал 0:1, 1:0, 0.1, 1.0 - один и тот же результ
<[Raiden]> ни 1 из вариантов не похож на мой - пробуй
<Ilshat1> [Raiden]: ну 1.2.3 не пашет. только 0
<baronos> отлично, твик тул 3,3,0 починили)
<[Raiden]> Ilshat1: А должно?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если у тебя 1 сессия иксов, то почему должно работать что-то ещё?
<Ilshat1> [Raiden]: дык есть же еще 3 рабочих стола )
<[Raiden]> 3 сессии иксов?
<Ilshat1> скорее все на одном
<[Raiden]> на рабочие столы так не раскинуть. Это другое. Тут нужен вм с правилами для окон. Я знаю два таких
<[Raiden]> kwin и compiz
<Ilshat1> ясн. лан черт с ним. хотел просто проверить
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1125/h_1322219919_7043582_a481905eec.png
<Ilshat1> [Raiden]: напихал всякого )
<[Raiden]> в гномах правила для окон тоже могут быть. Н овм сам не умеет. Есть 2 варианта. 1. devilspie\gevilspie программы , 2. если гномшелл , то есть 1 кривое расширение , деающее правила для окон некоторые.
<[Raiden]> костыли в общем
<Ilshat1> тоже бы поставил себе заметки. но у меня обычно рабочий стол где то далеко за окнами
<Ilshat1> о, уже 40 минут. немного осталось
<baronos> Щас узнаю будет ли в скором будущем в фм марлин сделано создание файлов)
<Ilshat1> baronos: че это вообще?
<Ilshat1> файл менеджер?
<baronos> Ilshat1: файловый менеджер
<Ilshat1> для гнома?
<baronos> Ilshat1: вот я записывал http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_cB2FWPUzE&feature=feedu
<Ilshat1> baronos: на работе фильтр стоит на ютуб
<Ilshat1> злые сисадмины закрыли доступ
<baronos> вообщем он быстрый классный)) элементари разрабатывает его на смену наутилус элементари
<Ilshat1> baronos: для 12.04?
<baronos> Ilshat1: 11,10 и выше, на 11,04 не пробовал, но вроде как можно запихать
<Ilshat1> ясн. я обычно через консоль лазаю
<baronos> Ilshat1: http://i.minus.com/i24tOxbDp2kbR.png
<Ilshat1> опять рыба
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: еще больше на finder похож
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: это который на маках?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу
<baronos> Ну элементари в какой то роде и делаю ось чем то похожим на мак
<baronos> м*
<Ilshat1> я мак ни разу не юзал
<baronos> pantheon terminal от элементари http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq8aYqG6q1E
<baronos> хехе, пойду сделаю из гш элементари пантеон)
 * Ilshat1 открыли доступ к ютубу
 * Ilshat1 радостный побежал домой
<baronos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/elementary-os-luna-based-ubuntu-12-04/
<baronos> примерно такой превью они мутят http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o96Swc0PeA
<baronos> щас заюзаю мега нестабильную елементари луна)
<[Raiden]> кто там минт хвалил, http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32393
<baronos> хехе)
<baronos> в след релизе марлина должно появиться архивация\разархивация и создание текстовых файлов.
<baronos> и вообще как баазар использовать?)
<baronos> базаар*
<kyshtynbai> а шо це таке
<valsinats> День добрый!
<baronos> Добрый
<valsinats> Создаю на рабочем столе новый текстовый документ, а в скобках добавляет "неверная кодировка"
<valsinats> Кто знает в чём дело?
<skai-falkorr> в неверной кодировке
<baronos> а я ждал этого))
<valsinats> К.О.
<valsinats> Больше интересует решение проблемы
<skai-falkorr> использовать верную кодировку
<valsinats> Хороший совет. Вопрос -- как?
<skai-falkorr> ну для начала надо узнать, какая у тебя кодировка установлена
<baronos> locale че пишет?
<valsinats> В терминале -- echo $LANG
<valsinats> ru_UA.UTF-8
<Dmitrix> Здравствуйте! есть люди разбирающие в роутинге?
<valsinats> Так что с кодировкой, кто подскажет?
<UNIm95> valsinats: нормуль все
<User554[web]> Всем привет. Пдскажите как зайти в мирку через джабер клиент?
<andrey_> никак без транспорта
<skai-falkorr> User554[web]: установить мирку.
<skai-falkorr> andrey_: никак вообще.мирка - это прога же
<andrey_> аа ну да)
<skai-falkorr> andrey_: через одну прогу в другую заходить...маразм
<andrey_> а мирка разве есть для линукс?
<User554[web]> dthytt d bhr xfns
<skai-falkorr> andrey_: надеюсь нет
<User554[web]> вернее в ирк сеть
<skai-falkorr> User554[web]: бери и заходи
<andrey_> User554[web] ~ какой у тебя джаббер клиент
<User554[web]> к каналу какому-нибудь подсоедениться
<skai-falkorr> andrey_: ну зачем ты уточняешь.он же испугается сейчас
<User554[web]> под виндой qip
<andrey_> ололол бан!
<skai-falkorr> таким как он сложно думать, что есть больше одного клиента
<skai-falkorr> а ты ему про кучу клиентов намекаешь
<User554[web]> за что бан? за слово винда и qip?
<andrey_> User554[web] ~ ты каналом ошибся
<User554[web]> под виндой тоже приходится сидеть для управления виндовыми серваками
<User554[web]> Я просто в irc не знаю ничего
<andrey_> ну и забей, зачем оно тебе
<andrey_> это щас чисто гиковская штука ну и для геймеров чуть чуть
<User554[web]> раньше сидел. Знакомые тут остались. А дополнительных клиентов не хочется ставить. Говорили что через транспорт можно в джабере
<User554[web]> а сейчас все позабыл. Сидел раньше под виндой, через мирку
 * baronos думает, что нынешние "сисадмины" и "программисты" угробят космическую программу России.
<User554[web]> радуйтесь, я не из России)
<User554[web]> Тгда второй вопросик по убунте 11,10 Кто-нибудь собирал на ней getstream_a84? У кого это получилось?
 * andrey_ радуется
<andrey_> что это?
<User554[web]> для вещания iptv в сеть
<baronos> iptv если верить гуглу
<User554[web]> на ядре 2,6,,, собирается без проблем, а на третьем ни у кого не собиралось, может ктто-то решил эту проблему
<andrey_> а зачем? vlc разве не умеет?
<User554[web]> а vlc не умеет декодировать, брать ключи
<User554[web]> он только вещает открытый поток
<User554[web]> и параллельно кучу каналов не умеет
<baronos> http://i.min.us/i1htb6LpOWMYD.png
<baronos> это приятней чем минт)
<skai-falkorr> эт чтото страшное
<baronos> это в виртуалке она такая(((
<baronos> На гш 3,3,2 наверно не ляжет(
<baronos> какая то гламурная розовая установка элементари луна)
<umren> кто то пользуется гш?
<baronos> да
<skai-falkorr> те, кто ен осилил всю радость юнити
 * baronos бла бла бла... ;)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: вот в юнити линзы есть.та же линза гвиббера очень удобна
<baronos> Слава космическим силам, у меня со зрением все хорошо (тьфу, тьфу, тьфу - три раза постучал по дереву)
<[Raiden]> на мелком девайсе линза мб нужна
<[Raiden]> ну и для любителей шрифтов ниже 9пт
<[Raiden]> хотя я и на десктое пару раз юзал. Допустим картинка в браузере. Взял , хоткей жмакнул или колесо покрутил и увеличилась плавно
<[Raiden]> забавно
<baronos> Если бы я в гш смог увеличить размер текста в названиях приложений, в превью, то я бы уменьшил гш 0,7 text scaling
<skai-falkorr> сколько тупых и унылых шуток
<skai-falkorr> а умнее ничего придумать не можете?
<skai-falkorr> эт кеды и гш так скукоживают фантазию?
<sharikoff> можем
<artus> главное че, главное что юнити ее расширяет :D
<sharikoff> но где мы возьмем столько лопат
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: не на тему "все сосвиздили с мака"
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> это очевидно
<sharikoff> даже спорить нехочу
<skai-falkorr> ага.особенно как ланчпад с гш на мак перенесли
<skai-falkorr> очевидно, что мак тырит все, что плохо лежит
<sharikoff> вброс неудался
 * umren < apple warrior
<skai-falkorr> эт не вброс, а простая правда
<skai-falkorr> ланчпад появился в гш
<umren> ланчпад появился в айфоне
<skai-falkorr> потом внезапно решили издать как инновацию в интерфесах в наших яблоках
<umren> и айопаде
<umren> в 2007
<skai-falkorr> umren: а ты помнишь нетбук ремиксы первые с юнити?
<skai-falkorr> тыщу лет назад
<umren> тыщу?
<skai-falkorr> тот же самый ланчпад
<umren> явно после айфона
<skai-falkorr> нюню.бегом в гугл
<umren> небыло там такого
<skai-falkorr> мне "явные" даты не интересуют
<umren> в маке ща ввели хрень которая эмитирует айпад
<umren> вот и все
<artus> skai-falkorr, а ссылочки на исторические документы про тыщщу лет назад и юнити и темболее какие то небыло буки
<umren> чуть объеденяют интфрейс
<artus> хотяб с точностью +\- 100 лет
<umren> )
<umren> точто гнум весь слизан с мака это промолчим конечно
<skai-falkorr> artus: а объединение князей в тысячном году? unity=объединение
<artus> skai-falkorr, че, краски нанюхадся? поперло? )))
<[Raiden]> даже наверное с иос
<artus> *л
<skai-falkorr> artus: наверное яички не самые свежие продали
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/52382/689dc1e4
<artus> "ланчпад появился в гш" "помнишь нетбук ремиксы первые с юнити?" вы не видите логики? ну это же очевидно )))
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: и чтоже убунта стыбзила?конкретно каноникал и убунта
<skai-falkorr> не проект гном
<skai-falkorr> а именно убунта
<umren> скачай годовалый дистр с гнум2 федоры и убунту и сусе кой нидь
<umren> и ты поймешь "что"
<umren> убунтовский гнум больше всего похож на мак
<umren> кнопки влево перенесли, меню с настройками сделали такое же
<SergeyIT> все с наскальных рисунков украли
<sharikoff> гьк
<skai-falkorr> umren: а ниче что гном один и тот же и там и там.и ничем не отдличается в федоре, сусе и убунте.кроме темы иконок и темы гтк.но и она не маковая
<skai-falkorr> в общем оставляю вас с вашими маразмами:)время ужина.не шалите тут сильно
<umren> skai-falkorr: приближена к маковой в больше степени чем в других дистрах
<sharikoff> umren: да я ему сто раз говорил
<artus> пошол догонятцо грибочками)
<Ilshat> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Ilshat, Понг понг понг...
<Ilshat> baronos: систему можно было легко восстановить )
<baronos> Ilshat: че там было?)
<Ilshat> xorg был неверно настроен. сеня опять с той же ошибкой не запускался. вернул старый конфиг и заработал
<Ilshat> правда теперь непонятно, как мне юзать nvidia
<baronos> хмм, попробй дрова xswat
<[Raiden]> с нормальным железом хватае тsudo nvidia-xconfig
<Ilshat> [Raiden]: после него как раз таки и не запускается
<[Raiden]> с ненормальным , если разрешение никак не устанавливается, надо писат ьмоделайны
<[Raiden]> Ilshat: попробуй ещё раз и потом покажи /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<baronos> как через консоль поменять сервер обновления?
<Ilshat> [Raiden]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/749296/
<[Raiden]> [   790.113] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<[Raiden]> дрова как-то неверно установлены. И у тебя случайно не две видеокарты?
<Ilshat> два
<Ilshat> две
<Ilshat> один интегрирован
<[Raiden]> я не силен этом.  Тебе надо гуглить какие способы есть их преключать.
<[Raiden]> судя по логу активирована интел , а команда создае тконфиг, в котором жостко прописан дарйвер нвидии
<[Raiden]> отсюда у тебя проблема загрузки с этим конфигом
<[Raiden]> больше ничем помочь не могу. Если не нагуглишь пиши на форум и лог этот кинь до кучи.
<[Raiden]> и железо опиши
<Ilshat> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Ilshat, Fail!
<Ilshat> [Raiden]: http://s017.radikal.ru/i418/1111/c9/efa4d0648f6f.png
<Ilshat> baronos: ты тут?
<baronos> Ilshat: ага
<baronos> Заюзал няшку наконец то)
<Ilshat> у меня стоит гш .3.2.1. стоит ли обновлять?
<baronos> нет
<Ilshat> итак. надо ша твикать. а то уже чувствуются неудобства
<baronos> она хорошо работает, в отличии 3,3,2 я тут иногда с ней воюю)) так что 3,2,1 нормуль будет)
<Ilshat> baronos: как у него твик называется?
<baronos> gnome-tweak-tool
<Ilshat> по России 2 идет вручение премии рунета
<Ilshat> россии 24*
<baronos> ай лагаю(( на отдачу инет ппц тупит((
<[Raiden]> Ilshat: гномшелл
<[Raiden]> почитай про расширения и темы для ГШ
<[Raiden]> может оно тебе понарвится
<[Raiden]> нра
<yacoov> мята вышла
<baronos> Ilshat: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/gnome3 тут расширения
<Ilshat> baronos: завис. хехе.
<Ilshat> когда твикал
<baronos> Ilshat: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zK99GiiB8yM
<Ilshat> baronos: ахах. я там есть ) я стану звездой )))
<baronos> Ilshat: хехе))
<umren> в гном3 уже починили 2 области уведомлений?
<baronos> umren: две области?
<umren> да, ставишь софт - он идет в вверхнюю область и в нижнюю
<umren> и получается помойка на экране
<Ilshat> чет в твике ниче интересного нету
<baronos> umren: это в некотором софте, например скайп, но если скрипт воткнуть то будет показывать так как надо, больше я не в обной не встречал этого
<umren> baronos: в дедбифе и многих других
<umren> на каждый скрипт делать?
<baronos> щас дедбиф проверю
<umren> когда такие простые вещи не работают, сразу нарекаю ДЕ - уг
<Ilshat> baronos: где там расширения для гш
<umren> Ilshat: это самое интересное
<umren> Ilshat: особенно как они ставятся
<baronos> Ilshat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/749367/  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/official-gnome-shell-extensions.html
<baronos> http://i.min.us/ij3NhWoXCxPWq.png
<umren> ну
<umren> в верхнем нету?
<umren> зачем мне нужно разделение 1 области на 2 области уведомлений?
<baronos> а че не видно там?
<umren> я понимаю что они хотят изобрести мак с доком
<umren> но как то меня устраивало то что было в гнум2 больше
<Ilshat> мне не хватает панели задач. где все выведено
<umren> ну эт окошки жмешь
<umren> слева справа
<umren> правда тоже уродски сделано
<Ilshat> много движений надо делать
<baronos> уведомление отшельник г2, не вяжеться с интерфейсом как одельная фигня какая то.
<umren> да, давайте их ваще уберем
<umren> в отдельную панель где все выглядит как УГ
<umren> и будет переключатся туда сюда
<umren> с продуманостью интерфейса большие проблемы
<Ilshat> наверно на классик версию вернусь
<umren> юнити в этом плане лучше
<umren> чем гш
<baronos> юнити да конечно няшка
<umren> но тоже шлючный
<umren> )
<umren> гоючный
<umren> ГЛЮЧНЫЙ
<umren> вот у тя минус есть
<umren> он в какой области уведомлений?
<baronos> нижней
<umren> удобно? ))
<baronos> у меня дефолтный почти, стоят только два расширения всего.
<baronos> Конечно удобно.
<Ilshat> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Ilshat, Понг.
<Ilshat> baronos: хе. тоже поставил weechat
<Ilshat> #1
<Ilshat> только непонятно как табы переключать
<Ilshat> .рудз
<Ilshat> все понял. удобно
<baronos> Алть+Таб  Альт+~
<baronos> и че там в трее то не удобного http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcIB424LyAk ??
<Ilshat> baronos: я имел ввиду в weechat ))
<baronos> ааа f5 - f6
<Ilshat> baronos: ага. это уже понял ) выше написал
<Ilshat> альт таб полезен. пока начал привыкать
<Ilshat> вывести бы левое меню из обзора. навел на левую сторону и показался
<baronos> Ilshat: плагин для уведомления только один у меня заработал lnotify
<baronos> Ilshat: можно левый док вынести
<baronos> он как docky почти будет, но лучше уж docky поставить
<Ilshat> baronos: docky это из юнити?
<baronos> Ilshat: это док панель типа awn cairo
<Ilshat> baronos: без конфликтов встает в гш?
<baronos> ага
<baronos> Ilshat: http://i.minus.com/iinoq5gA2vYFP.png вот так у меня было
<User826[web]> Пожалуйста, скиньте кто нибудь рабочий xorg.conf, чтобы дефолтным было разрешение 1024х800, моделайны я сам допишу.
<Ilshat> baronos: а как кнопку обзор сменил на картинку?
<baronos> вот как оплачу инет, так он сразу лагать начинает(
<Ilshat> baronos: ты ж говорил, что раздаешь
<baronos> Ilshat: инет? нет, я монополист у себя в доме)
<Ilshat> да не. торрент
<baronos> я торрентом редко пользуюсь, но когда врубаю его то ппц всему инету, ничего не открыть)
<Ilshat> baronos: делай приоритезацию
<baronos> щас попробую
<Ilshat> вижу ты из теплых краев
<baronos> Ilshat: крутабл)) усе открывает)) спс)
<baronos> Ilshat: ага теплый край, -10 +ветер))
<gxoptg> ребят, а что с ubuntu.ru?
<gxoptg> эй?
<dredix> привет всем
<baronos> лети пока на forum.ubuntu.ru
<The_BROS> Как убрать ограничения в Plases (чтобы не было группировки закладок в одну папку) при добавлении закладок больше 10?
<Artyshock> Привет, есть кто-нибудь?
<Artyshock> у меня проблема с аськой pidgin, она через некоторое время простоя закрывается,  как это убрать?
<Artyshock> !Artyshock
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Artyshock'
<jlewka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Ну понг, и что?
<jlewka> е)
<Artyshock> привет, у меня проблема с аськой pidgin, она через некоторое время простоя закрывается,  как это убрать?
<jlewka> подскажите ,а как unix дату перевести в норм дату?)
<jlewka> Artyshock, Пчему вырубается?
<Artyshock> ну если комп оставить и отойти минут на 20 она вырубится
<Artyshock> :(
<amarovita> Кто сейчас стабильнее, либре или офис? А то у меня в Либре BASE тормозит безбожно на любых базах, смена JRE не помогает, REPORT BUILDER вообще падает по-любому поводу =(
<yacoov> jlewka dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<yurau> сайт и форум крякнул
<Artyshock> все настройки облазил, ничего не нашел
<jlewka> yacoov, и что в итге будет:
<jlewka> Artyshock, тоесть он вылетает при смене статуса? убери смену статуса в настройка и все ок буит)
<yacoov> настройка времени
<jlewka> yacoov, она тут при чем?
<yurau> почему никто не беспокоится?
<yacoov> даты тоесть
<Artyshock> Смена статуса при отсутствии убрана
<jlewka> Artyshock, запусти через консоль и проследи
<Artyshock> хорошо, сейчас попробую, заранее спасибо
<jlewka> yurau, кричать что мы все умрем?)
<yurau> traceroute не находит хост
<NoOova> господа как скачать сайт через wget?
<NoOova> разумеется имеется ввиду сделать копию зеркальную
<NoOova> т.е. сгенерированный хтмль
<yurau> NoOova: надо ключи задать
<NoOova> wget -r -lУРОВЕНЬ скачает?
<yurau> я так wget -r -l0 -np -k -P ~/public_html/downloaded/ %1
<yurau> что там значат параметры я не знаю :)
<SergeyIT> ку
<Snowdrift> кто встречал вирусы под линухом?
<yurau> Snowdrift: плагины к фаефоксу делают фаефокс не работающим
<brestows> Snowdrift: вирусы? Трояны может быть но не вируся
<jlewka> NoOova, asfas@asfas-desktop:~$ wget --help | grep  "\-p, "
<jlewka>   -p,  --page-requisites    загрузить все изображения и проч., необходимые для отображения HTML-страницы.
<yurau> вирусы или баги не знаю
<Snowdrift> я знаю способ как трояна и вируса получить )
<Snowdrift> главное реал Ip
<Snowdrift> ставите пароль secret и ssh под рутом разрешаете
<Snowdrift> и все
<Snowdrift> )
<Snowdrift> ждете
<DrWALL> zaparilsa iskat smeny rasskladki na xubuntu 11.10, tam stoit ibus i est` tol`ko kitaiskii yazik =) kak zakinyt` tyda rysskii?
<jlewka> а virus.sh можно счиать вирусом, если там будет ток олдна команда rm -rf
<jlewka>  ?)
<Snowdrift> в убунту не работает rm -rf /
<yurau> Snowdrift: пароль именно secret писать?
<jlewka> rm -rf /* заработает)
<Snowdrift> yacoov, я просто решил ну на минут 40 хватит пока такого
<yurau> что вы все о плохом думаете!
<yurau> надо о хорошем, веселом :)
<Snowdrift> и пожелел перестовлять пришлось но файло сохранил там я такой прям спам бот стал + скан машиной
<Snowdrift> причем в хистори даже есть история как и что делалось
<jlewka> Snowdrift, покажи)))
<jlewka> хистори\
<Snowdrift> минуту
<Snowdrift> за флехой сгоняю я уже дома
<jlewka> )
<SergeyIT>  DrWALL, для смены раскладки язык не нужен, смотри установки клавиатуры - параметры
<Snowdrift> jlewka, прийдется понедельника дождатся
<Snowdrift> jlewka, что то не монтируется
<jlewka> =(
<jlewka> вирусом заражена?)
<Snowdrift> jlewka, заподозрил что вирус тогда когда локально на серваке при вводе логина и пасса всегда спрашивал только логин
<Snowdrift> jlewka, все в тар гз хистори отдельно кидал
<jlewka> Snowdrift, хе.. безпарольный вход разве возможен?
<Snowdrift> jlewka, нет
<jlewka> а как тогда?
<Snowdrift> jlewka, тупо всегда логин
<jlewka> что типо bypass ?
<Snowdrift> jlewka, но вход то недовал
<jlewka> а...
<Snowdrift> кстате в хистори ip китай в основном
<jlewka> еще бы)
<jlewka> прокси прокси погоняем)
<Snowdrift> после поставил openBSD на шлюз
<SergeyIT> а форум убунту.ру висит?
<yurau> SergeyIT: да
<DrWALL> sereg, net nigde knopki dlya smeni raskladki... klaviatyra-raskladka - i nichego http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/25112011215300j.png/
<yurau> он и сайт упали
<SergeyIT> ну да, скоро альфа 12.04 - готовятся )
<yurau> видимо проблема с ДНС
<jlewka> Snowdrift, а чего не отдельная железка?
<Snowdrift> jlewka, ?\
<jlewka> Snowdrift, ну на шлюз, микротик хоть
<Snowdrift> jlewka, есть и микротик 750 но уже внутри между офисами
<jlewka> Snowdrift, ну в смысле, openBSD безопаснее чем микротик?
<Snowdrift> jlewka, Хз имхо openBSD безопаснее
<jlewka> Snowdrift, в плане получения доступа к нему? или использования, далее ?
<Snowdrift> Snowdrift, я считаю что в плане защиты от вщлома (уязвимостей)
<jlewka> ну взлом взлому рознь)
<Snowdrift> подбор пасса не всчет
<Snowdrift> )
<jlewka> ))))
<jlewka> все, я не зацкер тогда(
<jlewka> а почему это к микротику получить доступ легшче к OpenBSD ?
<Snowdrift> ?
<jlewka> в мирктоике не так много портов то открыто..
<Snowdrift> почитай про openBSD
<jlewka> ssh, web, winbox...  отсается же ток брут?
<DrWALL> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/25112011215300j.png/ rebyat, kak smenit raskladky? =)
<DrWALL> a to smotrel skrini v poiske, tam vse proshe
<jlewka> Snowdrift, не , я понимаю, чо если получить доступ к микротику то пизда сети)
<artus> @kban jlewka 86400 оффтоп, маты, проветрись
<Snowdrift> jlewka, ну может он получит доступ под юзером который нехеа не может то что тогда
<baronos> гыы это типа няшная крыска такая?
<Snowdrift> )
<artus> @kban Snowdrift 86400 и ты туда же
<[Raiden]> По раскладкам неплохо бы хавту
<[Raiden]> частый вопрос
<artus> зачем там хавту то ? там 2 кнопки ткнуть
<artus> при условии что выбрали руссиш при установке
<artus> а если выбрали какую нить уганду то как бе проблема буратины)
<[Raiden]> ну можно расписат ькак глобальн оменяется и в разных де
<yurau> забыл как прога называется. можно через вебинтерфейс но 10000 порту систему администрировать.
<[Raiden]> если глобально, ему надо реконфигуре консоле-сетап , а в этом диалоге ваще ничего не трогать
<[Raiden]> как и в других де
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> webmin
<artus> yurau, ток смотри, он имеет привычку с конфигами непотребство творить) так что потом голову сломать можно )
<yurau> ага точно. надо все записывать
<[Raiden]> webhole
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ваще оно довольно секурное, если пароли сложные
<baronos> нашел аномаль в гш, хз для чего но пока это не работает http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E8m5dm_OkE ))))
<SergeyIT> baronos, и в чем хрень?
<[Raiden]> похоже какая-то штука на случай если мышки нет и тача
<[Raiden]> или я не понял
<baronos> SergeyIT: а в том что это не понятная фигня которая не работает)
<baronos> Включается в превью комбинацией ктрл+альт+таб
<baronos> в
<baronos> ой
<baronos> хехе, а на рабочем столе, это выбор между верхней панелью и рабочим столом)
<HarryShprottey> re all
<HarryShprottey> Подскажите пожалуйста, у вас на ubuntu.ru заходит?  У меня почему-то напрочь отказывается грузится, у соседа тоже. И ещё такой вопрос. Почему-то перестал стартовать gnome 3 на ubuntu 11.10 когда гружусь в оболочке гном, просто винда декстопная картинка и всё, ни панÐ
<HarryShprottey> Спасибо заранее
<baronos> вах вах
<baronos> HarryShprottey: ÐодÑкажиÑе пожалÑйÑÑа,
<baronos> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<dredix> =)))))
<HarryShprottey> http://paste.pro/5135964
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, висит сайт (
<HarryShprottey> а 2ое?
<SergeyIT> гном3 не пользую
<baronos> юзай forum.ubuntu.ru туда заходит
<HarryShprottey> туда тоже не заходит
<SergeyIT> baronos, не заходит
<HarryShprottey> я уже линукс 3  раз переустанавливаю:D Прям как виндоувс
<HarryShprottey> с чем чем, а с гномом всегда норм было, но как назло, когда все разделы переразметил, всё почистил, поставил заново - не грузится гном
<Vladislaw> всем привет, посоветуйте канал где можно спросить о фильме
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, а юнити?
<baronos> Че пишет при загрузке гнома?
<HarryShprottey> ничего не пишет, он как бы запускается, но ничего кроме дектопной картинки не грузится
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, mihalkov.ru
<baronos> SergeyIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NP0CiRBklo
<HarryShprottey> как я понял, система работает, т.к. появляется окно при конекте по вайфаю типо отключено локальное чёто такое(так всегда пишет при конекте по вафле)
<baronos> все заходит на форум че вы мутите то)
<HarryShprottey> но терминал не открывает, альт + ф2 тоже
<HarryShprottey> как лечить - не знаю(
<baronos> HarryShprottey: ты ставил сторонее ппа?
<HarryShprottey> да
<baronos> HarryShprottey: Тестовый гном 3,3,2?
<SergeyIT> baronos, у меня - Firefox can't find the server at forum.ubuntu.ru.
<HarryShprottey> самый последний, ставил sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<HarryShprottey> как то-так, дада, форум даже не пингуется
 * baronos под хромом yo )
<SergeyIT> baronos, дай его IP
<artus> HarryShprottey, mtr forum.ubuntu.ru сделай
<baronos> как его узнать?
<Vladislaw> SergeyIT, это даж не сайт, только заготовка
<HarryShprottey> v@V:~$ mtr forum.ubuntu.ru
<HarryShprottey> Failed to resolve host: Name or service not known
<artus> HarryShprottey, ну дык у тя днсы упали ) твои )
<baronos> у меня там че то циферки бегают
<SergeyIT> то же
<HarryShprottey> а с чего они упали? :D
<artus> HarryShprottey, 8.8.8.8 и 8.8.4.4 в резолв конф )
<artus> HarryShprottey, прова своего спрашивай)
<HarryShprottey> ааа,  у меня тут сервачку 1 плохой человек администрирует, опять он чёто наделал наверное
<HarryShprottey> где мне редактировать резолв.конф?
<artus> в /etc
<artus> [/home/artus]% bones /etc/resolv.conf
<artus> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<artus> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<baronos> HarryShprottey: вернусь к гному, посмотри в сис мониторе запущен gnome-settings-daemon, если что перезапусти его, если панелей нету, создай на столе раб папку и иди в /usr/share/applications дабл клик по gnome-shell попробуй.
 * baronos отошел
<HarryShprottey> artus, у меня там, http://paste.pro/5135967
<artus> ыы
<HarryShprottey> что-то не так?)))
<artus> допиши гугловские перед локальным)
<artus> ато ж тебе печально когда он непойми чем занимается там )
<HarryShprottey> так?, http://paste.pro/5135968 ?)
<HarryShprottey> кто он? о_о
<artus> типа так
<SergeyIT> artus, не соединяет
<artus> хотя nm всеравно затрет)  я себе еще и chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf сделал)
<artus> а не, я себе тупо в нм забил)
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<artus> HarryShprottey, http://itmages.ru/image/view/341044/dc319047 вобщем так сделай и не парся)
<artus> SergeyIT, ты о чем?
<SergeyIT> artus, форум не работает
<artus> SergeyIT, а трасировка проходит? патаму что у мну все пцчком )
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/341050/59a72d76
<shenmue> Вы попытались получить доступ к адресу http://ubuntu.ru/, который сейчас недоступен
<artus> это у вас магистральные проблемы)
<SergeyIT> artus, не резолвится
<shenmue> щас через проксю гляну
<[Raiden]> shenmue: а если запятую из урла убрать?
<artus> SergeyIT, по скрину видиш что потерь до s2.ubuntu.ru нет?
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> хм через проксю пашет
 * baronos злостно в сторонке ухмыляется :D
<shenmue> пчелайн не няшный =(
<SergeyIT> baronos, мой 12.04 с юнити 2д http://itmag.es/4vwM3
<shenmue> трэйсроут вообще говорит что нет убунту ру оО
<baronos> SergeyIT: нормуль, главное работает...
<artus> shenmue, может у пчелайна днсы померли?
<shenmue> у мну гугловские...
<shenmue> хотя... все равно. пойду кино гляну
<artus> а , он таки не отзываетцо и нслукапу не здает ip )))
<baronos> SergeyIT: а я вот не могу профиль на администратора поменять((
<artus> засекурились по самые уши)
<katurio> Доброго времени суток всем
<HarryShprottey> gnome clssic загружается, просто гном нет
<baronos> Дрова стоят?
<SergeyIT> baronos, только вот свои кнопки на панель геморно ставить
<HarryShprottey> Дрова из коробки стоят
<baronos> SergeyIT: у меня только получалось правый клик и там приклеивать приложение)
<HarryShprottey> лучше проприетарные дрова поставить? У меня радеон. На тех которые из корбки видео греется что-то, точнее активно куллер рабоатет
<SergeyIT> baronos, в юнити нет правого клика
<SergeyIT> baronos, а как это ты админских прав лишился?
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, какой радеон?
<baronos> SergeyIT: хехе, а система с нуля ставиться и админа не выставляет((
<HarryShprottey> radeon  6310 hd
<Udafff> у меня при запуске некоторых приложений пропадает экран но потом востонавливается что с этим делать?
<SergeyIT>  baronos, надо было с 11.10 обновляться
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, попробуй предлагаемые поставить
<baronos> SergeyIT: надо попробовать так поставиться.
<HarryShprottey> Я как то проприетарные ставил, но потом  в гноме были такие артефакты жесткие, так и не нашёл решения... Надеюсь в гноме классик их не будет
<SergeyIT>  baronos, или подожди, альфа 1 декабря выйдет
<baronos> SergeyIT: воо точно, так лучше будет...)
<baronos> SergeyIT: забавно то что, в консоли судо выполняет, а в гуй оболочке к примеру обновление ос не принимает пароль, типа аутентификации какой то нету
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, да 11.10 недоделанная - 12.04 получше (у меня видео старые)
<HarryShprottey> уже 12.04 вышла? О_о
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, не вышла, но если очень хочется, можно поизголяться
<HarryShprottey> нее.. мне б всё стабильно в 11.10 сделать... а то вроде норм, как вдруг одно откажется работать, вдруг что-то ещё...
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, это промежуточная версия
<HarryShprottey> а когда будет более менее 12.04 ?
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, в июне 2012
<HarryShprottey> ясно. А тут можно вопросы задавть о кодинге?
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, иногда
<HarryShprottey> хотелось бы на питоне начать кодить из под убунты, что для этого нужно помимо самой ide?
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, пока злые опы не видят
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, я питона не знаю, но в системе он есть... Поищи проги еще в софтваре центре - IDE
<HarryShprottey> Спасибо!
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, для начала в терминале - python и в нем >> help() - и т.д.
<HarryShprottey> ок, спасибо. Буду пробовать
<baronos> вах вах минитьюб рулит)
<baronos> правда качество не меняеться за то тормозит как будто поменялось(
<baronos> печалька, перемотка не работает(
<baronos> а нет, работает бегунок перемотки)
<HarryShprottey> не подскажите в чем проблема? почему то вылазит окно с названием debconf на V ( v - моя учётка) окно полностью белое и через 5 сек где то исчезает
<baronos> оно у всех так должно быть
<HarryShprottey> а при сворачивании должна такая чёрная рамка быть? как бы уменьшается и в трей улетает, причём рывками так
<HarryShprottey> или это болезнь радеоновская?
<baronos> радеон как рак, можно химио терапию делать но это не вечно, а лучше на ранней стадии выявить и удалить! имхо
<SergeyIT> baronos, я на радеоне 9600 сейчас
<baronos> SergeyIT: у тебя доброкачественная;)
<SergeyIT> но старенькая
<baronos> за то стабильно работает)
<baronos> плохо, в минитьюбе нет автореплей((
<HarryShprottey> а виджет погоды будет в gnome classic работать?
<HarryShprottey> а то в gnome classic как то пустовато
<artus> пугающая пустота?
<HarryShprottey> да... хотя мне нравится минимализм, но чего то не хватает
<artus> horror vacui как говорили древние когда узрели гном класик )
<HarryShprottey> ))
<artus> HarryShprottey, главное че, главное помнить что нет во вселенной нигде не излишка, ни места пустого, согласно эмпедоклу )
<artus> *ни
<HarryShprottey> так то оно так)) но было бы комфортнее видеть виджет погоды
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, в окно посмотри
<HarryShprottey> в какое окно?
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, у тебя в комнате окон нет?
<baronos> HarryShprottey: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-gnome-shell_13.html
<artus> виджет ненужен, ибо есть http://www.diary.ru/~trewor/p167361875.htm :D
<HarryShprottey> :DD
<artus> хотя если бы был такой виджет я бы хотеть его )))
<baronos> ))
<baronos> что то на канале гном шелла люто обсуждают блютуз демон)
<artus> у них нет рейдена) чтоб обсуждать кеды :D
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o96Swc0PeA
<HarryShprottey> какие заумные слова :D
<artus> так, а какие есть кошерные писалки для десктопа, ато как то recordMyDesktop как то не але
<baronos> artus: ctrl+shift+alt+r у тебя работает?
<baronos> аааа блин ты же не на гш с 11,10
<artus> ))
<baronos> правда памяти поджирает, но пишет изумительно)
<SergeyIT> интересную штуку обнаружил - alt+ctrl+S - от окна только заголовок остается )
<artus> xvidcap вроде как ниче так
<SergeyIT> http://itmag.es/4VOwj
<artus> хее, а с компизом оно так няшненько вверх уплывает)
<baronos> шо то ссылка не открывается(
<mifodii> privet
<artus> !ru | mifodii
<ubuntuhelp> mifodii: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<mifodii> ;-)
<baronos> я наткнулся на самую страшную песню
<umren> transilvanian hunger?
<baronos> umren: неее, это няшная музыка)
<baronos> у вас гугл переводчик переводит это Stand My Ground
<baronos> гыыы по отдельности переводит а вместе не хочет)
<SergeyIT> mifodii1, чего скачешь?
<baronos> как на работе дак тут движняк, и без клавы трудно писать. А дома как то вяло, поумничать даже не получается(
<artus> baronos, дыкы заговор же ) массонов )
<SergeyIT> все уже спят
<[Raiden]> http://ibigdan.livejournal.com/9726043.html
<baronos> artus: а че не отрицаю, они сканят мой мозг, я помню как то в детстве меня брат заставлял нарезать картофель, и я подумал о картофеле-резке, и тут бац я через год вижу в магазинах картофеле-резку)
<shenmue> хм...
<shenmue> у меня такое же было много раз. только появилась идея "а не плохо было бы..." и тут уже это кто то придумал и получает мильоны =(
<baronos> вот вот)
<baronos> фаервол надо ввиде шапочки из фольги)
<sharikoff> http://bestpics.ru/full/28439201.jpg
<artus> sharikoff, ммм, и?
<[Raiden]> отличная для срача картинка
<[Raiden]> сохраню
<artus> а здесь без срача ))) ты же не скажеш в руси) а на руси)
<artus> и устраивать срач не понимая смысла как бе бесполезно)
<[Raiden]> artus: украинцы говорят надо в украине.
<[Raiden]> многие
<artus> вобщем если перевести то звучит типа колдунство на руси
<[Raiden]> я обычно отвечаю - если вам надо - говорите, только в наш язык не лезте
<artus> эту фразу надо понимать так )
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> а для на и в есть свои правила )
 * baronos преследует украинафобия
<artus> хотя нафиг всю эту полемику )
<sharikoff> artus: модные пацаны говорят "в Украине"
<sharikoff> я не модный
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> sharikoff, ну модные пацаны и семки на корточках любят полузгать) а так надо на контекст смотреть)
<artus> sharikoff, ты уже проснулся или еще ? )))
<[Raiden]> БелОруссия \ БелАрусь  ещё тема...
<sharikoff> artus: сыну 10 дней.. какой тут спать..
<artus> sharikoff,  ))))  та да, у тебя веселуха )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> мои поздравления
<sharikoff> спасип
<sharikoff> ему ваще пофик день или ночь главное чтоб сися была
<artus> ну дык правельный пацан то)
<sharikoff> =)
<baronos> Петров Константин Павлович - Тайны Управления Человечеством интересная альтернативная (хотя я считаю ее более правдоподобной) история.  Усе ушел спать)
<artus> baronos, ек тя плющит то)
<artus> *э
<mifodii__> kak nastroit irc na ipad
<artus> @kick mifodii__ тебе же сказали про транслит
<[Raiden]> ))
<Escsun> Привет всем
<[Raiden]> hi
<mifodii> podskagite pochemu ya nemogu naiti ubuntu-ru v spiske ????
<mifodii> na ipad
<mifodii> help
<artus> @kick mifodii изыди отсель непонятливый ты наш
<mifodii> подскажите ка настроить limeChat на ipad я не вижу канала ubuntu-ru
<artus>  /join #ubuntu-ru  , сервер irc.freenode.net , зачем его видеть то? )
<mifodii> в том то и дело что не вижу я его тама
<mifodii> :-X
<artus> может идеологическая несовместимость? )))
<mifodii> =-O
<mifodii> тость не судьба
<sig_wall> ну
<sig_wall> artus: дай войс
<artus> обойдешся)
<artus> sig_wall, кончились :'(
<artus> :D
<sig_wall> artus: дай свой :D
<artus> sig_wall, бой посмотри )
<artus> а флеш ниче так, фуллхд даже не полностью камень ест
<artus> всего 130% )))
<sig_wall> на 4.2 GHz - пофиг :)
<mifodii> тию бриим атем им иза шелахем
<[Raiden]> покупайте нвидии, там вроде реально радотает акслерация
<[Raiden]> б
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-26
<vkr> привет всем
<NoOova> народ есть кто живой?
<NoOova> помогите составить sql Запрос
<sharikoff> NoOova: select * from table =)
<drongo> здравствуйте
<drongo> удобнее через веб или лучше скачать irc-клиент?
<HarryShprottey> re all
<HarryShprottey> такая проблема. Есть разделы в ext 4 ну всё норм вообщем. При установке убунты всё само монтировалось и в файловом менеджере надо было только вручную монтировать диск на котором виндоус установлен. Но я что-то сделал и перестал загружатся гном. Решил пе
<Anton2d> Привет всем, я всё сломал. Иксы упали. Было: ядро 2.6.35 драйвера нвидиа из репозитория 285. Прилетели обновления ядро 2.6.36 и дрова 290.10, вроде всё модули поставились, но с новым ядром икс не грузятся
<Anton2d> вот лог ксорга http://paste.ubuntu.com/750006/
<Anton2d> Со старым ядром в грубе, всё грузится, и nvidia-settings показывает версию драйверов 290.10
<Anton2d> Следовательно вопрос. Куда бы покопать ?
<Anton2d> видеокарта GTS450, ubuntu 10.10 x86, ядро PAE
<aqew> подскажите, инсталятор 10.04 i386 качает amd64 как исправить?
<rapidsp> что такое инсталлятор?
<User686[web]> iso дшск с сайта убунту, скачал 32 бит запустил установку он по сети скачал пакеты amd64  и установил  их
<Sonmeleon> Всем привет! Ребят, после установки Убунту 11.10 (до этого была версия 11.04), текстовые файлы, начали отображаться кракозябами. Почему так произошло?
<Sonmeleon> Ребят, после установки Убунту 11.10 (до этого была версия 11.04), текстовые файлы, начали отображаться кракозябами. Почему так произошло?
<Sonmeleon> И ещё, установил Wine, на него поставил QIP. Когда запускаю этот пейджер и начинаю вводить пароль, вместо заветных "*" печатаются "квадратики"
<Sonmeleon> Перед установкой 11.10. Я удалил все файлы настроек.
<Sonmeleon> Видимо все ещё спяяят)
<Neolight> не все
<Neolight> привет
<Neolight> я только что зашел
<Neolight> =)
<Sonmeleon> Привет)
<Sonmeleon> слушай, может поможешь?
<Sonmeleon> после установки Убунту 11.10 (до этого была версия 11.04), текстовые файлы, начали отображаться кракозябами. Почему так произошло и как исправить?
<amarovita> В gedit'е? Там, где Файл - открыть найди поле с кодировкой и кнопку "добавить" около него - убрать оттуда Win1252 и добавить Win1251
<Sonmeleon> да, в gedite. сделал, но всё равно также. Не было ни Win1252, ни Win1251. Добавил последний, изменений 0.
<Sonmeleon> И ещё, установил Wine, на него поставил QIP. Когда запускаю этот пейджер и начинаю вводить пароль, вместо заветных "*" печатаются "квадратики"
<amarovita> Значит, кип печатает не *, а другой символ, которого недостает в шрифте...
<amarovita> Я не могу понять только одного, не проще, например, пиджин поставить?
<Sonmeleon> Пиджин стоит. Я о том, что проблема может быть не в кодировке? Потому что эти глюки появились одновременно
<Sonmeleon> А можно обновить ядро на Ubuntu 10.04 до более высокой версии? Например, 3.0.4?
<Sonmeleon> Ubuntu 10.04 vs. 10.10? Ваши мнения?
<Siekacz> конечно 10.10 :)
<Sonmeleon> Почему, можно узнать?)
<Sonmeleon> и сразу такой вопрос 10.10 или 11.10?
<Sonmeleon> или 11.04
<Siekacz> это трудный вопрос...
<Sonmeleon> какой из 2-х?
<Siekacz> я очень люблю Unity, потому 11.10
<Siekacz> 11.04 это Vista в убунту :)
<Sonmeleon> Типа глючная вся?
<Siekacz> в 11.04 много ошибок
<Siekacz> но эта версия была нужна
<Siekacz> что-бы вводить в убунту юнити долго перед следующим ЛТСом
<Infra_HDC> убунта ван ура ура до 5 гиг расширили (было 2г когда регался)
<Siekacz> извини за мой русский :)
<Sonmeleon> тогда, я так понимаю. если хочешь работать в Gnome 2, то ставь 10.10, если же в Unity, то 11.10, да?
<Sonmeleon> хороший русский)
<Sonmeleon> Infra, доступно 5 гигов, если регистрируешься заново? или для всех?
<Siekacz> ещё увидим хороший или нет :)
<Siekacz> если Unity - ждать на 12.04 :)
<Sonmeleon> я думаю просто какую версию сейчас установить
<User320[web]> при запуске линукс выдает kernel panic-not syncing vfs:Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block
<User320[web]> gjlcrf;bnt gkbp
<User320[web]> подскажите как исправить?
<Siekacz> раздел сломался?
<User320[web]> после установки перезагрузил и вот такая шляпа
<Infra_HDC> Sonmeleon, 20 мая 2010 г регался, было 2г. давно не юзал. щас поставил убунту на виртуалку 11.10 версии, посмотрел -- уже 5г
<Siekacz> если они хотят соревновать с дропбоксом, iCloud, Skydrive им надо разширить до 10-15г
<Siekacz> ну и конечно нет лимита на документы, фотографии и музыку
<Sonmeleon> В 10.10 меньше глюков, чем в 11.04?
<Siekacz> да
<Siekacz> но мне кажется что 11.10 слишком быстрее на новых компютерах
<Siekacz> *компьютерах
<Infra_HDC> у мя i7-860 -- будет жужжать, да?
<Siekacz> у меня i5 и я доволен :)
<Infra_HDC> еще на s1156
<Infra_HDC> г. мамонта )
<Infra_HDC> уже скоро s2011 пойдут или как там их
<Infra_HDC> с гнездами для восьми модулей памяти на материнках
<Siekacz> первая версия серии Core?
<Infra_HDC> наверно. но вторая версия сокета (первая была 1366)
<Siekacz> Intel  остался как  AMD - новаяа серия, новый сокет :)
<drongo> я поставил из винды, и в ubuntu у меня постоянно винт скрипит, как при забитом своп-файле. Почему?
<katurio> Доброго времени суток. Ребят тут такая беда вчера обновил гном а сегодня утром обнаружил при запуске минимальное разрешение экрана. До этого все было норм. Как имправить и с чем это связанно ?
<Infra_HDC> а иксы не обновились?
<katurio> как проверить ?
<Sonmeleon> Почему пишут, что в Ubuntu 10.10 глюков меньше, чем в 10.04, ведь версия 10.04 с долгосрочной поддержкой?
<vkr> привет всем
<Sonmeleon> привет
<aleksei`> всем ку
<katurio> xrandr: cannot find mode 1280x1024_60.00
<katurio> Почему так ?
<Dmitrix> Помогите разобраться на intel atom n550 можно поставить 64битную ubuntu?
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> блин, юнити-панель-сервис - 830мб оперативы жрёт, оно что вообще... у меня слов просто нету, что оно делает кроме того, что кнопочки красивые рисует? может я чего не знаю?)
<ambal> посоветуйте что-нибудь полегче в общем, плз)
<katurio> как сделать откат к предыдущему состоянию ?
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Fail!
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Понг.
<sharikoff> @op
<dantess> привет всем
<ambal> dantess: привет
<dantess> что-то тихо тут у вас...
<ambal> dantess: ага... не знаешь какую-нибудь более лёгкую альтернативу юнити ну или lightdm , что там стоит в 11.10.. ?)
<sharikoff> ой
<sharikoff> dantess: сорри
<sharikoff> не хотел
<dantess> что не хотел?
<sharikoff> да так..
<ambal> )))
<Sonmeleon> ахах)) тебя не проведёшь)
<dantess> +ambal не знаю... я новичек тут
<ambal> dantess: ясно)
<ambal> sharikoff: а ты не знаешь?) помоги, плз)
<sharikoff> ambal: нет
<sharikoff> с тех пор как я не держу иксы не имею проблем
<ambal> sharikoff: а на чём ты?)
<dantess> а кто знает откуда можно стянуть журнал об Убунту?
<Sonmeleon> откуда?
<Sonmeleon> и какой? full circle?
<dantess> ну да... именно этот
<dantess> желательно все номера
<Sonmeleon> ща
<Sonmeleon> http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F
<dantess> жаль что их там немного
<Sonmeleon> ну да
<Sonmeleon> это жалко
<Sonmeleon> посмотри на инглише, если дружишь с ним
<dantess> да не очень дружу...
<dantess> вот бы еще хороших журналов по Убунту найти... надеюсь это не единственный русскоязычный?
<Anton2d> Помогите плз, я всё сломал. Иксы упали. Было: ядро 2.6.35-30 драйвера нвидиа из репозитория 285. Прилетели обновления ядро 2.6.35-31 и дрова 290.10, вроде всё модули поставились, но с новым ядром иксы не грузятся
<Anton2d> вот лог ксорга http://paste.ubuntu.com/750006/
<Anton2d> Пир выборе старого ядра в грубе, всё грузится, и nvidia-settings показывает версию драйверов 290.10. видеокарта GTS450, ubuntu 10.10 x86
<rapidsp> 10.10?
<ambal> Anton2d: попробуй nvidia-update вроде, заново обновит модуль к ядру и будут иксы грузится
<Anton2d> тоесть перегрузиться с новым ядром, когда иксов нету и там nvidia-update ?
<Anton2d> nvidia-update у меня не стоит, кстати, щаз почитаю что это вообще такое.
<ambal> Anton2d: да, в новом ядре включи режим консоли ctr+alt+f1 , там введи логин\пароль и попробуй
<Anton2d> да но... один момент, sudo apt-cache search nvidia-update   - ничего не даёт.
<Anton2d> от куда вообще эта утилита может быть. Дрова у меня стоят репозиторные.
<ambal> Anton2d: да, точно, у меня тоже нету, запаметовал, раньше вроде какая-та подобная команда была
<Anton2d> причем когда стянулись дрова и ядро, точно видел что модули встраивались туда: и нвидиа и vbox и lirc
<Anton2d> вот непонятно мне ничего что произошло, в логе ядра что нить поискать ?
<ambal> Anton2d: тогда удаляй всё с nvidia, sudo apt-get purge nvidia, ставь вручную sudo sh NVIiDIa-*.rpm, какие у тебя есть, потом скачаешь с офф.сайта новые и тоже вручную поставишь
<rapidsp> можт ядро криво собрали
<Anton2d> Но тогда бы весь гугль кишил бы, ан неиту ничего по моей проблеме
<ambal> Anton2d: а, ну или сразу новые скачай
<ambal> Anton2d: в общем надо вручную поставить
<rapidsp> на всякий случай попробуй nvidia-current переустановить
<Anton2d> они и скачались - 290.10 и с ними грузится предыдущее ядро, вот в чём загвоздка
<rapidsp> имхо самое простое - посидеть пока на предыдущем ядре и подождать очередного фикса
<Anton2d> Вообще попробвать переустановить из под нового ядра в консоли, это вариант. А тонкие настройки nvidia-settings, цветовые профиля там и прочее не слетят при переустановке ?
<rapidsp> по идее не должны
<rapidsp> а насколько тонкие они были? :)
<Anton2d> Там настройки гаммы кривых у меня живут, а где хранятся не знаю ;) Как переставить? apt-get remove nvidia-current, а потом install nvidia-current ?
<ambal> Anton2d: мм, нет, думаю не слетят
<ambal> Anton2d: нет, как я выше написал)
<rapidsp> а может ppa nvidia поставить?
<rapidsp> как оно там зовется...
<Anton2d> вот как раз оно то у меня и стоит
<Anton2d> от туда и дровишки
<Anton2d> с офсайта качать и ставить дрова категорически не хочу, не понравилось мне, пробовал как то
<rapidsp> ну это крайний случай
<Anton2d> ладно, пойду схожу в новое ядро и тупо перставлю апт-гетом, посмотрю логи, что там как происходит
<rapidsp> багрепорт пиши
<Anton2d> Если не вернусь - считайте что я полностью добил иксы ;) дровами, как дефолтные ставить незнаю, наверное надо сначало почитать, что делать в случае чего.
<rapidsp> можт какое уникальное сочетание дров, ядра и железа, настроек
<zabzab> Добрый день
<zabzab> Голая система, установил только интернет и сразу в 'Additional Drivers'. Нашло:  -ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver  -ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates) Установил первое, но в конце установки выбивает ошибку:  Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /va
<zabzab> Вот сам jockey.log: http://ontext.info/45313  Как поставить драйвера нормально? Я уже по пятом разу ставлю, все по мануалам,а эффекта - ноль. Без всяких драйверов glxgears выдает 60 фпс, а декстоп,где стоит НВидия 9600 ~5000 fps. +Заметно лагает плазма в КUbuntu.
<Siekacz> glxgears показывает фпс синхронизированые с частоту обновления :)
<zabzab> Siekacz: тоесть 60 фпс это нормльно?
<Siekacz> да :)
<Siekacz> у меня ето 75
<Siekacz> потомы что у меня 75 Hz по частоту обновленя :)
<zabzab> блин
<User958[web]> всем привет подскажите нубу чем отличаеться версия убунты 10.4 LTD от 11.10
<zabzab> щас попытался восстановить все. apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<zabzab> по идее должно снести то,что я псевдоустанавливал,не так ли?
<User958[web]> ау
<User958[web]> всем привет подскажите нубу чем отличаеться версия убунты 10.4 LTD от 11.10
<zabzab> User958[web]: мб LTS?
<User958[web]> ну да
<zabzab> LTS - Long Time Support
<User958[web]> а если поподробнее
<User958[web]> что то я не нашел нормального описания в нете
<zabzab> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<zabzab> Там где пункт "релизы"
<zabzab> все четко написано, что до какого числа поддерживается
<rapidsp> User958[web]: версиями программ
<Sonmeleon> каких программ?
<rapidsp> всех программ естессно
<User958[web]> я просто ставил и то и то и отличия на первый взгляд только в интерфейсе
<Sonmeleon> а можно и нужно ли обновить версию ядра в 10.04 (10.10) до 3.0.4, например?
<User958[web]> по размеру дистрибутивов 10.04 гораздо больше чем 11.10
<Sonmeleon> сколько весит 10.04?
<User958[web]> 4 с чем то
<Sonmeleon> может быть ты скачал двд-версию?
<User958[web]> а 11.10 1.6 помоему
<User958[web]> ну да и то и то двд версия
<User958[web]> просто уж оч большой пробел в размерах
<User958[web]> и стало инетерсно чем же отличаються
<Sonmeleon> Видимо в 10.04 закинули намного больше программ
<User958[web]> ну теже самые проги можно же и самому скачать правильно? просто я думал какое то различие в самой системе))
<Sergey_IT> User958[web], а тебе зачем линукс?
<User958[web]> нужна система которая будет грузиться на любом компе с внешнего жесткого
<User958[web]> так как часто приходиться работать с разными компами
<Sonmeleon> да, конечно, можно потом установить)
<User958[web]> я узал линук оч оч давно когда он только появился и был ещё только на английском
<User958[web]> потом долгое время не пользовался а вот щас в связи с новой работой пришлось знакомиться с ним снова и поближе
<vovka> привет, поскажите пожалуйста, чем KDE лучше гнома, и стоит ли ставить KDE по умолчанию?
<Sergey_IT> User958[web], на любом компе вряд ли получится, железо-то разное, но на 90% работать будет
<Sergey_IT> User958[web], и может версию поновее использовать, с драйверами получше, хотя если компы старые, то может лучше 10.04
<Onkeltem> User958[web]: что-нить отвечал?
<Onkeltem> А мне что-нить отвечали?
<User958[web]> не компы новые поэтому раз отличий в самой системе нет поставлю 11ю10
<Anton2d> Правильно ли я понимаю, если я снесу синаптиком ядро 2.6.35-31, но оставлю 2.6.35-30, то соответствующие модули тоже снесутся толко для первого ядра? Они как то отдельно хранятся для каждого ядра ?
<Anton2d> Ответ сам нашёл, и опппа... кажется кое что понятно стало, нету у меня модуля для 2.6.35-31, он почему-то не создался.
<Anton2d> a3d:/lib/modules/2.6.35-30-generic-pae/updates/dkms$ ll | grep nvid
<Anton2d> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12382064 2011-11-26 12:22 nvidia-current.ko
<Anton2d> а вот по этому адресу /lib/modules/2.6.35-31-generic-pae/updates/dkms  файла nvidia-current.ko   - нету
<sharikoff> Anton2d: sudo su
<sharikoff> lsmod |grep nvid
<Anton2d> ну так я сейчасто со тарым ядром загшружен, есть модуль соответственно
<sharikoff> так а что надо?
<Anton2d> надо создать такойже модуль но для нового ядра. Просто же его скопировать от старого, явно не правельно
<sharikoff> ясен пень
<sharikoff> я бы пошел на сайт нвидиа слил бы исходники и скомпилил бы дрова
<sharikoff> там даже инструкция есть
<sharikoff> на английском правда..
<Anton2d> Погоди, тут дело еще в том, что модуль для не PAE ядра создался и лежит по адресу /lib/modules/2.6.35-31-generic/updates/dkms
<Anton2d> А по адресу 2.6.35-31-generic-pae/updates/dkms - фигу
<Anton2d> видимо надо переставить всё новое ядро и посмотреть логи как создаются модуля...
<Anton2d> Причем все остальные модули для 2.6.35-31-pae - создались (lirc, vbox), только nvidia-current.ko нету
<Anton2d> всем спасибо, пойду ломать дальше, потом покажу что вышло ;)
<dantess> а почему так тихо?
<baronos> дык пушкина убил, все разошлись!
<Sonmeleon> =))
<dantess> и не смешно даже
<baronos> А это не канал клоунов!
<Dmitrix> test
<ubuntuhelp> Dmitrix, Есть контакт.
<Dmitrix> админы модеры, вы какие проги юзаете для сиденья в irc?
<admin-skif-biz> бля.. бяда-бяда-огорчение.. пришли новые дрова на НВИДИю - теперь все виснет и гном с компизом глючит
<Sonmeleon> Кто пользовался телефоном LG GX200?
<dantess> а что с телефоном не так?
<Infra_HDC> убунту на телефон не ставится?
<baronos> Infra_HDC: на n900 можно поставить) ну и на arm7 с памятью хорошей тоже можно)
<Infra_HDC> :)
<baronos> я на свой дройд пытался воткнуть, памяти не хватает((
<baronos> ну если верить каноникал то с версии 14,04 вроде как попрет маштабная интеграция убунту в мобилы и так далее)
<Infra_HDC> у мя мухи и котлеты одтельно. десктопная ось на x86, ведроид -- на коммуникаторе
<baronos> попер я 12,04 ставить, а то скучно ппц)
<Infra_HDC> виртуалить надо а не хост засорять чем попало )
<dantess> неужели уже поставил?
<baronos> это только половина работы была, теперь будет само обновление до 12,04)
<dantess> везет тебе. а мое слабое железо даже 11-ю версию не тянет
<baronos> печально конечно.
<dantess> это да...
<baronos> все блага гном 3 пропускаешь;)
<baronos> ёпрст, у меня образы опять перемешались((
<Sergey_IT> dantess, что значит старое?
<Sergey_IT> то есть слабое
<artus> @kban admin-skif-biz 86400 не маленький вроде, а то что ругатцо нельзя не доходит
<umren> йо
<drongo> подскажите, почему постоянно винт скрипит?
<rapidsp> масло поменяй
<Sergey_IT> несмазанный
<artus> это он зубами, от праведного гнева
<umren> если не хочешь что бы скрипел, купи SSD
<umren> там звука нет :)
<drongo> скрипит, как своп-файл забитый
 * artus никогда не слышал как скрипит забитый своп-файл
<baronos[web]> Sergey_IT: у меня пропало обновление в лайф установки  11,10 до 12.04
<Sergey_IT> baronos[web], http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=170731.0
<Sergey_IT> я так делал
<baronos[web]> мда, можно было догадаться поменять сурс лист)
<Sergey_IT> baronos[web], и сейчас без гуя (апдейт менегера) - они 2 дня как не работают из-за зависимостей. То есть из терминал апт-гет апдейт / апгрей
<drongo> а ява уже установлена или нет?
<baronos[web]> 20 минут еще качать будет(
<baronos[web]> гыыы убунту через сайт забавно, жаль что там юнити))
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<drongo> re
<baronos[web]> do
<Vladislaw> Случайно удалил диск ВиртуалБокса, но есть 2 снимка(3,9 гиг и 1 гиг), можно ли как-то восстановить?
<Vladislaw> пробую вместо диска подсунуть сам снимок, исправил UUID в файле .vbox, так оно еще снимок просит какой то, сейчас переименовую копию того что сделал диском в требуемое имя :(
<baronos[web]> в далеком будущем перед ядром linux-headers-7.0 ,будет linux-headers-vista))
<Vladislaw> :)
<baronos[web]> как вы в этом юнити уживаетесь с багом раскладки клавиатуры?
<Vladislaw> каким багом?
<baronos[web]> не верно показывает раскладку клавиатуры
<mascom_> Всем добрый вечер!
<baronos[web]> щас как воткну нестабильный гш 3,3,2 на нестабильный 12,04)) и пойду в 11,10))
<mascom_> Есть вопрос, по поводу wireless соединения между ubuntu и windows xp
<Vladislaw> так вот что єто творится, у меня такое иногда бывает, на ноуте неудобно немного а на компе я на диод скроллока привык смотреть))
<mascom_> Соединение ad-hoc
<Sergey_IT> baronos[web], а что неправильно в раскладке?
<mascom_> вроде коннектится, даже назначается ip адрес, но пинга нет
<mascom_> хотя есть rx пакеты на 1.5 килобайта
<User964[web]> всем доброго вечера
<baronos[web]> Sergey_IT: дык показывает одно, а пишет на другом языке. Это я наблюдал с 11,04 меня тогда раздражало это)
<User964[web]> подскажите где разжиться версией убунту лайв сиди которая ?
<mascom_> Собственно вопрос в следующем, как посмотреть откуда пришли пакеты?
<mascom_> И ещё один: Почему нет пинга (ключ сети установлен правильно, на него не ругается)
<Vladislaw> есть такое когда украинский показывает пишет на английском, у меня такое на примерно раз в 3-4 дня бывает
<baronos[web]> User964[web]: кроме альтернейт образа все содержал лайф
<baronos[web]> т*
<Sergey_IT> baronos[web], я такого не замечал
<User964[web]> ой пардон пачти ниче не понял ..........
<baronos[web]> Sergey_IT: может пофиксили в 12.04?
<baronos[web]> User964[web]: качай desktop и все
<Sergey_IT> baronos[web], я и в 11.10 не видел
<Vladislaw> Так есть возможность из снимка диска виртуалбокса восстановить сам диск или нет?
<baronos[web]> Sergey_IT: хмм, может это из-за клавы?
<User964[web]> спасибо !!!
<Sergey_IT> User964[web], на убунту.ком зайди в даунлоад... и скачай
<artus> Vladislaw, можно ) склонировав с образа в новый образ) если на uuid ругаетцо)
<Sergey_IT> baronos[web], может... у меня ни на одном компе с раскладкой проблем не было
<Vladislaw> так диска нет, я его снес, только снимки остались два
<baronos[web]> Sergey_IT: с гш я тоже не наблюдаю этого)
<artus> Vladislaw, ну тогда на нет и суда нет )
<Vladislaw> artus, придется заново устанавливать все.
<mascom_> Кто нибудь, пожалуйста!
<sharikoff> http://adw0rd.ru/2010/windows-adhoc-for-ubuntu-and-ipod/
<mascom_> andrew, Спасибо!
<sharikoff> немазашо
<Vladislaw> кстати, есть у меня точка, невидимая, только если запустить скрипт, найденый в инете, она становится видимой, другие пользуются, стоит кому то попробовать угадать пароль она прячется и рвет все соединения, можно ли это исправить?
<artus> какая стеснительная точка )
<Vladislaw> если учесть то что я в общаге, и халявщиков много, то это очень неудобно
<umren> поставьпароль?
<rapidsp> религия не позволяет :)
<Vladislaw> так есть пароль, если кто-то вводит неправильный точка опять становится скрытой
<Vladislaw> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=YNde6Lpk
<Vladislaw> сам скрипт, после которого точка появляется
<mascom> test
<ubuntuhelp> mascom, Fail!
<mascom_> test
<ubuntuhelp> mascom_, Понг понг понг...
<mascom_> Выкинуло, видать из-за конфликтов днс
<mascom_> на оба интерфейса одинаковый настроил
<mascom_> не работает сеть...
<mascom_> Подключается ок, но пинг не идёт
<mascom_> Есть какие-нибудь идеи?
<sharikoff> iptables -F
<sharikoff> iptables t nat -F
<sharikoff> *iptables -t nat -F
<mascom_> через судо съел
<sharikoff> пингуй
<mascom_> А интерфейс поднять? просто они оба одновременно отказались работать.
<mascom_> сейчас там днс отключу пока и попробую
<sharikoff> какие оба
<sharikoff> я те ман дал
<sharikoff> делай по нему
<mascom_> один проводной, с которого сейчас сижу, а второй беспроводной в который планируется воткнуть этот провод
<sharikoff> так не получится
<sharikoff> отрубаешь провод, настраиаешь вайвай, работаешь
<mascom_> понял, дело в том, что сейчас обе машины включены, была возможность попробовать пинг, без переключения провода
<mascom_> Destination Host Unreachable
<mascom_> а до другого компа (не шлюза) просто теряются пакеты
<sharikoff> mascom_: ты упорный
<sharikoff> с чем тя и поздравляю
<mascom_> В смысле?
<sharikoff> в прямом
<mascom_> так объясняю же, в тот момент сетевой интерфейс  eth1 (wifi) был отключен командой ifconfig eth1 down
<mascom_> поэтому я сначала его включил, а затем повторил команду с таблицами
<sharikoff> ты хреново обьясняешь
<sharikoff> схема сети
<sharikoff> ifconfig на обоих машинках
<sharikoff> что делаешь
<mascom_> один ноут, с него раздается интернет (к нему идёт кабель)
<sharikoff> что надо чтоб получилось
<mascom_> на нём windows xp
<sharikoff> так
<mascom_> и два компьютера (один с виндой, второй с убунтой) - клиенты
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> как соединены?
<mascom_> сейчас сеть ad-hoc работает между теми что с виндой
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> короче ад хок  -это устройство устройство
<sharikoff> тебе нужна точка доступа
<sharikoff> на раздающем компе
<mascom_> но провод я воткнул в комп с убунтой, для поиска и устранения неисправности в инернете
<mascom_> Так оно же работало всё, когда была винда
<mascom_> без точки доступа, сразу 5 машин цеплялось
<sharikoff> значит вайфайка на ноуте работала как точка доступа
<sharikoff> acces point
<mascom_> Возможно, но изменений на раздающем компе не было
<sharikoff> ад хок  -точка точка
<sharikoff> у тебя точка многоточка
<mascom_> не совсем так
<mascom_> адхок это равноуровневое соединение
<sharikoff> согласно твоей схеме
<mascom_> т.е. по адхоку можно соединить несколько машин
<sharikoff> http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:48824
<sharikoff> может я и не прав
<mascom_> Ну да, всё верно
<mascom_> 4 сообщение снизу
<baronos> что то лень мне настраивать стало гном шелл на 12,04. гсеттинг лень юзать(( а гном твик 3,3,0 не арбайтен)
<Nor8> baronos: Не работал и не будет ))))
<baronos> Nor8: зависимости не починили, вот в 11,10 его сделали. А вообще по дефолту 3,2,1 работает исключительно хорошо, просто недокривые руки у юзеров которые не могут "велосипед" освоить))
<Nor8> baronos: Некоторые, по исключительной особенности ума, за которую раньше выдавали белую справку с треугольной печатью, за велосипед принимают тачку, на которой навоз в деревне вывозят :-D
<baronos> Навоз тоже много полезного принес в с/х ;)
<Nor8>  baronos: Так он там к месту, органично вписывается, что нельзя сказать про ГШ :-D
<Sergey_IT> baronos, не мучай ты 12.04 пока...
<baronos> Nor8: а вообще, я посмотрю как все будут убегать от гш на другие дистрый как "тараканы от машеньки" и все ровно дистры перейдут на гш, так что все желчью изойдуться и уйдут в в коробки потому что там им и место)
<baronos> Sergey_IT: один баг успел отправить))
<Nor8> Так уже бегут, дистроватч тому свидетель.  Юнити и гш  не радуют )))
<Sergey_IT> baronos, чего мучатся - я уже и к юнити привыкать стал )
<baronos> Sergey_IT: вот и славно, и я к гш привык)
<baronos> хехе щас погляжу убрали баг юнити)
<enimal> Есть вопрос. Ни кто не сталкивался с установкой Ubuntu 11.10 (64) на HP Pavilion DV3-4324er ?
<Sergey_IT>  enimal: а какие проблемы?
<enimal> После запуска с Live CD отключается видеоадаптер. Слышен звук запуска системы но нету картинки :(
<baronos> мда, ни одного юнити не сохранилось)
<Nor8> Она, Убунту, на павильёне работает?
<Nor8> вообще*
<TNH> что такое ГШ ? все тут про нево пишут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пистолет ГШ-18 поставить убунту 11.10 и потом застрелится
<TNH> а мне нравилась 11.10
<enimal> Sergey_IT: Я так понимаю, что связка адаптера Intel HD и ATI Radeon которая управляется по кривому, не дает прогрузиться драйверам ? Или это тоже должно хотя-бы в дефолтовом варианте запуститься ?
<enimal> Может попробовать 32 битную версию ?
<TNH> но на 11.10 у мня не включался MobilePartner для усб модема
<Nor8>  enimal: У тебя там проц какой?
<enimal> Nor8: Core I3-380M
<Nor8> Тогда по идее 64-битная версия должна работать
<enimal> Nor8: Потому её и выбрал. Но вот не задача, ладно попробую 32 бита, если запустится, буду штудировать мануалы по запуску установки с какими нить настройками.
<Nor8> enimal: У тебя там не две видео карты случаем?
<enimal> В принципе можно ещё попробовать поставить в консольном режиме...
<enimal> Nor8: Две. Связка из Intel HD и Ati Radeon
<Nor8>  Если две, то отключи одну, желательно интегрированную, в биосе.
<Nor8> А, вспомнил этот ноут ))))))
<enimal> Nor8: У HP Нельзя в биосе отключить видеокарту.  :(
<Nor8> Не факт, что вообще заведется у тебя убунту, она с этой видео связкой не дружит.
<enimal> А может кто знает, Какая лидна с этой связкой дружит ?
<Nor8> enimal: Такой вот парадокс у гибрида от HP.
<Nor8> Винда с ней дружит, можешь еще попробовать Опен СуСе, у них там поддержка для НП получше реализована.
<enimal> Ну я понимаю, сама идея хорошая, но вот нужен к этой связке нормальный проприетарник. В устанощике его может не быть :(
<enimal> Ок спасибо.
<Nor8>  enimal: Его и после установки там нет, не отрабатывает он нормально там.
<enimal> Nor8: Буду ставить :) Если пойму как, отпишу в мануалы :)
<Nor8> Попробуй в общем несколько вариантов. Понятно, что линукс хочется, но не факт, что запустишь.
<Nor8> Ок, нужный мануал будет.
<Nor8> Лучше найди как в ХП в биосе видеокарту отключить.
<enimal> Nor8: Почитаю, как у HP это реализовано в QuickWeb. Попробую дрова вытащить, и в установщик их запихнуть :)
<Nor8>  На дистроватче выбери дистр и методом научного тыка пробуй )))
<baronos> enimal: альтернейт так же себя ведет? отключаеться видео?
<Nor8>  Теоретически ты можешь отключить питание у видео, разобрав ноут )))))
<baronos> Nor8: походу он вскрывает бук))
<Nor8> ))))
<baronos> join #elementary-dev
<baronos> сорри
<baronos> хех) #gnome-women забавный канал и даже люди, вот только не спросил есть ли девушки ))
<Nor8> )) Интересный вопрос
<baronos> вот вступайте в "Join the GNOME Usability Project"))
<User454[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<User454[web]> !nick Мутщь
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick \xd0\x9c\xd1\x83\xd1\x82\xd1\x89\xd1\x8c'
<User454[web]> Привет всем
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32385
<enimal> baronos: Да так-же.
<baronos> enimal: печально
<enimal> baronos: Похоже, надо искать альтернативный способ установки. Кстати может кто знает, есть мануалы по прикручиванию драйвера видео до установки системы ?
<baronos> если на лайф не заходит, попробуй создать дистр сразу предустановлеными дровами.
<baronos> эмм, это должно было быть раздельно)) На лайф вообще не заходит?
<dantess> всем добрый вечер
<enimal> baronos: нет, на лайф вообще не заходит. Вот подумываю сузу поставить, скачатьтолько надо. А если встанет, буду пытаться сделать дистр готовый или поставить в консольном режиме, а потом дрова прикрутить.
<enimal> Всем пока.
<baronos> enimal: попробуй в винде на виртуалке установить, там сделать образ через uck, и там уже инсталить дрова на образ. (теоретически)
<dantess> а кто каким браузером на убунту пользуется?
<baronos> dantess: chrome 17 dev version
<sharikoff> @deop
<dantess> а у меня почему-то только 15
<baronos> загугли chrome dev и всё
<dantess> ща
<HungryDwarf> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ФФ 9
<HungryDwarf> кто-нибудь знает, какие библиотеки нужны, чтобы рисовать на с++ ?
<baronos> links2 )))
<Sergey_IT> HungryDwarf, qt к примеру
<HungryDwarf> ага, спасибо
<HungryDwarf> а чтоб весили немного ?
<Sergey_IT> HungryDwarf: а что рисовать?
<HungryDwarf> линии, круги )
<Sergey_IT> HungryDwarf: обучение?
<HungryDwarf> ?? обучение чему ?
<HungryDwarf> и еще, как вы ко мне обращаетесь ?
 * baronos О_о
<baronos> двусмысленно звучит)
<Sergey_IT> HungryDwarf: а как?
<sharikoff> по нику
<sharikoff> стопудово
<baronos> половину имени baro и жми там к примеру)
<baronos> таб*
<HungryDwarf> baronos: ахах здорово )
<baronos> HungryDwarf: lvl up)
<HungryDwarf> baronos:  ага )
<Sergey_IT> HungryDwarf: в инете глянь как рисовать - напрямую в Х, в gtk, в qt
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в линуксе есть программа вытащить dvd меню из одного диска и скрестить с другим?
<HungryDwarf> Sergey_IT: угуу.. спасибо
<HungryDwarf> нука эксперимент
 * HungryDwarf O_O
<HungryDwarf> юхуууу !)
<HungryDwarf> JohnDoe_71Rus: что за двд меню ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> HungryDwarf: никогда не видел на дисках, просмотр, эпизоды, выбор языка и проч
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<navnav_l> Ну всем привет )
<navnav_l> :)
<Sergey_IT> ку
<navnav_l> поставил lubuntu))  на вторую (2000 Celeron 512 mb) машину ... ))   пока полёт нормальный ! ))))
<dantess_> есть тут кто изпод pidgin сидит. помогите с настройкой
<navnav_l> dantess_ я с пингвином .... )
<dantess_> помоги настроить... можно в приват напишу?
<dantess> ура. я разобрался... теперь я тоже с пингвина
<yacoov> привет
<navnav_l> dantess_ : Да пиши радибога .. только я чесноговоря сам только начинаю разбираться )))
<dantess_> так давай будем вместе разбираться...
<navnav_l> dantess_ давай , )))
 * baronos считает, что минт уродливый :D
<navnav_l> Минт - это то же самое что 2115 ... та же 99-ая, только в пластмассе! ))) XDDD
<baronos> нафига это виндоподобная панель внизу. Превью удобней чем это меню в разы.
<dantess> а кто нить ставил mac4lin?
<navnav_l> dantess да, весчь красивая! ))) но я перешел на emerald (это под гномом) ..
<dantess> т.е. опыт в установке был?
<dantess> я отошел
<navnav_l> dantess: да, опыт был.. )) да там целая статья есть .. в гугле вбей что то типа "делаем mac os из ubuntu" )))
<baronos> бегут из винды на убунту, чтоб сделать из него мак. А чего уж не сделать из вынды убунту? или купить мак и на него поставить винду?
<navnav_l> baronos:  не не ... Хакинтош поставить на мака! ))
<markmx> я вот линзы контактные в глазы воткнул... =)
<baronos> это маразм такой же как минт, будущий элементари. имхо.
<navnav_l> ставил минт эксперемента ради - неполнравился вообще...  начал с 9 бубунты .. сейчас 10.04 .. доволен ! ))  ...   ну и эксперементирую с Lubuntu на второй машине ))
 * baronos пропагандирует Gnome 3.
<navnav_l> Gnome 3 - недогном .. ну точнее ... гном - он как человек ... вот второй гном - нормальный мужик - в полном рассцвете сил!)))  а 3 гном - маразматический дед! )))     неудобен он ..   но это имхо! )
<baronos> navnav_l: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK99GiiB8yM&feature=related че тут не удобного? довольно легко управлять им. ;)
<markmx> Google Gnome 12.3
<markmx> дайте мне админа в питере
<markmx> весь луг уже зафлудил, никого ненашел
<dantess> что-то совсем тихо стало тут у вас
<wildDAlex> Чатик, подскажи, а это нормально, что после обновления до 11.10 остался Гном2? Я думал там Юнити на Гноме3.
<rapidsp> ненормально
<wildDAlex> Как вообще узнать версию Гнома? Я это углядел в Убунту Твик. Ну и чисто визуально видно, что ничего не поменялось.
<baronos> wildDAlex: а гном то сам установил вообще?
<wildDAlex> Специально не ставил. Просто в менеджере обновлений нажал кнопку Обновить Дистрибутив до 11.10.
<baronos> если нужен гном 3 sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<wildDAlex> Ну он как бы не нужен. Я просто думал, что Юнити в 11.10 его испольлзует и закачает все автоматом.
<yacoov> umren1 mac?
<baronos> юнити это юнити
<UNIm95> немного оффтопика. тотал коммандер поддерживает sftp?
<baronos> точнее юнити плагин компиза))
<yacoov> umren
<umren> yacoov: ?
<yacoov> ты за маком?
<umren> с чего ты взял?
<yacoov> Адиум
<yacoov> это клиент под маком
<nexxxt> ку
<baronos> ахаха я под сталом)) чтоб в статус меню гш появилось выключить комп вместо ждущий режим, нужно открыть меню и нажать ALT)))
<baronos> и вот теперь у меня осталось одно расширение)))
<yacoov> pidgin?
<baronos> скоро узнаю весь гш и в топку эти расширения, они для нытиков)
<baronos> yacoov: noa11y
<yacoov> ichEsseDichAuf hallo
<IchEsseDichAuf> привет
<dantess> привет
<yacoov> как ты?
<IchEsseDichAuf> нормально, всё время собираю
<yacoov> что собираешь?
<IchEsseDichAuf> пока ядро, если не перестану, жена будет настаивать собирать вещи.
<yacoov> ))
<IchEsseDichAuf> ))
<markmx> ну епарасете, на весь питер ниодно админа пихипишника?
<rapidsp> может поискать программера сходной ориентации?
<Alex_____> Всем прив! етсь кто?
<Alex_____> сть
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<dantess> есть конечно
<Alex_____> !ask
<Alex_____> У меня есть несколько вопросов по лицензиям
<dantess> я к сожалению не смогу помочь
<Alex_____> GPL/LGPL
<Alex_____> Есть кто разбирается?
<Alex_____> Или куда обратится можно, но чтоб нормалные люди были и за бесплатно ответили?
<baronos> Alex_____: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/Dura_Lex/45808/
<Alex_____> Да видил это я
<Alex_____> У меня вопросы про смену владельца на ПО
<Alex_____> Жаль, никто в рунете помочь не может
<Alex_____> Хм, тогда кто может подсказать имэил Столлмана, говорят он все письма читает и отвечает нормально
<Alex_____> и тоже никто :(
<Alex_____> Ну тогда пожалуй пойду на забугорный чат, всем удачи!
<IchEsseDichAuf> бывай
<User850[web]> Всем привет! Решил с linux mint 10 kde на kubuntu 11.10. На минте модем билайновский работал через нетворк менджер, а в кубунте почему-то те же действия результата не дали. Что бы мне могло помочь? Заранее спасибо!
 * baronos О_о кдеминт жесть)
<User850[web]> Ну... жесть или не жесть, но мне надо работать...
<Sergey_IT> ку
<baronos> ку
<baronos> блин хотел успеть в 00:00:00 :D
<User850[web]> Как то не привычно пользоваться IRC. Наверно оттого, что в первый раз использую такой способ общения. Пожалуй, выйду...
<Sergey_IT> baronos, один испугался - способ не понравился
<baronos> Sergey_IT: хехе)) а вопрос его видел?
<Sergey_IT> baronos, глянул последний минт - не понравился
<Sergey_IT> baronos, вопрос не видел
<baronos> Sergey_IT: я тоже его поглядел ужаснулся "минт 12 is dead evolution"))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Даешь винду!
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BdtL1IhGns воот))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Отстой этот гном 3. Зачем они испаганили 2 -ой
<baronos> да не трогали они второй, это совершенно новый дизаин.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та они его забросили
<baronos> вот и правильно)
<[v-8]_jupiter> что првильного?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТО что работало и пользовалось популярностью просто выкинули?
<baronos> правильно, надо создать, что то новое, то что будет удобно и на планшете, и на буке с нетбуком, и на пк. В том что не удобно... да плохому танцору...
<KlanGB> Доброе время суток! При смене пользователя с 1 на 2 и последующем возврате на 1 пропадает звук. В настройках звука все вроде в рабочем состоянии, тест на колонки не проходит, после ребута все снова работает. Дистр Убунту 10.10
<yacoov> KlanGB с ук?
<yacoov> давно там?
<KlanGB> 7 лет
<yacoov> ясно
<yacoov> спроси на убунту канале
<KlanGB> а это что?
<yacoov> #ubuntu
<KlanGB> ок
<Sergey_IT>  /join #ubuntu
<dantess> подскажите а как поставить виджет погоды на боковую панель
<dantess> ?
<brestows> на какую боковую панель?
<dantess> ну типа как на винде 7
<dantess> ну или какой-то в общем погодный информер хочу
<brestows> ну для этого есть два пути первый это поставить screenlets второй поставить conky
<brestows> вот тебе два ключивых слова :)
<dantess> а какой лучше?
<brestows> это уже как тебе нравится Conky более гибкий но и знаний требует больше
<dantess> ясно.... спасибки
<Sergey_IT> dantess, или поставь монитор около окна
<dantess> не понял..
<yacoov> :)
<dantess> тю... блин
<yacoov> и не забудь окно открыть)
<dantess> да ну я серьёзно спрашивал...
<dantess> авам всем смешно
<Sergey_IT> ага )
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а как можно дату в юниксовом формате перевести в читабельную дату?
<Sergey_IT> jlewka, глянь С функции
<MILLIONER> Здравствуйте!:)
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<shenmue> всем пыщь
<Nor8>  ))
<sig_wall> jlewka: ctime
<MILLIONER> А как сделать наутилус по умолчанию? Я когда запускаю дом папку у меня запускается другой ФМ PCManFM 0.9.9 Стоить Убунта 11.10
<sig_wall> jlewka: strftime
<sig_wall> и т.д.
<sig_wall> MILLIONER: снести pcmanfm
<sig_wall> :)
<MILLIONER> а можно как то его оставить?
<jlewka> sig_wall, хм.. а их из консоли вызвать можно?
<sig_wall> jlewka: date +"%c" -d@1234567890
<sig_wall> jlewka: в общем есть тысяча способов. что сделать-то нужно?
<yurau> MILLIONER: для редактора так: #sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<jlewka> sig_wall, время в логах в этом формате пишуться, и нужно его как то сделать более читабельным...
<jlewka> хотя уже понял тчо это можно сделать и в конфиге)
<sig_wall> jlewka: логи сквида чтоли? :)
<jlewka> ага)
<sig_wall> потому что первый и последний раз я видел таймштампы в логах сквида
<sig_wall> в остальных логах предпочитают человекочитаемый формат :]
<jlewka> ну, в есть в этом формате все равно что то интересное)
<jlewka> и удобное )
<inkognito> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Zogar> )]
<MILLIONER> yurau: sudo update-alternatives --config editor - там нету найтилуса
<yurau> MILLIONER: да, я тоже посмотрел. нету. тогда в реестре где-то
<MILLIONER> а где это искать?:)
<MILLIONER> народ, может кто-то знает:))
<yurau> MILLIONER: на форумах
<MILLIONER> я искал не найшел:((
<yurau> зарубежных
<yurau> MILLIONER: есть еще команда reconfigure
<yurau> MILLIONER: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nautilus . типа того
<MILLIONER> yurau: не работает... придется на форумах искать... ну хорошо.. а как тогда мне автоматизировать VPN подключение
<MILLIONER> при загрузке системы
<yurau> MILLIONER: я с впн не работал. это точно на форуме есть
<MILLIONER> для новой я так и не нашел((
<MILLIONER> а с доками рботали?
<yurau> что это такое?
<MILLIONER> ето панели. вот например Cairo-Dock или Avant Window Navigator
<yurau> нет, предпочитаю гном 2
<Zogar> я тоже предпочитаю гном 2
<Zogar> и безопасный секс )
<Vladislaw> Всем привет! есть желание обновиться до 11.10, можно ли будет потом, если что случится, вернуть все обратно?
<flintstone> Vladislaw: должно
<Vladislaw> звучит обнадеживающе :)
<flintstone> Vladislaw: я люблю все ставить с 0
<flintstone> никогда не пробовал...
<Vladislaw> просто неохота вспоминать что было, ко всему привык уже
<yurau> Vladislaw: нет нельзя
<Vladislaw> почему?
<flintstone> Vladislaw: сделай бэкап домашней директории
<flintstone> и если не пойдет, установишь старую систему и вернешь прежние настройки
<Vladislaw> ну я так и сделаю, раньше вообще было желание ее в отдельный раздел вынести
<yurau> хочеVladislaw: хочешь потестить систему то ставь вторую в другой раздел. если понравится то оставишь.
<Vladislaw> места на винте не хватит(
<flintstone> Vladislaw: это святое правило :)
<yurau> Vladislaw: сколько у тя винт?
<Vladislaw> ~300 свободно не более 10-15
<yurau> уменя для систем 20 гигов выделено
<yurau> Vladislaw: удили лишнее
<Vladislaw> нет лишнего, по крайней мере мне так кажется
<yurau> бэкап все равно некуда делать
<yurau> купи новый винт
<Vladislaw> так не на винт бекап
<Vladislaw> но ноут друга))
<Vladislaw> *на
<Vladislaw> эт ноут
<flintstone> я обычно делаю 64 под /boot 20 под / 10 под /home и остальное под XP (для жены) и под данные
<yurau> делай как хочешь. посмотреть можно в виртуалке
<andrex> склонируй винт в образ по сетке
<flintstone> я както года 4 назад форматнул все с федорой... с тех пор по 100 раз проверяю
<Vladislaw> я 30 для всего выделил, еще не знал что и как
<Vladislaw> а остальное диск Д от винды
<flintstone> скока оперативки?
<Vladislaw> и С, где раньше была винда, но там уже завал
<Vladislaw> 2 гига, и своп под нее такой же делал
<flintstone> своп можно 4
<flintstone> 16 рут и 10 хоум
<Vladislaw> зачем, он и так не используется 80% времени
<Vladislaw> а на домашнем компе он вообще ни разу не использовался
<Vladislaw> правда что-то вроде и не плохое железо, но игры не идут нормально
<flintstone> меня както научили делать своп 2*RAM
<flintstone> вот я так и делаю :)
<Vladislaw> думаю когда-то на каникулах поставить ХР для игр, тогда все снесу и заново сделаю, там уже и подумаю что и как, а пока не заморачивался
<flintstone> у меня всегда висит один свободный раздел на всякий случай
<flintstone> щас он с вендой
<Vladislaw> а сколько сам винт?
<flintstone> я нашел себе старенький ide на 80 гигов для винды и для других экспериментов
<flintstone> и sata 250 по моему
<Vladislaw> "для винды и для других экспериментов" :D
<flintstone> на нем своп домашняя директория бут и раздел с данными
<flintstone> Vladislaw: например я долго торчал на убунте
<Vladislaw> я еще пока на ней, и что-то не хочется переходить
<flintstone> не понравились последние релизы - 10,10, 11,04, 11,11
<flintstone> решил перейти на другой
<flintstone> ставил федора.. не то
<flintstone> дебиан вашпе не то
<flintstone> поставил щас генту и радуюсь..
<flintstone> кстати советую..
<flintstone> только долго все ставится..
<Vladislaw> гы, не, пока не охота)
<flintstone> и ядро сам себе собрал без излишеств... 3,0,6
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-27
<Vladislaw> а я поставил на установку Убунту пару вопросов ответил и спать а на утро почти все уже было готово
<Vladislaw> ну так далеко я пока не лезу, все-равно что-то сломаю
<flintstone> ты вытягиваешь с интернета сразу с обновлениями?
<flintstone> у меня 70мбит в сек
<flintstone> установка длится около 20 мин
<Vladislaw> ну загрузился для попробавать настроил сеть и установил, у меня 4
<flintstone> убунты
<flintstone> долго
<flintstone> у меня в генте гном компилировался 12 часов..
<Vladislaw> что поделать, ладно б с компа так еще и с ноута установлял
<flintstone> попробуй какнить.. я чувствую визуально что система быстрее работает
<Vladislaw> та мне то что, мы тупим синхронно
<flintstone> :)
<flintstone> иду я спать
<flintstone> удачи
<Vladislaw> спокойной
<Vladislaw> спс
<Vladislaw> и тебе
<flintstone> спасибо :)
<Onkeltem> спать идите
<Vladislaw> Onkeltem, ты кому?
<Onkeltem> Vladislaw: всем
<Vladislaw> зачем?
<Onkeltem> Vladislaw: чтобы выспаться?
<Vladislaw> Onkeltem, а толку, а так можно еще что-то сделать)
<Onkeltem> Vladislaw: утро вечера мудренее
<Vladislaw> Onkeltem, тот кто это придумал не знал еще что такое похмелье.
<andrex> Недосыпание ослабляет память, так что Vladislaw, быстро спать!!
<Vladislaw> andrex, а я умею только медленно спать :(
<baronos[work]> Хола хола)
<sharikoff> й
<skai-falkorr> baronos[work]: ну что?смотрел уже лизоньку?
<baronos[work]> skai-falkorr: лизоньку?)
<skai-falkorr> мятную.двенадцатую
<baronos[work]> skai-falkorr: фуф, кошмар тошнотворный. Имхо))
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> мята же
<skai-falkorr> напихали гугна непонятного
<baronos[work]> Я наловчился с гш, теперь только одно расширение юзаю, и то хз зачем)
<skai-falkorr> и какое?
<baronos[work]> Noa11y
<skai-falkorr> и пральна.тока панель занимала кнопко
<skai-falkorr> а мне юнити нравится
<skai-falkorr> пока в гш не будет интеграции границ окна в панель (экономит место), глдобал меню (экономит место) и линз (оооч удобно)
<skai-falkorr> гш будет не нужно
<baronos[work]> Можнт для бука это и удобно, но мне на пк хорошо с гш. Вот если увеличу текст в названиях приложений в превью. То я заюзаю уменьшение гш из спец возможностей
<skai-falkorr> а у мнуж бук:)
<skai-falkorr> не для буков, а для широкоформатных моников в целом
<baronos[work]> Вчера узнал как без расширения альтернатив статус меню))
<baronos[work]> Хмм не дописал))
<baronos[work]> Вообщем выключить комп))
<skai-falkorr> ибо на квадратах и правда наверное не удобно
<skai-falkorr> альм
<skai-falkorr> *альт
<baronos[work]> Ага))
<skai-falkorr> ты еще на панель правой кнопкой зажав альт нажми
<baronos[work]> Ничего не выходит, только на фаллбэк катит это)
<baronos[work]> Я вчера на гш канале преллагал расширение сделать, чтоб в трей нотифи внизу, у запущеных приложений убрать название и оставить иконки и чтоб они не двигались.
<baronos[work]> И написал этим с webupd8
<baronos[work]> Марлин стал интенсивно развиваться, готовят к выпуску елементари луна который будет на 12.04 и гш 3.4)
<skai-falkorr> они решили самостоятельно гш поддердживать для 12.04? рисковые парни
<skai-falkorr> я бы не стал брать элементари с таким то заявами
<baronos[work]> Кстати не плохо выглялит, я тестовую ставил на основе 11.10
<baronos[work]> Они компиз привязали к гш) так няшно даш открываеться))
<baronos[work]> Ппц, въехали три девки в мой корпус, а меня на подмену в старперный корпус отправили(((
<baronos[work]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32401 это было бы удобно в федоре.
 * baronos[work] думает замутить видео блог гном шелл)))
<sharikoff> "RedHat в панике, скорый конец RPM, переход на deb, массовые увольнения, сотрудники подкупают талантливых разработчиков Каноникал для упрощения перехода на магазин приложений"
<baronos[work]> Гыы
<User643[web]> привет всем, подскажите новичку что поставить на старую машину? P4, озу 512
<User387[web]> Всем привет, подскажите пожалуйста, как сделать загрузочную флешку с убунтой без установленной убунты на компе?
 * baronos[work] думает, если трудно так создать флешку с убунту в винде, то как они выживут в самой убунту?
<User387[web]> У меня вигнда стоит только по 1 перичине, бот для WOW не работает в убунте
<baronos[work]> Не кошерно пиратство с запрещенным по для игры;)
<User387[web]> Ну это субъективно. Нашел гайд http://akak.ru/recipes/1530-kak-sozdat-fleshku-s-os-ubuntu-na-bortu но чтото странное не пойму в каком моменте флешка становится MBR
<baronos[work]> http://team.ubuntu.ru/projects/videoguide/cast/1-08_burnusb_windows
<baronos[work]> Тьфу блин, свалил гад.
 * baronos[work] Панда не грызун, а маленькая панда? А маленькая панда - сосун.
<User717[web]> 0
<baronos[work]> Не угадал.
<baronos[work]> Помолились поясу святой богородицы?
<baronos[work]> Кто нить юзал http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/shutter-screenshot-tool-gets-new-upload.html ??
<tonius> какой аналог фрутилупс в линуксе можно поставить
<tonius> ? )
<baronos[work]> lmms
<tonius> спасибо
<umren> через день удалишь
<umren> и поставишь шиндоус
<umren> не трать время =)
<baronos[work]> +1))
<tonius> dc` nfr gkj[j& vj;tn njulf tcnm gjkexit dfhbfyn
<tonius> rosegarden вроде ничего
<umren> через 2 дня удалишь
<tonius> может тогда есть получше варианты
<umren> нет
<umren> кроме того, будет геморой со звуком вцелом
<baronos[work]> Виндрум
<baronos[work]> Виндоус*
<umren> линукс это не платформа для видео/аудио/графики
<baronos[work]> И игр;)
<umren> ну с играми чуть получше
<umren> вайн там, много запускает
<umren> хотя тоже согласен
<tonius> jackd2 использовать приоритет реального времени? )
<baronos[work]> Хотя с видео через опеншот не так уж и тошнотворно))
<umren> ну эт годится только для школьного альбома
<umren> так же как и гимп не редактор )
<baronos[work]> В винде я вегас видео юзал. А тут и необходимости такой нет в использовании этих по
<umren> ну да, привыкаешь что ничего нет
<umren> )))
<umren> это такой Дзен
<umren> взираешь на софт который был до этого, какой есть сейчас и понимаешь, что это тебе не нужно
<baronos[work]> Линь хорош посмотреть фото полазить в инете поглядеть видео. У мамки моей вообще разницы нет между винды, г2, гш.
<tonius> Rosegarden: WARNING: No accurate sequencer timer available (and kernel is new enough for RTC addendum)
<tonius> эт излечимо? )
<baronos[work]> Это опасность;)
<BiBijke> Добрый день всем
<BiBijke> скажи у всех новый убунту работает медленее раза в 3?
<BiBijke> оболочка новая неудобная дожути...
<baronos[work]> Нет
<BiBijke> нафига они порятят такую систему?
<BiBijke> всегда любил ubuntu но 11.04 ето просто ужас какойто...
<baronos[work]> http://www.canonical.com/ сюда притензии пиши, если не судьба освоить и кривые руки
<BiBijke> да ето не претензии
<BiBijke> делюсь горем
<baronos[work]> А тут не служба моральной поддержки.
<BiBijke> тогда лучше молчи если ответить нечего )
<baronos[work]> Попробуй кде, гном шелл, и нечего ныть.
<BiBijke> ты че дерзкий такой?
<BiBijke> разговаривать мама не учила?
<BiBijke> ))
<baronos[work]> Предположим, и что?
<BiBijke> в бубет тебе нада для профилактики
<BiBijke> *бубуен
<baronos[work]> Думаешь это что то изменит?
<BiBijke> 1 раз может и не изменит, парочка думаю заставит задуматься
<baronos[work]> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BiBijke> тоесть ты считаешь что ты ответил в рамках правил а я нет?
<BiBijke> ты как минимум 3 пункта нарушил
<baronos[work]> Статья 119 ук рф, иди остынь, и не ной.
<dredix> привет всем
<BiBijke> вот опять )) грубость всегда лезет от глупости
<BiBijke> привет
<BiBijke> baronos[work] вот если тебе нечего сказать промолчиты, что ты как женщина ведешь себя )
<baronos[work]> А что ты ноешь то? Вот плохо сделали, не удобно... сделай лучше... плохому танцору всегда что то мешает.
<baronos[work]> И тем более вопроса по тематике не было
<baronos[work]> J!q
<baronos[work]> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<BiBijke> нда как с деревом общаешься чесное слово, ладна удачи тебе )
<baronos[work]> Тыщ?
<shenmue> пыщ!
<shenmue> чот вообще не фига не понятно ничего в гном три
<baronos[work]> Хех) что именно?)
<tonius> я не могу сообразить где инструмент выбирать в lmms
<shenmue> например правый клик на панели ничего не дает
<shenmue> где апплеты? я вчера часа два искал как шрифты сменить
<shenmue> заголовки окон не меняются... вообщем куча претензий.
<baronos[work]> Шрифты через твик тул, апплеты ввиде расширениц, но их пока мало. Правый клик не нужен. Имхо.
<tonius> правй клик успокаивает душу
<baronos[work]> Выключить комп открыл статус меню нажми альт)
<shenmue> вообще то нужен. апплеты ты каким макаром двигать будешь?
<baronos[work]> Ребята, это не г2, и не его продолжение. Это совершенно новый дизаин, новый стиль, новая де с названием гном3))
<baronos[work]> Сейчас компы довольно мощные, и мониторить черещ апплет нагрузку системы уже не нужно, гш быстрей юнити. Апплет погоды есть ввиде расширения.
<DenSpirit> У кого были проблемы с автомонтированием на 11.04 после установки рядом хр?
<baronos[work]> Я вот не знаю как 11.04, но в 11.10 в dconf есть вкл/откл автомонтирования. И есть автооткрытия.
<DenSpirit> Она могла внезапно поменяться после установки рядом хр и восстановления загрузчика?
<DenSpirit> Проблема замечена только при случае,если убунту стоит на первом разделе.
<baronos[work]> Это че то с настройкой граб
<baronos[work]> Дома надо затестить такое в виртуалке.
<DenSpirit> Если наутилус не показывает в левой панельке даже существующие на жестком диске немонтированные разделы
<DenSpirit> Это косяк груба,или дконф?
<baronos[work]> Fstab mtab  их видят?
<DenSpirit> Если втыкаешь флешку,дмесг говорит что устройство появилось,и можно его потом вручную через mount подключить.
<DenSpirit> Разделы все на месте, мтаб только подмонтированные показывает
<DenSpirit> В последний раз помогла переустановка убунту на пациенте
<baronos[work]> Мне как то с монтированием без подтверждения пароля помогло sudo gedit /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy
<DenSpirit> А сейчас хозяйка не желает.
<DenSpirit> Что это?
<baronos[work]> Видно полностью сообщение?
<DenSpirit> Ну,команда на редактирование файлика,все
<baronos[work]> sudo gedit /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy установить везде YES <allow_active>yes</allow_active>
<DenSpirit> Надо будет поглядеть.
<DenSpirit> Это на какой версии было?
<DenSpirit> Системы
<baronos[work]> Я копипастил со статьи под 11.04 вроде, но на 11.10 прокатило. Это я когда ставил убунту с чистым гш)
<baronos[work]> Там разделы не монтировались, и просили пароль, и это мне помогло.
<DenSpirit> Какая конкретно проблема тогда решалась?
<baronos[work]> Не автомонтировались разделы, а при моунте запрашивали пароль админа)
<baronos[work]> Добавление юзера в группу диск не решала проблему
<baronos[work]> Переустановил что ли?))
<shenmue> baronos[work], а где теперь препочитаемые приложения?
<baronos[work]> эмм, это что такое?
<shenmue> это к примеру я выбрал в качестве браузера оперу и теперь все линки в ней открываются
<shenmue> типа дефолт для приложений
<baronos[work]> Ааа, в настройки системы зайди, там есть инфо о системе
<shenmue> оО
<shenmue> тема заголовка окна толька у меня после рестарта иксов меняется? или так гш задуманно?
<baronos[work]> В твик тул поставил тему гтк и тему виндоу?
<baronos[work]> Тему окна точнее
<baronos[work]> Кстати ты не ставил случаем гш 3.3.2??
<shenmue> ммм... понятие не имею
<shenmue> куда спрятали about gnome не знаю
<baronos[work]> gnome-shell --version че пишет
<shenmue> GNOME Shell 3.2.1
<baronos[work]> Тогда без паники тут все работает как часы))
<shenmue> хы... часы не видны. ушли за край апплета. как их сдвинуть?
<baronos[work]> Рестартани шелл alt+f2 "r"
<shenmue> а почему разброс в трее между значками такой большой? оО ппц блин. ужас .
<baronos[work]> можешь через расширение их наверх прставить
<shenmue> вот этим он и плох. раньше можно что хочешь куда хочешь двигать. а теперь что бы подвигать часы нужно расширенние найти и догодатся как его поставить и запустить.
<shenmue> baronos[work], есть что то навроде gnome color chooser только для гш?
<baronos[work]> Есть конечно этот косяк который в глаза бьет, можно гш панель код подправить и растояние меньше сделать
<baronos[work]> Смена цвета панелей чтоли?
<shenmue> там не только. уменьшее любого элемента, выбор шрифтов и цветов для любого элемента, выбор движков
<baronos[work]> Наврятли есть.
<shenmue> у меня дефолтная тема нормально смотрится . в остальных огромные жирные шрифты. настройки шрифтов на них не влияют почему то
<baronos[work]> Тут все к сожалению через код менять надо. Или попробовать dconf помучать
<shenmue> тогда mate поставлю =( раз гш такой страшный и не настраиваемый
<baronos[work]> Странно, через твик тул у меня все шрифты меняются, кроме размера шрифта в превью
<shenmue> у меня тоже. но в стороних темах нет
<markmx> ну что, есть тут админы из питера с поддержкой пихипишинга?
<baronos[work]> Я привык к гш, у меня осталось одно расширение, полный дефолт, только тема и все другая и иконки.
<baronos[work]> Док в превью поставил приложения которые часто запускаю и которые в трее не висят. Через маин меню спрятал то что не юзаю. В автостарте стоит остальное по которое в трее висит.
 * baronos[work] "отказаться от гном 2, это как бросить курить"
<baronos[work]> Хех http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32403
<vlvka> приве, перешел на убунту 11.04. При установке проприетарных драйверов на видеокарту система требует пароль для аутентификации. Но рутовый пароль не подходит
<vlvka> в sudo su захожу под этим паролем, а для установки драйверов он не подходит...
<baronos[work]> Профиль юзера значит не администратор стоит, я это наблюдал в 12.04, так и не победил.
<vlvka> спасибо, сейчас покопаю
<vlvka> посмотрел, у меня одна учетная запись, я под ней нахожусь: статус - администратор
<baronos[work]> Хмм
<baronos[work]> В терминале апдейт и апргейд значит рабртают.
<baronos[work]> А если теоретически отрубить де, в консоле судо су и запустить гуй.
<rapidsp> baronos[work]: можно, просто в современных линуксах по дефолту это вырублено
<andrex> в убунту нужно ставить xinit тогда
<baronos[work]> Эт вы про профиль администратора?
<andrex> нет про иксы в руте
<andrex> а драва на видео можно в приныпе и из консольки зустановить
 * andrex взял молоток и злобно посмотрел на клавиатуру
<baronos[work]> Хехе)
<baronos[work]> Зустановка зубунты))
<andrex> зз
<sharikoff> §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
<sharikoff> опс
<sharikoff> простите
<andrex> ну привет
<sharikoff> дароф
<brestows> ну что так тихо?
<brestows> неужто у все все работает?
<umren> да
<Kuloto> :) У меня не работает.
<Kuloto> Нужно поменять системные шрифты, но в настройках этого нет.
<baronos[work]> Есть, управляется через гном твик тул
<Quest2010> Mint 12 симпотичный
 * baronos[work] убежал в туалет, стошнило...
<rapidsp> сааамый симпааатичный вадвареее
<Quest2010> :)
<brestows> ну да встречают по одежке :) провожают по юзабилити:)
<Quest2010> xUbuntu тоже хороша но попахивает нафталином :-)
<Kuloto> baronos[work]: А че он такой здоровый?
<Quest2010> именно Mint 12 остальные не смотрел
<baronos[work]> Kuloto: всмысле?
<baronos[work]> Kuloto: ты в юнити обитаешь? И че он за собой ташит?)
<baronos[work]> щ*
<Kuloto> baronos[work] репозиторий мне предложил скачать Gnome Desktop Environment, 170 метров
<baronos[work]> Гыыы, ты ввел gnome-tweak-tool?
<Kuloto> А че я должен был вводить?
<Kuloto> В установленных нету.
<baronos[work]> А че в юнити dconf не стоит? Только через gconf настройка?
<baronos[work]> Воо стой щас ссыль дам
<Kuloto> Я не знаю)
<baronos[work]> Kuloto: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/11/overview-unity-myunity.html?m=1
<Kuloto> Надо dconf поставить?
<baronos[work]> Нет не надо, юзай по ссылке
<Kuloto> Спасибо.
 * baronos[work] а юнити не хлеще гш по настройкам))
<Nor8>  В третьем гноме намертво прикрученную нижнюю панель можно как-нибудь убрать или нет, на века сделано? )))
<baronos[work]> Нотифи трей что ли? Это не панель ни разу))
<Nor8> baronos[work]: Про минт говорю, там внизу есть такая напанельпохожая.
<baronos[work]> Гыы ты на минте же??)
<baronos[work]> Панель с кнопочкой меню?)
<Nor8> Да думаю поставить, но пока не разберусь как его настроить под себя, не буду.
<Nor8> Она самая.
<baronos[work]> А не проще просто гном 3 на бубне сделать?
<Nor8> Где сделать?
<baronos[work]> В дконфе посмотри там расширения гном шелла
<Nor8> А, на убунте, нет , не проще.
<baronos[work]> Вроде можно откл панель
<Nor8> Вроде не считается, глянь, если под рукой.
<baronos[work]> У сожалению я не дома(
<User150[web]> Добрый вечер всем!
<baronos[work]> Я не понимаю, не хотим гш он уг, но хотим гш минт и сделать из него гш уг.
<baronos[work]> Вы уж определитесь, и освойте что то одно;)
<Nor8> baronos[work]: уг это только по твоему, а другим вполне норм. Так что, иди домой и посмотри как убрать панель!
<baronos[work]> Nor8: воо я придумал, поставь минт, установи расширени hidetoppanel, и будет тебе минт как старый добрый виндоподобный))
<Nor8> Что за расширение, есть линк?
<baronos[work]> Я дома только завтра буду, и я за гном шелл руками и ногами, потому что он няшка.
<Nor8>  Все, не уподбляйся Райдену с кде, будь мужчиной :-D
<User150[web]> Друзья, помогите разобраться. У меня такая ситуация: 2 жестяка, 500 и 40. на 500-ке стоит семерка и хранится вся инфа. 40 пустой. Можно ли сделать так, чтоб убунту стояла на 40, но из под нее не было видно и не было бы возможности изменять/удалять
<Nor8> Хватит няшек, нужен тупо нормально настраиваемый ДЕ, а не "няшка" ))
<Nor8> User150[web]: ПО умолчанию 500 гигов не бужет примонтировано, а если еще и права обрезать на редакцию другого диска, то так и будет как ты хочешь.
<baronos[work]> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/gnome3 от них реп ставь, там есть расширение gnome-shell-extensions-autohidetopbar
<baronos[work]> Он будет ее скрывать, тем самым выйграть место на экране можно.
<Nor8> baronos[work]: Ок, но нужно убрать ))) Ибо у меня там кайро )))
<baronos[work]> И вообще, гш по дефолту лучше всего. Имхо.
<User150[web]> т.е. после установки на 40, он не будет вообще видеть 500 и чтоб его увидеть мне нужно будедет его специально монтировать?
<Nor8> User150[web]: Ну видеть он его будет, но он не будет монтирован.
<baronos[work]> Один клик по разделу и он монтирован)
<Nor8>  baronos[work]: Кому и жигули машина. Это к вопросу о дефолте. :-D
<baronos[work]> А вообще я не знаю, расширения на минт лягут или нет)
<Nor8> Да куда они денутся. Но все же подожду, пусть допиливают.
<baronos[work]> Nor8: подожди элементари, он будет на гш 3.4 и 12.04. С марлином на борту)
<Nor8> baronos[work]: Да так и будет скорее всего, или элементари или хфце ))))
<baronos[work]> )))
<Nor8> Раз уж все ломают на корню )))
<baronos[work]> Они ничего не ломали, господи хватит сравнивать г2 с г3, это разные де)))
<Nor8> Наивный )))
<baronos[work]> Я по крайней мере на канале гш сижу и интересуюсь.)))
<Nor8> А там что, боги гш и арбитры изящного вкуса собираются? :-D
<navnav> Всем КУ! )
<baronos[work]> Разработчики и те кто вносит свою лепту. И гном-арт правда тут не адекатные какие то, видатб их замучали лентяи которые не смогли справится мега юзабилити гш)
<Nor8> Да там нет юзабилити, там есть неудачная попытка узкой группы кодеров навязать свой унылый вкус, который не вырос из растянутого свитера с пятнами кетчупа на нем, массовому пользователю. :P
<baronos[work]> Вы как с сигаретами, типа бросили, но пластыри с никотиновой жевачкой приобрели.)))
<Irvingel> подскажите плиз как в ГШ в убунте 11.10 сделать чтоб после выключения экрана не просил пароль а сразу можно было пользоваться?
<Nor8> baronos[work]: Сравнение не уместно ))))
<Nor8> "после выключения экрана" никак! НЕВОЗМОЖНО!
<Irvingel> вырезали чтоли?
<Nor8>  Irvingel:  Или ты о скринсейвере и так далее?
<Irvingel> скринсейвер вырезали, теперь просто через несколько минут экран отрубается
<Nor8> А если по меню полазить, да посмотреть в настройках? Или не, никак? )))
<baronos[work]> В чем нет юзабилити?
<User892[web]> Всем привет! Не подскажете ли новичку, обязательно ли ntfs-винты в подкаталоги /media перемещать?
<Irvingel> Nor8: не нашел в настройках, вот и спрашиваю... может плохо смотрел или не там искал, кто знает подскажите плиз
<Irvingel> нале
<Irvingel> нашел)
 * baronos[work] растерялся от множества букаф
<brestows> User892[web]: нет не обязательно
<brestows> все зависит от того чего хочешь добится?
<User892[web]> хочу чтобы эти винты были доступны под линуксом и в последствии на один из них поставить винду
<User892[web]> brestows сеичас винда не хочет ни в какую ставиться :(
<brestows> User892[web]: порядок установки двух систем(Linux и Windows) сначала ставишь Win и только потом Lin
 * artus передает премию за самый неадекватный вопрос User892[web]
<brestows> винты что в ntfs можешь в Linux вообще не трогать
<User892[web]> brestows, artus я в курсе что винда сначала ставится
<brestows> короче для начала скажи что конкретно хочешь получить
<baronos[work]> А если владеть скрытой техникой линуджая, то можно порядок установки нарушить))
<User892[web]> линукс, к-рыи нормально с ntfs работает
<artus> User892[web], не обязательно )
<artus> User892[web], вопервых он давно с ним адекватно работает, вовторых нтфс не нужен
<User892[web]> artus это хорошо, но год-полтора назад еще у него были с ним проблемы
<artus> а в третих поиграйся для начала в виртуалке, полезно ) а если еще и снапшоты делать то и безопасно даже для виртуалки )
<artus> User892[web], небыло, не неси бред
<brestows> проблемы и сейчас есть в виде просидания скорости про копировании больших объемов данных
<baronos[work]> Я как 1.5 года и проблем не было
<User892[web]> увы, не на чем
<artus> brestows, а тебя не смущает что как бе нтфс ниразу не нативная ?
<User892[web]> у меня были, ntfs не видны были из под линукса
<artus> brestows, да и 60ть мегабит не такая уж и просадка в скорости)
<brestows> artus:  нет не смущает, скорость все же  просидает
<baronos[work]> Это ты какой нить ред хат 8 ставил
<User892[web]> да нет, юбунту, мандриву
<artus> brestows, ну так тебе в окна прямой путь) там не просидает )
<artus> *е
<User892[web]> с сусями не помню что было)
<brestows> artus: я c окнами дома не работаю, не стекольщик я :) и дома нет
<baronos[work]> Снимаешь?)
<User892[web]> поиду установку пну и вернусь)
<brestows> нет :) у меня есть только инет бук и друзья :)
<baronos[work]> Не окон, не дверей, не дома  а только друзья и бук, весело поди)))
<brestows> ну да :)
<baronos[work]> Ааа, и инет еще))
<brestows> ну как то без нета сложно и скучно :)
<Nor8>  baronos[work]: Попроси начальника охраны, чтобы окно вам прорубил в дежурке )))))
<Nor8>  brestows: Ты представь, чем люди занимались без нет еще лет 30 назад )))
<baronos[work]> Nor8: эт не у меня такое счастье)) у меня окон и дверей много, и целый корпус 3х этажный с видом на море)))
<brestows> Nor8: да представляю :) секс наркотики и рок-н-рол:)
<Nor8> baronos[work]: Где там у вас в Краснодаре море? )))
<Nor8> brestows: В сесесере всего этого не было ))))
<User892[web]> Nor8 как же на свет появился тогда? :)
<User892[web]> *ты
<baronos[work]> Nor8: в анапе я)
<brestows> Nor8:  я не знаю в каком ты сесесере жил но в том что жил я все было :)
 * baronos[work] думает, что расфлудился народ;)
<Nor8>  brestows: А, это ты, рядовой, развращенный рокенролом,  москвич :-D
 * brestows думает что baronos[work] много думает
<brestows> не я даже не в россии
<Nor8>  brestows: Тем более, вражеский голос  :-D
<brestows> Nor8:  если уж я вражеский то кто тогда дружеский?
<Nor8>  brestows: Кто, кто, знамо кто )))
<brestows> ну ну
<Nor8>  brestows: А вы таки о чем подумали? 8-)
<brestows> да все о том же, о женском...
<Nor8> brestows: Так и Беларусь не совсем заграница, а точнее к сесесеру она еще ближе ))))
<brestows> не знаю как у вас там за бугром а у нас тут настоящий сесесер
<Nor8> Так и я про тоже ))))
<Nor8> Хотя, говорят, что улицы подметают ))))
<Ilshat> Privet. 4et u menya pohodu grub otkazal. posle zagruzki bios'a tupo belaya 4erto4ka migaet
<baronos[work]> С консоли сидишь?)
<artus> @kick Ilshat транслиту бой
<artus> baronos[work], через вебморду то? )))
<Nor8> ))
<baronos[work]> artus: гыы тупанул))
<Ilshat> Ne horosho banit' teh, u kogo problemy. Bez4elove4no voobshe i ne spravedlivo. Ya by pisal na russkom, esli b byla takaya raskladka
<artus> @kick Ilshat изыди , есть транслит.ру
<Nor8> ))
<baronos[work]> А вдруг он поставил links и зашел через вэб? )))
<artus> baronos[work], ну буратины они такие, злобные и извращенные )
<baronos[work]> artus: значит я из их числа))
<Ilshat> artus: вообщем понял, что за ты человек. ты еще кик на за эти слова. тогда пойму, что ты просто испорчен своей властью в канале
<artus> !ru | Ilshat
<ubuntuhelp> Ilshat: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<Ilshat> так помог бы настроить русский
<artus> Ilshat, а мнение личностей не осиливших прочесть правила меня волнуют в самую последнюю очередь
<baronos[work]> Через чрут подрубай на лайфе ось, и обнови граб или востанови
<Ilshat> ты же сперва не спрашиваешь проблем, а сразу кикаешь
<artus> Ilshat, я не слышал вопроса про русский, может я прогляел где ?
<Nor8> artus: Ты посмотрел уже обновленный мануал по борьбе с нарушителями? ))))     http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mQGO46QGlbk#!
<artus> Ilshat, ты не первый день на канале, а правила так и не удосужился прочесть
<brestows> Nor8: не только улицы подметают, дороги моют, цветы поливают :)
<Nor8> brestows: Ну и то хорошо, хоть глаз радует )))
<Ilshat> я то прочел. но как принятно. другие общаются, я тоже хотя бы в трудный момент так напишу. но нет. мне ж повезло
<artus> Ilshat, кто тут общаетцо транслитом то? вылетают все ))) и да, с 3го раза доходит тоже до всех )
<Ilshat> "я не первый день на канале". ни раз видел такое. но КИК видел только один раз, не считая своего
<navnav> блин дождь идёт (((
<baronos[work]> давай вернемся к проблеме, а то еще кикнут за обсуждение модераторов)
<artus> кстати да ))
<Ilshat> ввобщем прекращаю дискуссию про админа. тут ниче не поменяешь, только терпеть. пойду почитаю про граб
<Nor8> Да кикай сразу, не жди ))))
<baronos[work]> Ilshat: попробуй через чрут востановить.
<Ilshat> Nor8: это уже провокация
<artus> вобщем все свелось к тому что таки надо прочесть мануал по грубу )
<baronos[work]> Хотя мне кажется не в грубе дело
<Ilshat> baronos[work]: в чем же тогда?
<baronos[work]> Ilshat: эх не знаю, но мигала разок из за встроеной видюхе на второй матери.
<aleksei`> hello :)
<Ilshat> baronos[work]: вторая мамка?!
<baronos[work]> Эт я хотео заюзать ее, а не получилось, когда нвидиа воткнул то все норм стало
<Ilshat> baronos[work]: ну у меня так то две видюхи. но до этого как то проблем не было
<baronos[work]> Ilshat: у меня еще одна запасгая мать лежит из-за казуса с обновлением биоса на первой))
<Ilshat> baronos[work]: хех )
<Flanker> Здравствуйте. Скачал и установил alsa драйвера, после этого пропал звук. Нет ползунка и в настройках нет устройства. Что делать не знаю?
<baronos[work]> Ilshat: попробуй чрут, если что не получиться надо будет думать в другую сторону)
<Ilshat> я чрутом пока никогда не пользовался
<baronos[work]> Flanker: ставь пульсаудио
<Flanker> а можно как нибудь снести алсу?
<baronos[work]> Ilshat: ничегр трудного на хелп.убунту.ру хорошая статья)
<Flanker> pulseaudio стоит.
<baronos[work]> Flanker: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_pulseaudio
<Flanker> может быть конфликт какойто?
<artus> Flanker, альса с пульсом не конфликтует, наоборот лехко)
<artus> да и того, альса по дефолту есть, ее не может не быть в убунте
<artus> а чтоб звук был я бы наоборот посоветовал снести пульс )
<Irvingel> какой шанс что после стиральной машинки флешка будут работать?
<artus> 50/50
 * baronos[work] подозревает, что www.google.ru ни кто не знат о_О
<TNH> флешку в спирте искупай
<artus> как и встретить динозавра )) или встретиш, или нет )
<Irvingel> спирта нет, водка пойдет? или обеколон?
<baronos[work]> Хенеси нормуль будет)
<Flanker> флешку купал в стиралке, работает до сих пор. У меня была проблема когда допустим играет музыка и звонят со скайпа, я не слышу ни музыки не звонка входящего сообщения а только скрежет
<TNH> на батарею положи флешку и путь сохнет 2-3 дня что на микросхеме всё высохло
<TNH> спиртом быстрее ,она вытолкнет всю воду
<Irvingel> так и сделал...
<Irvingel> где б взять щас спирт...
<TNH> в аптеке :)
<Flanker> baronos[work] Изменяем настройки gstreamer:  где найти файл с настройками, или просто что там есть писать в командную строку
<baronos[work]> Помню сименс s65  упал в унитаз, ну я выловил, разобрал, спиртом смочил, сушил пару дней, потом собрал, а он не работает. Ну я его оставил лежать на столе, и через неделю он сам включился, правда при установки на зарядку он сгорел)
<baronos[work]> Flanker: копируй строку и в терминале ее выполняй по очереди
<Flanker> есть
<baronos[work]> Ооо кинчик классный будет, час расплаты)
<Ilshat> baronos[work]: дело было все таки в грабе
<baronos[work]> Ilshat: замечательно, что получилось сделать)
 * brestows ревет, заставили чистить лук
<Ilshat> чет раньше не замечал, что ntp по умолчанию был включен.
<dantess> всем добрый вечер
<artus> Ilshat, после очередного обновления отвалился?
<baronos[work]> artus: это не из-за гном шелла отвалился))))
<baronos[work]> А то знаю, чуть что сразу гш виноват;))
<Ilshat> artus: после обновления винды
<TotalEvil> ))
<TotalEvil> а тут есть кто живой?)
<artus> Ilshat, а, ну она значит mbr затерла, она может )
<Ilshat> artus: кикал бы лучше за такие вопросы ^
<TotalEvil> ^)))
<Ilshat> кик с текстом: живее всех живых
<artus> !ask | TotalEvil
<ubuntuhelp> TotalEvil: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<TotalEvil> ужасте :))
<TotalEvil> ладно) спрошу :)
<TotalEvil> c exim кто хорошо знаком ?)
<Ilshat> artus: а мне предупрждение ты не скинул. Уйди , противный и кик ))
<artus> TotalEvil, гугл
<TotalEvil> artus: не тот вариант :)
<TotalEvil> artus: :) гугл не понимает) меня :))
<artus> TotalEvil, ну тогда /join #exim  же , самый тот вариант
<TotalEvil> artus: вот там) все Not Alive ^))
<TotalEvil> хочу :) разобратся) как перековырять ексим
<TotalEvil> что б тандербирд цеплял настройки сервера автоматом
<TotalEvil> а не от балды) брал небесные) значения
<artus> TotalEvil, ну так ковыряй, но не здесь ) ибо оффтоп
<TotalEvil> :) может кто подсказать в каком направление копать ?)
<TotalEvil> artus: та нема куды податся( буржуи спят
<Flanker> Попробовал ничего не получается, как удалить то что ты компилируешь?
<baronos[work]> А че если от пуржить пульс и альсу  а потом инсталл пульс или альса?
<Flanker> алсу собрал руками. Качал исходники. Хочу удалить то что получилось после sudo make install
<artus> sudo make uninstall
<artus> а вообще нефиг таким извратом заниматцо , а если уж потянуло на приключения то открой для чебя chekinstall
<Flanker> спасибо
<umren> Flanker: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/130868/
<Flanker> спасибо
<User554[web]> всем привет! опять нубскии вопрос... при установке юбунты не монтируется своп раздел, есть смысл продолжать установку и как это можно исправить?
<artus> он автоматом монтируетцо
<artus> free -m  и строчку Swap: смотри
<User554[web]> во врмя установки?
<User554[web]> *время
<artus> потом , во время просто скажи тчо 1н раздел свап и все, можеш забыть про него )
<User554[web]> спасибо
<baronos[work]> Ну точно я видео запишу завтра про установку бубна)
<Sergey_IT> ку
<GT_ejik> помогите пожалуйста, ubuntu 11.10 не видит встроенную аудиокарточку и не работает индикатор звука, притом что сам звук есть, а на экране входа в систему и индикатор работает. PS в alsamixer карточка вроде определяется...
<baronos[work]> Хехе грант-туризмо ежик))
<GT_ejik> ))
<GT_ejik> да, в alsamixer headphone не поднимается
<Sergey_IT> baronos[work], хехе - это каждый может, а по делу?
<baronos[work]> Что за карта звука? Свежеустановленная или дистр-апгрейд с предыдущей версии?
<GT_ejik> убунта свежеустановленная, карточка HDA Intel
<baronos[work]> С реалтек проблем не дожно быть.
<GT_ejik> ща нарыл еще один способ, попробую..
<User554[web]> как-нибудь проследить идет установка бунты или она уснула? а то шкала прогресса установки уже минут 20 с места не двигается...
<User554[web]> *можно
<Tonius> всем привет!
<Tonius> как сказать убунту серверу чтобы отпустил дхцп? ))) ну... отключился от дхцп сервера..
<GT_ejik_> брр теперь вообще индикатор с верхней панели пропал
<Tonius> о, нашел dhclient -r !
<Tonius> ну спасибо за попытку
<baronos[work]> Куда ежик делся
<GT_ejik_> я тут
<baronos[work]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<GT_ejik_> спасибо ща поизучаю
<User554[web]> да что ж за день такои :'( винда не ставится, юбунта виснет...
<baronos[work]> Форматни все удали все разделы, разбей заного, ставь винду а потом убунту
<User554[web]> пробовал - не помогает...
<User554[web]> ХР не поставить проц 4-хядерныи
<baronos[work]> Да ну ты брось быть такого не может
<User554[web]> а семерка на выборе раздела стопорится и говорит, что не может создать раздел
<baronos[work]> Грузи акронис какой нить, или грузи лайф бубна удали раздел и не создавай, пихай винду и пробуй ставь
<baronos[work]> У тебя бук или пк?
<User554[web]> пробовал
<User554[web]> пк
<User554[web]> вчера только железки новые купил
<baronos[work]> Какие
<baronos[work]> Альтеонейт образ тоже не ставиться?
<baronos[work]> Р*
<User554[web]> проц Core i5 2320, RAM 4Gb Kingston, мать Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3, из старых видео GF470GTX, винты WD Caviar Black 1Tb, Seagate Barracuda 320 Gb и Samsung 80 Gb IDE'шник
<User554[web]> ставлю бунту на IDE'шник
<User554[web]> а винда никуда не хочет ставится
<GT_ejik> короче придется либо забить на этот индикатор либо еще раз пробовать переставить бунту
<User554[web]> на какои индикатор?
<User554[web]> установки?
<GT_ejik> звука)
<GT_ejik> у меня индикатор звука в убунте пропал, а до этого не работал, хотя звук есть
<User554[web]> ааа
<baronos[work]> GT_ejik: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_pulseaudio от сюда апплет ставил для юнити?
<baronos[work]> User554[web]: а на сата диск пробовал ставить?
<User554[web]> нет
<User554[web]> я его под винду использовать думал
<baronos[work]> А мне кажеться что такоц комп уже с иде не дружит
<User554[web]> IDE через контроллер, может в нем дело?
<GT_ejik> я хз как тут писать в личку, аплетов я не ставил, у меня все работало из коробки, просто в один прекрасный день я решил поставить кубунту, посмотреть, мне не понравилось, я обратно впихнул убунту и тут все это и началось. Я на ixbt нашел apt-get purge 
<baronos[work]> Уже прошлый век 80-ти жильные шлейфы))
<User554[web]> привод висит пока на нем, вот и винт повесить на него решил
<baronos[work]> GT_ejik: переставь лучше, имхо))
<GT_ejik> пробовал) не помогает
<GT_ejik> я думаю забить на него
<User554[web]> сеичас попробую на сата хоть поставить, может встанет...
<baronos[work]> User554[web]: откл иде, и ставь на сата.
<GT_ejik> если что алсамиксером всегда можно отрегулировать
<User554[web]> сеичас попробую
<baronos[work]> GT_ejik: кубунту ставить будешь?
<GT_ejik> не, мне юнити больше нравится и удобнее ИМХО,
<baronos[work]> Переставь полностью, и хоме почисти, может закрались конфиги которые ломают апплет)
<GT_ejik> почистить это при установке тупо форматнуть раздел или можно по деликатнее как нибудь?)
<baronos[work]> Я бы форматнул наглухо, но можно и удалить все что скрыто.
 * baronos[work] чует, как маститые юниксойды, там сверху ржут и наблюдают. Уахахаха :D
<GT_ejik> наблюдают и ржут) ну простите, у меня линукс на компе ток месяц живет)
<GT_ejik> спасибо за помощь)
<baronos[work]> Эт я не про тебя а про себя))
<GT_ejik> аа
<User554[web]> опять повисла на создании фаиловои системы для монтирования /home, через раз виснет на /
<baronos[work]> Скачай альтернейт образ и попробуй установть
<boris_t> пересоздай таблицу разделов mbr, можешь также gpt попробывать, ток не знаю как с ней себя винда поведет
<Flanker> Короче пропала звуковая карта. Что делать?
<boris_t> искать
<User554[web]> boris_t пробовал акронисом - не помогло
<boris_t> )
<User554[web]> причем саташные винты он вообще не видит
<boris_t> биос  пробывал сбрасывать на дефолт
<boris_t> ,
<boris_t> ?
<User554[web]> с него и начинал
<User554[web]> [20:58] <+User554[web]> вчера только железки новые купил
<boris_t> смарт тетсы чего говорят? норм все?
<User554[web]> там выше и конфиг всеи системы приведен
<User554[web]> винтов?
<Flanker> Ребята после установки дров make install-ом пропала звуковая карта. Кто нибудь сталкивался с этим?
<boris_t> lf
<boris_t> да
<User554[web]> их как запустить?
<boris_t> убунту с сиди грузится???
<User554[web]> да
<User554[web]> только я с флэшки ее загружаю
<boris_t> запускай, и там есть прога "Дисковая утилита"
<User554[web]> сеичас проверю, а так уже и с AHCI и без него пробовал - ничего не получается
<User554[web]> кстати, а может это быть из-за того что мать очень новая?
<baronos[work]> Ага и только под вин8
<User554[web]> http://www.gigabyte.ru/products/page/mb/ga-z68xp-ud3rev_10/overview/
<User554[web]> про вин 8 не говорят)
<User554[web]> смарт тесты показывают что все исправно
<copyerfiled> товарищи, жестко тормозит система
<copyerfiled> как посмотреть какой процесс так пакостит?
<artus> htop
<baronos[work]> User554[web]: винду тоже с ылешки ставишь?
<baronos[work]> Ф*
<copyerfiled> artus: так, открыл, а как понять какой?
<User554[web]> да
<artus> copyerfiled, f6 жмакни
<copyerfiled> жмакнул
<baronos[work]> User554[web]: мне кажетья что то с юсб флехой, попробуй с болванки
<User554[web]> с двд-диска сначала пробовал установить винду, комп его не видит
<artus> copyerfiled, ну и выбирай как сортировать то
<copyerfiled> как убить процесс?
<copyerfiled> Kill pid?
<artus> угу, или killall или тем же htop
<baronos[work]> User554[web]: диск не видит? При загрузке компа ф8 жмакал?
<User554[web]> у меня ф12
<baronos[work]> И не видит там его?
<User554[web]> диск с дровами от матери увидел, а с виндои  нет
<brestows> народ кто что посоветует из adsl модемов что бы был еще wi fi и свич
<copyerfiled> artus: спасибо огромное. bansee Заглючил
<baronos[work]> User554[web]: А диск как записывал? Неро?
<User554[web]> ультраисо
<baronos[work]> User554[web]: если на семерке это дело делал, то надо лучше через стандартнуюю писать, правый клик записать образ
<baronos[work]> У одного тут не читал диск через неро, а через станд. Нормуль определился
<User554[web]> он читаля, я с него ставил до того как новые запчасти купил
<baronos[work]> Что то значит намудрил с подкл. железяк, проводов. Имхо
<baronos[work]> Я чихнул три раза значит правду говорю))))
<yacoov> :)
<brestows> baronos[work]: чихнул не пернул так что соминтельно
<User554[web]> не знаю... вроде все правильно подключил
<baronos[work]> Перепроверь, сверь по мануалу от мамки. Попробуй заболванить альтернейт образ, и его поставить.
<User554[web]> но с железом это связано не может быть? запчасти покупал далековато, думаю может обоидется дело переустановкои винды в ближаишем компмагазине...
<baronos[work]> Хз, скажут че нить заменить, что то докупить))))
<User554[web]> то есть лучше ехать в сервис-центр магазина где покупал запчасти...
<TNH> а образ на флешку норм запишеца через создание загрузочнова диска через убунту ?
<baronos[work]> А если отрубить диски оставитб один, и при установке выбрать автоматическое разбиение?
<TNH> или лучше через виндовские проги на флешку записывать ?
<User554[web]> baronos[work] без первого пробовал - не получилось
<baronos[work]> User554[web]: попробуй альтернейт если нет то хз http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/oneiric/release/
<User554[web]> я с вот этои мучаюсь ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386
<anonymus> kjk
<anonymus> лол
<anonymus> амикус
<anonymus> прыщи вылечил?
<Sergey_IT> User554[web], попробуй СД
<anonymus> SKonst> [00:12:22] #ubuntu-ru: Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<Sergey_IT> User554[web], у тебя никакой загрузочный СД не загружается?
<User554[web]> поставил на закачку
<User554[web]> дрова от матери без проблем
<Sergey_IT> User554[web], он загрузочный?
<baronos[work]> Sergey_IT: виснет при рапределении точек монтироввния
<User554[web]> болванок нет под рукои, о записан еще только установщик семерки
<User554[web]> да
<Sergey_IT> baronos[work], может методом исключения дисков
<User554[web]> остальное с флэшки
<Sergey_IT> а лайв запускается?
<User554[web]> да и прекрасно работает
<Sergey_IT> User554[web], а диски нормально видятся?
<User554[web]> да
<User554[web]> через лаив без проблем
<Sergey_IT> User554[web], может переразметить диски. Или методом исключения - оставь 1 диск
<anonymus> бан снимай
<anonymus> inkvizitor68sl:
<User554[web]> второи вариант проверю теперь уже завтра... первыи никак не помог
<User554[web]> ни акронис, ни виндоусовскии разметчик, ни юбунтовскии не позволяют поставить ОСь
<Alagos> Вечер добрый. В LAMP входит фтп или нет?
<Alagos> фтп-сервер
<artus> нет
<Alagos> спс
<Alagos> User554[web]: Они и не должны помогать ставить ось. Они должны разметить диск)
<User554[web]> в смысле после разметки ими ось не встают
<Alagos> Проверить диск на ошибки. Отформатировать и попробовать установить ось через стандартный разметчик убунту.
<User554[web]> всем спасибо за помощь, поиду чем-нибудь полезным заимусь... но я собираюсь вернуться (уже не сегодня), зарегистрировался как Commander L
<User554[web]> Alagos пробовал
<User554[web]> не помогло
<User554[web]> доброи ночи всем
<Alagos> Значит сегодня не твой день)
<shenmue> baronos[work], i need help
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, осторожно, он чихает
<shenmue> оО видать тоже аллергия на гш
<anonymus> мойша, скажи, поцчему ети гои кушают мацу?
<anonymus> они кашерны.
<anonymus> тогда кто я??
<anonymus> адольф, заебал кривляться!
<artus> @kban --user anonymus 86400 проветрись
<baronos[work]> shenmue: весь во внимании
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2011-11-27%2022:27:02.png глянь. Как сделать что бы подписи были целиком?
<artus> @mode +b anonymus*!*@*
<shenmue> пока погуглил про гш. расширения это хорошо но не нашел как панель одну сделать. и напихать в нее все что надо
<baronos[work]> shenmue: это в коде темы прописанно, в дефолтном гш такого нету.
<baronos[work]> Есть расширение не помню как называеться таи на верхнюю панель рядом с обзор ставятся приложения.
<Sergey_IT> все изощряетесь?
<baronos[work]> Есть расширение хайдтоппанель она скроет верхнюю и при наведении будет показывать
<root123> Здарова всем !
<shenmue> блин... а родная тема mint 12 единственная которая нормально смотрится. ппц
<baronos[work]> Sergey_IT: вот если бы по дефолту его осилили то проблем бы не было))
<Sergey_IT> минт не нужен
<shenmue> и сергей не нужен
<root123> тут есть хороший человек который сможет провести со мной беседу на минутки 2-3
<root123> ?
<Sergey_IT> товарищ майор! Это Вас )
<shenmue> root123, у меня образование психолога. говорите
<baronos[work]> shenmue: а что мешает поставить няшные темы на чистый гш, воткнуть расширения, и кайро док?))
<root123> shenmue:
<root123> shenmue: здравствуйте !
<shenmue> baronos[work] темы отвратительно смотртся. и меняются после рестарта иксов
<Sergey_IT>  shenmue, вчера минт 12 глянул и не увидел ничего стоящего
<shenmue> я же говорил про убогие шрифты
<root123> shenmue: не могли бы вы мне один вопросик, мне братишке нужен вакрафт ,  а я как бы играми не увлекаюсь , можно ли запустить подобную игру на Ubuntu ?
<root123> моему*
<shenmue> root123 да
<root123> спасибо , буду искать !
<baronos[work]> Так!!! Завтра запишу видео по установки тем на гш, и чтоб не слетали.
<artus> root123, можно, на форуме тема есть, обсосаная со всех сторон уже) потрудитесь изучить )
<shenmue> root123 видеокарта какая?
<root123> NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
<baronos[work]> Специально сделаю со всеми доками, расширениями.
<root123> она сойдет ?=)
<artus> угу
<shenmue> root123 ес-но. лучший выбор
<root123> ну =) я фуфло не беру
<shenmue> дуй на убунту ру и вбивай в поиск world of warcraft
<baronos[work]> С вов проблем нету, установить wine и запускать и все.
<root123> мне игрушка ещё проще =)
<root123> нет , Wacraft III - Frozen Throne
<root123> baronos можете подробнее про wine ?
<root123> я так понял это эмулятор ?
<baronos[work]> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<root123> Спасибо.
<shenmue> =(
<shenmue> openbox проще gnomeshell
<artus> хыы
<baronos[work]> shenmue: ну не переживай, завтра ты будешь счастлив в гш))
<root123> Exec=wine start /unix %f
<root123> это прописать в /usr/share/applications/wine.desktop
<root123> у меня выходит просто ошибка...
<shenmue> а у тебя юнити что ли?
<baronos[work]> Сначала его надо установить
<root123> установил=0
<Alagos> Как в proftpd установить логин и пароль?
<root123> я быстрый как бэ сказать
<root123> прописал в терминал sudo apt-get install wine
<baronos[work]> В терминале wine /home/user/warcraf.exe  к примеру
<root123> проблем не будет ?
<root123> с расширением , графикой
<root123> ?
<baronos[work]> Не должно, запусти через терминал, модет че потребует
<shenmue> wine /home/user/warcraf.exe -opengl
<baronos[work]> ж*
<root123> -opengl
<root123> во во
<root123> я про это и говорил =)
<shenmue> на форуме написькано как ускорить варкрафт под вайном. читаем. меньше вопросов будет
<root123> там нету не чего лишнего  , всё на 1 странице или 40 страниц прочитать ?
<shenmue> мне первых трех хватило
<baronos[work]> С бубном надо много читать))
<root123> Спасибо магистры йоды , я буду хорошим джедаем =)
<root123> я ещё вернусь =)
<root123> Пока  всем .Удачи и спасибо тем кто мне помогал !
<baronos[work]> Это был медведев, для путина варкрафт ставил)))
<artus> дадада )))
<baronos[work]> Президент это супер пользователь рут))
<baronos[work]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32404 эт я на свой дройд 2.3.7 могу ядро новое и пакеты леб пихать?
<tarru> Всем ку
<baronos[work]> У меня ку теперь есть))
<tarru> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<baronos[work]> join #android-ru
<baronos[work]> Сорри
<flintstone> драсте
<baronos[work]> Прив
<baronos[work]> В человеке до 3-х кг микробов)
<umren> и 5кг глистов?
<cat1> в бомже 4 кг микробов
<flintstone> и пол кило мозга :)
<flintstone> в бомже по видимому еще и 10 кг печени :)
<cat1> вспомнил про убунту, и поставил ubuntu10.10 и чего-то после всех юнитей и новшеств такая ностальгия, как все удачно работает ))) заводится все само собой. вокак
<baronos[work]> С гш так же все сладко и удобно;)
<cat1> может 8.04 попробовать =)
<flintstone> cat1: мне после lucid больше ниче не понравилось
<flintstone> 10,04 LTS по моему самая удачная
<cat1> диск не нашел, есть дебиан и начиная с 10.10 и выше.
<cat1> дебьяна собирать лень, решил собранный поставить , те убунту
<flintstone> а че там его собирать.. взял и поставил :)
<cat1> да я ставил, больше движений поначалу
<flintstone> я вот генту собрал :)
<flintstone> на своей старушке..
<flintstone> гном например компилился 12 часов :)
<Sergey_IT> к всему можно привыкнуть
<cat1> хотя показалось как то там все официально , начиная с заставки . Это я про дебиан
<flintstone> ядро пересобирал раз 6
<artus> и кому это интересно?
<Sergey_IT> flintstone, а смысл?
<flintstone> новый опыт, новые знания и вообще одно удовольствие видеть как все работает как часы..
<cat1> да никому это не интересно. Продолжаем тему: в некоторых лицах больше 6 кг микробов ( и даже бациллы)
<artus> @voice cat1
<cat1> во пиздец, думал с годами что-то изменилось. А все та же вата. Я в бан, всем пока!!!
<artus> @kban --user cat1
<artus> с годами извилин не добавилось, пичаль )
<flintstone> artus: а ты все блюдешь :)
<artus> типа того)
<flintstone> я тебя помню.. ты давно тут :)
<baronos[work]> artus: я тут под столом валялся от твоей авы в г+ аля зизи топ какой то только в 10 раз смешнее))
<artus> baronos[work], ))) да , было дело )
<artus> baronos[work], удалось как то бороду накладную урвать) вот и получилось )
<baronos[work]> artus: хехе))
<baronos[work]> Щас полетят ссылки с опеннет за два дня))
<artus> гг
<[Raiden]> национальная индейская изба
<baronos[work]> Нии?
<baronos[work]> Вигвам
<artus> ога, "чаво" который)
<baronos[work]> В кде новый виджет сканворд?))
<baronos[work]> Кстати, у убунту есть гимн?
<[Raiden]> есть слоган. install Kubuntu or die
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[work]> О как)
<baronos[work]> Умру на гш но не брошу его))
<[Raiden]> Случайно занесло в сторону Шатуры, это 130-150км от Москвы. В москве сча дождик и +2 и никапли снега, а там... \
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1128/h_1322424965_9081558_3738c724ab.jpeg
<[Raiden]> Когда ехал обратно, знакомый сказал: Ощущение такое , как будто приехали на месяц назад. Из сугробов в дождик
<[Raiden]> А расстояние впринципе смешное
<[Raiden]> Забавно
<baronos[work]> Классно, снег, березки, запах тайги/леса. Эх, в валенках, да на картонке с горки, к полянкке с шашлычком))
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[work]> Че то меня ностальгия по сибири ударила))
<baronos[work]> [Raiden]: признавайся, кого закапывать ездили?))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Да был тут один юзер Гном-шелла...
<baronos[work]> Кхе кхе, кто бы этл мог быть?)))
<baronos[work]> о*
<artus> вот она, неадекватность кедоводов ) чуть что сразу в лес )
<[Raiden]> да в общем личные дела. Не важно. Просто понравилась разница в погодных условиях на не очень большом расстоянии. Сугробы чесно говоря радую боольше чем дождик.
<[Raiden]> artus: ))
<baronos[work]> ))
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], такое часто бывает
<Sergey_IT> в прошлом году в это время уже на лыжах катались
<baronos[work]> Поймал себя на мысли, что я посещаю всего два сайта опеннет и г+ о_О
<navnav> ууу ... как же болит башка ! ))
<baronos[work]> На канале #pohmel тебя поймут)
<baronos[work]> Sergey_IT: не разбудил? Нет, не пробовал вместо лайтдм на 12.04 https://launchpad.net/~tista/+archive/gdm-testing ??
<Sergey_IT> baronos[sleep], нет... а зачем?
<shenmue> пыщ
<andrex> фринодцы решили обновку сделать)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-19
<lukinfore> ку
<lukinfore> помогите с гуглозапросом
<lukinfore> моожно ли в виме сделать перемещение по j/k не по реальным строкам, а визуально отображаемым
<lukinfore> надеюсь сформулировал поняятно
<lukinfore> нашел, нвм
<[Raiden]> Это делалось в прошлом веке дял тупых терминалов и т.д. А сча как бы стрелки естЬ, хом, энд и т.д. И современные редакторы
<[Raiden]> Хотя конечно, если нарвится вим, то и фиг с ним.
<[Raiden]> http://userstyles.org/styles/browse/youtube?per_page=25&sort=popularity&sort_direction=desc
<lukinfore> так на ап/даун тот же  бихевиор был
<lukinfore> и да фиг с ним
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/638107
<openvoid> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/ustream.html
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> по самбе может кто проконсультировать... по самбе и ldap
<jlewka> эх... пойду документацию читать...
<NoOova> https://pp.userapi.com/c410720/v410720717/46ad/r089QE9fnu8.jpg
<NoOova1> !тест
<jlewka> !тест
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нужна помощь с самбой. http://pastebin.com/pY0d3drm чего не хватает или лишнее? задача что бы виндовые пользователи могли видеть Documents. Гость на винде отключен. Пользователю с виндовс вообще отказывает в просмотре ресурсов
<jlewka> мб не правильно логин передается
<jlewka> то есть ожидается user , а самба получает BANK\user или user@bank
<JohnDoe_71Rus> задача что бы Documents для всех были доступны на чтение
<jlewka> а логи что говорят?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но потом понадобятся еще именные шары
<jlewka> запусти самбу с параметром -d 3
<boris_t> http://pastebin.com/1Pe69aD9 так попробуй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> boris_t: если ничего не пропустил там только bad user закоминтен?
<boris_t> + security = share
<boris_t> в [global]
<jlewka> boris_t, может подскажешь заодно, а за что именно отвечает ldap timeout в smb.conf ?
<jlewka> boris_t, эт время выполнения команды или + еще ожидания ответа от сервера?
<boris_t> время ожидания
<jlewka> хм тогда чем она отличается от ldap connection timeout ?
<jlewka> просто не давно winbind не с того не всего упал из-за этого... пока это значения не изменил, не заработало...
<boris_t> если кототко ldap connection timeout - таймаут при установлении "первого" коннекта с сервером , если он истекает пробуем коннектится к другому серверу
<jlewka> а... спасибо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> boris_t: не помогло
<boris_t> кароч http://www.debuntu.org/guest-file-sharing-with-samba
<JohnDoe_71Rus> boris_t: критично guest account = nobody что на виндах гостевая учетка отключена?
<boris_t> а причем тут винда?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если верно понимаю, на винде есть гость, она стучится им. гость отключен - пробует зайти активным пользователем
<boris_t> 1) grep nobody /etc/group  2) вроде как винда всегда guest'ом пытается залесть, если не пускает\не в домене использует текущий
<boris_t> и насрать что логин gues вырублен в винде
<boris_t> это только важно когда на серверной винде гость отключен тогда да, доступ не откроеш для всех
<boris_t> s/не//
<JohnDoe_71Rus> boris_t: почему то нету группы nobody. она по дефолту должна быть?
<boris_t> хз, во фре есть)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> убутна 10.04 сервер
<boris_t> нет под руго убунты
<boris_t> рукой
<boris_t> делай по хауту, в по опциям глянь в офф документации
<JohnDoe_71Rus> boris_t: из твоей последней ссылки на английском "Now, it is time to smoothen samba default security by changing the security variable: security and make sure it is set to share instead of user and that guest account is enabled:"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какой еще guest account?
<boris_t> man smb.conf - http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<andrex> я
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, злой дух!
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: изгони его
<SergeyIT> ку, (я не злой дух)
<andrex> пиктусин - злой дух xD
<jlewka> а можно как нить программно создать задержку перед приемом и передачей пакетов на сетевом интерфейсе?
<johnnix> Здравствуйте. Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста. Пропал звук, после того как xubuntu 12.04 в регуляторе громкости PulseAudio во вкладке конфигурация, поменял в пункте Встроенное аудио с аналоговый стерео дуплекс, на аналоговый стерео выход, Вернул все обратно, звук не 
<jlewka> другие параметры тоже не помогают?
<johnnix> нет...
<johnnix> о.. нашел
 * baronos вспомнил рэп группу Злой дух. (ушел слушать)
<artus> утра
<andrex> вечера
<andrex> johnnix: tc вроде как если ничего не путаю
<andrex> упс
<andrex> jlewka: ^
<Kyshtynbai> artus: Ку. Слушай, ты говорил, что гномшел на бубунте и на дебиан - две большие разницы). А в чем конкретно отличия? В виртуалке я подозреваю не стартанет гномшелл.
<adminn> после завершения сеанса кде и входа в unity пропадает русский язык, в чем дело?
<|rapidsp|> не хватает языковых пакетов?
<adminn> если сразу войти в unity то все нормально
<skai-falkorr> adminn: кеды уже портят настройки раскладки. жуть
<|rapidsp|> поэтому нефиг выходить из кедов
<|rapidsp|> adminn: сразу нормально... а когда не нормально?
<adminn> |rapidsp|, когда я выхожу из кедов и захожу в unity
<|rapidsp|> чета пошло не так
<|rapidsp|> может лайтдм не ребутит иксы?
<|rapidsp|> надо дома посмотреть, там kdm
<jlewka> andrex, спасибо, вроде оно, ток еще разобраться как им пользоваться...
<andrex> ух ты я аж испугался...
<andrex> новости с картинками приехали
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: убунту патчит нужные ей компоненты гнома для юнити. ну вот и как то не так работает гном-шелл, и падает часто. а в дебиан только патчи исправления ошибок.
<[Raiden]> andrex: У меня сегодня выходной )
<[Raiden]> Хотя..
<[Raiden]> Если не нравится светлый ютуб, поставьте обсюда расширение и 1 из тем http://userstyles.org/styles/browse/youtube
<[Raiden]> Думаю сойдет за нвоость, по крайней мере тем у кого фф
<andrex> ага, выходной у него, нуну, опы не отдыхают же, потому что боты)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> 1 из тем в действии http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1119/h_1353329802_4738061_23d0f555bb.png
<andrex> не тока фф и хром катит
<Hanno4ka> понедельник - жуткий день
 * baronos такого жуткого понедельника не помнит :(
<[Raiden]> значит всё ещё в переди
<[Raiden]> слитно )
<baronos> нее, не надо такого больше))
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> а я хотю дамой, паспааать
<Hanno4ka> работа из совы делает сонную сову(
<andrex> безделье ленивую, еда толстую <- сову
<VMV> всем доброго вечера!
<VMV> подскажите кто-нибудь, дрова нвидиа с сайта 310.19 при установке потянут за собой обновления ядра, если у меня кубунту 12.04?
<andrex> нет
<|rapidsp|> с сайта не ставь
<VMV> |rapidsp|: почему?
<VMV> у меня не работают дрова, которые через "Драйверы устройств" ставятся
<VMV> точней работают, но не последняя версия
<|rapidsp|> VMV: ядро потом (сильно потом) захочет обновиться и рухнет твое видео, будет черный экран
<VMV> ах да, я об этом не подумал...
<VMV> хотел стим посмотреть, а он требует драйвер новей чем у меня(
<[Raiden]> сча уже ддрайвер поддерживает дкмс , ничего не будет. А если будет, любой кто читал справку к устанвощику пересоберет модуль для нужно ядра.
<[Raiden]> VMV: но сначала поищи ппа с пакетом )
<|rapidsp|> VMV: "Установка последней версии драйвера из PPA" вот тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_nvidia?s%5B%5D=nvidia
<VMV> я пробовал, оттуда ядро тащит, а потом откатиться не получается(
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<|rapidsp|> VMV: он наверное не ядро предлагае обновлять, а поставить его исходники?
<|rapidsp|> headers
<VMV> спасибо, я читал эти мануалы, решил уточнить) не, целиком ядро тянул
<[Raiden]> 310.14 под 12.04 есть точно
<VMV> в ппа?
<[Raiden]> пакетом.
<[Raiden]> да
<|rapidsp|> ну ядро из основного репа - не криминал ни капли
<baronos> скриптиком sgfxi -o 310.19 и дрова нвидиа стоят :D
<andrex> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<VMV> не криминал, только потом версия драйвера не работает, и при попытке поставить предыдущую пишет что нельзя
<|rapidsp|> какой ты нудный :)
<VMV> :)
<[Raiden]> ну тык пойми почему не работает
<[Raiden]> не просто же так не работает
<[Raiden]> и делай так что бы работало
<andrex> ppa-purge есть если чего
<[Raiden]> ваш ко
<|rapidsp|> нинай, у меня стоят из репов, обновляются себе... есть пить не просят
<VMV> почему делит экран на 6 частей и не определяет мой монитор нормально? (на ноуте)
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: кто падает? Гном-шел падает? Пардно муа). У меня каиро-док, которые я юзаю с гном-шелом, тот да, падал раз или два). А гном ни разу не падал).
<VMV> пробовал xconfig, тоже не помогает
<[Raiden]> VMV: вполне нормально. Бывает надо по старинке описывать какой монитор ирефреш и т.д. Железа много, кривого в том числе.
<|rapidsp|> кстати может тоже ппа поставить...
<Kyshtynbai> VMV: а чочочо стим уже вышел? Закрытая бета же вроде бы же.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: я вот сколько раз ставил убунту с гш, и каждый раз плевался её нестабильной и тормозной работы. а вотв дебиан и федора почему то нет такого, все четко и стабильно))
<VMV> на хабре с хитринкой была же)
<|rapidsp|> вообще в 12.10 немного улучшилась ситуация с вертикальной синхронизацией
<[Raiden]> 310.14 есть даже в офиц репах. Если включить все обновления в источниках
<VMV> http://habrahabr.ru/post/157827/
<[Raiden]> вот доказательсво http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/restricted/proposed/nvidia-experimental-310
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: ну подтормаживает, жа и то не ужас-ужас. Осоюенно учитывая моё железо давности, так, 3-4х летней. Тока оперативы 6 гигов, остальное всё печальное).
<Kyshtynbai> *да.
<VMV> так не работают они, [Raiden]
<VMV> у меня не работают, не ставятся
<baronos> sudo apt-get install module-assistant && sudo m-a prepare потом под рутом в консоли sgfxi -o 310.19 и все :)
<[Raiden]> VMV: тогда пиши как не работают и как не ставятся и как ставил
<[Raiden]> и покажи apt-cache policy nvidia-experimental-310
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: вот и у меня почему то тормозит убунту с гш на ПК, а демьян пуля с федькой)
<VMV> ставил через "Драйверы устройств", пишет читай логи, в логах вот что ERROR: could not find module nvidia_experimental_310
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: да-с? Учтём! На работе демьяна зафигачу. Хотя там железо не знаю какое пока...
<Kyshtynbai> VMV: а, тут так, окольными путями... нет уж
<baronos> хоть с нуво хоть проприетарным)))
<Kyshtynbai> будем ждать официальной беты). А пока под вайном погоняю.
<VMV> Установлен: (отсутствует)
<VMV>   Кандидат:   310.14-0ubuntu0.1
<VMV>   Таблица версий:
<VMV>      310.14-0ubuntu0.1 0
<VMV>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/restricted amd64 Packages
<[Raiden]> VMV: , зайди в источники, включи все источники и на закладке обновления все обновления, потом sudo apt-get update и sudo apt-get install nvidia-experimental-310
<[Raiden]> и если будет ошибка - покажи. Если не будет , пиши sudo nvidia-xconfig и делай ребут
<[Raiden]> ну и всё.
<Kyshtynbai> А это у тебя сам стим дрова требует или стимовское приложение какое-то?
<Kyshtynbai> В смысле - игра?
<VMV> и не вошедшие в оф выпуск включить?
<VMV> стим
<[Raiden]> VMV: да
<VMV> тут много обнов) как слетит ща все))
<Kyshtynbai> Хм... а ему-то они нафига. Это ж клиент всего лишь...
<VMV> ядро обновить хочет
<[Raiden]> ну обновляй если хочет
<VMV> до 3.2.0-34
<[Raiden]> только не делай ребут пока не сделаеш ь2 команды выше
<VMV> ок
<[Raiden]> а кстати какая видеокарта?
<VMV> g105m
<[Raiden]> ок
<baronos> попытался компиз на ксубунту 12.10 поставить,че то не вышло ни разу)
<[Raiden]> даже по хавту?
<baronos> угу который на web8
<baronos> wedupd8\
<[Raiden]> день кривых рук аднака )
<[Raiden]> Кстати, над осебе поставить, ради пары скриншотов с кубиком в кде. Может это кого-нить поразит )
 * baronos посмотрел на свои генетически кривые мизинцы и подумал буквально
<VMV> а стандартный кубик есть же)
<baronos> какой док есть не тормозной? (docky тупит со своим моно)
<[Raiden]> гг, если выпрямить мизинец и со стороны посмотреть , у меня тоже кривой )
<[Raiden]> афигеть, впервые такое вижу. zsh: segmentation fault (core dumped)  ccsm , видимо каноникал взялась его серьёзно "разрабатывать"
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], ну так у тебя выходной же, скачай сорсы и отдебаж )
<[Raiden]> да ну. Это только убедил оменя что переход на квин было правильным шагом
 * SergeyIT подумал - зачем на кеды еще и калоши надевать (
 * baronos подумал поставить квин на крысу
<andrex> чтоб не промокли кеды, очевидно же)
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Твой вопрос не очень правильный. Смена вм в кде штатная возможность
<[Raiden]> зачем - это уже другой вопрос. Может кому-то нравится другой
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], юнити поставил?
<[Raiden]> местынй эффект )  ццсм так и не смог  запустить http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1119/h_1353333721_3801491_99bf35bb9a.png
<[Raiden]> а юнити тут причем?
<[Raiden]> нет , не поставил
<SergeyIT> а зачем ццсм?
<[Raiden]> для настройки компиза , блин )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], извини, мне казалось, что компиз к юнити так привязали, что уже не отвязать
<[Raiden]> поставить как компиз, без всего юнити можно. В моем случае правда безрезультатно. С падающим настройщиком он не нужен.
<[Raiden]> и ещё в репах пропал пакет compiz-kde и декоратор берущий темы квина. В общем в нем изрядно покопались
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], я еще на 10.04 говорил, что компиз не нужен )
<SergeyIT> тем более на кде
<[Raiden]> откуда такой национализм не пойму )
<[Raiden]> что значит тем более на кде?
<SergeyIT> там своего хватает
<[Raiden]> это просто вм, был, котоырй работал везде
<SergeyIT> поставь юнити и думаю заработает )
<SergeyIT> все в мире меняется
<[Raiden]> спасибо за совет, я обойдусь )
<SergeyIT> только часто в худшую сторону
<[Raiden]> он мог быть кому-то нужен. Они просто отпилили всё что не надо для юнити.
<[Raiden]> как я понял
<[Raiden]> таким какой он был, он умер в общем.
<[Raiden]> http://software.opensuse.org/package/compiz-kde4 - в опенсусе по ходу собирают 0.8.8 т.е. последний релиз...
<SergeyIT> думаю и юнити умрет
<[Raiden]> Ну это нет. Это такой же снежынй ком как гном3. Уже не остановится. Будут гнуть свою линию до упора. И если там компиз работает стабилно, то как бы и фиг с ним. Тогда он умер только для других )
<SergeyIT> все умрет... рано или поздно
<baronos> 21 12 2012
<[Raiden]> ))
 * [Raiden] останется
<SergeyIT> VMV, это твоё? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=207255.0;topicseen
<[Raiden]> главное что компиз открыл эру композитных вм для линукс. :) И некотоыре воспользовались примером, в какой-то степени.
<[Raiden]> к сожалению муттер не перенял такой свойство компиза - как графический конфигуратор и плагины с эффектами.
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд это шаг назад или регрессия.
<VMV> [Raiden]: все равно делит на 6 экранов(
<VMV> SergeyIT: мое)
<[Raiden]> какая модель ноута?
<VMV> acer extenza 5635zg
<[Raiden]> эхехе
<VMV> [Raiden]: что?)
<[Raiden]> похоже во ту кого-тьо ещё проблема http://askubuntu.com/questions/147511/acer-extensa-5635zg-display-setup
<[Raiden]> погугли ещё или создай тему на фоурме.
<VMV> создал тему, жду))
<[Raiden]> либо попробуй настроить так как иксы всегда настраивались. Т.е. написать конфиг с описанием хсинка, всинка, моделайном и т.д.
<[Raiden]> только без меня
<SergeyIT> VMV, со свободными дровами работает?
<VMV> работает, и с 295 работает
<VMV> да не хотел же писать вручную все
<SergeyIT> так и пользуйся
<VMV> стим хотел испытать
<[Raiden]> согласен. Кстати, 310 это бета.
<[Raiden]> и стим будет работать с любыми, с 310 просто будет больше фпс в лефт4 дэт или что они там портируют...
<VMV> я ж писал, не работает стим
<VMV> просит дрова от 304 и выше
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> подожди пока релизнуь и то и то, стим тоже бета :)
<[Raiden]> и портировананя игра тоже
<baronos> http://itmages.ru/image/view/767799/1f08e08c
<[Raiden]> 304 драйвер было пары версий и первая у меня тоже косячила
<[Raiden]> или трёх , уже ен помню. Но в моём случае 310 работает ок
<VMV> а сейчас какая стоит?
<[Raiden]> 310.14 , .19 нету в репах и в ченчлоге я для себя не увидел ничего интересного - не стал ставить без пакета.
<VMV> а, понял
<[Raiden]> а ты можешь попробовать, тебе особо терять нечего )
<[Raiden]> как удалить наверное тоже описано
<[Raiden]> или sgfxi
<[Raiden]> поможет
<baronos> угу
<baronos> крысофилы есть?
<Hanno4ka> baronos: я, я очень боюсь крыс)))
<andrex> нун тут не про крысофобов спрашивают
<baronos> крысофобы не нужны)
<Hanno4ka> а, ну да, перепутала))
<baronos> где настройка глобал комбинаций клавиатуры?)
<andrex> Keyboard Settings
<andrex> там
<baronos> о, в крысе не работает Fn+*  понижение звука
<andrex> xfce4-keyboard-settings
<andrex> может так запустится если не форкает, хотя фм от acpi а оно софтварное, значит чегото ему нехватает просто
<andrex> не*
<baronos> ыы, интересно какая команда используется для управления громкостью?)
<baronos> мало настроек, фн клавиши работают, но они не регулируютзвук
<andrex> acpi off и усе наерно))
<VMV> [Raiden]: а ты в кде хромиум юзаешь?
<[Raiden]> у меня есть, но я предпочитаю фф
<[Raiden]> я помню ты говорил про заголовок. Уменя такого нет
<VMV> а то у меня еще, сегодня заметил, вот что со шрифтами) http://picpaste.com/______1-Q7K9L8nI.png
<VMV> причем только на вики такое уг
<VMV> не, на заголовок я забил) решение не нашел пока
<VMV> фф что-то памяти много кушает
<andrex> baronos: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/8106937 могет помогет
<[Raiden]> VMV: хром обычно кушает больше. открой 10 вкладок, нажми ктрл+эск - это запустит диспетчер и найди все его процессы
<VMV> я топом смотрел
<VMV> в 5 раз меньше фф-кса
<[Raiden]> 1 процесс? )
<VMV> ок, щас гляну
<[Raiden]> хром на плагины и вкладки нвоый процесс создает
<[Raiden]> 1 конечн обудет в 5 рам меньше или больше
<[Raiden]> но в сумме это не так
<[Raiden]> но я использую фф по другим причинам.
<[Raiden]> раз*
<[Raiden]> в лучшем случае будет так же и это нормально. Такова реальнось. веб жирынй, браузеры жирные. Но низкие цены на память и железо тоже реальность.
<VMV> хм..действительно, в три раза больше...а по юзабельности кажется наоборот...
<[Raiden]> а никто не говорил что мало жрать рам = лучше работать.
<Hanno4ka> вообщето наоборот - много рам - значит быстрее))
<[Raiden]> обычн окак раз наоборот. Память очень ценный и быстырй ресурс и активный её юз вместо других носителей обычно даёт ускорение
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1119/h_1353338375_8117152_95240bc916.png
<artus> Hanno4ka, не факт )
<Corsa1r> :)
<[Raiden]> Не факт, но и обратное нефакт. Зависит от методов юза.
<Hanno4ka> artus: ну я имела ввиду, что оперативка быстрее кеша на жестком
<[Raiden]> Слушайте ханночку, любители пустой рам.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> С большой буквы конечно )
<[Raiden]> если допустим есть какой-то комп где под задачи хватает  памяти впритык или даже нехватает. То ест ь2 пути ускорения работы. Либо замена софта и ограничения его кэша, либо доставка рам. Последний случай может оказаться быстрее.
<[Raiden]> а первый обычно означает потерю функционала
<[Raiden]> хотя тоже не факт )
<[Raiden]> а если всег охватает, но вы сидите и считаете сколько рам забито - то вам над опересмотреть свои взгляды на жизнь :)
<[Raiden]> есть более важные и интересные вещи.
<Hanno4ka> ну ту конечно, может быть в приложении утечка памяти еще, что не есть гуд
<[Raiden]> бывает.
<[Raiden]> но проблему это вызовет опять же только когда рам кончится. Поэтому специально мониторить, тем более не на сервере свмысла нет. Когда начнёт лагать вы и так поймёте.
<Hanno4ka> посмеялась
<[Raiden]> :)
<Hanno4ka> нихринаж себе... с такими мыслями и появляются плохокодеры)
<andrex> плохокодеры появляются с другими мысями
<[Raiden]> кодеры это другой вопрос. 1 дело процесс отладки , другое конечный юзер )
<andrex> вот ща возьму иде и быстрень чегонить на кликаю
<Hanno4ka> не надо, с такими тоже)
<andrex> ко*
<[Raiden]> юзер должен проверить что лагает, если залагало , и если ест ьутечка написать багрепорт. Больше он ничего никому не должен.
<[Raiden]> и даже это не должне на самом деле )
<andrex> да и багрепорт писать недолжен, можно и откатится на предыдущюю версию, если конечно это не общая проблема
<[Raiden]> в кде кстати ест ь1 проблема с пиджином. Если долго выберать разыне темы их настройки и не перезапустить пиджин, может сожрать всю рам.
<[Raiden]> Это последняя утечка рам с которой я сталкивался.
<[Raiden]> и с фф бывает иногда
<[Raiden]> чаще всего я смотрю сколько занято рам в холиварах :)
<[Raiden]> в ГШ ещё видел, увешанном 20+ расширениями.
<[Raiden]> сожрало вместе со свопом. Версия правда тогда была кажется 3.2
<[Raiden]> интересно, есть ли квоты на память? Что бы скажем приложение глючило , валилось, но больше указанного куска скушать не могло? :)
<andrex> можно ограничить память приложению либо юзеру 1 вое большущий костылище
<andrex>  /proc всему голова)
<[Raiden]> ок
<Kyshtynbai> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/3/bottom-panel/
<Kyshtynbai> Кайф.
<andrex> и есть cgroups можно им ограничивать
<Civil|2> andrex: почему цгруппы это большущее костылище?
<andrex> а это не костылище, с групы упрощают этот костылище
<andrex> а вобще в ядре есть функции ограничения ресурсов и не тока рам
<andrex> вот про cgroups http://www.ixpict.com/2012/08/cgroups-debian-squeeze.html
<Kyshtynbai> Что-то я давно на экстеншс.гном.орн не заходил, столько всего накодили!
<[Raiden]> а.. да, вспоминаю про эти группы.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: dash to dock я юзал одно время)
<andrex> я вот чего думаю
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: а у меня доком каиро всё равно).
<andrex> чего бы посмотреть
<baronos> andrex: паранорман
<[Raiden]> на яве простенькие расширения писать дело нехитрое. Я когда просматирвал гном3 и решал что делать дальше, преполагал что расширений будет много но большая часть очень простая по функциям и без диалогов настроек.
<andrex> видел
<baronos> andrex: синистер
<[Raiden]> пред*
<andrex> тоже
<baronos> andrex: самый пьяный округв мире
<andrex> о точно, хотел позыркать ведь
 * baronos тада та да дам
<andrex> я даж его скачал...
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: Прометей смотрел? Правда то не сериал.
 * andrex злостный наруштель авторских прав
<andrex> eue
<andrex> угу
<andrex> а сериал наоборот не смотрел
<[Raiden]> про то и речь, если говорить про док, то на яве они наверянка есть, даже несколько. Но ни 1 из них не дотянет по настройкам и вообще наличию настроек мышкой, не говоря уже о функциях даже до docky
<[Raiden]> Я расширениям для гнома придумал своё определения: эмуляторы реальных компонетров интерфейса
<[Raiden]> ние*
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> В общем там хорошая идея - модульность. Но только идея.
<[Raiden]> имхо
<baronos> та к г4 нормуль будет)
<[Raiden]> посмотрим )
<baronos> да я те говорю, там будет 4е измерение, как разк гном4 :D
<[Raiden]> я бы про метасити ещё пописал. Но это лпять много текста. Если коротко, т ов теории к енму можно писать эффекты и  несуществующий сча функционал. Но сам проект гнома этим заниматься не будет. Для них и так ок.
<[Raiden]> про муттер т.е.
<baronos> шо круче влц или смплеер?
<Kyshtynbai> Umpleer + mplayer2 пока лучшее что я юзал.
<Kyshtynbai> Тока в репах нету ни того, ни другого, там ппа надо фтыкать.
<Kyshtynbai> Выключу-ка я вайфай и фтыкну кабель.
<baronos> влц победил
<[Raiden]> лучше оба.
<andrex> а мне чет ненравится как они онлайн видео играют
<andrex> тотем помоему лучше го воспроизводит
<andrex> е
<andrex> а так помне лучше мплеер)
<[Raiden]> смплейер\мплейер , включая второй будет лучше для тех у кого нвидия и хотят использовать вдпау.
<baronos> влц с зависимостями на 6мб больше, он победил у меня)
<[Raiden]> влц его будет использовать через прослойку либ ва и больше нагружать проц
<[Raiden]> но я держу так же и влц. Т.к. бывает и экзотика и особо битые файлы , котоыре сомтрятся и там и там с переменным эффектом
<andrex> ну тогда какойнить фигзнает что плеер весом гигов 5 лучше всех)
<Kyshtynbai> пинг\
<baronos> как мне не хватает scale\activities :(
<Kyshtynbai> тьфу ты.
<andrex> гг
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: а ты чего с гш ушел?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: гш дома на ПК, на нетбуке оно не тянет((
<Kyshtynbai> Ай си...
<andrex> а я нелюблю всякие недобуки
<[Raiden]> у них у всех есть свои плюсы. Наприме в тотем очень хорош тем что умеет по H прятать свой страшный ифейс :) как и влц с смплейер
<baronos> вот в 3.8 симпатяшный быдет)
<baronos> у
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ктрл аш
<baronos> и вообще надо пойти пожрать, а то много еды домой обратно привезу((
<[Raiden]> а онлайн смотреть в плейерах у меня что-то неполучается. запуск браузера для просмотра ютуба доведен до автоматизма наверное :) И ссылки в атах опять же откроются в браузере.
<[Raiden]> чатах
<andrex> baronos: не еш все а то в дороге небудет чем заняться тогда
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: я вообще онлайн смотреть не могу, мне всё время кажется, что щас пойдут лаги. Да и зочем оно, когда есть трекеры...
<baronos> andrex: та мне до дома 40мин ехать :D
<andrex> а я торренты ненавижу
<Kyshtynbai> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/142/output-device-chooser-on-volume-menu/ Вот годное расширение. Давно такое ждал.
<Kyshtynbai> Почему ж? Где же ты сериалы качаешь :) ?
<andrex> baronos: ну а ты растяни на 2 часа)
<baronos> мы и так оттяну ли на часик, в бильярд играем и потом едем))
<andrex> на обычных файл серверах, и не боюсь что кто то мудрый из раздающих свалит и буду качать года 2
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: ) Я иногда смотрю, но предпочитаю тоже качать полнометражки\сериалы.
<andrex> а то и вобще все на половину скачают и будут сидеть как лохи)
<andrex> сори
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: моя идея заключена в эторасширении)
 * baronos гордо поднял голову :D
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: на обычный файл-сервер я заходил лет... ну наверно 7 назад) или 5.
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: орёл)!
<andrex> темболее я часто 3г пользую мне торренты вобще както не вкайф качать несколькими потоками, со скоростью кб 25
<[Raiden]> омг http://putinportal.ru/novosti-o-vvputine/novyj-ministr-svjazi.html
<[Raiden]> [20:32:06] [@o]URL: Министр связи рекомендовал Путину держать приоритет на Slackware Linux | Единый
<andrex> хм, круто че
<Kyshtynbai> Ухахаха, а почему не на убунту? Космонавт вообще наш человек, год в звёздном городке прожил.
<andrex> лучше чем аль уж точно
<andrex> т
<[Raiden]> про виндвос там сильно
<andrex> свободный значит кучу чего хочу
<[Raiden]> везде продаётся - значи т свободный
<[Raiden]> это вообще высший пилотаж
<[Raiden]> видимо мистеру путину забыли донести что в гну свобода - это свобода раздавать и изменять.
<[Raiden]> *делиться и раздавать
<andrex> продаю когда хочю или раздаю когда хочю, но не подсаживаю на то что я хочю вин не свободный по даж поковырять нельзя
<[Raiden]> ой , т.е. делиться и изменять
<[Raiden]> дело не в маркетинге или способе продажи, а в том что это закрытый код с запретом на изменение.
<andrex> угу
<andrex> не ну чет я слышал мс ишак открыли xD
<scratchx[x]> а что за альтернативный флеш плеер
<scratchx[x]> лайтпак чтоль?
<scratchx[x]> он с гугло-хромом работает?
<andrex> опен сорсный какойто, тока он глючит, покрайней мере когда я его пробовал он глючил
<Kyshtynbai> А нафиг он нужен?
<scratchx[x]> лайтспарк
<scratchx[x]> да что то часто падает гугловский
<scratchx[x]> страницы виснут и вижу сообщение что флеш упал
<Kyshtynbai> Слушайте, хлопцы, я щас расширения просмотрел, так это такими темпами можно будет ГШ из без стороннего дока юзать).
<scratchx[x]> какое расширение?
<Kyshtynbai> scratchx[x]: а ты много юзаешь флэш? Я, наверное, только фхтагнтактике музычку проигрываю... ютуб вроде бы уже на хтмл5.
<Kyshtynbai> scratchx[x]: Ты ж на кеды ушел). Не какое-то конкретное, а разные.
<scratchx[x]> Kyshtynbai: причем тут кеды?
<scratchx[x]> Kyshtynbai: я флеш для видео с контакта юзаю
<scratchx[x]> фильмы...
<scratchx[x]> на ютубе к сожалению их нет
<[Raiden]> я решил что подход вин7 мне нравится интеграция панели и дока в 1 флаконе или интеграция квикланча и таскбара на обычной панели если угодно. И в кде использую такой же вариант. Впринципе юнити тоже к этому пришла, только там 2 панели и они привя
<[Raiden]> заны к конкретным сторонам экрана.
<[Raiden]> видимо такой подход, по сути навеянный эпл   достаточно удобен, если все к нему приходят.
<scratchx[x]> так ну че с флешем делать то?
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: а что с ним?
<[Raiden]> а.. вконтакте
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: dash to dock посмотрел как альтернативу докам?)
<scratchx[x]> ну не только вконтакте
<scratchx[x]> дете у меня играет на kizi.com
<scratchx[x]> часто странички виснут
<scratchx[x]> задолбало
<scratchx[x]> хотя щя стабильную версию хрома попробую
<scratchx[x]> а то у меня dev
<[Raiden]> попробуй пкм по плейеру и в свойствах снять галку хардварной акселерации. Если не поможет поставишь обратно
<baronos> заюзай торрент стример и нафиг не надо всякие вгонтактики
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: щас гляну даш ту док
<scratchx[x]> да инетик у меня херовенький
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: я с ним лепил из гш аля юнити))
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: нету хардварной акселирации в гугловском флеше
<scratchx[x]> у меня нету)
<[Raiden]> но галка то есть
<[Raiden]> и если стоит ,попробуй снять
<scratchx[x]> я именно про галку
<[Raiden]> ок
<scratchx[x]> нету что то ее вообще
<[Raiden]> странно. Хотя у меня не хром, так что может и нормально. Хромиум использует системный флэш, встроенного нет.
<scratchx[x]> ну тут да встроенный
<scratchx[x]> а ppa для Opera есть?
<Kyshtynbai> На сайте оперы деб-пакет лежит.
<Kyshtynbai> Вроде бы.
<scratchx[x]> ну с ппа удобней обновляться же)
<Kyshtynbai> Я вот не совру, если скажу что этот пакет при установке ппа добавляет...
<baronos> ну он может запихает ппа при установке как хром
<[Raiden]>  scratchx[x]: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1119/h_1353344170_6458472_a5891a927d.png
<[Raiden]> такого нету точно? :)
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: блин есть))) не туда смотрел
<scratchx[x]> щя отрубимс
<[Raiden]> не факт что чего-то даст. Я у себя сталкивался с нестабильностью если включено, но у тебя может быть что-то ещё.
<Kyshtynbai> Блин. Перепаять гнездо наушников в ноуте в Москве стоит какие-то дикие деньги, офигели чтоль...
<artus> Kyshtynbai, самому слабо чтоль? ))
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: мож то что всетки dev версия хрома?
<[Raiden]> может быть
<[Raiden]> у меня стабле версия хромиума )
<[Raiden]> 2 ппа есть дев и стабле, как и у хрома
<Kyshtynbai> artus: боюсь). Да у меня и паяльника-то нету).
<baronos> да не вбраузерах дело по всей видимости
<artus> Kyshtynbai, копейки стоит
 * baronos ух как бы запаял бы ченить, под запах канифоли
<Kyshtynbai> Хыхы, заманчиво, конечно).
<Kyshtynbai> Надо, тащемта, попробовать. Тем более и гнездо у меня есть от старой внешней звуковухи.
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: стоп а вот из за аппаратного ускорения могла видюха бешено греться?
<Kyshtynbai> Слуушайте. А цианакриалт пестричество проводит:)? А то бы я на суперклей посажу)).
<[Raiden]> вполне. При условии что он работал. На самом деле эта галка не нвсё железе работает
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя отвалицца, конечно.
<[Raiden]> не на всём*
<baronos> я паял огнем зажигалки)
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: ну я догадывался что не на всем но всежи вероятность то есть?)))
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<[Raiden]> есть. Я не зна правда как проверить. может быть потыкать поперегружать страницу и держать рядом список процессов сортанутых по нагрузке на проц.
<[Raiden]> конкретно на нвидии эта галка может менят ьцвет рож на ютубе, валить флэш или нормально работать в зависимости от версии драйвера и флэша :)
<scratchx[x]> все же попробую стабильный хром
<[Raiden]> нормальная ситуация должна быть обратной. Когда используется релиз и только если есть непобедимая проблема исправленная в дев ветке, тогда переход на неё.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Kyshtynbai> А чего-то я для 3.6 ппа не найду.
<baronos> его нет, есть 3.7
<baronos> рикотз пакует дальше, а гном3-теам че то межуется
<Kyshtynbai> Странне, я вроде рикотца подключал.
<Kyshtynbai> Щас проверим.
<baronos> крыcа уавно :)
<[Raiden]> а в 12.10 какая версия?
<[Raiden]> гнома
<baronos> 4.10
<baronos> u3/6
<baronos> г3.6
<Kyshtynbai> Во бароноса колбасит).
<[Raiden]> вот и я думаю что 3.6 или вы м ппа надо для 12.04?
<[Raiden]> вам*
<Kyshtynbai> Именно для 12.04.
<[Raiden]> почитай статью как бекпортить из другйо версии )
<[Raiden]> гном так не собирают на ппа. Видимо никому не надо.
<Kyshtynbai> Грустно). Бэкпортить, правда, откровенно лень, не так уж там дофига нововведений имхо.
<[Raiden]> или просто переходи на 12.10. то  что отличное от де всеравн одостаточн остабильно
<[Raiden]> а с де одной версии будет одинаковая стабильность, я думаю
<[Raiden]> эменно этой части...
<Kyshtynbai> На 12.10... да надо, по-хорошему.
<baronos> не надо
<baronos> не фантан версия
<Kyshtynbai> Нда? Вроде уж месяц прошел, баги отловить должны).
<[Raiden]> может и не надо. )
<[Raiden]> из общих с гномом проблем мы тут на канале заметили что всё что использует гстример перестал о корректно проигрывать ape
<[Raiden]> в 12.04 ок
<Kyshtynbai> да ну их, эти эйпы... я послушал пару песеног, да и снёс. У меня ухо так не воспринимает, сжатые мп3 - наше всё).
<[Raiden]> я качаю в любом формате который нахожу
<[Raiden]> то что ищё
<[Raiden]> ищу
<[Raiden]> эйпы правда без потери качества можно поконвертит ьво флак ну или понаделать мп3. Но в 12.04 можно не делать :)
<Kyshtynbai> Ребутнусь-ка я для разнообразия.
<[Raiden]> было бы интересно если бы сделал роллинг ещё. Либ овместо нелтс ветки.
<[Raiden]> тогда большая часть ппа перестала бы быть нужна
<baronos> ппц на пятницу прогноз, +5, пасмурно и ветер :(
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: это где?
<baronos> fyfgf
<baronos> анапа
<Kyshtynbai> Нда. Рикотц/тестинг так обновил гном-твик-тул, что он не запускается). ppa-purge!
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: Ну, у вас и должно быть тепло.
<baronos> че говорит?
<Kyshtynbai> зависимости хочет какие-то.
<Kyshtynbai> gir1чото-там
<Kyshtynbai> а они кэнот бин исталлед.
<baronos> можетдоставитьгирнадо
<andrex> это намек а не зависимоть
<andrex> с
<Kyshtynbai> я ж говорю, не ставится, его нету версии такой, какая нужна.
<Kyshtynbai> в репах.
<baronos> гыы, 4 раза по энтеру промазал))
<baronos> ой пробелу*
<baronos> я на дебиан ставил 3.6 с экспериментал реп
<[Raiden]> baronos: напугал блин. Я уж думал опять потепление.
<baronos> хехе)
<baronos> у меня такое ощущение, что дебиан гном3.6 не застанет. пока выйдет новый стабл с 3.4, тестинг с сид уже будут с 3.8 :)
<Kyshtynbai> Тут паяльников фигова туча в тырнете... Может кто знает, чтобы гнездо от наушников перепаять, какой нужен? Мощность, размер этой фигни, которая паяет...
<baronos> у меня советский паяльник медный 220 паяю все :D
<baronos> есть газовый с насадками но ондля понтов :)
<baronos> хочу фен паяльный :) (не знаю нафига, но нужно все)
<SKonst> потсоны, кто-нибудь на QT умеет? это серьёзно
<SKonst> проэкт загибается
<SKonst> я понимаю, что в убунте GPL не модно. но вдруг
<tagezi> oO
<tagezi> SKonst: что значит ГПЛ?
<baronos> [Raiden]: слыхал, кде загибается :)
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> )
<SKonst> tagezi, я какбе другого ответа и не ожидал
<tagezi> SKonst: ты мне ответишь на вопрос или так поболтать пришёл?
<SKonst> думал, вдруг кто-нибудь вменяемый зайдёт
<SKonst> мечты НЕ сбываются
<tagezi> SKonst: для меня GPL это лицензия, но тогда твоё утверждение не имеет смысла
<SKonst> tagezi, есть проект, кторому нужно помочь. ты в силах?
<SKonst> считаю 3 минуты
<[Raiden]> а потом нас поколотят
<baronos> tagezi: видать проекту ппц как плохо, он чахнет с каждой минутой
<SKonst> [Raiden], не флуди. вопрос серьёзный
<SKonst> baronos, и ты тоже
<[Raiden]> )
 * baronos досчитал 3 минуты
<SKonst> да
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> на форум напиши что ищите
<SKonst> вы подобны космонавту. берёте всё, но даже минимально не хочете отдавать
<[Raiden]> с таким пиаром проекту конец.
<SKonst> [Raiden], тащемта, лично к тебе никто не обращался
<SKonst> [Raiden], советую не обращать внимания на посты, и не флудить
<[Raiden]> @kban SKonst
<[Raiden]> Перестало быть смешно )
<[Raiden]> мы так и не узнали что за проект, зато узнали что плохие.
<tagezi> а я так и не узнаю что такое GPL )
<tagezi> и почему его так в убунте не любят )
<markmx> хола, други, подскожите по леново, стоит ли брать ноутик под минта от леновы?
<tagezi> markmx: подминта не знаю.. но нафига тебе китаец?
<[Raiden]> у всех брендов много моделей
<markmx> ну леново недорого выходит.. .вообще хочу сначала попробовать телефончик купить леновы с андроидом
<tagezi> у них железо так себе..
<markmx> ну значит отпадает
<[Raiden]> они делают телефоны на процессоре mtk , т.е. как и все китайцы. МОжет быть при таком раскладе будет дешевле купить у китайцев чере ебей
<[Raiden]> плохого в этом ничего нет. Просто подороже чем другие модели с такими же процессорами
<markmx> да я на дилкстриме подумываю
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> с ноутами у них более ок.
<[Raiden]> хотя есть чего-то и на другом железе )
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/631592
<[Raiden]> под линукс ноут лучше выберать погуглив ставил ли кто на такой.
<[Raiden]> производитель пофиг
<[Raiden]> именно для работы линукс
<[Raiden]> ваш ко
<Sergey_IT> markmx, посмотри по самсунгам, мне нравится
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: а чтось я недогоню, как в даш-ту-док этот самый док кинуть вправо?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], и чего не дал человеку о проекте рассказать (
<[Raiden]> его манера просить помощи показывая что все вокруг дураки, а он в белом пальто мне не понравилась
<[Raiden]> и всё я ему дал, времени было достаточно
<Sergey_IT> так классика - и тут выхожу я, весь в белом )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], учить человека лучше, когда он сам не понимает, что его учат... а так - еще один "обиженый"
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да и пусть обижается, он там каке-то гпл делает из кути, и навопросы даже не хочет отвечать
<tagezi> авдруг его гпл - это что-то противозаконное )
<Sergey_IT> ууу вы какие!! Себя вспомните
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, а что ему нужно.. типа, "да, я согласен, прямо сейчас, всё что угодно"?
<tagezi> ))) у меня свой проект загибается )))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, проект загибаться не может - это ты его провалил, выбирай выражения )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну,я и не ною на канале :р сижу потихоньку пилю, а поралельно изучаю то где дыры сплошные)
<Sergey_IT> а почему и не поныть ))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: потаму что настоящие девушки так не поступают )))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: зачем в с++ есть оператор goto, если его так паносят на форумах?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, потому что в ассемблере есть jump
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: но я читаю литературу и на форумах, понял что его может использовать только, даже не быдло програмист, ещё хуже )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, когда надо, можно и использовать, почему нет. В фортране сплошные goto, а сколько прог написано
<shenmue> разве не в бэйсике?
<Sergey_IT> бейсика не знаю, но goto и там есть
<Sergey_IT> если у проца есть команда безусловного перехода, почему ей нельзя пользоваться?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну вот я так и подумал, очему бы цик ею не прервать, если смысла дальше в этом цикле нет )
<shenmue> а зачем если есть goto?
<shenmue> и где то мелькала статья вроде на хабре что прогерам платят за строчки кода =)
<tagezi> shenmue: goto это и есть безусловный переход )
<shenmue> ну и ладно
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, кстати в МСДН в примерах goto частенько встречался
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну у мс не всегда адекватный код, иногда кажеться, что они пытаються показать как не стоит програмировать
<Sergey_IT> нормальный у них код для примеров
<rtut> аееее
<rtut> Всем привет
<UNIm95> dlink-зло
<rtut> почему?
<tagezi> UNIm95: чо тебе делинк не нра?
<UNIm95> 2-рой раз на 2 недели жестко ребутать пришлось
<tagezi> ну это может проблемма прова
<UNIm95> нет.
<UNIm95> модем прова не раздает вафлю
<tagezi> у меня длинк три раза в гот ребутиться, я уезжаю в отпуск и отключаю инергию в квартире )
<UNIm95> вафлю раздает длинк
<tagezi> ну тут тоже спорный вопрос.. у жены например часто нет обрубает по вайфай, а у меня в этоже время работает
<tagezi> может на намашине траблы
<UNIm95> нет вафля у всех падает
<UNIm95> это системы как убунты так и офтопик так и симбиан
<tagezi> ну тебе виднее.. но у меня делинк работает очень хорошо
<rtut> анналогично)))все из коробочки
<UNIm95> завидую
<UNIm95> честно
<UNIm95> но промсвязь(белорусская переделка ЗТЕ-шных модемов)
<UNIm95> ни разу не теряла соединения
<rtut> просмсвязь 200а
<rtut> вроде у меня
<UNIm95> он самый
<rtut> летает огонь
<rtut> ена компе dwa-140 dlink
<UNIm95> rtut: единственное вафля ограничена в 54 мегабита
<rtut> ну умня 2))мне до 54 далеко)
<rtut> так чего свой не купить?ZTE или  Zyxel
<[Raiden]> а тплинк нормальные адаптеры\роутеры?
<[Raiden]> хотя , вопрос снят, надо ребутнутся
<Kyshtynbai> У меня был очень простой вайфай роутер длинк и работал как часы.
<Kyshtynbai> Пока не сгорел к свиньям, правда. Но... года два-полтора отработал без ребутовю
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<mayday> отработал и самоуничтожился
<mayday> :D
<rtut> смех смехом, сейчасвсе вещи такие
<mayday> на то он и китай :)
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<[Raiden]> приложение есть виндовое. пускаю под вайном - иксы жрут пол проца. Стираю папку с настройками вайна и кучей когда-то наставленных либ включая дх
<[Raiden]> пускаю снова и всё ок, енфига не жрёт
<[Raiden]> в общем забавный косяк
<[Raiden]> фон для чтения http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WNuEErCsCE&feature=related
<[Raiden]> народ на канале федоры кути по ходу осваивает ) http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1120/h_1353361212_2855018_25e310e1fa.png
<[Raiden]> в жабере
<Kyshtynbai> Клементин кто-то юзает? Меня интересуют две опции рандомного проигрывания: перемешать композиции в альбоме и всё в случайно порядке. Чем они отличаеются?..
<[Raiden]> эти опции не использую. видимо имелся в виду конкретынй диск и весь плейлист
<Kyshtynbai> Да, похоже, что так. Мерси.
<Kyshtynbai> Пойду я спать, хоть завтра и к 11.
<[Raiden]> рекомендую опцию 50 случайных треков если колекция больашя забавный коктейл ь получается
<[Raiden]> бб
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: не, я перед сном Подервянского слуашю, или других артистов разговорного жанра) успокаивает. А если взять 50 случайных треков, то там какой-нить graveworm кааак заорёт)!
 * Kyshtynbai пошел спать.
<[Raiden]> )
<rtut> всем спокойной ночи
<[Raiden]> дебиан\убунту базед дистр http://superxos.com/screenshots/
<[Raiden]> кде базед
<[Raiden]> sgfxi немного опасный скрипт. Он мне kde-window-manager снёс.
 * [Raiden] погрозил бароносу
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-20
<pahom> hi all
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> ы... смотри логи с арчлинукса, они вчера там обсуждали план по захвату канала ubuntu-ru
<Dmitrix> привет! подскажите как реконфигурировать хсервер? комп запускаю, а он в лоу график мод неожиданно грузится =(
<jlewka> а что за видюха у тебя?
<Dmitrix> встроенная
<jlewka> intel ?
<Dmitrix> угу
<Dmitrix> старая
<jlewka> ~.xsse* что гооворит?
<Dmitrix> command not found
<jlewka> cat ~/.xsession-errors
<jlewka> или нато
<jlewka> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<Dmitrix> теперь появились логи, а как я скопипасчу данные? это же на другом компе =(
<jlewka> ты к нему по удаленке подключен?
<jlewka> по ssh ?
<Dmitrix> нет, у него нету ssh сервера, это домашняя печатная машинка с выходом в инет
<jlewka> ну тогда включаешь комп, заходишь в лоу график мод...
<jlewka> и копипастишь вывод на paste.pro
<jlewka> либо так
<Dmitrix> а как удалить и заново установить xserver?
<jlewka> эм... я думаю проще систему переустановить чем xserver
<jlewka> его удаление пол системы снесет, а вернуть все назад вряд ли сможешь)
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны. У меня, похоже, белочка. Вчерась 7-гигабайтный борис годунов.mkv адекватно проигрывться на моем железе отказался, я поставил его на ночь пересжиматься. Так мало того, что avconv вылетел посреди ночи с малопонятной ошибкой
<Kyshtynbai> read error, так ещё и сегодня этот оригинальный, 7гиговый mkv файл играет нормально и без лагов 0_о. Как такое вообще может быть???
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Kyshtynbai: тень венеры отразилась от глизе 581 и закрыла собой кольцо юпитера
<Kyshtynbai> Да не иначе...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Kyshtynbai: на всякий случай проверь винты
<VMV> с утром всех!
<jlewka> ага, утра...
<jlewka> **** посмотрел логи, я на этом канале насидел на 61мб... как так?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Team Fortress 2, a free to play first-person shooter (FPS) multiplayer game, is now available for everyone using the Linux Steam client хорошие новости
<jlewka> ее)
<jlewka> единственная лицензионная игра  которая у меня есть
<tagezi> всем привет
<jlewka> привет
<Hanno4ka> всеим ку
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ку
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: как там твое перепиливание моего сортировщика на си?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ))) медленно. я пока с пузыриком вожусь, пытаюсь понять как можно оптимизировать... но это впринципе половина дороги.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, пузырек на сколько литров?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: 750 000 элементов... пока с 44 минут до 23 минут сократил
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: так пузырек же один из самых медленных
<Hanno4ka> зачем он тебе?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а qsort сколько дает?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не смотрел
<Hanno4ka> я делала сортировкой слиянием - O(n log n)
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: а ты файл сортируешь ведь?
<SergeyIT> то есть эротично?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ну, да.. но если немного оптимизировать немного Шейкер-сортировку, то получается почти тоже самое что и сортировка слиянием, а для частично сортированого масива даже побыстрее
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ммм... просвети на счет Шейкера - это что такое?
<Hanno4ka> это такая сортировка?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: не, пока масив, там главное принцип, остальное догоним по дароге.. у меня например сейчас много ресурсов на отладки уходит, печать всякой фигни и всё такое
<SergeyIT> забавнее сортировать слова по алфавиту
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: http://algolist.manual.ru/sort/faq/q4.php
<tagezi> SergeyIT: и до этого дорастём )))
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: я пока смотрю как джаву заставить быстро с файлами работать
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: там, кстати, вообще не плохое faq по сортировке, иногда немного пространно, но дохожсиво
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: у меня вообще был вариант сделать чтение\запись файлов на си и подключать си-библиотеку в джава
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: а прямое копирование файла ты пробывала делать.. ну, например, считать заданую часть файла -> записать заданую часть файла
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: я просто думаю что он у тебя читает пишет по элементно
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: да, он у меня в цикле побайтно читает\пишет. я теперь имеено этим и занимаюсь - смотрю как можно это дело быстрее сделать
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: думаю с языка на язык прыгать не правльно, джава классовый ведь, значит можно накрайняк глянуть от кого наследуется стим и сделать свой класс
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: у тебя есть скайп или гугл-толк \етц\ - а то обсуждать это на канале убунты не очень
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: мм... перепиливать джавалибы? я не настолько изфращенка
<baronos> tagezi: тогда не давай скайп и гталк раз она не извращенка ;)
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: тем более, что они уже есть перепиленно-оптимизированные \ввод-вывод имею ввиду\
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: приват )
<Hanno4ka> вопрос, от чего может пропасть кде-шная панелька? Оо
<Hanno4ka> эмм.. а теперь появилась...
 * baronos напевает "упала плазма, упала на пол..."
<Hanno4ka> благо как-то сама реснулась)
<Hanno4ka> только у меня значок трея с вине висит теперь посреди экрана
<Hanno4ka> видимо моя плазма не пережила ждущего режима ночью(
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30784
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: в качестве бреда. сортировать блоками. и параллельно читать/писать отсортированное назад
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: этот бред именно так и работает - читается\записывается\сортируется блоками в разных потоках )))
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а ты запаслась новым винчестером?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: еще где нить запоминать начальный-конечный элемент блока. что бы не шерстить уже отсортированное
<Hanno4ka> я прочитала часть-отсортировала-записала, пока сортирую - читаю следующую часть
<Hanno4ka> и так while(true)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: но. у тебя может появиться элемен который надо впихнуть в уже отсортированное.
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: все вопросы\предложения после прочтение этого http://aneiprog.blogspot.com/2012/11/1.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: чукча не писатель :) за 5,5 лет не получилось программера
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: не поняла...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: подумать я еще могу. но вот код читать.... увольте )
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: а ты читай не код, а комменты к нему \напрасно что-ли старалсь писать их\
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, добавь после текста программы - "Тут обидемся на  братьев по разуму из irc-канала #ubuntu-ru, которые не хотят читать все это :("
<Hanno4ka> хД
<Hanno4ka> так, меня достали падения плазмы, я на перезагрузку если что)
<baronos> а так низя там сделать inFileName = "$HOME/tosort.file"; ?)
<tagezi> baronos: у неё проблема в том что файл весит оооочень много )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: если в курсе, сколько у нее получается промежуточных файлов и они все на диск пишутся?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ой не тебе вопро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: не, хотя по тексту программы всего 2... поидее... нафига она их делает не понятно, правда )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: "Читаем исходный файл, если он очень большой, то разделяем его на 2 временных, которые рекурсивно тоже разбиваются, пока не получим размер такой, что можно отсортировать." значит не всегда 2
<tagezi> ну тогда её нужно бежать за новим винтом ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<tagezi> 4 гига поделить рекутсивно до 2 байт это ооочень много )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она до 2 байт делит?
<tagezi> ну сортировка слиянием же )
<Hanno4ka> да я просто ну очень зациклилась))
<Hanno4ka> до 1 бита хотела делить, но меня успели санитары повязать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<tagezi> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: если до бита то просто. считаешь кол-во 0 и 1 и записываешь итоговый файл, сначала 0 потом 1 :)
<Hanno4ka> ммм, а это интересная мысль)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сортировка комплит
<Hanno4ka> а как посчитать?
<tagezi> считать только долго )
<Hanno4ka> надо как-нить придумать, чтобы считать эдак, чтобы совсем мазахистски получилось)
<SergeyIT> на асме
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему долго? в принципе одного прочтения файла хватит для подсчета. читаешь побайтово и плюсуешь
<Hanno4ka> хотя на асме, наверное, совсем просто юудет
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: мыслим синхронно))
<SergeyIT> пиши в кодах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: дама ответит в привате?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: я уже ответила
<tagezi> ))
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: или улыбка за отввет не считается?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мой косяк. пробую исправить
<baronos> вообщем так, я с телефона раздаю инет по вафле, в роутер upvel настроил ловить дрода, можно же направить инет с роутера на пк по ethernet?
<SergeyIT> вообще то писать это на джаве - мазохизм
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: я извращенко
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну почему? игрульки там всякие )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> странно. у меня ответы в приват не приходят
<tagezi> просто у неё начальство садисты, игрульки у них не правильные )
<SergeyIT> tagezi: но это же не игрулька
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: не судьба )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: сколько у тебя получается промежуточных файлов?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: я не считала)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> короче много и они еще на диск пишутся
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: а ты закрой-открой приват
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: видимо действительно не судьба
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: пичаль(
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, ты забанил всех!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: да давно на миранде не пользовал приваты в ирке.
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, написала бы игрушку лучше, простенькую
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: игр всяких пруд-пруди, а тут и пошаманить можно, поизвращаться, так сказать
<SergeyIT> над винтом?
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а ты на асме напиши
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сразу бинарник уж ) раз файлы бинарные
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: побитовую сортировку?
<SergeyIT> игру
<Hanno4ka> охтыжблин, мне эту еще нужно оптимизировать
<SergeyIT> ой не надо...
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: а я тебе и не даю ничего)
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: злодейка!
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: отчего же?
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: ты что вчера на канале устроила?
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: эмм... а что?
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: с какого подорожника ты решила, что я девушка?!
 * Hanno4ka упорно пытается вспомнить
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: а разве нет? я думала, что ты...
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: и почему же?
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: потому что один из тутошних опов, который еще и на #linuxtalks сидит - девушка, которая косит под бородатого мужыка в свитере
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: у тебя обойки настоле "няшные" LOL
<Hanno4ka> только не бейте больно
 * Hanno4ka боится, что раскрыла военную тайну и ее убьют(
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: ни одна девушка с толксов не была тут опом
<skai-falkorr> ни разу
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/12/1120/h_1353405483_5725027_43c5bdc00d.png
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: няшное?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: кавайное :) зверушки
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: бэээлочки:)
<Hanno4ka> ну у меня висят команды баша), хотя это может не аргумент...
<skai-falkorr> и главное эти сволосюги. хоть бы кто поправил
<skai-falkorr> покусаю всех. и в полночь все в меня обротятся
 * Hanno4ka пытается уже второй день прочитать хоть пару страниц книги. ирка - зло ><
<skai-falkorr> так.я в ребут.
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: а ты тут больше не делай таких умозаключений
<Hanno4ka> скай обиделася? ;(
<jlewka> skai|offline,  милая белочка )
<Hanno4ka> но он все-таки девчонка)
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, а у меня для книжек метро есть)
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: у меня нету метро, и еду минут 20 не больше, и кнога на ноуте, и у ноута батарея убитая
<jlewka> а я печатаю "документацию" :)
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, скоро и диск убитый будет (
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: от чего же?
<jlewka> хм... а оказывается чтения man'a полезно не только для поиска проблемы..)
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, iostat запусти при работе программки своей :)
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, от оптимизации алгоритма
<Hanno4ka> пойду поем, а то с вами еще на диету сяду тут)
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: нужно на кухне работать )))
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: бе
<jlewka> народ подскажите...
<jlewka> а все, разобрался)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> маладца
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ubuntu telepatic help
<jlewka> да... вообще волшебный канал, заходишь сюда и проблема почтирешилась, а когда заканчиваешь описывать проблему то вообще, все решается
<jlewka> а в tcpdump трафик scp отделить от ssh можно?
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: вырву же язык однажды тебе:)
<jlewka> а все разобрался как)
<jlewka> а через tcpdump можно увидеть, как  маршрутизатором  был разбит пакет ?
<Hanno4ka> вот блин, скай видать все знает))
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: а чем докажешь, что ты не девочка?
<skai-falkorr> мне стянуть штаны и вывалить доказательство?или сама нагуглишь мою страничку?
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/5/e/6/d/d/a48b6efa3de3b02936627642904.jpg
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: ммм, первый вариант мне очень нравится))
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.ru/2012/01/cheetsheet-netstat.html не оно?
<Hanno4ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372207/ охтыжблин
<Hanno4ka> мне как-то сказали, что я не умею гуглить)
<Hanno4ka> и не знаю, что такое брейкпоинт
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: а теперь не мое описание, а мою страничку найди:)
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: ))) минск
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, не... суть вот в чем... почему то не давно winbind начал рвать соединения по таймауту, вот и пытаюсь разобраться ... Хотя при этом пинг в норме и достаточно стабилен...
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: сибирь тащемта
<skai-falkorr> но ты была близка
<Hanno4ka> черд)
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: дык mtu поправь. покопай винбинд
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, mtu не помог, проблему ту решил увеличил ldap timeout , просто врубиться не могу из-за чего все началось
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/ фотки нету - незачет)
<skai-falkorr> дык ищи дальше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: ты не на suse ? самое родственное для дракона
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: мммм... тоже Линуса читаешь? я перестала, мне не хватает знаний английского(
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: нашла:)а теперь делись собой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: докажи что ты не толстый бородатый мужЫк :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: сиськи!!!! ???
<Hanno4ka> https://plus.google.com/100987337028704318471
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: ))
<skai-falkorr> белый рашкен:)
<Hanno4ka> специально для вас поменяла с авторки на фотку
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: приношу свои извенения в том, что усомнилась в твоем мужском достоинстве)
<skai-falkorr> о. у walking dead наконец начался экшн
<skai-falkorr> надо завтрак готовить
<Hanno4ka> нашла еще артуса и инквизитора)
<Hanno4ka> интернет нас объединяет
<[Raiden]> большой брат составил досье
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> "гугл знает о тебе больше, чем ты сам"
<skai-falkorr> good but true
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: тренируешься в поиске? )
<Hanno4ka> ага
<jlewka> меня найти попробуй)
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ща тебя еще загуглю)
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: =)
<Hanno4ka> много логов канала и все(
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ну, значит можно потренироваться в поиске )
<Hanno4ka> еще форум убунты
<Hanno4ka> и про какой-то ресторан
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ты на кого училась?
<Hanno4ka> Tagezi известен как один из лучших ресторанов на Диани.
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: я поняла, ты - ресторан)
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: на программиста, а что?
<chapt> ну что, нормально программист должен уметь гуглить ))
<Hanno4ka> ага, питер)
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: не, просто слишком линейно думаешь )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: то есть?
 * Hanno4ka вообще тупая блондика
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: так питер или нет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а зачем красишься )
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: питер питер.. хотя иногда финляндия, как по логам канала можно выяснить ))
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: а я не крашусь, с чего вляли то?
<Hanno4ka> 8взяли
<Hanno4ka> *взяли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "[15:19]	Hanno4ka: специально для вас поменяла с авторки на фотку" а ли фотка не твоя.
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: был у меня случай, сижу на пляже, а рядом две блондинки в розовых купальниках... решают задачки по высшей математике ))) и так увлеченно решают )))
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: она не там блондинка, где видно:)а подмышками:)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: 8-O
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: я такого только одного брунета знаю. Николаев фамилия
 * Hanno4ka уже хрумкает попкормом
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: чем ты там хрумкаешь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кормом для поп
<skai-falkorr> или попой корм:)
<Hanno4ka> я блондинка в душе)
 * skai-falkorr нача понимать, откуда взялось выражение "хоть попой жуй"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> )
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: а выйдешь из душа - сразу брюнетка?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: а когда из душа выходишь, полотенчиком вытрешься ну брунетка и есть :)
<Hanno4ka> не смешите меня так - я на работе вообще-то)))
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: чувак, я первый написал. придумывай свои реплики сам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: у меня реплика длинней, писал долго
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: у тебя длинее?
<skai-falkorr> почти минута. за эту минуту можно много чего еще написать было
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: и пИсаешь дольше?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: я не очень быстро печатаю
<skai-falkorr> кто о чем, а девочки о писательных инструментах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: пИсаю по заполнению буфера
<Hanno4ka> у меня начали появляться полшые мысли, вот до чего убунта доводит)
 * Hanno4ka думает, хорошо, хоть не генту поставила
<JohnDoe_71Rus> рабочий вторник а у нее пошлые мысли
<VMV> [Raiden]: возвращаясь к вчерашней теме с дровами нвидия и стим: перепробовал все варианты установки всех доступных версий, ничего не работает( не пробовал только скрипт... так что если у кого-то g105m то стима под 12.04 не видать)
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: с гентой у тебя бы появились прыщавые и красноглазые одинокие ядра:)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> VMV: младше чем 12.04 о стиме и не стоит думать?
<Hanno4ka> ммм, так, скай мальчик, а как насчет остальных?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: ты как определила что мальчик?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: это уже более личное, так что не скажу)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он тебе "хозяйство" на стол предъявил
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: джентльмены об этом не треплются... мы сделали это здесь, здесь и на вон том столике (С)
<Hanno4ka> почему-то мальчики айтишники \программисты, одмины\ такие милые))) они все каие-то такие... ммм.. даже не знаю, как сказать
<Hanno4ka> но что-то в них есть такое эдакое)))
<jlewka> ведуться?)
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: мягкий знак лишний
<jlewka> s/ь//g
<jlewka> не работает тут(
<skai-falkorr> и мы просто умнее и можем для поддержки разговора сказать чтото сложнее, чем "карута блин. а я вот вчера нажрался и была так крута"
<Hanno4ka> с ними есть о сем поговорить
<Hanno4ka> и они, блин, меня понимают!!! )))
<skai-falkorr> но встречаться девушки предпочитают с обизянками, которые с трудом два слова связать могут:)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "... отличается умом и сообразительностью" (c)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: +1
<Hanno4ka> таких обезьянок втопку
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: по личному опыту знаешь?
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: мы все это знаем
<tagezi> +1
<Hanno4ka> ну не знаю, пришла на новую работу, из полсотни сотрудников мало кто не женат(
<SergeyIT> сказал скай и почесал правой нижней лапой за левым ухом
<openvoid> вот теперь ест определённость, айтишники такие хорошие потому что мало кто женат :)
<chapt> ITшники тоже нажираются, и пароли потом меняют, а после ничерта их вспомнить не могут ))
<skai-falkorr> chapt: эт быдлокодеры. не айтишнеги
<SergeyIT> chapt, не, пароли помнят, они просто не могут вспомнить где комп
 * Hanno4ka мечтает о парне-айтишнике, с котрым можно пообсуждать самые бредовые алгоритмы сортировки....
<only_you> как романтично
<SergeyIT> скучно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: из начальства, которые такие задания дают нету подходящих ?
<Hanno4ka> опа, спящие стали просыпаться
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: начальство такие задания не дают, хотя одобряют мою подобную инициативу
<Hanno4ka> у меня пока простой - я не сижу на реальном проекте, вот и извращаюсь, как могу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: точно одобряют? или из разряда "чем бы дитя не тешилось не пускайте ее до сервера"
 * Hanno4ka вспомнила, как перепутала двери и ломилась в серверную)
<Hanno4ka> было дело, да...
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они тоже это помнят
<Hanno4ka> ну я люблю пошутить над коллегами)
<Hanno4ka> и не только
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: если нечем занятся, для этой пограммы http://myrulib.lintest.ru/ хотелось бы пользовать http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OPDS
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: а ты можешь портировать fb2 editor?
<Hanno4ka> можно на баш закинуть? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372300/
 * JohnDoe_71Rus уже как то постили на баш
<VMV> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет, если у тебя карта g105m и 12.04, просто на нее не получается корректо поставить дрова версии 304 и выше, а стим требует
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus, skai-falkorr ай донт андерстенд ю
<skai-falkorr> если там нет сисек, пбяной школоты и кучи граматических ашипкоф - не пройдет
<skai-falkorr> баш уже не тот
<Hanno4ka> я тогда в свой блог добавлю))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: ты программер? у нас есть хотелки. которые пока не реальзованы в программы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> VMV: я пробовал поставить клиента на 10.04 x64 . пришлось игнорировать архитектуру. и при запуске ругается чего то не хватает еще
<VMV> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня так и пишет - ставь дрова 304 ил и выше, хотя до установки кубунту, в юнити, я его запускал без ошибок...думаю они что-то пофиксили в стиме что он теперь требует дрова этих версий
<JohnDoe_71Rus> VMV: а если дрова radeon, nouveau, openchrome?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: какие хотелки у вас? может они совпадают с моими хотелками?
 * Hanno4ka поять подумала что-то пошлое
<jlewka> блекджек и ....
<VMV> JohnDoe_71Rus: просит именно нвидия 304 и выше) слово в слово)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: я сказал. первая ссылка - программа каталогизатор книг. opds это возможность из читалок напрямую обращатся к каталогу, просматривать и скачивать что хочется почитать. Вот к библиотеке прикрутить opds
<Hanno4ka> блекджек можно, что прилагается можно найти на форуме linuxtalk.ru
<skai-falkorr> джентльмены предпочитают преферанс и куртизанок
 * Hanno4ka активно думает
<Hanno4ka> myrulib написан на си...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там на сайте даже исходники есть
<VMV> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://picpaste.com/______2-Pi7zTdWX.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> myrulib делает файл базы. нужен демон который будет на основании этой базы формировать opds каталог
<JohnDoe_71Rus> VMV: у меня даже окошко не появляется
<skai-falkorr> VMV: ну и что не понятно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на чем демон писать будешь не важно
<skai-falkorr> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<VMV> skai-falkorr: КАК установить драйвер нужной версии так, чтоб он при активации правильно определял монитор и не делил его на 6 дублирующих)
<skai-falkorr> нвидия-хсеттингс существует не просто так
<VMV> не помогает она
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: есть  Calibre2OPDS но для другой проги каталогизатора. http://calibre2opds.com/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> последняя на java писана
<Hanno4ka> не совсем втыкнула, что есть одпс
<skai-falkorr> dexter is a real badass
<skai-falkorr> not as bad as mister reese, but badass too^_^
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: эээ... чего? Оо
<Hanno4ka> Johnd
<Hanno4ka> убег(
<Scrimmer> Всем привет. Ребят, почему у меня не появляется панелька Юнайти, если я в настройках включаю сворачивание панельки?)
<skai-falkorr> аааа вот это вот сложный вопрос
<|rapidsp|> дави клавишу Вин пока не посинеешь
<Scrimmer> но ведь... как так...
<skai-falkorr> настройки компиза о сопротивлении давлению не совпадают с такими же в дконфе. так что и там и там надо поправить на более мягкие.иначе мыша будет оказывать недостаточное давление
<skai-falkorr> настройки компиза иногда хз от чего сбиваются
<Scrimmer> а если в дефолт?
<[Raiden]> )
<|rapidsp|> тока вчера в юнити заходил и пытался с разбегу давить мышой
<Scrimmer> а если монитор слева сломаеца?
<Scrimmer> если сильно вдавить
<tagezi> )
<|rapidsp|> у меня их 2 :)
<Scrimmer> а у меня 1, че делать
<Scrimmer> ой какая прелесть, компиз упал
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: поменять его
<Scrimmer> люблю юнити
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> а как ребутнуться теперь...
<|rapidsp|> chk-альт-ф1
<|rapidsp|> и sudo reboot
<|rapidsp|> *cntrl
<|rapidsp|> или service lightdm restart
<|rapidsp|> заработало :)
<skai-falkorr> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2012/11/wd-black-4tb.jpg
<[Raiden]> хочу два
<[Raiden]> Вообще такие размеры иногда пугают. раньше смерть хдд уносила сотни гигов, а теперь может унести несколько тб
<skai-falkorr> в какой нить тандербольтовый файловый комбайн впихать. 4 таких. и получить флешку на 16террабайт
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> какой-то он некрасивый
<Hanno4ka> только серость металла и больтики всякие
<Scrimmer> ну, проблему с исчезновением панельки я решил - она теперь всегда показывается...
<Scrimmer> каг ее спрятать то (
<Scrimmer> tagezi, привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/638152
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет )
<Hanno4ka> куда катится мир? в винде нету меню пуск, гном 2 уже в полшлом... чую все дружно подсядуд на маки с такими успехами
<tagezi> не.. перейдут в консоль ))
<Hanno4ka> консоль с мультитач?
<[Raiden]> после месяца знакомства с новыми де у меня был сильынй позыв потереть всё нафиг. Но так вышло что кде к тому времени уже доросло до 4.6 и был оработоспособным. Я погонял ег опол месяца не выключая и после этого перешел.
<[Raiden]> но такая реакция не у всех. некотоыре в восторге.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: когда кде перепишут на qt4?
<tagezi> а то уже скоро начинать переписывать на qt5
<[Raiden]> в смысле третье?
<tagezi> четвётые
<[Raiden]> 4-е изначально использую qt4
<[Raiden]> .n
<Hanno4ka> я все пытаюсь привыкнуть к юнити, в итоге так и не привыкла, но успела отвыкнуть от второго гнома, третий гном \цензура\, а кеды мне затяжелые
<Hanno4ka> есть вопрос
<Hanno4ka> можно восстановить убунту с установочного?
<[Raiden]> да
<Hanno4ka> чтобы хоум не трогал, у меня все на одном разделе
<Hanno4ka> и как он поведет себя?
<[Raiden]> смотря что значит восстановить
<Hanno4ka> ну, приблизить к состоянию "только что устаовленная"
<[Raiden]> можно сделать чрут и переставить то что побилось
<[Raiden]> Хм, можно взят ьсписок пакетов и перенести в установленную систему. всё остальное удалится
<skai-falkorr> можно снести все конфиги и дпкг конфигур + переустановка метапакета
<[Raiden]> это надо читат ьпро dpkg и опции --get-selection и set
<SergeyIT> раз в неделю надо систему переустанавливать
<Hanno4ka> все жутко тормозит и мусора куча(
<skai-falkorr> фи
<skai-falkorr> от мусора не тормозит
<skai-falkorr> чай не винда.
<skai-falkorr> если весь мусор не запускать одновременно
<[Raiden]> например так, грузимся с лайва, dpkg --get-selections > /mnt/pkg.list   , я предположил что корень туза смонтирован
<[Raiden]> делаем туда чрут
<tagezi> она уже ушла )
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg --set-selections < /pkg.list   , sudo apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<[Raiden]> упц
<SergeyIT> ханна наверно диск побила своими сортировками в фарш, на отдельном разделе не догадалась делать
<tagezi> SergeyIT: блин, и чо ты такой злой ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а что я злого сказал? (
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka:
<[Raiden]> [17:37:32] [[Raiden]]например так, грузимся с лайва, dpkg --get-selections > /mnt/pkg.list   , я предположил что корень туза смонтирован
<[Raiden]> [17:38:07] [[Raiden]]sudo dpkg --set-selections < /pkg.list   , sudo apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<SergeyIT> (05:39:30 PM) Ub: ханна наверно диск побила своими сортировками в фарш, на отдельном разделе не догадалась делать
<[Raiden]> возможно в чруте ещё надо будет прописать днс
<Hanno4ka> я так полагаю, что мой купленный мир гу не останется после таких манипуляций?
<[Raiden]> не останется ничего что был оустановлено пакетами , кроме тог очто в списке.
<[Raiden]> я не покупал через убунту. Возможно можно восстановить. Это надо у каноникал спрашивать
<[Raiden]> и то что выще я тоже не делал ниразу из чрута
<[Raiden]> только на живой системе
<Hanno4ka> в общем почистила всякую ерунду
<[Raiden]> тут писали что юнити может лагать из-за линз. Сам не проверял
<Hanno4ka> все равно второй гном рулит)))
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, где второй?
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT:  в 10.04 ищи его
<SergeyIT> у тебя 10.04?
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: нет, 12.04
<SergeyIT> значит уже не рулит
<Hanno4ka> он от этого не становится хуже)
<skai-falkorr> если куплен в убунту сторе, то он привязан к sso и спокойно можно переустановить
<SergeyIT> у меня варезный работает
<Nikita__> Ребят, у кого дети есть? росто около 115-120 см? совет нужен
<skai-falkorr>    Nikita__ не надо отрубать им пятки, ради того, чтобы ты мог сказать "есть у меня метр с кепкой"
<Nikita__> да нет, я картинку на футболку готовлю ребенку ростом 116 см.
<Nikita__> и представить не могу, она поперек ляжет или нет
<Nikita__> будьте добры, примерьте А4 на ребенка своего
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_37_fsthree&num=1
<skai-falkorr> Nikita__: 30 на 20 см
<skai-falkorr> представь мысленно
<Nikita__> эм... померил девушку свою. ей не влезает а4
<skai-falkorr> Британские музейщики запустили 60-летний компьютер
<skai-falkorr> да я такие каждый день на работе запускаю
<skai-falkorr> Nikita__: зато она умная:)
<skai-falkorr> аааааааааааапчих
<skai-falkorr> я наступил во чтото теплое и мягкое
<skai-falkorr> и волосатое
<skai-falkorr> опять кот спрятался где не попадя
<mrjingles> hi!
<mrjingles> тут есть кто-нибудь имеющий опыт в администрировании системы при помощи питона?
<mrjingles> товарисчи
<mrjingles> подскажите, пожалуйста по python у
<mrjingles> подскажите, пожалуйста по python у
<icapusta> Всем привет
<scratchx[x]> народ а вот knotify4 это кдешные еведомления?
<scratchx[x]> в убунту они откуда? можно узнать каму они нужны?
<mephysto> всем привет
<mephysto> такой вопрос
<mephysto> а кубунту это что-то связанное с майнкрафтом? (кубы)
<mephysto> если нет, то почему такое название?
<artus> нет , с бунтами
<scratchx[x]> да это оно и есть
<scratchx[x]> бунтующие кубы
<mephysto> ну то есть там майнкрафт изкоробки?
<mephysto> и обои?
<scratchx[x]> канеш
<mephysto> а они не скучные?
<artus> @kick mephysto троли идут лесом
<scratchx[x]> народ вот смотрю у меня процесс knotify4 есть
<mephysto> уже пошутить нельзя.
<scratchx[x]> кану он нужен?
<mephysto> вы мрачные.
<mephysto> кедам нужен, очевидно
<scratchx[x]> mephysto: тупая шутка
<scratchx[x]> mephysto: их у меня нет
<mephysto> ядровые inotify / dnotify слишком невелосипедны для кедов
<scratchx[x]> ну в юнити как я понят notify-osd
<icapusta> Установил pdnsd на сервер в локальной сети , сервер под Ubu 12.04 LTS server , pdnsd упорно не желает биндится на сетевой интерфейс пишет not available , на локалхосте все замечательно работа и кэшируется , но нужен именно доступ с других компьютеров
<artus> icapusta, уже бы бинд настроил какой нить ) 3й день развлекаешся  )
<icapusta> artus: да я так только по вечерам )
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: kde-runtime: /usr/bin/knotify4
<scratchx[x]> ну кроме кде кто его юзает?
<icapusta> Bind говорят - это артиллерийская двивизия по сравению с полуавтоматической винтовкой pdnsd
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. Удали пакет, если не предложит удлять другие, то может и никто
<artus> icapusta, главное чтоб стреляло) а не конструктор несобираемый валялсо )
<icapusta> artus: Server ip (0.0.0.0=any available one): 127.0.0.1
<artus> ну знать фаерволом зарезал все
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: autoremove его не предлогает сносить
<scratchx[x]> aptitude search knotify
<scratchx[x]> i A libknotifyconfig4
<scratchx[x]> A- это типа по зависимости ставилось?
<[Raiden]> как ещё проверить я не знаю.
<icapusta> artus: вот сегодня помучаю маны еще и назавтра снесу гада и поставлю Bind
<scratchx[x]> в истории аптитуды невидно что ставилось
<mephysto> icapusta: чем плоха артиллерийская дивизия?
<[Raiden]> icapusta: когда будеш ьчитать, погугли ещё альтернативы. Есть и другие днс проксики, как минимум 1.
<[Raiden]> название не помню
<icapusta> mephysto: когда охотишься на кабана можно его не найти после попадания из артиллерийской пушки
<icapusta> [Raiden]: Ага тоже думал
<mephysto> icapusta: на кого ты собрался охотиться через протокол DNS?
<mephysto> интернет - это не кабан, а скорее армия врага
<mephysto> особенно если ты на убунте с голой жопой в интернет
<mephysto> и бинд не громоздкий, легко ставится
<icapusta> mephysto: да жопа то не голая
<mephysto> в стрингах?
<icapusta> mephysto: ее еще найти надо из интернета
<mephysto> icapusta: по феромонам найдут
<mephysto> не волнуйся
<[Raiden]> mephysto: меняй тему
<mephysto> ну я не понимаю просто чем его бинд не устраивает
<icapusta> mephysto: я просто им никогда не пользовался
<tagezi> а я уж думал что не туда зашёл
<[Raiden]> бинд другой тип
<mephysto> какой?
<mephysto> он резолвит хосты.
<[Raiden]> бинд днс сервер, а пднсд раздаёт только кэш и кэш хранит в файле
<[Raiden]> а не в памяти как бинд
<mephysto> бинд тоже так настроить можно
<Kyshtynbai> Нда. Поюзал я гном 3.6 на 12.10. Тьфу. Не ставить ни в коем случае!
<mephysto> а почему бы не хранить в памяти?
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: гном просто не любит когда ники на букву К
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> mephysto: хочешь - юзай.
<mephysto> юзаю.
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе). Райден, может ты знаешь:
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны. У меня, похоже, белочка. Вчерась 7-гигабайтный борис годунов.mkv адекватно проигрывться на моем железе отказался, я поставил его на ночь пересжиматься. Так мало того, что avconv вылетел посреди ночи с малопонятной ошибкой
<Kyshtynbai> read error, так ещё и сегодня этот оригинальный, 7гиговый mkv файл играет нормально и без лагов 0_о. Как такое вообще может быть???
<Kyshtynbai> Ну вот как это объяснить?..
<mephysto> кстати. а кедодевы не очленели неформально зохватывать букву K в начале названия?
<mephysto> ещё таких поделий штук 30 возникнет и кончится алфавит
<artus> @kban --host mephysto 86400 проветрись
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: надо смотреть что менялось. дройвер, плейер, нагрузка на процессор может быть
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372726/ )))
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: ну можешь удалять если не надо. quapt это как раньше была прогармка gdebi , для устанвоки по клику и с веб, только для кде.
<[Raiden]> *для кубунты - так будет точнее.  Кде не только в деб базед )
<scratchx[x]> так quassel от кнотифи зависит
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: Ничего вообще! Драйве и плеер уж во всяком случае точно. Разве... софтина album работала, фотки конвертила.. да фтп клиент.
<[Raiden]> если пользуешся - оставляй.
<scratchx[x]> а кто какой IRC клиент бзает?
<Kyshtynbai> weechat
<[Raiden]> У меня kvirc
<icapusta> http://pastebin.com/xPuNVgWk вот такую ошибку выдает система при попытке установить BIND9
<artus> апдейтапгрейд сделай
<[Raiden]> квасель может тоже ничего и ещё конверсейшен. Н оя зна юкак в квирке написат ьальяс или поправить меню. В общем привык к нему.
<[Raiden]> ой, пробелы
<[Raiden]> на гтк функционалней хчата ничего вроде небыло.
<[Raiden]> если только писать надо и всё , то и пиджин сойдет или другйо мультипротокльник
<scratchx[x]> ну да 1000 лет его уже не видел
<icapusta> artus: временная ошибка при попытке получить IP адрес security.ubuntu.com
<icapusta> artus: а как перезагрузить систему ?
<artus> icapusta, туши свой днс, вертай взад резолвконф, и делай апдейт )
<icapusta> artus: так я его это purge
<icapusta> вот я олень вместе с ним и резолвконф того
<[Raiden]> icapusta: может это тебе как-то поможет http://unixhome.org.ua/blog/notes/282.html
<icapusta> [Raiden]: спасибо, я так все и делал
<Kyshtynbai> а резлов.конф так создать кто мешает? резолвер же ты не снёс
<[Raiden]> не знаю тогда. server_ip = только тут надо ип менять на  ип в твое й сети
<icapusta> Kyshtynbai: нет этим то и занимаюсь, но что там внутри , какой синтаксис ?
<Kyshtynbai> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Kyshtynbai> весь синтаксис.
<artus> icapusta, тебя чтоль вообще во всех поискофиках забанили? ))
<artus> и нафига ты лезеш ковырять если бекапы не делаеш?
<andrex> ку
<icapusta> [Raiden]: так и делаю , но почему то тупо не принимает ни IP ни eth0 и биндится на 127.0.0.1
<[Raiden]> в убунте руками днс не стоит задавать
<artus> andrex, ку
<Kyshtynbai> ку.
<[Raiden]> лучше в свойствах соединения
 * andrex кроет матом suse ep sp2
<icapusta> artus: сервер пока больше для опыто нежели для дела
<[Raiden]> тут кстати бтр пригодился бы. Снапшот делаешь , что явн обыстрее чем бекап и меняеш ьсебе на здоровье что угодно
<[Raiden]> или зфс
<[Raiden]> одно правда бета, а другое в офиц ядре нет
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35386
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=samsung_chrome_a15&num=2
<icapusta> sudo service bind9 start
<icapusta>  * Starting domain name service... bind9                                 [fail]
<icapusta> À ÿ äàæå íå óäèâèëñÿ , íàñòàðèâàë âîò ïî ýòîìó ìàíó  http://vladimir-stupin.blogspot.ru/2009/09/dns-bind-resolvconf.html
<[Raiden]> ))
<icapusta> [Raiden]: à êàê ñìîòðåòü syslog?
<ubuntuhelp> icapusta! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> icapusta: bad codepage
<[Raiden]> хех
<[Raiden]> не везет челу с днс )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> ?
<tagezi>  может стоит убрать пока её из помощи?
<[Raiden]> я этим не занимаюсь
<tagezi> как скажешь
<icapusta> [Raiden]: а как прочитать syslog в удобоваримом виде ?
<[Raiden]> я не понимаю. /var/log/syslog и так текстовый
<icapusta> [Raiden]: спасибо
<[Raiden]> less /var/log/syslog
<[Raiden]> или tail -f
<[Raiden]> нескучные логи http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1120/h_1353431591_2818302_5ddeef09c9.png
<icapusta> [Raiden]: вот про это я и говорил )
<icapusta> ага  /var/run/bind/named.options: file not found  вот и ошибку нашел почему не стартует
<[Raiden]> вообще в гномах была гуи смотрелка логов, но нахвание не помню. Могу показать нечто похожее в кде
<[Raiden]> из-за вас косяк нашел в текущей расцветке, текст плохо видно синий http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1120/h_1353432120_2102773_aa88375067.png
<tagezi> опять гномеры во всём виноваты (
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а как же (с)
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<icapusta> etc /bind/named.conf:9: open: /var/run/bind/named.options: permission denied
<icapusta> Какие разрешения нужно поставить на файл с опциями для доступа к нему сервиса BIND ?
<markmx> братцы, выручайте, мистика творится какаято :)
<markmx> делаю так ffprobe -show_format input-file-with-,-in-name.mp4 - и :)))) и получаю что не видит файл,
<markmx> далее делаю то же самое но нажав таб - опять файла не видит
<markmx> поднимаюсь на папку выше и указываю пусть файла
<markmx> вуаля, видит файл... что я не так делаю?
<markmx> может магические запятые?
<[Raiden]> markmx: у тебя файл называется file-with-,-in-name.mp4 ?
<[Raiden]> используй кавычки
<[Raiden]> или \ gthtl cbvdjkjv rjnjhsq yflj 'rhfybhjdfnm
<[Raiden]> не буду переводить
<markmx> так :)) ч сам себе дурак.. .точнее может баг конечно...
<markmx> н оя дурак :)
<markmx> счас покажу что сделал и заработало
<markmx> но.. .файлы без запятых в имени без этого прекрасно пробались, с запятульками пришлось добавить ./ вначало
<[Raiden]> тебе надо почитать что-то про баш
<markmx> дык работало же раньше
<[Raiden]> про спецсимволы и способы экранирования
<markmx> есть файлы с запятыми я счас глянул - которые читаются пробилкой
<[Raiden]> а может я туплю.
<markmx> либо запятые особенные какието
<Hanno4ka> всем привет)
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ку
<markmx> 10 4 девушка в чате, всем внимание, код 10 4
<Hanno4ka> Оо
<tagezi> markmx: ты что девушка что ли?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ну он же не жлказал обратное) так что по дефолту девушка
<Hanno4ka> *доказал
<[Raiden]> )
<markmx> я про ханночку
<markmx> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все выясняете у кого сиськи?
<markmx> я качал сиськи в пнд с новым адептом :)
<Sergey_IT> это не девушка.... а программист
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет, выясняем, у кого яйца)
<markmx> девушек прогроммистов небывает
<Hanno4ka> я как-то говорила, что я гей с женским ником)
<Sergey_IT> она вас сейчас как отсортирует (ударение по вкусу)
<Hanno4ka> хД
<markmx> пузырьком? ибо я только пузырька умею... ито... неумею...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> markmx: наливай
<Hanno4ka> markmx: я могу и слиянием)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: пузырь это специфический мужской способ )
<tagezi> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: подумала над программой?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: кстати, я допили его )))
<markmx> что за прога? кнопка бабло?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: даш исходники почитать?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: надеюсь, там есть хоть пару комментов... ты же на си это дедал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она еще на ночь исходники читает...
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: эм.. ну это же не слиянием ))
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ну и что, все равно интересно
<markmx> кстать, райден, на работе у человечка китаец ленова, нормаьно живет, говорит что обычная мобилка, 5-7 дней в ожидании может держать.. завтра модельку гляну подробнее
<markmx> и почта не трекается, что там с ней? кто из вапс опять сервак почты ребутает?
<markmx> рашнпост
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: что там у тебя за такой оптимизированный пузырек такой))
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ))) ни одного комента )))) сам себе девлюсь
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: сейчас откоменью и покажу
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: тогда пойду катализатором запасаться
<Hanno4ka> о да! покажи мне свои исходники... мммм... откоменчь и покажи
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, не комменти, не облегчай им жизнь ;)
<Hanno4ka> пф
<markmx> кофеин + фенотропил + джек?
<markmx> катализируй меня полностью
<Hanno4ka> я и без коментов разберусь
<Hanno4ka> помнится на хабре была статейка про то, какие наркотитки к какому языку нужны
<Sergey_IT> во, слова мужа... а не девушки
<[Raiden]> Пап, а если в кофе  кофеин, то что в какао?
<[Raiden]> (с)
<Hanno4ka> для c# - семечки, для си - героч, жаль там не сказали, что для асма нужно(
<Sergey_IT> для асма - клизьма
 * Hanno4ka почитывает на ночь гляда как в асме под никсы создавать демонов
<Sergey_IT> то бишь ведьм
<mayday> то та я думал, почему большинство написано наркоманами
<Sergey_IT> mayday, ты о чем?
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<mayday> Sergey_IT: я о том что выше, Hanno4ka говорит для си нужен героч :)
<Sergey_IT> я не знаю, что значит героч (
<mayday> :(
<Kyshtynbai> Так, братцы, а вот такой вопрос: есть где-то далеко на шлюзе  прокся. Кажетцся, даже прозрачная. И сокс есть. Но вот работает это всё только если прямо мордой тыкать соответствующий софт в адрес и порт поркси. SSH вообе работает
<Kyshtynbai> тоьлко с помощью proxychain. Где бы в 12.04 можно было бы глобально прописат адреса прокси?
<baronos> !proxy
<ubuntuhelp> Многие каналы в Ubuntu IRC запрещают доступ через !proxies, такие как !TOR и ввб (Java и т.д) шлюзы, из-за большого потока мусорных сообщений. Если Вы используете mibbit, попытайтесь перезайти на канал.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, установки - нетверк, не?
<Kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: самое забавное, что я это попробовал первым делом, и, скажу честно, это не пашет :(.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, знаю, не для всех прог.
<Sergey_IT> для апт - в его конфиге, к примеру
<Kyshtynbai> для апт я сделал, мерси
<Kyshtynbai> для баша бы сделать.
<Kyshtynbai> там можно экспортировать переменную окржуния SOCKS_SERVER или типа того
<Kyshtynbai> ТОлько это тоже не пашет.
<Kyshtynbai> Приходится проксичейном :(.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, в энвайроментах
<jlewka1> тест
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka1, Понг.
<Kyshtynbai> env | grep proxy
<Kyshtynbai> пусто :( .
<Kyshtynbai> и не гуглицца что-то нифига. Всё выдаёт как поднять прокси сервер на убунту...
<jlewka1> ели пркося прозрачная. то по идее надо ток перенаправить трафик на прокс и все?
<mayday> тест
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Fail!
<mayday> Ж(
<jlewka1> Kyshtynbai, тупо в качестве шлюза ее указывать не пробывал?)
<Kyshtynbai> не пробовал, но чото сомневаюсь...
<Kyshtynbai> таг. я в ребут, флешку испытаю... завтра на работе 12.04 всесто 12.10 надо накатить
<Kyshtynbai> А то гномшел 3.6 - буеее.
<[Raiden]> скачал пощупать http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1120/h_1353435738_2744065_24845f241b.png
<[Raiden]> они по умолчанию тюнинганули немного, нету индексации и таскбар иконками сразу
<[Raiden]> и меню ещё классическое по умолчанию, не дефолтное
<[Raiden]> А так в целом всё так же как в потюненой кубунте, только рпм и есть центр настроек
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Ну понг, и что?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai я же говорил что 12.10 не надо :D
<[Raiden]> неужели 3.6 хуже чем 3.4?
<[Raiden]> Хотя вы кажется уже что-то говорили
<baronos> мне трей не нравится как они сделали, остальное вроде ничего. но полностью рабочего гш3.6 тоже нет пока. все дистр с ним еще не релизы.
<[Raiden]> ясно
<baronos> хехе, nettalk для ирк в винде ниче так юзать можно)
<[Raiden]> у меня везде квирк. Со своей темой по цвету примерно как танго на лоре. Темная в общем.
<baronos> мне минимализм нужен)
<Kyshtynbai> Баронос прав, трей перепопячили черте во что и половина экстеншинов не пашет. И ошибки сыпюцца. Хотя и не падает.
<Kyshtynbai> Щас приду.
<shenmue> мда...
<shenmue> от гш другово и не ждал
<jlewka1> гш такая хорошая вещь? а то все ни как руки не дойдут попробывать...
<Kyshtynbai> Да все они одинаковые, на самом деле).
<Kyshtynbai> ну фактически).
<shenmue> скажем так. гном "для всех" теперь перешел в "гном для любителей"
<baronos> вот и славно)
<Kyshtynbai> я к тому, что если среда не падает и не глючит, то привыкнуть и настроить под себя можно хоть флаксбокс.
<baronos> аааа паника ртуть лезет
<[Raiden]> из стены полезли руки?
<shenmue> ты ее пил что ли?
<[Raiden]> У меня тут месяц назад лампа дневног освета кокнулась. А там пары ртути по идее. Неприятный как бы факт
<[Raiden]> ну эти, экономичные
<[Raiden]> В общем открыл окн ои пошел гулять ) Вроде жив здоров )
 * baronos думает по всей хате светодиодов напихать.
<baronos> колитку во дворе светодиод освещает питается от зарадки нокиа 3v вообщем освещает отлично )
<Kyshtynbai> умучаешься потолок сверлить).
<baronos> ну ниче, перфоратор же для чего то лежит))
<shenmue> ну прям щас и начинай
<baronos> щас спать завтра на работу
<dr_mx> скажите, а как назначить сочетанию клавиш вызов программ. Интересует "системный монитор"
<shenmue> в настройках клавиатуры или так и называется "сочетание клавиш"
<shenmue> легко загуглить
<dr_mx> как этот системный монитор называется?
<dr_mx> Через компиз попробую
<shenmue> в эбаут есть название?
<dr_mx> системный монитор
<shenmue> переводчкики такие переводчики
<shenmue> я лично в алакарте смотрел. это приблуд адля редктированя меню в гном 2 была
<dr_mx> и я такой - в лаунчпаде вслепую переводишь
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/6dOi4
<dr_mx> большое спасибо
<[Raiden]> в.. мне уже неудобно говорить где, по ctrl + esc
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> nfv rncnfb rfgxf gjzdbkfcm
<shenmue> блин
<shenmue> хм ведь когда в совершенстве знаешь два языка тоже иногда забываешь раскладку сменить =)
<[Raiden]> второй украинский?
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> нет матерный
<dr_mx> a  /usr перенести с правами на другой диск и на него указатель сделать. Это кошерно?
<shenmue> хм... дд и фстаб
<dr_mx> эмм?
<shenmue> тока сначала сделать копию а не переносить
<dr_mx> fstab там прописать что папка /usr uuid такой-то?
<[Raiden]> dr_mx: Это нормально если места на корне не хватило и ещё нормально для безопасности - можно будет часть системы держать в рид онли, если почитать.
<[Raiden]> в других случаях не надо
<dr_mx> Ок. Если софт ставлю попробовать. А он знимает места много в корне, то его директорию (софта) перенести на другой диск и указатель прилепить. Так пойдёт?
<dr_mx> А то под ноль забирает
<[Raiden]> ну и так пойдет, хотя первый вариант прямее )
<shenmue> это какой такой софт занимает много? игры?
<[Raiden]> мне больше нравится
<dr_mx> да, попробовал арену. А она почти всё скушала -снес
<shenmue> у мну 7 гигов под корневой. занято 4. это кде 64бит
<dr_mx> у меня также
<dr_mx> свободно 1,3Г
<[Raiden]> Это не показатель. Все по разному юзают
<[Raiden]> у меня в корне сча 12гб
<[Raiden]> занято
<shenmue> не забывай кэш апт чистить если у тебя инет хороший
<dr_mx> не забываю. Но не много даёт
<shenmue> можно бличбит поставить. он те мигом пару гигов освободит
<dr_mx> и, кстати. А можно автоматом чистить?
<dr_mx> Штошто?
<[Raiden]> лучше не забывайте делать раздел с запасом и всё.
<shenmue> bleachbit
<dr_mx> как на ubuntu ru советовали разбить, так и сделал
<[Raiden]> теперь будешь знать что не все советы одинаково полезны ) сделай юср отдельно. Плохо в этом ничего нет. Я просто не знал причину, поэтмоу обьяснил когда так делается.
<shenmue> это навроде аналога ccleaner для винды.
<[Raiden]> *когда в этом есть смысл
<dr_mx> так первый месяц в жизни с линуксом :)
<[Raiden]> сделай раздел рядом и потом либо всегда так будеш ьюзать либо объединишь в 1 по вкусу.
<[Raiden]> хотя можно и по разным девайсам разнести если надо. Ну короче по любому можно
<dr_mx> под usr?
<[Raiden]> угу
<shenmue> это мода новая usr отдельно выносить?
<[Raiden]> это скорее старая мода, но возможность выноса пока ещё есть
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> что значит пока еще есть?
<[Raiden]> это 1 из причин почему гентушники форкнули удев.
<[Raiden]> там какие-то зависимости пошли от софта в /usr
<shenmue> там еще не известно что они форкнули и как
<shenmue> и зачем вообще
<[Raiden]> что и почему известно
<shenmue> ибо всё работает
<shenmue> а ну да. сегодня читал. они копирайты затирают =) дежавю
<[Raiden]> мда
<[Raiden]> мы нвверное о разных вещах )
<shenmue> ну я читал что на опеннете пишут
<shenmue> там раззрабы удев так и сказали что красноглазые копирайты затирают
<[Raiden]>  В последние полгода многие разработчики дистрибутивов, не использующих systemd, отметили появление ряда негативных изменений в udev, таких как привязка к компонентам в директории /usr, прекращение поддержки unix-сокетов и отсутствие тестирования р
<[Raiden]> аботы со сторонними системами инициализации, что приводило к необходимости задействования обходных путей при использовании udev совместно с sysV-init.
<shenmue> а в убе systemd ?
<[Raiden]> нет, но сколько это продлится мне неизвестно.
<[Raiden]> народ из шапки меняет ключевые вещи, не только вид гнома. Наверное это и нужно делать. Т.к. всё устаревает и п осути юникс лайк тоже.
<[Raiden]> так что возможно скоро какие-то правила изменятся, например нельзя будет отключать юср )
<shenmue> главное home =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в общем то согласен.
<HarryShprottey> Здравствуйте
<HarryShprottey> Подскажите пожалуйста, пытался раздать инет по вафле, по интсрукции в последнем посте - http://habrahabr.ru/qa/5693/
<HarryShprottey> У меня ругалось что ошибка инициализации драйевера
<HarryShprottey> посмотрел когда, оказалось у меня не nl80211, а  bcm4313
<HarryShprottey> я поменяд в hostapd.conf, но при попытке запуска он опять к nl80211 обращается
<HarryShprottey> как быть?
<HarryShprottey> похоже все спят :)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-21
<tagezi> всем утра
<Kyshtynbai> Ку, братцыю
<Kyshtynbai> Спать хочу :( .
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: все хотят
<tagezi> ку
<jlewka> всем доброго утра)
<jlewka> и хорошего раб дня :)
<rtut> взаимно!!!!
<rtut> Да прибудет с Вами сила, всегда
<jlewka> ухаха
<jlewka> подскажите, в чем может быть проблема... почему то id и getent не видят доменных групп и пользователей, но при этом wbinfo -u\g\p\t отрабатывают правильно...
<jlewka> smb.conf
<jlewka> http://paste.pro/5162244
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ха ха, на офтопике тоже чехарда с шелами начилась ) http://classicshell.sourceforge.net/
<jlewka> млин, радует меня когда в статьях пишут, "если все впорядке то Вы увидите такой то список...", а вот что делать если этого списка нету, ни кто не пишет :)
<jlewka> или просто я такой особенный, а у других все всегда проходит без ошибок)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jlewka: я тоже часто нахожу "редкие" ошибки которых удругих нет )
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> re
<Kyshtynbai> Вот зараза. расширение из файрфокса включается, вылезает гномий промпт, мол "установить расширение", но тварь такая ничего после подтверждения не происходит...
<Hanno4ka> очень нужна вашапомощь)))
<Hanno4ka> ща расскажу поподробнее
<Hanno4ka> нужно восстановить груб, но вот update-grub выдает ошибку
<Hanno4ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1374265/
<Hanno4ka> отбой, починила)))
 * Hanno4ka чувствует, как потихониьку приближается к званию linux-гуру)))
<VMV> всем привет
<VMV> как сделать что нумпад при загрузке включен был в кде?
<tagezi> всем привет
<|rapidsp|> VMV: в настройках кейборда
<VMV> О_о и куда я смотрел...
<jlewka> млин, подскажите, а где в 10.04 кнопка "сделать хорошо"?
<jlewka> а то чего то найти не могу... помню где то Система - Параметры были, а терь не вижу(((
<SergeyIT> на компе есть кнопка "повер" - нажми на 5 сек., и будет хорошо и тихо
<adminn> при установке или удалении любого пакета в 12.10 в логе появляется вот это: http://pastebin.com/J0cvArMw пакеты устанавливаются, но сообщается об ошибке
<adminn> что делать?
<Hanno4ka> жуть, теперь в универах не учат си и всм Оо
<adminn> Hanno4ka, паскалъ навсегда
<Hanno4ka> )) вот тут рядом со мной сидит новичок линукса, одолжила ему свою загрузочную флешку с убунтой - теперь ставит)))
<Hanno4ka> продвигаем линух в массы))))
<Hanno4ka> а почему груб делает на загрузку 2 мемтеста?
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, потому что они разные, второй - без монитора
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: то есть без монитора?
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8   - вот команда, то есть работает через СОМ порт
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: а первый через что тогда работает?
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, стандартный ввод/вывод через монитор tty0
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, запусти, посмотри, я не пробовал
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, или сорсы найди и там посмотри ;)
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: а зачем такое извражение? ладно бы какие-то праметры для доступа к оперативке, но к монитку то зачем так?
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а почему нет - проверка памяти без монитора
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: ммм... ну будут у него в своей части опертивки храниться результаты, а дальше что делать? как посмотреть? или он все-таки кудата пишет оезультаты?
 * Hanno4ka не тролль, просто упорно пытается понять эту логику...
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, подключится к сом порту и смотреть вывод, в чем проблема?
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: но зачем? так можно сделать на все возможные порты...
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: почему тогда на то  же usb порт нету?
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, так он выдает данные на сом в стандарте дисплея (типа vt52), это заложено во всех нормальных операционках, когда машина работает без монитор
<SergeyIT> консоль в линуксе тоже в этом режиме работает, но это уже эмуляция сом порта
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: а что можно подключить в com-порт? у меня смутные догадки, что есть такие мониторы, которые не подключаются в tty0, а в com...
<Hanno4ka> таки я в портах не особо разбираюсь
<SergeyIT> подключается дисплей с rs232 интерфейсом (старые vt52, vt100...) или соединяется с другим компом, который может работать в качестве монитора
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: ммм... спасибо))) теперь моя логика может быть спокойна)))
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, кстати, никогда не проверял, но возможно при старте, при отсутствии видеокарты, линукс для ввода/вывода использует ttys0
<Kyshtynbai> какие кто доки знает кроме каиро?
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: в любом случае, вы удовлетворилы мое любопытство)))
<skai-falkorr> хух
<SergeyIT> что то и 3-х букв (
<skai-falkorr> вздох
<skai-falkorr> из трех букв
<skai-falkorr> заманался я
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: и что же ты делал такого, что устал?
<skai-falkorr> работу работал
<skai-falkorr> ревизия на носу. раз в 4 года праздник
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: да, действительно, делая работу можно сильно устать)
<Hanno4ka> а я тут уже не первый день воюю с нашим сеошником)
<Hanno4ka> так и не научился уходя на обед лочить компьютор, и это при том что подобное противоречит полису безопасности компании)
<Hanno4ka> а вообще, у меня просто руки зачесались пошутить над ним
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr: нормально это, год то високосный
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: а кем ты работаешь? наверное сисадмином?)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: тебя сильно волнует судьба сеошника?
<skai-falkorr> я в ребут
<skai-falkorr> не теряйте
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нас ребут а мы крепчаем
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну просто руки чешутся напакастить))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: что мешает реализовать хотелку?
<Hanno4ka> а ничего) уже третий день пакости ему делаю)))
<Neodammerung> что тут за вконтактик?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: как говорил К Прудков - Хочешь быть счастливым, будь им
<Hanno4ka> Neodammerung: это не вконтактик, это общение двинутых по фазе людей)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Neodammerung: тут междусобойчик
 * JohnDoe_71Rus 2 раза сносил drweb потому что он не видел 100% рабочий ключ. оказалось сам неправильно время на компе выставил
<Neodammerung> не, вполне вконтактик. ничего и близко к IT нет
<Hanno4ka> а как получается, что когда скай ребутается, он не уходит в офлайн, а просто меняет ник и away делает, а когда приходит, видит все сообщения, написанные, пока он ребутается? Оо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: у него где то висит сервачок. а он к нему цепляется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не помню как называется. оно еще и логи в отсутствие пишет
<Hanno4ka> Neodammerung: так хорошо же, никому ничего чинить\поднимать не надо))
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, сделай принт скрин рабочего стола, а все ярылки и папки перенеси в какую нить паку..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jlewka: старо. наверняка уже делала
<Hanno4ka> так я 2 раза делала ему из ярлычков сердечко)))
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, потом поменяй картинку рабочего стола на сделанный принт скрин
<Neodammerung> Hanno4ka: и думать
<Neodammerung> там и разучиваются думать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: какая у сеошника OS?
<jlewka> JohnDoe_71Rus, эх...(
<Hanno4ka> сегодня не получилось - он разместил их как ему надо, сделал принтскрин и поудалаял все)))
<Hanno4ka> семерка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: про сд-ром который денюжку выклянчивает знаешь?
<Hanno4ka> так я сегодня сделала ему на стол черный экран, увидела одну настоящую папку, сделала ее скрытой и добавила папочку "я скрылся"
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, поставь ему фридос
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: я что-то такое слышала
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: у нее из-за этого могут быть проблемы с админом
<Hanno4ka> так прикольно, он начал со мной бороться, но экран так и не лочит хД
<jlewka> а как бореться ?)
<Hanno4ka> но он еще и не знает, кто это все ему делает
<Hanno4ka> я ему шаманила с ярлычками на столе, он теперь их запринтскринтил и удалил, типа есть, но типа нету )))
<Hanno4ka> тепрь не выложу ярлычками сердечко)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему? скопируй принт скрин дома отредактируй и поставь с сердечком
<jlewka> сделай ему из сд-рома сову, которая каждый час будет время ему показывать)
<Hanno4ka> тут еще нужно успеть все быстро, чтобы не запалили)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стукачи кругом
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: надо подумать насчет такого тоже))
<Hanno4ka> но! все равно, нужно придерживаться разумных границ, так что программки такие врядли буду ему ставить
<Hanno4ka> сегодня посмотрю, как на скрытую папочку отреагирует
<Hanno4ka> а можно еще что-нить запустить такого, чтобы забивало оперативку)) например мой сортировщик, чтобы жутко тормозило все
<Hanno4ka> но это уже за слишком наверное
<jlewka> разошли от его имени письмо по отделу, с темой "я тебя люблю"
<Hanno4ka> )))
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: ты гений)))   :-*
<jlewka> я гений... пойду к начальству схожу, прибавку попрошу...
<ceo_> привет
<Hanno4ka> ceo_: а ты кто?
<SergeyIT> ceo
<Hanno4ka> ceo_: тебе тоже привет)
<ceo_> какую убунту ставить лучше
<Hanno4ka> 10.04
<Hanno4ka> самая-самая))) ИМХО
<SergeyIT> эта есть, а поновее
<jlewka> э..
<ceo_> и у меня есть
<jlewka> Оо
<jlewka> тогда 12.04
<Hanno4ka> я вот на 12.04 тоже очень хорошо (с gnome-session-fallback)
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, а у меня он лагает(
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: у меня только с ним не лагает) я тебе отдала все лаги с него))))
<ceo_> а 12.10 как?
<jlewka> спасиб... а то бы жизнь моя была бы скушна и не интересна...
<Hanno4ka> я думаю, что 12.10 еще сырая
<Hanno4ka> но это только мое ИМХО, прошу заметить
<Kyshtynbai> Хренов гном. Экстеншены не ставятся черз прокси хоть ты тресни.
<ceo_> о, то что надо! Будет чем развлекаться
<jlewka> Kyshtynbai, что такое экстеншены?
<Hanno4ka> ceo_: тебе нечего делать? отсортируй бинарник в 4 гига на джаве \на асме тоже приветсвуется\ )))
<Kyshtynbai> extensions.gnome.org
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: от английского "расширения"
<jlewka> Kyshtynbai, мой способ не пробывал наверное?)
<ceo_> зачем? Я лучше 100 гигов инфы с 8.04 затарю - пользы больше
<jlewka> про проксю в качестве шлюза)
<jlewka> спать охота...
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user Neodammerung вконтактик ищи по vk.com
<skai-falkorr> а кто сказал, что я добрый
<jlewka> твои обои :)
<NoOova> этот то добрый? этот вообще няшка
<NoOova> фу фу фу
<NoOova> O:-) приветствую господа
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr лапочка просто, я погляжу))))
<skai-falkorr> уууу
<skai-falkorr> депутатов напугали резиновым пистолетом
<Kyshtynbai> jlewka: какой способ?
<jlewka> адрес прокси в качестве шлюза поставить)
<skai-falkorr> @voice jlewka
<jlewka> Kyshtynbai, если прокся прозрачная то способ по идее должен работать
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, кикни кстати jlewka1
<skai-falkorr> @kick jlewka1
<NoOova> есть же Ghost!
<NoOova>  /msg nickserv ghost мой_второй_ник
<Hanno4ka> а что это скай сегодня всех кикает? Оо
<Hanno4ka> аа, уже прочитала)
<Hanno4ka> мм... а тут есть девушки? ну, кроме меня, конечно)
<NoOova> была котэ когдато
<NoOova> и щас иногда заходит
<[Raiden]> Тут давно не видел. А в жабере у федорщиков оп девушка и мантейнер рашен федоры вроде )
<[Raiden]> или женщина. Не знаю возраст :)
<skai-falkorr> а может и бабушка
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35394 - что-то мне кажется что приложения эти будут как новый наутилус или как эмпати.
<Kyshtynbai> посоны, как пустить весь не хттп траффик через сокс? невозможно рабоать :( .
<[Raiden]> выключи инет ваще. Говорят помогает работать.
<[Raiden]> А вообще не знаю.
<Hanno4ka> я насмотрелась на crhbyijns 3гном, на его описания, подумала, что клевая штука, но реально на моем ноуте прожил буквально пару минут. думается мне, тут тоже самое, идея хорошая, скринчики тоже, а по факту - неудобно как-то
<[Raiden]> Ну может мало времени дала. Я около месяца щупал. И почти привык )
<[Raiden]> Потом правда передумал. Но это как бы личное.
<Kyshtynbai> Я уж чего только не пробовал...
<skai-falkorr> опа-на. 7 серия третьего сезона hawaii five-0... началась не с трупа:)
<[Raiden]> боксёр http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/tragemata/25155229/1435217/1435217_original.gif
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, спс)
<jlewka>  /msg nickserv ghost jlewka1
<[Raiden]> jlewka: Девушка?
<[Raiden]> У нас тут соц опрос.
<jlewka> а льготы девушкам есть?
<[Raiden]> неа )
<[Raiden]> Ханночка компанию ищет :)
<jlewka> то есть мы ее уже не удовлетворяем?)
<[Raiden]> Мы так и не узнали ответ на мой вопрос :)
<jlewka> я еще думаю)))
<[Raiden]> хаха
<jlewka> а доказательства предъявлять надо будет?)
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<jlewka> )))
<jlewka> ладно, буду мальчиком)
<[Raiden]> хаха
<jlewka> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34695 даже захотелось поставить его...
<Hanno4ka> хочу себе такую штуку) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smPEQfxuHYU
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: то есть у меня нету льгот? тогда совсем не интересно(
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> и я не люблю девушек - они все дуры и стервы \ну, кроме моей сестры, конечно\
<[Raiden]> хехе
<Hanno4ka> я не искала компанию, я искала, кого поцарапать и за волосы потягать хД
<[Raiden]> :)
<skai-falkorr> Если посмотреть на дизайн GNOME 3, то можно заметить, что он очень сильно оптимизирован именно для работы на этих устройствах. Справедливо можно сказать, что GNOME 3 гораздо сильнее нацелен на работу с клавиатурой, чем любая из
<skai-falkorr> версий GNOME 2.
<skai-falkorr> Главная цель GNOME 3 – использование на ноутбуках и рабочих станциях.
<skai-falkorr> сильно. после всех коммитов с вырезанием функционала по причине "не раьотает с сенсорным вводом
<skai-falkorr> клавиатуры, блин
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: Сам себя не похвалишь - никто не похвалит (с)
<Hanno4ka> я так понимаю, я тут единственная девушка, единственная и неповторимая))))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: хвалят они себя дальше. так что мимо комментарий:)тут скорее "не обманешь - не продашь"
<Hanno4ka> я поэтому недолюбливала ская, когда думала, что он - девушка)
<jlewka> ))))))))
<jlewka> так что там на самом деле с 3 гномом? а то ни смотрел его еще даже.э..
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: костыльный он какой-то
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: юнити и то лучше
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: теперь ты можешь меня ненавидеть за то, что я злобная задница:)
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: я тебя теперь долюбливаю, очень-очень долюбливаю, ты же милашка ^_^
<tagezi> ))
<SergeyIT> Ханна скоро всех нас отсортирует на тех и этих и на диск закатает
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не скоро, если будет читать в также как и сейчас, в цикле побитно )))
<skai-falkorr> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_btrfs
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]:
<[Raiden]> ок, может пригодится...
<[Raiden]> В общем с релиза уменя используется, пока без проблем.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: мож ы можешь чтот  добавить в статейку
<[Raiden]> про apt-btrfs-snapshot нету и про то что следует соблюдать паттерн субтомов от каноникал что бы она работала. Или не сильно от него отходить
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: возьми и добавь
<[Raiden]> может позже напишу
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: большая красная кнопка "Загрузить пдф" не пашет http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/pdf
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/11/21/youtube/
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: это такая файловая система?
<tagezi> или она так задумана? о_О
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: пока не найдутся добровольцы на перевод руководства на 12.04
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: а ты писал?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: что писал?
<[Raiden]> ну это хавту )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: http://lenta.ru/news/2012/11/21/suicidetube/
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не.
<skai-falkorr> там ж подписано
<skai-falkorr> разве я похож на ребенка, который пишет ник на l33t, используя цифры, вместо букв
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: no offence
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: чего?
<jlewka> эт сетевая фс ?
 * skai-falkorr ж сказал, что он злобный:)
<[Raiden]> там ещё написано в начале что надо выносить бут если лзо сжатие, в 12.10 это не надо.
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: эт армейская фс. бтр же
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну так поправь:) кнопка войти есть
<skai-falkorr> большая и толстая
<[Raiden]> )
<jlewka> развиваться будет так же как и наше военная ОС ?)
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.ru/2012/10/kubuntu-1210-btrfs.html
<[Raiden]> у нас такой френдовый установщик, что нельзя выбрать все опции для фс или указать их вручную. Поэтому установка со сжатием требует обертки дял mount
<skai-falkorr> надо всетаки запустить fridge.ubuntu.ru
 * Hanno4ka почитала в блоге райдена про квейк)))
<Hanno4ka> я, помнится, перерыла весь инет, чтобы найти третьих героев на линукс, которые портированы)))) берегу их как зеницу ока
<[Raiden]> Автор ещё пишет что сжатие ускоряет чтение и запись. на самом деле скорость записи просядет.
<Hanno4ka> лежат во многих местах, и на диске, и на сиди, и в дропбоксе  и еще много где)))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: Запускаем Quake1 в класном качестве.
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> у меня есть клевый диск - 700 русских игр) теперь такого увы нету(
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: найдешь ошибку сам?
<[Raiden]> два с? )
<skai-falkorr> ага
<Hanno4ka> первая компьютерная игра, в которую я играла - DOOM
<skai-falkorr> это слово произошло от слова "класс" как "уровень". типо билеты первого класса - первоклассные билеты - классные билеты
<Hanno4ka> и я горжусь этим)
<skai-falkorr> а я в контру и танчики
<skai-falkorr> потом марио
<skai-falkorr> так.пойду в ребут
 * Hanno4ka влюбилась в ская видимо)))
<SergeyIT> сериал новый скоро выйдет - "Просто Ханночка"
<tagezi> =)
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: а с чего вдруг?
<SergeyIT> ты не знаешь? Здесь сценарист иногда бывает ;)
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: был в своё время сериал "Просто Мария" там тоже кто-то в кого-то влюблялся )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты слышал, в честь Сртугацких хотят улицу в Питере назвать )
<SergeyIT> и правильно
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: один из них же недавно умер (((
<SergeyIT> а второй 21 год назад
<Hanno4ka> их творения еще не проходят по школьной программе?
<Hanno4ka> очко)
<SergeyIT> и место хорошее есть, там где башня газпрома будет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а потом назовут в честь лесички-оборотня Пилевина? ))
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: их творения нельзя проходить в школе.. ну, впринципе как и Толстого, отбивает на всю жизнь любовь к классическим произведениям
 * Hanno4ka хочет показаться умной и поэтому промолчит
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: http://habrahabr.ru/post/65612/ читала? правда там быстрая сортировка
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: видела, правда  не читала подробно, просто краем глаза глянула)
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: он там упоминает что стрим медленный )))
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: и ещё, ночью нарыл, может ты тоже только глянула read() имеет перегруженые функции )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: стандартный java.io вообще медленный, это общеизвестный факт)
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: если нужна скорость, есть Java NIO \Java New In Out\
<tagezi> ну, андройд летает в джава, не чуть не хуже чем на си
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: я пока не изучила эти либы)
<tagezi> ну лан
<[Raiden]> а как на вики добавить пункт к содержанию статьи? я чайник.
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: если чего интересного нарою расскажу )) хотя тебя наверное скоро к нормальному проекту припахают и тебе будет не дотого )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: от тебя такое слышать даже странно
<tagezi> както так
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ну не знаю, сложно сказать)
<tagezi> **[[wiki:главная|Пользовательская документация »]]** \\
<SergeyIT> кто бы меня припахал, скучно (
<[Raiden]> мне всегда были пофиг веб технологии )
<SergeyIT> там ничего сложного, но вот забывается очень быстро (
<[Raiden]> tagezi: я не понимаю ) ест ьуже готовая статья, как вставить пункт скажем между вторым и третим? )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: там можно посмотреть готовый код странички
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1121/h_1353506772_2231400_79e8e26033.png
<[Raiden]> ок, сча посмотрю
<[Raiden]> tagezi: я не вижу там ничего такого
<tagezi> эм... дай сслку на статью
<[Raiden]> всё, методом тыка понял как.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, я никогда не знал.. открываешь исходник статьи, и смотришь как то что ты хочешь сделано уже
<tagezi> учить там бесмысленно, от вики к вики немного меняеться псевдокод
<[Raiden]> Ну я так и сделал. Скопировал код, увидел что появился второй такой раздел, значи то что мне надо )
<[Raiden]> дописал как умею ) Кто-нить поправит или сотрёт :) http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/использование_btrfs?&#установка_на_сжатую_fs
<tagezi> [Raiden]:
<tagezi> а как добавить компрессию в fstab там написано?
<[Raiden]> ну ниже вообще есть про фстаб. В общем-то пции монтирования те же и в строке и в фстаб
<tagezi> ну, лан.. я просто так.. читать влом, только твою правку прочел
<[Raiden]> compress-force=lzo  все файлы,  compress=lzo   - только те типы котоыре дарйвер посчитает нужным сжимать
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<tagezi> ну тогда скай посмотрит и скажет все свои фи ))
<tagezi> а так врде нормально
<[Raiden]> всё это такая штука тонкая.  Если ничего кроме того что уже есть вам не надо, т овам и сжатие не надо
 * SergeyIT раздумывает над экспериметом апгрейда 8.04 - 10.04 - 12.04
<[Raiden]> и снапшоты тоже - они кстати создают дор места.
<[Raiden]> жор
<tagezi> мне вообще кроме кансоли мало что нужно )
<[Raiden]> Я знаю 1 косяк котоырй ты можешь увидеть при таком обновлении.
<SergeyIT> какой?
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/6yABK
<[Raiden]> если дистр с гуи, то в 8.04 раскладка клавы всё ещё  в конфиге иксов, а сча она в /etc/default/keyboard
<[Raiden]> в некоторых случаях может понадобиться лайв , а то не сможешь залогиниться :)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, боян с большой бородой
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, да.. с 89 года )))
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], у меня основной - английский
<[Raiden]> ну гоу )
<SergeyIT> не.. пока подумаю, 10.04 еще до весны поддержирается, время есть
<tagezi> SergeyIT: но так как мне такие вещи попадаються очень редко, то для меня интересно ))) я вообще это тоолько позовчера прочел, когда читал журнал ПРОграмист
<Hanno4ka> а чего это скай так долго ребутится?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: у него програмно при ребуте вареники готовяться )
<|rapidsp|> блин с каких пор фокс не желает аутентифицироваться по сертификату?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я это где-то в 91-м читал, когда и винду увидел
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну.. ну.. ты старый и мудрый, а я вот только открываю для себя мир )
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, это ж процесс - ребутится - ребутится... не смог заребутится и т.д.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты что - молодой с иголками в одном месте
<tagezi> SergeyIT: злой ты морозко
<SergeyIT> tagezi, сейчас пойду домой и буду из 2 вязальных машин одну делать )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ) мануал потом сикнешь?
<tagezi> скинешь*
<SergeyIT> tagezi, может кино на ютюбе? )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, их читать громко вслух для лущшего понимания тяжело, лучше текстом )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, жену попрошу - свяжет полотно с текстом
<[Raiden]> tagezi: хороший линк про виндовс. Это должно показать тем людям котоыре пишут то не нунжно, это не нужно, что так можно ибыло и до сих пор в голом досе остаться.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а SergeyIT говорит что баян =)))
<scrimmer> йо всем
<[Raiden]> не баян , а классика :)
<scrimmer> ?
<[Raiden]> scrimmer: http://goo.gl/6yABK
<scrimmer> я им и говорю, зачем вам эта винда, которая кушает целый 1м дискового пространства...
<[Raiden]> Угу, на кол всех.
<[Raiden]> 640кб хватит для всех, интернет не нужен (с) и то и то Билл Гейтс.
<scrimmer> вот чертяка, как обманул то всех
<scrimmer> вчера на хабре понравилась тема, де компутер 1951 года собрали
<mayday> ламповый
<scrimmer> с перфокарты программы загружать - это мощно
<mayday> :)
<tagezi> scrimmer: а ещё раньше програмировалось путём впаивания новых ламп )
<tagezi> scrimmer: прикинь как тяжело было им убунту собирать с юнити )
<scrimmer> хм, особенно обновления выпускать
<scrimmer> а юнити отваливалась вместе с компизом, а компиз отваливал сразу пол компа?
<[Raiden]> http://newsinphoto.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/electrop.jpg
<scrimmer> ох уж эти инди...
<scrimmer> время ребута
<scrimmer> и снова вечер добрый, господа
<andrex> чего ты нам принес виндоюзер?
<skai-falkorr> а давайте рататуя посмотрим
<scrimmer> andrex, а вот ненадо, я не виндоюзер на данный момент, даже пруф есть
<scrimmer> andrex, а так - лучи добра и счастья
<skai-falkorr> с такими лучами надо в туалете сидеть
<andrex> аа ну ты оповещай, когда скачеш то, в газуту пиши чтоль)
<andrex> е*
<andrex> только не в туалете
<scrimmer> в туалете я занимаюсь чтением.. да какая разница то
<andrex> а я вот вчера победил 15 хп ноутбуков
<tagezi> andrex: они на тебя нападали? )
<scrimmer> раненые есть?
<andrex> ага, и новел бо мозгам стучал своей сусе
<andrex> по
<scrimmer> а ты странный...
<andrex> да ты тож
<andrex> всем мы такие
<andrex> раненых нет убитые есть, suse убилось
<scrimmer> http://habrahabr.ru/post/159679/ - слов нету
<scrimmer> andrex, ты зарегистрирован на хабре?)
<andrex> ахха, глаза на затылке чтоль
<andrex> scrimmer: нет
<scrimmer> жаль
<scrimmer> andrex, ты замечал, какой паралон мягкий?
<andrex> да
<scrimmer> хм, неожидал
<andrex> угу сам удивляюсь
<andrex> а ещё я знаю что земля имеет форму шара
<scrimmer> 8|
<mayday> и откуда такие познания :)
<tagezi> andrex: твоё знание устарело
<andrex> а я с луны упал
<scrimmer> и как там щас ?
<scrimmer> или ты давно?
<andrex> а лет 100500 назад
<scrimmer> нет, всетаки ты действительно странный
<scrimmer> ребят, есть кто зарегистрированный на хабре не как рид-онли?
<andrex> есть но не сознаются))
<skai-falkorr> от блин
<skai-falkorr> прочел команды в трон легаси, что были в хистори
<artus> хее
<skai-falkorr> ./проверка_на_безумие
<skai-falkorr> vi ~/завещание.txt
<skai-falkorr> флин был готов ко всему:)
<Kyshtynbai> Эх... как же трафег по сокс отправить весь...
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: privoxy
<andrex> tor?
<skai-falkorr> при должной настройке отправит хттп и хттпс по сокс
<skai-falkorr> в комплекте с тором или вручную прокси забить соксовую
<Kyshtynbai> skai-falkorr: andrex : мерси, я всё это попробую.
<Kyshtynbai> а вот бы сделать отдельный интерфейс, и на него что-то пускать, а что-то нет, вот это было бы круть.
<[Raiden]> виртуальыне ифейсы можно делать
<skai-falkorr> сделай
<[Raiden]> мне кажется
<skai-falkorr> ктож запрещает
<skai-falkorr> можно
<skai-falkorr> я тут на днях как раз видел инструкцию
<skai-falkorr> по виртуальным сетевым тырфесам
<skai-falkorr> но это все лирика
<skai-falkorr> пора спать
<Kyshtynbai> а вот надо погуглить, кстате, вы меня обнадёжили).
<[Raiden]> пляшите или рыдайте - кому как больше нравится http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35400
 * andrex воздержался от того и другого
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> 1 недостаток правда останется. муттер нелзя заменить на вменяемый вм , т.к. привязан к ГШ
<[Raiden]> и нельзя выключать композит
<[Raiden]> *как минимум 1
<Scrimmer> иииихаааа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ubuntu 10.04. bluetooth заглушка usb. сервис bluetooth не стартует после рестарта. зато вручную запускается и запускается после сна
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ну, поставился?
<Scrimmer> tagezi, да) даже юнити работает адекватненько) тьфу тьфу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где поковырять что бы сразу после ребута тоже работало
<tagezi> Scrimmer: оно всегда работает адекватно, если руки не от тазобедреных суставоа
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: гугл? ))
<Scrimmer> блин, теперь пингвин не сворачивается в область, не знаю как называется, де значек почты на лаунчере сверху
<Scrimmer> и закрывается :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: а чего у гугла конкретно спросить
<Scrimmer> tagezi, интересный факт - я юнити не трогал, но она перестала пахать
<tagezi> Scrimmer: он и не сворачивается больше, они его отковыряли послостью от туда
<Scrimmer> я хочу приковырять его обратно(
<tagezi> Scrimmer: с++, питон, баш ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: sudo update-rc.d bluetooth enable делал для профилактики
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да не, ко мне бесмысленно, я его выковырял у себя полностью, он мне не нужен.. у меня дома сетка через вафлю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: мне для ушей
<tagezi> aaa.. интересная идея.. нужно будет подумать ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если адаптер в usb передернуть тоже заводится нормально
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты вычестил от мусару её?
<Scrimmer> ее - кого ?
<Scrimmer> бунту?
<Scrimmer> вплане линз лишних?)
<Scrimmer> о, синаптик поставить забыл
<JohnDoe_71Rus> его первым стаить надо
<Scrimmer> э, а как терминал вызвать клавишами - ctrl + alt + t?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: уши работают, только пришлось пульс вернуть
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: я пульс и не удалял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда не должно быть проблем с ушами
<[Raiden]> интересный теск экст4 с некоторыми опциями http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ext4_linux35_tuning&num=1
<andrex> нажать контр альт т?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: )) http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1121/h_1353518332_8788411_601c7d2658.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: китайские товарищи прислали уши и адаптер. :)
<Scrimmer> странная эта ваша убунта
<Scrimmer> тепрь все нормально
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ну, нефиг виндо пользоваться и всё нормально будет )
<Scrimmer> а как же игры...
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты себе просто карму плохую сделал ))) день в винде -2 к карме )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: бросай игры.. учи пхп и js
<Scrimmer> да я играю то только вп ару новых игр, и все
<tagezi> Scrimmer: угу.. зайди в контакт на 5 минут - потеряй час жизни, открой игрушку на 15 минут - вычеркни из жизни неделю )))
<Scrimmer> да нифига, это MMO игры в минус жизнь делают
<Scrimmer> а обычные - так, пару часиков, да и + надоедает быстро, какая игра бы не была
<tagezi> Scrimmer: да, а может это были именно те пару часов, когда бы ты придумал вконтакт и стал бы милионером )
<Scrimmer> ну, этого мне уже не узнать
<tagezi> прикинь как обидно
<tagezi> Scrimmer: учи пчп и js... можно ещё потихоньку java
<tagezi> Scrimmer: будешь красивые сайты делать )
<Scrimmer> java в универе, php и так учу, до js не добрался еще толком
<Scrimmer> кстати, а что скажешь о ruby ?
<tagezi> ничего, я ещё не читал на нём тестов прог
<[Raiden]> когда я вижу что-то на руби, оыбчно хочется поворчать: ну вот сча ещё 1 язык доставится.
<[Raiden]> А так вроде то что попадалось работало
<scratchx[x]> кто в go играет?
<tagezi> а о нем вообще ничего не знаю.. и если честно и не очень хочеться пока, и так много задачь стоит
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: я играю )
<tagezi> иногда
<tagezi> когда партнёр хороший )
<[Raiden]> у меня есть некоторое подозрение что  жс и qml будут интересней. Кстати, jolla таки представила форк миго и помимо возможности запуска софта для андройд можно писать конкретно под него приложения на qt
<tagezi> чо за привычка лезть в приват (
<[Raiden]> и скорее всег отам будут опять же биндинги для js и qml
<scratchx[x]> ну канал как бы не про го
<scratchx[x]> )
<[Raiden]> всё сказанное имхо
<Kyshtynbai> А вы знаете, что гномьи расширения через проксю не ставяцца? знайте.
<Kyshtynbai> Так что новость годная.
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: ну можешь мне малех обьяснить?
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: а пакет какой юзаешь для игры?
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: я в живую играю
<shenmue> всемпыщ
<Scrimmer> шенму, привет
<Scrimmer> shenmue, ты, случаем, на хабре не зареган ?
<shenmue> сегодня на разборе "враг государтсва"
<shenmue> зареган
<Scrimmer> не как рид-онли?)
<shenmue> а понятия не имею
<Scrimmer> ты регался по инвайту?
<Scrimmer> или просто взял, и зарегался?
<shenmue> не помню
<Scrimmer> го в приват
<shenmue> влом
<shenmue> я кино смотрю
<shenmue> тем более не помню даже аккаунт
<Scrimmer> да что ж такое Т_Т
<scratchx[x]> а можно как то сделать чтоб панель сверху (гном) была на активном монике
<scratchx[x]> у меня щя два монитора и панель при подключении телика убегает туда
<scratchx[x]> как бы на телике киношку смотрю а на ноуте панели нет проги то как запускать?
<shenmue> f1
<scratchx[x]> и че
<Scrimmer> гы, сварил пельмени
<Scrimmer> упс, не туда
<tagezi> )
<shenmue> альт ф1 меню
<[Raiden]> в г2 у меня были панели на дефолтном монике. Наверное и сча так можно
<[Raiden]> баловался первое время 2 мониторами. Когда тфт прикупил. )
<Scrimmer> да, виснит безбожно
<Scrimmer> не туда
<[Raiden]> Нет, ты попал )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты не в курсе как geany настраивается?
<[Raiden]> неа
<tagezi> [Raiden]: жаль спасибо...
<[Raiden]> пж )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], бувай
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-22
<TomFarr> тест
<ubuntuhelp> TomFarr, Понг понг понг...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://netupd8.com/w8img2/preview-new-launcher-icons.png иконки для Ubuntu Software Center и Software Updater не кажутся знакомыми?
<jlewka> всем привет
<TomFarr> кря
<artus> не спитцо? ))
<TomFarr> угу
<artus> хех
<Kyshtynbai> Посоны, как если какой-то флаг чтобы анзип форсироанно создавал директорию для анзипуемого?
<jlewka> утро же...
<ei-grad> inkvizitor68sl: С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! :-D
<Kyshtynbai> а я с раб-ты ушел, мне терь пофигу).
<Kyshtynbai> Яндесоид, поздравляю!
<inkvizitor68sl> ei-grad, спасибо
<Kyshtynbai> *к
<jlewka> inkvizitor68sl, с днем рождения :)
 * ei-grad подло сдал инквизитора, хехе :-)
<inkvizitor68sl> надо было дольше спать хД
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka, пасиб
<ei-grad> как мне нравятся последние топики в рассылке LXC... я прямо тащусь...
<ei-grad> [lxc-devel] [PATCH] Rewrite lxc-ls in python
<ei-grad> например)
<inkvizitor68sl> гы
<Hanno4ka> всем утра!!!!
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, лучше бы пива..  либо девочку... либо убунту новую... либо лета... а то утра...(
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: а вот мне бы мальчика(
<Hanno4ka> первый кофе заварим покрепче (с)
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, СЕОошника окучивай :)  когда опять отойдет от компа, оставь ему записку на раб столе "Хочешь страстного жд тебя в кладовой в 16:00"
<jlewka> а потом когда он туда придет, запри его там и не выпускай, пока не согласиться на тебе жениться...
<Hanno4ka> а ха хД
<Hanno4ka> вот только я не хочу замуж
<Hanno4ka> ха, только вспомнили его, так тут и оно )))) только что пришел на работу
<jlewka> фига се, а нас штрафует за опоздания...(
<artus> ибо нефиг опаздывать
<jlewka> последний раз  50% от премии забрали... за пару опазданий до 10 минут..
<Hanno4ka> у нас свободный график работы, так и прописано в контракте)
<jlewka> пару эт 17...
<artus> jlewka, как вариант, открывай свою контору, буш там директором, будеш не опаздывать а задерживатцо :)
<jlewka> artus, эт все в планах :) кстати, как с фрилансерством у админов ?)
<Hanno4ka> время работы - с 7 утра до 8 вечера, обязательно быть в офисе с 11 до 16, отрабатывать 8 часов в день, обед час с 12 до 15
<artus> jlewka, фриланситцо :D
<jlewka> )))
<jlewka> ну хорошо)
<Hanno4ka> мне тут hr-манагер по сектрету сказала, что у нас в беларуси программисты зажравшиеся, их зарплатами уже не переманить к себе, а только плюшками из соцпакетов
<jlewka> эх.. программиста из меня не вышло(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jlewka: для тех кто в танке что такое "страстное жд"?
<jlewka> там должно быть, "... страстного секса жду ..."
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шайтан seo кодирование )
<jlewka> ))))
<Hanno4ka> я придумала, поставлю ему тему на винду в розовых тонах и цветочками-сердечками)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> запалишься
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: в какую программу он после обеда запускает? поменять ярлык на мульт с масяней )
<Hanno4ka> он в ворде и хроме сидит постоянно
<artus> человек сидяжий в ворде - потеря для общества
<Hanno4ka> может такоую? http://windows.microsoft.com/ru-RU/windows/lovebirds-download-theme тут нужен чисто мужской глаз для выбора)))
<Hanno4ka> еще есть тема с намеком - кролики, любовь у животных тоже подойдет)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://windows.microsoft.com/ru-RU/windows/anhsinputzu-download-theme LOL
<Hanno4ka> вообще нужно покачать у винды темки и стащить обои оттуда)
<Hanno4ka> но нужна темка чтобы поиздеваться над парнем же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тебе лицензионно свободных обоев мало?
<Hanno4ka> http://windows.microsoft.com/ru-RU/windows/valentine-download-theme то что нужно)))
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<baronos> О_о у нас теперь виндо-темы на убунту встают?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: ну обойки они везде обойки
<Hanno4ka> ммм, как сделать в гноме(типа втором), чтобы обои на рабочем столе менялись из выбранных?
<baronos> у меня перестала убунту на нетбуке тормозить, и все после того как я на орал вчера на него :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там в настройке вроде птица была
<Hanno4ka> в настройках обоев есть такая штука, но она берет стандартные, а я хочу свои
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: укажи папку куда скинь свои
<baronos> Hanno4ka в юнити есть вроде апплеты для своих обоев которые менятся будут. в гш есть расширение такое же.
<Hanno4ka> http://ipic.su/3MeR
<Hanno4ka> то же самое, но мои обойки и менять раз в час, например
<Hanno4ka> у меня gnome-session-fallback, причем без эффектов всяких
<Hanno4ka> гуглить не хочу - гугл меня не пошлет гуглить)) или еще куда-нибудь подальше
<Hanno4ka> все равно придеся апплет ставить?
 * Hanno4ka все-таки пошла гуглить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто тут спрашивал, какой язык учить. например http://progr.smu.tsu.ru/participans )
<Hanno4ka> и я снова с вами))
<tagezi> всем привет
<Hanno4ka> tagezi, ку))))
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ку )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=3a783310155b4e94
<Scrimmer> ты знал
<Scrimmer> вот ты знал, что я именно в эту минуту зайду сюда
<tagezi> чо?
<Scrimmer> да я спал, и только вот монитор врубаю
<Scrimmer> только открываю чат и твоя ссылка
<tagezi> Scrimmer: почитай, это интересно ))
<Scrimmer> спасибо, щас расчехлюсь
<tagezi> там фидео есть )
<Scrimmer> еще и видео? о_0
<tagezi> ну посмотреть как это работает
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а подсветку закрывающего тега я так и не нашёл.. но если у тебя теги разнесены, то слева у тебя есть (межде номером и кодом) докуда длиться открывающий тег и, можно вообще, лишний код позакрывать
<tagezi> между*
<MrKritik> ребят. как скрыть временно ос из grub?
<SergeyIT> MrKritik, закомментировать в /boot/grub/grub.cfg нужные строчки. Только права сначала руту на запись этого файла дать
<SergeyIT> и не ошибиться при этом
<SergeyIT> копию не забудь сделать
<jlewka> а я думал его нельзя ручками уже редактировать...
<SergeyIT>  jlewka, если хочется - всё можно
<MrKritik> SergeyIT: для обновления списка достаточно update-grub?
<jlewka> MrKritik, скорее он тебе затрет твои изминения)
<jlewka> е*
<MrKritik> jlewka: я и хочу перед правкой все обновить
<SergeyIT> апдейт переписывает заново этот файл
<jlewka> ну тогда да, update-grub иди update-grub2
<jlewka> чем они отличаются хз)
<MrKritik> похоже не придется править. нет в списке windows. не могу боятся теперь за то, что нагрянет проверка
<jlewka> а кака как проверка все проверяет?
<SergeyIT> MrKritik, от нормальной проверки так не спрячишься
<MrKritik> SergeyIT: да проверка так себе. скорее всего )
<Scrimmer> tagezi, фига чтука полезная :))
<MrKritik> да тут бблин вообще нету винды. а говорили есть. просто пустой ntfs раздел
<jlewka> а удалить?
<MrKritik> раздел?
<SergeyIT>  jlewka, update-grub2 это линк на update-grub
<tagezi> Scrimmer: если с умом сделаешь, будешь очень быстро новые файлики делать )))
<Scrimmer> ))
<Hanno4ka> http://www.zazzle.com/vi_quick_reference_mug-168770754576713946
<SergeyIT> MrKritik, вот за пустой раздел тебя и посодють - куда дел вин!!!
<MrKritik> SergeyIT: в раше вполне возможно.
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ещё геани шаблоны поддерживает, покури и этот вопрос.. если у тебя несколько проектов с разными шапками можно будет удобно
<MrKritik> кстати. ntfs может  конвертнуть без потери файлов. или это фантастика? )
<MrKritik> на ext{3,4}
<MrKritik> можно*
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: да, по ви нужна шпора ))) только на кружку она не влезет )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: плагины подёргай.. кстати там есть плагин для макросов и есть для скриптов, на основе их может можно сделать подсветку, если очень нужно
<SergeyIT> MrKritik, 1 раз можно, но файлов не найдешь
<SergeyIT> tagezi, спасибо, а то спички кончились, подсветить нечем ;)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: эм.. прости, не тому кинул ))))
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, круто :)
<jlewka> SergeyIT, понятно, а я для надежности две команды всегда запускал)
<Scrimmer> tagezi, надо будет поспрашивать насчет закрытия тегов...
<Scrimmer> жаль на хабре зареган как ридонли, там бы ответили
<tagezi> Scrimmer: плагины подёргай.. кстати там есть плагин для макросов и есть для скриптов, на основе их может можно сделать подсветку, если очень нужно
<tagezi> это тебе было )
<Scrimmer> да я понял уже :D
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT, привет
<Hanno4ka> http://www.zazzle.com/lq_mousepad-144071751139310868 тоже прикольно)))
<Scrimmer> jlewka, привет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.zazzle.com/suse_tatoo_mousepad-144305874909536468 для ская
<Hanno4ka> http://www.zazzle.com/unix_linux_command_cheat_sheet_mouse_pad-144019645494571217 это получше)))
<tagezi> только туда нужно значек юнити всунуть )
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: а с маном iptables на руском нет? )
<Scrimmer> JohnDoe_71Rus, привет, ты зареган на хабре ?)
<Hanno4ka> там можно свои картинки добавлять на некоторые продукты
<Hanno4ka> есть еще майка с меню груба))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Scrimmer: "не ищи меня вконтакте, водноклассниках нас нету"
<Scrimmer> JohnDoe_71Rus, да я инвайтик хочу :)))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, для манов - туалетная бумага
<Hanno4ka> хахаха, http://www.zazzle.com/android_apple_dark_shirt-235579272842893367
<tagezi> SergeyIT: для iptables придёться по многу сразу отматывать, разоренье )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, маны изучают в тихой, спокойной обстановке )
<jlewka> Scrimmer, привет
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, заказывала там? что у них с доставкой?)
<MrKritik> я бы купил такой t-shirt.
<jlewka> http://www.zazzle.com/babys_first_c_program_hello_world_t_shirts-235489859508198131 тож прикольно)
<tagezi> MrKritik: не, футболка должна быть с надписью Jack Wolfskin, ну, на или хотя бы, Petzl )
<MrKritik> летом се куплю. ша без толку. в свитере хожу
<MrKritik> может свитер такой есть )
<MrKritik> надо бабушку попросить свзяать
<SergeyIT> MrKritik, ну так связать можно
<MrKritik> баааб,  я просил андроид, а не оленя
<Hanno4ka> jlewka, не, не заказывала, вот хочу себе к праздникам с логотипчиком джавы кружку, и не знаю, как они с доставкой(
<Hanno4ka> на крайняк закажу в убунтушопе
<Hanno4ka> правда уже тогда с логотипчиком убунты) но точно знаю, что дойдет, я диски себе заказывала))))
 * JohnDoe_71Rus хотел футболку intrepid но поздно приобщился к электронной коммерции
<MrKritik> Hanno4ka: не проще заказать одну кружку со всеми логотипами?
<tagezi> не проще ли пойти в ближайший фото салон и напечатать то что хочеться? )
<SergeyIT> MrKritik, для всех логотипов и самовара не хватит
<Hanno4ka> tagezi, нет, тут печать отвратительная по качествы, это раз, и я хочу себе travel mug, это два, а тут таких нету(
<MrKritik> Hanno4ka: сколько доставка стоит?
<MrKritik> SergeyIT: самовар с логотипом java. что-то в этом есть ))
<Hanno4ka> MrKritik, я заказывала себе когда еще они бесплатно раздавались))
<MrKritik> надо ребенка завести. там крутые детские футболки есть.
<Hanno4ka> Оо
<tagezi> )))
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: купи белую кружку и зайди в полиграфию.и будет тебе хоть маскоты жава в гейском сексе
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: travel mug стоит 190 рублей в среднем. на озоне
<MrKritik> можно заказать футболку с большим qr кодом.
<Hanno4ka> кому моник помыть? http://www.magic-grodno.by/images/stories/slideshow/clear_monitor.html
<Hanno4ka> тишина, и косы с мертвыми стоять ))
<inkvizitor68sl> ууг
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: предлогаешь обсудить сортировку? )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi, а тебе это все еще интересно? если да, то можно))
<HarryShprottey> Здравствуйте
<SergeyIT> tagezi, Hanno4ka уединяетесь, разрешаем )
<HarryShprottey> Подскажите пожалуйста. Пытаюсь раздать интернет по wi-fi. Делаю по инструкции в последнем посте.  http://habrahabr.ru/qa/5693/
<Hanno4ka> HarryShprottey, и тебе тожн
<HarryShprottey> Всё это дело поместил в start.sh
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ну, я немного отвлёкся на асм, завершу продолжу копаться
<HarryShprottey> при запуске ругается на драйвер. Оказалось он у меня не nl80211 а  другой. Я его указал в hostapd
<Hanno4ka> tagezi, Оо мне нравится твой подход )))
<HarryShprottey> а при запуске скрипта он всеравно берёт nl80211 как быть?
<HarryShprottey> проводной интернет eth0
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, может в логах что есть
<HarryShprottey> Да, сейчас скину логи и конфиги
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, это на форуме лучше
<jlewka> HarryShprottey, кинь его в  	
<jlewka> Суперменю    300
<jlewka> ой не то :)
<jlewka> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf сюда попробуй кинуть этот модуль
<HarryShprottey> Вот хостапд http://paste.pro/5162303
<HarryShprottey> dhcpd.conf http://paste.pro/5162304
<HarryShprottey> вот start.sh http://paste.pro/5162305
<jlewka> а зачем вначале включаешь нат, а потом закрываешь?
<HarryShprottey> я не знаю. Делаю по мануалу всё
<HarryShprottey> слабопредставляю вообще что такое нат
<HarryShprottey> А как можно узнать какой драйвер wi-fi?
<Hanno4ka> не будет нашему сеошнику страстного в 16.00 сегодня)
<tagezi> о_О
<Hanno4ka> да сегодня уже залочил ноут, когда на обед ушел)
<Hanno4ka> только не успела посмотреть, стоит ли у него пароль)
<andrex> ушел или ушла? или ушло
<tagezi> не, он ушёл, а она не успела
<Hanno4ka> ушел
<andrex> аа а то я не вписался в мысль предложения, вобщем 1 сообщение не прочел))
<Hanno4ka> хД
<Hanno4ka> я - оно
<andrex> а я они
<tagezi> не, вы оба флудеры )
<andrex> +1
<Hanno4ka> у нас в семье принято, когда уходишь, говорить "я пошел", так говорю я, мама и моя сестра)
<SergeyIT> а чего не "пошлО"?
<Hanno4ka> оно всегда какое-то неживое
<tagezi> это смотря наким соусом поливать
<Hanno4ka> ну да, лкчше всего небесно-голубым
<Hanno4ka> оно тогда вкуснее
 * tagezi ушло компилить дальше
<Hanno4ka> tagezi, асм?
<tagezi> угу
<Hanno4ka> я уже думала, ты ушел в глубокий дебаг)
<Hanno4ka> и что ты там компилишь?
<tagezi> да, так, примерчик небольшой, подсчет в сопроцесоре и вывод в консоль.. впринципе всё просто, если не считать что я жутко не внимательный )
<Hanno4ka> мм.. то  есть у тебя там 2 потока? или разные задачи запускаешь?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: девушка, вы меня переоцениваете
<Hanno4ka> ну почему же, сделать 2 потока на асме как пальцем об асфальт
<Hanno4ka> 5 строчек, не  больше
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: сможешь изобразить сортировку Хана многопоточную?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: у вас на работе своя техподдержка или приходяща?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi, а что за сортировка? я о такой не слышала...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сортировка это сейчас мода в программировании
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ))) http://neerc.ifmo.ru/wiki/index.php?title=%D0%A1%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%A5%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus, ммм... зачем техподдерка у девелоперов? но хз... а почему интересуешься?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: ну если программа или комп не работают. по опыту знаю что те кто пишут редко когда могут отремонтировать
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus, в этом ты прав, я не шарю в компах) а вообще у нас 2 админа есть, и своя серверная тоже)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> во. админы и есть техподдержка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чаще всего
<Hanno4ka> tagezi, ммм... очень интересно, а где нарыл?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: со мной ребята учились, в программеры пошли, а из меня не получилось
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus, так зачем тебе наша техподдерка?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: не поверишь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: ваша поддержка мне незачем
<Hanno4ka> tagezi, поверю, вероятность любого события больше 0 и меньше 1))))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: на ютубе клип увидел :) про сортировку
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus, а зачем спрашивал? просто я ну очень любопытная
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: в гугле )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: а я тоже любопытный
<Hanno4ka> tagezi, а ссылкой на ютубчик не поделишься?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: вероятность любого события 50 на 50 случится или нет )
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: эм.. https://www.youtube.com/
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus, нет, вероятность любого события варьируется, иногда близка к 0, но никогда не равна 0
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: или ты меня попутала с кем?)
<SergeyIT>  JohnDoe_71Rus, 100% что случится худшее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: это синдром Мерфи )
<SergeyIT> это жизнь )
<tagezi> свами страшно жить
<Hanno4ka> tagezi, хм... тогда уточню запрос: ссылкой на видео про сортировку, который ты посмотрел и из корого узнал про сортировку хана
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: про сортировку хана я узнал из википедии
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT, но он не всегда работает))
<tagezi> Hanno4ka:
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%D0%BB%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BC_%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B8
<Hanno4ka> <JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: на ютубе клип увидел :) про сортировку, чорд, это же не от тебя сообщение было)))
<tagezi> 15:30:53         tagezi | Hanno4ka: или ты меня попутала с кем?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: я просто подумал. твой сеошник сам додумался лочить комп или подсказал кто в курилке
 * Hanno4ka мало кофе пьет видимо
<Kyshtynbai> Я продался копирастам: купил книгу на литресе :( .
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, надо же так низко пасть )
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, я тоже покупаю, жена читает
 * Hanno4ka сделала вид, что верит, что SergeyIT покупает книги исключительно для жены...
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, для себя я качаю с других мест, больше специальные, или покупаю бумажные
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: не, я себе. Домашние у меня из всех современных вещей осилили только интеренет(кое-каг), пульт от тельавизора да планшет, фильмы смотреть. А жены у меня не ма). Но нового Акунина мне совесть не позволила коварно качнуть с
<Kyshtynbai> флибутсы). Тем более што стоит книга дикие деньги, стосороксемь рупий.
<tagezi> 147 рупий = 30 рублей
<tagezi> примерно )
<SergeyIT> на литресе рупии не принимают
<Hanno4ka> есть ли тут люди, которые пользовались callibre?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну я онлан не покупаю.. никак не могу отвыкнуть от бумажных книг ((( диназавр наверное
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: артус пользовал
<SergeyIT> бумажные самые удобные )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi, я тоже предпочитаю бумажные, с ними можно ходить в... в разные места, короче, можно ходить) и почитывать там
<Kyshtynbai> "press super+return"
<Kyshtynbai> а што у нас такое реторн-то?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ну с планшетом тоже можно ходить в .. )
<Kyshtynbai> бэкспейс чтоль?
<artus> tagezi, планшетами подтиратцо неудобно
<artus> они твердые
<Kyshtynbai> artus: опередил).
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: если сидеть с книгами в "разных местах" подолгу, а это не сложно если книжка интересная. то плохо становится кровообращению в определенных областях
<Hanno4ka> вопрос такой, если у меня есть книги в pdf  и djvu, можно их в epub переделать?
<artus> мона
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: имхо проще найти уже переделанные. потому как в pdf и djvu часто обычные сканы бывают
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai,  return раньше раньше была клавиша на клаве, а на доп.клаве - enter, щас обе ентер
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: в джвю всегда обычные сканы
<artus> и вообше, бред про берегите лес, берегите книги такой бред фееричный, учитывая что вопервых лес это восполнимый ресурс, и тайги им в качестве дров лет на 500 хватит, а за это время еще чтолько же раз по столько же вырастет, а
<artus> вовторых на уголь дерева жжетцо в нереальные разы больше
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<Kyshtynbai> не, не працюе. Перехватывает видать что-то.
<artus> Hanno4ka, http://ebook.online-convert.com/convert-to-epub извращайсо
<Hanno4ka> artus, спс, я вспомнила этот сайт, я на нем мп3 в огв переделывала, когда лень было кодеки ставить))
<Ker[nel]> Добрый день, товарищи. Прошу помощи по следующему вопросу: нужно создать в ubuntu server 12.04 29 виртуальных интерфейсов с разными mac-адресами и назначить им айпишки из одной подсети, при стандартной настройке в /etc/network/interfaces в итоге при запуске интерфейсов
<Ker[nel]> получается что все они получают один и тот же мак (последнего интерфейса) ... может, кто-то знает, как это сделать, вчера полдня промучилась с этим, гуглила, всё оформлено по мануалам, но, увы, не работает (причём по-видимому, дело именно в маках, т.к. внут
<Ker[nel]> ри локалки интерфейсы пингуются, а за провайдерским свичом -уже нет
<Hanno4ka> девушка про такое спрашивает? оО у меня разрыв шаблона)))
<artus> кури самокрутку с надписью vlan
<Ker[nel]> Hanno4ka, ну вы же тоже девушка, судя по нику)
<Hanno4ka> нене, я гей с женским ником)
<Ker[nel]> гг бывает )
<Hanno4ka> и это всем в округе известно
<artus> Hanno4ka, я так и знал! :D
<Hanno4ka> Ker[nel], \шепетом\ и не пали контору)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем геям женские ники
<Ker[nel]> artus, в том то и дело, что вланы созданы на свиче у прова, и если б они могли мне все айпишки на один мак привязать, то всё было бы ок, а у них в биллинге это обязательно нужно сделать
<artus> Ker[nel], ну вопервых если ты указываеш iface eth0:1 inet static, туды же можно и hwaddress ether aabbvvzz ...
<artus> ну мона и sudo modprobe dummy
<artus> sudo ifconfig dummy0 hw ether aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff
<artus> sudo ifup dummy0
<artus> вобщем было бы желание
<artus> можно через uml-utilities , оно вроде как поднимает вирт ифейс virt* со своими маками
<artus> хотя да, на алиасы не канает указывать мак, такчто вирт ифейсы поднимай
<artus> Ker[nel], вобщем с dummy тебе будет счастье
<Ker[nel]> artus, вот я и указывала через  iface eth0:1 inet static только синтаксис был просто hwaddress aa-bb-cc-dd-ee-ff
<Ker[nel]> счас попробую, мож, повезёт
<artus> Ker[nel], не, алиасы не работають, думми юзай
<artus> туплю я просто )
<Ker[nel]> попробую через uml счас
<Ker[nel]> капец блин заставлять такое делать гуманитария
<artus> я б еще и к батарее приковал :D и интернет отключил
 * Hanno4ka программист и даже не втыкает, о чем тут беседа... докатились...
<Hanno4ka> ой, у меня что-то поломалось(
<tagezi> )))
<artus> Hanno4ka, выбрось каку
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: отпили и выкинь, наверное не нужное
<Hanno4ka> мм... убунту по вашему кака, которую нужно выкинуть?
<Hanno4ka> забавно...
<artus> угу
<Kyshtynbai> вот же анзип гад, нету ключа "создавать директорию по имениархива и туда распаковывать"... а читну-ка я ман по конкретно зипую
<Kyshtynbai> .
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: артус засланец от дебиана )
<Kyshtynbai> то-то разница.
<Ker[nel]> ахах
<artus> tagezi, это крязные инсинуации
<Hanno4ka> tagezi, а я думала от мелкомягких
<Ker[nel]> я помню как с парнем своим поспорила, что если он не опоздает меня встретить с работы, то я на ноут убунту поставлю, я тогда её дня 3 вывдержала, она у меня постоянно висла)))
<Hanno4ka> tagezi, у меня гномовские панельки не отображаются, но работает, если кликнуть по нужному месту, то меню соответствующее появится Оо
<Kyshtynbai> Нда, он ваще экстрактить  не умеет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: не нетворк-манагер на панельке прячется?
<jlewka> Ker[nel], а сейчас опять парню что то проспорила и делаешь за него его работу?)
<Ker[nel]> jlewka, нед, это моя теперь такая работа (
<artus> заяву на стол по собственному! :D
<Ker[nel]> неее
<Ker[nel]> только не это
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как же тебя "гуманитария" (с) взяли на такую работу.  связи?
<jlewka> ... млин и мне придеться тогда, я тоже хз как это делается(((
<Kyshtynbai> страна_нейм_телеком чтоле? 29 виланов, ай сей.
<Kyshtynbai> кто страдает в дождь и в грязь? наша доблестная связь!
<Ker[nel]> JohnDoe_71Rus, брали на другую, но оказалось что я единственная знакома со словом "linux" в команде и значит буду настраивать прокси на сквиде на 30 айпишек )))
<Kyshtynbai> ужос какой.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ker[nel]: ну а я синхрофазатрон слово знаю. это ж не значит что сейчас из кармана бозон хигса достану )
<Ker[nel]> JohnDoe_71Rus, вряд ли, а что делать, работа такая... прокси, кстати, работает как надо
<Ker[nel]> artus, после добавления dummy нтерфейса, он же по идее должен в dmesg'e выводиться?
<Ker[nel]> artus, с маками получилось с думми))) ура-а-а-а )))
<Ker[nel]> artus,  спасибо!!!
<Hanno4ka> Ker[nel], а поцелуйчик за помощь?
<Ker[nel]> artus, целую нежно в щёчку :)
<artus> ^_^
<andrex> Ker[nel]: а тепер верни все как было, и скажи что не осилела, и иди на работу по профессии
<Ker[nel]> теперь вопрос как блин узнать мак, который был у меня на сетевухе ))))
<artus> передерни интерфейс
<Ker[nel]> andrex, бгг )
<Hanno4ka> artus, скажи спасибо, для тебя бусечку же выбила)
<Ker[nel]> та передёрнула, но т.к. у меня из-за алиаса всем назначился другой мак, а у eth0 он не был указан изначально, то и получилось, что после передёргивания он таким и остался
<artus> Hanno4ka, ^_^ у ты няка ))
<Ker[nel]> ну тут можно на пров позвонить и спросить, к какому маку у меня та айпишка привязана
<Ker[nel]> )))
<Ker[nel]> гг dmesg | grep eth0 рулит )
<jlewka> )))
<jlewka> Ker[nel], а кто то ты по спец если не секрет?)
<Ker[nel]> jlewka, документовед-референт органов государственного управления и местного самоуправления )
<Kyshtynbai> А где наши мастера регэкспа? Как, к примеру, удалить первые 4 и последние 4 символа?
<artus> первые четыре делитом, последние бекспейсом
<tagezi> )
<Kyshtynbai> нене, тут каг-то с ^ и $ можно, я прям чувствую.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: http://www.opennet.ru/base/dev/sed1line.txt.html
<baronos> artus: nen&
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: данке шон, гляну.
<baronos> тут?*
<Kyshtynbai> Функция substr в перле, вот то, что надо.
<skai-falkorr> чет я пропустил
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr, как там твоя "нагрянула проверка")
<Ker[nel]> вот это я чехол
<Ker[nel]> добавила в таблицу маршрутизации маршрут в свою же подсеть через дефолт гейт )))))) ахаха
<SergeyIT> ждем электронщицу (компы паяющую), программистка и сисадминша уже есть )
<Hanno4ka> мы с Ker[nel] будем править этим мирком) и вами тоже))
<Ker[nel]> SergeyIT,  я умею паять компы
<Ker[nel]> ну правда чипсеты через раз
<Ker[nel]> руки кривые
<jlewka> ну вот, опять стыдиться...(
<jlewka> Ker[nel], и откуда вы такие беретесь то?)
<Hanno4ka> jlewka, чего это?
<jlewka> паять я не умею)
<jlewka> ну нормально по крайне мере
<baronos> kernel разве девушка?
<tagezi> jlewka: умеешь кофе варить?
<Hanno4ka> jlewka, я тоже не не умею, вообще никак)
<baronos> вроде как средний род
<jlewka> tagezi, нет... даже секретарша из меня не выйдет...(
<Kyshtynbai> и я паять не умею.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: научишься когда паяльник в руки хапнешь. там ничего сложного))
<tagezi> jlewka: а вот это зря.. иди читай ман.. научишься варить кофе будешь им его варить, а они за тебя всё делать )
<Ker[nel]> baronos, определённо девушка
<Hanno4ka> baronos, ну да, у нас тут, кто не выложил "хозяйство" на стол по умолчанию девушка))
 * baronos задумался о мировозрении
<tagezi> может и я девушка? )
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: в выходной поеду на рынок за паяльником и припоем. И чо там ещё нужно). запчасть есть уже).
<SergeyIT> Ker[nel], какой же у нас сложности документооборот, если разобраться с сетями и компами - элементарно ?
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: документоооборот в налоговой - это капец.
<tagezi> SergeyIT: госты по документо обороту почитай )))
<Hanno4ka> Ker[nel], \по сектрету\ а вот скай лапочка) хотя он иногда банит, и да, он мальчик, он подтвердил)))
<SergeyIT> упаси господи! (
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: у меня есть рулончик паялной массы, яхз как зовоется. там проволока с фигней типа припоя внутри, пать удобно)
<Kyshtynbai> Учту-с, мерси!
<Kyshtynbai> мне припаять-то сущую фигню. гнездо для ушей в нотебуке. А то зарядили за починку стока, что пол-ноутбука.
<Kyshtynbai> Ну не пол, конечно... но прилично.
<SergeyIT> baronos: и не стыдно? Припой снаружи, а внутри флюс
<baronos> SergeyIT: неа, я просто ни рау такого не видел. я с мормышек как начал так и продолжаю по формочкам паять)
<Kyshtynbai> А вот видных вимоюзеров у нас нет? Нет ли версий вима, где бы он в командном режиме и по-русски бы понимал. В смысле на русской раскладке.
<chapt> только с таким припоем нужно поаккуратнее, иногда там активный флюс бывает
<andrex> Kyshtynbai: напиши сам
<Kyshtynbai> Импосибль :( . Языками не владею-с! Вон уже полчаса скрипт на перле пишу, чтобы умел раззиповать и каждый зип в отдельную директорию сложыть. Прогресс есть, но каждая строчка даётся с трудом). Так что программизм - это не моё :( .
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а я думал что флюс это когда щёку раздуло )
<Kyshtynbai> ещё в горном производстве есть флюс.
<andrex> ну и это тоже, великий могучий же
<SergeyIT> tagezi, тогда не перепутай, паяльником не лечись
<andrex> xD
<Ker[nel]> вопросик ещё один к общественности.. добавляю машррут по умолчанию для вирт интерфейса с метрикой 10 и всё равно с него не могу уйти во внешку
<jlewka> покажи таблицу маршрутизации и с какого ип куда идешь...
<Ker[nel]> пока так (дальше подряд 29 интерфейсов)
<Ker[nel]> default         31.202.219.254  0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<Ker[nel]> 31.202.219.128  *               255.255.255.128 U     0      0        0 eth0
<Ker[nel]> 31.202.219.128  *               255.255.255.128 U     0      0        0 dummy0
<Kyshtynbai> pastebin.org
<Ker[nel]> спс
<Ker[nel]> 3 строки вроде можно было всегда
<scrimmer> :3
<Ker[nel]> добавляла route add -net 0.0.0.0 metric 10 gw 31.202.219.254 dummy0 и всё равно не пашет
<Ker[nel]> притом для eth0 ставила заведомо меньшую метрику
<Kyshtynbai> из хелпа по rm: Заметим, что при использовании rm для удаления файла его содержимое
<Kyshtynbai> обычно можно восстановить, имея соответствующий опыт и время.
<Kyshtynbai> мило :) .
<Ker[nel]> угу
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai, так надо через dd с использованием /dev/random удалять)
<SergeyIT> молотком надежнее
<jlewka> ну хорошо что не молотком
<Kyshtynbai> Не, мне фраза про время понравилась).
 * skai-falkorr зеваааааааааааауу
<Hanno4ka> скаю скучно?
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: развлекайте меня, рабы
<skai-falkorr> хихик
<SergeyIT> у него зимняя спячка - рецидив
<skai-falkorr> пойду чаю набодяжу
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr, ммм...
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr, я медленно стягиваю с себя кеды)
<jlewka> Ker[nel], чего то метрику не видно ...
<Ker[nel]> jlewka счас добаавлю маршрут и пришлю
<jlewka> Ker[nel], эх.. уже 6..*
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: с компа их стягивать надо
<skai-falkorr> о.я кофия набодяжил^_^
<skai-falkorr> а кто смотрел HIMYM?
<Ker[nel]> http://pastebin.com/bazuLxAT
<Ker[nel]> jlewka,  у меня 4...
<jlewka> а что должно быть?
<Ker[nel]> 4 часа в смысле)
<jlewka> а чего ип одинаковые?
<Ker[nel]> кароче смысл в том что это проксик на 30 айпишек, куда зашли - туда и вышли, поэтому ставлю метрику меньше
<Ker[nel]> шлюз один
<Ker[nel]> все айпишки из одной подсети
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr,  а что это такое?
<jlewka> а зачем сток ip ?
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: если не знаш - не смотрела
<Ker[nel]> прокси сервер
<jlewka> ну и что?
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr, ну да, логичный вывод, но я не про это спрашивала)
<Ker[nel]> jlewka, в смысле ну и что? так надо :)
<Ker[nel]> задача настроить прокси который будет через 30 айпишек трафик отправлять
<jlewka> Ker[nel], просто интересен смысл всего этого:) честно говоря даже и не знаю... над трафик снифить посомтреть что он реально подставляет
<Ker[nel]> мак даже не приходит на свич провайдерский, оно тупо дропает пакеты, не имея маршрута
<jlewka> ладно, через час опять тут буду)
<Ker[nel]> или не использует его почему-то в данном случае
<jlewka> м.. как это пакеты не имеют маршрута...
<jlewka> ладно, буду дома подумаю)
<Ker[nel]> танция не имеет саршрута в сеть назначения и уничтожает пакет
<Ker[nel]> станция*
<Ker[nel]> блин
<Ker[nel]> наростила ногти на свою голову
<skai-falkorr> танция. конс танция
<Hanno4ka> Ker[nel], как я тебя понимаю)
 * Hanno4ka убеждается, что девушки-айтишники очень даже ничего)
<Ker[nel]> я как истинный гентушник, их наращиваю сама)
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: ой уж ей уж
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr, эмм... чего?
<skai-falkorr> ну говорю правду глаголишь, сестра. я вон тож почмут предпочитаю девушек айтишниц мальчикам айтишнегам
<skai-falkorr> я даже девушек неайтишниц предпочту мальчикам айтишнегам
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr, но ты все-равно мой господин))
<Hanno4ka> и никакие девушки-айтишницы не заменят тебя)))
<skai-falkorr> ну ты не встречала действительно затейливых девушек^_^
<skai-falkorr> эээхххх.... воспоминания...
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr, поделишься?
<Ker[nel]> :)
<Ker[nel]> что-то я даже будучи айтишницей, не нахожу счастья с себе подобными) хотя, это должно давать ряд преимуществ )))
<baronos> меня не хватает тебе
<skai-falkorr> baronos: она ушла, дон жуан комнатный:)
<Kyshtynbai> Ухахахаха, хорошее выражение.
<Ker[nel]> я что-то пропустила? )
<skai-falkorr> Ker[nel]: ничего:)
<skai-falkorr> хихиу
<skai-falkorr> совсем ничего
<Ker[nel]> норм полйду ботов переставлю
<baronos> меня не хватает тебе
<skai-falkorr> baronos: это намек на то, что ты бот?
<Kyshtynbai> rm -rf [A-Z]* снёс файл, начинающийся с маленькой буквы, что я сделал не так?
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai, мм... инверсия?
<Kyshtynbai> та не должно быть инверсия. Каталоги, которые начинаются с большой буквы он снёс, а с цифры не снёс, что и надо было.
<Kyshtynbai> только почему файл с маленькой буквы задело?
<SergeyIT> в начале файла был набит пробел с шифтом
<Kyshtynbai> не, там это был, как его... шабанг
<Kyshtynbai> #!/bin/чототам
<SergeyIT> я про имя
<Kyshtynbai> ааа
<Kyshtynbai> да вроде б нет
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: потому что там в середине была большая буковка
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ls | grep '[A-Z]*'
<Kyshtynbai> та не, не, не было большой буквы). Ладно, фиг с ним.
<Hanno4ka> надо [^A-Z]*    \если я конечно правильно помню\
<Kyshtynbai> да, это правильная ремарка, циркумфлекс я не написал
<Kyshtynbai> но это не объясняет маленькой буквы(.
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: не, так будет не большая
<tagezi> вернее, не большая и не латиницей
<Hanno4ka> значит ошиблась
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: не, ты чтось путаешь
<tagezi> ну да.. при рм только так ошибаться и нужно )))
<Kyshtynbai> ^ - начало строки
<Kyshtynbai> инверсия - !
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: и отрицание )
<tagezi> ls | grep '[^A-Z]*'
<Kyshtynbai> ну может и отрицание, но не в регекспе.
<Kyshtynbai> а может и я чо путаю),
<Kyshtynbai> .
<tagezi> програмёры блин )
<Kyshtynbai> Не говори).
 * tagezi ворчит
<Hanno4ka> ls | grep [A-Z] выдал hjgdJHGkfg и Projects
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: пробуй сначало вывод файлов какой у тебя получается, а потом уже сноси
<Kyshtynbai> у мене всё забэкаплено по писят раз, так што тут не так страшно.. я скриптег отлаживаю.
<tagezi> Hanno4ka:
<tagezi> ls | grep '^[A-Z]'
<tagezi> вот так, первая буква латинская большая
<Hanno4ka> а мне ничего не выдал)
<Hanno4ka> а нет, все нормально)
<tagezi> проджект с руской буковки? )
<Hanno4ka> я просто добавила -l к ls )
<Hanno4ka> убрала - номально
<tagezi> ну, а он просто добавиз звёздочку )
 * Hanno4ka поставила себе guake и довольна как слон
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: мне терминатор нравиться
<Hanno4ka> tagezi, такой тоже есть, удобно совмещать вим и компиляцияю)
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: а мне гарри поттер
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: вообще удобно совмещать работу в нескольких консольных приложениях, если работа не линейна
<SergeyIT> это что же компилить надо, чтобы успеть поиграть?
<SergeyIT> хотя... может поэтому проги такие выходят (
<Hanno4ka> ну, например gwt
<Hanno4ka> гуголовсеая штука
<Hanno4ka> элементарный хелло ворд минуту компилит
<Hanno4ka> а посложнее - можно успать пообедать, на своем личном опыте знаю)
<tagezi> жест
<Hanno4ka> хотя он не в консольке компилится
<SergeyIT> жуть... хорошо с дельфи было
<Hanno4ka> накол делфи!!!!
<Hanno4ka> простите, вырвалось...
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: чо оно тебе не нраво?
<Kyshtynbai> Ухахахахаха, я сделал скрипт, который приведёт мою коллекцию голых бап в нормальный вид! Я крут ухахахах.
<maristo> привет
<maristo> ух ты, пишет
<skai-falkorr> а в то время в 21 веке в 2012 году люди используют онлайн коллекции бап
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: а ты тут скриптами балушся
<Kyshtynbai> Онлайн не мой выбор. Я традиционалист.
<Hanno4ka> скай простулся)
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: он в реале их привёл )
<Hanno4ka> я пошла, нужно еще успеть хила своего покачать))))
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, это ты зря, у меня есть проги на дельфи уже >15 лет работают
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя делал я его ~час, это во много, много раз быстрее, чем руками..
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: привел в реале коллекцию голых бап, которых можно скриптить? походу кибернетика и роботология перешла на новый уровень
<tagezi> 21 век же )
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: ну да:)руками ты пять минут поработаешь и готово:)а скрипт может целый час
<skai-falkorr> ^_^
<Kyshtynbai> зочем вы травите
<tagezi> )
<Kyshtynbai> ваннаби погромиста
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: ты с погромами то потише:)посодют на 4 года ж
<Kyshtynbai> Та это я таг. Я диванный погромист.
<skai-falkorr> или по русски - человек с активной гражданской позицией
<Kyshtynbai> а зипы кто-то умеет разархивировать кроме анзипа?
<SergeyIT> винзип
<skai-falkorr> Шутливый клип, в котором африканцев просят пожертвовать свои старые обогреватели "мерзнущей Норвегии", стал хитом YouTube. Менее, чем за неделю, ролик просмотрели больше 650 тысяч раз.
<skai-falkorr> они слышали о роликах, которые получают 3-4 миллиона просмотров за 2 дня?
<skai-falkorr> вот это хиты ютюба
<Kyshtynbai> какой клёвый ключ у файнл -execdir
<Kyshtynbai> Если бы не он я бы ещё бы минут 60 куковал, изобретая велосипед.
<skai-falkorr> пойду поиграю
<Kyshtynbai> при команда1 && команда2 вторая команда будет выполняться только после второй?
<andrex> первой
<Kyshtynbai> да, правильно поправил). Мерсию
<Kyshtynbai> Что же я сегондя по точкам промахиваюсь...
<andrex> вот так то лучше
<jlewka> Ker[nel], ну как успехи?)
<Ker[nel]> jlewka, никак, валю на вторую работу, потом разберусь
<Ker[nel]> посмотрю как на вдс-е у меня натроена маршрутизацияф
<jlewka> да.. по специальности ты наверное даже и не паталась найти работу?)
<andrex> а зачем, админам платят нормально, а если все работает то почти даром все деньги идут, образно выражаясь)
<andrex> сиди себе гденить, и в ус не дуй, главное не забывать заявлять о себе, а то уволят иль забудут что ты есть такой))
<jlewka> ну да, копание в лине теперь отдых, а вторая работа хобби %)
<jlewka> эх... а на меня повесили кучу разных ненужных обязоностей...(
<andrex> а бывает
<jlewka> молодой, не опытный)
<andrex> я тут иногда ксероксы и прочее чиню, экономят на работе матера...
<andrex> на аутсорс их перекинуть и уйти со споуойной душей чтоле, и пущай там ихние спецы разбираются со всем хоопарком
<jlewka> эт дорого...
<andrex> а какбе не мои проблеиы)
<jlewka> хотя смотря скок техники и скок печатают :)
<jlewka> ну тогда бери аутсорс печати :) тогда даже расходку покупать не придеться :)
<jlewka> или ее и имел ввиду вначале..
<andrex> угу
<artus> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а тебя мы потеряли уже, судя по релизу беты кде 4.10
<[Raiden]> не, я беты не ставлю.
<[Raiden]> Подожду января. А пока через 2 недели будет 4.9.4 с багфиксами.
<[Raiden]> Минорные тут раз в месяц-два. В общем часто праздник
<skai-falkorr> праздник... я вон вчера офигенный плов ел. вот это праздник:)
<[Raiden]> вот это интересно. В kioslave добавлена поддержка тегов, что дало возможность выбирать файлы по тегам в любом приложении KDE;
<[Raiden]> в индексации появилось больше смысла.
<[Raiden]> Ещё интересно что плазмойды от росы вошли в кде ск. Я  считаю это хорошо, что русская компания внесла вклад.
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> хм....
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<shenmue> про шифр на хабре читаю. вот это я понимаю шифровка. 300 лет разгадать не могут. не то что щас каките ключи 128 битные и прочая чепуха
<[Raiden]> в долине реки инд посленеия есть. Вроде как письменность до сих пор понять не смогли )
<[Raiden]> лет 50 точно
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqphfvR4jcw&feature=fvwrel
<artus> AMD A6-4400M сьедобно или не сьедобно?
<shenmue> я не ел
<artus> не, по ходу не сьедобно, надо на AMD A8-4500M смотреть
<[Raiden]> а для чего?
<shenmue> это процики или видюшки? а то я не в курсах что там у амд
<artus> а там и видюкуи, и процики в куче, фиг разбереш
<[Raiden]> в том то и вопрос. если для вин8 то одно, а для убунты видеокарта от амд может не дать скучать, но не из-за игр :)
<Lex_S> ну это смотря какая видеокарта
<shenmue> артус щас купит то ли процик то ли видюшку =) короче будет приятный сюприз когда товар доставят
<shenmue> откроет а там эпиилятор (=
<artus> нее, да тут нот пытаюсь нарисовать более мение адекватный на 600$ знакомцу , а чето как то выбор предложений на рынке вводит в ступор )
<shenmue> наверное из за предвзятости я не рекомендую никому амд и ати
<artus> видявка AMD Radeon HD 7640G + AMD Radeon HD 7670M, 2GB DDR3
<shenmue> вот процики точно а про ати и так вс понятно
<[Raiden]> я обычн осначала спрашиваю какой экран над ои важна ли работа от батарейки вес
<[Raiden]> а потом уже всё остальное
<tagezi> artus: ему что в игры играть?
<artus> в том то и дело что игор тама вааще небудет) так, хдшечку посмотреть наверно иногда
<tagezi> artus: нутак тогда на интеловском чипсете можно выбрать
<artus> ну так 1600x900 на 17" интелы уже далеко на 600$
<[Raiden]> а.. 17. Значит это нотубук для таскания для квартиры и батарейка пофиг
<[Raiden]> по квартире )
<artus> хотя есть асусь с 17,3"; 1600х900; Intel Core i3-3110M; RAM: 4096/8192; NVidia GeForce 610M, 1GB;, но вроде как оно попроше в характеристиках
<[Raiden]> отсюда уже можно что-то выберать
<tagezi> artus: дел есть ещё
<tagezi> 17-18,5 тысяч рублей
<tagezi> artus: http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/362865/?head=1
<tagezi> кстати.. у меня такой.. машина зверь )
<tagezi> хд смотреть точно хватит.. да и не только.. и акум на них хороший стоит, и тихие
<artus> а мониторка не маленькая? в плане разрешения?
<tagezi> а ты хочешь фулл хд?
<[Raiden]> кажется он хочет 17
<tagezi> эм.. не.. тут не 17.. он поменьше
<artus> я не ) владетель хочет 17ку , стационара нима с телефизорами, посему 15ка вроде маловата будет, хотя посмотрим, уточню завтра
<tagezi> 15.4 кажись.. линейки нет под рукой )
<[Raiden]> если в основнмо по дому можно и 17. Я покупал такой занкомым. У них для десктопа места небыло и никуда он кроме кухни не носится. Т.е. им было ок.
<[Raiden]> очепятки
<tagezi> да они от 21 тысяч руб начинаются.. а это уже 700$
<Gakonis> .
<Onkeltem> Оффтопик. Для поднятия настроения. Притча про Будду: http://pastebin.com/n29Lhcfw
<Kyshtynbai> Onkeltem: лол),
<Kyshtynbai> Опять по точке не попал, что ж ты будешь делать...
<shenmue> =)
<[Raiden]> за600$ можно собрать шутсрый десктоп с 22-24дюйма моником. На кухню правда уже не унесешь.
<[Raiden]> концовка ок. )
<Kyshtynbai> Шестьсот это по нашему... 18 тыщ?.. ну да, наверное можно, если без моника.
<[Raiden]> моники дешевые сча. 6-7к стоят ипс, и тн в 2 раза меньеш
<Kyshtynbai> ну тоже верно.
<[Raiden]> может конечно я погорячился немного )
<[Raiden]> тут дело такое, чем сумма больше тем лучше
<Kyshtynbai> Ну, уж это как везде :) .
<[Raiden]> вообще некотоырм хватает ноутов и нетбуков даже. Одна знакомая общается в чатах, в том числе с родней по скайпу и иногда поисковики юзает. Больше её компутер ну вообще низачем не нужен.
<[Raiden]> и нетбук с фронтальной камерой хорошо вписался.
<[Raiden]> там правда не нетбук, но что-то похожее от амд )
<[Raiden]> у её мужа тоже интересы с ит не сложились. Бухнуть или потусить - да, компутеры - нет
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> Мне лично ноутов хватает вполне. Я вообще не понимаю, как можно без ноута на диване засыпать).
<Kyshtynbai> Давно уже тейбл-топ не юзаю.
<Kyshtynbai> На работе только.
<[Raiden]> Я всётаки думаю что десктопы возможно трансформируются во всё в одном или в новый формфактор корпуса. Но не исчезнут.
<[Raiden]> т.к. плюсы у них свои есть.
<[Raiden]> Кстати, если есть выход на ноуте, то можно и большой экран юзать. Мобильность правда временно теряется :)
<[Raiden]> ...а вот ноуты скорее всего исчезнут или больашя част ьтрансформируется в трансформеры \ планшеты с клавой. И только небольшая ниша останется конкретно ноутов.
<Kyshtynbai> чем, тащемта, планшет с клавой отличается от ноута :) ?
<[Raiden]> рынок нетбуков планшеты уже фактически съели.
<Kyshtynbai> нетбукоф да.
<[Raiden]> Ну, тем что та часть где клава не является обязательной. А значит уменьшается вес и мобильность
<Kyshtynbai> выход есть, но я когда дома за столом редко юзаю два моника... как-то нет надобности
<Kyshtynbai> бывало правда, в дотелевизионную эпоху, фильм домашние посмотреть хотели, так я второй моник пожключал к ноуту, вторую звуковуху и вывода на них даваЛ) а сам чего0то другое смотрел).
<[Raiden]> десктопы же при появлении планшетов становятся решателями тяжелых задач, качалками и хранителями инфы. Кто-то допустим предпочтёт NAS , а кто-то просто  насует штук 6 хдд в десктоп.
<Kyshtynbai> НАС по мне лучше.
<[Raiden]> это потому что у тебя ещё ноут есть )
<Kyshtynbai> Хех)
<Kyshtynbai> Надо кстати в субботу съездить на савёлу за витой парой и конекторами. Я тут подумал: а нафига мне вай-фай, если в квартире всего две фиксированный точки где стоит ноут, стол и рядом с кроватью. Кину витуху, буду как белвй
<Kyshtynbai> человек хд с наса смотреть.
<[Raiden]> время покажет в общем. Но десктопы всё ещё продаются. Я видел индервью с Майклом Деллом и он заявил что эра пост писи на самом деле достаточно удачная для продаж писи. Что эпл поторопилась  с объявлением такой эры.
<Kyshtynbai> Не спорю, конечно продаются. Хотя бы потому что они дешевле такого же кач-ва ноутов. Вообще, интересно, реально ли себестоимость ноута выше, учитывая затраты на изготовление. Так на глазок проблема ноута толко одна -
<Kyshtynbai> охлаждение... но решают её довльно промсто... так что это наверное только рынок.
<Sergey_IT> скайп новый кто ставил?
<Nor8> [Raiden] Ку! Прикрутил уже последнюю кубунту?
<openvoid> какая там была команда релиз убунты узнать из консоли?
<openvoid> ах lsb_release
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну давно уже
<[Raiden]> сча правда в опенсусе. Надо было кое-что тут решить и что бы не ребутиться бегаю тут в урбане ) у меня 1 папке с игрой на 2 дистра
<Nor8> [Raiden] Ясно
<[Raiden]> у меня вот такая картинка появилась для холиваров. Это кубунту + лоу фат сеттингс пакет и потом вернута тема и несколько эффектов
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1123/h_1353616500_9978663_9ea043cf22.png
<[Raiden]> 32бит
<[Raiden]> ну и сразу после загрузки )
<Nor8> У меня хубунт 64-битная  при старте 300 мб жрет-с )))
<Nor8> Чем ты тут хвлишься, не пойму ))
<[Raiden]> весом )
<[Raiden]> хубунту не только меньше жрёт но и меньше работает :) Тут получается неверное сравнение. Всем известно что хфце облегченная среда. Зачем же сравнивать с ней кде?
<[Raiden]> надо сравнивать с вин7 или гном3
<Nor8> ЧТо значит "меньше работает" ?
<[Raiden]> значит функционально упрощена
<Nor8> Кубунту с вин сравнить можно, они чем то похожи )))
<[Raiden]> ну я считаю так и надо. Похожи и по назначению и функционально местами могут поспорить.
<[Raiden]> допустим я могу набрать в поиске название песни в хфце? - нет. А в вин7 и кде - да.
<[Raiden]> название из тэга
<[Raiden]> правда такое счастье будет стоить +50-100мб к поеданию рам ) Но это всеравно ещё будет сравнимо с вин7 или даже с вин хп
<[Raiden]> вот хфце можно сравнивать с хп. Оно проще чем вин7 и хоть по факту уже здохло, на практике является ос для старых компьютеров.
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Ничего, гном скоро нанесет ответный удар )))
<[Raiden]> гном это такой способ наносит ьудары бьющие того кто ударил.  )
<[Raiden]> хотя возможно оно до чего-то допилится или ещё раз перекроется. Фактически все 3 версии гнома сильно отличались
<[Raiden]> Nor8: В 3.8 они вроде как собрались поддерживат ьчасть расширений по виду напоминающих фоллбэк
<tagezi> новостные сайты пиарят новые иконки Юнити, как-будто у убенте ядро переписали полностью, и тепеь оно без багов ваабще и всё железо поддерживает по умолчанию
<tagezi> жесть
<[Raiden]> а я не видел ещё
<[Raiden]> кинь линк
<tagezi> http://ubuntunews.ru/news/ubuntu-13.04-novyye-oboi-po-umolchaniyu-i-znachki-dlya-paneli-unity.html
<tagezi> Обновлённые обои не отличаются чем-то новым, а просто являются эволюционным изменением предыдущих.
<tagezi> На первый взгляд, это просто перевёрнутые старые.
<tagezi> в цитатник, блин )
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> да в общем картинка не такая уж плохая и поменять можно
<Sergey_IT> картинка вообще значения не имеет
<tagezi> там всю статью на такие цитаты можно раздербанить )))
<tagezi> но главное, сколько пафоса-то, как-будто что-то мего новое сделано
<[Raiden]> мне вот это понравилась. Это дефолт из какой-то старой убунты http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1123/h_1353618732_8684483_51b4d2f196.png
<[Raiden]> я её пробовал перекрашивать на новый лад http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1123/h_1353618784_8361386_078434ce9f.png
<[Raiden]> не то что бы это была очень хорошая картинка. Просто из дефолтных понравилась больше.
<tagezi> у меня природа на обоине - горы. 20 секунд до выключения, 20 секунд после включения вижу.. успокаивает... но обои и значки это не главное
<[Raiden]> но и не лишнее )
<tagezi> http://web.bogdanteodoru.com/resources/assembler-for-html5-applications-brunch/
<tagezi> в ступор ввело )
<tagezi> ассемблер для хтмл5 =))))
<mrjingles> kj
<mrjingles> привет
<tagezi> ку
<mrjingles> товарищи, помогите мне побороть network manager
<[Raiden]> я сдаюсь
<[Raiden]> Хотя, напиши что с ним не так
<mrjingles> мне надо задать параметры eth0 ребутнуться и чтобы все работало. задаю статику через /etc/network/interfaces прописываю там же dns перезагружаюсь, сетевуха все-равно работает с DHCP, т.к. галка в network manager стоит..
<mrjingles> /etc/resolv.conf не обновляется из /etc/network/interfaces тоже
<openvoid> сходи в нетворк менеджер и задай параметры там
<tagezi> [tagezi(i)]
<mrjingles> это не мне надо. это надо выполнять на машине пользователя, который не должен лезть в нетворк манагер и что-то там руками трогать
<tagezi> /etc/network/interfaces как может необновляться?
<mrjingles> если я выполню /etc/init.d/networking restart то ifconfig обновляется из /etc/network/interfaces
<openvoid> вроде как то можно было отрубить хождение пользователя в нетворк менеджер под своим паролем
<mrjingles> перезагружаюсь и опять все через жопу
<[Raiden]> mrjingles: а он должен обязательно обновляться? У меня например там 127.0.0.1 и стоит какая-то кэширующая лабуда.
<[Raiden]> в 12.01
<mrjingles> мне это надо в .sh вписать и забить
<[Raiden]> 12.10
<mrjingles> 10.04 lts
<mrjingles> не совсем понял, что значит "должен обязательно обновляться"
<mrjingles> мне надо статику задать, по-умолчанию network manager использует dhcp
<openvoid> ставь клиенту сервер +2 года поддержки и там оно работает из interfaces
<mrjingles> после перезагрузки он возвращает настройки в dhcp
<mrjingles> можно конечно извращнуться и на питоне написать скрипт, который будет с помощью LDTP все вписывать в network manager, но это изврат
<tagezi> а типа на sh это не изврат
<mrjingles> даже мелкомягкие от этого уже отошли, запихав psh
<Kyshtynbai> а если атп-гет пёрдж нетворк менеджер?
<mrjingles> на sh это не изврат, если у тебя 30> машин
<tagezi> ну так и на питоне тогда не изврат
<mrjingles> в общим нельзя на убунте не использовать нетворк-менеджер, правильно?
<tagezi> хотя если меньше 30 машин, то наверное изврат ))
<tagezi> mrjingles: это ты с чего взял?
<mrjingles> из дискуссии ))
<tagezi> ааа
<mrjingles> resolv.conf тоже я не могу вручную изменить
<[Raiden]> я могу только добавить что нм надо обязательно отключать либо удалять, если в интефесес вписано что угодно кроме lo
<mrjingles> он, видите ли, из нетворк-менеджера генерится
<[Raiden]> либо использовать нм
<Kyshtynbai> resolv.conf в новых убунтах симлинк
<[Raiden]> А зачем вручную?
<[Raiden]> меняй настройки нм
<Kyshtynbai> я тупо его удалил и создал регулярный файл...
<mrjingles> я хотел не лезть в нм
<Kyshtynbai> потому что он меняется в убунте как-то через ж-пу.
<mrjingles> по старой памяти нафигачить через echo строк в файлы нужные и забыть об этом навсегда
<[Raiden]> да правильно он меняется
<[Raiden]> ок, делай по старой памяти, только удали резольвер и нм.
<[Raiden]> либо учи как принято теперь
<mrjingles> ни резолвер ни резолвконф не стоят в сборке из коробки
<mrjingles> resolv.conf формирует NM
<mrjingles> я год назад трахался неделю, чтобы написать сценарий, который будет в W2003 изменять самостоятельно локальные политики, и проклинал microsoft за то, что она не добавила возможность администрирования данной возможности без окон
<mrjingles> думал уж на линукс точно с этим не столкнусь, хотя бы в системной его части :)
<[Raiden]> значит надо ег огрохнуть или прочитать как задать через него , у нм и средства управления с консоли есть, котоыре можно в скрипте юзать
<mrjingles> ды?
<mrjingles> а команда какая?
<mrjingles> я бы маны покурил
<Kyshtynbai> nm-tool?
<Kyshtynbai> но не поручусь.
<[Raiden]> я сча с опенсусе, не могу сказать точно. гугльните )
<mrjingles> nm-tool выдал статистику по интерфейсу
<mrjingles> ща ман изучу
<mrjingles> спасибо)
<mrjingles> нет. не то.
<mrjingles> nm-tool - utility to report NetworkManager state and devices
<mrjingles> краткость - сестра таланта )
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=81009.0 , http://kubuntu.ru/node/8438
<Kyshtynbai> Точно, походу не то.
<mrjingles> это самый короткий ман, который я просматривал)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> возможно я вру и по умолчанию такого нет. Но ещё ест ьсобсно конфиги нм и если знать какие и где опять же можно изменить руками
<Kyshtynbai> Allows users to view and edit network connection settings
<Kyshtynbai> nm-connection-manager
<Kyshtynbai> может оно?
<Kyshtynbai> тока мана к нему нету. Один хелп куцый.
 * Kyshtynbai пошёл спать.
<mrjingles> не такого вообще нет у меня
<[Raiden]> ну в общем - надоест разбираться - просто грохните. Если сеть постоянная или типа пппое , можно настроить на постояноку без нМ
<[Raiden]> или ещё кого-нить пните )
<[Raiden]> тот же форум.
<Kyshtynbai> Гоню. не -manager
<Kyshtynbai> a -editor
<Kyshtynbai> короче nm[tab] понажимай).
<mrjingles> editor запускает окошко NM
<mrjingles> можно еще в gconf порыться
<Kyshtynbai> Ну тада фз.
<[Raiden]> вы всё команды гадаете чтоли? я же линки дал
<Kyshtynbai> а чо бы его как раз не удалить этот менеджер?
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле едитор.
<Kyshtynbai> Всё, ладно, спать пойду. Всем бб.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: снов
<[Raiden]> ваще некотоыре принципы kiss в лине поломали в последнее время. от же нм мог бы учитывать системные настройки - раньше ведь были морды котоыре так делали.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> но как бы. Приходится с этим жить )
<mrjingles> по первому линку немного не то, что нужно
<mrjingles> второй еще не смотрел
<mrjingles> Arch становится все милее)
<mrjingles> по второй ссылке интереснее материал :)
<mrjingles> спасибо
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1123/h_1353620841_8052303_163346cc7e.jpeg
<tagezi> это уже было )
<mrjingles> что-то толкового не находится, ладно, буду питонить тогда
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: теперьвот такие делают http://www.latoro.ru/oboi/computers/18161-oboi-ubuntu.jpg
<tagezi> )
<mrjingles> сносить его нельзя, к сожалению.
<mrjingles> ладно. спасибо всем учавствовавшим)
<[Raiden]> mrjingles: есть ещё 1 кастыль. можно с помощью команды chattr запретить менять \ стирать файл
<mrjingles> линукс действительно перестает быть kiss :)
<[Raiden]> но это как бы не очень красиво
<mrjingles> какой файл?
<[Raiden]> резольв конф
<mrjingles> да хрен бы с ним. если я не могу ip задать, то о резолве можно не думать)
<[Raiden]> )
<mrjingles> резолв можно в конце концов resolvconf ом задать
<mrjingles> ладно буду писать нажимания кнопок :)
<[Raiden]> задай с гуи включи там что системное соединение, а потом грепни /etc по ип  и будеш ьзнать где прописан ои в каком виде
<[Raiden]> наверное
<[Raiden]> а файл можно и седом отредактировать из скрипта
<[Raiden]> хотя может это тоже плохая идея
<mrjingles> ладно. спать пойду
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ) ну ничег окартинка. Н оя такие валлпаперы не ставлю )
<mrjingles> утро вечера мудренее
<[Raiden]> бб
 * mrjingles ушел спать
<tagezi> [Raiden]: сейчас с обоями как только не изголяются уже... http://100oboev.net/upfile/img/thumbs/760x550/image13174984581054.jpg
<tagezi> тож прикольное..
<[Raiden]> эти ок
<tagezi> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1123/h_1353621432_5493972_35a6eed3a3.png
<tagezi> это моя
<tagezi> мне достаточно )
<[Raiden]> норм
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/c/f/e/c/e/1fcce54765f541a9cde05849527.jpg
<tagezi> бедная собачка
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-23
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<jlewka> всем привет
<skai> inkvizitor68sl:
<skai> тут?\
<Hanno4ka> ааааа, пятницо!!!!!
<m0nster> hi
<m0nster> æèâûå åñòü ;)
<ubuntuhelp> m0nster! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<m0nster> привет
<m0nster> живые есть?
<Hanno4ka> нет, тут только  приведения
<m0nster> :)
<m0nster> тупой вопрос можно?
<Hanno4ka> можноЮ разрешаю)
<m0nster> требуется прокинуть порт... нашел инструкцию в нете, все сделал вроде правильно а не пашет
<m0nster> блин незнаю как сформулировать правильно
<m0nster> в общем стоит шлюз на ubuntu 12.04
<m0nster> через него надо прокинуть порт
<m0nster> на другой сервер
<Hanno4ka> мм...
<Hanno4ka> очень интересно
<Hanno4ka> и, главное, много непонятных слов)
<m0nster> именно :)
 * Hanno4ka блондинко, вообще-то
<m0nster> да я сам себя чувтсвую блондинкой
<Hanno4ka> бывает
<m0nster> до этого делал все на ура... а тут чет фигня какая то
<m0nster> ну что кто может проконсультировать?
<Hanno4ka> тут надо спросить у artus или Ker[nel], имхо они в этой теме хорошо шарят)
<m0nster> artus: тут?
<Hanno4ka> !artus
<ubuntuhelp> Считает [Raiden] фанатиком. Подробности !raiden
<Hanno4ka> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<m0nster> (:
<Hanno4ka> у меня можно страшивать, как отсортировать 4 гига бинарного файла))
<Hanno4ka> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> С.К.А.Й.: Синтетический Клон для Автоматического убиЙства
<NoOova> сортировщиком данных бинарных файлов?
<Hanno4ka> а вот интересно, про меня есть что?...
<NoOova> !NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<Hanno4ka> !Рфттщ4лф
<m0nster> жесть
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='4\xd0\xbb\xd1\x84'
<Hanno4ka> !Hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Hanno4ka'
<Hanno4ka> жаль (
<m0nster> помогите пробросить порт :(
<NoOova> помогите пробросить страйк
<m0nster> не смешно :)
<Hanno4ka> честно, говоря, я даже не знаю, в какую степь гуглить
<NoOova> !opennet iptables tutorial rus
<m0nster> http://linuxsoid.ucoz.com/publ/rukovodstvo_po_ubuntu/podrobnaja_informacija_dlja_novichkov/probrosit_port_v_ubuntu_linux/8-1-0-907
<Hanno4ka> я могу поразвлекать, пока проснется кто более знающий)
<m0nster> там по идее все просто но...
<NoOova> да. там все просто =)
<Hanno4ka> меня такие "но" пугают
<NoOova> "Дорогая! У нас все хорошо, но...."
<m0nster> :)
<Hanno4ka> а в остольном, прекрассная маркиза, все хорошо... (с)
<Hanno4ka> но меня напригают такие фразы от заказчиков
<m0nster> напрЯгают :)
<NoOova> skai: skai-falkorr: http://ipix.su/show/98/image
<m0nster> @proxy:~$ sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<m0nster> -bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Отказано в доступе
<m0nster>  
<m0nster> почему так?
<baronos> sudo nano proc/sys/net/ipv4 и меняй в ручную
<baronos> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<m0nster> baronos: а что там менять, там пусто :(
<skai> baronos: вот ты то мне и ответишь
<m0nster> а сбросить все правила как то релаьно?
<baronos> skai тавай попробую)
<skai> есть браузер хромоосновополагающий.есть в нем экстеншен. но не отображается в списке и не хранится в настройках. как его выдрать и вставить в другой хромобраузер?
<baronos> skai ты поди про диал от я.ру?
<skai> про таблё
<skai> вон инк сразу убежал
<baronos> ща гляну
<skai> оно самое няшное в тындексоподелке
<skai> ток впечатано в него нагло
<skai> надо либо ресурсы экстрактить както
<NoOova> Скайайай :):):)
<skai> хз как. вендовоз нужен
<skai> либо как то собирать из памяти
<baronos> skai в настройках это ты имел ввиду папку в AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions?
<skai> ага
<skai> я прошерстил всю папень
<skai> там не гугл ессесно а яндекс в пути
<baronos> че за браузер, мне теперь интересно стало :D
<skai> ну яндекс браузер который
<baronos> ок)
<cmd_> приветствую всех. стоит карточка radeon 5750, драйвера 12.10, ubuntu 12.04. при проверке glxgears в unity 3d fps показывает 5500, а в unity 2d и xfce 500-600 fps. ещё в fedora 17 в gnome 3 fps 9000. что может быть такое с ubuntu?
<skai> cmd_: прооптимизируй компиз настройки
<m0nster> помогите с iptables ^(
<skai> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<m0nster> курил а толку :(
<skai> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.ru/2011/12/overview-20-iptables.html\
<baronos> skai хмм, а поиск то реально в адресной строке:D
<baronos> skai какой экстеншн?
<baronos> выпадающая панель чтоли?
<skai> baronos: я ж тебе говорбю - таблё называется
<skai> у меня оно как /emghafiiokbjdgphaofindndbcicinae экстеншен
<baronos> прикольно)
<skai> в процессе висит.а так - спрятали
<skai> я говорю - сделайте таблё для всех или портируйте на линукс и добавьте гуглосинк
<m0nster> подскуажите а как сохранить правила в iptables а то после рестарта не работает :(
<m0nster> все уснули?
<skai> m0nster: сложности с письменной речью?
<m0nster> skai: в каком смысле?
<skai> m0nster: по ссылке же все рассказано было
<m0nster> ну не совсем все гладко прошло по ссылке... вот и зада вопрос
<Hanno4ka> ммм.... на сколько страшно удалить все из /tmp?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> совсем не страшно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если ты туда нужного не писала ничего
<Hanno4ka> я сегодня утром проснулась, и на меня снизашло озарение.... Оо
<Hanno4ka> http://aneiprog.blogspot.com/2012/11/blog-post_23.html
<skai> у меея тмп вообще в тмпфс загнано
<skai> Hanno4ka: давай не будем врать
<skai> это было на башще еще неделю назад
<skai> нашло на нее озарение. скопировала бойанчик - это не озарение
<Hanno4ka> я вообще свой мозг отгребала от стенок, когда чуть глубже поразмыслила про null
<Hanno4ka> skai: вот не надо, я не спорю, что может и читала на баше \точно не скажу - не помню.
<Hanno4ka> но одно дело проситать и переписать, а другое - осознать
<Hanno4ka> во всей глубине своего сознания...
<skai> завязывай с тяжелыми наркотиками
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: "Речь - это всего лишь то, КАК мы воспринимаем иное физическое явление - колебания воздуха" только не воспринимаем а отображаем. воспринимаем мы как раз колебания
<Hanno4ka> ну тогда уж не отображаем, мы же не мониторы) интерпритируем - так может точнее
<Hanno4ka> skai: а ты разве не знал? меня нашли не в капусте, а на поле марихуаны))
<Hanno4ka> мне нет необходимости что-либо курить вообще
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: ты как Обеликс ?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: типа того)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: т как мы воспринимаем и отражаем реальность вообще темный вопрос
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все на условностях
<chapt> JohnDoe_71Rus: согласен, вон некоторые уверяют что их нашли на поле марихуаны, а на самом деле окажется что найдены на навозной куче рядом с полем конопли
<Hanno4ka> chapt: то есть меня нашли на навозной куче? ну спасибо...
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, иди к начальнику и проси дать работу... а то дофилософствуешься с твоей интертрепацией
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<Ragnareg> такой вопрос, в компизе есть такая штука, неактивные окна (заголовок) стают прозрачными, кто то знает как сделать их обычными?
<SergeyIT> Ragnareg, сейчас в убунте заголовков неактивных окон вообще не видно
<SergeyIT> глобал меню же
<Ragnareg> у меня 10.04.04 - старый добрый compiz )
<SergeyIT> Ragnareg, весной поддержка закончится
<|rapidsp|> и будет старый и недобрый :)
<Ragnareg> как быстро время пролитело )
<openvoid> неа если сервер
<chapt> Hanno4ka: ну, откуда я знаю, где вас нашли, я просто согласился, что все зависит от восприятия
<baronos> че то убунту 12.04 при перезагрузке висит на лого
<artus> baronos, выкинь каку :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может винты проверяет
<Ragnareg> нужно логи смотреть
<baronos> artus та я бы с радостью, но ня ось не хочет работать :)
<Ragnareg> ctrl + alt + f1 работает?
<openvoid> на лого это ещё не должно работать
<openvoid> убрать quiet и читать
<baronos> гы Can't open /etc/init.d/.depend.stop: No such file or directory
<artus> вирусыы
<baronos> tmp перегнал в tmpfs
 * Hanno4ka похоже злая ведьма)))
<Hanno4ka> сейчас на кухне увидела коллегу, который готовил чай с лимоном. я спрашиваю, а можно мне кусочек лимона себе отрезать?
<Hanno4ka> он ответил "нет" и тут же у него из рук падает сахарница и с дребезгом рассыпается)
<Hanno4ka> он и говорит, вот блин, надо было делиться))))
 * Hanno4ka пошла дальше спать
<Hanno4ka-away> охтыжблин, черт меня дернул нажать ctrl + alt + f1
<Hanno4ka-away> благо есть lynx и гугл)))
<andrex> есть алт ф7
<Hanno4ka-away> но я же не знала) пока не загуглила
<skai-falkorr> теперь ты знаешь, что такое tty1
<baronos> используй weechat для ирк, тчоб в консоли не гуглить, а просто спросить ;)
<skai-falkorr> нажми ctrl+alt+f3
<andrex> узнаеш что есть tty3
<Hanno4ka-away> не смешно
<Hanno4ka-away> skai-falkorr: набери в консоли format c:
<skai-falkorr> format: command not found
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ctrl+f13
<andrex> хм я могу и f15 нажать)
<andrex> на яблочной клавиатуре...
<Hanno4ka-away> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты блондинко?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka-away: why?
<Hanno4ka-away> JohnDoe_71Rus: да так, просто очень подумалось об этом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka-away: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFUBAn5Vlxs
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: на айбуке только 12 :(
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka-away, а ты постигла alt+SysRq+ reisub ?
<Hanno4ka-away> !op требую забанить SergeyIT на основании п.2.3 правил канала
<Hanno4ka-away> блин, как там звать опов? оп
<Hanno4ka-away> блин, как там звать опов? op
<Hanno4ka-away> блин, как там звать опов? !op
<Hanno4ka-away> блин, как там звать опов? !оп
<Hanno4ka-away> даёмаё
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka-away, это за что? Сначала найди инфу - а потом пользуйся!
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: но правила вы нарушили
<andrex> Hanno4ka-away: чаво чаво? а где тут вред какойлибо, или взорвавшийся мозг считается за вред?
<andrex> Hanno4ka: ^
<artus> @voice Hanno4ka SergeyIT
<SergeyIT> artus: спасибо, буду осторожнее
<artus> воть, одной за флуд, второму за нефиг нечитающих смущать высокими знаниями :D
<artus> SergeyIT, думать же надо кому акральное открывать :D
<artus> Hanno4ka, а тебе кстати никто и не предлагал вводить собсно
<SergeyIT> как то и мысли даже не было, что программист так сразу команду выполнять будет (
<artus> хм, а самое забавное что я вот без гугла не разберусь как сию комбинацию исполнить :D
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, кстати, а как программист должен перегружать машину, если она зависла?
<andrex> !sysrq
<ubuntuhelp> Вы можете попробовать корректно выключить и перезагрузить компьютер, нажав и удерживая кнопки Alt+PrintScreen, а затем набрать последовательно буквы r, e, i, s, u, b. См: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key http://www.script-coding.info/Dzen_1_7.html#9.
<SergeyIT> это первое, что надо узнать в линуксе
<artus> нифига себе комбо
<artus> @devoice SergeyIT SergeyIT
<artus> @devoice SergeyIT Hanno4ka
<artus> Hanno4ka, а скакой попытки получилось? :)
<andrex> там ещё h есть типа хелп
<artus> а того, это если на случай выпиленой кнопки ресета? )
<andrex> это на случай отсутствия нета или бана в гугле, скорее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: это не комбо. это фаталити
<artus> а если последовательность перепутать?
<artus> ток ненадо проверять и жаловатцо потом :D
<andrex> ну не сохранится к примеру кеш на диск, нестрашно ведь))
<SergeyIT> много бывает проблем у новичков при нажатии на ресет, начиная с - не грузится система...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня на ноуте , еще FN надо было жать что бы до SysRq добраться
<artus> SergeyIT, да какие ща проблемы то? fschk же автоматом
<andrex> угу аналогично, у меня дел ещё
<SergeyIT> artus, и зачем этот лишний чек нужен?
<artus> SergeyIT, ну почекает и все грузитцо
<artus> вобщем сложно оно ща ломаетцо ресетами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот кстати, на офтопике, после проверки появляются файлы в LOST.DIR а нафига они? как их в удобоваримое восстановить
<andrex> расширение меняеш и усе
<andrex> по то какой файл был
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, извини... я вот еще от зависания на alt+crtl+BS перегрузку Х-ов всегда вешаю (при программировании бывает зависает)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а там иногда файлы кусками, без заголовка или часть одного файла, потом часть другого
<artus> Hanno4ka, ток пометочку сделай, это иксы бутает
<andrex> ну удаляеш и не паришся)
<artus> SergeyIT, кстати, а передерг такой иксов при ацком свапе же не поможет как понимаю, или поможет когда уже отпустит ? ))
<andrex> угу не поможет, плмлжет убийство всего кроме инит
<SergeyIT> artus, не замечал проблем, своп уменьшался всегда
<artus> четь хан ночной обиделсо :D
<Kyshtynbai> на ноуте рейсаб единственный способ ребутнуццо при чем-то конкретно зависшем. ресета-то нету. а питание отключать как то винт жалко...
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, а кнопка питания разве не работает как ресет?
<andrex> она работает как кнопка питания
<openvoid> Kyshtynbai, 10.000 power cycles тебе на сколько холодных ребутов хватит?
<andrex> если тока в биос настраивается
 * SergeyIT глянул последний раз на 8.04 (
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: у меня нет, не работает как ресет.
<baronos> можно в линзе Приложений убрать Apps Availlable for Download и Recently Used? чтоб просто как в г3 открыл а там приложения которые установленные.
<Kyshtynbai> openvoid: это я не разбираюсь, но был у меня случай, что я ребутнулся холодно, и граб слетел.
<SergeyIT> baronos, про линзы тема на форуме где-то
<baronos> добавление линз сторонних я у ская надыбал. а вот инфу про то как можно изменить не найду. убрать всегда можно через remove
<baronos> надыбал
 * baronos ушел извращаться
<Kyshtynbai> есть структура каталогов со вложенными каталогами. Иногда встречаются каталоги с пробелами в названии. Как бы заделат скриптег, который пошел бы по каталогам, и если попадалось бы название с пробелами, убирал бы пробел и mv
<Kyshtynbai> каталог с новым название (без пробелов). Моих мозгов хватило тока на find . -type d  -exec echo {} \; | tr -d ' ' , но это же просто на стандартный вывод...
<Kyshtynbai> хотя если в перлу заделать хэш...
<Kyshtynbai> Надо подумать.
<Kyshtynbai> но как определять, есть ли пробел в названии или нет...
<artus> а я не скажу, лень искать, да и кто то тут гнобил понимаеш скрипты самописные под это дело
<artus> а не подскажу
<artus> Kyshtynbai, ls | grep " " | while read -r f; do mv "$f" `echo $f | tr ' ' '_'`; done
<Kyshtynbai> грепом! геняльно! чото я про греп спейс не подумал!! Мерси!!
<artus> а можно и rename 's/ /_/g' * :D
 * SergeyIT похоронил 8.04 (
<baronos> зачем ты так :(
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: три дня и три ночи ты должен отслужить в церкви
<Kyshtynbai> !bash
<ubuntuhelp> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/ofkLB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SergeyIT> щас буду ставить 12.04
<[Raiden]> tr тоже ок
<[Raiden]> греп там не надо, всеравно только пробелы заменит
<[Raiden]> а.. там ещё и mv )
<spectrum> Привет, такая беда... ubuntu 12.04, на ней стоит twinkle (sip софтфон) периодически при разговоре он зависает (темнеет) и приходится перезагружать комп. Что делал: накатил образ рабочий бунты, проблема осталась. посоветуете что-нибудь?)
<artus> меняй телефонку , а присто пристрелить не пробовал? ато можно еще пакетники в распредщите для сброса телефона выключать, тоже сильное решение
<baronos> у меня ни разу сип акк в эмпати не зависал
<[Raiden]> я ещё вариант придумал
<[Raiden]> find . -iname '* *' -exec mv {} $(echo "{}"||tr ' ' '_') \;
<Kyshtynbai> та я уж во чо нашел: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/030
<Kyshtynbai> всё уде придумано до нас :(.
<Kyshtynbai> *уже.
<spectrum> artus: ты о чем вообще?
<[Raiden]> да на баше думаю уже всё написано , толкьо валяется в разных местах
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> spectrum, нафига ребутитцо если у тебя залип сип клиент? клиент пристрелить не ? сменить залипающий клиент не ?
<[Raiden]> хорошие примеры. Там они вместо сед используют функцию самого баша для редактирования строки
<spectrum> artus: он работает на еще 60 компах с такой же ОС и таким же железом. Пристрелить - нет, не помогает, он висит 1 фиг.
<spectrum> artus: зависает только на 1
<artus> ну может стрелькой научится пользоватся? как то kill -9 да от рута убивает обычно наповал ))
<spectrum> висит все равно,я же написал
<spectrum> остается на экране
<artus> есть xkill
<spectrum> при реплейсе вообще беда получается, короче перезагрузка быстрее
<spectrum> и вопрос мой не в этом...
<artus> а в чем? в том что мертвая уже почти 3 года как софтина у тебя вешается?
<spectrum> я же написал, что она работает на других компах, одинаковых с этим
<artus> ну так ищеш такого человека как Michel de Boer, и спрашиваеш, а почему же вы мил человек еще в 9м году забросили поддержку вашего поделия
<[Raiden]> какое-то услвоие значит отличается.
<[Raiden]> версии либ например.
<spectrum> 1 образ бунты
<artus> тебе посоветовали, взять сиптелефонку на которую авторы не забили )
<[Raiden]> телепати? :)
<spectrum> artus: да забей, для тебя не является доводом ее работа на куче компов
<spectrum> притом стабильной работы
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а как падает? смотри ошибки, гугли.
<spectrum> хорошо,я переформулирую, как отследить, что заставляет процесс софтфона вести себя некорректно?
<[Raiden]> иногда пишется в ~/.xsession-errors
<[Raiden]> но не всегда
<artus> логи, дебаг у нее есть ?
<spectrum> нет
<[Raiden]> а версии пакетов те же? может скажем другой какой реп на этой машине подключен
<spectrum> все такое же
<artus> spectrum, mail me directly at michel _at_ twinklephone _dot_ com :)
<spectrum> да мне кажется дело в железках
<[Raiden]> если софт 100% тот же. То может железо )
<[Raiden]> или определенная связка, драйвер-железо
<[Raiden]> Ну, если логически порассуждать
<spectrum> тоже вряд ли... логичнее всего выглядит проблема с железом
<artus> причем тут железо к тупой телефонке ? хоть убей не пойму
<baronos> artus осторожно, а то убьют еще :D
<artus> да пусть, главное чтоб обяснили))
<spectrum> смотри, больше 60 компов на одинаковых железках, на каждом одинаковая ОС с 1 образа и везде все работает
<Hanno4ka> sudo kill -9 artus
<[Raiden]> Да не, зачем. Мы мирно относимся к непонимающим.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> ато получается что на интеловских процах калькулятор считает более правильно чем на амд )
<spectrum> На этом компе начал зависать этот софтфон, после просмотра логов и настроек я поступил проще - раскатал образ заного
<spectrum> заново*
<spectrum> какой остается вариант?
<[Raiden]> ты зря это сказал на самом деле ) Ибо ошибки в процессорах амд и интел не одинаковые.
<[Raiden]> если они не возникают - одно, а если возникают...
<[Raiden]> в первом пентиуме их было штук 70 вроде
<[Raiden]> но я начал с памяти
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Сча артус шутку выкинет
<jlewka> где шутка?
<spectrum> да он напишет что-нибудь исходя из его позиции отрицать
<spectrum> и никогда не признает своей неправоты.
<spectrum> ладно,всем спасибо и пока
<artus> в чем неправота? в том что ты откопал из могилы недософт и пришол жаловатцо не разрабу а на канал бубунты?
<[Raiden]> скажите лучше чем find отличается -print и -print0
<[Raiden]> при большом количестве компов просто  проблемы возрастают ) это как, 1 хдд может проработать 5 лет или больше, но из 100 штук 1 убязательно сдохнет раньше.
<[Raiden]> МОжет там перегрев например есть
<[Raiden]> или сбой питалова
<SergeyIT> полтергейст более вероятен
<artus> хотя какой адекватности можно ожидать от человека для которого всего месяц тому стало открованиием что репы лежат еще и в /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<artus> жаль это лживое создание убегло :D хотел спросить как некрофилия соотноситцо с 2012-10-23 13:24:12spectrumпросто люблю, когда все новое и последнее
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Я в мистику не верю. Если есть полтергейтс, значит есть реальаня причина ) И если предположить что это не софт, то железо или конкретная связка.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], от веры мистика не зависит )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> может он просто не уловил какую-то разницу в софте. Я давн опользуюсь компьютером и видел как софт может начать глючить просто потому , что 1 либа заменилась
<[Raiden]> на версию поновей или просто из другого источника
<[Raiden]> мы уже об этом не узнаем )
<Hanno4ka> да просто комп на него за что-то обиделся)
<[Raiden]> Артус конечно тоже прав. С такой текучкой версий неподдерживаемая программа может стать проблемой. Но если ест ькуча компов и софт на них 100% одинаковый... То причина может быт ьне в софте.
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ну да, для меня как буддиста два совершенно разных компа имеют разную карму. Хотя бы тем что занимают разное место в пространстве.
<Hanno4ka> а вы разве не знали, что они живые на самом деле?
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> совершенно одинаковых т.е.
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: ты не буддист
<[Raiden]> Ну, капельку.
<SergeyIT> в прошлой жизни?
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: иначе ты сказал бы, что этого мира не существкет, и этих компов в том числе)
<Hanno4ka> а можно сказать пошлость?
<[Raiden]> я думаю что Будда имел в виду больше наше восприятие мира, чем его отсутствие.
<[Raiden]> но это оффтопик
<Kyshtynbai> Про Будду вчера притчу хорошую запостили).
<[Raiden]> притча была ок )
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: ну скажи
<Hanno4ka> короче, читаю я про каналы и буфера)) и думаю - буфера такие мягкие и круглые, а каналы такие длинные %)
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> мужика тебе надо :D
<Hanno4ka> artus: ага, я и не спорю
<baronos> мужика с буфрами и каналом?
<baronos> буферами*
<andrex> Hanno4ka: какого мужика... работать негро солце ещё высоко
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> так я и так работаю, но все равно не о тех каналах и буферах думаю, что надо(
<[Raiden]> квантовая физика кстати говорит как раз тоже. Всё не такое как кажется ) Допустим вы сидите на стоуле, на самом делевы парите отталкиваясь от поля которое создается вами и стулом.
<[Raiden]> и т.д. )
<jlewka> [Raiden], это если вы сидите именно на стоуле ?
<[Raiden]> на чем угодно. Ощущение твердости дают как бы два поля
<[Raiden]> а так всё нетвердое и по сути сгусток энергии
<[Raiden]> в общем квантовые физики это такая отдельаня непонятаня секта :)
<openvoid> какие именно поля приводят к протиранию штанов? я хочу эти поля победиь :)
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> все вокруг пустота
<jlewka> давайте лучше про убунту)
<andrex> убунту тоже штаны протирает иногда...
<jlewka> вот подскажите... убил самбу на одной машинке и теперь не могу не вывести и не ввести в домен ее
<openvoid> убивай /etc/samba
<openvoid> /var/samba и тому подобное
<jlewka> smbd -d 9 -i молчит...
<jlewka> кеш убивал
<jlewka> var/run/samba/*
<openvoid> рун не то
<openvoid> там рассадник где то есть
<[Raiden]> наверное лучше как службу пускать, чем конкретно бинарник
<[Raiden]> т.е. service тфьу start или руками из /etc/init.d
<[Raiden]> это для начала
<jlewka> там скриптов для самбы нету) все руки не дойдут поставить)
<[Raiden]> а потом логи смотреть
<teddyp1cker> эм вопрос минутка
<teddyp1cker> cp ${TRANSLATION_PROJECT_ROOT}/dist/ROOT.war ${JETTY_HOME}/webapps/$1.war  дает
<teddyp1cker> cp: невозможно выполнить stat для «~/translation-tool/translation-tool/dist/ROOT.war»
<teddyp1cker> как тут тильду раскрыть
<teddyp1cker> файл конечно есть в нужной папке
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: ты выполняешь команду из текущего каталога. тильда это домашняя папка
<[Raiden]> ой, ну всмысле из хомпапки ты выполняешь )
<teddyp1cker> это будет скриптик для idea
<jlewka> teddyp1cker, используй $HOME переменную
<teddyp1cker> да, из домашней
<[Raiden]> cp понимает тильду
<Kyshtynbai> задай апсолютным
<[Raiden]> наверное файла нет или путь другой
<Kyshtynbai> Пойду-ка я в чебуречную, пиво пить.
<teddyp1cker> да нет есть и файл и путь нормальный
<[Raiden]> сходи лучше в спротзал или на турник )
<teddyp1cker> просто почему то тильда не ракрывается в /home/ляля
<openvoid> cd ~; pwd
<[Raiden]> ну используй переменную как выше сказали. Посмотрим что изменится
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: турник с моими 85 кг не катет))). надо худеть. С понедельниа)).
<[Raiden]> как раз катит как 1 из средств. А вот пивко...
<[Raiden]> )
<openvoid> возможно из под другого пользователя пускается и там тильда в другой каталог указывает где файла нету
<teddyp1cker> ну я эту штуку через bash <скрипт.sh> пускаю
<jlewka> teddyp1cker, bash -x скрипт
<jlewka> и посмотри что будет
<openvoid> сделай скрипт с cd ~; pwd и посмотри что покажет
<jlewka> хотян аврное нечего нового не увидишь ...
<[Raiden]> засун ьв скрипт ls -l  ${TRANSLATION_PROJECT_ROOT}/dist/ROOT.war
<[Raiden]> наверняка будет ошибка )
 * Hanno4ka хитро улыбнулась teddyp1cker
<[Raiden]> где-то ты ошибся с путем
<Kyshtynbai> teddyp1cker: у тебя вроде ротутыр асус на ддврт был?
<jlewka> хм.. зачистил /var/cache/samba /var/run/samba
<jlewka> не помогло)
<teddyp1cker> не, сейчас он на офф прошивке
<Kyshtynbai> А скожы, ты к нему больше одного харда не пожключал? черз хаб?
<Kyshtynbai> с одним пашет ок, и вроде бы я читал, что можно через хаб несколько, но конфига под это не нашёл.
<teddyp1cker> нет, не думаю что выйдет подпитаться от усб порта его 2м хардам)
<Kyshtynbai> а мы хаб запитаем! всё прдумано
<Kyshtynbai> у него и разъем есть под питание, у хаба
<Kyshtynbai> токо вот фз скольк на него подавать...
<teddyp1cker> ну тогда - можно наверное, но думаю что на офф не прокатит, все таки нужно дд врт ставить
<Kyshtynbai> дд-врт я поставил и доволен, спасибо тебе и артусу за наводку).
<Kyshtynbai> Всё, я ушел до вечера.
<teddyp1cker> ок, удачи)
<Hanno4ka> teddyp1cker: можно интимный вопрос?
<teddyp1cker> да
<Hanno4ka> teddyp1cker: а ты java-developer?
<teddyp1cker> начинающий совсем)
<Hanno4ka> teddyp1cker: 4 гиговый бинарник отсортируешь? хД
<jlewka> ))))))))))))
<Hanno4ka> teddyp1cker: так, чтобы на джава и не трое суток работало?
<teddyp1cker> хм сначала я бы спросил "зачем ?)"
<Hanno4ka> ну еще один
<baronos> победил Can't open /etc/init.d/.depend.stop: No such file or directory :)
<andrex> baronos: молоток
<Hanno4ka> teddyp1cker: а ты представь, что я заказчик и "мне так надо"
<teddyp1cker> ну вон чуваки из mail.ru оченб быстрый кеш сделали бинарный
<teddyp1cker> правда не помню там про сортировку
<teddyp1cker> а не это одноклассники - чтобы аватарки раздавать X)
<Hanno4ka> в любом случае в неструктурированных хаотичных данных найти нужную информацию можно только полным перебором
<teddyp1cker> потому и спросил - зачем)
<Hanno4ka> ну просто я так хочу
<teddyp1cker> ладно мне до бинарников еще далеко - меня пока spring + jetty ждут
<teddyp1cker> придет босс по стажировке и даст по ушам - чего я на ирке сижу вместо проекта))
<jlewka> хе.. а мой босс далеко от меня
<jlewka> да и вообще походу не знает чем я занимаюсь
<teddyp1cker> а скрипт потом - может ant макрос сделаю
<Hanno4ka> поразводили тут всякие джавы и шарпы, теперь программисты даже не в курсе, что такое указатель и как освобождать память
<Hanno4ka> не говоря уже о том, что такеое "mov ax, bx"
<jlewka> млин, на попытк на net ads -U admin , ни smbd -d 9 ни winbind -d 9 ни как не реагируют...
<jlewka> походу бинарник поламался...
<Hanno4ka> суть задачки - в ограничении памяти
<teddyp1cker> sun.misc.Unsafe - играйся хоть до опупения
<teddyp1cker> все равно толлковый сборщик не напишешь
<[Raiden]> если нужно искать только 1 вхождение, инфу можно например разделить на 3 части. И написать так что бы начинало искать рендомно с одной из них. :) Тогда появится вероятност ьчто придется обработать только 1\3 в некоторых случаях :)
<[Raiden]> гг
<teddyp1cker> кстати очень похоже на чье-то тестовое задание
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: рандомно-третичный поиск(??) ?)
<pr0mode> день добрый, господа ))
<[Raiden]> а этому уже название есть?:)
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: он уже ушел, так что не узнаешь этого до конца своей жизни
<pr0mode> [Raiden], посоветуй фильмец нормальный ))
<Hanno4ka> не думаю, что вероятность изменится
<jlewka> [Raiden], а если сикомый кусок разделиться на две части?)
<jlewka> да и вообще, зачем вам джава когда есть bash  ?)
<jlewka> и ваш массив в одну строчку отформатить можно будет)
<[Raiden]> jlewka: тогда ой
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> можно учесть конечно. при переходе к следущей порции проверять места порежки. Но это уже будет сложновато, да.
<jlewka> но для этого надо знать размер  искомого куса
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: и как же?
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, я вроде даже писал
<Hanno4ka> ну пусть
<jlewka> а млин, не сохранилось у меня в хистори..
<Hanno4ka> тогда будет так - в файл размером 1Тб лежит сериализованный дамп некоторых данных, необходимо их упорядочить, проиндексировать и предоставить возможность поиска по этим данным
<Hanno4ka> а так же предумотреть изменение оного файла - т.е. изменение и удаление данных
<openvoid> Hanno4ka, ты на кгб работаешь?
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, вообщем все что можно вывести на стандартный вовывод можно обработать как обычный тестовый файл)
<Hanno4ka> openvoid: если я тебе скажу, то придется тебя убить)
<openvoid> просто звучит как задача по анализу сырых данных с харда пользователя
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: а ты вкурсе, что такое сериализация?
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, нет %)
<Hanno4ka> сериализованные данные и текстовые данные, это ну оооооооооочень разное поведение программы
<Hanno4ka> нужно делать
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: или ты думаешь, что если через file.getByte() получила значение 15, то открв файлик в текстовом редакторе ты тоже увидишь яисло 15?
<jlewka> file.getByte получает  размер файла в байтах?
<Hanno4ka> нет, получает из файла значение байта, на кором стоит курсор чтения\записи
<[Raiden]> jlewka: ну размер искомого , а хотя да, если поиск по маске то всё печально :)
<[Raiden]> это провалилась идея )
<[Raiden]> хотя ещё можно использовать где используюстя строки
<Hanno4ka> jlewka:  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9_%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/1/4/8/d/1/57cf776ccc86e466d9590109d40.jpg
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B9_%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB
<jlewka> Hanno4ka,  как там твой блок называется?)
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, там у тебя команда для выввода данных в hex
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: то есть? в консоли это od -t x1z file
<jlewka> угу, а вывод в sed sort tr
<jlewka> grep
<jlewka> проскорость и ресурсы я не говорю)
<Hanno4ka> у меня ничего такого нет
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, у тебя убунта?
<artus> хм, 2к рублеф ссдшка на 60 гигов
<jlewka> grep sed tr awk есть почти везде
<Hanno4ka> а ты не думал, что  разработчики этих вот команд решали такие же задачки, как и я?
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, ну я вообще пошутил :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35416
<[Raiden]> они пришли за вами http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2012/11/23/638299/GoogleAndroidArmy.jpg
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> телефонаторы
<openvoid> пришли у ушли
<openvoid> взял galaxy nexus и водрузил firefoxos
<openvoid> даже не стал 4.2 пробовать
<[Raiden]> извращенец
<[Raiden]> хотя 4.2 может и не стоит
<openvoid> до openmoko не дотягивает, но получше андроида
<artus> чето как то судя по тому что об энтом моко знают только избранные и оно загнулось, то не дотягивает это типа уже присмерти? ))
<openvoid> оно загнулось потому что маленькое было а не потому что плохое
<openvoid> мозилка помощнее компания
<Hanno4ka> а это не тот, который с qt?
<artus> openvoid, ну дык на хорошую весч спонсоры то находятцо обычно , а тут видать совсем ненужное оказалось
<openvoid> оно вроду и qt было
<[Raiden]> чего там лучше-то, чем в андройде?
<Hanno4ka> а, не, там вроде гринфон назывался
<[Raiden]> кроме ощущения что поставил что-то , чег одругие не поставили )
<openvoid> meego сборка под него была тоже
<openvoid> artus, спонсоры на ходятся только на то что можно впарить и нажиться хорошо
<openvoid> moko одновременно с первым гуглофоном появилось были первыми с тачскрином после айфона
<openvoid> ошибка была в том что выпуслили хардваре а софт ещё пару лет допиливали
<openvoid> а народ в это время хавал гугл
<[Raiden]> хавал как-то плохо звучит. Я наприме хавал симбу, а гугл мне нравится.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ощутимо больше
<[Raiden]> опенмоко был просто дорогой игрушкой для гиков.
<baronos> у кого 12.10?
<[Raiden]> а у кого нет?
<baronos> того мне не надо :)
<[Raiden]> )
<openvoid> ну поначалу конечно гуглофон был реальной альтернативой айфону, казался хорошим прогрессом, потом пошёл в массы
<[Raiden]> подозреваю 12.10 но без гнома тебе тоже не надо
<baronos> а хотя, хз тема эмпати наверно впечатана в эмпати 3.6
<[Raiden]> openvoid: он только выйграл от того что пошел в массы.
<[Raiden]> суть гугла вообще в другом. Им важно что бы максимум людей имело доступ к смарту
<openvoid> а насчёт дорогой я бы возразил - 14.000 с чехлом и 3-мя батарейками, галакси нексус 22.000
<[Raiden]> а для эпл важна цена каждого устройства
<[Raiden]> помимо этого
<baronos> у кого у12.10 поглядите в /usr/share/adium темы есть там?
<[Raiden]> самый дешевый смартфон с учетом цен в россии , стоит 3к, на андройде.
<[Raiden]> и с него можно звонить и посещать ресурсы в инете
<baronos> мтс фон 1500 вроде был
<openvoid> привязанные к оператору не считаются
<[Raiden]> мтсфоны не привязаны к мтс
<[Raiden]> тут вам не сша
<openvoid> сейчас да андроид в каждом пылесосе
<baronos> ну и славно, пока пылесосю в гплей мюзик послушаю ;)
<[Raiden]> если говорить про заграницу, то нексус4 стоит баксов 400 если не ниже. А харьки очень ничего
<[Raiden]> прибыль с железа там конечно есть. Но как бы в пределахз разумного.
<[Raiden]> Так что я бы стал сравнивать с политикой эпл и их продукцией )
<openvoid> железо 4 года назад было такое как сейчас в тех что за 3.000
<openvoid> моко около 400 и был тогда
<openvoid> с учётом закона мура аналог нексус сегодня
<[Raiden]> суть эпл предлогать 1 продукт , причем дорого и потом доставлять платынй контент к нему. Суть гугла вроде бы та же. Но они могут например доставять поисковые запросы и рекламу и снимать деньги не с конечного юзера, а с фирм.
<openvoid> качество приложений под андроид сильно не радует
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а пример привести?
<baronos> пока дождешься, проще исходники скачать :D
<[Raiden]> например навител плохой, асфальт, нова, разыне лаунчеры, может яндекс карыт как-то иначе глючат?
<[Raiden]> где конкретика?
<[Raiden]> карты )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://trinixy.ru/pics5/20121123/podborka_86.jpg кто помнит это кино
<baronos> ну яндекс корыто тоже :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: да все наверное
<baronos> охотники за привидениями
<openvoid> платное по да более менее
<[Raiden]> У меня сча бесплатынй лаунчер стоит holo
<[Raiden]> и яндекскарты тоже ничег оен стоят
<openvoid> тогда под опенмоко и пиджин и линфон и опенстритмапс собрали и всё более менее работало
<openvoid> сип телефонию я на галакси табе так и не смог заставить работать
<baronos> хехе, я сипом до сих пор пользуюсь sipnet
<baronos> и проблем нет
<openvoid> проблема не в сипнете а в клиентах из которых полтора дровосека могут зарегистрироваться на сервере но при этом держат нужных кодеков
<openvoid> сипнет приложение это вроде не клиент а посылалка смс на обоюдосторонний вызов
<[Raiden]> В общем я так и не услышал название хотя бы 1 плохой софтины. Хотя они конечно же есть .как и под любую платформу. Особенн популярную
<[Raiden]> на этом тему можно закрыть )
<artus> openvoid, голос смсками шлет? прикольно :D
<johnnix> Добрый вечер убунтувцы:)
<openvoid> artus, смс шлёт на узел а тот по вызывает обоих обонентов
<baronos> он не смс шлет, а дозвон делает и связывает
<openvoid> raiden, galaxy tab + google play search sip video - все плохие
<openvoid> http://www.sipnet.ru/mobile
<[Raiden]> )
<openvoid> Тарифы NetCall немногим выше тарифов SIPNET по причине необходимости совершать 2 звонка - Вам на сотовый или городской телефон и Вашему абоненту
<[Raiden]> для планшетов может быть
<baronos> http://goo.gl/VMZIk
<[Raiden]> андройд для них всё ещё адаптируется
<artus> незнаю чего там у сипнета, у меня в принципе и еджа хватает чтоб 3cx по вайвайке зашло на астерис и тама звякнуло с модемки в gsm
<openvoid> baronos, это с компа
<openvoid> 3CXPhone - не регистрируется, Linphone - на маркете как неподдерфивается на устройстве, из apk не регистрируется, и далее по списку
<artus> оу, не по вайвайке а через опенвпнку
<openvoid> я не поленился все попробовал
<artus> очепятка )
<openvoid> что гугл плей выдавал
<artus> openvoid, ну если уже 3сч не регаетцо, то втопку такой сип )
<openvoid> единственное что регистрируется sipdroid, и AGEPhone первый при звонке вываливается не удалось найти кодеки, второй плохое качество
<artus> openvoid, а что за сип?
<openvoid> пробовал на sipnet, ekiga.net, sip.linphone.org,
<artus> эм, что ты там пробовал? типа к тестовым аккам не цепляется, или что? или где?
<openvoid> iptel.org ещё
<baronos> http://www.fring.com/
<openvoid> при указании настроек аккаунта все попробованные клиенты говорят этайм аут регистрацииэ
<openvoid> fring не пробовал, оно больше на социалку какуюто похоже
<artus> карма значит у тя такая, если твои реги не проходит)
<artus> *я
<openvoid> ага, а скомпа из той же сети всё хорошо
<baronos> ну если есть скайп, то звони со скайпа на сип телефонию
<openvoid> скайп я похоронил и откапывать не хочу :)
<artus> openvoid, ну хз, на моих атсках телефонки прекрасно цепляются, там уже больше выбор среди клиентов на предмет какой кодек оно тянет,
<openvoid> я так думаю не исключено что умышленно на галакси таб или стандартную работу сип заблокировали или специально криво реализовали
<artus> и ваще это не по теме )) поэтому будем грустить молча )
<openvoid> но сильно в паранойю впадать не буду :)
<openvoid> но карма это не про меня, с компа и с сименса всё ок
<openvoid> ping
<ubuntuhelp> openvoid, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> всем привет
<baronos> заточил под себя значок раскладки http://itmages.ru/image/view/773527/2dd53104 :)
<tagezi> baronos: у тебя английская локализация?
<baronos> угу
<baronos> ну там и ру есть
<baronos> ру\ен использую
<tagezi> не, у тебя часы показывают пятница ноябрь по английски
<baronos> ну эт да)
<tagezi> это при английской локили вроде
<tagezi> а значек, на вкус и цвет ))) мне бы квадратик не очень понравился.. хотя мож привычка просто
<tagezi> флаги меня выбешивали просто помню
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ку
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1123/h_1353693988_7141006_5df0e8c936.png
<gridis> привет всем
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не слишком тёмная тема?
<[Raiden]> может быть. Если пользоваться разными темными. Начинаеш ьпривыкать
<[Raiden]> хотя некотоырй софт всетаки заточен под светлое. Свою раскраску текста например имеет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: наверное автора запарило интегрировать в кде его.. или он вообще не предназначался для кде
<Sergey_IT> там про звездолеты, поэтому и темно
<tagezi> ))
<[Raiden]> никак из опенсусе не выйду. загружал дня 3 назад ))
<tagezi> что такое urt
<[Raiden]> урбан террор
<[Raiden]> в целом тут всё так же, если не копат ьсильно дальше де
<tagezi> ну, так де у всех одинаковые вроде )
<tagezi> ну почти одинаковые
<[Raiden]> не поверите но дист рс кде найти несколько проще чем с юнити
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это в общем шутка. Н ов ней маленький намек на то какие привычки возможно не стоит приобретать
<tagezi> я предпологая, в сусе юнити вообще нет )
 * tagezi не думал что as в убунту стоит по умолчанию о_О
<[Raiden]> конкретно по неё и возможно федору найти можно. Но где-то ещё очень маловероятно.
<Scrimmer> вечер добрый, господа убунтовцы
<[Raiden]> привет
<Scrimmer> как дела, райден?)
<gridis> привет
<Scrimmer> как там кде?)
<Scrimmer> о, gridis, давно не виделись
<[Raiden]> Нормально. Опять вот рекламирую. Ты всё пропустил.
<[Raiden]> ))
<gridis> угу, был занят сильно работой и наконец снес винду и полностью пересел на линукс
<tagezi> Scrimmer: да.. он тут расказывает что юнити теперь ещё и федору с сусей окупирует, уже в них можно поставить её )
<[Raiden]> это скорее исключение. Если вам попадется какой-то другой дистр, то придется работат ьв чем-то другом
<tagezi> ну.. не велика беда начала )
<[Raiden]> Ну да, не страшно в общем-то.
<gridis> мне по началу юнити нравилось пока не поставил cairo, как только поставил, сразу снес юнити
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> Cairo — программная библиотека, предназначенная для рендеринга векторной графики с не зависящим от оборудования API.
<tagezi> причем тут Юнити?
<[Raiden]> да, вкусы конечно штука сложная. А мне именно кайро никогда не нравился. слишком прегружен возможностями и не очень удобная настройка.
<gridis> Cairo - это нижняя панелька как в Маке
<[Raiden]> может просто я  искал удобный лаунчер в то время и не ожидал таких возможностей...
<gridis> может просто названия совпадают
<gridis> хм... все может быть
<gridis> кстати
<gridis> может кто сталкивался, как настроить Nvidia видеокарту на более отзывчивый режим в адаптивном режиме работы
<[Raiden]> *такого количества. В итоге юзал docky и awn иногда. В любом случае все эти 3 программу хотя бы не привязаны к левому краю
<[Raiden]> )
<gridis> что бы пока она просыпается, не было тормозов с эффектами?
<gridis> :)
<[Raiden]> отключить сброс частоты если только, или настроить минимальную частоту.
<tagezi> а я вон Scrimmer'азагнать на кде не могу никак
<[Raiden]> как именн оне скажу, но знаю что можно
<tagezi> он всё упирается (
<gridis> ну отключить то я отключил, но во допустим я бы хотел оставить ее на частоте 400 мегагерц, может кто знает как так сделать?
<gridis> )))) я тоже не любитель КДЕ, хотя Линус Торвальдс отдает ей предпочтение, мне сейчас gnome shell нравиться... сейчас разбираюсь и начинаю писать к нему плагины
<tagezi> gridis: начинай писать к нему новый наутилус )
<gridis> )))
<[Raiden]> надо в ксорг конф включить разгон Option  CoolBit  значение  , значение может быт ьне только 1, лучше гуглить. А потом можно менят ьчастоту в нвидиа-сеттингс. Если надо при загрузке ,то  опциями с консоли - у неё они есть.
<[Raiden]> подробней не помн
<[Raiden]> ю
<tagezi> в 13.04 вообще кастрируют его, и функционаоа не останеться
<gridis> ок, спасибо, погуглю
<gridis> ну значит изменим наутилус на что нибудь еще
<tagezi> ну он вроде вшит капитально
<[Raiden]> тем кто хочет писат ьсвои расширения оно наверное подходит. Хотя я должен заметить что плазмойды можно в отличие от гном3 писа тьна различных языках от скриптовых до компилируемых.
<tagezi> покрайне мере гном начинает верещать сразу, как только чтонить с ним делаешь.. как со своей конечностью носиться
<[Raiden]> и давно
<gridis> ну никто же не заставляет его использовать если он вшит, как и Unity, ее удалить без ubuntu-desktop просто так не получиться, либо у меня не получалось)))
<Scrimmer> tagezi, самое интересное, что сидишь на юнити, а меня гонишь на кде ;D
<Scrimmer> gridis, винда фу, да?)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: я о твоей психике забочусь )
<Scrimmer> tagezi, мне кеды не нравятся :)
<Scrimmer> ни обувь, ни оболочка :D
<tagezi> а я всёравно 80% времени сижув консольке ))
<[Raiden]> gridis: ubuntu-desktop это пустой пакет для устанвоки юнити, т.е. он зависит от юнити. И естественно должен удалятьяс вместе с ним.
<gridis> Винда не фу, просто политика компании ее уничтожает... XP была норм системой, Виста 1 шаг к надгробному камню, в 7 исправили немного положение, в 8 поставили точку намертво
<Scrimmer> сегодня читал про win8, что с ней Win идет к провалу
<[Raiden]> не для всех. Многим нравится и меню метро там можно не видеть совсем, если не хочется. МОжно использовать классический стол и 1 из приложений делающих виндовое меню.
<Scrimmer> а вообще, восьмерка мне понравилась
<gridis> Raiden: но ubuntu-desktop тянет за собой еще пакеты и вуаля, gnome не пашет)))
<openvoid> win8 идет к лочке на winstore
<Scrimmer> gridis, впринципе, она и довольно шустрая, если сидеть без антивируса
<Scrimmer> openvoid, ну, посмотримс, чем это все обернется
<[Raiden]> их подход на самом деле менее жесток чем гном3 или юнити. Во первых можно на стол переключиться из метро , а во вторых нету политики на упрощение софта. Эксплорер например стал только лучше и функциональней.
<gridis> Scrimmer: а долго ли сможешь просидеть без него?
<openvoid> антивирус там встроенный
<[Raiden]> gridis: не, удаление ubuntu-desktop ничего не тянет
<Scrimmer> gridis, просидел 3 месяца и доволен
<Scrimmer> потом снес все
<gridis> у меня win7 сейчас только на виртуалке, для работы, все остальное уже давно линь
<[Raiden]> gridis: открой синаптик или какой-то другой хороший менеджер пакетов, и посмотри какие пакеты зависят от ubuntu-desktop
<Scrimmer> сейчас win7, без антивируса, и нормально
<gridis> сек
<[Raiden]> дольжно быть  0 ) Это просто пустой метапакет
<gridis> ну как тебе сказать, он тут список нехилый выдал, что удалит, что добавит и тд
<[Raiden]> сча на qt написали muon. это такая штука из центра, менеджера пакетов и обновлялки. В общем там инфу о пакетах можно искать и смотреть примерно как в синаптике.
<[Raiden]> gridis: странно )
<[Raiden]> може я ошибаюсь. Буду в убунте - гляну. На "новшества". Или ещё пуст ькто-нить посмотрит у кого есть синаптик
<gridis> пакетов 200 в зависимостях
<[Raiden]> от которых он зависит?
<[Raiden]> а от него сколько зависит?
<gridis> нет, от которых он, а от него 2
<[Raiden]> он должен зависеть о твсего что ставить, это естественно. Но он это не удаляет
<gridis> правда походу смежных
<[Raiden]> а вот те что зависят от нег ои правда удаляться
<[Raiden]> надеюсь помог разобраться )
<gridis> ок, но я все равно трогать пока не буду, 80кб вроде весит, мне не жалко)))
<[Raiden]> это другой вопрос. Вообще для юза гнома или чего угодно снос юнити не является обязательным. Я например сча пишу с дистра в котором ещё установлен гном3, помимо кде и опенбокс. И пока я их не гружу они меня не беспокоят
<gridis> спасибо, это да... лишний раз даже если что-то сделал не так, можно загрузиться с другой оболочки и все поправить
<baronos> ну некторые считают, что для оптимизации гнома нужно снести юнити в убунту. или чтоб юнити лучше работало, снести не нужные программы :D
<gridis> а как мешает незапущенная программа? кроме как место на харде занимает?
<baronos> ну вот надо спрашивать у тех кто статейки пишет в инете :D
<baronos> я сегодня на предмет оптимизации убунту и юнити полазил :)
<tagezi> ну, некоторые проги после сноса реально ускоряют
<tagezi> например, плагины наутилуса, вроде и не запущены, а тормозят его жутко
<gridis> )))
<tagezi> ну, или у меня жутко особенный комп )
<gridis> а где он у тебя тормозит, у меня все латает
<tagezi> при открывании долго открывается очень
<tagezi> посносил все плагины, опять летать начал
<baronos> единственное что не победил это тормознутый даш, в г3 например иконки в кэше сидят ну или просто активитис не тормозной, и при открытии отображаются все сразу и быстро. а тут это ппц просто :)
<gridis> нет, у меня такого нет, хоть и порядка 10 сетевых дисков подключено через nfs,samba,webdav
<Scrimmer> Ребят, как называется программа, которая делает в Ubuntu краски более теплее, что бы глаза не болели?
<Scrimmer> а то напрягает очень сильно
<gridis> у меня такие вещи делает справой стороны кнопочка на мониторе, которая правит цветовую гамму
<gridis> или меняешь уже преустановленные форматы
<Scrimmer> ой фу там некрасиво :D
<baronos> apt-get install ubuntu-battery
<gridis> ггыыы)))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: помнишь прогу тестили.. там чуть теплее краски на мониторе становились
<teddyp1cker> ребят, я снова с глупыми вопросами
<teddyp1cker> как можно запустить sh от другого пользователя переданного как параметр
<teddyp1cker> не su sudo а как раз наоборот)
<tagezi> добавить его во владельцы?
<tagezi> ну всмысле дать прова на группу и добавить того от кого запускаешь в эту группу
<[Raiden]> tagezi: помню
<[Raiden]> название не помню, но что-то про красные глаза
<[Raiden]> можешь сам гамму менять в иксах и у нвидии есть это
<[Raiden]> man xgamma
<[Raiden]> подбираешь значение, вешаещь на крон на 20-00 или по вкусу )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, я нашёл редшифт
<tagezi> она офтоматом по времени меняет
<[Raiden]> ок
<teddyp1cker> эм а как /bin/bash насильно подсунуть bashrc можно?
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: это как?
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: при запуске баш помоему и так автоматом читаеться bashrc
<tagezi> что ты ему ещё хочешь подсунуть?
<gridis> teddyp1cker: если не ошибаюсь, то bashrc в начале с точкой идет
<[Raiden]> Ласково надо. Насилие зло
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> всем ночи
<gridis> пока
<Scrimmer> покед
<Scrimmer> gridis, ну рассказывай то, как дела?)
<Scrimmer> и вправду, давно не видно было (:
<Scrimmer> кем ты работаешь, кстати? о_0
<gridis> а что тебе рассказывать? вот читаю как postfix + DKIM настроить
<shenmue> =)
<gridis> менеджер проектов + старший системный администратов в одной из Москвоских контор
<shenmue> нашел что почитать
<gridis> да, так, решил с почтой разобраться раз и навсегда)))
<gridis> у меня свой почтовик, поэтому надо сделать все почемловечески
<gridis> Scrimmer: А ты как, разобрался со звуком, если не ошибаюсь, это у тебя проблема была?
<Scrimmer> gridis, да разобрался. товарищ tagezi подсказал. а проблема: выход звука менялся с задней панели не переднюю на компутере
<Scrimmer> отрубил переднюю панель, и звук стал нормальный
<Scrimmer> ну и  + скомпилил первое свое ядро
<gridis> хм... у меня тоже сейчас 1 проблема имеется со звуком, может ты знаешь... когда нет звука, ничего не играет, все вроде хорошо, но когда начинаешь что-то воспроизводить, то появляется щелчок, из-за этих проблем не слышу уведомлений скайпа и когда мотаешь виде
<gridis> оооо, с ядром поздравляю.... не легкое это дело
<Scrimmer> компилится долго...
<gridis> а ты с помощью чего компилишь? gcc или LLVM?
<Sergey_IT> а смысл компилить?
<Scrimmer> не, с твоей проблемой не знаком, я вообще пока в линухе новичек
<Scrimmer> да просто хотелось узнать, каково это :)
<Scrimmer> на баше столько цитат...)
<Scrimmer> я этим гайдом пользовался: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%8F%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0
<[Raiden]> старовато но сойдет
<gridis> понятно, надо вчитываться, а у меня пока мысли сейчас в почте + ssl
<Sergey_IT> я понимаю еще в hex редакторе ядро править
<andrex> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> xconfig уже переписан на свежее кути , qt3-dev-tools libqt3-mt-dev больше не нужны
<andrex> угу, древнеют маны чето
<[Raiden]> 1 из проблем серьезных
<Scrimmer> andrex, привет. слухай, вроде не спрашивал. ты зареган на хабре?
<Scrimmer> gridis, кстати, а ты зареган на хабре?
<[Raiden]> мне кстати нарвится как у опенсусе. гворящие  не раскиданы по своим ресурсам, на разных языках, а все форумы и хавту хостятся в 1 месте
<andrex> издиваетчо...
<gridis> нет, на хабре нет
<andrex> ц*
<[Raiden]> на ресурсах опенсусе
<andrex> Scrimmer: спрашивал вчера помоему
<gridis> у меня свой блог и я его иногда (наверно раз в год) обновляю 1 новой статьей
<andrex> незареган
<Scrimmer> плохо
<gridis> и то это больше наверно костыль-блог что бы нужный софт работал
<[Raiden]> лучше править убунтовское вики. Свои блоги только порождают сущности. Может мы завтра пойдем и все кто на канале будем писат ьодно и тоже
<[Raiden]> каждый в своём блоге
<[Raiden]> :)
<gridis> это моя записная книжка и она очень далека от мануала
<[Raiden]> ну ок
<gridis> просто она открыта для всех, малоли кто такой же костыль ищет
<Scrimmer> а в gimpe можно как то сделать, что бы при создании нового проекта/картинки, не знаю как назвать
<Scrimmer> он размеры брал из изображения в буфере обмена?
<andrex> да
<Scrimmer> хм, вот так всегда. нашел ответ уже :)
<gridis> ну мне тогда напиши, а то неделю назад с этим мучался, срочно надо было
<gridis> :)
<Scrimmer> там чучуть другая функция - Создать -> Из буфера обмена
<[Raiden]> можно подогнать после вставки. И вставку под изображение и наоборот
<[Raiden]> можно и так
<Scrimmer> ухты, гимп может сразу делать скрин сайта о_0
<Scrimmer> эх, жаль страница запаролена
<Scrimmer> а то мудохаюсь со скрином сайта...
<[Raiden]> обязательно стоит про расширения почитать. некоторый интересный функционал можно получить
<[Raiden]> gmic например
<Scrimmer> странно, гугл говорит, что это набор фильтров
<[Raiden]> ну да и гуи для их выбора
<[Raiden]> мой любимый урок )) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiK4aq2wqdw
<Scrimmer> мне просто нужно заскринить страничку админки сайта, и подогнать ее под размер 396х318, что бы более-менее смотрелось
<Scrimmer> а вот, не получается
<[Raiden]> как-то так http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1124/h_1353702265_6933689_e4ccf41595.png
<[Raiden]> в убунте это ставиться пакетом gimp-plugins-registry
<[Raiden]> возможно без s
<[Raiden]> ещё там другйо хлам ставится, часть полезное для обработки фоток
<Scrimmer> мне gimp нужен чисто для веба
<[Raiden]> тогда будем считать что я всем писал )
<Scrimmer> :))
<[Raiden]> с ютуба у малыша макос вроде. Наверное родители не пользуют варез и не покупают фотошоп
<[Raiden]> а не, он там пишет про хакинтош
<[Raiden]> когда журналиста несёт - ему одной газеты мало. (с) фортунки
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], никто тебя не слушает, никто с тобой не разговаривает :3
<shenmue> =)
<Scrimmer> привет, шенму
<[Raiden]> про фортушки это я каналом ошибся
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], с развитием интернета скорость распространеня журналистского поноса возрасла до световой
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> на хабре даже была тема про современных it журналистов
<Scrimmer> недожурналистов, точнее
<Sergey_IT> дурналистов тогда уж
<Scrimmer> ну или так
<Scrimmer> смысл 1 и тот же
<gridis> Кстати, никто не в курсе, почему у меня с хецнером скорость больше 3 мегабайт в сек не поднимается, у меня и у хецнера соединение 100 мегабит/с
<gridis> ?
<gridis> и по поводу журналиств, это не журналисты как правило пишут, если вы про статьи, это SEO`шники, а они гоняться только за уникальностью контента, а не его содержанием
<gridis> об этом тоже много статей есть как выявить в статье, что она написана недоделанным СЕОшником
<Scrimmer> пользуется кто filezilla?
<[Raiden]> 1 время пользовался
<[Raiden]> http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/414112
<Scrimmer> ))
<Scrimmer> можно как то сделать так, что бы при изменении файла, он грузился на фтп автоматически, без подтверждения?
<Scrimmer> а то напрягает каждый раз подтверждать
<Scrimmer> или может есть дополнение к geany, позволяющий просматривать файлы с ftp прямо в редакторе?
<gridis> меня все дружно проигнорили))))
<Scrimmer> а я не знаю даже что такое хецнер
<gridis> я пользуюсь filezilla
<Kyshtynbai> -хецнер это фашисткий хостер
<Scrimmer> gridis, не знаешь, как решить мой вопрос ?)
<Kyshtynbai> я тоже им пользуюсь, у меня там впс.
<Scrimmer> виртуальный сервер?
<zuker> есть такое ide которое умеет работать прямо с ftp :)
<gridis> Scrimmer: там shell есть?
<gridis> я для таких целей пользуюсь гитом и не парюсь
<gridis> да, виртуалка
<Scrimmer> shell в geany?
<Scrimmer> да, есть
<gridis> нет, там куда льешь файлы
<gridis> ну так юзай гит
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: в файлзилле врятли. Может быть можно если монтировать фтп как папку , curlftpfs
<[Raiden]> но я не уверен
<gridis> во, либо еще так
<Scrimmer> пробовал, медленно грузит
<gridis> но там есть нюанс
<Scrimmer> очень напрягает ожидание
<gridis> значит что-то не так собирал, у меня все нормально было
<Scrimmer> просто в notepad++, блокноте для win, есть дополнение, позволяющее просматривать файлы фтп и их редактировать
<gridis> 100 мегабит на 100 мегабитах, по 280 гб в сутки таким образом сливал, бекапы
<Scrimmer> ну, щас еще раз попробую
<gridis> папка может отмонтироваться и тогда ты будешь лить в локальную ось, а не на фтп, если лить будешь через скрипт, можешь не заметить как она отмонтируется
<[Raiden]> вот как надо печатать на таче http://cs410724.userapi.com/v410724123/59e6/cITzFNcHLRY.jpg
<Scrimmer> а, вот почему я забросил curlftps - в geany файлы просто пустые
<Scrimmer> да это уже извращенство...
<gridis> ыыыы)))
<Scrimmer> ехал как то месяц назад в маршрутке, сижу на заднем сиденье, людей забито, место только возле меня
<Scrimmer> заходит мужик, коса, все дела, но такой, неопрятный - голова не мытая. сам помятый, вещи потертые, сумка старая
<Scrimmer> попахивало. садится возле меня, смотрит на мой iPhone 4 и улыбается, и раскрывает сумку, и достает - iPad 3, к нему 3g инет, как положено, потом iphone 4s, потом еще второй 3gs
<Scrimmer> потом пощелкал iPod mini и спрятал
<Scrimmer> я забыл, к чему я это
<gridis> :)
<gridis> это что бы твою умную мысль не забанили за 5 подрят сообщений не к чему :)))
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> а я молчу :Х
<gridis> Ну так никто не знает, что такая скорость маленькая или это из-за того что это германия и каналы у нас до нее тугие?
<Scrimmer> у меня до германии скорость норм
<gridis> сколько?
<gridis> и до куда мериешь?
<gridis> и откуда?
<Scrimmer> у меня держит 6-7 мбайт, по фтп
<gridis> хм... а откуда?
<Scrimmer> Севастополь, Украина
<Scrimmer> гигабитный канал в германии, у меня 100 мбит
<gridis> у меня Москва, получается, у нас каналы до Германии гавно
<Scrimmer> не обязательно, может это твой провайдер говняшка, а не вся Москва :)
<gridis> или есть огнаничение на передачю ip to ip
<gridis> нет, это я исключил сразу
<gridis> у меня 2 канала по 150 мегабит
<gridis> пробовал с обоих, примерно одинаково, 3.14-3.18
<Scrimmer> может трабла тогда в Германии?
<gridis> мегабата в секунду
<gridis> пробовал и speedtest.net, он тоже 28-29 мегабит показывает
<gridis> и как правило так постоянно
<Scrimmer> gridis, кстати, ты блокнотами пользуешься, как средствами разработки?
<gridis> иногда
<gridis> но последнее время только geany
<Scrimmer> пользовался хоть раз notepad++?
<gridis> даже для txt файлов
<gridis> в винде?
<Scrimmer> да
<gridis> пробовал, но давно
<gridis> кто-то мне писал с работы что в нем прогает
<gridis> но это очень давно было
<Scrimmer> помнишь, там была такая функция - показывало, где закрывался тэг
<Scrimmer> очень удобно в html разметке
<Scrimmer> навел на <div>, а оно тебе показало, де он завершается
<gridis> да, мне такая вещь нравилась в php Expert editor
<Scrimmer> нет ли такого в geany?
<gridis> а вот хз, я пока не находил
<zuker> ребята ребята sublime text 2 же
<zuker> ну или webstorm Ж)
<gridis> а теперь по-русски
<zuker> редактор с множеством функций
<gridis> ааа)
<zuker> и с кучей экстеншенов
<Scrimmer> эх, везде компилить надо
<gridis> на чем они написаны?
<gridis> если на java, сразу в топку
<gridis> задолбали лаги java
<zuker> саблайм не джава
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> а саблайм ниче так
<gridis> надо посмотреть тогда
<zuker> а webstorm на 7-й джаве даже не раздражает
<gridis> даже? )))
<Scrimmer> zuker, где ж ты был раньше?
<zuker> Scrimmer: там главное плагины и ctrl+shift+p
<Scrimmer> а он не русифицирован?
<zuker> чесно даже не искал :)
<Scrimmer> нашел
<gridis> Скрим, расскажешь впечатления...
<gridis> и кстати чего ты так против компилинга?
<gridis> если не ошибюсь, можно собрать деб пакет командой make checkinstall
<zuker> именно
<Scrimmer> gridis, я просто забыл, как компилить :)
<Scrimmer> zuker, а можно как то подстветку сделать по выделеному тэгу, а не просто подчеркивание?
<Scrimmer> gridis, я уже в него влюбился
<gridis> ох, я думал ты на всю жизнь запомнил после того как свое ядро собрал, а ты всего лишь копипастер)))
<Scrimmer> gridis, нет, мой разум был затуманен win в течении полугода
<gridis> ладно, сейчас закончу и пойду его ставить)
<zuker> вот про checkinstall http://habrahabr.ru/post/130868/
<Scrimmer> о, zuker, ты не зареган на хабре?
<zuker> Scrimmer: не зареган, а на счет подсветки - напиши сам если не найдешь :)
<Scrimmer> эх, знать бы как :)
<Scrimmer> боже, какой классный редактор!
<zuker> найти на гитхабе готовый, и по аналогии
<Scrimmer> правда, в конце, в самом низу, очень много пустого места, не понятно почему
<Scrimmer> zuker, кстати, а у него нету плагина, который позволяет редактировать файлы с ftp?
<gridis> блин, Scrimmer, ты меня убеваешь... куча более надежных и лучших способов, что ты привязался к редактированию по фтп
<gridis> ты используешь какие нибудь SCM?
<zuker> Scrimmer: ftp - вот что-то https://github.com/NoxArt/SublimeText2-FTPSync
<zuker> у меня никогда не возникало такой задачи поэтому не знаю совсем
<gridis> ладно, пойду сериальчик посмотрю, а то башка уже не варит
<gridis> чуть позже буду
<gridis> Скрим, расскажешь про свои похождения по sublime
<zuker> gridis: ставь, и влюбляйся :)
<gridis> :)
<Scrimmer> я доволен
<Scrimmer> уже работаю в нем :))
<Scrimmer> советую ставить
<zuker> что ни говот но продукт изначально под мак
<zuker> *говори
<Scrimmer> нус, работает тут более-менее
<Scrimmer> zuker, gridis, ладно ребят, покедова
<Scrimmer> zuker, спс за совет по поводу редактора, gridis, попробуй, не пожалеешь ;)
<zuker> пожалуйста :)
<Scrimmer> хотя, я почти точно так же настроил geany
<Scrimmer> небольшая разница
<zuker> ну инструменты, они такие - нету лучшего, есть удобные
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/8442381
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-24
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<baronos> есть апплет для юнити чтоб скорость инета показывало?
<baronos> гуд, сделал нэтспид на панели юнити :D
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну тысячи их жеж
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты знаешь, где искать
<baronos> та я нашел, а у тебя искать не интересно :D
<baronos> и вообще надо дройд прошить свеженькой прошивочкой))
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а что так:)слишком легко искать у меня?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: вот вот :D
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а спрашивать на канале сложно типо?
<baronos> ну тут сразу определишь кто не спит :)
<baronos> и почему то у меня тоучпад после суспенда начинает работать, а после ребута не хочет :)
<skai-falkorr> так вооот
<skai-falkorr> о чем бишь я
<skai-falkorr> О. Я решил поменять Unity на что-то другое.
<skai-falkorr> наверное
<baronos> скомпилируй андройда под свой бук и установи :)
<skai-falkorr> неее
<skai-falkorr> эт не интересно
<skai-falkorr> мож на всякие кеды перейти...
<baronos> чтоб мучать райдена?
<skai-falkorr> почму?а вдруг они лучше на моем старье попрут
<skai-falkorr> он вечно хвалится, что они лучше
<skai-falkorr> ток избавлюсь от дропбокса
<baronos> ну на удивление онине тормозили у меня.
<baronos> но это жуткое для меня окружение
<Scrimmer> утречко доброе всем
<Scrimmer> ну как хотите
<baronos> че то торрент скорость низкая, а простая закачка в браузере под 6мб\с
<andrex> раздают плохо наверно
<andrex> /* жуткий оффтоп http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJNR2EpS0jw  */
<skai-falkorr> вот это годная социальная реклама:)
<andrex> угу тока вот ненаша
<skai-falkorr> ну ещеб наши что креативное сделали
<openvoid> а некоторых за офтоп зрения лишают :)
<andrex> это хороший, мудрый и познавательный оффтопчик...
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: ну эт очень милый оффтоп:)я сначала хотел его лишить, потом решил проверить, а вдруг там чтото, что заслуживает бана. а там така няшность. рука не поднялась
<skai-falkorr> ток вопрос
<skai-falkorr> andrex: как прекратить напевать эту песню?
<andrex> skai-falkorr: хм, сам думаю
<openvoid> со срением я хотел сказать что это жёский способ, установленный мод не видно сидишь и думаешь то ли с лыжами чтото толи с головой :)
<andrex> QUIET чтоль
<andrex> всмычле +q
<openvoid> не уверен, но вчера то ли эффект от строгого голоса так повлиял то ли ест способ поставить +D на канал юзеру
<andrex> ну может, просто ку не подходит мо описанию маленько
<openvoid> ну незнаю просто эффект такой "подождём в тишине" и тишина наступила - такие послушные чтоли все
<andrex> +m
<andrex> только войсы опы хопы могут говорить
<openvoid> ну может просто совпало
<openvoid> эффект был как если бы поставить +D бзеру но только на один канал
<andrex> ну может на другом типе демона и есть
<andrex> оо кто к нам пожаловал
<[koshka]> ))
<[koshka]> Здравствуйте
 * baronos погладил [koshka]
<[koshka]> baronos: мр)
<Kyshtynbai> kbuildsycoca4  что это за фигня, откуда она взялась у меня в убунте и какого лешего оно сыпит какими то дебажными сообщениями мне в консоль при утановке пакетов? Может, кто знает?
<baronos> билдсикока?
<Kyshtynbai> Откуда эта кедорастическая приблуда в моём гноме)?
<Kyshtynbai> Отключил вывод дебага в kdebugdialog, но все равно интересно.
<baronos> тсс, не буди жреца
<[koshka]> artus:
<[koshka]> artus: рррр
<Kyshtynbai> Как бы понять, что эту хреновину потянуло
<openvoid> Kyshtynbai, это шпиён, он следит какие торренты ты качаешь :)
<Kyshtynbai> openvoid: не, это какая-то кедовская приблуда, затащенная каким-то кедовским софтом и сыплет ошибки на стандартный вывод. Как бы её прибить.
<openvoid> по зависимостям трудно чтоли посмотреть?
<Kyshtynbai> а каг?
<baronos> ps ax | grep kbuildsycoca
<Kyshtynbai> да нет её в процессах
<baronos> гыы :D
<Kyshtynbai> только при инстале софта появляется. или при удалении
<Kyshtynbai> то есть видимо апт её вызывает по лоигке
<openvoid> dpkg -l '*vi*'
<openvoid> whereis kbuildsycoca
<openvoid> а дальчто было чтото -l для того чтобы показать из какого пакета файл
<openvoid> пытаюсь вспомнить
<andrex> dpkg -S
<andrex> либо apt-file
<andrex> больше ничего не заю :/
<andrex> y*
<openvoid> dlocate внешняя приблуда ещё
<Kyshtynbai> kdelibs-bin: /usr/bin/kbuildsycoca4
<andrex> н nfvdpkg -l $( dpkg -S $( ldd ИсполняемыйФайлИлиБиблиотека | awk '{print $3}' ) | awk '{{sub(":"," ")} print $1}' )
<andrex> - н nfv
<Kyshtynbai> прибил
<Kyshtynbai> openvoid: мерси
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: данке
<Kyshtynbai> Посплю пойду.
<[koshka]> Kyshtynbai: хорошая идея!)
<xubuntu016> Привет всем
<baronos> крыса сдохла?
<andrex> пульс 16 на 80 наверно у крысы
<andrex> все здохла
<baronos> все, она не боролась за жизнь :(
<baronos> gmail апплет есть для юнити панелли по типу расширения из гном3?
<andrex> фз я на вкладках смотрю
<skai-falkorr> tcnm
<skai-falkorr> есть
<skai-falkorr> но я тебе не скажу, где искать
<skai-falkorr> :-Р
<skai-falkorr> там слишком просто найти
<baronos> гы :D
<The_BROS> Помогите, как восстановить конвертик уведомлений, если я снес его перед этим?
<The_BROS> установка indicator-massages не помогает
<andrex> индикато уведомлений наверно на не сообщений сообщения это почта там и прочее а ты снес наверно увидомлений или както так
<andrex> а востонавливаться должно обычной установкой
<andrex> или у тебя только именно конверта нет? а все остальное на месте
<The_BROS> индикаторы все работают
<The_BROS> но не группируются как "с коробки" в конвертик. А для того, чтобы его убрать - сносил только indicator session
<openvoid> индикатор там один апплет для нескольких
<openvoid> отдельные индикаторы добавляются убираются как то
<openvoid> Exactily what I was looking for - just linked the shared entires (that I wanted to remove) from /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications to the blacklist directory. I assume that the $HOME/.config/indicators/messages/applications/ directory can be created as well, to add launchers
<openvoid> You can remove the message indicator by removing the indicator-messages Install indicator-messages package by clicking on that link and clicking uninstall. Or by executing the following command in a terminal:
<openvoid> ах, The_BROS уже ушёл а я заморочился поиском ответа
<openvoid> у него скорее всего унесло этот indicator-messages
<pr0mode> всем здр
<[Raiden]> тсс
<[Raiden]> не нарушайте тишину
<skai-falkorr>   а поздно. я проснулся
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], ты кому?
<[Raiden]> да чего-то тихо было
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: скажи ка мне, мил человек. а есть смысл ставить 12.10 с кедами?или лучше mate попробовать?
<[Raiden]> на такие вопросы сложно отвечать. Мне  как кедоводу есть смысл. Я ими пользуюсь. А ты можешь только пробовать и сам решать )
<skai-falkorr> ну тыж пробовал обе две среды
<[Raiden]> о будущем подумай ещё. Почитай что будет в 4.10  ,5.х и подумай сколько над опредолеть мате что бы хотя бы до кде тринити дорасти.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> с другйо стороный если гном2 это то чег охватало, то пусть будет мате
<skai-falkorr> то есть лучше мейт. он не так отвратителен, как кеды. ему еще до них идти и идти
<skai-falkorr> ^_^
<[Raiden]> ну вот ты сам и ответил.
<[Raiden]> что тебе ставить
<skai-falkorr> что первым смотреть:)надож держать знания о том, что происходит в мире
<Scrimmer> кеды первые ставь
<[Raiden]> если цель просто посмотреть, возьми лайв или виртуалку. За день всеравно не сможешь понять и привыкнуть.
<[Raiden]> или отвыкнуть от того чем пользовался
<[Raiden]> ))
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], знаешь что?
<[Raiden]> нет, я пока не кашпировский
<Scrimmer> это не тот ответ, который я ожидал
<[Raiden]> всё новое требует времени. Изменение текущих привычек тоже.
<[Raiden]> какой ещё ответ тут можнождать
<baronos> сламалася юнитя :D
<baronos> один гш грузится :)
<[Raiden]> а я даже ццсм у себ язапустить не смог. Сегфлот и всё + пропал декорато kde-window-decorator . Ну в общем проэкт этот умер ,а каноникал поиздевалась над трупом )
<[Raiden]> самый близкий по возможностям алтернативный вм это квин.
<baronos> nmcli чудо :)
<[Raiden]> есть ещё cnetworkmanager
<baronos> надо поставить юнити и заменить на компиз на квин
<[Raiden]> тогда даже не знаю что получится. фоолбэк без панелей , но с хорошим вм ))
<SergeyIT> а вы все о том же -(прям вечерние посиделки пенсионеров на скамейке) ;)
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: степанна, а степанна. а твой то все таки  бегат к нинке
<SergeyIT> отбегалси - кеды порвались (
<[Raiden]> Ну людям просто хочется чего-то невозможного, вместо просто готовой среды. Вот они и скачуть по мате, цинамонам, юнити, другим дистрам. некоторые понимают что в этом счастья нет и переходят на хфце или кде.
<skai-falkorr> дада
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> в точку
<skai-falkorr> православные тож говорят, что те, кто не верит в то, что мир появился 7к лет назад - просто не понимают счастья и хотят невозможного
<baronos> и вообще, гарри поттер начался
<skai-falkorr> а уж то, что солнце не вертитс вокруг земли папа признал только в конце прошлого века.
<[Raiden]> это не верное сравнение. Т.к. функциональыне возможности кде может проверить каждый. Это не вопрос веры, это вопрос знания сред которые ест ьпод линукс. А Православие - это вопрос веры без проверки.
<[Raiden]> не нужно путать в общем действительность и веру в мистику
<skai-falkorr> ага. ну тогда любителей комбайнов, которые и жопу коту почешут по утру, но жрут энергии, как три города, тоже будут убеждать человека, что нож для резки хлеба - не нужен для резки хлеба
<skai-falkorr> лучше комбайн
<[Raiden]> Хм, в макос можно читать, писать и кино смотреть. Какая плохая ос :) Комбайн!
<skai-falkorr> а теперь оно начало сравнивать ос и де
<[Raiden]> кде местами модульней чем то о чем вы говорите. например вм не привязан к столу как в гноме, и док не привязан к 1 стороне а верхняя панель к верху. И даже композит не вляетя обязательынм.
<[Raiden]> вот такой вот комбайн
<[Raiden]> и даже расширение юзером не привязано кокнретно к ява-скрипт. Можно даже на питоне плазмойды писать
<[Raiden]> или на руби
<[Raiden]> так что возможно комбайн это совсем не кде, а нечто на гтк
<skai-falkorr> дада, как скажешь:)
<[Raiden]> это тоже не верно. Ты себя ведешь как фанатик. А здоровый человек на моё слово полагатья не будет.
<[Raiden]> пойет и сам проверит
<skai-falkorr> тут интересный момент в серии друзей, так что я пожалуй пропущу очередную лекцию о том, что мы сиры и убоги и просто не изведали счастья:) но ты был хорош:) как свидетели иеговы:)
<[Raiden]> :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а зачем проверять то? я проверял:) носчастья не испытал:)недостаточно я фанатик еще:( надо еще зафанатеть, тогда и счастье от кед испытывать начну
<skai-falkorr> хммм
<[Raiden]> ну понятно, сутки смотрел , да?
<skai-falkorr> кот любит шоколад
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> месяц терпел
<skai-falkorr> боролся с глюками
<skai-falkorr> и не в виртуалке, как некоторые просветленные
<[Raiden]> ясно. Вопросов больше нет.  Я думаю другие сами спросят с какими глюками , если им интересно )
<skai-falkorr> а там и до просвятления недолго.до понимания великого счастья и пути к свету, единственно возможному:)
<[Raiden]> да брось, я такого не говорил ) Если доставляет часть скакание  по разным средам, то это уже доказывает что мой путь не единсвеный.
<[Raiden]> и я даже оспаривать не буду
<[Raiden]> часть - счастье*
<skai-falkorr> Ну людям просто хочется чего-то невозможного, вместо просто готовой среды. Вот они и
<skai-falkorr> скачуть по мате, цинамонам, юнити, другим дистрам. некоторые понимают что в этом
<skai-falkorr> счастья нет и переходят на хфце или кде.
<skai-falkorr> твои ж слова:)и не впервый раз ты говоришь, что счастье только в кедах:)
<[Raiden]> ключевое слово некоторые.
<skai-falkorr> а другие - просто еще не понимают ничего:)
<skai-falkorr> ага.остальыне остаются сирыми и убогими, не причастившись кедами:)
<skai-falkorr> власть белых, долой негров и евреев
<skai-falkorr> только великая арийская раса поймет правильный путь
<skai-falkorr> остальные просто не понимают счастья
<baronos> урааааа, инет попер :D
<skai-falkorr> знакомые лозунги:)ты не фанатик:)ты кедофашист:)
<[Raiden]> ну наверное, или имеют какое-то своё. Например многие экзотику любят какую-либо. Или замечают баги и пробелмы где угодно, кроме того что сами используют
<[Raiden]> Спроси лучше бароноса почму он написа лчто упало юнити )
<[Raiden]> пошутил наверное )
<skai-falkorr> потому что он как всегда экспериментирует, пытаясь собрать зомби из всего подряд:)
<baronos> а тут хз, просто балалайка при загрузке и все. ну я и не стал парится поставл гш)
<skai-falkorr> но зачем его спрашивать, если ты год как не можешь ответить, почему ж кеды так не любят 3жи, что не хотят их без бубна запускать
<baronos> угу, запарился я модемку заводить((
 * baronos посмотрел на свои кривые мизинцы, и подумал." Кривые руки однако"
<skai-falkorr> а сейчас он переведет с опасной темы на чтото нейтральное и будет опять проповедовать:)
<[Raiden]> я не отвечаю на вопросы, на котоыре у меня нет ответов. Купи мне 3джи девайсы , тогда я буду это смотреть
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> ну я ж говорил:)
<baronos> ))
<[Raiden]> Я же не отказываюсь. Просто мне нужна мотивация для ответа.
<[Raiden]> в виде девайса
<[Raiden]> получается что ты отказываешся получить от меня ответ ))
<[Raiden]> гг
<skai-falkorr> ну так мне его нетбук дай.я посмотрю, что там юнити упала
<baronos> ааа блин засада, в 12.10 торрент стрим не арбайтен((
<skai-falkorr> получается, что ты отказываешься получить от меня ответ
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ну да, если нужен конкретно от меня по этому вопросу - предоставь мне оборудование и я покажу как настраивается
<[Raiden]> безвозвратно
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ага.а я скажу, почему юнити упала.и что?
<skai-falkorr> мне не нужно всякие wvdial
<baronos> да там галочку одну поставить надобыло
<skai-falkorr> заставь кнетворкменеджер работать
<skai-falkorr> baronos: неее. не помогало.он ее сбрасывал
<skai-falkorr> рандомно
<baronos> среди десятков этих галочек
<skai-falkorr> я тож думал, что так просто
<skai-falkorr> но он ее сбрасывал. через от 1 до 20 минут
<[Raiden]> есть нм, висд. ввдиал это как раз для тех кто ещё не пришел к боеле полноценному гуи
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну вот нм и не работает
<baronos> skai-falkorr: тавай 13.04 поставим ради 3х иконок новых
<skai-falkorr> baronos: скопируй их сам вручную
<skai-falkorr> о. прикольная серия. где вначале резюме упаковывают
<baronos> надо пожрать
<skai-falkorr> надо пойти в кингс баунти навалять зомбям немного
<skai-falkorr> нууу еще серию и пойду наваляю
<[Raiden]> если погуглить про убунут и настройку 3г или просто линукс и 3г, то ругани на нм предостаточно, причем даже если речь не идёт о кде
<[Raiden]> и если была проблема, ещё можно было попробовать решить как минимум )
<[Raiden]> например показать логи, названия железок, какой провайдер и поспрашивать ту ти на фоурмах
<[Raiden]> так обычно это делается
<skai-falkorr> а разницы то? три разных модема - и все равно галочку сбрасывает. притом багрепорт висит незнамо скок лет, но кнетворк менеджер остается таким же, каким и был много лет назад.только свистелки и перделки делают в виде
<skai-falkorr> прозрачных окон статистики скорости
<[Raiden]> ну во первых это не так. я раньше удалял нм, как в гноме так и в кде. У меня пппое соединение.
<[Raiden]> а сча я просто пользуюсь нм. Т.к. он научился с этим работать.
<skai-falkorr> ага.научился.а с 3жи только в гноме пока научили
<[Raiden]> Я например замечаю некоторый прогресс. Хотя всеравно не поддерживаю эту разработку от редхет и то что в кде пришлось её поддерживать )
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/qa/4158/#answer_18127 - а этому просто повезло, да?
<skai-falkorr> примерно также, как бароносу с упавшим юнити. когда я уроню - можешь кидать ссылку на хабру эту:)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: кстати,а остальные просто идиоты и еще не просвятились, поэтмоу у них не работает так просто?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> для этого над оимет ьна руках логи и прочее что я написал и время, т.к. я лично 3 г никогда не настраивал
<[Raiden]> я не работаю с имистикой и не ставлю диагнозы по слову : не рабоает
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну тада на колени перед мной великим. я ж должен поставить диагноз бароносу на юнити просто по словам - упало. пади ниц, презренный^_^
<[Raiden]> ты пишешь пургу. Я тебе говорил спросить ег опочему он так написал
<[Raiden]> а не диагнозы ставить
<skai-falkorr> детский сад отключи:) отмазы вида "я просто спросил" уже тогда были lame. ты не просто спросил:) и не просто потом завел телегу, что дайте тебе оборудование и логи. нечего ответить - так и скажи. менее фанатичным ты все равно от
<skai-falkorr> этого не станешь
<[Raiden]> я просто спросил - это вообще про что )
<skai-falkorr> эт про твою отмазу
<baronos> да компиз упал, по всей видимости из-за всяких оптимизаций ДЕ
<[Raiden]> Ну здрасте. Я сразу так и сказал. Не имея 3г мне ответить нечего.
<baronos> и вообще, буду ставить 12.10
<baronos> как там называется чудо штука чтоб в даш не лазить?
<[Raiden]> а зачем тебе юнити тогда
<baronos> даш у юнити т ормоз
<[Raiden]> тут тагези тусуется, он писал что если удалить часть линз то становитя ок.
<baronos> а опенбокс с компизом и панелью гнома как то не хочеться липить :D
<[Raiden]> хотя, ладно, фиг с ним, пусть будет юнити с чудом
<baronos> или как там ффекты включаются яхз)
<baronos> значит удалим линзы к чертям)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: отруби blur и все:)
<skai-falkorr> хотя я даш вообще не открываю
<[Raiden]> блур вообще эффект ресурсоемкий.
<[Raiden]> но  блин не на столько же. Я прозрачные чести длюрил ещё кога у меня радеон 9600 был
<[Raiden]> в компизе\бериле
<teddyp1cker> вин аэро с этим не согласно)
<[Raiden]> у меня аеро отлично работает
<teddyp1cker> ну вот там же много блюра)
<[Raiden]> похоже я что-то не так елают не только в линуксе но и в винде )
<[Raiden]> а.. я думал ты мне пишешь
<teddyp1cker> ну я просто сходил намедни на канало кдешникам - доколе мой квин будет с приприетарными дровами так погано работать
<skai-falkorr> teddyp1cker: не.там статик блюр. а в даше по умолчанию динамик. можно включить статик или отключить вообще
<teddyp1cker> на что мне сказали - отключи блур
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: радеон?
<teddyp1cker> gt640
<teddyp1cker> я ж у вас спрашивал что купить мне)
<skai-falkorr> teddyp1cker: ты у нас не спрашивал ничего
<skai-falkorr> и про блюр было не тебе
<skai-falkorr> teddyp1cker: бросай курить
<teddyp1cker> спрашивал, спрашивал пару недель или типа того назад)
<skai-falkorr> и ты думаш, что ктото помнит?
<[Raiden]> 6хх нвидию я не пользовал ещё. Могу только посоветовать поставить 310.19 драйвер. Можно и руками, только надо включить опцию дкмс - оно там спросит. сгфхи не советую.
<[Raiden]> у меня 5хх квин летает
<teddyp1cker> skai-falkorr: нет не думаю)
<baronos> это почему?
<baronos> чем тебе sgfxi не угодил?
<teddyp1cker> я свителки отключил и рад)
<[Raiden]> baronos: я 2 раза пользвал сгфхи и оба раза он удаляет квин. Почему - мне лень разбираться. И ещё после устанвоки и смены ядра  гуи не загрузился. Значит он ставит не включив поддержку дкмс.
<teddyp1cker> причем тут дкмс то
<[Raiden]> короче в кубунте этот скрипт точно жизнь не облегчает
 * baronos улыбнулся
<teddyp1cker> это ж всего лишь чтобы при установке нового ядра модкль подтянулся
<[Raiden]> !dkms
<ubuntuhelp> DKMS (Dynamic Kernel Module Support) — фреймворк, позволяющий выпускать новые версии драйверов устройств не для каждой новой версии ядра, а лишь привязываясь к более статичному программному интерфейсу ядра. См. https://launchpad.net/dkms
<teddyp1cker> на свистелки он не влияет
<[Raiden]> он влияет на обновление ядер
<teddyp1cker> нустоит сказать что кеды у меня старые - 4.8.4
<teddyp1cker> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/ - автор говорит что сильно лучше должно быть к 4.10
<[Raiden]> в 12.04 4.8.5 приходят с обновлением
<[Raiden]> 4.9.3 есть в ппа
<[Raiden]> хочешь - пробуй.
<teddyp1cker> для 11.10 ?
<[Raiden]> это не знаю.
<teddyp1cker> а обновляться мне лень - надолели свистелки  а что надо сам соберу
<baronos> мне кажется убунту 13.* в японии ставить не будут. у них даже в машинах болтов и гаек на 13нет. суеверные :)
<[Raiden]> вот видите как. Учела новая железка, но драйвер явно не последний и даже версия де не свежая. Но он на полном серьёзе пишет что квин виноват  в его лагах.
<teddyp1cker> драйвер последний
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> сказал бы сразу, мне бы не пришлось писат ьпро дкмс и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и обновление
<skai-falkorr> https://twitter.com/iFalkorr/status/272383453285212161/photo/1
<skai-falkorr> надо переходить на ff
<baronos> почему?
<baronos>  фф ОС лучше чем гугол ОС
<[Raiden]> чем?
<baronos> это должно было быть в первой строке
<baronos> не, блин. не читайте строку мою.
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: а ты можешь какое-нить видео захватить что бы показать как и что лагает? просто сидя с гф550 в том же квине как-то сложно укладывается в голове )
<[Raiden]> опа, оно оказывается попроще чем гф450 http://www.thg.ru/graphic/obzor_nvidia_geforce_gt_640/images/geforce_gt_640_37.png
<[Raiden]> хотя это мало что меняет, т.к. у меян ещё есть гф8600
<teddyp1cker> ну оно холодное тихое и аппаратно тучу кодеков жует - мне и не надо больше
<teddyp1cker> куда там свежая поиграться для курсовиков всяких - ок.
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kongar-Ool> не хочет тормозить 12.10 на флехе :)
<Kongar-Ool> и тем более на микроСд флешке через 3г модем :) а на хдд полюбому бдет))
<shenmue> Всем пыщ
<teddyp1cker> привет
<Kongar-Ool> тыщ
<shenmue> опять пчелайн предлогает вкусные тарифы =(
<teddyp1cker> и не вкусный коннект)
<shenmue> 670р за 75мб\с енто дорого?
<Kongar-Ool> это home bee?
<teddyp1cker> не в моей дыре просто часто сессия у них теряется - слишком много абонентов на их гранд-канал блин(
<shenmue> да
<andrex> дорого
<shenmue> там бонусные тарифы кто с ними уже больше 3 лет
<andrex> у меня симка больше 3х лет ихняя валяется заблокированная))
<teddyp1cker> с долгом?)
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: ну для линукса по идее норм железка, спору нет. Однако твоё решение про 11.10 не очень хорошее. Рано или поздно надо будет поменять. Или хотя бы лтс тогда чтоли.
<andrex> нет какнистранно
<andrex> просто не юзал и сняли с обслуживания
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1383107/ тип вот
<teddyp1cker> Raiden ну со временем обновлюсь конечно, ради стима в основном)
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> элитные это бонусные. у меня щас за 500р тариф. тип бонус за то что я 5 лет уже юзаю
<Kongar-Ool> на 6-ой год будешь 600р платить?)
<andrex> 3500
<shenmue> не знаю. у меня за 450р был. они мне скорость в 2 раза выше сделали и на 50р дороже стало
<andrex> без ндс)
<teddyp1cker> кеды как-то с ~ 4.7 до 4.10 особоне менялись - багификсы да глупости типа переименование прям в окне долфина и все
<shenmue> а потом будет провайдер гугол =)
<shenmue> хотя к тому времени наверное весь интернет будет заблокирован
<Kongar-Ool> а мне ростелеком сказал на те батенька 128кб\с и платика ты чуть меньше 350р всего, когда за 1мб\с платил 600р)
<andrex> ну у еас не будет
<andrex> нас
<andrex> 128кб эт и есть 1 мб с
<andrex> 128 килобайт = 1мбит примерно
<Kongar-Ool> не, 128 это скорость закачки 12. а при 1мб скрость 120
<shenmue> смотрю до сих пор путают биты и байты
<teddyp1cker> все изза жавы)
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: ну можно и так сказать. Хотя изменений несколько больше названных. В том же делфьине 2.х целиком преписана опция открытия папока и т.д. + анимация появилась. И квин кое чему научился. например появилась поддержка скриптов для переопреде
<[Raiden]> ления каких либ одейсвтий вм
<shenmue> плюс еще придумали же фишку с 1000мб !=1гб
<[Raiden]> я просто не помню уже всего что с 4.7 появилось
<[Raiden]> части тегов ещё можно видеть в делфьине не в превью
<teddyp1cker> про скрипты - они еще только в зачатосном состояни - пока нет нормального апи для работы с анимацием kwin
<shenmue> "у которых с момента первого выхода в интернет прошло более 547 дней." о как =)
<teddyp1cker> ну все это не стоит пока переезда)
<andrex> 128 клбит эт 18 кл байт
<andrex> Kongar-Ool: ^
<shenmue> мне проще во времени измерять
<andrex> e nz nhfa ht;tncz
<Kongar-Ool> угу
<andrex> у тебя траф режется
<shenmue> время у меня это скачивание полуторагиговага фильма с инетов
<shenmue> щас равно 10 минутам
<shenmue> да этого 20 минут было
<andrex> да и дорого за 300 р я за 400 4 ьи юзал хотя эт тоже дорого
<andrex> 4 мб
<Kongar-Ool> у нас мегафон цену на анлим поднял на 100р((
<Kongar-Ool> но скорость при норм модеме до 20Мб\с
<[Raiden]> как-то так http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1124/h_1353779408_5644861_519b0d27f8.png , я ещё забыл что появилась возможност ьсортануть по дате файлы котоыре открывали ранее
<shenmue> это вот на ихнем гпрс модеме 20мбс ?
<andrex> неповерю низачто
<Kongar-Ool> 3г мегафона в анапе с модемом как у ская, модель не помню скорость до 20мб\с, а сигнал тут гуд)
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1124/h_1353779516_8386486_74d45cc896.png
<andrex> у меня реальная скорость на 3г была только по исходящему трафику
<Kongar-Ool> у меня 6-7мб\с по максималке прет инет
<shenmue> я вот в москве и у меня телефон 3г поддерживает но ниразу выше скорости гпрс 4кб\с не поднималось
<andrex> и то в 1 поток
<shenmue> это на мегафоне
<shenmue> хотя званил спрашивал может там точка доступа другая или днски прописать нужные. сказали автоматом скорость должна повыситься
<Kongar-Ool> настоящий безлимит услуга за 699р без ограничений скорости и максималка скорость :)
<shenmue> проще самому провайдером стать =)
<shenmue> ну или на магистральный провод сови дотянуть =)
<shenmue> свои*
<jlewka> всем привет
<andrex> ку
<andrex> скайп обновился...
<[Raiden]> свежие нвости не твой конёк
<andrex> угу
<andrex> да это и неновость юла а так мысль, пора твиттер заводить
<andrex> была*
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> твиттер для хипстеров...
<[Raiden]> попытка не пытка
<andrex> ща поднему сой ирц сервер и буду туды писать)
<[Raiden]> я правда так и не завел. Мне больше нравится вбрасывать в чаты
<andrex> с русскими никами...
<shenmue> pfxtv&
<shenmue> зачем?
<Scrimmer> а здесь нельзя русских ников?
<andrex> нет
<CEPBEP> можно!
<andrex> ircd-hybrudru unreal-ircd- далнета тока могуть
<CEPBEP>  /nick Scrimmer
<CEPBEP> ой, как то неловко вышло...
<shenmue> цепбип прочитал =)
<andrex> ципбип
<shenmue> еще можно кепбеп
<shenmue> надо бы мяту обновить до нади
<[Raiden]> у тебя с корицей версия? )
<[Raiden]> расскажи потом что там новенького
<Scrimmer> незнающий человек бы офигел...
<Scrimmer> мята, Надя, корица
<[Raiden]> разговор поворов
<shenmue> Scrimmer: я как раз на ролик наткнулся http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2i2IJneTE8
<shenmue> а ты мне про незнающего человека =)
<andrex> поворов каннибалов
<Flanker> Здравствуйте. Обновилась убунта на 3.0.0-27 и в придачу скайп. Теперь скайп не хочет запускаться пишет skype: symbol lookup error: skype: undefined symbol: _ZN17QSslConfiguration12setSslOptionEN4QSsl9SslOptionEb. Что это?
<Scrimmer> andrex, а ты странный...
<Scrimmer> shenmue, :D
<Flanker> Уже ходил по этому адресу
<Flanker> есть каталог с конфигами /etc/ld.so.conf.d
<Flanker> вот только я не могу понять как узнать, что именно ему надо
<Scrimmer> о, Flanker, спасибо что напомнил
<Scrimmer> нужно же скайп поставить
<Scrimmer> какой ты молодец
<shenmue> [Raiden] щас кеды но корицца в родных репах
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Flanker> я за тебя рад )). Поставь скажи запускается ли?
<andrex> _ZN17Q Ssl Configuration 12 set Ssl Option EN 4Q Ssl Option Eb  вот чего он хочет сказать твой скайп
<shenmue> кстати она и на лтс тоже версия 1.6
<shenmue> точнее обновление
<[Raiden]> Flanker: Используется прелинк?
<Flanker> andrex: И-и-и мне это ничего не говорит ((
<Flanker> всмысле переуставновить?
<shenmue> по мне чота с шифрованием
<[Raiden]> вопросом на вопрос )
<andrex> угу ссл сломалось
<shenmue> видать галку какую то поставить надо.
<shenmue> хотя у меня нет скипа
<shenmue> ну что сказать. продукт от микрософт как он есть
<[Raiden]> ладно, будем считать что я не спросил
<[Raiden]> возможно есть реп с более новыми либами, чем те с которыми собрался скайп
<[Raiden]> у меня он установился нормально
<Scrimmer> ухты
<Scrimmer> а skype 4.1 красивый)
<[Raiden]> Flanker: попробуй в источниках сменить зеркало на главное или любое другое, анпримен на яндексовое
<Scrimmer> Flanker, все нормально работает
<[Raiden]> и ещё раз обновиться и ещё попробуй вклчюить все галки  на закладке обновлений
<[Raiden]> у меня лично больше идеи нет
<Flanker> хорошо ща доустанавливаю тут советуют. Если заработает скажу
<andrex> если 64 бит то наверно помогет
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], как дела?
<andrex> ну и qt либы монут гнать
<[Raiden]> плазма пока не упала
<andrex> http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Ubuntu-11-10-Skype-symbol-lookup-error/m-p/285250/highlight/true#M538
<NoOova> Доброй ночи, господа
<nexxxt> ку
<andrex> NoOova: и тебе утра
<nexxxt> :-)
<NoOova> как дела?
<Scrimmer> NoOova, nexxxt, привет
<Scrimmer> вы зареганы на хабре?)
<NoOova> hbljykb r cj;fktyb. =)
<NoOova> ридонли к сожалению
<andrex> вечный вопрос...
<Scrimmer> (
<Scrimmer> andrex, ну не вечный..)
<nexxxt> давненько тут не был
<nexxxt> недавно последнюю убунту поставил, все из коробки, интерфейс бы уже доделали
<andrex> Scrimmer: зачем он тебе нужен то этот хабр
<nexxxt> и от мака не отличить будет
<Scrimmer> там люди неправы!
<nexxxt> в чем?
<andrex> да и забей, хабр не высказывает общего мнения
<Flanker> попытался удалить скайп. Скайп он то удалил, но почему при попытке запустить он все же что-то запускает с прежней ошибкой
<Kyshtynbai> в интернете кто-то неправ?
<NoOova> f pfxtv ye;ty nfv frrfeyn&
<andrex> Flanker: http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Ubuntu-11-10-Skype-symbol-lookup-error/m-p/285250/highlight/true#M538
<NoOova> а у кого нибудь есть ключ от бэты стима?
<[Raiden]> Flanker: давай сначала
<Scrimmer> хм, мне бы тоже хотелось ключик получить (:
<[Raiden]> что и как ты удалил?
<andrex> и зачем
<Kyshtynbai> на хабре был какой-то хитрый костыль как его стянуть с сайта валве
<Scrimmer> и всетаки, бананы очень вкусные
<[Raiden]> andrex: там другая ошибка. Но направление верное, дело в версии либы какой-то
<NoOova> и что
<Scrimmer> вы замечали это?
<Kyshtynbai> но ссылку не дам так как не помню.
<Flanker> sudo apt-get autoremove skype
<NoOova> стянуть то можно
<NoOova> только потом его не запустить
<Kyshtynbai> аа, он всё равно ни пойдёт
<Kyshtynbai> не знал
<NoOova> там просит ключ
<Scrimmer> и вообще они поднимают настроение
<Kyshtynbai> какой смысл в таком бета тестировании я не понимаю
<Kyshtynbai> :).
<Scrimmer> в тим фортресс поиграть
<Kyshtynbai> я подозреваю што она и так пойдёт, под вайном
<Kyshtynbai> у меня кстати многое идёт из стима под вайном
<Scrimmer> да так не интересно
<Scrimmer> тут то уже портирован под линуху
<Kyshtynbai> ну не многое, но кое-какие интересные игры идут)ю
<[Raiden]> Flanker: sudo apt-get purge skype , перед устанвокой снова сделай что я писа лвыше. Измени зеркало, поставь галки все в обновлениях и обнови систему.
<Kyshtynbai> Ну оно понятно, я сам жду нативной версии и стима, и всяких игор. Но бету ломает ставиьт и копацца.
<[Raiden]> +1 к тому же л4д тоже бета
<Flanker> хорошо сейчас
<Scrimmer> а мне вот Ассассинс крид 3 нравится
<[Raiden]> Flanker: можешь даже не удалять, росто повключать + зеркало
<Scrimmer> правда кушает много, даже для видяшки gtx560 (
<Kyshtynbai> я в первый-то 10 минут играл...
<Scrimmer> а зря
<Kyshtynbai> тормозил тогда на моём железе) старом.
<[Raiden]> мне первй понравился, но почему-то не стал проходить весь.
<Scrimmer> первый скучный
<Scrimmer> а вот со второго уже намного интересней
<Scrimmer> сюжет вообще очень интересный, начиная со 2ой части
<Kyshtynbai> thief 1-2-3 вот что из этой серии реально круто).
<Scrimmer> о да, игрулька шикарна
<Scrimmer> правда графика)
<Kyshtynbai> ну, графкиа) такая тогда была.
<Kyshtynbai> дело же не в графикек
<nexxxt> мне макс пейн первый нравится
<Scrimmer> я на телефоне его прошел (:
<Kyshtynbai> в дварф фортресс вообще нет графики в привычном смысле слова, а какая игра)!
<nexxxt> я еще на компе играл, музыка до сих пор есть от него
<Scrimmer> а вообще, на win8 щас игры так ужасно идут
<Scrimmer> и многие разработчики плюются на нее. может, новая эра игр на linux не за горами...
<nexxxt> для гамы хр
<nexxxt> он не прожорливый и изучен как шиха вазовская
<Scrimmer> в последних играх уже нету поддержки xp
<nexxxt> знаю, это и печалит
<Scrimmer> а чего печалит то?
<nexxxt> а семерку ставить - желания нет
<nexxxt> я винду только для игр держу
<Scrimmer> тунец и игры
<nexxxt> на компе с виндами кроме игр нет почти ничего (р-студио и адоб cs)
<nexxxt> пожалуй и все
<Scrimmer> sony vegas еще у мну
<SergeyIT> nexxxt, остальное вирусы сожрали?
<Scrimmer> самое интересное, что сижу без антивируса и вирусов нет 0_о
<nexxxt> :-)
<nexxxt> нет
<nexxxt> для работы мак, на подхвате планшет с андроидом
<andrex> Scrimmer: ну ессно очем незнаеш того и нет хотя оно и есть)
<Flanker> ура поставил официальный сервер, установился скайп бин, установил скайп, и заработал теперь счастливый ))
<SergeyIT> nexxxt, значит им жрать у тебя нечего
<Scrimmer> andrex, регулярно ставлю nod32 и kaspersky, проверяю (:
<nexxxt> точно :-)
<nexxxt> для работы с файлами линух
<nexxxt> на другом ноуте
<Scrimmer> да ты я смотрю суров, 2 ноута, 1 из них мак, планшет
<Scrimmer> да еще и айфон или htc из новеньких, не так ли ? )
<nexxxt> ну это не за один день покупалось
<nexxxt> нет, трубки нокия 5130 и е63
<andrex> тока вот смысл в этом всем, через пол года устраеет уже
<Scrimmer> ну, iPhone 4 уже потихоньку начинает разачаровывать в плане производительности
<nexxxt> я не вижу смысла из трубы компьютер делать
<Scrimmer> ну, это самсунги любят и htc
<nexxxt> либо экран маленький - не видно толком ничего, либо аппарат в руку не помещается
<andrex> а я вобще яблоко технику не покупаю после того как аймак взял, просто не понял воще нафига ето нужно, выкладывать 50 60 штук за это, пк можно в 3 раза лучше собрать за такие деньги
<Scrimmer> ну, там ОС крутая, и экран красивенький
<nexxxt> я когда свой собирал он под 30 вылез
<nexxxt> теперь уже не стоит ничего
<SergeyIT> nexxxt, ну так очки и ходьба в тренажерный зал для развития ладони, не?
<Scrimmer> мне из Apple нравится только iPad и iPhone
<nexxxt> мать и проц с производства сняты
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, а мне эмблема
<nexxxt> я айпад не понял
<Scrimmer> а что там понимать то?
<nexxxt> хотя производительность хорошая, но порезано все, что можно
<nexxxt> мне флэшка нужна по работе бывает
<nexxxt> карта памяти иногда очень не лишняя
<Scrimmer> ну дак есть переходник
<andrex> причем оно не работает толком, это ос для того то того то нужно обновить ос, обновляю... неудалось установить обновление попробуйте позднее в таком духе, и так ра 5 в этоге забил, экран гумно если чесно, слишком зернистый, у
<andrex> меня дел 24 дюйма лучше чем это
<Scrimmer> правда муторно
<nexxxt> и джейлбрек
<Scrimmer> на джейл забил
<Scrimmer> из-за него телефон лагать начинает жуть
<nexxxt> а к айпаду иначе флэшку не подрубить
<Scrimmer> мне просто айось нравится, внешний вид и производительность
<nexxxt> когда ось под железо пишется всегда так
<Scrimmer> ну, с этим андроиды постарались, товарищ с универа взял планшет и флешечку, и сидит фильмы смотрит или играет
<Scrimmer> или документы и т.п.
<Scrimmer> а при помощи софтнятины аля мультисим, сделал курсовую работу по компьютерной электронике и системотехники на парах
<nexxxt> у мну асер а500 еще из первых, так он и хард usb тянет спокойно
<nexxxt> 80 гб
<Scrimmer> я вот себе нетбук хочу
<andrex> а я планшет думаю взять
<nexxxt> планшет лучше
<Scrimmer> а еще надо девушку завести
<Scrimmer> ан нет, показалось
<Scrimmer> или планшетик
<Scrimmer> мне нетбук - кодить чисто вне дома
<nexxxt> те же 10 дюймов но свободы больше
<nexxxt> я после того как планшет взял, только с ним и хожу, ноут не всегда удобно (мне чертежи по работе нужны бывают часто) под них и брал
<nexxxt> но теперь понял что 3г это еще удобнее, чем просто вафля
<Scrimmer> а на андроиде есть софт, позволяющий кодить на php, html css и т.п.? ну и к фтп подключаться
<nexxxt> хтмл есть, сss и php тоже
<andrex> к фтп да а почее фх не смотрел
<andrex> з
<Scrimmer> а в плане юзабельности как?
<nexxxt> у мну пара прог стоит, конечно не кванта но жить можно
<nexxxt> толком не пробовал, сейчас немного другое направление в работе
<nexxxt> для сайтегов macflux и bbedit
<nexxxt> жаль кванту закрыли проект
<nexxxt> привык я к ней
<nexxxt> а уже из реп убрали и сайт давно не обновлялся
<fdz> Парни, привет! Как добавить в таблицу роутинга ип на vpn адаптер?
<Scrimmer> fdz, парень, привет! ты зареган на хабре?
<andrex> гг
<fdz> up route add -net IP netmask MASK gw GW tap0
<shenmue> у тебя прям мания на хабр
<fdz> Scrimmer: нет
<Scrimmer> andrex, попытка - не пытка
<shenmue> чо ты там забыл среди боянистов?
<Scrimmer> fdz, фу таким быть
<fdz> Scrimmer: ok
<fdz> route add -net IP netmask MASK gw GW tap0 не помогаетт
<shenmue> "ученые открыли чота" " вышла новая версия чегота" "зацените стартап" " нашел библиатеку для пхп" "как я сделал чота" . вот тебе весь хабр =)
<andrex> а скопипастил отуда
<andrex> забыл добавить
<Scrimmer> да хочется со всеми потрешить там, ну и доказать человеку, что он не прав, ну и задать пару вопросов
<Scrimmer> ну и перед друзьями попонтоваться
<fdz> andrex: если честно, я зарегистрирован на хабре, но посты не пишу туда, а так считаю хабру отличным ресурсом
<shenmue> ну переводы я не беру ибо тоже самое. на самом деле проще рсс юзать на сайтах с it тематикой.
<Scrimmer> fdz, а мне сказал, что не зарегистрирован =\
<andrex> fdz: а я и не интересовался это к Scrimmer
<fdz> Scrimmer: ну просто я ожидал какого-то слова в свой адрес и решил ответить так)
<fdz> на лепре тоже зареган
<Scrimmer> да мне только хабр, поделись инвайтиком :)
<fdz> Scrimmer: я не писал посты, я же говорю и особо не комментировал чужое
<Scrimmer> а, там еще такая система выдачи инвайтов о_0
<fdz> там нужно до возможности давать инвайты
<fdz> ещё получить эту возможность
<fdz> никто не поможет с вопросом?(
<SergeyIT> какой задать?
<andrex> route add -net 10.0.0.0/16 dev ppp0
<andrex> к примеру
<fdz> andrex: неа
<fdz> мне нужно для openvpn на tap девайс
<Scrimmer> nexxxt, хм
<andrex> socat TUN:172.21.0.3/32,up,tun-type=tap UDP:172.21.0.2/32 route add 172.21.0.2 gw 192.168.2.1
<andrex> а так понятно?
<fdz> нет
<fdz> socat надо ставить?
<fdz> мне просто нужно добавить 1 ип в таблицу для openvpn
<andrex> либо просто как я выше писал тока tap0
<andrex> откуда такие берутся то
<andrex> устройство не то напишеш уже всё непожходит, а допереть никак что можно и свое
<Scrimmer> типо она не ванильная тп ?
<Scrimmer> ой, не туда
<andrex> xD
<Scrimmer> не, всетаки оболчка убунты мне очень нравится
<Scrimmer> по сравнению с Win, она очень и очень шикарна :)
<shenmue> ты про вин8? где новомодные устаревшие виджеты навроде скринлетов?
<Scrimmer> да не, я не про метро
<Scrimmer> а про общий стиль окон win
<Scrimmer> а вообще, ребята из win8 постарались неплохо, выпустив win8, хотя многие плюются
<Scrimmer> но мне она понравилась
<shenmue> а ты в курсе что они и в сервер впихнули метро?
<Scrimmer> в курсе
<Scrimmer> а вот эта политика фу
<[Raiden]> я тоже знаю людей котоырм она понравилась. И при выборе юнити или вин8 я бы выбрал вин8
<[Raiden]> там проэто метро можно не вспоминать.
<[Raiden]> при желании
<shenmue> ну а кеды и вин8?
<Scrimmer> ну, мелкомягким, впринципе, насрать на мнение пользователей, и это плохо
<Scrimmer> хотя, пофиг как то
<Scrimmer> я от юнити тащусь (:
<[Raiden]> кеды для меня получше чем юнити. Единсвенное, я бы хотел в делфьине видеть панель задач как в мсофис2007\новом эксплорере. Я нахожу это удобным. Позволяющим разместить много инструментов
<[Raiden]> надо это стырить у мс
<Scrimmer> аяяяй
<[Raiden]> чем поулчше - соложно сказать. Да вроде и говорил уже. Больше возможностей по убостройству столов, вм, больше функций в программах
<Scrimmer> (:
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], пора тебе прогу писать с кнопкой - сделать все, как ты думаешь
<[Raiden]> я пользователь.  Поэтому просто выбераю то что ближе к тому как я думаю или то что позволяет переделать по своему.
<[Raiden]> и желательно без кодинга и хавту
<[Raiden]> Например я нахожу что тасбар мне всетаки нужен, но не классичекий а иконами. И я это могу тут получить. В юнити могу тоже, но там оно слева, а в гноме3 вообще таскбара нет
<Scrimmer> выбираю*
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, откуда знаешь?
<Scrimmer> Русский любил
<Kyshtynbai> Док можно прикрутить же. Будет как таскбар.
<Scrimmer> Точнее как любил... у меня директор его вел, и заставлял в 6 утра приходить в школу сдавать все, что мы не успевали на уроках, а не успевали мы сдавать все. Не пришел - сразу вызывают родителей в школу...
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, так это ты выбираешь, а он может выберает - это его личное дело
<Scrimmer> Нарываешься?)
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, у нас тут не школа )
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, кстати - это директор в первую очередь виноват, что вы не успевали
<Scrimmer> Ее это не волновало
<Scrimmer> что самое обидно
<Scrimmer> Она была еще той фригидной ....
<tagezi> SergeyIT: привет )
<SergeyIT> tagezi: здорово )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты пользовал асемблер и дизасемблер под линукс?
<SergeyIT> tagezi: не-а
<tagezi> (
<SergeyIT> смысла не вижу
<Scrimmer> tagezi, вечер добрый
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я что-то запутался в нём ))) особенно в дизассемблерах )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, как погода в Питере?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: +5.. днём +8 было
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты сам то куда, в финку рванул? )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, да не... в Дачном я )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а.. ну, всёравно, приятного отдыха )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: на следующей недели вроде обещают конец лету, до -6
<SergeyIT> тебе тоже... даже с асмом )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, вот тогда и в финку можно
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я просто хотел поколновать с програмками написаными на си..
<tagezi> поколдовать*
<SergeyIT> ну на асме можно наверно что то ускорить, но нужно ли
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да я просто для общего развития, писать то сейчас лучше на с++ или qt. асм уже бесмысленно использовать, хотя as по умолчанию в системе всёравно стоит ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, почему ж бесмысленно, есть задачи и для него - у железячников, к примеру
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да дрова сейчас тоже пишут на с++, слёгкими включениями ассемблера
<SergeyIT> думаю на Си все-таки
<tagezi> эм.. да конечно на си
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<fdz> Мужики, помогите с роутингом опенвпн
<fdz> пожалуйста
<fdz> а
<fdz> получилось)
<fdz> спасибо)
<tagezi> как мы быстро помогли )
<fdz> tagezi: ;D
<fdz> понял что делал не так
<fdz> man route
<fdz> решил проблему
<[Raiden]> был рад помочь
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> телепат из отпуска вернулся?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-25
<tagezi> всем ночи
<[Raiden]> http://savok.name/uploads/spirt/1.jpg
<baronos> че то не получается удалить линзу Социальное в 12.10. кто нить удалял?
<skai-falkorr> sudo apt-get purge unity-lens- и все кроме files и applications
<skai-falkorr> ну или забить, поставить synapse и забыть про приборную панельку
<baronos> стремный синапс
<baronos> не удобный
<skai-falkorr> да ладно
<skai-falkorr> цтрл+пробле на вызов
<skai-falkorr> и дальше одной буквой вызвать приложение
<skai-falkorr> паузнуть мюзику
<skai-falkorr> скалькулятить пример
<skai-falkorr> что угодно
<skai-falkorr> и прочее
<skai-falkorr> как даш, только функциональней и не требует стопицот движений мыши
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну и отруби блюр в даше
<baronos> ща ядро собиру :)
<baronos> а че выпилили jockey?
<skai-falkorr> не.хотя ты мог
<baronos> не было его после установки
<baronos> и не работает открытие терминала на русской раскладк
<baronos> е
<baronos> вот такого апплета нетдля юнити https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/365/transmission-daemon-indicator/ ?
<baronos> воощпе удобный, и не надо держать открытый жрущий клиент трансмишн :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а ниче, что трансмишшен имеет встроенный индикатор для юнити?
<baronos> да тот не очень)
<baronos> и не хотит твой мануал компилить мне ядро :(
<skai-falkorr> http://pf.cyberarea.net/
<skai-falkorr> вот те
<baronos> skai-falkorr: спасибо :)
<skai-falkorr> там ж в мануале есть про бинарные сборки. с этой же ссылкой
<baronos> а этот надо качать и ставить linux-source-*?
<skai-falkorr> ну если те надо. там для дкмс модули собрать вдруг
<skai-falkorr> меньше гига занято из 56гб на дропбоксе
<skai-falkorr> ну и нафейхоа он мне?
<baronos> фуйхоа вкусная
<baronos> фейхуа*
<skai-falkorr> еще я закрыл оутлук аккаунт
<skai-falkorr> фейхоа
<skai-falkorr> епте
<skai-falkorr> rapidsp: карен рапидсян?
<rapidsp> все то ты знаешь
<baronos> опендрайвер ати лучше работает в 12.10 :)
<Kyshtynbai> Он и в 12.04 лучше работает).
<Kyshtynbai> с проприетарщиной гномшелл тормозит(.
<baronos> я низафто гш н убунту юзть не стану темболее на 12.10 :D :)
<Kyshtynbai> а что ж юзать? Юнити)?
<baronos> оо, есть для даш что то типа таокго https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/34/layout-swicher-seach-ru-en/
<baronos> да и юнити не пригодня :)
<baronos> если бы д7 встал, то там бы юзал кошерный гш :)
<locodir-user> Добрый день! Я недавно пересел на Ubuntu 12.04 с Windows, несколько месяцев все было нормально, но вчера установил новое ядро, и пару программ, и после перезагрузки появляеться надпись Fast TSC calibration failed и дальше не грузиться! Помогите решить пробле
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<baronos> при загрузке пк зажми шифт до появления меню grub и загрузись с предыдущего ядра
<locodir-user> и что так нужно каждую загрузку делать?
<Scrimmer> нет, просто удалишь новое ядро (:
<baronos> нет
<Scrimmer> или не удалишь
<baronos> илилоги посмотришь и выяснишь где собака зарыта
<locodir-user> если бы я знал как по логам эту собаку найти, я же недавно пересел на нее только разбираюсь! :) ну сейчас попробую загрузиться со старого ядра! Спасибо за помощь!
<Scrimmer> baronos,  (:
<Scrimmer> так тихо...
<Scrimmer> ребят, пользуется кто Pidgin на 12.10 ?
<baronos> only empathy
<skai-falkorr> какой такой пиджин миджин слюшай
<skai-falkorr> давай я тэбэ эмпати дам.
<shenmue> о я подключился к интеренту впервые 18 марта 2008 года
<shenmue> гпрс как бы за инет не считаю тем более с телефона =)
<stasdizzi> empathy хорошо, только я не могу его с bonjour подружить в локалке ((
<stasdizzi> а необходимость есть
<tagezi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> shenmue, а я в марте полностью перешел на линукс - убунту 7.10
<shenmue> ну а я с телефона помню скачал дебиан 3
<shenmue> до сих пор болванка с ним храниться
<SergeyIT> shenmue, я не установил, а перешел, с переписыванием своих рабочих прог на линукс, а установил где-то в январе.
<shenmue> ну мне проблем меньше. я ж к it никакого отношения не имею. мне инет нужен что б киношки смотреть
<shenmue> так что мне просто браузер нужен и гимп для хобби. собстна увсё
<SergeyIT> shenmue, я тоже не айтишник
<skai-falkorr> какой то хреновый фильм я смотрю
<baronos> только не смотри Призрак дома Уэйли
<baronos> ппц весь клип помнил как зовут певицу,кончился оный, тут же забыл :D
<baronos> люди купаются еще в море :)
<shenmue> я dead space только что посмотрел
<shenmue> вторую часть
<baronos> че смотреть на мертвый космос?)
<skai-falkorr>   baronos а слушать мертвую говядину - это нормально?
<shenmue> вот никогда не понимал в фильмах фантастических. в космических кораблях какие то цепи свисают, вода капает , всё темно...
<baronos> skai-falkorr: хз, страшно как то :)
<shenmue> не втыкаю зачем и для чего такие помещения на космическом корабле?
<baronos> в пандорум жутко было
<skai-falkorr> ну цепи - часть грузовых креплений, наверняка. а вода - просто трубы прохудились. вода ж - лучший щит от космической радиации
<skai-falkorr> а темно - ну так пипец наступил. откуда свет взять то
<shenmue> если метеорит бьёт по кароблю то всегда 100% не работает двигатель и передача и всегда какие то провода искрят в главной рубке
<shenmue> причем не важно куда ударил метеорит хоть по отсеку столовой
<baronos> а это как в "копейке", ударил по капоту открылись предохранители.
<skai-falkorr> ну так это все компликейтед стафф
<shenmue> а ну да. мы ж тока в космос лезем =) терь все понятно
<baronos> подарили щас магнитик хоккейный клуб Салават Юлаев Уфа :)
<shenmue> хм  в морровинде магию можно отразить, поглотить и также есть невосприимчивость к магии. всегда было интересно как просчитывается сразу три параметра этих
<Kyshtynbai> А в каком смысле - посмотрел дед спейс два ? В него же как бе играют
<Kyshtynbai> ну мультик есть ещё приквел к первой части
<Kyshtynbai> ктстаи игра офигительная.\
<shenmue> их два мультика
<Kyshtynbai> о, второй штоль вышел.
<Kyshtynbai> надо глянуть.
<shenmue> игра у меня не пойдет
<shenmue> есть еще 2 мульта по резиденту. тож интересные
<Kyshtynbai> да у меня на лине тоже вряд ли). я на винде играл в первую чаздь 10 чтоле году.
<Kyshtynbai> *в 2010 году.
<shenmue> не у меня комп не первой свежести
<shenmue> у меня в секте оба мульта в видео
 * artus всегда подозревал в shenmue сектанта
<markmx> приветствую, пытаюсь подключить два монитора, все проходит на ура, кроме одного, пропадают заголовки окошек, как бороться? один моник VGA кабель второй HDMI
<markmx> оппа :) не пропали, что я сделал так?
<thefall> привет всем) есть такая програмка vkontaktedj позволяет треклист с копировать на машину програмка виндосовская вот озадачился её эмуляцией может у кого то есть опыт?
<thefall> она просит ослика с флеш плеером
<shenmue> вообще то есть кучи плагинов к браузерам проигрывателям, скрипты виджеты и прочее
<tagezi> shenmue: так он ушёл
<tagezi> и ему наверное лицензия нравиться ))
<shenmue> еще и осле с флешем просит
<shenmue> фу
<baronos> столько сайтов с апи контакта и с плейлистами и закачкой)
<[Raiden]> я иногда пользвался функцией холд дял пакетов, потом в обновлялке они всеравно висели. А в муоне нет, более прямо сделано
<[Raiden]> Хотя, я гномовскую обновлялку не видел с гном2, может там тоже поправили.
<shenmue> через аптитьюд морозил хл2тпд . всё норм было
<baronos> фу гуй, для обновлtния, это пошло :D
<[Raiden]> норм всегда было, но они висели в обновллялке
<[Raiden]> отображались
<shenmue> не знаю как у вас там в кедах...
<shenmue> а у нас в консолях всё гут
<[Raiden]> я про гном вообще-то, а в кедах как раз гуд )
<baronos> аа а мы то по привычке, памяти не хватает да плазма падет :D
<shenmue> мне по мойму показывали чтто пакет более свежий есть но не обновлялся
<[Raiden]> baronos: угу, реплики доведенные до автоматизма )
<baronos> ага :)
<[Raiden]> В Японии традиция пить сакэ горячим, подогретым до 45град. Потому что не забирает иначе. А подогретым... У нас были японцы. Угощали. На мой вкус — неупотребимо совершенно. Зато они наш самогон употребляли на "УРА!". И маринованные опята трёхлитро
<[Raiden]> вым
<[Raiden]> и банками. Так что сакэ ими было оставлено исключительно на сувениры.
<shenmue> кстати подключал кто нить магнитолу дома?
<shenmue> бп пойдет для этого?
<[Raiden]> gпопалось в коментах на статью про готовку саке
<[Raiden]> shenmue: а она постоянным током питается?
<baronos> я хотел радио от тойоты витц подключить
<[Raiden]> если да то пойдет
<shenmue> в автомобилях не разбираюсь поэтому без понятия
<shenmue> чем оно там питается
<baronos> печеньками
<[Raiden]> http://www.moskva.fm/
<baronos> [Raiden]: кикни себя за рекламу ресурса :)
<tagezi> ну акум в авто постоянный выдаёт.. мало верочтно что ток в переменный , а потом опять в постоянный гонят
<tagezi> потерь много
<[Raiden]> baronos: )
<shenmue> так на бп черный земля, красный 5 в а желтый 12 прально?
<[Raiden]> я может чело от гемороя спас. Там полно станций. Я иногда радио звезду слушаю там рассказы есть помимо нвоостей и музла
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> детское радио рулит )
<andrex> желтый 9
<andrex> тьфу 7
<tagezi> )
<shenmue> а в авто вроде 12в
<andrex> сматря в каком есть и 36
<gridis> на аккумуляторе 13-15, если брать легковое авто
<gridis> зависит от заряжается или нет
<gridis> постоянный ток, так как электронника не работает от переменного, в часности микросхемы
<shenmue> http://cdn.gollos.com/1757/Prod/365712/Подключение%20магнитолы%20и%20усилителя.jpg 12в всё таки
<shenmue> не понятно что такое rem но наверное должно бабахнуть если чо не так
<[Raiden]> remote
<[Raiden]> дистанционка
<shenmue> там тоже 12 вольт
<andrex> при холостых оборотах 14 вольт подается, а так акамулятор в лигковых 12
<andrex> дегковых
<andrex> и ниже 13.5 быть не может при включеном двигателе и наче зарядка не пройдет
<shenmue> как понял 2 провода всего 12 и массу
<[Raiden]> читаю тут новости. В китае пишут андройд установлен более чем на 90%  смартов
<tagezi> угу. это уже год как говорят вроде
<shenmue> ну корея же рядом
<shenmue> гнусы у всех плюс свои какие то там
<[Raiden]> пишут в этом квартале леново съел 14% рынка, самсунг 16
<tagezi> а кто потерял?
<[Raiden]> не знаю, у эпл 6.5% рынка
<indifferent> ,блин подскажите кто нибудь. после установки ubuntu на мониторе цветные полосы и все.
<shenmue> ати?
<indifferent> это при альтернатив\
<tagezi> если кто-то вырос, значит кто-то должен укоротиться
<indifferent> при десктоп вообще не ставиться
<tagezi> indifferent: а что за комп?
<indifferent> core i7 8gb gtx560 ti
<indifferent> команды вводить могу и реагирует но все толь вслепую
<baronos> 12.10 ставил?
<indifferent> нет не пробывал
<baronos> пробуй
<indifferent> ок
<gridis> и сразу ставь дрова 310
<baronos> там ядро 3.5
<[Raiden]> попробуй загрузиться с опцией nomodeset , потом сразу ставь закрытые дрова.
<indifferent> да если я щас хоть что то увижу раборчивое на экране, а то...
<gridis> а чем плохо 3.5 ядро и 310 дрова?
<[Raiden]> или качай дрова, и грузись nomodeset nosplash
<[Raiden]> gridis: а где ты увидел что плохо?
<gridis> boronos написал, я подумал мне
<baronos> ну или консоль через груб с init=/bin/bash указав rw, и пробовать ставить дрова если есть там инет :)
<indifferent> как загрузиться с опцией....?
<baronos> gridis: я к тому что там ядро свежее может сразу подхватит графику номруль
<gridis> попиарю себя, хоть кастыль пригодиться
<gridis> http://blog.gridis.ru/ubuntu-12-04-%D0%BD%D0%B5-%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B5%D1%82-ip-kvm/
<[Raiden]> indifferent: в грубе e ,  ищешь там опции ядра и дописываешь, потом ctr+x
<gridis> там написано куда что вводить
<[Raiden]> http://hi-tech.mail.ru/news/misc/Lenovo_K860_price.html
<indifferent> спасибо буду эксперементировать
<gridis> и не забыть обновить grub
<gridis> в консоли от рута update-grub
<tagezi> gridis: а чо ты это всё у себя в блоге не скажешь? )))
<gridis> не понял немного вопроса
<gridis> ты про вики ubuntu?
<tagezi> gridis: не, я промазал
<gridis> да, забыл дописать, сейчас как раз дописал....
<[Raiden]> ух как много советчиков )
<gridis> но как бы это костыли для меня и еще кто если забредет
<[Raiden]> indifferent: опции эти действуют 1 раз, ничего обновлять не надо
<gridis> [Raiden]: Хорошо, что они есть, а вот так не было бы и человек мучался
<indifferent> ок спс
<gridis> если он будет править /etc/default/grub, то сам grub про них и не узнает
<gridis> он читает другие файлы совсем
<[Raiden]> а где ты увидел что над оправить?
<[Raiden]> ему 1 раз надо указать при загрузке. остальное сделает установщик закрытого драйвера
<gridis> ну я ссылку скинул, там написано какой файл править
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ну ок )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а я не советчик )
<[Raiden]> гг
<artus> gridis, че, чесночесно? сам придумал или подсказал кто?
<[Raiden]> indifferent: вообще и другие причины могут быть, полосок. Н оскорее всего nouveau глючит, открытый драйвер. Опция nomodeset ег овременно отключает
<gridis> artus: Ты про что?
<artus> gridis, я про груб, завязывай вещества принимать и бред нести
<gridis> artus: конкретезируй, ты про что, про груб много было написано
<[Raiden]> да не он все верно говорит, если править настройки груба, то надо запускать update-grub , мой просто совет другой.
<artus> gridis, 16:01       gridis | если он будет править /etc/default/grub, то сам grub про них и не узнает   , что то с памятью твоей стало
<gridis> ну так попробуй исправить /etc/default/grub и посмотри как это исправит загрузку, не применяя update-grub
<[Raiden]> artus: именно так, не узнает
<gridis> не узнает, конфиги граба в /boot находятся
<artus> gridis, я же говорю, завязывай курить веники
<gridis> это либо стеб такой, либо я опять что-то не понял)))
<[Raiden]> У артуса часто так.
<gridis> :)
<indifferent> в груб не могу попасть либо попадаю и он в таком же виде капец 2-й день уже
<artus> спецом для таких фееричных умников как ты написано  DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE, It is automatically generated by /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig using templates
<artus> # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
<artus> gridis, и да, осиль набрать update-grub2
<baronos> indifferent: пробуй 12.10
<indifferent> уже тяну
<gridis> artus: разговор идет про update-grub, он ничего не знает про /etc/grub.d
 * baronos тянет исходники андройд х86 :D
<gridis> update-grub2 да
<[Raiden]> artus: ты точно не курил?  ты не путаешь /boot и /etc?
<[Raiden]> artus:  /etc/default/grub правится руками )
<openvoid> это устарелый метод
<gridis> ну он работает до сих пор, а человек надо 2 параметра прописать, я думаю это проще чем разбираться в скриптах grub2
<[Raiden]> ну ппц
<gridis> *человеку
<artus> gridis, в потом вспоминать после апгрейда куда у него что пропало?
<gridis> artus: он не кластер конфигурирует.... а десктоп
<artus> если человек не осилил через нормальную конфигурилку натроить, то уж городить костыли ему вообще противопоказано
<[Raiden]> openvoid: устаревший метод чего? Этот файл можно в любой момент редактировать по вкусу и это никак не устарело. Но груб его читать не будет, его читает дебиан-базед скрипт update-grub
<gridis> artus: Ему надо решить проблему, а не разбираться во всех параметрах grub
<artus> аа, ну конфигурировать кластеры авторитетно заявляя что груб не знает про параметры в ../default наверно круче :))
<[Raiden]> artus:  DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE -  где написано?
<[Raiden]> мину ту тишины плз. Пусть ответит
<artus> gridis, проблему надо решать 1н раз, а не так чтоб через 3 дня он прибежало в вопросом а чего я там и куда прописывал, все слетело
<[Raiden]> ну понятно )
<[Raiden]> или ответ всетаки будет?
<gridis> artus: на вопрос [Raiden]
<artus> ибо после первого же перечитывания груба - все писульки отправляютцо в небытие)
<[Raiden]> artus: DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE -  где написано?
<tagezi> мне другое интересно, а как человек будт править файл если унего на мониторе только полосы?
<gridis> ответь на вопрос, мне просто тоже стало интересно, так как в /etc/grub.d лежат скрипты, который и читают /etc/default/grub
<artus> gridis, вопрос продублируй
<gridis> ssh консоль с другой машины? вариантов много
<[Raiden]> возможно я у этого крикуна в игноре. Передайте ему вопрос: artus: DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE -  где написано?
<tagezi> gridis: у него есть консоль с другой машины? )
<gridis> Вопрос у [Raiden] был
<artus> gridis, а у меня спам про кеды режетцо :D
<[Raiden]> gridis: скопируй ему мою строку
<gridis> tagezi: ну как-то он правит файлы и с нами общается в IRC, или тоже все на 1 компе делает?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: скопируй в чат мою строку
<gridis> artus: DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE -  где написано?
<[Raiden]> во )
<openvoid> do not edit написано в grub.cfg
<artus> gridis, читай grub.cfg
<gridis> ыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы)))))
<gridis> artus, 5 баллов
<[Raiden]> тогда спросите ег очто он курил, т.к. разговор идёт о /etc/default/grub
<openvoid> вот его и трогать не надо, чтобы не отвалилось при апдейтах
<baronos> всем свойственно ошибаться!
<[Raiden]> скопируйте ещё строку плз
<gridis> трогать надо /etc/default/grub
<artus> ну вот и я о том же, сначала хоть по диагонали почитай, а потом уже вещай советы )) ну или с оговорками советуй)
<gridis> про него и пишут
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> ой лол )
<[Raiden]> он продолжнает думат ьчто он не ошибся
<artus> ну дык про то и говорим)
<gridis> artus, заканчивай по диаганали читать, так прочитай историю, про grub.cfg не 1 предложения не было
<gridis> и не 1 совета не было
<artus> gridis, 16:01       gridis | если он будет править /etc/default/grub, то сам grub про них и не узнает
<gridis> ну....
<artus> тебя рейден укусил чтоль? ты сам свои же слова не помниш?
<[Raiden]> артус мейк май дей
<gridis> где grub.cfg?
<artus> я и говорю, апдейт груб и все оно помнит
<gridis> ты несколько тогда моих предложений прочти
<gridis> а не 1
<[Raiden]> artus: ты сам почитай что ты говорил )
<[Raiden]> лол
<gridis> или мне эссе написать надо?
<artus> ну там еще про акумы на легковушки, но оно трудно связывается ))
<gridis> + ссылка на решение проблемы была, посмотри ее и все отпадет у тебя и отляжет...
<[Raiden]> artus: там написано про /etc/default/grub а ты пишешь что его нельзя редактировать и человек не прав. И обзываеш ьвсех наркоманами
<artus> gridis, да я видел, и про апдейт у тя тама есть
<gridis> [Raiden]: он твои сообщения не видит
<[Raiden]> да всё он видит )
<[Raiden]> ну или скопируйте последний раз
<[Raiden]> мне уже не смешно )
<gridis> тогда чего завелся и ввел человека в смуту, что ему ерунду советуют, хотя сам влез в разговор, при этом не прочитал историю переписки, где были ссылки и комментарии, что надо сделать
<gridis> от [Raiden]: artus: там написано про /etc/default/grub а ты пишешь что его нельзя редактировать и человек не прав. И обзываеш ьвсех наркоманами
<[Raiden]> во, спс
<artus> рейден, выдыхай) я пишу что нефиг лезть в grub.cfg, и что все обновления прекрасно из дефаулта читаютцо
<[Raiden]> да ну )
<[Raiden]> ну просто ваще )
<artus> и фраза про то что изменения из дефолта грубом невидны в корне не правильна
<[Raiden]> [18:01:26] [gridis]если он будет править /etc/default/grub, то сам grub про них и не узнает
<[Raiden]> 18:05:04] [artus]gridis, че, чесночесно? сам придумал или подсказал кто?
<[Raiden]> дальше я не буду копировать и так все видели
<[Raiden]> baronos: ошибаться может каждый. Но нормальные люди обычно это потом признают\понимают :)
<gridis> я что нибудь пропустил, а то у меня электричество маргало :)
<openvoid> это был levelup :)
<SergeyIT> gridis, УПС ставь, срочно
<artus> gridis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1385355/
<[Raiden]> омг ))
<artus> а упс таки да, маст хев
<[Raiden]> update-grub кстати чисто деб-базед скрипт,  те же федорщики пользуются  grub-mkconfig
<indifferent> 12.10 кажется подхватил-таки графику. Сейчас установится до конца и будет ясно. Спс.
<[Raiden]> столько флуда из-за ошибки прочтения. А виновник просто сменил дистр на посвежей :)
 * baronos тада та да дам
<tagezi> baronos: 5 симфония Бетховена?
<baronos> типа того)
<tagezi> узнаваемо )))
<[Raiden]> наверное у всех своя мелодия в голове прозвучала
<gridis> SergeyIT: УПС стоит, но есть проблема, у меня в розетках вечерами 180-160 вольт, вот свичи и вырубаеются, а упс постоянно пиши и отрубает технику... сейчас на вводную линию будут стабилизатор покупать
<gridis> artus: Я почитал что ты скинул и все равно не увидел там упоминания про grub.cfg, вот хоть убей, даже поиском воспользовался, дальше обсуждать я эту тему не хочу... тянет маразмом и пустой тратой времени + забивать канал спором не о чем
<artus> gridis, я перед упсом стаб вткнул, со 155 вытягивает ) была необходимость когдато, да и щас спасает от 240 )
<gridis> Стаб?
<artus> стабилизатор
<gridis> ну у меня на серверах стоит, но я хочу еще поставить в подвал на входящую линию, на 25кв
<artus> и про grub.cfg я тебе и не говорил ))
<gridis> я [Raiden] матюгнется
<artus> gridis, кошерно как то на 25 то
<gridis> ну меня часный дом :)
<[Raiden]> ну поехали, дубль два.
<artus> gridis, а не вариант сразу подстанцию впилить?
<[Raiden]> [18:09:17] [artus]спецом для таких фееричных умников как ты написано  DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE, It is automatically generated by /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig using templates
<gridis> + иногда бывает большая нагрузка, сварка и все такое
<artus> ну на 25 квт это ж какой у тебя ввод то должен быть то
<gridis> подстанция стоит слишком дорого + нагружает сеть и нужна она не для 22 вольт в сети
<gridis> 4 канальный сип по 400вольт
<gridis> вру
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати красивая вещь.. только её помоему бербанять в кинофильмах... мервые пару нот играют когда хотят что-то жутко показать, а остаток играл, помоему в "Дети капитана гранта"
<gridis> не по 400, меньше, там суммарно 3 фазная связка в 420 вольт
<artus> gridis, на весь куток скинутцо и тпшку воткнуть , на теже 10 киловольт, заглаза будет всем
<[Raiden]> tagezi: )
<artus> gridis, ну мощаа )))
<tagezi> хотя я могу путать что-то, как всегда )
<gridis> artus: а толку то, 1 фаза 180-160 и пипец, приплыли
<gridis> оборудование вырубается
<gridis> хотя даже есть закон, которые обязывает электросеть подавать нормальное напряжение, что бы у всех все было хорошо
<SergeyIT> gridis, так это надо акт проверяльщиков иметь и в суд
<gridis> угу
<gridis> а они приходят днем, когда мало потребителей и в сети 210 вольт)))
<SergeyIT> gridis, у нормальных записывающая аппаратура есть - на сутки могут поставить и проверять
<gridis> SergeyIT: согласен, но разве электросеть не найдет причину сказать, что у тебя что-то не так, провода не того деаметра, счетчик старый и тд, хоть это и на напряжение может и не влиять
<artus> gridis, они жмутцо просто линию менять, только заявой и судом лечитцо, лоргус как работник реса сам советовал не ждать манны а пинать их
<artus> по закону они 15 квт должны давать, а оборудование под это менять не хотят
<gridis> с проводами как раз все нормально
<gridis> проблема с подстанциями и с распределением нагрузки
<gridis> на 1 фазу пол города могут повесить, а на остальные 2 или 3, вторую половину
<gridis> яркий пример отключение электричества в 2005 года на юге москвы и у всего южного подмосковья, из-за сбоя на подстанции, которая не ремонтировалась с 1913 года, которая тогда даже не была расчитана питать мегаполис и четверть подмосковья
<[Raiden]> это мы не лечим
<[Raiden]> В сша том же сбои и вырабиния полвоины штата тоже случаются. Мы такие не одни )
<[Raiden]> вырубания
<gridis> у нас техника в этом плане надежнее, просто нужен уход и своевременная замена и распределение нагрузки с умом, только что проверить напряжение на входе, 168, 190 и 240
<gridis> вольт
<gridis> и как самому визунчику, я сижу на 1 фазе
<openvoid> подключись на три и сам делай из них что хочешь
<[Raiden]> ну ты наверное можешь куда-то написать, я не знаю ) что бы тебе ещё провели о тщитка или откуда можно )
<gridis> 3 сразу нельзя, это 420 вольт) и у меня часный дом, тут своя линия... тут просто надо заставить электросеть разобраться с нагрузкой
<openvoid> проблема в том что остальные фазы наверняка тоже просажены
<gridis> ну вот 2 да, а 3 вроде норм, 240 вольт же
<gridis> правда хз как они себя видут днем или в другие дни, может просто временные переключения, короче хз
<gridis> но такого быть не должно
<openvoid> нормальные люди нагрузку по фазам примерно равномерно распределяют
<openvoid> так что в твоём околотке проблема в том что подводимая мощьность меньше потребляемой в часы пик
<gridis> это да, про что и писал, но такого нет и фиг заставишь электросеть это исправить
<gridis> электросеть не знает что такое избыточность :)
<openvoid> чинить хрен будут - дорого это большую мощность подводить
<gridis> поэтому про стабилизатор и думаю
<gridis> под серверами стоит 5кв и все отлично, падало до 140, держит собака)))
<openvoid> то что ты пишешь три фазы 420 вольт это как раз линейное 240
<gridis> поясни, не понял тебя...
<openvoid> электротехнику изучал уже?
<openvoid> есть фазное напрфжение и линейное
<openvoid> 420 это вообщето не стандарно
<gridis> нет, не изучал... я юрист))) все остальное методом тыка )))
<openvoid> 360 обычно от 10кв транса
<openvoid> 360 между фазами 220 с нулём у каждой фазы
<gridis> у меня на входе, 3 фазы в ходят в щиток и на нем, вотльт метр 3 фаз, показывает 420 вотльт, потом 3 рубильникам
<gridis> по 1 фазе
<openvoid> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D1%80%D1%91%D1%85%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9_%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BA
<openvoid> ознакомься чтобы здесь не флудить
<gridis> ок, спасибо, почитаю....
<openvoid> хотя в википедии слишком кратко
<openvoid> если заинтересует, посети ссылки в конце статьи
<SergeyIT> странно, у нас электрики работают, неделю назад заметил 100В на стояке (кто то что то заземлил), позвонил утром в аварийку - вечером пришел - все нормально, устранили
<[Raiden]> а странного чего?
<[Raiden]> то что сделали работу? :)
<gridis> ну у тебя наверно квартира, там есть такая служба ЖКХ, которая обязано это решать, а у меня частный дом, я сам себе ЖКХ
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: а.. запятую не заметил
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<Vladislaw> кто знает как заставить ksysguard подцеплять вкладку с файла указанного в консоли
<Vladislaw> ?
<Vladislaw> а то хелп дает аргумент worksheets, но я так и не понял как передавать туда имя вкладки имя файла, путь или что вообще
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: хочеш ьсделать что бы  вкладки менялись?
<openvoid> gridis, это всё была теория, а на практике тебе может помочь один из 3 вариантов: 1. дать взятку чтобы тебя пересадили на наименее просаженную фазу, 2) подключиться по 3фазнй схеме (для частных домов это возможно) и самому городить огоро
<openvoid> д в зависимости от фантазии (самое простое это БП в двумя вводами) 3) поставить солнечную панель с инвертором и аккумулятором и питать всю маломощку от неё
<Vladislaw> хочу открывать свою вкладку (с съемного носителя) при демонстрации на других машинах
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: вроде такая опция есть   --config <filename>       Использовать альтернативный файл конфигурации
<Vladislaw> <[Raiden]>, сейчас попробую
<[Raiden]> ksysguard --help-all
<Vladislaw> <[Raiden]>, подсовывал вместо имени название вкладки с расширением и без, и полный путь, не получилось
<[Raiden]> Хм, а там вкладки в каком-то отдельном конфиге лежат?
<Vladislaw> Вот тут не знаю
<[Raiden]> а вижу, можно испорт\экспорт
<[Raiden]> будет идея - крикну )
<Vladislaw> ну да, ручной импорт пока единственный вариант
<[Raiden]> я просто подумал мтожно найти конфиг
<[Raiden]> и ег оуказывать через опцию
<Vladislaw> да я тоже вот пытаюсь найти
 * baronos толобайская юнити :[АА]
<baronos> [Raiden]: кеды определенно лучше юнити :)
<[Raiden]> тсс! не буди лихо )
<[Raiden]> Если у тебя не сильаня машинка ещё можно потюнить. Отключить некотоыре анимации и индекс.
<gridis> а что лучше Кедов?
<gridis> :)
<[Raiden]> или поставил лоу фат сеттингс пакет, а после релогина вернуть тему по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> поставить*
<[Raiden]> gridis: в это ос?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю
<baronos> поставлю дройда4 и все и мучатся не буду.
<[Raiden]> в этой*
<[Raiden]> лучше понятие растяжимое. На каком-то железе может быть лучше будет лхде или опенбокс. Особенно если ничег окроме предоставляемого ими функционала не надо.
<Vladislaw> <[Raiden]>, /home/vlad4/.kde/share/config/ksysguardrc
<[Raiden]> Если надо максимально функциональное, с более-менее дописанынми конфигураторами и т.д. То я лучше не встречал.
<Vladislaw> нашел вот файл, копию подредактировал, и подсовывал с опцией конфиг, результата 0
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: В общем задачу понял, пока ответа уменя нет )
<Vladislaw> <[Raiden]>, о_О что-то перезаписало конфиг, ладно иду пробовать
<Vladislaw> а, я сам перезаписал его, изменив настройки
<Vladislaw> будет наверное жестоко, пытаться подменять оригинальный конфиг, но пока лучшего не придумал
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: походу конфиг сохраняется при выходе из программы ещё
<Scrimmer> всем привет
<Vladislaw> привет
<gridis> привет
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: я вижу что есть строка в конфиге: SelectedSheets[$e]=ProcessTable.sgrd,SystemLoad2.sgrd,Вкладка 3.sgrd
<[Raiden]> а сами вкладки лежат в ~/.kde/share/apps/ksysguard/ , т.е. если их туда кинут ьи поправить конфиг, то загрузятся. Можно наскриптить.
<[Raiden]> как ещё я пока не знаю.
<Vladislaw> та я пока так и делаю
<Vladislaw> просто буду подсовывать туда вкладку и менять конфиг
<[Raiden]> слава велосипедам )
<Vladislaw> с квадратными колесами
<bane> а знаете, почему стало так мало вебклиентов у нас?
<[Raiden]> сдаюсь )
<baronos> все научились ирк настраивать)
<bane> не. теперь на вебчате капча стала сложнее. два слова вывернутых, безо всяких сканов для гугла
<[Raiden]> я этим не занимаюсь, мне всеравно.
<[Raiden]> ирк клиенты не проблема даже на телефоне
<baronos> ну когда ты уже зареганный :D
<[Raiden]> )
<bane> на симбе они страшные и неюзабельные
<baronos> или того лучше, когда у тебя есть знц :)
<baronos> покупай дройдофон там эндчат годный есть ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на симбе я полозовался jmirc правда не активно, несколько раз
<bane> надо в город ехать, чтоб купить телефон
<Scrimmer> bane, привеет
<Scrimmer> ты хабр читаешь?
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да,  страшно анверное )
<bane> да ни в жизни. муторно там. я на забугорных блогах - источниках перепечаток\переводов в хабру все узнаю
<Scrimmer> да как так...
<bane> [Raiden]: на тачевой симбе без кнопок - вообще нет юзабельных. там нет тачевых вызовов меню и прочего
<[Raiden]> bane: ясно. Тогда могу только присоединитсья к бароносу. На андройде с этим лучше.
<baronos> надо зарядку достать и заряжать н73 и юзать его как камеру :)
<Scrimmer> ребят, пользуется кто пиджином?
<baronos> а lg p350 дома как роутер вайфай и юсб езернет использовать с каким нить опсосом. а купить себе сименс а35 для звонков, чтоб на месяц зарядки хватало :)
<baronos> only empathy
<bane> baronos: не будь лохом. покупай нокиа 3310
<baronos> не не, был такой, он не такой рпочный как а35 :)
<baronos> прочный*
<baronos> хотя как открывашка для пива гуд :D
<[Raiden]> в чисто звонихках нокиа всё ещё сильна nokia x1-01 например. ТАм акум 1320 мач и её наверное можно на 2 месяца растянуть )
<bane> насади нокиа 3310 на палку - и можешь за золотом в шахтах рубиться
<[Raiden]> Время ожидания    1032 ч
<baronos> хочу такую штуку, не помню как называется, она круглая плоская, на неё вставали и тело крутили туда-сюда влево-вправо
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://sportmarket.com.ua/catalogs/394/t2676/
<baronos> хехе)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> в детстве крутился перед тв :)
<bane> в детстве все с этим баловались
<skai-falkorr> good evening, gentlemen's
<baronos> че то я залип на маджонге
<skai-falkorr> andrex: нехороший ты человек
<[Raiden]> я 1 время тоже в маджонг игрался
<[Raiden]> карточные как-то меня меньше торкают
<[koshka]> Здрасте
 * baronos ксс ксс ксс
<[Raiden]> привет
<[koshka]> ))
<baronos> хехе, классно так. подходит отдыхайка и спрашивает сигарету так жалостливо, а я так с гордостью Не курю :D
<[koshka]> Так, ну что. На прологе кодит кто то? )
<shenmue> я в судоку играю
<shenmue> 1 раз осилил верихард на гном-судоку
<[Raiden]> Мне тоже нравится отвечать не курю. )
<baronos> судоку на бумаге у меня лучше получается :)
<[koshka]> и мне тоже нравится =\
<baronos> было бы интересно видеть курящую кошку :)
<baronos> хотя была у нас собачка она сигарету в убы брала и убегала, ходила с ней пока та не стлеет Ж)
<baronos> з*
<[koshka]> нормасик
<[koshka]> тааак
<[koshka]> у меня тут наверное у одной древняя убунту и вичат?
<baronos> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<[Raiden]> после революции в строении де тут наблюдается большой разброс версий.
<tagezi> [koshka]: а у тебя какой версии вичат?
<baronos> потерпи до 21 12 12 авось ивыбирать не придется ЖВ
<baronos> :D
<[koshka]> 0,3,4
<tagezi> 0.3.8
<Corsa1r> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<Corsa1r> это первое правило не линуксоида
<Corsa1r> а дебилоида
<[koshka]> ЛОЛ
<tagezi> o_O
<[koshka]> !koshka
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='koshka'
<[koshka]> а че это он (
<baronos> !2rule
<ubuntuhelp> Второе правило линуксоида: бекапы - наше всье. Кто не делает их - страдает!
<[koshka]> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<tagezi> )
<[koshka]> ![koshka]
<ubuntuhelp> находится по другую сторону кончика хвоста
<[koshka]> ^_^ ня
<tagezi> [koshka]: а что ты на проголе програмишь?
<[koshka]> tagezi: пытаюсь))))))
<tagezi> [koshka]: а что пытаешься спрограмить?
<[koshka]> tagezi: а Вы хотите помочь? ;)
<tagezi> [koshka]: не ))) я языками для искуственного интлекта не интерисовался никогда )
<tagezi> но всё равно интересно, что на нем можно попытаться написать ))
<shenmue> мою прогу
<[koshka]> ))
<shenmue> идею я давно кстати тут рассказывал
<shenmue> идеальная программа. не будет не след версий ни патчей ничего потому что она идеальная =0
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> идеальная программа на проголе? =)))
<baronos> в принципе
<shenmue> главное не инструмент а что ты им сделать собираешся
<tagezi> ну, насколько я понял, прогол приспособен под поиск решений при имеющийся базе знаний.. тоесть то что обычно называют элементами искуственного интелекта, но при этом у него много не однозначностей и тяжело проверять
<tagezi> промежуточные результаты... тоесть нужна долгая и внимательная отладка
<[koshka]> брр
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<[koshka]> Спокойной!)
<[Raiden]> что бы что-то сделать идиально нужны какие-то критерии. Для чего, как будет выглядеть и т.д. Т.е. нужно сначала построить план. И если о нвыполняется в польном объеме, то анверное это и есть идиально :)
<[Raiden]> это не просто сделать в системе которая имеет столько ответвлений  и может получить ещё любое их количество
<baronos> прям как паскаль, прежде чем написать надо нарисовать :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[koshka]> тааак
<[koshka]> ни че, скоро будем писать на си шахматы
<[Raiden]> идиальыне шахматы уже написаны. gnuchess
<baronos> а я на делфи калькулятор писал Ж)
<[koshka]> мне. мне идеальные не надо )
<[Raiden]> но вы можете написать к ним современную красивую морду вместо xboard
<[koshka]> мне для кусовой надо
<baronos> точнее свиснул по сети и перепечатал :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> попробуйте кстати их обыграть , когда маджонг достанет. Не так просто.
<[koshka]> я не умею играть в шахматы (
<baronos> а мне игра понравилась под винду шахматы в стиле герои 5 с эффектами ударов и так далее :)
<rekcuFniarB> http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/8493/ubuntuj.png
<[Raiden]> пойду кину в жабер
<baronos> скопировал в буфер, встал, пошел вокруг стула\кресла открыл и вставил :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> а че не куб там :(
<pr0mode> всем ку
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: :P
<[koshka]> reboot )
<andrex> такс кому bind квест нужен?
<SergeyIT> [koshka], ;)
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1126/h_1353878375_2419953_64a16744bb.png
<Scrimmer> эх, пиарщик кед
<Scrimmer> снова в деле
<Scrimmer> http://vk.com/wall-33072934_3114
<Scrimmer> не туда
<[Raiden]> в целом эта прогармма может где угодно пускаться и аналоги на гтк наверное есть
<[Raiden]> какая конопатая )
<Scrimmer> да там комменты важны
<Scrimmer> тот что Илюха Заранчук
<Scrimmer> а пирв сдаешь завтра?
<Scrimmer> ДА ЧТО ж такое
<[koshka]> ))
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]. хстате, а ты каким видеоплеером пользуешься?
<[Raiden]> smplayer в оснвоном? vlc тоже установлен. У меня их постоянно много понаставлено.
<[Raiden]> ест ьдаже rosa player
<andrex> ппц форум тормозной стал какойто
<[Raiden]> может утебя проц нагружен или сеть
<[Raiden]> косяк не всегда там где хочется
<[Raiden]> ))
<andrex> мда проблема в хроме всетаки, это он тормозной стал
<andrex> хотя странно все норм открывает а форум нет, а фф все проглатывает недавясь
<andrex> [Raiden]: bind9 умеешь - знаешь?
<[Raiden]> неа, давно не видел
<andrex> мдя, а уменя там глюк какой то... в конфиге все правильно а в лог ругается что неправильно
<andrex> http://pastebin.com/jBav4t9k вот такие пироги, синтаксис вродь верный, а бинд матюгается и не форкает
<artus> закоменть
<artus> andrex, options весь кусок показывай
<[Raiden]> если ругается значит ен верно )
<[Raiden]> или не в том конфиге
<[koshka]> artus, !
<andrex> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1386435/
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-18
<[Raiden]> хотя для азии делают с клавой, но не так как в н900
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: верим в jolly
<[Raiden]> а больше ничего ценного или другого в н900нет.
<[Raiden]> если расценивать как смартфон.
<UNIm95> Как нет? там иксы
<[Raiden]> и зачем они в смартфоне?
<tagezi> в мего иксы?
<UNIm95> Для запуска классических прод под мобилой =)
<[Raiden]> их даже в мире десктопов закопать хотят , иб остарое и безбожное тормозилово
<UNIm95> да я такой
<UNIm95> с иксами нам еще лет 10 жить?
<tagezi> вместо тормозилова создать глюкалово )
<UNIm95> или больше
<tagezi> а скорее просто поверх на тормозилово прикрутить глюкалово, что и тормозило и глючило )
<UNIm95> tagezi: Так все сейчас так и работает
<UNIm95> поверх вяленого/мира запускают собственную реализацию иксом
<[Raiden]> на смартфоне нужно то, что он сможет потянуть. И что бы плавн ои красиво работало ) Ни иксы, ни решаемые ими задачи там никому не нужны.
<tagezi> ничего, скоро создадут 500 ядерный процесор 100500 Ггц
<[Raiden]> Хотя вот в тизен вроде вейланд будут использовать, но точно не уверен
<tagezi> да будут
<tagezi> и на холодильнике фуллХД рекламу показывать от сосисок
<tagezi> хотя кому нужна реклама сосисок на холодильнике? )
<UNIm95> Скорее реклама служ доставки хавчика
<[Raiden]> В общем смотри не заблудись ,пока ждёшь ) Я спать.
<tagezi> ночи
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> я успел )
<UNIm95> Ладно. я тоже спать. tagezi удачи с сузей. и спроси у человека макросы
<UNIm95> /nick UNIm[off]
<tagezi> UNIm[off]: у них она локализована
<tagezi> класс
<tagezi> там реально на каталонском SUMA()
<tagezi> =))))
<tagezi> почему ночью все спят?
<tagezi> самое такое рабочее время.. а все спят
<andrex> может потому что ноч?
<tagezi> угу, ночь в 10 часов утра )
<tagezi> andrex: утра, кстати )
<andrex> это у меня
<andrex> tagezi, мутра
<tagezi> ну, есть ещё и восточнее тебя города )
<andrex> ну да такшто значит тама никто не живет))
<tagezi> буряты просто незнают о существовании линукса )
<andrex> воть какие молодцы
<tagezi> а в эвенкии и на чукотке нет электричества )
<andrex> ну им ваще лафа
<tagezi> ну, у меня сегодня на даче лафа тогда была )) провода порвало, света не было )
<andrex> а это сееге в глаз)
<andrex> р
<tagezi> блин.. сусю не локализовали для руского языка (
<andrex> так те и нада
<tagezi> andrex: ну, немного обижно.. для каталонии локализовали.. у них формулы в ЛО пишуться на каталонском
<tagezi> а для нам они на английском
<tagezi> а не как в экселе по русски
<tagezi> абыдна
<ArtemZ> зачем рюзке локализация нужена? достаточно, чтобы переключение раскладок работало (в убунте и того нет, впрочем)
<andrex> есть
<andrex> просто места знать надо
<ArtemZ> марк лично нашептал?
<andrex> ага
<andrex> я просто никогда ненастраиваю раскладку гуишными средствами, както так
<ArtemZ> даже в виндовз?
<andrex> нету у меня виндовз
<tagezi> что такое виндовз?
<tagezi> ArtemZ: ну может тебе она и не нужна, а когда люди переходят с екселя на калк им она очень даже нужна
<ArtemZ> серверная операционная система корпорации майкрософт
<andrex> ппц набрал в гугле виндовз повызазили линухи
<tagezi> локализация функций это хорошая штука, после того как мс всё всем подгадила
<tagezi> andrex: ну у меня примерно тоже самое..
<ArtemZ> линукс нормально на декстопе или на домашнем сервере. правда немного коряв, но это ничего
<tagezi> о_О
<andrex> просто никто не говорил что он для хомячков
<ArtemZ> в энтерпрайзе его проблематично использовать, слишком всё несогласованно
 * tagezi ушло спать от вас
<ArtemZ> wget http://$DISTR_SERVER/os/win2008.img.gz -O- | gunzip -c | dd of=/dev/"$BLOCK_DEVICE" conv=sync,noerror bs=64K
<ArtemZ> я нормален?
<ArtemZ> так, ставлю гит на виндовз
<ArtemZ> сколько всяких сложных вопросов задаёт
<_d4vid> ky..
<[Raiden]> ку
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты ушёл вчера.. действительно, каталонцы локализовали себе формулы
<[Raiden]> понятно. Значит наша локализация просто отстаёт
<tagezi> в ЛО есть даже галочка показывать названия формулы на английском
<tagezi> кстати )
<[Raiden]> Увидел свет оконный менеджер IceWM 1.3.8  , случается же...
<[Raiden]> В новом выпуске добавлена совместимость с Qt 5
<[Raiden]> Попалось тут в обзорах телефонов
<[Raiden]> Пока Самсунг не выпустил телефон магнитящийся к ладони, я не рассматриваю его серьёзно!!! Или не добавил функцию управления взглядом с регистрацией силы просмотра )))
<Sergey_IT> суперклей тебе поможет
<[Raiden]> Я его давно оценил. У нас тут в мск есть рынок садовод, там у китайцев можно найти супердешевый суперклей.
<[Raiden]> Я им даже обои подклеивал когда отсохли )
<Sergey_IT> и телефоны там же бери
<[Raiden]> Я подумаю, на самом деле. Мне очень понравился хуавей p6
<[Raiden]> правда он не из серии супердешевых )
<Sergey_IT> а обои у тебя неправильно наклеены - там же клей покупал?
<Sergey_IT> когда нас залили, под обоями образовались пузыри с водой, но края нигде не отклеились, протываци спицей, чтобы воду спустить
<Sergey_IT> протыкали
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а зачем вы обои только по краям клеили? клея было жалко? )
<Sergey_IT> на краях используется другой клей
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: )
<snql> :
<snql> ужас не поиграть и зачем так жить
<_d4vid> snql, привет
<snql> салют
<_d4vid> snql, ты вернулся с англии?
<snql> ты меня путаешь с %username%
<_d4vid> с кем?
<_d4vid> ты ж белка?
<_d4vid> ёпрст.. и в правду попутал.. сорри
<[Raiden]> почти 40 чел
<[Raiden]> растём
<snql> а мне обидно, что такая сеть понемногу умирает
<snql> будь проклят цукерберг и дуров
<andrex> раньше о 120 чкловек а фигня)
<Sergey_IT> ничего, скоро андроиды пожалуют с вопросами типа - хозяин хочет с убунты файлы скачать, помогите
<andrex> ага и нас тоже ими заменят
<Sergey_IT> так ты же андр-оид эХ, не?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/779629
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w10VHXYZkFc
<andrex> ураа
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> прикольно.. качайте сколько хотите, ты не обязаны думать головой
<tagezi> и ваще вам голова что бы жрать а не думать
<[Raiden]> главное чт юридически можно не думать или не отвечать.
<[Raiden]> а думать никто не запрещает
<[Raiden]> немного оффтопика. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smDKfsCZ-YA&list=PL828F803E5B29B648
<tagezi> какая разница, большенство людей считают что воровать это правильно, прикрывая это слово разными оправдяниями
<tagezi> и то что юридически признали воровство не воровством, это только минут рашке
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: а куда платить-то ?  русского нетфликса что-то в упор не вижу
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: забыл где гугл находиться? )
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: ну ты ткни мне где сервис, чтобы с базой фильмов хотя бы сравнимой с той, что на рутрекере есть
<tagezi> типа я ворую потому что мне не продают?
<teddyp1cker> типа не вижу адекватной платной альтернативы
<tagezi> для чего?
<tagezi> амазон не?
<tagezi> платить нужно?
<teddyp1cker> не я только про фильмы
<tagezi> рутрекер не только фильмы
<teddyp1cker> музыка
<tagezi> и кстати там много чего нет
<tagezi> амазан и книги и музыку и фильмы продаёт
<teddyp1cker> в иви  и тд меньше
<teddyp1cker> и еще платно
<tagezi> вот последнее правда..
<tagezi> лучше украсть чем заплатить(
<teddyp1cker> ну я бы платил немножко рутрекеру лучше
<tagezi> хотя теперь, юридически это не воровство.. можно спокойно тырить счистой совестью
<tagezi> а немножко амазону не хочется? потому в случае чего стырить нельзя будет?
<teddyp1cker> а с че ты взял что я ничего не покупал на амазоне?
<teddyp1cker> только потому что пользуюсь трекерами ?
<tagezi> я этого не говорил
<tagezi> ты спросил где всзять чесно, я ответил
<teddyp1cker> ну вот я ему и заплатил уже)
<tagezi> как пример, и это кстати, не единственное место.. есть неплохие рускоязычные ресурсы
<tagezi> на сто лет вперёл? )
<tagezi> д*
<tagezi> короче это халивар халиварный...
<teddyp1cker> и правда
<tagezi> я своё мнение сказал: "Юридически, русским голова дана что бы жрать, а не думать"
<[Raiden]> Интересные у тебя выводы из 1 закона.
<tagezi> да таких законов навалом.. есть лицензия, там сказаны условия пользования.. тебе говорят, что тебе не нужно читать её, думать, принимать решения.. просто качай и пользуй
<tagezi> разве не так? или ты хочешь сказать что ты не знаешь что такое лицензия? )
<[Raiden]> Знаю. )
<tagezi> ArtemZ: может сначала настроить клиент а потом флудить? )
<tagezi> ArtemZ: заанчивай флудить
<tagezi> у пиджина что глюки?
<[Raiden]> @kban ArtemZ  6800 джойнфлуд
<tagezi> блин, вот зачем я его надоумил автоматическую аутентификацию сделать в клиенте? о_О
<[Raiden]> фиг знает
<tagezi> ну, просто бы не флудил сейчас.. вылетел бы со своим клиентом и всё.. руками бы заходил
<Sergey_IT> О, 41
<tagezi> с 2 ботами
<tagezi> с тремя.. чансерв забыл пощитать )
<_d4vid> ky..
<tagezi> ку
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1118/h_1384802943_1180449_7028f5bc64.png
<tagezi> а зачем рута в гуях?
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, все эти *серв* хоть что то полезное делают
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а почему нет?
<tagezi> а зачем?
<Sergey_IT> скопировать, к примеру
<tagezi> ф4 и у тебконсоль в папке
<tagezi> копируй сколько хошь..
<Sergey_IT> отредактировать что то
<tagezi> незнаю.. помоему пользователь, вообще не должен знать о существовании администратора
<[Raiden]> рут в гуях затем же. Для настройки и удаления )
<Sergey_IT> пользователь, которому нельзя и не будет знать
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я вообще практически все в гуях делаю
<[Raiden]> я когда как, что ближе. Если я в делфьине и хочу файл поправить, я из нег осделаю. Если в консоли, то там.
<snql> [Raiden]: http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-help/2013-11/msg00119.html
<tagezi> у меня в дельфине пости всегда консоль открыта, я по максимому в ней все пакетные опирации делаю..
<tagezi> и под рутом тоже в ней.. незнаю.. может просто привык
<[Raiden]> ну это по вкусу.
<[Raiden]> snql: что это?
<[Raiden]> точнее зачем это мне?
<tagezi> это ругань троля.. так что второй вопрос умеснее
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> на моём шоте ещё меню со словом яндекс.  Там 1 только пункт, копировать ссылку.
<[Raiden]> ну, делфьин по вебдав умеет с ним работать, а вот ссылку копировать что бы, надо поставить расширение для меню.
<snql> просто я не жадный, делюсь, люблю баттхерты
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38460
<tagezi> он больше становиться похож мордой на хромиум )
<[Raiden]> не знаю даже радоваться или плакать
<[Raiden]> Надо будет посмотреть
<tagezi> радуйся.. всё равно ничего сделать не можем )
<[Raiden]> ))
<snql> мне скоро переходить с хрома?
<Sergey_IT> в IE
<tagezi> в IE2
<snql> кто даст больше?
<tagezi> я кстати, что-то IE1 и не помнб даже как-то
<[Raiden]> они видимо были до вин 95.
<[Raiden]> я толи 3 толи 4 помню
<Sergey_IT> в вин2 не было
<[Raiden]> Я помню какая-то версия добавила квиклаунч в 95
<[Raiden]> это было прикольно, мне понравилось новшество
<[Raiden]> по началу на панели его небыло
<tagezi> =) тебе помоему лиш бы что новенькое )
<[Raiden]> Ну, я не всё люблю новое. Гном - сам яркий пример ))
<tagezi> тебе просто новые кеды больше понравились ))
<Sergey_IT> он любитель плюшек
<[Raiden]> с вареньем
<tagezi> )
<Sergey_IT> кеды густо намазанные вареньем )
<[Raiden]> похоже ие я помню всётаки с 4 версии.
<Sergey_IT> а я не помню что в вин 3.0 было (
<[Raiden]> не злопятный ))
<[Raiden]> памятный*
<snql> дай вам гном 3 в 95 году сожрали бы только слюнки бы текли
<snql> зажрались
<tagezi> я очень смутно помню 95 вынь.. и кажись твм был IE2.. но писать я начал под IE5 так чо только он у меня в мозгу врезан отчетливо )
<[Raiden]> ну это может быть, однако сча 2-е десятилетие 21 века. И видеть после гном2+компиз+ плюшки разные , гном3 с неотпиливаемым муттером...
<Sergey_IT> а я помню за день раз 6 вин3.11, вин95 ставил
<[Raiden]> крайне печально. Не говоря уже о том что они сделали с наутилус и т.д.
<Sergey_IT> кстати, в виндах 2-х панельник был
<[Raiden]> ну это да, но левая панель просто список папок
<snql> вот лучше бы файловым менеджером занялись и допилили
<snql> я завидую менеджеру на винде
<tagezi> всмысле распилили до конца?
<snql> допилили до совершенства
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], был реальный 2-х панельник
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: оно и сча так ) только теперь список папок на панели инструментов
<tagezi> гном только урезает в нём функции
<[Raiden]> Хм, не помню что-то )
<Sergey_IT> в вин 3.0
<snql> давайте свой проект забацаем, пакажем им какой должен быть менеджер
<tagezi> дельфин?
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> пусть хотя бы до делфьина дорастут, ага
<tagezi> дельфин реально удобер после их убожества
<[Raiden]> кстати , немо в этом плане сделал первый шаг. Там теперь челвоеческий диалог открыть как. Тот что из цинамона.
<Sergey_IT> у МС и паскаль был до вижуал басика
<tagezi> виндовый менеджер мне не удобен, не знаю.. может потому что консоль не кстроена )
<tagezi> в*
<Sergey_IT> а что в виндах новенького, после ХР ничего не видел (
<Sergey_IT> а, знаю - там плюшки с вареньем
<[Raiden]> индексный поиск быстырй там, с интеграцией в проводник
<[Raiden]> быстырй вариант непомука, функционально немного другой
<[Raiden]> ну и в 8х новый ифейс панелей инструментов, как в офисе 2007+
<[Raiden]> так сразу и не расскажеш ьвсего
<tagezi> тоесть теперь ваще нифига не найти
<[Raiden]> Ещё в хп кэш дисковый фиксированынй, а в вин7+ он  адаптируется, как в линуксе.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], если б я знал как в офисе 2007 (
<Sergey_IT> отстал я совсем (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, там панель такая типа куча вкладок с вынесеными функциями.. впринцыпе удобно иногда, но если нужно что посложнее сделать, хрен поймёшь что где лежит
<tagezi> хотя по api с ней удобно стало работать.. не думаешь куда воткнуть
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1118/h_1384806268_6595252_47df4f5f35.png
<tagezi> вызвал.. она сама удобненько расположилась вкладочкой )
<[Raiden]> я надеюсь что в кде когда-либо тоже панели инструментов эволюционирую в табы с кнопками под задачу
<tagezi> недай бог
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ну, в целом и сча неплохо
<tagezi> очень здорово былобы если в ЛО сделали так.. когда наконец api смогут описать
<tagezi> а то сейчас получаеться стрнная штука.. только программеры которые пишут, знают функционал, а у пользователя квест "Пойми что мы придумали"
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: ещё там у мс появились симлинки в нтфс совместимые с позикс ) Начиная с висты )
<[Raiden]> и там с ними бывают косяки с некотоырм системным софтом
<Sergey_IT> в общем - все плохо, как я понимаю
<[Raiden]> ну, я бы не вернулся на хп
<[Raiden]> самое плохое что случилось - это метро. Даже если грузиться сразу в рабочий стол, всёравн оприходится с ним взаимодействовать при настройке и некоторых действиях.
<Sergey_IT> так привычнее http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1118/h_1384807109_9025798_a394e761ee.png
<[Raiden]> идея дял всего делать 1 ифейс возможно такая же тупая, как делать грузовики на базе заз 966
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: )
<[Raiden]> а может и не такая тупая и метро с гном3  , и юнити, просто первые кривые шаги к такому ифейсу.
<[Raiden]> ошибки в начале пути ))
<Sergey_IT> юнити, кстати не плох, тормозной только, компиз - точнее
<tagezi> ну, из него выпиливать нужно много после установки
<tagezi> половину линз.. посылалку в амазон.. музоблака их
<tagezi> тогда он пошустрее становиться раз в пять
<Sergey_IT> это да. Посмотрим, какой он на кути будет
<[Raiden]> если будет чуть помодульней, может чег ои получится. Может я не хочу  короткую панель сслева, на которую 100% мои задачи не уместятся. И скролить их тоже не хочу , у меня не тачскрин.
<tagezi> там же вроде патч был что бы её куда угодно вытащить
<tagezi> только вот вся юнити такая кривая и не настраиваемая..
<tagezi> лучше уж крыса тогда
<[Raiden]> наверное. Даже скорее всего, я бы туда и убежал, если бы железо было постарей.
<[Raiden]> или если ноут тоже может быть - не знаю.
<[Raiden]> у меня есть только десктоп и смартфон )
<tagezi> у меня ноут с кде нормально справляеться
<[Raiden]> ок
<tagezi> при старте 450 мегов отжирает.. я правда почти всё по умолчанию использую, и сеансы не сохраняю
<[Raiden]> я тоже не сохраняю.
<Scrimmer> andrex: :3
<Scrimmer> andrex: харош дрыхнуть
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-19
<andrex> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<gogi112> Всем доброго дня, установил убунту сервак на виртуалку, проблема с отображение кириллических символов, какой пакет нужно доустановить?
<andrex> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<gogi112> andrex: Спасибо большое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: кажется это не все, там еще что то про фреймбуфер было
<andrex> да не, все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там кстати 2 заморочки. до логина и после. У меня в консоли нормально, а сообщение когда диски при загрузке проверяет нечитабельно
<andrex> ну это либо локалей нехватает либо маунтить нада с указанием локали
<gogi112> JohnDoe_71Rus: не, все норм, совет andrex помог
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кого маунтить там сообщение проверяю диски, для отмены нажмите С. так вот кроме С все квадратиками
<andrex> ну это уже глюк у тя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не глюк. воспроизведено на 10.04 и 12.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> машины разные
<andrex> ну фз русский отображается даже если локали не стоит просто шрифт нужно подобрать где есть русские символы и нормальный размер был и у меня такого не было да и ваще зачем русифицировать сервак
<ArtemZ> http://funkyimg.com/i/E5M2.png хехе
<andrex> по ip надо было банить а не сцылку закрывать))
<andrex> просто потому что это аниме))
<andrex> Sergey_IT, че дров назиму наготовил)
<Scrimmer> утра всем
<Sergey_IT> andrex, ага )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> настанут холода, достану сырцы из гита и соберу дровишек :)
<andrex> configure дрова && make && make install))
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/RkyG62
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: Суся?
<tagezi> не, 13.10
<JohnDoe_71Rus> цветовой тон для минта
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/a5h8OB
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну ты не путай.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 13.10 гекон. а у тебя ящерка простая
<tagezi> да одна фигня.. гикон просто странная ящирица прокачавшая скил криосна =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гекон ящерица прокачавшая скилл лазинья по поверхностям
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: может, я ящерецологией не занимался )
<tagezi> странно, в ЛО всё переведено на русский, кроме формул.. причем интерфейс для перевода есть нормальный..
<[Raiden]> https://wiki.gnome.org/Design/Apps/Videos - иос и т.д. для примера там чтоли, как надо плейеры делать?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не зняю. Но таких лаж навалом становится. Вбросы левой информации в вики всякие идёт
<tagezi> именно в вики по СПО
<tagezi> Если вики не модерируеться нормально, там бываеть ваще хрень всякая написана
<tagezi> хотя в данном случае это обсуждение концептов )
<SergeyIT> каждому хочется свой след оставить
<_d4vid> re..
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я думаю, если хотят оставить сужественный след, то им нужно научиться не гадить
<tagezi> _d4vid: ку
<SergeyIT> tagezi, им ващен след, а не его качаство
<SergeyIT> ж
<SergeyIT> tagezi, забери свое ж отдай мне щ
<_d4vid> кто на зузе?
<_d4vid> как новый релиз?
<_d4vid> мне интересен гном 3.10.2
<_d4vid> а именно приложения.. какие они там?
<_d4vid> в ппа вроде кроме музыки нет
<SergeyIT> страаашные (
<_d4vid> почему?
<_d4vid> приложение музыки мне понравилос
<tagezi> зузя?
<_d4vid> напомнила браузер от убунту фон
<_d4vid> опензузя
<_d4vid> да
<tagezi> а.. у меня с кде стоит
<_d4vid> тагези .. обновился?
<tagezi> чото гном и не охото щупать даже..
<tagezi> _d4vid: не, я ставил прямо так.. зачем обновляться то?
<_d4vid> а ок
<tagezi> это ставить струю версию, потом новую
<_d4vid> ну если хом отделно и пару прог .. то да)
<tagezi> _d4vid: у меня в виртуалке, если чо )
<_d4vid> аааа )))
<tagezi> из хелпа МС "РУБЛЬ - Преобразует число в текст, используя формат представления доллара" =)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Ну это точно не вброс, это их офиц вики и она наверняка проверяна. Я думаю там перечисление того, к чему должен стремиться гном.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> т.е. ко всякому фуфлу для телефонов.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: официальные вики, не обязательно можерируются, к сожалению, и я переодически нахожу в них вещи типа "Как купить и куда вставить ключь"
<tagezi> ь лишний )
<tagezi> о, как купить ЛО )
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю, опеннет в новости ссылается туда, про улучшение тотема. Я думаю это 100% оригинальное гномовское вики.
<tagezi> последня штука.. ваще на повал убила
<[Raiden]> ты просто недооцениваешь маразм их разработчиков
<[Raiden]> в целом, это не такая уж и трагедия. ПО крайней мере пока )
<tagezi> ну может ты и прав, и это реально всё просто маразмы разрабов
<[Raiden]> в целом если источник 100% качественный, то в плейере кроме плей\паузе может ничего и не быть + перемотка.
<[Raiden]> [17:05:09] [Кукурузка]В парикмахерской подходите к мастеру с самой плохой стрижкой. Обычно они стригут друг друга, и так вы точно не попадёте к самому плохому парикмахеру
<andrex> а если он стриг сам себя))
<[Raiden]> andrex: )
<[Raiden]> Я подстригаюс ьсам иногда. У мну машинка есть
<[Raiden]> Но ваще удобней что бы кто-то
<andrex> ну если тока коротко ппц
<andrex> либо ваще до черепа)
<[Raiden]> Ну нет, У меня получается с челкой и т.д. машинкой до 1 размера, по краям поменьше. а на макушке и челку ножницами. После 3-4 раз получается сносно ))
<[Raiden]> наголо конечно проще ) Но я чего-то так не хочу.
<[Raiden]> Так стригутся только всякие обязанные типа зеков и солдат и всякие больные  типа со вшами или скинхеды.
<[Raiden]> гг
<andrex> ну я летом лысый ходил, ибо голову от мазута масла и прочей херни от машины както мыть проще было)
<[Raiden]> Ну я не против. Это так, шутка.
<[Raiden]> хотя и с долей ... (с)
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2013/11/19/125087/
<tagezi> а чо это тошиба изменила убунте?
<ArtemZ> тошиба никогда не была линукс френдли
<andrex> кстати да
<andrex> вечно то тач через костыли то еще чаго
<[Raiden]> я пользовался тошибами, но с линем не приходилось. Так что может быть.
<[Raiden]> С другой стороны работа 22 часа может быть более актуальной чем выбор ос. Смотря какие задачи )
<andrex> ну либо удобно об колено сломать
<andrex> тоже критерий :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Ну я подумал может кому-то интересно. 22 часа всётаки не хрен собачий.
<[Raiden]> Вполне возможно что в след году таких будет много разных.
<tagezi> у меня знакомая подсела на линуху именно с подачи тошибы.. купила их бук
<tagezi> тама стояла предустановленная убунта ) посидела на форумах, осознала и осталась
<tagezi> andrex: убери у себя войс, хватит тешить ЧСВ )
 * tagezi завидует )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> держи )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у тебя офис в винде стоит?
<[Raiden]> сейчас нет. Я обновился до 8.1 и офис не ставил туда ещё.
<[Raiden]> а так, постоянно был
<Sergey_IT> не купил?
<tagezi> он поддерживает пиратскую партию )
<[Raiden]> и не куплю )
<tagezi> ну ладно.. пойду в хелпе мс пороюсь.. они конечно бред переодически пишут, но он у них хотя бы есть
<andrex> ура бесплатные войсы раздают
<andrex> лан буду баны раздавать тогды
<tagezi> andrex: себя не забанишь )
<andrex> забаниш
<tagezi> andrex: ну, не знаю.. райден тебя тогда не смог забанить )
<tagezi> хотя может он просто не умеет =)
<andrex> все хватит писюнами меряцо
<andrex> я себя ваще наказал ибо сорвалось слово нечаянно
 * andrex убег читать форум
<[Raiden]> средствами клиента и бота не смог, да.
<UNIm95> Привет. есть у кого свежий проц от интела?
<UNIm95> 2011-2013 годов
<UNIm95> с виртуализацией?
<UNIm95> Будьте добры покажите /proc/cpuinfo
<andrex> дак они все помоему с виртуализацией
<UNIm95> точнее cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags
<UNIm95> Интересует как отображается включенная технология проброса железа в виртуалки
<UNIm95> вроде должно VT-d
<UNIm95> Или я что-то путаю?
<andrex> VT-x
<andrex> помоему
<andrex> а инструкции должны быть vmx
<[Raiden]> модель то какая?
<andrex> у амд аналогичное svm тоесть amd-v
<andrex> vt-d - immu
<andrex> o
<andrex> corehook, чини клиент
<UNIm95> andrex: VT-x это прото ускорение. мне проброс железяк нужен был. только понял что система это не тянет. там не менее спасибо.
<[Raiden]> проброс уствойств может как бы от виртуалки зависеть
<[Raiden]> на ру канале арча всего 15 чел со мной. Маловато как-то
<[Raiden]> Может руские не любят ирц или вообще чаты по софту
<[Raiden]> сс*
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  там сначала вопрос с железом. если поддерживают iommu|VT-d то надо ковырять программно
<UNIm95> что бы завелось
<andrex> ну я арч юзаю местами, тока я туды не пойду))
<UNIm95> если не поддреживает то менять железо
<andrex> iommu это ваще память
<andrex> помоему материнкой должно дератьсо
<UNIm95> andrex и материнкой и процессором
<andrex> i\o memory management unit
<andrex> като так
<UNIm95> andrex:  это iomu а не ioMMu
<[Raiden]> andrex: а гуи для аура нету?  может быть надстройки над yaourt...
<andrex> незнаю я ей не пользуюсь даже, знаю что для пакмана есть гуи но тоже не пользуюсь)
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> они включили свой пакетный вариан тв пакаджкит и можно использовать гуи использующий его, для кде это apper
<[Raiden]> но это для пакетов, не для аура.
<[Raiden]> в прочем ладно, можно пережить
<andrex> напиши свой)
<andrex> а чем оно так хорошо то?
<[Raiden]> ну, я хочу иметь гуи
<[Raiden]> или ты про аур? Он он примерно ту же функцию делает , что и ппа.
<[Raiden]> только сборка происходит при установке.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38474
<tagezi> радосная новость: "Из желаемых целей отмечается возрождение проекта по обеспечению запуска Android-приложений в окружении Ubuntu."
<tagezi> да будут вирусы в убунту )
<[Raiden]> Сегодя снова покавырялся в арче. Шрифты всётаки в убунте получше отображаются
<[Raiden]> и радостно что из коробки
<tagezi> [Raiden]: изкоробки убунту столько много лишнего ставит, что лично у меня иногда возникает вопрос, а не проще ли поставить то что не хватает, чем выковыривать то что понапихали
<tagezi> а ещё у них появилась привычка, ставить в зависимости всё подряд, ваще не разу не думая
<[Raiden]> ну зависимости по любому надо ставить. А лишнее.. Это да, был бы установщик поумнее, было бы получше.
<[Raiden]> Хотя мне обычн оприходится не удалять, а доставлять и в целом это тоже недостаток установщика )
<tagezi> ну, доставлять тоже приходиться, конечно.. но в юнити, мне приходиться первые пол часа убалять всё фуфло которое на кидано
<tagezi> и которое только систему грузит
<tagezi> дрова там лишние или то что не пашер в системе, а просто лежит мертвым грузом, даже не считаеться )
<Sergey_IT> всем не угодишь
<tagezi> ну, они жавно уже только себе пытаються угодить
<Sergey_IT> зато диск с машины на машину можно перенести и работать
<[Raiden]> может ты просто не привык к тому что идёт с юнити. ) А гномерам может наоборот ок.
<[Raiden]> бывшим
<[Raiden]> вообще, выбор иметь не плохо в любом случае.
<Sergey_IT> выбор всегда есть
<[Raiden]> можно кстати выпиливать 1 командой. 1. в виртуалку ставится дистр, удаляются пакеты, создаются список с помощью dpkg --get-selections
<[Raiden]> и потом можно на другом компе\свежей установке повторить этот список с помошью дпкг и апт-гет
<[Raiden]> Я так делал когда хотел минимальную версию сделать. Но потом посчитал сэкономленыне ресурсы и забил.
<[Raiden]> test
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], Ну понг, и что?
<Sergey_IT> да стукни его!
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> test
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], Понг.
<apasov> помогите
<[Raiden]> !ask |apasov
<ubuntuhelp> apasov: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<apasov> The following restricted PHP modes have non-empty values:            [error]
<apasov> disable_functions. This configuration is incompatible with drush.
<apasov> Please check your configuration settings in /etc/php5/cli/php.ini or
<apasov> in your drush.ini file; see examples/example.drush.ini for details.
<apasov> PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function json_encode() in /usr/share/php/drush/includes/output.inc on line 708
<Sergey_IT> apasov, всё выполнил, что написано?
<apasov> я не понял куда двигать drush.ini
<Sergey_IT> я вообще не знаю, что это
<NoOova> господа
<tagezi> ушли
<NoOova> кто пользуется 13.04?
<NoOova> ой
<NoOova> 3.10
<NoOova> 13.10
<tagezi> с третьего раза )
<Sergey_IT> 14.04 подойдет?
<NoOova> я сегодня обновился с 12.04 - а у меня курсор пропал =(
<tagezi> кбунту подойдёт? )
<NoOova> вполне :)
<Sergey_IT> как обнлвлялся?
<tagezi> курсор на месте.. все обновы сделаны
<NoOova> do-release-upgrade
<NoOova> видеодрайверы - nvidia проприентарные
<Sergey_IT> с 12.04 прямо до 13.10 нельзя
<NoOova> ну я в 3 этапа
<NoOova> без ребутов только
<tagezi> а чем тебе 12.04 не нравилась то?
<NoOova> вот я уже и думаю чем...
<Sergey_IT> дрова надо было открытые поставить
<NoOova> она у меня день простояла
<NoOova> а щас можно на открытые откатиться?
<tagezi> а что ты тогда сразу 13.10 не ставил?
<NoOova> небыло...
<NoOova> я на работе
<Sergey_IT> наврно, только смысл, поставь 13.10 и не мучайся
<tagezi> мдя.. =) в 13.10 раскладку не починили ещё
<NoOova> всмысле переустановить?
<Sergey_IT> да
<Sergey_IT> да
<Sergey_IT> то есть починили
<NoOova> а вдруг так же будет?
<Sergey_IT> заодно и проверишь
<tagezi> да ничига.. у меня на виртуалке она так же и сломана
<NoOova> тоесть у меня же была чистая система
<NoOova> на работе проверять нехочется...
<tagezi> убунту и чистая? )
<Sergey_IT> только возьми дейлилайв, чтобы не обновлять
<NoOova> а вот у меня ещё проблема возникла
<NoOova> сеть пропала
<NoOova> т.е. устройство eth0
<tagezi> бывает ))
<NoOova> а в lspci карточка есть
<[Raiden]> а если набрать ip addr , там видно устройство?
<Sergey_IT> когда пропала?
<tagezi> ну, после обновления
<tagezi> я помню кубунту как-то обновил, и 6 часов без вайфая жил )
<Sergey_IT> 1 раз такое было на альфе 10.04
<Sergey_IT> нм глючил
<apasov> кто ставил drush
<apasov> ?
<Sergey_IT> а это что? Может и нам надо (
<apasov> drupal shell
<NoOova> [Raiden]: неа не видно
<NoOova> еще что странно нет панельки с пользователем
<NoOova> сверху справа
<Sergey_IT> мы темные - только хтмл и cgi-bin пишем (
<[Raiden]> NoOova: тогда неплохо бы попробовать узнат ькакой модуль ядра и проверить загружен ли он или попытаться руками загрузить )
<[Raiden]> и ещё, если это виртуалка, обновить гостевые дрова, может дкмс не сработал )
<NoOova> [Raiden]: да. я бы попытался это сделать, но мне показалось что проблема с отсутствием курсора важнее...
<NoOova> нет это не виртуалка
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, переставь - меньше проблем будет
<[Raiden]> про курсор я что-то прозевал вопрос
<Sergey_IT> у меня этой панельки сейчас тоже нет (
<[Raiden]> какая версия драйвера?
<NoOova> ну  собственно курсор пропадает после загрузки. до логина в сеанс он в менеджере сеансов появляется на долю секунды
<NoOova> его даже дернуть можно и он передвинется
<NoOova> а ещё, что странно, перестало появляться устройство usb0 (интернет с андроид-девайса по кабелю)
<Sergey_IT> вытащи/вставь мышку или ctrl+alt+f1 - ctrl+alt+f7
<NoOova> пробовал конечно
<NoOova> я пробовал и проводную втыкать вместо беспроводной ГЫИ
<NoOova> ps2 вместо usb
<NoOova> одинакого
<Sergey_IT> а консоли переключать?
<NoOova> да... я в консоли физической lightdm останавливал\запускал
<NoOova> кстати запущеный от рута startx тоже не дает мышки...
<NoOova> в инете пишут про неопознанный монитор в настройках - но у меня его нет
<Sergey_IT> переставляй и не мучайся - это тупиковый квест
<NoOova> ещё пишут про параметр в gsettings который включает какойто плагин для чего-то связанного с гномом - я попробовал - курсор появился, но он стоит на месте и не шевелится
<NoOova> как то печально это... в 8.04 было меньше глюков
<[Raiden]> ну ты сравнил.
<Sergey_IT> в 14.04 сейчас тоже меньше, чем у тебя )
<[Raiden]> посчитай сколько было времени с релиза гном2 по выход 8.04. Вот когда столько же примерно пройдёт, тогда и приходи.
<[Raiden]> в целом это шутка )
<NoOova> не уверен что будет куда приходить такими темпами :)
<Sergey_IT> это почему?
<NoOova> кстати а глюк с сертификатами и 802.1Х авторизацией исправили?
<Sergey_IT> 12.04 стабильно работает
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: во времена 8.04 тут народу было больше раза в три :)
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд 13.10 стал достаточно стабильным вот буквально  с последними обновлениями.
<Sergey_IT> не придумывай - максимум был в дни релиза 10.04
<NoOova> ну да, может быть
<[Raiden]> но у нас наверняка разный набор софта и это мнение может ничего не значить
<NoOova> [Raiden]: у меня только базовые вещи стояли
<[Raiden]> а я в кубунте сижу )
<Sergey_IT> а почему не переставить?
<[Raiden]> да, если по делу, сохрани если что-то менял в /etc и даже набор пакетов можно - в инете полно примеров.
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: можно вполне. просто с утра придется бежать в магаз за болванкой, болванить, потом на пару часов раньше на работу идти
<[Raiden]> и поставь с 0.
<[Raiden]> Если будет всё так же печально, потом будем думать или прощаться.
<[Raiden]> ))
<Sergey_IT> а на флешке никак?
<NoOova> [Raiden]: системе меньше суток от роду :)
<[Raiden]> хе
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: у меня все сдохли флешки, а новые не покупал
<[Raiden]> NoOova: и всётаки, какая видеокарта и версия драйвера?
<Sergey_IT> ты их не кормишь?
<NoOova> видеокарта nvidia 8400gs. драйвера последние из 13.10 из contrib\nonfree реп
<Sergey_IT> флешку на 2гига купи - на каждом углу продают
<[Raiden]> NoOova: Хм
<NoOova> так открываются магазины часов в 10
<[Raiden]> не знаю тогда, что ещё может влиять на  курсор.
<NoOova> жаль. ну ладно
<NoOova> большое спасибо всем
<[Raiden]> а у тебя ноут?
<NoOova> нет
<NoOova> дсктоп с довольно старой материнкой
<[Raiden]> т.е. зачем флэшку?  Я с двд -рв ставлюсь )
 * Sergey_IT не представляет, как можно без флешки (в кармане 3 постоянно)
<[Raiden]> которым почти лет по 10
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: а можно хоть 1 приер зачем?
<NoOova> так да.. щас буду искать болвань дома...
<NoOova> может попытаться для начала откатиться на nouveau?
<NoOova> правда я не уверен что у меня получится и я ещё пару часов не потеряю вникуда
<[Raiden]> NoOova: попробуй. или набери apt-cache search nvidia и попробуй другую версию из доступных
<Sergey_IT> на одной дистр (мало ли груб сломается или еще что), на другой самописный софт (иногда полезно иметь), третья для документов (всяких
<NoOova> первая - да полезно согласен
<NoOova> для второй и третей есть dropbox, gdrive, yadisk
<[Raiden]> бывает что конкретная ветка  видеокарт глючит с определенной версией. И 8400гс в целом видеокарта  которая вышла ~6 поколений назад.
<NoOova> но она не легаси
<NoOova> легаси  это 6-я ветка и ниже
<NoOova> на нее 1730е дрова надо
<NoOova> 173-е
<[Raiden]> это да, но попробуй в общем старее драйвер, либо подключи xorg-edgers ppa и самый свежий
<[Raiden]> там 331.х
<[Raiden]> Хм
<NoOova> а может качнуть с nvidia.com?
<NoOova> мне правда не нравится что там без пакета
<NoOova> и потом хрен его сотрешь если что, ток вместе с системой :)
<[Raiden]> NoOova: ну можно, кстати сайт нвидии предлагает на неё      331.20  , а не 17ххх
<NoOova> дак да
<NoOova> она же не 6-я ветка. она 8-я
<[Raiden]> вот с этого начни, потом нуво )
<NoOova> я кстати ставил их
<NoOova> с нвидии
<NoOova> только на debian unstable
<NoOova> после этого система грузилась только с init=/bin/bash...
<[Raiden]> ну тут тоже можно. Главное что бы был компилятор и хидеры
<[Raiden]> а..
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, и ты надеешься всегда на инет? А если не работает, ждать будешь... а я работать )
<[Raiden]> я более удачно ставил )
<[Raiden]> но не в дебиане
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1119/h_1384887828_5035676_a9384b3952.png - я тут квирк разукрасил. Могу выложить эту тему и темную.
<NoOova> сразу видно что у теюя что-то убунтоподобное
<NoOova> красивые в убунте шрифты... сглаживание...
<[Raiden]> Я сегодня тоже самое тут писал, после общения с арчем. )
<[Raiden]> правда это настраиваемо
<Sergey_IT> ломаемо
<NoOova> на дебиане у меня стоял пропатченная библиотека freetype
<NoOova> от infinality
<[Raiden]> для многих популярных дистров ест ьпакеты с патчеными либами "как в убунте"
<[Raiden]> ну или так, хотя там вроде немного другой вариант
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1119/h_1384891885_6040377_65bd52ee5d.png
<NoOova> у меня тож на работе скриншо ты есть =) типа до и после обновления
<[Raiden]> сча ещё 1 картинку покажу, правда она не про линукс.
<[Raiden]> второй вечер пытаюсь зайти на почту ) http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1119/h_1384892245_8226868_683f6a169b.png
<NoOova> :) очередь
<[Raiden]> люди прочитали про то что могут налог на почту ввести и наверное заказывают всё подряд тоннами.
<Sergey_IT> не понимаю я этих почтовых покупателей
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-20
<_d4vid> ky..
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> ку
<tagezi> вспугнул )
<andrex> конешно вспугнул, голосун такой проснулсо)
<andrex> ща поди его клон придет
<tagezi> может он на обед ушёл.. 2 часа дня
<tagezi> у меня жена прошла в финал конкурса бизнес планов )
<ArtemZ> а я написал на баше программу для автоворовства windows
<tagezi> ну, молоец, садить
<ArtemZ> https://github.com/ArtemZ/netosinstaller/blob/master/install.sh#L62
<ArtemZ> пять, марина ивановна?
<[Raiden]> А у меня др.
<tagezi> до шести, по УКРФ
<ArtemZ> поздравляем!
<[Raiden]> ) спс
<tagezi> [Raiden]: день рождения или другое? )
<[Raiden]> день рождения )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тогда с днюхой )
<_d4vid> с днюхой!
<_d4vid> сер рейден ^^
<[Raiden]> спс всем сразу
<_d4vid> мы подарим тебе гном 12 релиз ос =)
<[Raiden]> хехе
<_d4vid> за тобой последуют тагези и другие кде фанаты.. главное начат)
<tagezi> я не кде фанат )
<_d4vid> а кто?
<[Raiden]> бывают проекты котоыре перезапускаются. МОжет быть когда-нить это и с гном произойдёт. Фактически у них каждую первую цифру это происходит
<_d4vid> :)
<[Raiden]> Может быть 4.х или 5.х я перестану ругать )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://habrahabr.ru/post/202770/
<_d4vid> баян
<tagezi> _d4vid: просто в данный момент у меня чтоит кубунту как основная ось.. я пользуюсь я разными вещами... я скорее юнити-фоб.. хотя это скорее просто потому что там много интегрировано того, что я не хочу
<_d4vid> =)
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/post/202770/
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> не туда перепостил )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], с Днем (поставь себе войс, чтоб видели, а этих двух выкинь)
<SergeyIT> tagezi: вот жена у тебя развивается, а ты фобой страдаешь )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: она у меня молодчинка )
<tagezi> из 200 работ оказаться в десятке лучших - это результат уже
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: да ладно. Никто не догадается.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: это нужно перепостить в лента ру.. что бы у LG продажи упали, и они начали думать головой
<tagezi> если уж шпионишь, то хоть шифруйся )
<[Raiden]> Чиста в теории, многие устройства давно пора раздавать бесплатно. Т.к.  производитель получает деньги за подбор\доставку рекламы )
<[Raiden]> И по той же причине вход в сеть должен быть бесплатен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему еще телефоны/планшеты не бесплатные?  и контракты на 3/4G
<[Raiden]> Жданые все слишком видать.
<[Raiden]> Может кстати вброс про лж от самсунг. У них тоже смарт тв.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя это фантазия конечно. С другой стороны, блогосферу так можно использовать.
<tagezi> да можно.. поэтому важны источники )
<tagezi> peregrine обещает второй урок с++
<tagezi> людская глупость неисчерпаема (с)
<[Raiden]> http://hi-tech.mail.ru/news/misc/iDiots.html
<[Raiden]> На роботов из видео похожи в общем-то все владельцы смартфонов )
<tagezi> класный ролик ))..
<tagezi> и рекламная акция я думаю у компании удалась на славу )
<[Raiden]> тема убунту для apex launcher http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9325/193687024.5/0_c45a2_7453b8b6_XL.png
<gogi112> добрый день, посоветовали команду sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup для русификации консоли в убунту сервер, но после перезагрузки данная возможность пропадает, подскажите что нибудь, заранее спасибо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/russian_font_in_console
<tagezi> данная возможность пропадает - это чего? больше не конфигурируется?
<gogi112> JohnDoe_71Rus: спасибо за ссыль
<gogi112> tagezi: имею ввиду что после перезагрузки больше не показываются русские символы
<[Raiden]> gogi112: какая возможность?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а так и пишеься "вы профукали свою возможность" :)
<tagezi> он говорит если сконфигурировать, а потом перезагрузиться, то вообще не показываються руские символы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а зачем сервер перезагружать )
<tagezi> или я опять что-то не понял?
<tagezi> ну, малоли, обновился и всё такое
<gogi112> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну после обновлений
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вон на вики расписано что и почему
<tagezi> я не верю в вики (с)
<tagezi> ой, там было вуду (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто то мне рассказывал что на продакшн серваке менял архитектуру с 32 на 64. В процессе, без остановки
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: чото мне слабо вериться, что можно перезапустить систему не перезапуская её
<tagezi> наверное тебе это бабушка расказывала, когда ты был маленький и не хотел спать )
<Sergey_IT> что плохого?
<[Raiden]> Я разукрасил квирк v2 http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1120/h_1384959702_3416208_cf3bf1a6d9.png
<Sergey_IT> не рембандт
<tagezi> матерьбожья, зачем ты так её? )
<only_you> ниче так, вірвиглазненько)
<andrex> верни на полку
<andrex> квирк как квирк
<andrex> чета тама знакомылица среди ников
<[Raiden]> Мой наезд на опенсусе http://www.linux.org.ru/news/novell/9832923?cid=9843771
<[Raiden]> в убунте работа с пакетами чаще более прозрачна.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тебе не нравиться выбор?
<[Raiden]> выбор чего?
<[Raiden]> Я могу пофлудить, если хочешь.
<[Raiden]> Допустим есть 2 репа в которой есть либц , в убунте апт решит по имени пакета что поставить, а в сусе тебя спросят что ты хочешь.
<tagezi> не, я просто непонимаю кто чего пишет когда читаю лор )
<[Raiden]> Но что бы понять какой из 2 либц лучше, челвоек должен быть как минимум быть хорошо подкован
<[Raiden]> И это тольк опример, там бываю запросы о сотнях пакетов.
<tagezi> я не знаю почему, но у меня всегда когда я его читаю ощущение на подобие "Ктоздесь? о_О"
<[Raiden]> Я не вижу в лоре чего-то особенного. Просто обычный ресурс по линукс. Единсвенное, один из первых в рунете. Я его помню ещё лет 12+ назад
<[Raiden]> Обычно люди не любят что-то закрытое типа хабра или этого, где прокаженыне собираются, лепра
<[Raiden]> а за что лор нелюбить - как-то не ясно )
<[Raiden]> новости правда пощипаные там, на том же опеннете обычно более развернуты.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а меня и в убунте в ступор ставит вопрос "пакет заменяет файл <>" и показывает в дифе разницу. а я почем, как пользователь знаю, я этот файл впервые вижу
<tagezi> кстати, я тут кде руссифицыровал в опенсусе.. прикольно, с трёх попыток бы не понял )
<tagezi> а лор, сколько помню столько не люблю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> причем первый раз помню спросило про груб
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты можешь использовать файл из пакета или открыть браузер и прочитать о строках из диффа.
<[Raiden]> когда же тебе предлагают выбор пакетов, котоыре отличаюстя 1 цифрой или вообще только источником, то выбрать вообще не представляется возможным без реверсинженеринга )) Либо от балды.
<[Raiden]> вот в опенсусе последнее случается часто
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: мне как человеку 10 минут назад поставившему первый раз линукс даже открытие браузера и лицезрение дифа не поможет.
<andrex> вот по этому я говорю что нада сначала читать а потом уже пробовать или спрашивать итд)
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: это ясно , но это вполне решаемый вопрос. )
<andrex> либо виртуалка иразвлекуха с rm))
<[Raiden]> ну по крайней мере у меня это запрос не вызвал особых проблем. В конечном итоге там есть опция при котоырй старый сохраняется.
<[Raiden]> ваще бывают и другие решения этой проблемы. Например в моём первом дистре вместо запросов просто генерировались конфиги с расширением rpmsave , автоматом.
<[Raiden]> Я вообще мандрейк вспоминаю с любовью )
<tagezi> а я мандрайк вспоминаю только матом.. хотя, наверное виноват не он всётаки, а винмадем=)
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> у меня друг 1 который был уверен что модем может быть только юс роботикс. Поэтому и я в итоге только такие юзал.
<[Raiden]> дум2 , первый хексен - это было нечто. Кооператив по модему ))
<Sergey_IT> ку
<andrex> да ты уже раз четвертый пятый шестой заходиш сюда)
<andrex> за сутки
<[Raiden]> замечательно выходит (с)
<Sergey_IT> и что? Нельзя?
<andrex> бубубу
<Sergey_IT> то-то зе
<andrex> это че за японский такой?
<[Raiden]> Со времени винмодема не так много изменилось. Неграмотный выбор оборудования может сильно изменить жизнь )
<Sergey_IT> ты о чем?
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: а ты пропустил
<[Raiden]> пусть так и остётся
<Sergey_IT> все можно заставить работать
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: и не лень было искать церковь?
<[Raiden]> Можно, но не всегда дешевле чем исправить первую проблему - плохой выбор.
<Sergey_IT> ит дипендс...
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: церковь то тут причем? о_О
<Sergey_IT> а что за башня то, не церковь разве?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а, ты про монастырь? )
<Sergey_IT> а ты о чем? )
<tagezi> да его и искать не пришлось, он выбрал одну из самых извесных фотографий его )
<_d4vid> re..
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ты пользуешься приложением яндекс диск в убунте?
<[Raiden]> нет, я даже не знаю есть ли оно
<_d4vid> =)
<[Raiden]> А яндексдиском пользуюсь, через вебдав
<[Raiden]> и иногда через браузер
<[Raiden]> даже двумя.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в муоне глянь
<[Raiden]> ну потом, мне не надо
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/9837584 - лол, виндовмейкер8
<tagezi> он так и называется, yandex-disk версия 0.1.1.279 =)
<tagezi> я себе в дельфине настраивал как удалёную папку
<[Raiden]> ну я тоже и пока не хочу это менять
<tagezi> ну, я просто в убунте копаюсь.. увидел - сказал, мож тебе пригодиться )
<tagezi> какая она тормозная ((((
<[Raiden]> Я тут с федорщиками общался и в процессе разговора я понял, что у меня на телефоне более функциональная программа чем gnome photos
<[Raiden]> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alensw.PicFolder
<tagezi> деп походу задумался перейти на крысу по умолчанию
<tagezi> с гнома
<tagezi> говорят сейчас xfce загружают больше чем других дистров
<tagezi> столов )
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/post/202922/
<tagezi> даже если забыть о статье о незаконной добыче ископаемых, ха такое можно и сейчас сесть на пару лет )
<tagezi> в рашке )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> мне мать расказывала о том что выкидываеться много полезного с электроникой, когда я в первые классы школы ходил.. в середине 80-х посадили мужика, ла то что он набрал таким образом середра и золота, и принёт государству
<tagezi> и меди помоему мару кг было.. ну короче он получил срок с явкой с повинной типа небольшой
<tagezi> опечаток много ((
<tagezi> на лукоморье стали появляться нормальные статьи, без огромного количества мата, но написаные сведующими в вопросе людьми... дамул так и останеться отрыжкой молокососов, а нет.. вырастают )
<[Raiden]> в военнйо дра. металлов было много.
<[Raiden]> драг.
<[Raiden]> в ссср не жалели
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/GfQp4r
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1119/h_1384882300_3299389_d3d9306a4e.png
<tagezi> стильно так смотриться
<tagezi> только вот как придставлю что у меня для работы такое, и сразу умереть хочеться не вставая
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-21
<Sergey_IT> утра
<ArtemZ> дня
<NoOova> Хм.. переустановка помогла конечно
<NoOova> вцелом приятные ощущения
<Sergey_IT> много ли человеку надо...
<NoOova> сеть и мышку...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> некоторым хватает сеть и палец
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть проект на git, у него есть субмодули. часть этих субмодулей у меня есть. если я клонируб git он подтянет субмодули или нет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не хочется перекачивать еще раз
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/780808
<_d4vid> muuh...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> словно вымерло все до рассвета
<artus> вечер
<Sergey_IT> поздний
<_d4vid> ky..
<artus> вернее я бы сказал утроо :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подскажите, можно скачать git в папку с файлами, что бы не перекачивать много?
<artus> можно, качай
<Sergey_IT> качки )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спасибо за разрешение. не качает, говорит что папка существует и непустая
<[Raiden]> ну да, там ест ьобновление, только я не помню.
<artus> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: может повспоминаешь? 2 гига не охота качать
<Sergey_IT> JohnDoe_71Rus, убей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: "себя апстену"?
<Sergey_IT> не надейся )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да мне как то не хочется
<Sergey_IT> если надо, то можно и больше скачать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно. там где можно качать - некуда качать. там где есть куда качать - лучше много не качать. вот такая ситуевина
<Sergey_IT> что значит некуда?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вернее есть куда, но неначем унести туда
<Sergey_IT> загадки какие-то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> могу скачать из дома, но не начем принести на работу. на работе лучше много не качать
<Sergey_IT> а флешки, не?
<tagezi> гит вроде клонирует один раз.. потом он вносить только изменения
<tagezi> не качая всё
<tagezi> короче нужно смотреть ман по гиту, если ты берёшь 2 ресурса и пытаешься их соить в один
<vkr> всем привет
<tagezi> ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ну я один раз склонировал. а потом прибил данные гита но оставил сами файлы. теперь оно в ту же папку не клонирует. хочет в пустую и заново качать
<tagezi> А там разве нельзя сравнить версии? о_О
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/EJsWfC
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: прям как Вам Дам
<tagezi> ну, вандама там и памперсы не спасут )
<[Raiden]> что новенького?
<Sergey_IT> ночь
<Sergey_IT> самые темные 2 месяца начались
<[Raiden]> ))
<Sergey_IT> тебе смешно, а в питере хуже белых ночей только темные ночи
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2013/11/21/125638/
<Sergey_IT> раньше фальшивые деньги печатали, а теперь за телевизоры взялись (
<[Raiden]> телевизоры будут настоящие )
<Sergey_IT> ты веришь?
<Sergey_IT> сегодня был день телевидения, кстати
<[Raiden]> верю вполне.
<[Raiden]> не знал
<ELvsUniSoft> всем привет
<[Raiden]> hi
<ELvsUniSoft> а не подскажите, это правда, что pulseaudio и ALSA не особо дружат?
<ELvsUniSoft> не подскажете*
<[Raiden]> Они не могут не дружить, т.к. alsa по сути набор драйверов, а пульс типа сервера-прослойки, типа дирекст саунд в винде.
<[Raiden]> хотя можно использовать линукс и без пульса.
<[Raiden]> но будут функциональные потери
<ELvsUniSoft> у меня просто такая проблема возникла, что в приложениях под вайном пропадает звук, причем абсолютно непонятно при каких условиях. просто берет и пропадает через какое то время
<ELvsUniSoft> вычитал, что скорее всего это из-за того что вайн работает на алсе, а она плохо подключается к пульсаудио
<[Raiden]> это я не знаю. Найди хавту как пульс снести, если хочется. Обратно вернуть не проблема если помнит ьчто менял или сделав бекап раздела )
<[Raiden]> с вайном вообще всякое случается. МОжет быть связан овообще не с пульсом
<ELvsUniSoft> а пульс если снести, то звука вообще не будет?
<ELvsUniSoft> или может есть какие-нибудь альтернативы пульсу?
<[Raiden]> будет, но на дешевом встроенном звуке могут пропасть варианты менять громкость отдельно для приложений и вообще многопоточность воспроизведения.
<ELvsUniSoft> ну я не знаю, хотел в вайне подставить другие аудиодрайвера, но под ними вообще не работает звук. пробовал OSS, LACK, NAS и т.д.
<ELvsUniSoft> хотя набор компонентов вроде как установлен, для осс, джека
<[Raiden]> хз
<ELvsUniSoft> причем интересно получается, если в вайне выставить аппаратное ускорение не фулл, а эмуляшн, то пульсаудио начинает сходить с ума после запуска нескольких окон приложения
<ELvsUniSoft> поток от этих приложений как бы пропадает и появляется с очень высокой скоростью
<ELvsUniSoft> ну, в секунду раза по 2-3
<ELvsUniSoft> и пульсаудио начинает кушать 20+ % процессора (
<ELvsUniSoft> лан, сяпки ) буду еще читать, может что еще найду )
<[Raiden]> на форум писани
<ELvsUniSoft> спасибо за совет )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-22
<Davinchi_> Добрый день.
<Davinchi_> подскажите server@user:~$ sudo fsck -a -n -y /dev/sdc1
<Davinchi_> fsck из util-linux 2.20.1
<Davinchi_> dosfsck 3.0.12, 29 Oct 2011, FAT32, LFN
<Davinchi_> open: Read-only file system
<Davinchi_> флешку нельзя отформатировать
<Davinchi_> как исправить ситуацию
<ArtemZ> чёрная пятница http://i.imgur.com/nz6Xnwr.gif
<_d4vid> servus!
<[Raiden]> http://oxyxo.ru/12677-vosem-mifov-kotorye-meshayut-brosit-kurit.html
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты про то что гугл этот сайт блочит?
<[Raiden]> Нет, я про то что написан ов новости
<[Raiden]> А он его блочит?
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/ucZb
<[Raiden]> Я не встречал там вредоносное по
<tagezi> если ты не видишь вирусы - это не значит что их нет )
<tagezi> http://www.geo.ru/mneniya/blagimi-namereniyami
<tagezi> статья по приразломной.. не плохо написана.. немного абстрактненько, но достаточно правдиво
<[Raiden]> Ну, если гугл блочит ресурс котоырй я хочу читать, я буду читать.
<tagezi> ну, это уже личные предпочтения, запускать у себя трояны или нет.. мне они не нравяться..
<[Raiden]> Мне тоже )
<[Raiden]> Н оя сомневаюсь что они у меня есть
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nhqueidiLo
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqzJQE8LYrQ o_O
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: зачем это она потянулась?
<_d4vid> видимо первая пуля в горно
<_d4vid> горло
<[Raiden]> надо было ему машинку позащищенней иметь
<_d4vid> :)
<[Raiden]> Хотя это наверное не помогло бы. Его брат вроде бы случайн ос моста съехал.
<[Raiden]> Всё было решено...
<[Raiden]> Ну т.е. был бы броневик, нашли бы другйо способ
<tagezi> гугл новую игрушку сделала )
<[Raiden]> для драузера чтоли или ты про хром ос
<[Raiden]> б*
<tagezi> я про флеш игрульку на странице
<[Raiden]> ясно
<tagezi> они такой, квестик времен серилина 90-х )
<tagezi> посвященый дотору кто )
<[Raiden]> я 1 доктора смотрел, толи 2005 толи 2007 года. В общем если вырезать удачное , то на час нормальной фантастики хватит )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: доктора Хауса? ))
<[Raiden]> доктора кто
<[Raiden]> Если бы мс не выпустила висту, я бы возможно никогда бы не поставил убунту.
<[Raiden]> Я давно забил на линукс к тому времени. Из-за висты опять втянулся. Вот такая вот история
<tagezi> наркаман короче )
<tagezi> я поставил линь, потому что меня захватила идея опенсорс..
<[Raiden]> А я потому, что комп тогда был елетянущий висту + хотелось посмотреть что-то деб-базед. До этог овсегда использовал только клоны шапки и мандрейка.
<[Raiden]> Ну и Марк тоже конечно  своей энергией заряжал
<tagezi> мне всёравно какая система, насколько она удобна или нет, как она выглядит, насколько она быстра, какой уровень красноглазия.. мне нравиться идя, мне её достаточно, остальное всё решаемо, либо доп прогами, кастылями, скриптами.. либо тупа
<tagezi> привыкаешь =)))
<[Raiden]> Вселял оптимизм на развитие и т.д.
<[Raiden]> В общем да, привыкаешь
<tagezi> висной работал в вин7, писал скрипты для базыданных.. вообще, было очень не конфортно.. всё не там, работает не так, в консоли как-то всё не то, админа вечно нет, админский пас он не дал, ламать нельзя, как хочишь так и ставь нужные тебе проги )
<tagezi> е* блин
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если бы на линуксе, то админ тебе бы пас дал
<tagezi> блин, я 2 месяца матерился.. хотя за буком жены работаю нормально )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: дело не в этом.. дело в удобстве.. у жены стоит вин7 и мс офис и я переодически там работаю.. но ощущение что система моя и я могу ей подстроить под себя, это помоему самое важное для меня
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/3FBHU жена слепила ))))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дитетку вам пора лепить :)
<tagezi> не, пусть магистратуру закончит хотя бы.. и потом ей решать когда и надоли вообще
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у тебя загадок нет для форума.. чото они как-то всё не особо сложное загадывают )
<[Raiden]> в мск снега всё ещё нет. Говорят обещают во второник первый снегопад. В общем парниковый эффект в действии.
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, нет, появится - напишу
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а в каком году в москве в середине ноября уже снег по кодено дежал? )
<tagezi> 1960 г до н.э.? ))
<[Raiden]> Ну я не помню , но когда мне было лет 15-18 , почти всегда к середине ноября на гахонах уже лежал или падал и таял.
<[Raiden]> нет, я помоложе
<[Raiden]> ))
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], в 1978 году было также тепло (я 2 декабря рыбу ловил в резиновой лодке), а в 20-х числах до -30 дошло. В Новый год -35, газ в трубах замер
<andrex> в 3000 г днэ)
<andrex> я посню
<andrex> м
<[Raiden]> где-то года до 95-98 имхо в ноябре уже был намек на снег ) А с тех пор стало теплеть усиленней
<[Raiden]> если конечно склероз не подводит
<Sergey_IT> 2 года назад лыжный сезон открыли в ноябре
<tagezi> я думаю склероз не подводит )
<andrex> склероз не может не подводить:D
<tagezi> я особо не строил алгоритмов, но мне кажеться, что примерно 8-летний цыкл по погоде
<andrex> а мне пофиг)
<andrex> хоть зажарьтесь тама у ся в московии
<tagezi> конечно глобальное потепление есть, 0.01 градус за сто лет это много очень =) но отношеня к погоде за окном это имеет коственное )
<Sergey_IT> глобальна только погода, она везде есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fww2/j2m.html
<Anton2d> Газ в трубах? У нас тут каждую зиму -40-45 и газ трубный есть - работает вроде ;)
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d, так у вас утеплено как надо. И он не замерз, конечно, но давление сильно упало
<Anton2d> при атмосферном давлении он вроде сжижается при -20 (примерно), замораживал баллон в марозилке, потом открывал как консервную банку - давления паров нет.
<Anton2d> Но при комнатной кипит уже жидкость хорошо так.
<Anton2d> В магистралях я так понимаю он в виде жидкости всяко течет...
<andrex> разреж посмотри
<Anton2d> так невыйдет, он будет испаряться сразу ;) нужно проникнуть в трубу под давлением и тогда определить там жидкость или нет.
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d, помнится в трубах он замерзает при -50 (в природном метана много)
<Anton2d> Ну вот -50 гдето похоже на правду, но не -35 точно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> метан из него тырят. Поэтому в трубах он с пониженым содержанием, вот и замерзает )
<Sergey_IT> тырят этан, чтобы этанол делать
<andrex> я тут подумал, чет вы разбушевались :D
<Sergey_IT> хто?
<Sergey_IT> президиум выбран - можно начинать заседание
<andrex> а я спать :)
<Sergey_IT> andrex, эээ, председатель, ты куда?
<andrex> 2 часа ночи, завтра еще снег чистить, такшто я спать
<andrex> в кровать
<Sergey_IT> тогда ночи... но не храпи, а то лавина может сойти
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: Кругом одни рейдены...
<tagezi> блин, и меня за компанию )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эээ за что это меня?
<Sergey_IT> привет награжденным )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> испужали всех
<Sergey_IT> не всех
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: кого испужали? )
<tagezi> из админов только райден остался.. но он фильм наверное смотрит.. ток что моно лудить дальше =))))
<[Raiden]> Да, Шахта сериал
<[Raiden]> рус, 2010
<tagezi> http://www.nat-geo.ru/go.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fmiddle-earth.thehobbit.com
<tagezi> блин.. на придумывали редитектов по джаве (
<tagezi> http://middle-earth.thehobbit.com/
<tagezi> вот так вот..
<tagezi> интерактивная карта Хобита )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: хороший?
<[Raiden]> Ну, средней паршивости сериал, но с загадочкой. Провинция, город, шахта врывается, вокруг какая-то скрытность , что-то происходит, город оцепляют
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а дальше не глядел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почти как купол
<[Raiden]> ну типа.
<[Raiden]> И ещё сча появился Выжить после. Там зомботема.
<[Raiden]> Только наша и в мск )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> аа, видел трейлер по ящику
<[Raiden]> Если ты не из тех кто не смотрит русское, то можешь попробовать )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я сейчас смотрю Черный список и Мастера секса
<[Raiden]> запишу в заметки ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из русского, последнее Шерлок Холмс по россии. В пол глаза. Кошмар
<Anton2d> Кто дружит со скриптами для itmages, у меня вопрос на форуме:
<Anton2d> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=128008.msg1832090#msg1832090
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: а вопрос\задача в чем?
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> вижу, кино отвлекает
<Anton2d> получить скриптом ссылка на миниатюру
<Anton2d> *ссылку
<Anton2d> По умолчанию он отдает линк на полную картинку
<Anton2d> В переле шарю - фигово, прошу помощи.
<[Raiden]> ясно, жди ответа на форуме, возможно кто-то для тебя допишет. Я перл не знаю.
<[Raiden]> Я бы забрал со страницы с помощью курл страницу и отседил бы линк.
<Anton2d> Эммм.. страницы никакой нету, брать неоткуда.
<[Raiden]> почему нету
<[Raiden]> когда ты заливаеш ькартинку, ты получаешь урл на страницу
<[Raiden]> разьве нет?
<Anton2d> Щаз еще раз посмотрю как там сделано в скрипте, там похоже сервер както подругому линк отдает
<Anton2d> Не там через АПИ "my $form = POST 'http://itmages.ru/api/add'"
<Anton2d> Я такое не осилю.
<[Raiden]> скрипт что делает?
<[Raiden]> отсылает картинку и даёт на консоль ссылку?
<Anton2d> Отсылает серваку файл, и через апи забирает готовый линк.
<Anton2d> Страницы никакой не создаётся как я понял.
<Anton2d> В этом случае.
<[Raiden]> линк то куда девается )
<Anton2d> выдаётся в переменную $link
<[Raiden]> можно взять и миниатюру оттуда забрать, по идее
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d, а где текст скрипта
<Anton2d> щаз
<[Raiden]> Вот я залил
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1122/h_1385146400_4530323_5e3c820ca7.png
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/preview/1344430/5e3c820c
<[Raiden]> остаётся с последнего линка забрать миниатюру
<Anton2d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6459991/
<Anton2d> [Raiden], не понял, как и через что залил ?
<Anton2d> и как ты получил: http://itmages.ru/image/preview/1344430/5e3c820c
<Anton2d> ?
<[Raiden]> Я залил утилитой itmages-dolphin-extension , второй линк можно из первого получить тем же седом, сравни циферки, они все есть в первой ссылке )
<[Raiden]> Я же его получил просто кликнув на кнопочку.
<Anton2d> На кнопочку - мне не надо ;)
<Anton2d> Без кнопочек надо.
<[Raiden]> так никто и не предлагает
<Anton2d> Тогда не понял.
<Anton2d> 1344430 - где ?
<[Raiden]> 1. получаем линк, 2. получаем из ниго правильный урл, 3. скачиваем страницу, 4. вырезаем нужную строку.
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> Да, нету циферки, я криво глянул )
<Anton2d> На этот счет я уже думал, и не увидел алгоритма.
<[Raiden]> Тогда такое решение. Скачай ещё расширение ихнее для наутилуса или делфьина
<[Raiden]> И посмотри как там получается второй линк
<[Raiden]> оно правда на питоне
<Anton2d> для наутилуса - оно сломано года 2 назад и не пашет его никто не чинил, есть только этот скрипт.
<[Raiden]> Хм, а для дельфина пашет )
<Anton2d> А твое расширение, кинь куданить код - может там что и увижу ?
<[Raiden]> сек
<[Raiden]> блин, оно бинарное. Я думал на питоне , для гнома на нём было )
<Anton2d> Sergey_IT, - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6459991/ - вот сам скрипт, но у меня смутные сомнения что реально скрестить это на перле и что то там еще на питоне ;)
<Anton2d> Байт код на питоне ?
<Anton2d> Или вообще компилированное что то?
<[Raiden]> вот исходники, https://launchpad.net/~itmages/+archive/software/+files/itmages-dolphin-extension_1.10-0%7E10%7Eraring1.tar.gz
<[Raiden]> компилированное по ходу
<Anton2d> ёптыть венигрет, я даже не пойму где там искать ;)
<[Raiden]> ну где-то в папке src )
<Anton2d> У... срр ;)
<Anton2d> Вот они замудрили, такую казалось бы простую штуку, а оно вон как непросто.
<Anton2d> Ладно подождём что народ скажет может автор сервиса ответит.
<[Raiden]> а твой скрипт какого вида линки отдаёт? как мой первый?
<Anton2d> да только один линк, прямой.
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> если ничто не поможет, кинь линк на форум ещё и на эти сорцы, может кто знакомый с си тебе поможет ))
<Anton2d> Ага, но я думаю надо копать в сторону старого расширения для наутилуса, хотя там уже на сайте все поменялось.
<Anton2d> А оно там тоже бинарное и тоже на срр - так что всё плохо ;)
<Anton2d> Это у вас типо все вот так просто "Пользователи Kubuntu теперь могут воспользоваться расширением для KDE. Для установки выполните команду: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:itmages/software..." раз и работает всё ?
<[Raiden]> значит кто-то переписал, по началу было на питоне
<Anton2d> Давно-давно во времена 10.04 - вроде да быол на питоне и на гноме оно пахало.
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: Да, точнее было так просто. Под 13.10 сборки нет, я поставил руками пакеты от 13.04
<Anton2d> Ну один фиг пакеты хоть рабочие.
<[Raiden]> 1344430 не понятно как сгенерено
<Anton2d> Остальное - да вроде все есть а это /xxxxxx/ - непонятно.
<[Raiden]> возможно контрольная сумма из даты или типа того
<Anton2d> Вообще если глядеть мой скрипт, то там видимо идет запрос на сервер что бы он выдал линк, может быть можно заказать тип линка.
<Anton2d> Ну это как я понял, как на самом деле - не знаю.
<Anton2d> только я не тот скрипт показал, тот который показал вообще не рабочий.
<Anton2d> Вот рабочий на перле: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460136/
<Anton2d> "sub upload_image ($){" - тырит линк.
<Anton2d> во..... $link = "http://$storage.static.itmages.ru/$addr";
<Anton2d> if($conf{'direct'} eq "yes"){
<Anton2d> 	    print "$link\n";
<Anton2d> 	}else{
<Anton2d> 	    print "http://itmages.ru/image/view/$id/$key\n";
<Anton2d> Всё.. я почти победил.
<[Raiden]> id как получается )
<Anton2d> ;) Надо было просто внимательно почитать, получить ссылку на страницу вида http://itmages.ru/image/view/$id/$key\n"; - можно.
<Anton2d> А дальше наверное wget  и парсить её
<[Raiden]> такго вида можно получить http://itmages.ru/image/view/1344462/c2f35d26
<Anton2d> └──▶ itmages-upload ~/Pictures/deluge.png
<Anton2d> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1344468/3b514971
<Anton2d> Работает.
<Anton2d> А блин это не то ;)
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: гыгы, заменяем view на preview http://itmages.ru/image/preview/1344468/3b514971
<[Raiden]> а отсюда накостылишь линк как-нить
<Anton2d> да... вот это то, а теперь вытащить надо вот это: [url=http://itmages.ru/image/view/1344468/3b514971][img]http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1122/s_1385148667_2161945_3b514971f4.png[/img][/url]
<Anton2d> И задача решена.
<Anton2d> wget а дальше ломать мозг грепом/седом, все реально.
<Anton2d> Всем спасибо.
<[Raiden]> да, можно и вгетом забрать
<[Raiden]> сча я тоже попробую. Давн отаких вопросов небыло )
<Anton2d> Да забрал вгетом, вот оно в конце лежит <tr class="even"><th>BB код</th><td><input readonly="readonly" class="span12" style="height: 30px; margin: 0; cursor: pointer;" type="text" value="[url=http://itmages.ru/image/view/1344468/3b514971][img]http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1122/h_1385148667_2161945_3b514971f4.png[/img][/url]" name="imageView" id="imageView" /></td></tr>
<Anton2d> Осталось грепнуть и выковырить.
<[Raiden]> как-то так получилось, Надо только что бы 1 строка и " лишняя в конце
<[Raiden]> wget  http://itmages.ru/image/preview/1344468/3b514971 -O - |grep BB |sed -E 's/.*type=\"text\" value=\"(.*)name=\"imageView\".+/\1/;'
<Anton2d> "BB код"
<[Raiden]> а их там 2 )
<[Raiden]> |cut -c1
<[Raiden]> ))
<Anton2d> 2 одинаковых, странно ;)
<[Raiden]> только не 1, там ещё мусор в выводе
<Anton2d> | tail -1 - а как начало то убрать, и еще в конце кавычку.
<[Raiden]> ой, не кут
<[Raiden]> да, или head -n1
<Anton2d> А хвосты от гета, чёто не уходят ;) Надо ему запретить логинг ?
<[Raiden]> -q попробуй или >/dev/null
<Anton2d> Да -q
<Anton2d> Всё! Выципили, ловко ты седа уговороил я бы ковырял час ;)
<Anton2d> Спасибо.
<[Raiden]> да я ег опочти не знаю, у меня просто заметки есть. И там хранилась строка вида: sed -E 's/.*<a href.*>(.*)<\/a>.+/\1/;'
<[Raiden]> :)
<Anton2d> Фигасебе заметка ;)
<[Raiden]> У меня для этого програмка cherrytree , возможно лучше есть или онлайн, но я уж привык.
<Anton2d> Ну вообще седа надо изучать, хорошая штука.
<[Raiden]> ну да, хотя перл тоже самое всё может, синтаксис немного другой.
<Anton2d> Я его вообще процентов на 5% знаю только
<[Raiden]> непонятно как перловый скрипт получает это число-ид. Либо он его ег оонлайн получает от итмажес.
<Anton2d> Именно по АПИ получает от сервера.
<[Raiden]> угу, была там строка про апи. В общем было весело ) Я афк.
<Anton2d> Ну теперь можно с помощью этого скрипта и нашего седа, сделать скрипт для наутилуса, что бы прямо кликать, это я уже умею.
<Anton2d> Пока.
<[Raiden]> в теории ты можеш ькутишный диалог поставить и прикрутить через открыт ькак к картинкам или через расширение меню по пкм.
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<[Raiden]> ну , пока это расширение ещё работает...
<Anton2d> я zenity - в таких случаях пользую.
<Anton2d> который gdialog
<Anton2d> Всё всем СН.
<[Raiden]> да я не про то, про itmages-dolphin-extension
<[Raiden]> сн
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d, а может по апи от сервера получить можно и собрать ББ
<[Raiden]> вероятность есть, но нужна документация или хозяин или сидеть и тыркать...
<[Raiden]> Либо понимающий в си, т.к. гуи клиент на кути умеет отдавать бб
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: можешь кстати юзать его в юнити
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1122/h_1385151704_7749184_77b1ef81d3.png
<_d4vid> re..
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], для 14.04 еще нет
<[Raiden]> и 13.10 нет
<[Raiden]> джаст инсталл ор трай то буилд
<_d4vid> сегодня ден жёлтых чекистов? ^^
<_d4vid> с чего ето вдруг столко войсов?
<Sergey_IT> завидно?
<_d4vid> aga ^^
<_d4vid> weekend -.- .. cu
<tagezi> _d4vid: добрый анрей, перед уходом на сон грядущий, решил наградить отличившихся в сегодняшних разговорах о погоде, и подарил всем по войсу )
<tagezi> блин.. долго я ветряк рисовал )
<jura12> есть какой-н публичный джаббер сервер ? не jabber.ru
<andrex> http://goo.gl/MTupt
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-23
<jura12> спс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lsusb дает ID bluetooth устройства. А как узнать драйвер/модуль на котором оно работает. Или хотя бы чипсет
<Anton2d> в lsmod ? нету того что надо ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там только такое bluetooth             206685  24 rfcomm,bnep,btusb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Железо специально для ская http://radeon.ru/?select=more&f=2013_11&new=18
<Anton2d> sudo lshw ?
<NoOova> Кодировкитест!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/QVhUjSEw чего то вообще bluetooth нету
<_d4vid> ky...
<NoOova> ку
<Anton2d> JohnDoe_71Rus, жди шаряших тогда, я с блютусом дела не имел ни разу.
<NoOova> можно сходить в #ubuntu
<NoOova> 1400 человек там
<NoOova> против 30
<vkr> всем привет
<snql> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<artus> утра
<andrex> бу
<artus> чегой тут андрюшка, разброды и шатания? :)
<andrex> были вчера
<andrex> ой седня ночью
<andrex> пришлось повешать 4 верых
<sharikoff> бж
<andrex> ку
<artus> аааафигеть каакие людиии
<andrex> тя на талксы позвать или ну их?
<artus> sharikoff, таааварищщщ майор запасааа, неужто я вас вижу
<sharikoff> artus: q
<sharikoff> меня походу обратно в армию забирают
<andrex> ыыы
<artus> Оо
<sharikoff> еще на 5 лет
<artus> sharikoff, соскучились ?
<sharikoff> artus: надо хату получать..
<artus> ааа, сказали срок домотать?
<sharikoff> сам думаю вот..
<artus> sharikoff, и как, согласилсо аль в раздумьях?
<andrex> artus, иди кофий попей :D
<sharikoff> ну как те сказать.. или 5 лет в форме и бесплатная хата
<sharikoff> или 20 лет не в форме
<artus> andrex, кончился :(
<sharikoff> просто не в форме..
<artus> sharikoff, а форма как я понимаю уже в печенках сидит?
<sharikoff> а сына то растет же..
<sharikoff> artus: а куда деваться
<artus> тада
<artus> ты б фоткой с сыном пульнул хоть раз, показал бы богатыря :)
<[Raiden]> lg g2 фоткает неплохо http://hi-tech.imgsmail.ru/hitech_img/source/05/49/bf5d9f1785ed2546da4f3d03fcfdo.jpg
<[Raiden]> мысли вслух можно сказать
<sharikoff> раньше когда я был молод и ядра были 2.2
<sharikoff> за картинки такого размера ..
<sharikoff> =)
<[Raiden]> сча бывает десяки мб жпеги. А это просто картинка с телефона )
<[Raiden]> тки
<Excited-> Псц - в Риге - то есть у меня в городе - обвалился потолок одного из супермаркетов - погибло 52 человека ...
<[Raiden]> Уже все новости раструбили
<Excited-> Я только сейчас узнал - В астрале мы с народом были ((
<Excited-> Ну или в длительном отпуске - как кому понятней
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: дяденька, я больше не буду.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lsusb дает ID bluetooth устройства. А как узнать драйвер/модуль на котором оно работает. Или хотя бы чипсет
<[Raiden]> lshw посмотри
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: http://pastebin.com/QVhUjSEw не нашел там блютуф совсем
<[Raiden]> попробуй lspci -nk , смотри по ид
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да юсбовый модуль
<[Raiden]> можешь ещё такую фиговину поставить и с таким ключиком inxi -v7 )
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: или погугли по инфе от lsusb
<Anton2d> [Raiden], привет.
<[Raiden]> hi
<Anton2d> Ну и фигней мы вчера пострадали я должен заметить ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) интересно на каком оно чипе
<Anton2d> Вообщем я сегодня немного еще почитал тот скрипт, и просто прямо из него слелал все что надо, перл на самом деле простой и в скрипте уже было всё что надо.
<Anton2d> вот оно рещение, выложил для общественности:
<Anton2d> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=128008.msg1832880#msg1832880
<Anton2d> Вгет даже не пришлось использовать ;) все эти ID и т.д, легко получил прямо там.
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: а команда hciconfig пишет чего?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/YLJQdpUi и оно работает даже
<Anton2d> Короче из того скрипта сделал целый комбайн. Надеюсь кому пригодится.
<snql> JohnDoe_71Rus: JohnDoe_71Rus: за что вас в немилость?
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: попробуй набери  hciconfig -a hci0 , может там будет какая-то инфа.
<Anton2d> └──▶ hciconfig -a hci0
<Anton2d> Can't get device info: No such device
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: ой
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: --^
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/kb9NjX7R в тут броадком
<JohnDoe_71Rus> snql: за особые заслуги перед партией и правительством
<[Raiden]> чипчик видимо от бродкома, а во ткакой модул ьи нужен ли вообще отдельынй модуль - не знаю )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне интересно, что нужно что бы этот модуль в андроиде заработал
<Anton2d> [Raiden], тоесть все те не достающие цифры, которые были нужны, уже грузились с ервака в переменные скрипта, оставалось просто их вытащить наружу.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: http://pastebin.com/Lmqbc4KN lsmod
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: ясно
<Anton2d> Короче теперь есть давольно крутой консольный скрипт для загрузки на itmages и получения различных ссылок в консоль. А дальше я его уже и к наутилусу прикрутил на правую кнопку.
<Anton2d> Остался один вопрос, автоматизировать снятие скриншота и последующий запуск скрипта.
<[Raiden]> ты мог бы прикрутить и itmages-dolphin-extension ...
<[Raiden]> тогда было бы с гуи и выбором какую линку отдавать
<Anton2d> Да зачем оно нужно... этот скрипт проще, и удобнее, гуи я прикрутил для вывода и сделал автомат отправку ссылки в клипбоард.
<Anton2d> Выбор какую линку отдавать я тоже сделал ;)
<Anton2d> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=128008.msg1832880#msg1832880
<snql> повышайте этих флудеров до хопа
<Anton2d> Да тут тишина круглые сутки, ни офтопа, ни топа.
<snql> да, 80к онлайн а поболтать нету с кем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где  ты видел 80k? Верее когда
<snql> [14:36:27] 5085 6517 Current local users 5085, max 6517
<snql> [14:36:27] 77724 94118 Current global users 77724, max 94118
<snql> JohnDoe_71Rus: %)
<Anton2d> "<snql> да, 80к онлайн а поболтать нету с кем" - И кому нужны эти юзеры, с кем ты предлагал подболтать... вообще не понятна твоя фраза, расшифруй.
<[Raiden]> на сервере наверное
<[Raiden]> на всём фриноде вполне может быть 80к +-
<ArtemZ> http://i.imgur.com/oa3Rl7g.png
<Anton2d> А 80к это не так и уж много, кмк.
<tagezi> ктонить пробовал разбирать анимированые гифы на слои с конвертированием их в свг? )
<Sergey_IT> в консоли русские шрифты и раскладка сами настроились (14.04) при установке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: давно баловался gifanimator. Но это сборка. А еще пример в gimp пробовал собирать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: алилуя
<Sergey_IT> та удобно ж
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, в консоли или до логина тоже?
<Sergey_IT> так я до логина и проверял, на имени, а в консоль еще не логинился... а вообще - проверю
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: мне нужно в swf это всё сделать, но gif2swf не понимает прозрачный фон
<tagezi> блин, я уже весь день 60 кадроф гимпа пытаюсь перести в swf ((
<tagezi> гифа*
<Sergey_IT> JohnDoe_71Rus, и /etc/default установки правильные
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: у меня вот это сообщение http://www.rawcomputing.co.uk/linux/linuxtip57.png по русски, но в консоли квадратиками.
<stasdizzi> всем привет, здесь можно произносить слово World of Tanks ?
<Sergey_IT> JohnDoe_71Rus, при установке русский язык выбрал? ССЗБ
<[Raiden]> Я всегда выбераю сразу
<[Raiden]> это как правило освобождает от руссификации
<[Raiden]> Но вот соощение о проверке дисков на русском не помню. МОжет просто вы рано ломанулись использовать 14.х
<tagezi> [Raiden]: он всегда лтс начинает с самого начала использовать )
<tagezi> хотя она ещё даже не альфа1 )
<[Raiden]> пусть тогда учит инглиш и висит на #ubuntu+1
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> я не понимаю, чем плох английский? В гугле инфу по ошибке по-русски проще найти?
<[Raiden]> Не очень понял фразу. Обсуждать косяки альфы плохо, а не английский )
<[Raiden]> А чего плохо в выборе русского?
<[Raiden]> плохого
<tagezi> а вот и неподерётесь )
<[Raiden]> а где он увидел что английский плохо
<tagezi> swf понимает прозрачный цвет? =))
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<[Raiden]> По данным отчёта Mozilla, доля негативных отзывов об интерфейсе Australis составляет 84%
<tagezi> у меня есть файлы нумированые от 01 до 60, как им сдвинуть нумирацыю на 20.. типа 21 бужет называться 01, 22 = 02, а 01 бывший станет  41, 02 = 42? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: и это при том что я до сих пор на прошлой LTS. 14.04 грузанул разок на виртуалке :)
<[Raiden]> я не очень понял.
<[Raiden]> ты про аптайм чтоли?
<[Raiden]> или что?
<andrex> да он в своей реальности, не пугай его)
<[Raiden]> а.. Нет, это я в своей. Я реально не понял.
<[Raiden]> Он хочет сказать что проблема в прошлой лтс
<[Raiden]> Я не только как бы в это окно смотрю, поэтому бывает туплю )
<[Raiden]> но решать не хочется сча , да и не просят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну да, проблема с русским в консоли очень давно тянется
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration  - клава
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup  - тут локаль надо выбрать и шрифт
<[Raiden]> sudo update-locale LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
<[Raiden]> Если не помогает, то возможно ещё надо проверять настройки шелла.
<[Raiden]> это то что я могу неглядя придумать
<[Raiden]> ещё надо проверять работает ли без сплэша. Возможно переключение в фреймбуфер происходит и сбивается настрйока терминала )
<[Raiden]> the end
<_d4vid> ky..
<Sergey_IT> ук
<_d4vid> http://habrahabr.ru/post/203338/ Оо
<_d4vid> ой не туда..
<_d4vid> сорри
<_d4vid> gn8+
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-24
<ArtemZ> фыв
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ура, плюшки назад забрали
<andrex> могу вернуть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не нада
<andrex> нада вася нада
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я не Вася. И цитата не верная
<andrex> а комуто не всеравно?
<_d4vid> ky..
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<_d4vid> http://www.fastcocreate.com/3021678/see-how-much-money-top-companies-make-every-second-and-weep#6
<_d4vid> nfoonf nicht dein ernst?
<_d4vid> nfoonf du hast genau wie die politiker gehandelt naehmlich nicht demokratisch .. sowie einfach aisweisen und darueber reden wie ich zum diesen lied kam... ich schrieb doch dat ich kein nazi bin .. man man diese ueberempfindligkeit ^^
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чаво?
<_d4vid> извиняюс.. amsg
<andrex> с немцами решил поговорить))
<aleksei`> всем ку
<ArtemZ> надо будет сюда с erc зайти. пиджин не то
<[Raiden]> Понравился вид lg g2 на фоне xperia z1 http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/galleries/reviews/lg_sony_nx_kameravergleich/_SAM9073_600.jpg
<TNH> всем привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<TNH> у мня проблема непроигрываются фильмы hd 720 в xbmc на кинопортале  nowfilms.ru как это можно  исправить
<vkr> привет
<TNH> простые фильмы норм показывает онлайн
<[Raiden]> TNH: на других ресурсах использующих флэш он играет?
<TNH> iptv показывает норм
<[Raiden]> в общем мне проблема не знакома, пиши на форум )
<TNH> понятно спасибо за  ответы
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> vkr: привет
<[Raiden]> TNH: неплохой вроде сайтик, буду и там смотреть )
<TNH> :)
<TNH> на сайте много рекламы а через а через xbmc самое то и поисковик работает и всё обновляется
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<[Raiden]> 41
<[Raiden]> привет
<Sergey_IT> что новенького?
<[Raiden]> да ничего, наверное
<[Raiden]> http://www.bluemintlinux.com/
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/QtCurve+Bart_OsX+Profile?content=162023
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, возможно на любителя маков
<Sergey_IT> опять про наркотики (
<tagezi> мне не нравится стиль маков, поэтомк не для меня
<[Raiden]> я всё ещё вспоминаю твои заголовки )
<tagezi> уменя стандартные заголовки кдешние
<tagezi> только цвет кнопок поменян.. ну,мне по цветам проще ориентироваться чем по крестикам и черточкам.. и живость в серое униныние вносит )
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/4/8/8/b/1/e14ccdb7a49a0cc6a66829b670b.jpg
<markmx> други, подскажите мне такую штуку
<markmx> сделал апачика слушать 80 и 8085 порт, в виртхостах указал 8085 определенному виртхосту, локально по этому порту все норм открывается, но вот извне только на 80, как бы мне и на 8085 друзей пустить? куда копать?
<markmx> все ненадо, сам себе буратина
<ELvsUniSoft> всем привет. подскажите, как мне установить нужную библотеку? допустим, мне нужна liblua.so.5. aptitude по запросу lublua5 выдает много вариантов
<ELvsUniSoft> но насколько я понял, они не устанавливают именно liblua.so.5
<ELvsUniSoft> если не ошибаюсь, мне нужен пакет liblua, но его нету (
<ELvsUniSoft> или может я что-то делаю не так? или не так понял что...
<[Raiden]> ELvsUniSoft: packages.ubuntu.com , там есть поиск по файлам
<[Raiden]> если там нет, значит в офиц репах файла нет\пакет от другого дистра
<ELvsUniSoft> packages.ubuntu.com ничего не находит по запросу liblua.so.5 ((
<ELvsUniSoft> а как тогда найти в этом случае? кстати, вроде нашел http://rpmfind.net//linux/RPM/sourceforge/l/lu/lua-gd/lua-gd%20extras/RPM%20packages%20for%20Lua%205/lua-5.0.2-3.i386.html
<ELvsUniSoft> можно ведь на убунту ставить rpm-пакеты?
<ELvsUniSoft> в описании вроде написано, что liblua.so.5 имеется
<tagezi> ELvsUniSoft: а счего вы взяли что именно эта либа вам нужна?
<ELvsUniSoft> tagezi: при попытке запуска приложения пишет "error while loading shared libraries: liblua.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<tagezi> а что вы собирали?
<ELvsUniSoft> я не собирал. скачал варгус. а с ним и файл стратагус, через который запускаться
<ELvsUniSoft> точнее, стратагус и насколько я понял оригинальные файлы варкрафта2
<ELvsUniSoft> но щас уже стратагус установил по-нормальному, теперь уже проблеммы другого рода (
<tagezi> вообще, насколько я понимаю  liblua.so.5 находиться в пакете  liblua.5
<andrex> насколько я понимаю есть apt-file
<tagezi> vyt dkjv nelf ktcnm ctqxfc
<tagezi> мне влом
<andrex> ythecm ЖВ
<andrex> мне тож
<tagezi> я уже 2 дня воюю с вентеляторами для доклада жены
<andrex> tagezi, все дуй в отпуск, по состоянию здоровья)
<tagezi> ктож меня отпустит то с поста мужа в отпуск
<tagezi> я вот на той неделе хотел в паход сходить на пару дней, а жена заболела, пришлось отложить... на этой неделе у неё доклад и ей нужно готовится, может через неделю.. сдует меня на пару дней
<andrex> винтелятор в ключи, и сдует)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-17
<barabashka> Здравствуйте, пытаюсь сделать автостарт скприпта после загрузки системы Ubuntu, но не выходит добавлял скприпт и в /etc/rc.local и в crontab
<barabashka> скрипт руками запускается
<barabashka> @reboot /home/_/myscripts/start.sh добавлял в крон и так @reboot sh /home/_/myscripts/start.sh
<barabashka> ubuntuhelp crontab
<ubuntuhelp> cron — демон-планировщик задач в UNIX-образных операционных системах, использующийся для периодического выполнения заданий в заданное время. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<barabashka> ubuntu 14.04 Где может быть проблема ?
<barabashka> Здравствуйте, пытаюсь сделать автостарт скприпта после загрузки системы Ubuntu, но не выходит добавлял скприпт и в /etc/rc.local и в crontab
<barabashka> @reboot /home/_/myscripts/start.sh добавлял в крон и так @reboot sh /home/_/myscripts/start.sh
<barabashka> ubuntu 14.04 Где может быть проблема ?
<unitfree> Всем привет!
<unitfree> Есть кто на кедах?
<unitfree> Вопрос - не могу найти в системе Konqueror. Есть только отдельно браузер "Reconq" и файл-менеджер "Dolphin". А единое приложение как запустить?
<UNIm95> unitfree: ALT+F2 Konqueror
<unitfree>  UNIm95: Спасибо! Разобрался!
<unitfree> После убунты в кде не сориентируюсь сразу.
<artemz> Напиши книгу жизнь после убунты
<unitfree> artemz: это актуально! ))
<unitfree> Ребяты, кто пользуется Amarok? Он до сих пор не научился cue корректно обрабатывать?
<unitfree> Ещё не придумали как с этим бороться?
<artemz> Слушать мп3
<tagezi> куе в наушниках капельках )))
<unitfree> никак не вариант. Тёплый ламповый звук и всё такое...
<tagezi> юзай винилы )
<artemz> Плюс капельки...
<tagezi> насколько я знаю амарок, винилы он точно не читает )
<[Raiden]> Кажется количество ников не уменьшилось )
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> привет
<tagezi> привет ))
<XPOH> добрыый вечер
<XPOH> можно как-то в гимпе включить шоповские хоткии, или ручками по-одному биндить?
<artemz> Поищи плагины
<baronos-web> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos-web, Ну понг, и что?
<baronos-web> Как дела тут? новости про убунту тач есть?)
<[Raiden]> baronos-web: привет. )
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> последнее что видел, мейзу на фото с убунтой, месяца может 2-4 назад
<[Raiden]> Скоро будет что-то более интересное, возможно. Говорят Jolla 19 числа покажет нвоый аппарат.
<baronos-web> [Raiden]: привет) Сергей появляется тут?
<[Raiden]> Я давно не заходил, не знаю.
<[Raiden]> Первый день
<baronos-web> хочу найти адройд разработчика
<[Raiden]> на 4пда наверное найдешь.
<[Raiden]> для чего?
<[Raiden]> Мне на самом деле тоже нужен ) Для якарт надо экспорт/импорт закладок  и желательно путь их хранения поменять...
<baronos-web> [Raiden]: как тебе убунту с кде5?
<baronos-web> мне даже приглянулось
<[Raiden]> Мне нравятся изменения, но у меня в лине пока 4.х и наверное так будет пока не появится аналог кде ск...
<[Raiden]> Чесно говоря, я с виндовс зашел, линукс ушел на второй план.
<[Raiden]> Ничего не слышно про системд в убунте? Какие планы?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: или уже или в 15.04
<[Raiden]> ок
<yuraum> yes
<yuraum> ok
<yuraum> мои сообщения видны?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: привет
<Sergey_IT> здоров )
<yuraum> какие лююди
<yuraum> все старички
<Sergey_IT> не понял, это как понимать, плохо или хорошо (
<yuraum> рокандрол мертв а я еще нет).
<yuraum> странно, я зашел в чат без пароля
<yuraum> проверка 2
<[Raiden]> работает
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> (
<mayday> тест
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Понг.
<mva> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> флудите? )
<Sergey_IT> у меня электричество мигнуло (
<[Raiden]> нужно иметь запасной девайс с батарейкой
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> так мигнуло возможно по району, не спасет
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT:  ты с какого района? :)
<Sergey_IT> м. Ветеранов
<[Raiden]> А.. Питер
<[Raiden]> 1 раз был в вашем метро.
<Sergey_IT> выжил? )
<Sergey_IT> наша станция, вроде, считается самой загруженной в россии
<[Raiden]> угу )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-18
<aleksei`> утро
<tagezi> да, утро
<NoOova> Hi guys
<NoOova> Я снова unaffiliated!
<SergeyIT> кто ты?
<Dreamdrawer> так всё же Gnome или KDE ?
<Vurtatoo> Dreamdrawer: xfce
<Dreamdrawer> Vurtatoo: а аргументы какие? kde таки имеет взаимную интеграцию приложений, которые должны её иметь - почта, контакты, заметки, календарь (PIM одним словом), всё это усаживается в трее в едином уведомительном демоне.
<Vurtatoo> Dreamdrawer: мне не нравится, когда много всего работает
<Vurtatoo> я сам привык контролировать всё свой
<Vurtatoo> и мне нравится квирк
<Vurtatoo> но не нравится кде
<Vurtatoo> хотя может и нравится
<Vurtatoo> это зависит от многих йакторов
<Vurtatoo> например, покушал ли я сегодня
<Vurtatoo> мне не нужна взаимная интеграция приложений
<Vurtatoo> в макоси наинтегрировался
<Vurtatoo> это жесть, все мои контакты утекли во все щели
<Vurtatoo> рабочие и личные
<NoOova> SergeyIT: кто я?
<NoOova> Vurtatoo: я все смотрю на KDE, потом смотрю на сообщество Kubuntu и испытываю когнитивный диссоанс
<NoOova> платформа отличная, а спросить если что не у кого
<Vurtatoo> NoOova: самому можно разобраться
<Vurtatoo> лда и гуглится всё
<NoOova> Ну тем не менее
<Vurtatoo> там всё легко
<Vurtatoo> я даже хочу поставить 5 плазму
<NoOova> а KDE5?
<NoOova> ага_
<NoOova> я поставил kubuntu с плазмой
<NoOova> только там возникли поблемы с накопителем, и она не поднялась
<NoOova> но пока лайв был - очень даже ничего
<NoOova> только она же не готова ещё
<NoOova> рано использовать
<Vurtatoo> Я на виртуалбокс её поставил
<Vurtatoo> туда тор и и2п
<Vurtatoo> и юзаю
<Vurtatoo> впнки тоже там стоят
<NoOova> а тор для чего?
<Vurtatoo> для торсайтов
<NoOova> по мне - он бесполезен совсем
<NoOova> для торсайтов у меня digitalocean. И скорость нормальная, и париться не надо
<Dreamdrawer> Да, это всё так и очень в точку.  Хых, не сочтите за троллинг, тема да, уже обсосанная тысячи раз, и всё же, читаю отзывы и обзоры, уже раз десять с кед на гном и обратно ходил. Гном прельщает в основном цельностью оформления, мне (субьективно) это нравиÑ
<Dreamdrawer> полностью от gtk, художник я, потому inkscape, gimp это важно. Замены на qt полноценной нет. Но на qt много чего, что весьма прельщает, по крайней мере интересные моменты есть, какие хотелось бы юзать. Итого вопрос - лучше сидеть на кедах, перетягивая гтк библиÐ
<Dreamdrawer> доводы?
<NoOova> О как
<Dreamdrawer> ка то так ))
<|rapidsp|> на каком вы тут общаетесь? :)
<NoOova> На ВиндОвском.
<Vurtatoo> Dreamdrawer: NoOova: юзать кдешные и гномовские и другие проги в одной системе это норма, я так считаю
<Vurtatoo> ну и пусть оно вытягивает кучу либ
<Vurtatoo> главное удовольствие от работы, а не геморой
<|rapidsp|> истинно
<NoOova> Ну это не норма, это приходится
<NoOova> Они ещё выглядят по-разному
<NoOova> что неприятно
<Vurtatoo> поставь тогда виртуалки
<Vurtatoo> на одну кубунту
<Vurtatoo> на вторую юнити
<|rapidsp|> ну кеды с внешним видом боле менее справляются
<Vurtatoo> на третью чгігтег
<Vurtatoo> xubuntu
<artemz> бубубунту
<|rapidsp|> шо не так с внешним видом http://itmages.ru/image/view/2055134/8dbfd2ee :)
<NoOova> |rapidsp|: не гармонирует
<NoOova> [:||||:]
<|rapidsp|> и гармонирует и гитарирует :)
<SergeyIT> красота мира в его многообразии
<l-ectrik> http://itmages.ru/image/view/2055184/8c181672
<|rapidsp|> а я вот как то забил на темные темы, неуютно :) </HoliwarMode>
<l-ectrik> |rapidsp|: а мне светлые опостылили)) разнообразить решил
 * JohnDoe_71Rus раскрась мир радугой
<Dreamdrawer> А я присытился фотореалистичными элементами интерфейсов, теперь не принимаю ничего, что имеет градиенты, и/или использует более 2-ух - 3-ёх цветов. Иконки должны быть плоскими. Одноцветными. Не стеклянными, не плазменными, не объёмными.
<Dreamdrawer> Интерфейс никак не должен брать на себя внимание, должен максимально помогать сосредотачиваться на работе. Должен быть фоном и только.
<Dreamdrawer> Тёмные интерфейсы они хороши, но только при условии отсутствия белых/светлых элементов. Иначе глазки бо бо. Идеальный вариант - черный текст, серый фон основного окна, тёмно серый интерфейс. Или Черный интерфейс, серый шрифт, серое основное окно и Ð
<Dreamdrawer> текст.
<SergeyIT> !255 > Dreamdrawer
<ubuntuhelp> Dreamdrawer, please see my private message
<Dreamdrawer> Люди, а почему вы используете именно ирк-чат, а не, например, жаббер-конференцию?
<|rapidsp|> аналитегов не хватает, вот и юзаем че попало
<SergeyIT> жаббер тоже есть - но там....
<andrex> че живые все еще)
<UNIm95> А что? еще один конец сета должен был быть?
<UNIm95> света*
<NoOova> У меня толькочто был конец сета.
<NoOova> Включил следующий сет.
<andrex> молодец)
<Dreamdrawer> Пишите код, исходя из того, что все пользователи, вашей программы, — склонные к насилию психопаты, знающие, где вы живёте. (Джон Ф. Вудс)
<|rapidsp|> не.. Код по факту пишется так, как будто программеры спасли юзеру жизнь
<tagezi> |rapidsp|: интересно, сколько ты уже приложений написал? ))
<tagezi> так уверено говоришь, что прям завидно ))
<SergeyIT> не пишите код - продлите свою жизнь
<|rapidsp|> tagezi: а я их внедряю и очень хорошо знаю о чем говорю :)
<tagezi> ммм ) то есть ты не писал? а просто блабла решил тут.. как это.. тему поддержать? )
<|rapidsp|> 1. Не писал давно 2. Решил сказать, что знаю из своего опыта. Ну или если угодно "блабла решил тут.. как это.. тему поддержать"
<tagezi> просто, обычно, за исключением ооочень редких случаев, люди которые говорять про код, никакого представляения не имеют о том как пишется программа, даже ту которую они внедряют
<|rapidsp|> ну и канечн это касается тех, с кем работал.
<tagezi> и тем более не знают, о том что любая программа сложенее Хело ворд, имеет до фига нюансов
<|rapidsp|> Да ланн? :)
<|rapidsp|> если что, внедреж тоже имеет уйму нюансов на который разрабы периодически внимания обращать не хотят :)
<|rapidsp|> и да, нюансы ПО внедрежник (нормальный) очень даже ощущает на себе, причем едва ли не каждый нюанс :)
<Dreamdrawer1> Нет ничего плохого в том, что вы берете и устанавливаете Drupal, добавив к нему всего несколько деталей, а не пишете свою CMS с нуля. Просто не называйте себя после этого программистом, пожалуйста.
<Dreamdrawer1> )))
<Dreamdrawer1> На самом деле я цитату передёрнул немного, но суть изменилась. оригинал был таков:
<Dreamdrawer1> Пишите код, исходя из того, что все программисты, которые будут сопровождать вашу программу, — склонные к насилию психопаты, знающие, где вы живёте.
<Dreamdrawer1> Думаю, как раз внедрёжники входят в число "сопровождающих".
<|rapidsp|> в т.ч.
<SergeyIT> вот почему программеры выглядят как психопаты - отпугивают
<UNIm95> Народ. кто сталкивался с таким косяком: флешка сделана из образа через dd. при буте получаю сообщение от isolinux no DEFAULT or UI derective
<UNIm95> это косяк с чего?
<UNIm95> с uefi?
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> b nt,t
<tagezi> и тебе
<unitfree> всем доброго вечера! Кто нибудь пользуется Telepathy? Не пойму как (точнее где) настроить irc.
<Sergey_IT> телепатов настраивать разве надо?
<tagezi> не, они сами телепатят )
<Sergey_IT> и я о том же )
<unitfree> обчём?
<unitfree> empathy?
<unitfree> товарищи, empathy и telepathy - это два разных продукта или они взаимосвязанные части одного?
<UNIm951> unitfree: Empathy- im-клиент пользующий Telepathy
<unitfree> UNIm951,  без телепатии эмпатия работать не будет?
<unitfree> Пользовался?
<unitfree> А телепатия без эмпатии?
<UNIm951> unitfree: один раз пользовался. когда в убуте по умолчанию пиджин на это сменили.
<UNIm951> убунте*
<UNIm951> потом вернулся на пиджин
<UNIm951> и не жалуюсь
<unitfree> а SIP протокол пробовал на нём?
<UNIm951> Нет
<UNIm951> для сипа вроде есть Ekiga
<unitfree> а почтовым клиентом пользуешься каким нить?
<UNIm951> Thunderbird
<UNIm951> =Outlook web на работе
<unitfree> Ты на убунте сидишь? evolution пробовал?
<UNIm951> Да убунта. пробовал. не понравилось.
<unitfree> тормозная? )) Да, меня тоже громоптица покорила. Долгое время сидел на ломаной зеБат, а потом обнаружил весь необходимый функционал в опенсорц. +кроссплатформенность!
<UNIm951> Почему тормозная? я где либо про это писал?
<unitfree> UNIm951нет, я свои впечатления от неё высказал. Коннектится долго, переключения по разделам обрабатывает тоже некоторое время.
<UNIm95> unitfree: А зачем тогда вопросительный знак?
<unitfree> UNIm95: в том смысле, что я сделал свой вывод и уточняю, совпал ли он с твоим.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-19
<l-ectrik> утра всем добрейшего
<tagezi> и тебе
<NoOova> д.у.
<l-ectrik> кто-нить версткой занимается?
<l-ectrik> Предлагаю работу
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> это как рекламу принимать? )
<l-ectrik> это как работу принимать ;-)
<tagezi> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SergeyIT> ку
<|rapidsp|> ку
<tagezi> ку
<NoOova> ку
<only_you> ку
<unitfree> Кто нибудь использует Evolution для почты? Письма очень долго загружаются (в сравнении с thunderbird, речь о Gmail). Это нормально для этого клиента или он может хорошо работать?
<SergeyIT> не заморачивался, грузятся и грузятся
<SergeyIT> когда быстро, когда медленной, gmail не подключен
<tagezi> какая разница как долго грузиться письмо?
<unitfree> tagezi: у мя щас 1696 писем в очереди весит. Вот я и думаю, ждать или нет. Всё таки громоптица такие обьемы обрабатывает достаточно легко и корректно, в связи с чем возникает резонный вопрос, - нужен ли еволюшн? Но на нём календарь с системным интегрирован хоро
<SergeyIT> я еволюшеном 6 лет пользуюсь, меня устраивает (столько писем не накапливаю)
<unitfree> 1 2 3 4 test connection/ data/ tape/ run executable code - selfdestruction//
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: у тя плащ? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чего?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: unaffiliated/johndoe-71rus
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эм, может быть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кажется рейден меня скрывал. не помню почему. зайти что ль не мог
<red_shuhardt> 1 2 3 4 test connection/ data/ tape/ run executable code - selfidentification!!! ОТЗОВИСЬ НАРОД! МЕНЯ СЛЫШНО?!??
<red_shuhardt> не, серьёзно, вроде подключился... да сомнения остаются.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> а можно так
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt: нет не слышно.
<red_shuhardt> а кто нибудь гном использует? Он вообще хоть как то настраивается (инттерфейс)?
<red_shuhardt> Ахеренно место отжирает строка с часами по середине и кнопкой настройки звука в углу, да к ней ещё добавляется широкая строка заголовка окна с одним только названием..
<red_shuhardt> навигация по программам расчитан на десяток от силы приложений. Никакой структуры, разделов в софте!
<red_shuhardt> Я просто негодую!
<tagezi> а ты думаешь почему им никто не пользуется?
<red_shuhardt> Если поставить красивую картинку на рабочий стол, и просто ею любоваться, то смотрится красиво, - скруглённые углы экрана - няшно вполне. Но пользоваться! Извращение!
<red_shuhardt> А кто нить юнити 8 пробовал? Глячная?
<red_shuhardt> глючит?
<red_shuhardt> можно её рядом с гномом поставить? Через синаптик её установил, но она не отображается при запуске. Что не так делаю?
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-20
<red_shuhardt> 1 2 3 я здесь?
<red_shuhardt> почему то nickserv пишет, что имя моё не зарегестрировано. Хотя я регестрировал его.
<red_shuhardt> 123 здесь есть кто нибудб?
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: ты знаешь что флудить нельзя?
<tagezi> вопервых, это запрещено правилами, вовторых,
<tagezi> это просто не прилично
<red_shuhardt> я флужу? я вопрос вполне реальный задал. Не могу понять, подключился я к чату или нет. Стаус - подключено, но nickserv  пишет, что имя уже зарегестрировано и требует сменить. В связи с чем спрашиваю, подключился я или нет.
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: я тебе вчера показал как проверить
<tagezi> смотри логи за вчерашний день
<tagezi> а если ты не читаешь какнал, то какая тебе разница слышно тебя или нет
<SergeyIT> бухтишь? )
<SergeyIT> какнал - хороший термин ))
<tagezi> да, желчи накопилось немерено с этой охотой на ошибки
<SergeyIT> отдохни.. и идея придет
<tagezi> я думаю к понедельнику стану радиоактивным, и буду облучать все кто ближе 1000 км находится
<only_you> все qa такие радиоактивніе?
<tagezi> нет, радиактивные только маркетологи )
<tagezi> а я выполняю и эту роль )
<only_you> гг
<tagezi> SergeyIT: некогда, завтра начало
<red_shuhardt> tagezi просмотрел лог за вчера, ты мне предложил проверить командой "пинг". Ты это серьезно?
<only_you> ну а чо, смотри
<only_you> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> only_you, Ну понг, и что?
<only_you> ето совсем не страшно
<red_shuhardt> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt, Понг.
<only_you> молодец
<red_shuhardt> Хм, убунтухелп, это бот что ли?
<only_you> таки да
<red_shuhardt> Ха! Замечательно. Спасибо.
<SergeyIT> (17:11:30) NickServ: (notice) red_shuhardt is not registered.
<SergeyIT> команда /msg nickserv info
<SergeyIT> что то меня гложат сомнения по-поводу знака "_" в нике... или это из другой оперы
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты дебажил в винде?
<SergeyIT> свои проги только
<tagezi> при помощи WinDbg?
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: какого рода сомнения? Допустимо ли использовать символы в написании ника?
<SergeyIT> да
<tagezi> это было обоим? )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: можешь почитать? https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/How_to_get_a_backtrace_with_WinDbg/ru#.D0.9E.D1.82.D0.BB.D0.B0.D0.B4.D0.BA.D0.B0  это вообще имеет смысл?
<red_shuhardt_> ubuntuhelp !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<red_shuhardt_> nickserv register 124511 dreamdrawer@mail.ru
<only_you> ./msg забіл
<only_you> без .
<red_shuhardt> Так точно. Зарегался
<red_shuhardt> А как в чате обращаться к человеку, только вручную писать ник? Двойной клик по нику в чате не вставляет в окно ввода, двойной клик в ростере участников чата тоже не дает результатов.
<tagezi> пару первых букв tab
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: спасибо! Работает.
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: кроме пинг ещё работают тест ping и test
<tagezi> так что проверить слышно ли тебя в чате можно даже если глюки в раскладкой
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: спасибо. А где есть наиболее подробное описание функций ирк-протокола, можешь посоветовать?
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: http://irchelp.org/irchelp/rfc/rfc.html
<tagezi> ну или гули, если иркахелп не находишь то что нужно
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: да, кажется нашел. Интересная зверушка.
<SergeyIT> tagezi:  жуть, я этим не пользовался никогда
<tagezi> SergeyIT: почему жуть?
<tagezi> это справка для хомячков ))
<SergeyIT> чужой софт дебажить (
<tagezi> ну, он свой почти.. это же опенсорс )
<tagezi> и полюбому, если есть крах, и нет лога, то ошибку выловить не реально
<SergeyIT> а что крашится?
<tagezi> ЛО
<tagezi> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67525
<tagezi> вчера нашёл )))
<SergeyIT> так пусть разрабы фиксят
<SergeyIT> что-то переполняется видать, или памяти не хватает где-то
<tagezi> SergeyIT: это же не МСО
<tagezi> тут нет назначеных разрабов
<SergeyIT> а у тебя проект есть?
<tagezi> это вообще один из самых больших глюков в обществе. В ЛО нет назначенных разработав, это опенсорс в истинном понимании этого слова.. каждый делает то что может.
<tagezi> SergeyIT: в смысле то что я делаю? я пока перевожу в основном
<tagezi> наверное, скоро начну только сортировке ошибок уделять внимания, а потом перекачую в разрабы
<SergeyIT> я имею ввиду сорсы офиса с проектом самосборным, чтобы разработкой заниматься
<tagezi> сырцы доступны, и я переодически их собираю.. хотя сейчас ежедневки есть, для тестов их можно ставить
<tagezi> ошибка выше только в вин8 присутствует.. видимо когда чистили код пофиксили нечайно
<SergeyIT> так может это из-за вин, то есть их ошибка
<tagezi> ну, да.. может
<tagezi> я вчера из 65 ошибок с аварийным завершением не смог ни одной подтвердить
<tagezi> большинство на вин только и присутствуют
<tagezi> вернее обнаружены были
<red_shuhardt> Установил файловый менеджер doublecommander, не стал его ставить из репозиториев убунты, взял репы от разработчиков (более свежей версии). Поставил, в консоле пишут, что установка прошла успешна, синаптик так же вещает, что установлен. Но среди программ
<red_shuhardt> для запуска его нету.
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: пиши багрепорт разрабам
<SergeyIT> red_shuhardt, или сюда http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=20016.0
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: а что писать то? Логов то никаких нет.
<SergeyIT> автору на форум напиши
<SergeyIT> как есть, так и пиши
<SergeyIT> или *.desktop файл сам сделай, как остальные в /usr/share/applications
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: взгляни: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9125755/
<red_shuhardt> что то я логики не вижу.
<SergeyIT> я тоже )
<red_shuhardt> как узнать, происходит ли индексация жестких дисков? служба tracker установлена, в процессах висит. А где её отключить можно и узнать её состояние?
<red_shuhardt> через гуй
<red_shuhardt> А, всё, нашел. Параметры индексирования.
<red_shuhardt> А какие то ещё службы могут заниматься индексацией? (стандартная поставка ubuntu GNOME)
<red_shuhardt> test
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt, Понг.
<red_shuhardt> кто нибудь Evolution использует? Как модуль RSS подключить? Установил. В настройках среди модулей отображается, но галочку для активации нельзя поставить.
<red_shuhardt> Это нормальный репозиторий? Можно ли ему доверять или не стоит?
<red_shuhardt> ppa:fta/gnome3
<red_shuhardt> Есть где нибудь списки нежелательных/опасных репозиториев?
<|rapidsp|> блин а как уж в юниксе rc.local обзывается?
<red_shuhardt> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt, Есть контакт.
<vamadir> куплен dell 3441 с предустановленной ubuntu 12.04 на борту.  Тормозят мультимедиа клавиши (стоп, плей, яркость). Куда копать? или как забить в гугл?
<red_shuhardt> ubuntu 14.04 возможно ли к unity присобачить панель внизу окна, как в gnome classic с открытыми окнами+переключение рабочих столов?
<red_shuhardt> Случайно поставил тестовую сборку программы, программа заглючила и накрылась медным тазом. После чего удалил то, что установил. теперь при установке пишет следующее:
<red_shuhardt> Следующие пакеты имеют неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<red_shuhardt> evolution: Depends: evolution-common (= 3.10.4-0ubuntu2) но 3.13.7-fta1 должен быть установлен
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: хочешь совет? бесплатный
<stanislavp> Дайте мне совет. Бесплатный
<stanislavp> Я случайно на paste.ubuntu.com важную информацию выложил
<stanislavp> А потом подумал головой
<stanislavp> Есть шансы её от туда удалить? Текущие ответы на форумах и launchpad по этой теме не подходят
<stanislavp> Такие дела
<tagezi> ну как крайний случай, если никак не работает больше, можно админам написать
<stanislavp> Мне бы еще их контакты найти. Все пути ведут в irc
<tagezi> по контактам лучше задавать вопрос на англоязычный канал, сомневаюсь что тут кто-то знает
<stanislavp> $ host paste.ubuntu.com
<stanislavp> paste.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.90.174
<stanislavp> $ host 91.189.90.174
<stanislavp> 174.90.189.91.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer druzhnaya.canonical.com.
<stanislavp> >druzhnaya - я подумал что тут ближе
<stanislavp> Пойду там поищу
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: заинтриговал! Нынче бесплатно только сыр.
<red_shuhardt> есть исполняемый файл. Без расширения какого либо. Для его запуска под кедами было достаточно два раза на него (файл) нажать. Ччто нужно сделать на ubuntu, чтобы запустить исполняемый файл?
<red_shuhardt> в свойствах файла (под правой кнопкой мыши) есть галочка "разрешить выполнение файла..." но она не устанавливается.
<red_shuhardt> плиз энибади хелп что делать?
<stanislavp> chmod u+x исполняемыйфайл
<Sergey_IT> прав не хватает, не?
<red_shuhardt> Sergey_IT: ну вроде как я администратор... мне что, наутилус тоже под sudo запускать надо?
<red_shuhardt> stanislavp: сделал. консоль никак не отриогировала на команду. при запуске исполняемого файла пишет "Для файлов типа «исполняемый» не установлено ни одного приложения."
<tagezi> вообще-то, если убунту правильно настроена, то ты не можешь быть админом
<Sergey_IT> sudo nautilus
<Sergey_IT> или gksu
<Sergey_IT> только не попорти чего
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: я тот человек, который знает пароль суперпользователя - так достаточно корректно? )) Зануда!
<tagezi> да он только и старается всё испортить, у него не в правах жело
<tagezi> дело
<stanislavp> red_shuhardt: а это бинарник или скрипт какой?
<red_shuhardt> stanislavp: бинарник
<red_shuhardt> Установка War Thunder для Ubuntu Linux
<red_shuhardt> Скачанный по ссылке архив updater.tar.gz содержит два файла - updater и updater.blk (файл конфигурации).
<red_shuhardt>     Разархивируйте их в папку, в которую вы хотите установить War Thunder, например, ~/Games/WarThunder
<red_shuhardt>     Запустите updater из этой папки (например, запустите терминал, наберите "cd ~/Games/WarThunder", а потом выполните "./updater"), это скачает и запустит игру.
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: !paste
<Sergey_IT> ELF в начале файла есть?
<red_shuhardt> Sergey_IT: да, под  судо, через наутилус. никакой реакции.
<tagezi> !paste | red_shuhardt
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<red_shuhardt> Sergey_IT: есть.
<Sergey_IT> а права четные 644?
<red_shuhardt> Sergey_IT: это как? Чьи права? Где смотреть?
<stanislavp> ls -la ./updater
<stanislavp> Парень, который делал этот репак http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4866488
<stanislavp> Говорит что нельзя от рута запускать
<stanislavp> И еще cd ~/Games/WarThunder; chmod +s ./updater; ./updater
<Sergey_IT> +x
<stanislavp> +x уже делали ранее
<stanislavp> а, да, я туплю
<stanislavp> извините, не спал долго
<red_shuhardt> вот же ж жесть! Систему переустанавливал, перенёс папку с игрой на раздел с виндой. Пытался всё это время оттуда запускать. Видать NTFS прав не давал что ли?
<stanislavp> Лол
<stanislavp> да, там noexec
<Sergey_IT> ссзб )
<red_shuhardt> после переключения драйвера видеокарты в настройках системы, для применения изменений надо комп перезагружать или не надо?
<stanislavp> x сервер надо перезапустить. Лучше перезагрузи, предварительно поставив консольный irc клиент. Чтобы спрашивать почему иксы не запустились
<stanislavp> Если кому интересно чем кончилось с paste.ubuntu.com
<stanislavp> Письмо на rt@ubuntu.com делает тикет в rt.ubuntu.com
<stanislavp> В течении нескольких минут удалили и ответили "It is gone.".
<stanislavp> Такие дела
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-21
<karinto> !karinto *
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='karinto *'
<karinto> !nick *
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick *'
<karinto> !nick*
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick*'
<karinto> !karinto
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='karinto'
<karinto> karinto *
<red_shuhardt1> В empathy есть уже прописанные сервера, например для irc чатов, среди которых все основные, например freenode уже имеются. Возможно ли в pidgin добавить такие же преднастройки?
<SergeyIT> утра
<red_shuhardt1> SergeyIT: здравия
<tagezi> утра
<|rapidsp|> да
<yuraum1410> hi
<SergeyIT> tagezi, подумал - в режиме дебага баг иногда не проявляется
<bakc> hi people so sorry for my english. Is there some people from kazakhstan?
<bakc> i want to ask if is there some cheap but good internet provider.
<bakc> I need in tablet for my grandmother.. just for skype
<bakc> i found some informations about beline provider and kcell provider
<bakc> i will be online later
<red_shuhardt1> bakc: да здесь как бы по русски можно.
<bakc> i must go on BUS i will be here later
<tagezi> !rules | b
<ubuntuhelp> b: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tagezi> !rules | bakc
<ubuntuhelp> bakc: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unsorted> есть кто?
<tagezi> !ask | unsorted
<ubuntuhelp> unsorted: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<unsorted> Вопрос. Стоит Ubuntu 14.10 Desctop пользуюсь около двух недель. Впринципе все понятно и особых сложностей не возникает. Имеется дома два компа. Есть ли смысл ставить серверную версию Убунты. или лучше использовать другой дистрибутив?
<unsorted> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<unsorted> Вопрос. Стоит Ubuntu 14.10 Desctop пользуюсь около двух недель. Впринципе все понятно и особых сложностей не возникает. Имеется дома два компа. Есть ли смысл ставить серверную версию Убунты. или лучше использовать другой дистрибутив?
<tagezi> unsorted: думаешь с первого раза никто не смог прочитать?
<unsorted> мне про регистрацию что-то писал бот.  думал может не прошло. первый раз в irc. так что не в теме. извиняйте
<red_shuhardt1> как позвонить (видео/аудио) из pidgin с аккаунта на аккаунт google? Вроде в настройках есть видео/аудио параметры, но в меню контактов пункт "позвонить" не выводится. Есть варианты? По большому счету нужна видеосвязь на замену скайпа. Желательно, что бы с пиÐ
<red_shuhardt1> Насколько я понял, на данный момент гугл только через браузер звонить может.
<red_shuhardt1> Как альтернатива есть qip.ru, но он почему-то не работает (в режиме видео/аудио связи).
<red_shuhardt1> jitsi при инициализации звонка (по любому протоколу) ошибку выводит.
<red_shuhardt1> viber - не вариант (смартфон нужен).
<red_shuhardt1> Что у нас ещё для видеосвязи есть?
<red_shuhardt1> Протокол/сервис/программа - кто чем пользуется?
<|rapidsp|> скупе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скупе ушел за гречей
<red_shuhardt1> как сделать что бы курсор в полях ввода отображался широким как в терминале?
<red_shuhardt1> как сделать, что бы курсор изменял цвет при смене раскладки? (именно курсор, а не индикатор раскладки в панели)
<markp> we mahm
<red_shuhardt2> как узнать текущую версию DE?
<gregorijus> Добрый вечер - как на вгет узнать, сколько он уже скачал, если качал он в фоновом режиме?
<stanislavp> pkill -HUP wget
<stanislavp> http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/html_node/Signals.html
<stanislavp> вывод он положит в wget-log
<stanislavp> а статус dd можно узнать послав сигнал -USR1
<stanislavp> такие дела
<red_shuhardt> как в аплет уведомлений запихать evolution? сначала вообще аплет не отображался, после установки Pidgin появился, но в нём почта не отображается. (ubuntu14.10/unity)
<Sergey_IT> в system settins - details - default apps: там evolution как мейл и календарь приложение ?
<Sergey_IT> red_shuhardt ?
<red_shuhardt> Sergey_IT: нет, тандербёрд стоял. Переставил. Сейчас перезагружусь и отпишусь.
<red_shuhardt> Sergey_IT: перезагрузился. Evolution всё равно не отображается.
<Sergey_IT> тогда не знаю (
<Sergey_IT> плагин включен? В меню Edit - Plugins - там email nitification и Evolution indicator
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-22
<unsorted> всем привет. поставил среду разработки eclipse. она требует open java jdk-6 и icedtea-. они у меня поставились с ошибками. далее поставил на закачку jdk  8 и icedtea 7. есть разница в том что версии этих пакетов разные или не принципиально?
<red_shuhardt> Я всё не пойму, compiz в юнити изначально имеется или это сторонний модуль?
<red_shuhardt> wiki: Изначально, в качестве оконного менеджера использовался Mutter, который затем был заменён на Compiz. до сих пор используется?
<red_shuhardt> Я это к чему - есть "менеджер настроек compiz", он может поломать своими действиями систему, или его настройки - это родные настройки поведения unity?
<red_shuhardt1> ping
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt1, Понг понг понг...
<iLabs> Vsem privet
<iLabs> Kto zdes'?
<iLabs> !nick iLabs
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick iLabs'
<iLabs> Privet vsem
<iLabs> Kto to yest' zdes'?
<iLabs> Kto mojet pomoch mne?
<iLabs> Здравствуйте!
<red_shuhardt1> Привет. Задавай вопрос. Кто сможет, поможет.
<iLabs> Пакет локализации русского языка для Ubuntu 14.04 сколько весит примерно?
<iLabs> Кстати я сыежий чайник на Убунту
<red_shuhardt> как изменить вид значков в thunderbird? Нравятся стандартные, одноцветные. А у меня сейчас по умолчанию стандартные "старые", цветные.
<red_shuhardt> ping
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt, Ну понг, и что?
<lda-art> Я здесь: Барнаул, Россия
<red_shuhardt> lda-art: как сделать lightning календарём по-умолчанию? Это возможно? Или только evolution использовать? Имеется ввиду, что бы календарь интегрировался с системной панелью.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> red_shuhardt: https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/thunderbird/themes/
<lda-art> Хз
<red_shuhardt> JohnDoe_71Rus: дык ведь эти расширения-темы меняют только картинки на панельках. А сами кнопки?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а, тогда искать старые темы там иконки менялись
<red_shuhardt> ага, нашел. Называется "полные темы". Меняют и кнопки тоже.
<red_shuhardt> JohnDoe_71Rus:  а не подскажешь насчет интеграции с системной панелью?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет. Мне юнитя и все что она с собой принесла не понравилось. Ушел на lxde
<aleksei`> вечер
<swine> привет, парни. давненько не заходил. интернетов не было. что у вас тут нового?
<Sergey_IT> зима началась
<lda-art>  /msg nickserv info lda-art
<lda-art>  /msg nickserv info <lda-art>
<lda-art> Есть кто?
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> да, вечера
<red_shuhardt> а кто нить сидит на релизе 14.10? Есть какие нить баги в сравнении с 14.04? Стоит обновиться или лучше на LTS сидеть?
<Sergey_IT> это решать тебе... тестировщик ты или нет
<red_shuhardt> а что даёт обновление ядра? Разве не более стабильную в работе систему?
<red_shuhardt> Кстати, насколько я понял, драйвер для nvidia 344 можно только на новое ядро поставить?
<Sergey_IT> а если система стабильно работает? Эти драйвара не использую, на открытых сижу
<red_shuhardt> ок. А почему может менятся шрифт в системе? Часы+дата и ещё пункты меню заголовка окна отображаются проволочным шрифтом. Поменял с помощью ubuntu tweak, после перезагрузки шрифты установились на те, на которые поменял, а после следующей перезагрузки обрат
<red_shuhardt> Sergey_IT: ты кажется говорил, что на evolution сидишь, как сделать, что бы при запуске сворачивалась программа? И как добавить RSS плагин?
<Sergey_IT> сижу... но вот с этим не сталкивался
<Sergey_IT> а шрифты - может обновлялся и они восстановились... или еще что
<Sergey_IT> я шрифты давно не трогаю, все устраивает по дефолту
<red_shuhardt> Sergey_IT: да, возможно обновлялся. А у тебя тоже токим шрифтом часы отрисовываются? или жирным?
<Sergey_IT> тонким
<red_shuhardt> а менеджер буфера обмена какой нить пользуешь?
<Sergey_IT> нет
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-23
<shahid1> Привет всем)
<shahid1> Сожет кто помочь?)
<red_shuhardt> shahid1: а ты не взорвёшься? Спрашивай.
<unsorted> Всем привет
<red_shuhardt> unsorted: здравия!
<unsorted> Скачал на убунту 14.10 deb пакет icedtea 7,  установил через консоль и в конце написал что он не установлен и что то про зависимости написал
<unsorted> Может кто подскажет, даст ссылку отккда можно этот айсти и джаву jdk скачать для x64
<unsorted> Может вообще стоит другой дистр поставить
<shahid1> А что именно тебе пишет?
<shahid1> И в плане зависимостей попробуй apt-get -f пакет
<shahid1> По мойму так
<unsorted> Ммм..я попозже напишу что пишет. Отъехать пришлось. Приеду отпишу и попробую
<shahid1> Пробуй)
<unsorted> Суда скрин можно кинуть?
<unsorted> Или тупо лог скопироват?
<unsorted>  1
<unsorted>  2
<unsorted>  3
<unsorted>  4
<unsorted>  5
<unsorted>  6
<unsorted>  7
<unsorted>  8
<unsorted>  9
<unsorted> 10
<unsorted> 11
<unsorted> 12
<unsorted> 13
<unsorted> 14
<unsorted> 15
<artemz> 100
<unsorted> 	
<unsorted> ivan@ivan-desktop:~/ubuntu$ sudo dpkg -i '/home/ivan/ubuntu/icedtea-7-plugin_1.2.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.4_amd64.deb'
<unsorted> [sudo] password for ivan:
<unsorted> (Чтение базы данных … на данный момент установлено 239194 файла и каталога.)
<unsorted> Подготовка к распаковке …/icedtea-7-plugin_1.2.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.4_amd64.deb …
<unsorted> Распаковывается icedtea-7-plugin:amd64 (1.2.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.4) на замену (1.2.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.4) …
<unsorted> dpkg: зависимости пакетов не позволяют настроить пакет icedtea-7-plugin:amd64:
<artemz> make it stop
<unsorted>  icedtea-7-plugin:amd64 зависит от openjdk-7-jre, однако:
<unsorted>   Пакет openjdk-7-jre не установлен.
<unsorted>  icedtea-7-plugin:amd64 зависит от icedtea-netx (= 1.2.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.4), однако:
<unsorted>   Пакет icedtea-netx не установлен.
<unsorted> dpkg: ошибка при обработке пакета icedtea-7-plugin:amd64 (--install):
<unsorted>  проблемы зависимостей — оставляем не настроенным
<unsorted> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<unsorted>  icedtea-7-plugin:amd64
<unsorted> блин
<unsorted> в общем вот такой трабл..есть варианты того, что можно сделать?
<artemz> поставить openjdk-7-jre
<artemz> и не пастить такое в чат
<artemz> а нафиг вообще ставить из .deb icedtea?
<artemz> оно в репе же должно быть по идее
<unsorted> я на местную репу сурс лист настроил чтобы бесплатно было. может быть в этом проблема..а про пастить такое в чат..я хз как пользоваться сайтами указанными в правилах. пока не разобрался
<artemz> заходишь на http://paste.ubuntu.com/ указываешь своё имя/ник, вставляшь текст в content и нажимаешь paste!
<artemz> потом копируешь адрес из адресной строки, вот и всё
<artemz> например http://paste.ubuntu.com/9191509/
<artemz> icedtea плагин можно поставить коммандой apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<unsorted> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9191317/
<unsorted> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9191547/  чет всеравно какая-то фигня..может я что не так делаю..
<artemz> sudo apt-get update
<artemz> sudo apt-get clean
<artemz> sudo apt-get autoremove
<aleksei`> день
<Sergey_IT> утра
<aleksei`> Sergey_IT, и тебе
<fshp> Достаточно ли умный pvmove из lvm, что бы переместить логический том внутри одной группы, например на один екстент влево\вправо? Т.е. что бы источник и приёмник пересекались. Или нужно явно сначала освободить необходимое количество места (напри
<iLabs> Всем добрый вечер!
<iLabs> Как можно установить КДЕ на Убунту 14.04 вместо Unity?
<iLabs>  Всем добрый вечер! Как можно установить КДЕ на Убунту 14.04 вместо Unity?
<assaulter> iLabs: Установи kubuntu-desktop
<iLabs> assaulter sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop не помогает
<iLabs> assaulter каким кодом терминала устанавливается kubuntu-desktop?
<fshp> iLabs: всё там помогает. Нужно в lightdm выбрать kde-сессию. А лучше вообще запускать kdm в качестве дисплей-менеджера.
<iLabs> $ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<iLabs> [sudo] password for shukrullo:
<iLabs> Чтение списков пакетов… Готово
<iLabs> Построение дерева зависимостей
<iLabs> Чтение информации о состоянии… Готово
<iLabs> E: Не удалось найти пакет kubuntu-desktop
<iLabs> вот
<assaulter>  iLabs: скинь сюда весь список пакетов при поиске по слову kubuntu
<assaulter>  iLabs: Попробуй kubuntu-full
<iLabs> Сейчас
<fshp> iLabs: http://pastebin.com/U63vwKsg просто ты поудалял репы, вот и не находит
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<UNIm95> НИИИИИИИИИИИИИИШТЯК
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: и тебе
<UNIm95> наконец нормально настроил VPN
<UNIm95> Как сервер за Роутером
<UNIm95> Я Хороший буратино
<[koshka]> Че вы тут?
<[koshka]> Где мое молоко?
<fshp> Брысь
<[koshka]> :(
<UNIm95> [koshka]: Заработай
<fshp> UNIm95:очень пошло звучит
<[koshka]> Неа
<UNIm95> fshp: почему? У меня в детстве был КОТЯРА. Тимка.
<UNIm95> Когда мы взяли его на дачу, он просил у нас рыбы. Дед сказал ему заработай. через 15 минут у крыльца лежали 2 мертвых крота.
<UNIm95> Это был самый охрененный котяра, которого я видел.
<fshp> UNIm95: "крота" прочитал как "кота" и ужаснулся...
<UNIm95> fshp: когда он был 5 месячным котёнком он загнал в угол французского бульдога.
<[koshka]> А где Скаюшка!
<[koshka]> ?
<[koshka]> Baronos, !
<tagezi> [koshka]: да спят они все
<tagezi> даже artus появляеться изредка
<[koshka]> Дядька Артус че то вообще пропал
<Sergey_IT> народ уходит... предатели
<tagezi> да он недели 2 назад вылезал, поболтал пару дней и опять свалил фиг знает куда
<[koshka]> Привет, Серега
<UNIm95> [koshka]: Посмотри внимательней
<UNIm95> Артус тут
<[koshka]> Дак он молчит вечно
<[koshka]> Я вижу что он тут
<[koshka]> Он че то вообще отовсюду удалился у меня)
<[koshka]> Может из за крымских разборок)). А то у меня много таких, кто удалился
<UNIm95> [koshka]: ты откуда?
<[koshka]> Вообще с Феодосии.
<fshp> Артус молчит 92:34:35
<UNIm95> "nj ult&
<fshp> Так что вряд ли он тут
<UNIm95> Это где?
<fshp> Это скорее лог-бот
<fshp> Это в инфо
<fshp> команда whois
<UNIm95> fshp:  мне пиджин не показывает.
<fshp> UNIm95:ну а чего ты ожидал от пиджина?))
<Sergey_IT> а что не так в пиджине?
<Sergey_IT> Кошка, теперь можешь тапок не бояться )
<[koshka]> Феодосия эт Крым
<[koshka]> У меня вроде вообще айпи скрыт :))
<Sergey_IT> от кого прячешься?
<[koshka]> От всех :-P
<UNIm95> [koshka]: так мы уже знаем на каком куске земли ты находишься.
<[koshka]> Ну на данный момент я вообще не на том куске земли :-)
 * mva >_>
<UNIm95> mva:  тренируешь глаза?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-16
<aves> Привет подскажите че за проблема с загрузкой? systemd(1): Failed to mount tmpfs at /sys/fs/cgroup: No such file or directory
<anderx> tagezi: че там у тя в финке бухие фины беженцев стреляют) щас путина позаву
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anderx: а при чем тут барин?
<anderx> фиг его знает
<anderx> он в финке живет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я ваще та про ввп
<andrex> вот это я улетел)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто тебя переключили на более компетентного сотрудника
<andrex> да просто нужно роутер нафиг выкинуть ему лет 10ть уже
<uneform_alex> Доброе утро
<tagezi> утра всем
<Gerard_TM> И тебе) Только у мну по часам уже после полудня :)
<Gerard_TM> Уважаемые, подскажите пожалауйста если есть у кого опыт, Avahi поддерживает iOS 9?
<andrex> возми да проверь
<andrex> )
<Gerard_TM> Очень полезный ответ :) Проверил, у меня не работает, поэтому то и замолвлено словечко про "опыт".
<andrex> опыт в выкидывании машины за кусок алюминия
<andrex> ну нафиг
<andrex> и стекла
<andrex> лучше на форуме стпроси, тут народу мало а яблокодрочеров еще меньше или нет вобще
<andrex> @voice
<uneform_alex> яблокодрочеров :)
<uneform_alex> Жестковато ты :)
<tagezi> andrex: чото ты сегодня опять не добрый )
<tagezi> роутер тебя кикает с канала, чтобы не хулиганил ))
<andrex> да меня кто только не кикает) идаже клайнят
 * andrex бедняжка забитый со всех сторон. потому и злой)
<andrex> @voice uneform_alex
<andrex> и тебе привет)
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> SergeyIT: не бей нас дядка) мы тут матюгаемся
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ку
<SergeyIT> зачем?
<tagezi> пороть их нужно
<andrex> да да
<andrex> с тагези и начнем
<andrex> энтузиаст должен опробовать идею на себе)
<SergeyIT> ищо один идеалист
<andrex> бурчун)
<SergeyIT> сказано же в классике - на кошечках!
<andrex> tagezi: кысь кысь кысь
<andrex> плохой шарик
<Leagnus> Привет! сделал
<Leagnus> mv файл.tar ./backUp/ и файл куда-то делся - я хотел в подпапку его переместить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://esci.ru/ttb/1_cufl.jpg
<tagezi> andrex: если я вешу 85 кг - это ещё не значит что я шарик )
<andrex> тяжелый такой шарик
<andrex> Leagnus: ну был ты в папке к примеру 1 и воткнул в комманду ./такую \фигню а это значит ты сделал чет в папке кв которой находится папка 1
<andrex> воттакой венегрет
<Leagnus> что я сделал не та?
<andrex> почитай про ./ ../ ../../../ итд
<Leagnus> я читал
<Leagnus> ты не умничай, а скажи, что не так: mv файл.sql.gz ./backUp/файл.sql.gz
<Leagnus> отрабатывает без проблем
<andrex> да все так
<andrex> глюк какойто у тебя)
<andrex> хотяя про ./ я ступил малехо эт текущий
<Leagnus> та ясен пень
<Leagnus> да, это был глюк
<VMV> всем привет!
<VMV> народ, ну подскажите пожалуйста. есть примонтированный архив, там папка, в ней файл. как найти полный путь к этому файлу?
<VMV> find -iname не находит, в свойствах, если в менеджере смотреть, полная куча %3%:;*№(;*;:*":№ вот такой фигни
<VMV> вот путь, который показывает менеджер свойствами
<VMV> archive://file%253A%252F%252F%252Fmedia%252Fdata%252Fmars%252F%2525D0%252598%2525D0%2525B3%2525D1%252580%2525D1%25258B%252Fgog_dreamfall_chapters_1.5.0.7/Dreamfall%20Chapters
<VMV> а мне нужно файлу права раздать...
<VMV> канал вообще жив? :)
<rpg-terminal> в консоль перетащи будет путь
<VMV> не работает
<VMV> пробовал в первую очередь)
<Sergey_IT> вечера ... нерабочего
<VMV> привет)
<VMV> Sergey_IT: не поможешь решить вопрос?)
<Sergey_IT> порешить?
<VMV> ага
<Sergey_IT> а чего случилось?
<VMV> народ, ну подскажите пожалуйста. есть примонтированный архив, там папка, в ней файл. как найти полный путь к этому файлу?
<VMV> Sergey_IT: вот такая задачка
<tagezi> зря ты его спросил, ща скинет тебе мануал на месяц чтения )
<tagezi> VMV: куда ты его монтировал?
<Sergey_IT> за месяц не управится
<VMV> я его смонтировал тупо правой кнопкой мыши -- Примонтировать архив)
<Sergey_IT> в крузадере ctrl+s
<VMV> потому что при попытке tar -xvcf он говорил что тип архива не поддерживается
<VMV> хотя он тар
<VMV> Sergey_IT: это мне?) у меня pantheon-files
<Sergey_IT> ну так крузадер поставь и см. выше
<VMV> так он потянет сейчас за собой...
<VMV> по-другому никак? чтоб систему не засорять...
<Sergey_IT> поняяянет много.... я к нему привык
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-17
<Leagnus> Боброе утро
<Leagnus> нобабря
<tagezi> утра всем
<AleksU> привет
<SergeyIT> угу
<R4nd0om1z3r> бобрый вечер
<tagezi> вечер
<R4nd0om1z3r> кто-нибудь пробовал запускать rackarack с внешней звуковой карточкой Lexicon Alpha?
<R4nd0om1z3r> видать никто
<andrex> это за раскаряк тако)
<andrex> й
<R4nd0om1z3r> гитарный процессор програмный
<R4nd0om1z3r> Rakarrack
<andrex> jack ковыряй
<R4nd0om1z3r> ищу вот способы прикрутить его к внешней звуковой карточке Lexicon Alpha USB
<R4nd0om1z3r> дык ковыряю
<andrex> просто звук через джек пашет?
<R4nd0om1z3r> нет
<R4nd0om1z3r> проще опишу что я имею: внешняя звуковуха усб, усб наушники, и интегрированое аудио
<andrex> скрин кинь
<R4nd0om1z3r> чего именно скрин?
<R4nd0om1z3r> окна джека?
<andrex> джека
<R4nd0om1z3r> о
<R4nd0om1z3r> заработало
<R4nd0om1z3r> быгыгы
<R4nd0om1z3r> andrex ты 100% админ, эффект присутствия срабатывает
<andrex> бывает
<andrex> )
<R4nd0om1z3r> ладно, пойду я
<pr0mode> вечера
<tagezi> да ночь уже какбы
<andrex> утра
<andrex> гг
<pr0mode> )
<Sergey_IT> а у кого-то и полярная вечера
<andrex> угу а у когото полярная ночера
<andrex> афигеть как можно выспаться
<tagezi> угу, а на другом конце земли полярная дня )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-18
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> блин, только ты и работаешь )
<tagezi> Г+ придумал новый интерфес :)
<tagezi> глаза начинают болеть через 5 минут.. Гугл решил разориться, наверное
<andrex> !vpn
<ubuntuhelp> VPN: быстрая настройка. Инфо тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/vpn_подключения "Если кнопка VPN не доступна!" установите пакет network-manager-pptp и linux-pptp Так же см: !pptp
<andrex> !no vpn is <reply> VPN: быстрая настройка. Инфо тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/vpn_подключения и http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/openvpn "Если кнопка VPN не доступна!" установите пакет network-manager-pptp и linux-pptp Так же см: !pptp
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<uneform_alex> Доброе утро
<AleksU> <uneform_alex> доброе!
<tagezi> утра
<danielmetlitski> privet!
<danielmetlitski> кто нибудь может мне помочь на писать быстрое письмо без ошибок?
<AleksU> странный вопрос. Немного подробностей не помешало бы
<danielmetlitski> Я хочу на писать
<danielmetlitski> Привет! Пожалуйста обновите игру на новою версию и если у вас всеровно эта проблема происходит после этого пошлите нам писмо на myemail@mycompany.com
<danielmetlitski> это я не слишком грубо написал? или кто нибудь видет граматические ошыбки?
<danielmetlitski> письмо профессионально звучит или нет?
<danielmetlitski> я давно в америке жил и русский почти забыли
<danielmetlitski> AleksU
<AleksU> Добрый день. Пожалуйста, установите обновления на данную игру. Если у вас эта проблема сохранилась, напишите мне письмо на mail@example.com
<andrex> Привет! Пожалуйста обновите игру до актуальной версии и если проблема не исчезнет, напишите нам писмо на myemail@mycompany.com.
<andrex> ну да привет это слишком)
<AleksU> и после пожалуйста стоит запятую поставить :)
<andrex> Привет, через ваш дом пройдет радиоактивное облако пыли, хорошего дня! ;DD
<AleksU> <andrex> ++ :)
<danielmetlitski> спасибо всем!
<AleksU> пожалуйста!
<SergeyIT> мира
<andrex> войны
<AleksU> зрелищ
<SergeyIT> сразу видно, кого кормят, а кого нет
<andrex> :D
<andrex> решил на xenial обновиться)
 * andrex мазахист
<SergeyIT> у меня пока нет времени... может на каникулах
<Artur_Prosto> привет
<Artur_Prosto> может кто помочь с бд ?
<Artur_Prosto> mysql точнее
<tagezi> а в чем дело?
<Artur_Prosto> переустанавливал бд(новую версию поставил). старые базы забэкапил. развернул на новом всём. и теперь при бэкапе говорит -> mysqldump: Got error: 1449: The user specified as a definer ('не существующий пользоватеь'@'localhost') does not exist when using LOCK TABLES
<Artur_Prosto> с ключом -f  бэкапится. но всё рано даёт тревогу в консольку
<Artur_Prosto> и так на тех базах. которые перенёс. но вновь созданных всё норм
<tagezi> не, не наю
<Artur_Prosto> вот и я в ступоре
<andrex> либо юзверя нет там куда ты базу разворачиваеш либо есть но прав у юзверя нет либо яфз
<andrex> ну или оттуда откуда бекапиш
<andrex> у xampp такая фигня была раньше просто надобыло права дать все галки воткнуть
<SergeyIT> может здесь почитать http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10169960/mysql-error-1449-the-user-specified-as-a-definer-does-not-exist
<Artur_Prosto> я этого пользователя не создавал
<Artur_Prosto> и в списке юзеров его нет
<andrex> должен быть
<andrex> это дефолтные по идее
<Artur_Prosto> The user specified as a definer ('velvetby'@'localhost') does not exist when using LOCK TABLES
<Artur_Prosto> это мой старый пользователь. он не дефолтный
<andrex> ну ващето он ен на него у тя ругался как я понял
<Artur_Prosto> да.
<andrex> а на * @ localhost
<Artur_Prosto> что на локалхост ?
<andrex> да это общий чтоли
<andrex> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/15/1118/h_1447861180_4762343_a61f24d867.png
<Artur_Prosto> грубо говоря. создал такого пользователя. вроде заткнулся.
<Artur_Prosto> хотя  это не красиво
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Соу мач тайм
<OnkelTem> Интересно, в Убунте так и не научились включать/выключать сервисы?
<bledniy> OnkelTem: а когда это убунта не умела включать/выключать сервисы?
<OnkelTem> bledniy: ok, как это сделать?
<bledniy> start сервис / stop сервис
<bledniy> на апстарте по крайней мере
<OnkelTem> это называется включить? )
<OnkelTem> это называется запустить / остановить
<bledniy> а что такое включить?
<OnkelTem> раньше была тулза sysv-rc-conf кажется, но и она геморройная
<OnkelTem> bledniy: то, что не запустить
<OnkelTem> а запускать или нет автоматом, при старте
<bledniy> а, так это тоже просто - echo manual >> /etc/init/сервис.override
<OnkelTem> о
<OnkelTem> серьзено? блин
<bledniy> читать доки надо было по апстарту ))
<OnkelTem> .override - это ведь не случайное расширение, так?
<bledniy> да
<OnkelTem> bledniy: я бы почитал ) как быстрее эти доки найти?
<OnkelTem> А это прикольное решение, вообще супер. Именно что-то такое и искал
<bledniy> конфиг - .conf, а ручное изменение настроек - .override
<bledniy> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#manual
<OnkelTem> а что если сервиса там нет?
<OnkelTem> в /etc/init
<OnkelTem> допустим, postresql.conf там нет
<bledniy> значит он запускается не апстартом, и тогда старая схема для него работает
<OnkelTem> но я его при этом смог загасить service stop postgresql
<bledniy> эта команда сейчас работает для всех сервисов.  Ищи его конфиг в /etc/init.d
<OnkelTem> кстати, всегда было интересно -- в скриптах в /etc/init.d/* вверху есть блок комментов, начинающихся с "### BEGIN INIT INFO "
<OnkelTem> кто-то это парсит, выходит? Может это нужно, чтобы как раз сэкономить на скрипте в /etc/init?
<OnkelTem> О! Ща погуглю!
<bledniy> хз, по-моему это что-то для параллельной загрузки
<OnkelTem> по ходу что-то официальное - https://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts
<bledniy>  update-rc.d -f  postresql remove
<bledniy> * postgresql
<GriefNorth> Всем привет, кто-нибудь испоользует gnome-shell, интересует вопрос, как в наутилусе отсортировать файлы по дае создания, а не по дате последнего просмотра
<Sergey_IT> а разве там не по дате последнего изменения? (наутилуса нет)
<GriefNorth> Sergey_IT, к сожалению нет http://itmages.ru/image/view/3214402/03e7bab8
<OnkelTem> bledniy: угу, а потом будут проблемы с установкой обратно (
<OnkelTem> bledniy: тут посоветовали такой способ - переименовать rc2.d/SNN_server в что угодно, не начинающееся с S. Я сделал rc2.d/_S19postgresql
<OnkelTem> тут - на #debian
<OnkelTem> ведь главное, потом по-бырому восстановить
<OnkelTem> s/,//
<bledniy> OnkelTem: man update-rc.d
<OnkelTem> да не, говорю же, потом восстанавливать как
<bledniy> OnkelTem: man update-rc.d
<OnkelTem> да хватит уже
<bledniy> да прочитай уже мануал, чтоб вопросы не задавать ))
<OnkelTem> да читал я его
<OnkelTem> все это барахло не подразумевает восстановления
<bledniy> плохо читал, раз так думаешь
<OnkelTem> rcconf, sysv-rc-conf, bum и ваш этот update-rc.d
<OnkelTem> ок, скажи, как потом восстановить?
<bledniy>        Insert links using the defaults:
<bledniy>           update-rc.d foobar defaults
<OnkelTem> и причем тут default?
<OnkelTem> defaults
<OnkelTem> в скрипте /etc/init.d/script прописан заголовок
<bledniy> мда, тяжёлый случай :)
<OnkelTem> ты уверен, что update-rc.d его прочтет?
<OnkelTem> загляни ты в скрипты, посмотри блок ###
<OnkelTem> например, в скрипте postgree написано:
<bledniy>   update-rc.d -n postgresql defaults
<OnkelTem> Default-Start: 2 3 4 5
<OnkelTem> Default-Stop 0 1 6
<bledniy> OnkelTem: просто выполни эту команду ^^
<OnkelTem> bledniy: позапускал. Оно не восстанавливает как было
<OnkelTem> чтд
<bledniy> а что делает?
<OnkelTem> а, ставит всем 20 например
<OnkelTem> и ругается, если в хедере написаны левелы не дефолтные
<OnkelTem> и создает так, как по дефолту
<OnkelTem> а не как написано в скрипте
<bledniy> а оно тебе сильно надо как в скрипте?
<bledniy> делай тогда руками -   update-rc.d foobar start 30 2 3 4 5 . stop 70 0 1 6 .
<OnkelTem> Мне надо, чтобы можно было в точности восстановить как было.
<OnkelTem> ну я так сейчас и сделал (специально запомнив, какие числа там стояли)
<OnkelTem> короче, проще (проще!): sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S19postgresql /etc/rc2.d/_S19postgresql
<OnkelTem> всегда можно зайти и посмотреть, что ты там переименовывал
<OnkelTem> old school!
<bledniy> тогда будут проблемы при обновлении/удалении сервиса
<OnkelTem> я думаю update-rc.d просто восстановит ссылку да и все
<OnkelTem> ладно, фиг с ним, какой-то фигней занимаемся))
<bledniy> нет. Если руками переимновывал, то ошибку выдаст
<OnkelTem> в мане написано, если ссылка есть - не создает, если нет - создает
<bledniy> по крайней мере при удалении. При обновлении уже не помню
<OnkelTem> а вообще, это какое-то жлобство — делать пакет для Убунты и не создать /etc/init/postgresql.conf
<bledniy> ща вообще на системд будет переход ))
<OnkelTem> ээ, это то что в debia jessie сделано?
<OnkelTem> типа systemctl disable foobar.service?
<OnkelTem> а давно пора стандартизировать все это хозяйство
<OnkelTem> Кстати. Хочу поделиться открытием. Познакомился с такой темой, как docker. Раньше не знал. Вроде очень крутая вещь
<OnkelTem> По сути, это, наверное, одна из лучших вещей, которые сейчас есть в Linux
<bledniy> спасибо, очень познавательно ))
<OnkelTem> bledniy: ну, я же не знаю, в курсе ты или нет. Ну сорри
<OnkelTem> короче, это виртуалки без виртуалок
<OnkelTem> для меня было открытием, что оказывается все ядра примерно одинаковы, так что можно все линуксы считать за один
<bledniy> он неймспейсами рулит чтоли?
<OnkelTem> https://hub.docker.com/explore/
<OnkelTem> вот список официальных (и не только) имаджей. Можно влепить на свою убунту сколько угодно дистров других. И они будут жить в отдельных "папочках"
<OnkelTem> концепция такая. Скачал имадж. Запускаешь — получаешь т.н. контейнер (по сути - root fs). Причем ты его можешь доводить, править там файлы, конфиги. Потом раз - сохраняешь, и получаешь новый имадж уже с твоими изменениями
<OnkelTem> кроме этого, есть виртуальный стек из сетевых устройств - то есть между поднятыми контейнерами организовываешь локалку как тебе надо. Но по умолчанию оно итак нормально болтается в сети 172.17.*
<OnkelTem> docker start ubuntu - запускает контейнер "ubuntu". Внутрь заходишь - docker exec -it ubuntu bash
<OnkelTem> Причем он и на винде и на macos работает :)
<OnkelTem> но там, понятно, настоящая виртуальная линуксовая машинка поднимается
<OnkelTem> но одна на всех, что, снова - экономия
<OnkelTem> Для чего нужно, например? Ну вот настроил ты хитрый серверный софт - апачи с конфигами, пхп нужной версии, доп библиотек кастомных... И надо тебе это кому-то отдать
<OnkelTem> и тот кто-то должен все также настроить, в общем - убиться можно
<OnkelTem> а так выдал ему docker image, и все :)
<OnkelTem> А, ну и из крутого - понятно, масштабирование. Делаешь, к примеру, images для веб-сервера, сервера бд и еще чего-нибудь. Все это дело связываешь между собой. Теперь чтобы это запустить надо скачать и запустить 3 контейнера. Так вот,
<OnkelTem> они могут быть как одной машине (внутри - виртуальная сетка же), так и на разных.
<OnkelTem> Все, я выговорился :) Надо поработать.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-19
<SergeyIT> вдохновения
<andrex> мы все умрем!
<andrex> так пойдет?
<SergeyIT> оптимист ты, однако
<andrex> ураа, товарисчи
<Molloh> Привет,есть кто?
<uneform_alex> Доброе утро
<uneform_alex> \me расслабляется
<Molloh> Привет,помощь некоторая мне нужна,если можно)
<Molloh> Ауууу!ЕСть кто?
<uneform_alex> Какая?
<Molloh> Проблема с разрешением у меня.Компьютер подключен к ЖК телевизору и все значки огромные,пробовал ставить драйвера в итоге или значки огромные и есть звук через hdmiили разрешение нормальное но звука нет
<Molloh> Алекс?
<LeXX8800> в вин7 стоит виртуал бокс, в боксе стоит сервер убунту, из убунту интернет есть, из вин7 не могу зайти не на вебсервер не в самбу
<LeXX8800> сам разобрался, вопрос отменяется
<Sergey_IT> спокойствия
<bakasennin> всем привет, помогите, пожалуйста, починить зависимости (libreoffice хочу удалить): http://paste.ubuntu.com/13354302/
<SmOkE_RU> aptitude remove libreoffice
<SmOkE_RU> попробуй
<bakasennin> спасибо, через aptitude вышло, до этого через apt-get не получалось
<SmOkE_RU> Ходит мнение что аптитуд лучше работает
<SmOkE_RU> Чем апг-гет.
<SmOkE_RU> Сам аптитудом последнее время пользуюсь :)
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-20
<andrex> шмутра
<VsyachePuz> в убунте в unity - главное меню видно постоянно или оно вверх уезжает?
<VsyachePuz> поискал в интернете скриншоты - вроде оно висит постоянно
<andrex> постоянно оно просто интегрируется в окно если оно на весь экран
<VsyachePuz> следующий вопрос - это меню оно на самом деле gnome-panel ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он юнити кусок
<VsyachePuz> я спрашиваю к тому, что на gnome-panel можно добавлять Panel Applet-ы
<VsyachePuz> Я знаю, что в Unity своершенно замечательные Applications Indicators
<VsyachePuz> Но меня интересует возможность влепить туда длинный прогресс-бар
<llorephie> >_>
<Sergey_IT> <<::>>
<tagezi> (О)(о_о)(О)
<Sergey_IT> победил, у тебя уши больше )
<tagezi> чебураторы всегда всех побеждают )
<Sergey_IT> надо дистр Чебурашкой назвать
<Sergey_IT> а антивирус Геной
<VsyachePuz> Sergey_IT: http://cheburunix.github.io/about/
<Sergey_IT> не, Чебурашникс надо
<VsyachePuz> Sergey_IT: поймут как "пепел чебурана" CheburAshNix
<Sergey_IT> а что мы думаем про xerus?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-21
<Nastya> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Nastya> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Nastya, Fail!
<Nastya>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Nastya dvhltzzyfaca
<Nastya> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Nastya, Failed!
<Nastya> hi!
<Nastya> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Nastya> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Nastya> NAMES
<Sergey_IT> чего мучашь?
<Nastya> ПЫтаюсь список активных пользователей получить
<Nastya> вроде через /NAMES должно работать, но не работает
<Sergey_IT> у меня клиент показывает
<Nastya> !names
<ubuntuhelp> Кодовые имена Ubuntu можно посмотреть тут: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<Sergey_IT> Nastya, разобралась?
<Nastya> неа, забила
<Nastya> оно лет 5 назад работало. Но увы.
<tagezi> :) зачем тебе активные пользователи
<tagezi> небось спамить хочешь? :)
<Nastya> тут тишина - интересно было есть ли кто
<Nastya> конечно хочу.
<tagezi> :D тут всегда есть ктонть
<Sergey_IT> Nastya,  /names #ubuntu-ru
<Nastya> не работает
<Sergey_IT> Nastya,  что у тебя за клиент, который не показывает список?
<Nastya> webchat.freenode.net
<tagezi> нашёл что выбрать )
<Nastya> вроде все остальные вебклиенты на фриноде забанили.
<tagezi> круто.. нужно багрепорт написать
<tagezi> а то у меня работает что-то ещё (
<Sergey_IT> тагези, счас сломаем )
<Nastya> есть тут какой питон-канал на русском?
<Nastya> вроде был python-ru, но, похоже, сдох.
<Sergey_IT> из каналов этот самый многочисленный
<Sergey_IT> а зачем тебе?
<Nastya> тогда вопрос - есть какой вменяемый GUI Builder под wxPython?
<Nastya> пробовала XRCed -  динозавр древний  и wxFormBuilder постоянно падает
<Sergey_IT> да вроде нет
<Nastya> причем formbuilder  падает вообще на всех платформах
<Nastya> *рукалицо*
<tagezi> в веб морде смайлики прикрутили?
<Nastya> давно уже
<Nastya__> test
<ubuntuhelp> Nastya__, Понг.
<Nastya__> опс - отвалилось
<Nastya__> тут интересуются зачем wxPython когда есть QT
<Nastya__> отвечаю - лицензия и меньше сишных ушей вылазит в коде
<tagezi> зачем кути когда есть книги?
<tagezi> Nastya__: не слушай не осиляторов )
<Nastya__> msg nickserv identify Nastya begemot
<Sergey_IT> в QTCreator ушей питона вообще нет
<Sergey_IT> begemot - это пароль?
<Nastya__> да
<Sergey_IT> теперь и мы знаем
<Nastya__> да и ладно
<tagezi> не, пароли такими не бывают
<Nastya__> так вот когда pyQT запросил указатель в качестве параметра функции я его закрыла
<andrex> небыло небыло и вдруг приползла
<Nastya__> я тоже рада тебя видеть
<andrex> в прошлой серии сериала:
<andrex> 2013-04-14 02:37:09  *** Nastya_ was kicked by ubuntuhelp (пока 2.14)
<andrex> 2013-04-14 02:44:24  <artus> andrex, бесполезно)
<andrex> 2013-04-14 02:44:39  <andrex> угу
<andrex> 2013-04-14 02:44:43  <artus> @mode +b Nastya*!*@*
<Nastya__> в книжке по wxPyhton примеры написаны быдлокодом.
<Nastya__> плохая примета
<Sergey_IT> весь питон - быдлокод
<DanteA> Короче, не осилила указатели.
<Nastya__> вполне себе осилила. Но не в питоне же!
<Nastya__> весь питон - удобный и годный язык
<Sergey_IT> для чего?
<DanteA> Весь Си удобный и годный.
<Sergey_IT> паскаль тоже ничего
<Nastya__> для скриптов, для математических вычислений (нампи), для веба (джанга)
<Nastya__> си уже не нужен
<Sergey_IT> ну-ну, процы питон знают?
<Nastya__> процы могут работать с ОС
<Nastya__> а ОС знает питон
<Nastya__> так тчо вполне знают
<Sergey_IT> Nastya__,  это ОС работает на проце, однако
<Nastya__> согласна
<Sergey_IT> ОС о питоне даже не догадывается
<Nastya__> как что-то плохое...
<Leagnus> привет! ребяты, как конвертнуть кирилич. файл cp1251 или UTF8 в latin1, чтобы кирилика не съелась? у меня iconv -c -f KOI8-R -t ISO-8859-1 файл.sql > file-1252.sql съедает кирилику
<Sergey_IT> в 1251 конвертни
<Leagnus> мне надо в latin1 базу дамп влить
<Leagnus> база такая старая, в ненормальной кодировке
<Sergey_IT> так в латин1 кирилики нет
<Leagnus> есть, не поверишь. огромный форум, и всё на русском отображается.
<Leagnus> только вот внутри - на latin1
<Leagnus> целый день сёня парюсь с этим форумом. никакого отдыха
<Sergey_IT> а 1252 от 1251 только отбражением кирилики отлитчается, то есть верхней таблицей
<Leagnus> не знаю, как тогда всё работает и отображается на русском
<Sergey_IT> может здесь http://wired-mind.info/post/307/
<tagezi> Leagnus: может для каждой таблицы специально назначено utf
<tagezi> или что-то такое
<Leagnus> не, отображается в мускуле как Âëàñòè ïðèçûâàþò âûïóñê
<tagezi> в старых движках у базы и таблиц разные кодироваки были часто
<tagezi> особенно когда эти базы делали такие криворучки как я ))))
<Leagnus> не ,стоит у каждой таблы latin1, latin1_swedish_ci
<Leagnus> блин, и хоть лоб разбей: iconv -c -f UTF-8 -t cp1252 vb_thread.sql > file-1252.sql сжирает тупо всю кирилику
<Sergey_IT> а откуда там кирилика тогда
<Leagnus> я ж говорю, отображается как Âëàñòè ïðèçûâàþò âûïóñê в базе, а на лице форума, для всех - нормальным русским
<Sergey_IT> так посмотри как движком преобразуется в хтмл
<Leagnus> ура: http://www.artlebedev.ru/tools/decoder/advanced/ помог
<Sergey_IT> (21:36:52) Ubb: в 1251 конвертни
<Leagnus> всю БД? а потом все php-файлы менять?
<Leagnus> я отдохнуть хочу
<Sergey_IT> думаю все проще, только подумать надо
<Leagnus> не, с latin1 легче, кто спорит, а вот на неё - труднее. Это как залезть на верблюда 5 баксов, а слезть - 25
<Leagnus> причём куда-попало не вставишь, не все проги принимают кодировку в буфере
<llorephie> Человеки. Что делать, если pulseaudio внаглую кормит qTox/Skype/прочим звонилкам не только вывод с микрофона, но и весь вывод десктопа? В гугл запрос составить не могу =_=
<Sergey_IT> Выключи комп и не включай - ты под колпаком
<llorephie> И нет,"как сделать чтоб заработало" в гугле не помогло
<llorephie> :D
<llorephie> Менять железо тоже не вариант, ноутбукжи
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-22
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<maxaj> s
<maxaj> помогите. рабочий стол уходит за пределы монитора
<Sergey_IT> ссс
<dsadsddfxc> Привет! Как включить vsync в fglrx?
<Sergey_IT> https://www.google.ru/search?q=+%D0%9A%D0%B0%D0%BA+%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+vsync+%D0%B2+fglrx&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru&gws_rd=ssl
<dsadsddfxc> Ну это я и сам всё читал
<dsadsddfxc> Мне нужен конкретная рабочая инструкция
<dsadsddfxc> Мне нужена конкретная рабочая инструкция
<dsadsddfxc> Вот в чём проблема: http://i.imgur.com/Tfss048.png
<dsadsddfxc> ползунок не работает
<dsadsddfxc> Sergey_IT
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-21
<aleksei`> утра
<Admin1488> enhj
<Admin1488> утро
<Admin1488> Парни вопрос, завел  убунту в ад а когда юзер на нее заходит каталог домашний не создается
<Admin1488> как исправить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пройти все круги ада вместе с юзером
<rapidsp> какой нибудь винбинд забыл настроить. Надо еще  раз по хутушке пройтись
<rapidsp> хаутушке*
<Admin1488> если бы вин бинд  не был настроен пользователь вообще не залогинился бы
<Admin1488> скорее всего что то с правами
<rapidsp> там если точно все делать по инструкции, все легко работает
<rapidsp> это я точно помню ))
<rapidsp> в pam.d может чтото не дописал
<aleksei`> у меня была проблема похожая из за рассинхрона времени с ад
<Admin1488> session required pam_mkhomedir.so skel=/etc/skel/ umask=0022
<Admin1488> вот решение
<Admin1488> Да Леш из за нтп проблем куча
<SergeyIT> утра весеннего
<masters> так-то сейчас день зимний
<aleksei`> ну дык может у него весна )
<rapidsp> не сугроб блин а солярий! (С) )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://geektimes.ru/post/282824/  юзероболь
<SergeyIT> снег(полметра было) смыло дождем, +4
<aleksei`>  унас +10 вообще
<aleksei`> снег пару дней был всего ...
<Admin1488> SergeyIT: Это в Питере?
<SergeyIT> ага
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> ночера
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-22
<artus> вот блин, чуууть не учудил. решил в виртуалке rm на корень скомандовать, и забыл что у меня в нее раздел винта хоста примонтирован :D блаааго что мне показались подозрительным пути удаляемого :D ну и то что первым в утиль улетел всякий треш :D
<tomfarr> Алексей Лещенко тут? TheDrbream
<artus> кито это такой и чего он уже натворил? :)
<tomfarr> artus: он блин вложик ведет… Но так ведет… лучшеб не вел… Про линупсы
<artus> гг :D дай линк )
<tomfarr> https://www.youtube.com/user/TheDrbream
<artus> каакой то он загадошный :D
<artus> убунтубиисди! и не п... :D
<artus> чет он то понимает, то не понимает :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: как тесты паяла?
<tomfarr> да это просто край. Я его вчера добавил в вк, он принял заявку в друзья. Сегодня я захотел дать пару советов, а он меня заблочил
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, вооот пока винт ресайзился и инфо переносилось припаивал крокодил-зажим на медную жилу 1.5мм в диаметре, аааш со свистом :D c залуживанием стального крокодятла и пропаем по кругу. вобшем вполне, да, остывает на таком масивном радиаторе быстро,
<artus> нооо достаточно 10 секунд подождать и в пару тычков пропаять.
<artus> tomfarr, да он каакой то немного альтернативный. сугубо первое впечатление :D ноооо ща посмотримс и чую укрепимся в мнении :D
<tomfarr> пипец мне щас сказали что я выгляжу на 40
<artus> побрейся :D
<tomfarr>  в магазине пасспорт спрашивают когда сиги покупаю
<tomfarr>  всегда чисто выбрит
<artus> слабак :D воот, даже нет возможности быстро омолодитцо :D
 * JohnDoe_71Rus не брит, никогда паспорт не спрашивали
 * artus бороду в косу заплетает :D 
<tomfarr> афигеть гуглохром жрет 40 процентов проца при проигровании музыки с промодтджей
<artus> чем бы прооц загрузииитьььь :D я уже и гипертрединг вырубил, а все хочетцо чем нить пригрузить :D
<tomfarr> https://monitoriks.com/image/tows гляньте на этот бепридел
<tomfarr> это всего сутки аптайма
<artus> а чего за камень 7
<tomfarr> AMD A6 -2.1Ghz
<artus> кстати, хром течет на открытых гугловкладках
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: cpuburn
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм, интересная картинка на рабочем столе.
<artus> не, ну синтетическими тестами я уже тестил, не интересно :) cinebench15 без разгонов мне нарисовал 830 попугаев - я и доволен :D
<artus> кстати да, чего там за нога торчит :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хомефото
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tomfarr: ну какой  AMD A6
<tomfarr> JohnDoe_71Rus: трехъяйцевый
<artus> ааа теперь самое простое осталось. отрезать от системной ссдшки кусочек и накатить туда бубунту. правда на ней 7ка стоит, и размер всего 60ка  :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: хватит
<artus> да знаю что хватит. туут сначала надо клонзилой образ снять, на всякий, поотом ресайзнуть, так чтоб не померла семерка, и уже потом дуалбутить ее
<artus> tomfarr, чето этот рак меня выбешивает :D ниасилятор некурсес инсталера, с его нытьем
<tomfarr> artus: я ему написал следующее
<tomfarr>  Леш, ну печально. Ну правда. Ты пожалуйста говори что ты осматриваешь именно оболочки линукс ибо сам линукс ты ни как не освещаешь в своих обзорах. А есть ведь 4ре основных ветки линукса Debian-Based(.deb или apt-get) RPM-based(.rpm, YAST, и другие
<tomfarr> способы установок для RPM-based дистров), Souse-pased(src и portage в генту), и каонечно же ARCH (pacman и src с github) .  Рассказывай чем отличаются друг от друга политики разных дистрибутивов(Типы лицензий, подход к выходу новых версий, велика ли команда
<tomfarr> разрабов, основные клиенты). Ну реально уныло слушать, всякий раз у тебя у тебя получается обзор KDE, GNOME, UNITY, LXDE, XFCE где тогда дистры на e17? c openbox? fluxbox? их что нет? а может ты вообще про них не знал? Вот смотри по этой ссылке
<tomfarr> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Список_дистрибутивов_Linux
<tomfarr> Гораздо больше информации.
<tomfarr> Просто не обманывай людей, не путай их раз сам запутался.
<tomfarr> Твои знания поверхностны.
<tomfarr> Да прибудет с тобой патрик
<tomfarr> Ах да, есть еще Слакварь там все бинарниками распространяется...
<tomfarr> Не огорчайся. И нас не огорчай﻿
<artus> ааааа, ну он рачина, накатил фрю на непойми каких драйверах и ноет про вертикальную синхронизацию и разрывы на экране :D
<tomfarr> Напиши ему тоже камент, что негодно
<tomfarr> и дизлайки не забывай ставить
<artus> нууу меня он однозначно забанит, ибо уж я то напишууу :D
<tomfarr> А то хоть я на него и не подписан он у меня в ленту ютуба постоянно попадает
<tomfarr> на ютуюе нет возможности банить
<tomfarr> да и коли он не способен воспринемать конструктивную критику, то ютубером он быть не должен
<tomfarr> У меня на канале вообще полно ПОЛНЕЙШЕГО бреда
<artus> да он рак пафосный :D
<tomfarr> Но я вообще не жду просмотров своих видео
<artus> чего у тебя на канале интересненького есть? ану показывай)
<artus> лююблю всякие ништяки)
<tomfarr> про белочек есть
<tomfarr> https://youtu.be/aw_GwLi_7Vc
<tomfarr> видно плохл
<artus> ааай ляяя, этоооот мягковыражаясь ущерб гоняет фрю в вбоксе и ноет про проблемы с отрисовкой графики. пиняя на крысу и отсутствие у нее вертикальной синхронизайии. дайте мне лопату ся ему у...
<artus> как я кормил белочек часть вторая. прям начало хорора :D
<tomfarr> Вот мы в дурке песню придумали https://youtu.be/OVXNOZVileM
<tomfarr> звук говно правда
<tomfarr> снимали на бутерброд с килькой
<artus> :D
<tomfarr> послушай до конца
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: ты меня прям подбиваешь на трату денег
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ты про паяло? нуууу ништяковый девайс жее. для мелочной работы прям вобще огонь. греетцо секунды, остывает тоже :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: я видел переделку, с батареечного варианта. от него было заимствовано только жало. остальное в топку. и в качестве питания 18650
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жало видел отдельным лотом
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, если так дрочитцо то возьми просто литий и кусок медной жилы 4ре квадрата :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати про магазины. на алиэкспресс в пойске вбить "гирлянда" :)
<tomfarr> млин жидкость в вейпе кончилась
<artus> ну реально, 5$ стоит, даже меньше, нафиг его ломать )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вейпать вредно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: не, тот вариант был на AA батарейках. там реально только жало полезное
<artus> tomfarr, https://itmages.ru/image/view/5220268/9c90fe90 а у меня еще чутка есть :D
<tomfarr> хех
<tomfarr> а я не помню куда я своих «Улиток» дел
<tomfarr> мне они бесплатно достались
<artus> даа просто на грифоне улетакт с таким свистом что меньше тару брать неинтересно :D xnj pf ekbnrb&
<artus> * что за улитки?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спираль испарителя
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, тот вариант что на ааа - это лохматых готов поделка ) сейчас проще от павербанка запитать, или даже от телефона)
<tomfarr> Улитки  - жидкость такая
<tomfarr> там пол банки было, и толи я их кому то отдал толи где протерял
<tomfarr> они конечно противные….
<tomfarr> там никотин 12
<artus> я хз, я на самозамесе сижу. аромки отдельно, ингридиенты отдельно. правда из аромок только яблочный пирог и ментол остались
<tomfarr> Мне вот IceCreem понравился его покупать буду
<artus> блин, таакая няшная бутылочка с чистым никотином досталась. 30 мл , стекло с пипеткой, прям ууххх. под дрипочку наура зайдет
<artus> а чегой у тебя за аппарат?
<tomfarr> у меня так… начальный уровень
<tomfarr> iJust2
<artus> с мело ?
<artus> нормальная дудка, пока не начинает рассыпатцо. батарейка по крайней мере жарит как мехмод :)
<tomfarr> с мело?
<artus> я про голову
<tomfarr> Доброе утро соседи!!! PSy TRace in ON AIR!
<artus> забей, если не понял то не заморачивайся ))
<tomfarr> да голову буду менять
<tomfarr> мне предлагали голову за 1к
<artus> грифон 22 - и будет тебе счастье, бюджетно, но наваливает так что мало не покажетцо)
<tomfarr> это голова?
<artus> и проблем никаких :)
<tomfarr> 2к???
<artus> угуу, с верхней заправкой, с ном обдувом, до 80 ватт качегарит. я правда ее вообще на 24х ватах гоняю, и мне заглаза.
<artus> версия на 22 милиметра
<artus> есть просто на 26 еще )
<tomfarr> а че можно 2 спирали ставить?
<artus> иии так как она на фоне ежемесячных новинонок считаетцо уже народу не интересной - найти можно дешегоо
<artus> она на 2 спирали и идет)
<tomfarr> круто! shut up, and take my money!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> народ. а вам не стремно что в таком режиме тока литйи, у лица.
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, эммм, в каком таком?
<artus> в тебе не страшно телефон у лица ?
<artus> они как бе последнее время чаще взрываютцо ;D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже твои 24Вт. какой ток литий отдает?
<artus> ампера по 2.5 на батарею , они у меня в паралель
<artus> при нормальных для них токах от 30, у меня липольки
<artus> им и 60 незазорно фигануть )
<artus> tomfarr, http://vapemap.ru/uploads/prod/800/prod_5729bbecba6e2.jpeg вооть такой, беленький у меня
<tomfarr> подскажите дебиановский ирц сервер адрес
<tomfarr> artus: ну это то что ты мне посоветовал
<artus> уугуу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> irc.debian.org?
<tomfarr> ну будут лаве я возьму
<artus> на есигталке в барахолке лови, думаю за косарь поймать можно будет, максимум полтора
<artus> tomfarr, GeekVape Griffin 22 mm steel/black - 1 300 руб новый в коробке, на выбор даже, черный аль белый. ном ценник )
<tomfarr> этт о не перая еобходимос
<artus> это так, для оринтации в цене будещей хотелки ))
<artus> tomfarr, не, ну этому утырку про линупсы нахвватавшемуся по верхая я однозначно нагну всяких выражений :D
<tomfarr> давай давай, чтобы не зазнавался там
<artus> у этого рака и гном 3 макос. лопатой бы ему да по сусалам :D
<tomfarr> тока ты его рпям говоном не поливай, а четко напиши где он не прав и что надо поменять
<artus> цепочку в днк ему менять надо
<tomfarr> да у него хромосом 47
<artus> нооо сначала надо винт склонить и натянуть бунту
<artus> tomfarr, я бы сказал что 74 :D
<tomfarr> artus: а досттаточно 1й линей
<tomfarr> лишней*
<tomfarr> о Хованский улыбнул
<tomfarr> https://youtu.be/9vUEQTh8hlI
<artus> tomfarr, в заметочку запиши мне напомнить что особо одаренному банану нуждно обяснить что 400 мегагерц и 256 памяти на которых он собаретцо работать вполне - он может только дрочить на рабочий стол, ибо браузер у него запуститцо только в режиме посмотреть
<artus> настройки. первый же открытый сайт уложит его гипотетическую рабочую машину в ацкий своп с перекуром на минут 10ть. ибо верстка школьников в нынешнем интернете ресурсов жрет столько сколько хочет, а не столько сколько есть
<artus> а без браузера его печатная машинка нахрен никому не здалась.
<tomfarr> занес в заметки
<artus> не, я вона сам умудрялся на 512 метрах на работе сидеть, ито мне блин бля адекватного браузинга приходилось консольный линкс ставить :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> смотря какой браузер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lynx
<artus> любой браузер, дело не в браузере, дело в контенте который он переваривает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у него окошко есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> линкс не будет жрать что не сможет переварить
<tomfarr> блин, когда вижу что клин начинается с надписи « Black Star Fapia» сразу что то тяжелое хочется метнутьё
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, elinks2  , текст и фоточки, фсе :D
<artus> tomfarr, внезапно даже менея улыбнуло :)
<tomfarr> короче из 16 треков в плейлисте лайкнул одного хованского остальное либо перемотал  либо дизлайкнул
<tomfarr> ну хоть лигалайз то улыблет?
<tomfarr> сопли конечно
<artus> tomfarr, и еще в галочку - мак-о-ес, который у него работает быстрее - крутитцо обычно на охренетьядерном камне с рамом от 64 гигов :D
<artus> tomfarr, ммм, кто такой лигалайз?
<tomfarr> youtu
<tomfarr> https://youtu.be/joSpGb_hlf0
<tomfarr> не… попсятина получилась
<artus> tomfarr, я же реп говном считаю :D меня у этих чтецов ртом только женский вокал иногда цепляет :D
<artus> реедко попадаетцо что-то интересное как с хованским :D
<tomfarr> artus: ну я еще 10м году начал гуфа слушать. Он хотябы в своих треках ни кого не оскорбяет. Так у меня все его альбомы в плеере
<tomfarr> остальные же прям тебя же за твои деньги говном поливают
<tomfarr> А тимати вообще не репер а попса. И вся его блек стар мафия
<artus> я старый бородатый неформал, я про вашего гуфа знаю только что он умер, раз 25 на моей памяти :D
<tomfarr> да жив он
<tomfarr> недавно сольник выпустил
<artus> даа и хрен с ним :D
<artus> значит скоро опять умреть :D
<tomfarr> artus: https://youtu.be/yJy1jBBo47k вот хороший гуфа трэк еще 11 год
<JohnDoe_71Rus> напомнили. игрался на ibook g4 http://www.prostomac.com/2010/04/nanosaur-2-na-breyushhem-v-mezozoj/
<tomfarr> artus: заметь ни слова плохого про слушателя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> либо хорошо, либо никак :)
<tomfarr> его например вообще не сравнить с АК-47 который с ходу говорит чт оты чмо
<artus> tomfarr, в галочку https://youtu.be/WvJZ8W8vwx0?t=740 этот момент - обяснить раку что даже в вбоксе можно добитцо плавности если поставить гуестаддон. который прокинет ресурсы видеокарты. а уж если поставить человеческие драйвера... то свой компиз он может засунуть в с
<artus> вою задницу и провернуть там пару раз шомполом
<tomfarr> ок
<tomfarr> 2 заметки сохранил
<tomfarr> только я не думаю что он признается что это он
<tomfarr> и вред ли он где то чатится
<artus> буду на его канале спамить :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: tomfarr https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/ru/1/18/%D0%A8%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B0_%D0%B7%D0%BB%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%8F.jpg
<tomfarr> artus: вот с чем гуф вышел на ТВ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9t4lnM_yDo
<tomfarr> просто сравни качество текстов и мыслей у гуфа и у того же тимати
<artus> да не хочу я тимати даже сравнивать ))
<artus> tomfarr, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyshcXULORk нашефсееееееееееее
<tomfarr> Там Аллка подтусовалась. А там тимати был на подпевках у децала
<tomfarr> artus: ООООоо да!
<tomfarr> белая вата, красная вата
<artus> не лечит солдата ;)
<tomfarr> мама залечи мои раны
<tomfarr> мне обидно когда остается 1 патрон. Только я или он
<tomfarr> надо какорды посомтреть
<artus> блиннн, а тееперь даавай вспоминай кто там был в топе среди репсиполнителей-групп в 2-5 годах
<artus> tomfarr,
<tomfarr> в каких годах?
<artus> хоочу вспомнить одну песнююю а не помню нифигаааа
<artus> со второго по пятый
<artus> нулевых естесно
<tomfarr> русский?
<artus> угууу
<tomfarr> ДЕцл, Смоки Мо, Михей, Каста(вроде), ЛИгалайз был, мальчишник уже сдох к тому времени, кого еще помню?
<artus> многоточие вродее, ща буду проверять
<tomfarr> ой многотоииие я их вообще терпетьт не
<artus> не, вроде не они
<tomfarr> й да то-то еще ванильный ьыл
<tomfarr> я вернулся
<tomfarr> а то блин зашен на #ubuuntu-ru гляжу какая-то зловещая тишина
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если кусок текста гуглу скормить?
<tomfarr> То он будет сытым
<artus> tomfarr, решил разбавить зловещесть? ))
<tomfarr> смысля?
<artus> ушел, пришел, сказал что на бунтуру тишина, а мы где сидим? :D
<tomfarr> посмотри повмимательней на ссылку
<artus> tomfarr, чет смотрю я ролики этого персонажа и понимаю что он просто убогий.
<artus> tomfarr, ааа, ыыыы
<tomfarr> Я еще одного нашел, чуть менее убогого
<tomfarr> тоже текст не готовит
<tomfarr> https://youtu.be/5wg8xHDkY20
<artus> да причем тут текст. персонаж линукс видел со стороны, как и бсд и все остальное, зато рассуждалка каак включилась -- фиг выключиш
<JohnDoe_71Rus> смотришь ролики, набиваешь рейтинг. ему за рекламу капает
<artus> да нихрена ему не капает :D
<tomfarr> у меня эдблок
<artus> даже ликтричество не отобьет :) и да, я без ублока в интернеты не хожу :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ему капает + к просмотру. от рейтинга просмотров пользователя меняются расценки на показ рекламы в его роликах
<tomfarr> дык мыж дизлайкаем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в ютубе, прямоугольнички прям на изображении, эдблок не убирает
<artus> ммм, нет 2х к подписчиков, в среднем 200 просмотров на ролике - он ни в хрен не вперся ни одной партнерке :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, внезапно убирает все ))
<artus> иии какие такие прямоугольчики?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> полупрозрачные прямоугольники прям на видео. при наведении мышой в углу появляется круглый крестик закрыть
<artus> чет я совсем ленивый стал, прежде чем ресайзить системный винт сделал 3 бекапа :D всего винта, и раскидал по трем дискам :D один юсб :D пряям вот совсем не хочетцо снова сетапить и настраивать  систему если чегото не так пойдет :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нету такого, все режетцо ублоком накорню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://socprka.ru/blog/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/kak-ubrat-reklamu-v-yutube-pri-prosmotre.jpg
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, я понял о чем ты, я к тому что они вырезаютцо и их нету. а капает не за показ, гугл уже давно за просто показ не дает ничего, капает за жамки и остальные хренамки
<artus> ну и этот олень отродясь не наберет аудиторию таких же особей чтоб ему начали оплачивать партнерки :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я про то, что жамка у юзера с большим просмотром дороже. а вы ему просмотры набиваете
<artus> ленстра перевернулся на другой бочек :D восне ворочаетцо видать)
<artus> лана, ушел в ребут
<artus> чет раком залил на флешку бунту, непроситалась инсталяха :( эххх, щаа бумс тестить чем еще можно запилить)
<artus> andrex, ану харош дрыхнуть нигадяй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты в нее паялом потыкай
<artus> нуу я обычно держал в виртуалке виртуальный винт-эмулятор юсб хоста, чтоб напрямую прокидывать флехи в вбокс, ну и мона было их тестить перед ребутом. нооо мать другая, под новый уид генерить лень. ультраисо под рукой нету, качать тоже лень. эт под лин
<artus> ухой cat *.iso > /dev/sd* (* четотам) все просто
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, кстати, в качестве питала для паяльника бп от планшетки которой я подпаял usb маму, вобщем у меня теперь блин usb удлинитель длинной метра 3 :D ии даже начхать на падения на такой длинне, 2 ампера заглаза всему будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот это я неасилил
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, что именно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прокидывание бутявой флешки в коробку
<artus> дык там винт-символьная ссылка на определенный usb порт делаетцо нулевого размера, и маунтиш в вбоксе его к нужной виртуалке. ставиш с нее загрузку и прям тестиш все что хошшш не отходя от кассы )
<artus> помоему в одну строку делаетцо
<Admin1488> artus: О вернулся, ты где пропадал? Говорили тебя два года не будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот года 2 назад опять тестил бутявую флешку и не получилось
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, http://itbc.kiev.ua/how-to-boot-from-usb-in-virtualbox/ воот держи )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да читал я в хелпах. не взлетело
<artus> Admin1488, всее, 2 года перерыва на винде было, по причине тотальной лени, натягиваю сейчас бунту, даа, внезавно бунту а не дебиан :D подтяну свой конфиг вичатика и буду теперь туть флудяторством заниматцо :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и хост у меня lubuntu а не окна
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, дык очепятка гдето наверно. работаить
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, дык теже яйса )
<artus> я под линухой первый раз и делал)
<Admin1488>  artus::-D.
<artus> блин, последний раз на бунте я сидел на 11.04 :)
<artus> потом был онли дебиан )
<Admin1488> Убунту норм)
<Admin1488> мне нравится она няшная
<Admin1488> я на нее с генту пришел
<artus> Admin1488, серьезно? внезапно 2 меня 5.10 даже диск есть :D я его тогда у каноникла заказал когда с 5.04 познеакомился :) ну это было после щупаний слаки, мандривы и красношапки, после фрибсд :D
<Admin1488> пользуясь случаем задам вопрос,
<Admin1488> Парни установил ОТРС связл его с ад, но почему- то пользователь не может авторизоваться, хотя учетки подсосались, вот ошибка
<Admin1488> Внимание, пользователь аутентифицировался, в БД OTRS отсутствуют данные о нем!! Возможно этот пользователь недействительный.
<artus> Admin1488, ааа, шеф фсе пропаалооо :D
<Admin1488> artus: Серьезно)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну так, данные отсутствуют
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, http://www.unixcomp.net/content/27-virtualbox-linux-ubuntu-1204-zagruzka-s-vneshnego-usb-hdd-ili-flash
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, кароче sudo vboxmanage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/usb.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sdc :D
<Admin1488> ohnDoe_71Rus:  Ну я же говорю учетки есть,
<Admin1488> и возможно он так считает потому-что они не в его базе ... что логично исходя из сообщения
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит логично добавить в базу
<artus> ииии будет у меня мой любимый третьий гномег ^_^ теперячее
<Admin1488> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну как бы она есть
<Admin1488> ты пишешь чтобы просто написать ?
<Admin1488> я же говорю есть внешняя субд по лдап
<Admin1488> и читается нормально
<Admin1488> Он должен при первом логине создавать у себя в бд аналог с лдап
<Admin1488> но не делает этого
<artus> Admin1488, саботаж? а в логи ничего разве не сыпетцо?
<artus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QYRO2Ybsdc чет как-то инсталяха в кальке прикольнее. правда 32 гига под линуху это упоротость отродясь больше 6ти гигов не жрала. и это с кешем апт за 3 года
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: если туда напихать игрушет типа flight gear то можно и 100 гигов забить
<artus> мы же про систему в корне говорим. нафига игрушки в корень ложить? для этого есть хомяк на отдельном винте
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот фиг, оно в usr ставится
<artus> в хренюзер :) если у тебя чето в юзер ставитцо - значит ты что-то не так делаеш :D мааксимум в /opt :D ито туда можно замаунтить директорию хомяка и не парить моск )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще можно вспомнить старый добрый freedroid
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: https://packages.debian.org/stretch/all/flightgear-data-base/filelist
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://packages.debian.org/stretch/all/flightgear-data-models/filelist
<artus> ну если уж оно такое гогноо, то всегда можно сделать символьную сцылко /usr/share/games на /home/*/games
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а рута в хом не надо символьнуть? за компанию
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а что тебя смущает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> програмулины тоже туда все кидают. замучаешься символять все подряд
<andrex> и тут тыкаются
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, я тебе еще раз говорю,  у меня система отродясь не кушала больше чем 6 гигов , с чисткой кеша apt - 4.6 в среднем. хомяк на отдельном разделе . и система которая 3 года жила и засералась чем только можно во время тестов
<artus> так что я не знааю чего надо такое вытворять чтоб не хватило 8м гигов отданых под линуху под корень
<artus> andrex, ататааа!!!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот еще. мастеринг DVD ностиелей
<artus> а что с ним?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно пишет в /tmp а оно обычно на разделе /root если никто ручками не шевелил. и процесс мастеринга запросто кушает 4 гига
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а потом еще может забыть прибить проект
<artus> эмм, а чем ты мастеринг делаеш?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ой, да банально в k3b писал авишки на dvd
<artus> кароче кеды гавно :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она сначала образ делает, потом его пишет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не уверен что именно кеды. так походу любая писалка делать будет
<artus> схренали?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну попробуй понаблюдай
<Admin1488> artus: Admin1488, саботаж? а в логи ничего разве не сыпетцо?
<Admin1488> да тоже самое что и на вебе, ток иначе написано)
<artus> нуу вопервых я каак то последний раз на болванки писал лет так 10 тому .... и каак то не пойму вообще необходимости это делать по причине того что они адин фиг уныло помирают )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дажев консоли ты сначала сформируешь образ, потом будешь его писать. логично чот формируется оно в /tmp
<Admin1488> Короч потом я к вам с вопросом, а то вы тут Воркуете) и я невпопад
<JohnDoe_71Rus> AD сложная тема, я вообще не в курсе
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, genisoimage -f -v -J -o mycd.iso /mnt/somedisk/temp формирует оно там где ты скажеш ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, а проги, так исторически сложилось настроены говорить - делай в /tmp
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для того /tmp и заведено
<artus> и если уж ты прям весь такой по работе завязан с засеранием темпа - то проблумы замаунтить в него фстабом пол терабайта чтоб хоть засратцо вообще не вижу ))
<artus> ну даавай же смотреть на среднестатестического пользователя которому болванки на в хрен не уперлись писать, и который мегасимулятор который будет упорото в юзр ставитцо а не в хомяк - ставить не будет ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> опят же "/tmp а оно обычно на разделе /root если никто ручками не шевелил. "
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну я был таким пользователем, и болванки писал лет 5 назад. и симулятор этот ставил
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, темп у тебя там где ты его при установке создал. если у тебя специфические задачи - при сетапе ты всегда можеш указать что и где у тебя будет для твоих нужд )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и у меня проект не завершался, потому что в темпе места не хватало
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, кстати да, tmp как бе вообще имеет ограниченный размер, такшта засрав его под завязку систему не положиш)
<andrex> O_o болванки
<andrex> O_O
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: ну так и давай, про статистического пользователя. который при установке системы хорошо если /home на отдельный раздел выделит. а ставит apt-get install или того проще, тыкая в синаптике или СофтварЦентре
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не будет он заморачиватся с подмонтированием, пока не клюнет
<andrex> да и нефиг рядовым пользователям сидеть в лине
<andrex> у них есть винда пусть там страдают
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, он в софстварценте твой симулятор не найдет, зависимости не подтянет, и хрен его вообще запустит даже если место позволит ;D
<artus> andrex, ты прикинь. я щаа бубунту себе ставлю, на ней жить буду, каак тебе ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> найдет. оно в репах лежит
<artus> лежит в репах не равно - поставитцо и взлетит :D
<andrex> artus: ну живи а че дебиан?
<artus> там мног очего лежит :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но место засреь
<andrex> у меня ток в виртуалке валяется 164
<artus> воот она самая сейчас с гномо и будет ставитцо)
<andrex> нууу гномо был норм до какойто версии
<andrex> до 3 20 чтоле
<andrex> потом сломали)
<andrex> мату ставь)
<artus> что именно сломали?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да все сломали, сволочи
<artus> потыкал в вбоксе - ниче вроде не отломано)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гном не торт
<andrex> дане помню уже
<andrex> но чето там наколбасили и я на него забил
<artus> гном тортищеее
<andrex> artus: https://i.imgur.com/etDOk5n.png
<artus> ггг, тебя смотрю прям порвало? :D
<artus> чего это ты на хакинтош ломанулся?
<andrex> шупаю
<artus> а смысл?
<artus> я еще могу понять брать мак железку чтоб натянуть линь :) но...
<andrex> на работе один придурок сказал что ему для создания какойто фигни нужен мак)
<artus> лопатой по е... ну ты понял :)
<andrex> да
<artus> чем оргументировал?
<andrex> я даже фз
<andrex> я просто смеясь пошел от него)
<andrex> ппц программист  от бога емае
<artus> он еще даже не звукач? ну тогда кованым саапогом по ееее :D
<artus> иии 5й ребут в надежде что флешка заведетцо :D
<andrex> да мне пофиг пусть жрет кактус я ему эту фигню воткну) начальству я уже сказал что он дибил
<artus> тест
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Failed!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> брать мак железо что бы натянуть линь? деньги на ветер
<artus> ооо, нормм, с буквами фсе путем
<artus> andrex: сдублирй последнюю фразу, эмпати ее вопросиками напечатала ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: вот еще реальный юрезкейс как забить место на руте.
<andrex> да мне пофиг пусть жрет кактус я ему эту фигню воткну) начальству я уже сказал что он дибил
<andrex> cat /dev/urandom > /shlak
<artus> каароооче, в который раз убеждаюсь что все писалки загрузчиков на флушки - поделия ракоруких ущербов.  5ть софтин, и ниодна не осилила сделать бутабельную флешку с бунтой. только cat в виртуалке на /dev/sdb проканал
<andrex> забивай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поставить виртуалбокс и за 5 лет наберется всяких ядер, хидеров и прочей хрени. потому что, удивительно, старые перестанут удалятся при апдейте
<andrex> запретить апдейт ведер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> простой юзер не знает такого. да и несекурно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я просто вытащил в ноуте винт, воткнул флешку и воткнул вторую флешку с нетинстал. и поставил бубунту на флешку. теперь у меня переносная бубунта
<artus> andrex: а послать его в пешее эротическое с аргументацией что втыкать хакинтош подсудное дело и пусть извращаетцо у себя дома не ?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: а есть более элегантное решение, ливка со сквашфс, всегда свежая, всегда чистая, и если че есть доки с которыми работал , ну и изменения )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> решение не элегантное, ибо жрет памяти
<artus> сфигли жрет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а у меня реально 200 метров памяти занято свежий стол и все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а кула оно твою сквашфс и ливку грузить будет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *куда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в оперативу
<artus> нед, оно его маунтит в систему )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> короче, твоя ливка не заведется на 512 метрах, а моя заведется
<andrex> artus: а я ему флеху заделаю ща и псть там извращается
<andrex> он ваще какойто кулибин самодеятель)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и файлики если что в /home удобно подкинуть
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: эммм, заведетцо какраз ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как раз нет. пробуй. о результатах расскажешь
<andrex> береш короче и ставиш на флешку и везде все заведется особено если урезать хлам
<artus> и при работе есть 2 варианта работы, чисто ливка, и ливка с сохранением работы) иногда бывает )
<andrex> ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: я про это и говорю
<artus> да ненадо мне расказывать, я сам лично ручками делал. и под сохранки выделял 3 гига места на флешке
<artus> и ваще она у меня мультизагрузочная была)(
<andrex> а я pxe мульти бут делаю все никак не сделаю
<andrex> хочу замудрить чтобы тупо образ кинул или файлы с него и эта фигня его подхватила сама и добавила в список
<andrex> когдато хард так делал)
<andrex> но лень побеждает
<andrex> и так не хочса
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: и да, сколько у тебя будет установленная система весить и сколько будет ливка весить)  и всегда под рукой инсталяха))
<artus> а так не спорю, линь не венда, на внешнем хдд красота )
<artus> andrex: ext4 или btrfs ?
<artus> ато как то не знаю тенденций нынешних. с учетом установки на ссд
<artus> блин, я еще спать не ложился :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: жила на 8 гиговой флехе, полтора гига на свап отрезан был
<artus> нафига свап на флешке? ))
<artus> хотя.. но полтора гигааа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без него но тупит
<artus> ну начнем с того что рабочая система на флешке вообще ущербное понятие
<artus> усб диск еще куда ни шло
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: extt4 vs btrfs ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не помню, возможно даже ext3
<artus> нененеее, такой даунгрейд нам никчему))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> щаз на винде, так что не могу конкретно посмотреть
<andrex> ну смотря какая флешка)
<artus> я сейчас вообще в инсталяторе убунты :D
<andrex> если норм флеха такая на гигов 60 за тыщ 5ть и со скоростью как у ссд) то норм)
<andrex> у меня живет бунта на флехе
<artus> andrex: и стоимостью как карман :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :) микроСД 10 класса в ридере усб3.0
<andrex> так таскаю ченить гденить починять) или тупо посидеть за чьим нить компом
<andrex> нее сд карты гувно
<andrex> и картридеры к ним еще хуже
<andrex> ппц оно долго ставится
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: и помрет она через неделю )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уже год живет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> месяц плотно каждый день на работе в ней сидел
<artus> и все это время на нее чето пишетцо? прикоольнооо
<artus> до чего техника дошла
<andrex> серожа привед
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если тыкнуть в usb30 еще быстрей получается
<andrex> неа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да. одна флешка в одном ридере, в usb30 чуть быстрей получается
<andrex> нет
<andrex> у 10 класса 10 mb/s скорость
<andrex> у usb 2.0 даже больше пропускная способность
<artus> адин фиг ссд в usb3 всем втащит :D
<andrex> да
<andrex> может 400 метров выдать
<artus> но зачем непонятно )))
<andrex> ну вдух сата кончились)
<andrex> https://i.imgur.com/tv4NMz8.png тормозняя
<artus> у меня засаадаа. марвеловский контроллер сата3 не кажет смарт ((( а интеловский только сату2 имеет. но зато на ней рейд собирает. но мне он нафиг ненужен
<andrex> ух тыж меть killing floor 2
<andrex> нада было выделить ядра 2 + ht на эту шнягу
<artus> andrex: чего с ним? у меня в стиме есть такое?
<artus> оно под линь ? ему больше проц или видявка надо?
<andrex> ну первый был в стиме второй фз
<andrex> под линь
<andrex> был
<andrex> да оо мелко требовательное дае на hd интела пойдет
<andrex> но у тя там ксеон без встройеной графики еш) такшто думаю твое шелезо потащит
<artus> нуу у меня gt440, а она не слишком и але
<andrex> и да в стиме ток под винду зараза
<andrex> может портанут
<andrex> хех ему gts250 хватает
<andrex> артусь вернися)
<andrex> гадский трус
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habrastorage.org/files/3cf/265/07f/3cf26507f4d04480ab2b100b8b07745e.png В Новосибирске улица Катодная пересекает улицу Анодную.
<artus> тест
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Понг понг понг...
<andrex> artus: куда убегал
<artus> да не убегал, натянул систему, а что, отвалился нафиг мой аватар?
<andrex> нет с канала вышел
<artus> давное?
<andrex> со всех
<andrex> ))
<andrex> ну час назад
<artus> по ходу эмпати настолько ущербна что и меня не пустила, и знцу пролюбила :D
<artus> нооо уже я в вичатике))
<andrex> нафиг те эмпатя?
<andrex> аа
<andrex> ))
<andrex> можно было вичатик воткнуть и конфиг подкинуть))
<andrex> в инсталятор то))
<andrex> или ленива?
<artus> я же на ливке сидел )) а конфиг вичатика в дропбоксе был
<andrex> а у меня ток 40 процентов проверки диска у макосятины
<artus> уже бутнулся в систему, ииии  вопрссссс
<andrex> дак в лифкетоже можно ставить проги в рамдиск
<artus> каакого хрена у меня гном екстеншны не видят версию гнома и не показывают включалки
<andrex> вооо
<andrex> пошло поехало))
<artus> да в половую щель  еще чет ставить
<artus> ииии меня бесит ресайз на средней кнопкееееее, вместо правой
<artus> andrex:  и что это таакоооеее????? Диск /dev/ram15: 64 MiB, 67108864 байтов, 131072 секторов
<artus> Единицы измерения: секторов из 1 * 512 = 512 байтов
<andrex> ну вот любись теперь с этим всем)))
<artus> Размер сектора (логический/физический): 512 байт / 4096 байт
<artus> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<artus> ляя, стоило оставить вас на 2 года - сломали ваще все что дорого было, нигадяиии
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тебе ж сказали, поломали все в гноме3
<andrex> пфф рамдяск)
<artus> ииихххх 15!!!!!!!!!!!
<artus> что это за новшество?
<andrex> да фз с ссистемдой приплыло видать)
<andrex> я раньше както не замечал)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: нууу все же остальное таакое уныыылоееее :(
<andrex> а какже коробка пеквм и прочие))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> БолженОС , с нескучными обоями
<JohnDoe_71Rus> меня ласточка устраивает
<artus> andrex: хочууу одной кнопкой штоб фсе работало)
<andrex> жди)
<andrex> будет те сто пятьсот кнопак
<JohnDoe_71Rus> напиши сам. это опенсорц, детка
<andrex> ядро видать так соберать стали
<andrex> вот че я думать
<andrex> про /dev/ram*
<artus> не, ну меня прооосто в гноме оочень прут виртуальные столы. ну прям уух как удобственно. да и вообще концепция в принципе - ннахрен все свистопердельные кнопашки , от лукавого. но блин, его же сначаала надо настроить, а уже
<artus> потом от лукавого :D
<andrex> artus: grep DEV_RAM /boot/config-`uname -r`
<artus> andrex: нее, я сначала окосевшим глазом грешным делом решил что оно мне ядра замаунтило в фс, их 12 и было сильно похоже, но потом понял что что-то тут не так
<artus> artus@bunta:~/data/Dropbox/backup$ grep DEV_RAM /boot/config-`uname -r`
<artus> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y
<artus> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16
<artus> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=65536
<artus> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_DAX=y
<artus> че, воткнуть ему n?
<artus> ну эть я потом разберусь
<andrex> да колличество хотябы измени) или да
<andrex> а то у тя 16 штук их))
<andrex> и нафиг они его в ядро вкорячили то?
<andrex> можно было модулем
<andrex> вот индусы
<andrex> или ваще выкинуть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чего это за фигня? для чего нужна
<artus> ой, можно подумать кто-то пересобирает ядра :D как по мне так народ давно на это забил)
<andrex> ваще ramfs есть
<andrex> для этого дела
<andrex> да полюбому патчи кляпают ито не всегда и конфиг старый мучают по кругу
<artus> да какие там конфиги. я вон каак собирал последний раз ядро готу так в 10-11м, тааак и забыл это благополучно
<artus> дааже скрипт по сборке наваял, ахтаматизировал, а нафига непонятно :D
<andrex> ваще повыкидывать это все оставить ток tmpfs
<artus> в рамфс :D
<andrex> или zram какойнить или еще чего)
<andrex> 58 процентов
<andrex> ну ппц я так состарюсь и помру
<artus> ой чую я чейчас настроююю, вторые сутки не спамши и под второй бутылкой портера :D и это я еще вспомнил что у меня джин недопитый. ссааамое оно чинить сломаную бунту :D
<artus> фигасе, уже 2 часа дня O_o
<andrex> фигасе уже 8 вечера
<andrex> artus: а память у тя какая? ecc или обычная домашняя))
<artus> ецц с корекцией
<andrex> ну норм)
<andrex> тобиш мать тащит ее) а она дешевше у нас чем простая)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у него память на органике
<artus> она еще и в трипле работаить )
<andrex> думаю e5 2670 взять 2 штуки и  мать под это дело
<andrex> решил не колупаться с 1150
<artus> да ну, обычные десктопы собирать - нунафиг по деньгам, адин фиг производительность сольют :D
<artus> andrex: ммммм, на какие задачи?
<artus> будеш стойку собирать на ней?
<andrex> а на всякие
<andrex> может даже vps водыму
<andrex> а играцо не играцо я
<andrex> )
<artus> andrex: воткнуть esxi , пробросить на игрушки железно видяху и нужные порты, а на остальное пусть в недрах шевелятцо виртуалки ))
<andrex> ну такто да
<artus> andrex: че не игратцо, ты и игратцо смагеш полноценно)
<andrex> ну круть че 32 потока будет)
<artus> я вона игралси с виртуализацией, последний солидворкс пробрасывал на телефон :D правда с кссеном ))
<andrex> а моща никогда не лишние)
<andrex> вдруг война а уменя мощей нет)
<artus> а так то на esxi жифорсы и невидии прокидывал хардварно, в танках 140 фпс выдавало :D
<andrex> а в танки не играю
<artus> andrex: угуу, главное упсс поболее)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.avito.ru/tula/nastolnye_kompyutery/server_dell_poweredge_2950_771553559 не?
<artus> andrex: я про возможность, в качестве бенчмарка)
<andrex> нуу да
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет
<andrex> ты ваще не вкури))
<andrex> л
<andrex> почти
<andrex> это не  ящик это название камня)
<andrex> а сервер этот не айс)
<andrex> у артуса круче получился)
<andrex> хоть и не сервер как бы)
<andrex> о 65 перцентов
<artus> че не сервер, x5670 с гипертрейдингом 12 ядер и не напрягаясь гонитцо на воздухе до 4.5
<artus> на хорошем воздухе 4.8 :D
<artus> да абасратцо можно, в синебенче он один выдает как 2  e5-2660
<artus> :D
<andrex> а если их разогнать? ))))
<artus> а я не уверен что на 2011 сильно гонятцо
<andrex> гонятсо
<andrex> мать ток норм нада
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я к тому что такие игрушки можно отхватить
<artus> ну епт, можно и двухголовую мать взять :D
<andrex> причем на некоторых прям из коропки норм гонятся даже без танцев с бубнами
<artus> но не спорю, 2011 это свежее поколение, но учти что у меня каак бе старичек который может дать просратцо последним не топовым камешкам по цене комплекта - мама-проц стоящим раза в 4ре больше ))
<andrex> интел чет кста сдувается последний проц 7 ревизии чет не шибко от ская оторвался)
<artus> а про топовые я даже не смотрю, ибо ценник только для задротов )))
<andrex> ну да там по 100 к с лишним
<andrex> это ппц)
<artus> ну смотри, у меня у товарища системник ценницом в 8к зелени.  а толку :D да, он ему вышел практически за бесценок, ноооо толку он говорит с него ниикаакогоо :)
<andrex> угу
<andrex> да просто кучабрендовой фигни
<artus> он когдато наварочаную квадру ценой в 2.5 косаря зелени купил за 20$ :D каак неерабочую. только потому что у нее резюк по входу отвалился и она не определялась :D
<artus> * я про невидию квадру
<andrex> я както бп видел какойто корсаровский чтоли. тотже самый тока без наклеек, от произвдителя стоил на 2 штуки дешевле)
<artus> адын раз ткнул паяльником иии профит )
<andrex> вот так вот они наживаются) балончик краски купил наклейк прилепил и цену загнул)
<andrex> и надпись какуюнить мега пега голд 80+ квазе хрень)
<andrex> знакомая за 200 штук покупала комп ну еще по старом курсу) в рублях) я сидел и ржал) нафига?
<andrex> тогда можно былоза тыщ 30 собрать нормальный ящик) за 70 ваще ящик уже покруче а дальше смысла нет
<andrex> в принципе и щас можно за 30 50 собрать норм конфиг
<andrex> artus: а че он делает на этом зеленом монстре?
<andrex> деньги печатает которые туда вбухал?
<andrex> там наверное 6 штук titan z и 16 ссд по 2 тера каждый и проц который еще не вышел))
<artus> да он и не вбухивал по сути. он на радиорынке в свое время работал, вобщем ему прям совсем задаром досталось :D
<andrex> и 2 плокпитания по полтора киловата))
<artus> гамаит :D
<artus> ну я конечно ржу с нег7о, гигабитка проведена в квартиру, а нафига - а потому что блин у него гигабит дешевле чем у меня сотка :(
<andrex> нууу какойто де богатый комп внучка продал ибо тот задолбал просиживать учебу за ним в кс 1.6
<andrex> уу у меня гигабитка тыщ 5ть стоить будет наверное
<andrex> а стока 800 р))
<andrex> да и нафиг она нужна если сервера ингда и 100 не отдают
<artus> ой, я прохлопал ушами когда он предлагал промышленную точку доступаа, на полторы штуки абонентов по цене галимого тплинка забрать. чувак неотбил дупля и впарил ее хотя я говорил что заберуу
<artus> andrex: хош поржать ? у него гигабит стоит у прова 100 грн в месяц
<andrex> хм
<artus> причем реальная скорость по замерам выше 860 мегабит
<artus> с учетом на потери и служебку - гдето так и будет
<andrex> ну нам видимо с тобой ток за 100 к покупать железку и сидеть довольными)
<andrex> мне пров предлагал я чет отказался)
<artus> andrex: каак глянуть версию гномошела :D я пока пьян хочу фсе починить :D
<artus> нуу каак пьян, пока не отрублюсь в сон :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: apt-get и ключик
<andrex> кавоо
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: шутник :D
<artus> нее, я не спорююю, но я не поомнюююю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<artus> хотя , апте кеш полиси
<andrex> gnome-session --version
<artus> помнююю
<artus> andrex: хрен там
<andrex> gnome-shell --version
<artus> apt-cache policy gnome-session
<artus> gnome-session:
<artus>   Установлен: 3.18.1.2-1ubuntu1.16.04.2
<artus>   Кандидат:   3.18.1.2-1ubuntu1.16.04.2
<artus> двоешниг
<artus> ye bkb nfr
<artus> ну или так
<artus> чет уменя каакая то переходная нерабочая весия
<andrex> а ты репы подрубил остальные?
<andrex> которые там extra чето там
<artus> хз, ниче пока не врубал, за буду апатцо
<artus> если не сломаю ничего
<artus> ща на 3.2 прыгну
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кандидат в двоешники
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а виртуалки у тебя на чем?
<artus> ммм, ты кому? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а у кого тут виртуалки есть
<artus> у любого, тут половина ботов в виртуалках ))
<andrex> а оно и там не шибко ушло вперед
<JohnDoe_71Rus> esxi сервер?
<andrex> это гипервизор
<andrex> двоечник
<andrex> к примеру у вмвари есть
<andrex> итд
<artus> хренасиии, апт и такое уже умеет Ход выполнения: [ 14%] [###########.............................................................]
<SergeyIT> давно уж
<SergeyIT> привет
<rapidsp> глас из криокамеры :)
<artus> rapidsp: агааа, я же тогой, пару лет не сидел на десктопе свежем :D
<artus> оуу, ща у меня закончитцо место в корне :D чеет я не подрасчитал :D
<artus> а норм , 2.5 метра, и снова 60 :D
<rapidsp> все равно во всех мануалах apt-get )))
<rapidsp> и куча людей не познает дзена от апта :)
<artus> так, я мануалы читаю когда не получаетцо LD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто то тут распинался, зачем много места на рут выделять )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: а норм, это я просто 3х гиговый архив хотел открыть в мц :D
<artus> /dev/sda2        7,6G         5,4G  1,9G           75% /
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: наманааа, заведу темп в раме и будет ништяк, адин фиг рама больше чем раздел под корень :D
<andrex> да
<andrex> ваще всякий шлак в рам
<artus> rapidsp: не, ну маало ли чего там навыдумывали, мне нраитцаааа :) приятные удивляшки)
<andrex> ибо нечего тут)
<artus> я правда такие прогрес бары костылями организовывал, ноо радаваить )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как заведешь темп в раме, открой архив на 5 гигов )
<andrex> Nexus_1991rus: плодишся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> год раскупорки )
<andrex> да он не юзал ее почти ващето)
<andrex> такшто тут больше)
<andrex> хмм странно кто говорил что апт пробелы не понимает
<andrex> все понимает
<andrex> правда заменяет их чемто типо %
<andrex> %3a
<andrex> вот так
<andrex> кто то нексусом пантуется
<andrex> пиксель уже а не нексус)
<andrex> за 55 тыш
<andrex> ну наbu)
<andrex> ой)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> совсем мордыры распаясались
<andrex> ну я пятый брал за 15)
<andrex> а тут на те)
<artus> мваахахааа, йа был бы не йа если бы не починил ^_^
<linxon> http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/16/1122/h_1479820787_3341293_1b18b596f4.png
<artus> боты зло )
<artus> тякссс, а гнома становитцо все сьедобнее исьедобнее обрастая екстеншнами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все необходимое должно быть изкаропки
<artus> нууу, все необходимое должно быть из своего гита и подтягиватцо одним скриптом :D
<andrex> а вот теперь меня с разморозкой для дев обновлений теперь еще одна вкладка вот че значит вечно лазить в конфиг)))
<SergeyIT> чего ставите?
<artus> ужее ничего, я уже откинулся на спину и просто мышкой елозю :D
<SergeyIT> устал? )
<artus> пакада. систему поставил, ирку воткнул, более мение настроил, мона расслабитцо)
<SergeyIT> я вчера лубунту 17.04 с lxqt поставил, помучался
<artus> так, я не понял, оно уже 17й версии есть? O_o
<artus> я же тооолько 16 натянул
<rapidsp> бета же
<andrex> да
<andrex> Nexus_1991rus: иди чинись уже
<SergeyIT> альфа
<SergeyIT> только вот с бубном ставилась... груб не хотел ставиться и еще ломал что-то
<andrex> да у меня мир там не взлетел ваще в виртуалке
<andrex> такшто я обиделся
<SergeyIT> мир рано еще
<andrex> нуу вайланд пахаеть
<andrex> правда через одно место
<SergeyIT> не пробовал еще
<andrex> SergeyIT: https://dot.kde.org/2015/12/18/first-plasma-wayland-live-image
<andrex> еще какието лифки видел с ним по мновее)
<artus> <artus> каарочеее, каак была убунта говном после 11.04 - таак и осталась
<artus> <artus> хватило дистапгрейда и репута чтоб она нахрен померла и больше не загрузилась
<artus> сюдаа
<andrex> даже так
<andrex> 22:15:51 +andrex | ))
<artus> да она  наатолько феерически зациклилась в попытке стартануть иксы и тухнуть, что даже в tty не пускает
<andrex> 22:15:55 +andrex | фз у мну живая
<artus> карочи онли дебьян. думал мож исправились, ааа нихренаа
<andrex> а грохни ксы через режим востановления) или параметр nox вроде
<andrex> может конфиг или дровишки сломлись)
<artus> 14я нормальная, сидел на ней, но блин, неужто одна на 10ть вертий адекватная (((
<artus> andrex, прибил ксорг, доозвездыы
<artus> и даже на старое ядро пробовал хрен там
<artus> по ходу рукожопы все что можно сломали
<artus> нада в топик прибить чтоб народ бубнту не ставил :D
<linxon> [17:16:43] <artus> да она  наатолько феерически зациклилась в попытке стартануть иксы и тухнуть, что даже в tty не пускает
<linxon> похож на баг при испольовании драйвера nouveau
<artus> linxon, а вот хрен там, нова выпилена еще до первого старта иксов и поставлены с оффсайта через sgfxi gjcktlybt lhfqdthf
<andrex> нува давно в блеклисте сидит
<artus> *последние драйвера
<linxon> меня несколько раз бесило то, что на каком-то ноуте во время установки гигтег она зависала
<linxon> причем, судя по индикатору HDDLED окончательно
<linxon> уже потом, если удавалось установить, нужно было грузиться с установленной и скорее ставить проприетарщину ^^\
<linxon> artus: это в убунту она выпилена?
<linxon> разве?
<linxon> 14ю04 вроде она используется
<linxon> короче беда
<artus> linxon, я после инстала системы даже не логинился в иксы, сразу тушил гдм и инсталил проприетарщину. и радовался до первого ребута :(
<andrex> @mode +b nexsus*!*@*
<linxon> ай
<andrex> @mode +b nexus*!*@*
<andrex> надоел
<andrex> @mode -b nexsus*!*@*
<andrex> воть так)
<andrex> а то 4 штуки уже
<andrex> и все летають
<SergeyIT> artus, а зачем проприетарщины наставил?
<linxon> чтобы заработало
<artus> SergeyIT, затем что нову унылое говняшко
<artus> не, ну в консольке печатать может и да, но вот фуллхд в браузерке - это оно обсераетцо
<linxon> хз чего она зависает
<linxon> вроде писали, что во время работы забивает память по гланды
<linxon> на ливке браузер невозможно было запустить
<linxon> запустил, подождал минуту, две и все
<SergeyIT> у меня нуво
<linxon> ауменя интел :(
<artus> linxon, нууу, на прогоне оно всего полтора гига гоняло, а с видево в браузере 3
<artus> SergeyIT, сереж, нуу там быыли нюансы которыем меня бесили дико и поэтому я нуву сразу отмел. может на моей карте оно так, но суть в том что нафиг надо :) и производительность в нуве не даже рядом не стоит с проприэтарными)
<andrex> да он упал
<linxon> сергей покинул убунту
<linxon> перешел на генту
<andrex> у него шелезяки старые неначем генту коноплять)
<andrex> кста торвальд заколебал ядра клепать с парой патчей)
<andrex> с
<SergeyIT> test
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Failed!
<andrex> @unban *!*@162.243* *!*@5.8.213.140
<ubuntuhelp> (unban [<channel>] [<hostmask>]) -- Unbans <hostmask> on <channel>. If <hostmask> is not given, unbans any hostmask currently banned on <channel> that matches your current hostmask. Especially useful for unbanning yourself when you get unexpectedly (or accidentally) banned from the channel. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<andrex> @mode -bb *!*@162.243* *!*@5.8.213.140
<andrex> ubuntuhelp: дурында
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ru.stackoverflow.com/questions/594446/%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%8C-%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BE-libavcodev-may-be-vulnerable вот фокусы
<stanislav> JohnDoe_71Rus:~>фокус в вопросе или ответе?))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фокус что огнелис своевольничает
<stanislav> может кодек?
<stanislav> у меня видео идет без проблем JohnDoe_71Rus
<stanislav> смотрит нуху и удивляется)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какое конкретно видео? флеш - у него своя фиговина. html5 - тоже кажется встроенная в браузер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот видео для которых нужна системная libavcodev
<stanislav> у тебя тоже "Мелькает первый кадр, а потом черный экран и сообщение"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мелькает кард, появляется в середине кругляшок загрузки, потом черная простыня там где было видео и текст "не удалось воспроизвести видеофайл"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а сверху, под адресной строкой вылазит сообщение огнелиса про библиотеку
<stanislav> скинь хотя бы ссылку
<stanislav> где вы смотрите эти ваши видосики)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://twitter.com/_AndyHa/status/801031712243412992?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<stanislav> JohnDoe_71Rus:~>умвр
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 16 или 14?
<stanislav> щьорт пабьери, забыл же
<stanislav> у меня не абанту
<stanislav> *убунту
<stanislav> JohnDoe_71Rus:~>сербский футбол любишь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мы все за тебя рады
<stanislav> так дело может не в лисе?
<stanislav> раз у меня нет таких фокусов, а?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> stanislav: нет. просто хотел посмотреть видос из новости. ссылка на твиттер была в новостях
<stanislav> 15 номер промазал в пустые ворота))
<stanislav> жесть
<Sergey_IT> ночки
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-23
<artus> хватит спать
<andrex> да хватит спать
<andrex> artus: че победил бубен или сдался?
<andrex> как слабаг)
<artus> andrex: Distributor ID: Debian
<artus> Description: Debian GNU/Linux 8.6 (jessie)
<artus> Release: 8.6
<artus> Codename: jessie
<andrex> слабаг) фу таким быть))
<andrex> а теперь попробуй воткнуть репы бунты туда  :D
<artus> andrex: панимашшш, для того чтоб бубунту побидить, пришлось бы чрутитцо и выковыривать из нее дравера невиди. ибо оказываетцо они там нафиг сломаны, и работают только старые. и да, эта говносистема недостойна таких плясок
<andrex> шоб все сломать нафиг
<andrex> нуу как знаеш)
<artus> эмм, и внезапно дебьян в отличии от бунты кушает почемуто 600 метров рама, а последняя полтора гига
<artus> и тупит
<artus> правда шрифты в ней поприятнее :D
<andrex> а в ней все какоето жрущее
<artus> терь останетцо репы натянуть, и облагорааживать. но летает шустренькоо :)
<artus> andrex: ааа как темы в гноме менять? ))
<andrex> спросил бомжа печеньку
<andrex> я их не менял никогда да и не юзаю гном уже
<artus> ааа, ору прям громко громкоо. под вендой, с последними дровами - тытуб  нафиг посылал в попытке играть 4k видявки. дебьян ашш со свистом запулил
<aleksei`> утра всем
<artus> и тебе времени суотк ))
<dimm> всем привет! помогите с установкой убунту на флеш-усб?
<dimm> в процессе установки выдает что файловая система в режиме "только чтение"
<UNIm95> dimm: Флешка какая? SD? Может там флажок защиты от записи поднят?
<stanislav> привет!
<stanislav> кто юзает 16.10 с амд чипом?
<stanislav> fglrx завезли?
<Admin1488> stanislav:
<Admin1488> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Admin1488> Конкретный вопрос, задавай.
<Admin1488> p.s. ну и я на него все ровно не отвечу, по релегиозным соображениям к radeon)
<artus> я п вообще про 16.10 выразился :D
<stanislav> Admin1488:~>разве не конкретный вопрос был?
<stanislav> есть fglrx или нет в 16.10?
<andrex> а че ему не быть там?
<andrex> странный вопрос вобщем0
<andrex> разве что может вердро не сожрать
<stanislav> andrex:~>у тебя 16.10?
<andrex> а нафиг оно мне
<artus> а че, ланчпад уже отменили?
<andrex> промежуточное нечто
<andrex> там все по буржуйски же))
<artus> кстати, а нафиг оно надо если можно с оффсайта поставить?
<stanislav> lol
<andrex> !sgfxi
<ubuntuhelp> Sgfxi — простой скрипт, позволяющий легко устанавливать и обновлять закрытые драйверы видеокарт. На сегодняшний день поддерживаются драйверы ATI fglrx и Nvidia. Установка: cd /usr/local/bin && wget -Nc smxi.org/sgfxi && chmod +x sgfxi && sgfxi -h
<artus> нилолкай, нету у меня атишек, я не вкурсе ваших извратов )
<andrex> хмм qemu вродь умеет атишки или нет?
<andrex> хочу поржать)
<stanislav> AMD won't support fglrx on 16.04*, period.
<stanislav> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2016-March/016315.html
<stanislav> 16.04 нет это ясно
<stanislav> скажите, есть в 16.10 или нет
<stanislav> простой вопрос жэ
<stanislav> ))
<andrex> stanislav: ваще ты ссзб
<andrex> amdgpu
<artus> stanislav, http://vasilisc.com/amd-fglrx-ubuntu-16-04 фсе, хватит с вас ))
<stanislav> для каких карт andrex?
<andrex> я то думал что атя
<stanislav> кот наплакал
<stanislav>  и все новые
<andrex> ну значит юзай закрытый
<stanislav> мущины, кто в теме?
<stanislav> не надо мне тут ссылок и трололо
<artus> нас тут трое, каак ты думаеш, кто в теме? :D
<stanislav> 38
<stanislav> какб
<stanislav> э
<artus> ну еще пять спящих, которые ваще на генте )) остальные боты :D
<andrex> какая видяха я чет не видел ваще?
<artus> andrex, ниважно жеее :D
<andrex> окромя фирмы производителя
<andrex> ))
<stanislav>  Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] RV730 XT [Radeon HD 4670]
<andrex> прекращена поддержка
<andrex> потому что древнота
<andrex> их помоему даже амд не поддерживает уже
<artus> и праальнаа :) кстати, внезапно деб на нуве прям шарашит, ашш удивлен
<andrex> ваще яб попробовал amdgpu))
<andrex> ибо драйвер от какойнить r5 240 может и подойдет
<andrex> они запарили их переименовывать))
<andrex> знакомый чувак из hd7970 помоему r9 сделал тупо перепрошив)
<andrex> и драва от нее встали
<schyuka> всем привет
<SergeyIT> проприетарных драйверов для амд больше нет, вроде как
<schyuka> виснет система когда открываю изображение в gimp с разрешением 14010х14442
<SergeyIT> может памяти не хватает?
<schyuka> драйвер дефолтный, галиум
<schyuka> оперетивной памяти 4 гб, кстати как лог проверить.
<schyuka> это нужно в иксах покопаться ?
<SergeyIT> /var/log
<SergeyIT> ~/.xsession-errors
<schyuka> openConnection: connect: Нет такого файла или каталога
<schyuka> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<schyuka> Сценарий для ibus запущен из run_im.
<artus> аррр, чет старая материнка не стартует :( вообще пичалька распечальная
<artus> и спикера нету чтоб послушать :(
<artus> зашибись. подрубил светик , первый блым включания и все, только куллерами крутит, реакции больше никакой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> питальник сильно старый?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на матерях кондеры тоже сохнут и текут
<artus> дык это мать которая у меня стояла еще неделю тому. до апгрейда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а, ты сказал "старая". может с полки достал и стряхнул 5-и летнюю пыль
<artus> нее, но таакая у меня тоже есть :D правда думаю она порабочей будет
<artus> причем и бп который с ним стаял. вобщем только в корпус другой перекинул.
<artus> нигодяйство. мож коза где, но так лень ешо сейчас выковыриваатьььь, ээхх
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а у меня под столом селерон какой то с 512 метрами сдрам стоит
<artus> угуу, валяетцо рядом дешка 2.8 но дааже на 768 метров памятью напихан ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> неее, там 512 для матери потолок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и селерон гигагерцовый,  а может и того хуже, 366
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не, 366 я тогда по апгрейду сдал.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит гигагерц с копейками
<artus> зачем оно тебе? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> во времена 10.04 запихнул под стол и подключил телевизор. делал плеер на мифтв. с тех пор под столом и стоит
<DGZ> 1
<DGZ> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ночера
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-24
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Admin1488> утро
<Admin1488> Рабочий день Леш?)
<aleksei`> ну да
<aleksei`> как же иначе?
<Admin1488> )
<aleksei`> надо деньгу зарабатывать, семью кормить
<Admin1488> солидарен
<Kinder-Pingvi> привет всем. Есть живые? :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Kinder-Pingvi: !ask
<Kinder-Pingvi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Ne0S> :-D
<artus> туц
<artus> аррр, так, годный шрифт кирилический умеющий для терминала скажитеее
<artus> о, вроди фира нормм
<artus> ну вернее не так стремно :D
<tagezi> huck нормальный
<tagezi> хотя если ты там всякую фигню читаешь, то наверное не очень
<tagezi> русский он вроде не поддерживает
<artus> во, liberation mono пайдеть )
<artus> да мне в терминалку, и чтоб вичатик был адекватный)
<tagezi> аааа
<tagezi> хак хорошь для кода
<artus> нуу эт чутка позже. а пока надо в терминалке красивость навести :D
<Kinder-Pingvi> Товарищи. А какой демон/утилита используется в убунте для синхронизации времени когда интернет доступе7*
<artus> нтпдата
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, [/home/artus]% cat .zshrc G ntp
<artus> alias datentp='sudo ntpdate -bs ntp.time.in.ua'
<Kinder-Pingvi> artus, Программа 'ntpdate' на данный момент не установлена. Вы можете установить её, выполнив: sudo apt install ntpdate
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, ну ии ? ))) что тебя смущает в этой подсказке? ))
<Kinder-Pingvi> в том что эта утилита не стоит
<Kinder-Pingvi> но дата как-то апдейтится
<artus> ну бывает :D а тебе чего, шашечки или ехать? я в плане тебе обновлять время или просто интересно как это в бубунте сделано? ))
<artus> в дефолте она вроде не синкает время с серверами нтп
<Kinder-Pingvi> я к рашбери вообще прикручиваю автообновление даты при появлении интернета. Но приходится городить грабли-костыли с ихним ntpdate-debian
<Kinder-Pingvi> тыкать его в rc.local а так же в своей софтине по ивенту onInternetAvailable()... пихать запуск получения актуальной даты
<artus> засунь в крон ))
<Kinder-Pingvi> я перерыл интернеты в поисках чего-то именно под ражбери - не нашел. Смотрю как это сделано в бубунте, потому что всегда как только появляется интернет - дата сразу обновляется
<Kinder-Pingvi> не вариант в крон
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, почму?
<Kinder-Pingvi> мне надо чтобы фактически моментально после того как к интернету устройство подключено - подтягивалась дата
<Kinder-Pingvi> а вешать в крону чтобы каждую минуту оно "долбило" проц вообще не вариант
<Kinder-Pingvi> и в какой прмоежуток "минуты" я попаду когда девайс законнектится к интернету?
<Kinder-Pingvi> и ждать потом пока пройдет "минута" чтобы дата обновилась и только потом вписывать данные
<Kinder-Pingvi> потому я ищу альтернативный способ, в частности как это сделано в долбунте
<artus> а у тебя кто-то миниторит появление инета?
<Kinder-Pingvi> девайс собирает некоторую статистику в реальном времени с окружающего его места при помощи подключенных приборов
<Kinder-Pingvi> там очень важна ювелирная точность
<Kinder-Pingvi> а у рашбери нету часиков
<Kinder-Pingvi> хардварных
<artus> дык а на гпио повесить хардварные не?
<Kinder-Pingvi> товарищи с соеднего англязычного канала посоветовали <UskoKyykka> Kinder-Pingvi: adding a udev rule could be an elegant solution but the easiest way I can think is to run cron job say once in a few minutes
<artus> на дуинку же есть модуль времени
<Kinder-Pingvi> висит
<Kinder-Pingvi> каждый раз на холодном старте (девайсов много, постоянно ставятся новые)
<Kinder-Pingvi> естественно хардварные часы не знают еще даты
<Kinder-Pingvi> и получается как
<Kinder-Pingvi> юзер получает устройство. тыкает его, коннектится к точке доступа которую устройство поднимает чтобы его настроить
<Kinder-Pingvi> подключает вафлю, настраивает его
<Kinder-Pingvi> и после подключеня вафли устройство должно послать пару запросов на бекенд чтобы получить токен и прочую шнягу для авторизации
<Kinder-Pingvi> а после подключения интернета дата 1970, а бекенд на https, соответственно ругается на дату сертификата
<Kinder-Pingvi> а ждать как бы пока раз в стотыщ минут кронтаск чекнет дату и просить юзера подождать ваще не айс
<Kinder-Pingvi> естественно я могу напихать граблей вроде самому в софтине прописать вызов ntp* для синхронизации даты после подключения вай-фая
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, http://hastebin.com/erohupamik.bash и чекай наличие ифейса, каак поднялся пусть апдейтит )
<Kinder-Pingvi> но это какгбэ грабли, и софтина будет плотно привязана к платформе в плане тестирования. Потому ищу просто способ авточек даты как только интернет появился
<artus> и будет у тебя эдакий ватчдог ))
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, кстатии, ты же вообще можеш в /etc/network/if-up.d воткнуть, и будет тебе счастье, поднялся интерфейс - позапускал чего надо
<artus> if [ "$IFACE" = eth0 ]; then
<artus>         blah-blah-blah
<artus> fi
<artus> и автоапдейт, и ниче мониторить ненаджо и крон дергать
<Kinder-Pingvi> нуу... в нетворк просто так не выйдет
<Kinder-Pingvi> или хотя я хз
<Kinder-Pingvi> у меня просто нетворк менеджер стоит, он все менеджит
<Kinder-Pingvi> потому в нетворкинге я все интерфейсы отбиндил и отдал в руки нетворк менеджеру
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, сфигли не выйдет?  если NM то в  /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d
<Kinder-Pingvi> кстати, вариант
<Kinder-Pingvi> я забыл что у всех демонов есть калбеки и диспетчеры
<artus> ток владелей рут должен быть
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, кстати, расбери прикольная цацка? сам вот скоро буду на ней пытатцо сделать цифровую приборку для авто :D
<Kinder-Pingvi> очень крутая штука, стоит того )
<Kinder-Pingvi> у нас сейчас юзается raspberry pi 3 model b
<Kinder-Pingvi> у нее на плате уже распаян даже вайфай и блютуз
<Kinder-Pingvi> 4 ядра арм 7, 1гб ОЗУ, норм в общем
<artus> а чего могет по железу, шустренькая ?
<Kinder-Pingvi> omxplayer-ом даже fullhd без проблем запускал))
<Kinder-Pingvi> и проц не более 20-30% тужился
<Kinder-Pingvi> css анимацию в браузере тоже нормально кушает)
<Kinder-Pingvi> иногда конечно ниже 60fps проседает, но вцелом норм)
<Kinder-Pingvi> так как у нас там вебморда, которая на єкран всю инфу выводит
<Kinder-Pingvi> там хромиум в фулскрин запущен
<Kinder-Pingvi> по дефолту рашбиан ОС - это обычный дебиан, собранный под АРМ, с которым я сейчас занимаюсь страстным сексом чтобы настроить эту автопроверку даты)))
<Kinder-Pingvi> мне все же интересно как это сделано в бубунте. Я просмотрел список демонов, нашел только time-sync ща буду вкуривать что он делает
<Kinder-Pingvi> а ты мне дело подсказал с диспетчерами. за что тебе большое спасибо:) покопаю в этом направлении ))
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, в /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01ifupdown просто допиши вызов нтп )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот еще идея. роутер на опенврт, и на нем поднять ntp и средствами роутера внешние запросы перенаправлять на себя.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда при подключении к сети, время должно само подтягиватся
<Kinder-Pingvi> artus, да, то, что надо) этот файл как раз вызывается с двумя параметрами $1 - имя интерфейса, $2 - операция) вообще агонь. Повешу на проверку wlan_internal up, и запущу синхронизацию времени
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-25
<akaWolf> edwardfirst: спрашивай тут
<akaWolf> читай топик
<akaWolf> Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<akaWolf> Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w
<akaWolf> glhf
<aleksei`> утра
<artus> туц
<artus> ляля, китайсы такие китайсы. с ними никакого успокоительного не напасешся. отправил блин монитор в бушной упаковке и перетянута коробка 3мя полосочками прозрачного скотча, на аусвайсе заявленный вес на пол кило меньще
<artus> фактического езе и цена в 5$ стоит. ну каак так то.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хорошо не Gift
<artus> да тут по ходу даже возмещение в случае чего  - 5$ а не 115 , не, ну кита1йсы такие блин китайсы
<veshka> привет
<veshka> подскажите, как через чан-ник-серв кодировки менять, захожу под Вин, клиент на 1251 настроен, порт 6667, а вот где кодировки у пИРК не помню
<veshka> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<veshka> [18:58] <+veshka> привет [19:00] <+veshka> подскажите, как через чан-ник-серв кодировки менять, захожу под Вин, клиент на 1251 настроен, порт 6667, а вот где кодировки у пИРК не помню
<veshka> алло...
<veshka> [18:58] <+veshka> привет [19:00] <+veshka> подскажите, как через чан-ник-серв кодировки менять, захожу под Вин, клиент на 1251 настроен, порт 6667, а вот где кодировки у пИРК не помню
<veshka> тут неудобно....
<veshka> ./quote codepage utf-8 тут сработает?
<veshka> блин .... живые есть? или у всех бухатница?
<veshka> мне на рунете помочь не могут.... вот сюда приполз...
<veshka> âîò êàê òóò ãîâîðèòü?
<ubuntuhelp> veshka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<veshka> [19:31:41] <ubuntuhelp> Encoding your IRC client is defined as:windows-1251 ....áåç íèõ çíàþ...
<ubuntuhelp> veshka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<veshka> Òåìà èëè ðàçäåë, êîòîðóþ Âû èùåòå, îòñóòñòâóåò èëè íåäîñòóïíà äëÿ âõîäà.
<ubuntuhelp> veshka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Fail!
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Есть контакт.
<artus> туц сноава
<Sasha_LV> Что делать если логический диск отображается как съемный?
<Sasha_LV> Или это нормально
<artus> норм, если он у тебя в фстаб не прописан
<ghabit> Доброго времени. Для установки драйверов nvidia я пользовался software-properties-gtk. Как просто установить видеодрайверы на amd?
<ghabit> нужно помочь товарищу
<ghabit> Буду очень благодарен за совет.
<UNIm95> ghabit: Какая видюха?
<ghabit> UNIm95, hd 7850 on 16.04 lts
<ghabit> xenial или как его
<UNIm95>  ghabit:  На АМД под 16.04 есть только открытый. Сам пользуюсь с R7 250X
<UNIm95> проблем нет
<ghabit> UNIm95, нужно чтобы шли игрушки
<UNIm95> ghabit:Сам сейчас кс:го играю
<UNIm95> ghabit: по сравнению с 12.04+каталистом получил +20фпс на том же железе
<ghabit> UNIm95, т.е. под дотку нормас открытые драйвера? О.о
<ghabit> под нвидиа просто открытые в играх днище
<ghabit> просто 5 фпс
<UNIm95> ghabit: хз. Я в доту не играю.
<Sergey_IT> ночера
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-26
<hhee> здарова!
<hhee> :)
<hhee> как жизнь?
<hhee> у меня эклипс скачанный архивом, распакованный и оттуда запущен. в панели unity отображается как ?  - есть вариант поменять значок?
<spaik> привет - как рестартануть kwin?
<spaik> DISPLAY=:0 kwin --replace не катит
<zergut> Добрый вечер
<zergut> Что б использовать для прожига дисков?
<stanislav> угюг жэ, или паяльник
<stanislav> что никто не подсказал?
<Sasha_LV> nero
<UNIm95> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-20
<SergeyIT> вот предупредил людей про обострение обострения... теперь форум не работает (
<cesdo> Всем привет
<SergeyIT> andrex: ку... это ты форум уронил?
<andrex> дааа
<andrex> мимо прошел и уронил))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хвостиком махнул
<general_ghest> Всем привет
<andrex> оъ еее
<andrex> пффф
<general_ghest> всем привет
<andrex> попробуйте еще раз
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-21
<aleksei`> утра
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-22
<aleksei`> утра всем
<artus> трям
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о, админы
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну колись чего уже натворл )
 * JohnDoe_71Rus сныкалсо
<artus> шлабак :D
<devzen> всем привет
<devzen> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как в ubuntu 17.10 сменить переключение раскладки на такой вариант: ctrl+1 - en, ctrl+2 - ru?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-23
<aleksei`> утра
<_9_aleksandr_9_> Hello. I am new Ubuntu user. At the first time when I started Ubuntu from usb flash in live mode I had not problems. Installer had not saw any hard drives. He saw only usb flash. But when I tried to turn on my PC again from usb flash for installing Ubuntu installer not started. I have saw it http://qoo.by/3133 (the link contains also photos of bios).
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-24
<aleksei`> утра
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-26
<Neo3> what is going on here?
<Neo3> Что обсуждаем? э
<Neo3> come on
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<Neo3> here silence always)
<Neo3> people don't know about this channel
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-22
<outZoNe> привет. есть кто?
<outZoNe> чета тут ваще тухляк
<SergeyIT> и тебе ку
<outZoNe> фигаааа
<outZoNe> )
<SergeyIT> из Питера?
<outZoNe> да а че?
<outZoNe> звучит угрожающе )
<SergeyIT> боишься? Если что, я тоже питерский )
<outZoNe> чет мне теперь еще стращнее
<outZoNe> страшнее*
<outZoNe> а почему нас тут так мало?
<SergeyIT> Нам нас хватает... их никого нет
<outZoNe> ахаххаха)
<outZoNe> типа только мы 2 тут?
<SergeyIT> не, вопросы никто не задает
<outZoNe> ((
<outZoNe> ну я думаю в ирке сидят те кто шарят
<outZoNe> irssi не каждый сможет завести
<SergeyIT> я только учусь..
<outZoNe> ну смысле?
<SergeyIT> я не профи
<outZoNe> ну) так и я не профи)
<outZoNe> тебе нескучно, то одному тут?)
<outZoNe> или ты типа отчаянный админ)
<SergeyIT> я не админ
<SergeyIT> скучно... поэтому еще и в jabber захожу
<outZoNe> да ну жабер беспантово
<outZoNe> ирк для пацанов)
<SergeyIT> так все в соцсетях теперь... друг перед другом вы**
<outZoNe> ну это просто молодые там все горячие....
<outZoNe> повзрослеют поймут )_
<SergeyIT> молодые в телефонах...
<outZoNe> ага. жизни не видели даже )
<SergeyIT> так и не хотят (
<SergeyIT> домой пора... надоело одному (
<outZoNe> оке давай бб
<outZoNe> я если че тут буду )
<SergeyIT> не засни ))
<outZoNe> ахахахаххх)
<outZoNe> ок
<outZoNe> тест
<ubuntuhelp> outZoNe, Понг понг понг...
<outZoNe> тест
<ubuntuhelp> outZoNe, Есть контакт.
<outZoNe> test
<ubuntuhelp> outZoNe, Есть контакт.
<outZoNe> тест
<ubuntuhelp> outZoNe, Понг понг понг...
<outZoNe> ping
<ubuntuhelp> outZoNe, Понг.
<outZoNe> ping
<ubuntuhelp> outZoNe, Fail!
<outZoNe> ping
<ubuntuhelp> outZoNe, Понг понг понг...
<outZoNe> ping ping ping
<outZoNe> pping
<outZoNe> ping
<ubuntuhelp> outZoNe, Failed!
<outZoNe> ping
<ubuntuhelp> outZoNe, Понг понг понг...
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-23
<sharikoff> всем дра
<|rapidsp|> re
<SergeyIT> ку
<outZoNe> привет всем
<SergeyIT> ку
<outZoNe> ееее
<outZoNe> ну хоть кто то тут)
<outZoNe> го в лор?
<outZoNe> там больше людей и все живые )
<outZoNe> #lor
<SergeyIT> сплюны (
<SergeyIT> tagezi: и ты спишь?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: пока нет
<tagezi> но уже собираюсь..
<tagezi> в магазине распродажи, работы много
<SergeyIT> извини, я и забыл о распродажах (никогда не участвовал)
<tagezi> ну, это попытка вынуть денег из начеления
<tagezi> магазины не хило на этом зарабатывают
<SergeyIT> поэтому я и не участвую )
<SergeyIT> увидел тему и тебя вспомнил... до чего маразм дошел http://rsdn.org/forum/life/7305931.1
<outZoNe> на комон народ
<outZoNe> че все такие молчаливые?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-11-20
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вчера опять ютубом перегрел свой ноут. как там сейчас с ряженкой дела?
<andrex> все норм с ряженкой
<andrex> чо ей будет
<andrex> даже прошивку обновили и теперь он еще сильнее может гнаться и производительность выросла
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть можно присматривать ноут на ряженке?
<andrex> можно. а чо нет?
<andrex> правда их мало) либо ценники такие что не охото))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага. а матовую матрицу небось вообще не найти
<andrex> нуу ноуты всегда были тем еще уг)) вечно какието компромисы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мой компромис со мной с 2007 года
#ubuntu-ru 2019-11-21
<y0kowka> приветка парни! какъ въ ритмбоксе поменять местами название песни и исполнитель песни?
<SergeyIT> убери "ъ" и все встанет на свои места
<y0kowka> а я не уберу, а я не уберу Ъ
<andrex> О_О кто то бюзает римтбокс
<andrex> афигеть
<andrex> ваще там в настройках делается это все покакомуто шаблону
<andrex> меняй хоть чо местами
<SergeyIT> он ушел в Ъ
<andrex> аа ну и хомяков ему с повидлой
<SergeyIT> неадекват какой-то
<andrex> скоро прийдут с вопросами.ж аля как в блокнотике печатать буквы
<SergeyIT> уже на форум приходят
<andrex> SergeyIT,  старовер. я уже 2 такого вижу))
<andrex> ну или просто дебил))
<andrex> может он еще 2 пальцами крестится фз))
<SergeyIT> дед у меня тоже старовер был, я даже его книжки читал...
<andrex> или у него столб пируна в  подьезде стоит))
<SergeyIT> https://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=309145.0
<SergeyIT> только в телефоне пальцем тыкать умеют
<andrex> мдя
<andrex> ижно радлостно стало что я мыло просрал от форума))
<SergeyIT> и таких все больше :(
<andrex> бывает чо)
<andrex> щас школы на убунтутпересаживают же
<andrex> вот и прут
<SergeyIT> не тому их учат
<mva> меня больше печалит то, что довольно часто прут личности, которые не имеют даже базовых понятий о том, как что устроено, но ставят шКали линупс
<mva> а потом приходят с миллионом вопросов
<andrex> :D
<andrex> кульхацкеры
<andrex> вообще много всяких разных персонажей приходит с линуксом. и ноют о какойто банальной всемирно известной херне
<SergeyIT> так просто не умеют учиться... книжек не читают
<andrex> нихрена не читают. им надо видео
<andrex> с пошаговой инстрекцией
<SergeyIT> на студентов, идущих в универ, смотришь - все по навигатору идут... так и с остальным
<SergeyIT> пошел домой...
<andrex> нуу бумажную карту с собой таскать не удобно))
<SergeyIT> это да, головы-то нет )
#ubuntu-ru 2019-11-23
<gry> двумя пальцами крестились сколько лет назад?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-11-24
<andrex> нууу гдето в 17 веке...
